# [OFFICIAL] Phenom II X4 9x5 OC Club



## AMD_Freak

Subscribed:Can we also get the batch (cpu) numbers added to the list of Info to see maybe if one OC better then the other mine will be here Thursday.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak* 
Subscribed:Can we also get the batch (cpu) numbers added to the list of Info to see maybe if one OC better then the other mine will be here Thursday.

Absolutely. Will update as much as I can. Will most likely be daily. Will not stop updating until this chip is dead and gone









I'll also get my results up later tonight possibly, just a little busy right now.


----------



## KinZee

Mine will be here tomorrow. board arrived today... DFI AM3 goodness. yummm

Will edit w/ batch ID later and OCs.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KinZee* 
Mine will be here tomorrow. board arrived today... DFI AM3 goodness. yummm

Will edit w/ batch ID later and OCs.

Awesome. Really curious on the DFI AM3 boards. I'm looking forward to solid results. Give me as much info as you can.


----------



## LangDu007

C'mon where are the results. So pumped (=. Plz make a chart.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LangDu007* 
C'mon where are the results. So pumped (=. Plz make a chart.

Looking for other people to start building up results. Will make a chart when I have a few submissions.

Very busy ATM, cannot post my own yet.


----------



## McDown

Just a quicky OC. My new cooler and fan coming next week so I didn't bother to install second fan and me so tired also. Tomorrow I'll jump higher.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
Reserving the spot








Mine suppose to be here tomorrow or so. UPS keeps changing delivery date









Can't wait


----------



## CAHOP240

OH SNAP!! My 955 is "Out For Delivery" along with my replacement HX1000. Will be rebuilding my system when I get home from work and I'll be up late tinkering with it. Hopefully I'll have some results to post late tonight!


----------



## Darksylum

mine will be in tomarrow. I will post my results asap. Shouldnt take long to get a good idea of what it can do with my config. I just need to find a way to make cpu-z, everest, and 3dmark into a single screen shot that can actualy be seen. for some reason all mine are sooo small.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CAHOP240* 
OH SNAP!! My 955 is "Out For Delivery" along with my replacement HX1000. Will be rebuilding my system when I get home from work and I'll be up late tinkering with it. Hopefully I'll have some results to post late tonight!

Very excited to see what you can do with it

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
mine will be in tomarrow. I will post my results asap. Shouldnt take long to get a good idea of what it can do with my config. I just need to find a way to make cpu-z, everest, and 3dmark into a single screen shot that can actualy be seen. for some reason all mine are sooo small.

Awesome


----------



## The Duke

Nice work Slappa








Will you be creating a Data Base for us too? If so this thread looks like prime for a Sticky!

BTW, don't be so modest, you left out your own benchmark link, so add it to the OP already








http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...enchmarks.html


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Nice work Slappa








Will you be creating a Data Base for us too? If so this thread looks like prime for a Sticky!

BTW, don't be so modest, you left out your own benchmark link, so add it to the OP already








http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...enchmarks.html

Well you know, I didn't want to be a self-promoter









Yes I will create a database, and will update it.

Got that stuff passed over to admin that I PMed you about as well. Should be great


----------



## SubstancenUnknown

nice work man, cant wait to see what everyone gets this will determine my next purchase...lol


----------



## Da5id

I wanna see some numbers!
The suspense!


----------



## Altimax98

I will never ever look at this thread. This amount of awesomeness cannot be contained by a owner of a triple core.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altimax98* 
I will never ever look at this thread. This amount of awesomeness cannot be contained by a owner of a triple core.

Speak for yourself!


----------



## CowColor

Yeah, this CPU is a good one for the price.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Not meaning to post







but this might help some people looking to buy Phenom II x4 955 here is a code for an extra 10.00 off at the Egg, Code : *AMD4231**
*


----------



## CAHOP240

I've got mine in and running and been playing around with it. So far the highest OC i can get on stock volts (1.35v) is 3.8GHz with a multi of 17.5 and ref clock of 220. Can't go much higher than that cause its too hot in my room. I'm idling in the mid 40's and don't wanna push it. I'll try and post tomorrow with some 3DMark scores and game benches.


----------



## CAHOP240

A weird thing that keeps happening is when I try to change my settings in the BIOS, after I save and exit the system will not POST and I usually have to hit the reset button to get it back then once I enter windows none of the BIOS settings keep and it reverts back to stock. I've been doing my OCing through AOD. I did install the chip before updating the BIOS (rookie move) and haven't cleared the CMOS since then. I'll try that and be back up here tomorrow. Goin to bed now.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CAHOP240* 
A weird thing that keeps happening is when I try to change my settings in the BIOS, after I save and exit the system will not POST and I usually have to hit the reset button to get it back then once I enter windows none of the BIOS settings keep and it reverts back to stock. I've been doing my OCing through AOD. I did install the chip before updating the BIOS (rookie move) and haven't cleared the CMOS since then. I'll try that and be back up here tomorrow. Goin to bed now.

Should fix it. Is the 3.8GHz on stock volts 100% stable?


----------



## j-dot

i've just purchased mine, awaiting arrival









would there be much of a performance increase switching to an AM3 DDR3 board? I've been reading various sites, with varying benchmarks...

what are your guys thoughts? would the 955 run well with my GA-MA790X-UD4P?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j-dot* 
i've just purchased mine, awaiting arrival









would there be much of a performance increase switching to an AM3 DDR3 board? I've been reading various sites, with varying benchmarks...

what are your guys thoughts? would the 955 run well with my GA-MA790X-UD4P?

The AM3 vs AM2+ platform may have slower ram performance, but that depends on the RAM you would be dealing with. If you have really good DDR2, then you can almost get it to perform identical. However, equip some top end DDR3, and you are blasting.

Other than that slight difference, that board should not in any way negatively affect overclocking and such. That is what I have discovered through my experiments.


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Should fix it. Is the 3.8GHz on stock volts 100% stable?

It was stable enough to run through 3DMark06, Crysis and FC2 benchmark, didn't try running OCCT or Prime95 though.


----------



## KinZee

Well, got mine fired up night... And OS completely installed and setup to my liking.

I easily got it to 3.85 @ 1.45vcore(nothing special I know). Will be trying for more tonight. Especially a stable 24/7 OC. Temps were in 30-32 @ idle stock clocks. 3.85 temps were 37-40 idle. Havent loaded it up yet.

Will reply tonight.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CAHOP240* 
It was stable enough to run through 3DMark06, Crysis and FC2 benchmark, didn't try running OCCT or Prime95 though.

You really should try. I have found that these chips are hit or miss, can be stable throughout benchies but not anywhere 100% prime stable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KinZee* 
Well, got mine fired up night... And OS completely installed and setup to my liking.

I easily got it to 3.85 @ 1.45vcore(nothing special I know). Will be trying for more tonight. Especially a stable 24/7 OC. Temps were in 30-32 @ idle stock clocks. 3.85 temps were 37-40 idle. Havent loaded it up yet.

Will reply tonight.

Awesome. That clock is nothing to be ashamed of.

If both of you guys would please test for stability and give all your information as per first page. This way I can get a database going.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CAHOP240* 
A weird thing that keeps happening is when I try to change my settings in the BIOS, after I save and exit the system will not POST and I usually have to hit the reset button to get it back then once I enter windows none of the BIOS settings keep and it reverts back to stock. I've been doing my OCing through AOD. I did install the chip before updating the BIOS (rookie move) and haven't cleared the CMOS since then. I'll try that and be back up here tomorrow. Goin to bed now.

Try upping the chipset voltage 1 step.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
You really should try. I have found that these chips are hit or miss, can be stable throughout benchies but not anywhere 100% prime stable.

Prime, Orthos, OCCT are kind of crappy tests IMO. While theyre good for testing MOBO reference clocks' theyre not so great for actual CPU overclocks. Even my beloved S&M v1.9.1 isn't infallible. They merely show you that it can run their software without crashing, doesn't mean it won't crash though.

At any rate, Slappa how do you like that UD5P board? I've been looking at it for a while now, just wanted to hear some input from someone that actually had it.
Ill probably be getting my 955/AM3 later on this year, so I'm reserving this spot


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Try upping the chipset voltage 1 step.

Prime, Orthos, OCCT are kind of crappy tests IMO. While theyre good for testing MOBO reference clocks' theyre not so great for actual CPU overclocks. Even my beloved S&M v1.9.1 isn't infallible. They merely show you that it can run their software without crashing, doesn't mean it won't crash though.

At any rate, Slappa how do you like that UD5P board? I've been looking at it for a while now, just wanted to hear some input from someone that actually had it.
Ill probably be getting my 955/AM3 later on this year, so I'm reserving this spot









I agree about the tests. But people like to have the security of not crashing and losing work etc.

The UD5P is very nice, has nice features etc,

However here are the two cons:

-Bios is very flakey and needs an update
-Ram clocking is not very good yet, and Phenom II's rely on good ram clocking as per chew* from xtremesystems


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
I agree about the tests. But people like to have the security of not crashing and losing work etc.

The UD5P is very nice, has nice features etc,

However here are the two cons:

-Bios is very flakey and needs an update
-Ram clocking is not very good yet, and Phenom II's rely on good ram clocking as per chew* from xtremesystems

Not a lot of dividers for the RAM? Sorry if this seems newbish, I'm not very familiar with AM3 BIOSes (yet). Supposedly there are a lot more features in the BIOS than my 939 boards, which is saying a lot because my DFI boards have so many options in the BIOS it can make your head spin.









So I guess its a toss up for me between the DFI LP DK 790FXB-M3H5 and the Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P.


----------



## Darksylum

Just got mine and installed it in my system. booted up at stock and went in bios and checked temps. cpu was 30c idle with my brand new xigma darknight and ac5 compound. I let windows load and fired up everest. said i was at idle 38c..... 8c difference between bios and boot? that doesnt sound good. is everest bugged? I dont know, at first i though my xigy might not have been seated well since the fins was smashing down on the ram but it looks like good contact....


----------



## BlackOmega

Have you tried Coretemp? This one will show it higher as it'll show the core temperature not the integrated heat sink temperature which is the reading you get in the BIOS.


----------



## Darksylum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Have you tried Coretemp? This one will show it higher as it'll show the core temperature not the integrated heat sink temperature which is the reading you get in the BIOS.

no, not yet. i havent got the system home yet so i can realy start messing with it. built it at the shop and just hooked it up long enough to make sure i didnt need a bios flash or anything. I will when i get home.

I just find it strange that my bios reads it as same temp my 720 sits at running 3.2ghz with the much smaller AC 64 pro.

I reset my xigma and bent the bottom fins up to make sure it clears the ram.

I will update when i get home


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
Just got mine and installed it in my system. booted up at stock and went in bios and checked temps. cpu was 30c idle with my brand new xigma darknight and ac5 compound. I let windows load and fired up everest. said i was at idle 38c..... 8c difference between bios and boot? that doesnt sound good. is everest bugged? I dont know, at first i though my xigy might not have been seated well since the fins was smashing down on the ram but it looks like good contact....

Just a suggestion but you can try moving your ram to the other bank, Had the same problem with my board & xiggy doing the same thing also I would suggest trying Speedfan it seems to be the same as the bios temp, If the bending of the Xiggy work please let me know I would love to fill the slots with another 4gb.


----------



## Darksylum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak* 
Just a suggestion but you can try moving your ram to the other bank, Had the same problem with my board & xiggy doing the same thing also I would suggest trying Speedfan it seems to be the same as the bios temp, If the bending of the Xiggy work please let me know I would love to fill the slots with another 4gb.

yea bending the xigy worked and didnt seem to effect performance at all. but I am not impressed with my results with it.

at idle my 955 was 33c maxing out around 46c just by running 3Dmark, when I bumped the multi to 18 for 3.6ghz it ran idle at 37c with a max of 50c durring 3Dmark06, I dont even know if thats a safe temp. My case is massive and loaded with 6x 120mm fans, a 180mm exhaust fan behind the cooler and above the cooler. ( Thermaltake Xasier VI Full tower)

50c...... that can not be good at all. so much for me hitting 4ghz, either my Xigy is a dud or the cpu itself is. my 720 be never broke 40c under prime 95 with a 400mhz oc on it and that was with an Artic cooler freezer 64 pro.
so sad, might switch back to my old cooler.


----------



## ChrisB17

50 isnt bad at all imo. My q6600 used to break 60* all the time and I was still good. My 9950 BE always went to 55*c with my true.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Not a lot of dividers for the RAM? Sorry if this seems newbish, I'm not very familiar with AM3 BIOSes (yet). Supposedly there are a lot more features in the BIOS than my 939 boards, which is saying a lot because my DFI boards have so many options in the BIOS it can make your head spin.









So I guess its a toss up for me between the DFI LP DK 790FXB-M3H5 and the Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P.









There are lots of divider options, but some work better than others. It's not consistent. I think the board will get greater with future bios updates.

DFI's are always great boards as well. But their CS is crappy.

I would check out the MSI GD-70 as well. Or the ASUS M4A79T Deluxe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
yea bending the xigy worked and didnt seem to effect performance at all. but I am not impressed with my results with it.

at idle my 955 was 33c maxing out around 46c just by running 3Dmark, when I bumped the multi to 18 for 3.6ghz it ran idle at 37c with a max of 50c durring 3Dmark06, I dont even know if thats a safe temp. My case is massive and loaded with 6x 120mm fans, a 180mm exhaust fan behind the cooler and above the cooler. ( Thermaltake Xasier VI Full tower)

50c...... that can not be good at all. so much for me hitting 4ghz, either my Xigy is a dud or the cpu itself is. my 720 be never broke 40c under prime 95 with a 400mhz oc on it and that was with an Artic cooler freezer 64 pro.
so sad, might switch back to my old cooler.

Just don't go over 60 for a long period of time. Those temps are fine

*
And guys, start shooting results my way so I can build up a database!*


----------



## Darksylum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
50 isnt bad at all imo. My q6600 used to break 60* all the time and I was still good. My 9950 BE always went to 55*c with my true.

yea but thats an intel chip, what aplys for them doesnt for AMD, I have heard of I7 chips breaking 60c and running with no problems. I dont know if thats the same for AMD.

can some of you guys post your temps with the 955 BE for comparison? I dont want to oc anymore until I have more data to compare with.
I am Idle at 37c right now @ 3.6ghz, Id like to get atleast 3.8ghz, I want the coveted 4ghz...


----------



## Darksylum

wow yea it must be my cooler. I backed down to stock speed and im still almost 40c idle, Im ditching this XIma and never buying another 1 again. not impressed. I didnt survive 10 seconds of prime95 at overclock of 3.6ghz and at stock speeds its way over 50c but hasnt crashed yet. Not happy at all.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
wow yea it must be my cooler. I backed down to stock speed and im still almost 40c idle, Im ditching this XIma and never buying another 1 again. not impressed. I didnt survive 10 seconds of prime95 at overclock of 3.6ghz and at stock speeds its way over 50c but hasnt crashed yet. Not happy at all.

How much thermal paste are you applying? Should be the size of 1 grain of uncooked rice. Arctic silver also has curing time, so you may not have waited long enough.

Last resort, do not buy a new cooler, maybe try lapping it.

CPU temps also depend on your room temperature, what is that at?


----------



## Timlander

my cpu, mobo and ram are supposed to be here tomorrow. =)


----------



## AMD_Freak

Darksylum , have you tried to remount the Cooler its one of the best Coolers on the market,did you by chance add a thin layer of TIM to the whole CPU HDT coolers like the Xiggy take a little more TIM then the normal flat type there is a video on the Xiggy Site that shows how to mount them the recommended way. I have the S1283 and idle is 28c, seems everything was fine until you changed cpus. one CPU to the other not going to make that much of a change in temps. and if you throw it away







couldnt find the video but here is the way to do it http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=5
*Max Temps (C)* 62'C for the 955


----------



## greenPlastic

I'm going to be ordering this proc along with an entire new build today or tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## KamuiRSX

I've ordered the processor but now I'm just waiting on a motherboard with the features I want to be made and then I'll be in business. The only motherboard with half the features I want is the MSI GD70 but it sucks at overclocking...so I'm hoping that Foxconn will make one last AM3 motherboard before they stop making them completely. Or that Gigabyte or, god forbid, ASUS step up and give me the features I want.


----------



## Darksylum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak* 
Darksylum , have you tried to remount the Cooler its one of the best Coolers on the market,did you by chance add a thin layer of TIM to the whole CPU HDT coolers like the Xiggy take a little more TIM then the normal flat type there is a video on the Xiggy Site that shows how to mount them the recommended way. I have the S1283 and idle is 28c, seems everything was fine until you changed cpus. one CPU to the other not going to make that much of a change in temps. and if you throw it away







couldnt find the video but here is the way to do it http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=5
*Max Temps (C)* 62'C for the 955

yea i remounted it both ways, cooler facing up and down and I used a relatively thin layer of ac5 compound covering the entire die. Doesnt seem to matter either way. I am going to try my artic freezer 64 pro tomarrow that i used on my 720 be and see what happens, maybe my xigy is off balance and needs lapped or something, I dont know. I have it back at stock and it idles around 35c and full load is about 42c after 3 hours of playing world of warcraft. thats basicly same results my 720 had when overclocked to 3.2ghz I however can not get temps down with even a slight oc. This motherboard has not been very good for overclocking so far, max i could get my 720be stable was 3.2ghz and it seems I cant get anything out of this 955 without going over 50c wich is way too hot for me. I survived 20 min of prime 95 at stock speed with temp peaking around 52c, When i overclocked to 3.6ghz it didnt last 10 seconds before a memory dump and a sudden shot up to 56c :*(


----------



## j-dot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
The AM3 vs AM2+ platform may have slower ram performance, but that depends on the RAM you would be dealing with. If you have really good DDR2, then you can almost get it to perform identical. However, equip some top end DDR3, and you are blasting.

Other than that slight difference, that board should not in any way negatively affect overclocking and such. That is what I have discovered through my experiments.

would you recommend going with MA790FXT-UD5P board from my current MA790X-UD4P board?

I'm running G.SKILL's @ 1066...


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
yea i remounted it both ways, cooler facing up and down and I used a relatively thin layer of ac5 compound covering the entire die. Doesnt seem to matter either way. I am going to try my artic freezer 64 pro tomarrow that i used on my 720 be and see what happens, maybe my xigy is off balance and needs lapped or something, I dont know. I have it back at stock and it idles around 35c and full load is about 42c after 3 hours of playing world of warcraft. thats basicly same results my 720 had when overclocked to 3.2ghz I however can not get temps down with even a slight oc. This motherboard has not been very good for overclocking so far, max i could get my 720be stable was 3.2ghz and it seems I cant get anything out of this 955 without going over 50c wich is way too hot for me. I survived 20 min of prime 95 at stock speed with temp peaking around 52c, When i overclocked to 3.6ghz it didnt last 10 seconds before a memory dump and a sudden shot up to 56c :*(

I don't know why but the silver compound I had and used on my 1283 was fine on Mugen but crap on the 1283. When I used OCZ Freeze in lines along the aluminum instead I dropped 10C on my Q6700. It was really impressive.

And going over 50C is fine, my Mugen loads my 940BE in the 50s but is doing great.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
yea i remounted it both ways, cooler facing up and down and I used a relatively thin layer of ac5 compound covering the entire die. Doesnt seem to matter either way. I am going to try my artic freezer 64 pro tomarrow that i used on my 720 be and see what happens, maybe my xigy is off balance and needs lapped or something, I dont know. I have it back at stock and it idles around 35c and full load is about 42c after 3 hours of playing world of warcraft. thats basicly same results my 720 had when overclocked to 3.2ghz I however can not get temps down with even a slight oc. This motherboard has not been very good for overclocking so far, max i could get my 720be stable was 3.2ghz and it seems I cant get anything out of this 955 without going over 50c wich is way too hot for me. I survived 20 min of prime 95 at stock speed with temp peaking around 52c, When i overclocked to 3.6ghz it didnt last 10 seconds before a memory dump and a sudden shot up to 56c :*(

I have the 1283 and it seems that the xiggy doesnt' really sit flat with those heatpipes, so you don't have good contact over a large area. I used some paste that is used for servers and it is a larger volume so it fills in the crevices and everything on the xiggy. I got nice temps of around 38c at full load.... just a thought


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
There are lots of divider options, but some work better than others. It's not consistent. I think the board will get greater with future bios updates.

DFI's are always great boards as well. But their CS is crappy.

I would check out the MSI GD-70 as well. Or the ASUS M4A79T Deluxe.

The M4A79 has too many PCIe slots for me. So that immediately was a no go. Havent had any experience with the MSI boards, I'll have to look in to them.
And its a pity that DFIs' CS is so crappy, they sure do make good boards. (Most of them anyway)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
yea but thats an intel chip, what aplys for them doesnt for AMD, I have heard of I7 chips breaking 60c and running with no problems. I dont know if thats the same for AMD.

can some of you guys post your temps with the 955 BE for comparison? I dont want to oc anymore until I have more data to compare with.
I am Idle at 37c right now @ 3.6ghz, Id like to get atleast 3.8ghz, I want the coveted 4ghz...

My 939's have a max of 65*C, and thats on the integrated heat sink _not_ the core. Whats coretemp say your temps are?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
How much thermal paste are you applying? Should be the size of 1 grain of uncooked rice. Arctic silver also has curing time, so you may not have waited long enough.

AS5 *requires* 200 hours of cure time with heat cycling. So it could very easily take almost 2 weeks to cure your TIM properly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
yea i remounted it both ways, cooler facing up and down and I used a relatively thin layer of ac5 compound covering the entire die.*(

Thats not how you apply TIM. No offense but its pretty obvious you didn't even look at the instructions.
When you spread TIM out over the die it *will* create air pockets and give you crappy temps, like you're getting.
Instead try applying 2 thin strips of TIM on the areas between the heatpipes.
Also, you might need more pressure. If once everything is secure and the heat sink moves around with little force then that is not enough pressure and you might need to mod it some to increase it.

And just so you know, Arctic Silver 5 is old and dated TIM. While sure it still works well after the 2 week cure time, its just not worth the hassle. Next time get some IC Diamond 7, improved my temps by 7*C @ 100% load. Or OCZ freeze. There little to no cure time on those TIMs and best of all they don't conduct electricity.

Good luck.


----------



## battosaii

i get my 955 in on friday but im considering just upgrading my mobo to an AM3 mobo with new good DDR3 ram and a megatron cooler.

my friend keeps telling me its overkill and it will work fine with my current board but i personally think my board will bottleneck the 955 and hes one to talk with water cooled cpu+ north bridge and video card and hes running a AMD 5400BE and a single 8800gt lol


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j-dot* 
would you recommend going with MA790FXT-UD5P board from my current MA790X-UD4P board?

I'm running G.SKILL's @ 1066...

That upgrade IMHO is not worth it unless you are getting 1800MHz-2000MHz DDR3, or a good set of 1600MHz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
The M4A79 has too many PCIe slots for me. So that immediately was a no go. Havent had any experience with the MSI boards, I'll have to look in to them.
And its a pity that DFIs' CS is so crappy, they sure do make good boards. (Most of them anyway)

AS5 *requires* 200 hours of cure time with heat cycling. So it could very easily take almost 2 weeks to cure your TIM properly.


Well. I'm guessing the gigabyte would be the best option for you then. I've heard that the MSI GD-70 does not overclock as well, but it won't hurt to look and see if it has what you need.

I understand that AS5 requires a long time to cure properly, but once it settles it will only drop you down 3-4 degrees max.

When all my thermal paste runs out, I'm getting some IC 7 Diamond


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 

Well. I'm guessing the gigabyte would be the best option for you then. I've heard that the MSI GD-70 does not overclock as well, but it won't hurt to look and see if it has what you need.

I understand that AS5 requires a long time to cure properly, but once it settles it will only drop you down 3-4 degrees max.

When all my thermal paste runs out, I'm getting some IC 7 Diamond

The UD5P was the one that initially caught my eye. But now that the DFi board is out Im not sure which one to get









IC Diamond 7 is awesome stuff, I was part of the testers here on OCN. On both of my CPUs' it dropped my idle temp by 3-4*C and load 7*C, great gain from a simple TIM change.
It also doubles as a really good polish too. I used it on all my lapped stuff and came out with a mirror finish.


----------



## Darksylum

AS5 *requires* 200 hours of cure time with heat cycling. So it could very easily take almost 2 weeks to cure your TIM properly.

Thats not how you apply TIM. No offense but its pretty obvious you didn't even look at the instructions.
When you spread TIM out over the die it *will* create air pockets and give you crappy temps, like you're getting.
Instead try applying 2 thin strips of TIM on the areas between the heatpipes. 
Also, you might need more pressure. If once everything is secure and the heat sink moves around with little force then that is not enough pressure and you might need to mod it some to increase it.

And just so you know, Arctic Silver 5 is old and dated TIM. While sure it still works well after the 2 week cure time, its just not worth the hassle. Next time get some IC Diamond 7, improved my temps by 7*C @ 100% load. Or OCZ freeze. There little to no cure time on those TIMs and best of all they don't conduct electricity.

Good luck.







[/QUOTE]

So I should remove the cooler and clean it and the cpu then aply it to the gaps between the heat pipes on the base? hmm I guess i can give that a shot. I am up to anything at the moment as long as it will get the temps lower. I want to overclock!!!


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 

So I should remove the cooler and clean it and the cpu then aply it to the gaps between the heat pipes on the base? hmm I guess i can give that a shot. I am up to anything at the moment as long as it will get the temps lower. I want to overclock!!!

Exactly, use isopropyl alcohol (70% will work just fine) to clean the CPU and the base of the cooler. Then apply 2 thin strips of TIM between the heatpipes and let the action of putting the 2 together spread the TIM out. That way there's little chance for air pockets to develop.
And like I said before, if the heatsink moves _easily_ then you'll need to increase the pressure of the heatsink to the CPU.
Good Luck


----------



## 0m3g4

why doesn't this get posted in with the rest of phII's o/c's
they already have a sticky dedicated to showing these though right now it only shows 940's and 920's.
Maybe you guys can get this included into that.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0m3g4* 
why doesn't this get posted in with the rest of phII's o/c's
they already have a sticky dedicated to showing these though right now it only shows 940's and 920's.
Maybe you guys can get this included into that.

This is 955 exclusive, also its AM3 where as the 920/940 AM2+.


----------



## HondaGuy

Just picked up mine....


----------



## BlackOmega

Dirka Dirka!


----------



## AMD2600

0m3g4 Wrote:

Quote:



why doesn't this get posted in with the rest of phII's o/c's
they already have a sticky dedicated to showing these though right now it only shows 940's and 920's.
Maybe you guys can get this included into that.


I think the 955 should have it's own sticky. We already know what can be done with the 940.


----------



## FlanK3r

China team *LimitTeam_Sigh* record AMD and quad cores 7038MHz with all 4-cores

























2 cores by diferent user from Japanese *7200MHz !!!!*


----------



## Darksylum

3.6ghz stable @ 15min prime95








[/IMG]

sorry about the blur, still havent mastered the art of manipulating desktop screen shots and uploading them to photobucked with them comming out clear.

for those that can not see its about 15min of prime95
cpu is set to x18/200 1.387V @ 3.6ghz running at 51c with 100% load.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


China team *LimitTeam_Sigh* record AMD and quad cores 7038MHz with all 4-cores
















2 cores by diferent user from Japanese *7200MHz !!!!*


----------



## CAHOP240

What do you guys think is a better stress test, Prime95 or the built in Stability test in AOD? just curious


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CAHOP240*


What do you guys think is a better stress test, Prime95 or the built in Stability test in AOD? just curious


P95 hands down.


----------



## Darksylum

heres my not so super but secs results








[/IMG]

I know I know my buttsecks is always blurry :*(

your looking at 2 hours of prime955 buttsecks at 3.6ghz 18x/200 1.378V @ 51c 100% load.

buttsecks!

seems to look the same as before... no changes yet.

any thoughts on how much more head room I have? 52c was max I hit. think i can get 3.8 stable? If so should i do it threw the multi or start trying to kill my ram with fsb clocks?

oops pulled the link to the original 1, I hate this image posting stuff with photo bucket :*( I am a gamer not a photo editor!


----------



## CAHOP240

Im shootin for 3.8 - 3.9 stable. Hopefully I can keep a cool room for the next couple of days. Maybe even try for 4.0

Here's some quick screeny:


----------



## McDown

Finally my Precious came








I'm too tired to do anything tonight, just a quicky. Tomorrow is the day.

Oh almost forgot: Where should i look for a batch number?


----------



## Darksylum

CAHOP240 said:


> Im shootin for 3.8 - 3.9 stable. Hopefully I can keep a cool room for the next couple of days. Maybe even try for 4.0
> 
> have you prime tested your yet at those settings? I want to see what your load temps are. your idle is similar to mine, I want to see if I have the head room for 3.8
> 
> mine seems power hungry! I will be sitting at 35 idle and then sudenly move my mouse and gain 3c extra temps lol........ crazy... instead of calling it 35 idle I am going to call it 38c mouse load!


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CAHOP240*


What do you guys think is a better stress test, Prime95 or the built in Stability test in AOD? just curious


 Neither, the L1, L2 cache and FPU tests in S&M v1.9.1 (Scroll down to find it).

But be careful, those tests will get your cpu HOT!


----------



## CAHOP240

Darksylum said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CAHOP240*
> Im shootin for 3.8 - 3.9 stable. Hopefully I can keep a cool room for the next couple of days. Maybe even try for 4.0
> 
> have you prime tested your yet at those settings? I want to see what your load temps are. your idle is similar to mine, I want to see if I have the head room for 3.8
> 
> mine seems power hungry! I will be sitting at 35 idle and then sudenly move my mouse and gain 3c extra temps lol........ crazy... instead of calling it 35 idle I am going to call it 38c mouse load!
> 
> I prime tested for about an hour at 3.7 and never got above 50 but then again its pretty cool in my room and my Kaze is at 60%. I'm tryin for 3.8 right now as we speak


----------



## morphus1

Mine will be her on monday







i could of picked it up yesterday but the misses cant know about it







SOOOOOOOOOO want 4.Ghz can we go there?


----------



## ChrisB17

I got mine 2 days ago. Just waiting on my board and 4770. Also I got to get my water loop setup before I do any ocing.


----------



## CAHOP240

Sittin at 3.8 right now, playin with the voltages to get it to run Prime a little longer. For some reason my board hates high voltages. Anything over 1.5 and things start to shut down like cancer. Heading to bed for the night.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CAHOP240*


Sittin at 3.8 right now, playin with the voltages to get it to run Prime a little longer. For some reason my board hates high voltages. Anything over 1.5 and things start to shut down like cancer. Heading to bed for the night.


It is the same for me.

It is not the board, it is the chips. They don't like the voltages too high as I have found. Anything below 1.5 Is optimal.

These chips also love cooler temperatures. So higher voltages = higher temperatures and these chips don't like either.

Try hitting 4GHz on stock volts (through AOD) and see if it is even stable for a little bit. This goes to prove the theory.


----------



## sopieman

Here are my results so far










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=557691

I was able to run 3.8GHZ on 1.3volt stable for a few hours while running prime95.
But increasing the multi to 19.5 to reach 3.9ghz required extra juice.
The system booted and loaded windows normally , but the moment I started the stress test , it crashed.
I had to pump the voltage to 1.424 v. to stay stable at 3.9 and 1.475 v. @ 4.0GHZ.


----------



## spidernl

This topic is amazing. Now i know what this processor can do!!!







I can't get mine yet, because money-reasons







. Will get mine as soon as possible.


----------



## sopieman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidernl*


This topic is amazing. Now i know what this processor can do!!!







I can't get mine yet, because money-reasons







. Will get mine as soon as possible.


This 955 CPU is simply fantastic.
I sold my old x4 9950 for â‚¬100 and bought this Phenom II 955 for â‚¬250.
It costs a lot , but the joy you get from using this cpu is really great.
The performance increase I get in multi threaded applications now is beyond expectations.


----------



## Amranu

If you're building a new amd rig, this is -the- cpu, otherwise the 940 is a far better deal


----------



## HondaGuy

One thing Ive notice these chips dont need alot of volts..


NorthBridge @ 3010.....


----------



## CAHOP240

I had an idea of trying lower volts and Slappa and Sopieman just confirmed it for me. I noticed that as I tried going 1.45 and beyond at 3.8 it started to get less stable so I dropped it back to 1.41 and its running better. I'm going to drop it some more to 1.38 and see how long Prime will run for.


----------



## Darksylum

can more of you guys please post your temps with your overclocks. post idle temp, normal load temp and max reported stability test temps as well. I need more temp data for comparison.

mine is idle 34-38c, normal load (playing WoW for 2 hours) 43c, And Prime95 max load 52c stable


----------



## llChaosll

Whats up all, I finally got my build up & running.
The temps seem to be pretty high for me.
Im getting scared to OC, but it seems I cant even get stable at 3.6?








Should I leave the HT around 2000? 
As for the NB Clock how high can that go?
The ram defaults at 1333, but if I input manual timing I can set it at 1600.
Should I just lower the ram to something below 1333 so it doesnt interfere with my oc'ing?

It seems all the overclocks are at default FSB & just upping the multi.

I ran Prime for a lil while & the temps got 66 without me even knowing!








I used coretemp for that reading then I checked the bios & it showed it at around 52 so I don't know which one is reading correctly.

One more thing, what are the manual voltage settings for the HTVoltage?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Chrono Detector

I just ordered this CPU today and I will post my results once I get it. Also got a Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UDP5 motherboard and a Noctua NH-U12P CPU Cooler. Hopefully this combination will give me good overclocking results. Can't wait to test this baby out, its been a while since I've used an AMD platform.


----------



## Darksylum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llChaosll*


Whats up all, I finally got my build up & running.
The temps seem to be pretty high for me.
Im getting scared to OC, but it seems I cant even get stable at 3.6?








Should I leave the HT around 2000? 
As for the NB Clock how high can that go?
The ram defaults at 1333, but if I input manual timing I can set it at 1600.
Should I just lower the ram to something below 1333 so it doesnt interfere with my oc'ing?

It seems all the overclocks are at default FSB & just upping the multi.

I ran Prime for a lil while & the temps got 66 without me even knowing!








I used coretemp for that reading then I checked the bios & it showed it at around 52 so I don't know which one is reading correctly.

One more thing, what are the manual voltage settings for the HTVoltage?

Thanks for the help!



yea I havent had any luck with fsb yet. all multi fun! as far as temps id probly say the 52 is the real temp. Mine sat at 50-52c under prime95 @ 3.6ghz very stable. What cooler are you using?


----------



## llChaosll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
yea I havent had any luck with fsb yet. all multi fun! as far as temps id probly say the 52 is the real temp. Mine sat at 50-52c under prime95 @ 3.6ghz very stable. What cooler are you using?

I use the Thermaltake Big Typhoon VX, better than the stock cooler & it worked pretty good on my 9850 so I just kept it.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CAHOP240* 
I had an idea of trying lower volts and Slappa and Sopieman just confirmed it for me. I noticed that as I tried going 1.45 and beyond at 3.8 it started to get less stable so I dropped it back to 1.41 and its running better. I'm going to drop it some more to 1.38 and see how long Prime will run for.

I have also found that upping the CPU NB VID/Voltage that you can gain more stability as well.

But all in all, keeping the temps and voltages lower is easier on the chip. You will be amazed at how high you can reach with just stock voltage even.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Ok guys / Gals where are those OCs the list is so small i need glasses








Ill have mine posted tonight or early tomorrow AM


----------



## Darksylum

I got (Under prime95) was 3.8ghz @ 1.50V. It was only 3 core stable, 30 minutes in the 4th core had a fatal error and test stopped.

I am running 4ghz right now at 1.55V with great temps but it is only 3Dmark stable, Prime 95 rejects it instantly.

I need help. got to get 4ghz prime stable but I am already at 1.55V, Its running so cold, There has got to be a way!


----------



## CAHOP240

Starting to hit a wall. 3.8 is only stable in Prime for maybe 20mins before I BSOD. Tried all volts from 1.3875 - 1.4125 and can't seem to get it stable. I've used 206x18.5 and also 200x19. Any advice from anyone?


----------



## battosaii

yay im part of the club lol.... im running my 955 at 800mhz.....










meh i need a new mobo no other way to fix this... i dont know how we ever used to use them old pentium III 800mhz pc's...


----------



## rsfkevski

For those who aren't part of this club but really want to be, CHECK THIS OUT!


----------



## Darksylum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CAHOP240*


Starting to hit a wall. 3.8 is only stable in Prime for maybe 20mins before I BSOD. Tried all volts from 1.3875 - 1.4125 and can't seem to get it stable. I've used 206x18.5 and also 200x19. Any advice from anyone?


yea it seems that 3.8ghz is the sweet spot on air altho its not 100% stable, id call it more like 90% stable at best but thats good enough to game with, just not good enough stress test for hours, I just ran a full 25 man nax raid In world of warcraft, took about 3-4 hours, first 30 minutes I ran it at 4ghz, it seemd stable and temps only peaked at about 51c @ 1.55V but i didnt trust it so I logged out and backed down to 3.8ghz 1.51V and it was stable the rest of the raid never breaking 47c, thats good enough for me. But I had realy want prime95 stable 4ghz :*(


----------



## Chrono Detector

I just got my Phenom II 955

  
 YouTube - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition at 3.2Ghz test setup  



 
Haven't overclocked it yet, but I will later. Need to reinstall everything, and my rig isn't complete yet.


----------



## AMD_Freak

good to see you got everything sorted out Darksylum I seem to be stable at 3.8ghz on air also, I may go ahead and get WC and see if thats any better its so damn hot here in Fla its hard to keep room temps low.

3.8ghz @1.4v / x18.5 / 206bs / DDR2-1100mhz/ 51c / 30c amb temp


----------



## Slappa

Cmon guys! Get those suicide or stable OC's posted and screenshotted. A CPU-Z validation would be nice as well!

I'm aching to start the DB but there is not enough results.


----------



## AMD_Freak

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=558784

*CPU Clock ......... 3.8ghz
Multi ............... x18.5 
AM2+ or AM3 platform ......AM2+ 
DDR2/DDR3 Speeds and timings.... DDR2... 1102/ 5-5-5-15

Motherboard & BIOS, Ram Type Asus M4A79 Deluxe / 1402/Mushkin 1066 x4gb

Stepping/revision/batch if possible ...CACYC AC09118BPBW / Revision RB-C2

All Voltages
-CPU Volts... 1.4v
-Ram Volts...2.10v
Everything else Default voltage

Cooler/cooling type.... AIR/Xigmatek HDT*
* OS 64/32*..... Vista 64


----------



## llChaosll

Whats goin on all! Man I cant seem to get stable at anythin above 3.6!








I can only do 3.5 stable I even lowered ram & everything, tried higher volts but no luck.
I will go ahead & try the .5 multi's & see what that gets me, since I havent tried that yet.
So I need more testing & I will get back to you guys.
Great thread & nice suggestions!


----------



## AMD_Freak

3.9ghz and getting better
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559418

working on 4.1ghz now might have to wait later tonight when it cools off some in the house and do some more testing to get it stable over 4.0ghz


----------



## battosaii

got the new mobo in went with an AM3 board and DDR3 ram

right now im at 3.7 im going to stress it now


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battosaii* 

got the new mobo in went with an AM3 board and DDR3 ram

right now im at 3.7 im going to stress it now

That mobo is am2.


----------



## battosaii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


That mobo is am2.


no the mobo in my system is my old mobo wasnt compatable with with the 955 so i got a new one ill update it in a sec

Edit: Fixed system.

now all i need now is a 285gtx and ill have a pretty kick ass system


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battosaii*


no the mobo in my system is my old mobo wasnt compatable with with the 955 so i got a new one ill update it in a sec

Edit: Fixed system.

now all i need now is a 285gtx and ill have a pretty kick ass system



Ah, nice. 8800s are still pretty good.

Also, once I buy my comp(currently in sig), I'll post my OC'ing results here. I know ECS mobos aren't great OC'ers but I'll do it anyway. Won't be for a month or two anyway though.


----------



## battosaii

ran stress test when i was asleep ran for 8 hours 42min i got 1 error on core number 2 at 3 hours 5 mins.

can anyone help me out im a noob at overclocking im running 18x206 with 1.4v. max temps in a pretty warm room was 55c


----------



## elito

in scenarios like its usually a voltage/heat problem. so either a tad more volts..or..see if you can pull fsb+lower multiplier.


----------



## tweakboy

Very nice OCes fellas!!!:swearing:


----------



## Slappa

Chart posted up of results so far on the first page. Sorry for the hold up

If there is anything I should add, please tell me.

I also take criticisms.

Also, please make another post if you want to update, or fill in missing information.

Thank you, get posting more results!


----------



## AMD_Freak

small update http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559418
Still working on 4.1ghz stable i can OCCT for about 7 min then it crashes think its getting to hot
might have to stick a 20" box fan in the case







)


----------



## Chrono Detector

Does anybody know what I'm doing wrong? Everytime I try to overclock my 955 it refuses to boot into Windows at all, and I've tried all different voltages, and it never worked. Trying to aim for 4Ghz here. And its not a heat issue at all.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*


small update http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559418 
Still working on 4.1ghz stable i can OCCT for about 7 min then it crashes think its getting to hot
might have to stick a 20" box fan in the case







)


Use IntelTestBurn. I successfully overclocked my Q9650 to 4Ghz and it was stable but running OCCT would always fail, saying my CPU "ran too hot". I don't trust Prime95 and OCCT, they take too long.


----------



## tweakboy

Great chip that is. You should be able to hit high







speeds but at high votltage get some ocooling on it and you set


----------



## morphus1

OK hi "Team" just installed mine had a hell of a time (didnt update bios before







) cant oc at all







the slightest change in the multiplier and DUMP!!! so maybe its just a ****y chip? any insight lads?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*


small update http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559418 
Still working on 4.1ghz stable i can OCCT for about 7 min then it crashes think its getting to hot
might have to stick a 20" box fan in the case







)


Updated your entry, however, don't know if that is on 1.4V still. Is that speed stable?

Wow very nice. How high of a voltage can your chip tolerate? What voltage is this 4GHz at?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


Does anybody know what I'm doing wrong? Everytime I try to overclock my 955 it refuses to boot into Windows at all, and I've tried all different voltages, and it never worked. Trying to aim for 4Ghz here. And its not a heat issue at all.


These chips don't like high voltage. Always remember that. I find that my chip is unstable with anything past 1.488Volts at 3.9GHz+ Clocks.

Try backing the voltages to around 1.475ish and then up the CPU NB VID +.2v .

I too am having troubles with 4GHz. I can boot and use windows, but I can never get it stable.

*PS: Everyone check the chart for what info I am looking for so that it can be filled in more thoroughly.*


----------



## hitman1985

woow nice jobs guys, i might be able to OC mine on Wednesday next week, waiting for the WC to come in









till then i ll stick with the stock


----------



## AMD_Freak

this is what im working on stable won't comment on 4.1ghz until I can get it stable but over 3.9ghz settings really seem to change and require more finesse http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=560416

1 hr stable occt ( if you don't have proper cooling on Air please be careful) 
the 3.9ghz is settings are close to:
CPU- 1.43v + -
NB-1.20v + - 
cpu/nb 1.14v + -
CPU M x19.5
HT M x9
HT V 1.22v + - 
DDR2= 2.14v + -

Stepping 2 / Revision RB-C2 /

Slappa can you also go back and add the List of needed voltage / settings that was up before.


----------



## llChaosll

Hey Slappa can you add a memory table? That shows what everyones memory is running at? So we can see if the OC is more stable with a higher or lower memory frequency?

Im at 3.6 so far, but I won't add my info yet until I know its stable.
Havent had the time to check.


----------



## Darksylum

I feel like AMD is shafting us my friends. So much for the easy 4.0ghz on this 1. Its taking so much work and seems to not reach it prime stable. I have been forced to back down to 3.6ghz 1.40V. And even at that I am not 100% Prime stable..... more like 20 min prime stable.

We need to work together to overcome this. Slappa has done an amazing job. I still hope I can do the same.

I keep hearing everyone say these chips dont like voltage. Every attempt of higher oc with lower voltage ends in failure. I have my temps under control I just dont have the chip undercontrol. I feel like this is a wild horse out in the old west and I am trying to tame it but it is kicking and bucking trying to throw me off it lol.

What other options do we have at this point? Back down cpu Vid and adjust NB/CPU Vid for better luck? Drop ram speed to 1066mhz and adjust timmings more? I am at a loss of words so far. I do know this.... I did not replace my perfectly fine 720BE for this thing just to gain 1 core at the same speed.......

Lets make this happen!

To Slappa: When i get home tonight i will work with it a little more before my world of warcraft Raid and use everest to get the rest of the info you need for the chart. I will also validate my CPU-Z at whatever I leave the chip at tonight. Can we also get a listing of memory speed for the official chart? I think thats going to be important here.

Lets compile as much data as we can and use it!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak* 
this is what im working on stable won't comment on 4.1ghz until I can get it stable but over 3.9ghz settings really seem to change and require more finesse http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=560416

1 hr stable occt ( if you don't have proper cooling on Air please be careful)
the 3.9ghz is settings are close to:
CPU- 1.43v + -
NB-1.20v + -
cpu/nb 1.14v + -
CPU M x19.5
HT M x9
HT V 1.22v + -
DDR2= 2.14v + -

Stepping 2 / Revision RB-C2 /

Slappa can you also go back and add the List of needed voltage / settings that was up before.

Will update when I get home. You pretty much have all the voltages there that I had listed in the first part.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llChaosll* 
Hey Slappa can you add a memory table? That shows what everyones memory is running at? So we can see if the OC is more stable with a higher or lower memory frequency?

Im at 3.6 so far, but I won't add my info yet until I know its stable.
Havent had the time to check.

I really wanted to do this, but it will make the SS very wide. Maybe I will do a separate memory table corresponding to the OC's on the first one.

I accept OC info without stability proof, but you'd just have to submit a screenshot of the stability run once it is and I will update it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
I feel like AMD is shafting us my friends. So much for the easy 4.0ghz on this 1. Its taking so much work and seems to not reach it prime stable. I have been forced to back down to 3.6ghz 1.40V. And even at that I am not 100% Prime stable..... more like 20 min prime stable.

We need to work together to overcome this. Slappa has done an amazing job. I still hope I can do the same.

I keep hearing everyone say these chips dont like voltage. Every attempt of higher oc with lower voltage ends in failure. I have my temps under control I just dont have the chip undercontrol. I feel like this is a wild horse out in the old west and I am trying to tame it but it is kicking and bucking trying to throw me off it lol.

What other options do we have at this point? Back down cpu Vid and adjust NB/CPU Vid for better luck? Drop ram speed to 1066mhz and adjust timmings more? I am at a loss of words so far. I do know this.... I did not replace my perfectly fine 720BE for this thing just to gain 1 core at the same speed.......

Lets make this happen!

To Slappa: When i get home tonight i will work with it a little more before my world of warcraft Raid and use everest to get the rest of the info you need for the chart. I will also validate my CPU-Z at whatever I leave the chip at tonight. Can we also get a listing of memory speed for the official chart? I think thats going to be important here.

Lets compile as much data as we can and use it!

AMD is not shafting us. Remember, these chips also love low temps. I saw that you were getting really high temperatures. I'm sure you can push higher. Also keep in mind that not all chips are alike. Most can hit 3.8-4GHz.

Try keeping stock cpu voltage, up the CPU NB +.2v and see if that works with 3.7GHz.


----------



## Darksylum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Will update when I get home. You pretty much have all the voltages there that I had listed in the first part.

I really wanted to do this, but it will make the SS very wide. Maybe I will do a separate memory table corresponding to the OC's on the first one.

I accept OC info without stability proof, but you'd just have to submit a screenshot of the stability run once it is and I will update it.

AMD is not shafting us. Remember, these chips also love low temps. I saw that you were getting really high temperatures. I'm sure you can push higher. Also keep in mind that not all chips are alike. Most can hit 3.8-4GHz.

Try keeping stock cpu voltage, up the CPU NB +.2v and see if that works with 3.7GHz.



My board doesnt give me much to work with as far as knowing the default settings, it list auto and then manual that you have to key a value in. any idea what the stock CPU NB should be on my M4A79T Deluxe? I cant wait to toy with ti and see what happens!

dont want to sound stupid but can someone pm me with info on how to resize my screen shots? I run in 1920x1200 resolution and when I take screen shots and upload them to photo bucket they turn out too small in detail to read. I want to get some good information to post for reference but I need you guys to be able to read it


----------



## llChaosll

Hey DarkSylum, when you go to the settings, read the upper right hand side of the screen. It shows what the defaults are & by how much you can increase or decrease the voltage by each step.
It shows the default setting for each tab.


----------



## Darksylum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llChaosll*


Hey DarkSylum, when you go to the settings, read the upper right hand side of the screen. It shows what the defaults are & by how much you can increase or decrease the voltage by each step.
It shows the default setting for each tab.


yea mine shows the deault for everything other than cpu voltage and cpu/nb voltage, it doesnt display the default value for some reason and I have no idea what it is, dont want to kill my motherboard. anyone have any idea?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
My board doesnt give me much to work with as far as knowing the default settings, it list auto and then manual that you have to key a value in. any idea what the stock CPU NB should be on my M4A79T Deluxe? I cant wait to toy with ti and see what happens!

dont want to sound stupid but can someone pm me with info on how to resize my screen shots? I run in 1920x1200 resolution and when I take screen shots and upload them to photo bucket they turn out too small in detail to read. I want to get some good information to post for reference but I need you guys to be able to read it









Under the box where it shows the progress of your photo upload it has a drop down menu to choose how big you want the resolution of the SS to upload. Choose 1MB Filesize

and you should be saving screenshots as .png files


----------



## battosaii

changed it up 200x19 1.425v 3.8ghz a few min on Prime so far so good 51c now but im sure it will get to 55-56c in a few hours lets hope no core fails










so you guys think i will def have better temps when i get my TRUE with 2 Scythe Ultra Kaze push pull set up?


----------



## HondaGuy

My stepping....


Update also..... 955 @ 4.0...Testing OCCT in a bit


----------



## Darksylum

Getting there, still not 100% prime stable tho, All the info you need should be right here Slappa, going to try Prime in a few min.
This irritates me, Battosaii has his at same clock speed but stock voltage! Mine wont even boot at that, I am seeing good results on Gigabyte boards, I am so tempted at this point to ditch my asus.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battosaii* 
changed it up 200x19 1.425v 3.8ghz a few min on Prime so far so good 51c now but im sure it will get to 55-56c in a few hours lets hope no core fails

so you guys think i will def have better temps when i get my TRUE with 2 Scythe Ultra Kaze push pull set up?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
My stepping....

Update also..... 955 @ 4.0...Testing OCCT in a bit


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
Getting there, still not 100% prime stable tho, All the info you need should be right here Slappa, going to try Prime in a few min.
This irritates me, Battosaii has his at same clock speed but stock voltage! Mine wont even boot at that, I am seeing good results on Gigabyte boards, I am so tempted at this point to ditch my asus.


All updated. And Dark, be patient, lots of chips vary in OC ability.


----------



## battosaii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
Getting there, still not 100% prime stable tho, All the info you need should be right here Slappa, going to try Prime in a few min.
This irritates me, Battosaii has his at same clock speed but stock voltage! Mine wont even boot at that, I am seeing good results on Gigabyte boards, I am so tempted at this point to ditch my asus.

well not stock voltage atm im 1.425v but yea ive been hearing things about Asus ive always had Gigabyte and never had a problem with them so when went to buy a new AM3 board it was Asus or Gigabyte so i chose Gigabyte

Core temp dosnt show the right voltage for me.. it shows stock but im not if u look at CPU-Z it shows my real voltage


----------



## Darksylum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battosaii* 
well not stock voltage atm im 1.425v but yea ive been hearing things about Asus ive always had Gigabyte and never had a problem with them so when went to buy a new AM3 board it was Asus or Gigabyte so i chose Gigabyte

Core temp dosnt show the right voltage for me.. it shows stock but im not if u look at CPU-Z it shows my real voltage

are you prime95 stable at that or is it just normal use stable? I can run things all day long at 3.6-3.8ghz and be stable but at 3.6 best i got on prime95 was 25minutes and best I got on 3.8ghz was about 10


----------



## battosaii

BSOD after 1 hour of Prime95







ill have to tinker with it some more


----------



## battosaii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
are you prime95 stable at that or is it just normal use stable? I can run things all day long at 3.6-3.8ghz and be stable but at 3.6 best i got on prime95 was 25minutes and best I got on 3.8ghz was about 10

3.7ghz was my most stable 206x18 1.4v almost 9 hours of prime95 i only turned it off cause i woke up and i thought it was enough


----------



## Darksylum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battosaii* 
BSOD after 1 hour of Prime95







ill have to tinker with it some more

I am tired of tinkering lol, My video cards overclock great, maybe ill just drop my cpu back and go all out on my gpu core for a bit lol. I am tired of Prime95 kicking my rear. it hates me lol








I am sure alot of my grief is #1 64bit OS, #2 jumping between 4 and 8 gigs of ram, and #3 just not being skilled enough to man handle my motherboards settings, so much i dont know in my bios, I know its rich with settings I am just not skilled enough to figure out what ones might be holding me back.


----------



## battosaii

im using Vista 64bit and im using 6gigs of ram but im a total noob with overclocking i bet its my Gigabyte mobo thats getting me these results lol

i wish my Video card was as good as yours that and my cpu cooler is my next thing to upgrade


----------



## SiNiSt3r

anyone breakin 4.0 on air or water for a 24/7 oc? i see alot of 3.7's and 3.8's but not alot of 4GHz+

I might have to switch to the dark side and get an i7.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SiNiSt3r* 
anyone breakin 4.0 on air or water for a 24/7 oc? i see alot of 3.7's and 3.8's but not alot of 4GHz+

I might have to switch to the dark side and get an i7.

Water is almost guaranteed 4GHz I'll tell you that now, granted you don't get a bad batch.

Air is hit or miss. A lot of 955's will hit and max out within the 3.8GHz-4GHz range on air. I can hit 4GHz on stock volts with my setup (Obviously not stable). Only problem is, is that no matter what I do for 4GHz, I cannot get it stable. I blame my motherboard/bios.

You will notice that the 955's cannot tolerate as high voltage as the older Phenom II chips (1.5V+, however some do) . If my chip could tolerate 1.55V, I would have a 4GHz 24/7 OC.

Other thing is, that this platform with AM3 quads is very new, so give time for motherboards and bioses to adapt. You will see a lot more 4GHz in the coming weeks.


----------



## ChrisB17

Slappa, Chew has a new bios he is testing on XS that might work out some of the issues with stability. I keep checking there because I am thinking about getting that mobo.


----------



## AMD_Freak

you will have to also consider Chew is very very good at what he duz he also wont tell you everything hes doing to make it work, Ive seen him make stuff stable when others cant get past bootup.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
Slappa, Chew has a new bios he is testing on XS that might work out some of the issues with stability. I keep checking there because I am thinking about getting that mobo.

Oh dope! I've been waiting for a new BIOS. Awesome. Thank you, +rep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak* 
you will have to also consider Chew is very very good at what he duz he also wont tell you everything hes doing to make it work, Ive seen him make stuff stable when others cant get past bootup.

Yes. Chew may very well be one of the best Overclockers in the world. It's amazing what he does.


----------



## ChrisB17

Part of the reason I want the Gigabyte 790fx board is because he works so closely with gigabyte to get new bios's out.


----------



## Darksylum

yea its a hit or miss for sure, I am afraid its probly my MB more so than my chip tho, temps are great, no more than 52-54c prime load even when I went 1.55V @ 4ghz, matter of fact best stable oc i got was 3.8ghz @ 1.52V. it lasted close to an hour before 1 core got an error and it still didnt BSOD unlike every low voltage oc Ive done. Considering how I couldnt get much out of my 720be (3.4ghz max, partialy stable) Im going to think it might be time for a new MB. I will wait a few more BIOS revisions and see what happens.


----------



## battosaii

would be sweet to have 4ghz stable on air. yea i could water cool but i just have this fear of leaking just something i spent so much of my money on just getting ruined but a mistake i made and a leak.

anyway aircooling has come along way and im pretty sure my set up will rival or beat some watercooled set ups when im done


----------



## Jack_Daniels

Yeah this is my first post as a brand new member. Ive over clocked to 3.7 but the problem I am having is my *Zalman's 110m cpu cooler* is so annoying. I think the fan was not placed straight between the heatsinks so it makes an Annoying *BZZZZ* sound sometimes when its changing speeds. Ill probably have to RMA it, which is a bummer as it will take ages for newegg to process it. Any thoughts?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118020

Gees this thing gets AWESOME reviews but mine has been such a bummer Ive pulled it out and replaced it with the stock cooler.


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

I was thinking that the 955 should be added to the Phenom II OC database but that hasn't been updated in a long time now. We need a chart for 720,920,940, and the 955! Show which gets the highest. Seems like the 955 is about just above the 940 by about 100MHz or so on air.


----------



## -Muggz-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
I am tired of tinkering lol, My video cards overclock great, maybe ill just drop my cpu back and go all out on my gpu core for a bit lol. I am tired of Prime95 kicking my rear. it hates me lol








I am sure alot of my grief is #1 64bit OS, #2 jumping between 4 and 8 gigs of ram, and #3 just not being skilled enough to man handle my motherboards settings, so much i dont know in my bios, I know its rich with settings I am just not skilled enough to figure out what ones might be holding me back.


Hey I have a very very similar setup to yours. I am going to build another system for the wife, most likely like yours, which is basically an updated version of my components, and I was thinking of getting that Xaser case, could you please take a picture or two of in and outside, I really want to show her, so she will know how awesome it will be and give me the green light.
Doesnt matter the color, but Ill be getting her the white one.

I would so much appreciate it, and think a great reputation of you..

And as far as this thread goes, I will be with you all very shortly, Im ordering friday. Very excited.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lxcivic2k1* 
I was thinking that the 955 should be added to the Phenom II OC database but that hasn't been updated in a long time now. We need a chart for 720,920,940, and the 955! Show which gets the highest. Seems like the 955 is about just above the 940 by about 100MHz or so on air.

The reason I created this thread was to go further than that.

The AM3 quad is new, and very different. In fact, these chips react much differently to ram overclocking, voltages and such. I want to put this chip under the microscope. Discover as many things as we can, and see how it sets itself apart from its predecessor.

Another reason is partially because that thread has died for updates, my 940 OC isn't even on the list and I posted it months ago....and I don't even have my 940 anymore.


----------



## -Muggz-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
The reason I created this thread was to go further than that.

The AM3 quad is new, and very different. In fact, these chips react much differently to ram overclocking, voltages and such. I want to put this chip under the microscope. Discover as many things as we can, and see how it sets itself apart from its predecessor.

Another reason is partially because that thread has died for updates, my 940 OC isn't even on the list and I posted it months ago....and I don't even have my 940 anymore.


Yes but you have an ES of the 955. (looking for jealous emoticon)


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Muggz-* 
Yes but you have an ES of the 955. (looking for jealous emoticon)

Two different chips. My 955 is in fact not an ES.

I have an AM3 ES though, as seen in my 5GHz sneak peek in my sig.


----------



## beefdog

Kinda suck's for me... i just got my 955 today and i already have to send it back for a replacement....kept getting page file bsod's. Bad memory controller i suppose. Since my 940 is already gone it looks like i get to spend some quality time with my 9950...already have it up to 3.21 pushing for more. Cant wait til i get my 955 back tho...ill probably post my results here when that day comes


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jack_Daniels* 
Yeah this is my first post as a brand new member. Ive over clocked to 3.7 but the problem I am having is my *Zalman's 110m cpu cooler* is so annoying. I think the fan was not placed straight between the heatsinks so it makes an Annoying *BZZZZ* sound sometimes when its changing speeds. Ill probably have to RMA it, which is a bummer as it will take ages for newegg to process it. Any thoughts?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118020

Gees this thing gets AWESOME reviews but mine has been such a bummer Ive pulled it out and replaced it with the stock cooler.

Welcome to the madness







, Get an Xiggy Darknight those things are nice for 40 bucks, please Fill out your System specs in your User CP and post your settings


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beefdog* 
Kinda suck's for me... i just got my 955 today and i already have to send it back for a replacement....kept getting page file bsod's. Bad memory controller i suppose. Since my 940 is already gone it looks like i get to spend some quality time with my 9950...already have it up to 3.21 pushing for more. Cant wait til i get my 955 back tho...ill probably post my results here when that day comes










9950? still a nice back up cpu though.


----------



## JMT668

hey guys im looking to come over to AMD as intel suck and cost so much!

im getting a 955BE and im wondering what is the best mobo and ram combination to go with it?


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmt668* 
hey guys im looking to come over to amd as intel suck and cost so much!

amen!!


----------



## Chrono Detector

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
hey guys im looking to come over to AMD as intel suck and cost so much!

im getting a 955BE and im wondering what is the best mobo and ram combination to go with it?

Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P and any DDR3 1333Mhz RAM would be good. Using it right now.


----------



## llChaosll

Hey guys, I see alot of you guys going 1.4 cpuvcore!
Im kinda scared to do that.
Maybe I should try a suicide run & see how far I can get








Im still sitting on 3.6 atm.
I'll keep updating.


----------



## JMT668

cheers chrono think i will start a thead and see what the peoples say!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llChaosll* 
Hey guys, I see alot of you guys going 1.4 cpuvcore!
Im kinda scared to do that.
Maybe I should try a suicide run & see how far I can get








Im still sitting on 3.6 atm.
I'll keep updating.

As long as you keep 55 degrees celcius or below, you can run voltage all the way up to 1.55v (As long as your chip can tolerate it of course) for 24/7.

These are nothing like the intel 45nm chips. Very different.


----------



## j-dot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
As long as you keep 55 degrees celcius or below, you can run voltage all the way up to 1.55v (As long as your chip can tolerate it of course) for 24/7.

These are nothing like the intel 45nm chips. Very different.

Is 55C the maximum safe core temperature?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j-dot* 
Is 55C the maximum safe core temperature?

I believe the max safe is 62 degrees. However I leave this safety margin.

Also, the chip does not operate as well or as stable at temperatures nearing the max anyways. Best to stay below 55.


----------



## battosaii

prime 95 all cores stable for 10 hours but sadly my temp is too high core temp says i hit 61 max but when i woke i was 58c. i hope a TRUE or a Megahalem will help this because my zalman aint cutting it


----------



## Bullant

Hi guys

I get my 955 today,and hope its a good chip.Will post some details later.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battosaii*


prime 95 all cores stable for 10 hours but sadly my temp is too high core temp says i hit 61 max but when i woke i was 58c. i hope a TRUE or a Megahalem will help this because my zalman aint cutting it


Wow, that voltage is pretty low.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


Wow, that voltage is pretty low.


Its just the vid.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Its just the vid.


Oh...lol. I'm blind.


----------



## ChrisB17

Lol its ok.


----------



## battosaii

lol yea my realvoltage is 1.425v


----------



## Bullant

Hi guys

he,s my first test with the 955


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bullant*


Hi guys

he,s my first test with the 955










Is it stable?

What voltages/settings are you using?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Is it stable?

What voltages/settings are you using?

Hi Slappa

No i havnt got it stable yet,its on 1.5 volts.Was sitting on 40c temp.Will do bit more testing with ram and volts


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bullant* 
Hi Slappa

No i havnt got it stable yet,its on 1.5 volts.Was sitting on 40c temp.Will do bit more testing with ram and volts

Alright. Give me as much info as you can.

You are the only other person in this thread with the exact same board as me, so I am very interested in your results.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bullant*


Hi guys

he,s my first test with the 955










Very nice with 8gb ram


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak* 
Very nice with 8gb ram

Hi AMD Freak

Do you think it would be better to bench with 4 gig ram.Does it help?


----------



## Jack_Daniels

As of right now what's the highest 24/7 stable overclock achieved on this processor?


----------



## neDav

I want to get a 955, but i'm a little hesitant, as it looks like I wouldn't be able to get it much higher that my current 940.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jack_Daniels*


As of right now what's the highest 24/7 stable overclock achieved on this processor?


I know that chew* over at xtremesystems got 4.3GHz stable on air although he used a lot of voltage. (1.6 i believe)


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bullant*


Hi AMD Freak

Do you think it would be better to bench with 4 gig ram.Does it help?


I really dont know with DDR3 but from all I read and understand more slots full 
the less stable it is for some reason, with DDR2 , 2gb is more stable OCing then 4 If you will notice most OCing is done with 2gb of ram, Right now im having a HELL of a time keeping mine stable @3.6ghz I keep getting BSOD , Blue screen is generally RAM , Black is CPU


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*


I really dont know with DDR3 but from all I read and understand more slots full 
the less stable it is for some reason, with DDR2 , 2gb is more stable OCing then 4 If you will notice most OCing is done with 2gb of ram, Right now im having a HELL of a time keeping mine stable @3.6ghz I keep getting BSOD , Blue screen is generally RAM , Black is CPU


Try increasing voltage on the CPU NB VID (IMC)


----------



## Darksylum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Try increasing voltage on the CPU NB VID (IMC)


slappa what is a safe amount we can adjust the cpu/NB Voltage?

it looks like on me and freaks board its 1.1V default. can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Chrono Detector

For those guys who are using the Gigabyte GA-M790FXT-UD5P board, which BIOS are you using? F5C or F3L? I'm using F3L and which one is better anyway?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
slappa what is a safe amount we can adjust the cpu/NB Voltage?

it looks like on me and freaks board its 1.1V default. can anyone confirm this?

I wouldn't really go past 1.45 or 1.5 if that is the default.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector* 
For those guys who are using the Gigabyte GA-M790FXT-UD5P board, which BIOS are you using? F5C or F3L? I'm using F3L and which one is better anyway?

Use F3L.

F5C was known to kill some boards/cpus. Don't use it.


----------



## RawZ

I'll have my 955 next week sometime. Have a 720BE at the moment at 3.8Ghz. Can't wait to get the new chip


----------



## Bullant

Hi guys

Had another go at it uped the volts to15.5,and set the ram to x555.That made the lower late,8-8-8-20.But still not stable but closer it held for abit.When i test in prime im testing it with the default button that test alot of ram,when it does crash it comes up with the blue screen.


----------



## Slappa

Enjoy: http://www.overclock.net/dry-ice-liq...ml#post6185904


----------



## battosaii

hmm i got a BSOD randomly while watching a video i wasnt even stressing the cpu hmm i think its was just a windows problem cause i ran prime95 for 10+ hours with out a single error, damn vista!


----------



## j-dot

I've got to 3800 MHz (19x) with 1.488V with a maximum of 49C on load of Prime95 for 10+ hours...i'm kind of cautious of running it 1.488V 24/7....is that a safe cpu voltage to run on? how much more should i try going with?

To get at 3600 MHz (18x) stable, I only needed 1.3750V, for the extra 200 MHz to get to 3800 MHz I needed to increase my voltages quite a bit...what do you guys think?


----------



## morphus1

ARGHHHHHHHHH can anyone tell me why my temps are sooooooo high i hAVENT EVEN STARTED OC'ING YET







IM ALMOST IN TEARS. just reinstalling EVERYTHING and had to use so buget thermal paste (almost liquid at room temps) i have a V.8 so i have a real nice machined surface anyways? i cant understand why its soooo GD hot! fans installed correctly (facing the right way)
should i run to the shop for so real paste or is there something much severe up?


----------



## Darksylum

for you people concerned about temps, as long as you dont go over 55c under prime95 load of an hour or 2 you are probly good. As far as voltage jump for 3.8ghz over 3.6, Yea I get the same thing. Its like 3.8ghz is a threshold for these chips and it requires so much juice to push it there. I have not gotten 3.8ghz stable under prime95 for more than 20 minutes. At 3.6ghz I can get prime stable for hours but it requires 1.4V core and 1.3v cp/nb. Its stable tho and thats what matters to me.

I will work on trying to get 3.8/4.0 stable this weekend.

Slappa was right, If things get out of control try working with the CPU/NB Voltage, a +.2V increase like he recomended yields great results for me.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battosaii*


hmm i got a BSOD randomly while watching a video i wasnt even stressing the cpu hmm i think its was just a windows problem cause i ran prime95 for 10+ hours with out a single error, damn vista!


Check ram stability. Also maybe try adding a bit of voltage to the CPU NB VID.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j-dot*


I've got to 3800 MHz (19x) with 1.488V with a maximum of 49C on load of Prime95 for 10+ hours...i'm kind of cautious of running it 1.488V 24/7....is that a safe cpu voltage to run on? how much more should i try going with?

To get at 3600 MHz (18x) stable, I only needed 1.3750V, for the extra 200 MHz to get to 3800 MHz I needed to increase my voltages quite a bit...what do you guys think?


1.488 is fine 24/7 as long as you can maintain decent temps. Max is 1.55Vcore 24/7 but be wary of that amount. I personally would set your max as 1.5v.

When you get to the 3800-4000MHz range, you need more voltage, or substantially lower temperature to reach stability.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morphus1*


ARGHHHHHHHHH can anyone tell me why my temps are sooooooo high i hAVENT EVEN STARTED OC'ING YET







IM ALMOST IN TEARS. just reinstalling EVERYTHING and had to use so buget thermal paste (almost liquid at room temps) i have a V.8 so i have a real nice machined surface anyways? i cant understand why its soooo GD hot! fans installed correctly (facing the right way)
should i run to the shop for so real paste or is there something much severe up?


I would try wiping the paste clean and reapplying the heatsink/paste.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darksylum*


for you people concerned about temps, as long as you dont go over 55c under prime95 load of an hour or 2 you are probly good. As far as voltage jump for 3.8ghz over 3.6, Yea I get the same thing. Its like 3.8ghz is a threshold for these chips and it requires so much juice to push it there. I have not gotten 3.8ghz stable under prime95 for more than 20 minutes. At 3.6ghz I can get prime stable for hours but it requires 1.4V core and 1.3v cp/nb. Its stable tho and thats what matters to me.

I will work on trying to get 3.8/4.0 stable this weekend.

Slappa was right, If things get out of control try working with the CPU/NB Voltage, a +.2V increase like he recomended yields great results for me.


Yep. I experimented a lot and the CPU NB VID change was one of the most significant settings for OCing the chips.


----------



## Darksylum

Hey Slappa I need you to update my results to 18x/200 @ 3.6ghz. 1.40V CPU, 1.30V CPU/NB

Its is my best prime95 runner at around 95% Stability under max load for over an hour.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darksylum*


Hey Slappa I need you to update my results to 18x/200 @ 3.6ghz. 1.40V CPU, 1.30V CPU/NB

Its is my best prime95 runner at around 95% Stability under max load for over an hour.


Nice, Will do when I get home.


----------



## K10

I've been following this thread since it started as I'm going to AM3 soon and I wanted an insight on if I should and I noticed the suggestion/s of adding RAM to the chart and the reason it's not there as it's too wide. I notice the "Htref*multi", "CPU Voltage", "CPU-NB Voltage", "NB Clock", "NB Voltage", and "HT Link" columns are much wider than they need to be. You could easily fit RAM in there. Maybe not everything one needs to know about them but still enough to get an idea.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


I've been following this thread since it started as I'm going to AM3 soon and I wanted an insight on if I should and I noticed the suggestion/s of adding RAM to the chart and the reason it's not there as it's too wide. I notice the "Htref*multi", "CPU Voltage", "CPU-NB Voltage", "NB Clock", "NB Voltage", and "HT Link" columns are much wider than they need to be. You could easily fit RAM in there. Maybe not everything one needs to know about them but still enough to get an idea.


Thinking about doing this or creating a separate corresponding chart to go below it.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Thinking about doing this or creating a separate corresponding chart to go below it.


It may be confusing with 2 charts but then again, you wouldn't be limited like...at all.


----------



## Darksylum

Man I just looked over this thread from start to finish to see if I missed anything that could be of use to me. Nothing..... I see alot of bloated oc results here, People boasting 4ghz+, hell i can get 4ghz+ and run a loop of 3Dmark or validate cpu-z, MAYBE EVER RUN SUPER PI!!!!.... But I wont,

come on guys, lets get STABLE results here, and my definition of stable is 1hr+ of Prime95 Blended test with all 4 cores 100% load.

If you can not prime95 it for atleast 1hr and keep temps under 55c then make note of your results as NOT STABLE.

I dont want people getting the wrong impression and buying this chip thinking its a magic 4ghz chip.

It has great potential but takes alot of work and very good cooling to do so.
Do not be confused by screen shots. I can probly get mine to boot at 4.6ghz and take a screen shot for you if you want, that doesnt mean its stable at all.

My best prime stable = 3.6ghz 1hr no errors so as of now 3.6ghz is my max oc.


----------



## battosaii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
Man I just looked over this thread from start to finish to see if I missed anything that could be of use to me. Nothing..... I see alot of bloated oc results here, People boasting 4ghz+, hell i can get 4ghz+ and run a loop of 3Dmark or validate cpu-z, MAYBE EVER RUN SUPER PI!!!!.... But I wont,

come on guys, lets get STABLE results here, and my definition of stable is 1hr+ of Prime95 Blended test with all 4 cores 100% load.

If you can not prime95 it for atleast 1hr and keep temps under 55c then make note of your results as NOT STABLE.

I dont want people getting the wrong impression and buying this chip thinking its a magic 4ghz chip.

It has great potential but takes alot of work and very good cooling to do so.
Do not be confused by screen shots. I can probly get mine to boot at 4.6ghz and take a screen shot for you if you want, that doesnt mean its stable at all.

My best prime stable = 3.6ghz 1hr no errors so as of now 3.6ghz is my max oc.

thats what im doing im stable 10+ hours at 3.7 i tried 3.8 at 1.425v but not enough voltage only got a little over an hour on prime95. anyway im not going to push it much more then 3.7 right now because of my crappy cooler once i get a True or a Megahalem ill try for that 3.8-3.9 stable


----------



## Darksylum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battosaii* 
thats what im doing im stable 10+ hours at 3.7 i tried 3.8 at 1.425v but not enough voltage only got a little over an hour on prime95. anyway im not going to push it much more then 3.7 right now because of my crappy cooler once i get a True or a Megahalem ill try for that 3.8-3.9 stable

what is the model of your zalman? Is it the CNP9900? Ive heard that Zalaman is falling short in the quad core market these days, such a shame. I used my CNP9700 for a long time with all my dual cores and it performed great. I started to notice it lacking when I got my X3 720 and i opted for the tower based Artic Freezer 64 Pro. But this 955 needs a real cooler and My DarkKnight is doing great as far as temps go. I need to find what the root of my stability problems are with this thing. Atleast I know its not temps.


----------



## battosaii

im using a 9700 ive had it since my old 5400 BE dual core i just figured its better then stock but ill get a nice one soon


----------



## Jack_Daniels

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
Man I just looked over this thread from start to finish to see if I missed anything that could be of use to me. Nothing..... I see alot of bloated oc results here, People boasting 4ghz+, hell i can get 4ghz+ and run a loop of 3Dmark or validate cpu-z, MAYBE EVER RUN SUPER PI!!!!.... But I wont,

come on guys, lets get STABLE results here, and my definition of stable is 1hr+ of Prime95 Blended test with all 4 cores 100% load.

If you can not prime95 it for atleast 1hr and keep temps under 55c then make note of your results as NOT STABLE.

I dont want people getting the wrong impression and buying this chip thinking its a magic 4ghz chip.

It has great potential but takes alot of work and very good cooling to do so.
Do not be confused by screen shots. I can probly get mine to boot at 4.6ghz and take a screen shot for you if you want, that doesnt mean its stable at all.

My best prime stable = 3.6ghz 1hr no errors so as of now 3.6ghz is my max oc.

Well said.


----------



## Bullant

Hi guys

Hes my first pasted!stable screenie,at 3.8ghz.With 8 gig of ram,prob didn,t need so many volts tho.Will try to push to 3.9ghz.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bullant*


Hi guys

Hes my first pasted!stable screenie,at 3.8ghz.With 8 gig of ram,prob didn,t need so many volts tho.Will try to push to 3.9ghz.


Im just running the same test again with 1.475 cpu volts and it looks like its going to pass again.So looks like they dont need much volts


----------



## battosaii

lol 16 min is not very long i dont consider it a stable clock unless it passes 8+ hours of prime95


----------



## scottath

Not sure if i should post this here - but

I'm looking at swapping my q6600 for the 955 - but need a motherboard suggestion. Will be running Crossfire nad will be running DDR2. Overclocking will be happening also....

Recommendations please
If more approrite - please answer in this thread of mine: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...rd-choice.html

thanks
scottath


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battosaii* 
lol 16 min is not very long i dont consider it a stable clock unless it passes 8+ hours of prime95

Well if you go back to the start of the thread, Slapper said he didn,t care how long you prime for as long as it stable.Is this not true battosaii?


----------



## battosaii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bullant*


Well if you go back to the start of the thread, Slapper said he didn,t care how long you prime for as long as it stable.Is this not true battosaii?










your right but seriously you cant know its stable with just 16min if you base your o/c with limited stressing like that then you wont be able to fine tune your set up so it wont crash on you when your playing a game for an hour or 2


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bullant* 
Well if you go back to the start of the thread, Slapper said he didn,t care how long you prime for as long as it stable.Is this not true battosaii?









Yeah but 16 minutes is kind of pushing it. I will accept 1hr+ because I know these Phenom II's could be stable all day using games etc and then have them crash at 6 hours. I still consider that stable.

But if you cannot use your proc on games etc then it is not at all stable. I doubt that 16 min of P95 would be stable playing crysis for example.

I said you must be *confident* that it is stable. It is either this, or I actually set up a limit. I don't want to mislead people but its discouraging if I say 8 hours of prime required and then have people crash at like 7 hours and 30 mins.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Well a little update ... Asus gives us a new Bios 1403 Beta
Seems lots more stable for me Ive been able to OC and run rock solid in testing and gaming no crashes as of yet. I only tested for 30min (very impatient) and gamed for hours. Ill do more testing later tonight and see if I can get 3.9ghz-4.0ghz rock stable and some screenies with NO more voltage this is a huge improvement for me as far as running low temps on air. everything seems better with the new Bios 1403beta over 1402.

I like many other was getting a little down on how this chip OCs going back and rethinking (OldTimers) im lots happier with the chip and the way things have turned out for gaming and being stable under load.

3.86ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=563255
CPU M -x15.5
HT x9
NB freq 2490.2mhz
FSB 249
CPU v 1.36v
NB v 1.20v
ACC Disabled 
113f Idle
133f at load testing & gaming


----------



## battosaii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Yeah but 16 minutes is kind of pushing it. I will accept 1hr+ because I know these Phenom II's could be stable all day using games etc and then have them crash at 6 hours. I still consider that stable.

But if you cannot use your proc on games etc then it is not at all stable. I doubt that 16 min of P95 would be stable playing crysis for example.

I said you must be *confident* that it is stable. It is either this, or I actually set up a limit. I don't want to mislead people but its discouraging if I say 8 hours of prime required and then have people crash at like 7 hours and 30 mins.


well i just said 8+ hours because thats just my personal time i feel that it would be stable enough for me to do pretty much anything i want w/o crashing.

some people run it longer some a shorter amount of time its all just personal preference.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*


Well a little update ... Asus gives us a new Bios 1403 Beta
Seems lots more stable for me Ive been able to OC and run rock solid in testing and gaming no crashes as of yet. I only tested for 30min (very impatient) and gamed for hours. Ill do more testing later tonight and see if I can get 3.9ghz-4.0ghz rock stable and some screenies with NO more voltage this is a huge improvement for me as far as running low temps on air. everything seems better with the new Bios 1403beta over 1402.

I like many other was getting a little down on how this chip OCs going back and rethinking (OldTimers) im lots happier with the chip and the way things have turned out for gaming and being stable under load.

3.86ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=563255
CPU M -x15.5
HT x9
NB freq 2490.2mhz
FSB 249
CPU v 1.36v
NB v 1.20v
ACC Disabled 
113f Idle
133f at load testing & gaming


Pretty good if your voltage really is at 1.36.


----------



## AMD_Freak

HWM / CPU-z And bios all read the same.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak* 
Well a little update ... Asus gives us a new Bios 1403 Beta
Seems lots more stable for me Ive been able to OC and run rock solid in testing and gaming no crashes as of yet. I only tested for 30min (very impatient) and gamed for hours. Ill do more testing later tonight and see if I can get 3.9ghz-4.0ghz rock stable and some screenies with NO more voltage this is a huge improvement for me as far as running low temps on air. everything seems better with the new Bios 1403beta over 1402.

I like many other was getting a little down on how this chip OCs going back and rethinking (OldTimers) im lots happier with the chip and the way things have turned out for gaming and being stable under load.

3.86ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=563255
CPU M -x15.5
HT x9
NB freq 2490.2mhz
FSB 249
CPU v 1.36v
NB v 1.20v
ACC Disabled
113f Idle
133f at load testing & gaming


Yes, I think a BIOS update is needed for many of the boards out there. The 955 seems to have very weird issues with the IMC all across the board. This is really good news, as it shows there is area for large improvements. I know my chip is very capable of huge clocks, but nothing can get it stable. I've given up on 4GHz till a new bios is released for my board.

I also tried really abstract overclocking today and I was able to (get ready for this) boot into windows 7 at 4GHz on 1.4Vcore, and the CPU NB VID (IMC) Voltage was *-0.075*. It really is weird.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Yes, I think a BIOS update is needed for many of the boards out there. The 955 seems to have very weird issues with the IMC all across the board. This is really good news, as it shows there is area for large improvements. I know my chip is very capable of huge clocks, but nothing can get it stable. I've given up on 4GHz till a new bios is released for my board.

I also tried really abstract overclocking today and I was able to (get ready for this) boot into windows 7 at 4GHz on 1.4Vcore, and the CPU NB VID (IMC) Voltage was *-0.75*. It really is weird.

Nice. I'm using Win 7. Still not sure as to what board I'm going to purchase but maybe/hopefully better bios' will be out by the time I do purchase one.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
Nice. I'm using Win 7. Still not sure as to what board I'm going to purchase but maybe/hopefully better bios' will be out by the time I do purchase one.

Yes, although since the ASUS M4A79 Deluxe just got that new beta bios, it is looking attractive.

However, I'm sure gigabyte will be next to jump and release an amazing bios. Hopefully this month. Needa max my 955.
*
PS: List Updated*


----------



## AMD_Freak

Stupid question time: what is (IMC) ?

I would agree Slappa this chip should get 4.0ghz stable, maybe another bios or 2 we will see it, Im looking for max OC in gaming while keeping my temps low Im not all about running benchmarks as much as I am gaming stablity. Ive been playing around with the RAM a little trying tweak it a little more
Im now able to run T1 where before i was unable to even boot with T1 timing
with the 1402 bios. so yes things are looking better.


----------



## suphiceto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak* 
Stupid question time: what is (IMC) ?

I would agree Slappa this chip should get 4.0ghz stable, maybe another bios or 2 we will see it, Im looking for max OC in gaming while keeping my temps low Im not all about running benchmarks as much as I am gaming stablity. Ive been playing around with the RAM a little trying tweak it a little more
Im now able to run T1 where before i was unable to even boot with T1 timing
with the 1402 bios. so yes things are looking better.

I belive it is Internal(or Integrated) Memory Controller. I might be wrong though


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*


Stupid question time: what is (IMC) ?

I would agree Slappa this chip should get 4.0ghz stable, maybe another bios or 2 we will see it, Im looking for max OC in gaming while keeping my temps low Im not all about running benchmarks as much as I am gaming stablity. Ive been playing around with the RAM a little trying tweak it a little more 
Im now able to run T1 where before i was unable to even boot with T1 timing
with the 1402 bios. so yes things are looking better.


Integrated Memory Controller. And the CPU NB VID is basically the voltage for that part of the chip.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Yeah but 16 minutes is kind of pushing it. I will accept 1hr+ because I know these Phenom II's could be stable all day using games etc and then have them crash at 6 hours. I still consider that stable.

But if you cannot use your proc on games etc then it is not at all stable. I doubt that 16 min of P95 would be stable playing crysis for example.

I said you must be *confident* that it is stable. It is either this, or I actually set up a limit. I don't want to mislead people but its discouraging if I say 8 hours of prime required and then have people crash at like 7 hours and 30 mins.


He,s the test again at just over 1 hour and still is going,i,ve also dropped the volts down to 1.5.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bullant*


He,s the test again at just over 1 hour and still is going,i,ve also dropped the volts down to 1.5.


Alright great. Updated with your results.


----------



## ChrisB17

I sure hope I get the magic 4 ghz with my sig rig. DANNG.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
I sure hope I get the magic 4 ghz with my sig rig. DANNG.

It's entirely possible. Even more so when the new BIOSes are released.


----------



## Richie123

This is the best i could get from this cpu on water, still cant tip it over the 4.0 even with 1.48 and 1.5 volts, have tried HT and NB at 2000/2400/2800 in different variations.

Still i could only get 3.9 stable at 1800 mhz nb and ht... only had 2 days though. so hopefully ill have a better result for after a week with all voltage settings posted...










Here is the 4 gig clock i achieved, but the benck marks on everest were slower than the above setting.










prime stable for over and hour/ blue screens after 25mins of crysis.


----------



## Chrono Detector

Does anybody know what I'm doing wrong here? When I set my 955 to a 20x multiplier and over (4Ghz) it refuses to boot into Windows at all. I've tried all different kinds of voltages but no avail. And I'm using a Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P here. I've seen several people who has the same board as me and they are able to boot into Windows with 4Ghz.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


Does anybody know what I'm doing wrong here? When I set my 955 to a 20x multiplier and over (4Ghz) it refuses to boot into Windows at all. I've tried all different kinds of voltages but no avail. And I'm using a Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P here. I've seen several people who has the same board as me and they are able to boot into Windows with 4Ghz.


Try putting the CPU NB VID to +.300


----------



## Timlander

Ill have some results here soon, dont wanna post till i get it a bit higher. Any suggestions on the max NB v to raise to? Would .3 be fine on my board or would it get too hot with the stock cooler?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
Ill have some results here soon, dont wanna post till i get it a bit higher. Any suggestions on the max NB v to raise to? Would .3 be fine on my board or would it get too hot with the stock cooler?

For the NB or CPU NB VID?


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
For the NB or CPU NB VID?

Honestly...idk lol. I haven't gotten into extreme overclocking before so never really messed with any NB, just the multi.But my ram was having problems overclocking at all when i set it in bios and used the ram multiplier. So I just upped the FSB to overclock both the ram and cpu. I heard overclocking the cpu by multiplier will get me farther...but it also seems like the only way to get my ram overclocked and stable...since you have this mobo...you have any suggestions? I upped the ram V to 2, and had it at stock timings of 7-7-7-24 but would not post at 1600 or 1333. So i made the timings 9-9-9-28 and it would work at 1600, boot up and everything, but failed memtest and would blue screen after starting a game. So now i overclocked the fsb, and the ram is at 1200(same timings) along with cpu at 3.6 and they are very stable. Any suggestions on what to do?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=563782

2 hours of prime 95:


----------



## j-dot

I can't seem to get 3.9 or 4.0 stable with 1.5 volts...i get the BSOD running prime95 after an hour or so with temps just below 50C...I am hesitating running over 1.5...I'm running my G.SKILL's @ 2.1 volts, unganged, 5-5-5-15, 1066...What should I try next?


----------



## ChrisB17

I think the max these chips can handle is 1.55. That is if your cooler can handle it.


----------



## j-dot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
I think the max these chips can handle is 1.55. That is if your cooler can handle it.

yeah, 1.55 is quite a bit though...

I'm quite happy with my Noctua NH-U12P HSF, I have 2 120mm fans on it for push/pull...I like it a lot better than my Xigmatek 1283 that I was using...


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
Honestly...idk lol. I haven't gotten into extreme overclocking before so never really messed with any NB, just the multi.But my ram was having problems overclocking at all when i set it in bios and used the ram multiplier. So I just upped the FSB to overclock both the ram and cpu. I heard overclocking the cpu by multiplier will get me farther...but it also seems like the only way to get my ram overclocked and stable...since you have this mobo...you have any suggestions? I upped the ram V to 2, and had it at stock timings of 7-7-7-24 but would not post at 1600 or 1333. So i made the timings 9-9-9-28 and it would work at 1600, boot up and everything, but failed memtest and would blue screen after starting a game. So now i overclocked the fsb, and the ram is at 1200(same timings) along with cpu at 3.6 and they are very stable. Any suggestions on what to do?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=563782

2 hours of prime 95:


I will update the list with your entry.

Okay so heres the thing. Phenom II's mostly only like 2 DIMMs when overclocking. 4 DIMM's can stress the IMC more and reduce your potential overclock. This board's current bios does not like the 8.00x ram multi at all. So try to avoid that until a new bios is released. Like I said previously, giving the CPU NB VID some more voltage can help with stability. Especially in your case with 4 DIMM's (This whole time I am assuming it is 2GBX4). Try setting the ram multi to the notch below 8X, and then up the FSB to 240. This should give you 1600MHz on the ram. The rest is all cpu multi and cpu voltage.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j-dot* 
I can't seem to get 3.9 or 4.0 stable with 1.5 volts...i get the BSOD running prime95 after an hour or so with temps just below 50C...I am hesitating running over 1.5...I'm running my G.SKILL's @ 2.1 volts, unganged, 5-5-5-15, 1066...What should I try next?

Try upping the CPU NB VID a few notches.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
I think the max these chips can handle is 1.55. That is if your cooler can handle it.

Yep.


----------



## ChrisB17

I hope my water can handle 1.55v. I am pushing my cpu to the limit lol.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
I hope my water can handle 1.55v. I am pushing my cpu to the limit lol.

It should for sure.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
I will update the list with your entry.

Okay so heres the thing. Phenom II's mostly only like 2 DIMMs when overclocking. 4 DIMM's can stress the IMC more and reduce your potential overclock. This board's current bios does not like the 8.00x ram multi at all. So try to avoid that until a new bios is released. Like I said previously, giving the CPU NB VID some more voltage can help with stability. Especially in your case with 4 DIMM's (This whole time I am assuming it is 2GBX4). Try setting the ram multi to the notch below 8X, and then up the FSB to 240. This should give you 1600MHz on the ram. The rest is all cpu multi and cpu voltage.

Try upping the CPU NB VID a few notches.

Yep.

Alright thanks for the super advice there. Ill give it a try tomorrow, its a little late now. But yea it is 2GB x 4. And if i can get the ram at 1600 and cpu at 4GHz ill be happy.


----------



## j-dot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
For the NB or CPU NB VID?

For the NB VID, 1.45 max? Would we ever need to change NB Core? I currently have both set to 1.1 by default. Would it just be good to jump to 1.4 from 1.1 for my NB VID?


----------



## morphus1

I cant get anything over 3.6 stable







was hoping for a wonderchip but no.
ive up'd all volts to max not hitting over 55* in prime for aN hour.
but as soon as i bump my multi its bsod in prime after like 5 mins








fsb 200
nb x 8
cpu multi x 18
nb frequency set to 1.6
max volts on everything








can run 3.6 stable at stock tho


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morphus1*


I cant get anything over 3.6 stable







was hoping for a wonderchip but no.
ive up'd all volts to max not hitting over 55* in prime for aN hour.
but as soon as i bump my multi its bsod in prime after like 5 mins








fsb 200
nb x 8
cpu multi x 18
nb frequency set to 1.6
max volts on everything








can run 3.6 stable at stock tho


Try with 2 sticks of RAM.


----------



## battosaii

update bios

im running 3.7 stable prime95 10hours+ at 1.4v


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


I think the max these chips can handle is 1.55. That is if your cooler can handle it.


The Vmax from AMD is 1.5v: http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...&f9=&f10=&f11=


----------



## tweakboy

These get nice OC's. veru nice fellas


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battosaii* 
update bios

im running 3.7 stable prime95 10hours+ at 1.4v

i have 903?


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
The Vmax from AMD is 1.5v: http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...&f9=&f10=&f11=

Alot of the guys who have PHIIs run 1.55.


----------



## Timlander

Ok I think iv got the Ram overclock stable using your settings Slappa. Only thing is, cpu fails prime after about 15-20 minutes. Iv upped the Vcore to 1.52. The next and last step would be up to 1.555 which is really pushing the cpu. Although load temps while prime was running was 50C in a 30C ambient room. mem clock: 6.66, fsb 240, DDRV: 1.9, NB vid +.125. So what do you think I should do next? Is the 8GB of ram making the cpu overclock less stable? Should I up the NBvid to +.15? What is the highest I should take the NB vid? Also should i bump the cpu up 1 more notch to 1.555? As i said the ram seem spretty stable thus far, doing mem test as i type this. 85% coverage with 0 errors(1600MHz). What should I do now?


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morphus1*


I cant get anything over 3.6 stable







was hoping for a wonderchip but no.
ive up'd all volts to max not hitting over 55* in prime for aN hour.
but as soon as i bump my multi its bsod in prime after like 5 mins








fsb 200
nb x 8
cpu multi x 18
nb frequency set to 1.6
max volts on everything








can run 3.6 stable at stock tho


Lower your multi and OC the hell out of your ram 
Im on x15.5 / Fsb 245 @ stock voltage = 3.882ghz stable /108f idle / 142f load or you can PM me for more info. cant go much higher with out voltage or crashing.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j-dot*


For the NB VID, 1.45 max? Would we ever need to change NB Core? I currently have both set to 1.1 by default. Would it just be good to jump to 1.4 from 1.1 for my NB VID?


I have not experimented with the NB Voltage enough. It's hard to say. Although, from other users I have heard that it can help. Experiment with it all you want. That will be my next OCing priority.

NB VID should be at 1.45 Max yes. I believe 1.5V would be too dangerous. I suggest just using 1.4V on that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


Ok I think iv got the Ram overclock stable using your settings Slappa. Only thing is, cpu fails prime after about 15-20 minutes. Iv upped the Vcore to 1.52. The next and last step would be up to 1.555 which is really pushing the cpu. Although load temps while prime was running was 50C in a 30C ambient room. mem clock: 6.66, fsb 240, DDRV: 1.9, NB vid +.125. So what do you think I should do next? Is the 8GB of ram making the cpu overclock less stable? Should I up the NBvid to +.15? What is the highest I should take the NB vid? Also should i bump the cpu up 1 more notch to 1.555? As i said the ram seem spretty stable thus far, doing mem test as i type this. 85% coverage with 0 errors(1600MHz). What should I do now?


Try pushing the NB VID up to +.250 and try lowering cpu voltage to 1.5v. Seems like a lot on the CPU NB Vid, but you are good up to +.3 I believe.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
I have not experimented with the NB Voltage enough. It's hard to say. Although, from other users I have heard that it can help. Experiment with it all you want. That will be my next OCing priority.

NB VID should be at 1.45 Max yes. I believe 1.5V would be too dangerous. I suggest just using 1.4V on that.

Try pushing the NB VID up to +.250 and try lowering cpu voltage to 1.5v. Seems like a lot on the CPU NB Vid, but you are good up to +.3 I believe.

Alright ill try that and report back tonight after work. 111% coverage 0 errors on ram. =) Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
Alright ill try that and report back tonight after work. 111% coverage 0 errors on ram. =) Thanks again for the help.

No problem. Report back with your findings. I hope you get good results.


----------



## el gappo

so why have none of u got this on phase or dice yet? explain urselves


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
so why have none of u got this on phase or dice yet? explain urselves

Check my sig









I had this on DICE a long time ago.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
so why have none of u got this on phase or dice yet? explain urselves

\\

lack of funds and its hard to game on Phase or dice


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
so why have none of u got this on phase or dice yet? explain urselves

And you haven't thrown 2k down on the table for me to do that. =)


----------



## Timlander

Here we are. Made it to 3.8 nicely with those settings you gave me. I will be going for 4GHz with the x17 multi here in a minute. 30C ambient, 50C Load, and i love how even with the voltage increase my load temps are the same as before. Gotta love the black ice GTX 480 and the swiftech GTZ!!! memclock: 6.66, vCore 1.504, DDRV:1.9, NBvid: +.25, FSB:240, BIOS version: F3L
And this is still with all 8GB in, very cool. So I will see how far I can get with the multiplier. Later on down the road I may take 2 sticks out and see about upping just the multi to see if I can get a better overclock that way if this way with the cpu doesn't go much higher. EDIT: x16.5 or 17 multi wasn't stable...I think im going to take out 2 sticks of ram. Will that help very much?

1 Hour Prime









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=564700


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
Here we are. Made it to 3.8 nicely with those settings you gave me. I will be going for 4GHz with the x17 multi here in a minute. 30C ambient, 50C Load, and i love how even with the voltage increase my load temps are the same as before. Gotta love the black ice GTX 480 and the swiftech GTZ!!! memclock: 6.66, vCore 1.504, DDRV:1.9, NBvid: +.25, FSB:240, BIOS version: F3L
And this is still with all 8GB in, very cool. So I will see how far I can get with the multiplier. Later on down the road I may take 2 sticks out and see about upping just the multi to see if I can get a better overclock that way if this way with the cpu doesn't go much higher. EDIT: x16.5 or 17 multi wasn't stable...I think im going to take out 2 sticks of ram. Will that help very much?

1 Hour Prime

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=564700

Very nice job! Hats off to you. I'm jealous, I don't think my chip is as good!

Great with all 8GB. I'm not sure at all if taking out two sticks will help or not.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Very nice job! Hats off to you. I'm jealous, I don't think my chip is as good!

Great with all 8GB. I'm not sure at all if taking out two sticks will help or not.

Yea im happy I got it stable with 8GB. So many people have said it wouldn't run 8Gb at 1600. And for a while it seemed that way. I do admit it was pretty difficult to do-so. I really hope a newer bios lets me mess with the 8.0 ram multi. I may just leave it here. Or if I feel like it tomorrow I may take 2 sticks out and see where the multiplier will get me. If I do that ill just leave the NBvid the same, put FSB @ 200, and start upping the multi just to see how far i can get. But If I can hit say 4.0 or 4.2 stable with 4GB [email protected], you think I should stay with that or switch back to 3.8 with 8GB [email protected]?


----------



## AMD_Freak

WoW ..very nice Timlander and stable too.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
Yea im happy I got it stable with 8GB. So many people have said it wouldn't run 8Gb at 1600. And for a while it seemed that way. I do admit it was pretty difficult to do-so. I really hope a newer bios lets me mess with the 8.0 ram multi. I may just leave it here. Or if I feel like it tomorrow I may take 2 sticks out and see where the multiplier will get me. If I do that ill just leave the NBvid the same, put FSB @ 200, and start upping the multi just to see how far i can get. But If I can hit say 4.0 or 4.2 stable with 4GB [email protected], you think I should stay with that or switch back to 3.8 with 8GB [email protected]?

I think 4.2GHz would be worth it with 4GB, but 4GHz with 4GB, nah.


----------



## hitman1985

withdrawn


----------



## Bullant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


here are the quick stop results, since i just completed the setup of my watercooling on G-Shock, idle temps on oc - 38 - 41 C Load temps on oc - 48 - 52 C (ambient being about 25 - 27 C)

CPUID

Screens:
(click for bigger image's)





hope that this qualifies me to join the 955 OC club as well







now that i oc'd 9850 and 955 im fulfilled. just need to tweak this one a bit higher, want to break the 4 ghz stable this weekend, dont have enough time during the week










Hi Hitman

I mite be wrong,but is that prime stress you did for only 2 minutes?


----------



## hitman1985

didnt know i have to leave the machine on all night ... i ll do the overnighter when im done finalizing stuff.. 3.8 ran stable and it was said that u have to show something, saw someone else post a 2 min shot so i did the same. next time specify a time. i ll withdraw my oc till further notice


----------



## el gappo

wish i had one of these so i could show you how its done







think ill just have to stick with kuma till the prices drop a little


----------



## Bullant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


didnt know i have to leave the machine on all night ... i ll do the overnighter when im done finalizing stuff.. 3.8 ran stable and it was said that u have to show something, saw someone else post a 2 min shot so i did the same. next time specify a time. i ll withdraw my oc till further notice


Hey Hit man

Yeah slappa has set a time of 1 hour pluss


----------



## RawZ

Hi all









Just got my 955!

Quick thing, are my idle temps ok? Idle temp is around 45.C with stock defaults. Room is kinda warm and using a Cosmos 1000 which doesn't have the best airflow as i'm sure most of you know.

Asking because i can't be arsed dismantling and rebuilding to reseat the Coolermaster V8 again lol


----------



## battosaii

hmm thats not too good try re seating the cooler or maybe just nor enough airflow.

my idle is 35c now oc to 3.7 with a crappy zalman cooler in miami...

god i love my antec 1200


----------



## The Duke

Added to the AMD CPUs Current Tech Sticky








http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/22...ml#post2612709


----------



## Eek

Aight guys.. finally got my rig all setup'd. Hopefully i can get some pretty badass o/c.. i'll try a sucide run @ 1.65v~ in a little. Just got Os installed.. I'll be back with updates later.

@ Slappa.. another guy with similar rig









Phenom II 955BE
Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P
Muskin ddr3 1600 9/9/9//27 @ 1.5-1.7v

Cooled by Apogee GTZ with pa120.3 rad and 3x panaflo ultras.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Hi all









Just got my 955!

Quick thing, are my idle temps ok? Idle temp is around 45.C with stock defaults. Room is kinda warm and using a Cosmos 1000 which doesn't have the best airflow as i'm sure most of you know.

Asking because i can't be arsed dismantling and rebuilding to reseat the Coolermaster V8 again lol

That is a little high. Caseless at stock in a cold basement I idle at 26 Celsius.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Added to the AMD CPUs Current Tech Sticky








http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/22...ml#post2612709

Thanks Duke!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eek* 
Aight guys.. finally got my rig all setup'd. Hopefully i can get some pretty badass o/c.. i'll try a sucide run @ 1.65v~ in a little. Just got Os installed.. I'll be back with updates later.

@ Slappa.. another guy with similar rig









Phenom II 955BE
Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P
Muskin ddr3 1600 9/9/9//27 @ 1.5-1.7v

Cooled by Apogee GTZ with pa120.3 rad and 3x panaflo ultras.









Really interested in seeing your results! I've been struggling with my setup, but I believe it is my chip. May try to find my max and then swap it out and gun up the ES chip again.


----------



## skugpezz

will be joining this thread in a few days. I ordered my phenom 2 955 an gigabyte motherboard


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


will be joining this thread in a few days. I ordered my phenom 2 955 an gigabyte motherboard










You will love it.

But I still haven't gotten a chance to take out the ram and try the new overclock. Been busy this week. Ill try and do it either later today or on Friday.


----------



## battosaii

i need a better cooler to get a better overclock ahhh

just cant afford one right now esp after i just got new case mobo psu ram and the 955.


----------



## Jack_Daniels

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battosaii* 
i need a better cooler to get a better overclock ahhh

just cant afford one right now esp after i just got new case mobo psu ram and the 955.

Do what ever it takes. I hear selling drugs is the fastest way to make money in america. But Im actually waiting on an RMA for my aftermarkey cooler.


----------



## morphus1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


Hi all









Just got my 955!

Quick thing, are my idle temps ok? Idle temp is around 45.C with stock defaults. Room is kinda warm and using a Cosmos 1000 which doesn't have the best airflow as i'm sure most of you know.

Asking because i can't be arsed dismantling and rebuilding to reseat the Coolermaster V8 again lol


yea same problems as mine








Gonna lap my chip tomorrow i'll let you know


----------



## Timlander

Seems like i cant get any higher with only 4GB ram in, and ram at stock 1066 along with the ram volts at stock. I tried 200X19 and it wouldn't work with 1.5V...

EDIT: Where did you find the cool n quiet in the bios slappa? I cant find it to make sure its turned off....because i see in cpu-z while my cpu is idling its at around 1.488 V, but when i start P95 it goes to 1.504. That is probably cool n quiet right? I cant find it in bios to turn it off. I see it fluctuating between the 2 right now in P95.


----------



## K10

I've been following this thread for a while and I'm wondering if it's even worth it to go AM3. It seems that the 940's clock as high as the 955's but for a significantly lower price tag. I'll be making my purchase in a few days and it shouldn't be a hard decision since I love AMD but I might make the switcheroo to Intel and get an i7.

Also, anyone know when new AM3 mobos are comin out? I don't like the current selection.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


Seems like i cant get any higher with only 4GB ram in, and ram at stock 1066 along with the ram volts at stock. I tried 200X19 and it wouldn't work with 1.5V...

EDIT: Where did you find the cool n quiet in the bios slappa? I cant find it to make sure its turned off....because i see in cpu-z while my cpu is idling its at around 1.488 V, but when i start P95 it goes to 1.504. That is probably cool n quiet right? I cant find it in bios to turn it off. I see it fluctuating between the 2 right now in P95.


That small fluctuation seems normal and I doubt it is caused by CnQ. Sucks that two sticks did not help. Ah well, at least you know that 2 sticks are not limiting your OC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


I've been following this thread for a while and I'm wondering if it's even worth it to go AM3. It seems that the 940's clock as high as the 955's but for a significantly lower price tag. I'll be making my purchase in a few days and it shouldn't be a hard decision since I love AMD but I might make the switcheroo to Intel and get an i7.

Also, anyone know when new AM3 mobos are comin out? I don't like the current selection.


Well, there are still very few results for these chips, and they overclock and respond much differently than the 940s. These chips reach higher speeds on stock volts than any 940. Also, AM3 is good for upgradeability.

AM3 is still young, let the bioses, OCing knowledge and mobos mature a bit more.


----------



## RawZ

Ok, changed some airflow in the case and re-seated the cooler. Idle 35.C now from 45.C originally.. best i can do at stock settings. Cosmos is just simply too crap for airflow, but it's gotta do.


----------



## battosaii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Ok, changed some airflow in the case and re-seated the cooler. Idle 35.C now from 45.C originally.. best i can do at stock settings. Cosmos is just simply too crap for airflow, but it's gotta do.

well -10c is a big difference so id say what you did helped alot. maybe later on you can get a better case and get better temps.


----------



## RawZ

Just a general question - always wondered, whats the best way to OC - using the Multi or changing the FSB?


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


Just a general question - always wondered, whats the best way to OC - using the Multi or changing the FSB?


IMO the multiplier.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


That small fluctuation seems normal and I doubt it is caused by CnQ. Sucks that two sticks did not help. Ah well, at least you know that 2 sticks are not limiting your OC.


Yea...im gonna try like 2 or 3 more things right now. But if nothing else helps im going back to 4 sticks @ 1600MHz and 3.8GHz cpu. Iv bumped the NB V up 2 ticks, gonna see if that helps, along with a few other things.


----------



## Eek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Really interested in seeing your results! I've been struggling with my setup, but I believe it is my chip. May try to find my max and then swap it out and gun up the ES chip again.










Argh.. imma have to delay posting my o.c. Got the os and all benching stuff install... went and flash bios using @bios. it failed and BSoD.. corrupted bios -_- just rma'd it.. ordered another from newegg today with rush processing and overnight shipping... hopefully it'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisB17

I got my WC and rig all setup. I am just installing windows now then onto ocing. I am hoping for 4 ghz. Wish me luck.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eek* 
Argh.. imma have to delay posting my o.c. Got the os and all benching stuff install... went and flash bios using @bios. it failed and BSoD.. corrupted bios -_- just rma'd it.. ordered another from newegg today with rush processing and overnight shipping... hopefully it'll be here tomorrow.

The Gigabyte board has a dual bios though, so it is self restoring.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
I got my WC and rig all setup. I am just installing windows now then onto ocing. I am hoping for 4 ghz. Wish me luck.

Looking forward to it!

BTW A great guide is here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=240


----------



## Eek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
The Gigabyte board has a dual bios though, so it is self restoring

I've call gigabyte and both of us can't get the other bios to kick in. No matter what we do.. No response :[


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eek*


I've call gigabyte and both of us can't get the other bios to kick in. No matter what we do.. No response :[


Oh thats disappointing. Ah well, hope you have better luck with the next one.

PS: Updated charts, my result is now up.


----------



## RawZ

Seems to be my max OC i can get

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=566002

Not stressed tested though.

I know 3.7Ghz is stable with OCCT.


----------



## ChrisB17

I am having no luck getting any good OC. I dont really care for the gigabyte bios. I like the asus bios better.


----------



## Tchernobog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eek*


I've call gigabyte and both of us can't get the other bios to kick in. No matter what we do.. No response :[


make sure as well you have the correct bios. Admittedly when i first made the mistake, the bios update program outright said it was the wrong size and didn't allow me to update, but that might not always be the case.

But anyway. Make sure you have the 790FXT-UD5P bios, not the 790FX-UD5P. Two entirely different boards.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


I am having no luck getting any good OC. I dont really care for the gigabyte bios. I like the asus bios better.


This guide helped me: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=240

I got to 3.84Ghz 1.472V with 1600MHz ram at 7-7-7-18-2T and CPU NB @ 2640MHz on air never going over 46C at full load


----------



## ChrisB17

I cant even get my ram to run at 1600 without a BSOD. This is frustrating as hell.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
I cant even get my ram to run at 1600 without a BSOD. This is frustrating as hell.

Don't use the 8X ram multi. That is the biggest issue with the current bios, it does not work well. Also, you may have to manually set timings.


----------



## ChrisB17

Ok I tried all that and it comes up "Currupt windows due to hardware change" I switch that back to auto and it goes away. WTH.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
Ok I tried all that and it comes up "Currupt windows due to hardware change" I switch that back to auto and it goes away. WTH.

You on the F3L bios?


----------



## ChrisB17

Yup. I am going to bed. These issues gave me a headache.


----------



## morphus1

So today i lapped my cpu and modded my case to take two more 120mm fans and for better cable management......
And what do ya know it worked







idle temps down to 30-35* in a room temp of 25*








Prime for an hour at 3.7ghz and didnt hit 45*







(didnt dump either)


----------



## morphus1

just more pics
(first time a mod worked for me)
the pic of my cpu isnt the finished product, i only went upto 1000 korn but still the numbers tell the tale


----------



## Timlander

Cool, I hope it gives you good temps.

Also, Slappa, does the NB clock help you out that much? Do I need to change the multi on it to help my overclock. I see your NB clock is much higher than mine is.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
Cool, I hope it gives you good temps.

Also, Slappa, does the NB clock help you out that much? Do I need to change the multi on it to help my overclock. I see your NB clock is much higher than mine is.

Yes NB Speeds net you performance gains. However, it is only worthwhile up to 2600MHz. After that, it could hold back your OC's on the core.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Yes NB Speeds net you performance gains. However, it is only worthwhile up to 2600MHz. After that, it could hold back your OC's on the core.

Ok, so just up the NB multi till it reaches 2500 or 2600. Do I need up up the NB V at all? Iv got it at +.12 now.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


Ok, so just up the NB multi till it reaches 2500 or 2600. Do I need up up the NB V at all? Iv got it at +.12 now.


I found that CPU NB VID was what had the effect on making the NB stable. NB Voltages are at stock for me.


----------



## RawZ

Been doing some testing the past 2 days on my new chip. Been using OCCT to stress & Super Pi 1.5 to note performance gains.

I've found that on my setup (mobo is limited in OC BIOS) 3.5Ghz is the most stable OC i can achieve before i need to up my Vcore. 3.8Ghz is my max stable OC i can get to. I can however boot in at 3.9Ghz and test the performance but it's not stable in OCCT. 4.0Ghz is a no go.

3.5Ghz W/ (default) 1.35v got 20.717s in Super Pi
3.6Ghz W/ 1.4v got 20.046s in Super Pi
3.7Ghz W/ 1.45v got 19.703s in Super Pi
3.8Ghz W/ 1.5v got 19.156s in Super Pi
3.9Ghz W/ 1.5v got 18.673s in Super Pi (NOT STABLE IN OCCT)

I could probably get higher OC's but my temps are too high due to poor airflow in the Cosmos 1000. I'm sure with more airflow and better fans/heatsink i'd be fine with 3.9Ghz.


----------



## HondaGuy

Here is my Super:


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawZ* 
Been doing some testing the past 2 days on my new chip. Been using OCCT to stress & Super Pi 1.5 to note performance gains.

I've found that on my setup (mobo is limited in OC BIOS) 3.5Ghz is the most stable OC i can achieve before i need to up my Vcore. 3.8Ghz is my max stable OC i can get to. I can however boot in at 3.9Ghz and test the performance but it's not stable in OCCT. 4.0Ghz is a no go.

3.5Ghz W/ (default) 1.35v got 20.717s in Super Pi
3.6Ghz W/ 1.4v got 20.046s in Super Pi
3.7Ghz W/ 1.45v got 19.703s in Super Pi
3.8Ghz W/ 1.5v got 19.156s in Super Pi
3.9Ghz W/ 1.5v got 18.673s in Super Pi (NOT STABLE IN OCCT)

I could probably get higher OC's but my temps are too high due to poor airflow in the Cosmos 1000. I'm sure with more airflow and better fans/heatsink i'd be fine with 3.9Ghz.

What settings did you mess around with? Only multiplier and voltage?

I suggest fooling around with the CPU NB VID setting.


----------



## RawZ

Yea just the multi & voltage. I can change the CPU frequency all the way to 250 which is surprising as the 720 BE wouldn't let me go anymore than 201 lol. The only other option i have is the changing the voltage on the NB and thats it. I don't have much OC BIOS on my board.

Heres where i'm at now stable - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=567095

I can do 3.8 stable but temps are too high. I'll invest in better cooling at a later date.


----------



## Eek

Got my board in.. gotta love overnight shipping







basically a drop in since exact rev.. no need to reinstall os... just did 3x loop of memtest with my ram running at it's rated speed and timing 1600mhz @ 9/9/9/27/36/1T @1.6v. Zero errors.. Somehow i manage this with a 8x divider?

Also took a s/s of my 955BE on 100% load.. temp seems high imo. It bounces back and forth between 40/41. S/s taken 10minutes into prime95 blend test while it's still under load. I might have to reseat it later. What are you guy's temp?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eek*


Got my board in.. gotta love overnight shipping







basically a drop in since exact rev.. no need to reinstall os... just did 3x loop of memtest with my ram running at it's rated speed and timing 1600mhz @ 9/9/9/27/36/1T @1.6v. Zero errors.. Somehow i manage this with a 8x divider?

Also took a s/s of my 955BE on 100% load.. temp seems high imo. It bounces back and forth between 40/41. S/s taken 10minutes into prime95 blend test while it's still under load. I might have to reseat it later. What are you guy's temp?


Nice! It's not that the 8X divider doesn't work, it's just that it can cause instability at higher clocks I believe.

My max temp stock on 100% load is around 37-38. However, I am running caseless and an in a cold basement.


----------



## morphus1

Yea these chip are high tempers, I've read and have experianced it my self.
i ended up modding my case and lapping my chip im down 30* at idle

EDIT: my temps were 55* idle when i first put it in
I'm down to 25 idle 42 load







OC'd to 3.8 stable
fsb 200
multi 18.5
vcore 1.45


----------



## -Muggz-

hi everyone I came to join the party, right now at stock, im at 1.325v (manually) and sitting about 35*C with my V8, this is encouraging since my 9950 stock (2.6) sat usually around the same.

Mind you this is fresh AS5 so i imagine I will see the usual 2-5*C drop when it settles in.

I will dig in this weekend and post screenie's when I finally land on my 24/7 stable OC.

btw Im on 0902 (M3A79-T Deluxe) anyone with this board and a different BIOS? (better or is this where I want to be?


----------



## fudgedelic

This is my max stable OC. No matter what i seem to try it just won't stabalize over 3.8. I've done some benches and other work at 3.9 but wouldn't consider it 100% stable. I did get it to boot at 4.1 as well just for fun.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559615

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559474


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fudgedelic*


This is my max stable OC. No matter what i seem to try it just won't stabalize over 3.8. I've done some benches and other work at 3.9 but wouldn't consider it 100% stable. I did get it to boot at 4.1 as well just for fun.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559615

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559474


I dunno If I'd call that stable to be honest. It was only like a 20 min run. 1 Hour should be the minimum.


----------



## fudgedelic

Here's P95 after an hour.


----------



## skugpezz

all my parts came except motherboard


----------



## Eek

Alright.. just done playing around with it.. 3.63ghz seems like the maximum clocks i can get while "stable". Error pass 2hr mark.. but it qualifies? :lol:

I havn't mess with any other settings yet.. just curious what this proc can hit on stock volts.. Now on to pumpin voltages!


----------



## Slappa

Updated


----------



## TheCh3F

Not stable. Just trying to get a feel for my new cpu and mobo.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=568491

I will post some stable shots when I get off my lazy ass and drive to whe3ls to get my AM2 bracket for my FuzionV2.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Not stable. Just trying to get a feel for my new cpu and mobo.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=568491

I will post some stable shots when I get off my lazy ass and drive to whe3ls to get my AM2 bracket for my FuzionV2.


Alright. I'll update when you get some stable results


----------



## TheCh3F

1 hr stable and still going 16x244 @ 1.44v(droop) Edit: NB 1.1v, CPU-NB +0.325v, CPU 1.45v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=568570



Pics of my current bench setup using my AC unit for chilled air ~4c. CPU & GPU(HDD) temp is way off but just playing with it for now. Nice cheap digital thermometer to play with. Edit: 3.5"


----------



## criminal

Hey everyone! My stuff is on the way and should be here the middle of the week. I am impatient, so I went ahead and filled in my system specs.









Can't wait... been 3 years away from AMD, I am so glad to be back.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *criminal* 
Hey everyone! My stuff is on the way and should be here the middle of the week. I am impatient, so I went ahead and filled in my system specs.









Can't wait... been 3 years away from AMD, I am so glad to be back.











Can't wait till you start OCing the thing!

PS: List is updated


----------



## criminal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 









Can't wait till you start OCing the thing!

PS: List is updated


Yeah, me either. I am hoping this Prolimatech Megaleham will do well.


----------



## Eek

Okay, new updated results.. Damn, you were right about the 8x divider.. no matter what i do... it just won't boot pass 3.6ghz with the 8x.. had to drop the divider. Excuse the loose ram timings.. i'll work on that later. But at least i got 3.83ghz under control xD


----------



## AMD_Freak

Spent the weekend doing a little OCing 4.1ghz since it was cooler and raining
was finally able to get everything stable testing OCCT 90 min and gaming played CS:S for over 5 hrs no problems at all. temps 61c was over what I like to run but stable none the less on air @ CPU 1.5v / NB/CPUv 1.4v , 1.28v NB
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=568970


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak* 
Spent the weekend doing a little OCing 4.1ghz since it was cooler and raining
was finally able to get everything stable testing OCCT 90 min and gaming played CS:S for over 5 hrs no problems at all. temps 61c was over what I like to run but stable none the less on air @ CPU 1.5v / NB/CPUv 1.4v , 1.28v NB
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=568970

What is the northbridge speed for this OC? Can be found on the memory tab of CPUz

PS, NICE OC!


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
What is the northbridge speed for this OC? Can be found on the memory tab of CPUz

PS, NICE OC!









NB 2800+ / Bios 1303


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak* 
NB 2800+ / Bios 1303

Alright well since it was an HT Ref Clock of 206, I'm assuming the NB is 206*14=2884


----------



## Tchernobog

might not be all that impressive but hey! it's stable









cpu voltage is 1.35, cpu clock is 3500 with 200x17.5, CPU-NB voltage is 1.1 and clock is 2000, HT clock is 2000 as well.

Motherboard is an AM2/AM3 Gigabyte MA-790FX-UD5P (not to be confused with the FXT), bios F4A. Cooler is Air/Arctic cooling freezer 64 pro 92mm.
OS is windows XP 32 bit, platform.. I'd guess AM2+? And yes, it's stable.









edit: the temperatures might seem wonky because i'm in bloody Florida, where it's roasting, as usual. 54C was before i turned on my AC and it was getting quite toasty in here


----------



## AMD_Freak

looking good Tchernobog ,I understand the Fla weather part We had a cold spell come threw here (No. Fla) got down to 80s this weekend, You can try FSB a little might get a little more out of that Divider, Stable is where its at


----------



## Tchernobog

I've seen 210 ish or so as a common fsb speed (if that is indeed what you mean by fsb... just making sure) i'll probably start tweaking in that direction


----------



## AMD_Freak

Yup actually I think the correct term for AMD is HT link







Ive had mine up to 253 at x15 I think it was, I also Noticed that I had AOD and Fusion Gaming software on my drive and didn't play well together removed them everything seemed smoother for me anyway. With Just fusion it took forever and a day to load Windows 18-22 green loading bars in Vista.
took them both off 3-4 loading bars.


----------



## TheCh3F

You can amend my OC. Froze up @ 1.5 hours. Not considered stable imo.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
You can amend my OC. Froze up @ 1.5 hours. Not considered stable imo.

Updated.

I just took you off the list. I don't want to confuse people by leaving you on the list and risk them missing the "stable" section and having it say no.

It is a different story for the people who have submitted OC's but haven't confirmed if they are stable or not.


----------



## TheCh3F

18x200 @ 1.44v - CPUNB 1.3v - 3616 MHz - Still on chilled air

120 passes of IBT

NB 2611 MHz
HT 2009 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=569230


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
18x200 @ 1.44v - CPUNB 1.3v - 3616 MHz - Still on chilled air

120 passes of IBT

NB 2611 MHz
HT 2009 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=569230



Updated


----------



## mmowchenko

1 hour of OCCT, 3.8ghz @ 19 x 200, CPU 1.5V, CPU-NB 1.3V, NB 1.1V

Temps rocketed from 39c idle to 56c during load. Does that seem a tad high? I'm going to see if I can't lower the voltage while raising the CPU-NB another tick.


----------



## Slappa

Updated


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak* 
looking good Tchernobog ,I understand the Fla weather part We had a cold spell come threw here (No. Fla) got down to 80s this weekend, You can try FSB a little might get a little more out of that Divider, Stable is where its at









Hey you live very close to me. You heard of Pensacola?

BTW, Tomorrow I will be working on my overclock some more, hoping to bust 4.0 so we will see.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
Hey you live very close to me. You heard of Pensacola?

BTW, Tomorrow I will be working on my overclock some more, hoping to bust 4.0 so we will see.

4GHz stable is a hard one on this board. I'd wait till the new BIOSes.

However, I shouldn't discourage, go nuts.


----------



## AMD_Freak

yea Timlander I know where Pcola is. used to race Serpent RC cars in Pcola a few yrs back. I think you can hit 4.0ghz it took about a week of messing around for me to get over 4.0 stable heat was killing me, I dont recomend running the temps I did 24/7 Im back down to 3.8ghz for 24/7 for heat and I couldnt see where a few FPS was worth it. but it was fun trying to figure out what worked, go all out you never know until you try it.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


4GHz stable is a hard one on this board. I'd wait till the new BIOSes.

However, I shouldn't discourage, go nuts.


Your right slappa....UGH this sucks!!! Do you know if they are coming with a new bios to help this out? Along with the 8 ram multi?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*


yea Timlander I know where Pcola is. used to race Serpent RC cars in Pcola a few yrs back. I think you can hit 4.0ghz it took about a week of messing around for me to get over 4.0 stable heat was killing me, I dont recomend running the temps I did 24/7 Im back down to 3.8ghz for 24/7 for heat and I couldnt see where a few FPS was worth it. but it was fun trying to figure out what worked, go all out you never know until you try it.










Yea I may be able to hit 4 if i kept messing with it....but geez I think im gonna stick with what I have for now and wait for new bios hopefully. But yea did you do those races by the mall?


----------



## McDown

Small update on my OC and more detailed info:

CACYC AC 0911BPMW
3.8 GHz @ 1.44V
NB 2000 stock voltage
HT 2000 stock voltage
CPU-NB +0.2V

Attachment 109080Attachment 109081Attachment 109082Attachment 109087


----------



## RawZ

Hi guys,

Bit of a request if anyone has them.

I'm looking for anyone who has a Coolermaster V8 and has got rid or thinking of getting rid of the stock fan as I'm after a load of them for a case mod in mind. Would be great if you can help me out!

Post here: http://www.overclock.net/wanted/5097...ns-wanted.html


----------



## Darksylum

man im still stuck at 3.6ghz, I have given up on this chip, its been like 3 weeks now and regardless of what i do i can only get 3.6ghz prime95 stable regardless of what i do and its only about 80% stable. my temps are good even at 4ghz but stability is out the window.

Oh well. you win some and loose some. It is still a good cpu even tho Intel walks all over it.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
man im still stuck at 3.6ghz, I have given up on this chip, its been like 3 weeks now and regardless of what i do i can only get 3.6ghz prime95 stable regardless of what i do and its only about 80% stable. my temps are good even at 4ghz but stability is out the window.

Oh well. you win some and loose some. It is still a good cpu even tho Intel walks all over it.

Try bios 1303


----------



## Darksylum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Try bios 1303


mine is the AM3 board, notice the "T" at the end, the newest bios revision is 1005, I am using 1003 because it is stated to have improved overclocking. I am managing 3.8ghz now using the following: 200x19 CPUV 1.5125, NBV 1.20, CPU-NB V 1.35

I am holding stable in prime as we speak, about 10 minutes in so far. I have broke my max temp thresholh tho, I didnt want to go over 55c, I am at 57c holding firm, idle is 40c but shoots up to about 43c even if you move the mouse. not much of an increase over 3.6ghz, temps was 38c idle, 54c load give or take.

Am I still in the safe zone?

update: 15 minutes and system restarted. Its as if this thing doesnt care about temps. it just wants more juice! the more voltage i feed it the more stable it becomes regardless of temp increase. that in theory makes since but with temps getting this high I question that.

hmmm

4ghz is out the picture, its wanting over 1.6V to reach that and it jumps well over 60c in temp. not safe.

Watercooling in about a month. its the soonest I can dig the funds up to order it.

Let me know if it looks ok to me at these temps. again it is stable at 3.8ghz but its now up to 58c


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
mine is the AM3 board, notice the "T" at the end, the newest bios revision is 1005, I am using 1003 because it is stated to have improved overclocking. I am managing 3.8ghz now using the following: 200x19 CPUV 1.5125, NBV 1.20, CPU-NB V 1.35

I am holding stable in prime as we speak, about 10 minutes in so far. I have broke my max temp thresholh tho, I didnt want to go over 55c, I am at 57c holding firm, idle is 40c but shoots up to about 43c even if you move the mouse. not much of an increase over 3.6ghz, temps was 38c idle, 54c load give or take.

Am I still in the safe zone?

update: 15 minutes and system restarted. Its as if this thing doesnt care about temps. it just wants more juice! the more voltage i feed it the more stable it becomes regardless of temp increase. that in theory makes since but with temps getting this high I question that.

hmmm

4ghz is out the picture, its wanting over 1.6V to reach that and it jumps well over 60c in temp. not safe.

Watercooling in about a month. its the soonest I can dig the funds up to order it.

Let me know if it looks ok to me at these temps. again it is stable at 3.8ghz but its now up to 58c

I believe the bioses on the AM3 boards need to mature first.

57C is still safe, don't go over 62.

Watercooling should help.

Try my settings as per the chart on the front page.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Sorry no Multi Quote on these boards

yea Timlander at the Mall generally 2 weeks a month then we PARA would head to Atlanta and race. If i had some of that money spent back (prolly) down payment on a house I could hire someone to OC for me at my house or a room full of PCs and 36" screens









Very nice McDown I also noticed we had the same batch number CACYC AC 0911BPMW from the few I have seen they seem to Oc well

Darksylum see your PM, your cooking that CPU no need for your voltage at 3.6ghz

[email protected] Slappa He tells me that 10 times a week I have the "T" board well maybe not 10 times but I had to laugh (been there done that) many times
me and Dark agreed to work together a few weeks ago, Im thinking its something to do with the DDR3 he was telling me the CPU can only handle the Middle Strap 1333mhz which really thows me off but was wondering if lower CPU multi and crank the snot out of the RAM? for those that are running DDR3 has anyone done any RAM Ocing to see?


----------



## ChrisB17

Here is a pic of my 955. Can anyone tell if its a good batch? I am waiting for the RMA for that POS gigabyte board. Asus board here I come.


----------



## AMD_Freak

to Asus, which model? No Idea whats a good batch or bad batch on the CPUs just the 4-5 Ive seen w/ 0911 seem to do well, I was hoping more people would post the batch numbers so we could get some sort of idea.... Doh I guess i should learn to read system specs


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*


Sorry no Multi Quote on these boards

yea Timlander at the Mall generally 2 weeks a month then we PARA would head to Atlanta and race. If i had some of that money spent back (prolly) down payment on a house I could hire someone to OC for me at my house or a room full of PCs and 36" screens









Very nice McDown I also noticed we had the same batch number CACYC AC 0911BPMW from the few I have seen they seem to Oc well

Darksylum see your PM, your cooking that CPU no need for your voltage at 3.6ghz

[email protected] Slappa He tells me that 10 times a week I have the "T" board well maybe not 10 times but I had to laugh (been there done that) many times
me and Dark agreed to work together a few weeks ago, Im thinking its something to do with the DDR3 he was telling me the CPU can only handle the Middle Strap 1333mhz which really thows me off but was wondering if lower CPU multi and crank the snot out of the RAM? for those that are running DDR3 has anyone done any RAM Ocing to see?


Few things

First off, there is multi quote, it is the little quotation mark and plus sign picture next to the quote button.

DDR3 overclocking has had problems because the AM3 boards are early, and bioses need to mature. The 8X strap on this gigabyte board is garbage. It will not work correctly when the ram/cpu is OCed. I believe that once these issues get fixed, it will help immensely. It is also hard to crank DDR3 very far past 1600-1700MHz on these boards.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Here is a pic of my 955. Can anyone tell if its a good batch? I am waiting for the RMA for that POS gigabyte board. Asus board here I come.











Don't think we've seen that batch yet. However, keep your eyes on this thread in case anyone comes back with a similar batch.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*









to Asus, which model? No Idea whats a good batch or bad batch on the CPUs just the 4-5 Ive seen w/ 0911 seem to do well, I was hoping more people would post the batch numbers so we could get some sort of idea.... Doh I guess i should learn to read system specs


The M4A79-T







.

Seriously anything is better then that gigapoop board.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


The M4A79-T







.

Seriously anything is better then that gigapoop board.


Meaning, my gigabyte board is crap too? Ahaha. This board has not served me the best yet, thats why I believe the bioses just need to mature.

However, the ASUS boards look like they are kicking ass with these procs.


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*


Very nice McDown I also noticed we had the same batch number CACYC AC 0911BPMW from the few I have seen they seem to Oc well


Yeah I'm pretty happy with my chip. My old 940 couldn't even last 5 min of OCCT at 3.8 @1.55V


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Meaning, my gigabyte board is crap too? Ahaha. This board has not served me the best yet, thats why I believe the bioses just need to mature.

However, the ASUS boards look like they are kicking ass with these procs.











U must be pro lol. I just dont card for gigabytes bios. I am a fan of asus bios myself and never had issues with them. So why I went with gigabyte this time around? Is beyond me.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


U must be pro lol. I just dont card for gigabytes bios. I am a fan of asus bios myself and never had issues with them. So why I went with gigabyte this time around? Is beyond me.










Hahaha, well I'd say I'm getting there myself









I have been OCing my 955 nonstop every night for the past 3 weeks. Mostly on this gigabyte board. I can comfortably say that I believe this board is holding my chip back slightly.

I know this thing can do higher than 3.84GHz, I mean, I can go into windows and ramp this thing up to 4GHz on stock volts with AOD. Obviously not stable, but that just shows the potential of the chip. Now needing 1.472Vcore to keep this stable at 3.84GHz? Thats kind of lame. Nor does my chip scale with voltages past that. I can't even find a stable clock on any voltage that is 1.488Vcore+.

I may try an ASUS board in the future, but not until I try some new bioses. If they are good, I'll stick, if they aren't, then well, I'll pass and try an ASUS.


----------



## ChrisB17

My bro has a gigabyte board. Solid as hell. I dont know why my luck is so crappy. Anyways I heard on XS 64 bit is holding these chips back.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


I can comfortably say that I believe this board is holding my chip back slightly.


Chew* says otherwise...teehee.

I'm glad it's taking me long to pull through with the sale of my computer since I get to see see if/when the BIOS's "mature" before making an investment. Also gives time for that sexy ASUS Crosshair III to come out although I doubt it'll be in my price range when it does.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


Chew* says otherwise...teehee.



Chew*'s high overclock air results in his 955 thread were all done on the DDR2 version of this board, of which has different or possibly more mature bioses. In NONE of his tests did he get a good stable 4GHz with the MA790FXT-UD5P.

Also, he gets beta bioses from gigabyte.

On top of all that, chew* himself stated that 4GHz stable on this board is highly unlikely.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


My bro has a gigabyte board. Solid as hell. I dont know why my luck is so crappy. Anyways I heard on XS 64 bit is holding these chips back.


I've seen better results on my UD5P using Win7 x86 than on running Vista x64.

I too think that the F3L bios still lacks some major fixes with the memory multi's and the voltages across the board. These 955's haven't seen their full potential yet. Its a good thing gigabyte is usually quick to release bios updates.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


I've seen better results on my UD5P using Win7 x86 than on running Vista x64.

I too think that the F3L bios still lacks some major fixes with the memory multi's and the voltages across the board. These 955's haven't seen their full potential yet. Its a good thing gigabyte is usually quick to release bios updates.


I've been waiting for awhile on a release. Nada so far.


----------



## scottath

Buying my new 955 tomorrow - still got to finalise the board.....
I still think that i should go the DFI DK-790FXB-M2RS as the (H) one just has a different heatsink and i have enough cooling already....

I see most of you have the Gigabyte UD5 boards....better option? it is a bit more expencive here (about $50 more)
The asus board is even more again....
I'll get it i hope this week - as i said ordering tomorrow
Then onto overclocking it


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Buying my new 955 tomorrow - still got to finalise the board.....
I still think that i should go the DFI DK-790FXB-M2RS as the (H) one just has a different heatsink and i have enough cooling already....

I see most of you have the Gigabyte UD5 boards....better option? it is a bit more expencive here (about $50 more)
The asus board is even more again....
I'll get it i hope this week - as i said ordering tomorrow
Then onto overclocking it

Nobody really knows what's the "best" option for AM3 boards yet. Plenty people have the ASUS and Gigabyte boards. I saw 1 person with a Biostar one but no results, same goes for the MSI 790FX. DFIs are supposed to be great OC'ers so I'd get that one. Only thing keeping me away from the DFI is the lack of a firewire port. I need it for my camera and don't want to have to pay 5 dollars more for it....sad, yes.


----------



## scottath

lol - i can get a firewire card cheap from work if i ever need it....
I have seen heaps on the asus and the gigabyte boards but almost nothing on the DFI....this one is AM2+ also btw....


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
lol - i can get a firewire card cheap from work if i ever need it....
I have seen heaps on the asus and the gigabyte boards but almost nothing on the DFI....this one is AM2+ also btw....

Yeah, but for my HAF I use the front firewire so I'd need one with the 9-pin header, costing me like 8 bucks. So 178 for the DFI 790FX+firewire. I ought to just go with UD5P if that's the case.


----------



## scottath

hmm.....
I have only used the firewire once....so isnt an real issue.
UD5P is about $75 more over here in Aust....
UD5P = ~275
M2RS = ~ 200
M2RSH = ~ 240 (only has a different heatsink compared to the M2RS)

The search continues....


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
hmm.....
I have only used the firewire once....so isnt an real issue.
UD5P is about $75 more over here in Aust....
UD5P = ~275
M2RS = ~ 200
M2RSH = ~ 240 (only has a different heatsink compared to the M2RS)

The search continues....

What site do you use?

Also, you looking for AM3/DDR3 or AM2+/DDR2?


----------



## Chrono Detector

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
I've been waiting for awhile on a release. Nada so far.









x2

Me too. Not liking this BIOS, its buggy and has been giving me issues. Wish Gigabyte would release a new one already, its been out for a while now.


----------



## scottath

AM2+ board - DDR2 (got 4*1gb sticks that do >1300mhz each....)

to find prices in Australia - use www.staticice.com.au
Above prices were mainly from www.ijk.com.au - as i can get free shipping and they are generally rather cheap


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


AM2+ board - DDR2 (got 4*1gb sticks that do >1300mhz each....)

to find prices in Australia - use www.staticice.com.au
Above prices were mainly from www.ijk.com.au - as i can get free shipping and they are generally rather cheap


Ah, well you've already chosen the good ones. This one's good too, though(for that price range) http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product...ucts_id=119683


----------



## scottath

It is a 790GX chipset - would prefer the FX as it would clock the 955 higher i think. also from what i have read - the DFI with 4 phase power for the CPU is better than asus/gigabytes *insert big number here* design - as it's more simple and cooler....that is what i read - somewhere....


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


It is a 790GX chipset - would prefer the FX as it would clock the 955 higher i think. also from what i have read - the DFI with 4 phase power for the CPU is better than asus/gigabytes *insert big number here* design - as it's more simple and cooler....that is what i read - somewhere....


The DFI M2RS ones are also 790GX chipset mobos. Also, can Aussies order from newegg? Technically 1 USD is only like 1.3 AUD so it SHOULD cost less than that site.

EDIT: Nvm, just googled it. You know anyone in the US who you could give the money to to order it for you? If you transfer money via paypal it converts to the currency of the recipient(assuming you tell it to do so).

Also, just found M2RSH(790FXB) for 195. Not sure about the shipping though. There is a "Pickup at Sydney" option so essentially shipping would be the price of gas if you wanted it to be.


----------



## scottath

Nope - cannot get newegg.....

They dont have the dk-790FXB-M2RS on that site - but on others (and i emailed them and they said they can get it)
790FX = SB600
790FXB = SB750
790GX = 790GX+SB600 (i think)
790X = 790X + SB750 (i think)
I only know one guy in the US - but he is always busy.....


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Nope - cannot get newegg.....

They dont have the dk-790FXB-M2RS on that site - but on others (and i emailed them and they said they can get it)
790FX = SB600
790FXB = SB750
790GX = 790GX+SB600 (i think)
790X = 790X + SB750 (i think)
I only know one guy in the US - but he is always busy.....


Did you check this out out: http://www.skycomp.com.au/product.aspx?id=168642


----------



## scottath

Yeah - saw that - and a few of the other sites....it is a mistype
Look in the item description:
Model: DK-790FXB-M2RS
Usually - the non H ones are ~200 , the H model is ~250


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Yeah - saw that - and a few of the other sites....it is a mistype
Look in the item description:
Model: DK-790FXB-M2RS
Usually - the non H ones are ~200 , the H model is ~250


If I click on "Description" I see this:

Quote:



NEW!! DFI LANPARTY DK *790FXB-M2RSH* Socket Socket 940 AM2+ 65nm Board, AMD 790FX/SB750 chipset Support AMD AMD? AM2+ processors: Phenom FX / Phenom / Athlon / Sempron, AMD? AM2 processors: Athlon series / Sempron, AM2+ HT3.0 5200MT/s, AM2 HT1.0 2000/1600MT/s, DDR2 667/800MHz (Phenom supports 1066MHz) Max 8GB, 3x PCI Express (Gen 2) x16 slots, 3x PCI slots, Support CrossFire, 6x SATAII ports Support RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 0+1, 1x IDE, 1x RJ45, Marvell 88E8053 PCIE Gigabit LAN controller, upto 12x USB 2.0 ports, Realtek ALC885 8-channel HD Audio Codec, 4-phase Digital PWM, EZ CMOS Jumper, CMOS Reloaded, OC-Shutdown free, ABS Technology, Gene BIOS, Smart Connectors, All Japanese-made Solid Cap, ATX form factor.


----------



## scottath

Up in the top right hand side:

Quote:



Online Price: $195.00 incl. GST
Availability: Call/Ask Us

Item No: 168642 | Model: DK-790FXB-M2RS

Be the first to review this product


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Up in the top right hand side:


Ah, okay. I guess I'm blind. Sorry bout that.


----------



## scottath

I think best bet is the M2RS then for $200.......
Agree?

Then i shall get it all ordered and hopefully see it Monday/Tuesday


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


I think best bet is the M2RS then for $200.......
Agree?

Then i shall get it all ordered and hopefully see it Monday/Tuesday


I'd stand by that, the UD4P or the ASUS. They'll all provide you with similar results. The M2RS looks the best though.


----------



## scottath

Just read a review on OCAU - dual HD4890's on the m2rsh - he had no issues with it and was all good - even managed to unlock his tri core on the board....looks like thats it then
I'll keep looking over the weekend just in case though

Thanks for the help - will join/beat you all soon here.......*evil laugh*


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Thanks for the help - will join/beat you all soon here.......*evil laugh*


It's likely you will. The AM2+ boards have good BIOS's and can clearly currently overclock better(see chart on first post).


----------



## ride277

My results


----------



## djohny24

hey brothers! in a few days i will receive my new P2 955, with noctua NHu12p ^^

Im reading this thread completely to learn Oc with this processor, see you soon!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ride277* 
My results

Nice, Will update.

*PS: Attention everyone submitting/updating results, I will be going away today and will not be back home until Sunday so there will be no further updates until then.*

UNLESS IT IS RIGHT NOW


----------



## McDown

Hey Slappa when you get the chance you can change my CPU cooler in the chart to Megahalems. Thanks.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
Hey Slappa when you get the chance you can change my CPU cooler in the chart to Megahalems. Thanks.

Yep, I'll do it now


----------



## Timlander

Cya when you get back slappa!

And yes they need a new bios soon. Anything above x17 on the processor wont be stable. 6.66 on ram is ok, but hard to get stable, 8.00 is as others have said useless. Pretty much the only way I have been able to overclock this thing stably so far is by FSB.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


Cya when you get back slappa!

And yes they need a new bios soon. Anything above x17 on the processor wont be stable. 6.66 on ram is ok, but hard to get stable, 8.00 is as others have said useless. Pretty much the only way I have been able to overclock this thing stably so far is by FSB.


Thanks!

Yes, I hope I get back to find a wonderful new BIOS.


----------



## djohny24

can i get better OC with this processor than 940?


----------



## ride277

Oh btw for the table in the first post:

My NB-VID voltage is 1,2
My NB voltage is stock, so 1,1
My HT link is 10x 200, so 2000Mhz
My NB Clock is 12x 200, so 2400Mhz
My mobo is AM3
My bios is F4a

Interesting stuff for HT clocking?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ride277* 
Oh btw for the table in the first post:

My NB-VID voltage is 1,2
My NB voltage is stock, so 1,1
My HT link is 10x 200, so 2000Mhz
My NB Clock is 12x 200, so 2400Mhz
My mobo is AM3
My bios is F4a

Interesting stuff for HT clocking?

Oh my mistake.

Updating now

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
can i get better OC with this processor than 940?

Yes. I found that the max I could hit on stock volts with my 940 was 3.4GHz. On this chip, I can hit 3.6GHz on stock.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Oh my mistake.

Updating now

Yes. I found that the max I could hit on stock volts with my 940 was 3.4GHz. On this chip, I can hit 3.6GHz on stock.

Yet your max OC on a 940 is higher than that of the 955. But BIOS's need to mature.


----------



## Jack_Daniels

Why do these two programs measure my Freq. Differently? Im sure CPU Z is a much more trusted program, Its just puzzling.


----------



## K10

Ignore this post, didn't see that you were using Vista/7.

Not relevant but why do I get an "Edit/Delete" option that doesn't let me "Delete" a post.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jack_Daniels*


Why do these two programs measure my Freq. Differently? Im sure CPU Z is a much more trusted program, Its just puzzling.











Iv seen this before on my computer, except Core temp just keeps the VCore @ stock 1.3 while CPU-z shows the actual Vcore that I have it set at in bios....idk if it is a problem with the core temp version or not....maybe they need to update core temp.


----------



## Jack_Daniels

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
Iv seen this before on my computer, except Core temp just keeps the VCore @ stock 1.3 while CPU-z shows the actual Vcore that I have it set at in bios....idk if it is a problem with the core temp version or not....maybe they need to update core temp.

Thanks, I was just curious. I am running Windows 7 64bit so who knows where the error lies.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jack_Daniels* 
Thanks, I was just curious. I am running Windows 7 64bit so who knows where the error lies.

Yea im on vista x64...but I think its just that it needs to be updated since it is still saying AM2+ when im on an AM3 board.


----------



## djohny24

witch is the stock vcore for this processor? thanks guys!


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djohny24* 
witch is the stock vcore for this processor? thanks guys!









1.35v


----------



## djohny24

thanks a lot chickeneaterguy


----------



## fudgedelic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jack_Daniels*


Thanks, I was just curious. I am running Windows 7 64bit so who knows where the error lies.


It's certainly a possibility but I'm running 7 and my coretemp and cpu-z are in agreement. So it may be a BIOS/board issue in conjunction with 7, who knows.


----------



## skugpezz

count me in

I am now testing at 3.7ghz


----------



## morphus1

Crazy day..........
went to rma my m3a78-t....
they dont get them anymore so i got credit straight away
was supposed to pick up a ddr2 ud5p got a ud5p ddr3
got told they'll credit me for all my ddr2 ram and i can just keepc the board
so now im ddr3 witha ud5p...anyone hit 4 on air with this board?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morphus1*


Crazy day..........
went to rma my m3a78-t....
they dont get them anymore so i got credit straight away
was supposed to pick up a ddr2 ud5p got a ud5p ddr3
got told they'll credit me for all my ddr2 ram and i can just keepc the board
so now im ddr3 witha ud5p...anyone hit 4 on air with this board?


Apparently not here







. I think Chew* hit like 4.3 or something.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morphus1*


Crazy day..........
went to rma my m3a78-t....
they dont get them anymore so i got credit straight away
was supposed to pick up a ddr2 ud5p got a ud5p ddr3
got told they'll credit me for all my ddr2 ram and i can just keepc the board
so now im ddr3 witha ud5p...anyone hit 4 on air with this board?


you can let us know the outcome


----------



## TheCh3F

Hitting 4+ isn't very hard with the UD5P however getting it to be stable is VERY hard to do (with the current BIOS F3L)

@ *chickeneaterguy*: no need to put OCN down. If you need some shots of 4GHz+ there's a bunch of us here that can easily post them. None of us are posting them yet cause we're more concerned with stable clocks.

@ *morphus1*: you have a great board and from the sound of it you totally lucked out with your RMA's.


----------



## Darksylum

I have officialy given up on any further oc of this chip. I have spent countless hours doing it and max I can pull off on my board is 3.6ghz, yes 3.6ghz. I am being realistic. I have compiled all my data and reviewed it and I am looking for stability only. STABILITY is the key word here. Yes I hit 4.0ghz, I even got a boot and 3Dmark run at 4.1ghz, not stable tho. If your system isnt stable whats the point of even using your oc as a reference.

I am about to order an i7 920 with an Asus Rampage II x58 motherboard and get my 4ghz stable.

I am tired of fighting with this chip.

Hope you all have the best of luck.

I told myself that if this chip didnt hit 4ghz stable then I am done with AMD. My temps are good, my system is stable up till 3.6ghz, after that its game over. any atempts at anything else regardless of hundreds of different tweaks resorts in Prime95 taking a poop on me.

over 15 years of using nothing but AMD, I am ready for something real. AMD has been great over the years but I fear they are way too far behind to make a come back at this point. As nice as these new PII chips are they still are not Intel worthy and this chip is priced with the i7 920 and hands down I hate to say it but the i7 920 wins the battle by about 300-500mhz stable. and thats Intel's entry lvl chip for the new platform.

I know AMD still has a slight price performance gain over Intel but I dont want 25 extra bucks in my pocket, I want more performance in my system and I am forced to turn my back on them to get what I want.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


@ *chickeneaterguy*: no need to put OCN down. If you need some shots of 4GHz+ there's a bunch of us here that can easily post them. None of us are posting them yet cause we're more concerned with stable clocks.


I read that he works with Gigabyte so maybe he has their new BIOS or maybe he made his own...or maybe he's just a really good OC'er. I'm not intentionally directly bashing OCN. I love this place. The only boards that can get above 4.0 (stable) are the AM2+ ASUS ones. I don't think anyone's tried with other AM2+ boards. I'm sure things will change in oncoming weeks/months.

I bet some people here have BIOS download pages favorited...teehee

Also, @*Darksylum* - you just gonna RMA stuff or are you willing to sell your chip?








Well either way, it wouldn't matter for me since I'm sure someone would buy it before me.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
Apparently not here







. I think Chew* hit like 4.3 or something.

Wrong. This was on the DDR2 version of the board.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Wrong. This was on the DDR2 version of the board.

Oh.....Well that's interesting. New board on newegg - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186168

It will be mine once I order my comp. The RAM maxes out at a kinda low frequency but it's no big deal to me. I don't notice the difference between ddr2 6400 or 3200.

I can only order from Newegg or Amazon. What cooler should I get? It's between Scythe Mugen 2, Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer, CM V8, and Dark Knight. I have a budget but I want the absolute best of the selection.

I may be able to order a TRUE or Megahalem from another site if my budget allows but I don't think it will.


----------



## kaspergw

it will be ok to use PII 955 with Gigabyte 790GP-UD4H DDR2 motherboard? or it is better to go with DDR3 motherboard instead? or just go with PII 940? I already have 4GB DDR2 1066 that I like to use them


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaspergw* 
it will be ok to use PII 955 with Gigabyte 790GP-UD4H DDR2 motherboard? or it is better to go with DDR3 motherboard instead? or just go with PII 940? I already have 4GB DDR2 1066 that I like to use them

Currently the AM2+/DDR2 motherboards overclock better but we(most of the people in this thread) believe it's because their BIOS's have had time to mature. I'd get an AM3/DDR3 setup because it will eventually be better (hopefully) and it more futureproof than AM2+ as DDR2 is kinda being phased out.


----------



## Timlander

Yea if it were me I would go for the DDR3 over the DDR2. Help you out with future upgrades as well.


----------



## skugpezz

can i be added to the list please 1hr occt test stable


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
Hitting 4+ isn't very hard with the UD5P however getting it to be stable is VERY hard to do (with the current BIOS F3L)

@ *chickeneaterguy*: no need to put OCN down. If you need some shots of 4GHz+ there's a bunch of us here that can easily post them. None of us are posting them yet cause we're more concerned with stable clocks.

@ *morphus1*: you have a great board and from the sound of it you totally lucked out with your RMA's.

THANKS MAN ...TELL ME ABOUT, I REALLY HAPPY SO FAR :d


----------



## WaLshy11

@ McDown
What fan do you use? 25mm or 38mm?
Reason Im asking is to see how much room is needed between the RAM slots and the cooler.


----------



## FlanK3r

0911EPMW
MA790x-UD4 AM2+, to time validation and some benchmarks at 4026MHz with 1.5V, stable at 3880MHz with 1.5V.


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


@ McDown
What fan do you use? 25mm or 38mm?
Reason Im asking is to see how much room is needed between the RAM slots and the cooler.


I have RAM with standard heat spreaders so doesn't really matter for me. As for high profile memory I wouldn't be able to use first 2 slots.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


Oh.....Well that's interesting. New board on newegg - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186168

It will be mine once I order my comp. The RAM maxes out at a kinda low frequency but it's no big deal to me. I don't notice the difference between ddr2 6400 or 3200.

I can only order from Newegg or Amazon. What cooler should I get? It's between Scythe Mugen 2, Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer, CM V8, and Dark Knight. I have a budget but I want the absolute best of the selection.

I may be able to order a TRUE or Megahalem from another site if my budget allows but I don't think it will.


The TRUE is your best bet with this chip. Will take you the highest for air.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaspergw*


it will be ok to use PII 955 with Gigabyte 790GP-UD4H DDR2 motherboard? or it is better to go with DDR3 motherboard instead? or just go with PII 940? I already have 4GB DDR2 1066 that I like to use them


Currently, the difference is not huge performance wise between DDR2 and DDR3, but in a little while AM3 will start to take off. Most motherboards still need new bioses, etc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


can i be added to the list please 1hr occt test stable


Yes, once I get back from Texas. Did not bring the DB with me on the road.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


0911EPMW
MA790x-UD4 AM2+, to time validation and some benchmarks at 4026MHz with 1.5V, stable at 3880MHz with 1.5V.


Nice! I'll add you when I get back.

*
BTW guys, I thought I'd let you know why I've been down in Texas: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=225108*


----------



## tremmer

any high clocks yet? im going to be ordering this CPU and put it in my board i got now, i wanna see some nice clocks haha


----------



## criminal

I only had about 5 minutes last night to mess around with the overclock settings on this board.

This is just a taste of things to come.


----------



## llChaosll

Hey guys, for those on an AM3 board can you guys post what your memory is running at?
It seems like me & Darksylum are the only ones with the M4A79T DX board & we get the same overclock.








Thanks


----------



## Slappa

Hey guys,

If you are looking to get this chip, keep in mind that most if not all AM3 DDR3 boards will most likely net you a lower overclock than its counterpart DDR2 board. However AM3 should improve in the coming months.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 

*
BTW guys, I thought I'd let you know why I've been down in Texas: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=225108*

OOOO that's nice. A overclocking competition? How do you do all these things? You gotta know people in high places?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
OOOO that's nice. A overclocking competition? How do you do all these things? You gotta know people in high places?


----------



## kaspergw

OC ability in Phenom II is not very impressive, I only see average of 3.8GHZ with 1.5v which is the max safe vcore. I'm very confused I want to get the PII 955 but I don't see good results


----------



## ChrisB17

Man I wish I could go to a place like that.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaspergw* 
OC ability in Phenom II is not very impressive, I only see average of 3.8GHZ with 1.5v which is the max safe vcore. I'm very confused I want to get the PII 955 but I don't see good results

Max voltage is 1.55Vcore but higher voltage on the 955's does not always help.

On more mature DDR2 boards and with 32bit windows you can get 4GHz


----------



## tremmer

3.8 is pretty good, considering is the highest i can get my intel 920 is 3.8...haha save a hundred bucks almost just on the CPU and the 920 gets WAAAAY hotter than the AMD 955. The 920 gets up to over 80c load and i have a nice heatsink too, i reseated it and everything haha still same 80c temps on that thing...i like the 955, and i ordered mine so i can open my door and let all the freezing cold air into my room, strait into my case haha see what this cpu can do on ice cold air.

AMD ftw, POWER PER DOLLAR=MORE!!!


----------



## ChrisB17

Has anyone come up with a explanation yet of why you cant oc high in 64-bit compared to 32 bit?


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 









ooo...that's gotta be nice. Id love to work for AMD and do go around showing off new products....but I don't have 4 doctorate degrees... =*(


----------



## kaspergw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tremmer* 
3.8 is pretty good, considering is the highest i can get my intel 920 is 3.8...haha save a hundred bucks almost just on the CPU and the 920 gets WAAAAY hotter than the AMD 955. The 920 gets up to over 80c load and i have a nice heatsink too, i reseated it and everything haha still same 80c temps on that thing...i like the 955, and i ordered mine so i can open my door and let all the freezing cold air into my room, strait into my case haha see what this cpu can do on ice cold air.

AMD ftw, POWER PER DOLLAR=MORE!!!

max temp for 955 is 65c and after that I see people complaining about BSOD or freeze

but with the i920 temp goes to 90c+ without any problems or freezing


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaspergw*


max temp for 955 is 65c and after that I see people complaining about BSOD or freeze

but with the i920 temp goes to 90c+ without any problems or freezing


90C+ eh? Show me some screens where a 920 is at 90C. Id love to see where any chip could survive at 90C. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## kaspergw

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/articl...50aHVzaWFzdA==
there is also a video. check it

83c with TRUE @ 3.8GHz

I saw some was getting over 85c with 4GHz +

Here is an E8400 example, it was in a thread talking about i7 temp, you can see how intel CPU can take temps (it is a problem for intel CPUs like Phenom II which get unstable with high temps)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
Temperatures aren't nearly as important as people think they are.

I ran a Prime95 Small FFT test today on my E8400 but decided to unplug the fan on my Tuniq cooler. I let it run for 3 hours where it constantly bounced off the thermal throttle point just below TJMax.










Only once did it get hot enough that it actually hit TJMax at 100C which you can see in the SpeedFan graph. The rest of the time it would intermittently throttle when ever it hit a Distance to TJMax of 2. This cycled the multi down to 6.0 (2400 MHz) which kept the temps from getting too out of control. That's exactly how Intel designs these things.

So far it looks like Core i7 is even more capable of running reliably at some very high temperatures. If you're stable and not thermal throttling then there's no need to worry about core temperatures. Intel makes great processors that can take care of themselves.

Here's a link to a YouTube video showing rge's testing. The difference during this test was about 23C when running Linpack and comparing core temp to TCase but the difference continues to increase, depending on your cooling and how close you get to TJMax.

Thermal throttling is based on data from the core temperature sensors and these are calibrated to keep the TCase temperature within spec even under extreme conditions.

Also my QUAD Q9550, I was using the stock cooler and OC'ed to 3.8GHz temps was 95C and I didn't have any BSOD or any throttling down at this temp. I got a TEUE120 though after. but that proves that Intel CPUs take temp without problems. My friend is using PII 940 and when temp get to 67c, it BSOD or crach


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
90C+ eh? Show me some screens where a 920 is at 90C. Id love to see where any chip could survive at 90C. Pics or it didn't happen.

Yeah, those i7's can run crazy hot. I'm a temperature freak so I wouldn't like that.


----------



## Timlander

WOW guys! I had no idea....I didnt think they could get that hot and work fine....geez that's crazy. I guess the technology is starting to get better then?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


ooo...that's gotta be nice. Id love to work for AMD and do go around showing off new products....but I don't have 4 doctorate degrees... =*(


I'd love to work for them as well...we'll see what the future holds

saw a lot of cool stuff


----------



## TheCh3F

Eh, I am bored and packing for Mexico (not as cool as your trip there Slappa). Here's a pic from the past few days of OC'in on _chilled air_ still.

Sorry for it not being cropped either... if you have a small monitor that is.


----------



## criminal

Can I be added please?


----------



## Slappa

I will update everyones results when I get back from Texas


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Hey guys. I've been following this thread for quiet some time now. I recently got my hands on a Phenom II x4 955 and a ASUS m4N82 Deluxe motherboard. I took my first shot at overclocking and could really only get 3.5 Ghz stable. I am using the stock hs/f that came with the CPU. When I raise the FSB anymore to get a higher clock, the heat just skyrockets and I'll get blue screened. Is this a cooling problem, or could I have received a "bad batch" unit that I've heard about? I am using a Thermaltake V9 Black Edition case. I'd like to keep going with this card but I need to know if it's worth it to RMA and try and get a new unit. Thanks.

Edit: Thought I might include my temperatures. At idle at 3.5 Ghz, Im at between 39-42C. When I went to a higher clock, the temp went to 62C+. The Voltage is at the stock 1.424.


----------



## Slappa

*First off, I will get updating everyone. I am back from Texas. If you want to see more about what I did, check out my blog here:

http://slappablog.wordpress.com/*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave* 
Hey guys. I've been following this thread for quiet some time now. I recently got my hands on a Phenom II x4 955 and a ASUS m4N82 Deluxe motherboard. I took my first shot at overclocking and could really only get 3.5 Ghz stable. I am using the stock hs/f that came with the CPU. When I raise the FSB anymore to get a higher clock, the heat just skyrockets and I'll get blue screened. Is this a cooling problem, or could I have received a "bad batch" unit that I've heard about? I am using a Thermaltake V9 Black Edition case. I'd like to keep going with this card but I need to know if it's worth it to RMA and try and get a new unit. Thanks.

Edit: Thought I might include my temperatures. At idle at 3.5 Ghz, Im at between 39-42C. When I went to a higher clock, the temp went to 62C+. The Voltage is at the stock 1.424.

First you are going to need a better cooler. Second, 1.424 is *NOT* the stock voltage for this chip. 1.35V is. Also, try overclocking by increasing the multiplier first. Upping the HT ref. Clock is harder to get stable for beginners. Your chip is not a bad batch. Don't RMA


----------



## skugpezz

4ghz not stable


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
4ghz not stable


List is updated.

Skugpezz I did not include that last screenshot you just posted. CPU-Z screen looks a little sketchy and you already have a stable OC posted. I don't want to post non-stable OC's.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
List is updated.

Skugpezz I did not include that last screenshot you just posted. CPU-Z screen looks a little sketchy and you already have a stable OC posted. I don't want to post non-stable OC's.

looks sketchy??? are you saying i photoshopped it? that is becuz of the jpeg quality print screen saves it as


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
looks sketchy??? are you saying i photoshopped it? that is becuz of the jpeg quality print screen saves it as

No. It doesn't show the Phenom II logo and it says K10 only.
Plus non-stable OC's don't go in the list.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
No. It doesn't show the Phenom II logo and it says K10 only.
Plus non-stable OC's don't go in the list.

so why are clocks in the table without "yes" under stable?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
so why are clocks in the table without "yes" under stable?

Because they aren't confirmed stable or not. I am waiting on that.


----------



## skugpezz

that doesnt seem to be your reason as you commented on my cpu z shot being sketching, that is very unfair but whatever


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


that doesnt seem to be your reason as you commented on my cpu z shot being sketching, that is very unfair but whatever


Well yeah, I mean, look at beside name. It doesn't even say Phenom II X4 955, and the logo is different. I already said this.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Well yeah, I mean, look at beside name. It doesn't even say Phenom II X4 955, and the logo is different. I already said this.


it might be that my cus is old as i have it on a back up hdd and just opened that one instead of downloading a newer version i am, using cpu-z 144 open it on your system and you get the same


----------



## skugpezz

here is a higher clocked shot with my name


----------



## Kamikaze127

Do you guys think I could get one of these and run it at 4GHz on air (TRUE, Noctua, or Megahalem) 24/7 stable with my setup?


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


here is a higher clocked shot with my name












what is your board?I see only 790x chipset...in aod or in BIOS setings?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
what is your board?I see only 790x chipset...in aod or in BIOS setings?

i used bios to bring it to 3.845ghz then easy tune 6 to take it higher


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Do you guys think I could get one of these and run it at 4GHz on air (TRUE, Noctua, or Megahalem) 24/7 stable with my setup?

It is very hard to get 4GHz stable with the chip. That is mainly because vista 64 will kill high clocks.

However, It's worth a try.


----------



## Timlander

Honestly no one cares how high you can clock the chip into windows. You wont be able to do anything on it as of yet with the current bios when its clocked that high. I can get over 4GHZ too unstable. Unstable doesn't count for anything. I dont see why you are mad at Slappa for not posting your unstable overclock.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


Honestly no one cares how high you can clock the chip into windows. You wont be able to do anything on it as of yet with the current bios when its clocked that high. I can get over 4GHZ too unstable. Unstable doesn't count for anything. I dont see why you are mad at Slappa for not posting your unstable overclock.


speak for yourself I can browse the web and do normal stuff at 4.ghz just cant get through stress without errors


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


speak for yourself I can browse the web and do normal stuff at 4.ghz just cant get through stress without errors


Yes but we don't overclock to 4GHz just to surf the web. Not trying to flame ya here I just don't like to see Slappa have to explain himself 3 times over a non-stable overclock.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
It is very hard to get 4GHz stable with the chip. That is mainly because vista 64 will kill high clocks.

However, It's worth a try.

I'm on 7 x64 but I do have Vista x86 laying around.

I really want that magical 4GHz on a quad.


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
*First off, I will get updating everyone. I am back from Texas. If you want to see more about what I did, check out my blog here:

http://slappablog.wordpress.com/*

First you are going to need a better cooler. Second, 1.424 is *NOT* the stock voltage for this chip. 1.35V is. Also, try overclocking by increasing the multiplier first. Upping the HT ref. Clock is harder to get stable for beginners. Your chip is not a bad batch. Don't RMA


Thanks - That's exactly the answer I was looking for. I will lower the voltage to what you specified after this post. I can't use AOD but I can still access the multiplier in the BIOS I believe. Thanks for the tip. I'll post up after I find my results.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
It is very hard to get 4GHz stable with the chip. That is mainly because vista 64 will kill high clocks.

However, It's worth a try.

yes, im at 3.9Ghz with Air in case in xp 32 bit, i have too win 7 64bit, but i tried not to time....


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Not really sure where I got that voltage from, Everest is telling me I'm at 1.350v and CPU-z is telling me 1.328v but I guess that doesn't matter too much. I set my HT clock back at 200, and increased the multiplier from 16 to 16.5 which resulted in an increase from 3.2 to 3.3 Ghz, but I'm at 40-42C at idle when I raised to multiplier to get 3.3, whereas with the HT clock higher at 3.5 Ghz I was getting this same heat level. Is this just due to the fact I'm on the stock hs/f?


----------



## FlanK3r

holly ****...i boot to win 7 64bit with 4050Mhz, but for short time working blue dead


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave* 
Not really sure where I got that voltage from, Everest is telling me I'm at 1.350v and CPU-z is telling me 1.328v but I guess that doesn't matter too much. I set my HT clock back at 200, and increased the multiplier from 16 to 16.5 which resulted in an increase from 3.2 to 3.3 Ghz, but I'm at 40-42C at idle when I raised to multiplier to get 3.3, whereas with the HT clock higher at 3.5 Ghz I was getting this same heat level. Is this just due to the fact I'm on the stock hs/f?

these chips run hot i was at 55 idle after first install








1)good TIM (i recommend mx-2)
2)airflow/cable management
3)good after market cooler
I'm back down to 30-35 idle and a 45* load


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morphus1* 
these chips run hot i was at 55 idle after first install








1)good TIM (i recommend mx-2)
2)airflow/cable management
3)good after market cooler
I'm back down to 30-35 idle and a 45* load

Doesn't run hot for me.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
I'm on 7 x64 but I do have Vista x86 laying around.

I really want that magical 4GHz on a quad.

Get vista 32 like you said or xp 32. Keep on trying !

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morphus1* 
these chips run hot i was at 55 idle after first install








1)good TIM (i recommend mx-2)
2)airflow/cable management
3)good after market cooler
I'm back down to 30-35 idle and a 45* load

QFT


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
Doesn't run hot for me.

Lucky you


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
Yes but we don't overclock to 4GHz just to surf the web. Not trying to flame ya here I just don't like to see Slappa have to explain himself 3 times over a non-stable overclock.

I am sure know one on this forum is god like, slappa had doubt that my 4.0ghz is real, it had nothing to do with stability

on topic, I cant seem to get stable overclocks on my northbridge, i should have gone with the fxt version mobo


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

So it just looks like I need an aftermarket hs/f. Should the Black Knight fit on my mobo? I know there is enough room horizontally, I'm just afraid of it not clearing the FSB heatsink and memory slot. If it will fit I think that's what I will go with. I think 42C is rather warm idle for only being at 3.3 Ghz.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave*


So it just looks like I need an aftermarket hs/f. Should the Black Knight fit on my mobo? I know there is enough room horizontally, I'm just afraid of it not clearing the FSB heatsink and memory slot. If it will fit I think that's what I will go with. I think 42C is rather warm idle for only being at 3.3 Ghz.


i am thinking of getting a darknight too as the fan on my xigi broke and the antec 900 case fan doesnt seem to be doing a good job


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Will it fit most mobos? I've read some reviews of it not clearing the fsb h/s or memory slots. As far as performance, it seems to be one of the best as far as air flow cooling goes.


----------



## morphus1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave*


Will it fit most mobos? I've read some reviews of it not clearing the fsb h/s or memory slots. As far as performance, it seems to be one of the best as far as air flow cooling goes.


get a TRUE, Megahielms or a cooler master v8 you'll never be sad









1 of them right? not all three


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave*


Will it fit most mobos? I've read some reviews of it not clearing the fsb h/s or memory slots. As far as performance, it seems to be one of the best as far as air flow cooling goes.


if your ram sinks are tall it wont fit


----------



## anonymous.gamer

@ criminal
wat size fan do you use on ur optimus prime? 25mm or 38mm?


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


if your ram sinks are tall it wont fit


My RAM doesn't have any fancy built-on heatsinks so it should be fine


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


I am sure know one on this forum is god like, slappa had doubt that my 4.0ghz is real, it had nothing to do with stability

on topic, I cant seem to get stable overclocks on my northbridge, i should have gone with the fxt version mobo


No its not because of your mobo, everyone is having the same issue as you. Its a weak bios. We are all waiting for a better more stable bios to be released.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


No its not because of your mobo, everyone is having the same issue as you. Its a weak bios. We are all waiting for a better more stable bios to be released.


thanks for the info, i shall sit and wait too. I am now doing a fsb overclock, from my test it uses less voltage and is cooler than a multi overclock


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
thanks for the info, i shall sit and wait too. I am now doing a fsb overclock, from my test it uses less voltage and is cooler than a multi overclock

Yes to be honest I have had much better overclock results with the FSB than the multi, which goes to show you how bad the bios is atm as it is usually the other way around. I could not use a multi higher than 17, otherwise the computer would not even post. Even when I maxed out(to the highest safest level) the NB, cpu and NBvid voltages it still wouldn't post with a higher multi than 17. I am really hoping to see a good bios release soon, as this is quite annoying when iv got a black Ice GTX480 radiator in a cpu only loop and I cant even heat this puppy up!!!


----------



## FlanK3r

Slappa said:


> Get vista 32 like you said or xp 32. Keep on trying !
> 
> Or he can ask Chew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...He is up 4GHz stable, happy man....


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


Yes to be honest I have had much better overclock results with the FSB than the multi, which goes to show you how bad the bios is atm as it is usually the other way around. I could not use a multi higher than 17, otherwise the computer would not even post. Even when I maxed out(to the highest safest level) the NB, cpu and NBvid voltages it still wouldn't post with a higher multi than 17. I am really hoping to see a good bios release soon, as this is quite annoying when iv got a black Ice GTX480 radiator in a cpu only loop and I cant even heat this puppy up!!!



I reset my FSB back to stock and started messing with the multi. I have it set at 17.5x and it's running stable @ 39C. Going to try and move it up to 18x and see what happens.


----------



## Nautilus

Which mobo you guys suggest to OC this beast over 4.0Ghz? I've read in a thread that Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P can't reach 4Ghz due to bios problems.So which one then? Maybe ASUS M4A79 Deluxe?


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


Which mobo you guys suggest to OC this beast over 4.0Ghz? I've read in a thread that Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P can't reach 4Ghz due to bios problems.So which one then? Maybe ASUS M4A79 Deluxe?


At this point I dont think it really matters, there aren't great bios for any motherboard yet. I'm using the ASUS M4N82 Deluxe and I've had pretty good results so far, and I've just begun.


----------



## Chrono Detector

There is a new BIOS for Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P for you guys who own this board:

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=3005

Its version F3K


----------



## FlanK3r

yes, Chew has this MB and 4GHz stable, for benchmarks about 4200 AIR ...wacth at xtremesystmes and ask him...


----------



## skugpezz

new bios is out for gigabyte ud4p i am testing now


----------



## skugpezz

finally stable at 3.9ghz


----------



## Timlander

OH new bios!!! Im gonna try it now!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


finally stable at 3.9ghz










I hope you can get stable above 4 this time. Ill be trying it out later.


----------



## skugpezz

yea tim i hope so too

slapp update!!!







3.9ghz stable


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
yea tim i hope so too

slapp update!!!







3.9ghz stable

Nice!

UD4P > UD5P jk

also, what the hell is a xigmatek s218?


----------



## Chrono Detector

You should run LinX or IntelBurnTest just to be sure. I find OCCT, Prime95 inaccurate and takes too long to find out if your CPU is stable.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector* 
You should run LinX or IntelBurnTest just to be sure. I find OCCT, Prime95 inaccurate and takes too long to find out if your CPU is stable.

How long do either of those programs take?


----------



## Chrono Detector

If you run 20 tests it will take like half an hour and its more reliable. But the downside is that it generates more heat than Prime95 and OCCT so beware. I rather use this than wait like over 8 hours, if my CPU runs at 80-90C and get a quicker stability test, so be it.


----------



## FlanK3r

whau, its better than previous BIOS? I go to gigabyte web, if is too new bios for 790x-ud4







.


----------



## criminal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anonymous.gamer*


@ criminal
wat size fan do you use on ur optimus prime? 25mm or 38mm?


25


----------



## Timlander

Eh...after working with the new bios today...I have noticed a few things about it. I can get the cpu multi higher than before and stable....18.5 rather than 17.5. Before the computer wouldn't even post at anything higher than 17.5. Now i can get it to post up to 19.5....but still...not stable even with all the voltages maxed out to their highest possible safest levels. I also noticed that the x8 Ram multi is also stable now, where as before the computer would not post with it enabled. I was not able to get a stable overclock past my original 240 FSB that I used before, and also was not able to be stable past x18.5 multi...so I can still not break 4GHz as of now. I could take out 2 ram sticks and try it that way...but I do not feel that will help much at all since it didn't help me any before. Im kinda dissapointed...I was actually able to get to 3.7GHz stable for 1 hour Prime95 at stock Vcore.....but still can't break the 4GHz barrier....


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


yes, Chew has this MB and 4GHz stable, for benchmarks about 4200 AIR ...wacth at xtremesystmes and ask him...


This is not true. Everyone keeps saying this. Show me a pic and I'll believe it.

All those results that hit 4GHz+ stable are done on the *MA790FX-UD5P* (DDR2 version of the board with differen bios) not the MA790*FXT*-UD5P.

When I was at AMD in Texas I personally talked to chew* IRL and he confirmed this. plus he even said that 4GHz stable without backing off other clocks really far and 32bit windows is currently next to impossible with the DDR3 UD5P. (Of course this was all on the F3L bios)

However, now that there is a new bios, I'm getting excited. Can't wait to come home and try it!


----------



## FlanK3r

new validation for me







...tomorow more...










---------------------------------------------------------
slappa:u right, srry, i thought, it was DDR3 version, but not








here Chews:


----------



## criminal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


new validation for me







...tomorow more...











What voltage you pumping to the cpu?


----------



## FlanK3r

this validation with 1.45V







...0911EPMW, its good chip, perfect 3.88GHz stable


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Nothing new for my mobo yet, still standing by


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


Nice!

UD4P > UD5P jk

also, what the hell is a xigmatek s218?


lol sorry same cooler as yours









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


You should run LinX or IntelBurnTest just to be sure. I find OCCT, Prime95 inaccurate and takes too long to find out if your CPU is stable.


well I ran intel burn,prime 95, occt on an unstable cpu and on a stable one and they all find errors, prime takes longer though but occt and intel burn test finds them fast


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Here's where I'm at right now


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave* 
Here's where I'm at right now



Why undervolt?


----------



## anonymous.gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
Why undervolt?

wat.

his clock is a 3.6ghz, if he can get that with lower voltages why not :/


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anonymous.gamer* 
wat.

his clock is a 3.6ghz, if he can get that with lower voltages why not :/

that being said he should be able to get better clocks with stock/higher voltages, no?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
that being said he should be able to get better clocks with stock/higher voltages, no?

Not necessarily. These chips like low voltage+low temps rather than higher voltage.

However, you still need some voltage to keep it all stable.

That 3.6GHz undervolt overclock is very nice!

Updated


----------



## K10

Not relevant but I think I'm getting my Foxconn board, 955, and g.skill ddr3 1333 within the next month








. Should be different for this thread as pretty much everyone has ASUS or Gigabyte.


----------



## skugpezz

4ghz only lasted 3mins of stressing


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Not necessarily. These chips like low voltage+low temps rather than higher voltage.

However, you still need some voltage to keep it all stable.

That 3.6GHz undervolt overclock is very nice!

Updated


Thanks guys! I'm finally learning enough about these CPU's to hold my own in the overclocking world. I'm still on stock cooling, which may change tomorrow. I'm going to Microcenter early tomorrow and may be picking up a Cool Master v8 or something equivalent. I wish I wasn't the only guy with this mobo, though. Feel kinda left out


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave* 
Thanks guys! I'm finally learning enough about these CPU's to hold my own in the overclocking world. I'm still on stock cooling, which may change tomorrow. I'm going to Microcenter early tomorrow and may be picking up a Cool Master v8 or something equivalent. I wish I wasn't the only guy with this mobo, though. Feel kinda left out









From what I've read the v8 is overpriced and can be outperformed by coolers like the dark knight. I like how it looks though, so if I had the money I'd probably get one.


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
From what I've read the v8 is overpriced and can be outperformed by coolers like the dark knight. I like how it looks though, so if I had the money I'd probably get one.


So you wouldn't recommend it? I'm sure everyone has their own opinions and such, but which cooler should I go with? Looks aren't too important to me, I think pretty much of the aftermarket coolers look cool. The v8 is pretty nice though. Just by design I thought it looked like it would cool pretty well.


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave* 
So you wouldn't recommend it? I'm sure everyone has their own opinions and such, but which cooler should I go with? Looks aren't too important to me, I think pretty much of the aftermarket coolers look cool. The v8 is pretty nice though. Just by design I thought it looked like it would cool pretty well.

Prolimatech Megahalem with a 38mm fan if it fits on your motherboard.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave*


So you wouldn't recommend it? I'm sure everyone has their own opinions and such, but which cooler should I go with? Looks aren't too important to me, I think pretty much of the aftermarket coolers look cool. The v8 is pretty nice though. Just by design I thought it looked like it would cool pretty well.


I don't have a microcenter where I live but here's what I can see from the site that cost LESS than the V8 and give same/better performance:

Dark Knight

HDT-S1284(I read various reviews saying these were better than Dark Knight/S1283 but cost less)

Vendetta 2

Mugen 2(performs better than a stock pressure modded TRUE for a LOT less)

But if you're looking for something better and costs more, there's the Prolimatech Megahalem(no fan/AM2 bracket included) and the Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120mm and it should come with 1 fan and be sure to check the box if it comes with the AM2 bracket since I don't think all of them do.


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Sounds like quite the list to choose from. Is there even that big a performance difference between them? People keep throwing the dark knight and Prolimatech models at me, so I'm guessing though are the more popular ones. Someone earlier told me the cool master v8 was best but like I said it's probably opinion/ user needs.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave*


Sounds like quite the list to choose from. Is there even that big a performance difference between them? People keep throwing the dark knight and Prolimatech models at me, so I'm guessing though are the more popular ones. Someone earlier told me the cool master v8 was best but like I said it's probably opinion/ user needs.


Pretty sure the ranking of what I have up there is like this:

1. Megahalem
2. TRUE
3. Mugen 2
4. S1284
5. Dark Knight
6. Vendetta 2

If it's not right, the first 2 are right. Regardless of the ranking, they're all great coolers. Be sure to buy some kind of TIM such as OCZ Freeze or MX-2. AS5 isn't the best anymore. It's still good, but not the best.


----------



## skugpezz

just a step from stability


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Isn't the Megahalem hard to find local? I have some AS5 laying around that I used on my xbox 360 so I'll probably just use that. I guess I'll just see what they have in stock tomorrow. I could just newegg it, but since I'm going to be there anyways, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave*


Isn't the Megahalem hard to find local? I have some AS5 laying around that I used on my xbox 360 so I'll probably just use that. I guess I'll just see what they have in stock tomorrow. I could just newegg it, but since I'm going to be there anyways, it really doesn't matter.


Newegg doesn't have Megahalems. When I was on Microcenter's site they had it. It is pretty expensive though. I think like 70 without a fan or am2 bracket.

I'd just go with one of the Xigmateks. The Mugen 2 is hard to install.


----------



## kcklub

voltage kinda tooo high for my liking


----------



## criminal

Update me please.









EDIT: I know my temps are a little high, but my ambient temp in my room is about 28C. I have it shut off to keep the A/C from running constantly while stress testing.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcklub*


voltage kinda tooo high for my liking


Don't Intels run at much lower voltages?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


Don't Intels run at much lower voltages?


yes but produce but intel also p-roduce more heat too


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


yes but produce but intel also p-roduce more heat too


yeah, i7's can go like 80-90C ish.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcklub*


voltage kinda tooo high for my liking


You cannot compare the Intel architecture to the AMD architecture. They are completely different and handle voltage in different ways. The Phenom II's can take up to ~1.55Vcore on air 24/7 and not see any degradation from what I have seen. Plus, you are lucky if you have a high voltage tolerance Phenom II

Quote:



Originally Posted by *criminal*


Update me please.









EDIT: I know my temps are a little high, but my ambient temp in my room is about 28C. I have it shut off to keep the A/C from running constantly while stress testing.


Will do, one sec


----------



## FlanK3r

*skugpezz*omg....4GHz stable...nice...what is your max validation with AIR, i mean, u can get 4100-4150MHz? U have great chip, im max at 3.88GHz stable.


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

So it looks like I should just go with a Dark Knight. Ill see what the store has tomorrow. Either way, I'm hoping I can get higher then my 3.6 with the new cooler.


----------



## Bullant

Hi Slappa

Just wondering if you had a chance to try the new bios out yet?.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
*skugpezz*omg....4GHz stable...nice...what is your max validation with AIR, i mean, u can get 4100-4150MHz? U have great chip, im max at 3.88GHz stable.

4ghz stable just for a couple mins while stressing, i need to tweak some more i guess , 100% stable for me is 3.9ghz









edit lower you ram clocks and nb clocks, then try for 4ghz


----------



## FlanK3r

Ã tried it yesterday and for validation its better








. Today il try 4100MHz and Cinebench r64 with 3900MHz and high NB.


----------



## skugpezz




----------



## Chrono Detector

Awesome, you got your 955 at 4Ghz stable. Thats a huge achievement, guess the new BIOS did help. And at 1.440V isn't too bad either.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bullant*


Hi Slappa

Just wondering if you had a chance to try the new bios out yet?.


Nope, going to be doing that tonight.


----------



## skugpezz

from my test it seems the board is holding the cpu back, as I underclock ram and northbridge i get more and more stable at 4ghz

conclusion: board isnt supplying enough power to cpu


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


Awesome, you got your 955 at 4Ghz stable. Thats a huge achievement, guess the new BIOS did help. And at 1.440V isn't too bad either.


Hes on X86 also.


----------



## FlanK3r

its not all, i think possible with my Coller Master Hyper 212 is 4150-4200MHz.

and my record superpi to time


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Tried to do a memory upgrade - If anyone is knowledgeable with RAM, check out my thread in the AMD Memory section. Thanks. Also, despite all advice I got here, I went with the Xigmatek Liquid cooling system. My results are...disappointing, atleast I think so. I'm idling at the same temperate as I was with the stock AMD cooler. Going to give the As5 some time to cure in. I have nothing to lose, as the cooler is refundable if I don't like it. I had the dark knight in my hand and switched at the last second.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave*


Tried to do a memory upgrade - If anyone is knowledgeable with RAM, check out my thread in the AMD Memory section. Thanks. Also, despite all advice I got here, I went with the Xigmatek Liquid cooling system. My results are...disappointing, atleast I think so. I'm idling at the same temperate as I was with the stock AMD cooler. Going to give the As5 some time to cure in. I have nothing to lose, as the cooler is refundable if I don't like it. I had the dark knight in my hand and switched at the last second.


Might've put too little/too much AS5. Regardless of cure time it should still be lower than stock. I assume you're talking about this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233011 
Either way, I'm pretty sure the dark knight is better.

EDIT: I just read some reviews(not on newegg) and it seems to be pretty good. Try reseating.

EDIT2: http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...id=2070&page=1 - seems decent but not better than what you could've gotten for the same price.


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


Might've put too little/too much AS5. Regardless of cure time it should still be lower than stock. I assume you're talking about this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233011 
Either way, I'm pretty sure the dark knight is better.


agreed, the best stand alone liquid cooling solution is the CoolIT domino ALC, but that doesnt even compete with the cream of the crop air coolers, such as the Megahalems, True, IFX, Thor Hammer, etc


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Yes- that's the one I'm talking about. It's pretty much EXACTLY at the same temperature that my stock one was at. Also, I had to clock the FSB down to 200 so my core fq is at 3.5, instead of 3.6 like it was before. So now basically, I have a lower clock and the same temperature. Seems pretty lame to me. I'm going to be taking another trip out there to return the cooler probably.

Edit - I saw you mention the Thor's hammer. They had that one in stock. They also had the dark knight, OCZ vendetta, and numerous other ones. They did not have the Megahalems or a TRUE there though.


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave*


Yes- that's the one I'm talking about. It's pretty much EXACTLY at the same temperature that my stock one was at. Also, I had to clock the FSB down to 200 so my core fq is at 3.5, instead of 3.6 like it was before. So now basically, I have a lower clock and the same temperature. Seems pretty lame to me. I'm going to be taking another trip out there to return the cooler probably.

Edit - I saw you mention the Thor's hammer. They had that one in stock. They also had the dark knight, OCZ vendetta, and numerous other ones. They did not have the Megahalems or a TRUE there though.


take a look at this -> http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...&limitstart=16

these are the best air coolers on the market as of now, BUT be careful these were on a 1366 socket, so you may need to buy an extra retention adapter to use some of these, such as the Megahalems, which is currently on its way to me via Jab-Tech

price-performace ratio the Dark Knight is a great performer and a bargin as you can see in the chart


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

It shows the Thor's hammer out cooling the Dark Knight, maybe that's the one I will go with then. The extra 15$ doesn't mean much to me when it comes to having a cool system.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave*


It shows the Thor's hammer out cooling the Dark Knight, maybe that's the one I will go with then. The extra 15$ doesn't mean much to me when it comes to having a cool system.


I don't think it comes with a fan.


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


I don't think it comes with a fan.


right it does not come with a fan, which is an additional $15 for a good fan, so if price is not as much of an issue as performance grab the Thors Hammer it looks the part and performs even better


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tdesbien31*


right it does not come with a fan, which is an additional $15 for a good fan, so if price is not as much of an issue as performance grab the Thors Hammer it looks the part and performs even better


For the price he should get a TRUE or Megahalem online with a fan as they'll come out to be pretty much the same as a Thor's Hammer.


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


For the price he should get a TRUE or Megahalem online with a fan as they'll come out to be pretty much the same as a Thor's Hammer.


The problem is, I could go and grab the Thor's Hammer and a fan tomorrow. If I ordered a Mehahalem or TRUE I'd have to wait. If the price/performance is all the same, why wait? Also, I heard the TRUE needs lapping. Whether or not this is true (ha ha) I have no idea.


----------



## RawZ

Any guys from the UK interested in a X4 955 BE - mines up for sale here on the forums.


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave*


The problem is, I could go and grab the Thor's Hammer and a fan tomorrow. If I ordered a Mehahalem or TRUE I'd have to wait. If the price/performance is all the same, why wait? Also, I heard the TRUE needs lapping. Whether or not this is true (ha ha) I have no idea.


yes the TRUE has a very uneven base, and the mounting system is bad, you can move the heatsink, Prolimatech, the company that makes Megahalem is alot of the guys from Thermalright the company that makes the TRUE, basically just made a better all around product in the Megahalem, but if you dont want to wait, grab the Thor Hammer, it preforms equal to the TRUE and you can get it locally, i say go for it!


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave* 
The problem is, I could go and grab the Thor's Hammer and a fan tomorrow. If I ordered a Mehahalem or TRUE I'd have to wait. If the price/performance is all the same, why wait? Also, I heard the TRUE needs lapping. Whether or not this is true (ha ha) I have no idea.

Everyone laps their TRUE's meaning they perform better than specified in that chart that spells Megahalem wrong. So the performance isn't the same. Regardless the Thor's Hammer will get the job done but the others are more bang for your buck.

Also, said chart doesn't even have IFX or Mugen 2 on there.


----------



## skugpezz

i cant seem to find the tru copper on newegg


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
i cant seem to find the tru copper on newegg

Yeah...they don't have any of the TRUEs there. Check out this link -
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/....php?p=3774587


----------



## skugpezz

i was reading a review , they said it is real heavy


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
i was reading a review , they said it is real heavy

it is i believe its like 1900+ grams, and it will break any mobo's who aren't horizontal


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tdesbien31* 
it is i believe its like 1900+ grams, and it will break any mobo's who aren't horizontal

well that cooler will never go in my system... xigy darknight FTW!!!


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Sounds like the Thor's hammer is a good choice then. Anyone interested in helping me with my RAM now? Haha =]


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave* 
Sounds like the Thor's hammer is a good choice then. Anyone interested in helping me with my RAM now? Haha =]

what speed RAM you lookin for i would be glad to help you

DDR2? DDR3? Price range?


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tdesbien31* 
what speed RAM you lookin for i would be glad to help you

DDR2? DDR3? Price range?


Well, I already bought the RAM - I already made a thread about it in the AMD memory section. The problem I'm having is that I'm not sure it's working at the correct speed. Thanks for your reply though, whether you want to reply here or there I appreciate it.


----------



## battosaii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bullant* 
Hi Slappa

Just wondering if you had a chance to try the new bios out yet?.

new bios? just went on the gigabye website and didnt see a new bios for the UD4 or UD5.. where did you see new bios?

fuuuu just checked its new bios for DDR2 UD5 i have DDR3 UD4


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battosaii* 
new bios? just went on the gigabye website and didnt see a new bios for the UD4 or UD5.. where did you see new bios?

fuuuu just checked its new bios for DDR2 UD5 i have DDR3 UD4









a new bios is out I am using it now

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Hes on X86 also.

why the hate?


----------



## battosaii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


a new bios is out I am using it now


where did you find it i went to gigabyte website they only show the F4A as the last bios released on 2009/03/27.

http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...3012#anchor_os

did you find it though the @bios program?

Edit: i even checked the @bios program and it says the latest bios for the DDR3 UD4 is F4A thats a couple months old already


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battosaii*


where did you find it i went to gigabyte website they only show the F4A as the last bios released on 2009/03/27.

http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...3012#anchor_os

did you find it though the @bios program?

Edit: i even checked the @bios program and it says the latest bios for the DDR3 UD4 is F4A thats a couple months old already


it seems they pulled it from the site I am using F4g


----------



## skugpezz

sweetness


----------



## ChrisB17

Man its a sad day. I am officially selling my 955.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Man its a sad day. I am officially selling my 955.


your loss not mine, you can easily ask someone to send the bios to you


----------



## ChrisB17

Wut? It is my loss. I am sad.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*













I bump you and raise you sir


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


I bump you and raise you sir


Stable?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


Stable?


Probably not, just finding max validations on air.

Heres another feat. First SPi 1m under 17 seconds for me.


----------



## skugpezz

are my clocks being overlooked? I beat you slappa


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
are my clocks being overlooked? I beat you slappa

They aren't overlooked at all. I'm just firing up a little friendly competition with Flank3r.

Plus, yours wasn't validated, just screenshotted









Anyways, heres another under 17s


----------



## skugpezz

I cant seem to get under 20


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
I cant seem to get under 20

That would be your ram timings. You have to manually set them, as the BIOS probably defaulted them to slower JEDEC speeds.

BTW,

Skugpezz, this one is for you:


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Probably not, just finding max validations on air.

Heres another feat. First SPi 1m under 17 seconds for me.


















very nice man, il try get too under 17







(and o.c., new validation







)

maybe new club "AMD club under 17s superpi" ?


----------



## HondaGuy




----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
very nice man, il try get too under 17







(and o.c., new validation







)

maybe new club "AMD club under 17s superpi" ?









Thanks man. Keep trying, I like a challenge









and @ Hondaguy, I'm sure you can get that time lower?


----------



## skugpezz

i cant seem to get under 20 sec at 4.0ghz but here is 18 sec at 3.8ghz


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
i cant seem to get under 20 sec at 4.0ghz but here is 18 sec at 3.8ghz


That is because superPi is not all about CPU speed. When you have it at 4GHz all you do is up your multiplier to 20x. Doing this does not increase your NB, Ram or HT Speed at all. These factors help increase SuperPi performance which you are missing. That is why your run at 3.84GHz is faster because your HT Ref is at 240 so 240*16=3.84GHz, your ram goes to 1600MHz, your NB goes to 2160MHz and your HT goes to 2160MHz.


----------



## gulba

i may want to update my system @ 955 be , im still on a x2 5600









Update now, or wait for new cpus is the big question what do you think ?

And if you recomment update now, which board and ram for the 955 ?


----------



## tweakboy

Nice OC'es AMD fanboys..That's a nice chip,,, gl


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
That is because superPi is not all about CPU speed. When you have it at 4GHz all you do is up your multiplier to 20x. Doing this does not increase your NB, Ram or HT Speed at all. These factors help increase SuperPi performance which you are missing. That is why your run at 3.84GHz is faster because your HT Ref is at 240 so 240*16=3.84GHz, your ram goes to 1600MHz, your NB goes to 2160MHz and your HT goes to 2160MHz.

it seems my board cany handle the load of everything being overclocked. at 3.8ghz i can get a higher nb clock, at 4ghz i have to under clock the nb and ram to get stability


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


it seems my board cany handle the load of everything being overclocked. at 3.8ghz i can get a higher nb clock, at 4ghz i have to under clock the nb and ram to get stability


should of got the MSI or Asus board then...


----------



## criminal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tweakboy*


Nice OC'es AMD fanboys..That's a nice chip,,, gl










Ok... Intel fanboy?


----------



## battosaii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gulba*


i may want to update my system @ 955 be , im still on a x2 5600









Update now, or wait for new cpus is the big question what do you think ?

And if you recomment update now, which board and ram for the 955 ?


with computers there are always new parts coming out if yours waiting for new stuff to come out then your going to be waiting along time. as soon as somthing new comes out another new thing is announced it never ends.


----------



## peternorth

Hey everyone.

it's been a long time since i've done much overclocking 
so here goes, got a new computer a few weeks ago. 
just added a coolermaster V8 and figured I'd would give 
my 955 a run for it's money.

Results so far:

[email protected] 19x200 1.504v
CPU [email protected] 1.2v
MB [email protected] 1.2v
CPU-z valid

Pretty happy so far, temps are fine ran cinebench and
an OCCT for 10 minutes i understand it's suppose to 
be an hour but i will do it sooner of later


----------



## FlanK3r

today i have not much time Slappa, il try at sunday


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peternorth*


Hey everyone.

it's been a long time since i've done much overclocking 
so here goes, got a new computer a few weeks ago. 
just added a coolermaster V8 and figured I'd would give 
my 955 a run for it's money.

Results so far:

[email protected] 19x200 1.504v
CPU [email protected] 1.2v
MB [email protected] 1.2v
CPU-z valid

Pretty happy so far, temps are fine ran cinebench and
an OCCT for 10 minutes i understand it's suppose to 
be an hour but i will do it sooner of later










Great job, however I will not enter it into the database until it is at least 1 hour stable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


today i have not much time Slappa, il try at sunday










Alright, I'll be waiting


----------



## skugpezz

sweet!!!!!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
sweet!!!!!


Great Job!

Now beat my 16.890s


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Great Job!

Now beat my 16.890s
















lol i cant boot at 2.6ghz nb clock. board is letting me down


----------



## Slappa

Hey everyone

I pretty much took all the wide surface knowledge I know about overclocking these chips on the AM3 platform and I compiled it in a guide/blog. Of course this isn't everything, but I tried to keep it non-specific so a wide variety of setups could benefit from it.

Check it out: Phenom II AM3 Overclocking Essentials


----------



## Timlander

Nice post there Slappa!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


Nice post there Slappa!


Ty


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Off topic...

GO CAVS!


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave*


Off topic...

GO CAVS!


Did you replace your Xiggy "water cooling" yet?


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

I DID return it today, but I didn't pick up a new cooler, and I should have. I so concerned about a new heatsink fitting I just can't decide. The Thor's Hammer was going to cost 130+ because of fans and clips, and for that cost, I could almost get a water cooling setup. What's probably going to happen, is I will take my whole PC down to the Microcenter tomorrow and physically put the Dark Knight in my case to make sure it'll fit. (CAVS WIN!!!!) So as of right now, Im back on my stock cooler (which doesn't matter because the liquid cooler I had the same results as this one). By the way, could you check out my thread in the memory section and tell me what you think? I'd like to start working on my CPU again but I don't want to go any farther without learning about what happened when I installed my new RAM. Thanks =]


----------



## K10

Pretty sure it'll *only* fit with the side fan off. I'd take it off but it's your call there.

Also, I dunno much about RAM frequencies and honestly notice no difference between 1066 and 400. I'm sure someone will help you out though.


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

If I take the side fan off, my intake air flow will rely on the front 120mm fan which is blocked by my veliciraptor and two other drives. The side fan doesn't stick in much, maybe, rough guess...half an inch, if that. The Xiggy Liquid Cooler did fit, with about half an inch - inch to spare. They opened up all the coolers I asked about to show me, so I'm sure they will have no problems with me actually putting them in my case (with no thermal compound of course)


----------



## K10

Ah, well that's cool. Good luck with that and if you aren't satisfied with your temps, xiggies are dumb so you may need to reseat a few times.


----------



## chew*

Hmmm maybe I should enter this little PI 1m challenge









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Great Job!

Now beat my 16.890s
















AIR, OCZ, MSI and done


----------



## K10

Welcome! Be sure to do this.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
Welcome! Be sure to do this.

LOL I can't fill one of those out man, My hardware changes on an hourly basis. Maybe a pic will give you a better Idea


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
LOL I can't fill one of those out man, My hardware changes on an hourly basis. Maybe a pic will give you a better Idea









Yeah, I know who you are and am a fan. If you look through this thread I boast about you sometimes. What kind of cooling is that on the right mobo's GPU? Is it aftermarket? If so, how good is it? Also, what's the best AM3 board you've used so far?


----------



## skugpezz

chew what cooler are you using?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
chew what cooler are you using?

it LOOKS kinda like a Xiggy s1284EE to me but I don't think it is.


----------



## chew*

On the right is the 4850's I took the 06 record with, they work OK, quieter than the stock 4850 heatsinks, performance is the same but it takes the heat from the core off the ram and makes for easy swaps to waterblocks which I never got around to using as the record was doable on air.

Just vantec Iceberg 6 heatsinks...

That is a xigamatek1284EE ( one of the early releases ).....I have a TRUE 120 not pictured.....even with some mods and a really insane sanyo denki it can not beat my true for heavy loads..

Bios's on all the boards aren't 100% yet so its a tough call......I like the gigabyte, the MSI is nice but not my first choice for hardcore overclocking...

My personal favorite is the 790FX-UD5P ddr II board.......It just works perfect out of the box, all my ram works in it without hassles....and its an overclocking beast. My asus ddr II can't come close to it. Will be testing the beta in it so hopefully it will go public in the next week or so.

Should be fooling around with a few asus ddr III boards soon then I can make a better judgement.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
That is a xigamatek1284EE ( one of the early releases ).....I have a TRUE 120 not pictured.....even with some mods and a really insane sanyo denki it can not beat my true for heavy loads..

Ooo I was right







. How are they? I plan on either getting that, the dark knight or the Scythe Mugen 2 for my next build.


----------



## chew*

Well I use it for quick testing, It installs in seconds....True requires a little more work to install so I use that on the rig that will be on the bench for a few days, the true definitely beats it in my eyes though, I can bench cinebench and wprime 1024 higher with it ( load applications )


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
Well I use it for quick testing, It installs in seconds....True requires a little more work to install so I use that on the rig that will be on the bench for a few days, the true definitely beats it in my eyes though, I can bench cinebench and wprime 1024 higher with it ( load applications )

Ah. I'm not as hardcore as you are and don't need a TRUE(also, shipping it to Hawaii without fans from some site that I don't order from would cost like 90 bucks). I'm looking at this board. It looks good for my needs. I don't like that the max RAM is 1333 though. But it is cheap and is a good brand.

Also, I notice that there is _triple_ channel G.Skill RAM in the picture. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## skugpezz

should i change the fan on my cooler to this? http://forums.ncix.com/forums/index....d=0#msg1488454


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


Ah. I'm not as hardcore as you are and don't need a TRUE(also, shipping it to Hawaii without fans from some site that I don't order from would cost like 90 bucks). I'm looking at this board. It looks good for my needs. I don't like that the max RAM is 1333 though. But it is cheap and is a good brand.

Also, I notice that there is _triple_ channel G.Skill RAM in the picture. Is there a reason for this?


Yep I buy triple channel kits of ddr 3 bin them for the 2 best sticks and toss the other to the side as a spare







That particular set of 1600 ram I have up to 1750 Now IIRC.

For everyday use with tolerable noise level I'm partial to the Scythe Ultra Kazes......


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


Hmmm maybe I should enter this little PI 1m challenge









AIR, OCZ, MSI and done



















hehe, nice chew, i have not chance challenge with u, maybe only in 1M superpi or wprime 32







. AT Sunday i try "hardcore" 250 bus speed with NB 2750MHz and RAMs 4-4-4-15







. BTW challenge here is only AIR, not next water, dice etc







.


----------



## chew*

Hopefully my hardware arrives tommorow from its long vacation......I will tackle some 1m on the gigabyte and TRUE 120.









Np I will stick to air....the msi does 1m 4300 + on water







that was with xigamatek.


----------



## Bullant

Hi chew,

Was wondering what liquid cooling kit would you recommend?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bullant* 
Hi chew,

Was wondering what liquid cooling kit would you recommend?

DIY closed loop with a T-line and fillport with the best performing 1/2 barb block you can afford.


----------



## Riskitall84

Hi Chew* - Must say im lovin your work mate!

Was wondering how the 955 was on the MSI board for ya? Am dropping one in mine this weekend!


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
DIY closed loop with a T-line and fillport with the best performing 1/2 barb block you can afford.

Thanks Chew,

I,ll start looking now for the set up,cause the thermal liquid system i have now runs at 60c temp under load on prime.


----------



## chew*

Msi works good, Not sure if its going to break any records of yet but its not a hassle to work with. Make sure to use 1.3 or 13B7 bios.


----------



## llChaosll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Hey everyone

I pretty much took all the wide surface knowledge I know about overclocking these chips on the AM3 platform and I compiled it in a guide/blog. Of course this isn't everything, but I tried to keep it non-specific so a wide variety of setups could benefit from it.

Check it out: Phenom II AM3 Overclocking Essentials

Thanks Slappa! +rep, great guide!


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:

Msi works good, Not sure if its going to break any records of yet but its not a hassle to work with. Make sure to use 1.3 or 13B7 bios.
Thanks chew* - Have had the board since it was released and its been nice to work with! Can it do 3.8 on a nice voltage?

Do you know where I can get the 13B7 bios from? Working on the 1.3 at the mo and def noticed an improvement!


----------



## chew*

http://www.madshrimps.be/upload/Mass...577AMS.137.zip

1.3b7

Yep it can do 3.8 on nice voltage chip dependant....


----------



## Riskitall84

That looks nice thanks man! Cant wait to get my hands on it! Will be joining the thread one I do!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## tdesbien31

Chew do you recommend the MSI GD70 or the Gigabyte UD5P? im torn between them, ive seen good clocks on both, have you tried running a full 8gb of ram in all the lanes (4x2gb) to see if they will run their rated specs with all lanes filled on either board? I have had problems with boards only running their rated specs with more than 2 stick installed. and if you haven't could you test this for me?


----------



## skugpezz

whenever i add 1.4v to my northbridge my apps start crashing, I really want to get a tsbale northbridge clock of 2.6ghz


----------



## Michta

NB V or Cpu-NB V? I run around 2.6 NB with 1.367v nb-cpu and NBv @1.16(217 bclk)


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tdesbien31*


Chew do you recommend the MSI GD70 or the Gigabyte UD5P? im torn between them, ive seen good clocks on both, have you tried running a full 8gb of ram in all the lanes (4x2gb) to see if they will run their rated specs with all lanes filled on either board? I have had problems with boards only running their rated specs with more than 2 stick installed. and if you haven't could you test this for me?


If you look at my post in this thread then you will see, I was able to get to a little over 3.8 stable with 8GB of ram @ 1600 9-9-9-28 on the GA board in my sig.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michta*


NB V or Cpu-NB V? I run around 2.6 NB with 1.367v nb-cpu and NBv @1.16(217 bclk)


I am talking about north bridge voltage , i am not sure of what my nb-cpu is but i have it set to +.125v in bios


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


If you look at my post in this thread then you will see, I was able to get to a little over 3.8 stable with 8GB of ram @ 1600 9-9-9-28 on the GA board in my sig.


im courios about ram running at a faster Cas, 9 is very slow for 1600, im talking 8gb of 6 or 7 cas 1600 Mem


----------



## Michta

On my board the stock NBv was @ 1.10. If I am not mistake, an NB bump is necessary when you start to ramp up the ref clock(Bclk)and 1.4v for a northbridge on air would be excessive so we may be confusing the two different voltages based on the motherboard we use.

If you are looking at getting a stable 2600 NB clock then you need to focus on the nb-cpu voltage at least on my Asus. maybe it's different on your board, but on my asus the NB-CPUv is what I focus on and just under 1.4v gets me stable.


----------



## Michta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tdesbien31*


im courios about ram running at a faster Cas, 9 is very slow for 1600, im talking 8gb of 6 or 7 cas 1600 Mem


For AMD, nothing beats the OCZ LV plats for a good 7cas at 1600 for my money. I use the gold versions that run [email protected] 1740 rightn ow 24/7 and I love them. Best part is I can do this all on 1.70volts when stock is 1.65. If running stock 1600 then you can undervolt and they run fine. Though I only use 2X2 atm so no clue on the stability of filling all 4 dimms.


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michta*


For AMD, nothing beats the OCZ LV plats for a good 7cas at 1600 for my money. I use the gold versions that run [email protected] 1740 rightn ow 24/7 and I love them. Best part is I can do this all on 1.70volts when stock is 1.65. If running stock 1600 then you can undervolt and they run fine. Though I only use 2X2 atm so no clue on the stability of filling all 4 dimms.


you mind linking me to these bad boys? i couldnt find them on goodle, and the egg only had Intel versions


----------



## Michta

http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...um_amd_edition


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michta*


http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...um_amd_edition


thats nice ram, too bad the heat sinks look like crap... ill definitely consider these


----------



## skugpezz

SWEET, 3.9ghz STABLE at lower voltage


----------



## Michta

Do you have 2T set manually or is that from auto? First time I've seen an AM3 board on auto set it to 2T if that is the case.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


Hmmm maybe I should enter this little PI 1m challenge









AIR, OCZ, MSI and done










Hmm. I'm coming for you









Remember, I'll be on a lowly set of G.Skill 1333MHz 7-7-7-18 though.


----------



## Michta

Careful, Chew uses the force...


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Hmm. I'm coming for you









Remember, I'll be on a lowly set of G.Skill 1333MHz 7-7-7-18 though.


Get a set of OCZ 1600 plats man cheap money, like $90 for 3x2g.......


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tdesbien31*


im courios about ram running at a faster Cas, 9 is very slow for 1600, im talking 8gb of 6 or 7 cas 1600 Mem


9 is actually not very slow. And your gonna be hard pressed to get 8GB @1600 and 7-7-7-24. The sticks I have now are rated for 7-7-7-24 and will work @ 1600 and 77724 with 2 sticks, but 4 sticks is really pushing the limits of the motherboard.


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


9 is actually not very slow. And your gonna be hard pressed to get 8GB @1600 and 7-7-7-24.


thats why i asked chew if he knew if he could get a full 8gb of 6 or 7 cas 1600 ram running on either the Gd70 or Ud5P... if anyone has tried this let me know


----------



## chew*

Nah I stick to mainstream OS's 32 bit.......No need for 8 gig of ram. I have tested all 4 banks with ddr II and 940 though with 4x1g.....I saw no issues...

You guys should really be running prime blend for stability.....Not OCCT......I can pass that with my eyes closed as it doesn't stress memory or IMC nearly as much.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


Nah I stick to mainstream OS's 32 bit.......No need for 8 gig of ram. I have tested all 4 banks with ddr II and 940 though with 4x1g.....I saw no issues...

You guys should really be running prime blend for stability.....Not OCCT......I can pass that with my eyes closed as it doesn't stress memory or IMC nearly as much.


Yea I have found that prime blend does a good job. Finds the most unstable of overclocks within a matter of seconds. TO be very sure I have a good and stable overclock, I run prime till about the 3- 3.5 hour mark, then go play a game for an hour or so. If no crashes then it is most likely stable.

As for *tdesbien31*, I havent tried overclocking just the ram since the new bios release. So since i see your very interested in this, I have just now clocked all 8Gb of my ram to 1333 and 7-7-7-24 @ 1.75V everything else stock V. Everything has booted up fine and am at 8% coverage in memtest with 0 errors so far. Ill keep you updated.


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


Nah I stick to mainstream OS's 32 bit.......No need for 8 gig of ram. I have tested all 4 banks with ddr II and 940 though with 4x1g.....I saw no issues...

You guys should really be running prime blend for stability.....Not OCCT......I can pass that with my eyes closed as it doesn't stress memory or IMC nearly as much.


what board did you test this on? im talkin about the Am3 boards


----------



## chew*

Haven't tested on AM3 yet.....I'm rather poor and lucky I can afford the few cheap sets of ram I have......

I would not be playing with 7-7-7 1600 stuff if I had money








more than likely would be using elpida hypers.....and at $600+ for 8 gigs thats not happening....especially since i'm not an advocate of 64 bit.....and my current OS only recognizes 3 gigs









Put simply 64 bit and 8 gigs + the word overclocking do not belong in the same sentence....Even intels take a hit with all banks occupied....

I'm a bencher, I don't run photshop on my bench rig


----------



## Michta

What would you actually need 8 gigs of ram for? Most of us have no need for that kinda ram. Those that are in certain careers/businesses definately, but for the majority of the mainstream user it is complete overkill. I know that alot of people are having issues with all 4 dimms filled with 4X2 on the AM3 platforms at anything beyond 1333. At least this is based on posts in the OCZ and corsair forums


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michta*


What would you actually need 8 gigs of ram for? Most of us have no need for that kinda ram. Those that are in certain careers/businesses definately, but for the majority of the mainstream user it is complete overkill. I know that alot of people are having issues with all 4 dimms filled with 4X2 on the AM3 platforms at anything beyond 1333. At least this is based on posts in the OCZ and corsair forums










They use it in 64 bit and encoding and photoshop.....where it does help and make a diff.....


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michta*


What would you actually need 8 gigs of ram for? Most of us have no need for that kinda ram. Those that are in certain careers/businesses definately, but for the majority of the mainstream user it is complete overkill. I know that alot of people are having issues with all 4 dimms filled with 4X2 on the AM3 platforms at anything beyond 1333. At least this is based on posts in the OCZ and corsair forums










right on that is what i was thinking, hopefully bios updates will lift this to 4 dimms @ 1600 or more...


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tdesbien31*


right on that is what i was thinking, hopefully bios updates will lift this to 4 dimms @ 1600 or more...


Update for you. Dont know if you saw my post up there^^^. But I got 1 error 40% in so im gonna change some voltages around and see where I can go from there.

EDIT: Ok what I did was increase the NB clock to 2200, the HT to 2200, NBVid to +.025. Left all other settings the same as before. Computer just now booted into windows. Lets see where this gets us....


----------



## chew*

Allright be back later guys.....got to chase down my hardware from fed ex....apparently they don't know how to knock on a door.......


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

WOOT IM IN!!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=576018

no OC yet but i will be playing all night long with this sucker!!

~Andrew


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
Update for you. Dont know if you saw my post up there^^^. But I got 1 error 40% in so im gonna change some voltages around and see where I can go from there.

EDIT: Ok what I did was increase the NB clock to 2200, the HT to 2200, NBVid to +.025. Left all other settings the same as before. Computer just now booted into windows. Lets see where this gets us....

Update: 60% coverage, 0 errors. Seems to be running fine for now. Once it hits 100% im gonna go play a few games and see what happens. Next step is to try 1600.


----------



## Timlander

Alright, stable at 1333 and 7-7-7-24. Ill be trying out 1600 later tonight.


----------



## YZ400Man

Hello, I have been looking to upgrade my MB and RAM to use DDR3. I really do not need to have 4 way crossfire etc. Should I potentially be able to OC my 955 on a 790X motherboard as high as I could on an 790fx board. I hope I made sense, and all advise/opinions are appreciated.


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

How long should I let Prime 95 run to get my results validated?


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave*


How long should I let Prime 95 run to get my results validated?


usually if it runs for at least an hour your safe


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Alright =]


----------



## Michta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave*


How long should I let Prime 95 run to get my results validated?


If you want a good run at testing stability 3+ hours or so. I think chew had posted somewhere that right around that mark a certain error may pop up if you have an unstable OC.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tdesbien31*


usually if it runs for at least an hour your safe


Yea 1 hour is not adequate. You need to run at least 3 hours.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YZ400Man*


Hello, I have been looking to upgrade my MB and RAM to use DDR3. I really do not need to have 4 way crossfire etc. Should I potentially be able to OC my 955 on a 790X motherboard as high as I could on an 790fx board. I hope I made sense, and all advise/opinions are appreciated.


I would say go with an FX board. From what iv heard that are a bit better for overclocking.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=576109

there is my first result worth posting. the temps never got above 43C!!! looks like the zalman 9500 is the little heatsink that could. anyways im glad it looks like there is more headroom although putting the multi to 18.5x crashes prime 95 immediately. i could raise the fsb but my ram doesn't like that. Any thoughts?

edit: cpu is at 1.39v

~Andrew


----------



## Timlander

Nice 3.6. Go for 3.8. =)


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


Nice 3.6. Go for 3.8. =)


do you think i need to lower my ram speed from 1066 to 800 cause it will OC if i raise the fsb. I tried upping the multi to 18.5 but it crashed.

do you think 212x18=3816mhz will work. what do you think i should set the NB voltage and CPU-NB voltage to?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=576109

EDIT AGAIN: 18x200 with 1.4375v crashed prime 95 after 1 hour. booooo.


----------



## Michta

3.8 seems fairly common by many posters on decent motherboards. I'm not familiar with yours at all though. Keep tweaking that baby until you see that 3.8 cpuz


----------



## Michta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
I would say go with an FX board. From what iv heard that are a bit better for overclocking.

I have an 810 w/M4A78T-E GX board and the difference between that and my 955 BE w/M4A79T deluxe FX board is night and day.


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

New BIOS just crushed my OC. Ugh.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


do you think i need to lower my ram speed from 1066 to 800 cause it will OC if i raise the fsb. I tried upping the multi to 18.5 but it crashed.

do you think 212x18=3816mhz will work. what do you think i should set the NB voltage and CPU-NB voltage to?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=576109

EDIT AGAIN: 18x200 with 1.4375v crashed prime 95 after 1 hour. booooo.


ugh...the DDR2 board...dont know much about those with these chips cause im running the DDR3. But I would try lowering the ram clock, using only 2 sticks of ram(if you have 4 sticks take 2 out), raising the NB V to about +.2, CPU-NB up by about .2 or .25. And try with the NB and HT-Link clocks around 2200-2600. Raising the NB and HT-Link clocks helped me out a lot.

Also, I have had more luck with FSB overclocking so far, maybe its just the young DDR3 bios for now, but you may want to try what you said and do 212x18 and see where that gets you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michta*


I have an 810 w/M4A78T-E GX board and the difference between that and my 955 BE w/M4A79T deluxe FX board is night and day.


Yea I thought so, Iv heard this from a lot of different people.


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

It turns out my new BIOS set my voltage at .965, so I now I put them back up at 1.3v. I can't even get 3.6Ghz to run stable now. My FSB is even set back at 200. Before, I could use the 18x multi and a 206 FSB. Now I cant even get just the 18x multi to run stable. Any suggestions? Not having too good of luck here.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave*


It turns out my new BIOS set my voltage at .965, so I now I put them back up at 1.3v. I can't even get 3.6Ghz to run stable now. My FSB is even set back at 200. Before, I could use the 18x multi and a 206 FSB. Now I cant even get just the 18x multi to run stable. Any suggestions? Not having too good of luck here.


Dont know what to tell you...maybe a higher cpuNB voltage or NB clock...


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Is it possible that these BIOS just...suck?


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave*


Is it possible that these BIOS just...suck?


I dont know. You have a totally different motherboard and bios that I do.


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Tried a new test with these specs...

CPU Voltage - 1.4v
NB frequency - 2000
CPU-NB volt - 1.2
HT Link - Auto
FSB Clock - 204

Five mins and BSOD in Prime95. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
Haven't tested on AM3 yet.....I'm rather poor and lucky I can afford the few cheap sets of ram I have......

I would not be playing with 7-7-7 1600 stuff if I had money







more than likely would be using elpida hypers.....and at $600+ for 8 gigs thats not happening....especially since i'm not an advocate of 64 bit.....and my current OS only recognizes 3 gigs









Put simply 64 bit and 8 gigs + the word overclocking do not belong in the same sentence....Even intels take a hit with all banks occupied....

I'm a bencher, I don't run photshop on my bench rig









HI chew,
would you have a link to the elpida hypers ram you would use?


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave* 
Tried a new test with these specs...

CPU Voltage - 1.4v
NB frequency - 2000
CPU-NB volt - 1.2
HT Link - Auto
FSB Clock - 204

Five mins and BSOD in Prime95. Am I missing something here?


So FSB is 204 and multi is x16? And it still isnt stable??? I would make sure you got the right BIOS for your motherboard. Try and go back to the website and make sure you get the correct bios and try another flash.


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
So FSB is 204 and multi is x16? And it still isnt stable??? I would make sure you got the right BIOS for your motherboard. Try and go back to the website and make sure you get the correct bios and try another flash.

Sorry, My CPU Multi is 18x. And Yeah I'm sure I got the right BIOS. I'll double check anyways, though.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Srt4RacerDave* 
Sorry, My CPU Multi is 18x. And Yeah I'm sure I got the right BIOS. I'll double check anyways, though.

Try overclocking with just the FSB, leaving the multi at stock. If that doesn't work, put everything at stock and see if it is stable there. Also make sure your temps are fine. Ill be able to help you more on this tomorrow after work. GL


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

Thanks, I'll be here. My temperatures are fine, they only hit something like 47C under Prime 95 load (while it ran). I'll try increasing the FSB, but I'm afriad if I set my RAM at 1066 and I increase the FSB too much it won't be stable because of that.


----------



## skugpezz

I am definately gonna get a fx board, the msi looks nice, the gigabyte looks great too and msi has failed me in the pass


----------



## Slappa

*Slappa & Addies 2nd Dice Experiment

Dry Ice. Phenom II 955. CF 4850s.*

Setup Pics, Pot, Temperature Monitor, Dry Ice

















































Achievements:

*5040MHz Validation*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=576291


















*Under 15s SuperPi 1m*









*23.8K 3DMark06 Run*


----------



## Bullant

Hey Slappa,

Very nice o,clock,looks like you been busy with that new bios


----------



## chew*

Hmmm, I forgot to give you that lesson on DI while we were in texas, might have to give you my AIM......Unless you want to watch my video repeatedly till you figure it out









F3L is better


----------



## skugpezz

amd overdrive wont keep the voltage i set in tabs


----------



## morphus1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


F3L is better










Is it?, I got that f3k one







(its says on the website the 955 should have f5c doesnt it)http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=3005
I'm starting to hate this chip. Granted its my own inability to oc but still








actually scratch that its this gigabyte mobo i rekon. What ever it is my pc has gone wierd as **** since i got this upgrade.
My temps are back up after the the switch to ddr3 mobo, but my case is in top form airflow wise(as much as a an apollo can be)
i idle around 40 load out at like 60*


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


Hmmm, I forgot to give you that lesson on DI while we were in texas, might have to give you my AIM......Unless you want to watch my video repeatedly till you figure it out









F3L is better










Oh really? I hate F3L though, it's so flaky








I think you should PM me these lessons









Oh and yes I used less dice this time for more surface area at the bottom of the pot, that was just one shot near the end where I was tired and trying to rid leftover DICE.


----------



## skugpezz

another underclocked ram to 1066 and ht link to 1800mhz to get stable, I think thi mobo needs more power lanes


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
another underclocked ram to 1066 and ht link to 1800mhz to get stable, I think thi mobo needs more power lanes










Yea man you got the entry lvl board there...so its not gonna be the best... =*(


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Oh really? I hate F3L though, it's so flaky








I think you should PM me these lessons









Oh and yes I used less dice this time for more surface area at the bottom of the pot, that was just one shot near the end where I was tired and trying to rid leftover DICE.

Now you need to master the art of crushing it into a fine powder with a hammer and a spagehtti strainer, maximum surface area to acetone mixture







slushy consistency with very vey little acetone and DI......10 LBS should last you 8 hours.

You should be able to validate 5.2 on every chip with DI so you have much to learn young padawan.

Let me guess F3K is sooooo much easier to clock your ram right?

How bout testing performance with same timings and same speeds both bios


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


Now you need to master the art of crushing it into a fine powder with a hammer and a spagehtti strainer, maximum surface area to acetone mixture







slushy consistency with very vey little acetone and DI......10 LBS should last you 8 hours.

You should be able to validate 5.2 on every chip with DI so you have much to learn young padawan.

Let me guess F3K is sooooo much easier to clock your ram right?

How bout testing performance with same timings and same speeds both bios










Yeah I noticed the powdered DI in your video. Hmm. I will do this next time.

Actually not necessarily. I found both of the bioses to OC ram the same for me. Does F3L actually perform better?


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Yeah I noticed the powdered DI in your video. Hmm. I will do this next time.

Actually not necessarily. I found both of the bioses to OC ram the same for me. Does F3L actually perform better?


F3L runs a tighter ship, basically clock per clock performance is faster.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
Yea man you got the entry lvl board there...so its not gonna be the best... =*(

lol i keep forgetting , maybe because the board looks so awesome


----------



## K10

Sig rig is in the mail


----------



## scottath

Looks like i may end up getting the GA-790FX-UD5P.....
The main supplier of DFI in Sydney has no stock of the DFI board and will not for a month.....








Will try hunting for one that someone may have stashed - if not looks like the gigabyte baord is it


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


lol i keep forgetting , maybe because the board looks so awesome


That it does!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Looks like i may end up getting the GA-790FX-UD5P.....
The main supplier of DFI in Sydney has no stock of the DFI board and will not for a month.....








Will try hunting for one that someone may have stashed - if not looks like the gigabyte baord is it


And why are you sad about this? The GA board is one of the best.


----------



## scottath

the DFI board looked really good......
This is the non-DDR3 board also.....will be using my DDR2 that will do 1300mhz easily


----------



## TheCh3F

Here's my latest OC running the F3K bios but this time I am running AC chilled water







60 IBT passes 4009MHz 211x19 @ 1.525v in BIOS and +1.00v to CPU-NB. Ram is running on the 8x multi also so I guess they got that fixed in the F3K bios. EDIT: OS Win7 x86 and changed to a thumbnail for viewing pleasure.



Direct image link: http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7...0ibtstable.jpg


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
Here's my latest OC running the F3K bios but this time I am running AC chilled water







60 IBT passes 4009MHz 211x19 @ 1.525v in BIOS and +1.00v to CPU-NB. Ram is running on the 8x multi also so I guess they got that fixed in the F3K bios. EDIT: OS Win7 x86 and changed to a thumbnail for viewing pleasure.



Direct image link: http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7...0ibtstable.jpg

sweet, do you think you could have done that on air?


----------



## Srt4RacerDave

What's a decent Super Pi/mod time to AIM for with a clock like mine?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
Here's my latest OC running the F3K bios but this time I am running AC chilled water







60 IBT passes 4009MHz 211x19 @ 1.525v in BIOS and +1.00v to CPU-NB. Ram is running on the 8x multi also so I guess they got that fixed in the F3K bios. EDIT: OS Win7 x86 and changed to a thumbnail for viewing pleasure.



Direct image link: http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7...0ibtstable.jpg

Great Job. That's what water does for you









Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
sweet, do you think you could have done that on air?

Probably not. Watercooling allows for a higher voltage tolerance because of the tradeoff for lower temps.


----------



## McDown

Got new mobo







(sorry Gigabyte - you in my heart forever! You know it baby)
Very impressive board. I spent 3 days trying to figure out some of the new setting in bios. Unfortunately RAM kinda crappy, I had to downclock it to run it stable, but it will do for now. It sucks when you have to deal with limitations like cost or availability. I want Animals!!!







but no way to find it in Canada.

3.8 GHz
CPU 1.42V
NB 1.2V
everything else at stock

I think I'll keep it as my 24/7 and push it more later just for the sake of OC art.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
Got new mobo







(sorry Gigabyte - you in my heart forever! You know it baby)
Very impressive board. I spent 3 days trying to figure out some of the new setting in bios. Unfortunately RAM kinda crappy, I had to downclock it to run it stable, but it will do for now. It sucks when you have to deal with limitations like cost or availability. I want Animals!!!







but no way to find it in Canada.

3.8 GHz
CPU 1.42V
NB 1.2V
everything else at stock

I think I'll keep it as my 24/7 and push it more later just for the sake of OC art.

Updated


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
Got new mobo







(sorry Gigabyte - you in my heart forever! You know it baby)
Very impressive board. I spent 3 days trying to figure out some of the new setting in bios. Unfortunately RAM kinda crappy, I had to downclock it to run it stable, but it will do for now. It sucks when you have to deal with limitations like cost or availability. I want Animals!!!







but no way to find it in Canada.

3.8 GHz
CPU 1.42V
NB 1.2V
everything else at stock

I think I'll keep it as my 24/7 and push it more later just for the sake of OC art.

lol I want to make the same jump to msi


----------



## skugpezz

slappa can you please update with my new 3.9ghz 1.42v stable oc


----------



## scottath

Ok - my 955 and the GA-MA790FX-UD5P is ordered - will get it tomorrow (assuming courier doesn't stuff up)


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


slappa can you please update with my new 3.9ghz 1.42v stable oc











Testing was updated to a minimum of 3 hours i believe. Nice OC none the less.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
Testing was updated to a minimum of 3 hours i believe. Nice OC none the less.

oh thanks, well now i have ti test overclocks for 3hrs


----------



## MisterAutomatic

There ya go. Please add me.


----------



## chew*

2 instances are necessary to test 4 cores









You guys should not be using OCCT unless you just intend to stress the cpu's cores and not the IMC/memory.....

I will state it a million times.........OCCT does nothing for testing the IMC/memory......I know many people can pass OCCT and fail prime blend instantly.........

I would be glad to show you how easy I can pass OCCT/Linpack above 4 gig


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


2 instances are necessary to test 4 cores










Also it needs to be ran for 3 hours.


----------



## FlanK3r

slappa, chew, im here







But it was hard, i cant changing NB multiplier up (need new bios) and i made about DRAM 1:2 and "fsb". With only changing NB multiplier and ddr2 1066MHz, if i have this, i could better present.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
slappa, chew, im here







But it was hard, i cant changing NB multiplier up (need new bios) and i made about DRAM 1:2 and "fsb". With only changing NB multiplier and ddr2 1066MHz, if i have this, i could better present.


Great Job getting under 17s.


----------



## chew*

Why can't you increase NB? Try +1.425v.........and watch the heat....If it gives you a failed OC message, go back in bios and set manual to your desired setting again and reboot


----------



## j-dot

anyone have any good RAM recommendations that would work well in a GA-MA790FXT-UD5P with my 955?

I was looking at getting the OCZ Platinum 1600's @ 7-7-7-24...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chrono Detector

So nobody here can get this chip stable at 4Ghz?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


So nobody here can get this chip stable at 4Ghz?


Someone with an AM3 board did it on water. Not sure if the first post is updated yet.


----------



## scottath

Just got mine - just installed windows - installing drivers now.

Why do people black put part of the model number on the CPU's?


----------



## MisterAutomatic

What program do I use to stress test it. The orthos one that I downloaded only tested 2 cores.


----------



## chew*

Prime 95......

I can get the cpu stable at 4 gig....however do you honestly think you would see a beneficial gain performance wise at 4.0 gig over 3.8 gig with an optimized NB clock in real world applications?

Here's some water benching for you.....vista 32...


----------



## Michta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j-dot* 
anyone have any good RAM recommendations that would work well in a GA-MA790FXT-UD5P with my 955?

I was looking at getting the OCZ Platinum 1600's @ 7-7-7-24...

Thanks in advance.

The OCZ Low volt 1.65 Plat 1600'[email protected] 7-7-7-24 are great for the AM3 plats.


----------



## Michta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
Prime 95......

I can get the cpu stable at 4 gig....however do you honestly think you would see a beneficial gain performance wise at 4.0 gig over 3.8 gig with an optimized NB clock in real world applications?

Here's some water benching for you.....vista 32...










Nice GPU score. Are you running 4870X2 crossfired? I can only get around 13400 on the CPU side @ 3.8 so far on air. I can run 4.0 but it fails any prime testing, but I am ok with 3.8-3.9. Been tweaking the ram/nb/cpu setup and pretty much done with the OC. I seem to have a chip that leaks a bit so it likes more voltage then what I see posted everywhere. At 3.8-3.9 it wants 1.50 and at 4.0+ it wants anything over 1.53.

However, the nice ram I have loves the voltages to remain low. Go figure...


----------



## scottath

Just got 21k non prime tested with my 4870 pair and the 955 at 3.8ghz (multi clocked only)
This is my first experience with amd clocking - but am familiar with intel clocking.

Any pointers?

Not sure if this is proof enough for the club....


Was going to mount a shroud on the CPU - but the 38mm fan and 38mm shroud wouldnt fit there....touched the top 4870
They look pretty good for picture from my phone.....5mp on the Samsung Omnia











Mine a good chip? (if you can tell)
I'm runnign the F4C bios also - that the latest/best one?


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Dang, that is a good pic phone, lol. Well with my recent woes in the 955 oc'ing world I would suggest updating the bios before anything, thats my personal opinion. I couldn't move the multipliers in my bios to boot properly until I updated my bios, and this mobo just came out a while back. I think I might buy that mobo too, I had mistakenly bought it before when I had a 940, so I had to take it back.


----------



## skugpezz

slappa can we have an underclocking/low voltage table too?


----------



## j-dot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michta*


The OCZ Low volt 1.65 Plat 1600'[email protected] 7-7-7-24 are great for the AM3 plats.


Great, thanks Michta!

Slappa, Chew...what do you guys use?


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michta*


Nice GPU score. Are you running 4870X2 crossfired? I can only get around 13400 on the CPU side @ 3.8 so far on air. I can run 4.0 but it fails any prime testing, but I am ok with 3.8-3.9. Been tweaking the ram/nb/cpu setup and pretty much done with the OC. I seem to have a chip that leaks a bit so it likes more voltage then what I see posted everywhere. At 3.8-3.9 it wants 1.50 and at 4.0+ it wants anything over 1.53.

However, the nice ram I have loves the voltages to remain low. Go figure...


Top secret







work in progress.......those are the OCZ LV plats for that vantage run.....1.59v...for that speed.

That chip you have sounds like it would be a stellar LN2 chip.....higher leakage bad for air good for nuts like me though........

I use various sets of ram.....depends on the particular bench i'm tackling....


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


Top secret







work in progress.......those are the OCZ LV plats for that vantage run.....1.59v...for that speed.

That chip you have sounds like it would be a stellar LN2 chip.....higher leakage bad for air good for nuts like me though........

I use various sets of ram.....depends on the particular bench i'm tackling....


Chew*, if it was so top secret then why wouldn't you change the name of the jpeg









I'm looking into getting some OCZ's as they seem the best for AM3 ATM.

BTW chew, I found a special tricore that will sustain 1.8V+ using your air binning methods. This is great leakage and has amazing potential for exotic cooling.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j-dot*


Great, thanks Michta!

Slappa, Chew...what do you guys use?


I'm currently using a set of G.Skill 1333MHz 7-7-7-18-1T @ 1.6V . Decent ram, can do 1600MHz on 7-7-7-18-1T @ 1.6-1.7V. Actually want to try a higher binned set of this stuff.


----------



## Timlander

So have any of you guys used THIS ram yet? Im thinking about getting it. The ram I have now is pissing me off.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
So have any of you guys used THIS ram yet? Im thinking about getting it. The ram I have now is pissing me off.

I ordered those yesterday


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Chew*, if it was so top secret then why wouldn't you change the name of the jpeg









I'm looking into getting some OCZ's as they seem the best for AM3 ATM.

BTW chew, I found a special tricore that will sustain 1.8V+ using your air binning methods. This is great leakage and has amazing potential for exotic cooling.

I'm currently using a set of G.Skill 1333MHz 7-7-7-18-1T @ 1.6V . Decent ram, can do 1600MHz on 7-7-7-18-1T @ 1.6-1.7V. Actually want to try a higher binned set of this stuff.


Because I already got busted by sampsa for the same thing so what the hey.....

Sounds like a plan when do you toss cold at it......

I'm ready with yet another unit. This custom bad boy is an antique just brought back in service from its 9800 pro x1800/x1900 days of service, not quite as cold as it used to be ( IIRC -46F back then -23C now ) but I did a gas swap to something more accessible.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


Sounds like a plan when do we toss cold at it......I'm ready with yet another unit. This custom bad boy is an antique just brought back in service from its 9800 pro x1800/x1900 days of service, not quite as cold as it used to be ( IIRC -46F back then -23C now ) but I did a gas swap to something more accessible.


Very nice. I need one









I think with the tricore I'll do another confirmation that it likes the high volts, then I'll toss some DICE on it.

If it yields good results, I'll send you the chip if you want for LN2.







(that is of course, if none of your tri-cores have similar leakage)


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


I ordered those yesterday










i bet they are kpt ic's


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
i bet they are kpt ic's

???


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Very nice. I need one









I think with the tricore I'll do another confirmation that it likes the high volts, then I'll toss some DICE on it.

If it yields good results, I'll send you the chip if you want for LN2.







(that is of course, if none of your tri-cores have similar leakage)

sounds like a plan whenever I get my PSU's back.....so I can boot my other rigs.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
???

follow the quotes


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
follow the quotes

If these new sticks don't solve some of the issues i've been having I might be moving to a GD-70.


----------



## whe3ls

what problem is that?


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
follow the quotes

Follow the quotes? I said "???" because i didnt know what you were talking about.


----------



## Slappa

Brian,

This Tri does 1.9V (as far as I know since that is the max in the F3L Bios) and boots vista 32 (Rest is at stock)

Too bad this thing isn't a quad!







Definitely a great LN2 chip.

When you binned your quads, did you ever get any to go past 1.8v?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
what problem is that?

Highly temperamental with voltages and inconsistent instability/stability. Its been an extremely aggravating build so far. I am trying to pinpoint if something in particular is giving me trouble.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
Highly temperamental with voltages and inconsistent instability/stability. Its been an extremely aggravating build so far. I am trying to pinpoint if something in particular is giving me trouble.

I know how you feel, check my sig, im in the same exact boat as you are. My ram is also pissing me off to no end. 1 day, iv got it as stable as can be, passes mem test without a hitch, I can game and encode videos for hours no problem. The next day I get a blue screen when trying to play a game 10 minutes in...Nothing else is overclocked right now so the only thing it could be is the ram. If that 1.65V ram will allow me to actually run the ram at its rated specs, then I will get it. Im just about sick of this DDR3 ram.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 























Brian,

This Tri does 1.9V (as far as I know since that is the max in the F3L Bios) and boots vista 32 (Rest is at stock)

Too bad this thing isn't a quad!







Definitely a great LN2 chip.

When you binned your quads, did you ever get any to go past 1.8v?

Nah no quads boot over 1.65v...... That however is a really leaky chip..I think my 6188mhz 720 took 1.7ish v on air.....It also unlocked and 6188 validation was quadcore......

1.9v max in bios eh







see it does come in handy, just wasn't going to help that particular day.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
Nah no quads boot over 1.65v...... That however is a really leaky chip..I think my 6188mhz 720 took 1.7ish v on air.....It also unlocked and 6188 validation was quadcore......

1.9v max in bios eh







see it does come in handy, just wasn't going to help that particular day.

I assume 1.65v+ using AOD isn't uncommon though?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
Nah no quads boot over 1.65v...... That however is a really leaky chip..I think my 6188mhz 720 took 1.7ish v on air.....It also unlocked and 6188 validation was quadcore......

1.9v max in bios eh







see it does come in handy, just wasn't going to help that particular day.

Oh wow. My 955 doesn't boot over 1.5Vcore (BIOS) or 1.488Vcore (Windows).

This tri unlocks but the fourth core is busted. Get artifacts everywhere, sound is messed, and I get like 400 errors when windows boots.

However, I think this Tri may be a world record Tri. Might be the WR chip for single threaded benchies (SuperPi)


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
I assume 1.65v+ using AOD isn't uncommon though?

If they don't boot then what makes you think they will be stable running apps?

Most chips do not tolerate volts......especially true quads.....adding volts increases instability not stability......

Tri's are failed for various resons.....some due to the leakage they have...


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
If they don't boot then what makes you think they will be stable running apps?

Most chips do not tolerate volts......especially true quads.....adding volts increases instability not stability......

Tri's are failed for various resons.....some due to the leakage they have...

Wasn't saying anything about stability but was just curious. Maybe I misunderstood your statement?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Oh wow. My 955 doesn't boot over 1.5Vcore (BIOS) or 1.488Vcore (Windows).

This tri unlocks but the fourth core is busted. Get artifacts everywhere, sound is messed, and I get like 400 errors when windows boots.

However, I think this Tri may be a world record Tri. Might be the WR chip for single threaded benchies (SuperPi)

i boot at up to 1.55v on my 955


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
i boot at up to 1.55v on my 955

Nice, high leakage chip. You *may* be able to get 4GHz stable.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Nice, high leakage chip. You *may* be able to get 4GHz stable.

What does that mean? "High leakage"


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Nice, high leakage chip. You *may* be able to get 4GHz stable.

I am only willing to overclock on air, water doesnt impress me

what do you mean by high leakage?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
What does that mean? "High leakage"

Alright. Here is your Electrical Engineering Lesson for the day (Coming from a Student aspiring to get into electrical engineering):

Inside microprocessors, the purpose is to funnel electrons through electrical switches. With new process technologies, these circuits are getting so small *that barriers between different paths are getting thinner and thinner.*

*Now, when one of these barriers is so thin and there is high voltage running through the circuit, an electron or groups of electrons can jump the barrier.* This is called *Electron Leakage, or Electron Migration*. In Intel 45nm Processors, this is what causes degradation. AMD 45nm, not so much.

The reason why this is a "good thing" in Phenom II processors is because *they dislike high voltages* and in fact, become less stable with more voltage on a path running through a switch. When more of these electrons "jump" to another path, *not as many electrons are passing through the switch*. This allows for more stability at a higher voltage.

Now, I myself do not know if this electron leaking harms the Phenom II's like it does to the Intel 45nm process. So far, we have seen it does not really.

So there you have it. *Electron Leakage* explained.

If this is wrong then someone please correct me.


----------



## Timlander

huh, that's odd lol. I guess tomorrow ill try and see where i can get with stock V again.


----------



## chew*

Don't forget that high leakage equals out to a hotter chip as well.....High leakage chips don't necessarily do so well on air/water.........they are better suited for extreme cold to dispense the heat....


----------



## scottath

someone care to teach me.....lol

Coming form an Asus P5E - aka the rampage formula bios and new to amd overclocking.

I know my DDR2 can do 1300mhz.

I am running 4 dimms and dual 4870's

Questions:

Advanced clock calibration?
EEP?
Clock ratio = multiplier
CPU NB freq = ?
CPU Hpst Clock Control = FSB???
PCI-E clock = same as before - PCI-E lane clock
HT link width = ?
HT Link freq = ?
Memory clock = dram speed

Difference between NB/PCI-E/PLL voltage and NB voltage?
CPU NB VID control = the timings of the nb/cpu? i think it's similar to what i had set at x67 on my P5E for NB nad CPU

Thanks in advanced
Looking forward to clocking this chip

Ran 3dmark06 at 3.8ghz (just bumped multi and a bit of vcore) - got 500 points behind the q6600 at 3.856ghz (vs 955 @ 3.82 i think)


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
Don't forget that high leakage equals out to a hotter chip as well.....High leakage chips don't necessarily do so well on air/water.........they are better suited for extreme cold to dispense the heat....

Exactly. But a moderate leakage chip (1.55ishVcore) can be good for strong air cooling.


----------



## TheCh3F

Playing with my leakage (sounds so wrong)
Managed to boot into W7x86 at 1.675/1.7v in bios but crashed while opening cpuz.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Playing with my leakage (sounds so wrong)
Managed to boot into W7x86 at 1.675/1.7v in bios but crashed while opening cpuz.


Sounds like a pretty decent performer as far as leakage goes. (would be good for exotic cooling)

Although, you are on water. Most of the binning for high leakage that chew* and I do is on air, looking for the max bootable voltage on air.

So in reality, I'd see your chip getting up to ~1.575-~1.6ish volts air binning.


----------



## Michta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Playing with my leakage (sounds so wrong)
Managed to boot into W7x86 at 1.675/1.7v in bios but crashed while opening cpuz.











Running that Vcore would scare me even on water







I've done 4.2 on Air with a 1m run, but my Vcore was at 1.55. Anything more than that I would require some extreme cooling before I felt comfortable even though my chip loves the volts.

However, when I first bought the cpu/mobo I have I had it set to auto on accident(Vcore) and booted up the system to 3.8 the first go around to see what it would do. The mobo set the Vcore at 1.67







I noticed my voltage and temps when I opened up everest and was like DOH...and shutdown fast, but it did boot and open up apps just fine before I realized what was going on and shut down.


----------



## Michta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timlander*


I know how you feel, check my sig, im in the same exact boat as you are. My ram is also pissing me off to no end. 1 day, iv got it as stable as can be, passes mem test without a hitch, I can game and encode videos for hours no problem. The next day I get a blue screen when trying to play a game 10 minutes in...Nothing else is overclocked right now so the only thing it could be is the ram. If that 1.65V ram will allow me to actually run the ram at its rated specs, then I will get it. Im just about sick of this DDR3 ram.


I was using Corsair 1.8v 1600 ram and had all kinds of issues at anything over 3.6. When I put in the slightly slower 1600 Gold OCZ 1.65 8-8-8-24 sticks I found a whole new world with my 955 BE . I was able to get near 1800 stable on air just to see how far I can go. However, I run it at the ratings of 1600 8-8-824 and 1.65 on the nose(Can probably do 1.6 with no issues) and my 955 runs at 3.8 24/7 and it does 32m at 4.1 with no issues.(note NB/CPU is at 2600 and HT at 2000).

Also, with some good ram tuning I found that my stable vcore at 3.8 dropped from 1.5 to 1.46 with the OCZ sticks.(Plats would be even better then gold)


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michta*


I was using Corsair 1.8v 1600 ram and had all kinds of issues at anything over 3.6. When I put in the slightly slower 1600 Gold OCZ 1.65 8-8-8-24 sticks I found a whole new world with my 955 BE . I was able to get near 1800 stable on air just to see how far I can go. However, I run it at the ratings of 1600 8-8-824 and 1.65 on the nose(Can probably do 1.6 with no issues) and my 955 runs at 3.8 24/7 and it does 32m at 4.1 with no issues.(note NB/CPU is at 2600 and HT at 2000).

Also, with some good ram tuning I found that my stable vcore at 3.8 dropped from 1.5 to 1.46 with the OCZ sticks.(Plats would be even better then gold)


Sweet, i think im gonna get them very soon then.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
someone care to teach me.....lol

Coming form an Asus P5E - aka the rampage formula bios and new to amd overclocking.

I know my DDR2 can do 1300mhz.

I am running 4 dimms and dual 4870's

Questions:

Advanced clock calibration?
EEP?
Clock ratio = multiplier
CPU NB freq = ?
CPU Hpst Clock Control = FSB???
PCI-E clock = same as before - PCI-E lane clock
HT link width = ?
HT Link freq = ?
Memory clock = dram speed

Difference between NB/PCI-E/PLL voltage and NB voltage?
CPU NB VID control = the timings of the nb/cpu? i think it's similar to what i had set at x67 on my P5E for NB nad CPU

Thanks in advanced
Looking forward to clocking this chip

Ran 3dmark06 at 3.8ghz (just bumped multi and a bit of vcore) - got 500 points behind the q6600 at 3.856ghz (vs 955 @ 3.82 i think)

Dude I wish I knew too. The last AMD processor I had was a Phenom 9550 and I knew nothing about overclocking then. I didn't get serious until I got my xfx and my Q6600 and Q9540. I had my 9450 @ 3.8 stable, 3.9 almost stable. When I sold everything and got this rig set up and went into bios, I almost vomited. I have no idea what half this stuff is, and you feel like you're completely feeling around in the dark with no clue as to what you are doing.


----------



## chaosmarine32

Add me to the list of 955 OCs! Still tweaking though, and I will update whenever I can improve. Thanks.


----------



## topdog

Just got this baby tonight, I'll be playing with it this weekend


----------



## scottath

Why do people blank out the serial?


----------



## chew*

Because they are worried if they RMA amd will have seen it and refuse?

Unfortunately what most don't realize is that glyph on the chip tells AMD the same thing that the serial # does........sort of like a barcode.....


----------



## laurie

I knew that







I am super clever though so I would.
Anyway. I get my 955 tomorrow and am looking forward to having a play.
Also moving up from the 590 chipset to 790GX should be good fun too.
I will join in later on with some OC results.

Oh and + rep for Chew because he is Chew.


----------



## TheCh3F

To anyone still having some issues understanding how their voltages affect their settings and what not I found this thread to be a great read and highly informative. While Slappa and Chew* have also provided wonderful bits of info I felt that this, combined with theirs, truly gives the end-user the best chance at understanding their 955BE and how it interacts with their mobo.

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...706#post377706


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Sounds like a pretty decent performer as far as leakage goes. (would be good for exotic cooling)

Although, you are on water. Most of the binning for high leakage that chew* and I do is on air, looking for the max bootable voltage on air.

So in reality, I'd see your chip getting up to ~1.575-~1.6ish volts air binning.


My chip seems to have a "hole" between 1.55v and 1.6v. Hard to explain but it just doesn't like being in there.

EDIT: and omg... sorry for the double post

EDIT2: Meant 1.55v


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
My chip seems to have a "hole" between 1.5v and 1.6v. Hard to explain but it just doesn't like being in there.

EDIT: and omg... sorry for the double post

That is odd. Have never experienced that.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


To anyone still having some issues understanding how their voltages affect their settings and what not I found this thread to be a great read and highly informative. While Slappa and Chew* have also provided wonderful bits of info I felt that this, combined with theirs, truly gives the end-user the best chance at understanding their 955BE and how it interacts with their mobo.

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...706#post377706


Oh, oh God thank you. I've never kissed a unicorn, but if you were here, I'd kiss the unicorn in the picture. Jesus saves man. +Rep for you.


----------



## hitman1985

Here we go... finally had the time to waste 3 hrs









validation

Code:



Code:


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=580022

cooling = pts pecoba

pics of prime= check attachments.

sig rig has the specs.

anything else needed?

oh im pausing my ocing for a bit due to high temps and my new fans not in yet. but this should do for now


----------



## skugpezz

I was stable for 45mins prime 95 @ 4ghz 1.5v then pc froze


----------



## TheCh3F

Just updating my chips info as I did a reseat to see how my Shin Etsu G751 does with the 955BE.

CACYC AC0913FPMW


----------



## ?Dirty?

hello everyone , im new to this forum and overclocking in general, im @ 3.4ghz no big deal just got my dark Night and ready to see how far i can go with my lil knowledge, i remembered to get my stepping# CACYCA AC0913APMW , looking forward to posting my future results.


----------



## chew*

I decided you were to close to my time slappa so I broke out the ddr II board







Air true 120


----------



## FlanK3r

ufff, this will be hard for me to challenge







(i think, u are now winner with this score :-D ). Chew, do u know some ideal CPU/NB for Cinebench? I mean for the best scores? For example 3600MHz/2600MHz?U tested it some?


----------



## chew*

NB and ram does not help much.....its all about cpu speed......


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


(i think, u are now winner with this score :-D ). ?


You think?

Ok lets make 100% sure then







( just some FYI this is my bad chip )


----------



## chew*

Max bad chip will do on all cores...........Time to pull out another board and play some more....


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


You think?

Ok lets make 100% sure then







( just some FYI this is my bad chip )


chew* I don't know how you do it. I would not be able to get my chip above 4080MHz for a superpi run. Plus you have all the more knowledge of tweaking ram.

Great Job. Maybe since we got a cold day here in Calgary (8 Degrees celcius, I know insane for June) Perhaps I will try for a lower time later on using *air cooling* on cold air.


----------



## gerikoh

you 955 guys are just so...... errrr i'm so jealous of those clocks.









somebody sticky this already or combine it with the phenom 2 database thread.


----------



## chew*

LOL ram isn't tweaked yet







easy mode set rated timings, everything auto, set rated volts and speed and go......this set is rather expensive.....close to $200...............


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


LOL ram isn't tweaked yet







easy mode set rated timings, everything auto, set rated volts and speed and go......this set is rather expensive.....close to $200...............


There's another thing. I didn't mean you had tweaked the ram for that run, you just know how to when you want to. You could get in the 15s with that setup.

My 955 is not good enough to pull those clocks off, and my ram set is cheap, so there, you win.









But I'll keep trying. Looking into a new set of ram.


----------



## chew*

Here's the setup in question..........$200 dollar ram with heatspreaders ripped off day after I received them







as you can see from the pic......


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


Here's the setup in question..........$200 dollar ram with heatspreaders ripped off day after I received them







as you can see from the pic......


Very Nice. What kind of ram? or do you not want to share?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Very Nice. What kind of ram? or do you not want to share?

Sure but better ddr II can be had for cheaper IMO.

What I'm using ( appears they had a price drop )

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231201

However I'd reccomend this









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227455

Btw my AC was on for those runs......according to AC rooms temp is 70F..........cpu considerably warmer.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
Sure but better ddr II can be had for cheaper IMO.

What I'm using ( appears they had a price drop )

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231201

However I'd reccomend this









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227455

Btw my AC was on for those runs......according to AC rooms temp is 70F..........cpu considerably warmer.

Wow. I finally switch over and sell my AM2+ stuff, and this ram set comes along? 5-5-5-18 @ 1.8V 1200MHz? That is simply amazing.

I must be missing something, my ambient room temps are always below 20, because I'm in a really cold basement and running caseless. I really just think my chip doesn't like me


----------



## chew*

Your just not using the force.

Personally more fond of the matrix though, I bend spoons with my mind, There is no spoon.........

On a second note......get rid of that power supply...........get a 750 PC p&c at the minimum........and I'm not reccomending it because of the wattage..........


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
Sure but better ddr II can be had for cheaper IMO.

What I'm using ( appears they had a price drop )

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231201

However I'd reccomend this









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227455

Btw my AC was on for those runs......according to AC rooms temp is 70F..........cpu considerably warmer.


damn I wish i had that kinda ram

my DDR2 is 800 MHz 5-5-5-15, but it overclocks very nicely, it does 1020 5-5-5-15, I'm confident I can do more


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
Your just not using the force.

Personally more fond of the matrix though, I bend spoons with my mind, There is no spoon.........

On a second note......get rid of that power supply...........get a 750 PC p&c at the minimum........and I'm not reccomending it because of the wattage..........

Yes yes, I am not that noobie chew.

I'm either guessing it is because it is a high amperage single +12V rail or because it is very efficient and delivers clean power.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
damn I wish i had that kinda ram

my DDR2 is 800 MHz 5-5-5-15, but it overclocks very nicely, it does 1020 5-5-5-15, I'm confident I can do more

My cellshocks will smoke that 1m time ( 1000+ 4-4-4 )......just not a fan of high volt and or 2x1 gig sticks......me using those does nothing to help end users pick ram that will be good for daily usage.........


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Yes yes, I am not that noobie chew.

I'm either guessing it is because it is a high amperage single +12V rail or because it is very efficient and *delivers clean power*.

You got one part right, now....you just need to figure out what measurement determines clean power







I will let you take a guess before I tell you.......


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


You got one part right, now....you just need to figure out what measurement determines clean power







I will let you take a guess before I tell you.......


Have no clue for that.

But what I do know is that you can tell a PSU is supplying clean power when the voltages measured are closer to their theoretical value. Am I right or...?


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Have no clue for that.

But what I do know is that you can tell a PSU is supplying clean power when the voltages measured are closer to their theoretical value. Am I right or...?


Nope...........look for ripple measurements in reviews of power supplies.......make sure you look at a group of reviews not just one.....

Lower is better.............

Example.

750 watt PC P&C 30mv ripple

corsair 1000 watt HX 40mv ripple

1200 turbocool PC P&C 25mv ripple


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


Nope...........look for ripple measurements in reviews of power supplies.......make sure you look at a group of reviews not just one.....

Lower is better.............

Example.

750 watt PC P&C 30mv ripple

corsair 100 watt HX 40mv ripple

1200 turbocool PC P&C 25mv ripple


Hmm. Interesting. So you'd say that the difference of 10mv ripple is a big difference?


----------



## scottath

If you dont mind chew* - can i get a copy of your bios settings for that 4.1ghz spuerpi run with the TRUE.

I have a TRUE (lapped) and the GA-MA790FX-UD5P and my sticks (4) of ram will all do 1300mhz 5*** and one stick can do 1200mhz 4*** (havent tried the others yet) - they are all Crucial Ballistix sticks so Micro D9 chips.....

I can get to 4.1ghz and have run 3dmark at that - but that was by booting at 3.8ghz and using AMD's software to upp the multi from within windows to 4.1ghz

Any help much appreciated - coming from the Rampage Formula bios nad never have clocked amd's before - so a bit of a n00b at the amd side.....

thanks

scottath


----------



## chew*

Sorry guys I only post prime stable bios settings not hardcore bench settings......that can be used against me.

Heh I still have a maxximus to rampage.....its my files server.


----------



## scottath

Well mine was a Asus P5E that i cross flashed to the rampage formula - it is behind me
"verbaly" sold - but not physically yet.

Do you have any prime stable air settings around 4ghz?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Well mine was a Asus P5E that i cross flashed to the rampage formula - it is behind me
"verbaly" sold - but not physically yet.

Do you have any prime stable air settings around 4ghz?

I did a write up on how to get a stable oc Here >

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=240

And there is some bios settings for the ddr III version of this board prime stable here >

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=335

Hope this helps.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Hmm. Interesting. So you'd say that the difference of 10mv ripple is a big difference?

Absolutely IMO........


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
Absolutely IMO........

Hmmm. I guess I need to get one of those PC P&C PSU's....


----------



## scottath

Thanks for the links.

What the ripple for - CPU stability?
Got any figures for the HX-620?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Thanks for the links.

What the ripple for - CPU stability?
Got any figures for the HX-620?

give me a few I'll research them.

As you drop down in models/ wattage.....ripple appears to be going up.

HX 1000 40mv ripple
HX 850 50mv ripple
looks like the 620 and the 520 are the same design - wattage....50mv ripple 3.3v and 5v rails and just a little more on 12v rails.....

"The overall DC output quality for the Corsair TX750W was good but like a couple of CWT based power supplies before it a bit on the noisy side when it came to the 12v rail. The 12v rail trace started off Test #1 at ~30mV and rose to just under 90mV"

Due to researching which I have done alot of.......

The best bang for buck ripple wise is the 750 PC p&c.........If you want better quality than that with the same amount of ripple.....the PC P&C turbocool 860 fits the bill.........If you want the best money can buy the 1200 turbocool is the best hands down @ 25mv across the board...........better suited for bench rigs though.

Of course take my suggestions with a grain of salt.....I own all 3.....The only PSU I have that is not PC P&C is a 500 watt seasonic, interestingly enough they make the 750 watt line for PC p&c









Seasonic s12 500w ripple testing conclusion









"The Torture Test is equal to approximately 80% of the rated capacity of the Seasonic S12II-500 at 45c. This makes the Torture Test equal to 412w by loading the 12v rail to 27a, the 5v rail to 10a, the 3.3v rail to 8a, the +5vsb to 2a, and the -12v to 0.5a. The Torture Test results closely follow Test #3 results once more. All the rails remain in specification and the amplitudes for all traces remain well below 50mV.

The DC output quality of this unit is exceptional throughout all load conditions. Only at 100% load during Test #4 does the unit show much activity and even then while an interesting waveform it is well within specifications. The secondary side of this unit simply does an outstanding job once more proving the quality of this units build."


----------



## skugpezz

which is better? 1.5ghz ddr3 @ 9-9-9-24 1.85v or ddr3 1.16ghz 6-6-6-16 1.65v?

those are some stable tweaks I get with my ddr3 1333 1.6v ram... which will be faster?


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
which is better? 1.5ghz ddr3 @ 9-9-9-24 1.85v or ddr3 1.16ghz 6-6-6-16 1.65v?

those are some stable tweaks I get with my ddr3 1333 1.6v ram... which will be faster?

I would say the 2nd one.


----------



## FlanK3r

hm, 500W seasonic is not bad with ripple, right? 50mV is medium plus? But i have SS500-ET ...


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


which is better? 1.5ghz ddr3 @ 9-9-9-24 1.85v or ddr3 1.16ghz 6-6-6-16 1.65v?

those are some stable tweaks I get with my ddr3 1333 1.6v ram... which will be faster?


i d say the first one, higher clocks = higher bandwidth if im not mistaken.


----------



## TheCh3F

All i know is that my 750tx is SH** under load. Time to get a new psu.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


which is better? 1.5ghz ddr3 @ 9-9-9-24 1.85v or ddr3 1.16ghz 6-6-6-16 1.65v?

those are some stable tweaks I get with my ddr3 1333 1.6v ram... which will be faster?


See how they perform on some superpi runs. I'd put my money on the the tighter timings but it could be so close that its negligible.

EDIT and Off Topic: Looks like UPS bent me over and gave it to me rough _once again_. Was expecting my AMD Plat Kit tomorrow but I doubt I will see it on time. Rant thread here.


----------



## wuttz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Hmmm. I guess I need to get one of those PC P&C PSU's....










ummmm.. i came across this thread and just confirmed my research was right on after all.. 
had doubts but since slappa and chew* recommends, i think i'm safe~

=P


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Hi, just joined this awesome forum. Huge fan of the Phenom chips.

I really need some help getting to that elusive 4Ghz...

I am @ 3.91Ghz stable on a DDR2 board. I should be able to get there.

I can boot etc. with extreme volts and Ghz ratings so have a lot of room to move. Cooling is not an issue. Blue screen is, so I'm leaning toward RAM probs.

I have spent hrs tweaking this thing now. Need some knowledgeable advice, and you guys seem to know a lot.

Please update me to the chart, I'm not sure how to supply my info for the table.

Prime95 for 12hrs as my stability test.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


See how they perform on some superpi runs. I'd put my money on the the tighter timings but it could be so close that its negligible.

EDIT and Off Topic: Looks like UPS bent me over and gave it to me rough _once again_. Was expecting my AMD Plat Kit tomorrow but I doubt I will see it on time. Rant thread here.


CPU clock is not all
This is my AIR








U must try tweaking diferent CLOCKs CPU with "ideal" NB for this CPU clock. Example:U can set firts CPU clock about 3800MHz and NB with 2000, 2200, 2400 and 2600MHz and effect will be diferent. But this that doesnt mean, higher NB is every higher score!Its setings between CPU clock and NB clock. Example, the best with default clock CPU 3200MHz is +- 2000NB, higher NB here worse.


----------



## wuttz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BIG DWIFTER*


Prime95 for 12hrs as my stability test.


wow~ that is way more than they ask for here, 3 hours only.

they will need your screenshot of P95 running at least 3 hours, with cpu-z open for cpu/ram/mobo information (3 instances).

Your Username
CPU Stepping
CPU Clock
CPU Core Voltage
HT Ref. Clock * Multiplier
CPU NB Voltage
NB Clock 
NB Voltage
HT Link Speed
Motherboard
Cooling
O/S


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

What's the easiest way to post a screenshot? Sorry for the noob question.


----------



## wuttz

use the print screen button on your keyboard, open ms paint, paste, save as, upload to here directly or alternatively to flickr/photobucket/imageshack/etc. then post here.

good luck! hope we see your screenie soon maybe we can see whats up~


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Here is a pi run...

Prime overnight.

Sorry if I mucked up the pic I was still on dual screen.


----------



## scottath

What is better for the DDR2 boards for these amds?
Timings or frequency?

I know older amd's lived tight timings - still the case?

I want to know as my sticks i have will all do 1300mhz 5*** and atleast one will do 1200 4***


----------



## TheCh3F

Tightest timings you can do with the highest freq at those timings should result in the best scores. Shouldn't that apply across the board? But it has been shown that high freq with mild timings equals out to tightest timing with mild freqs. It really comes down to what volts you want to push for the given settings.

Edit: rephrased


----------



## CpuNew

Im new to this site and new to oc and am attempting my first build (when the pieces finally arrive). ive ordered MA790FXT-UD5P; AMD PH II 955; and 2x 2ghz OCZ Platinum OCZ3P16004GK 7-7-7-24 1.9v i want a good, stable, fast as possible pc for video editing, gaming, etc. and im hoping with a mild to moderate oc this setup will work for me. ive seen on the internet the intel i7's doing better on benchmarks (hell even the core2duo) then the cpu i ordered, but the price was right for me to go with amd (plus my last system was amd athlon 64 x2 3800+). but the question im finally getting to (sorry) is this... is it gonna be possible for me to oc to around 3.6-3.8ghz and do w/e i can with the ram and compete with the i7 920? or atleast beat the stock core2duo? also ive seen the posts by chew* describing what i may be using for a 'stable' setup... and i wonder did i make an ok ram choice? and last thing.... ive seen possible better performance on your posts from ram running lower than 1600, should i be looking to bring the speed down on the ram from 1600 or is that something ill just have to figure out?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CpuNew*


Im new to this site and new to oc and am attempting my first build (when the pieces finally arrive). ive ordered MA790FXT-UD5P; AMD PH II 955; and 2x 2ghz OCZ Platinum OCZ3P16004GK 7-7-7-24 1.9v i want a good, stable, fast as possible pc for video editing, gaming, etc. and im hoping with a mild to moderate oc this setup will work for me. ive seen on the internet the intel i7's doing better on benchmarks (hell even the core2duo) then the cpu i ordered, but the price was right for me to go with amd (plus my last system was amd athlon 64 x2 3800+). but the question im finally getting to (sorry) is this... is it gonna be possible for me to oc to around 3.6-3.8ghz and do w/e i can with the ram and compete with the i7 920? or atleast beat the stock core2duo? also ive seen the posts by chew* describing what i may be using for a 'stable' setup... and i wonder did i make an ok ram choice? and last thing.... ive seen possible better performance on your posts from ram running lower than 1600, should i be looking to bring the speed down on the ram from 1600 or is that something ill just have to figure out?


You should be just fine with that build. Bringing your mem speed down will allow you to possibly run 6-6-6-24 timings at a lower voltage. 3.6-3.8 stable is not very hard to achieve either.


----------



## CpuNew

i am so happy i found this site. its interesting the biggest downfall i could see for the amd ph ii 955 was all this talk about not being compatible with ram, like the memory controller is junk? i read that it wouldn't support 1600 ram. it worried me, guess that was just my inexperience thinking that i NEEDED the 1600 ram for a FAST pc. guess i had it wrong, never been happy to be wrong before lol.


----------



## K10

Anyone care to explain this?

It only happens if I change the multiplier. It somehow automatically makes it 4 or something. Cool and Quiet is disabled (but I don't think that matters for win7).

Should I update BIOS?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


Anyone care to explain this?

It only happens if I change the multiplier. It somehow automatically makes it 4 or something. Cool and Quiet is disabled (but I don't think that matters for win7).

Should I update BIOS?


Did you change your power/performance settings in Win7?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Did you change your power/performance settings in Win7?


It's set to high performance. Also, I just checked and I have the latest BIOS. It only happens if I change multi.


----------



## TheCh3F

Hrmm. Have you tried reflashing?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Hrmm. Have you tried reflashing?


Nope. I've tried clearing CMOS and re-doing settings to no avail.

Hmm....gonna try something now.

EDIT: Tried reflashing, didn't work.


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

O.K. I'm furious now.

I used the same settings last night to post results that I used for my 3.9Ghz stable OC and it only lasts 4hrs now. ***?

I need to tweak some more.

I'll post @ 3.8Ghz first I think.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!


----------



## K10

I tried flashing to older BIOS, same thing. Back to the newest one, same thing.


----------



## TheCh3F

Get these sticks tomorrow







Enough calls and a strong toned email with UPS is getting them to me on time.







I'll post some tests when I get them.


----------



## FlanK3r

il today or tomoow try 4200MHz validation and than Cinebech 16 000 points, it will be hard with AIR in PC case







. Now is hot, about 25 degrees Celsius here


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

3.82Ghz 100% stable. MULTI & CPU VCORE ONLY. I need some help to go better. My RAM is holding me back. Where can I get DDR2 1200 5-5-5-15? If I had that I could get 4.2Ghz 100% stable on air.

Please add my specs. Will update very soon. Cheers!


----------



## CpuNew

You guys who really know what your doing are getting some amazing results. i must admit (for my own benefit and that of others im sure) i would rather you all be building on air and for overall speed of the computer, not just the cpu clock, and posting settings so when i get mine together i can just make it *fast* and yes thats a little selfish i know, like i said tho, amazing results you all are getting.


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

I can use 8G of ram in my 3.82Ghz OC, but @ 800Mhz. Any more and I need to OC my RAM. 1066 or 800? Is there much difference in real world applications?


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=582893

Validation pic.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BIG DWIFTER*


3.82Ghz 100% stable. MULTI & CPU VCORE ONLY. I need some help to go better. My RAM is holding me back. Where can I get DDR2 1200 5-5-5-15? If I had that I could get 4.2Ghz 100% stable on air.

Please add my specs. Will update very soon. Cheers!


srry man, but i think 4.2GHz is impossible stable with AIR...I have good chip at 3.9GHz, some guys 4GHz. Ask Chew, he is expert about Phenoms II and one of the best overclocker the world. 4.2Ghz for validation or some benchmarks with air...


----------



## Slappa

4.2GHz is impossible because these chips do not like lots of voltage, and 4.2GHz requires 1.55V+


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
4.2GHz is impossible because these chips do not like lots of voltage, and 4.2GHz requires 1.55V+

I also agree with this. Even on a GTX480 my chip won't cooperate much at those speeds.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


I also agree with this. Even on a GTX480 my chip won't cooperate much at those speeds.


Yea iv got mine on a cpu only loop on a GTX480 and it doesn't help much either....


----------



## FlanK3r

my 955 like for high OC 1.47-1.5V, more not ...with 1.55 frozed.


----------



## Michta

There is little difference in overall performance between 3.8 and 4.0. Yes, you can get some secs shaved off your super pi times, but if your ram is tuned correctly and your rig is running nice and cool at 3.8-3.9 than you have yourself a good stable chip. The FPS in games is not even noticable when you are talking only 200 mhz.

Yes I myself wanted the magical 4ghz 24/7 on air, but I am really happy with my 3.8-3.9 1600 mhz ram speeds at decent CL. The chips seemed to be designed with the bencher with xtreme cooling in mind. They do not seem to OC % wise compared to other amd chips or some of the i7 chips that come stock at 2.6, but with a good batch run great at 4.0 on air.


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


4.2GHz is impossible because these chips do not like lots of voltage, and 4.2GHz requires 1.55V+


Not on water but.....

Yes your not going to be able to pull 4.2g all bench stable on AIR ( not even cold air ) unless you get the best damn chip in the world....... My 1m runs are not to be confused with stability.....1m is about the easiest thing to run on these cpu's..........

High performance water can get you 3d stable at 4.2 gig at least....and voltage is not needed nor does it help. I would be hard pressed to run cinebench, and or wprime 1024, forget about prime 95 at this speed.......


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


Not on water but.....

Yes your not going to be able to pull 4.2g all bench stable on AIR ( not even cold air ) unless you get the best damn chip in the world....... My 1m runs are not to be confused with stability.....1m is about the easiest thing to run on these cpu's..........

High performance water can get you 3d stable at 4.2 gig at least....and voltage is not needed nor does it help. I would be hard pressed to run cinebench, and or wprime 1024, forget about prime 95 at this speed.......


For sure. 1m is single threaded so it's barely any stress.

4.2GHz chip would need a perfect combination between leakage and scaling with voltage.


----------



## morphus1

so what about the guys that have a "verfied" 4Ghz+?
and does this mean i wont be hitting 4 no matter what?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morphus1* 
so what about the guys that have a "verfied" 4Ghz+?
and does this mean i wont be hitting 4 no matter what?

Depends on many things. Keep trying. Dig the internets for info.


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morphus1* 
so what about the guys that have a "verfied" 4Ghz+? and does this mean i wont be hitting 4 no matter what?

sure 4GHz is do-able, but theyre talking about 4.2GHz, if you read the previous posts. look, the only verified +4.0 GHz is AMD_Freak's, and that does not present the norm. also, 4.1 =! 4.2, 100MHz makes a lot of difference especially under air.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wuttz* 
sure 4GHz is do-able, but theyre talking about 4.2GHz, if you read the previous posts. look, the only verified +4.0 GHz is AMD_Freak's, and that does not present the norm. also, 4.1 =! 4.2, 100MHz makes a lot of difference especially under air.

There's a few other _"verified"_ 4GHz out there. Check the OP lately?


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
There's a few other _"verified"_ 4GHz out there. Check the OP lately?

care to link? thanks.


----------



## K10

Anyone wonna help me in this thread







http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-3-0-cant.html


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wuttz*


sure 4GHz is do-able, but theyre talking about 4.2GHz, if you read the previous posts. look, the only verified +4.0 GHz is AMD_Freak's, and that does not present the norm. also, 4.1 =! 4.2, 100MHz makes a lot of difference especially under air.


Incorrect.........that is only verified with OCCT.............I would bet money it drops out in prime 95 rather quickly........

I doubt very much so that any of those on air would pass prime 95 blend for 3 hours with the NB speed up.......not saying its impossible but highly improbable especially in 64 bit windows....


----------



## CpuNew

Noob Question...
What's the best way to gauge the temp of the cpu? just a software program or is there some hardware thats needed?


----------



## wuttz

^^ thanks for the correction chew*, yup, prime95 blend should be the test required here.

@cpunew, i use amd overdrive, but the following are also available: coretemp, speedfan, lavalys everest. it would be difficult to get the actual cpu temp since the center top of the cpu heatspreader is in direct contact and covered by your hsf. thats where i've read the exact actual temps should be.


----------



## CpuNew

ah ok thank you. ....im getting excited, my case came today; my mboard, cpu, ram, and hdd are scheduled for tomorrow and then psu scheduled for the next day. will have to download (or buy?) amd overdrive.


----------



## CpuNew

what are the advantages of oc using bios instead of amd overdrive? can i get fast all around performance just using amd overdrive?


----------



## wuttz

amd overdrive is free at http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_overdrive.aspx. it still doesnt let you OC the NB and mems from there but for the CPU thats what i use.


----------



## whe3ls

youll have to re do it every time you boot. and if takin to far in windows it can damage something


----------



## CpuNew

i watched some youtube video about amd overdrive 3.0.2 or something and i believe they said you can do memory from there. but after what whe3ls just posted i think ill be using the bios. being new at this i was looking for a shortcut lol.


----------



## CpuNew

another (maybe dumb) question for someone with more oc experience than me (anyone). what are the most important values to increase to get a stable computer as fast as possible? from what ive been reading im thinking... cpu speed, cpu voltage, cpu-nb vid speed, nb-vid voltage, and memory speed? if this is something everyone has to 'play with' and figure out for themselves i understand, once again my brain is a sponge im tryin to get as much info as possible BEFORE i start playing with settings.


----------



## skugpezz

in AOD it always set my nb voltages to normal


----------



## CpuNew

i dont know much but i did read somewhere else:
Take your nb up (frequency)... ...with a little bump in the nb-vid voltage. You will improve the performance quite a bit.


----------



## K10

What are normal north bridge idle temperatures? (just a ballpark range would be nice. I know they vary.....so yeah)


----------



## scottath

What is the max voltage for benching you would use?
and
What is the max voltage for 24/7 use?

scottath


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Who do I need to speak to, to get added to the chart. I have submitted all info requested. Slappa?


----------



## AMD_Freak

IMO Bios is the only way to OC truly stable when done correctly sure the AOD is nice and helps you get a ballpark figures but when it comes to tweaking bios is the way.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


Incorrect.........that is only verified with OCCT.............I would bet money it drops out in prime 95 rather quickly........

I doubt very much so that any of those on air would pass prime 95 blend for 3 hours with the NB speed up.......not saying its impossible but highly improbable especially in 64 bit windows....


it makes all the difference in the world if you have your AC set down to 60f in the room *Big Grin* ran Prime 95 as well as OCCT for a little over an hour as I said before Im very impatient when it comes to running boring test for hours on end for no reason when I could be Killing some noobs In CS:S I sat out to try and get 4.1ghz on my CPU after many many days of trial & error got it done, yes temps was a big part of my problems. So now its time to game. prolly will never OC the chip over 3.8ghz again for 24/7. Altho Its very interesting to watch you do your magic & testing and you have been a great help to myself and many others on these forums as well as other boards. doing it day in and day out hurts my head.







I have much respect for those that do it everytime something new hits the market. But I do have a question for you Chew when you go to the OC Comp do they count it as a SS run or is it stable for XX hours for a World record when using Dice /LN2 ? I would love to attend and event to watch all the hair pulling.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BIG DWIFTER* 
Who do I need to speak to, to get added to the chart. I have submitted all info requested. Slappa?

Your screenshot is hardly legible. Post one that we can all easily read and depending on how long you are running your stability program (3 hours min) you just might make it.

@ Slappa: I posted my chips' batch info here. TY


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


What is the max voltage for benching you would use?
and
What is the max voltage for 24/7 use?

scottath


Max safe voltage 1.55v. For 24/7 I would try to stay under 1.5v.


----------



## scottath

thankyou - shall keep it <1.55 then (whoops - been to 1.6v already....)
Found out about this chip a bit - unlike intel chips - adding more voltage only works to a point.....now - to figure out what other settings will get mine higher


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak* 
it makes all the difference in the world if you have your AC set down to 60f in the room *Big Grin* ran Prime 95 as well as OCCT for a little over an hour as I said before Im very impatient when it comes to running boring test for hours on end for no reason when I could be Killing some noobs In CS:S I sat out to try and get 4.1ghz on my CPU after many many days of trial & error got it done, yes temps was a big part of my problems. So now its time to game. prolly will never OC the chip over 3.8ghz again for 24/7. Altho Its very interesting to watch you do your magic & testing and you have been a great help to myself and many others on these forums as well as other boards. doing it day in and day out hurts my head.







I have much respect for those that do it everytime something new hits the market. But I do have a question for you Chew when you go to the OC Comp do they count it as a SS run or is it stable for XX hours for a World record when using Dice /LN2 ? I would love to attend and event to watch all the hair pulling.

Most stuff done on DI/ln2 is considered suicide I would say, however I can repeatedly reproduce/improve the results while cold. Passing the bench is the only requirement.

I don't do much hair pulling, I go highly prepared and spend my time running to make coffee to stay awake and or chatting with someone while relaxng in a chair while a bench like 3d or 32m pi is running only stopping to top off ln2 pot every so often.

I got my mach 1 for 24/7 claims.......just for those intel guys that say thats not real world and you can't run like that 24/7







( Insert O really owl here )

I'm kind of a stickler for prime and a min of 3 hours only because having run it I have found that at the 2 hour mark the NB gets hung up on a certain iterations as well as the 3 hour mark.

Bios ocing is







, I rarely use software except for suicides.....knowing I can boot windows at a given speed is already winning half the battle.

I rarely have time to play games anymore







, havent played a game in over 3 months since L4D was released.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


Most stuff done on DI/ln2 is considered suicide I would say, however I can repeatedly reproduce/improve the results while cold. Passing the bench is the only requirement.

I don't do much hair pulling, I go highly prepared and spend my time running to make coffee to stay awake and or chatting with someone while relaxng in a chair while a bench like 3d or 32m pi is running only stopping to top off ln2 pot every so often.

I got my mach 1 for 24/7 claims.......just for those intel guys that say thats not real world and you can't run like that 24/7







( Insert O really owl here )

I'm kind of a stickler for prime and a min of 3 hours only because having run it I have found that at the 2 hour mark the NB gets hung up on a certain iterations as well as the 3 hour mark.

Bios ocing is







, I rarely use software except for suicides.....knowing I can boot windows at a given speed is already winning half the battle.

I rarely have time to play games anymore







, havent played a game in over 3 months since L4D was released.


Hah. Chew*, just like me. Haven't played a game in months, other than the occasional starcraft game.

Ah yes, I remember you just walked around drinking coffee before the big horde of people showed









With WR results, it is not running for a very long time. For highest clockspeed, mostly just stable enough to hit F7 to get a validation in CPU-Z.


----------



## K10

Once again, what are normal north bridge idle temperatures? (just a ballpark range would be nice. I know they vary.....so yeah)


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


Once again, what are normal north bridge idle temperatures? (just a ballpark range would be nice. I know they vary.....so yeah)


They are probably different for every mobo, and I'm not sure so sorry.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
They are probably different for every mobo, and I'm not sure so sorry.

Well mine's running at 68C which seems pretty hot to me.....but I've had no stability issues and I don't OC much(especially when my BIOS doesn't let me OC with multi...)


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
Well mine's running at 68C which seems pretty hot to me.....but I've had no stability issues and I don't OC much(especially when my BIOS doesn't let me OC with multi...)

Ouch that kind of seems hot. mine runs cool even when OCed


----------



## laurie

Where are you reading the NB temps from?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurie* 
Where are you reading the NB temps from?

Everest.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
Everest.

Might be misreading. Is the NB sink making good contact, is it hot?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Might be misreading. Is the NB sink making good contact, is it hot?

Yeah, it's pretty hot.


----------



## CpuNew

should i be installing a NB fan? i see my board has a header for it. ill only be mildly oc to get a little extra kick while keeping stability. (3.6-3.8ghz cpu maybe).


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*
> Your screenshot is hardly legible. Post one that we can all easily read and depending on how long you are running your stability program (3 hours min) you just might make it.
> 
> You might need to up res or something cause its crystal clear for me. The pics show Prime95 running for over 3hrs as required plus my cpu validate in the others. That was just my base run to get into the chart. As I have said before I also have had a stable 3.91Ghz. I am currently tring to get as close to 4Ghz as possible. My temps aren't as low at the mo' so may have to reseat HSF.
> 
> Hope to see my name on the chart soon, cheers!


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BIG DWIFTER* 
You might need to up res or something cause its crystal clear for me. The pics show Prime95 running for over 3hrs as required plus my cpu validate in the others. That was just my base run to get into the chart. As I have said before I also have had a stable 3.91Ghz. I am currently tring to get as close to 4Ghz as possible. My temps aren't as low at the mo' so may have to reseat HSF.

Hope to see my name on the chart soon, cheers!

I am running 1680x1050. Should be more than enough to view your screenie.


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 

I am running 1680x1050. Should be more than enough to view your screenie.

Sorry, it might be bigger than that. My screen was set @ 1920x1080. Try that, should be fine.


----------



## laurie

I have found the new Everest to be miles of with its readings. It reads my core Vs at 1.5 at any setting. Temps seem to be about right but I would not trust Everest any more.
How hot is the heatsink to touch?


----------



## wuttz

bigdwifter

your screenshot is too small. yes you had hi-res going on, but you saved it at too small an image. heres how it looks.


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wuttz* 
bigdwifter

your screenshot is too small. yes you had hi-res going on, but you saved it at too small an image. heres how it looks.

Try the other pic that includes prime95. Not that one. It is fine on my screen browsing the forum.


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Here this one, prime95 times are clearly visible as well as all system data.


----------



## morphus1

Ok lads







I'm so gutted.
(doom and gloom)
Ok shelled out a while ago for my dream amd dragon (sig below) at first i got the x3 720 because the reviews i read were alot better than the 940......then came the 955!
OMG! i was in love, i thought my beloved AMD has finally produced my X4 4.0Ghz on Air....
At first i stayed with the ddr2, afriad to take the jump into the more (inmyopinion) professional ddr3 but did anyways by mistake (mixup got the fxt for the fx price







) so anyways set it all up and stright away i could feel somin was up.....
checked everything was setup ok and it was so i went thru with the reinstall.
checked temps i was 45 idle? thought mis-seatted cooler so re-seatted and loaded 45 idle? That is to high i dont care what people say anyways so i backed off gathering info trying to determin problem....nothing.
Lapped the mofo and my v8 both to 1600 korn nothing flashy just "flat"
Mx-2 tim and got them down to 32-35 idle so i was happy well sort off.
thought if i get a new HAF 932 that has to help compaired to my nxzt apollo (mod'ed) just got the haf a few days ago installed everything and still at 35 idle.
got sick of waiting to oc so i got prime95 (64) and started.....5mins into blend test i crash? ive not oc'd i have touched **** from stock and i crash?
tell this is a bad dream and that everything will be ok. Tell me not to worry that this is all normal and heres how we'll fix it............please
I know i have to be doing somin wrong im no pro and my grasp of the whole oc thing is limited at best but at stock? please help.


----------



## wuttz

^ please post cpuz screenies, cpu/mobo/memory tabs.
what is your ambient temps? 35c is about the average
idle temps you'll get on 955 quaddies, with CnQ off
and 1.325v.

was the crash blue/black screen or did it just disappear?


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morphus1* 
Ok lads







I'm so gutted.
(doom and gloom)
Ok shelled out a while ago for my dream amd dragon (sig below) at first i got the x3 720 because the reviews i read were alot better than the 940......then came the 955!
OMG! i was in love, i thought my beloved AMD has finally produced my X4 4.0Ghz on Air....
At first i stayed with the ddr2, afriad to take the jump into the more (inmyopinion) professional ddr3 but did anyways by mistake (mixup got the fxt for the fx price







) so anyways set it all up and stright away i could feel somin was up.....
checked everything was setup ok and it was so i went thru with the reinstall.
checked temps i was 45 idle? thought mis-seatted cooler so re-seatted and loaded 45 idle? That is to high i dont care what people say anyways so i backed off gathering info trying to determin problem....nothing.
Lapped the mofo and my v8 both to 1600 korn nothing flashy just "flat"
Mx-2 tim and got them down to 32-35 idle so i was happy well sort off.
thought if i get a new HAF 932 that has to help compaired to my nxzt apollo (mod'ed) just got the haf a few days ago installed everything and still at 35 idle.
got sick of waiting to oc so i got prime95 (64) and started.....5mins into blend test i crash? ive not oc'd i have touched **** from stock and i crash?
tell this is a bad dream and that everything will be ok. Tell me not to worry that this is all normal and heres how we'll fix it............please
I know i have to be doing somin wrong im no pro and my grasp of the whole oc thing is limited at best but at stock? please help.

45idle on air doesnt sound too wrong if you ask me, my proccy was running 55 on stock hsf idle, and high 40's idle @ xigmatek hsf


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morphus1* 
Ok lads







I'm so gutted.
(doom and gloom)
Ok shelled out a while ago for my dream amd dragon (sig below) at first i got the x3 720 because the reviews i read were alot better than the 940......then came the 955!
OMG! i was in love, i thought my beloved AMD has finally produced my X4 4.0Ghz on Air....
At first i stayed with the ddr2, afriad to take the jump into the more (inmyopinion) professional ddr3 but did anyways by mistake (mixup got the fxt for the fx price







) so anyways set it all up and stright away i could feel somin was up.....
checked everything was setup ok and it was so i went thru with the reinstall.
checked temps i was 45 idle? thought mis-seatted cooler so re-seatted and loaded 45 idle? That is to high i dont care what people say anyways so i backed off gathering info trying to determin problem....nothing.
Lapped the mofo and my v8 both to 1600 korn nothing flashy just "flat"
Mx-2 tim and got them down to 32-35 idle so i was happy well sort off.
thought if i get a new HAF 932 that has to help compaired to my nxzt apollo (mod'ed) just got the haf a few days ago installed everything and still at 35 idle.
got sick of waiting to oc so i got prime95 (64) and started.....5mins into blend test i crash? ive not oc'd i have touched **** from stock and i crash?
tell this is a bad dream and that everything will be ok. Tell me not to worry that this is all normal and heres how we'll fix it............please
I know i have to be doing somin wrong im no pro and my grasp of the whole oc thing is limited at best but at stock? please help.

sounds like you boned yourself bro... you got pwned once u lapped your proc, because now you cant return it.... if it makes you feel better hear my story out...

i ordered the 955 the day it came out, i got it a few days later (from newegg) ran it fine for about a week, then one morning i decided to check my e-mail before i went to work, so i sat up tried to wake my computer from sleep mode, and i noticed my computer was froze at the sleep screen the cursor wouldnt move, and did not respond to the keyboard, i figured ooh well, i might have overclocked it to high.. (it was only at 3.7) so a few days later i started watching some mods and decided to give my proc a good ole lapping so i could overclock it better right? well i lapped it alright and my heatsink, boot my computer up after lapping... after about 30 mins of browseing the web BAM my com froze again... i was like ***? rebooted went into bios and set everything to defaults... booted up again and this time 5 mins in BAM froze... well guess what? i got a crappy 955 and i cant RMA it (even though i tried and newegg sent it back and said they wont accept it "because the serial number was removed").... it happens bro they dont all come DOA, some die after a little use and that looks like what happened to you and myself...


----------



## morphus1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tdesbien31*


sounds like you boned yourself bro... you got pwned once u lapped your proc, because now you cant return it.... if it makes you feel better hear my story out...

i ordered the 955 the day it came out, i got it a few days later (from newegg) ran it fine for about a week, then one morning i decided to check my e-mail before i went to work, so i sat up tried to wake my computer from sleep mode, and i noticed my computer was froze at the sleep screen the cursor wouldnt move, and did not respond to the keyboard, i figured ooh well, i might have overclocked it to high.. (it was only at 3.7) so a few days later i started watching some mods and decided to give my proc a good ole lapping so i could overclock it better right? well i lapped it alright and my heatsink, boot my computer up after lapping... after about 30 mins of browseing the web BAM my com froze again... i was like ***? rebooted went into bios and set everything to defaults... booted up again and this time 5 mins in BAM froze... well guess what? i got a crappy 955 and i cant RMA it (even though i tried and newegg sent it back and said they wont accept it "because the serial number was removed").... it happens bro they dont all come DOA, some die after a little use and that looks like what happened to you and myself...


Maybe.... I hope not. I havent heard of any DOA's to be honest not yet with this 955. sorry yours was the first








so ok my temps were a little high but if 35 is norm then im guessing its more of a bad hardware/software setup.
ive had my chip nearly as long as this thread has been here.
The crash was a reboot (blackscreen?) it didnt freeze just rebooted all of a sudden.
nothing oc'd everything standard (software/settings wise)


----------



## wuttz

^ (morphus1) looks like a temp problem. what were your temps before the crash? mine loads at 46c prime95 blend test. doesn't crash.


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morphus1*


Maybe.... I hope not. I havent heard of any DOA's to be honest not yet with this 955. sorry yours was the first








so ok my temps were a little high but if 35 is norm then im guessing its more of a bad hardware/software setup.
ive had my chip nearly as long as this thread has been here.
The crash was a reboot (blackscreen?) it didnt freeze just rebooted all of a sudden.
nothing oc'd everything standard (software/settings wise)


no i didnt get a DOA, it was more like a DO 2 weeks... lol sunava B****, ooh well $245 down the pooper


----------



## wuttz

^ (tdesbien/morphus1) i'd say the common denominator between you two is that you lapped the chip?


----------



## laurie

I get 32 Idle on a 955. Ambient is 19.
3885mhz with 1.46 on the cores.
I have the scythe mugen 2 in push pull.
So to me it sounds hot








Hope you get it fixed mate.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morphus1* 
Maybe.... I hope not. I havent heard of any DOA's to be honest not yet with this 955. sorry yours was the first








so ok my temps were a little high but if 35 is norm then im guessing its more of a bad hardware/software setup.
ive had my chip nearly as long as this thread has been here.
The crash was a reboot (blackscreen?) it didnt freeze just rebooted all of a sudden.
nothing oc'd everything standard (software/settings wise)

Make sure the ram is at standard timings. That is most of the time the biggest problem. Also, I have heard that the UD5P undervolts the CPU-NB slightly. Try giving it +.1V


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wuttz*


^ (tdesbien/morphus1) i'd say the common denominator between you two is that you lapped the chip?


correct.... mabey these chips hate being lapped lol, either way im not lapping my new 955.. i learned my lesson


----------



## morphus1

I anit got no faulty chip!







thats redonculous!
i just poped 4 more gigs of ocz ram in







and im at 3.8 stable for the day so far







gonna run my primes tonight wish me luck.......
ps oc'd and still at 33-35 idle







im soooo fricken happy

EDIT: I LOVE MY HAF


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morphus1* 
I anit got no faulty chip!







thats redonculous!
i just poped 4 more gigs of ocz ram in







and im at 3.8 stable for the day so far







gonna run my primes tonight wish me luck.......
ps oc'd and still at 33-35 idle







im soooo fricken happy

EDIT: I LOVE MY HAF

Load temps?


----------



## FlanK3r

new part benchmarks, i have problem with validation, i dont know why







...I tried some multiplier with diferent buss speed, but nothink...Why?I mean, its not max my CPU

4162MHz 225*18.5




4176MHz 232*18 :? :? :?

*Everest bench:*









*my superpÃ* 1M *









*winrar bench* -yes, its not too much,because im limited my NB and bug BIOS...i need + 400MHz more for better score about 3MB/s









*wprime 32M speedtest*









to time max OC :? 1.5V core (overvolt 1.52 in real)

and my bad cable management :-D


----------



## CpuNew

ok thats just crazy. im finally running my new system. 955 cpu; GA-MA790FXT-UD5P motherboard; MEM 2Gx2|OCZ OCZ3P16004GK ram; its a stock fan on the cpu but my case does have 3 120mm fans (front, side, back) now i want 3.8ghz stable and i cant even get 3.4 i can get 3.8 to load windows and run cinebench but prime 95 shows 2 cores shutting down or failing, ive tried increasing voltage little at a time, cant get it. also my nb freq i cant seem to get above the stock 2000mhz and run prime95. and my ram i cant clock to 1600 and run it, at 1333 the ram works. this is complicated. it must be i just dont know what the hell im doing, seeing you all getting 4ghz+


----------



## morphus1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CpuNew*


ok thats just crazy. im finally running my new system. 955 cpu; GA-MA790FXT-UD5P motherboard; MEM 2Gx2|OCZ OCZ3P16004GK ram; its a stock fan on the cpu but my case does have 3 120mm fans (front, side, back) now i want 3.8ghz stable and i cant even get 3.4 i can get 3.8 to load windows and run cinebench but prime 95 shows 2 cores shutting down or failing, ive tried increasing voltage little at a time, cant get it. also my nb freq i cant seem to get above the stock 2000mhz and run prime95. and my ram i cant clock to 1600 and run it, at 1333 the ram works. this is complicated. it must be i just dont know what the hell im doing, seeing you all getting 4ghz+


"welcome to our world"









as for my prime tests last night.....







didnt last 5 mins at 3.8








temps are sweet tho








i'll have to play around some more.....there is hope!


----------



## wuttz

^ (morphus1) use 4 threads, you do have four cores to stress..


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wuttz* 
^ (morphus1) use 4 threads, you do have four cores to stress..

?? i did
edit: now i see what you mean i had to shrink box to fit them all in screenshot....which is why you can only see two cores being tested


----------



## NameUnknown

anyone know if you can OC better with vista x64 or 7RC x64 or if it really matters which.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NameUnknown* 
anyone know if you can OC better with vista x64 or 7RC x64 or if it really matters which.

Don't know about W7 64 vs Vista 64. All I know is that 32-bit has way higher OC yields.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NameUnknown* 
anyone know if you can OC better with vista x64 or 7RC x64 or if it really matters which.

I've found Vista x64 and Windows 7 x64 to be the same in terms of OC'ing with my 940.

Windows 7 x64 did allow to boot and get into the OS with lesser Voltages but...When it came to stabilizing it wound up the same.

XP x32 vs. Vista x32 vs. Windows 7 x32 I found no difference in terms of OC'ing.

These were my results but maybe for you or someone else the results could be different ( too many variables).


----------



## Bullant

Hey all,

Has any one tryed the F5 bios update,is it any beter than the F3K?


----------



## TheCh3F

F3L is supposed to give better clock for clock performance over F3K however gigabyte USA took it off their download page. I think gigabyte Japan still lists F3L though. I can't vouch for F5C as I usually go with the latest BIOS especially with this board since its performance seems to change ever so slightly per BIOS. Chew* or Slappa wanna chime in on this one?

Edit: Eh looks like gigabyte Japan updated their site as well with F3K.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
F3L is supposed to give better clock for clock performance over F3K however gigabyte USA took it off their download page. I think gigabyte Japan still lists F3L though. I can't vouch for F5C as I usually go with the latest BIOS especially with this board since its performance seems to change ever so slightly per BIOS. Chew* or Slappa wanna chime in on this one?

Edit: Eh looks like gigabyte Japan updated their site as well with F3K.

F3L is better clock for clock than F3K.

F5C has some issues, and I believe it can kill some boards. I wouldn't use it.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
F3L is better clock for clock than F3K.

F5C has some issues, and I believe it can kill some boards. I wouldn't use it.

Thats some scary news. Good thing I didn't flash to that just to try it out. I noticed msimax on XS running some 5GHz SuperPi runs with an incredibly high NB on the F3K bios. Just about gave me half-wood when I saw it.


----------



## Darksylum

hey guys just wanted to keep you to date. I have been realy bussy and and havent had much time to keep track of whats going on here so heres a refresh of what I have.

3.8 game stable but not prime stable.

3.6ghz game stable, occt stable and mostly prime stable ( I fail after about 2 and a half hours of blended test with normal room temp, max load temp of 53c.

I have also done several test with different ram configs. I used Kingston Hyperx ddr3 1333 2X 2g, Mushkin XPS DDR3 1600 2x 2g and 4x 2g, Same results both ways so I stuck with the 8 gigs of mushkin. it gives me more performance on alot of my 64bit aps I use.

My final thoughts on this chip is that It is awsome! no it didnt get 4ghz for me like I had hoped and I am rather upset with not having 3.8 stable but it is a work horse. I am getting huge performance gains using 3 video cards now. My x3 720 was a bottle neck in that aspect. Altho I am only running 2 video cards at the moment it is only because I have pulled 1 to sale so that I can add a 4870X2 in the mix and have 4 video cards total. I know i will get great results with this setup.

AMD is trying hard. I got to give them credit. They have made leaps in performance over the last year. Looking at the roadmap for the next 2 years, I am not very impressed. I can only hope they have a secret wepon they are not giving info on yet. Intel holds the crown and it looks like the will for atleast another 2 years. But if you want monster gamming performance at a price that the main stream can aford then AMD is indeed the winner.

I had thought about pawning off my system and building an I7 just to keep me in the ball game longer but AM3 seems to meet all my needs for now and the only way I see keeping competition alive is to not turn on them when they need me the most. So i will remain AM3.

Great results I see here on this thread. Many people are getting better results than me. I thought about swapping my motherboard and getting a gigabyte board, But the limit of 2x pcie slots kills it for me. Id rather have a full spider platform with my cpu at 3.6ghz than limit myself to only 2 video card slots and having to dump money into 2x 4870x2 cards in order to reach 8 cores total. at the amount of money it would take it is not worth it to me.

I want to thank everyone here for the great results posted. The data has been very useful. Slappa you are great! you have been a huge help to me and many others as we put this chip to the test.

Again I want to say thank you to Slappa. He deserves it.

Keep the thread alive and keep updating. As more bios releases come, I think we will see AM3 come to life with this chip.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darksylum* 
hey guys just wanted to keep you to date. I have been realy bussy and and havent had much time to keep track of whats going on here so heres a refresh of what I have.

3.8 game stable but not prime stable.

3.6ghz game stable, occt stable and mostly prime stable ( I fail after about 2 and a half hours of blended test with normal room temp, max load temp of 53c.

I have also done several test with different ram configs. I used Kingston Hyperx ddr3 1333 2X 2g, Mushkin XPS DDR3 1600 2x 2g and 4x 2g, Same results both ways so I stuck with the 8 gigs of mushkin. it gives me more performance on alot of my 64bit aps I use.

My final thoughts on this chip is that It is awsome! no it didnt get 4ghz for me like I had hoped and I am rather upset with not having 3.8 stable but it is a work horse. I am getting huge performance gains using 3 video cards now. My x3 720 was a bottle neck in that aspect. Altho I am only running 2 video cards at the moment it is only because I have pulled 1 to sale so that I can add a 4870X2 in the mix and have 4 video cards total. I know i will get great results with this setup.

AMD is trying hard. I got to give them credit. They have made leaps in performance over the last year. Looking at the roadmap for the next 2 years, I am not very impressed. I can only hope they have a secret wepon they are not giving info on yet. Intel holds the crown and it looks like the will for atleast another 2 years. But if you want monster gamming performance at a price that the main stream can aford then AMD is indeed the winner.

I had thought about pawning off my system and building an I7 just to keep me in the ball game longer but AM3 seems to meet all my needs for now and the only way I see keeping competition alive is to not turn on them when they need me the most. So i will remain AM3.

Great results I see here on this thread. Many people are getting better results than me. I thought about swapping my motherboard and getting a gigabyte board, But the limit of 2x pcie slots kills it for me. Id rather have a full spider platform with my cpu at 3.6ghz than limit myself to only 2 video card slots and having to dump money into 2x 4870x2 cards in order to reach 8 cores total. at the amount of money it would take it is not worth it to me.

I want to thank everyone here for the great results posted. The data has been very useful. Slappa you are great! you have been a huge help to me and many others as we put this chip to the test.

Again I want to say thank you to Slappa. He deserves it.

Keep the thread alive and keep updating. As more bios releases come, I think we will see AM3 come to life with this chip.

Thanks man.

It could just be your chip, but you never know.

AM3 has a good upgrade path. AMD tends to do this for futureproofing. AMD may be a bit behind but they will come back







I think sooner than two years.


----------



## PachAz

Hello

Im having problem getting my cpu stable at 3,6 Ghz as well.

I have the Asus M4A78T-E, phenom II 955 and corsair xms ddr3 1333 Mhz ram.

I have 18x200 and NB speed at 2600 Mhz, the rest at auto. I have tested my cpu in OCCT Linepack och ordinary OCCT test for 2 hours each and everything was working. Then when i copied some files i got BSOD, so then my clock isnt stable i guess. I also guess im going to have BSOD then i play some games, havent tested thoug. I Reallt need som help with my clock on this motherboard.


----------



## scottath

AMD come back when you add the $$$ factor......


----------



## CpuNew

i wanted the elusive (for me) 3.8ghz cpu but couldn't get it, i did manage to get 3.6ghz cpu, 2640mhz on the nb, and have my 4 gigs of ram running at 1600mhz all on 64 bit Windows 7







so im thankful i managed to get that as i've never oc'd anything before. thanks mainly to this forum as i have scrolled back and read most posts and learned enough to do what ive done. as far as 3.8ghz goes.... well, ive tried upping voltages on cpu and cpu-nb to get it to work and ive played with other voltages and always fail quickly in prime95. oh well.

for those who may be reading this for info to overclock their own computer...
i did everything in bios.
HT ref clock to 240mhz
cpu clock x15 on muliplier to get 3600mhz (3.6ghz)
NB clock x11 on muliplier to get 2640mhz
HT link x9 on muliplier to get 2160mhz
memory clock x6.66 to get 1599mhz
and for power:
cpu voltage +0.025v
cpu-nb voltage +0.325v
nb voltage 1.16v
ddr3 voltage +0.05v (1.65v result)
SB/HT voltage control +0.1v (1.3v result)
i didnt play with clock settings of ram as i dont know how.
im running 3 fans inside case 1 front 1 side 1 rear
stock cpu fan (my next purchase will be a better one)
motherboard is the Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P; ram is the OCZ OCZ3P16004GK 
hope this helps someone. (i know a pic of Cpu-z would have been easier but i dont know how lol am nooob)


----------



## K10

3.8 GHz on stock cooling on a 64 bit OS isn't too likely. Good that you pulled 3.6 off though.


----------



## ItsTopher

4013.6 MHz is the highest that I've reached so far, but not stable. I can't play a game with it, have to keep about <25% CPU usage. 3.8GHz has been flawless though.

Lol about 5 minutes after I took the screenshot for proof of a SuperPI run there was a cpu down. I tried playing TF2, epic fail.


----------



## scottath

Does your "AMD Fusion" work?
I cannot get it to work in W7 7127 x64


----------



## ItsTopher

It works, but then it crashes itself. When I load a profile it successfully disables what it is meant to disable, then it crashes. After ending it, the things which it disabled remain disabled. So, I guess it kind of works because it does it's job, but it isn't completely compatably.

And dam, in what way does yours not work, I'm going to upgrade (maybe build 7229 x64) soon, and I'm hoping it might have a little improved compatibility with fusion (my benchmarks were noticably higher with fusion so I do want to use it).

Oh and also, right before posting this I got my 955 to 3.92 and it's pretty stable. It seems like AMD Overdrive is crap because all of my BIOS overclocks go so smoothly, then overdrive just always crashes.


----------



## scottath

Mine will open - but if i click on it - instant crash of the app


----------



## Bullant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


F3L is better clock for clock than F3K.

F5C has some issues, and I believe it can kill some boards. I wouldn't use it.


Hey Slapa,

I dont think it is the f5c bios, cause its saying just f5 and it says it come out 1 day b4 the f3k bios.Is it Gigabyte saying it wrong?


----------



## zingfharn

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=586624

I'm seeing stability here, for the first time.
I had been playing with these settings over the weekend, and because it was hot, it wasn't stable.
I've ordered some new fans, to set up my Noctua on push-pull, but wanted to take advantage of the cool morning air to run some tests.
Previously, this hit 62 degrees in a few seconds. This morning, it stabilised at 55. And, it looks like we're in good shape.
With the new fans fitted tonight, I should be able to run even cooler.

1.475 Core voltage. 
1.55 CPU/NB (it's at +.2, I assume the base is the same as the core).
stock NB and SB Voltages.
1.78 Memory (+.15)
230FSB/x16.5 multi.
Everything else standard.

I reckon I could get it up to 235/240FSB at the same multiplier, but actually, I'm going to play with NB/HT freq, because I think I'll see greater gains there.

For (very rough) comparison, I ran the 3dmark Vantage CPU tests on this setup, and my previous stable 3.7GHz. That was with 230FSB and x16 multi.
At 3.7, NB and HT Freq were at 2300. PhysX was enabled.

This one: 40k
3.7GHz: 42k.

So (and this may be obvious to many of you), lower clocks with higher NB/HT freq are actually better. I was going to run some Crysis benches, but, well, I should be doing some work.
I'll get some decent data tonight.

Finally, here's a link to my spreadsheet where I have a number of results
http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?k...=0&output=html

Those temps were recorded in hot ambient temp, with single stock fan on Noctua U12P.

I didn't check stability for more than 10 mins (prime95), because I wanted to test a range of settings. Once I found something stable, I marked it in green, and once I have the new fans fitted, I'm going to revisit for extended stability testing.

Any and all comments extremely welcome.
I have one question, though. 
There are various mentions throughout this thread of settings CPU/NB VID to +.3. This means it would be 1.65V. Is that right? I've been setting it to 1.55 max (assuming my maths is right).

Also,


----------



## K10

Meh........

Here's my validation: linky

Name: chickeneaterguy
Stepping: unknown but I'll look on the oncoming days/weeks.
CPU Clock: 3740.17 MHz
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.13
NB Clock: 2200 MHz
NB Voltage: 1.13
Motherboard: Foxconn A7DA-S 3.0
BIOS: P05
Cooling: Air/Mugen 2
OS: 7 x86
Platform: AM3
Stable: Only did Prime blend for 3 hours, but yeah...stable.

Here's the proof:
http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o...Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bullant* 
Hey Slapa,

I dont think it is the f5c bios, cause its saying just f5 and it says it come out 1 day b4 the f3k bios.Is it Gigabyte saying it wrong?

Gigabyte just changed that page. Looks like they did some updating.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsTopher* 
4013.6 MHz is the highest that I've reached so far, but not stable. I can't play a game with it, have to keep about <25% CPU usage. 3.8GHz has been flawless though.

Lol about 5 minutes after I took the screenshot for proof of a SuperPI run there was a cpu down. I tried playing TF2, epic fail.









maybe too muc volts, i have with similar setings 1.45V and CM Hyper 212...Try it. More voltages doesnt mean always better stability.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bullant* 
Hey Slapa,

I dont think it is the f5c bios, cause its saying just f5 and it says it come out 1 day b4 the f3k bios.Is it Gigabyte saying it wrong?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
Gigabyte just changed that page. Looks like they did some updating.

Yeah looks like it is changed. If anyone wants to take a shot at trying it.. feel free


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Yeah looks like it is changed. If anyone wants to take a shot at trying it.. feel free









Wow F5 just nuked my setup. I can't load any OS (win7x86, vistax64 and grub). GRUB gives me error 22. Thank god for Live-CD. Gunna try again and see if maybe I got a bad copy to my USB stick. Until further notice I would stay away from F5.

If anyone else is brave enough to test it out and confirm if they get similar results plz do









Edit: Whata trip. Finally got into vistax64. Can't boot into Win7x86 without it beginning to load windows then i get a weird BSOD on stock settings (mem tuned properly though). Eh oh well. I was itching to do some reformatting here anyways and install XPx86, Vistax64 and Ubuntu again.

And thanks for the PM wuttz


----------



## ItsTopher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
maybe too muc volts, i have with similar setings 1.45V and CM Hyper 212...Try it. More voltages doesnt mean always better stability.

Yeah I know, I can get 3.78 with 1.35, but its hard to get past that.
I'm finally pretty stable at 3.9 though (gaming is great). All i want is 4ghz stable with air, it'll come eventually.

Oh and yeah and anything above 1.5v and it's unstable. I have to keep it no higher than 1.5.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
Wow F5 just nuked my setup. I can't load any OS (win7x86, vistax64 and grub). GRUB gives me error 22. Thank god for Live-CD. Gunna try again and see if maybe I got a bad copy to my USB stick. Until further notice I would stay away from F5.

If anyone else is brave enough to test it out and confirm if they get similar results plz do









Edit: Whata trip. Finally got into vistax64. Can't boot into Win7x86 without it beginning to load windows then i get a weird BSOD on stock settings (mem tuned properly though). Eh oh well. I was itching to do some reformatting here anyways and install XPx86, Vistax64 and Ubuntu again.

And thanks for the PM wuttz









Oh i think i mite stay away from it lol


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bullant* 
Oh i think i mite stay away from it lol

I think i just had a semi bad flash. I'm careful to clear my cmos and set defaults and all that stuff but I kept getting checksum errors at random times so I reflashed with a different download of F5 and it seems ok so far.

Compared to the ~6 hours yesterday of trying to move closer to a 4GHz stable in Vista x64 I feel like my mobo has been more responsive than F3K (top out around 15.5x255). I've put in a good 4 hours so far tonight without the AC on in a 80F room. I'll try again early tomorrow morning and pump some AC through my 480 for some ~20c runs and possibly move to an x86 OS just for stable shots if x64 doesn't cooperate.

Edit: Off this topic - anyone with the UD5P noticed the NBv (not CPUNB) being very sensitive?


----------



## AxEmAn

here is what I managed to do last night, this was the first run of a brand new chip,
The test was 100% on all cores and ran for almost 4 hours until it failed
will post the overclock details of the ram, nb, etc sometime today


----------



## K10

Meh........a slight boost over my last one

Here's my validation: linky

Name: chickeneaterguy
Stepping: unknown but I'll look on the oncoming days/weeks.
CPU Clock: 3800 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.472
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.34
NB Clock: 2200 MHz
NB Voltage: 1.39
Motherboard: Foxconn A7DA-S 3.0
BIOS: P05
Cooling: Air/Mugen 2
OS: 7 x86
Platform: AM3
Stable: Yes


----------



## Slappa

Alright, will update guys.

Also, for everyone:

RIP to the first chip I hit 5GHz on:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...s-removal.html


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Alright, will update guys.

Also, for everyone:

RIP to the first chip I hit 5GHz on:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...s-removal.html

Yeah, I saw that. Sad times







. Can you tell me where I'd see "CPU-NB Voltage" or if there's some kind of synonym for it?


----------



## zingfharn

http://www.dodownload.com/image/amd+overdrive.png

It looks like it's visible in AMD overdrive. I haven't managed to get it to work in Win 7 x64 7100, but I have no idea why not. The service won't start. No answers on the internets.
Even if you can't control the value, you should at least be able to read it.
Anyway, I have no idea how you're on build 7229, but it might work for you.
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_overdrive.aspx

I don't know if other software exists to measure it. I couldn't find any. My search skills are weak today.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zingfharn* 
http://www.dodownload.com/image/amd+overdrive.png

It looks like it's visible in AMD overdrive. I haven't managed to get it to work in Win 7 x64 7100, but I have no idea why not. The service won't start. No answers on the internets.
Even if you can't control the value, you should at least be able to read it.
Anyway, I have no idea how you're on build 7229, but it might work for you.
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_overdrive.aspx

I don't know if other software exists to measure it. I couldn't find any. My search skills are weak today.

That has NB Voltage but there's no CPU-NB voltage. The requirements for the first post thing is to have CPU-NB voltage and apparently it differs from NB voltage. Also, mine doesn't have that much stuff in it.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
That has NB Voltage but there's no CPU-NB voltage. The requirements for the first post thing is to have CPU-NB voltage and apparently it differs from NB voltage. Also, mine doesn't have that much stuff in it.

Are you using the latest bios for your board? Are there any other voltage settings with CPU in the label?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
Are you using the latest bios for your board? Are there any other voltage settings with CPU in the label?

Yes, I'm using the latest BIOS(that isn't on the site yet).

No, I've named everything.

You guys want a pic?


----------



## TheCh3F

Yes a pic plz.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
Yes a pic plz.

Mmkay, I'll take a bunch of pics of my BIOS. I'll post the one/s needed in a bit. (20 mins MAX).

EDIT: Pictures are taken. Uploading to photobucket now.










Not apologizing for massive pic. teehee

Also, here's the album. If you must ask. The things on the Green System Mode that are cut out of the picture are:

NB Core Voltage :1.340V
+3.3V :3.360V
+5.0V :4.999V
+12.0V :12.224V
CPU Smart Fan Function Disabled
System Smart Fan Function Disabled


----------



## zingfharn

NB VID, underneath CPU VID, near the top on the right. They're the same thing.
You'll see NB Voltage further down. That's different.
It's in that screenshot I linked earlier.
If it doesn't display for you in AMD overdrive, then is it possible that your motherboard might not be sending that signal, and you might not be able to control it?
I just read a couple of reviews for your motherboard, and none of the screenshots have the feature to alter the NB VID or CPU NB.
It's possible you simply can't change it (or possibly even read it).


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
Mmkay, I'll take a bunch of pics of my BIOS. I'll post the one/s needed in a bit. (20 mins MAX).

EDIT: Pictures are taken. Uploading to photobucket now.
Not apologizing for massive pic. teehee

Also, here's the album. If you must ask. The things on the Green System Mode that are cut out of the picture are:

*NB Core Voltage* :1.340V
+3.3V :3.360V
+5.0V :4.999V
+12.0V :12.224V
CPU Smart Fan Function Disabled
System Smart Fan Function Disabled

That would be it imo.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
That would be it imo.

1. It's not modifiable?

2. Isn't that just NB Voltage?

3. What's the diff between CPU-NB Voltage and NB Voltage?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
1. It's not modifiable?

2. Isn't that just NB Voltage?

3. What's the diff between CPU-NB Voltage and NB Voltage?

CPU NB VID Is for the Integrated Memory Controller, NB Voltage is for the actual northbridge.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
1. It's not modifiable?

2. Isn't that just NB Voltage?

3. What's the diff between CPU-NB Voltage and NB Voltage?

1. Time for a new mobo?
2. I don't think so.
3. CPU-NB relates to the integrated memory controller in the 955 chip. NB voltage would be for the NB on you motherboard.

Edit: Slappa beat me to it. Like he said


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
CPU NB VID Is for the Integrated Memory Controller, NB Voltage is for the actual northbridge.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
1. Time for a new mobo?
2. I don't think so.
3. CPU-NB relates to the integrated memory controller in the 955 chip. NB voltage would be for the NB on you motherboard.

Edit: Slappa beat me to it. Like he said









Nah, not replacing my mobo. It's good enough for my needs. I got it to 3.8 Stable easily and I can see it going a lot higher. Was just wondering for when I submit info regarding my overclocks to this thread. I'm not much of an overclocker so the difference I got is pretty good to me. Also, I only bought this motherboard because it was a fairly good brand and it matched my color scheme(see my siggy for pics of my build). I'll try to get a little bit more out of it in the upcoming nights(it's too hot in the day time in Hawaii to test stability although I should be doing it then).

Are CPU-NB voltages normally modifiable? If so, is there a name for em I should inquire Foxconn about so they can put it in a BIOS for me?

Thanks for your time + rep


----------



## zingfharn

In every other BIOS I've seen (although I've mostly only seen screenshots), there's an option to change them.
In fact, check this out
http://www.insidehw.com/Reviews/Moth...ds/Page-2.html

Quote:



We got in our test lab two 790GX motherboards: Foxconn A7DA-S and Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H. For this test we had on our disposal three-core Phenom 8750 with locked multiplier so to examine overclock margin we needed to increase frequencies of HTT bus which is actually a harder way of achieving great overclock especially if motherboard doesn't have advanced settings for frequency and voltage of northbridge.

Foxconn A7DA-S fell off at start as top overclocker because of lack of these options.


So, yeah, it looks like Foxconn don't typically add these options to their boards.
The CPU NB VID will either be called NB VID (*NOT* NB Voltage) or CPU NB VID.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zingfharn*


In every other BIOS I've seen (although I've mostly only seen screenshots), there's an option to change them.
In fact, check this out
http://www.insidehw.com/Reviews/Moth...ds/Page-2.html

So, yeah, it looks like Foxconn don't typically add these options to their boards.
The CPU NB VID will either be called NB VID (*NOT* NB Voltage) or CPU NB VID.


@ Chickeneaterguy: I would email them like mentioned earlier and bug them to add the options in the next bios update.


----------



## criminal

My board does not show me what my CPU NB VID is currently running at. All it is has is +.025, +.050 and so forth. I have only went to +.100 because I am unsure of how far I can take it. What would be a safe value for me to go up to? I think this is where my problem lies on reaching a stable 4.0GHz. Only 2 mins Prime before my computer restarts. Temps are only at like 52C when the computer restarts. Any ideas?

Thanks

crim


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *criminal* 
My board does not show me what my CPU NB VID is currently running at. All it is has is +.025, +.050 and so forth. I have only went to +.100 because I am unsure of how far I can take it. What would be a safe value for me to go up to? I think this is where my problem lies on reaching a stable 4.0GHz. Only 2 mins Prime before my computer restarts. Temps are only at like 52C when the computer restarts. Any ideas?

Thanks

crim

You're not supposed to go over 1.55. Stock is 1.35. Most people don't go passed 1.5


----------



## criminal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
You're not supposed to go over 1.55. Stock is 1.35. Most people don't go passed 1.5

So on CPU NB VID, I can add .200 and still be in the safe range?

Also, my VCORE at 4GHz is 1.488 in bios and 1.520 under cpu-z. Weird that it is higher in Windows. I am wondering if CPU-Z is reading incorrectly?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *criminal* 
So on CPU NB VID, I can add .200 and still be in the safe range?

I think the CPU NB VID is for the NB and the VID is the voltage that the comp starts up with. I'd wait for someone more intelligent than me to answer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
@ Chickeneaterguy: I would email them like mentioned earlier and bug them to add the options in the next bios update.

So just the CPU NB Voltage, right? Or is there something I'm missing that I should bug em about?


----------



## zingfharn

A few things:

VID means Voltage Identification Digital (apparently).
It's a signal which the device (CPU, NB, SB, etc) sends to the motherboard to say 'this is the voltage I need, please'.
"Voltage" and "VID" are largely interchangeable terms, as far as I can tell.

So, NB Voltage and NB VID are the same thing.
CPU NB VID and CPU NB Voltage are the same thing.

NB Voltage is the voltage required for the northbridge. The northbridge talks to the PCI slots and the RAM, as well as the CPU.

CPU NB Voltage is, as far as I can tell, a separate voltage setting you can use for the bit of the Northbridge which talks to the chip. It's the only thing that makes any sense to me, although still seems really weird. And I can't believe there's nothing on the web which explains it.

You can definitely use AMD Overdrive to see what the default CPU NB VID value is.

Criminal, I have my CPU NB VID (on the same board) currently set to +.200 and it's entirely stable at 3.8GHz.
Currently AMD overdrive won't start for me, so it's hard to tell what the default setting might be.
I've been doing reading this afternoon, though, and have some clues to get it running. Once I manage that, I'll post back here on what the default is.


----------



## zingfharn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
So just the CPU NB Voltage, right? Or is there something I'm missing that I should bug em about?

Yep, at least for the time being. You could also ask them to show the predicted values alongside the settings (like in Gigabyte boards). That's pretty useful. That way you don't need to remember all the defaults.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zingfharn* 
A few things:

VID means Voltage Identification Digital (apparently).
It's a signal which the device (CPU, NB, SB, etc) sends to the motherboard to say 'this is the voltage I need, please'.
"Voltage" and "VID" are largely interchangeable terms, as far as I can tell.

So, NB Voltage and NB VID are the same thing.
CPU NB VID and CPU NB Voltage are the same thing.

The VID is the voltage that the computer will boot at.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zingfharn* 
A few things:

VID means Voltage Identification Digital (apparently).
It's a signal which the device (CPU, NB, SB, etc) sends to the motherboard to say 'this is the voltage I need, please'.
"Voltage" and "VID" are largely interchangeable terms, as far as I can tell.

So, NB Voltage and NB VID are the same thing.
CPU NB VID and CPU NB Voltage are the same thing.

NB Voltage is the voltage required for the northbridge. The northbridge talks to the PCI slots and the RAM, as well as the CPU.

CPU NB Voltage is, as far as I can tell, a separate voltage setting you can use for the bit of the Northbridge which talks to the chip. It's the only thing that makes any sense to me, although still seems really weird. And I can't believe there's nothing on the web which explains it.

You can definitely use AMD Overdrive to see what the default CPU NB VID value is.

Criminal, I have my CPU NB VID (on the same board) currently set to +.200 and it's entirely stable at 3.8GHz.
Currently AMD overdrive won't start for me, so it's hard to tell what the default setting might be.
I've been doing reading this afternoon, though, and have some clues to get it running. Once I manage that, I'll post back here on what the default is.


Yeah, that is why I was confused. There is a CPU NB VID setting and NB Voltage setting.


----------



## zingfharn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
The VID is the voltage that the computer will boot at.

Yes, sorry.

But if you're only ever setting stuff in the BIOS, then they amount to the same thing.


----------



## zingfharn

I just read this over here: http://forums.amd.com/forum/messagev...&enterthread=y

It's clearing some things up for me.
The HTL, or HyperTransport Link is what connects the CPU and Northbridge. So, the CPU NB Vid is probably just another name for HTL Voltage.
I guess you want to push it to make sure the NB and CPU can talk happily, when overclocked.
The Northbridge talks to the Video Card and RAM
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northbridge_(computing)
so if you're overclocking your NB Frequency (or maybe even RAM and GPU), I guess you want to increase NB Voltage, too.


----------



## zingfharn

And please, if I'm wrong on any of this, someone correct me.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
I think the CPU NB VID is for the NB and the VID is the voltage that the comp starts up with. I'd wait for someone more intelligent than me to answer.

So just the CPU NB Voltage, right? Or is there something I'm missing that I should bug em about?

Typically when you refer to CPU VID you are stating the chips "stock" voltage. 955 BE's have a CPU VID of 1.35v. Notice the difference in VID and my current voltage in the pic below. Now some motherboards show a setting for "ZZZ VID" and use a +0.XX or -0.XX setting to adjust them. Essentially you are adding or subtracting +/- voltage on top of the "XXX VID" or stock voltage for XXX setting. So in my case my CPU VID is 1.35v. I used a setting of +0.175v to acheive 1.525v (adjusted to 1.520v by the motherboard).










Yes email them about the CPU-NB voltage and why you can't adjust it. Make it clear that other motherboard manufacturers allow it and that its very discouraging that yours does not. Maybe hint you will be switching mobo's just to scare em


----------



## criminal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
CPU NB VID Is for the Integrated Memory Controller, NB Voltage is for the actual northbridge.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
1. Time for a new mobo?
2. I don't think so.
3. CPU-NB relates to the integrated memory controller in the 955 chip. NB voltage would be for the NB on you motherboard.

Edit: Slappa beat me to it. Like he said









So my question again is, would bumping my CPU NB VID help me stabilize my overclock? What is the highest I can go up? +.100? +.200?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *criminal* 
So my question again is, would bumping my CPU NB VID help me stabilize my overclock? What is the highest I can go up? +.100? +.200?

I push mine to +0.3 and higher all the time. Mind you cooling is a MAJOR factor here. I have found however that I need to move my NB frequency anywhere from 2600MHz and higher for a +0.3 or higher to actually work and be stable. Both are dependent on each other from what I have seen. Gotta find the sweet spot for your desired NB frequency in relation to the CPU-NBv u need for your overclock.

It will make your head explode.


----------



## NameUnknown

Is there any reason to push my 955BE to 4.0? Will I see in significant performance increase in games or will it be a minimal 2-4fps? because if its gonig to be minimal im gonna call it good at 3.7 because i cant get 3.75 or 3.8 stable no matter what i do.


----------



## zingfharn

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?k...=0&output=html

I've been trying to log different test results at various speeds.
Some of the results are there.

You can see that the jump from 3.6-> 3.7 is pretty negligible.
In fact, the jump to 3.8 didn't add much.
The speed really start increasing when I started pushing HT and NB Frequencies, which meant the other bits of the computer could talk at high speeds too.

I haven't done any testing in a while (just got the Zalman MFC-2 and trying to rig it up without a case-spaghetti nightmare),but you can see that the leap 3.7GHz to 3.8Ghz added about the same as moving from 2300 to 2530 on those two frequencies.
I'm going to fill it out over the weekend.

I'm not expecting people to have the same settings to overclock, but hopefully it should give a bit of guidance as to improvements as various speeds.

That being said, I noticed massive stability gains once I put some decent fans in my rig. I see you've actually got a better cooler than me (







, so I'd ask what temps you're running at overclocked.
Once I got down to 50/51 (as opposed to 55/60), I was able to overclock much much harder.


----------



## NameUnknown

My idle temp at stock is 28, at 3.6 is 33. Load temps at 3.6 are 48 and at 3.7 load temps are 49.


----------



## zingfharn

Hahah. Ok. Very well cooled!
I'd say don't beat yourself up too much, then. Play with the NB/HT Frequencies, but another 100-200MHz on the chip alone isn't going to do more than a few FPS.
Have you tried overclocking your graphics card? I'm guessing you maybe bought a pre-OC'd one? You can probably push it a little further, which is likely to see the best gains.
I saw a 10% improvement in 3dmark score when I oc'd my card.


----------



## NameUnknown

Yea, the cards are factory OCd to 900, they were cheaper than regular cards and i was able to combo deal them. Oh yea, and those temps are without the fans on full, they kick into full speed at 50C so really, Ill never go over 50C


----------



## Ethenolas

Hello all,

I'm new here. I just built my first computer and am trying this whole overclocking thing for the first time.

Here is what I bought...

Phenom II x4 955

MSI 790FX GD70

ATI HD 4890 Toxic

4GB DDR3 PC3 16000 RAM 2000mhz

Zalman 9900 cooler

Corsair 850TX power

I am having some problems...I really don't know what im doing...









but I'm not new to computers...so there is some hope!

I have over clocked

235Mhz x 4 = 3.76ghz

1566mhz DDR3 RAM 9-9-9-24

HOWEVER....it is running very hot.... 61C at 100% after an hour or so...

This temp reading is from everest. Could it be high?

My thermal couple is reading around 40...but i know that is probably low...

I guess im looking for help to get faster, cooler OC.

Thanks all!

-Ethenolas


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


Is there any reason to push my 955BE to 4.0? Will I see in significant performance increase in games or will it be a minimal 2-4fps? because if its gonig to be minimal im gonna call it good at 3.7 because i cant get 3.75 or 3.8 stable no matter what i do.










3.8ghz is the sweet spot with, nb and htlink overclocked


----------



## criminal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethenolas*


Hello all,

I'm new here. I just built my first computer and am trying this whole overclocking thing for the first time.

Here is what I bought...

Phenom II x4 955

MSI 790FX GD70

ATI HD 4890 Toxic

4GB DDR3 PC3 16000 RAM 2000mhz

Zalman 9900 cooler

Corsair 850TX power

I am having some problems...I really don't know what im doing...









but I'm not new to computers...so there is some hope!

I have over clocked

235Mhz x 4 = 3.76ghz

1566mhz DDR3 RAM 9-9-9-24

HOWEVER....it is running very hot.... 61C at 100% after an hour or so...

This temp reading is from everest. Could it be high?

My thermal couple is reading around 40...but i know that is probably low...

I guess im looking for help to get faster, cooler OC.

Thanks all!

-Ethenolas










Welcome.









I am not sure about that cooler, but that may be the problem with your temps. What type thermal paste are you using?


----------



## topdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zingfharn*


http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?k...=0&output=html


thanks for the info


----------



## Ethenolas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *criminal*


Welcome.









I am not sure about that cooler, but that may be the problem with your temps. What type thermal paste are you using?


Im using the thermal grease that came with it.

I have some silver stuff somewhere...but I couldnt find it. (moved recently)

I think im going to reseat the heatsink tonight and search high an low for that silver stuff...

I have heard mixed things about this cooler...idk...

About overclocking...is it very motherboard specific?

I really want to be in the 3.8-4 range. And want my RAM 1600+

What about FSB mhz? Should I keep that at 100 or move it up? Havent found much on this.










Sorry for all the questions...

best,
Ethenolas


----------



## TheCh3F

Just loaded my 720 BE that i got in a trade and check it out







Barely touched the chip yet but this is promissing.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
Just loaded my 720 BE that i got in a trade and check it out







Barely touched the chip yet but this is promissing.










Took my a while to see what you were saying/showing.


----------



## NameUnknown

I sees it! and very nice indeed


----------



## NameUnknown

I had to pull 50ft of CAT5E in a crawl space under the floors just to post this for you all on my sigrig. So you get my first post on this computer









Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=590185
SS of 4hrs of Prime 95 is attached.

Stepping: 2
CPU Clock: 3700MHz (3.7GHz)
HT Ref*Multi: 200Mhz*18.5
CPU Volt: 1.424V
CPU-NB Volt: 
NB Clock: 2000MHz
NB Volt:
HT Link: 2000Mhz
Motherboard: DFI DK Lanparty 790FXB-M3H5
Bios Rev: 6.00PG
Cooler: Prolimatech Megahalems w/2 Scythe Kaze 1200RPMs in Push+Pull
OS: Vista x64
Platform: AM3
Stable: Yes


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NameUnknown* 
I had to pull 50ft of CAT5E in a crawl space under the floors just to post this for you all on my sigrig. So you get my first post on this computer









Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=590185
SS of 4hrs of Prime 95 is attached.

Stepping: 2
CPU Clock: 3700MHz (3.7GHz)
HT Ref*Multi: 200Mhz*18.5
CPU Volt: 1.424V
CPU-NB Volt:
NB Clock: 2000MHz
NB Volt:
HT Link: 2000Mhz
Motherboard: DFI DK Lanparty 790FXB-M3H5
Bios Rev: 6.00PG
Cooler: Prolimatech Megahalems w/2 Scythe Kaze 1200RPMs in Push+Pull
OS: Vista x64
Platform: AM3
Stable: Yes

Awesome, will add you.


----------



## NameUnknown

So does anyone here with a 3.8GHz+ 955BE see anything that would be holding back my OC? If i even push to 3.75 i BSOD while running P95


----------



## zingfharn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethenolas*


Im using the thermal grease that came with it.

I have some silver stuff somewhere...but I couldnt find it. (moved recently)

I think im going to reseat the heatsink tonight and search high an low for that silver stuff...


Don't get Arctic Silver 5. It was good a couple of years ago, but there's better now.
OCZ Freeze, for example, has no 'bedding in' time.
Cooler Master ThermalFusion 400 is also pretty good.
Or even Tuniq TX2
http://www.ocia.net/reviews/tuniqtx2/page3.shtml
Make sure you clean all the old grease off - that makes a big difference.

The motherboard will make a difference to your overclock, yeah, as will just about everything else. There's no 'right' answer, I'm afraid. Just a lot of trial and error.


----------



## NameUnknown

well ive got OCZ Freeze with a megahalem and 2 scythe slipstreams, so cooling isnt a problem, in all my testing i never saw temps go above 49C.
Ive got a DFI Board which ive heard is a damn good OC board but you have to be really good with the BIOS and thats where i know my shortfall is for sure. This is my first OC and ive got an experienced OCer board. I was just wondering if anyone know what voltages i needed to increase to maintain stability at greater speeds.


----------



## zingfharn

Sorry. Was replying without quoting. 
NameUnknown, you want to increase CPU Voltage and CPU NB Voltage to improve stability.
Try a small increment first - 0.05V or so.
Then re-run. If still unstable, increase a little more.
Keep an eye on temps.
If you take a screenshot of your BIOS, the smart guys here can tell you which ones they are, if it's not obvious.

I haven't updated my spreadsheet recently, because I blew a fan - I tried to fit a switch to it, but I wired it up wrong, and sent too many volts down the wrong cable. D'oh.
I saw smoke, and FREAKED out. At least it wasn't the CPU ; )


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zingfharn* 
Sorry. Was replying without quoting.
NameUnknown, you want to increase CPU Voltage and CPU NB Voltage to improve stability.
Try a small increment first - 0.05V or so.
Then re-run. If still unstable, increase a little more.
Keep an eye on temps.
If you take a screenshot of your BIOS, the smart guys here can tell you which ones they are, if it's not obvious.

I haven't updated my spreadsheet recently, because I blew a fan - I tried to fit a switch to it, but I wired it up wrong, and sent too many volts down the wrong cable. D'oh.
I saw smoke, and FREAKED out. At least it wasn't the CPU ; )

hehe ive done similar to your fan accident, but mine was with an HD









But anyways, Ill get some SS up for yall to look at in a couple of minutes.


----------



## NameUnknown

Ive got those BIOS picamatures, taken with the Nikon D40 my GF got me























GRR Wont let me upload ><


----------



## zingfharn

Stick 'em on Flickr (flickr.com) or http://picasaweb.google.com/ and then stick a linky.


----------



## K10

Check this out:

DFI LP DK 790FXB-M3H5 AM3 Newegg Reviews

Quote:

*Pros:* rich in features and defects
*Cons:* rich in defects...
I ordered one of these shortly after it was released and my cpu WOULD NOT MOUNT (x4 940)...so i wasted about an hour with a magnifying glass examining the mounting block and my cpu's pins...tried and tried...and would not mount period. I RMA'd it immediately. New egg was kind enough to cross ship me a replacement of the exact same model overnight (I have been a customer of thiers for over 6 yrs) and i got the new one 48 hours later. I opened it...tried to mount the same cpu, same problem...same examination procedures, and rma'd it in less that 2 hours. DFI has issues with this model. In fairness I have used over a hundred dfi boards and loved them and their rock solid stability and overclocking features as i am a custom high performance pc builder....however this baby needs shot.
I opted to order the new ASUS Crosshair III Board that was released on may 29 of 2009...not to mention its broken all overclocking world records







so im excited to play with IT !!!!!!!
*Other Thoughts:* all and all you are hard pressed to beat a DFI motherboard if you know what your doing. If you don't know what your doing...stay away from it...they are all very finicky and particular much like... like a high maintainance women....if ya cant handle them...they will drive ya nuts but the performance is worth it







ASUS is a good choice for noobs, and so is Foxconn actually.
Idiot has tech level of "High" and he clearly doesn't know that he can't use AM2+ on AM3 boards....

EDIT: Just checked the crosshair reviews and apparently he's about to(or already did) make the same mistake twice(or thrice I guess).


----------



## NameUnknown

lol @ reviewer

Throwing images on flickr now.


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
Check this out:

DFI LP DK 790FXB-M3H5 AM3 Newegg Reviews

Idiot has tech level of "High" and he clearly doesn't know that he can't use AM2+ on AM3 boards....

EDIT: Just checked the crosshair reviews and apparently he's about to(or already did) make the same mistake twice(or thrice I guess).


and he still wont be able to use the crosshair III. thats why intel boys need to stick to intel. they get confused easily.


----------



## NameUnknown

So here are the pictures, their all labeled but out of order.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

on the genie bios ss ther eis one thing missing, the pci clock, its set to 100mhz.


----------



## Ethenolas

Do I have a high chance of bricking my computer...

I'm trying to get 3.8 stable and I boot, but when I run stability all i get is shutdown/bluescreen...this cant be good...

I am having one hell of a time trying to get this where I want it....

When I load anything other than "auto" voltages it wont even boot

Should I be doing this all from BIOS or through software???

I dont think I'm doing anything wrong...but I have found that I can't adjust anything from "auto" other FSB or it doesnt even boot. Even if I put my multiplier at 16 which is the standard "auto" setting with everything else at factory settings it doesnt boot.... wth?


----------



## NameUnknown

have you completely reset the bios with the jumper or loaded defaults?
also, what was the most voltage you put through the cpu?


----------



## Ethenolas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


have you completely reset the bios with the jumper or loaded defaults?
also, what was the most voltage you put through the cpu?


I just updated my BIOS. 1.1 to 1.3

I couldnt load any custom voltages before...it would let me in the bios...but it wouldnt boot at all.

Ill let you know if it goes well...


----------



## zingfharn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


So here are the pictures, their all labeled but out of order.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

on the genie bios ss ther eis one thing missing, the pci clock, its set to 100mhz.


Crank up the CPU NB VID Special Voltage a bit. You should be able to take it to at least +150 without any trouble. Most people have seen stability once you raise that.
The black dragon picture is great! Amazing cabling. What does the other side look like?









Leave the PCI clock. That's just for the graphics card. You're better off playing with CPU NB Clock Ratio on the other screen (and the HT link frequency).

Ethenolas: 
Do it through the BIOS.
As long as you only change the voltage a small amount (don't go over 1.55V total for the CPU), you should be fine.
Start by increasing only the CPU voltage the smallest amount possible. Leave everything else on auto.
If it's booting, but dropping out, then it's definitely a voltage issue.
Slappa wrote a really good troubleshooting guide for understand blue vs blackscreen.
http://www.techreaction.net/2009/05/...ing-essentials

Actually, Slappa, if you're reading, what does it mean when it goes to blue for only a second, and then drops to black? Does that count as a bluescreen or blackscreen?


----------



## NameUnknown

will do when i get the chance. And ty on the wiring, but yea, you dont wanna see the other side


----------



## Ethenolas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zingfharn* 
Crank up the CPU NB VID Special Voltage a bit. You should be able to take it to at least +150 without any trouble. Most people have seen stability once you raise that.
The black dragon picture is great! Amazing cabling. What does the other side look like?









Leave the PCI clock. That's just for the graphics card. You're better off playing with CPU NB Clock Ratio on the other screen (and the HT link frequency).

Ethenolas:
Do it through the BIOS.
As long as you only change the voltage a small amount (don't go over 1.55V total for the CPU), you should be fine.
Start by increasing only the CPU voltage the smallest amount possible. Leave everything else on auto.
If it's booting, but dropping out, then it's definitely a voltage issue.
Slappa wrote a really good troubleshooting guide for understand blue vs blackscreen.
http://www.techreaction.net/2009/05/...ing-essentials

Actually, Slappa, if you're reading, what does it mean when it goes to blue for only a second, and then drops to black? Does that count as a bluescreen or blackscreen?

WOW!

This new BIOS actually works!!! I can adjust the voltages and everything...lol

Right now im running 3.833ghz with RAM at 1600mhz and it seems to be stable...

My 100% load temp is 56-57....which still isnt the best.

I will be happy if this setup is stable and wont mess with it much more. However, I do want to get my temps down. Im pissed this cooler isnt better

Zalman9900 I might sell it on ebay or something and try to find something better...









the temps are high (but I am un airconditioned here 80F)


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zingfharn* 
Crank up the CPU NB VID Special Voltage a bit. You should be able to take it to at least +150 without any trouble. Most people have seen stability once you raise that.
The black dragon picture is great! Amazing cabling. What does the other side look like?









Leave the PCI clock. That's just for the graphics card. You're better off playing with CPU NB Clock Ratio on the other screen (and the HT link frequency).

Ethenolas:
Do it through the BIOS.
As long as you only change the voltage a small amount (don't go over 1.55V total for the CPU), you should be fine.
Start by increasing only the CPU voltage the smallest amount possible. Leave everything else on auto.
If it's booting, but dropping out, then it's definitely a voltage issue.
Slappa wrote a really good troubleshooting guide for understand blue vs blackscreen.
http://www.techreaction.net/2009/05/...ing-essentials

Actually, Slappa, if you're reading, what does it mean when it goes to blue for only a second, and then drops to black? Does that count as a bluescreen or blackscreen?

Thanks for acknowledging my guide.

It is most likely a blue screen for that one.


----------



## anonymous.gamer

are there any good guides for overclocking this cpu?
i read chews guide thingy but didnt really understand it.

i can get my 955 to 3.6ghz no problem with no voltage increase., but arnt i suppose to overclock the ht/nb etc as well?

if someone can link me a good guide to find max ht/nb/cpu etc that would be great


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethenolas*


WOW!

This new BIOS actually works!!! I can adjust the voltages and everything...lol

Right now im running 3.833ghz with RAM at 1600mhz and it seems to be stable...

My 100% load temp is 56-57....which still isnt the best.

I will be happy if this setup is stable and wont mess with it much more. However, I do want to get my temps down. Im pissed this cooler isnt better

Zalman9900 I might sell it on ebay or something and try to find something better...









the temps are high (but I am un airconditioned here 80F)


I would recommend a Prolimatech Megahalem. If you set it up with a push pull and some good thermal paste your load temps will go down significantly. My load temps at 3.7 are only 49C and my fans arent even the greatest for heatsink fans.


----------



## Ethenolas

I'm going to try new thermal paste on mine before I throw down for a new cooler.

Working on stability now at 3.825Ghz...will let you know.


----------



## NameUnknown

probably the best idea, to get a megahalem on AM2/AM2+/AM3 you need a mounting bracket. All in all I ended up spending about $95 after shipping on it.


----------



## zingfharn

Noctua U12P is a good balance of performance vs money. Comes within a couple of degrees of the Thermalright, and also comes with a decent fan. You can then buy an extra fan down the line if you need it.

Thermal Paste will make a big difference too. Get some of the good stuff, though. None of this Arctic Silver









Anonymous.gamer: Slappa's guide is great. Low temp is the most important thing, though. Even @ 55 and above, it can be pretty unstable.


----------



## Ethenolas

I don't mind spending the money. Anything around $75 is ok with me...

I just want one of the best CPU/Fan heatsinks so I can keep CPU cold


----------



## NameUnknown

at $75 the megahalem is out of range, the other coolers i dont know a whole lot about but i do know that the Noctua U12P has some pretty good reputation around this site as a great cooler.
Noctua U12P (AM2 version)
personally Id do a push/pull setup which means buying another fan.


----------



## anonymous.gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zingfharn* 
Aonymous.gamer: Slappa's guide is great. Low temp is the most important thing, though. Even @ 55 and above, it can be pretty unstable.

I have read that and numerous other guides but still im a bit unclear.
if i get to a certain point, ie reset starts/blue screen and my voltage is already high, do i start to increase nb freq, or ht freq, or both? (add upping the voltage on these if need be)


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anonymous.gamer* 
I have read that and numerous other guides but still im a bit unclear.
if i get to a certain point, ie reset starts/blue screen and my voltage is already high, do i start to increase nb freq, or ht freq, or both? (add upping the voltage on these if need be)

It being high is what could be causing you to blue screen. I have mine at 3.85 GHz atm(didn't test stability yet) but I had my voltage at 1.5 and it would blue screen(with my settings) before booting so I dropped it to 1.475 and it boots fine now.


----------



## anonymous.gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy* 
It being high is what could be causing you to blue screen. I have mine at 3.85 GHz atm(didn't test stability yet) but I had my voltage at 1.5 and it would blue screen(with my settings) before booting so I dropped it to 1.475 and it boots fine now.

by high i mean raised off default - i should of worded better >.<


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anonymous.gamer* 
by high i mean raised off default - i should of worded better >.<

Maybe you're going for too high of a clock or fsb is too high. Specifics would be helpful.


----------



## Ethenolas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


probably the best idea, to get a megahalem on AM2/AM2+/AM3 you need a mounting bracket. All in all I ended up spending about $95 after shipping on it.


Like I said...I don't mind spending the money...

I can spring an extra 20 bucks.

Would that be the best in the under 150ish range?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethenolas*


Like I said...I don't mind spending the money...

I can spring an extra 20 bucks.

Would that be the best in the under 150ish range?


Pretty sure at this time the Megalahem is the BEST air cooler. It beats IFX and TRUE(lapped) in most tests.


----------



## NameUnknown

imo, Megahalem is king of coolers for now. Ive got my load temps at 3.7 at 48C-49C without the Slipstreams on full even (BIOS waits till 50C to kick them on at full speed). If your going to remain on air for a while, then go Megahalem, if your thinking about going water I wouldnt do the megahalem just because its a lot of money to replace in a short period of time.


----------



## cbr600

Are you guys hitting temp problems before you max out volts. I'm at 3.7 at 1.40 volts 100% stable but my temps are at 52C and I have my air conditioning blowing full blast.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbr600* 
Are you guys hitting temp problems before you max out volts. I'm at 3.7 at 1.40 volts 100% stable but my temps are at 52C and I have my air conditioning blowing full blast.

3.84GHz 2640MHz NB 1.472Vcore and my full load is about 45-50 Degrees C


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbr600*


Are you guys hitting temp problems before you max out volts. I'm at 3.7 at 1.40 volts 100% stable but my temps are at 52C and I have my air conditioning blowing full blast.


ive got mine running at 3.7 at 1.4volts, and at 100% my temp are only 48-49celsius


----------



## Ethenolas

I was told this was good...

For 25 bucks is it worth a try?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003

Or is Megahalem the way to go?


----------



## NameUnknown

http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...id=2233&page=4

Its right behind the TRUE which is behind the megahalem. for the money its a good cooler, but i wouldnt call it the best. If you set it up with 2 120x38mm fans you would probably do pretty good.


----------



## Ethenolas

Well...

For the price difference I think I will go with the Xigmatek.

I have this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118010

Would you suggest anything better? Arctic Silver 5???


----------



## zingfharn

Ok, so, CBR600 is running Dark Knight. NameUnknown is running Megahelms with twin fans.
That would explain the 3-4C difference.

CBR: If it's 100% stable at 52C, then you're in good shape.
I run stable at 55 or so.

Ethenolas - for $25, probably anything is worth a try.
It depends how extreme you're planning to be.

If you're determined to get a 4.0Ghz out of your box, then you want to get the very best cooler money can buy.
If you're going to be happy with a stable 3.8, then the one you link should be ok (with a couple of decent fans attached).


----------



## NameUnknown

Like Zingfharn said, if youre going to go on up to 4.0, then go with the megahalem, if your content at your current speeds than the Xigmatek would probably due just fine.


----------



## Ethenolas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zingfharn*


Ok, so, CBR600 is running Dark Knight. NameUnknown is running Megahelms with twin fans.
That would explain the 3-4C difference.

CBR: If it's 100% stable at 52C, then you're in good shape.
I run stable at 55 or so.

Ethenolas - for $25, probably anything is worth a try.
It depends how extreme you're planning to be.

If you're determined to get a 4.0Ghz out of your box, then you want to get the very best cooler money can buy.
If you're going to be happy with a stable 3.8, then the one you link should be ok (with a couple of decent fans attached).


Yea...I really only want ~3.8 stable.

Would the standard fan work for that Xigmatek? I guess I should say work well...I coulod just get another one like this and attach it to the opposite side?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233009

btw...I thought I was stable at 3.84...but it gets too hot (I think thats the problem) and shuts off during stress tests. I have it at 3.68 now.

Thanks for you help guys! I'm sure you hear the same questions all the time...







Thanks for being patient.


----------



## NameUnknown

The fan you linked looks pretty good, Id get 2 of them and have one push and the other one pull.


----------



## Ethenolas

I think the heatsink comes with one...I dont think I need to buy two extra?

And thermal paste?

I always thought arctic silver 5 was the way to go...but I have heard differently lately?


----------



## NameUnknown

I used OCZ Freeze. from what i can see, its working great and ive heard a lot of people say its better than AS5


----------



## Ethenolas

Cool! I should be getting this stuff in the mail tomorrow. (I live close to New Egg







)

Thanks again to everyone...I'll let you know how it turns out.

As you can see this isnt my area of expertise...

If you need help with home theater, PM me! lol


----------



## zingfharn

Yeah. AS5 has a 90 hour 'bedding in' time, before which it's still, uhhh, I don't know, bonding? Drying? Something, anyway. It takes a few days to become fully effective.

OCZ Freeze, and some of the other newer pastes both form a better bond, and have no bedding in time, so it'll run cooler, sooner.

I don't know much about the Xigmatek stock fans. I'm sure they're pretty good, given their heatsink quality
You should check out the first 2 links here, though
http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=articles#15
2 articles covering 65 different fans!!
I just bought some Scythe Slipstream, which seem to have the best noise/CFM ratio.
They'll do 110CFM @ 40DB, but at 20DB still outperform most other fans.
So, for the purposes of pure benchmarking (and when there's no-one else in the house) , I can ramp them up to full speed, but for everyday use, I can make them virtually silent.


----------



## NameUnknown

If you want some of the best fans for the heatsink, get Ultra Kazes Theyre loud but powerful. Id hook them to a fan controller if i got them


----------



## Ethenolas

Im thinking about modding my case. Because of the heatsink size (Zalman) I cant fit my side fan (which is fairly large), I think this is also adding to temp issues.

I would imagine this new heat sink is about the same size...

meh...idk..well see

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## NameUnknown

which zalman heatsink do you have right now?


----------



## Ethenolas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NameUnknown* 
which zalman heatsink do you have right now?

9900...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118046

I thought it was supposed to be good... lol

has high reviews...


----------



## NameUnknown

The dimensions of the Xigmatek are 120(W) x 50(H) x 159(D)mm Of course this is before the fans which are 25mm


----------



## Ethenolas

Yea, I saw that.

I need to worry about D i think?

159mm...

idk...i'll figure it all out...







that's what i always seem to do... lol


----------



## NameUnknown

The dimensions of the 9900 are: 94(L) x 140(W) x 158.5(H) mm
The dimensions of the Xigmatek are 120(W) x 50(H) x 159(D)mm
Basically, the Xig is bigger and if the Zalman requires a case mod, the Xig definitely will.

What case do you have??


----------



## Ethenolas

It doesnt requre a case mod....

I had to unscrew and remove my side fan.

I have

Apevia Jupiter Type G

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811144197

I really like the look of the case...

However, it is a little small like i said


----------



## NameUnknown

Sorry, misunderstood what i read about the case
well the case is 203.2mm wide so the xigmatek will fit but like with the Zalman you wont be able to have the side fan. Itll be very close but should work.

I dont know how the case window is built on that case, but it may be possible if its just a single rectangular piece of acrylic then you could rotate it and then keep the fan on the side window.


----------



## Ethenolas

It will fit without the side fan for sure...

I didnt realize it at the time...but the cause i bought has an enormous side fan. Its like a Frisbee...lol must be 8-9 inches diameter at least.

I was looking forward to some extra airflow...but with the heatsink it wont fit.

I think the better heatsink is more important than a little extra air flow...but ive been pretty damn wrong this whole time it seems... lol

Im going to try to mod the case so the fan is between the window...nothing crazy...just a quick grill cut with a dremel and mount the cut piece on the fan so nothing can get pushed in there.


----------



## zingfharn

Heh. I benchmark overclocks with the side off, so it's irrelevant (and won't get hurt by case airflow weirdness).
I've also just fitted a couple of 80mm blue LED fans, for no reason other than they look sweet (they're, like, 10CFM).
And some neon tubes. I really need to get a life.
But I'll take a picture tomorrow night and show you.

Ethenolas: can you get a smaller fan for the side, or does it look like it's custom for that case?


----------



## K10

Question:

What kind of real world applications will use 100% on all cores? I'm asking because I can run my overclock fine on anything I try but after 30 minutes of prime blend, I bsod.


----------



## zingfharn

Well, then, I think what you have there is a gaming-stable overclock, but not one that's "official".
Programs that do a lot of number crunching will use a lot of CPU, so some games, complex spreadsheet operations, database crunching, that sort of thing.
It's pretty rare for an average user to see that load, though.


----------



## Ethenolas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zingfharn*


Heh. I benchmark overclocks with the side off, so it's irrelevant (and won't get hurt by case airflow weirdness).
I've also just fitted a couple of 80mm blue LED fans, for no reason other than they look sweet (they're, like, 10CFM).
And some neon tubes. I really need to get a life.
But I'll take a picture tomorrow night and show you.

Ethenolas: can you get a smaller fan for the side, or does it look like it's custom for that case?


look how big this sucker is...

http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/directron/xjpjstbk3.jpg

lol

I thought I was getting a different case because it wasnt the one in the picture on new egg...

however i decided to keep it for airflow...but the fan is about 1.5 inches thick and the side wont slide on because it hits my heatsink lol

idk


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


Question:

What kind of real world applications will use 100% on all cores? I'm asking because I can run my overclock fine on anything I try but after 30 minutes of prime blend, I bsod.


Well blend stresses your IMC and RAM more than your CPU. I would rather have those stable before I get my CPU stable.


----------



## wierdo124

Slappa, i'd suggest setting up Google Docs instead of screenshotting an Excel page. Very easy to update and it embeds into OCN


----------



## Ethenolas

wierdo124 love your avatar...

You should make it into a T-Shirt


----------



## WaLshy11

This is my first 'real' overclock









3918.0mhz @ 1.456v stable for 2hrs on prime95 so far. Max temp is 49c.
Had to raise NB voltage to 1.2v because kept on getting BSOD.

When 3hrs are done on prime I will start upping the HT Link and NB Clock.
Any advice on upping the HT Link/NB Clock? I.E. which one would be better to do first, and by how much? (E.G. 200mhz)

EDIT: Put NB voltage back down to stock.. and put NB up to 2400mhz, HT link up to 2400mhz.. seems stable so far :/


----------



## Ethenolas

Made a few cuts on the fan, and it fits now. I finished the easy part...

Where the fan screwed in was about a 1.5inch long tube and it stuck out from the fan in a way where I could just slice it off at the base...

I then mounted it where it was before and it sticks out about an inch from the left side of the case...kinda looks cool actually.

The hard part will be cutting the grill to fit on and around the fan on the side.

I'm waiting on a Dremel for those cuts...

The fan on the side decreased the temp by about 3 degrees, so it did help. My new cooler comes today and I hope I can drop it by another 10...I hope that is not too outrages of a thought.

If I can manage idle around 28-30 instead of 38-40 I think I'll be able to OC to what I want.


----------



## MGlBlaze

I installed my 955 a few days ago, and I'm trying to overclock now. It seems to be going about the same as my 9950 OC went, so this is probably going to take a lot of fiddling around. xD

I'm only testing out 3.7Ghz right now, but I'll go for 3.8 soon. I do have a bit too many volts right now, though. I don't think I'm going to be reaching 4Ghz this time around, but I would like to at least get around the 3.9Ghz mark.

I'm just focusing on increasing the multiplier right now, though I'll move on to mixing HTT and Multi afterwards.


----------



## Newbie2009

Hi there,

What is the recommended good overclock for the phenom II 940 Black edition.
Mine is at 3.4 without any voltage changes.
Air cooling, coolermaster V8.

I want to have it of course as high as i can, but i dont want it using loads more power to get slightly increased overclocks.


----------



## Noremac2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*


Hi there,

What is the recommended good overclock for the phenom II 940 Black edition.
Mine is at 3.4 without any voltage changes.
Air cooling, coolermaster V8.

I want to have it of course as high as i can, but i dont want it using loads more power to get slightly increased overclocks.


as of right now.. mine sits at what most are saying is too high of voltage.. its stable (3 hours of Prime95) at 48*c and 1.472ish volts at 3.5Ghz. i am goign to try and back down the volts tomorrow when i get a chance. but i hope that helps a little.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Noremac2007*


as of right now.. mine sits at what most are saying is too high of voltage.. its stable (3 hours of Prime95) at 48*c and 1.472ish volts at 3.5Ghz. i am goign to try and back down the volts tomorrow when i get a chance. but i hope that helps a little.


That seems way high man. Mine is at 3.4 ghz @ 1.35 volts.


----------



## Noremac2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*


That seems way high man. Mine is at 3.4 ghz @ 1.35 volts.


mmhmmm.. gonna increase the FSB freq, drop the multi, and lower the voltage and see what i can do... first time overclocking.. i finding my errors, and learning how to fix/avoid them.


----------



## skugpezz

why high-jacking the 955 thread? >.<


----------



## Noremac2007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


why high-jacking the 955 thread? >.<


i just trying to help out







what little i am able to...


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


why high-jacking the 955 thread? >.<


OH My BAD. Mis read the forum.


----------



## Asmola

Anyone with M4A79 Deluxe noticed huge vdroop under stress? I have 720BE and this mobo drops vcore 0.03-0.04 at stress, even when CPU VDDA maxed. Which is best overclocking bios for this mb? I'm thinking of changing mobo but it looks like this "anus" works great with 955 so i'm thinking of getting one of those..


----------



## chew*

yep the asus has wicked vdroop, just compensae for it, it will be fine......

Speaking of asus....

So close to sub 16's on air I can taste it and on ddr II to boot....

M4A79 deluxe.....to bad the board has stability issues and is inconsistent.........the performance is damn good....


----------



## Ethenolas

I might have hurt my computer...

At times it in CPUID

it is only showing x4 multiplier and less than 1v 800mhz

and other times it is 16x 3.2ghz

This was after a blue screen trying to overclock...windows wouldnt boot and i had to format and reinstall...

I have defaults loaded...

















Is my processor or something else damaged? it is shutting down


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethenolas*


I might have hurt my computer...

At times it in CPUID

it is only showing x4 multiplier and less than 1v 800mhz

and other times it is 16x 3.2ghz

This was after a blue screen trying to overclock...windows wouldnt boot and i had to format and reinstall...

I have defaults loaded...

















Is my processor or something else damaged? it is shutting down


maybe overheating? Fill in your system specs


----------



## Ethenolas

It says my CPU cores are 0 1 2 3...

I think it was 1,2,3 and 4 before??? or am I going crazy?

No its not overheating... Speedfan 30C Idle


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ethenolas*


it says my cpu cores are 0 1 2 3...

I think it was 1,2,3 and 4 before??? Or am i going crazy?

No its not overheating... Speedfan 30c idle


0 = 1
1 = 2
2 = 3
3 = 4

What exactly is happening? Comp is just shutting down?


----------



## wuttz

^ (ethenolas) lmao cool n quiet is on!


----------



## Ethenolas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wuttz*


^ (ethenolas) lmao cool n quiet is on!


lol ***?









that damn setting broke my computer


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethenolas*


lol ***?









that damn setting broke my computer


It's a given that you turn c & q off....


----------



## Ethenolas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


It's a given that you turn c & q off....


ya....I did...but I guess somewhere along the process of me restarting...it got turned to auto instead of disabled...


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethenolas*


ya....I did...but I guess somewhere along the process of me restarting...it got turned to auto instead of disabled...


It's defaulted to on/auto I think.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


yep the asus has wicked vdroop, just compensae for it, it will be fine......

Speaking of asus....

So close to sub 16's on air I can taste it and on ddr II to boot....

M4A79 deluxe.....to bad the board has stability issues and is inconsistent.........the performance is damn good....










So close to a 15 chew,very nice work


----------



## anonymous.gamer

quick question, wat is the max NB voltage i should go? i am going to find the max nb before i overclock my cpu and dont want to push nb too far. on air cooling


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anonymous.gamer*


quick question, wat is the max NB voltage i should go? i am going to find the max nb before i overclock my cpu and dont want to push nb too far. on air cooling


For me, I found 2880MHz to be max. Even then, it required so many increases in voltage on the cpu-NB that I just run it at 2640MHz instead for 24/7


----------



## anonymous.gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


For me, I found 2880MHz to be max. Even then, it required so many increases in voltage on the cpu-NB that I just run it at 2640MHz instead for 24/7


ok i will aim for 2600 nb.
wat about ht link? wat could i expect to see on an overclock for that? and is there much of a point to overclock it, i read that it doesnt really increase overall speed much..

btw im using the gigabyte ma790fxt-ud5p


----------



## Ethenolas

I'm having problems when I overclock...

I can't tell if it is my CPU or RAM that is giving my problems. I think it is my CPU, but just wanted to get some thoughts from you guys.

I have 9-9-9-24 2v RAM.

I have the NB at 1.25V RAM at 2v @ 1533-1600mhz

The CPU is at 3.795 mhz 1.4V

When I run prime 95 after about a min it cuts off. It looks like the screen goes fuzzy for a split second and then it either goes to bluescreen or just shuts down.

I thought bluescreen was RAM but I dont think it is my ram that is giving me problems...

Any thoughts?

What should my voltage be for a 3.8mhz if my FSB is at 200? I have read some newbie stuff. Is there any good reading material for voltage settings?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
For me, I found 2880MHz to be max. Even then, it required so many increases in voltage on the cpu-NB that I just run it at 2640MHz instead for 24/7

how many volts did you use?


----------



## chew*

Lets get back to grass roots overclocking.......screw the overpriced memory.....after all the point of overclocking for me is getting the most performance as possible without breaking the bank.......Overclocking lesser hardware and making it shine is what got me where I am today....

$50 set of OCZ golds......something most users can afford....... is .020 secs worth an extra $100? To me its not and had I been able to get NB to cooperate these would have beat them.


----------



## Ethenolas

I understand...

I didn't know as much as I do now when I bought...I definitely wasted some money in places but overall i'm very pleased.

So i need to work with what I got...

I read your write up on xtremesystems, it helped a lot. I want to get 3.8 stable...that is all im shooting for.

I am at 3.68 now... I think it is really just a voltage issue. This is my first OC and im learning a lot.

Im just nervous about bricking this computer. Dont have the cash for another...

If i get a blue screen is it 100% always RAM issue?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethenolas*


If i get a blue screen is it 100% always RAM issue?


No way.


----------



## ItsTopher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ethenolas* 
I understand...

I didn't know as much as I do now when I bought...I definitely in wasted some money in places but overall i'm very pleased.

So i need to work with what I got...

I read your write up on xtremesystems, it helped a lot. I want to get 3.8 stable...that is all im shooting for.

I am at 3.68 now... I think it is really just a voltage issue. This is my first OC and im learning a lot.

Im just nervous about bricking this computer. Dont have the cash for another...

If i get a blue screen is it 100% always RAM issue?

*What voltage are you at 3.6GHz?* There are so many awkward things with voltage on these Phenom II's, today I've been tweaking my overclock a lot, and found that I can get 3.68GHz stable with an _undervolt_ much easier than trying to add voltage. Also, try various configurations of ACC, ACC on auto at 3.8GHz helps to stablize my cpu, then at 4GHz I need to disable it to gain stability. It's weird, but AMD hasen't said much about what ACC really does so it makes it difficult for everyone else.


----------



## Ethenolas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsTopher* 
*What voltage are you at 3.6GHz?* There are so many awkward things with voltage on these Phenom II's, today I've been tweaking my overclock a lot, and found that I can get 3.68GHz stable with an _undervolt_ much easier than trying to add voltage. Also, try various configurations of ACC, ACC on auto at 3.8GHz helps to stablize my cpu, then at 4GHz I need to disable it to gain stability. It's weird, but AMD hasen't said much about what ACC really does so it makes it difficult for everyone else.

I tried a bunch of settings.

1.4v - 1.5v

1.4v primarily at 3.68 (230 x 16)


----------



## ItsTopher

If you are increasing the reference clock instead of the multiplier (works better for me), you need to increase the cpu-nb voltage, ht voltage, and nb voltage. Also stablize your ht and nb clocks.

I just tried matching your settings (230x16), and this is what I was able to reach. Try to match all of the settings in AMD OverDrive (Do the voltages first, and slowly. That way if they fail, the cpu speed will not increase without proper voltage and crash windows. It happened to me a lot this morning lol.)

EDIT: Also, I doubt that your CPU cooler can handle over 1.5V stable, I know that I haven't had anything over 1.5V stable yet.


----------



## Ethenolas

I can make all these adjustments in the BIOS.

I want to try to do it there if I can...

I will try those settings when I get home.
Thanks!

I am hitting 53-56 range when 100% load. Is this safe? Anything below 62 I have heard. I have been doing everything I can to get it cooler with no success.


----------



## ItsTopher

Yeah the BIOS is better to use, I just like to make some adjustments in overdrive until it crashes, then once it reboots I load into BIOS and increase to however high I was before crashing.

Oh and yeah try disabling (or set to auto if you've had it disabled this whole time) ACC. It seems to be random which setting is ideal.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


Lets get back to grass roots overclocking.......screw the overpriced memory.....after all the point of overclocking for me is getting the most performance as possible without breaking the bank.......Overclocking lesser hardware and making it shine is what got me where I am today....

$50 set of OCZ golds......something most users can afford....... is .020 secs worth an extra $100? To me its not and had I been able to get NB to cooperate these would have beat them.












I mean, this is WR with AIR cooling 1M AMD superpi....


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
I mean, this is WR with AIR cooling 1M AMD superpi....

Heh maybe not this one I did was faster only due to NB speed. I am determined to break sub 16's. anyday now.


----------



## Ethenolas

Well...

I ran for a few minutes on Prime 95 at 3.8...that's the best ive done so far...lol

I stopped the test because my temps got into the 60s...









I bought that new cooler to replace my zalman and it only gave me higher temps!

I might need to run slower until summer is over...


----------



## Starbuck5000

Has anyone here who has stuck their 955 under dice/ln2 run Geekbench or Cinebench?

Thinking about running ph II 955/E8600 combo for the Forum Warz in august


----------



## Asmola

I need some opinion's, should i replace my 720 to 955? Or change mobo to get better result from 720? Hmm.. hard decision. I got no luck with unlocking this 720, and it takes volts way too much ([email protected]). Perhaps with that 955 i could get 3.8 stable easier, and one core is very wellcome also!







But is it worth of about 100€(meaning if i can get this 720 sold by 100€)? Dont know..


----------



## TheCh3F

I personally like to sell off my hardware and try new things. If you are wanting to try out the 955 I would say go for it. However are you happy with your current mobo?


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


I personally like to sell off my hardware and try new things. If you are wanting to try out the 955 I would say go for it. However are you happy with your current mobo?


Compared to my old MSI DKA790GX this Asus is way worse overclocker than msi was.. Im disappointed to results that i got with this rig (m4a79 and 720) but i'm thinking of buying new cpu (955) instead of changing mobo again. If i'm still disappointed, then i will go AM3 790FX-mobo (not Asus) and DDR3's.. but i have one week time to consider my choices.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Compared to my old MSI DKA790GX this Asus is way worse overclocker than msi was.. Im disappointed to results that i got with this rig (m4a79 and 720) but i'm thinking of buying new cpu (955) instead of changing mobo again. If i'm still disappointed, then i will go AM3 790FX-mobo (not Asus) and DDR3's.. but i have one week time to consider my choices.










I would make the jump to 955 and AM3/DDR3 with a new mobo at the same time. You might find too much disappointment with the ASUS and the 955 plus you will probably save on shipping if you get it at the same time. Sell that ASUS and 720 and make the jump.


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Has anyone here who has stuck their 955 under dice/ln2 run Geekbench or Cinebench?

Thinking about running ph II 955/E8600 combo for the Forum Warz in august


Ciniebench run under air/phase/DI/and Ln2......Look for all bench stable screens above everest....you will find cinebench scores....

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...76&postcount=1


----------



## Asmola

^^ That's been on my mind for a while, but i have 200€ limit per month for computing(Wife doesn't like if i use more than that)!







And i like to change part at time, so i'm not getting bored with my system!







Perhaps this time i will get that 955 and see how it does, if i'm not happy, then i might buy AM3 mobo and DDR3.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

This is the highest I've gotten mine so far Validation

I set my NB multi to 11x so its at 2200Mhz. I want to try and get the CPU to 3800mhz but i think ill need a bigger heatsink and lower the HT from 2ghz to 1.8ghz for stability and raise the NB to 2400Mhz, what do you all think?

~Andrew


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsTopher*


*What voltage are you at 3.6GHz?* There are so many awkward things with voltage on these Phenom II's, today I've been tweaking my overclock a lot, and found that I can get 3.68GHz stable with an _undervolt_ much easier than trying to add voltage. Also, try various configurations of ACC, ACC on auto at 3.8GHz helps to stablize my cpu, then at 4GHz I need to disable it to gain stability. It's weird, but AMD hasen't said much about what ACC really does so it makes it difficult for everyone else.


That is because the key to overclocking Phenom II's is temperature.


----------



## ItsTopher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
That is because the key to overclocking Phenom II's is temperature.

And today was a bad day for temperature, at last for me...sweating bawlz even before I woke up this morning. Dam!


----------



## wuttz

^ lmao too much info!


----------



## spiderdim

hi guys, first post here...

i just buy phenom ii 955

have u any info about CACYC ac 0911EPCW???

Attachment 113496


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


Ciniebench run under air/phase/DI/and Ln2......Look for all bench stable screens above everest....you will find cinebench scores....

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...76&postcount=1


Thanks


----------



## Asmola

I "wasted" 220€ today and ordered 955, should be in my hands next week. Looks like that 955 overclock's much better than this 720 Bottleneck Edition, atleast im happy if i can reach 3.8 with it. I was considering of ordering two 550's for great change to unlock but i desided to buy this, i haven't got the "Top of the line" cpu before so i wanted to give 955 a change. So, i guess we will see next week how it does.


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


I am determined to break sub 16's. anyday now.


I am a man of my word..........sub 16's is broken on air.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


I am a man of my word..........sub 16's is broken on air.


I already said it, but damn good job dude.


----------



## K10

Should I lap my cooler and/or my CPU? How large of a temperature diff do you think I'll see?


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chickeneaterguy*


Should I lap my cooler and/or my CPU? How large of a temperature diff do you think I'll see?


It really depends on who bad the IHS and heatsink contact is......

Take a razor blade and hold it on IHS.....shine a flashlight from other side and it will show you the imperfections in base.......same for a heatsink.


----------



## Slappa

I'd lap the cooler. Most of the Phenom II IHS's are pretty good for flatness


----------



## LoneWolf3574

OK, dumb question, but is the 62C limit for the "CPU" or the cores? While I'm not a complete noob, this is my first 4 core and my first multicore OC build. I had a 2 core Dell Inspiron 531 that I upgraded to a 6000+ previously and oddly got about the same idle temps on the stock cooler, although I never checked the load temps since I couldn't do any OCing to it.

BTW, when I get the time, I'll prime95 my CPU as required to join,







. I've got it at 3612.8 on stock volts, but I like my RAM a bit better at 6-6-6-16-24-2T @ 1.9V







.


----------



## FlanK3r

Chew: omg, u win totally supepri challenge 1M







, i got yesterday 1M my record 16.680s and this is for me end score







...I have not good cooler and motherboard. But think, isnt the worst







at 790X chipset and classic cooler (Hyper 212) in pc case.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


Chew: omg, u win totally supepri challenge 1M







, i got yesterday 1M my record 16.680s and this is for me end score







...I have not good cooler and motherboard. But think, isnt the worst







at 790X chipset and classic cooler (Hyper 212) in pc case.


Chew* knew you'd like it


----------



## spiderdim

chew what batch your cpu has?


----------



## FlanK3r

i know only, he has 0911EPMW....


----------



## spiderdim

mine is 0911EPCW.... i dont test it yet but i wonder if mine and chew cpus have any difference at o/c


----------



## MGlBlaze

Hey, everyone, just a quick update on my own 955 overclock.

I'm pretty certain I have an unlucky chip at this point; the only way for me to get stable at 3.8Ghz seems to be pumping 1.5v through my core. I'm going to do some other experiments with voltage, but I think I'll be hard pressed to even make it to 3.9 at this rate...

Then again, my AS5 isn't nearly done settling in, so this might improve a little as temperatures drop; even with these voltages, though, I idle at about 28-29*C (20*C ambient), and load temperatures in the low 40s.

Does anyone have any suggestions for things that might work, or am I just going to have to live with the fact that I got kinda unlucky with my chip?


----------



## anonymous.gamer

is there much point to overclock ht link?, i read that it doesnt really increase overall speed much..
also read the if you use a lower ht link you can get a higher nb clock which would benefit you more.. is this true?

btw im using the gigabyte ma790fxt-ud5p


----------



## spiderdim

MGlBlaze whats your batch? i am sorry man for the bad cpu you peaked.


----------



## scottath

Anyone know anything about this batch:
0915DPMW
or it could read
0913DPMW


----------



## Slappa

First off, Batch numbers are not really that important...

MGlBlaze:

You do not have a bad cpu. Play with other settings first. Make sure your ram, and IMC are solid before worrying about cpu clocks. Try upping the IMC/CPU-NB a bit and see if that works.


----------



## MGlBlaze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
First off, Batch numbers are not really important...

MGlBlaze:

You do not have a bad cpu. Play with other settings first. Make sure your ram, and IMC are solid before worrying about cpu clocks. Try upping the IMC/CPU-NB a bit and see if that works.

I'm not sure what the IMC is, but I have tried upping the CPU-NB. It helps a bit, but not much. Currently holding at 3795Mhz @ 1.465v & 1.125 on the CPU-NB.

I'm going to give it a week or so for the AS5 to properly set before I write it off has having an unlucky CPU, though I will push the envelope as far as I can for now. I am right at the edge with those settings, though; even raising the HTT by 1 destabilizes it, though some extra voltage should take care of that.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

OK, stable and running at 3612.3MHz for 5.3hrs on stock voltage. I'd push it further, but heat generated at load concerns are preventing me from doing that atm. I'm considering a Megahalems later with a Noiseblocker PWM fan and the adapter kit (gotta face that fan the right way). Validation links are below in my sig,







.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574* 
OK, stable and running at 3612.3MHz for 5.3hrs on stock voltage. I'd push it further, but heat generated at load concerns are preventing me from doing that atm. I'm considering a Megahalems later with a Noiseblocker PWM fan and the adapter kit (gotta face that fan the right way). Validation links are below in my sig,







.

Ouch how did you get to 59C with that cooler? What is your ambient? in C

It is very similar to the TRUE 120 and I never go over 40C at load on stock volts


----------



## Slappa

16.656s


----------



## TheCh3F

Nice run


----------



## anonymous.gamer

hey slappa is there much point in overclocking the HT Link?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anonymous.gamer*


hey slappa is there much point in overclocking the HT Link?


Not for SuperPi runs. Thanks to chew* for letting me know about that one.

In 3DMark06 it gives some gains, so I'd imagine it would be similar for real world games.

However, HT does not give you a huge boost in the first place.

PS Everyone:










16.625


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Ouch how did you get to 59C with that cooler? What is your ambient? in C

It is very similar to the TRUE 120 and I never go over 40C at load on stock volts

That's just my core #0, my "cpu" was 54C, it's always been like that, the core temps always read ~3-5C higher than the cpu. Ambient started at 26C and had risen to 28C by the time I was done. I even put it in an open area next to my desk (almost completely enclosed except where my legs are) and had a fan blowing on the case in low speed.

I go off of what AI Suite & Everest say for the cpu. I've asked why I've got 5 temperatures (CPU & Core #0-#3), but nobody have given me a good answer. The best was:

Quote:

CPU, core 1, 2 and 3 are just readings. You need to determine which one(s) refer to your CPU.








I can't help but laugh since I can't figure it out. I even got a blog going here so I could keep track of what I have done with this cpu and motherboard.

From everything I've been able to find on my heatsink, ~13-15C above ambient at idle is normal and however I can't seem to find, or haven't been looking in the right spots, what normal load is. So I'm guessing ~30-32C above ambient would be normal.

If you've got anything that could help lower these temps, I'd love to know.


----------



## MGlBlaze

Core temperatures are more accurate than the CPU temperatures. As far as I know, the CPU temperature probe is on the motherboard, while the core probes are in the CPU itself. Those do seem to be quite high temperatures, though... try putting a beefier fan on the heatsink and try a reseat?


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGlBlaze*


Core temperatures are more accurate than the CPU temperatures. As far as I know, the CPU temperature probe is on the motherboard, while the core probes are in the CPU itself...


Thank you, you're the first person that has given me a reasonable explanation as to what the difference is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGlBlaze*


...Those do seem to be quite high temperatures, though... try putting a beefier fan on the heatsink and try a reseat?


My 1283 has the stock fan on it still (56.3cfm according to Xigmatek) and the problem I've got is that the fan blows down and I have 2 intake fans (SilenX 72cfm each) right above the cooler (maybe 2 inches or so above). The up is that they blow cool air at the heatsink fan. I could try "borrowing" one of my 120x38 90cfm exhaust fan to see what happens at the very least.

I'm willing to try another reseat, I've done 2 plus the one after I lapped my 1283.

What I'd really like is to rotate the heatsink 90 degrees so that it blows at the rear exhaust. I've only been able to find one adapter and it's sold at FrozenCPU (shipping cost is murder with them







) and Jab-tech is the other, both are out. I've considered adding the Megahalems and Noiseblocker PWM fan to make it worthwhile, but overall I don't see how this will improve anything







.


----------



## FlanK3r

nice Slappa, tomorow post new my


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MGlBlaze* 
Core temperatures are more accurate than the CPU temperatures. As far as I know, the CPU temperature probe is on the motherboard, while the core probes are in the CPU itself. Those do seem to be quite high temperatures, though... try putting a beefier fan on the heatsink and try a reseat?

Gah, everything took a dump. My idle temps rocketed to 55C (Core) at 25C ambient. Shutdown everything since I was exhausted (up 25 hours) and went to bed. Checked out the BIOS as I was booting and found the VCore at 1.481V







. remember having read that the "stock" voltage for this cpu is 1.35V and it's range is 0.875-1.5V, hmm,







. I manually set the voltage starting at 1.2V and raised it in 0.025 increments until I was stable. After about a dozen BSOD and 3 "I think it's stable now" then a BSOD, I just set the voltage back to "AUTO" in the BIOS, still at 1.481V in the BIOS. Root cause of my heat issues? IDK.

After bootup, everything ran 1C hotter at idle, but after 3 hours of gaming core temps were at 61C







. I pulled the heatsink, cleaned, reseated, and put a 90cfm fan on it. It runs 2C cooler now @ 28C ambient *IF* I have all the case fans maxed out. I think I'm gonna cry now







. This is starting to get REALLY frustrating, maybe I got a bad cpu. Dumb thing is, I forgot to get the numbers off it when I had the heatsink off.

Wife didn't say that I couldn't get these toys at the SVC website, though. Cheaper than FrozenCPU and a couple of others by $20 or more.


----------



## chew*

My latest PI 1m run. definitely not air


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


My latest PI 1m run. definitely not air










Very nice chew* .

When are you gonna break 10 seconds ?









The NB seems pretty weak on that CPU


----------



## AxEmAn

OMG 6.3GHz, dang Chew, there is much to learn, all I've been able to hit stable is 3.4, must be due to total lack of experience


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
OMG 6.3GHz, dang Chew, there is much to learn, all I've been able to hit stable is 3.4, must be due to total lack of experience

No, he was on Liquid Nitrogen cooling.


----------



## AxEmAn

Yeah I figured that. It just seems so difficult to hit 3.9ghz stable for me, on air...(which is my goal)


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


Yeah I figured that. It just seems so difficult to hit 3.9ghz stable for me, on air...(which is my goal)


Not easy unless you know the chip/platform really well.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Very nice chew* .

When are you gonna break 10 seconds ?









The NB seems pretty weak on that CPU

..with TWKR BE


----------



## WaLshy11

Got 3817.5MHz @ 1.408v stable for 7hrs Prime95 Blend run today. Max temp was 45c









Going to post a validation when I overclock my NB/HT as well as CPU.


----------



## Jawwwwsh

hi guys, going to be getting a 955 BE and new Mobo some time soon, can anyone recommend the best Mobo to get??
mobo should be crossfire capable too btw


----------



## scottath

Mine seems ok if your staying with DDR2
GA-MA790FX-UD5P

My NB on my board is idling @ 54c.....
Should i take off the heatsink and redo thermal paste - casue that is about 20c hotter than it should be isnt it?
Unless im reading the wrong value....
TMPIN1 = 54c
TMPIN2 = 24c
TMPIN3 = 29c

Can someone identify these for me please


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Not easy unless you know the chip/platform really well.


Well I got a foxconn destroyer, and a pny GTX295 in the mail. Should be here today or tomorrow.
I heard good things about the foxconn destroyer, anyone know if its a good OCer?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


nice Slappa, tomorow post new my










I've got more in the barrel. You're going down


----------



## Slappa




----------



## AxEmAn

Slappa, is that air, or water?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


Slappa, is that air, or water?


Results are all good old air.

Except for when you see me on DICE


----------



## Asmola

Damn.. still waiting for my chip to arrive near postal office..















Hopefully i can get it today.


----------



## anonymous.gamer

quick question..

what is the default cpu-nb vid? (not the nb voltage)
also, wat is the max i should increase it by?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anonymous.gamer*


quick question..

what is the default cpu-nb vid? (not the nb voltage)
also, wat is the max i should increase it by?


1.1 volts I believe

max should be +.475 for air. Even then I recommend to stay a little below that threshold.


----------



## anonymous.gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


1.1 volts I believe

max should be +.475 for air. Even then I recommend to stay a little below that threshold.


ok thx for the quick reply!

i was worried because i had to increase the cpu-nb vid to +0.250 for overall stability..didnt want to push it too high but im way under!.. was getting errors in prime95 otherwise


----------



## TheCh3F

I just saw an alcohol insulated pot making love to a 955. Too early in the morning for this madness.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
1.1 volts I believe

max should be +.475 for air. Even then I recommend to stay a little below that threshold.

thanks for the info now I am stable with 2.6ghz nb clock and 3.9ghz cpu clock







8.5k write speeds









any idea how to get a nice ht link clock?


----------



## HondaGuy




----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*





what voltage did you add to cpu nb? and is it stable stressing at 1hr?


----------



## AMDpowaa

Ordered my rig a few days ago.

Arrives tomorrow, looking forward to starting the OC process.

Will be surfing around this forum quite a bit, going to water cooling in the next 30 days or so, after I get my 2nd 24" monitor









Was told Danger Den was a good source to part together a WC setup? Any other places you guys can suggest?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


I just saw an alcohol insulated pot making love to a 955. Too early in the morning for this madness.










. I know when I saw that back in Austin, I was completely amazed. That thing is so cool to look at.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


what voltage did you add to cpu nb? and is it stable stressing at 1hr?


Using OCCT or P95 for only one hour will not stress the NB


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


and is it stable stressing at 1hr?


To stress the NB for stability I use a custom test on the larger FFT.
512FFT min - 1024FFT max.

Otherwise if you use blend you will need to run it for about 3hrs until it gets to the 512FFT.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *walshy11*


to stress the nb for stability i use a custom test on the larger fft.
512fft min - 1024fft max.

Otherwise if you use blend you will need to run it for about 3hrs until it gets to the 512fft.


qft


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


what voltage did you add to cpu nb? and is it stable stressing at 1hr?


NB volts were at 1.45...


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
NB volts were at 1.45...

NB or CPU-NB?
If it was NB it seems a bit high..


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


NB or CPU-NB?
If it was NB it seems a bit high..


He's talking cpu-nb


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


He's talking cpu-nb


Carrying on then









-1 reading for me


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaLshy11* 
Carrying on then









-1 for reading to me then


----------



## WaLshy11

My overclock.

CPU Clock: 4000MHz
HT Ref*Multi: 250*16
CPU Voltage: 1.472v (+0.125v)
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.4v (+0.300v)
Northbridge: 2750MHz
NB Voltage: 1.1 (Normal)
HT Link: 2750
RAM: 1666MHz 7-7-7-20
BIOS version: F3K
CPU Idle: 32c
CPU Load: 53c
Ambient: 23c/24c
OS: Win7 64bit!

CPU-Z

Some screenshots!

LinX/Temps/SuperPI


Everest Benchmark


Stable 20runs of LinX... now for the overnight prime95 test!
My first 'real' good overclock


----------



## Asmola

Got my 955 today, but i have a problem.. Vista recognizes only 3-cores, i have uninstalled all core's from device manager and vista recognizes 4 955-cores in device manager. MsConfig only let me choose 3-cores, bios recognizes cpu correctly. Where's the problem???


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaLshy11* 
My overclock.

CPU Clock: 4000MHz
HT Ref*Multi: 250*16
CPU Voltage: 1.472v (+0.125v)
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.4v (+0.300v)
Northbridge: 2750MHz
NB Voltage: 1.1 (Normal)
HT Link: 2750
RAM: 1666MHz 7-7-7-20
BIOS version: F3K
CPU Idle: 32c
CPU Load: 53c
Ambient: 23c/24c
OS: Win7 64bit!

CPU-Z

Some screenshots!

LinX/Temps/SuperPI


Everest Benchmark


Stable 20runs of LinX... now for the overnight prime95 test!
My first 'real' good overclock









Thats a great OC. Nice chip you have there.

Just be sure to post back with the P95 SS....make sure it is run for at least 3 hours, then I'll add you if it stable.


----------



## AxEmAn

Finally hit 3600 stable


----------



## TheCh3F

Anyone happen to have the F3L bios handy for the ma790fxt-ud5p?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
Anyone happen to have the F3L bios handy for the ma790fxt-ud5p?

Download from the Gigabyte site: Here I found it for Yea.....

http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...S&FileID=14502


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Download from the Gigabyte site: Here I found it for Yea.....

http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...S&FileID=14502

Thanks but slappa helped me out.


----------



## Slappa

*
PS: Look At Coretemp For the Frequency of the CPU, CPU-Z messed up*










And, my newest OC, 4.3GHz at last!










Validation


----------



## anonymous.gamer

and another question...

HT Link.. does a higher clock cause stability problems? if so, what should i do to try and make it stable? raise cpu-nb voltage, or sb/ht voltage?
if i have a lower ht link could i have a higher nb clock? also, which would net better performace.. a nb clock at 2.6 and ht link at 2.6, or a nb clock at 2.8 and a ht link at 2.4.
talking gaming/usage not sourly for pi runs

ps. nise slappa!


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
*
PS: Look At Coretemp For the Frequency of the CPU, CPU-Z messed up*

And, my newest OC, 4.3GHz at last!

Validation


whau, great Slappa, its again with AIR? Why is CPU-Z wrong with oc clock at first screen? Its K10stat better than AOD for OC?
btw, i got new BIOS and its a bit better, with 1.37V at 3800 MHz









and whats your CPU-NB? I cant broken 2800MHz in NB with +0,.25V


----------



## wuttz

wow nice work slappa! +rep


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


whau, great Slappa, its again with AIR? Why is CPU-Z wrong with oc clock at first screen? Its K10stat better than AOD for OC?
btw, i got new BIOS and its a bit better, with 1.37V at 3800 MHz









and whats your CPU-NB? I cant broken 2800MHz in NB with +0,.25V


Yep. Air.

CPUz...I don't know. It just got stuck I think. K10Stat is better for running up clocks once in windows.

For that run my cpu-nb was +.525V


----------



## skugpezz

I just notice there is a hybrid bios in my motherboard's bios option..what is it used for?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


I just notice there is a hybrid bios in my motherboard's bios option..what is it used for?


Probably has to do with how Gigabyte has two different BIOS chips.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
I just notice there is a hybrid bios in my motherboard's bios option..what is it used for?

EC Hybrid Firmware is used for unlocking cores on Dual/Tricore Phenom II's


----------



## anonymous.gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Yep. Air.

CPUz...I don't know. It just got stuck I think. K10Stat is better for running up clocks once in windows.

For that run my cpu-nb was +.525V

what are you temps like at those clocks/voltages?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anonymous.gamer*


what are you temps like at those clocks/voltages?


They are in the screenies. Temps all have to do with what the ambient is....my basement happens to be pretty cold even during the day. So my temps are really good.


----------



## wuttz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


To stress the NB for stability I use a custom test on the larger FFT.
512FFT min - 1024FFT max.

Otherwise if you use blend you will need to run it for about 3hrs until it gets to the 512FFT.


this has been the most informative post i've seen in a while!
i assume these fft sizes stress the RAM as well as the NB?

thank you and +rep!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wuttz*


this has been the most informative post i've seen in a while!
i assume these fft sizes stress the RAM as well as the NB?

thank you and +rep!


Haha it says the same stuff in Chew*'s OC guide that I posted up on the front page awhile ago.


----------



## wuttz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Haha it says the same stuff in Chew*'s OC guide that I posted up on the front page awhile ago.


i've read chew's* work but somehow this information didn't register in my brain. now i re-read it(again) and see this:










i know about the 3-hour P95Blend but not the fft sizes which stress the nb/imc/ram. oh well, i really need an "overclocking for dummies" book. =P


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Thats a great OC. Nice chip you have there.

Just be sure to post back with the P95 SS....make sure it is run for at least 3 hours, then I'll add you if it stable.


Argh.. cant get stable in Prime95 on those clocks >.<
Pushing voltages up (NB +0.300 / CPU-NBv +0.450 / CPU +0.150) but temps were becoming too high (56c on CPU)
Think I will pull back a bit on the NB clock so I can try for my CPU @ 4GHz
Would have really liked CPU @ 4GHz and NB @ 2.75GHz, but doesnt look like it'll happen

Strange that LinX passed.. probably because it doesnt stress the NB as much as Prime95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wuttz*


this has been the most informative post i've seen in a while!
i assume these fft sizes stress the RAM as well as the NB?

thank you and +rep!











Thanks to Chew* for that info though
Also, pretty much whenever you stress the NB you will be stressing the RAM as well.

BTW Slappa, your temps on air at those clocks








Snow machine in basement methinks?


----------



## anonymous.gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anonymous.gamer* 
and another question...

HT Link.. does a higher clock cause stability problems? if so, what should i do to try and make it stable? raise cpu-nb voltage, or sb/ht voltage?
if i have a lower ht link could i have a higher nb clock? also, which would net better performace.. a nb clock at 2.6 and ht link at 2.6, or a nb clock at 2.8 and a ht link at 2.4.
talking gaming/usage not sourly for pi runs


anyone


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anonymous.gamer* 
anyone









HT link requires a little bit of HT/SB volts, not much though (1 bump). For gaming there is no real benefit (actually it hurts scores) to go beyond 2100MHz.

"HT/SB volts" is specifically referring to the MA790FXT-UD5P BIOS.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


HT link requires a little bit of HT/SB volts, not much though (1 bump). For gaming there is no real benefit (actually it hurts scores) to go beyond 2100MHz.


what? adding voltage to south bridge getsa stable ht link overclock?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


what? adding voltage to south bridge getsa stable ht link overclock?


On the MA790FXT-UD5P the SB and HT voltages are the same setting. Yeah it sucks. Chew* has asked for this to be changed I believe.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


On the MA790FXT-UD5P the SB and HT voltages are the same setting. Yeah it sucks. Chew* has asked for this to be changed I believe.


this is great news... I didnt know that


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaLshy11* 

BTW Slappa, your temps on air at those clocks








Snow machine in basement methinks?









Nope, just a window open.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
this is great news... I didnt know that

Just don't run the SB/HT at 1.5Vcore, the SB will die


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Nope, just a window open.

Just don't run the SB/HT at 1.5Vcore, the SB will die


ok thanks for the tip


----------



## Asmola

How can you get so low temps with 23-24ambient? My CPU idles 40c @ 3640MHz with 1.4125 vcore, unders tress it get's almost 60!!:O I have reinstalled my C12P couple times with no difference. I'm using Artic Silver 5. I think mobo causes it but not sure.. or perhaps it's my ambient temp which is 25c now!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
How can you get so low temps with 23-24ambient? My CPU idles 40c @ 3640MHz with 1.4125 vcore, unders tress it get's almost 60!!:O I have reinstalled my C12P couple times with no difference. I'm using Artic Silver 5. I think mobo causes it but not sure.. or perhaps it's my ambient temp which is 25c now!









It's your ambient. Only reason I get so low temps is because my basement is like 18 degrees ambient. Even lowerso at night when I open a window.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
It's your ambient. Only reason I get so low temps is because my basement is like 18 degrees ambient. Even lowerso at night when I open a window.

What you guys think, if i get over 62c (which is chip's "max") under 100% stress, it should be ok cause there's no change of getting so high temps with gaming or "normal" stressing? And i always stress entire system, cause my gfxcard's effect cpu temp's also (furmark and occt stressing at the same time).


----------



## skugpezz

can i do 100 run of intel burntest to check stability?


----------



## FlanK3r

*Finnaly :-D*




























Slappa:but your chips is a bit better, or your motherboard







. I broked 1M 16.6s, but was totally unstable at superpi and then i had blackscreen


----------



## Asmola

Damn, i should definitely get my ambient temp lower, now 28c ;D Still, fully stable with CPU @ 3640MHz with 1.4125v and NB @ 2704 with 1.4v! How many of those frontpages overclocks are 24/7 and done with normal ambient temp(20-25c)?? I believe i can hit 4GHz anyday if i just open my balcony's door at evening and give it a little fresh air!







But now i'm looking for 24/7 oc. Still testing which way is better for my chip, raising fsb or multi.


----------



## FlanK3r

i have here 26 C







and watch a one up







. Stable at 3885/2730MHz NB, but 32 bit system, not 64...In 64 bit its harder, i tried not here max stability (i have to second Win 7 64bit)


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
What you guys think, if i get over 62c (which is chip's "max") under 100% stress, it should be ok cause there's no change of getting so high temps with gaming or "normal" stressing? And i always stress entire system, cause my gfxcard's effect cpu temp's also (furmark and occt stressing at the same time).









Even if you are below max, having a higher temp can hinder your ability to clock higher and be stable. Lowest temperature is always the best for these chips.

A 4 degree difference from opening my window allowed me to gain a max clockspeed 50MHz higher, and to run superpi 1m at 100MHz higher than normal.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
*Finnaly :-D*

Slappa:but your chips is a bit better, or your motherboard







. I broked 1M 16.6s, but was totally unstable at superpi and then i had blackscreen









Great job. I don't believe my chip is that much better, its because I had ambients of 15-17C when doing those last runs and the chip was about 25-27C idle. With 1m running they shot up to 34-36C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Damn, i should definitely get my ambient temp lower, now 28c ;D Still, fully stable with CPU @ 3640MHz with 1.4125v and NB @ 2704 with 1.4v! How many of those frontpages overclocks are 24/7 and done with normal ambient temp(20-25c)?? I believe i can hit 4GHz anyday if i just open my balcony's door at evening and give it a little fresh air!







But now i'm looking for 24/7 oc. Still testing which way is better for my chip, raising fsb or multi.

Yep, temp helps a lot.

There is no real way to tell ambients for all the front page ones unless I made everyone on the chart post their room temps.


----------



## Asmola

Perhaps i should try another thermalpaste, now im using Arctic Silver 5 but i think Noctua's NT-H1 worked better for me. Too bad that i've used it all which came with cpu cooler. Weird thing that when i had 720BE, i had to use 1.55v for 3600 but temps were mac 45, now this 955 gets almost 60 with just 1.4v!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Perhaps i should try another thermalpaste, now im using Arctic Silver 5 but i think Noctua's NT-H1 worked better for me. Too bad that i've used it all which came with cpu cooler. Weird thing that when i had 720BE, i had to use 1.55v for 3600 but temps were mac 45, now this 955 gets almost 60 with just 1.4v!

Yeah I think you needa reseat your cooler.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Yeah I think you needa reseat your cooler.

I have done that couple times with different amount of AS5 but no effect.


----------



## Asmola

I found my problem, my C12P's bottom is convex so it touch cpu's heatspreader only from edges. Going to get NH-U12P today. I hope that can make my temps much lower. Perhaps i put it to push-pull cause i can put fan from this C12P to it. I will post results later today!


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


I found my problem, my C12P's bottom is convex so it touch cpu's heatspreader only from edges. Going to get NH-U12P today. I hope that can make my temps much lower. Perhaps i put it to push-pull cause i can put fan from this C12P to it. I will post results later today!










Lap it!


----------



## BioHzrd

Ive just got my 955 and looking to overclock with my setup below, where the best place to start ??

Havent overclocked since my old 939 set up so im a tad rusty !!


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Ive just got my 955 and looking to overclock with my setup below, where the best place to start ??

Havent overclocked since my old 939 set up so im a tad rusty !!


The OP lists a few links to check out. Features some good info on what these chips need for stable overclocks. You will definitely have to commit to it though.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


The OP lists a few links to check out. Features some good info on what these chips need for stable overclocks. You will definitely have to commit to it though.



Expanded on the Commitment side of it lol ?


----------



## wuttz

i fell off my chair when i saw this:










team russia/neoforce/pofigist

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...1&postcount=85


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wuttz* 
i fell off my chair when i saw this:










team russia/neoforce/pofigist

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...1&postcount=85

I saw that. Insane NB speeds.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Lap it!


I bought some sandpaper also and going to try lapping it. I have been thinking of getting new cooler so i desided to buy C12P also, had surplus 50â‚¬!








Newer lapped before and C12P is big cooler so lapping is not that easy as usual.. but i will try.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
I saw that. Insane NB speeds.

To time ate better retails 955 BE than TWKR chips in Finland







....I hope more than 6200MHz 3D and max clock more than 6600Mhz russians dude with X4 955 LN2....

edit:yes, now we have 7GHz oficialy







...congrat, but with x4 955 BE, not with TWKR? What is wrong with twkr for extreme benchs?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=228525&page=5


----------



## Asmola

I got U12P installed to push-pull, over 10degrees drop under stress with 3640 clocks!







C12P definitely need's lapping.


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
Expanded on the Commitment side of it lol ?

That is a good board you have there, it overclocks nicely. Try to just increase the multi to about x18. Should be stable on your setup


----------



## Asmola

Looks like i got [email protected] (18,5*206) 1.5vcore, [email protected] still need some longer stressing for valid oc. What you guys think, this is ok 24/7 oc? Max temps are around 58c under occt stress with 27ambient.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


That is a good board you have there, it overclocks nicely. Try to just increase the multi to about x18. Should be stable on your setup


Have just dont that sitting at 3.6Ghz atm







will have a further play tomoz !


----------



## Asmola

Here some 3DMark06:
http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=4447458.jpg


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Here some 3DMark06:
http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=4447458.jpg


them 4830's are going pretty strong, lets see some vantage scores


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
them 4830's are going pretty strong, lets see some vantage scores

Both run @ 750/1150. I'll try Vantage with stable settings now, havent tested it with this 955 yet.


----------



## Asmola

And here is Vantage result with stable settings.
http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=4447501.jpg


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
And here is Vantage result with stable settings.
http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=4447501.jpg

nice try it with 3.9ghz


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
To time ate better retails 955 BE than TWKR chips in Finland







....I hope more than 6200MHz 3D and max clock more than 6600Mhz russians dude with X4 955 LN2....

edit:yes, now we have 7GHz oficialy







...congrat, but with x4 955 BE, not with TWKR? What is wrong with twkr for extreme benchs?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=228525&page=5

them hitting 7GHz didnt have as much a jaw dropping, falling-off-the-chair effect on me like that 5GHz northbridge speed!

5 GIGA HURTTTZ!!! OMG!!!


----------



## Asmola

Tomorrow perhaps!







I'm too tired right now, it's 4am here. Going to sleep now..


----------



## BioHzrd

running Vantage a second ago go to secong Graphics test and my computer just shut down, no restart just instnad power down ! This be due to the 18x sitting at 3.6Ghz ?


----------



## WaLshy11

Stable at:
CPU: 3875MHz
NB: 2750MHz
CPUv: 1.456v (+0.100)
CPU-NBv: 1.400v (+0.300)



I run blend tests doing 5mins each FFT size.

It is stable enough to run Prime indefinitely.

Now to try and get 4GHz stable..

EDIT: Argh, just realized I accidentally scrolled up on some of the workers


----------



## FlanK3r

nice OC at 64 bit system, can u try bench Cinebench R10 at 3800MHz with NB about 2700MHz? Its more than 16 000 points? Thank u...


----------



## Asmola

Here's my best Vantage score so far, cpu @ 3922MHz.

There is it skugpezz.

Edit: Little push and got 3rd best score with 4830's @ hwbot!









CPU @ 3940 and GPU's @ 770/1170

My ambient temp is 27 right now so i dont wanna go further with these temps. I think 4GHz is very doable with lower temps. Perhaps later tonight 4GHz bench!


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Here's my best Vantage score so far, cpu @ 3922MHz.

There is it skugpezz.

Edit: Little push and got 3rd best score with 4830's @ hwbot!









CPU @ 3940 and GPU's @ 770/1170

My ambient temp is 27 right now so i dont wanna go further with these temps. I think 4GHz is very doable with lower temps. Perhaps later tonight 4GHz bench!









I am impressed, is this on air?


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


I am impressed, is this on air?


Air ofcourse! With 27 ambient temp. What's so strange with it?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Here's my best Vantage score so far, cpu @ 3922MHz.

There is it skugpezz.

Edit: Little push and got 3rd best score with 4830's @ hwbot!









CPU @ 3940 and GPU's @ 770/1170

My ambient temp is 27 right now so i dont wanna go further with these temps. I think 4GHz is very doable with lower temps. Perhaps later tonight 4GHz bench!










nice... real nice I wonder what 4ghz will bring


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


nice OC at 64 bit system, can u try bench Cinebench R10 at 3800MHz with NB about 2700MHz? Its more than 16 000 points? Thank u...


Is this what you are after?



That was done with the same clocks as I posted before.


----------



## Asmola

And here Vantage with CPU @ 4009.. there was something slowing me down with that last cpu test :O Lower score than 3940! But ok score anyway.. 14k broken.


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Air ofcourse! With 27 ambient temp. What's so strange with it?










Nothing strange, getting mine stable at 4ghz is a pain in the ass


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


Is this what you are after?



That was done with the same clocks as I posted before.


how did you get over 16k, I got 12.5k @ 3.9ghz/2.ghz ht link/2.8ghz NB clock/ win vista 32bit


----------



## AxEmAn

Just broke 3800mhz
proof
, now going for prime, and cinebench!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


how did you get over 16k, I got 12.5k @ 3.9ghz/2.ghz ht link/2.8ghz NB clock/ win vista 32bit


Because you're on 32-bit windows.

There are two different Cinebench's, one for 32 bit and one for 64 bit.

Due to 64 bit, it scores way higher

32 bit is lower....doesn't mean his rig is way faster than yours


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Because you're on 32-bit windows.

There are two different Cinebench's, one for 32 bit and one for 64 bit.

Due to 64 bit, it scores way higher

32 bit is lower....doesn't mean his rig is way faster than yours

oh ok, thanks


----------



## WaLshy11

I was wondering why I couldnt push my clocks further..


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


how did you get over 16k, I got 12.5k @ 3.9ghz/2.ghz ht link/2.8ghz NB clock/ win vista 32bit


64bit system....
AMD is better in 64 bit system overall more, than Intel chips.
Comparsion for exmaple this Cinebench R10...

32 bit windows XP/Vista/ 7 vs 64 bit windows
time render:
*QX9770 3200MHz* 70s 63s
its diference 5% up in 64 bit system for QuadCore CPU

*i7 965 XE 3200MHz, HT on*
58s vs 46s
here is diference 7% up for i7 architecture

*x4 955 BE 3200MHz, NB 2000MHz*
84s vs 66s
its nice 15% up for Phenom !

in real i know, in 32bit system is x4 955 BE at default setings similary in all between qx9550 and qx 9650 (better than 9550 and worse than 9650), in 64 bit system si really better than QX9650 nad simillary with QX9770.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


Is this what you are after?



That was done with the same clocks as I posted before.


thx, really nice score....


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


I was wondering why I couldnt push my clocks further..




Keep a fire extinguisher handy.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


I was wondering why I couldnt push my clocks further..




holy crap...


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
64bit system....
AMD is better in 64 bit system overall more, than Intel chips.
Comparsion for exmaple this Cinebench R10...

32 bit windows XP/Vista/ 7 vs 64 bit windows
time render:
*QX9770 3200MHz* 70s 63s
its diference 5% up in 64 bit system for QuadCore CPU

*i7 965 XE 3200MHz, HT on*
58s vs 46s
here is diference 7% up for i7 architecture

*x4 955 BE 3200MHz, NB 2000MHz*
84s vs 66s
its nice 15% up for Phenom !

in real i know, in 32bit system is x4 955 BE at default setings similary in all between qx9550 and qx 9650 (better than 9550 and worse than 9650), in 64 bit system si really better than QX9650 nad simillary with QX9770.

thanks for the info


----------



## skugpezz

i cant seem to get 2.8ghz nb stable. I play games and everything no crash or bsod, but I cant pass a stress test


----------



## Starbuck5000

Couple of questions.

Does anyone know when the M3H7 is out?

How does the Crosshair II compare to the UD5 and the M3H5. On Scan they all cost roughly the same ammount

NB cooling. I have read that the speed of the nb is quite crucial when it comes to performance on the Ph II. Does it benefit from water and maybe later ln2?

I'm leaning towards the DFi's as I've used bother P45 and x48 UT's in the past and I prefer dfi bios's to asus.


----------



## Buster

What is the stock cpu-nb voltage for phenom IIs? I heard it was 1.1v in one place and 1.752v in another. So which is true?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buster*


What is the stock cpu-nb voltage for phenom IIs? I heard it was 1.1v in one place and 1.752v in another. So which is true?


I think its 1.2v


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buster* 
What is the stock cpu-nb voltage for phenom IIs? I heard it was 1.1v in one place and 1.752v in another. So which is true?

It's 1.1v


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
It's 1.1v

Thanks for clarifying that


----------



## AxEmAn

I love this thread!


----------



## Asmola

How much voltage are you guys giving your cpu's max? 1.55 is pretty high but that's what it takes in my case for 4GHz, and basically it's 1.51 cause of the vdroop!


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


How much voltage are you guys giving your cpu's max? 1.55 is pretty high but thatÃ¤'s what it takes in my case for 4GHz, and basically it's 1.51 cause of the vdroop!










Anywhere from 1.45-1.525 is about what you need. Beyond that _some _955's get touchy and won't play nice.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
How much voltage are you guys giving your cpu's max? 1.55 is pretty high but that's what it takes in my case for 4GHz, and basically it's 1.51 cause of the vdroop!


----------



## CAHOP240

^^ Pretty nice. 4.0 stable


----------



## tdesbien31

lets see prime95 stable with a least a hour run


----------



## skugpezz

LOl, i didnt say it was stable. I just wanted to show it is some what stable I can game and do everything without crashes and BSOD. I just wanted to show my low voltage to our fellow P II 955 friend


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tdesbien31*


lets see prime95 stable with a least a hour run


Prime 95 has to be run at 3 hours minimum to check for stability.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Prime 95 has to be run at 3 hours minimum to check for stability.










lol, darn you slappa


----------



## FlanK3r

for me one hour







....


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
lol, darn you slappa


Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
for me one hour







....

Well I say 3 hours for a reason.

Once you've run it for around 2-3 hours it gets into 512K FFT iterations. These iterations stress the NB way more than earlier on during other iterations. Once it can pass this, you know it's stable.

You can also run a custom test in P95 as long as it includes 512K FFT


----------



## skugpezz

can i just run intel burn test for 3 hrs?


----------



## Asmola

Hey guys. I did some research.. xD


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Hey guys. I did some research.. xD



Nice run.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


can i just run intel burn test for 3 hrs?


Blend Prime is what you need. IBT won't stress the IMC/NB as much as that blend will.


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


for me one hour







....


ditto 1 hour has been stable for me for as long as my young life has been overclocking


----------



## WaLshy11

Can add me to the chart.. overnight Prime95 stable.


CPU-NB - 1.4v
NB - normal


----------



## scottath

Im just priming mine now at similar settings to WaLshy11 - except my HT link is 2750

Weird - when idling my CPU voltage is 1.456 - now since i started prime it has gone up to 1.472.....
reverse vdroop......


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Im just priming mine now at similar settings to WaLshy11 - except my HT link is 2750

Weird - when idling my CPU voltage is 1.456 - now since i started prime it has gone up to 1.472.....
reverse vdroop......


_Apprently_ there is no real benefit going past 2100MHz on your HT Link.. not too sure though might need some more input for this..

How much have you put your Vcore up in BIOS? +0.100 etc?


----------



## scottath

just crashed at 2750 anyhow....(after 15 min)
pretty sure it was just +.100


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaLshy11* 
Can add me to the chart.. overnight Prime95 stable.


CPU-NB - 1.4v
NB - normal

Good job,


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


_Apprently_ there is no real benefit going past 2100MHz on your HT Link.. not too sure though might need some more input for this..

How much have you put your Vcore up in BIOS? +0.100 etc?


There is a benefit from HT Link in 3D applications, however, in benchmarks like SuperPi more than 2300HT actually lowers performance.

and Walshy, I'll add you to the list as soon as I pull the DB off my other harddrive.


----------



## scottath

here is mine - 3.5hrs prime - then got bored and played COD4.....










I set the CPU voltage to +0.125 just to be sure it was fine - probs will run at +0.1 also but didnt have patience to try......


----------



## Slappa

Hey guys...

Some ram clocking yesterday

same set of Pi's I've always had....they come 1333MHz 7-7-7-18 1.6V Stock

Got em to 1824MHz 7-8-7-20-1T 1.65V










Also, new SuperPi run....Once again, look at Coretemp for core frequencies..


----------



## skugpezz

why cpu-z isnt showing the same frequencies?


----------



## wuttz

nice RAM clocks slappa!!!


----------



## scottath

I shall have to try out my DDR2 if he gets reactions like that.....

hows my 1333mhz cas 5 DDR2 sound???? and i have 4 sticks that will do that - one will do 1200 cas 4 also


----------



## skugpezz

should the ht link bus width be 8 or 16?


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Hey guys...










How much voltage on CPU-NB? How much ambien temp on that run?
Going to put little better this evening if i can.. heading to under 16.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


why cpu-z isnt showing the same frequencies?


In order to guarantee that I don't crash when taking a screenshot, I down the clocks for a second, open up all the cpu-z windows....and then up them, take a quick screenshot, and put them back down. Thing is, when I do this cpu-z bugs up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wuttz*









nice RAM clocks slappa!!!


Thanks wuttz!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


I shall have to try out my DDR2 if he gets reactions like that.....

hows my 1333mhz cas 5 DDR2 sound???? and i have 4 sticks that will do that - one will do 1200 cas 4 also


That sounds pretty awesome









I think part of the reason for the reaction is because:

1) It is a $42 set of ram
2) It is challenging to get 1800MHz+ on Phenom II's

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


How much voltage on CPU-NB? How much ambien temp on that run?
Going to put little better this evening if i can.. heading to under 16.










Too much....

All chips require different amounts....for this run I had +.55V on the CPU NB

Ambient temps were low.....around 11-13C


----------



## scottath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


I think part of the reason for the reaction is because:

1) It is a $42 set of ram
2) It is challenging to get 1800MHz+ on Phenom II's


Ah - ok then - that makes sense


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Ah - ok then - that makes sense

Yeah. But thats good DDR2


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
All chips require different amounts....for this run I had +.55V on the CPU NB
Ambient temps were low.....around 11-13C

^ this info takes a lot of time, effort, trial and error. ya better appreciate slappa is a nice guy.


----------



## doomsdaybg

Hi
Here are my


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomsdaybg*


Hi
Here are my


why do you use physx in your vantage run?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wuttz*


^ this info takes a lot of time, effort, trial and error. ya better appreciate slappa is a nice guy.










Thanks for understanding.


----------



## doomsdaybg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


why do you use physx in your vantage run?


why not
















without physx i make 12000+


----------



## WaLshy11

doomsdaybg, that seems to be alot of voltage for those clocks.. your temps are worrying as well..


----------



## scottath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


doomsdaybg, that seems to be alot of voltage for those clocks.. your temps are worrying as well..


was going to say that also

that is 0.5v higher than i ran for 3.875ghz.....


----------



## CAHOP240

Hey slappa, when you get a chance you should check out the *unofficial 790FX-GD70 Owners* thread under the AMD Motherboard section. Some of those guys are doing some impressive OC's with their 955's on that MB. Some are running benches at 4.0 - 4.1GHz. I just ordered one of those and some new memory so I'll be back in this thread in no time with some new results.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doomsdaybg* 
why not
















without physx i make 12000+

for accurate score for cpu , no vantage is to be used . how will you compare hardware?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CAHOP240* 
Hey slappa, when you get a chance you should check out the *unofficial 790FX-GD70 Owners* thread under the AMD Motherboard section. Some of those guys are doing some impressive OC's with their 955's on that MB. Some are running benches at 4.0 - 4.1GHz. I just ordered one of those and some new memory so I'll be back in this thread in no time with some new results.

I see nothing impressive over there


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


for accurate score for cpu , no vantage is to be used . how will you compare hardware?

I see nothing impressive over there


Well I wasn't talking to you now was I?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CAHOP240*


Well I wasn't talking to you now was I?


this is what we have going on here


----------



## CAHOP240

^^ 4 people at 4.0 and there are two other guys in the other thread that are hitting 4's also with that processor that are not on that chart. That's why I was bringing it to his attention.


----------



## skugpezz

is amd overdrive stability test any good?


----------



## CAHOP240

So far it looks like the standard Slappa is using is a 3hr Prime95 run to stress the IMC to be considered stable.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
this is what we have going on here










AMD Freak














...omg...is here sreenshot or so? Its impressive! And yours is too good, some clock as my 0911EPMW, but u have lower voltage


----------



## Asmola

I've found great stable oc. Now going with 275*14=3850 with 1.525vcore (max 56c), NB @ 2750 with 1.4v cpu-nb. Everything other info can be found from System spec's. I stressed it last night but we had power failure (my luck), so have to try stressing this evening again. I already know it's stable but missing 3hour's valid. Please add me on the list, I will send 3hours valid later, when i got time to stress!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CAHOP240*


Hey slappa, when you get a chance you should check out the *unofficial 790FX-GD70 Owners* thread under the AMD Motherboard section. Some of those guys are doing some impressive OC's with their 955's on that MB. Some are running benches at 4.0 - 4.1GHz. I just ordered one of those and some new memory so I'll be back in this thread in no time with some new results.


Benching at 4GHz is not that hard. Being stable is a whole different story.

That board is known to be great for air/water cooling, however, Since I also do work under cold conditions (ie Dry Ice), The gigabyte board is best for stability and is not as sensitive to moisture.


----------



## FlanK3r

next max AIR...Superpi crash (black screen at 17 round







) and then 4140MHz crash superpi at 18! round


----------



## JTP709

I have managed 3.6ghz so far. Gotta wait for the AS5 to cure to see if I can get to 3.8 without it overheating.

I had to underclock my memory with tighter timings at 1333mhz and CAS 6 when my mem is supposed to run at CAS 7 and 1600mhz. Haven't tried to see what voltage is required to get there. Right now its at 1.67v for CAS 6.


----------



## Slappa

Updated

Added

WaLshy11
JTP709
Asmola
Scottah


----------



## skugpezz

when stressing at 4ghz i get vdrops, cpudrops from 1.456 - 1.44 and 3.36 v drops to 3.344


----------



## Asmola

Same thing with my Asus, i got 1.525v @ idle and when stressing it drops to 1.49.. That's why i need to give it so much voltage. And i get vdrops with every clock, even with stock clocks/voltages..! Here some pics from my rig..








Pretty CF?








Dusty 4830's!








And there's my Three Hundred.








And now time to go for a smoke..


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Same thing with my Asus, i got 1.525v @ idle and when stressing it drops to 1.49.. That's why i need to give it so much voltage. And i get vdrops with every clock, even with stock clocks/voltages..! Here some pics from my rig..

And now time to go for a smoke..

Nice rig. Same cooler on the GPU as you









Also, the ASUS boards are known to have Vdroop. I cannot say the same about my UD5P as I have seen none at all.


----------



## scottath

ive seen the opposite in cases with my UD5P.

Where i have 1.472v set - whilst priming i will see 1.48v occasionally


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


ive seen the opposite in cases with my UD5P.

Where i have 1.472v set - whilst priming i will see 1.48v occasionally


Same with mine. Very nice


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


ive seen the opposite in cases with my UD5P.

Where i have 1.472v set - whilst priming i will see 1.48v occasionally



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Same with mine. Very nice










Yep, that's the VDDA regulation kicking in (might be called something else on Gigabytes, but I believe it is the same) and it's a pretty nice feature to have!

My board has Vdroop, and I'm also using a VDDA of 2.8 (max my board will allow) - so you can see the voltage jump pretty crazy during a prime95 stress run xD.

Setting 1.512 vcore in the bios comes out to be 1.5v in windows, and sometimes it'll jump to 1.52 while in a stress run - that's a pretty huge increase


----------



## Cerberus

Well, Later this week I will be going for 4.7Ghz STABLE (yes that is a 24/7 goal too)

I <3 -45c


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cerberus*


Well, Later this week I will be going for 4.7Ghz STABLE (yes that is a 24/7 goal too)

I <3 -45c












I'm also doing a DICE run tomorrow









I <3 -70c


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*











I'm also doing a DICE run tomorrow









I <3 -70c


lol, I would have gone cascade, buut this single stage was at a good price so i went with it instead. ($300)


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cerberus*


lol, I would have gone cascade, buut this single stage was at a good price so i went with it instead. ($300)


How I'd love cascade









-100c <3


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 









I'm also doing a DICE run tomorrow









I <3 -70c

beat ya to it


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
beat ya to it









I saw over at XS.

Wish I had a chip that capable.


----------



## mjl4878

skimmed through a couple pages but couldn't tell if I had to do the 3 hour or not but here's a linpack 1 hour pass. I know I have room for more with this chip. Max temps were 47


----------



## Slappa

*
DICE cooling
5016MHz 1 core, all other cores @ 4807MHz
NB 2926MHz
Ram 1672MHz 7-7-5-15-22-1T*


----------



## skugpezz

was stressing at 4ghz . my dim voltage went from 1.7-1.67v, my cpu voltage dropped from 1.475-1.472 and the fan on my xigy went from 2100 rpm - 1988rpm


----------



## skugpezz

if i am running prime with cust 512-1024, how long do I have to run it for?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


if i am running prime with cust 512-1024, how long do I have to run it for?


Long enough so that the cpu, and ram heat up to their max.

Just run Blend for 3 hours


----------



## skugpezz

I am gonna start fresh on my oc again. is it ok to start with getting a stable northbridge clock first?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


I am gonna start fresh on my oc again. is it ok to start with getting a stable northbridge clock first?


Start with the ram.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Start with the ram.


ok the best I can get ram is 1333 with 6-6-6-18 @ 1.7v. sounds good?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


ok the best I can get ram is 1333 with 6-6-6-18 @ 1.7v. sounds good?


And does that pass SuperPi 32m? and Prime95 blend?

Make sure the ram is stable with the cpu and NB at stock first.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
And does that pass SuperPi 32m? and Prime95 blend?

Make sure the ram is stable with the cpu and NB at stock first.

here is superpi run (ram @ 1.75v)


----------



## chaosmarine32

Hi I would like to be added to the list of OC's. I haven't tinkered with it in awhile because I was waiting for a RAM RMA from OCZ which I finally received last week. Expect a better OC soon. Here goes:

CPU CLOCK: 3520 mhz
HT Ref/Multi: 220*16
CPU Voltage: 1.4v
CPU-NB Volt: 1.3v
NB clock: 2640 mhz
NB volt: 1.26v
HT link: 2200 mhz
Mobo: Asus M4A79T
BIOS: 1303 (newest)
Cooling/Cooler: Dark Knight/push-pull setup/OCZ Freeze
OS: Win 7 RC x64
Platform: AM3
Stable: YES!

Proof:


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chaosmarine32* 
Hi I would like to be added to the list of OC's. I haven't tinkered with it in awhile because I was waiting for a RAM RMA from OCZ which I finally received last week. Expect a better OC soon. Here goes:

CPU CLOCK: 3520 mhz
HT Ref/Multi: 220*16
CPU Voltage: 1.4v
CPU-NB Volt: 1.3v
NB clock: 2640 mhz
NB volt: 1.26v
HT link: 2200 mhz
Mobo: Asus M4A79T
BIOS: 1303 (newest)
Cooling/Cooler: Dark Knight/push-pull setup/OCZ Freeze
OS: Win 7 RC x64
Platform: AM3
Stable: YES!

Proof:

Nice! I'll add you right away


----------



## ClipsOfPaper

hey all, new to the site and new to overclocking, came here looking for suggestions.

My system:

CPU Clock: 3712 mhz
FSB/Multiplier: 200x18.5
CPU Voltage: 1.4v
CPU/NB: 1.35v
NB Clock: 2400 mhz
NB Voltage: 1.3v
HT link: 2000 mhz
Mobo: Asus Crosshair III formula
Cooler: Thermalright True Black 120 with 2 120mm fans
OS: Vista 64

This setup seems to be stable, i can run prime forever and temp maxes out at 54Â°C, but i can't seem to go any higher and I know that I should be able to. Any tips for a noob?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ClipsOfPaper*


hey all, new to the site and new to overclocking, came here looking for suggestions.

My system:

CPU Clock: 3712 mhz
FSB/Multiplier: 200x18.5
CPU Voltage: 1.4v
CPU/NB: 1.35v
NB Clock: 2400 mhz
NB Voltage: 1.3v
HT link: 2000 mhz
Mobo: Asus Crosshair III formula
Cooler: Thermalright True Black 120 with 2 120mm fans
OS: Vista 64

This setup seems to be stable, i can run prime forever and temp maxes out at 54Â°C, but i can't seem to go any higher and I know that I should be able to. Any tips for a noob?










Welcome! It's nice to have you.

Nice overclock so far.

One reason your setup may not go further is because 64 bit operating systems use extra registers within the CPU. This results in hindered overclocking as opposed to 32 bit operating systems. However, you are just looking for a good 24/7 overclock and not the very highest.

I suggest that you now try different combos. Upping the multiplier increases cpu speed only. By overclocking the CPU-NB (IMC) you can net massive gains just like overclocking the cores. I see you have already got it running at 2400MHz. It is easily capable of 2600-2800MHz!

Also, the only way you will get more on the cores is to try a voltage of about 1.475 on the cpu (no higher) and try and push it further. However, you may be limited by temperatures which are very important on Phenom II's (they LOVE cold)


----------



## mjl4878

Here's my new OC, I wanna push to 3.9-4.0 if possible. Now just need to stress test it to make sure it's stable


----------



## CAHOP240

Hey Slappa, I know you might be tired of asnswering questions but what Prime setting is the best way to test your memory for stability and for how long?


----------



## ClipsOfPaper

okay so i've made it from 3.7 to 3.9.. my goal is 4.0 but everytime i boot into windows as soon as start up programs load it crashes :S.. any suggestions?

current settings:

CPU Clock: 3913 mhz
FSB/Multiplier: 200x19.5
CPU Voltage: 1.475v
CPU/NB: 1.375v
NB Clock: 2800 mhz
NB Voltage: 1.3v
HT link: 2000 mhz
Mobo: Asus Crosshair III formula
Cooler: Thermalright True Black 120 with 2 120mm fans
OS: Vista 64


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CAHOP240*


Hey Slappa, I know you might be tired of asnswering questions but what Prime setting is the best way to test your memory for stability and for how long?


I'm not tired of answering questions, I love to help









I know that if SuperPi 32m passes then your ram is pretty much stable for everything...except P95 blend

That being said, the best is P95 blend for 3 hours


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ClipsOfPaper* 
okay so i've made it from 3.7 to 3.9.. my goal is 4.0 but everytime i boot into windows as soon as start up programs load it crashes :S.. any suggestions?

current settings:

CPU Clock: 3913 mhz
FSB/Multiplier: 200x19.5
CPU Voltage: 1.475v
CPU/NB: 1.375v
NB Clock: 2800 mhz
NB Voltage: 1.3v
HT link: 2000 mhz
Mobo: Asus Crosshair III formula
Cooler: Thermalright True Black 120 with 2 120mm fans
OS: Vista 64










Are you stable with those settings? I'm thinking of getting that Crosshair III so i wanna see how far you can push your 955 with it!








But i must be skeptical about your NB-speed/Voltage, it wont be 8hours prime stable?


----------



## FlanK3r

ClipsOfPaper: get more CPU-NB, about 1.45V


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ClipsOfPaper*


hey all, new to the site and new to overclocking, came here looking for suggestions.

My system:

CPU Clock: 3712 mhz
FSB/Multiplier: 200x18.5
CPU Voltage: 1.4v
CPU/NB: 1.35v
NB Clock: 2400 mhz
NB Voltage: 1.3v
HT link: 2000 mhz
Mobo: Asus Crosshair III formula
Cooler: Thermalright True Black 120 with 2 120mm fans
OS: Vista 64

This setup seems to be stable, i can run prime forever and temp maxes out at 54Â°C, but i can't seem to go any higher and I know that I should be able to. Any tips for a noob?










+rep for great job at first overclock


----------



## Gizmo

No idea how to overclock. I did turn up the knob on my MSI GD-70 and get to 3.7 before I bluescreened though.

Shame I didn't get a chance to try out Crysis at that speed


----------



## mjl4878

Ok, so I'm currently at 3.85, and seems pretty solid. Managed to get thru 1 hour of prime with a max temp of 50c but then crashed after that point, so I'm guessing im getting closer. Any suggestions?

CPU Clock: 3850 mhz
FSB/Multiplier: 240x16
CPU Voltage: 1.475v
CPU/NB: 1.487v
NB Clock: 2400 mhz
NB Voltage: 1.2v
HT link: 2000 mhz
Mobo: Asus M3A78-T 790gx
Cooler: Mugen 2 with Ultra Kaze 3k
OS: Win 7 x86


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjl4878*


Ok, so I'm currently at 3.85, and seems pretty solid. Managed to get thru 1 hour of prime with a max temp of 50c but then crashed after that point, so I'm guessing im getting closer. Any suggestions?

CPU Clock: 3850 mhz
FSB/Multiplier: 240x16
CPU Voltage: 1.475v
CPU/NB: 1.487v
NB Clock: 2400 mhz
NB Voltage: 1.2v
HT link: 2000 mhz
Mobo: Asus M3A78-T 790gx
Cooler: Mugen 2 with Ultra Kaze 3k
OS: Win 7 x86


What kind of crash? BSOD? Good page to bookmark


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CAHOP240*


What kind of crash? BSOD? Good page to bookmark










yeah sorry bsod


----------



## Asmola

Most Asus-boards requires more voltage than other's (etc. MSI/Gigabyte). With those speeds you might need little more juice for the cpu, like 1.5? Your CPU/NB voltage is pretty high for 2400, you should hit 2700-2800MHz NB with those volts! My opinion is, put CPU-NB multi to 11x, CPU-NB voltage to 1.4, CPU Voltage to 1.5 and stress, i think you are stable with that (But only if your temps stay under 60)!

EDIT: One thing and perhaps the most important, have you lowered your DRAM divider? If you have nominal divider, then your mem's are working at 960MHz and that might cause bsod's under stress. You can also try giving little more voltage to your dram, like +0,01 - 0,05v.


----------



## skugpezz

SLAPPA


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Most Asus-boards requires more voltage than other's (etc. MSI/Gigabyte). With those speeds you might need little more juice for the cpu, like 1.5? Your CPU/NB voltage is pretty high for 2400, you should hit 2700-2800MHz NB with those volts! My opinion is, put CPU-NB multi to 11x, CPU-NB voltage to 1.4, CPU Voltage to 1.5 and stress, i think you are stable with that (But only if your temps stay under 60)!

EDIT: One thing and perhaps the most important, have you lowered your DRAM divider? If you have nominal divider, then your mem's are working at 960MHz and that might cause bsod's under stress. You can also try giving little more voltage to your dram, like +0,01 - 0,05v.


Ok, just came back up. Blue screened a little earlier on that run than the previous try. hit about 50 minutes. From what I noticed ran about 2-3c hotter too.

the only thing I could get out of the blue screens error msg was....

Stop 0x00000124


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


SLAPPA


Good job. But 32m only tests ram stability.

For the CPU and NB, you need to Prime95 for 3 hours


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Good job. But 32m only tests ram stability.

For the CPU and NB, you need to Prime95 for 3 hours


cant seem to pass the prime test even with +.4v on cpu-nb and 1.3v on nb . temps are getting to 60c onload


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


cant seem to pass the prime test even with +.4v on cpu-nb and 1.3v on nb . temps are getting to 60c onload


Then its not stable. Theres nothing you can do to avoid that. Maybe try dropping the NB down.


----------



## K10

I just put my rig back together yesterday and my CPU temps are 27C on the CPU and like 35C on the cores with 25C ambient temp. Should I reseat?


----------



## skugpezz

this is where i am at now. I could uses less voltage in winter time because of 10c ambient


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
this is where i am at now. I could uses less voltage in winter time because of 10c ambient


Good job. You're getting there.

I'm sorry to say you will probably never hit 4GHz on air cooling...unless your ambients are insanely low.

All is not lost though. Try getting that northbridge stable in the 2600MHz range and you have your chip performing just as good as a 4GHz overclock (without a NB OC that is)

I also see that you found the sweetspot for voltage. 1.472 is what I use 24/7 for 3.84GHz

Keep it up....sorry If I've been short willed and fussy towards you.


----------



## WaLshy11

Could you kindly update me on the front page please


















Same voltages as before..
CPU Clock @ 3.9, NB @ 2.8, HT Link @ 2.4
Optimus Prime = Megalehams (if people are wondering







)
BIOS is F3K

I wanted to get my CPU in the 3.9 mark, and not at 3.875. Also wanted NB at 2.8.. couldnt get it with changing Bus Speed 250+ due to RAM.. what Im on now (in screen shot) seems good








Its overnight Prime95 stable as well. Temps 51 load (max)

Cant get 4GHz.. most likely due to air cooling/64 bit OS. Going to try with NB under stock clocks to see if I can get 4GHz.. dunno when Ill bother with that though!


----------



## skugpezz

@ walshy11 we need proof of prime 95 stable with 3hour run or 1 hour 512-1024 run

@ slappa . the passed is gone man







I will try and get 2.8ghz nb clock stable but i dont know what else to try


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
@ walshy11 we need proof of prime 95 stable with 3hour run or 1 hour 512-1024 run

@ slappa . the passed is gone man







I will try and get 2.8ghz nb clock stable but i dont know what else to try

It is very hard to get 2.8GHz NB stable without tonnes of voltage....on my chip at least. My 24/7 NB is 2640MHz. Nice and stable with +.2v. Your chip may be different....may be possible to do 2.8GHz.

And to all you guys who want to be added/ updated on the list, I'll have to do that tomorrow afternoon/evening as I have to hit the sack here right now.

Keep tweaking guys


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I just put my rig back together yesterday and my CPU temps are 27C on the CPU and like 35C on the cores with 25C ambient temp. Should I reseat?

Should I?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
Should I?

seems normal to me


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


seems normal to me


not oc'd at all yet. still normal?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


not oc'd at all yet. still normal?


not oced at all I idle at 36c and load at 48c. with ambient 26c


----------



## K10

Ah, well perhaps I need to reseat. Mugen 2's supposed to be 2C better than dk. Mine's push/pull as well. I might have good temps now but I'll need to eventually take my rig apart to re-apply TIM to my NB. It idles at like 60C...though the lowest it's ever been was like 47C so it still runs hot to me.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I just put my rig back together yesterday and my CPU temps are 27C on the CPU and like *35C* on the cores with *25C ambient temp*. Should I reseat?


Are those idle or load temps? If those are load temps with an OC all I gotta say is "Wow, I wish I could get those temps."

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Ah, well perhaps I need to reseat. Mugen 2's supposed to be 2C better than dk. Mine's push/pull as well. I might have good temps now but I'll need to eventually take my rig apart to re-apply TIM to my NB. It idles at like *60C*...though the lowest it's ever been was like 47C so it still runs hot to me.


Seriously though, which is it? And yes, 60C idle @ 27C ambient is *REALLY* hot. Sounds like you might have no TIM. How did you apply the TIM? About half a grain of rice size to the middle of the cpu or heatsink? Which way are your fans facing?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574*


Are those idle or load temps? If those are load temps with an OC all I gotta say is "Wow, I wish I could get those temps."


they're idle temps with 25C ambients. I'll test load in a sec.


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


@ walshy11 we need proof of prime 95 stable with 3hour run or 1 hour 512-1024 run


You dont need to tell me that.. IIRC it was me telling you that









Prime95 SS to make people happy..


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


You dont need to tell me that.. IIRC it was me telling you that









Prime95 SS to make people happy..


I see no proof of clocks in your SS


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574*


Seriously though, which is it? And yes, 60C idle @ 27C ambient is *REALLY* hot. Sounds like you might have no TIM. How did you apply the TIM? About half a grain of rice size to the middle of the cpu or heatsink? Which way are your fans facing?


This is my NB. I used about the size of an uncooked grain of rice. My fans are facing the right way. My CPU loads at 43C on stock clocks.

Time for me to go dig up my old OC'ing info I did with this board and try it on x64


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


I see no proof of clocks in your SS


Reallllllly not going to run another 8hrs Prime95 just to make you happy.
My clocks are like 30MHz~ more then my previous ones.. just changed around to make my RAM happy.

Believe it if you want, or dont.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Ah, well perhaps I need to reseat. Mugen 2's supposed to be 2C better than dk. Mine's push/pull as well. I might have good temps now but I'll need to eventually take my rig apart to *re-apply TIM to my NB*. It idles at like 60C...though the lowest it's ever been was like 47C so it still runs hot to me.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


*This is my NB*. I used about the size of an uncooked grain of rice. My fans are facing the right way. My CPU loads at 43C on stock clocks.

Time for me to go dig up my old OC'ing info I did with this board and try it on x64


















I missed the "NB" in your post, I thought we were talking about idle CPU temps.









43C CPU load temps on stock clocks @ 25C ambient is pretty good. My idle temps peak around 43C at 3612.3MHz @ 1.425V and my loads peak at 53C. So IMO your cpu temps look good.


----------



## K10

What's the fastest way for me to test NB and CPU stability?


----------



## FlanK3r

my temps are normal 37 C, room about 25-26. But in OC profiles and 1.475V-1.5V i have in idle 45-47 C.


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
What's the fastest way for me to test NB and CPU stability?

Prime95 Blend test.. at least for 3hrs.

Otherwise if you need to test CPU only, select 'Custom' and put 8 in min FFT size, and 10 in large FFT size.. let it run for 15mins (each) and your good.

If you need to test NB only, select 'Custom' and put in 512 as min, and 1024 as large and let it run..


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaLshy11* 
Prime95 Blend test.. at least for 3hrs.

Otherwise if you need to test CPU only, select 'Custom' and put 8 in min FFT size, and 10 in large FFT size.. let it run for 15mins and your good.

If you need to test NB only, select 'Custom' and put in 512 as min, and 1024 as large..

mmmkay, thanks.


----------



## jimibgood

Bingo... 3.85 GHz Stable using Windows7(64 bit). Max temp 55 deg. full load. 1.587V(Vdroop







) PLEASE PUT ME ON THE BOARD!
NB/CPU 1.35V. NB 1.2V..... Mem 2.2V. All the rest auto. I think these are good numbers for 64 bit........ More to come.


----------



## Asmola

Good job! But your CPUv is still pretty high, but if you can deal with it, then let it be. I got my cpu stable 3850MHz with 1.525 (1.49 with vdroop) under Windows Vista 64, which is harder os to get stable. But you've done great job!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Bingo... 3.85 GHz Stable using Windows7(64 bit). Max temp 55 deg. full load. 1.587V(Vdroop







) PLEASE PUT ME ON THE BOARD!
NB/CPU 1.4V. NB 1.2V..... Mem 2.2V. All the rest auto. I think these are good numbers for 64 bit........ More to come.


OCCT normal does not stress the NB at all....

I would run P95 blend for 3 hours.


----------



## woppy101

can you also put me on that list please


----------



## K10

I just redid mine as well. No need to update for me yet though. I think I'm gonna do some more. Was just seeing if I could use the same settings to get these clocks on Win 7 x64.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


OCCT normal does not stress the NB at all....

I would run P95 blend for 3 hours.


Large Data, High priority.. I differ on that. I have passed prime and failed OCCT. OCCT is supposed to be the Hardest test unless I was informed wrong.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Good job! But your CPUv is still pretty high, but if you can deal with it, then let it be. I got my cpu stable 3850MHz with 1.525 (1.49 with vdroop) under Windows Vista 64, which is harder os to get stable. But you've done great job!











I may be wrong again but vista64 is not as hard as a while ago. I would bet Win7 and Vista64 are probably close to the same as overclocking goes. Also I am peaking out with my cooling at 54 deg. which is quite acceptable. I run 39 idle again not too bad.


----------



## K10

How do I fix this?

(see attached)


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


How do I fix this?

(see attached)



Something is not stable. What is NB at???? Maybe a Voltage increase? Maybe lower Ram frequency of NB freq.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Something is not stable. What is NB at???? Maybe a Voltage increase? maybe lowwer Ram frequency of NB freq.


You don't think this is a case where I should use ACC?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
You don't think this is a case where I should use ACC?


keep the setting on enabled but overclock form bios. You need to play around with settingd but read up what each one does. http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/28...ing-guide.html


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
keep the setting on enabled but overclock form bios. You need to play around with settingd but read up what each one does. http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/28...ing-guide.html

I know what each one does I just want to know if this is a case where I'd use ACC on the fourth core to make it stable.

EDIT: This answers my question: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=240


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
How do I fix this?

(see attached)

Either raise or drop the voltage one notch depending on temps.

Or else just try to keep temps down.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Either raise or drop the voltage one notch depending on temps.

Or else just try to keep temps down.

My NB runs at 1.3V STOCK. I'm not sure if Foxconn pooped that up and I don't need to be raising the voltage. I'm restarting my OC. I wonna get a nice, stable NB but it doesn't seem possible.









Also, to stress NB, I put 512 min and 1024 max in prime95. What should I put for "Memory in use(in MB):" and "Time to run each FFT size(in minutes):"?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I know what each one does I just want to know if this is a case where I'd use ACC on the fourth core to make it stable.

EDIT: This answers my question: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=240


Just put ACC on enable. DO NOT USE PER CORE.


----------



## jimibgood

Slappa gonna get me on the board with 3.85GHz. Ran OCCT large data high priority 5 1/2 hours.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Slappa gonna get me on the board with 3.85GHz. Ran OCCT large data high priority 5 1/2 hours.


I've already said it...

OCCT does not stress the NB


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slappa* 
i've already said it...

Occt does not stress the nb

slapped again! Will run prime blend


----------



## jimibgood

Just a suggestion, on your instructions it says, "Recommended". A lot of guys will waste over 3 hours like myself. I would label mandatory or some other verbage like that.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


slapped again! Will run prime blend


Sorry, I know that may be a little frustrating....it's just that OCCT is not as good as it seems to many.....for Phenom II cpu's anyways


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Just a suggestion, on your instructions it says, "Recommended". A lot of guys will waste over 3 hours like myself. I would label mandatory or some other verbage like that.

was just thinking this as well. I run stability tests when I go to sleep. I don't want to waste hours of time when I could be doing other stuff.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
How do I fix this?

(see attached)

Hey K10, have you tryed rasing your cpu nb vid control? 150 -175,and so on.The higher i go on this the higher i can get my Nb frq.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Sorry, I know that may be a little frustrating....it's just that OCCT is not as good as it seems to many.....for Phenom II cpu's anyways



Off topic *WE LOVE YOU SLAPPA!*


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Off topic *WE LOVE YOU SLAPPA!*


How much you get from 3DMark06 with your system 24/7 clocks(3850)? I'm just curious how much advantage there is on GTX280 vs 4830CF, these should be almost same fast combinations.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


How much you get from 3DMark06 with your system 24/7 clocks(3850)? I'm just curious how much advantage there is on GTX280 vs 4830CF, these should be almost same fast combinations.











We'll with Win7 64 bit it seems I benchmark low. I am going to load win7 32 bit on another HDD. I am 18,600 with win7 64 bit.

With windows XP(32bit) and my 940, I maxed at 19,600 at 3.79GHz. At 3.72 I was at 19,300.

The GTX280 is a better card than 4830. I own a 4890(1G) and they benchmark very close(GTX280) in 3DMark06. The Nvidea GTX280 and ATI 4890 are = cards in my book. I like the Nvidea better due to ATI is the worst for drivers and setup. Also CCC is a resource hog. Nvidea software is just so much easier and nicer.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
We'll with Win7 64 bit it seems I benchmark low. I am going to load win7 32 bit on another HDD. I am 18,600 with win7 64 bit.

With windows XP(32bit) and my 940, I maxed at 19,600 at 3.79GHz. At 3.72 I was at 19,300.

The GTX280 is a better card than 4830. I own a 4890(1G) and they benchmark very close(GTX280) in 3DMark06. The Nvidea GTX280 and ATI 4890 are = cards in my book. I like the Nvidea better due to ATI is the worst for drivers and setup. Also CCC is a resource hog. Nvidea software is just so much easier and nicer.

Well, i get 21k easily, but these are little overclocked cards (750/1150). I was just thinking how these work compared to that GTX 280!








But i'm thinking of getting 4890CF, then i could lay down from upgrading!


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Well, i get 21k easily, but these are little overclocked cards (750/1150). I was just thinking how these work compared to that GTX 280!








But i'm thinking of getting 4890CF, then i could lay down from upgrading!









You should wait for the DX11 cards to come out later this year.


----------



## mjl4878

Ok well if anyone is up for the challenge, I could really use some help getting my system stable. Love this chip and want to get the most out of it!

Here's where I'm at.... sorry about the 2nd pic, will adjust the flash on the next attemp. This was after about 5-10 seconds of prime


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Well, i get 21k easily, but these are little overclocked cards (750/1150). I was just thinking how these work compared to that GTX 280!








But i'm thinking of getting 4890CF, then i could lay down from upgrading!










you have 2 cards I have 1.. BTW with 2 x 1G 4890's I benched 22,000 but Returned 1 . I didn't see the benefit cause I do not do high graphic games. I just took money and went from 940 to 955...LOL


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjl4878* 
Ok well if anyone is up for the challenge, I could really use some help getting my system stable. Love this chip and want to get the most out of it!

Here's where I'm at.... sorry about the 2nd pic, will adjust the flash on the next attemp. This was after about 5-10 seconds of prime



I would say you need a bit more voltage.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Well, i get 21k easily, but these are little overclocked cards (750/1150). I was just thinking how these work compared to that GTX 280!








But i'm thinking of getting 4890CF, then i could lay down from upgrading!










Benchmark 1 card. We both have same processor, same memory frequency. I am on Win7 64 bit. My 940 at 3.72GHz with GTX 280 was 19,300. I was getting a much better cpu score with win Xp over win 7 64 bit. Like 500 points.


----------



## ItsTopher

Not sure if I already posted for this, but
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=587064

Haven't tested stability yet, doesn't matter to me since it's all going good.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsTopher*


Not sure if I already posted for this, but 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=587064

Haven't tested stability yet, doesn't matter to me since it's all going good.


Good luck... BTW 3 way cross fire is called TRI-Fire


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


I would say you need a bit more voltage.


1.475 and made it about 10 minutes through prime, then bsod


----------



## CAHOP240

Hey Slappa,

Is there a certain configuration for P95 that will stress the IMC/memory right off the bat rather than having to wait 3hrs in a Blend run?


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjl4878*


Ok well if anyone is up for the challenge, I could really use some help getting my system stable. Love this chip and want to get the most out of it!

Here's where I'm at.... sorry about the 2nd pic, will adjust the flash on the next attemp. This was after about 5-10 seconds of prime




what is your detailed setings?CPU-NB etc? U try test lower CPUclock with the same setings for NB.


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
what is your detailed setings?CPU-NB etc? U try test lower CPUclock with the same setings for NB.

cpu freq 240
multi 16x
proc-nb freq 10x
HT 2.0
voltage 1.475
proc-nb voltage 1.25v

everything else is at auto


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Off topic *WE LOVE YOU SLAPPA!*









I feel so loved

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsTopher* 
Not sure if I already posted for this, but
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=587064

Haven't tested stability yet, doesn't matter to me since it's all going good.

Nice job. Now try and get er stable!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjl4878* 
1.475 and made it about 10 minutes through prime, then bsod

1.475 is what it should be at for that freq. If it is crashing, then its because your temps are getting too high 10 minutes in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CAHOP240* 
Hey Slappa,

Is there a certain configuration for P95 that will stress the IMC/memory right off the bat rather than having to wait 3hrs in a Blend run?

Yeah run a custom 1024(for mostly memory)-512K FFT(Memory and NB stress) .....However long on each iteration is up to you.... let them heat up quite a bit


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
1.475 is what it should be at for that freq. If it is crashing, then its because your temps are getting too high 10 minutes in.


Max temps were reading around 47c


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjl4878* 
Max temps were reading around 47c

Hmm odd. Should have been stable. Let me look over your screenshot again.

When I blend @ 3840 w/ 1.472v (which is my 24/7 clock) I hit up to 47C without crashing...anything over 52 causes instability.

EDIT: K i looked it over. My advice is to first drop the HT Link multi one notch, it may not like 2400 on your board.

What is the CPU NB voltage at?

My guess is that either your ram or northbridge is causing your crash....most likely ram.

They key to OCing Phenom II's is to get the ram stable 1st.


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Hmm odd. Should have been stable. Let me look over your screenshot again.

When I blend @ 3840 w/ 1.472v (which is my 24/7 clock) I hit up to 47C without crashing...anything over 52 causes instability.

EDIT: K i looked it over. My advice is to first drop the HT Link multi one notch, it may not like 2400 on your board.

What is the CPU NB voltage at?

My guess is that either your ram or northbridge is causing your crash....most likely ram.

They key to OCing Phenom II's is to get the ram stable 1st.

Its running at 1.25v, gonna go drop the HT link multi and see how it does


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Hmm odd. Should have been stable. Let me look over your screenshot again.

When I blend @ 3840 w/ 1.472v (which is my 24/7 clock) I hit up to 47C without crashing...anything over 52 causes instability.

EDIT: K i looked it over. My advice is to first drop the HT Link multi one notch, it may not like 2400 on your board.

What is the CPU NB voltage at?

My guess is that either your ram or northbridge is causing your crash....most likely ram.

They key to OCing Phenom II's is to get the ram stable 1st.

for me anything over 62c is unstable


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjl4878* 
Its running at 1.25v, gonna go drop the HT link multi and see how it does

It might help but early on in the test the ram is stressed the most. I'd maybe up the ram voltage one notch, or find a stable point with the ram FIRST, and then OC


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
It might help but early on in the test the ram is stressed the most. I'd maybe up the ram voltage one notch, or find a stable point with the ram FIRST, and then OC

The dram voltage or the cpu-nb?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjl4878* 
The dram voltage or the cpu-nb?

DRam Voltage


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
DRam Voltage

k, upped the dram voltage from 1.8 to 1.82. Whats the best way to check the memory


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjl4878* 
k, upped the dram voltage from 1.8 to 1.82. Whats the best way to check the memory

Make sure you can pass SuperPi 32M

Other than that, use Prime95 Blend for 100% accuracy (While core clocks are down....just to single out the ram)

I'd put the ram voltage to 1.9V


----------



## mjl4878

only lasted about 30 seconds with these last settings...


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CAHOP240*


Hey Slappa,

Is there a certain configuration for P95 that will stress the IMC/memory right off the bat rather than having to wait 3hrs in a Blend run?


512 min, 1024 max


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Well, i get 21k easily, but these are little overclocked cards (750/1150). I was just thinking how these work compared to that GTX 280!








But i'm thinking of getting 4890CF, then i could lay down from upgrading!









Hangon.....

21k easily????
What CPU clocks?

My system @ 4ghz with dual 4870s overclocked rather high (835/1050) get just over 21.5k (In W7 x64 7164 build)


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CAHOP240* 
Hey Slappa,

Is there a certain configuration for P95 that will stress the IMC/memory right off the bat rather than having to wait 3hrs in a Blend run?

Custom test.. min FFT 512, max FFT 1024.. keep time to run each FFT size as 15minutes.. it will still take some time to run this though (not exactly sure how long)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjl4878* 
only lasted about 30 seconds with these last settings...

I would try upping your CPU-NB Voltage..

Did you find your max OC settings on individual components then try and tie them together? Or did you just put them all up and see if they worked?


----------



## kh90123

Hey I am a newbie in overclocking,my 955BE can reach like 3.70Ghz stable but can't seem to reach 3.8Ghz(16.5x231Mhz) no matter what.It kept going bluescreen after like 8 tests on P95 on 1024 FFT,which I guessed is a memory error. The settings are:
VID-1.472(+.125V)
NB-VID-1.4V(+.3V)
NB-1.2V
SB-1.3V
Ram(OCZ gold 6Gb ddr3) voltage: 1.65V;
NB and HT link both at 2080Mhz.
AMD cold n quiet off.ACC on.Motherboard:Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD4P
I have tried setting the ram to 1066Mhz on all auto, but it still crashes. Anyone have any idea about this?


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


Did you find your max OC settings on individual components then try and tie them together? Or did you just put them all up and see if they worked?


Lol....ah those were the days....


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


for me anything over 62c is unstable



62??? you have to be kidding.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


62??? you have to be kidding.


Anything non-GPU-related*

though....my 40nm's don't touch 62C


----------



## CAHOP240

I thought 62c was the max safe temp for the ph2's?


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CAHOP240* 
I thought 62c was the max safe temp for the ph2's?

The max safe temp without harming the chip is 62c.. but you can get instability near the 50c-55c range (quoting slappa)


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


62??? you have to be kidding.


that is my cpu temp at load, 62c


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Hangon.....

21k easily????
What CPU clocks?

My system @ 4ghz with dual 4870s overclocked rather high (835/1050) get just over 21.5k (In W7 x64 7164 build)


http://www.aijaa.com/img/b/00229/4490809.jpg
There's my best score! I tried to hit 22k but my cpu needs cooler air for that..


----------



## FlanK3r

Asmola....nice run. Can u test Cinebench R10 with the same setings or its unpossible? I think, Cinebench is harder for CPU than 3Dmark, right?


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


Asmola....nice run. Can u test Cinebench R10 with the same setings or its unpossible? I think, Cinebench is harder for CPU than 3Dmark, right?


Hmm.. havent tested. 3DMark06 CPU test tresses cpu pretty much but i think Cinebench is doable at those clocks. I've ran superpi1m at 4,2GHz with time 16.405, so i think i can do Cinebench with 4GHz easily. Gonna try that later..


----------



## FlanK3r

Ok, thx, post it later to the thread "Cinebench AIR challange" *http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/53...challenge.html*


----------



## Asmola

I'm having weird problem. Averyone knows that when overclocking, system crash's are pretty normal. So, when i have those "crashes" when oc'n, after reboot my system recognize's my MX5500's (keyb/mouse) USB Bluetooth receiver as USB mass storage and my keyb/mouse wont work!!:O Can't even get to bios cause bios "thinks" there are no keyboard. After reset i need to replace keyb to my htpc's keyboard which has rf-receiver which works, get to bios, shutdown computer, put MX5500's Bluetooth receiver back and bling, it works! This is very depressing problem, tired to change keyb all the time.. Anyone has solution for this?


----------



## FlanK3r

i don tknow, i have PS2 keyboard







....


----------



## Asmola

Cinebench with 4GHz failed cause i tried the easiest way, 0,5x higher multi (14,5 and 1 fsb (276) than now (275*14). It need's little more tuning..







This weekend i might do some bench's, perhaps i will achieve some nice result's.


----------



## chew*

Some 2x2 gig ram action


----------



## K10

great timings/frequency.

How much does the HT link affect performance (if it does at all)?


----------



## FlanK3r

great golden chip and gold hands to OC Chew







.


----------



## skugpezz

@ 3.8ghz2.4ghzNB I ran 3dmark vantage cpu test got 12,500 cpu points, overclocked my cpu-nb to 2.6ghz I got 13,001


----------



## CAHOP240

Having a few problems with my OC and trying to figure out if its my board or CPU.

I have a GD70 and anytime I try to OC the FSB my PC will go into a reset loop. If I try to change my FSB from 200 to something higher in the BIOS it will either become very unstable or fall into a loop where it will constantly reset itself until it comes back on its own and tell you that your prior OC has failed. Those familiar with this board also know that it has a "Max FSB" function in the BIOS that will find a max FSB in about 10 -15 seconds after a reboot. When I try letting it find its own max it will simply fall into a reset cycle and will only recover if I clear the CMOS.

I'm able to change the FSB in windows but only by using the OC dial thats built into the board. If I try to change it in AOD nothing happens. My PC starts to think and apply other settings I use in AOD but my clock speed won't change and my NB speeds won't change. I can change any other setting in AOD with no problems.

Using the dial I moved the FSB little by little running a Custom Prime run (512K min, 1024K max) at each setting for about an hour testing for stability. Once I hit 210 Prime will start to fail at 640K - 512K and sometimes my PC will BSOD and reboot.

Leaving the FSB at 200 I started doing Prime custom runs (512Kmin 640Kmax) with just a multi OC of 3.6(200x18) with CPU volts at stock and NB volts at 1.2 and again my PC will BSOD after about 10mins and restart. I've also tried lowering the NB multiplier and increasing the FSB in the BIOS to try and even out to around 2000 but it will just fall into a reset loop when the FSB is over 205.

I don't think temps are a problem with my Sig cooling. I idle around 28 -30c and under 100% load it never gets over 42c.

All this troubleshooting as pointed me at either a bad NB on the motherboard or a bad IMC on the chip and I'm really hoping its just the motherboard. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## kh90123

Have you flashed your motherboard BIOS to the latest version?my situation was similar but after I flashed it,everything works.


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kh90123* 
Have you flashed your motherboard BIOS to the latest version?my situation was similar but after I flashed it,everything works.

I used every BIOS from 1.1 to 1.3 with the same results. Also tried using different video cards from a XT1950pro, 4870 512MB and 4870X2 thinking that might have had something to do with it (different loads on the NB and all).


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CAHOP240* 
I used every BIOS from 1.1 to 1.3 with the same results. Also tried using different video cards from a XT1950pro, 4870 512MB and 4870X2 thinking that might have had something to do with it (different loads on the NB and all).

I'd really strongly suggest checking your ram.

Could be faulty.

Did you down clock it to try the FSB as well?

I doubt the IMC is at fault.

If the ram is fine, then try the chip in someone elses board if you can. I bet it is perfect.

And finally, if nothing works, start questioning the mobo


----------



## kh90123

I have some queries here. My 955BE is running 3.84Ghz(200x16) with 1.5V using Zalman CNPS 9700(using AS5 thermal paste) and a Ultra Kaze at the back to pull out the hot air. Why is it that when I stress it the temp spike up till like 68 C?it's perfectly stable, but I am just wondering why is the temp so high?should I reseat my heatsink?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kh90123* 
I have some queries here. My 955BE is running 3.84Ghz(200x16) with 1.5V using Zalman CNPS 9700(using AS5 thermal paste) and a Ultra Kaze at the back to pull out the hot air. Why is it that when I stress it the temp spike up till like 68 C?it's perfectly stable, but I am just wondering why is the temp so high?should I reseat my heatsink?

Try that..however I believe that heatsink is pretty weak for quad core cpu's.


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
I'd really strongly suggest checking your ram.

Could be faulty.

Did you down clock it to try the FSB as well?

I doubt the IMC is at fault.

If the ram is fine, then try the chip in someone elses board if you can. I bet it is perfect.

And finally, if nothing works, start questioning the mobo

I'll try that tonight when I get home. I'll set the RAM to 1333 and below and see what happens. I thought the lower fft's in Prime checked the IMC on the chip though while 1024 and up checks the RAM?

And even if the RAM was faulty, shouldn't I still be able to change the FSB in Overdrive? If I change it from 200 to 220 and click Apply...nothing happens. Nothing at all. I would've figured the changes would take place and the system would just restart if it became unstable. Maybe that manual dial over rides AOD?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CAHOP240*


I'll try that tonight when I get home. I'll set the RAM to 1333 and below and see what happens. I thought the lower fft's in Prime checked the IMC on the chip though while 1024 and up checks the RAM?

And even if the RAM was faulty, shouldn't I still be able to change the FSB in Overdrive? If I change it from 200 to 220 and click Apply...nothing happens. Nothing at all. I would've figured the changes would take place and the system would just restart if it became unstable. Maybe that manual dial over rides AOD?


1024 is mostly ram, when it gets down to 512K FFT it starts really hammering at the IMC.

What I'd do is wipe all the settings, start completely stock, and run prime blend for 3 hours.

Yeah, I don't use AMD Overdrive at all.....overclocking in windows is useless unless performing suicide runs. I'm betting AOD just doesn't work on that board.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


I have some queries here. My 955BE is running 3.84Ghz(200x16) with 1.5V using Zalman CNPS 9700(using AS5 thermal paste) and a Ultra Kaze at the back to pull out the hot air. Why is it that when I stress it the temp spike up till like 68 C?it's perfectly stable, but I am just wondering why is the temp so high?should I reseat my heatsink?


Are you sure your running 3.84Ghz?? cause 200x16 is 3.2Ghz, which is the stock setting for that CPU. hopefully your not running it stock at 1.5v, cause i think mine draws 1.39v at 200x16... just a thought....


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


I have some queries here. My 955BE is running 3.84Ghz(200x16) with 1.5V using Zalman CNPS 9700(using AS5 thermal paste) and a Ultra Kaze at the back to pull out the hot air. Why is it that when I stress it the temp spike up till like 68 C?it's perfectly stable, but I am just wondering why is the temp so high?should I reseat my heatsink?


that zalman doesnt go good for quads


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


How much does the HT link affect performance (if it does at all)?


How much?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


How much?


Only slightly in 3D apps....try it yourself in 3DMark06...I cannot give you exact figures.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Only slightly in 3D apps....try it yourself in 3DMark06...I cannot give you exact figures.


Mmkay. Thanks. I'm not gonna mess with it's multi.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Try that..however I believe that heatsink is pretty weak for quad core cpu's.









I'm kinda forced to use it.I have a 25cm side fan with takes up at least 3.5cm of the case. Any heatsink taller than 15cm would not fit at all.So, now I am gonna get 2 Scythe Slipstream to blow at the heatsink







.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie* 
Are you sure your running 3.84Ghz?? cause 200x16 is 3.2Ghz, which is the stock setting for that CPU. hopefully your not running it stock at 1.5v, cause i think mine draws 1.39v at 200x16... just a thought....

Ooops,sorry.I am using 1.5V and the multiplier is 16, whereas the base freq is 240Mhz.That was a typo lol.Thanks.But from I heard,zalman 9700 dont go good with quads.


----------



## jimibgood

Ok Slappa.. Here is 3 hr test on blend passed!!!!! and screen shots.

My Cpu voltage is 1.58
CPU/NB 1.35
NB 1.28
Ram 2.16
Windows7 32 bit
Stepping 0914

Put it on the board......YES!


----------



## jimibgood

Any Phenom II 955 owners if you all want, I have use of a teamspeak server. Ley me know and I will post IP addy. We can get more accomplished via talk than text chat.


----------



## CAHOP240

^^ That's one hungry CPU


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


I'd really strongly suggest checking your ram.

Could be faulty.

Did you down clock it to try the FSB as well?

I doubt the IMC is at fault.

If the ram is fine, then try the chip in someone elses board if you can. I bet it is perfect.

And finally, if nothing works, start questioning the mobo


Slappa....you're a freakin *GENIUS* man.

Changed my RAM divisor to 1:3.33....


----------



## K10

Shouldn't your tRC be 33?


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Shouldn't your tRC be 33?


Does tRC affect performance greatly?What about command rate?My system is not stable at all with 1T command rate, but with 2T it's fine.Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## kh90123

Can anyone tell me what kind of ram ratio should I go for when I am raising my fsb to 240Mhz,should I use 400Mhz or 533Mhz for ram?With 533Mhz on ram and 238Mhz fsb I have stability, but beyond that it just BSOD.


----------



## ChrisB17

I just got my chip today. And so far its been amazing. Does 3.6ghz w/2400 NB on stock voltages.

The only thing is my ram needs 1.7v to be stable in prime apposed to the 1.65 it said on the box and specs.


----------



## Mastiffman




----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


I just got my chip today. And so far its been amazing. Does 3.6ghz w/2400 NB on stock voltages.

The only thing is my ram needs 1.7v to be stable in prime apposed to the 1.65 it said on the box and specs.


I can't get 2400 NB at all


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


I just got my chip today. And so far its been amazing. Does 3.6ghz w/2400 NB on stock voltages.

The only thing is my ram needs 1.7v to be stable in prime apposed to the 1.65 it said on the box and specs.


Is your ram ocz gold or is it ocz platinum?would you mind telling your NB core and NB-VID voltage?


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I can't get 2400 NB at all










I can do all the way up to 2800 after that it requires to many volts for my liking.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


Is your ram ocz gold or is it ocz platinum?would you mind telling your NB core and NB-VID voltage?



I have platnium. And my CPU/NB is 1.25v for 2400.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
I can do all the way up to 2800 after that it requires to many volts for my liking.

My NB is at 1.3v stock. Foxconn says it's not messed up and that's how it should be. So does that mean I can push it like +.3v and not fry my mobo?


----------



## ChrisB17

NB is good up to 1.4v on air so I dont see why not. Just watch your temps.


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
NB is good up to 1.4v on air so I dont see why not. Just watch your temps.

I've been up to 1.45 on air without altering temps at all. do you think it's safe for me to go go like 1.6v?


----------



## ChrisB17

No way. 1.6 is like way over what I would go to. 1.45 max for me. Thats my limit.

Are you upping CPU/NB or the actual Northbridge?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


No way. 1.6 is like way over what I would go to. 1.45 max for me. Thats my limit.

Are you upping CPU/NB or the actual Northbridge?


Actual northbridge. My BIOS says 1.3v with stock settings. I'm scared.


----------



## ChrisB17

Upping the actually NB imo is a waste if you arent touching the bus speeds and stuff. To oc the CPU/NB I found the best voltage to use is the actually CPU northbridge voltage apposed to the motherboards northbridge.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Upping the actually NB imo is a waste if you arent touching the bus speeds and stuff. To oc the CPU/NB I found the best voltage to use is the actually CPU northbridge voltage apposed to the motherboards northbridge.


Ah, my BIOS can't mess with the CPU-NB voltage


----------



## ChrisB17

Hmm I remember when I had my foxconn mobo it was labeled something else. Let me check the manual and get back to you.


----------



## ChrisB17

Sorry for the double post but I checked and there is indeed no CPU/NB speeds. Which is crap. If I where you I would write foxconn a email saying to add that feature in the next bios release.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CAHOP240*


Slappa....you're a freakin *GENIUS* man.

Changed my RAM divisor to 1:3.33....


Told ya


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Sorry for the double post but I checked and there is indeed no CPU/NB speeds. Which is crap. If I where you I would write foxconn a email saying to add that feature in the next bios release.


already did it. Did it using several email addresses as well so they'll make it quicker...maybe.


----------



## kh90123

Anyone have idea why I kept getting bluescreen when trying out 1T command rate on 3.8GHz(212x18)?I am now using 6Gb ocz gold(9-9-9-20-33-2T,which is stable),with gigabyte ud4p motherboard.


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


Anyone have idea why I kept getting bluescreen when trying out 1T command rate on 3.8GHz(212x18)?I am now using 6Gb ocz gold(9-9-9-20-33-2T,which is stable),with gigabyte ud4p motherboard.


Tired upping your RAM voltage?


----------



## jimibgood

I am still waiting to get on the board. I have many hours involved and no response.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaLshy11* 
Tired upping your RAM voltage?

Yeah,I have upped the voltage to 1.7V(by default it's 1.5V,but Corsair recommends 1.65V)and it's stable now with 7-9-9-20, with 1T command rate.I will try to push for more tho


----------



## kh90123

I have been trying to up the NB to like 2.4Ghz but to no avail.Does changing the NB frequency affect the stability of IMC?


----------



## MjkMike

I'm going to try to get over 3.7 after I build a watercooling loop.


----------



## superbruce

Stepping- CACYC AC 0915BPEW
CPU Clock - 3718
HT Ref- 200
CPU V- 1.42
CPU NB V - 1.23
NB Clock- 2210
NB V- 1.23
HT Link- 2009
Motherboard - MSI 790FX-GD70
BIOS- 1.3
Cooling- TEC cooled Water
OS- XP 32bit
Platform- AM3
Stable- Yes

RAM - OCZ3P1600VAM4GK 7,7,7,24 1.67 Volts 
Temps - Idle 29 Load 44

I've been following this thread for weeks, and hope I included all the necessary itmes. I (re)learned so much about overclocking. Gone are the days of 3 or 4 changes in the BIOS and you're done!
1. Slappa, thank you. Great idea and thanks for sharing your insight so freely, unlike so may others (*cough, chew*). J/K chew*
2. Thanks to all the other posters here that I've learned from.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
No way. 1.6 is like way over what I would go to. 1.45 max for me. Thats my limit.

Are you upping CPU/NB or the actual Northbridge?


Chris I am at 1.58V and all is good. 56 deg full load max stress 3 hr prime95 blend run lotsa ram. I am liquid cooled and got her to 3.85GHz stable dude. scroll a few pages pack... 143, 144 or so.


----------



## superbruce

I only changed the multi to 19 everything else the same.

Stepping - CACYC AC 0915BPEW
CPU Clock - 3816
HT Ref - 200.9*19
CPU V - 1.42
CPU NB V - 1.23
NB Clock - 2210
NB V - 1.23
HT Link - 2009
Motherboard - MSI 790FX-GD70
BIOS - 1.3
Cooling - TEC cooled Water
OS - XP 32bit
Platform - AM3
Stable - Yes

RAM - OCZ3P1600VAM4GK 7,7,7,24 1.67 Volts
Temps - Idle 29 Load 44


----------



## FlanK3r

My new AIR record superpi










4120MHz / 2884MHz NB *1M=16.705s*


----------



## kh90123

anyone have any ideas if changing NB frequency will affect the stability of the IMC?if so,how big is the effect?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


anyone have any ideas if changing NB frequency will affect the stability of the IMC?if so,how big is the effect?


Well there are two types of stability. Unstable and stable. Changing the NB frequency can cause instability.

*@ FlanK3r*: timings for that run?


----------



## FlanK3r

classic 5-5-5-15-2T , today il test later stability with 3950MHz in LinX, we will see


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


classic 5-5-5-15-2T , today il test later stability with 3950MHz in LinX, we will see










I have the same ram, KHX8500, 2.3v.....can't seem to stop the blue screens @ [email protected]
Really I need a Bios Datasheet for the destroyer.....
Actually everything is stable, until 512FFT in prime....


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


My new AIR record superpi










4120MHz / 2884MHz NB *1M=16.705s*


Look at this!







This is with aircooled also.
http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=4460523.jpg


----------



## FlanK3r

great, il try higher with vcore and we will see


----------



## VCheeZ

Well, I just got mine today and it went to x18 right outta the box at stock volts. Will try for 4 after paste burns in


----------



## superbruce

Could you add mine? Let me know if anything is missing.

I only changed the multi to 19 everything else the same.

Stepping - CACYC AC 0915BPEW
CPU Clock - 3816
HT Ref - 200.9*19
CPU V - 1.42
CPU NB V - 1.23
NB Clock - 2210
NB V - 1.23
HT Link - 2009
Motherboard - MSI 790FX-GD70
BIOS - 1.3
Cooling - TEC cooled Water
OS - XP 32bit
Platform - AM3
Stable - Yes

RAM - OCZ3P1600VAM4GK 7,7,7,24 1.67 Volts
Temps - Idle 29 Load 44
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## skugpezz

@ FlanK3r very impressve


----------



## FlanK3r

my new stable LinX in x64


----------



## BioHzrd

Is anyone in here running theres under a Heatkiller V3 Block ?? if so what temps are you getting ?


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Hey I was wondering if this is good enough to get on the list. Finally my efforts are paying off and I found my 2nd stable OC today.

memory 2.23v (5-5-5-18-24-2T) at 1100Mhz
HT: 1.2v
Nb Chip: 1.21v
CPU-NB: 1.20v
CPU-NB multi: 10x
CPU vcore: 1.485v (although it drops to 1.46v in OCCT with no load, and 1.42v underload)
CPU freq: 206
CPU multi 17.5x
zalman 9500s
vista 64


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


Hey I was wondering if this is good enough to get on the list. Finally my efforts are paying off and I found my 2nd stable OC today.

memory 2.23v (5-5-5-18-24-2T) at 1100Mhz
HT: 1.2v
Nb Chip: 1.21v
CPU-NB: 1.20v
CPU-NB multi: 10x
CPU vcore: 1.485v (although it drops to 1.46v in OCCT with no load, and 1.42v underload)
CPU freq: 206
CPU multi 17.5x
zalman 9500s
vista 64


nice to see you got that with a zalman 9500


----------



## FlanK3r

Asmola:your chip is great, what series? my is 0911EPMW. And how is your max OC (only validation)
I got today my new record 1M superpi, but think, for me its end







...
*1M=16.593s*


----------



## kh90123

I managed 3816Mhz with a zalman9700...the temp goes up all the way like 68C when 100% stressed, but the system is still stable tho.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
nice to see you got that with a zalman 9500


OCCT read 55 degrees celsius max, while asus probe said 47 max during stressing. how far can i go on the cooler? 3800mhz maybe?


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


Asmola:your chip is great, what series? my is 0911EPMW. And how is your max OC (only validation)
I got today my new record 1M superpi, but think, for me its end







...
*1M=16.593s

*
*
*
*
**
My best screen is 4220, but dont have cpu-z valid. And that is the most i have tried, cause that wasn't spi stable and didn't wanna push voltage further.







I was too excited when i got this chip and i forget to write it up which series this is.. But if i remeber correctly, it might be same as yours.







*


----------



## FlanK3r

maybe yes...


----------



## kh90123

FlanK3r said:


> Asmola:your chip is great, what series? my is 0911EPMW. And how is your max OC (only validation)
> I got today my new record 1M superpi, but think, for me its end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> *1M=16.593s*
> QUOTE]
> 
> how do you check the series of the chip?


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


how do you check the series of the chip?


i was wondering the same thing

~Andrew


----------



## FlanK3r

0911 epmw


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


OCCT read 55 degrees celsius max, while asus probe said 47 max during stressing. how far can i go on the cooler? 3800mhz maybe?


just keep your max temps under 60c


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


how do you check the series of the chip?


It's written to top of your chip!







Like this: (That's not my cpu.)


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

got an aditional 200 points in 3dmark vantage by raising the NB multi to 11x for a total of P12218

yay for stables OC's


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


got an aditional 200 points in 3dmark vantage by raising the NB multi to 11x for a total of P12218

yay for stables OC's


You could get your NB to ~2700 with 1.4 cpu-nb volts. And you should.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


You could get your NB to ~2700 with 1.4 cpu-nb volts. And you should.










at that speed, what about the NB temperatures


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie* 
at that speed, what about the NB temperatures

Far as i know, it's your cpu's memorycontroller, not Northbridge on your motherboard. So it might raise your cpu temps little but its worth of it.







Im there is someone smarter than me, guide little more.


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


my new stable LinX in x64



Nice!
I wouldnt trust LinX that much though.. I could get CPU @ 4GHz, NB @ 2.8GHz LinX stable.. crash straight away in Prime95 though









Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


Hey I was wondering if this is good enough to get on the list. Finally my efforts are paying off and I found my 2nd stable OC today.

memory 2.23v (5-5-5-18-24-2T) at 1100Mhz
HT: 1.2v
Nb Chip: 1.21v
CPU-NB: 1.20v
CPU-NB multi: 10x
CPU vcore: 1.485v (although it drops to 1.46v in OCCT with no load, and 1.42v underload)
CPU freq: 206
CPU multi 17.5x
zalman 9500s
vista 64


Run Prime95 for about 3hrs to check if 'fully' stable.. but at those clocks they should be.. Good work









Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


OCCT read 55 degrees celsius max, while asus probe said 47 max during stressing. how far can i go on the cooler? 3800mhz maybe?


The *max* temp you should put these chips under is 62c.. but you can get instability, crashes etc in the 50c-55c.. keep pushing those clocks up while keeping the temps under 60c IMO..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


I managed 3816Mhz with a zalman9700...the temp goes up all the way like 68C when 100% stressed, but the system is still stable tho.


I wouldnt keep it like that.. that is dangerously high

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Far as i know, it's your cpu's memorycontroller, not Northbridge on your motherboard. So it might raise your cpu temps little but its worth of it.







Im there is someone smarter than me, guide little more.


















it will raise your CPU temps a bit


----------



## VCheeZ

SO it has been about 3 or 4 years since I have overclocked an AMD system. I need to re-familiarize myself with an AMD bios. Can someone who has the 955 and ASUS M4A79T Deluxe AM3 DDR3 AMD 790FX please give me a picture of their BIOS settings s I can have an idea of what I am looking at? The damn AMD overdrive is being a pita, as it reads me at over 12ghz.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaLshy11* 
I wouldnt keep it like that.. that is dangerously high

Im gonna tweak the voltage a little bit to make it lower, and I just added 2 fans inside the case(which makes it 10 fans







)


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
It's written to top of your chip!







Like this: (That's not my cpu.)









Hey Asmola,what's the max temp for your cpu under load using the noctua cooler?are u using push pull configuration? I might RMA this zalman 9700 and get the noctua instead(few heatsinks that have less than 15cm height,which i need because of my 25cm side fan


----------



## CAHOP240

Ok Slappa, after many trials and tribulations, here's my final OC:



Finally stable. Under Win7 x64

CPU VDD: 1.3875
NB voltage: 1.15
CPU-NB VDD: 1.25
DDR voltage: 1.85
NB Freq: 2500
HT: 2000
CPU Freq: 3.75 GHz

Really wanted to get to 3.8 but my computer is really touchy. Might wait until the next BIOS update and some different RAM.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
SO it has been about 3 or 4 years since I have overclocked an AMD system. I need to re-familiarize myself with an AMD bios. Can someone who has the 955 and ASUS M4A79T Deluxe AM3 DDR3 AMD 790FX please give me a picture of their BIOS settings s I can have an idea of what I am looking at? The damn AMD overdrive is being a pita, as it reads me at over 12ghz.


surely somebody has got your hardware combo.... i see 955's and 790's paired together all over this forum

this is a guess, but you might need to update your BIOS, I did when i put my 955 into my ASUS M3N72-D mobo. good luck though.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


surely somebody has got your hardware combo.... i see 955's and 790's paired together all over this forum

this is a guess, but you might need to update your BIOS, I did when i put my 955 into my ASUS M3N72-D mobo. good luck though.


Thanks, yea I figure someone will post some info for me







The first thing I checked for was a BIOS update, but it looks like this one came with the newest revision. Something is funky somewhere because I get unstable with any OC past 3.6 no matter if my ram is at 1066 or 1600. That's why I want to peek at someone's bios with a similar setup...see what I am forgetting. Here is my chip...I don't know where to find helpful info with these #s


----------



## Stilldawn

Hi Chew

I noticed that you got your 955 to 4.2ghz on air...

I also noticed that you have a Asus M4A79T Deluxe.

My rig is:
x4 955
Asus M4A79T Deluxe
Gskill 2 x 2gb DDR3 1600

Could you tell me exactly what settings you use to get to 4.2ghz and is it stable??

Ive never overclocked before so I dont really know what to do, but 4.2ghz would be enough for me lol so I could just copy your OC?

Oh im using a Coolermaster V8 HSF

Thanks


----------



## kh90123

Can anyone tell me which one is better, 3816Mhz(212x18) or 3792(16x237) ?With the lower fsb(212Mhz), I can ran the ram at like 1412Mhz,but with the 237Mhz fsb, my ram have to be like 1200++Mhz to attain stability.As for 3dmark score, it doesn't make much difference between those two.Therefore,does those 2 make much difference in performance?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stilldawn*


Hi Chew

I noticed that you got your 955 to 4.2ghz on air...

I also noticed that you have a Asus M4A79T Deluxe.

My rig is:
x4 955
Asus M4A79T Deluxe
Gskill 2 x 2gb DDR3 1600

Could you tell me exactly what settings you use to get to 4.2ghz and is it stable??

Ive never overclocked before so I dont really know what to do, but 4.2ghz would be enough for me lol so I could just copy your OC?

Oh im using a Coolermaster V8 HSF

Thanks


All chips are different and you most likely will *not* get 4GHz+ stable on air.

Plus, his 4.2GHz runs were not stable


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


Can anyone tell me which one is better, 3816Mhz(212x18) or 3792(16x237) ?With the lower fsb(212Mhz), I can ran the ram at like 1412Mhz,but with the 237Mhz fsb, my ram have to be like 1200++Mhz to attain stability.As for 3dmark score, it doesn't make much difference between those two.Therefore,does those 2 make much difference in performance?


instead of OC your ram so much, i might suggest to use a lower fsb setting, then go and set your CPU-NB multi as high as stable. you will probably have to increase CPU-NB voltage a bit, but make sure to check for stability each time.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stilldawn*


Hi Chew

I noticed that you got your 955 to 4.2ghz on air...

I also noticed that you have a Asus M4A79T Deluxe.

My rig is:
x4 955
Asus M4A79T Deluxe
Gskill 2 x 2gb DDR3 1600

Could you tell me exactly what settings you use to get to 4.2ghz and is it stable??

Ive never overclocked before so I dont really know what to do, but 4.2ghz would be enough for me lol so I could just copy your OC?

Oh im using a Coolermaster V8 HSF

Thanks


If you can get to 3.8Ghz without glitch,then you're lucky.Not everyone can reach 3.8Ghz stable,even after like 2 weeks of tweaking i still have problem balancing heat and speed and stability


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


instead of OC your ram so much, i might suggest to use a lower fsb setting, then go and set your CPU-NB multi as high as stable. you will probably have to increase CPU-NB voltage a bit, but make sure to check for stability each time.


Yeah I understand it,but my ram is able to run up to 1600Mhz. From what I heard, the fsb overclock gives better performance(since overclocking it overclocks the whole system,except like the gpu). Im still trying tho,while keep the temp as low as possible.


----------



## Stilldawn

I thought Phenom II's overclock extremely well?

My temps under full load only get to 35degrees... So thats 25 degrees of play room is that heaps?


----------



## kh90123

I think so.But the max temp is at 62C and even at 50-60C u might even get instability(quoting a lot of people here).By the way,how do you get full load?did u run prime95 with it?


----------



## Stilldawn

Using AMD Overdrive stability test... All four cores at 100% and after 2 hours or so they were fluctuation around 34-35degrees.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stilldawn*


I thought Phenom II's overclock extremely well?

My temps under full load only get to 35degrees... So thats 25 degrees of play room is that heaps?



what temp monitor are you using? my asus probe is 10 cooler than speedfan or occt on my computer. You'll be surprised how fast the temps can rise when your overclocking.

EDIT: Stilldawn: could you put your computer specs into your signature via your control panel so we can see what your working with, and BTW welcome to OCN!!

~Andrew


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stilldawn*


Using AMD Overdrive stability test... All four cores at 100% and after 2 hours or so they were fluctuation around 34-35degrees.


http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=205
Go to this website,download the prime95,if you're using 32bit window then click the link near the bottom of the page which says 32bit.AMD overdrive stability test is not good enough, doesnt test you ram by much i think.I have tried it,and when i use prime95 it crashes.you'll need the blend test to test stability of cpu and ram.it rans like 2-3 hours.by the way,try not to overclock using amd overdrive.not that i dont like the software or what,but you want the overclocked speed at the moment you start your computer,not when you enter windows.Besides,I've had problems retaining the settings due to BIOS problem before this.
I am sure everyone will agree here,overclocking is not something that simple,it takes time and patience.good luck to you with ur overclocking


----------



## Stilldawn

Ok Ill try the Prime95....

Quote:

doesnt test you ram by much i think
I dont really care about Overclocking my ram, its already at 1600mhz so thats good enough for now...

Id rather stay with overdrive as everywhere Ive ready says its pretty damn good. And plus that article has AMD main overclocker dude. And they got their chip to 4.2ghz with a TRUE and according to reviews Ive ready my Coolermaster V8 is better than a true.

Quote:

what temp monitor are you using?
Im using the temps from Overdrive, which one of my mates told me gave him the same temp readings as core temp did.


----------



## jimibgood

With all do respect this is a great thread. I enjoy it everyday. I worked days on getting my overclock and the board never gets updated. If I had thread in our wonderful forum, I would update it a few times a week. Slappa you are great but I worked a long time.. Can you get me on the board???? I think my SS is on pg 143 or so.:swearing::swearing::swearing:


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 





















With all do respect this is a great thread. I enjoy it everyday. I worked days on getting my overclock and the board never gets updated. If I had thread in our wonderful forum, I would update it a few times a week. Slappa you are great but I worked a long time.. Can you get me on the board???? I think my SS is on pg 143 or so.:swearing::swearing::swearing:

Yes you did a good job.

Sorry for the recent gaps in updates, I jump on here quick to write helpful responses, but have not been able to sit down and update in awhile. Other commitments, cannot sit here all day updating









Update incoming atm


----------



## Stilldawn

With Prime95 it never went above 40degrees.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Yes you did a good job.

Sorry for the recent gaps in updates, I jump on here quick to write helpful responses, but have not been able to sit down and update in awhile. Other commitments, cannot sit here all day updating









Update incoming atm


We all get busy and I love ya Slappa!!!!! Just don't slap me for my impatience!


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stilldawn* 
With Prime95 it never went above 40degrees.

Then,with all due respect,go ahead and overclock it.Still,when u get a stable setting,put it in BIOS.if you dont agree just ask around.cheers,i didnt say AOD is bad


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stilldawn* 
Using AMD Overdrive stability test... All four cores at 100% and after 2 hours or so they were fluctuation around 34-35degrees.


Something isn't right unless you have real good cooling.


----------



## Slappa

Alright. Chart updated.

If there is anyone I missed, my apologies, please relist your OC or link me to your post and I will add you.


----------



## kh90123

Finally I did some testing on my setting. 3.75Mhz(250Mhz x 15 @ 1.4V). Prime95 running for 3 hours now, and still running (started at 11.30pm)
NB-VID 1.4V
NB 2500Mhz
RAM 6gb ddr3 666Mhz @ 1.7V
max temp around 60C
HT link @ 2000Mhz

This is not substantial OC, but my cooler cant take it anymore,i will try even higher tho







Please put me on the board, thanks. and sorry if i miss the time








Attachment 117076


----------



## VCheeZ

Bumping to again request: Can someone who has the 955 and ASUS M4A79T Deluxe 790FX please give me a picture of their BIOS settings s I can have an idea of what I am looking at? I need a reference


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Bumping to again request: Can someone who has the 955 and ASUS M4A79T Deluxe 790FX please give me a picture of their BIOS settings s I can have an idea of what I am looking at? I need a reference










Don't have that board, but I can give you a 955 starter serving









1) Start with the ram and NB clock. You must get these stable before even touching the core frequencies. Testing 1024-512K FFT's in Prime 95 or running prime blend for 2-3 hours can test stability for this. Adjust CPU-NB Voltage/VDD or whatever it is for CPU-NB (IMC). You may need up to +.3v over stock to get to the 2600MHz range depending on your chip. NB (Not CPU-NB) Voltage can help a lot with ram stability as well.

2) After making sure ram and NB clocks are stable as hell, check what temps are like on your chip. Keep them as low as possible (Phenom II's love lower temps and scale extremely well with them).

3) Start with stock voltage on the cores, and see how high you can go on just that. Continuously test for stability (lengthy, but necessary process). Remember that the more voltage may not be always the best idea for the cores. Sometimes a chip may not tolerate more than 1.475Vcore on air cooling. Not only that, but going above that can also dramatically increase the Phenom II's worst enemy: heat...


----------



## williade

Howdy,
Just got my sig rig built and am loving it. I'm gonna try some light OC'ing [for the first time] and will post the results.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *williade*


Howdy,
Just got my sig rig built and am loving it. I'm gonna try some light OC'ing [for the first time] and will post the results.


Excited for results!


----------



## kh90123

Hey Slappa,I just got the OC result posted on a few posts ago,just to remind you.A question here, I noticed that when I turned the EC firmware option in ACC(advanced clock calibration) to EC hybrid, I can't see the temp of my processors anymore(as compared when I changed to EC normal). What does that do?I've heard that putting EC hybrid will unlock the 4th core in some phenom x3, but what will it do to a phenom x4?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


Hey Slappa,I just got the OC result posted on a few posts ago,just to remind you.A question here, I noticed that when I turned the EC firmware option in ACC(advanced clock calibration) to EC hybrid, I can't see the temp of my processors anymore(as compared when I changed to EC normal). What does that do?I've heard that putting EC hybrid will unlock the 4th core in some phenom x3, but what will it do to a phenom x4?


Since we are using fully fledged 955's, no chopped down cores or cache, the setting will do nothing.

I suggest leaving it normal or you will deal with not being able to view temps









You just missed my chart update. I'll get it done tomorrow, as I am already way past my time of slumber. Can't be feeling like crap at work tomorrow.


----------



## FlanK3r

im add?







(i have 2 systems, one with x64 win7 3793MHz/2665MHz NB stable and second win xp SP3 32 bit with 3.895/2665


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CAHOP240* 
Ok Slappa, after many trials and tribulations, here's my final OC:



Finally stable. Under Win7 x64

CPU VDD: 1.3875
NB voltage: 1.15
CPU-NB VDD: 1.25
DDR voltage: 1.85
NB Freq: 2500
HT: 2000
CPU Freq: 3.75 GHz

Really wanted to get to 3.8 but my computer is really touchy. Might wait until the next BIOS update and some different RAM.


whau, very nice with 1.387 and x64 OS...u can get more higher with voltage CPU, try with 1.475V max stable clock. And what is your maximum clock (unstable)?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Bumping to again request: Can someone who has the 955 and ASUS M4A79T Deluxe 790FX please give me a picture of their BIOS settings s I can have an idea of what I am looking at? I need a reference

















u have 0915...?Hmmm, this look for good chip potencial.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kh90123* 
Hey Asmola,what's the max temp for your cpu under load using the noctua cooler?are u using push pull configuration? I might RMA this zalman 9700 and get the noctua instead(few heatsinks that have less than 15cm height,which i need because of my 25cm side fan









Hey. Im getting ~58c under prime blend with 26 ambient, but that's cause my chip needs so much voltage (set 1.525v bios but 1.49 under stress), and im on push-pull.







But if you are getting noctua, make sure that it has straight bottom before buying cause there are very crooked-once also.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Bumping to again request: Can someone who has the 955 and ASUS M4A79T Deluxe 790FX please give me a picture of their BIOS settings s I can have an idea of what I am looking at? I need a reference

















I'm not sure about that M4A79T but for my M4A79 and 955 ref clock oc works better. Now going with fsb 275, cpu multi x14, nb multi x10, memory with lowest divider (in your case it might be 5,33*275=1465MHz). Cpu voltage 1.525, cpu-nb voltage 1.4, nb voltage 1.26, memory voltage what ever your memory recommends. Those are about all i've changed. Ofcourse you should disable all saving options from bios, like Cool&Quiet, spread spectrum, c1e etc. After successful oc, you can enable those one by one if it doesnt make unstability to your system. These are my settings, and surely wont work exactly same with your board/chip, but those are directional settings for you when finding great stable overclock!


----------



## kh90123

hey,can anyone please tell me if using NB-VID more than 1.4V will be bad for the system?I need around 1.425V for stability, is that fine?


----------



## kh90123

Asmola, can you tell me what's the max temp you get on the noctua cooler with the OC settings?Do you put in push pull configuration,using stock fan or after-market fan?I might RMA my zalman 9700 to get a noctua.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kh90123* 
Asmola, can you tell me what's the max temp you get on the noctua cooler with the OC settings?Do you put in push pull configuration,using stock fan or after-market fan?I might RMA my zalman 9700 to get a noctua.

Like i said, my max temps are around ~58celcius with ~26ambient temp. Im using pushpull, i have two noctua P12 fans installed.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kh90123* 
hey,can anyone please tell me if using NB-VID more than 1.4V will be bad for the system?I need around 1.425V for stability, is that fine?

This is fine.


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
whau, very nice with 1.387 and x64 OS...u can get more higher with voltage CPU, try with 1.475V max stable clock. And what is your maximum clock (unstable)?


For some reason my CPU doesn't like high voltages. I've tried to use 1.4 - 1.47 and the OS refuses to load. It will instantly reboot when trying to load windows. How ever it gets more stable when I back the voltages down from 1.4 to 1.35 at various frequencies.


----------



## jimibgood

Slappa when you get a chance, I am running 0914 stepping and windows7 64 bit. Thanx


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Like i said, my max temps are around ~58celcius with ~26ambient temp. Im using pushpull, i have two noctua P12 fans installed.









Perhaps if I use 2 ultra kaze fan with 130 cfm it'll get colder.or maybe even those delta fan with 200cfm...hmm...








anyway, thanks for the info


----------



## CAHOP240

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


Perhaps if I use 2 ultra kaze fan with 130 cfm it'll get colder.or maybe even those delta fan with 200cfm...hmm...








anyway, thanks for the info


Im thinking about doing the same for mine, getting two Delta 220cfm for push/pull. Just concerned about controlling them and keeping the noise down. My two Kaze's sound like a vacuum at full blast. Actually have to turn them down when using Ventrillo. Friends say it sounds like I'm outside


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

sweet I got a nice fsb OC this morning. im trying to find the max reference clock speed today. here is the screenie:


----------



## Asmola

Your memory should run 1100MHz easily. 275fsb is sweetspot with these memoryblocks!


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Your memory should run 1100MHz easily. 275fsb is sweetspot with these memoryblocks!










what do you think the CPU NB multi and voltage should be at that point. I don't think my heatsink can handle the cpu being over 3.7ghz so im trying to maximize performance with everything else. thanks for your help.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CAHOP240*


Im thinking about doing the same for mine, getting two Delta 220cfm for push/pull. Just concerned about controlling them and keeping the noise down. My two Kaze's sound like a vacuum at full blast. Actually have to turn them down when using Ventrillo. Friends say it sounds like I'm outside










haha.with 2 delta fans at full speed you'll have twin turbo boeing 747 in your room


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Your memory should run 1100MHz easily. 275fsb is sweetspot with these memoryblocks!










Why is it sweetspot?what multiplier should I use?the max voltage i can put to my cpu is like 1.475V,any higher than that the temp goes beyond 64C.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


Why is it sweetspot?what multiplier should I use?the max voltage i can put to my cpu is like 1.475V,any higher than that the temp goes beyond 64C.


1066MHz blocks should work 1100 easily (275 with 4x divider), and 275fsb is sweetspot for nb also, multi to 10, cpu-nb voltage to 1.4 and there you have sweet 2750 nb speed, which is usually easy to achieve, most cases 2800 needs much more voltage. And with cpu multi 13,5 you got 3,7GHz which should work with 1.475. This is only my thought.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


what do you think the CPU NB multi and voltage should be at that point. I don't think my heatsink can handle the cpu being over 3.7ghz so im trying to maximize performance with everything else. thanks for your help.


Try cpu multi 13,5 (3,7GHz) and NB multi 10 (2750). Those should be doable, and memory divider to lowest (800MHz with stock settings).


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Try cpu multi 13,5 (3,7GHz) and NB multi 10 (2750). Those should be doable, and memory divider to lowest (800MHz with stock settings).










Im using 250Mhz now,cant really get any higher.will try tho.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Slappa when you get a chance, I am running 0914 stepping and windows7 64 bit. Thanx


I need the full stepping, 0914 means nothing by itself


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie* 
sweet I got a nice fsb OC this morning. im trying to find the max reference clock speed today. here is the screenie:


1 hour is not close to stable. I have failed many times 2-3 hours in. 3-8 hour is best to check stable but Slappa wants prime95 blend min 3 hours to make board.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
1066MHz blocks should work 1100 easily (275 with 4x divider), and 275fsb is sweetspot for nb also, multi to 10, cpu-nb voltage to 1.4 and there you have sweet 2750 nb speed, which is usually easy to achieve, most cases 2800 needs much more voltage. And with cpu multi 13,5 you got 3,7GHz which should work with 1.475. This is only my thought.

















sounds good! My zalman is the little engine that could. i know i need better for sure, but so far the highest temps ive had was 58-59 on 1.5v. ive got alot of air moving through the case though.

thanks for the info - im going to give it a shot after this stability test.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
1 hour is not close to stable. I have failed many times 2-3 hours in. 3-8 hour is best to check stable but Slappa wants prime95 blend min 3 hours to make board.

Well I slightly revised it so that I will add you, but as you can see, if no Prime 95 was provided, there is a "PR" (Proof Required) in the stable column for you.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
1 hour is not close to stable. I have failed many times 2-3 hours in. 3-8 hour is best to check stable but Slappa wants prime95 blend min 3 hours to make board.

well it did pass the hour OCCT test...im just trying to find the sweetspot. Last night ran this for 2.5hours on prime: 206x17.5, 1.44, 1100mhz ram, 2260mhz NB.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie* 
well it did pass the hour OCCT test...im just trying to find the sweetspot. Last night ran this for 2.5hours on prime: 206x17.5, 1.44, 1100mhz ram, 2260mhz NB.

Thing is, I want Prime 95 because OCCT Auto does not stress the NB at all.....I mean like barely at all...No matter how long you run it.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
1066MHz blocks should work 1100 easily (275 with 4x divider), and 275fsb is sweetspot for nb also, multi to 10, cpu-nb voltage to 1.4 and there you have sweet 2750 nb speed, which is usually easy to achieve, most cases 2800 needs much more voltage. And with cpu multi 13,5 you got 3,7GHz which should work with 1.475. This is only my thought.

















AMD uses HTT now instead of FSB


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Thing is, I want Prime 95 because OCCT Auto does not stress the NB at all.....I mean like barely at all...No matter how long you run it.


Ohhh I agree. Prime95 smacked me in the face. I had a 3 hr pass on OCCT and Bam failed Prime95.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
AMD uses HTT now instead of FSB

I know, but im sure that if we are only talking about HyperTransport™ Technology (HTT), then someone's wont get the point what we are trying to tell. You know what i mean?









OCCT is like a practice before a big game compared to prime95..


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
I know, but im sure that if we are only talking about HyperTransport™ Technology (HTT), then someone's wont get the point what we are trying to tell. You know what i mean?










ohh i know what you mean but they refer to number as HTT just a modern day heads up... Know what I mean LOL









Nice advice I do like your knowledge! On what do do! +1 rep!


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
1066MHz blocks should work 1100 easily (275 with 4x divider), and 275fsb is sweetspot for nb also, multi to 10, cpu-nb voltage to 1.4 and there you have sweet 2750 nb speed, which is usually easy to achieve, most cases 2800 needs much more voltage. And with cpu multi 13,5 you got 3,7GHz which should work with 1.475. This is only my thought.

















this did not work, blue screen on OCCT after 10min. I see that my temps are getting very close to 60, most of the time staying around 56-58 load. I want to find a good OC that i can run 24/7 without fear of damaging hardware. I know i need a better cooler, but in your opinion, what is the best way to go about getting the most performance increase for playing pc games - thats all i do on that machine. thanks


----------



## Asmola

My knowledge lies upon these threads!







But thanks for the rep, those are rarely these days..


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


this did not work, blue screen on OCCT after 10min. I see that my temps are getting very close to 60, most of the time staying around 56-58 load. I want to find a good OC that i can run 24/7 without fear of damaging hardware. I know i need a better cooler, but in your opinion, what is the best way to go about getting the most performance increase for playing pc games - thats all i do on that machine. thanks


Mysterious are God's ways!







Those settings arent ment to work on every system. But in my case it works flawlessly.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Mysterious are God's ways!







Those settings arent ment to work on every system. But in my case it works flawlessly.










. I'd say not all chips are the same, plus, even if you have the same component,there'll be the case.then even if using the same component,the chips in other stuff wont be the same.this is just like human,even for twins that look alike,they wont act the same


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

I think that with my zalman 9500 I can only go to 3650-3700mhz max. Do you think it would be wise to go with mild ref clock oc and high multi, or high ref clock oc and lower multi? Thanks


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


I think that with my zalman 9500 I can only go to 3650-3700mhz max. Do you think it would be wise to go with mild ref clock oc and high multi, or high ref clock oc and lower multi? Thanks


I think high ref clock and a lower multi is better(i believe chew* or some other guy has another thread somewhere saying that for the same speed,the speed with higher fsb will have slightly better performance),but if ur using lower fsb,u can set ur ram to ran at a higher frequency...am I right?if not,please correct me


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


I think high ref clock and a lower multi is better(i believe chew* or some other guy has another thread somewhere saying that for the same speed,the speed with higher fsb will have slightly better performance),but if ur using lower fsb,u can set ur ram to ran at a higher frequency...am I right?if not,please correct me











Yes I can set my ram to 1066 MHz, but I can break 206 MHz on the ref clock when it's up that high. Thanks for the reply


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


Yes I can set my ram to 1066 MHz, but I can break 206 MHz on the ref clock when it's up that high. Thanks for the reply


Oh,I have mine at 1066Mhz too,but since I have a 250Mhz fsb it became like 1200++.Btw,im using a zalman 9700,which is not so better off than yours


----------



## DJRenegade

Hey - Ordered my CPU, Crossfire III Mobo, 2gb Corsair DDR3 Dominator RAM and sunbeam CPU Cooler today - will be here 2moro - will have a go at OC'in them over the weekend - cant promise much only done minor OC'in b4 but will post the results when i have them







any help with overclocking would be much appreciated
Thanks


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kh90123* 
Oh,I have mine at 1066Mhz too,but since I have a 250Mhz fsb it became like 1200++.Btw,im using a zalman 9700,which is not so better off than yours









Nice!! What kind of ram you got and what timings and voltage did you use to get them that high?


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie* 
Nice!! What kind of ram you got and what timings and voltage did you use to get them that high?

In CPU-Z,it says DRAM freq of 666Mhz,dual channel makes it 1332Mhz i think.fsb to dram ratio is 3:8.Since I am using gigabyte ud4p there is no option to choice the ratio and stuff so I am running it at 533Mhz,and the 50Mhz of fsb overclock makes it 666Mhz(this im not very sure tho,although the weird thing is compared to 3.8Ghz using a higher multiplier, this 3.75Ghz with 250Mhz fsb actually allows me to get higher 3d mark score,which is like 18800++.what about ur 3d mark score?).Im using 6gb ocz gold @ 1.7V.timing is 7-7-7-16-1T.i ran mine prime95 when it was 7-7-7-20.but now i set it to 7-7-7-16 according to the spd


----------



## Asmola

Edit: Sorry, it was MA790FX-UD4P.. i was reading that you can get ddr2 work that high!







Great 3dmark score also. I noticed the same thing when i was benching my system, with higher fsb i get better cpu score also compared to multiplier oc.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


In CPU-Z,it says DRAM freq of 666Mhz,dual channel makes it 1332Mhz i think.fsb to dram ratio is 3:8.Since I am using gigabyte ud4p there is no option to choice the ratio and stuff so I am running it at 533Mhz,and the 50Mhz of fsb overclock makes it 666Mhz(this im not very sure tho,although the weird thing is compared to 3.8Ghz using a higher multiplier, this 3.75Ghz with 250Mhz fsb actually allows me to get higher 3d mark score,which is like 18800++.what about ur 3d mark score?).Im using 6gb ocz gold @ 1.7V.timing is 7-7-7-16-1T.i ran mine prime95 when it was 7-7-7-20.but now i set it to 7-7-7-16 according to the spd










well looks like your making more headway than me. because of your different graphics card, did you set to performance settings, disable gpu tests and disable ppu rendering to get the core CPU score? my CPU score with ppu disabled (or then it renders cpu calculations on the gpu) I got P12500 with 240x15.5 and P12200 with 206x17.5.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


well looks like your making more headway than me. because of your different graphics card, did you set to performance settings, disable gpu tests and disable ppu rendering to get the core CPU score? my CPU score with ppu disabled (or then it renders cpu calculations on the gpu) I got P12500 with 240x15.5 and P12200 with 206x17.5.


i only have the free version of 3dmark 06.so i can't really disable the tests u said.u mean 3d mark vantage?well, i dont want to run my cpu any faster now,because the heat it gives off is really getting on my nerves


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Edit: Sorry, it was MA790FX-UD4P.. i was reading that you can get ddr2 work that high!







Great 3dmark score also. I noticed the same thing when i was benching my system, with higher fsb i get better cpu score also compared to multiplier oc.


My score is actually quite low







, compared to those people with SLI or Crossfire and running a water loop on their cpu.


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


Nice!! What kind of ram you got and what timings and voltage did you use to get them that high?


I have the same ram as you, and I just set my voltage to 2.2, and I hit 1066mhz
with 4sticks of 2gb


----------



## Asmola

Well, you can get 1000+ points with tweaks, but does 3dmark score really matter? Usually people are benching with settings that they never use while playing, like my self.

Take a look pics of my system from sig







*Blacky*







!!


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Well, you can get 1000+ points with tweaks, but does 3dmark score really matter? Usually people are benching with settings that they never use while playing, like my self.

Take a look pics of my system from sig







*Blacky*







!!


















Well,if I wanna go to the extreme,I can boot it at 3.9Ghz and do the benchmarking.3dmark doesnt really matter,but it does make me feel happy when u get higher score


----------



## kh90123

just a suggestion to Slappa(if you ever read this post),i think when you're charting the highest stable overclocks, you can also ask them to give their highest unstable overclocks...


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


I have the same ram as you, and I just set my voltage to 2.2, and I hit 1066mhz
with 4sticks of 2gb


I was asking what kh90123's ram make and voltage were to achieve 1200+mhz. Thanks though for your help.


----------



## kh90123

mine are actually rated to run at 1600Mhz, and it's 6 Gb because it says on the packaging: For intel i7...sorry for the misunderstanding tho, cos im using ddr3,not ddr2.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


just a suggestion to Slappa(if you ever read this post),i think when you're charting the highest stable overclocks, you can also ask them to give their highest unstable overclocks...


Hmm, I've been thinking about a highest suicide chart. Doesn't really mean anything, but I guess it is all in good fun.

I will do this if more people like the idea of it.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Hmm, I've been thinking about a highest suicide chart. Doesn't really mean anything, but I guess it is all in good fun.

I will do this if more people like the idea of it.



Ahhh those OC's are worthless and should be a different post or diff chart. Us "real" overclockers worked way to hard to let a "showboat" weasle their way in!


----------



## jimibgood

To you guys trying to get higher overclocks... Try more voltage. For some reason, I could not get a high overclock an anyhting less than 1.55V.... Believe me, I tried everything. I bumbed it up and started passing Prime95 and OCCT. My 1.58V yeiled me 3.856GHz. I am liquid cooled so my temps stayed 54-56 deg prime95 3 hours. Just a suggestion.... BTW My stepping is 0914 I see yo all have 0911,0913 and 0915. If you look at Slappas chart a few guys used 1.52V and 1.55V.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


In CPU-Z,it says DRAM freq of 666Mhz,*dual channel* makes it 1332Mhz i think.fsb to dram ratio is 3:8.Since I am using gigabyte ud4p there is no option to choice the ratio and stuff so I am running it at 533Mhz,and the 50Mhz of fsb overclock makes it 666Mhz(this im not very sure tho,although the weird thing is compared to 3.8Ghz using a higher multiplier, this 3.75Ghz with 250Mhz fsb actually allows me to get higher 3d mark score,which is like 18800++.what about ur 3d mark score?).Im using 6gb ocz gold @ 1.7V.timing is 7-7-7-16-1T.i ran mine prime95 when it was 7-7-7-20.but now i set it to 7-7-7-16 according to the spd










oh i thought you were using dual channel cause you said in this post that you were


----------



## superbruce

Been at this for a while! I tried going from 3.8 right to 4 but no dice. I've not gone to 1.5v on the CPU yet..., and would still like 4 stable. I'm going to take pics of my BIOS setting for anyone that would like, because as many times as I've read and re-read everyone's voltage settings I STILL get confused which one is being referred to. Also, I included Core Temp from the 3Hr 1 minute run and the temps go from 31-50. During the last hour or so it shows like 256 degrees!?! Dunno.

Thanks for sharing,
bruce


----------



## superbruce

My BIOS settings for 3.9 stability.


----------



## AxEmAn

The other day I set my cpu voltage at 1.7 accidentally
I hit almost 75C @ idle
I was reaching for the power switch very fast. But no damage done that i can tell. Maybe I'll try to get my chip at 1.5 or so. I'm running 3.852GHz stable..... except for a prime 512FFT run...so really not so stable.....it takes a few minutes but always restarts.


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
To you guys trying to get higher overclocks... Try more voltage. For some reason, I could not get a high overclock an anyhting less than 1.55V.... Believe me, I tried everything. I bumbed it up and started passing Prime95 and OCCT. My 1.58V yeiled me 3.856GHz. I am liquid cooled so my temps stayed 54-56 deg prime95 3 hours. Just a suggestion.... BTW My stepping is 0914 I see yo all have 0911,0913 and 0915. If you look at Slappas chart a few guys used 1.52V and 1.55V.

1.58v is alot for 3.8GHz.. whats your NB clock at? It could be causing instability if set too high..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superbruce* 
Been at this for a while! I tried going from 3.8 right to 4 but no dice. I've not gone to 1.5v on the CPU yet..., and would still like 4 stable. I'm going to take pics of my BIOS setting for anyone that would like, because as many times as I've read and re-read everyone's voltage settings I STILL get confused which one is being referred to. Also, I included Core Temp from the 3Hr 1 minute run and the temps go from 31-50. During the last hour or so it shows like 256 degrees!?! Dunno.

Thanks for sharing,
bruce









Nice work!









The 256c in CoreTemp is just an error.. I get it sometimes as well, nothing to worry about









Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
The other day I set my cpu voltage at 1.7 accidentally
I hit almost 75C @ idle
I was reaching for the power switch very fast. But no damage done that i can tell. Maybe I'll try to get my chip at 1.5 or so. I'm running 3.852GHz stable..... except for a prime 512FFT run...so really not so stable.....it takes a few minutes but always restarts.

Suicide run?









If your crashing at 512FFT it will be more to do with your NB.. what are you running that at?


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


To you guys trying to get higher overclocks... Try more voltage. For some reason, I could not get a high overclock an anyhting less than 1.55V.... Believe me, I tried everything. I bumbed it up and started passing Prime95 and OCCT. My 1.58V yeiled me 3.856GHz. I am liquid cooled so my temps stayed 54-56 deg prime95 3 hours. Just a suggestion.... BTW My stepping is 0914 I see yo all have 0911,0913 and 0915. If you look at Slappas chart a few guys used 1.52V and 1.55V.


a bit is it right..I have point 1.488V as the max, nothing more than dont help with OC...(0911 is my chip)


----------



## FlanK3r

wallshy11, what is your series please? Can u for me and others try max superpi 1M (my is 4140MHz) and than wprime 1024M (about 3950 for me). I seen your Cinebench and u are number one in AMD Cinebench air cooling


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


wallshy11, what is your series please? Can u for me and others try max superpi 1M (my is 4140MHz) and than wprime 1024M (about 3950 for me). I seen your Cinebench and u are number one in AMD Cinebench air cooling


Not sure on series.. Im not going to take cooler off either to check









I have ran SuperPI 1M @ 4GHz so far, havent tried higher.. got 17.062s..

I _may_ do some SuperPI/wPrime/Cinebench tests tonight to see how high I can get.. will let you know!


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


oh i thought you were using dual channel cause you said in this post that you were


oh...i believe dual channel doesnt mean ddr2?u can check it out in wiki.it's just double-data-rate.ddr3 dont mean triple date rate.


----------



## kh90123

Since the memory controller is integrated onto the chip, can anyone please tell me what does NB voltage do?to reach higher bus speed i need higher NB VID right?


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Ahhh those OC's are worthless and should be a different post or diff chart. Us "real" overclockers worked way to hard to let a "showboat" weasle their way in!
























I was saying that "on top" of the real "stable" oc, we might as well include another column that says highest oc that can post.there arent much fake overclockers anyway,who wouldnt be so stupid to fry their mobo and precious cpu...(it took me months of allowance to build a desktop....







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superbruce*


Been at this for a while! I tried going from 3.8 right to 4 but no dice. I've not gone to 1.5v on the CPU yet..., and would still like 4 stable. I'm going to take pics of my BIOS setting for anyone that would like, because as many times as I've read and re-read everyone's voltage settings I STILL get confused which one is being referred to. Also, I included Core Temp from the 3Hr 1 minute run and the temps go from 31-50. During the last hour or so it shows like 256 degrees!?! Dunno.

Thanks for sharing,
bruce










Wow!that's some powerful rig u got there.ssd,watercooling,and a huge monitor....i wish i had the extra money for those stuff...
oh yeah,about the temp,i had the same situation too.the max temp on my cpuid hardware monitor would sometimes show up as 92 C


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


If your crashing at 512FFT it will be more to do with your NB.. what are you running that at?


My NB is at 2500Mhz and it always restart when it's into like 1 hour plus of prime95 (253 x 15=3795Mhz,core voltage:1.475V,NB VID: 1.45V).any suggestion to remedy it WaLshy?


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


My NB is at 2500Mhz and it always restart when it's into like 1 hour plus of prime95 (253 x 15=3795Mhz,core voltage:1.475V,NB VID: 1.45V).any suggestion to remedy it WaLshy?


What FFT size was it running when it crashed?


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


What FFT size was it running when it crashed?


Er,wasnt really sure about it because i was somewhere else when it crashed.i'd say it was somewhere near 768(cant really remember how it goes down to 512,it's like 1024,then 8K,then a big FFT,then a small one,alternating between big FFT and small FFT...is it?)i just did another round with 2700Mhz NB,and there's an error on core1 of the processor.is it a problem with inadequate voltage now?


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kh90123* 
Er,wasnt really sure about it because i was somewhere else when it crashed.i'd say it was somewhere near 768(cant really remember how it goes down to 512,it's like 1024,then 8K,then a big FFT,then a small one,alternating between big FFT and small FFT...is it?)i just did another round with 2700Mhz NB,and there's an error on core1 of the processor.is it a problem with inadequate voltage now?

In my experience when 1 of the cores gets an error there isnt enough voltage to the CPU..

Have you tried setting everything on default, then finding your max NB overclock.. then set everything to default again, find max CPU overclock.. then try and mix them together? Or are you just putting both up and seeing if they go together?


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaLshy11* 
Not sure on series.. Im not going to take cooler off either to check









I have ran SuperPI 1M @ 4GHz so far, havent tried higher.. got 17.062s..

I _may_ do some SuperPI/wPrime/Cinebench tests tonight to see how high I can get.. will let you know!

very thanks, i belive, u get superpi higher, maybe help u k10stat and only one core higher than others and set superpi for this core. From 4 cores are 1 or 2 better than others.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaLshy11* 
In my experience when 1 of the cores gets an error there isnt enough voltage to the CPU..

Have you tried setting everything on default, then finding your max NB overclock.. then set everything to default again, find max CPU overclock.. then try and mix them together? Or are you just putting both up and seeing if they go together?

i did try to find the max cpu fsb overclock,but not on the NB. I ran fine at 3.65Ghz with 2500Mhz NB,but once I go pass that it always BSOD after like 1 hour's run of prime95.


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kh90123* 
i did try to find the max cpu fsb overclock,but not on the NB. I ran fine at 3.65Ghz with 2500Mhz NB,but once I go pass that it always BSOD after like 1 hour's run of prime95.

I would try and find the max NB overclock (just using the multi is fine.. no need to raise FSB when finding this) just so you know what you have to work with.. it makes things alot easier..

Read your other post, what did you have at 1.45v.. NB Voltage, or CPU-NB Voltage?


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaLshy11* 
I would try and find the max NB overclock (just using the multi is fine.. no need to raise FSB when finding this) just so you know what you have to work with.. it makes things alot easier..

Read your other post, what did you have at 1.45v.. NB Voltage, or CPU-NB Voltage?

well,for mine,anything beyond 2500Mhz on NB will be pretty unstable.(that's with a 250Mhz fsb.i will try out the max NB with the stock setting soon.As for stability,do i have to run 3 hours on prime95 everytime?can I do 15 min on 1024FFT and then 15min on 512 FFT?i read somewhere that it stresses the NB)
i have cpu-nb voltage at 1.45V because when it was at 1.4V it was unstable too.By the way, since phenom 955 has integrated memory controller,what does the nb voltage do?does it affect anything at all?


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kh90123* 
well,for mine,anything beyond 2500Mhz on NB will be pretty unstable.(that's with a 250Mhz fsb.i will try out the max NB with the stock setting soon.As for stability,do i have to run 3 hours on prime95 everytime?can I do 15 min on 1024FFT and then 15min on 512 FFT?i read somewhere that it stresses the NB)
i have cpu-nb voltage at 1.45V because when it was at 1.4V it was unstable too.By the way, since phenom 955 has integrated memory controller,what does the nb voltage do?does it affect anything at all?

AFAIK it doesnt help.. CPU-NB voltage is what helps with NB overclocks.. I must of read your other post wrong, thought it said you raise the NB voltage, but you hadnt so all good!

You can run a custom test to only stress the NB.. 512 min FFT size, 1024 max FFT size to fully test it, or just run 512 min/512 max as a 'quick' test to see if it is somewhat stable..


----------



## kh90123

i think i have figured out what's causing the instability,i think it might have to do with memory timing,but im not sure,i set it to 7-7-7-16-23 instead of 7-7-7-16-30,because i just read a post in another thread somewhere that says that tRC(bank cycle time) should be the sum of (tRP and CL or another thing,i dont remember which one, and i dont know what's it).anyone have any ideas?


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kh90123* 
i think i have figured out what's causing the instability,i think it might have to do with memory timing,but im not sure,i set it to 7-7-7-16-23 instead of 7-7-7-16-30,because i just read a post in another thread somewhere that says that tRC(bank cycle time) should be the sum of (tRP and CL or another thing,i dont remember which one, and i dont know what's it).anyone have any ideas?

If anything, those timings should be along the lines of 7-7-7-20-27
tRAS = tCL + tRCD + tRP (+/- 1)

(You can tune them later)


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaLshy11* 
If anything, those timings should be along the lines of 7-7-7-20-27
tRAS = tCL + tRCD + tRP (+/- 1)

(You can tune them later)

Does changing the timing put more stress on the IMC?seems like after i changed it it no longer BSOD when running prime95.I'll have to do more tests tho.thanks for helping out here.and another thing,i have heard so much about stepping(things like CACYC...and the number 09xx),what exactly are those things?


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


Does changing the timing put more stress on the IMC?seems like after i changed it it no longer BSOD when running prime95.I'll have to do more tests tho.thanks for helping out here.and another thing,i have heard so much about stepping(things like CACYC...and the number 09xx),what exactly are those things?


When you do large FFT size stress it stresses the NB and RAM.. so if one of these are unstable you will encounter problems.. good job finding out what was causing your issue!









The stepping is kind of a revision number.. a newer stepping may have some slight changes to a different stepping which could lead to better overclocks. Take for example the Intel i7 920 D0 stepping vs the C0 stepping.. you can run the D0 at lower voltage/temps so you can get better overclocks


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


When you do large FFT size stress it stresses the NB and RAM.. so if one of these are unstable you will encounter problems.. good job finding out what was causing your issue!









The stepping is kind of a revision number.. a newer stepping may have some slight changes to a different stepping which could lead to better overclocks. Take for example the Intel i7 920 D0 stepping vs the C0 stepping.. you can run the D0 at lower voltage/temps so you can get better overclocks


i see.thanks for the info...but since we are all amd fans,what about the stepping for 955?


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


i see.thanks for the info...but since we are all amd fans,what about the stepping for 955?


Its the same thing.. I was just using Intel as an example..

AMD stepping CACYC AC0913FPMW _may_ be able to overclock/use less voltage/lower temps then stepping CACYC AC0913APMW


----------



## kh90123

i see..but im kinda lazy to take out the heatsink to check now








and it's too late to rma the heatsink.im getting heat issue with 3.8GHz.maybe i should get a delta fan with 240cfm...
i just got another error when running p95 on one of the core,so the voltage's not enough,but which one,core voltage or NB-VID voltage?


----------



## WaLshy11

Try upping CPU voltage one notch, if still getting errors it try another notch.. if still having problems put CPU voltage back to what it was before then try CPU-NB voltage etc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


i see..but im kinda lazy to take out the heatsink to check now










Heh same with me.. I was too excited to put my computer together I didnt bother getting steppings or anything.. dont want to take it apart just to check that!


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


Try upping CPU voltage one notch, if still getting errors it try another notch.. if still having problems put CPU voltage back to what it was before then try CPU-NB voltage etc

Heh same with me.. I was too excited to put my computer together I didnt bother getting steppings or anything.. dont want to take it apart just to check that!


Im kinda troubled now actually,on one hand im thinking of changing my ultra kaze exhaust fan into one of those delta fan with almost twice the cfm...or i can rma the heatsink to get a better one,then put one of those delta fan on it(but my case doesnt allow it







)
my temp at full load goes pass 62C already.but it's stable with 1.45 NB-VID and 1.5V core voltage.but the temp rises like 5C because of this...








well,this is my first time oc'ing,and i have just started to learn oc'ing for only 2 weeks.


----------



## superbruce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kh90123* 
I was saying that "on top" of the real "stable" oc, we might as well include another column that says highest oc that can post.there arent much fake overclockers anyway,who wouldnt be so stupid to fry their mobo and precious cpu...(it took me months of allowance to build a desktop....







)

Wow!that's some powerful rig u got there.ssd,watercooling,and a huge monitor....i wish i had the extra money for those stuff...
oh yeah,about the temp,i had the same situation too.the max temp on my cpuid hardware monitor would sometimes show up as 92 C









Thanks. My computer was six months planning (spent 1 month deciding on PSU, 6 weeks for RAM!!!) and 8 or more months of $aving.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaLshy11* 
Try upping CPU voltage one notch, if still getting errors it try another notch.. if still having problems put CPU voltage back to what it was before then try CPU-NB voltage etc

Heh same with me.. I was too excited to put my computer together I didnt bother getting steppings or anything.. dont want to take it apart just to check that!

What ram speed do you run your settings at?seems that at 667Mhz I can't reach 3.8Ghz on processor(im using the ref clock oc,whichh is like 253Mhz x 15),i need to run it at 400Mhz for stability.


----------



## superbruce

WaLshy11 said:


> Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 256c in CoreTemp is just an error.. I get it sometimes as well, nothing to worry about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide run?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hey thanks. Could not have done it without you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking is a Labor of Love, impatience, sheer terror, sheer excitement etc.


----------



## kh90123

hey,i need 1.8V on ram to run prime95 stable...is it kinda high for my ddr3 ocz ram (clocked at 672Mhz,7-7-7-21-27,NB freq [email protected] 1.45V).anything lower than this would give me BSOD at the 8th test with 1024FFT...


----------



## DJRenegade

kk got it to 3.8GHz so far - fonna Prime95 it later but running good so far
CPU-Z Validation


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaLshy11* 
1.58v is alot for 3.8GHz.. whats your NB clock at? It could be causing instability if set too high..

Nice work!









The 256c in CoreTemp is just an error.. I get it sometimes as well, nothing to worry about









Suicide run?









If your crashing at 512FFT it will be more to do with your NB.. what are you running that at?


Stable as a rock... I tried lower voltages cannot get it stable like I said.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kh90123* 
I was saying that "on top" of the real "stable" oc, we might as well include another column that says highest oc that can post.there arent much fake overclockers anyway,who wouldnt be so stupid to fry their mobo and precious cpu...(it took me months of allowance to build a desktop....







)

Wow!that's some powerful rig u got there.ssd,watercooling,and a huge monitor....i wish i had the extra money for those stuff...
oh yeah,about the temp,i had the same situation too.the max temp on my cpuid hardware monitor would sometimes show up as 92 C










Like I said, "showboaters" should not make the chart....


----------



## iandroo888

anyone here familiar oc'ing the MA790FXT-UD5P with the 955? quite confused on all the M.I.T. stuff =X


----------



## scottath

^^ Same issue with me on the non-T version (DDR2 one)


----------



## superbruce

Any MSI 790FX-GD70 users tried the 1.4 BIOS? I know several have used the beta's... If so, any changes in stability etc? I'm going to flash in an hour or so. I have not tried flashing from USB. Besides the new BIOS should I put anything else on the drive? Sorry, noob ?


----------



## AxEmAn

Finally able to move around through windows 7 with 4000Mhz
proof


----------



## scottath

What voltage?
Temps?
Stable?


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
What voltage?
Temps?
Stable?

Voltage 1.536
My room temp is 72F/22C, and idle cpu temp is 111F/43C
Max temp is about 147F/64C which is a tad too hot for me, but I think it will be ok.
Not stable when maxing all cores out

I think I'll try a SuperPI 1M run at stock, and then at 4GHz and see what the difference is


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


anyone here familiar oc'ing the MA790FXT-UD5P with the 955? quite confused on all the M.I.T. stuff =X


Most people in this thread









What are you confused about?


----------



## iandroo888

a lot of the voltage names im not familiar with. how to find stock nb voltage? the only thing it shows is the cpu being at 1.35v. rest just shows +X.XXv

whats a good way to start? just upping multiplier at stock voltages n clocks or bump voltages to an X amount then bump multi or clock?


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


a lot of the voltage names im not familiar with. how to find stock nb voltage? the only thing it shows is the cpu being at 1.35v. rest just shows +X.XXv

whats a good way to start? just upping multiplier at stock voltages n clocks or bump voltages to an X amount then bump multi or clock?


Stock NB voltage = 1.1v
Stock CPU-NB voltage = 1.1v
Stock CPU voltage = 1.356v (could be wrong, but its very close to that)

To start you need to find the max clocks of everything individually, then try and tie them together..

So, start by leaving all voltages and clocks on default, then raise the CPU multi to 3.4GHz and try and boot.. keep raising until you cannot post, when this happens up the CPU voltage 1 notch.. you may be able to do 3.6GHz/3.7GHz on stock voltages..
To check for stability use Prime95 and do a 'custom' test.. min FFT size 8, max FFT size 10 for 15mins each.. if pass it should be stable..
Keep going until you have reached about 1.5v/1.55v, or your temps are getting in the high 50c's
Write down your max CPU overclock/voltage

It is basically the same for the NB.. set everything on default (including the CPU you just did) and start raising that.. 2.2GHz, 2.4GHz etc.. for this you need to raise the CPU-NB voltage, not the NB voltage..
To test for stability for this, do a 'custom' test on Prime95 min FFT size 512, max FFT size 512..
Write down clock/voltages

After you done that, you can try and tie them together.. use Prime95 'Blend' test for 3hrs min to see if it is stable..
Here is a good note from Chew* when tying your clocks together:

Quote:



-Bluescreen crashes are related to IMC/Memory instability, Black screens related to cpu clocks/voltage and freezes/sudden restarts related to temperatures.


TL;DR - find max everything individually first then put them together and see if works

Going out until tomorrow so I will help you more then..


----------



## TheCh3F

Bye 955 BE thread! Its been fun









*TY slappa for maintaining it!*


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Bumping to again request: Can someone who has the 955 and ASUS M4A79T Deluxe 790FX please give me a picture of their BIOS settings s I can have an idea of what I am looking at? I need a reference


















Asking again...just feels like I am missing something..


----------



## jimibgood

I Have it but I am not gonna take screen shots.. What do you need??????????????


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


I Have it but I am not gonna take screen shots.. What do you need??????????????


The voltage on CPUID is not what I run.. I ran 1.58 to get it stable.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


Stock NB voltage = 1.1v
Stock CPU-NB voltage = 1.1v
Stock CPU voltage = 1.356v (could be wrong, but its very close to that)

To start you need to find the max clocks of everything individually, then try and tie them together..

So, start by leaving all voltages and clocks on default, then raise the CPU multi to 3.4GHz and try and boot.. keep raising until you cannot post, when this happens up the CPU voltage 1 notch.. you may be able to do 3.6GHz/3.7GHz on stock voltages..
To check for stability use Prime95 and do a 'custom' test.. min FFT size 8, max FFT size 10 for 15mins each.. if pass it should be stable..
Keep going until you have reached about 1.5v/1.55v, or your temps are getting in the high 50c's
Write down your max CPU overclock/voltage

It is basically the same for the NB.. set everything on default (including the CPU you just did) and start raising that.. 2.2GHz, 2.4GHz etc.. for this you need to raise the CPU-NB voltage, not the NB voltage..
To test for stability for this, do a 'custom' test on Prime95 min FFT size 512, max FFT size 512..
Write down clock/voltages

After you done that, you can try and tie them together.. use Prime95 'Blend' test for 3hrs min to see if it is stable..
Here is a good note from Chew* when tying your clocks together:

TL;DR - find max everything individually first then put them together and see if works

Going out until tomorrow so I will help you more then..


That's some very useful info for us...thanks!
see,now my problem is I can't raise my ref clock any higher than 252Mhz(252x15) if not it will crash at the first test of prime95 with 1024FFT size.attached here is a screenshot of cpuz.by the way,i have used memtest86 on my 6gb of ram,seems like there's no error.so i supposed it's my NB(now is 2500Mhz and NB-VID is 1.45V.I have also raised NB core voltage by 0.1V) that's causing problem now.any clue?i know the temp is a tad high but i have ran it like at 70C without crashing before...so now im wondering what might be wrong with my ram or NB settings.(my ram is now 1.7V with 7-7-7-21-27)

Attachment 117428

Attachment 117427


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Bye 955 BE thread! Its been fun









*TY slappa for maintaining it!*


You got rid of your setup? Ahh well it was nice having you participating









NP, and if you need anything in the future, feel free to drop a PM.


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kh90123* 
That's some very useful info for us...thanks!
see,now my problem is I can't raise my ref clock any higher than 252Mhz(252x15) if not it will crash at the first test of prime95 with 1024FFT size.attached here is a screenshot of cpuz.by the way,i have used memtest86 on my 6gb of ram,seems like there's no error.so i supposed it's my NB(now is 2500Mhz and NB-VID is 1.45V.I have also raised NB core voltage by 0.1V) that's causing problem now.any clue?i know the temp is a tad high but i have ran it like at 70C without crashing before...so now im wondering what might be wrong with my ram or NB settings.(my ram is now 1.7V with 7-7-7-21-27)

Attachment 117428

Attachment 117427

Most likely your RAM.. when you raise the FSB it will raise the speed of your RAM


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaLshy11* 
Most likely your RAM.. when you raise the FSB it will raise the speed of your RAM

so what should i do?loosen up the timing or should i lower the frequency ratio to 400Mhz?(it's now running at 533Mhz)


----------



## iandroo888

i get up to 3.7 at 200 x 18.5 with stock ALL. boots to windows.

when i get to 3.8 at 200 x 19. i get blue screens after loading screen. according to WaLshy's quote, bluescreen means memory instability. i already set the memory on a divider at 4x [800mhz]. didnt help. bumped to +0.025v on cpu voltage control. didnt help. what should i do =X

i tried upping the DDR3 voltage control to 1.7v [what is stock for ddr3?] and it restarts before it gets to loading screen =X 1.8v and 1.9v gets me thru loading screen but BSOD's. so i dont think its a ddr3 voltage problem. =X

imma try dropping the ddr3 volt back to auto. same for teh voltage. then go to 18.5 multi and upping the clock.

wow 202 x 18.5 with +0.100v doesnt boot all the way. still bsod's. im missing something... cant be stuck at 3.7ghz =X help plz


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


I Have it but I am not gonna take screen shots.. What do you need??????????????


I "need" to see someone's bios. Why no one will post a pic, I do not know. My highest stable OC so far is 3.636ghz. I am missing some setting in the BIOS, I just know it. It would be helpful to see which I need to tweek. It seems I have some bad ram, so that is not helping either.
http://www.overclock.net/wanted/5465...-ddr3-ram.html


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Finally my first stable overclock

* Phenom II 955
* Revision RB-C2
* 220x16 = 3520mhz
* CPU voltage 1.42 (1.39v full load)
* CPU-NB voltage 1.2 
* Northbridge clock: 2200mhz 
* HTT: 2200mhz, 1.2v
* NB Chip: 1.1v
* motherboard: M3N72-D 750a Chipset, BIOS Revision 0701
* Zalman 9500s
* Kingston Hyperx 2x2gb 1066Mhz, (1:2, 840Mhz), 5.5.5.15.20.2T 2.23v
* Vista 64-bit

My temps got to a max of 54 Celsius, but stayed mostly around 52.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=618562


----------



## tucker933

I've maxed out at 3.8GHz, 3.7GHz stable.

I can hold 3.7GHz stable with 1.42v, but I have to raise my voltage to 1.51v to maintain 3.8GHz for at least 15 minutes under prime.

I'm too scared to raise my voltages any higher as I've had to go really far just to get an extra 100MHz out of my CPU.

I've tried mixing FSB and multipliers to see if I can find a sweetspot but to no avail, it hits the same ceiling at same voltages.

Evidently, I have to have ridiculous voltages to maintain a decent overclock.

at 1.52v the CPU max temps are 59C, so I wouldn't go higher just for sake of frying it rather than blowing it up.

I should be able to get higher.

Any idea's? I don't have a reason to really get higher clocks, this is just for fun, and bragging rights of course. But I'm just stumped because Phenom II's don't have ceilings and my temp's are fine.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tucker933* 
I've maxed out at 3.8GHz, 3.7GHz stable.

I can hold 3.7GHz stable with 1.42v, but I have to raise my voltage to 1.51v to maintain 3.8GHz for at least 15 minutes under prime.

I'm too scared to raise my voltages any higher as I've had to go really far just to get an extra 100MHz out of my CPU.

I've tried mixing FSB and multipliers to see if I can find a sweetspot but to no avail, it hits the same ceiling at same voltages.

Evidently, I have to have ridiculous voltages to maintain a decent overclock.

at 1.52v the CPU max temps are 59C, so I wouldn't go higher just for sake of frying it rather than blowing it up.

I should be able to get higher.

Any idea's? I don't have a reason to really get higher clocks, this is just for fun, and bragging rights of course. But I'm just stumped because Phenom II's don't have ceilings and my temp's are fine.

i'd say 59 is actually pretty high..im also having problem with stability beyond 3.76Ghz.it'd run prime95,but when it gets down to tests with low FTT (somewhere near 768FTT)it'd BSOD.im thinking of using watercooler now.


----------



## jimibgood

I am at 3.856 stable with 1.587v


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
I "need" to see someone's bios. Why no one will post a pic, I do not know. My highest stable OC so far is 3.636ghz. I am missing some setting in the BIOS, I just know it. It would be helpful to see which I need to tweek. It seems I have some bad ram, so that is not helping either.
http://www.overclock.net/wanted/5465...-ddr3-ram.html


Its a pain to do. CPUID gives most settings


----------



## jaharris87

I just pulled off 3.7684 @ 1.487V CPU & 1.275V NB/CPU... I've been running Prime95 for about 15 minutes, still stable @ 55C. I'll follow up with screenshots/validation if this holds.
BTW... I'm new to overclocking; I'd like to OC my RAM to 1600... what's the best way to go about doing this? Is it even worth it?

Edit:
Hold that thought... just crashed BSOD'd


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


so what should i do?loosen up the timing or should i lower the frequency ratio to 400Mhz?(it's now running at 533Mhz)


Yes lower your ratio so you can get a higher FSB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


i get up to 3.7 at 200 x 18.5 with stock ALL. boots to windows.

when i get to 3.8 at 200 x 19. i get blue screens after loading screen. according to WaLshy's quote, bluescreen means memory instability. i already set the memory on a divider at 4x [800mhz]. didnt help. bumped to +0.025v on cpu voltage control. didnt help. what should i do =X

i tried upping the DDR3 voltage control to 1.7v [what is stock for ddr3?] and it restarts before it gets to loading screen =X 1.8v and 1.9v gets me thru loading screen but BSOD's. so i dont think its a ddr3 voltage problem. =X

imma try dropping the ddr3 volt back to auto. same for teh voltage. then go to 18.5 multi and upping the clock.

wow 202 x 18.5 with +0.100v doesnt boot all the way. still bsod's. im missing something... cant be stuck at 3.7ghz =X help plz










Have you tried upping the voltage on the CPU-NB?
When I was finding my max CPU clock I needed +0.125 for it to be stable, even when my NB was on stock


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaharris87*


I just pulled off 3.7684 @ 1.487V CPU & 1.275V NB/CPU... I've been running Prime95 for about 15 minutes, still stable @ 55C. I'll follow up with screenshots/validation if this holds.
BTW... I'm new to overclocking; I'd like to OC my RAM to 1600... what's the best way to go about doing this? Is it even worth it?
(



well im not familiar with ddr3 but it sounds like if you set the memory divider to 3:8 at 200fsb cause that would give you 533mhz but since its tri channel you multiply that by 3 and you would get 1600. just a though on how to do it.

~Andrew


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


Yes lower your ratio so you can get a higher FSB

Have you tried upping the voltage on the CPU-NB?
When I was finding my max CPU clock I needed +0.125 for it to be stable, even when my NB was on stock


200 x 19
x4 memory clock for 800mhz
+0.200v on ddr3 voltage control for 1.8v
+0.125v on CPU NB VID Control 
+0.100v CPU Voltage control

no boot. restarts before loading screen


----------



## jimibgood

THIS IS MY 3RD PHENOM..... All needed high voltage and really good cooling to reach a good overclock.

9850 3.3GHz 1,55V
940 3.72Ghz 1.55V
955 3,856 Ghz 1.58V

I tried all setting possible with lower voltage.

I think it's the opposite of what most think. Phenoms like voltage but you need real good cooling.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
THIS IS MY 3RD PHENOM..... All needed high voltage and really good cooling to reach a good overclock.

9850 3.3GHz 1,55V
940 3.72Ghz 1.55V
955 3,856 Ghz 1.58V

I tried all setting possible with lower voltage.

I think it's the opposite of what most think. Phenoms like voltage but you need real good cooling.

Your right, but like I said in another thread....this is because your results are on water









On air, most of these chips don't like anything in the 1.52V+ zone


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
200 x 19
x4 memory clock for 800mhz
+0.200v on ddr3 voltage control for 1.8v
+0.125v on CPU NB VID Control
+0.100v CPU Voltage control

no boot. restarts before loading screen

Blue screening or just restarting?

You can put your CPU-NB voltage up to +0.475v~ish.. just need to watch temps..


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaLshy11* 

After you done that, you can try and tie them together.. use Prime95 'Blend' test for 3hrs min to see if it is stable..
Here is a good note from Chew* when tying your clocks together:

TL;DR - find max everything individually first then put them together and see if works

Going out until tomorrow so I will help you more then..

That rule about crashing only applies during cinebench crashes. I've done some experimentation with my proven 100% stable NB and Ram settings and have gotten a blue screen from purely core clock issues.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
i get up to 3.7 at 200 x 18.5 with stock ALL. boots to windows.

when i get to 3.8 at 200 x 19. i get blue screens after loading screen. according to WaLshy's quote, bluescreen means memory instability. i already set the memory on a divider at 4x [800mhz]. didnt help. bumped to +0.025v on cpu voltage control. didnt help. what should i do =X

i tried upping the DDR3 voltage control to 1.7v [what is stock for ddr3?] and it restarts before it gets to loading screen =X 1.8v and 1.9v gets me thru loading screen but BSOD's. so i dont think its a ddr3 voltage problem. =X

imma try dropping the ddr3 volt back to auto. same for teh voltage. then go to 18.5 multi and upping the clock.

wow 202 x 18.5 with +0.100v doesnt boot all the way. still bsod's. im missing something... cant be stuck at 3.7ghz =X help plz









Best way is to leave all the cores at stock.

Start with OCing the ram/finding a stable point. Work within the boundaries of the rams stability so you can rule that out.

Do the same with the NB. This will require boosts in the CPU-NB voltage (which helps for stability a LOT)

Last but not least, toss in a cpu clock. Play around and find out what the perfect voltage balance is for your chip (so it doesnt get too hot, and it is tolerated by the chip). Then once again, OC until the voltage limits you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie* 
Finally my first stable overclock

* Phenom II 955
* Revision RB-C2
* 220x16 = 3520mhz
* CPU voltage 1.42 (1.39v full load)
* CPU-NB voltage 1.2
* Northbridge clock: 2200mhz
* HTT: 2200mhz, 1.2v
* NB Chip: 1.1v
* motherboard: M3N72-D 750a Chipset, BIOS Revision 0701
* Zalman 9500s
* Kingston Hyperx 2x2gb 1066Mhz, (1:2, 840Mhz), 5.5.5.15.20.2T 2.23v
* Vista 64-bit

My temps got to a max of 54 Celsius, but stayed mostly around 52.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=618562

Nice work, I'll update you soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tucker933* 
I've maxed out at 3.8GHz, 3.7GHz stable.

I can hold 3.7GHz stable with 1.42v, but I have to raise my voltage to 1.51v to maintain 3.8GHz for at least 15 minutes under prime.

I'm too scared to raise my voltages any higher as I've had to go really far just to get an extra 100MHz out of my CPU.

I've tried mixing FSB and multipliers to see if I can find a sweetspot but to no avail, it hits the same ceiling at same voltages.

Evidently, I have to have ridiculous voltages to maintain a decent overclock.

at 1.52v the CPU max temps are 59C, so I wouldn't go higher just for sake of frying it rather than blowing it up.

I should be able to get higher.

Any idea's? I don't have a reason to really get higher clocks, this is just for fun, and bragging rights of course. But I'm just stumped because Phenom II's don't have ceilings and my temp's are fine.

I left a post in your other thread that will be very useful to you.

Also, remember that even though the temp specifies not to go over 62C...you can instabilities with overclocks all the way up at 52Cish....so keep that in mind. Remember you want minimal heat.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaharris87* 
I just pulled off 3.7684 @ 1.487V CPU & 1.275V NB/CPU... I've been running Prime95 for about 15 minutes, still stable @ 55C. I'll follow up with screenshots/validation if this holds.
BTW... I'm new to overclocking; I'd like to OC my RAM to 1600... what's the best way to go about doing this? Is it even worth it?

Edit:
Hold that thought... just crashed BSOD'd









Yes OCing the ram to 1600MHz is worth it for sure. However, that depends on your ram type (IC's on them) and your NB on your CPU. Your ram may be better off at a lower frequency but with tighter timings.

Best way is to increase NB Voltage (not CPU-NB), But start with stock ram voltage. Depending on your ram it may not like high voltages, I know my ram likes running at just over stock slightly, nothing more, nothing less.

For initial testing so that you don't waste your time, use memtest runs to ensure that you can get an early indicator if your settings will work or not. Remember that if your NB is OCed and unstable, this can also cause errors in memtest.

If you get zero errors in memtest, do a passthrough of Prime 95 blend for 3 hours with your cpu at stock. Once you can get your absolute max ram clock, throw in a NB OC. If your ram can be overclocked and handle the NB OC, then you are golden.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
200 x 19
x4 memory clock for 800mhz
+0.200v on ddr3 voltage control for 1.8v
+0.125v on CPU NB VID Control
+0.100v CPU Voltage control

no boot. restarts before loading screen

Take your voltage off the DDR3. I bet anything your problem is heat on your processor, check your heatsink mount. From experience, most restarts at or before the loading screen is attributed to heat, or that your processor doesn't tolerate the voltage you are throwing at it. Since you don't can much voltage going through it, I bet heat is the culprit


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


Yes lower your ratio so you can get a higher FSB

Have you tried upping the voltage on the CPU-NB?
*When I was finding my max CPU clock I needed +0.125 for it to be stable, even when my NB was on stock*



really? Maybe this is my problem...I had yesterday in wprime 1024 at 3960MHz, 1.475V and next i tried with 1.488V "blue screen", but temperatures was ok, max 55C. And NB i had only at 2000MHz (stock) with all default voltages. U mean, i can try get NB voltage and CPU-NB higher for better stability CPU? I thought, i must get more NB and CPU-NB only with higher NB freqency...


----------



## NameUnknown

I need help OCing my 955 further. Currently its at 3700.18. im trying to hit 4.0, ive got the cooling to do it just fine, I just need to know what else I can do. Ive got photos of my BIOS here. Any help to get me to a stable .0 in the next couple of days would be very very much appreciated as Im part of the Forum Wars.

edit: Ill be away for a few hours helping my sister help her BF move.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

I was wondering since the phenom II's are relatively new, should I flash my asus m3n72-d 750a chipset?? I flashed from 0602 to 0701 so the board would see the phenom correctly. Now asus has released bios versions 0901 and 1001 or something. Would it be beneficial to update to the most recent one, 1001 because they might of fixed bugs relating to the PII.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Its a pain to do. CPUID gives most settings


Sorry to inconvenience you soo much.









Anyone else with this board?


----------



## DJRenegade

i found it very easy to get this CPU to 3.7GHz by just increasing the multiplier - prime95'd it for 9 hours


----------



## jaharris87

Successful Overclock @ 3812.8 MHz (200.7*19.0)
Stable at 1.525V CPU
All other voltages stock
ASUS M4A78T-E Mobo
AMD Phenom II x4 955BE
Scythe MUGEN-2 Air Cooling
Cooler Master HAF 922: 3 case fans; 200mm top exhaust, 120mm rear exhaust, 200mm front intake

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=620266


----------



## kh90123

hey can too high temp cause bluescreen?i have read in the thread that bluescreen means memory/NB related instability...


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJRenegade*


i found it very easy to get this CPU to 3.7GHz by just increasing the multiplier - prime95'd it for 9 hours










just a thought, but maybe next you should try raising the reference clock and lowerin the multi to achieve the same CPU clock. something like 256 fsb x 14.4 multi = 3700, but then youll be getting a fsb, nb, and ram overclock. make sure to lower your ram divisor to x4 (1:2) so it doesn't become a issue when oc'ing the reference clock.

~Andrew


----------



## skunksmash

so Phenom lovers......









Q9550 vs Phenom II 955 ....both @ 4ghz, who's the winner....??


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


hey can too high temp cause bluescreen?i have read in the thread that bluescreen means memory/NB related instability...


you are correct, except that there are exceptions to everything, but most likely you will need to lower Mem/NB clock, or raise Mem/NB voltage LOL


----------



## skunksmash

just in case you lot missed my post....









Quote:



so Phenom lovers......

Q9550 vs Phenom II 955 ....both @ 4ghz, who's the winner....??


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


just in case you lot missed my post....










oh...some intel guy here.haha...955 FTW...


----------



## superbruce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


I need help OCing my 955 further. Currently its at 3700.18. im trying to hit 4.0, ive got the cooling to do it just fine, I just need to know what else I can do. Ive got photos of my BIOS here. Any help to get me to a stable .0 in the next couple of days would be very very much appreciated as Im part of the Forum Wars.

edit: Ill be away for a few hours helping my sister help her BF move.


I was wondering how dual 4890's help with 3dMark06. Would you care to share scores single, dual, OC'd? Thanks!


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


oh...some intel guy here.haha...955 FTW...
























lol....im not an intel fanboy, ive just read enough reviews from the intel camp & i wanted the AMD camps take...

i know the Q9550 is slightly faster by default, but does that performance curve stay true when both are OCed to 4ghz..??


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


lol....im not an intel fanboy, ive just read enough reviews from the intel camp & i wanted the AMD camps take...

i know the Q9550 is slightly faster by default, but does that performance curve stay true when both are OCed to 4ghz..??











haha..yeah,enormous 12Mb cache...well,this is kinda hard to say,u gotta ask the pro.amd is definitely cheaper tho...


----------



## jaharris87

Ok; I have a question. I just OC'd at 3.6 GHz using 240x15. this up'd my HT speed to 2400 MHz and my RAM from 1333 to 1600. I changed the timings on my ram from 9-9-9-24-33 (stock) to 10-10-10-26-36. Do I need to worry about voltages here? Everything is stock atm and it appears to be working well. Are my timings too tight/too loose?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


so Phenom lovers......









Q9550 vs Phenom II 955 ....both @ 4ghz, who's the winner....??












Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


just in case you lot missed my post....











Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


lol....im not an intel fanboy, ive just read enough reviews from the intel camp & i wanted the AMD camps take...

i know the Q9550 is slightly faster by default, but does that performance curve stay true when both are OCed to 4ghz..??












What are you trying to prove here? This is not a thread intended for Intel Vs AMD. It is purely for OCing the 955 chip.

Why do you come in here trying to stir something up?

That is called trolling.

Now stay out of my thread or I'll report you.

I'm tired of crap like this.....I've delt with it for too long and am thinking about just stopping posting on this site.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


What are you trying to prove here? This is not a thread intended for Intel Vs AMD. It is purely for OCing the 955 chip.

Why do you come in here trying to stir something up?

That is called trolling.

Now stay out of my thread or I'll report you.

I'm tired of crap like this.....I've delt with it for too long and am thinking about just stopping posting on this site.


Don't worry, he has been reported.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


Blue screening or just restarting?

You can put your CPU-NB voltage up to +0.475v~ish.. just need to watch temps..


oh will try that.. i thought i didnt know how much u can bump this one up.. so i stuck it at 0.100v =X lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Best way is to increase NB Voltage (not CPU-NB), But start with stock ram voltage. Depending on your ram it may not like high voltages, I know my ram likes running at just over stock slightly, nothing more, nothing less.

For initial testing so that you don't waste your time, use memtest runs to ensure that you can get an early indicator if your settings will work or not. Remember that if your NB is OCed and unstable, this can also cause errors in memtest.

If you get zero errors in memtest, do a passthrough of Prime 95 blend for 3 hours with your cpu at stock. Once you can get your absolute max ram clock, throw in a NB OC. If your ram can be overclocked and handle the NB OC, then you are golden.

Take your voltage off the DDR3. I bet anything your problem is heat on your processor, check your heatsink mount. From experience, most restarts at or before the loading screen is attributed to heat, or that your processor doesn't tolerate the voltage you are throwing at it. Since you don't can much voltage going through it, I bet heat is the culprit


apparently reading some reviews on newegg on this ram, u need to set it to its default 1.9v.

but i did a little run thru last nite with my "knowledge" left over from 939 socket.. i think i found out the highest FSB (260 @ +0.100v CPU NB voltage) and multi (18x). 200 x 18 boots at stock everything but i didnt do a stability test.

will follow what u told me to do.. memory first







so its stock ddr3 voltage. stock nb cpu voltage? what multi do i leave the memory at? x4 or x5.33?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


so Phenom lovers......









Q9550 vs Phenom II 955 ....both @ 4ghz, who's the winner....??











no comment since my computer is a q9650. but ive compared mine to a 940.. and i know who wins =X


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
apparently reading some reviews on newegg on this ram, u need to set it to its default 1.9v.

but i did a little run thru last nite with my "knowledge" left over from 939 socket.. i think i found out the highest FSB (260 @ +0.100v CPU NB voltage) and multi (18x). 200 x 18 boots at stock everything but i didnt do a stability test.

will follow what u told me to do.. memory first







so its stock ddr3 voltage. stock nb cpu voltage? what multi do i leave the memory at? x4 or x5.33?


You would be suprised. The average user might find problems with the ram, and RMA it which may be completely necessary.

Try some testing with lower voltage....just to be sure

Also, FSB (HT Ref. Clock) is not affected by the CPU NB voltage...that is only for the NB clock. HT Ref. Clock is affected by HT Voltage.

If you can find a stable NB OC With a certain amount of CPU NB Voltage before touching the ram...then you will see what sort of speed the NB can handle the ram at. However too high of NB clocks may hinder your ram OC and stability


----------



## iandroo888

so what do i up to change the memory clock? only have the memory multiplier to change... x4, x5.33, etc.. i recall the cpu clock affects the memory clock... so raise that? doesnt seem like theres another setting for controlling the memory's clock, so im guessing its the cpu frequency that chances the memory clock too?


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
What are you trying to prove here? This is not a thread intended for Intel Vs AMD. It is purely for OCing the 955 chip.

Why do you come in here trying to stir something up?

That is called trolling.

Now stay out of my thread or I'll report you.

I'm tired of crap like this.....I've delt with it for too long and am thinking about just stopping posting on this site.

thank you....your response has told me all i need to know in terms of performance...









NEVER have i trolled in the time ive been here..... i was respectfully asking a question about the 2 chips b/c on my W7 forum im in a discussion there with a few intel owners, & the results always seemed bias....

but please report me..... if your that bored


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
so what do i up to change the memory clock? only have the memory multiplier to change... x4, x5.33, etc.. i recall the cpu clock affects the memory clock... so raise that?

HT Ref. Clock changes the speed of the CPU, Ram, and NB All at once. The multiplier works too but the jumps may be too much for your ram.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skunksmash* 
thank you....your response has told me all i need to know in terms of performance...









NEVER have i trolled in the time ive been here..... i was respectfully asking a question about the 2 chips b/c on my W7 forum im in a discussion there with a few intel owners, & the results always seemed bias....

but please report me..... if your that bored









Pretty ignorant response IMO. I thought you'd know better judging by your sig...

If it is not trolling, then what is? This thread has NOTHING to do with Intel Vs AMD performance....at all

No one ever claimed here that the 955 was a better chip...frankly I could care less....to each to his own opinion...

If you were THAT interested in the truth about the performance of the chips, you should have made a new thread. It is obvious that you were trying to stir something up or get a rise out of some AMD users.

The reason I don't report the first time around, is because I believe that even the most ignorant of people, or the most Biased can even open up and understand the other side through a bit of explanation.

So I will leave you with that. IMO, it would be wise to stop posting here.

Thanks

Slappa


----------



## iandroo888

should i set the CPU and NB multipliers low so then i up the CPU Frequency, it will only "affect" the memory


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


should i set the CPU and NB multipliers low so then i up the CPU Frequency, it will only "affect" the memory


Yes if you want. That way you can fine tune the memory more.


----------



## iandroo888

alright. leave all voltages at normal during memory testing? or should i set it to the "default 1.9v" as it says on the sticker. its 7-7-7-24 @ 1.9V on the sticker. should i set those manually in BIOS?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


alright. leave all voltages at normal during memory testing? or should i set it to the "default 1.9v" as it says on the sticker. its 7-7-7-24 @ 1.9V on the sticker. should i set those manually in BIOS?


Absolutely.

If the ram is having problems at 1.9v all stock settings....like I said, try a lower voltage.


----------



## VCheeZ

So here are my current settings that have netted me 3.7ghz, which is OCCT linpack stable so far. Is there anything that sticks out that I need to change in the bios? This is my first Phenerom







I was doing great at 3.636/1.4v, but needed the .05 increase in CPU v and the 206 rather than stock 200 to get to 3.7.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=620559


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Absolutely.

If the ram is having problems at 1.9v all stock settings....like I said, try a lower voltage.


alrighty :] thanks so much


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


So here are my current settings that have netted me 3.7ghz, which is OCCT linpack stable so far. Is there anything that sticks out that I need to change in the bios? This is my first Phenerom







I was doing great at 3.636/1.4v, but needed the .05 increase in CPU v and the 206 rather than stock 200 to get to 3.7.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=620559


Looks fine.

However I strongly suggest experimenting with the NB Frequency

It will give you a great boost in performance.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


alrighty :] thanks so much


NP


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Looks fine.

However I strongly suggest experimenting with the NB Frequency

It will give you a great boost in performance.









NP


Every time I try to go to 2200, everything goes haywire. What is the safe voltage for the 3 different settings? NB, NB/CPU, and HT?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Every time I try to go to 2200, everything goes haywire. What is the safe voltage for the 3 different settings? NB, NB/CPU, and HT?


Well the first thing that pokes out at me for 2200 being unstable is your ram.

Have you stability tested your ram with everything else stock?

Because you should not really need a CPU/NB boost for 2200MHz NB.

For the HT, just stay at 1.4V or lower

NB, Not too sure, but I have it increased +.3V over stock I believe and it is fine, just be careful about NB temps. NB Voltage helps with ram stability a LOT.

CPU/NB is good all the way up until +.475 on air....but you would really need to watch cpu temps if you set it that high.


----------



## iandroo888

quick question tho, why cant i boot off my flashdrive on this mobo? i see the flashdrive lights blink on startup but bios doesnt detect it...

this computer doesnt have a dvd drive (yet...) my memtest stuff is on the flashdrive. usually is bootable by cd.. never tried with flashdrive but it should work =X

legacy USB Storage detect is enabled which allows BIOS to scan for all USB storage devices....


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


quick question tho, why cant i boot off my flashdrive on this mobo? i see the flashdrive lights blink on startup but bios doesnt detect it...

this computer doesnt have a dvd drive (yet...) my memtest stuff is on the flashdrive. usually is bootable by cd.. never tried with flashdrive but it should work =X

legacy USB Storage detect is enabled which allows BIOS to scan for all USB storage devices....



Yeah.

Go into "Integrated Peripherals"
Then go down until you see the "Legacy USB Storage Detect" and make sure that is enabled.

Then if you want to boot off of it, go into the boot menu and go to HDD-USB
Or change it to the first Boot Device

Make sure that you have your USB configured as a bootable device first.

My suggestion is to try switching around which slot it is in


----------



## iandroo888

i just tried disabling.. save and restart.. then enabling save and restart...

i get a invalid partition table.. wt crap?

it should work... the second i plug the usb in a computer, the autoplay for my ultimate boot cd comes up..


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


i just tried disabling.. save and restart.. then enabling save and restart...

i get a invalid partition table.. wt crap?


What BIOS are you on?

USE F3L


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Well the first thing that pokes out at me for 2200 being unstable is your ram.

Have you stability tested your ram with everything else stock?

Because you should not really need a CPU/NB boost for 2200MHz NB.

For the HT, just stay at 1.4V or lower

NB, Not too sure, but I have it increased +.3V over stock I believe and it is fine, just be careful about NB temps

CPU/NB is good all the way up until +.475 on air....but you would really need to watch cpu temps if you set it that high.


Well, I am going to RMA this ram soon







I have it set at 1066-ish even though it is 1600. So HT is safe at 1.3... could you be more specific on the other voltages. That's the prob I have with my BIOS, it does not show default voltage, only "auto". So the HT and NB can both take 1.3, what about the NB/CPU? When should I bump that?


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


What BIOS are you on?

USE F3L


im on F3K









thats the newest one on the gigabyte site.. whered u get F3L


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Well, I am going to RMA this ram soon







I have it set at 1066-ish even though it is 1600. So HT is safe at 1.3... could you be more specific on the other voltages. That's the prob I have with my BIOS, it does not show default voltage, only "auto". So the HT and NB can both take 1.3, what about the NB/CPU? When should I bump that?


Well I wouldn't RMA that just yet. Test it in another rig or a friends rig if you can.

Have you Prime 95ed the ram with everything else at stock yet though?

NB Stock is 1.1v
CPU/NB Stock is 1.1v
I think HT is 1.1v as well

The CPU/NB voltage is specifically for the NB frequency. Think of the NB (IMC) as a separate CPU within the processor. Just like a processor, it needs voltage increases to be stable at higher clocks. How much you have to increase it to get higher depends on your chip's NB

NB voltage is for the North bridge chip specifically on the motherboard. Increasing this voltage helps with ram stability


----------



## iandroo888

nvm found it by googling... ending up in the middle of this thread.. someone was asking for it.. xD


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Well I wouldn't RMA that just yet. Test it in another rig or a friends rig if you can.

Have you Prime 95ed the ram with everything else at stock yet though?

NB Stock is 1.1v
CPU/NB Stock is 1.1v
I think HT is 1.1v as well

The CPU/NB voltage is specifically for the NB frequency. Think of the NB (IMC) as a separate CPU within the processor. Just like a processor, it needs voltage increases to be stable at higher clocks. How much you have to increase it to get higher depends on your chip's NB

NB voltage is for the North bridge chip specifically on the motherboard. Increasing this voltage helps with ram stability


This ram has given me probs since I got it. In both my Intel build, and now this rig, it passes Memtest86 every time...but if you run 4 1024mb instances of HCI memtest...it will weed out a bad stick on each rig.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


This ram has given me probs since I got it. In both my Intel build, and now this rig, it passes Memtest86 every time...but if you run 4 1024mb instances of HCI memtest...it will weed out a bad stick on each rig.


Ouch, may be necessary then.

UPDATE: *Also guys:*

I am making this thread for 965 BE's as well. They are not out yet, but once they release, This will be a haven for OCing the 965 as well as the 955. This is why I have changed the title and made some changes to the OP

The 965 is not available yet, but from what we have seen, it is most likely coming for sure. I like to be on top of the game.

Thanks


----------



## iandroo888

hm still gives me a "Invalid partition table" weird....

back then in otehr computers, the usb flash drive was udner harddisk.. so as long as i put it in priority 1 under harddisk, it works.. but even hard disk isnt showing it.. weird..


----------



## FlanK3r

965 coming i mean about 12.8. or so (i know more about next chips AMD ,-) ) I can to time only say, x4 975 September, but nothing more...


----------



## AaronCooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


965 coming i mean about 12.8. or so (i know more about next chips AMD ,-) ) I can to time only say, x4 975 September, but nothing more...


Aug 16th we was told for the UK atleast, and september for 975?







My birthday's in september... Getting bit to old for b'day gifts though!


----------



## kh90123

hey iandroo888, did u mention that u run ur ram at 1.9V?that's kinda high...are u using ocz gold ddr3 6gb?im only running mine at 1.65V(672Mhz,NB freq 2500Mhz,timing 7-7-7-21-1T) now.im not sure why,but too high a voltage actually causes instability in my system when running p95.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


hey iandroo888, did u mention that u run ur ram at 1.9V?that's kinda high...are u using ocz gold ddr3 6gb?im only running mine at 1.65V(672Mhz,NB freq 2500Mhz,timing 7-7-7-21-1T) now.im not sure why,but too high a voltage actually causes instability in my system when running p95.


Yeah that is why I was telling him to try lowering the voltage


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


hey iandroo888, did u mention that u run ur ram at 1.9V?that's kinda high...are u using ocz gold ddr3 6gb?im only running mine at 1.65V(672Mhz,NB freq 2500Mhz,timing 7-7-7-21-1T) now.im not sure why,but too high a voltage actually causes instability in my system when running p95.



no this isnt the tri channel version. this is the dual channel 2x2gb. the sticker says 1.9v so i thought that was stock.. but hmm.. will take note of that.. ill try 1.65 xD


----------



## FlanK3r

and where si new thread abvout x4 965


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


no this isnt the tri channel version. this is the dual channel 2x2gb. the sticker says 1.9v so i thought that was stock.. but hmm.. will take note of that.. ill try 1.65 xD


yeah, i didnt notice that.but this makes me wonder,why would their 2x2Gb uses 1.9V whereas the 3x2 Gb uses 1.65V...they have the same timing shown on the website.
and one thing weird now,when i disabled the ACC on BIOS,i can run 3.78Ghz stable,passing 15min of 1024FFT,15min of 512FFT and another 15min of 8k FFT and 15min of 10k [email protected]@1.475V.will post screenie when i have 3 hours prime on it.btw slappa,i had my 3hours prime somewhere on page 155 of this thread


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


and where si new thread abvout x4 965










Well I changed the title of this thread to include it

I changed it to 9x5 because then all the chips from the series can be included here.

955, 965 etc etc


----------



## iandroo888

page 155  im only on page 17 =] same problem im having on my 690 club thread.. people telling me the page number but they don't know that you can change the # of posts shown per page. :] its best if u tell him the post # at least if not copy the link on the post number and give it to him :]


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
page 155  im only on page 17 =] same problem im having on my 690 club thread.. people telling me the page number but they don't know that you can change the # of posts shown per page. :] its best if u tell him the post # at least if not copy the link on the post number and give it to him :]

I run 10 post per page so yes it is on page 170 for me atm. I don't really care for changing it


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
page 155  im only on page 17 =] same problem im having on my 690 club thread.. people telling me the page number but they don't know that you can change the # of posts shown per page. :] its best if u tell him the post # at least if not copy the link on the post number and give it to him :]

sorry,it's not on page 155.but i will repost again when i get my reach my 3.8Ghz stable..


----------



## iandroo888

man i cant figure out why its not booting my flashdrive. ive booted off my flashdrive countless times. this comp is whacked! xD kidding

poop...

since i cant figure it out.. im just messing around with the timings.. trying looser timings and different voltages... trying 1.65, 1.7, 1.75 and such.. yah...


----------



## jaharris87

OC @ 3600 (1.35V) (240*15)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=620647

I can get a higher overall clock, but I wanted to keep my voltage at stock. By lowering the multiplier and raising the core frequency I raised my HT Link and NB Frequency to 2400 and OC'd my ram to 1600. Thoughts? Suggestions? Anything, please, I'm trying to learn here, lol.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaharris87* 
OC @ 3600 (1.35V) (240*15)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=620647

I can get a higher overall clock, but I wanted to keep my voltage at stock. By lowering the multiplier and raising the core frequency I raised my HT Link and NB Frequency to 2400 and OC'd my ram to 1600. Thoughts? Suggestions? Anything, please, I'm trying to learn here, lol.


You got 1600MHz on the ram, but the timings are really loose. Try getting those down to the 7-7-7 area.

Also, if you don't want to increase cpu vcore, keep the core speed at what you have it, but try pushing the Northbridge frequency higher. You won't get any more benefit out of increasing that HT Link any higher.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaharris87* 
OC @ 3600 (1.35V) (240*15)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=620647

I can get a higher overall clock, but I wanted to keep my voltage at stock. By lowering the multiplier and raising the core frequency I raised my HT Link and NB Frequency to 2400 and OC'd my ram to 1600. Thoughts? Suggestions? Anything, please, I'm trying to learn here, lol.



















that's some nice OC there...with 48C max temp,i think u should have no problem raising the multiplier to 15.5.but that will require a voltage bump...try 1.4V,if not then raise it a notch.always make sure the max temp stays below 60C(max temp for 955 is 62C)


----------



## jaharris87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
You got 1600MHz on the ram, but the timings are really loose. Try getting those down to the 7-7-7 area.

Also, if you don't want to increase cpu vcore, keep the core speed at what you have it, but try pushing the Northbridge frequency higher. You won't get any more benefit out of increasing that HT Link any higher.

Is the best way to do this to slowly bring down the timings and run memtest #5 and #8 after each new config? Will I have to increase the DRAM Voltage any to do this?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaharris87* 
Is the best way to do this to slowly bring down the timings and run memtest #5 and #8 after each new config? Will I have to increase the DRAM Voltage any to do this?

Yes for initial testing. But for a full stability test that will catch things memtest won't, it needs to be Prime 95 Blend for 3 hours

Depending on your ram, it may like higher or lower voltage. Start with stock. Voltage should be a last resort.


----------



## greydor

Someone please help me figure this out. I would safely assume that a large portion of 955 owners are having issues with stability over 3.6 (myself included). I've set my settings in the BIOS to optimize the performance of my 400mhz OC, but I'm still not satisfied and I'm quite confused as to why I can't get my system to OC past this number without going completely unstable. The problem is, my Gigabyte MA770T will not allow me to mess with the FSB multiplier without the system going crazy. This doesn't matter if the FSB is raised or lowered, it's still unstable and I'm frequently getting the message "system voltage is not optimized" in my BIOS. I've never seen this message on ASUS C2Q boards which is frustrating nonetheless.

I do not know how to get rid of the "system voltage is not optimized" message, or to at least get the processor stable by means of increasing the core clock, and not the default multiplier numerals. And for the life of me, someone please tell me the difference between NB VID and NB Voltage. One screws up the other... always.


----------



## iandroo888

ur not the only one confused.. im trying to oc mine.. X_X


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skitzogreg*


Someone please help me figure this out. I would safely assume that a large portion of 955 owners are having issues with stability over 3.6 (myself included). I've set my settings in the BIOS to optimize the performance of my 400mhz OC, but I'm still not satisfied and I'm quite confused as to why I can't get my system to OC past this number without going completely unstable. The problem is, my Gigabyte MA770T will not allow me to mess with the FSB multiplier without the system going crazy. This doesn't matter if the FSB is raised or lowered, it's still unstable and I'm frequently getting the message "system voltage is not optimized" in my BIOS. I've never seen this message on ASUS C2Q boards which is frustrating nonetheless.

I do not know how to get rid of the "system voltage is not optimized" message, or to at least get the processor stable by means of increasing the core clock, and not the default multiplier numerals. And for the life of me, someone please tell me the difference between NB VID and NB Voltage. One screws up the other... always.



You need more cpu voltage and air cooling will not do the job. I needed 1.58V to get to 3.586Ghz.


----------



## greydor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


You need more cpu voltage and air cooling will not do the job. I needed 1.58V to get to 3.586Ghz.


Not necessarily. I know we all deal with trial and error, and I don't doubt your system needed that cooling for 3.8. I still, however, believe that it would be possible to do 3.7 on air, but I cannot figure out stable voltages/Hz Increases to get it to do so. 3.7 should realistically be possible in the 1.46V-1.50V range, and the temps would not be astronomical.


----------



## iandroo888

its not that air cooling wont do the job.. its that his air cooling isnt sufficient enough... zalmans are only good for stock or light overclocks.. anything more than that wont be good... esp on the quads.


----------



## greydor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


its not that air cooling wont do the job.. its that his air cooling isnt sufficient enough... zalmans are only good for stock or light overclocks.. anything more than that wont be good... esp on the quads.


At 3.6, my max (full load) temps are steady at 55-56Â°C. I don't think my Zalman cooler is the contributing factor to my instability. (EDIT: For reference, my system has been stable at 3.6 [24x7])


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

thanks slappa







I will get the 945 in a few days with my new asus crosshair III mobo, so i look forward to posting my overclock results.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


You need more cpu voltage and air cooling will not do the job. I needed 1.58V to get to 3.586Ghz.


Ehh thats not true.

My preview retail (which was supplied by amd) is actually worse than the retails. That being said, I have one of the top aircooling setups.

Bottom line is, I got 3840MHz 100% stable, with a NB clock of 2640MHz.

This is really good performance.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT*


thanks slappa







I will get the 945 in a few days with my new asus crosshair III mobo, so i look forward to posting my overclock results.



NP, Just don't feel lonely if you are the only 945 user on the chart









Quote:



Originally Posted by *skitzogreg*


At 3.6, my max (full load) temps are steady at 55-56Â°C. I don't think my Zalman cooler is the contributing factor to my instability. (EDIT: For reference, my system has been stable at 3.6 [24x7])



That is very high for 3.6GHz. Yes I believe your cooler is holding you back. My setup, I never go over 51C and I'm at 3.84GHz and 1.472V

That being said, a lot of people have very high ambients right now as it is summer, so that could be a factor as well.

Just keep in mind that these Phenom II's scale with even the smallest amount of temperature drop (2-3 degrees)


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skitzogreg*


Not necessarily. I know we all deal with trial and error, and I don't doubt your system needed that cooling for 3.8. I still, however, believe that it would be possible to do 3.7 on air, but I cannot figure out stable voltages/Hz Increases to get it to do so. 3.7 should realistically be possible in the 1.46V-1.50V range, and the temps would not be astronomical.



I have been overclocking for years. All my Phenoms required high voltage for good overclocks. Read this 160 page forum and the rest are having the same issue. You will get to 3.7 or so on air. Any more core clocking will require more voltage and of course your cooling will not handle it. Any voltage combos under 1.58 will not hold my overclock. I am at the wheel with this overclock and my system. I tried about all combo's and all NB and Ram frequencies.(voltages too). I tried lower and higher latencies. Thats it.... Yes some may break it but most won'(stable)t. It's that simple. 3.7 shoud be achievable on air but I feel you will need over 1.5V. It looks tough for you air guys and gals.. I will say that.

9850 3.3Ghz Stable which is outstanding 1.52V
940 3.72Ghz which is a tad above average 1.55V
955 3.865GHz 1.587V with Windows 64 bit which is pretty darn good.... BTW slappa you have me with 32 bit on the board.. I am 64 bit .

All pretty much with system below.

Try 1.52V and see what temps yeild. Keep NB at 2400 with 1.3V NB/CPU...... Keep NB voltage at auto or 1.2. Keep hypertransport at auto and voltage at auto. Clock down the ram and see if you pass. Sometimes you have to hit the right NB frequency combo with right NB voltage. I found 2400-2700 is nice for me.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


This is not correct. I have been overclocking for years. All my Phenoms required high voltage for good overclocks. Read this 160 page forum and the rest are having the same issue. You will get to 3.7 or so on air. Any more core clocking will require more voltage and of course your cooling will not handle it. Any voltage combos under 1.58 will not hold the overclock. I tried about all combo's and all NB and Ram frequencies.(voltages too). I tried lower and higher latencies. Thats it.... Yes some may break it but most won'(stable)t. It's that simple.

9850 3.3Ghz Stable which is outstanding 1.52V
940 3.72Ghz wghich is a tad abouve average 1.55V
955 3.865GHz 1.587V with Windows 64 bit which is pretyy darn good....

All pretty much with system below.


Yes but those are your chips. Every chip is different.

Look at how many people on the chart at the front got 3.8GHz with aircooling.

Plus, these chips also scale better with cold then they do voltage. And voltage adds heat. Thats why depending on the persons cooling setup and ambient, they have to find the balance between voltage and temps.

Another reason is that, Batches of 955s coming out right now, are actually worse than the first batches of retails. This is because they have started to Bin Phenom II's for the 965 X4 model. That means that some of the potential 955s that could hit 3.8GHz on air are now becoming 965s. However this is not true for ALL batches, but there is a slight difference from the first to more recent batches.


----------



## jaharris87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Yes for initial testing. But for a full stability test that will catch things memtest won't, it needs to be Prime 95 Blend for 3 hours

Depending on your ram, it may like higher or lower voltage. Start with stock. Voltage should be a last resort.


Thank you for the suggestions. I'm running Prime95 as I write this @ 3720 (240*15.5) core clock, 2400 HT, & 2880 NB frequency. RAM is @ 1600 (9-9-9-24-33). All with stock voltages. Temps are holding around 50C. Looking good so far.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaharris87*


Thank you for the suggestions. I'm running Prime95 as I write this @ 3720 (240*15.5) core clock, 2400 HT, & 2880 NB frequency. RAM is @ 1600 (9-9-9-24-33). All with stock voltages. Temps are holding around 50C. Looking good so far.


Wow. Very Impressive NB. Very Strong if it can pull that off with stock volts.

A strong NB means that you can get more out of your ram.


----------



## iandroo888

just curious.. what kind of aircooling are you running slappa...


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


just curious.. what kind of aircooling are you running slappa...


Same cooler as you, or erm your friends build









But I also have a pushpull fan setup, and my TRUE is lapped


----------



## greydor

Answer updated while writing the post.


----------



## iandroo888

lol he just answered it and hehe i asked before u









also.. bleh my ethernet went out... it says i have a problem and the device cant start or something =[


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Yes but those are your chips. Every chip is different.

Look at how many people on the chart at the front got 3.8GHz with aircooling.

Plus, these chips also scale better with cold then they do voltage. And voltage adds heat. Thats why depending on the persons cooling setup and ambient, they have to find the balance between voltage and temps.

Another reason is that, Batches of 955s coming out right now, are actually worse than the first batches of retails. This is because they have started to Bin Phenom II's for the 965 X4 model. That means that some of the potential 955s that could hit 3.8GHz on air are now becoming 965s. However this is not true for ALL batches, but there is a slight difference from the first to more recent batches.

I agree but these newer steppings seem to require better cooling and higher voltages.. Thats what I am saying. For you peeps that may be able to handle 1.52v.. GIVE IT A TRY! See what temps you yeid. We want to keep it under 55 but if it goes to 56 or 57 your still good.


----------



## jimibgood

BTW slappa, if I lap my cpu..what 2-4 degrees better?


----------



## jaharris87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
I agree but these newer steppings seem to require better cooling and higher voltages.. Thats what I am saying. For you peeps that may be able to handle 1.52v.. GIVE IT A TRY! See what temps you yeid. We want to keep it under 55 but if it goes to 56 or 57 your still good.

I have had no problems with temps/voltages. I ran 3.8+ yesterday at 1.525V and stayed under 50C


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
BTW slappa, if I lap my cpu..what 2-4 degrees better?

Also depends on if the waterblock or cooler is lapped. But yes, you can get anywhere from 2-10 degrees depending on how the contact is right now. (10 degrees is usually only in extreme cases)


----------



## iandroo888

is getting a black screen during stress testing a bad thing.. the cursor is still there and it comes back after a minute =X


----------



## greydor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
is getting a black screen during stress testing a bad thing.. the cursor is still there and it comes back after a minute =X

What test are you using? The AMD OC utility goes black like that sometimes.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaharris87* 
I have had no problems with temps/voltages. I ran 3.8+ yesterday at 1.525V and stayed under 50C


Exactly... Looks like 3.8+ needs 1.5V+... Just tryin to help..


----------



## iandroo888

OCCT. the cursor, and teh taskbar is there.. when i put cursor over OCCT, it gives me like a 2x2 preview =X

its like the entire desktop is black.. except the taskbar stuff.. if i open anything it doesnt show up.. except task manager.. thats on top of the black area


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Exactly... Looks like 3.8+ needs 1.5V+... Just tryin to help..

The majority of 3.8+GHz on the chart says different

Im on 3.9GHz, NB @ 2.8GHz with only 1.456v (stable)

I have seen most people get 3.6/3.7 on stock voltages..


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skitzogreg*


Someone please help me figure this out....I do not know how to get rid of the "system voltage is not optimized" message, or to at least get the processor stable by means of increasing the core clock, and not the default multiplier numerals. And for the life of me, someone please tell me the difference between NB VID and NB Voltage. One screws up the other... always.



NB VID is probably the CPU-NB voltage which from my understanding has to do with the NB controller voltages on the CPU, while the NB voltage might be the actual NB chip voltages

heres a thread that might help

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/39...nb-vid-nb.html


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Yes but those are your chips. Every chip is different.

Look at how many people on the chart at the front got 3.8GHz with aircooling.

Plus, these chips also scale better with cold then they do voltage. And voltage adds heat. Thats why depending on the persons cooling setup and ambient, they have to find the balance between voltage and temps.

Another reason is that, Batches of 955s coming out right now, are actually worse than the first batches of retails. This is because they have started to Bin Phenom II's for the 965 X4 model. That means that some of the potential 955s that could hit 3.8GHz on air are now becoming 965s. However this is not true for ALL batches, but there is a slight difference from the first to more recent batches.


I heard, great are 0911,0915 and the best 0916 x4 955s


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*


The majority of 3.8+GHz on the chart says different

Im on 3.9GHz, NB @ 2.8GHz with only 1.456v (stable)

I have seen most people get 3.6/3.7 on stock voltages..


Im waiting on enxt your benchces ,-). U have one the best chips, which i seen...


----------



## VCheeZ

Well...here is my documented OC for now. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=621197

















CACYC AC 0915BPMW
3612.1mhz
200.7x18
CPU 1.45v
CPU-NB 1.2
NB 2400
NBV 1.2
HT 2400
HTV 1.2
Asus M4A79T Deluxe
Bios 1103
Vista x64
Air/CM Hyper N520
AM3


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


I heard, great are 0911,0915 and the best 0916 x4 955s


i have a 0915 here... T_T isnt so great yet.... i feel like im missing something.. maybe its cuz i dont understand all the functions under the MIT section in bios for this mobo yet =X


----------



## kh90123

yo,to those who are confused about what memory timing should be used and what are the performances of diff timing,here is a good read:
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...ad.php?t=56715


----------



## AxEmAn

I am having a very difficult time OCing this chip. Maybe its not the chip but my motherboard, or RAM, or something else.
I just recently have been experimenting with a E8500, and after a bit of reading I have a stable OC on it of 4.2GHz......which kinda ticks me off cause I can't even get my 955 stable at 3.8.......
So I am determined now more than ever to get this 955 to at least be stable at 3.9
so much that I am going to make a spread sheet in google docs for my motherboard, and the settings I'm using, and see if someone around here will be of some help in this goal.
Is 3.9 on air (stable) too much to ask for? geesh


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
I am having a very difficult time OCing this chip. Maybe its not the chip but my motherboard, or RAM, or something else.
I just recently have been experimenting with a E8500, and after a bit of reading I have a stable OC on it of 4.2GHz......which kinda ticks me off cause I can't even get my 955 stable at 3.8.......
So I am determined now more than ever to get this 955 to at least be stable at 3.9
so much that I am going to make a spread sheet in google docs for my motherboard, and the settings I'm using, and see if someone around here will be of some help in this goal.
Is 3.9 on air (stable) too much to ask for? geesh


The 955 at 3.8Ghz still outperforms the E8400 @ 4.2GHz in most categories. You probably will have a tough time getting over 3.8GHz but Slappa is real good at getting you in the right direction. 3.9Ghz will be tough on air.

It sounds like you have a binned E8400 chip. Remember, the 955 is a quad core not a duo core so all around performance will be better but the E8400 @4.2GHz will be better in some apps.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


The 955 at 3.8Ghz still outperforms the E8400 @ 4.2GHz in most categories. You probably will have a tough time getting over 3.8GHz but Slappa is real good at getting you in the right direction. 3.9Ghz will be tough on air.

It sounds like you have a binned E8400 chip. Remember, the 955 is a quad core not a duo core so all around performance will be better but the E8400 @4.2GHz will be better in some apps.


This.

Also, a Phenom II @ 3.8GHz is still very fast.....you can get even better performance with a high NB clock....better than 4GHz with a stock NB


----------



## superbruce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


This.

Also, a Phenom II @ 3.8GHz is still very fast.....you can get even better performance with a high NB clock....better than 4GHz with a stock NB


TRUE!!!

Also, could you please update my most recent OC from page 158? Let me know if I'm missing something.

This thing chip is great!! I know you or *chew could get 4.1 or so out of it, I LACK the skills!!


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
The 955 at 3.8Ghz still outperforms the E8400 @ 4.2GHz in most categories. You probably will have a tough time getting over 3.8GHz but Slappa is real good at getting you in the right direction. 3.9Ghz will be tough on air.

It sounds like you have a binned E8400 chip. Remember, the 955 is a quad core not a duo core so all around performance will be better but the E8400 @4.2GHz will be better in some apps.

I can run everything fine with 1.5v - 3800MHz except 512K FFT Prime95.
I don't think 3.9 will be that tough on air. I might even work on getting a copper TRUE w/fans just to accomplish a 24/7 OC.
What is a binned chip? and is that good.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
This.

Also, a Phenom II @ 3.8GHz is still very fast.....you can get even better performance with a high NB clock....better than 4GHz with a stock NB

I have just read some documentation about this, confirming your statements. I have seen your ability, and character to help others on this thread. I speak for myself (and probably others) when I say thank you, your efforts don't go un-noticed.

I'm going to post my google docs spreadsheet of my settings here in a bit when I finish it up with my overclocked settings.

HERE is a CPU-z validation 3900MHz <Not stable yet>


----------



## Chrono Detector

If a 550BE can overclock on 4Ghz so easily (I've done it already) why does a 955 is so difficult to overclock? I had one and the most I could get was 3.9Ghz, I could not get mine at 4Ghz at all, wouldn't boot into Windows at all.

But yes, its very disappointing that most users cannot achieve a fully stable 4Ghz on air with this chip.


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


If a 550BE can overclock on 4Ghz so easily (I've done it already) why does a 955 is so difficult to overclock? I had one and the most I could get was 3.9Ghz, I could not get mine at 4Ghz at all, wouldn't boot into Windows at all.

But yes, its very disappointing that most users cannot achieve a fully stable 4Ghz on air with this chip.


Your running Windows 64 bit.. if you ran 32 bit you would have a much better chance of getting 4GHz stable..

Also, 550BE is a different CPU to a 955.. you cannot compare the 2 in overclocking abilities


----------



## williade

Man are these things easy to OC. This is my first attempt at OC'ing, and a I got 3.6GHz stable, simply by upping the multiplier and taking the Vcore up 0.05V (1.39V). 53ÂºC full load. I suppose proof is in order.... I will post tomorrow with a screen shot.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaLshy11* 
Your running Windows 64 bit.. if you ran 32 bit you would have a much better chance of getting 4GHz stable..

Also, 550BE is a different CPU to a 955.. you cannot compare the 2 in overclocking abilities

exactly, this problem is in cores. In x2 550 are 2 cores, but in x4 955 4 cores and-->higher temperatures and possibility one whorse core than others.
I eman, great OC x4 955 is in x64 3.8GHz and more and in x86 3.9GHz and more.

For exmaple, i have not problem with stability in x86 with this: 3.7GHz with only 1.375V, i tried too 14 000 and OK without errors







.










But in x64 its harder, the same at 1.400V, and max benchmark possible wprime (slightly up 3900MHz, this is about 50-70MHz under max in x86) here:

finnally under 300s


















ANd for fun max superpi in x86







, NB was 2828MHz


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*


If a 550BE can overclock on 4Ghz so easily (I've done it already) why does a 955 is so difficult to overclock? I had one and the most I could get was 3.9Ghz, I could not get mine at 4Ghz at all, wouldn't boot into Windows at all.

But yes, its very disappointing that most users cannot achieve a fully stable 4Ghz on air with this chip.


Its because it is 4 cores vs 2 cores.

More cores = the higher chance of each core not being as good as the other

Resulting in a lower OC

Also because a 550BE does not output as much heat.


----------



## VCheeZ

Updates to the OP occurring weekly?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Updates to the OP occurring weekly?

Sorry if the updates are gaped.

I have no actual set time that I update....I just update when I have the time and it can be warranted.

Which in fact, happens to be right now. Got the day off from work


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Sorry if the updates are gaped.

I have no actual set time that I update....I just update when I have the time and it can be warranted.

Which in fact, happens to be right now. Got the day off from work









Sounds good







I am going to try to hit 3.7 tonight







I have 3.69 right now....soooo close!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Sounds good







I am going to try to hit 3.7 tonight







I have 3.69 right now....soooo close!


Updated.

You can do it


----------



## VCheeZ

So I have a bit of a question/suggestion. I really want to see how these clocks compare to each other...say 3.9 @ 2000/2000 FSB/HT vs. 3.6 @ 2400/2400 FSB/HT vs. 3.6 2600/2000. Can we include a CPU bench in the chart? Like PC mark or something? (open to suggestions on common bench)


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


So I have a bit of a question/suggestion. I really want to see how these clocks compare to each other...say 3.9 @ 2000/2000 FSB/HT vs. 3.6 @ 2400/2400 FSB/HT vs. 3.6 2600/2000. Can we include a CPU bench in the chart? Like PC mark or something? (open to suggestions on common bench)


This is up to all of you. I am completely down for supporting a general benchmark.

My suggestion is 3DMark06 CPU Score....although not everyone has a registered 3dmark.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


This is up to all of you. I am completely down for supporting a general benchmark.

My suggestion is 3DMark06 CPU Score....although not everyone has a registered 3dmark.


How about this? Short, sweet, free. Just found it.

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownloa...oad-10213.html

Here was my score:


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


How about this? Short, sweet, free. Just found it.

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownloa...oad-10213.html

Here was my score:










It's alright. But I think we should use something that is more proven and established.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


It's alright. But I think we should use something that is more proven and established.


Ok.. so PCmark, 3Dmark06, or Vantage?


----------



## AxEmAn

I say, Prime95 (using custom FFT) Orthos, or Stresscpu2.
But prime95 will push it further than any bench I have encountered.

On a side note is running Prime95 using the custom torture test settings of *min-512 to max-512 for 2 hours* enough for a stability test?
My chip is hitting 65C, is that too hot?


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
I say, Prime95 (using custom FFT) Orthos, or Stresscpu2.
But prime95 will push it further than any bench I have encountered.

We are talking about performance benching, not stressing.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Ok.. so PCmark, 3Dmark06, or Vantage?


Yeah, I'm leaning strongly towards the 3DMark06 CPU Score just because it takes things into good perspective and you can compare it to a wide range of other systems


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Yeah, I'm leaning strongly towards the 3DMark06 CPU Score just because it takes things into good perspective and you can compare it to a wide range of other systems


OK, well if you want to add it to the chart, I will go ahead and DL 3Dm06 and run it. Will post back with a score


----------



## FlanK3r

i make review x4 at 3000,3200,3400,3600 with NB from 2000/2200/2400/2600. I must now only write some text and next week or so it will at www.extrahardware.cz

edit: and what doi u think about LinX stabilty test? Some sdetingss are very hard, rock stable is test with 15 000 and more. Very, very hot


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


We are talking about performance benching, not stressing.


Ah I see I think that would be fair to just use the CPU score of 3Dmark06.
I'll do a bench right now

I think adding LinX would be a great idea, it does get pretty hot, just my


----------



## jimibgood

Slappa.. I am lapping so I have my stepping for you...

CACYC AC 0914 BPGW

ALSO RUNNING WINDOWS7 64 BIT.


----------



## AxEmAn

Set my CPU back to default. here is the 3Dmark06 CPU score 
*4398*


----------



## VCheeZ

My results:
edit:updated ahead!


----------



## williade

Proof!
I know I have only ran P95 for 2 hours, but I don't plan on leaving the CPU overclocked to until I get a better cooler.

My Cinebench 10 CPU results:

Stock:
Rendering (Single CPU): 2638 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): 10145 CB-CPU

@3.6GHz:
Rendering (Single CPU): 2971 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): 11347 CB-CPU

Not that big of a performance boost, but hey, its free (minus the cost of the cooler)


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


My results:
4998
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11580837











I get 19,300 with a 4890...


----------



## AxEmAn

19,300, hmmmm. Nice but what about your CPU score because thats what this thread is about, there is another 3dmark06 thread you could post your nice score in.

20,405 3dmark06 (with PhysX off)
5015-CPU
[email protected](203*19)


----------



## Asmola

21881 3DMark06
*5984 CPU Score*
CPU 4029MHz/NB 2756
http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=4490809.jpg


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


I get 19,300 with a 4890...


Umm...my card is at stock. The whole point was to get a cpu score...not worried about total right now. 
I really want to see how the cpu scores compare when it comes to core vs fsb vs HT.


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


21881 3DMark06
*5984 CPU Score*
CPU 4029MHz/NB 2756
http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=4490809.jpg


good score, I'm sure you could break 6000 for the CPU


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


19,300, hmmmm. Nice but what about your CPU score because thats what this thread is about, there is another 3dmark06 thread you could post your nice score in.

20,405 3dmark06 (with PhysX off)
5015-CPU
[email protected](203*19)



5400 but funny I got 5700 with my 940.


----------



## jimibgood




----------



## iandroo888

anyone with aim and have experience with the UD5P or gigabyte boards wanna help me =X

what voltages do u have for SB/HT Voltage, NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage, CPU PLL Voltage?

how high do u guys recommend the NB, CPU NB, or CPU voltage to be at max for air?


----------



## FlanK3r

U want overclock HT? Why?--->dont need SB/HT voltage
to PCIe the same....

firts u can try max stability clock with default CPU 1.35V
And than to find higher clocks with small steps in CPU voltage, NB voltage +0.1V only. U must reading temperatures in burn, Phenom like low temperatur, max is 62 ! Better is about 55-60 in burn. Max CPU voltage is to 1.55V, but i said, Phenom like cold, for me is ideal max 1.475V or 1.488V. And more voltage doesnt mean better stability and higher OC! for CPU-NB is max to 1.5V (+0.4). So high CPU-NB is needless for 24/7. better is NB frequency about 2600-2800MHz and dont need +0.4 for this, but from 0.2-0.35V. NB voltage is ideal with higher clocks (CPU or too NB) 0.1-0.2V.

This is for short








.


----------



## iandroo888

what speed should ht link freq be at around?


----------



## FlanK3r

the best is HT 1800-2200, not more. And NB clock must be higher than HT.I have a bit more 2000MHz (about 2050MHz). Higher HT link is degration for practice. I tested it in video kompresion, in superpi, wprime, Cinebench, winrar kompression and dekompression.


----------



## iandroo888

oic. good to know.


----------



## iandroo888

so bsod is memory related?


----------



## FlanK3r

or Northbridge clock/voltage...


----------



## iandroo888

nb clock at x11 (2541mhz).. u said that was good right? nb voltage at 1.1... cpu nb vid at +0.25


----------



## FlanK3r

u can set CPU-NB lower, about +0.2V. And what is now your CPU clok? Ideal combination are example +- 3400MHz and 2400MHz for NB, 3600MHz and 2500MHz NB, 3700MHz and about 2600MHz NB, 3800MHz and 2700MHz NB. Upload here CPU-Z pls (CPU and memory setings).


----------



## iandroo888

3696. just under 3.7 is the only ones i can get to boot to windows.. any higher bsod or w/e. T_T


----------



## FlanK3r

have u disabled CnQ in BIOS?What is CPU voltage?If is default CPU vcore, its great boot.
Can u photos your BIOS advanced setings (MB intelligent tweaker setings) and upload here?Its work at about 5 minutes only...


----------



## kh90123

hey guys,check this out:
http://translate.google.com/translat...istory_state0=

original link(not in english):
http://pcci2iminal-cafe.blogspot.com...ir-cooled.html

a phenom 965BE oc'ed to 4.4Ghz on air cooling,using thermalright ultra extreme 120 with two 160cfm fans.these phenoms are beast..but i have just order a true 120,gonna put my delta 240cfm on it to reach higher oc


----------



## FlanK3r

Chew hit with one 4500 validation ,-)....I have 4240-my signature in close case, not open case and next fans







...


----------



## Slappa

Hopefully I'll be able to give a 965 a spin soon









Should be a good little chip.


----------



## VCheeZ

So slappa...whats the verdict on adding the 3dm06 cpu scores?


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
Chew hit with one 4500 validation ,-)....I have 4240-my signature in close case, not open case and next fans







...

yeah,i saw that vid on youtube.but that's on 955...i wonder how 965 will be different from 955.


----------



## kh90123

here is my 3dmark score(stable settings)...it fluctuates tho,if there is nothing else opened the score would be a few hundred points different...Attachment 117950


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
anyone with aim and have experience with the UD5P or gigabyte boards wanna help me =X

what voltages do u have for SB/HT Voltage, NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage, CPU PLL Voltage?

how high do u guys recommend the NB, CPU NB, or CPU voltage to be at max for air?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
So slappa...whats the verdict on adding the 3dm06 cpu scores?

Lets do it.

I'll add a new column when there are enough posts with it

...Guys try to run 3dmark06 at the settings listed in the table that you submitted....or this idea is useless.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Lets do it.

I'll add a new column when there are enough posts with it

...Guys try to run 3dmark06 at the settings listed in the table that you submitted....or this idea is useless.

sweet. Bench 'em up fellas!


----------



## skugpezz

can memtest 200% be used instead of superpi for ram stability?


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
can memtest 200% be used instead of superpi for ram stability?

what's memtest 200%? well,IMO the prime95 blend test test the ram and the NB stability pretty well(for manual test,set 512 as min FFT and 1024 as max FFT)


----------



## skugpezz




----------



## jimibgood

Slappa, you are opening a can of worms. You will now need a spread sheet 3 miles long....LOL

Please add a supermario brothers benchmark too and Ms pacman!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
I heard, great are 0911,0915 and the best 0916 x4 955s


Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
have u disabled CnQ in BIOS?What is CPU voltage?If is default CPU vcore, its great boot.
Can u photos your BIOS advanced setings (MB intelligent tweaker setings) and upload here?Its work at about 5 minutes only...





























of course wasnt stable but at least i could boot.. i think i did it with 205 x 18 too.. 6mhz lower than this boot.. at idle.. it gets to 1.34v. on load its at 1.36.. 3.3v, 5v, and 12v are pretty stable. temps are good.. high 40s.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 



























of course wasnt stable but at least i could boot.. i think i did it with 205 x 18 too.. 6mhz lower than this boot.. at idle.. it gets to 1.34v. on load its at 1.36.. 3.3v, 5v, and 12v are pretty stable. temps are good.. high 40s.

More voltage...More Voltage!!!!!!


----------



## kh90123

hey i have just rma my cooler and got to see the stepping...it says:
CACYC AC 0915APMW
what does that mean?is it good?but the problem is it runs hot...


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Slappa, you are opening a can of worms. You will now need a spread sheet 3 miles long....LOL

Please add a supermario brothers benchmark too and Ms pacman!









He is only adding the 3Dmark06 CPU score.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
More voltage...More Voltage!!!!!!

I don't understand why you keep recommending that people overvolt their chips. Have you noticed that you are the only person on the OP chart to use that much voltage?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
He is only adding the 3Dmark06 CPU score.

I don't understand why you keep recommending that people overvolt their chips. Have you noticed that you are the only person on the OP chart to use that much voltage?


Dohhhhhh.. Just kidding VC


----------



## pun3D

I just bought the 955 today cant wait to OC it this weekend.

Went to micro center for a upgrade for my dad bought the AMD 940 got home opened it noticed it was a AMD 9600 lol. Damn that sucked had to go back and got the 955 instead.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
can memtest 200% be used instead of superpi for ram stability?

I have found memtest will not catch every error or instability.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
I have found memtest will not catch every error or instability.

Indeed. HCI memtest is what I trust.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
More voltage...More Voltage!!!!!!

which ones would u recommend me changing..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Indeed. HCI memtest is what I trust.

is there a test where i dont need to boot from? like could run in windows or something? cant seem to get the comp to boot off flashdrive T_T


----------



## WaLshy11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
which ones would u recommend me changing..

CPU voltage for starters so you can get higher clocks!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
is there a test where i dont need to boot from? like could run in windows or something? cant seem to get the comp to boot off flashdrive T_T

A memory test? You can download an ISO for Memtest86+ and boot off that.. I dont like the idea of memory test in windows if your tuning something like timings.. if it is unstable it could cause data corruption


----------



## iandroo888

having trouble booting from flashdrive.. im tryin to get memtest on a flashdrive so i can boot off it easily to test.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Lets do it.

I'll add a new column when there are enough posts with it

...Guys try to run 3dmark06 at the settings listed in the table that you submitted....or this idea is useless.

u hecka left my quote unanswered slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaLshy11* 
CPU voltage for starters so you can get higher clocks!









A memory test? You can download an ISO for Memtest86+ and boot off that.. I dont like the idea of memory test in windows if your tuning something like timings.. if it is unstable it could cause data corruption

yah havent been able to boot from USB. i have two usb's that bios detects now but it wont boot up memtest or ultimate boot cd.. all copied from the iso's i had


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 



























of course wasnt stable but at least i could boot.. i think i did it with 205 x 18 too.. 6mhz lower than this boot.. at idle.. it gets to 1.34v. on load its at 1.36.. 3.3v, 5v, and 12v are pretty stable. temps are good.. high 40s.


+- its ok, but u forgot on one...More voltage CPU!
try this:
CPU voltage control: +0.075 or +0.1V
CPU clock ratio: 17
CPU clock frequency set better as :225
CPU Northbridge frequency: 12x
NB voltage: get to 1.15-1.2V
DDR voltage:more at 1.65V

and maybe set hihgher "memory clock" as 6.66x, because your RAMs are 1600MHz in normal and with my setings will 1500MHz.

others OK, try it







,this is *3825MHz for CPU, NB 2700MHz*


----------



## iandroo888

will try this.. keep ya updated.

*edit*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
+- its ok, but u forgot on one...More voltage CPU!
try this:
CPU voltage control: +0.075 or +0.1V
CPU clock ratio: 17
CPU clock frequency set better as :225
CPU Northbridge frequency: 12x
NB voltage: get to 1.15-1.2V
DDR voltage:more at 1.65V

and maybe set hihgher "memory clock" as 6.66x, because your RAMs are 1600MHz in normal and with my setings will 1500MHz.

others OK, try it







,this is *3825MHz for CPU, NB 2700MHz*

bsod within a few seconds during windows loading screen with above settings. cpu @ +0.1v. nb @ +1.2v. rest as u said


----------



## Chrono Detector

New BIOS for Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P for those who are interested

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...S&FileID=14849

I can still they are using the F3* BIOS numbering.


----------



## FlanK3r

NB not +1,.2, but *value 1.2V*=+0.1V
u try maybe lower busspeed (cpu freqeuncy) 220 and for experiment memory clock only as 5.33


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector* 
New BIOS for Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P for those who are interested

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...S&FileID=14849

I can still they are using the F3* BIOS numbering.

oh nice. using F3L. will try F3M :]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
NB not +1,.2, but *value 1.2V*=+0.1V
u try maybe lower busspeed (cpu freqeuncy) 220 and for experiment memory clock only as 5.33

yah i know. it shows 1.2v now. tryin lower cpu freq w/ mem clock at 5.33x now

*edit* restarts within few sec of windows loading screen


----------



## FlanK3r

il off few days, u must play with cpu vcore and clock frequency...


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector* 
New BIOS for Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P for those who are interested

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...S&FileID=14849

I can still they are using the F3* BIOS numbering.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
oh nice. using F3L. will try F3M :]

yah i know. it shows 1.2v now. tryin lower cpu freq w/ mem clock at 5.33x now

*edit* restarts within few sec of windows loading screen


The only BIOS that is worth it so far is F3L. Now I don't know what F3M brought, but all I know is F3L was faster clock for clock than F3K


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
which ones would u recommend me changing..

is there a test where i dont need to boot from? like could run in windows or something? cant seem to get the comp to boot off flashdrive T_T

You just quoted me answering this question. HCI memtest runs IN windows. Just run 3 instances at 1024, and one at 'all unused ram' until you reach 100% coverage on all instances.


----------



## Asmola

Look what i did today!!







Maded window to my case.. costed only 12â‚¬.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
il off few days, u must play with cpu vcore and clock frequency...

funny thing is.. the only successful oc boots are without upping cpu vcore.. maybe ill get more boots if i underclock O_O lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
The only BIOS that is worth it so far is F3L. Now I don't know what F3M brought, but all I know is F3L was faster clock for clock than F3K

will wait till Slappa tests it out b4 update xD


----------



## AxEmAn

Well I have finally been able to run a prime95 blend test for three hours with no problems.
This is the first time at these clocks, I have had no luck in the past BSOD everytime.
[email protected] (200*19) max temp 57C
NB-2000MHz
mem-400MHz 6-6-6-15
It seems like anytime I try to increase the nb, or the ram I get instability.


----------



## Bullant

Hey guys, these a new bios out F3M for the gigabyte board UD5P


----------



## NameUnknown

My 955 is currently running at 3.7 but i want to get it to 4.0. Im wondering if I need to raise my NB-CPU voltage as its at stock OR do I need to loosen my RAM timings? My CPU voltage is at 1.424 even though its stable at 1.38, I just never dropped it down again. Ive got more than enough cooling to pull this off so any help would be very appreciated. Ive got images of my BIOS on Flickr, Ill get the link out of this thread in a minute.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


I need help OCing my 955 further. Currently its at 3700.18. im trying to hit 4.0, ive got the cooling to do it just fine, I just need to know what else I can do. Ive got photos of my BIOS here. Any help to get me to a stable .0 in the next couple of days would be very very much appreciated as Im part of the Forum Wars.

edit: Ill be away for a few hours helping my sister help her BF move.


Theres the old post as well as the link to the BIOS images
Any help you guys can provide Id really really appreciate


----------



## AxEmAn

Please Update My Stable Overclock
cpu clock - 3800MHz
HT ref Multi -200x19
cpu voltage - 1.504
cpu nb voltage - 1.26
nb clock - 2000MHz
nb voltage - 1.2
ht link - 2000MHz
motherboard - foxconn destroyer
Bios - 79CF1P14
Cooler - Coolermaster V8
OS - Windows 7 (7264) 64bit
Platform - AM2+
Stable - Yes

Prime95 - Blend test 3+ hours
CineBench stable
Sisoftware Sandra 2009 burn in reults

going for 3.9 next


----------



## VCheeZ

I have a new stable clock!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=628427








cpu clock - 3749.6 MHz
HT ref Multi -202x18.5
cpu voltage - 1.45
cpu nb voltage - 1.3
nb clock - 2635MHz
nb voltage - 1.2
ht link - 2000MHz
motherboard - asus m4a79t
Bios - 1013
Cooler - CM Hyper n520
OS - Windows Vista x64
Platform - AM3
Stable - Yes, over 20mins OCCT Linpack Max mem

and my new 3dmark06 cpu score: 5170
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=11596505


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Look what i did today!!







Maded window to my case.. costed only 12â‚¬.
  

  
























Why did you drill though case? A better way would have been use 3M clear double face padded tape. Whats done is done... Now go get some cathode lighting! Nice job!


----------



## Enigma8750

I used this data from this site to rate the top overclockable motherboards and boy did I catch hell. But thanks for the data. Your chart has really helped me to decide on the make of my next Motherboard.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


Please Update My Stable Overclock
cpu clock - 3800MHz
HT ref Multi -200x19
cpu voltage - 1.504
cpu nb voltage - 1.26
nb clock - 2000MHz
nb voltage - 1.2
ht link - 2000MHz
motherboard - foxconn destroyer
Bios - 79CF1P14
Cooler - Coolermaster V8
OS - Windows 7 (7264) 64bit
Platform - AM2+
Stable - Yes

Prime95 - Blend test 3+ hours
CineBench stable

going for 3.9 next



Now go for a higher Northbridge and ram frequency and get your performance better. Get NB to 2600 or so and get ram between 900-1000MHz. Its a decent overclock but you would have better performance with a lower OC and higher frequencies! You do have PC8500 Ram get that beast running!!!!!!


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*


My 955 is currently running at 3.7 but i want to get it to 4.0. Im wondering if I need to raise my NB-CPU voltage as its at stock OR do I need to loosen my RAM timings? My CPU voltage is at 1.424 even though its stable at 1.38, I just never dropped it down again. Ive got more than enough cooling to pull this off so any help would be very appreciated. Ive got images of my BIOS on Flickr, Ill get the link out of this thread in a minute.


In the past I have made it a practice to match the Vcore of my CPU and my Northbridge as well. The answer to your question is yes. NB voltage is very important, especially when overclocking and if you have more than 2 sticks of ram.


----------



## jimibgood

Slappa page back... I have my stepping and also I am not useing 32 bit...Its 64 bit.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


In the past I have made it a practice to match the Vcore of my CPU and my Northbridge as well. The answer to your question is yes. NB voltage is very important, especially when overclocking and if you have more than 2 sticks of ram.



You most likely will not hit 4.0GHz(exspecially with 8G Ram) but I hope you do. 3.8-3.9Ghz seems to be the thing with the newer steppings. You will NOT overclock better with over 2 sticks. If you do not use an application that warrants more than 4 G.... Its a waste. The NB voltage depends on how high you ovrclock the NB. Higher NB frequencies will yeild better performance as will Ram.

Your motherboard is a great overclocker but it features SB600 chipset. SB750 chipset generally will overclock better but I have seen guys with your M3A32 MVP Deluxe get nice OC's. Ditch the 8G for 4G for overclocking. Presently I am running 8G at 3.75... I put 4 more G just to see and I had to back it up from 3.857 to 3.75GHz. It does seem snappier. Also turn off your paging file if you stay with 8G.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


In the past I have made it a practice to match the Vcore of my CPU and my Northbridge as well. The answer to your question is yes. NB voltage is very important, especially when overclocking and if you have more than 2 sticks of ram.


You most likely will not hit 4.0GHz(exspecially with 8G Ram) but I hope you do. 3.8-3.9Ghz seems to be the thing with the newer steppings. You will NOT overclock better with over 2 sticks. If you do not use an application that warrants more than 4 G.... Its a waste. The NB voltage depends on how high you ovrclock the NB. Higher NB frequencies will yeild better performance as will Ram.

Your motherboard is a great overclocker but it features SB600 chipset. SB750 chipset generally will overclock better but I have seen guys with your M3A32 MVP Deluxe get nice OC's. Ditch the 8G for 4G for overclocking. Presently I am running 8G at 3.75... I put 4 more G just to see and I had to back it up from 3.857 to 3.75GHz. It does seem snappier. Also turn off your paging file if you stay with 8G.


 Enigmas post was directed at me







Ive been asking for help in this thread for sometime now and havent gotten much other than for the initial OC


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Now go for a higher Northbridge and ram frequency and get your performance better. Get NB to 2600 or so and get ram between 900-1000MHz. Its a decent overclock but you would have better performance with a lower OC and higher frequencies! You do have PC8500 Ram get that beast running!!!!!!


I am having problem's figuring out how to overclock just one component, like just the nb, or just the ram, on my destroyer. they seem to be linked.
here is a spreadsheet of what my bios looks like
Google Docs
I havent filled out my current overclock yet
I really appreciate anyone who can help


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Why did you drill though case? A better way would have been use 3M clear double face padded tape. Whats done is done... Now go get some cathode lighting! Nice job!























I did use double face tape, and those drills are just for look. That's my first case mod, but i'm happy to my result.


----------



## kh90123

hey guys should i use ganged or unganged if I have 6gb ddr3 ram?which one can provide more stability at higher oc?


----------



## kh90123

wow i must say that im really impressed with the TRUE 120....the idle temp now is below 40C(ambient 24C) even with 1.52V core voltage.at full load, temp never reached 60C(both chip and heatsink base unlapped).i wonder what kinda temp it'll go if i lapped it...
but the downside is im gonna be deaf soon with the delta fan(62db) on full blast...


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


hey guys should i use ganged or unganged if I have 6gb ddr3 ram?which one can provide more stability at higher oc?


Why are you using 3x2 gb sticks in a dual-channel system?!?! You know, by leaving that 3rd stick in, you are crippling your ram speed.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Why are you using 3x2 gb sticks in a dual-channel system?!?! You know, by leaving that 3rd stick in, you are crippling your ram speed.










well..i didnt know that when i bought the ram.it was under a huge rebate







...so ganged mode or unganged mode?


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


well..i didnt know that when i bought the ram.it was under a huge rebate







...so ganged mode or unganged mode?


Mine is running in "unganged". Apparently this allows cores to access separate sticks independently...speeding up data access. Once you pull that 3rd stick out, you should test for ram stability. Running in single-channel probably had you at 400-700mhz this whole time.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Mine is running in "unganged". Apparently this allows cores to access separate sticks independently...speeding up data access. Once you pull that 3rd stick out, you should test for ram stability. Running in single-channel probably had you at 400-700mhz this whole time.


i have tested the stability with all three sticks in at around 1300Mhz(600++Mhz x 2)..with 7-7-7-21-27-1T timing.seems stable tho...now im testing it at 1600Mhz(800Mhz x2) with 7-8-8-24-27-1T on prime95.so far so good...


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


I did use double face tape, and those drills are just for look. That's my first case mod, but i'm happy to my result.

















Looks greaaaaaaaaaaaaat! Less Filling! The side panel is cool but do it right... add cathode lighting. Make it like a penthouse!


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


I am having problem's figuring out how to overclock just one component, like just the nb, or just the ram, on my destroyer. they seem to be linked.
here is a spreadsheet of what my bios looks like
Google Docs
I havent filled out my current overclock yet
I really appreciate anyone who can help



There are many theories on NB and Ram. I use the higher NB with Higher Ram frequencies. Heeping it at 2400-2800 MHz with Ram at 1000-1100 MHz. I have DDR2. I do not see much of a performance increase at 2800-3000MHz. I can get 3000+ but to my system its senseless.


----------



## AxEmAn

I'm wondering if I shouldn't have gave up my asus MB for this destroyer.
I had a ASUS M3N-HT 780a SLi.
I switched it for a foxconn destroyer because a few people told me it was the best AM2+ board with SLI.....So far my peak clock is 3800MHz (stable)....which is actually pretty good.
So what do the knowledgeable overclockers of the 955 say about a good board thats SLI compatable?
I'd even look into getting a AM3 with ddr3, and SLI ( whatever can get me higher stable clocks all around )


----------



## ghot

Prolly a silly question....but has anyone besides the Bjorn3D review, OC'd THIS mobo? I'm running the latest 0802 AMI BIOS and seem to have decent idle temps for an OCing run. At 20c ambient I'm at 24C idle/stock for CPU and MCP is at 43C using Everest 5.20.1750 full version.

After literally reading 167 pages of posts...and not seeing this mobo mentioned even once....I skipped to the end...

The review at Bjorn3D said 4.0ghz on air is easy...but they had little on temps, voltages etc. I am hoping that one of you OCer's with stacks of mobos had tried this one...I know it relatively new yet....but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.

I'm not new to OCing, but am new to AMI BIOS's...curse ASUS for switching.









CPU Rev: CACYC AC 0915APMW
Ram is manually set at: 5-5-5-15-22-2T-2.1v


----------



## kh90123

my latest OC,3.84Ghz with 1.52V.NB VID 1.425V.NB @ 2400Mhz.HT link 1920Mhz.stepping CACYC AC 0915APMW.
Attachment 118280


----------



## ghot

well...here's my validation at stock









and here is my Prime95 v25.5


----------



## superbruce

(stable, not stabile)

Hey everyone.
This is the latest OC update with the (unpopular







) MSI 790FX-GD70. I installed the newest non-beta bios, 1.4 and noticed the clock timings were more accurate. On the 1.3 bios with 200x19.5 I would get 3.917, with the 1.4 bios I would get 3.90X. I played with 4Gh again but I would have to lower the NB so far the system was just not as fast (3dMark06, SuperPi) as it was at 3.9ish.

3.919
19.5x201
NB 2613
HTLink 2010
CPU VDD 1.475
CPU-NB VDD 1.35
CPU-NB 1.36
NB Voltage 1.35
All other Auto

I ran P95 4hr 54min with low (completely idle) temp of 29 and high of 50 (pictured). *Note the CPU temperatures during P95 were 47-50 and at 6:12 am the idle temprature went to 29 the screen shot I took does not show 29 because it occured almost 40 minutes after I shut down P95.

My RAM @ stock is 1600MHz 7-7-7-24 1.65v, now @ 1340MHz 6-6-6-20 1.67v.
I also ran 3dMark06 with all the same settings for CPU score, it is pictured as well.

Last night I stuck an extra peltier cooler between my CPU and waterblock. I KNOW the polarity was right because I checked it 3 times with a 9v battery. I turned on my computer quickly went to the BIOS Health monitor and my CPU temperature jumped from 62 to 73 to 82!!! I $hit you not!!! This all happend in a matter of mere seconds. I jumped up and flipped the switch on the main PSU. I just KNEW I had burned my chip. I took the peltier (HEATER) out and my system fired right up, then ran P95 for almost 5 hours. So I guess the maximum sustained temperature is 62







. I feel very lucky. Also, the two peltier coolers in my cooling loop are 80w and they cost a whopping $14.00 each.

Thanks for the thread Slappa,
P.S. I stand corrected: in my first post on the thread I jokingly said that *chew does not share much info when in fact he shares more than most. I had not read much of the thread at that point and now I've read 90%.


----------



## morphus1

Is that the bios for the ud5p?
Is it any good slappa??


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superbruce* 
(stable, not stabile)

Hey everyone.
This is the latest OC update with the (unpopular







) MSI 790FX-GD70. I installed the newest non-beta bios, 1.4 and noticed the clock timings were more accurate. On the 1.3 bios with 200x19.5 I would get 3.917, with the 1.4 bios I would get 3.90X. I played with 4Gh again but I would have to lower the NB so far the system was just not as fast (3dMark06, SuperPi) as it was at 3.9ish.

3.919
19.5x201
NB 2613
HTLink 2010
CPU VDD 1.475
CPU-NB VDD 1.35
CPU-NB 1.36
NB Voltage 1.35
All other Auto

I ran P95 4hr 54min with low (completely idle) temp of 29 and high of 50 (pictured). *Note the CPU temperatures during P95 were 47-50 and at 6:12 am the idle temprature went to 29 the screen shot I took does not show 29 because it occured almost 40 minutes after I shut down P95.

My RAM @ stock is 1600MHz 7-7-7-24 1.65v, now @ 1340MHz 6-6-6-20 1.67v.
I also ran 3dMark06 with all the same settings for CPU score, it is pictured as well.

Last night I stuck an extra peltier cooler between my CPU and waterblock. I KNOW the polarity was right because I checked it 3 times with a 9v battery. I turned on my computer quickly went to the BIOS Health monitor and my CPU temperature jumped from 62 to 73 to 82!!! I $hit you not!!! This all happend in a matter of mere seconds. I jumped up and flipped the switch on the main PSU. I just KNEW I had burned my chip. I took the peltier (HEATER) out and my system fired right up, then ran P95 for almost 5 hours. So I guess the maximum sustained temperature is 62







. I feel very lucky. Also, the two peltier coolers in my cooling loop are 80w and they cost a whopping $14.00 each.

Thanks for the thread Slappa,
P.S. I stand corrected: in my first post on the thread I jokingly said that *chew does not share much info when in fact he shares more than most. I had not read much of the thread at that point and now I've read 90%.

nice over clock but not very impressive on water, I guess you will be trying to go higher though, this is just a check point

edit: fixed


----------



## superbruce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
nice over clock but very impressive on water, I guess you will be trying to go higher though, this is just a check point

Did you mean "not very impressive on water?" I thought, from what I've read 4 would be a cinch, especially on water. I know, I know each chip is different... I love this thing and if this is as high (3919) I can get, I'm VERY happy







. 700Mhz x 4 is good in my book.

Also, to answer your question, I just tried 202x19.5 (3939) all voltages the same and did 19,122 on 3DMark06, and a CPU score of 5806,but it restarted its self after 50 minutes of P95, max temperature was 52.

I'll keep trying.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superbruce* 
Did you mean "not very impressive on water?" I thought, from what I've read 4 would be a cinch, especially on water. I know, I know each chip is different... I love this thing and if this is as high (3919) I can get, I'm VERY happy







. 700Mhz x 4 is good in my book.

Also, to answer your question, I just tried 202x19.5 (3939) all voltages the same and did 19,122 on 3DMark06, and a CPU score of 5806,but it restarted its self after 50 minutes of P95, max temperature was 52.

I'll keep trying.

yea I meant *not*


----------



## BioHzrd

Looking for some help ! getting Blue Screen after around 10/20Mins of Prime 95

Currently Sitting at

3895.3Mhz
X19
1.45V

HT Ref 205Mhz
Memory 410Mhz
South Bridge 349Mhz

5-5-5-15 is memory timing


----------



## kh90123

hey i can finish four hours of memtest running the ram at 1600Mhz with 7-7-7-22-27-1T timing,but it will bluescreen at prime95?any suggestion on how to fix this?my NB VID is at 1.4V and NB freq is 2400Mhz...HT link at 1920Mhz...


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Looking for some help ! getting Blue Screen after around 10/20Mins of Prime 95

Currently Sitting at

3895.3Mhz
X19
1.45V

HT Ref 205Mhz
Memory 410Mhz
South Bridge 349Mhz

5-5-5-15 is memory timing


Up your CPU Voltage to 1.5 at the least. Bet that will fix it


----------



## kh90123

A new BIOS version for Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P mobo is available now(F4I),link as below:
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=3010
__________________


----------



## kh90123

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=3010

dunno why the link wont work.go to gigabyte.com.tw and search from there.it's not in the US Gigabyte website yet.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...ProductID=3010

dunno why the link wont work.go to gigabyte.com.tw and search from there.it's not in the US Gigabyte website yet.


thanks I just updated


----------



## morphus1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


thanks I just updated


Hey Bud







, Do you think you could drop me a PM after a few days with thoughts on the bios?

I just did the flash now too







I have adjusted bios so im at 3.6 and 1333 ddr3 @1499 nb ht at 2200 and man i booted into vista in like half the time?
compared to b4 with the f3k??

I dunno maybe im just waaaaay to optimistic


----------



## ghot

*SLAPPA*...add me to the list


















AMI BIOS 0802
Win XP Pro 32bit

5-5-5-22-26-2T-2.1v
Dram freq. = 1066mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = 1.475v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.40v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = 2.10v
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.0v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

Ambient: 21C
Idle Temps: CPU: 28C....MCP: 41C
CPU Rev. = CACYC AC 0915APMW

Validation: 

Yes I just Easter egged this one...just put the numbers in and guessed. This is a work in progress of course.

*Couldn't get past an 18.5 CPU multiplier....any ideas?*

EDIT: This new (Ultra-like) Zalman is nice CPU cooler..unfortunately it can ONLY face up or down on this motherboard...ONLY use this cooler on an AMD mobo if there is a TON of room between CPU and RAM....on THIS motherboard with high profile RAM I was forced to use the "B" channel for the RAM. Also this new Zalman thermal compound is awesome.......no curing and dielectric.
TC# = ZM-STG2
The Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme was rated in top 5 air coolers and the TC was in top 10 with an "A" rating at that 80 TC review.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


*SLAPPA*...add me to the list









AMI BIOS 0802
Win XP Pro 32bit

5-5-5-22-26-2T-2.1v
Dram freq. = 1066mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = 1.475v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.40v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = 2.10v
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.0v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

Ambient: 21C
Idle Temps: CPU: 28C....MCP: 41C
CPU Rev. = CACYC AC 0915APMW

Validation: 

Yes I just Easter egged this one...just put the numbers in and guessed. This is a work in progress of course.

*Couldn't get past an 18.5 CPU multiplier....any ideas?*

EDIT: This new (Ultra-like) Zalman is nice CPU cooler..unfortunately it can ONLY face up or down on this motherboard...ONLY use this cooler on an AMD mobo if there is a TON of room between CPU and RAM....on THIS motherboard with high profile RAM I was forced to use the "B" channel for the RAM. Also this new Zalman thermal compound is awesome.......no curing and dielectric.
TC# = ZM-STG2
The Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme was rated in top 5 air coolers and the TC was in top 10 with an "A" rating at that 80 TC review.



What's your max load temp?if u wanna go higher than 18.5multiplier,try upping the voltage.i need 1.525V to be stable at 3.84GHz.as for NB VID, i need NB to be at 2600Mhz and NB VID at 1.45V for the ram to run at 1600Mhz(in fact, the ram was overvolted by 0.15V too)


----------



## ghot

well I'm running 1066 RAM...so I doubt I'll EVER get to 1600. This is a new BIOS for me (aka...NOT Award) you can see the BIOS voltage options I have to choose from...I listed them all. As for my temps at load they are smack dab in middle of screenshot....thats an Everest OSD panel









*NOTE: This is an ASUS M4N82 Deluxe SLI motherboard with a 980a chip[set]*....doesn't really have a SB I guess...where the SB should be is the hybrid SLI chip...the nForce 200.

Here is Newegg link to my mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...%20motherboard

...but I'm open to any ideas....please use the exact names for my voltages when you suggest I change them...the NB voltage listed above only goes up to 1.35v before it turns *RED*









However...the CPU/NB voltage goes up to 1.45v before it turns....*RED*.

Yes the numbers actually turn *RED* in the BIOS


----------



## kh90123

by the way the improvements in the new BIOS F4I for GA-MA-790XT UD4P is now the NB VID and VCore voltage is shown.then there are two more options in the ram: bank interleaving and channel interleaving.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghot* 
well I'm running 1066 RAM...so I doubt I'll EVER get to 1600. This is a new BIOS for me (aka...NOT Award) you can see the BIOS voltage options I have to choose from...I listed them all. As for my temps at load they are smack dab in middle of screenshot....thats an Everest OSD panel









*NOTE: This is an ASUS M4N82 Deluxe SLI motherboard with a 980a chip[set]*....doesn't really have a SB I guess...where the SB should be is the hybrid SLI chip...the nForce 200.

Here is Newegg link to my mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...%20motherboard

...but I'm open to any ideas....please use the exact names for my voltages when you suggest I change them...the NB voltage listed above only goes up to 1.35v before it turns *RED*









However...the CPU/NB voltage goes up to 1.45v before it turns....*RED*.

Yes the numbers actually turn *RED* in the BIOS









if you know that it's safe,you can go over the redzone...so you have a max temp of 42C?that's very impressive....mine have a max temp of almost 60C,even when using TRUE with push pull fans.if max temp is 42C,you should have a lot headroom to go.plus,you have a 0915(from previous post,someone mentioned that 0911,0915,0916 are good overclockers).if you get BSOD,that'd be problem with either NB or ram


----------



## ghot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kh90123* 
if you know that it's safe,you can go over the redzone...so you have a max temp of 42C?that's very impressive....mine have a max temp of almost 60C,even when using TRUE with push pull fans.if max temp is 42C,you should have a lot headroom to go.plus,you have a 0915(from previous post,someone mentioned that 0911,0915,0916 are good overclockers).if you get BSOD,that'd be problem with either NB or ram










Thats what I read also....P.S. the NB voltage is 1.1...NOT 1.0

I just tried to boot with 1.55vcore and I get BSOD Irq not equal or less than error: 0X000000A at any multi OVER 18.5









So you are saying that I should raise the actual NB voltage and not the CPU/NB voltage? Also, *** is the CPU VDDA voltage?


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
Up your CPU Voltage to 1.5 at the least. Bet that will fix it


Na no joy Fine playing round in windows soon as i stress it BSOD


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghot* 
Thats what I read also....P.S. the NB voltage is 1.1...NOT 1.0

I just tried to boot with 1.55vcore and I get BSOD Irq not equal or less than error: 0X000000A at any multi OVER 18.5









So you are saying that I should raise the actual NB voltage and not the CPU/NB voltage? Also, *** is the CPU VDDA voltage?

erm,i have my NB voltage +.1 V while CPU/NB at 1.40V.seems like mine is also not stable at 1600Mhz.normally if u get BSOD,it's normally memory error(it can also happen if cpu voltage is inadequate).black screen means cpu voltage/core freq related.


----------



## ghot

Ok here's what I tried:

CPU Vcore = 1.55v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.45v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = 2.10v
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.28v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

...same error, BSOD at even 19.0x Multi...maybe try the RAM on auto?

Maybe HT voltage up some? This mobo also has a mobo jumper for going over 1.7 vcore....but I'm assuming its for heartier cooling


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghot* 
Ok here's what I tried:

CPU Vcore = 1.55v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.45v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = 2.10v
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.28v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

...same error, BSOD at even 19.0x Multi...maybe try the RAM on auto?

Maybe HT voltage up some? This mobo also has a mobo jumper for going over 1.7 vcore....but I'm assuming its for heartier cooling









im also a newbie in this.haha.maybe u should try putting the ram to stock,try to identify what's wrong first.well,not all people need 1.45V on CPU/NB,most need around 1.3V to 1.4V(extra voltage will just turn into extra heat).try lowering or increasing the multiplier on NB freq too.i dont have the option to mess with HT voltage in the BIOS, and there's no point to increase HT link freq over 2000Mhz.it'll actually decrease the 3dmark score.the link i have on my desktop,will post when i finish the stability test on it.


----------



## ghot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


im also a newbie in this.haha.maybe u should try putting the ram to stock,try to identify what's wrong first.well,not all people need 1.45V on CPU/NB,most need around 1.3V to 1.4V(extra voltage will just turn into extra heat).try lowering or increasing the multiplier on NB freq too.i dont have the option to mess with HT voltage in the BIOS, and there's no point to increase HT link freq over 2000Mhz.it'll actually decrease the 3dmark score.the link i have on my desktop,will post when i finish the stability test on it.


Ok here's the full BIOS settings at prime stable @ 3.7 Ghz

5-5-5-22-26-2T-2.1v.........tried trc=28 also
Dram freq. = 1066mhz.........tried 800Mhz...no joy
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz.....just guessed this
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = 1.475v............tried up to 1.55 vcore
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.40v.......tried up tp 1.45
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = 2.10v
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.1v...............tried up tp 1.28v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

Both Interleaving are set to auto....aslo...ASUS said that trying to OC with the RAM in the "B" channel was NOT conducive to stable OC's....but due to the Zalman CPU cooler...the "B" channel for the RAM is my only option :/


----------



## kh90123

i have not used ur ram before,so if it still BSOD at higher oc,then i have no idea either...you have a much more powerful sig that mine


----------



## ghot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


i have not used ur ram before,so if it still BSOD at higher oc,then i have no idea either...you have a much more powerful sig that mine










I('m wondering if it isn't the arbitrary manual setting of the CPU/NB Freq. @2600

Well I'm off to bed...I'll try again this evening


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


I('m wondering if it isn't the arbitrary manual setting of the CPU/NB Freq. @2600

Well I'm off to bed...I'll try again this evening










hey,i saw that ur from PA.im from PA too,pittsburgh.lol...


----------



## superbruce

I added one click to the CPU-NB and ran P95 for 6hrs 16min. My max temperature is still 51 which surprised me, my low temp is still 29 as well.

3.939
19.5x202
NB 2626
HTLink 2020
CPU VDD 1.475
CPU-NB VDD 1.36
CPU-NB 1.37
NB Voltage 1.36
All other Auto

As always thanks for all the informative posts.
Mean people $uck, nerds $hare


----------



## jimibgood

You guys are too high on NB voltage. 1.35V should be good at 2600MHz. NB volts should be 1.2-1.3V. Try it out.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

im running prime 95 now and im almost up to the 2 hour mark







. settings are:
264x13.5, 1.42v load
2400mhz ht and nb
cpu-nb 1.3v
nb chip 1.2v
ht link 1.3v

I have noticed before and this time especially that core 3 completes the iterations in prime 95 a tad faster. its been going for almost 2 hours and all the other cores are about 3-5 tests behind core 3. is this a normal thing? I would imagine it has to do with the OS and services using up resources on those other cores. anyways, i will post officially after 3 hours - this will be my highest reference overclock thus far.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


im running prime 95 now and im almost up to the 2 hour mark







. settings are: 
264x13.5, 1.42v load
2400mhz ht and nb
cpu-nb 1.3v
nb chip 1.2v
ht link 1.3v

I have noticed before and this time especially that core 3 completes the iterations in prime 95 a tad faster. its been going for almost 2 hours and all the other cores are about 3-5 tests behind core 3. is this a normal thing? I would imagine it has to do with the OS and services using up resources on those other cores. anyways, i will post officially after 3 hours - this will be my highest reference overclock thus far.


kinda weird that one core is so far in front...normally they should go in tandem.mine always go together...if ur not running anything else,why would the resources be used up?what u mean by resources?even on prime95,my ram usage never reach 50%...


----------



## kh90123

hey brkbeatjunkie,are u gonna change ur heatsink?some of the oc'ers here have said to me before,that the zalman 9700 is a weak hsf for quads...and indeed it's true.after i have the true,i can bump my voltage up to 1.52V while still having lower temp...


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

I got my highest reference overclock!!

264.3x13.5
CPU 1.42v load
CPU NB 1.313v
NB Chip 1.21v
HT link 1.309v

validation


----------



## Bull

I just installed my 955 two days ago....A big diffrence in temps compared to my X3 720BE, I know one more core and more watts but what type of temps are you guys hitting?, I put a rather small OC on it (3.5) and I hit 45-49c. I'm scared to run Prime







...My cooler is in my sig, I probably need to reseat and paste if this is unnormal heat.

Thanks


----------



## AxEmAn

49c at full load is quite good, I hit 57-60C on prime95 at full load thats with 3800MHz @ 1.504v


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


I just installed my 955 two days ago....A big diffrence in temps compared to my X3 720BE, I know one more core and more watts but what type of temps are you guys hitting?, I put a rather small OC on it (3.5) and I hit 45-49c. I'm scared to run Prime







...My cooler is in my sig, I probably need to reseat and paste if this is unnormal heat.

Thanks



i believe that temp is fine. 62-64 is the max ive gathered from different sources. I ran prime for 3 hours today, 3.55Ghz with my zalman 9500 and it stayed at 56 pretty much the whole time, according to occt temp monitor which reads 8 degress higher than asus probe II, which claimed 48. Ill go with the hotter to be on the safe side, who knows, could be alot more hot inside the actual cores.


----------



## superbruce

3958 with 3hrs P95

3.958
19.5x203
NB 2638
HTLink 2029
CPU VDD 1.5
CPU-NB VDD 1.37
CPU-NB 1.38
NB Voltage 1.37
All other Auto

Max temp rose to 54.

Gotta go wash the cars...


----------



## greydor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


I got my highest reference overclock!!

264.3x13.5
CPU 1.42v load
CPU NB 1.313v
NB Chip 1.21v
HT link 1.309v

validation


I know you probably have tweaked your settings for awhile, but try and lower your voltage a bit. Your CPU voltage is very high for 3.5. I have a similar cooler, run stable at 3.62, and keep my voltage at 1.39.


----------



## ghot

Just a little tip regarding temps:

I just got a Coolermaster ATCS 840 full Tower...I added the 2x 120mm HD cage fans (interior) and the 120mm fan flat on bottom of case (intake)...my idle temps @ stock BIOS settings were in the 27-28C range. So.....

I did two things:
1. Raised the case another 2.5" off the top of the file cabinet it sits on...so the bottom intake fan would not be "starved" for air. Also I have an 8000 BTU A/C unit right behind and just to the right of my case, which just happens to blow right under my case.

2. The best thing though, was that I used duct tape to seal all the back of the cases passive venting...Why you ask....well because: the PSU, GTX 280 and the rear 120mm exhaust fan all ...exhaust...HOT air....then the 2x 230mm exhaust fans on the top of case would just suck the HOT air back in through the rear "venting", and in doing so, would heat up my interior. So, NOW, the only place the 2x 230mm top exhaust fans...can GET air from is....all my intake fans and NOT from the hot rear side of case.

WARNING: do NOT block the PSU, Vid Card and rear exhaust fan...JUST block the rest of the venting on the rear of the case.

Doing this, my idle @ stock settings, temp DROPPED 3-5C !!! We all learned long ago that you don't place an intake fan near an exhaust fan....unfortunately the newer cases coming out (especially those with top exhaust fans, and high CFM go against the age old policy. Although they are not "near" the rear exhaust...they DO in fact get a TON of air from the rear case "venting".

Most BIOS have a Tool that allows you to save your current BIOS setting....use it to save your OC's then set your BIOS back to defaults and FIRST get your temps as low as you can.....THEN over clock.

In my instance, using a Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme CPU cooler....at 3.7Ghz OC with vcore at 1.475v my CPU temps were only 42C, after 3+ hours of Prime 95 Blend. You can see my validation on page: 186 of this thread. The black rectangle in the SS is the Everest OSD panel with temps showing at load after 3+ hours.

*CAUTION: do NOT attempt this duct tape thing on an unattended comp !!* The reason it DOES work for me is dependent on my case/fans setup. I would assume that most cases with high CFM top exhaust fans will have this same problem. I would also assume that ANY case with a ton of venting on the back is more for water cooling than for air cooling


----------



## ghot

Now onto MY problem...

 [email protected]

ASUS M4N82 Deluxe [980a chipset]
AMI BIOS 0802
Win XP Pro 32bit

5-5-5-22-26-2T-2.1v 
Dram freq. = 1066mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = 1.475v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.40v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = 2.10v
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.1v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

Ambient: 21C
Idle Temps: CPU: 28C....MCP: 41C
Load temps: CPU: 42C....MCP: 43C (after 3+ hours of Prime 95/blend)
CPU Rev. = CACYC AC 0915APMW

Nothing I have tried will allow me to get a CPU multi over 18.5 !!
Anything over 18.5 gives me a IRQ equal or less than 0X000000A error.
[email protected] 18.5 multi....any CPU freq. over 200 gives me a "black screen"

I have tried with the CPU/NB freq. at 2000-2600
vcore all the way up to 1.55v
Dram freq both at 1066 amd at 800 and at auto
CPU/NB voltage all the way up to 1.45v
CPU VDDA up to its max before red line
Dram voltage up to 2.2v.... .1 over spec
HT Voltage up to its red line
NB voltage up to its red line

RAM timing you can see above...this is Corsair PC8500 Domiators the trc = 26 I just guessed from my M2N32 SLI Deluxe 590 SLI overclock from last year.

Obviously I'm having a NB or RAM issue here...if I try to raise the CPU freq. I get black screen.

Any help would be appreciated...with my load temps as low as they are....3.9Ghz or 4.0Ghz should be attainable.

NOTE: The motherboard manual says: NOT to use the black RAM slots if I intend to OC. Unfortunately, since the Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme CPU cooler, blocks one of the yellow slots....I have to use the black slots..or get low profile RAM. Could this be a cause of my blue screens at Windows loading?


----------



## ghot

also....ECC is currently disabled....should it be ....ON?

Duh...although my mobo supports it, apparently I don't have ECC memory.


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


i believe that temp is fine. 62-64 is the max ive gathered from different sources. I ran prime for 3 hours today, 3.55Ghz with my zalman 9500 and it stayed at 56 pretty much the whole time, according to occt temp monitor which reads 8 degress higher than asus probe II, which claimed 48. Ill go with the hotter to be on the safe side, who knows, could be alot more hot inside the actual cores.



Yeah, I'm just use to those low temps my Tricore 720 black use to post...I definetely need to go full tower, a 4870 x 2, and 4870 hog up all my room...when I do I'm going to give this a shot:http://www.innovationcooling.com/ICDDatasheet.htm


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


Now onto MY problem...

 [email protected]

ASUS M4N82 Deluxe [980a chipset]
AMI BIOS 0802
Win XP Pro 32bit

5-5-5-22-26-2T-2.1v 
Dram freq. = 1066mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = 1.475v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.40v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = 2.10v
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.1v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

Ambient: 21C
Idle Temps: CPU: 28C....MCP: 41C
Load temps: CPU: 42C....MCP: 43C (after 3+ hours of Prime 95/blend)
CPU Rev. = CACYC AC 0915APMW

Nothing I have tried will allow me to get a CPU multi over 18.5 !!
Anything over 18.5 gives me a IRQ equal or less than 0X000000A error.
[email protected] 18.5 multi....any CPU freq. over 200 gives me a "black screen"

I have tried with the CPU/NB freq. at 2000-2600
vcore all the way up to 1.55v
Dram freq both at 1066 amd at 800 and at auto
CPU/NB voltage all the way up to 1.45v
CPU VDDA up to its max before red line
Dram voltage up to 2.2v.... .1 over spec
HT Voltage up to its red line
NB voltage up to its red line

RAM timing you can see above...this is Corsair PC8500 Domiators the trc = 26 I just guessed from my M2N32 SLI Deluxe 590 SLI overclock from last year.

Obviously I'm having a NB or RAM issue here...if I try to raise the CPU freq. I get black screen.

Any help would be appreciated...with my load temps as low as they are....3.9Ghz or 4.0Ghz should be attainable.

NOTE: The motherboard manual says: NOT to use the black RAM slots if I intend to OC. Unfortunately, since the Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme CPU cooler, blocks one of the yellow slots....I have to use the black slots..or get low profile RAM. Could this be a cause of my blue screens at Windows loading?



Get Ram down to 800Mhz and up voltage to 1.58V on cpu. NB voltage 1.2 and ram voltage at 1.9. Use 19x and 203 FSB. CPU/NB voltage 1.35.


----------



## ghot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Get Ram down to 800Mhz and up voltage to 1.58V on cpu. NB voltage 1.2 and ram voltage at 1.9. Use 19x and 203 FSB. CPU/NB voltage 1.35.


Well I tried that and it did START to boot.....but then gave me a Windows / Ststem32 / config error....said to fix use XP CD which I didnt have to do fortunately...also tried at 1.55vcore and same problem???

BTW.... my CPU freq only goes in multiples of 2...aka....203 is not possible.

BRB it try again with 2.1v on RAM as that whats it rated at


----------



## ghot

No joy at 202 or 204....I also tried CPU/NB from 1.35 to 1.45 and vcore from 1.5 to 1.58

I'm beginning to think that ASUS was serious with the "use the yellow RAM slots for OCing" :/


----------



## beefdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


No joy at 202 or 204....I also tried CPU/NB from 1.35 to 1.45 and vcore from 1.5 to 1.58

I'm beginning to think that ASUS was serious with the "use the yellow RAM slots for OCing" :/


Lower your voltage, you dont need that much voltage for these 955's. I was able to do 3.6 on less than stock voltage. So lower your voltage and youll be ready to go....see attachment for proof of 3.6


----------



## ghot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beefdog* 
Lower your voltage, you dont need that much voltage for these 955's. I was able to do 3.6 on less than stock voltage. So lower your voltage and youll be ready to go....see attachment for proof of 3.6

I'm already AT 3.7 @1.475 bro ???


----------



## beefdog

try lowering the voltage on that overclock alittle too...i managed 3.75 at 1.37v










the biggest thing with the 955's is gettin the imc (northbridge) happy


----------



## ghot

Yeah I am well aware of that bro...now as soon as someone with an nVidia chipset does it....well then we be rockin and rollin


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skitzogreg*


I know you probably have tweaked your settings for awhile, but try and lower your voltage a bit. Your CPU voltage is very high for 3.5. I have a similar cooler, run stable at 3.62, and keep my voltage at 1.39.


how should i go about doing that cause one notch lower in the bios setting CPU voltage crashes prime95.

EDIT: ghot: as soon as someone does what with a nvidia chipset? i have one.


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


how should i go about doing that cause one notch lower in the bios setting CPU voltage crashes prime95.

EDIT: ghot: as soon as someone does what with a nvidia chipset? i have one.


not all chips are the same, even those with the same stepping.like for my situation,i need 1.525V(and yes,1.525V) to be able to reach 3.84Ghz with 240Mhz base clock and 16multi.there's usually a point where you'll need a big increase in voltage for small oc,that's when u know ur near the limit of the chip with ur current cooling.


----------



## ghot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


how should i go about doing that cause one notch lower in the bios setting CPU voltage crashes prime95.

EDIT: ghot: as soon as someone does what with a nvidia chipset? i have one.


...as soon as someone gets the NB happy at higher than 3.7Ghz







No matter what settings I use...either the NB or the RAM ....isn't happy, lol. I passed Prime95 for 3+ hours...but seem to be stuck at 3.7Ghz...and I only have 42C load on air @ 3.7 and my vcore at 1.475 is too high..it'll probably pass at 1.4 vcore, just haven't tried it yet.

If you wanna see what I've done so far...it's on page 186


----------



## ghot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


not all chips are the same, even those with the same stepping.like for my situation,i need 1.525V(and yes,1.525V) to be able to reach 3.84Ghz with 240Mhz base clock and 16multi.there's usually a point where you'll need a big increase in voltage for small oc,that's when u know ur near the limit of the chip with ur current cooling.


That's all well and good bro....but you don't have an nVidia chipset...do you? I have no problem with the vcore bro....I keep getting NB/RAM blue screens...I've had the vcore up to 1.58v and still no help :/ This mobo even has a jumper that'll let the "below zero crowd" go to 1.9 vcore lol

See my current 3.7Ghz wall on page 186


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


That's all well and good bro....but you don't have an nVidia chipset...do you? I have no problem with the vcore bro....I keep getting NB/RAM blue screens...I've had the vcore up to 1.58v and still no help :/ This mobo even has a jumper that'll let the "below zero crowd" go to 1.9 vcore lol

See my current 3.7Ghz wall on page 186










yeah,im using a gigabyte board with amd sb750 chipset.if u dont have any problem with the vcore then try to keep it low...i have ironed out the problem with my ram(that was with the timing and voltage)...but now i have problem with temps.idle at low 40s.full load avg at 60C,max is like 64C.you can try another way of oc'ing it,try the higher base clock way.like for mine now i have 240Mhz x16.


----------



## jaharris87

Successful overclock @ 3.612GHz core/2608MHz NB. Timings were tightened also to 8-8-8-22-32 from 9-9-9-24-33. All stock voltages.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=634676


----------



## BioHzrd

Priming mine atm but strangly on P95

Core1 is lagging 2 test be hind cores 2 & 3 and Core 4 is still sitting on the first test ( only up to 6 atm )

Any reaons for this ??


----------



## FlanK3r

jaharris:very nice with this vcore...How is your max stabil OC?


----------



## jaharris87

I haven't tried to hit my max yet; I got 3.8 with no problems a few weeks ago.


----------



## BioHzrd

Right now its 20tests behind and still on test 1 !!! theres got to be somin wrong with it ??

EDIT: Just reverted back to stock everything and Worker 4 (Core #3) is still stuck on Test 1 and never moves :/


----------



## Slappa

*Guys, HUGE list update incoming.

Adding ram column as well as 3D06 CPU Score column. It may take awhile.

Good job on the OCing guys.

I don't have too much time to read through the last few pages but if anyone has any burning unanswered questions, ask me right now, and I'll be glad to help.*


----------



## BioHzrd

Multi x19 (3800)

CPU V 1.505
NB V 1.150
HT V 1.250

Stable for around 40 Mins of OCCT (Not Using Prime Due To Above Posts From Myself) Havent touched Anyting bar Voltages and Multi what should i adjust to try get 3.8 Stable ??

Still trying to find my way round my MSI K9A2 Platinum 790FX had it for a year but first time ive tryed OCin with it


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BioHzrd*


Multi x19 (3800)

CPU V 1.505
NB V 1.150
HT V 1.250

Stable for around 40 Mins of OCCT (Not Using Prime Due To Above Posts From Myself) Havent touched Anyting bar Voltages and Multi what should i adjust to try get 3.8 Stable ??

Still trying to find my way round my MSI K9A2 Platinum 790FX had it for a year but first time ive tryed OCin with it


Well first off, is your ram stable?

Either stabilize it, or back it off before touching the cores. Same goes for the NB Frequency.

I would try less voltage, perhaps 1.475Vcore for 3.8GHz.

What are your load temps like?

*
PS, LIST UPDATED....Version 2.0







*


----------



## AxEmAn

When trying to find your max OC for your RAM, how much do the timings matter. for instance mine is at 5-5-5-18, and its PC-8500 DDR2, so would increasing the timing be better or worse(lets say 6-6-6-24).
Also I only see a way to change the frequency like this (333mhz, 677mhz, 800mhz, and 1066mhz,) it that number the total? or is that for each stick?


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
When trying to find your max OC for your RAM, how much do the timings matter. for instance mine is at 5-5-5-18, and its PC-8500 DDR2, so would increasing the timing be better or worse(lets say 6-6-6-24).
Also I only see a way to change the frequency like this (333mhz, 677mhz, 800mhz, and 1066mhz,) it that number the total? or is that for each stick?

increasing timing would increase the latency(as it takes more cycle to fetch the data), but it enables u to go for higher ram freq.so in short, tighter timing lower freq looser timing u can go higher freq.the freq functions like a ratio, and increasing ur ref clock will increase ram freq(that's why some people prefer base clock overclocking, as u can get the ram to run at higher freq.note:since the memory controller is now integrated, we no longer call it front side bus.)

so, regarding the performance,since i didnt do much benchmarking,but i'd say that the performance difference would not be really noticeable, unless u turn the timing too loose.in 3dmark06,for my settings,it'd make like maybe a few hundred points of difference,but that's all.stability matters more.
one example would be like having 16multi and 240Mhz base clock.if u set ur ram to 677Mhz,then u'll have the ram running at 1600Mhz and a cpu clock of 3840Mhz.I have tried this a few times, but no luck.so now im stuck with 1280Mhz on ram and NB freq 2400Mhz.well,gotta wait for my fan controller to put back my delta fan.two more days and im gonna rock again.
by the way,use memtest86 to test the stability of ram(memtest has mentioned that it's better to run any intensive memory test outside of windows,since it may cause data corruption).im not sure whether it tests the NB tho,need some guide here.
one link u might be interested in regarding ram speed and NB speed and the performance:
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...ad.php?t=56715

to slappa:about ur 1.475V for 3.8Ghz, i beg to differ...no matter what, i just need 1.52V to run at 3.84Ghz.anything lower would give bluescreen at just the start of prime95









that's just my piece of thought.im open for any advice and correction


----------



## AxEmAn

In the process of doing a major overhaul in the bios, that was a good link, nice read, thanks _kh90123_
It seems I have to underclock the crap out of my ram just to get my system to boot into windows
here is where I'm at right now
2x2GB=5-5-5-15-1T 260Mhz <---isn't that way too low?
NB=2595Mhz
cpu=3893Mhz @ 1.488v (259.6*15)
I see no reason why 3900Mhz stability for the cpu shouldn't be easy.......


----------



## ghot

Ok heres the problem: I seem to hit a wall at 3.7Ghz+ here are the two options I've tried so far:

ASUS M4N82 Deluxe [980a chipset]
AMI BIOS 0802
Win XP Pro 32bit

5-5-5-22-26-2T-2.1v 
Dram freq. = 1066mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = 1.475v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.40v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = 2.10v
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.1v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

Ambient: 21C
Idle Temps: CPU: 28C....MCP: 41C
Load temps: CPU: 42C....MCP: 43C (after 3+ hours of Prime 95/blend)
CPU Rev. = CACYC AC 0915APMW

and....

CPU Ratio = 18x
FSB Freq. = 206
PCIE Freq. = 100
DRAM Freq. = [set @ 800] reads: 825
CPU/NB Freq. = Auto
HT Link Speed = Auto

DRAM Command Rate = 2T
DRAM Timing = Auto

CPU Voltage = 1.475
CPU/NB Voltage = Auto
DRAM Voltage = 2.1
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = Auto
nForce200 Voltage = Auto

In the top case...if i try to up the CPU multi I get 0X000000A errors
In the lower case...if I up the FSB freq. past 206...same problem

Temps, voltages etc are not a problem this is a unstable NB/RAM issue...I'd prefer to get solutions from M3N-HT owners with the AMI BIOS...or any other mobo with a 780a chipset & the AMI BIOS.

Thx in advance


----------



## superbruce

At 3939 (202x19.5) NB Frequency 2626

3DMark 06 final score was 19, 122
3DMark 06 CPU score was 5886 (screen-shot)
RAM 1346 6-6-6-20-33

At 3958 (203x19.5) NB Frequency 2639

3DMark 06 final score was 19, 148
3DMark 06 CPU score was 5925 (screen-shot)
RAM 1352 6-6-6-20-33

So, adding one click to the Bus speed (202-203) added 26 points to the full 3DMark score, but added 39 points to the CPU score. RAM speed increased slightly +6 and NB frequency by 13.

Off topic but I thought it was interesting...









Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


Ok heres the problem: I seem to hit a wall at 3.7Ghz+ here are the two options I've tried so far:

ASUS M4N82 Deluxe [980a chipset]
AMI BIOS 0802
Win XP Pro 32bit

5-5-5-22-26-2T-2.1v 
Dram freq. = 1066mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = 1.475v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.40v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = 2.10v
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.1v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

Ambient: 21C
Idle Temps: CPU: 28C....MCP: 41C
Load temps: CPU: 42C....MCP: 43C (after 3+ hours of Prime 95/blend)
CPU Rev. = CACYC AC 0915APMW

and....

CPU Ratio = 18x
FSB Freq. = 206
PCIE Freq. = 100
DRAM Freq. = [set @ 800] reads: 825
CPU/NB Freq. = Auto
HT Link Speed = Auto

DRAM Command Rate = 2T
DRAM Timing = Auto

CPU Voltage = 1.475
CPU/NB Voltage = Auto
DRAM Voltage = 2.1
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = Auto
nForce200 Voltage = Auto

In the top case...if i try to up the CPU multi I get 0X000000A errors
In the lower case...if I up the FSB freq. past 206...same problem

Temps, voltages etc are not a problem this is a unstable NB/RAM issue...I'd prefer to get solutions from M3N-HT owners with the AMI BIOS...or any other mobo with a 780a chipset & the AMI BIOS.

Thx in advance


I actually owned a M3N-HT Deluxe (non mempipe edition) first of all your ram is set too high iMO. next you are going to need more NB voltage, and more CPU vCore.
Try to lower your ram to 677 then see if you still get blue screens. I am still learning about this chip with my Destroyer nForce 780a chipset, its only been about a month, but I'm finally able to get CPU3900Mhz NB2600Mhz (semi-stable)

*EDIT* Now when I run Prime95 512K FFT my pc just SHUTS OFF, what is all that about????


----------



## superbruce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


Ok heres the problem: I seem to hit a wall at 3.7Ghz+ here are the two options I've tried so far:

ASUS M4N82 Deluxe [980a chipset]
AMI BIOS 0802
Win XP Pro 32bit

5-5-5-22-26-2T-2.1v 
Dram freq. = 1066mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = 1.475v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.40v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = 2.10v
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.1v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

Ambient: 21C
Idle Temps: CPU: 28C....MCP: 41C
Load temps: CPU: 42C....MCP: 43C (after 3+ hours of Prime 95/blend)
CPU Rev. = CACYC AC 0915APMW

and....

CPU Ratio = 18x
FSB Freq. = 206
PCIE Freq. = 100
DRAM Freq. = [set @ 800] reads: 825
CPU/NB Freq. = Auto
HT Link Speed = Auto

DRAM Command Rate = 2T
DRAM Timing = Auto

CPU Voltage = 1.475
CPU/NB Voltage = Auto
DRAM Voltage = 2.1
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = Auto
nForce200 Voltage = Auto

In the top case...if i try to up the CPU multi I get 0X000000A errors
In the lower case...if I up the FSB freq. past 206...same problem

Temps, voltages etc are not a problem this is a unstable NB/RAM issue...I'd prefer to get solutions from M3N-HT owners with the AMI BIOS...or any other mobo with a 780a chipset & the AMI BIOS.

Thx in advance


Could you post a screen shot of CPU-Z with the "Memory" tab showing?
Your temperatures are incredible!!!


----------



## AxEmAn

Yeah those are very cool temps for that frequency. at 3800MHz stable 1.504 vcore I hit 60C running prime95.......
he needs more voltage to get stable


----------



## ghot

Ill try that but I think I already tried 667 for the RAM as for voltages...I've tried them all up to redline....no joy....I'm afraid Imma have to get low profile ram to fit the "A" channel which is currently UNDER the CPU cooler :/


----------



## ghot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superbruce*


Could you post a screen shot of CPU-Z with the "Memory" tab showing?
Your temperatures are incredible!!!


as for my temps...see my cooling tips on page 188









as for CPU-Z see my official post on page 186


----------



## superbruce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


I actually owned a M3N-HT Deluxe (non mempipe edition) first of all your ram is set too high iMO. next you are going to need more NB voltage, and more CPU vCore.
Try to lower your ram to 677 then see if you still get blue screens. I am still learning about this chip with my Destroyer nForce 780a chipset, its only been about a month, but I'm finally able to get CPU3900Mhz NB2600Mhz (semi-stable)

*EDIT* Now when I run Prime95 512K FFT my pc just SHUTS OFF, what is all that about????


Mine did the same thing (15 times or so at different speeds). That is when I found increasing the CPU-NB would increase minutes/hours I could run P95. At 3939 it ran 10 minutes then the whole system would just reboot. I increased the CPU-NB one click, then it ran P95 1hr and shut down/reboot, increased CPU-NB again and ran 3+hrs. Hope this helps. Don't give up.


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


as for my temps...see my cooling tips on page 188









as for CPU-Z see my official post on page 186










I dont think we have 188 pages in this thread looks like 60+ pages ...so ??????

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superbruce*


Mine did the same thing (15 times or so at different speeds). That is when I found increasing the CPU-NB would increase minutes/hours I could run P95. At 3939 it ran 10 minutes then the whole system would just reboot. I increased the CPU-NB one click, then it ran P95 1hr and shut down/reboot, increased CPU-NB again and ran 3+hrs. Hope this helps. Don't give up.










By "increasing CPU-NB" do you mean voltage? or increasing the speed/frequency?


----------



## superbruce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


I dont think we have 188 pages in this thread looks like 60+ pages ...so ??????

By "increasing CPU-NB" do you mean voltage? or increasing the speed/frequency?


Very sorry, I meant CPU-NB voltage. Let us know what happens. It was funny seeing that you wrote that your system would shut down, I assumed that would happen to everyone. Maybe not...

Again, apologies


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superbruce* 
Very sorry, I meant CPU-NB voltage. Let us know what happens. It was funny seeing that you wrote that your system would shut down, I assumed that would happen to everyone. Maybe not...

Again, apologies









will adjust the voltage and see if I can get more than 10 min in Prime before shutdown


----------



## superbruce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghot* 
as for my temps...see my cooling tips on page 188









as for CPU-Z see my official post on page 186









Your CPU-Z shot on 186 shows your RAM speed at 533(x2=1066 stock speed) and your bus speed was at 200. When you increase your bus speed it increases your RAM speed as well unless you adjust it back down in the BIOS with the RAM divisors.
Then on page 191 you said
"FSB Freq. = 206
PCIE Freq. = 100
DRAM Freq. = [set @ 800] reads: 825"
FSB freq. at 206 will increase RAM speed.

Sorry if this is confusing, that is why I asked that you do a CPU-Z shot now so we can see what your RAM speed is now.


----------



## AxEmAn

this is what I can change in my bios as far as voltage is concerned
CPU HT Voltage
Chipset voltage

also I can't independently change the NB freq.
there is
CPU & NB HT speed (which is a multiplier goes from 1x to 15x)
When I change it I see no difference


----------



## superbruce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
this is what I can change in my bios as far as voltage is concerned
CPU HT Voltage
Chipset voltage

also I can't independently change the NB freq.
there is
CPU & NB HT speed (which is a multiplier goes from 1x to 15x)
When I change it I see no difference

I would up the CPU-HT voltage by 1, restart try P95. If you see no change add 1 more. If still no change (getting past the 10min. P95 barrier) reduce CPU-HT back 2, increase Chipset by 1 and so on. This method seemd to work for me, hope it helps.

Rule of thumb- Never, ever change more than one voltage setting at a time. Always test a single change in voltage independently.

Keep plugging away, takes hours and hours...


----------



## ghot

This is where I am currently at:

CPU Ratio = 18x
FSB Freq. = 208
PCIE Freq. = 100
DRAM Freq. = [set @ 800] reads: 825
CPU/NB Freq. = Auto
HT Link Speed = Auto

DRAM Command Rate = 2T
DRAM Timing = Auto

CPU Voltage = 1.475
CPU/NB Voltage = Auto
DRAM Voltage = 2.1
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.2
nForce200 Voltage = Auto










NOTE: the CPU freq in CPU-Z reads 206.7 even though it 208 in BIOS...lol

Keep in mind that due to CPU cooler I cant run the RAM in channel "A" as is recommended by ASUS ^^


----------



## ghot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
I dont think we have 188 pages in this thread looks like 60+ pages ...so ??????

By "increasing CPU-NB" do you mean voltage? or increasing the speed/frequency?

There are currently 192 pages


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghot* 
ok heres the problem: I seem to hit a wall at 3.7ghz+ here are the two options i've tried so far:

Asus m4n82 deluxe [980a chipset]
ami bios 0802
win xp pro 32bit

5-5-5-22-26-2t-2.1v
dram freq. = 1066mhz
cpu/nb freq. = 2600mhz
ht link speed = 2.0ghz
cpu vcore = 1.475v
cpu/nb voltage = 1.40v
cpu/vdda voltage = auto
dram voltage = 2.10v
ht voltage = auto
nb voltage = 1.1v
nforce 200 voltage = auto

ambient: 21c
idle temps: Cpu: 28c....mcp: 41c
load temps: Cpu: 42c....mcp: 43c (after 3+ hours of prime 95/blend)
cpu rev. = cacyc ac 0915apmw

and....

Cpu ratio = 18x
fsb freq. = 206
pcie freq. = 100
dram freq. = [set @ 800] reads: 825
cpu/nb freq. = auto
ht link speed = auto

dram command rate = 2t
dram timing = auto

cpu voltage = 1.475
cpu/nb voltage = auto
dram voltage = 2.1
ht voltage = auto
nb voltage = auto
nforce200 voltage = auto

in the top case...if i try to up the cpu multi i get 0x000000a errors
in the lower case...if i up the fsb freq. Past 206...same problem

temps, voltages etc are not a problem this is a unstable nb/ram issue...i'd prefer to get solutions from m3n-ht owners with the ami bios...or any other mobo with a 780a chipset & the ami bios.

Thx in advance

Lower your ram frequency. You will not lose much performance. Lower your ram voltage. Set your CPU/NB voltage to 1.35V and set NB frequency to 2400 to 2600MHz. This will help your overclock.. Raise CPU voltage to 1.5V to 1.55V your temps are great. You will easily hit 3.85GHz. Update your bios also.


----------



## ghot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
lower your ram frequency. You will not lose much performance.

I already lowered it to 800 and even tried 667 that is NOT the problem, well the 1066 was. But even at 800 or 667 I have the same issues....and unless you have an nVidia chipset...you advice while appreciated is not helping.

I have the feeling it has to do with RAM timings because...I don't have a "manual" choice in the RAM timings section.....I have two choices: AUTO or BOTH...neither of which allow ME full control over the timings.

As I have said about 10 times already....ASUS recommends that OCer's use the yellow RAM slots (channel A)....but due to my CPU cooler one of the yellow slots is blocked, so I HAVE to use the black slots (channel B)....

SO....

what I am trying to do BEFORE I go buy low profile RAM...aka NOT Dominators...is to make SURE that using channel B is in fact the problem.

IF I can somehow break this 3.7Ghz+ barrier...then I will know that channel B is ok for OCing. This is WHY I'd like to hear from those who have a 780a or 980a chipset with an AMI BIOS


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superbruce* 
Keep plugging away, takes hours and hours...









and hours and hours and hours and hours








I was changing more than one setting at a time, trying to reason with my machine, it's not working out all that well......one at a time I will force myself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghot* 
There are currently 192 pages









Your right, I changed my posts per page in my CP....my bad


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghot* 
I already lowered it to 800 and even tried 667 that is NOT the problem, well the 1066 was. But even at 800 or 667 I have the same issues....and unless you have an nVidia chipset...you advice while appreciated is not helping.

I have the feeling it has to do with RAM timings because...I don't have a "manual" choice in the RAM timings section.....I have two choices: AUTO or BOTH...neither of which allow ME full control over the timings.

As I have said about 10 times already....ASUS recommends that OCer's use the yellow RAM slots (channel A)....but due to my CPU cooler one of the yellow slots is blocked, so I HAVE to use the black slots (channel B)....

SO....

what I am trying to do BEFORE I go buy low profile RAM...aka NOT Dominators...is to make SURE that using channel B is in fact the problem.

IF I can somehow break this 3.7Ghz+ barrier...then I will know that channel B is ok for OCing. This is WHY I'd like to hear from those who have a 780a or 980a chipset with an AMI BIOS










You need more cpu voltage. I needed 1.58V to achieve 3.857Ghz. Your cooling will handle it no problem as long as your under 55 deg full load your golden.

You do not need to hear from them. Try my suggestion. I had the same problem and all I needed was voltage!(cpu). I told you take NB to 2400-2600Mhz. I gave voltage settings. Do not be hard headed.. Try it.

You HAVE to have a setting for manual Ram timings. YOUR BIOS HAS IT.


----------



## ghot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
You need more cpu voltage. I needed 1.58V to achieve 3.857Ghz. Your cooling will handle it no problem as long as your under 55 deg full load your golden.

You do not need to hear from them. Try my suggestion. I had the same problem and all I needed was voltage!(cpu)

I tried your suggestion the last time you posted it....all it did was mess up windows...fortunately I have Crash free BIOS









It's NOT a CPU voltage problem bro for the 8th time....it's a RAM/NB issue, hence the BSOD 0X000000A errors and the fact that I tried ALL the CPU voltages....


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
You need more cpu voltage. I needed 1.58V to achieve 3.857Ghz. Your cooling will handle it no problem as long as your under 55 deg full load your golden.

You do not need to hear from them. Try my suggestion. I had the same problem and all I needed was voltage!(cpu). I told you take NB to 2400-2600Mhz. I gave voltage settings. Do not be hard headed.. Try it.

You HAVE to have a setting for manual Ram timings. YOUR BIOS HAS IT.

First of all I think you are basing your suggestions on an amd chipset, and he has an nvidia chipset......In turn, these chipsets are very touchy when overclocking the NB. More so than with your 790Fx chipset which is far easier to overclock the whole board by increasing the fsb/cpu host freq.

So maybe your suggestions really are doing no good, what works for you, most def will not work in his case. Two completely different chipsets....he needs advice from people who have a nvida chipset, or have good experience with these boards


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
In the process of doing a major overhaul in the bios, that was a good link, nice read, thanks _kh90123_
It seems I have to underclock the crap out of my ram just to get my system to boot into windows
here is where I'm at right now
2x2GB=*5-5-5-15-1T* 260Mhz <---isn't that way too low?
NB=2595Mhz
cpu=3893Mhz @ 1.488v (259.6*15)
I see no reason why 3900Mhz stability for the cpu shouldn't be easy.......

Can you really run those blocks at 1T??


----------



## superbruce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghot* 
I tried your suggestion the last time you posted it....all it did was mess up windows...fortunately I have Crash free BIOS









It's NOT a CPU voltage problem bro for the 8th time....it's a RAM/NB issue, hence the BSOD 0X000000A errors and the fact that I tried ALL the CPU voltages....

This may sound weird, have you considered dremeling off part of the heatsink (heat spreader) on your RAM that sticks up so far? Just enough to fit them into the slots closest to the CPU. With your temps your RAM will be fine.


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Can you really run those blocks at 1T??









As I am finding out, obiviously I can run them, but not stable


----------



## ghot

Well here is with lower voltages and tighter timings...still passed


















settings for this run:

ASUS M4N82 Deluxe [980a chipset]
AMI BIOS 0802
Win XP Pro *32bit*

5-5-5-15-22-2T-2.1v
Dram freq. = 1066mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = 1.425v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.25v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = 2.10v
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.2v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

Ambient: 21C
Idle Temps: CPU: 26C....MCP: 37C
Load temps: CPU: 37C....MCP: 46C (after 3+ hours of Prime 95/blend)
CPU Rev. = CACYC AC 0915APMW

VALIDATION: 

and here is Everest Memory Bench:


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghot* 
Well here is with lower voltages and tighter timings...still passed


















settings for this run:

ASUS M4N82 Deluxe [980a chipset]
AMI BIOS 0802
Win XP Pro *32bit*

5-5-5-15-22-2T-2.1v
Dram freq. = 1066mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = 1.425v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.30v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = 2.10v
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.2v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

Ambient: 21C
Idle Temps: CPU: 26C....MCP: 37C
Load temps: CPU: 43C....MCP: 46C (after 3+ hours of Prime 95/blend)
CPU Rev. = CACYC AC 0915APMW

VALIDATION: 

and here is Everest Memory Bench:










What your ambient temp? There must be freezing?


----------



## ghot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superbruce* 
This may sound weird, have you considered dremeling off part of the heatsink (heat spreader) on your RAM that sticks up so far? Just enough to fit them into the slots closest to the CPU. With your temps your RAM will be fine.

Doesn't sound weird at all, in fact I was going to do that but, in order to get the high profile (tall) heatsinks under the cooler, I'd have to dremel off half of the heat pipes too....and THAT didn't seem like a good idea to me









....and dremeling RAM is NEVER a good idea...especially since they sell low profile RAM!


----------



## ghot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
What your ambient temp? There must be freezing?









17C-21C is ambient.....I'm telling ya this Zalman CPNS 10X Extreme with the Zalman ZM-STG2 thermal grease rocks! These AMD 955's are pretty flat to begin with and a razor blade test on the Zalman heatsink is awesome...dead flat except for the diagonal check where it's only ...maybe 0.0001 off. Passes the "coin test" no problem.

BUT the REAL secret is this:
1. Coolermaster ATCS 840 full tower with the 3x 120mm optional fans (Sycthe SFF21G)

2. My 8000 BTU A/C window unit is 4" behind and 4" to the right of my case...AND I put 2.5 inch oak block under the legs which gives a total of 3" under the case, which happens to sit on a file cabinet, which puts the underside of case on level with the A/C vents....AND....one of the 75CFM 120mm Scythe's mounts flat on bottom of case (inside)(intake).

3. BUT the REAL trick is I put *duct tape on ALL the passive vents on rear of case*. Why, you ask! Well....short answer: it lowered my temps 4-5C. Long answer: This case has 2x 230mm exhaust fans on the top, and they suck a LOT of air. They suck SO much air...that I found that they were sucking all the HOT rear exhausts (PSU, GTX280, 120mm rear exhaust fan)....right back into the case through the passive venting on back of case.
*DO NOT BLOCK THE REAR EXHAUSTS WITH DUCT TAPE....just the passive air holes !!*

This case and ALL cases with a ton of passive venting on back side, are designed to aid the water cooling setups. They actually mess up air cooling setups.

We all learned, back in the beige mid tower crapola case days....that you NEVER put an intake fan near a hot air exhaust fan. Even though the fans causing the same sort of problem happen to be on top of case.....they STILL screw up internal air flow on cases with a ton of passive venting on rear.

In other words...for the coolest air inside the case...the exhaust fans should ONLY be able to GET air to exhaust, from the intake fans or from the case interior.

It took me 3 weeks to figure out why my temps were so high with so many godly fans...LOL....I was contemplating case mods, baffles, ducts, etc., till I remembered my old POS mid tower with 80mm fans...I thought why was that case so cool and this GOD case so warm....ANSWER: the old case didn't have a zillion holes on back of case, right where all the HOT exhaust was.

IF you try this, DO NOT LEAVE YOUR CASE UNATTENDED, until you are sure that your temps stay lower both at night and in the hottest part of the day !!

That said...this is where i used the duct tape on the Coolermaster 840 full tower:










*P.S. IF you have water cooled parts..then DO NOT duct tape these passive air holes on back of case...they were PUT there FOR water cooled setups!*


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beefdog*


Lower your voltage, you dont need that much voltage for these 955's. I was able to do 3.6 on less than stock voltage. So lower your voltage and youll be ready to go....see attachment for proof of 3.6



some cpu/motherboard combos may be able to run higher on stock voltage, but that really isn't the case with all 955's. My board has .2-.3v of droop under load, so to get to 3.6ghz, at least with my setup, I had to raise CPU voltage to 1.48v (which is actually 1.456v no load and 1.42v 100%load)

not all 955's act the same way. i probably got one that was made on wednesday


----------



## BioHzrd

I havent touched the RAM tbh its at stock timing and Freq ill back off the volts and try again, Load temps sitting at 50C last time i checked CoreTemp and to me thats a tad heigh on W/c !

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Well first off, is your ram stable?

Either stabilize it, or back it off before touching the cores. Same goes for the NB Frequency.

I would try less voltage, perhaps 1.475Vcore for 3.8GHz.

What are your load temps like?

*
PS, LIST UPDATED....Version 2.0







*


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

anybody know the limit temperature for the nvidia 750a MCP chipset? I've been running 264x13.5, with 9x on the NB for 2450 NB/HT clocks. Everest says 51 degrees celsius for the MCP and thats at idle. my system has shown stability through prime and playing games, im just not sure how hot the NB can get. i really like where i am now with overclocking - i just want to make sure im not causing permanent damage by leaving the ref clock at 35%+ (265-270mhz). i would post screens but im on my g5 tower learning mySQL and Apache web server stuff. wordpress is your friend when it comes to that!!


----------



## FlanK3r

*AIR cooling, 1.58V ,-) not bad i think....*


----------



## kh90123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
*AIR cooling, 1.58V ,-) not bad i think....*










wow....this guy just got higher than what Chew* got...


----------



## kh90123

sorry.i didnt see properly.it's a 965....how's the benchmark going?


----------



## FlanK3r

it was some at xtremesystems

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=231200
, better waiting to reviews for few days...


----------



## AxEmAn

The 965 is out now???? Dang you upped the multi to 23? wow.

Also, question I am getting a frozen screen about 3-5min into booting windows. I am upping the cpu frequency, instead of the multi. It seems the only way to overclock my NB, is to lower the multi, and increase the Cpu speed......but why does the system freeze like that?


----------



## Rubashka

Hi guys,

I am new to overclocking. Right now i have my 955 chip running @ 3524Mhz vcore @ v1.344 (in BIOS set to auto), all of my other voltages are set on auto as well at this moment. I did not change anything other than multiplier.

Ran OCCT for 90 mins stable, full load temps are 45C - 46C.

Please take a look at my screenshots, and let me know if i am doing something wrong at this moment and will this damage my chip? What voltages should i start increasing if i want to go higher... or can i stay on auto?

Thanks guys.


----------



## superbruce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


Doesn't sound weird at all, in fact I was going to do that but, in order to get the high profile (tall) heatsinks under the cooler, I'd have to dremel off half of the heat pipes too....and THAT didn't seem like a good idea to me









....and dremeling RAM is NEVER a good idea...especially since they sell low profile RAM!


The heat sink on your ram is simply an added stick of aluminum to increase surface area for improved heat dissapation bla bla bla and given the fact that your system temps (best I've seen on air







) your RAM will be fine without the additional 1/2" or so of aluminum. You could add a small case fan blowing directily on your RAM as well (I have mine blowing down the RAM longways). It is completely up to you though. Since your mother board manufacturer recommended using the other slots I'd give a try. I bought an infra red thermometer (HarborFreight Tools ~$40)and measured my RAM Temps when giving them more voltage, then added a fan.

Sorry to ask, when you try to go higher than 3.7 what are your symptoms? I'm not trying to insult anyone in any way just seeing if I can help.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rubashka*


Hi guys,

I am new to overclocking. Right now i have my 955 chip running @ 3524Mhz vcore @ v1.344 (in BIOS set to auto), all of my other voltages are set on auto as well at this moment. I did not change anything other than multiplier.

Ran OCCT for 90 mins stable, full load temps are 45C - 46C.

Please take a look at my screenshots, and let me know if i am doing something wrong at this moment and will this damage my chip? What voltages should i start increasing if i want to go higher... or can i stay on auto?

Thanks guys.







YOUR GOLDEN TO 1.55v AS LONG AS LOAD TEMPS STAY UNDER 55.


----------



## superbruce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rubashka*


Hi guys,

I am new to overclocking. Right now i have my 955 chip running @ 3524Mhz vcore @ v1.344 (in BIOS set to auto), all of my other voltages are set on auto as well at this moment. I did not change anything other than multiplier.

Ran OCCT for 90 mins stable, full load temps are 45C - 46C.

Please take a look at my screenshots, and let me know if i am doing something wrong at this moment and will this damage my chip? What voltages should i start increasing if i want to go higher... or can i stay on auto?

Thanks guys.






Good job









I highly recommend scrolling to the top of the page and clicking on "First" as in first page of this thread, once there scroll down and locate this line:
GREAT OCING GUIDE: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=240 Credit goes to Chew* Over at XS

The guide I'm referencing MAY be clickable here so check out this well written guide to give you great advice on what you need to tackle first. We'll still be here and we'll help, but first things first.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rubashka* 
Hi guys,

I am new to overclocking. Right now i have my 955 chip running @ 3524Mhz vcore @ v1.344 (in BIOS set to auto), all of my other voltages are set on auto as well at this moment. I did not change anything other than multiplier.

Ran OCCT for 90 mins stable, full load temps are 45C - 46C.

Please take a look at my screenshots, and let me know if i am doing something wrong at this moment and will this damage my chip? What voltages should i start increasing if i want to go higher... or can i stay on auto?

Thanks guys.


First of all, for now temps look good, however that may not be the case when you add voltage to the mix.

Also, test with 3 hours Prime 95 to test for 100% stability...OCCT does not stress the IMC or ram.

Also, be sure that ram and IMC are in fact 100% stable before touching the cores. If they aren't, your core OC will be held back.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
YOUR GOLDEN TO 1.55v AS LONG AS LOAD TEMPS STAY UNDER 55.

I bet his chip won't even be able to boot 1.55







....it might though, usually not common on air.


----------



## ghot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superbruce*


The heat sink on your ram is simply an added stick of aluminum to increase surface area for improved heat dissapation bla bla bla and given the fact that your system temps (best I've seen on air







) your RAM will be fine without the additional 1/2" or so of aluminum. You could add a small case fan blowing directily on your RAM as well (I have mine blowing down the RAM longways). It is completely up to you though. Since your mother board manufacturer recommended using the other slots I'd give a try. I bought an infra red thermometer (HarborFreight Tools ~$40)and measured my RAM Temps when giving them more voltage, then added a fan.

Sorry to ask, when you try to go higher than 3.7 what are your symptoms? I'm not trying to insult anyone in any way just seeing if I can help.











apparently the RAM I bought fails in the QVL list...in a really weird way...my RAM has asterisks under the "a" and the "C" column....

A...supports one module inserted in any slot as single channel memory configuration.

B...Supports one pair of modules inserted into either the yellow or black slots as one pair of dual channel memory configuration.

C...Supports four modules inserted into both the yellow and black slots as two pairs of dual channel memory configuration.

...and it gets worse...

"You may install varying memory sizes in channel A (yellow) and channel B (black). The system maps the total size of the lower sized channel for the dual channel configuration. Any excess memory from the higher sized channel is then mapped for single channel operation.

Due to CPU limitation, DDR2 1066mhz is supported by AM3.AM2+ Cpu for one DIMM per channel only. For system stability, when four DIMMs are installed, all DIMMs run at DDR2 800Mhz as the default setting.

We recommend that you install the memory modules in the yellow slots for better overclocking capability."

Now...if I read the A, B, C and the 3 paragraphs below, correctly, it means that to get dual channel running at 1066Mhz and to have overclock stability, I must use RAM the has an asterisk in the "B" column, and use it in the yellow slots. SO..... I went to Newegg and found ALL the low profile 1066Mhz RAM that was offered in 2x 2Gb flavors and added them all to the "cart", then I went through the QVL and found all the memory that had an asterisk in the "B" column......this left me with ONE memory choice...GEIL.

Granted, I could simply get 4 DIMMS (4x 1 or 2Gb stix) and populate all four slots, but this would then default to 800Mhz RAM, which I don't really want to do. So, in a week or two (payday) I'll just get the GEIL and see if it either....works as advertised or that AMD, Corsair and ASUS are just full of it.

As for the error I get when trying to get past 3.7Ghz...it's always the same:

...at the Win XP 32bit loading screen progress bar....it blue screens and gives a 0X000000A error...EVERY time. Add to that the fact that noone at Corsair, ASUS, or AMD seems to know the correct answer. They are all very helpful, but noone wants to be the one to say either, "you got a crappy motherboard (which I don't believe is the case), or that you are going to be stuck at 800Mhz RAM no matter what you do. If the GEIL RAM which satisfies BOTH the QVL and the motherboard manual requirements, does NOT work, as advertised, then we will know that this is an 800Mhz board...no matter what you do. If it does work, then I should be able to break the 3.7Ghz barrier.

Here is a link to the Bjorn3D review, where apparently someone got 4.0Ghz on air...simple as can be. http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1565&pageID=6856.....however they make no mention of what type of RAM they used, what slots it was installed in, or what settings they used or temps they got when overclocked.

So...I guess that when I have the GEIL RAM...we will know for sure









...and please for the sake of my 52 year old fingers...the next time you "get curious" simply go to the ASUS website and DL the QVL and the motherboard manual.


----------



## ghot

here's an SS of Everest concerning the memory....if anyone sees anthing I have missed...well I'd appreciate the help.

Problem: as soon as I try to pass 3.7Ghz I get a blue screen at the Windows load screen progress bar with a 0X000000A stop code.










NOTE: despite what the SS shows...the RAM is set to 1066mhz and yes I have tried setting it to 800Mhz and even tried 2x 1Gb sticks of 800Mhz Dominator RAM as well....same problem.


----------



## AxEmAn

I think its time to throw in my lapped 940 chip, so I can get my 955 stepping, and lap it in the process. Not sure if the CM V8 needs to be lapped as it is pretty flat already, think I'll make a new thread with some video for this


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
First of all, for now temps look good, however that may not be the case when you add voltage to the mix.

Also, test with 3 hours Prime 95 to test for 100% stability...OCCT does not stress the IMC or ram.

Also, be sure that ram and IMC are in fact 100% stable before touching the cores. If they aren't, your core OC will be held back.

I bet his chip won't even be able to boot 1.55







....it might though, usually not common on air.


what do u think about LinX for stability? I mean, its good, we tested it and i mean, LinX know unstability RAM or NB...with the same setings and lower CPU-NB vcore i got error and then i get little higher CPU-NB and next was ok.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


what do u think about LinX for stability? I mean, its good, we tested it and i mean, LinX know unstability RAM or NB...with the same setings and lower CPU-NB vcore i got error and then i get little higher CPU-NB and next was ok.


It may work, however, it is just lesser known.

We can not be 100% sure that it will pick up all errors.

Prime 95 has been around for longer, and it is almost 100% accurate for catching instabilities every time.

I've personally never used the program.

If you and a few other users can come up with some results showing how effective LinX is, then I may consider it as a legit stress testing program.

*PS. I just hit 16.063s in Superpi 1m with the same setup as before. Got 1 core to 4.26GHz for it. Did not screenshot it though.*


----------



## McDown

Just a small update on my overclock.
Finally I managed NB at 2600 with RAM 1600/7-7-7-24-1T








Seems to me that GD70 likes 2nd and 3rd RAM slots more than 1st and 2nd
I also used Windows 7 64bit.
BIOS v1.4

CPU 3.8ghz / 1.424V (1.43V in BIOS)
RAM 1600mhz / 1.69V
CPU-NB 1.336V (1.3V in BIOS)
NB 2600mhz / 1.2V


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
It may work, however, it is just lesser known.

We can not be 100% sure that it will pick up all errors.

Prime 95 has been around for longer, and it is almost 100% accurate for catching instabilities every time.

I've personally never used the program.

If you and a few other users can come up with some results showing how effective LinX is, then I may consider it as a legit stress testing program.

*PS. I just hit 16.063s in Superpi 1m with the same setup as before. Got 1 core to 4.26GHz for it. Did not screenshot it though.*

How do you overclock just one core?


----------



## FlanK3r

nice clock


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
How do you overclock just one core?

in AOD its not problem or in K10stat (dont watch on my setings, PCie isnt so high and NB core too not, its any bug in AOD)


----------



## BioHzrd

Im trying to overclock mine starting with NB Frq atm just upping the Muliti its sitting at 2200Mhz atm how far should i push it ?? also is running prime Blend what i should use to stress it ??

Also looking at ram after i max out the NB should i change timings or leave them be as much help as possible would be grand !


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
Im trying to overclock mine starting with NB Frq atm just upping the Muliti its sitting at 2200Mhz atm how far should i push it ?? also is running prime Blend what i should use to stress it ??

Also looking at ram after i max out the NB should i change timings or leave them be as much help as possible would be grand !

Well push it as high as you can go.

All chips are different. All NB's vary for what they can handle at what voltage. Mine can do 2640MHz @ +.2v and that is what I leave it at for 24/7. Some chips can hit as high as 2800-2900 with the same voltage. Its sort of luck of the draw.

Try to get as tight timings, and fastest speeds as you can.









Overclock the ram with the NB overclocked to ensure that the NB can handle any ram OC.


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Well push it as high as you can go.

All chips are different. All NB's vary for what they can handle at what voltage. Mine can do 2640MHz @ +.2v and that is what I leave it at for 24/7. Some chips can hit as high as 2800-2900 with the same voltage. Its sort of luck of the draw.

Try to get as tight timings, and fastest speeds as you can.









Overclock the ram with the NB overclocked to ensure that the NB can handle any ram OC.

But what if you cant OC the NB without OCing the ram too, them how do you go about it?

*I can't use AOD in win7x64* *but K10stat seems to work great*


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
But what if you cant OC the NB without OCing the ram too, them how do you go about it?

*I can't use AOD in win7x54* *but K10stat seems to work great*

But when would that ever be the situation?

You can always OC them separately.


----------



## skugpezz

2.7ghz nb stable


----------



## BioHzrd

What timing should i go for ??

Im really a noob when it comes to OCin now adays havent done it since my old 2.8Ghz 939 !!!

So as much help info instructions as possible would be grand loll !


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
But when would that ever be the situation?

You can always OC them separately.

Well maybe in software but not in my Bios, its either increase the multi, or increase cpu, nb, ram all at once. So its hard to tell if the NB is stable before OCing the RAM.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
Well maybe in software but not in my Bios, its either increase the multi, or increase cpu, nb, ram all at once. So its hard to tell if the NB is stable before OCing the RAM.

Yes when you up the HT. Ref clock it overclocks cpu, nb and ram. However, you up the fsb, but then you put the NB multi down and the cpu multi down near stock.


----------



## AxEmAn

Oh I see so when I up the ref. then turn the cpu multi down a notch, and the cpu HT NB Multi down a notch also.....this will in turn OC just the NB correct?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
Oh I see so when I up the ref. then turn the cpu multi down a notch, and the cpu HT NB Multi down a notch also.....this will in turn OC just the NB correct?

That was a confusing post, let me explain this more clearly.

200*16 = 3200MHz CPU (STOCK)

220*14.5 = 3190MHz CPU

Say your ram multi is 6.66x

Now your ram would be 220*6.66= 1465MHz as opposed to 1333MHz stock (200*6.66)

NB also goes up from 200*10 to 220*10= 2200MHz NB
Same with HT.

Now to the keep the NB back at stock to isolate the ram you would just lower the NB multiplier.

So 220*9=1980MHz

Yes it is not exact, but it is close to stock and that is all that matters. This is how you isolate CPU, ram and NB.


----------



## AxEmAn

Sorry if my post made no sense, it did in my head. Anyway, thanks Slappa, I am getting a better understanding of how to isolate each component when testing for an overclock.
Obviously I have never tested the ram for OCed stability before, as I thought I have.
I love it, *learning*
So you say its best to start with the RAM?


----------



## BioHzrd

Hit the max NB on all stock voltages.

Right HT Multi at 12 NB sitting at 2400Mhz according to CPU-Z, Memory FSB







RAM 3:8 in bios its 1:2:6.66 i cant remeber ill check next restart Freq is 1066 CPU-Z shows it at 533.5

Im asuming the Sum of both sticks is where the 1066Mhz comes in ??

Timings set to Auto atm as i havent got a clue what to change so timing atm is changed from CL5-5-5-15 to 5-7-7-20

Any Help on what i should change the timing to ?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
Sorry if my post made no sense, it did in my head. Anyway, thanks Slappa, I am getting a better understanding of how to isolate each component when testing for an overclock.
Obviously I have never tested the ram for OCed stability before, as I thought I have.
I love it, *learning*
So you say its best to start with the RAM?

Yep. Start with the ram. Preliminary testing is a runthrough of memtest. To test for 100% ram stability, Prime 95 blend for 2-3 hours is necessary.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
Hit the max NB on all stock voltages.

Right HT Multi at 12 NB sitting at 2400Mhz according to CPU-Z, Memory FSB







RAM 3:8 in bios its 1:2:6.66 i cant remeber ill check next restart Freq is 1066 CPU-Z shows it at 533.5

Im asuming the Sum of both sticks is where the 1066Mhz comes in ??

Timings set to Auto atm as i havent got a clue what to change so timing atm is changed from CL5-5-5-15 to 5-7-7-20

Any Help on what i should change the timing to ?

Don't worry, your sticks are running at 1066MHz. It is called DDR2 ram for a reason. This stands for Double Data Rate. So multiply 533*2 and you get 1066MHz









No need to loosen timings if 5-5-5-15 stock is what they are supposed to be. (Lower timings are better)


----------



## Asmola

I just reached semi-1,5h-stable (not yet 8h prime) with 18,5x206 3811MHz and *2884MHz*! Before with that oc which is on the list, i got ~20400marks from 3dmark06, but now with 40MHz lower CPU but 130MHz higher NB i get almost 21200. Huge difference i guess?!xD I could push it even further but memory starting to hitting wall, and i dont wanna lose timings.


----------



## superbruce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghot* 
apparently the RAM I bought fails in the QVL list...in a really weird way...my RAM has asterisks under the "a" and the "C" column....

A...supports one module inserted in any slot as single channel memory configuration.

B...Supports one pair of modules inserted into either the yellow or black slots as one pair of dual channel memory configuration.

C...Supports four modules inserted into both the yellow and black slots as two pairs of dual channel memory configuration.

...and it gets worse...

"You may install varying memory sizes in channel A (yellow) and channel B (black). The system maps the total size of the lower sized channel for the dual channel configuration. Any excess memory from the higher sized channel is then mapped for single channel operation.

Due to CPU limitation, DDR2 1066mhz is supported by AM3.AM2+ Cpu for one DIMM per channel only. For system stability, when four DIMMs are installed, all DIMMs run at DDR2 800Mhz as the default setting.

We recommend that you install the memory modules in the yellow slots for better overclocking capability."

Now...if I read the A, B, C and the 3 paragraphs below, correctly, it means that to get dual channel running at 1066Mhz and to have overclock stability, I must use RAM the has an asterisk in the "B" column, and use it in the yellow slots. SO..... I went to Newegg and found ALL the low profile 1066Mhz RAM that was offered in 2x 2Gb flavors and added them all to the "cart", then I went through the QVL and found all the memory that had an asterisk in the "B" column......this left me with ONE memory choice...GEIL.

Granted, I could simply get 4 DIMMS (4x 1 or 2Gb stix) and populate all four slots, but this would then default to 800Mhz RAM, which I don't really want to do. So, in a week or two (payday) I'll just get the GEIL and see if it either....works as advertised or that AMD, Corsair and ASUS are just full of it.

As for the error I get when trying to get past 3.7Ghz...it's always the same:

...at the Win XP 32bit loading screen progress bar....it blue screens and gives a 0X000000A error...EVERY time. Add to that the fact that noone at Corsair, ASUS, or AMD seems to know the correct answer. They are all very helpful, but noone wants to be the one to say either, "you got a crappy motherboard (which I don't believe is the case), or that you are going to be stuck at 800Mhz RAM no matter what you do. If the GEIL RAM which satisfies BOTH the QVL and the motherboard manual requirements, does NOT work, as advertised, then we will know that this is an 800Mhz board...no matter what you do. If it does work, then I should be able to break the 3.7Ghz barrier.

Here is a link to the Bjorn3D review, where apparently someone got 4.0Ghz on air...simple as can be. http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1565&pageID=6856.....however they make no mention of what type of RAM they used, what slots it was installed in, or what settings they used or temps they got when overclocked.

So...I guess that when I have the GEIL RAM...we will know for sure









...and please for the sake of my 52 year old fingers...the next time you "get curious" simply go to the ASUS website and DL the QVL and the motherboard manual.









Sorry to hear about the RAM situation. I hate having limited choices...
HOWEVER








RAM: I spent, I forget now, 2 months deciding which RAM I should go with. I kept ending up on OCZ threads where "Tony" is well versed in AMD/OCZ overclocking. He seems to be real partial to 1600Mhz RAM and running them at 1333 with tighter (lower) timings. I know you said you tried lowering your RAM to 800, but have you tried raising the voltage to your RAM, or (I'm going out on a limb here) tried 4-5-5 for RAM timings? (







I've read hundreds of posts here in the last few weeks and cannot remember what each person has tried or not, apologies if you've already tried)

Error-0X000000A This is instability! Duh, but the question is WHY??? I'm no genius, but the plan in the back of my head from the get-go was to find my highest stable OC, then do a clean install of windows. I'm sure with all the blue-screens, and complete shut-downs I've seen (caused







) that there has to be some corrupted system files. Would/could this cause 0X000000A, my guess is yes. There are several methods to replace windows system file without doing a full reinstall. Might be worth a shot.

NOTE: at one point my machine kept freezing during 3DMark06 AFTER running P95 for 3hrs, I reinstalled my chipset drivers, and video card drivers THEN I made it through 3DMark06 with flying colors.

Link to microsoft's guidance for your error.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/314063


----------



## superbruce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
Just a small update on my overclock.
Finally I managed NB at 2600 with RAM 1600/7-7-7-24-1T








Seems to me that GD70 likes 2nd and 3rd RAM slots more than 1st and 2nd
I also used Windows 7 64bit.
BIOS v1.4

CPU 3.8ghz / 1.424V (1.43V in BIOS)
RAM 1600mhz / 1.69V
CPU-NB 1.336V (1.3V in BIOS)
NB 2600mhz / 1.2V


















Hey man, nice system and good job on the OC! My RAM is in the same faimly as yours and I was curious if you've tried using 1333 with 6-6-6 timings. Tony, on the OCZ forums seems to think we can get better results with speed through timings like this. Actually he recommends trying for 5-5-5. I tried setting mine tat 5-5-5 once and no boot, but I did not raise the voltage or try 5-6-6, or any other variant... Just curious.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superbruce* 
Hey man, nice system and good job on the OC! My RAM is in the same faimly as yours and I was curious if you've tried using 1333 with 6-6-6 timings. Tony, on the OCZ forums seems to think we can get better results with speed through timings like this. Actually he recommends trying for 5-5-5. I tried setting mine tat 5-5-5 once and no boot, but I did not raise the voltage or try 5-6-6, or any other variant... Just curious.

I did try 1333 with 666 (oops 6-6-6







), in fact it easier to gain stability with 1333 cuz we all know that Phenom II not specified for 1600mhz. But for me it was more like a challenge.
7-7-7 / 1600 little bit faster then 6-6-6 / 1333, 5-5-5 would be the fastest for sure but required a lot of work to make it stable.


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Yep. Start with the ram. Preliminary testing is a runthrough of memtest. To test for 100% ram stability, Prime 95 blend for 2-3 hours is necessary.

Don't worry, your sticks are running at 1066MHz. It is called DDR2 ram for a reason. This stands for Double Data Rate. So multiply 533*2 and you get 1066MHz









No need to loosen timings if 5-5-5-15 stock is what they are supposed to be. (Lower timings are better)

So should o change the timing manualy back to 5-5-5-15 ?


----------



## ghot

@ SUPERBRUCE....well you were in part correct....I was starting to lose internet connection speed ( i have a 20Mb/s //// 20Mb/s connection).....after all the blue screens.

First I assumed verizon...then assumed bad mobo....but ASUS suggested driver corruption...well they were right...re-installed the chipset drivers and poof....got my internet speed back.

If you are at all curious about my RAM compatibility issues....just got to ASUS website and DL my motherboard manual....check pages 2-11 and 2-16.....they make a rubiks cube look simple lol


----------



## ghot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
So should o change the timing manualy back to 5-5-5-15 ?

You should set ur RAM with the timings they are labeled with.

In my case with Corsair 2x 2Gb 1066 its 5-5-5-15-22-2T @ 2.1v

Here is a newegg link with 6 different types of 2x 2GB G Skill 1066 check the specs sheet for the ones you have

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...4&name=G.SKILL


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


I just reached semi-1,5h-stable (not yet 8h prime) with 18,5x206 3811MHz and *2884MHz*! Before with that oc which is on the list, i got ~20400marks from 3dmark06, but now with 40MHz lower CPU but 130MHz higher NB i get almost 21200. Huge difference i guess?!xD I could push it even further but memory starting to hitting wall, and i dont wanna lose timings.


























try setings with 204 busspeed and the same NB multiplier and higher CPU multiplier. I think, its possible stable ,-)


----------



## Asmola

Almost there, second core failed little before 2hour. Need's little more voltage perhaps.


----------



## Asmola

By the way, i reseated my cooler yesterday and i took my cpu's stepping up and it looks like this: 0915BPDW


----------



## FlanK3r

This last run was with "my setings" or in your 206 busspeed etc?1 error is "good" i think, not bad...


----------



## Asmola

No, that's with 206 settings. Im pretty sure that if i raise CPU-NB Voltage by one notch, it will pass. I did some test with Vantage and surprisely i gained more GPU points with those settings and GPU's @ 780/1180 than i got with 4GHz CPU, 2740NB and 790/1190 GPU's.
Here screens from my best score so far and with these new settings:
Best:

New:


FlanK3r, if i try those your settings, i need to raise voltage by one notch and as you can see my prime picture, temps are already pretty high..


----------



## BioHzrd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


You should set ur RAM with the timings they are labeled with.

In my case with Corsair 2x 2Gb 1066 its 5-5-5-15-22-2T @ 2.1v

Here is a newegg link with 6 different types of 2x 2GB G Skill 1066 check the specs sheet for the ones you have

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...4&name=G.SKILL



Cheers for that mate, one thing though the Bank Cycle Time (tRC) isnt listed in the specs nor on the side of the ram :/ what should i set it to ? or ust leave it at Auto


----------



## FlanK3r

my friend tested PII x4 940 and he wasnt problem with max temperatures 66 C in burn. Maybe your chip is the same for higher temps...


----------



## BioHzrd

Fatal Error: Rounding was 0.494140625, expect less than 4 (Worker #4) 2 Tests 3 Minutes 1 error

Mems at 1066 (1:2.66) 5-5-5-15 T2 Timing and Unganaged mode V2.0
3800Mhz x19 Multi 1.464 VCore
HT Multi x12 NB Freq 2400Mhz

What could be casuing Worker 4 To fail ?

EDIT: Max Temp was 43C at Full Load if thats ne help


----------



## Asmola

I'm pretty sure that i can get it stable, but im worried about CPU insulate which can only handle 62c i guess..


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
Fatal Error: Rounding was 0.494140625, expect less than 4 (Worker #4) 2 Tests 3 Minutes 1 error

Mems at 1066 (1:2.66) 5-5-5-15 T2 Timing and Unganaged mode V2.0
3800Mhz x19 Multi 1.464 VCore
HT Multi x12 NB Freq 2400Mhz

What could be casuing Worker 4 To fail ?

Drop HT to 2000 cause it wont matter anything, And give more juice to memory, try 2.05 if you can. How much your tRC is? tRC should be tRAS + tRP, in your case 5+15=20. -> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=28


----------



## BioHzrd

My tRC was still set to Auto as i was unsure of what to set it to according to CUP-z its sat at 32 ill set it to 20 when i reboot, Should that sort out the error ??


----------



## Asmola

As you can see, i had same error last night..








And i'm pretty sure that i need to raise CPU-NB Voltage by one notch. How much your CPU-NB voltage? You should try giving it some more v.


----------



## BioHzrd

NB is still stock atm so ill up it a bit, I tryed upping ram and CPU but ill back them down again and try the NB


----------



## BioHzrd

Right Nb Voltage up to Notches think its round 1.50 and same error also upped HT Voltage by 1 to no avail !!

What else could it be apart from my 4th Core being Faulty !


----------



## Asmola

1.5 is enough for 2900Mhz NB! 1.3 should be fine with 2400. Perhaps it's memory problem, try putting memorytimings to stock and see what happens, if it fails, then its obviously memory problem.

Have you readed that? Have you oc'd with that guide? If not, you should try.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=240


----------



## BioHzrd

Memory is at stock timing so im hoping its not that :| trying a notch down on the CPU Multi see what happens

Same error at 3.7 as at 3.8 so im guessin it could be memory but unsure what the change Timings to from the stock 5-5-5-15 tRC 20 T2 2.05V


----------



## Asmola

You have only those voltage settings on your bios?


----------



## BioHzrd

yeah there the only 4 i have to play with


----------



## Asmola

That might be problem of yours that you dont have CPU-NB Voltage, only for NB on motherboard..








This is not unusual problem, many people are suffering with same problem.
You can only try to find max oc to your NB with that voltage which is given by your mobo.

Edit: You can also try AMD OverDrive if you could change more things from there. Or K10STAT.


----------



## BioHzrd

So should i just up the NB voltage i have n hope for the best ??

Just reset the HT/NB Multi so its back running at 2000Mhz and i still get the error


----------



## Asmola

Set all memory settings/timings to auto, set Memory Voltage where it should be and try again.


----------



## BioHzrd

So all memeory settings back to Auto including the Voltage (Voltage was set to auto to begin with)

Im up to 1.5V on the NB Voltage and still no luck !!


----------



## Asmola

You are missing something.. Have EVER got passed?


----------



## BioHzrd

Miss type i ment 1.2V Nb

Passed Test 3 this time so it going better this time lol !

NVM ! failed 2sec after posting this ! Im about to give up to be honest getting on my tits now !


----------



## FlanK3r

without CPU-NB voltage is possible get about 2400MHz at NB. Remember, u must get about 2400MHz or u let 2000MHz (between 2150-2250 is bug, its whorse than default NB clock)


----------



## BioHzrd

So i need a NB Clock of at least 2400Mhz ??

Is that what your saying ?

I had it at that with the setings i post earlyer and still got the error every single time on Core 4 after 2 mins without fail no matter how much or little voltage i gave to everything.


----------



## skugpezz

where I am at with 2.7ghz nb stable


----------



## jaharris87

Just did a Max OC for the hell of it; not stable of course, but here are the results:

4080 MHz
1.5375V
2400 HT
2400 NB
1600 RAM/9-9-9-24-33

SuperPi 1M: 16.989s

Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=640954

SuperPi:


----------



## Asmola

Slappa, update my stepping! CACYC AC 0915BPDW I'm looking for new overclock also, im heading to 2800+ NB and ~3800-3850 cpu.


----------



## FlanK3r

Asmola: Maybe today il test, what setings is better for me 24/7 in: x264, practice encode in wme, practice kompression+dekompression and superpi:

first: 3895MHz (busspeed 205), NB clock 2665MHz = *my actually max 24/7 settings*
second: 3857MHz (busspeed 203), NB clock 2842MHz

Later today il post it


----------



## bitz

Here is my 3hr stable OC. Please include in the chart.
CPU @ 3960 - 1.52v
CPU-NB @ 1.25v
NB @ 2640 - 1.1v
HT @ 2160


----------



## DevilGear44

Does anybody know if there's a real difference between the 95W and 125W versions of the Phenom II 945? Besides less power consumption?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kh90123*


wow....this guy just got higher than what Chew* got...










Thats not standard air....

He ran an airconditioner and has dual 260CFM fans.....

Of course hes going to get good results.

All of chew*'s air results has a single fan with a fraction of that CFM. And he doesn't run AC


----------



## FlanK3r

*whos better stable OC? We will see...*

first setings: CPU 3895MHz 2665MHz for NB, busspeed 205
second setings: CPU 3857MHz 2842MHz for NB, busspeed 203

I tried quickly some benchs and aplications

*Winrar bench*

CPU 3895MHz=2766KB/s


CPU 3857MHz=2764KB/s



*Fritzchess bench*

CPU 3895MHz= 9473 score


CPU 3857MHz= 9385 score


*Superpi 4M*

CPU 3895MHz= 1m 38.844s


CPU 3857MHz= 1m 39.343s


*AVS video convertion*

CPU 3895MHz= 2m 16s


CPU 3857MHz= 2m 17s


*X264 2.0 bench HD resolution*

CPU 3895MHz= average 86.565 FPS and 21.16 FPS , max temperatures, all cores 57 C

_Results for x264.exe v0.58.747
encoded 1442 frames, 84.82 fps, 3905.23 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 86.90 fps, 3905.23 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 87.56 fps, 3905.23 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 86.98 fps, 3905.23 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 21.29 fps, 3952.94 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 21.12 fps, 3952.94 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 21.07 fps, 3952.94 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 21.16 fps, 3952.94 kb/s

System Details
--------------
NameAMD Phenom
CodenameDeneb
SpecificationAMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor
Core Stepping
Technology45 nm
Core Speed3895.2 MHz (19.0 x 205.0 MHz)
_

CPU 3857MHz= average 85.8725FPS and 20.9475 FPS, max temperatures 3x56 C + 1x 57C

_Results for x264.exe v0.58.747
encoded 1442 frames, 84.98 fps, 3905.23 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 86.33 fps, 3905.23 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 85.69 fps, 3905.23 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 86.49 fps, 3905.23 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 20.92 fps, 3952.95 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 20.93 fps, 3952.95 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 20.97 fps, 3952.94 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 20.97 fps, 3952.94 kb/s

System Details
--------------
NameAMD Phenom
CodenameDeneb
SpecificationAMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor
Core Stepping
Technology45 nm
Core Speed3857.1 MHz (19.0 x 203.0 MHz)_

I think, diferent is in this benchs very small, but it see, 3895MHz with 2665MHz for NB is a bit better.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bitz*


Here is my 3hr stable OC. Please include in the chart.
CPU @ 3960 - 1.52v
CPU-NB @ 1.25v
NB @ 2640 - 1.1v
HT @ 2160










Hey there,
Very nice stable overclock there bitz


----------



## bitz

Thanks Bullant. It took me a while to get to this result


----------



## ghot

Ok here is my latest stable OC (page 193..at bottom)










ASUS M4N82 Deluxe [980a chipset]
AMI BIOS 0802
Win XP Pro 32bit

5-5-5-15-22-2T-2.1v
Dram freq. = 1066mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = 1.425v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.25v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = 2.10v
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.2v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

Ambient: 21C
Idle Temps: CPU: 26C....MCP: 37C
Load temps: CPU: 37C....MCP: 46C (after 3+ hours of Prime 95/blend)
CPU Rev. = CACYC AC 0915APMW

THEN..............I changed to:

CPU Multi: *19x*
5-5-5-15-*24*-2T-*2.2v*
Dram freq. = 1066mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = *1.450v*
CPU/NB Voltage = *1.2v*
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = *2.2v*
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.2v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

....it booted into Windows...so I ran Prime 95 blend...it lasted 2 hours and 50 minutes, at 3.8Ghz....does anyone see anything I'm missing? Please don't say more voltage on CPU...at 1.475 it blue screened at Windows loading screen. After 2 hours 50 minutes of prime 95 at the settings I've listed....it blue screened IN Windows...to fast to read...insta-restart :/

Now I can't even get it to boot..at the 3.8Ghz settings....even after letting comp cool down???


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


Ok here is my latest stable OC (page 193..at bottom)

ASUS M4N82 Deluxe [980a chipset]
AMI BIOS 0802
Win XP Pro 32bit

5-5-5-15-22-2T-2.1v
Dram freq. = 1066mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = 1.425v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.25v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = 2.10v
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.2v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

Ambient: 21C
Idle Temps: CPU: 26C....MCP: 37C
Load temps: CPU: 37C....MCP: 46C (after 3+ hours of Prime 95/blend)
CPU Rev. = CACYC AC 0915APMW

THEN..............I changed to:

CPU Multi: *19x*
5-5-5-15-*24*-2T-*2.2v*
Dram freq. = 1066mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = *1.450v*
CPU/NB Voltage = *1.2v*
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = *2.2v*
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.2v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

....it booted into Windows...so I ran Prime 95 blend...it lasted 2 hours and 50 minutes, at 3.8Ghz....does anyone see anything I'm missing? Please don't say more voltage on CPU...at 1.475 it blue screened at Windows loading screen. After 2 hours 50 minutes of prime 95 at the settings I've listed....it blue screened IN Windows...to fast to read...insta-restart :/

Now I can't even get it to boot..at the 3.8Ghz settings....even after letting comp cool down???


First things first....it could have been heat that caused the instability.

Only other thing I can think of is adding +.05 to the CPU/NB


----------



## ghot

not heat....at both the 3.7 ghz and the 3.8ghz temps were 38C or under...I also tried the CPU/Nb at 1.25 ...... I read a post by vendetta saying that CPU VDDA helps stablize CPU vdroop...Imma try 1.25 CPU/NB AND a little CPU/VDDA...technically I have the wrong RAM....Imma pick up some Mushkin in 1.5 weeks....due to CPU cooler I gotta run the RAM in the black slots (channel B) and the Corsair isn't rated for trunning in channel B whereas the mushkin is....I've also read Corsair is putting promo IC's on the RAM these days :/

BRB imma try to boot into 3.8 with those settings......also i just SET the NB at 2500...that could be part of problem


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


not heat....at both the 3.7 ghz and the 3.8ghz temps were 38C or under


Okay, then just try raising the CPU/NB.

Most NB's tend to like more than +.1V for over 2400-2500MHz.

Plus, you telling me that you failed at around 3 hours (When the NB is being stressed most) really points me towards that. Try it out.

Increase the CPU/NB by +.05V


----------



## ghot

ok CPU/NB 1.2250
CPU/NB freq. 2400
CPU/VDDA 2.6 (range is 2.5-2.8) im at 3.8ghz now


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


ok CPU/NB 1.2250
CPU/NB freq. 2400
CPU/VDDA 2.6 (range is 2.5-2.8) im at 3.8ghz now


No need to lower your NB, you should have just increased the voltage slightly.

Either way, if you got 2 hours and 50 mins, I would say that is stable enough for everyday use.


----------



## ghot

wierd thing....when I get BSOD.......IN windows....I hafta to go back to 3.7ghz and wait a bit before itll let me back into my 3.8Ghz setup...lol...also check this 512-1024 run










.and on the 2 hour 50 min run.....core 1....started lagging about 3-4 seconds behind other cores....and by 3 hours minus is was 28 seconds behind the other 3 cores ;/

My memory is NOT QVL approved for channel B slots ....although the same memory in 800mhz speed ...IS lol

If you feel a desire for brain damage DL my mother board manual and read pages 2-11 to 2-16


----------



## superbruce

Slappa, please update, and sorry for the LENGTHY post.

200x20 4000
CPU-VDD=Auto
CPU-NB VDD=Auto
*CPU=1.52*
CPU-NB=1.3
NB=*1.36*
CPU score 3DMark06=5967

Screenies + BIOS pics

Yesterday Fri 7 Aug, after many, many failed 4Ghz attemps I actually started writing down voltages and tracking how many minutes I would get through P95, and I think my lucky number is 13.

1. 205x19.5 *50Min P95 Max Temp 52*
CPU-VDD=1.46
CPU-NB VDD=1.42
CPU=1.502
CPU-NB=1.455

2. 205x19.5 *3Min P95 Max Temp 50*
CPU-VDD=*1.48*
CPU-NB VDD=1.42
CPU=*Auto*
CPU-NB=*Auto*

3. 200x20 *3Min P95 Max Temp 50*
CPU-VDD=1.48
CPU-NB VDD=1.42
CPU=*1.49*
CPU-NB=*1.43*
RAM=1.68

4. 200x20 *12Min P95 Max Temp 51*
CPU-VDD=1.48
CPU-NB VDD=*1.45*
CPU=1.49
CPU-NB=*1.46*
RAM=1.68

5. 200x20 *6Min P95 Max Temp 51*
CPU-VDD=*1.46*
CPU-NB VDD=*1.42*
CPU=*1.5*
CPU-NB=1.45
RAM=*1.66*

6. 205x19.5 *12Min P95 Max Temp 51*
CPU-VDD=1.46
CPU-NB VDD=1.42
CPU=1.5
CPU-NB=*1.55*
RAM=1.66

7. 205x19.5 *1Min P95 Max Temp 51*
CPU-VDD=1.46
CPU-NB VDD=1.42
CPU=1.5
CPU-NB=1.5
RAM=*1.69*

8. 205x19.5 *Failed, did not record*
CPU-VDD=*1.48*
CPU-NB VDD=*1.45*
CPU=*1.49*
CPU-NB=*1.46*
RAM=*1.68*

9. 205x19.5 *Failed did not record*
CPU-VDD=1.48
CPU-NB VDD=1.45
CPU=1.49
CPU-NB=1.46
RAM=*1.65*

10. 200x20 *1hr. 6Min P95 Max Temp 52*
CPU-VDD=*Auto*
CPU-NB VDD=*Auto*
CPU=*1.51*
CPU-NB=*1.3*
*NB=1.35 (was set to Auto)*
RAM=1.66

11. 200x20 *11 Min P95 Max Temp 52*
CPU-VDD=Auto
CPU-NB VDD=Auto
CPU=1.51
CPU-NB=*1.31*
NB=1.35
RAM=1.66

12. 200x20 *1hr. 13Min P95 Max Temp 51*
CPU-VDD=Auto
CPU-NB VDD=Auto
CPU=*1.52*
CPU-NB=*1.3*
NB=1.35
RAM=1.66

13. 200x20 *3hr. P95 Max Temp 52*
CPU-VDD=Auto
CPU-NB VDD=Auto
*CPU=1.52*
CPU-NB=1.3
NB=*1.36*
RAM=1.66


----------



## ghot

still cant get back into 3.8Ghz setup :/


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaharris87* 
Just did a Max OC for the hell of it; not stable of course, but here are the results:

4080 MHz
1.5375V
2400 HT
2400 NB
1600 RAM/9-9-9-24-33

SuperPi 1M: 16.989s

Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=640954

SuperPi:










Whats the point?


----------



## superbruce

Thank you FlanK3r, for sharing your tests and results. I'm interested in how HT/NB speed, RAM speed and of course CPU play into setting your machine for the fastest results for what you use it for. I love PC gaming (XBOX 360 for Project Gotham!!!) and get a kick out of running faster framerates than someone that bought the same equipment, simply because WE OVERCLOCK









I did 6 tests yesterday to see how much NB plays into the mix. I set the machine to 3.2GHz, set the NB to 2600, ran 3DMark06, the ran it at 3.2 with NB at 2000. I'll post those results in a bit.


----------



## FlanK3r

we tested it more nthan only this, but it will be review in next days at www.extrahardware.cz Will it my first review  (but only CPU 3000-3600Mhz and NB from 2000 to 2600MHz, steps 200MHz and all combinations)


----------



## superbruce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bitz* 
Here is my 3hr stable OC. Please include in the chart.
CPU @ 3960 - 1.52v
CPU-NB @ 1.25v
NB @ 2640 - 1.1v
HT @ 2160










Real similar system to mine too. Same MB, I think I have the cheaper waterblock though. Which video card are you running? (I just saw it in your screenshot DOH) I did not see it in your system info. You even used a lower CPU-NB than me.







Which radiator did you go with? You'll hit 4 before yuo know it.







EDIT You'll pass me by soon


----------



## superbruce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
we tested it more nthan only this, but it will be review in next days at www.extrahardware.cz Will it my first review  (but only CPU 3000-3600Mhz and NB from 2000 to 2600MHz, steps 200MHz and all combinations)

I'm guessing it will not be in english. However we can tell alot from the pics








Remind us when your article is up. Great job!


----------



## FlanK3r

il post her with google translation from czech


----------



## Slappa

*Hey guys,

About to do a list update.

Also, 965 release is getting close! You guys must be excited. I know I am. There will be a 965 X4 overclocking event at Quakecon on the day of release (August 14th)

Also, a lot of people tend to have ram issues, and trouble getting ram stable/overclocking ram on Phenom II and AM3 platforms. If you guys have an inquiry about AM3 and DDR3 ram just let me know.

I just ordered this ram for benching/overclocking: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820148223









At first sight, this kit looks mediocre at most. But it is more than that. A lot of people don't know what to do with overclocking and tuning ram because they don't know what IC's they are using....which is truly very important when it comes down to it.

That being said, I'll get on with it. This ram wields D9 GTS IC's. These are very good DDR3 IC's for overclocking...and they won't flake out like Elpidas. Exactly what I needed.

Once I recieve this kit, I will be shooting for some insane ram overclocks. I will post results here in this thread and on my blog @ http://slappablog.wordpress.com*


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


*Once I recieve this kit, I will be shooting for some insane ram overclocks. I will post results here in this thread and on my blog @ http://slappablog.wordpress.com*


Very nice. I'm looking forward to it.
Hey Slappa what do you thing about this one:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820148150

I saw some guys running them 1600 CAS7 with 1.7V.


----------



## Asmola

Have you guys noticed any significant difference when using ACC? I tried it with 720BE and it did give some more oc potential but no luck with this 955, thats odd i guess.


----------



## FlanK3r

I dont know, i dont use ACC with my chip...
But i have new max AIR validation


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=646964


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
Very nice. I'm looking forward to it.
Hey Slappa what do you thing about this one:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820148150

I saw some guys running them 1600 CAS7 with 1.7V.

It's debateable. Looks like it might have some decent IC's on them....likely D9KPT/KPV. Both decent IC's. However, I don't know if I would risk it....seems like a lesser known set.

I'll see what I can find on the set and I'll let you know.

*EDIT:* I found out here that the sticks use D9JNL chips. Use less voltage and do not scale as well with tight timings as D9GTS does. Still capable of CAS 7 @ 1600MHz though, but not much more headroom after that.
I searched up the part number here: http://www.jmax-hardware.com/bdds/ddr3.html and it came up with the set, but nothing beside it for IC.

However, if you look right above that result, it shows a single 2GB stick from the same spec/set. It says D9JNL. And the set just uses two of these sticks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Have you guys noticed any significant difference when using ACC? I tried it with 720BE and it did give some more oc potential but no luck with this 955, thats odd i guess.

I never use ACC...

The reason it gives a Tricore more potential is because it helps balance out the cores. Tri cores have very unbalanced cores (what voltage and frequency each one takes) and this is used to help make up for that difference.

On quad cores, it has no use. They are pretty balanced.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
I dont know, i dont use ACC with my chip...
But i have new max AIR validation


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=646964


Great job!


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


I dont know, i dont use ACC with my chip...
But i have new max AIR validation


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=646964


how do you get such nice results on that boad?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


how do you get such nice results on that boad?


It's just a suicide result...not hard to do

and its not the board.....its the person overclocking the chip


----------



## FlanK3r

right







, its my board,. my chip, my RAMs etc etc







...Maybe i can next get to chip 1.5 or more voltage for better validation, will see...

More about me u can see here
*http://www.extrahardware.cz/forum/vi...hp?f=45&t=5275* all 7 pages







. I think, i have all AIR records AMD in czech republic without 3Dmarks


----------



## Chrono Detector

Gigabyte has released another BIOS for the GA-MA790FXT-UD5P

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/M...S&FileID=14879

Version F6, they finally moved away from the F3* as I can see.


----------



## skugpezz

now to see what this mugen 2 does for me


----------



## skugpezz

when stressing wih 1.5v p95 stops responding after 11minutes of stressing


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


when stressing wih 1.5v p95 stops responding after 11minutes of stressing


And cpu clocks are?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


And cpu clocks are?










lol oh sorry, 3.9ghz


----------



## skugpezz

with 2.8ghz nb and 3.8ghz cpu clock prime95 keeps failing at the 768k test. any reason why only there? I even start test at 768k and it fails in just a few mins


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
with 2.8ghz nb and 3.8ghz cpu clock prime95 keeps failing at the 768k test. any reason why only there? I even start test at 768k and it fails in just a few mins

Im sitting now 3.8 cpu and 2.8 nb fully stable, and for those i need 1.525v cpu and 1.4v to nb. I tried to get nb stable 2.9ghz without success, one core always failed after couple hours. As many times mentioned, every chip is different.


----------



## skugpezz

what is your cpu-nb voltage


----------



## Slappa

Every IMC is different, there are even various revisions within every batch of 955s.

So asking for someone elses CPU/NB voltage will not help you. You have to see what your chip likes. You are safe up to +.475 so do some self-experimentation.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Every IMC is different, there are even various revisions within every batch of 955s.

So asking for someone elses CPU/NB voltage will not help you. You have to see what your chip likes. You are safe up to +.475 so do some self-experimentation.


i was just wonndering, i added i set cpu-nb to 1.52v and it seems to be passing 768k now







.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


i was just wonndering, i added i set cpu-nb to 1.52v and it seems to be passing 768k now







.


Nice


----------



## FlanK3r

good, hehe


----------



## Asmola

1.4 was my cpu-nb, im just too lazy to say "cpu-nb" cause it's the voltage that really matters when overclocking nb. i always keep ht voltage and nb voltage at 1.28.


----------



## skugpezz

i am just running a 1 hr prime test with 1024 - 512k


----------



## skugpezz

lol omg now failing at 640k


----------



## Slappa

Guys, also in the process of writing a "Phenom II IMC & Ram Overclocking Guide" for Phenom II users.

Reason: Go visit the AMD memory section....it is out of control. Lots of people are clueless around ram on AMD systems.

Guide will be at techreaction.net ...will give you guys the link when done.


----------



## skugpezz

i guess i will hve to settle for 2.6ghz nb clock then if i want 3.8ghz


----------



## Asmola

Try with HTT 211 if you like to stay at 3.8 and wanna get nb higher. Give some more voltage to memory also if it start failing.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Try with HTT 211 if you like to stay at 3.8 and wanna get nb higher. Give some more voltage to memory also if it start failing.

ok will try that


----------



## bringonblink

ok , well first order of business... Slappa.... marry me.... lol i kid but seriously you have given me SO MUCH usefull information it's unreal! looking forward to your RAM guide!!.

just recently got my system anywhoo, been doing some ocing, just using the multi can get to 3.7ghz cpu and 2.6ghz nb. cant seem to get 3.8 just using the multi but im sure itll come!

am gonna be messing around with ocing the HTT tonight and hopfully hit 3.8ghz . once i hit 3.8 ill post screenies for you to add me


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
ok , well first order of business... Slappa.... marry me.... lol i kid but seriously you have given me SO MUCH usefull information it's unreal! looking forward to your RAM guide!!.

just recently got my system anywhoo, been doing some ocing, just using the multi can get to 3.7ghz cpu and 2.6ghz nb. cant seem to get 3.8 just using the multi but im sure itll come!

am gonna be messing around with ocing the HTT tonight and hopfully hit 3.8ghz . once i hit 3.8 ill post screenies for you to add me









Glad to hear I have helped









3.8 should be doable. Good luck. If you're having any issues or problems just let me know!


----------



## bringonblink

quick question slappa, obviously for a final system stability check ill be doing a long run of prime 95, but for just checking stability quickly (5-10 mins), what would you say is good? currently im just doing 5 runs of intel stress turns on high just to give me an idea of stability


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


quick question slappa, obviously for a final system stability check ill be doing a long run of prime 95, but for just checking stability quickly (5-10 mins), what would you say is good? currently im just doing 5 runs of intel stress turns on high just to give me an idea of stability


if you are doing that then I could have posted 4ghz stable long time ago


----------



## FlanK3r

ufff, GN boys...next posts for me morning in work


----------



## bringonblink

skugpezz, i think you didnt quite get what i was saying, ill make it clearer, for the final system stability check i will be running prime 95 for at least 3 hours, however for a quick check im currently running intel stress test for 15 mins on high.

also i did ask for suggestions, so your post is kind of useless..


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


skugpezz, i think you didnt quite get what i was saying, ill make it clearer, for the final system stability check i will be running prime 95 for at least 3 hours, however for a quick check im currently running intel stress test for 15 mins on high.

also i did ask for suggestions, so your post is kind of useless..


oh ok, but 5 successful runs in intel burns test at same settings fails immediately in prime 95


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


quick question slappa, obviously for a final system stability check ill be doing a long run of prime 95, but for just checking stability quickly (5-10 mins), what would you say is good? currently im just doing 5 runs of intel stress turns on high just to give me an idea of stability


The only quick way to check is to use Prime 95 and do a custom run of 512K FFTs for 30 min.

Even then that is not entirely accurate.


----------



## bringonblink

hmm ok thanks guys, will just slug it out with the ole 3 hours blend then!


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


hmm ok thanks guys, will just slug it out with the ole 3 hours blend then!


lol it is a pain to wait


----------



## maniac4life

Hey, IÂ´m a bit of a rookie still on overclocking and that kind of stuff. So I just wanted to ask how good or bad result is this:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 be 3,2GHz @ 3,88GHz (18,5x209)

IÂ´ve tested it with these 3 programs:
AMD Overdrive - System Stability test, ran it for 15 minutes
Prime95 - 20 minutes of testing so far
Cinebench R10 - ran the tests through

Oh, and my cooler is Noctua NH-U12P

Thx already for any answers


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maniac4life* 
Hey, IÂ´m a bit of a rookie still on overclocking and that kind of stuff. So I just wanted to ask how good or bad result is this:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 be 3,2GHz @ 3,88GHz (18,5x209)

IÂ´ve tested it with these 3 programs:
AMD Overdrive - System Stability test, ran it for 15 minutes
Prime95 - 20 minutes of testing so far
Cinebench R10 - ran the tests through

Oh, and my cooler is Noctua NH-U12P

Thx already for any answers









Its not 100% stable until you can run Prime 95 for 3 hours







... on blend setting


----------



## maniac4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Its not 100% stable until you can run Prime 95 for 3 hours







... on blend setting

I didnÂ´t say it to be 100% stable, but thanks


----------



## Bullant

Hey slapa,
will 32 bit vista clock higher than 64 bit?


----------



## Asmola

32bit usually overclocks little better, i can run easily 3.9 stable with 32bit xp but with vista 64 its much harder.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


32bit usually overclocks little better, i can run easily 3.9 stable with 32bit xp but with vista 64 its much harder.


Hey Asmola,
thanks for the reply,will get 32 bit then


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bullant*


Hey Asmola,
thanks for the reply,will get 32 bit then










but remember, a 32bit system wont recognize up to full 4Gb. I managed 3.84Ghz (265x14.5) running 6Gb ram and using 64 bit win7.but it was PITA to find a stable setting...


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maniac4life*


Hey, IÂ´m a bit of a rookie still on overclocking and that kind of stuff. So I just wanted to ask how good or bad result is this:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 be 3,2GHz @ 3,88GHz (18,5x209)

IÂ´ve tested it with these 3 programs:
AMD Overdrive - System Stability test, ran it for 15 minutes
Prime95 - 20 minutes of testing so far
Cinebench R10 - ran the tests through

Oh, and my cooler is Noctua NH-U12P

Thx already for any answers











You have approx 2 hours and 40 minutes of Prime left to go


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Its not 100% stable until you can run Prime 95 for 3 hours








... on blend setting


Why do you suggest blend setting? Im using blend also but sometimes i stress with FTTs cause it looks like it warms cpu little more.







Ofcourse blend tests ram more but 8hour ftts should tell it also if its stable or not, correct?


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maniac4life*


Hey, IÂ´m a bit of a rookie still on overclocking and that kind of stuff. So I just wanted to ask how good or bad result is this:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 be 3,2GHz @ 3,88GHz (18,5x209)

IÂ´ve tested it with these 3 programs:
AMD Overdrive - System Stability test, ran it for 15 minutes
Prime95 - 20 minutes of testing so far
Cinebench R10 - ran the tests through

Oh, and my cooler is Noctua NH-U12P

Thx already for any answers










HyvÃ¤t kellot on, mites lÃ¤mmÃ¶t?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Why do you suggest blend setting? Im using blend also but sometimes i stress with FTTs cause it looks like it warms cpu little more.







Ofcourse blend tests ram more but 8hour ftts should tell it also if its stable or not, correct?


Blend stresses ram, NB, and CPU

It is important for the NB to be stressed


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Blend stresses ram, NB, and CPU

It is important for the NB to be stressed


That's correct. I just wanted REAL answer, cause many people says that i should stress with FTTs, but blend is my friend so on.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


That's correct. I just wanted REAL answer, cause many people says that i should stress with FTTs, but blend is my friend so on.










FFTs only do cores.

Yes I can get cores stable up to 4GHz almost...but when I blend it, it craps out quick....even with a previously stable NB and ram setting....

Some combos between speeds and settings just do not work...go figure


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


32bit usually overclocks little better, i can run easily 3.9 stable with 32bit xp but with vista 64 its much harder.


my diferent is +- 90MHz x64 vs x86 OS stability and yours?


----------



## skugpezz

couldnt wait for 3hrs stopped it when i saw 512k passed


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


my diferent is +- 90MHz x64 vs x86 OS stability and yours?


About the same!!


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


couldnt wait for 3hrs stopped it when i saw 512k passed










Why did you lose your memory timings so much? Was it necessary?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Why did you lose your memory timings so much? Was it necessary?


i just started all over with tweaking and was concentrating on nb and cpu clock. those timings are my default timings. now ram is running at 1.45ghz instead of 1.33ghz

EDIT and thanks more voltage to ram gave me the stability


----------



## Asmola

reps are wellcome!;D But dont raise voltage too much, im keeping +0,1v max over stardard voltage.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


reps are wellcome!;D


I did rep you lol

but with this ram clock I cant get the timings i had


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


I did rep you lol

but with this ram clock I cant get the timings i had


Have you seen this? http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...ed-faster.html
Better timings are usually better than higher freq.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Have you seen this? http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/...ed-faster.html
Better timings are usually better than higher freq.










doesnt makes sense underclocking to 1066 because, cl5 never works for this ram. and ram voltage is up from 1.6v-1.8v


----------



## Asmola

You can try underclock it and overclock with HTT until your ram starts failing. If i underclock my rams to 800 and overclock with HTT, i can get it work over 275 HTT and 1150MHz speed and with 800's timings but my mobo starting to fail, sound gets weird and usb's wont work correctly.. -> pushing it to far


----------



## bringonblink

yay got 3.8 ghz stable! left it blending over night









now im just gonna find lowest voltages while keeping it stable for everything









when i get the chance am gonna order another kaze and lap my cpu, see if i can get higher!


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
You can try underclock it and overclock with HTT until your ram starts failing. If i underclock my rams to 800 and overclock with HTT, i can get it work over 275 HTT and 1150MHz speed and with 800's timings but my mobo starting to fail, sound gets weird and usb's wont work correctly.. -> pushing it to far









my board cant handle the high on fsb and ddr 800 timings will never work with my ram chips


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
my board cant handle the high on fsb and ddr 800 timings will never work with my ram chips

Ofcourse ddr3's wont work at 800, but it was parable!


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Ofcourse ddr3's wont work at 800, but it was parable!









oh ok. I guess when I buy better ram I will try better timings


----------



## Asmola

Have you tested your memory timings with Everest cache & memory benchmark??
This is how my current stable 24/7 oc does.. Temps are shown also.


----------



## skugpezz

yeap


----------



## Asmola

Looks great, L3 just looks low, low nb?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Looks great, L3 just looks low, low nb?


remember my nb is 2.8ghz


----------



## skugpezz

what can I change to get faster write speed?


----------



## Asmola

You should try lowering tRC, i dont expect it to increase write speed much but it does increase memory bandwidth.


----------



## maniac4life

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=650713
I tested it 3 hours with Prime95 already:
http://img228.imageshack.us/i/prime95test.jpg/

Any advice how to improve it?


----------



## Asmola

Nice to see other Finlanders around here! Nice overclock. You are 5degrees ahead on temps against me! Kirjotteleppa tuonnekki -> http://murobbs.plaza.fi/prosessorit-...okemukset.html


----------



## ghot

*SLAPPA* ...I need updated on ur list


















Validation: 

...however...even though I pass prime 95 /blend for 3 hours...i still have same problem...when I'm done stress testing, etc., I try to reboot into 3.8Ghz and I still get same error...0X000000A

settings for this run:

ASUS M4N82 Deluxe [980a chipset]
AMI BIOS 0802
Win XP Pro 32bit

5-5-5-15-*24*-2T-2.1v
Dram freq. = 1066mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = *1.45v*
CPU/NB Voltage = *1.2125V*
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = *2.20v*
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.2v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

Ambient: 21.6C
Idle Temps: CPU: 27C....MCP: 45C
Load temps: CPU: 41C....MCP: 48C (after 3+ hours of Prime 95/blend)
CPU Rev. = CACYC AC 0915APMW

now..my 3.7Ghz OC reboots fine as seen here at bottom of page: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...hread-193.html....it seems that no matter what voltages I use I can boot to 3.8Ghz *once*....and it'll pass prime95...but not reboot into 3.8Ghz a 2nd time, w/o the 0A error???


----------



## bringonblink

ghot, your cpu/nb seems kinda low? try bumping it up a bit

also skugpezz, i believe the optimum trc value = tras + trp.

can someone more enlightened confirm? thanks


----------



## ghot

OK, I tried:

ganged, unganged and auto
5-5-5-18-(26 up to 30)
CPU voltage up to 1.5
CPU/NB voltage up to 1.3
CPU/NB freq 2800
HT freq 2400

....still same error 0X000000A

to get the validation above....I had to already have it running at 3.7....for a while....then it will boot into 3.8Ghz at the settings in the above validation post.

It seems to be the ONLY way I can even boot into 3.8Ghz.

I'm running the RAM in the BLACK slots and the motherboard book recommends running it in the YELLOW slots for best OCing ability....which I can't do with the Dominators....I'm ordering low profile RAM that WILL fit under the CPU cooler in the YELLOW slots.

But what I can't figure out is why, with the RAM in the BLACK slots...I can Even get into a stable... 24/7.... 3.7Ghz?

I'm missing something here..Corsair says it should work in either slots, and it seems to ....UP to 3.7Ghz only.

To EVER get into 3.8Ghz, I had to run the RAM at 2.2v which is 1/10th over spec to begin with....at 3.7ghz they work fine at 5-5-5-15-22-2T @ 2.1v


----------



## skugpezz

any tips on getting 3.9ghz stable with 2.8ghz NB ?


----------



## ghot

this is from safe mode:










Now why is it that I can easily get 3.9Ghz in safe mode but not in regular mode?
Drivers issue? Symantec Corporate, Zonealarm, Everest??

Also the memory didn't show at all in CPU-Z lol


----------



## bringonblink

2400 HTT ghot? i heard it can cause instability that high and is best left on default, try 2000 then shout back


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghot* 
this is from safe mode:










Now why is it that I can easily get 3.9Ghz in safe mode but not in regular mode?
Drivers issue? Symantec Corporate, Zonealarm, Everest??

Also the memory didn't show at all in CPU-Z lol

No drivers are loaded, no processes.

No stress on CPU at all.


----------



## skugpezz

i tried 1.5v 3.9ghz with 2.8ghz NB and got bsod


----------



## ghot

Well it turns out that after deciphering the "ancient summarian" that is the ASUS M4N82 Deluxe motherboard manual and QVL list...that I need different RAM...which is on order. This IS a great motherboard...just be very careful what RAM you buy









Keep in mind that the QVL was written on 3/20/2009 almost before the board was released and hasn't been updated as of yet. The add to that, this completely complicated RAM instruction section of the motherboard manual



























For example...Corsair says the RAM I bought will run in either channel A or B when in fact the QVL says it won't. Also, in the first SS it states that "due to CPU limitations......10066mhz Ram must be run as "1 Dimm per channel"...yet even in that config..it STILL runs as dual channel (against all common sense) as per both CPU-Z and Everest. Best of all, the QVL is almost entirely EPP memory, which the BIOS does NOT support.









The short answer is: Get (low profile) Crucial Ballistix and run both DIMMs in the yellow (channel A) slots...which are *under* the CPU cooler....ANY CPU cooler.....at least thats my current understanding after spending 2 weeks on the phone with L2 tech support at: AMD, ASUS, Corsair, Crucial and nVidia. We'll know for sure, as soon as my D9 ballistics arrive...or shortly thereafter.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


any tips on getting 3.9ghz stable with 2.8ghz NB ?











Forget it..... Get it to 2400-2600 stable 1st.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Forget it..... Get it to 2400-2600 stable 1st.


well I guess 3.8ghz with 2.8ghz NB is ok for me


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
well I guess 3.8ghz with 2.8ghz NB is ok for me

Only way you're gonna get 3.9GHz stable with 2.8GHz NB with the CPU Vcore over 1.475 is to remove more heat....


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Only way you're gonna get 3.9GHz stable with 2.8GHz NB with the CPU Vcore over 1.475 is to remove more heat....


oh i see, i guess I will try push/pull on the mugen


----------



## thoger_kaskus

hi guys let me introduce my self,.. my name is thoger from indonesia, i glad to join this forum especially this thread...

i have some bad experience with my processor phenom II 955

i have some trouble to play GTA IV , the sign is: when i go out from the save house, and open the the door, there is some "Lag" and drop FPS until 10-15, and it is running approx 1-2 minutes , after that , it's normal and no problem found,
i have already installed patch 1.0.4.0 from rock*
my GTA setting
1920x1080
very high
view distance 33
shadow 10
other's 100

anyone now bout this? there is any same experience with me too?

my system is:

Phenom 955
MSI 790GX Platinum ( am2 )
2x2 Gskill Gbpi DDR2 800
320GB HDD
Power Supply corsair VX550
vista 32
====================================

If i using AM3 motherboard for example MSI GD70, my problem solve?

thx for the answer....
did my processor doesn't optimal on my motherboard?


----------



## skugpezz

hey slappa

with 1.472v on cpu @ 3.8ghz , 2.8ghz on nb with 1.52V cpu-nb and i idle at 39c is that goos temp for my settings?


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
hey slappa

with 1.472v on cpu @ 3.8ghz , 2.8ghz on nb with 1.52V cpu-nb and i idle at 39c is that goos temp for my settings?

Have you tried lower cpu-nb voltage? Lowering it might reduce heat also, and your 3.9GHz goal might be more possible!


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Have you tried lower cpu-nb voltage? Lowering it might reduce heat also, and your 3.9GHz goal might be more possible!









when it was lowered i coudnt get 3,8ghz stable with nb 2.8ghz


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thoger_kaskus* 
hi guys let me introduce my self,.. my name is thoger from indonesia, i glad to join this forum especially this thread...

i have some bad experience with my processor phenom II 955

i have some trouble to play GTA IV , the sign is: when i go out from the save house, and open the the door, there is some "Lag" and drop FPS until 10-15, and it is running approx 1-2 minutes , after that , it's normal and no problem found,
i have already installed patch 1.0.4.0 from rock*
my GTA setting
1920x1080
very high
view distance 33
shadow 10
other's 100

anyone now bout this? there is any same experience with me too?

my system is:

Phenom 955
MSI 790GX Platinum ( am2 )
2x2 Gskill Gbpi DDR2 800
320GB HDD
Power Supply corsair VX550
vista 32
====================================

If i using AM3 motherboard for example MSI GD70, my problem solve?

thx for the answer....
did my processor doesn't optimal on my motherboard?

Processor is fine with that motherboard.

Your issue sounds more like a software problem...or a bug. Looks like theres nothing wrong with your hardware.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
hey slappa

with 1.472v on cpu @ 3.8ghz , 2.8ghz on nb with 1.52V cpu-nb and i idle at 39c is that goos temp for my settings?

Sounds alright.

I idle at 29C w/ 1.472Vcore CPU @ 3.84GHz, 2.64GHz NB w/ 1.3V.....but I have a TRUE 120 w/ push pull and both the 955 and TRUE 120 are lapped flat.


----------



## superbruce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


Well it turns out that after deciphering the "ancient summarian" that is the ASUS M4N82 Deluxe motherboard manual and QVL list...that I need different RAM...which is on order. This IS a great motherboard...just be very careful what RAM you buy









Keep in mind that the QVL was written on 3/20/2009 almost before the board was released and hasn't been updated as of yet. The add to that, this completely complicated RAM instruction section of the motherboard manual



























For example...Corsair says the RAM I bought will run in either channel A or B when in fact the QVL says it won't. Also, in the first SS it states that "due to CPU limitations......10066mhz Ram must be run as "1 Dimm per channel"...yet even in that config..it STILL runs as dual channel (against all common sense) as per both CPU-Z and Everest. Best of all, the QVL is almost entirely EPP memory, which the BIOS does NOT support.









The short answer is: Get (low profile) Crucial Ballistix and run both DIMMs in the yellow (channel A) slots...which are *under* the CPU cooler....ANY CPU cooler.....at least thats my current understanding after spending 2 weeks on the phone with L2 tech support at: AMD, ASUS, Corsair, Crucial and nVidia. We'll know for sure, as soon as my D9 ballistics arrive...or shortly thereafter.










Man, I'm really glad to hear it! Good detective work, and I'm glad you hung in there. I hope your new RAM works as it's supposed to.









Thanks,
bruce


----------



## Slappa

Cool air run.

Same 955 I've always had.









Validated


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Cool air run.

Same 955 I've always had.









Validated












Nice, You going to mess with the 965 anytime soon?....also, could you recommend me a decent cooler, I can go water if need be, my Zalman hates 140Watts. Thanks


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


Nice, You going to mess with the 965 anytime soon?....also, could you recommend me a decent cooler, I can go water if need be, my Zalman hates 140Watts. Thanks










If I can get my hands on one, then yes. Hopefully soon









Decent cooler......ehh

TRUE 120
Xigmatek S1283
Xigmatek S1284


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


If I can get my hands on one, then yes. Hopefully soon









Decent cooler......ehh

TRUE 120
Xigmatek S1283
Xigmatek S1284


mugen 2 aint decent ?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
mugen 2 aint decent ?









I only listed some


----------



## Slappa

And more:

New validation
*
4366MHz*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=655321


----------



## aaronmonto

Very nice, Slappa. Those timings on the DDR3 are quite good. What exact RAM is it?


----------



## skugpezz

sniff* sniff** slappa you always set the margin so far ahead







how will i beat that now


----------



## Asmola

That must be cold air run, right?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaronmonto*


Very nice, Slappa. Those timings on the DDR3 are quite good. What exact RAM is it?


It was these sticks: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820231178

I tuned the hell outta them. Personally if you're looking for good 24/7 ram, do not get this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


sniff* sniff** slappa you always set the margin so far ahead







how will i beat that now












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


That must be cold air run, right?


Absolutely. Since my chip is crap it needs the cold.

I know people that can do this stuff on like 23C ambients.


----------



## motoray

Hey i have a few questions. Trying to get 4ghz stable. How can i see my nb frequency so i can tune it properly? I have no idea where to start. And i was wondering why i always see people with there ram unganged. Is there a reason to run unganged performance wise?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *motoray*


Hey i have a few questions. Trying to get 4ghz stable. How can i see my nb frequency so i can tune it properly? I have no idea where to start. And i was wondering why i always see people with there ram unganged. Is there a reason to run unganged performance wise?


NB frequency should be seen somewhere in your bios, not familiar with your board though.

Unganged is faster than Ganged.


----------



## motoray

O my bios description said ganged used both channels of mem and unganged only used single. So ganged both channels are not necessary i take it?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motoray* 
O my bios description said ganged used both channels of mem and unganged only used single. So ganged both channels are not necessary i take it?

Either you or your BIOS have it mixed up.

Unganged uses two channels through the IMC


----------



## motoray

lol Ah i got my NB freq to 2640 with some help. Backed down to 4gigs ram and got my speeds back up to 1066. Much more stable. So i might get 4ghz stable tonight. Ill let u know.


----------



## Asmola

"Tonight" must be after tuning and 3hours prime blend, right? Cause if you just boot windows, stress it with 3dmark or etc. you cant be sure it's stable, cause even when you stress your cpu 3hours with prime95, you cant be sure cause your ambient temp will always vary.


----------



## skugpezz

prime 95 doesnt respond after a while of running when I am clocked at 3.9ghz with 2.8ghz nb, but intel burn test keeps going


----------



## bringonblink

hey slappa.

add me up!

pic at page 209


----------



## motoray

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


"Tonight" must be after tuning and 3hours prime blend, right? Cause if you just boot windows, stress it with 3dmark or etc. you cant be sure it's stable, cause even when you stress your cpu 3hours with prime95, you cant be sure cause your ambient temp will always vary.


Yes, I run prime for stability testing. Unfortunately i didnt get home last night to tweak it.


----------



## skugpezz

lol this thing is funny, with a 1-2c temp rise i fail 3hr stability test. this cpu is funny. I guess i will have to do push/pul to eliminate the temp rise or turn the heater down lol


----------



## bringonblink

what temps you hitting skugz?


----------



## fedex1993

Anyone get any decent overclocks with mugen 2? Only getting around 2.65 ghz @ 1.45V and 205 ht link.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
what temps you hitting skugz?

sorry for late reply I went to work. use to load at 52-53, now I load a 54-55


----------



## bringonblink

cool, atm im stable with 3.8ghz and 2.8ghz on the nb too









you mind sharing your full spec of voltages to compare?

here are mine ( and before you say it i dont use AOD to oc, just to view everything in windows







)


----------



## skugpezz

1.475v on cpu, 1.52v on cpu-nb, 1.3v on sb, 1.85v on ddr3 @1.4ghz and 1.4 on nb


----------



## bringonblink

you sure the cpu-nb needs to be that high? what are your nb temps?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
you sure the cpu-nb needs to be that high? what are your nb temps?

yes if I dont put it that high I am not stable, i dont know the nb temp


----------



## bringonblink

Ah ok, am gonna try get 3.9ghz tonight wish me luck lol.

EDIT:

anyone know the tjmaxx for these chips?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
Ah ok, am gonna try get 3.9ghz tonight wish me luck lol.

EDIT:

anyone know the tjmaxx for these chips?

yea good luck, which ever part of prime you fail, tweak settings and run custom prime with the fft you failed


----------



## thoger_kaskus

hy guys,...

what i should doing if i want to increasing my 955 BE clock speed

so far im stable on 3,6 ghz with stock v core ! 200x18,5

default v core is 1,35

i want to know about other setting like nb volt or HT link volt or others

my rig, 955 BE, MSi 790GX platinum, 2x2 ddr2 800, vista 64 bit,

thx


----------



## motoray

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=660371 Prime stable
M3nht DELUX
4gb kingston hyper-x 1066 5-7-7-27
NB 2813mhz 1.45 vcore
cpu-nb v 1.28
bios 2401
cooling BONG
os vista 64bit
3d06 5272
(I got 45min prime at 4ghz... gimme a few more days)


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *motoray*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=660371 Prime stable
M3nht DELUX
4gb kingston hyper-x 1066 5-7-7-27
NB 2813mhz 1.45 vcore
cpu-nb v 1.28
bios 2401
cooling BONG
os vista 64bit
3d06 5272
(I got 45min prime at 4ghz... gimme a few more days)


where is the prime screen?







Or diferent stability program


----------



## ghot

Ok just got my new (supposedly D9 IC's) Crucial Balliastix (2x2GB kit) 800Mhz DDR2
part number BL2KIT25664AA80A...these DO fit under my CPU cooler, in the "yellow slots" which ASUS recommends for OC-ing. Here is My CPU-Z shots @ stock for my "start-over" overclock.










....so, technically I should NOW be able to break 3.7...3.8GHZ w/o all the Windows XP Pro SP2 loading screen BSOD's....we'll see


----------



## motoray

Well i guess ill run it again when i have some free time. I was in too much of a hurry with stufff to ss of prime.


----------



## ghot

Ok, re-ran 3.7Ghz Prime 95 3 hours+ with the new Ballistix, just to make sure still stable...










here's rest of info after stress test was complete...










...and the BIOS settings i used:

ASUS M4N82 Deluxe [980a chipset]
AMI BIOS 0802
Win XP Pro 32bit

4-4-4-12-24-2T-2.0v
Dram freq. = 800mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = 1.425v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.25v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto
Dram Voltage = 2.0v
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.2v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

Ambient: 24.4C
Idle Temps: CPU: 30C....MCP: 47C
Load temps: CPU: 42C....MCP: 50C (after 3+ hours of Prime 95/blend)
CPU Rev. = CACYC AC 0915APMW

VALIDATION: 

NOW...time to see if the better RAM in the RIGHT slots makes a difference


----------



## FlanK3r

My second superpi 32M in overcloked mode







, in x64 win7







. Tomorow try get high...(o.c., its AIRcooling)


----------



## skugpezz

doing more tweaking it seems my ram wasnt fully stable , can someone recommend some ddr3 ram that will oc well?


----------



## motoray

Anyone got any suggestions for ram? Mine doesnt like very tight timings and i think its slowing me down ANd i think my ram is causing instability. Other than that I LOVE THIS CPU. I was playing css while installing cod waw and burning cd's without skipping a beat.


----------



## FlanK3r

Ocz...


----------



## Rubashka

Hi guys,

I have a weird problem, and i am not quite sure what its relate to at this point. I've ran prime 95 (Blend) 2 times now and 1 of the cores (randomly) stops after 1 hour. All other 3 cores ran steady for 9 hours.

cpu core [email protected] 1.360v
ddr3 ram @1.8v
NB Voltage @1.3v
CPU NB VID Control @ +0.125v (raised it from +.100v but didn't make a difference)

Any suggestions?





Thanks.


----------



## bringonblink

SKUGZ, the ocz low voltage 1600 i got is pretty decent, runs 1600 at 7 7 7 20, 1333 at 6 6 6 18, 1200 at 5 5 5 15 (stability pending)

Rubashka have you tried more vcore?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rubashka* 
Hi guys,

I have a weird problem, and i am not quite sure what its relate to at this point. I've ran prime 95 (Blend) 2 times now and 1 of the cores (randomly) stops after 1 hour. All other 3 cores ran steady for 9 hours.

cpu core [email protected] 1.360v
ddr3 ram @1.8v
NB Voltage @1.3v
CPU NB VID Control @ +0.125v (raised it from +.100v but didn't make a difference)

Any suggestions?

Thanks.

The rounding is not enough voltage. CPU is not stable. Increase vcore(CPU) voltage if temps let you. 55 or under on full load is golden. I needed 1.58V to hit 3.85Ghz. I have tried EVERYTHING and am exhausted trying to get this OC stable at lower voltages. It just damn will not pass a stress test without 1.58V. My mobo boot with over 300 on FSB. I tried lower multi's high fsb high multi low fsb with same results. I used many combos with VDDA CPU CPU NB and NB voltage with various NB frequencies. I am conceeding to 3.857GHz without better cooling. I am ordering a kickarse rad and pump. My temps are 57 on full load with 1.6V which I think is respectable... very respectable.


----------



## superbruce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


The rounding is not enough voltage. CPU is not stable. Increase vcore(CPU) voltage if temps let you. 55 or under on full load is golden. I needed 1.58V to hit 3.85Ghz. I have tried EVERYTHING and am exhausted trying to get this OC stable at lower voltages. It just damn will not pass a stress test without 1.58V. My mobo boot with over 300 on FSB. I tried lower multi's high fsb high multi low fsb with same results. I used many combos with VDDA CPU CPU NB and NB voltage with various NB frequencies. I am conceeding to 3.857GHz without better cooling. I am ordering a kickarse rad and pump. My temps are 57 on full load with 1.6V which I think is respectable... very respectable.


Congrats on the future purchase! Which rad and pump are you looking at?

bruce


----------



## FlanK3r

A little bit better, in x64 OS








tomorrow or at week try higher


----------



## bringonblink

flanker nice, would like to see some prime









edit

also anyone wanting to know, can run the ocz low voltage 1600 at 1400mhz 6 6 6 18 24 1T @ 1.8v.... pretty sweet


----------



## FlanK3r

i dont use prime, but LinX...I have true stability in x86 at 3885MHz+2665MHz NB, with 1.48V. For some time ago i posted here







. In X64 i have stability only 3800MHz with 1.45V


----------



## Asmola

I've been fighting about 2hours and finally got it, 4,3GHz valid with air!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663549
And also broke my 22k aim on 3DMark06, look the link at my sig.


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


I've been fighting about 2hours and finally got it, 4,3GHz valid with air!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663549
And also broke my 22k aim on 3DMark06, look the link at my sig.


Good job Asmola!


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


I've been fighting about 2hours and finally got it, 4,3GHz valid with air!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663549
And also broke my 22k aim on 3DMark06, look the link at my sig.










nice...how much volts to hit? Il wait at lower rooms temps and try it too







. Czech republic is not Finland







, now last days is hot.


----------



## williade

I was able to boot and run CPU-Z at 3.8GHz with +0.05V but it crapped out as soon as I fired P95. I don't wanna try anymore Vcore because a have pretty crap cooler and I'm scared of turning my $400AU chip into a doorstop









I'll settle for 3.6GHz


----------



## undy22

Hi guys
i got my
955 yesterday
so im clocked at 4ghz with 1.5v
my mobo is GA-MA770-US3
my question is what should i increase to increase stability



should i increase nb frequency
and voltage to nb
also should i increase ht link speed?


----------



## Slappa

List updated.....

My new ram is here, time to go tune


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Here's mine! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663816


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Here's mine! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663816



nice, with this voltage...u can go higher? Try validation with 1.485 or 1.5V. Think 4300MHz is possible.

*http://www.extrahardware.cz/pretakto...k10-dopodrobna*

or google translate from czech to english:

http://translate.google.cz/translate...state0=&swap=1


----------



## ghot

Ok first...here is link to my highest stable overclock so far: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/a...www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1565 pageID=6856

I also have numerous posts on some of the best over clocking forums to be found....unfortunately, 99% of the posts are using motherboards with the AMD chipset.

Any ideas or suggestions would be sorely appreciated...thx in advance smile.gif


----------



## FlanK3r

First time with my board and chip i broked 3000 MHz at northbridge,hmmm, i see now good run with superpi, tomorow try it...


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Will a 3HR OCCT work? Small medium or large?

Edit: Also could someone please explain what CPU VTT and CPU PLL are, what they do, and how to set them correctly?


----------



## williade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*









First time with my board and chip i broked 3000 MHz at northbridge,hmmm, i see now good run with superpi, tomorow try it...











Is that with stock NB cooling? My 790X gets quite toasty at stock speeds with gigabyte's cooler. Heck even my old 780G got real hot with my 5200+ rig.


----------



## FlanK3r

NB frequency in CPU-Z is not motherboard NB, but CPU northbridge, its "uncore" freqency exactly. And yes, i have not any special cooling.

eclipseaudio4: better is classic prime test or LinX, for linX is good, u know behind 20-30 minutes all about your stability. It can stress CPU and Northbridge too complexly.
here to download:
*http://www.svethardware.cz/forum/showthread.php?t=37615*


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


NB frequency in CPU-Z is not motherboard NB, but CPU northbridge, its "uncore" freqency exactly. And yes, i have not any special cooling.

eclipseaudio4: better is classic prime test or LinX, for linX is good, u know behind 20-30 minutes all about your stability. It can stress CPU and Northbridge too complexly.
here to download:
*http://www.svethardware.cz/forum/showthread.php?t=37615*


Thanks. 
could you please explain what CPU VTT and CPU PLL are, what they do, and give me some examples how to set them correctly?


----------



## FlanK3r

I havent this entries in BIOS...For Phenoms are CPU-NB, NB voltage, CPU voltage responsible...Think CPU PLL Voltage (Phase lock-loop) is for better stability busspeed. CPU VTT is possible up max +0.1V. But think, this two setings are good only for high busspeeds.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

ok Thank you.


----------



## skugpezz

@ FlanK3r

did you boot with that setting or you used software to overclock?


----------



## FlanK3r

I can boot max at 3980 MHz (this was at 3900 and enxt step in Phenomtweaker), more i must set in AOD or PhenommrTweaker. But NB frequency is from BIOS and all voltages. Only higher steps at CPU freqency i must set in software (my records 4260 etc...)


----------



## maniac4life

I have a "noob" question for you guys.

I was wondering that, what would be a good NB Frequenzy for my cpu?

For now I have these settings:
CPU Frequency 3815.0 MHz
Multiplier x 17.5
Bus Speed 218.0 MHz
NB Frequency 2398.0 MHz

My RAM are 3 x Kingston 1GB 1066MHz DDR3

Should I upgrade my RAM before trying to OC it?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maniac4life* 
I have a "noob" question for you guys.

I was wondering that, what would be a good NB Frequenzy for my cpu?

For now I have these settings:
CPU Frequency 3815.0 MHz
Multiplier x 17.5
Bus Speed 218.0 MHz
NB Frequency 2398.0 MHz

My RAM are 3 x Kingston 1GB 1066MHz DDR3

Should I upgrade my RAM before trying to OC it?

well I am now running3.8ghz cpu with 2.8ghz NB STABLE after long trial and errors


----------



## Rubashka

Can someone throw some suggestions in my direction please? i seem to be stuck here







Here is what i have now stable on prime95 for 3hrs.

CPU 3638mhz @ vcore 1.42v
multi x17
fsb 214

NB 2354mhz @ 1.3v
CPU NB VID @ 1.275v
HT @ 2140mhz

Memory is running on 1426mhz @ 1.7v stock timings 7-7-7-20

Now i have not touched the ram at all as i am not familiar with timing teaks..
I did try different combos of raising my cpu vcore and nbvid voltates, i can boot into windows fine at even 3.706mhz... but i can't get it stable.

Last night (@ 3.706mhz) after 4 hrs of prime 2 cores failed with SUMOUT error. This morning it keeps crashing on me randomly ( 5-15mins, 1 hour).

I have a feeling i need some RAM tweaking?

Any help, suggestions at this point guys? Thanks.


----------



## superbruce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*









First time with my board and chip i broked 3000 MHz at northbridge,hmmm, i see now good run with superpi, tomorow try it...











Sir,
did I miss your SuperPi run with 3000 NB? Just curios.

Thanx.


----------



## Slappa

965 Incoming guys.

I'll show you guys what it can do


----------



## superbruce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


965 Incoming guys.

I'll show you guys what it can do










"Test results" incoming, or "being shipped" incoming? Either way can't wait. Thanks again for sharing knowledge and guidance Yoda.

bruce.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superbruce* 
"Test results" incoming, or "being shipped" incoming? Either way can't wait. Thanks again for sharing knowledge and guidance Yoda.

bruce.

No problem. I love to help.

And I guess you'll see won't you


----------



## bringonblink

slappa you tease!


----------



## FlanK3r

uffff, im enjoy it







...Dont forgot Cinebench and wprime benchmark







, have u too second OS, x64 ? I today fighting with Cinebench R10, but Cinebench is winner to time :-/ (one crash, some restarts and know temps are not this problem. NB maybe too not, i set only 2400 MHz first)

superbruce: il try it, but i have fear, it will crash...


----------



## FlanK3r

not lucky







, i tried run 1 M 4140MHz+ 30xx MHz NB, and past 5 rounds my PC frozed. Maybe more CPU-NB voltage, but than il in "red numbers" in BIOS, now it was +0.375 (1.475V at CPU-NB)


----------



## topdog

Here's some more recent runs on my 965


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *topdog* 
Here's some more recent runs on my 965


I think you can go higher, and still be stable!


----------



## FlanK3r

try please this stability test for me, its only at 20-30 minutes. Thx.

http://www.svethardware.cz/forum/dow...o=file&id=1670

Its great stability software. good for all, watch temps here (set 14 000 and 15 rounds for great stability)


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


try please this stability test for me, its only at 20-30 minutes. Thx.

http://www.svethardware.cz/forum/dow...o=file&id=1670

Its great stability software. good for all, watch temps here (set 14 000 and 15 rounds for great stability)


14,000 run???? ***???


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


try please this stability test for me, its only at 20-30 minutes. Thx.

http://www.svethardware.cz/forum/dow...o=file&id=1670

Its great stability software. good for all, watch temps here (set 14 000 and 15 rounds for great stability)


Can you find that somewhere that I can download it, or upload it yourself please.


----------



## williade

I got 3.8GHz as stable as I was willing test (no BSOD while stressing) by upping the Vcore to 1.5V. Man is the Zalman 9500 a crap cooler. It got 60ÂºC+ after about a minute, before I killed the test.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

williade said:


> I got 3.8GHz as stable as I was willing test (no BSOD while stressing) by upping the Vcore to 1.5V. Man is the Zalman 9500 a crap cooler. It got 60ÂºC+ after about a minute, before I killed the test.
> 
> you need optimus prime!


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Can you find that somewhere that I can download it, or upload it yourself please.



*http://www.svethardware.cz/forum/dow...o=file&id=1670* and click at button DOWNLOAD at right.










*for good test set: problem size 14 000 (or more) and times to run 15*

You can download to here:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=201670


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


*http://www.svethardware.cz/forum/dow...o=file&id=1670* and click at button DOWNLOAD at right.










*for good test set: problem size 14 000 (or more) and times to run 15*

You can download to here:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=201670


Thanks I will run it in a while. Working on Ram ATM.


----------



## bringonblink

hmm, strange thing here, if i increase my NB and CPU-NB, i can get 3.8ghz stable with less vcore.

anyone wanna confirm


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


*http://www.svethardware.cz/forum/dow...o=file&id=1670* and click at button DOWNLOAD at right.

*for good test set: problem size 14 000 (or more) and times to run 15*

You can download to here:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=201670


Here we go.


----------



## skugpezz

great!!! and you did it with such a high httlink and NB


----------



## skugpezz

what was your max temp?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


what was your max temp?


49c on cores and 52 on CPU. 73*f or 22.77*c ambient


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
hmm, strange thing here, if i increase my NB and CPU-NB, i can get 3.8ghz stable with less vcore.

anyone wanna confirm










You prolly just had to much voltage in the first place


----------



## bringonblink

is running linx 0.6.2 for 15 mins reallly testing the system?? if so im saying bye to prime lol


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
is running linx 0.6.2 for 15 mins reallly testing the system?? if so im saying bye to prime lol

same lol


----------



## FlanK3r

good, u have good cooling, i have 58 C in this test and with 1.475


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
is running linx 0.6.2 for 15 mins reallly testing the system?? if so im saying bye to prime lol


Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
same lol

I'll get back to you in about three hours.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
is running linx 0.6.2 for 15 mins reallly testing the system?? if so im saying bye to prime lol


why not? LinX is harder than prime, occt...

this is from review at xbits for stability:









Now i have prime and my temps are only 48 C, with LinX i have about 55 with the same CPU setings


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
is running linx 0.6.2 for 15 mins reallly testing the system?? if so im saying bye to prime lol

You guys can use it all you want.....but it won't get you on the list.

I still don't believe it fully stresses everything.


----------



## FlanK3r

slappa: try it ,-)....u will see


----------



## bringonblink

also slappa, ive read that the stock ht link of 2000 is best, and ocing it hinders performance a little?


----------



## Drin

I agree with Slappa when it comes to determining which test is a greater stressor of stability with regards to phenom II chips.

I can pass linpack (which is IBT etc) at 3.9GHz or 4.0GHz, tested multiple times through a few different combinations that will let me hit 4.0 with some sense of stability. Some would call that stable, and fair enough it is probably at least somewhat stable. However, running prime95 will crash my system fairly quickly (relatively speaking) which means it is not completely stable, even though it passed IBT.

To 'fully stress' my system, I prefer to use prime 95 if I had to choose one single program. As Slappa has said, once you start reaching the 3 hour mark in Prime 95 it puts a lot of stress on the NB. And while it could be just my RAM, motherboard or some particular interaction/combination of the two with the CPU, I find getting a nice stable NB to be the sole challenge of my OC's past ~3.8GHz. To be fair, I am now actually trying to get my system to pass 24 hours of Prime 95 with my new OC, as opposed to only having tested up to 4 hours with linpack. I'd test longer with linpack, however as every time prime 95 has crashed earlier given an equivalent period of testing time I'll stick with prime 95 for now.

On a side note, the oc listed in a link in my sig is quite outdated, and I've found that by loosening my RAM timings (5-5-5-15~960-980 as opposed to the 4-4-4-12 timings in my link) I can achieve 3.9GHz with a lower vcore (1.5v vs 1.52v) and a much higher NB clock of ~2400. Seems like a worthy trade off to me. It's passed 12 hours at that OC, but it's crashed before 24 hrs. I simply have not updated my sig rig, because I'm still trying to achieve something I'm happy with. If 24 hours proves too difficult, I'll just bite the bullet and settle on 12. And for the record, IBT/linpack only increases my temps by 2-3 degrees at most (usually two) on average over prime 95. Then again I never really have to worry about temps; pumping 1.55v into my system with 20 degree ambient, it never exceeds 50 degrees while running IBT.

Now the point for my rambling side story is that in reality, no system is ever 100% stable, no matter what form of testing you use. The only thing you can prove is that it is stable for however long you tested for, using which ever conditions you used, for that particular test if it actually passed. I could pass 24 hours of Prime 95, and stop it, yet it might crash at 25 hours, who knows? TBH I thought it was fully stable at 12, but curiosity got the better of me and I thought 'if it is really stable, it'd pass 24' and found to my dismay that it crashes at roughly ~18 hours.

Add to the fact that there are testing programs that would make linpack/IBT and prime 95 cry in terms of stress/heat, and you throw in yet more programs to consider. You could use 5 different programs that each utilises a different testing method, run them all for 24 hours, or heck even 72 hours, and it might crash at the 73rd hour. You simply cannot prove that an OC is 100% stable. You can prove it is almost completely stable to a probability of 99.99999% or whichever number you chose, and maybe it is actually 100% stable, but you can never be certain and you cannot prove it. And truth be told, you'd probably never encounter a problem if your system could pass such a ghastly array of stress tests. Once again however, you could still not be 100% certain. Case in point: I know my current OC is not 100% stable since it crashed at 18 hours in prime 95. However it's passed the 12 hour mark more than 3 times now, and so I feel confident in using it 24/7. I've installed absolutely everything on it bar the OS while OC'ed, and I've yet to run into a single issue caused by hardware instability (drives for win 7 is a different story). To me this is acceptable.

So to wrap it up: *Will 3 hours of prime 95 guarantee stability? The answer is no. The fact is however that nothing will, no matter what you stress with or how long you stress it for.* So you have to settle for a realistic measure of stability for an OC thread such as this, one that suggests fairly convincingly that the system is stable, yet still be reasonable in terms of testing time. Otherwise everyone would just post their highest OCâ€™s possible, and while it is fun and useful to do so, you couldnâ€™t actually use your system under those conditions most likely. Following Slappa's suggestion, I've found 3 hours of prime 95 to be a great tester of stability with my setup (greater than linpack at least), without taking too long a testing period as to be unreasonable. Once it passes 3 hours for me with a configuration, usually it'll last a lot longer, up to roughly 12 hours at least, in my experience. Your mileage may vary, of course.

The only other practical solution is to allow multiple stressing configurations/tests as qualification for addition to the list. While this may make it easier for some, it would then be difficult (or perhaps impossible) to judge which conditions (such as length of testing) under a certain program is equal to say, 3 hours of prime 95 in terms of stability. And with that said, it is not actually very practical at all when you really consider it, so having one measure of stability (for the purposes of an OC thread) is the best route.

And in my opinion, taken from Slappa, *is that 3 hours of prime 95 is probably the best balance for stress testing you'll find for phenom II chips*. Simply because it puts a greater strain on the NB I've found, and OC'ing the NB becomes incredibly difficult when you start hitting ~3.8GHz or higher.

My two cents, or perhaps it was two dollars worth


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


49c on cores and 52 on CPU. 73*f or 22.77*c ambient


what are you cpu scores in 3dmark?


----------



## FlanK3r

so, we must try fun games with LinX (diferent sizes, rounds etc etc). Of course u can set in LinX 100 rounds, but its killer for CPU

And yes, i agree stability in some stability test is not condition, that your PC never frozed or restarted or crashed. For some people is stable setings game setings, or only superpi setings and internet working







. For me it is LinX or 1h prime. And with partially some hard test as Cinebench (very interesting at temps!behind 1-2s is your temps from 35C at 55C







)

skugpezz:
I see, u have Athlon II, im thinking about little upgrade PC my parents. They have Athlon 64 3000+ . Im by parents about 1x-2x in months, and for web its ok, for gaming older games too (Crysis about 15 FPS  )


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


what are you cpu scores in 3dmark?












MY GPU gets its butt handed to it!


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


MY GPU gets it butt handed to it!



please disable physx, then run bennch again


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


so, we must try fun games with LinX (diferent sizes, rounds etc etc). Of course u can set in LinX 100 rounds, but its killer for CPU

And yes, i agree stability in some stability test is not condition, that your PC never frozed or restarted or crashed. For some people is stable setings game setings, or only superpi setings and internet working







. For me it is LinX or 1h prime. And with partially some hard test as Cinebench (very interesting at temps!behind 1-2s is your temps from 35C at 55C







)


Sounds like you have a great cooling setup then







And although my temps are great for a 940 with 1.5v to 1.55v... the noise is... almost unbearable even with a fan controller. When playing games or listening to music (loud enough that is, which I prefer not to do) I do not even notice it, however when trying to work on an assignment or code a project... I cannot stand it and use another system









With everything set up in a CM690, I have less than 2mm of space between the top of the heatsink and the top two 38mm San Ace's. There's probably 3-5cm from my push HSF fan to the rear case fan. Generally, that many fans in such a cramped space will sound horrible, even when undervolted by a lamptron FC2 (which actually does not undervolt san ace's that well sadly, as I found out). Sad thing is, there is no use in lowering my overclock either, since the sound when unvervolting is still too horrible. Just screwed until I change my setup, which I cannot do right now. I'm going to go out on a limb here and say your setup with a 955 is a lot more practical!

And yes, I agree with you when you say all that one can do is stress their system to degrees which they find satisfatory







When it comes to an OC thread however, you generally need some base measure of stability so you can make reasonable comparisons between one OC and the next. It's not only for ranking (for those who care for it) but it is also useful in determining roughly how far a chip can be pushed given a set of RAM/mobo/bios etc.

If people are willing to put in the effort, I'm sure you could probably determine a set of rules under linpack that would prove the same level of stability as a 3hr prime blend run. How you would do it I'm not sure, and how difficult/possible that is I'm not sure of either. I would be very interested if you managed to find a way however, and it would be great to give people more options









If you want, when mid-semester rolls around in a month I'll gladly test 100 rounds of LinX again under some conditions, as my system has already passed that before.

Good luck with your research/attempts, hopefully everything works out!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

here ya go no Phsyx


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


here ya go no Phsyx


hmmm... why is my cpu score higher? and why is you gpu score so low with 2 8800gts in sli?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


hmmm... why is my cpu score higher? and why is you gpu score so low with 2 8800gts in sli?


cant SLI on my AMD chipset. so that was only 1 8800GTS. I fold so it does not matter. One of these days I may pick up an ATI card.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


cant SLI on my AMD chipset. so that was only 1 8800GTS. I fold so it does not matter. One of these days I may pick up an ATI card.


lol ooooh, I didnt see that


----------



## vinzend

does 955BE have golden batch?


----------



## pararigger

OK so I'm like totally new at this stuff and I may not even be in the right area. This is my system in short: Processor [== Quad Core ==] AMD Phenomâ„¢ II X4 955 Black Edition Quad-Core CPU
Motherboard [CrossFire] Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P -- AMD 790X CrossFire Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA Raid, USB 2.0, Dual PCI-E MB

So I'm interested in this OC stuff and I'd like to speed my system up more. Any help?


----------



## vinzend

just play with the multiplier for basic OC..


----------



## FlanK3r

*Slappa*: what news with your x4 965 BE testing?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
*Slappa*: what news with your x4 965 BE testing?









Not started yet.....chips haven't arrived


----------



## Bull

Well I got tired of BSOD in Vista and moved some better settings over to my other HD and got 4GHz real quick on W7. I am going to tweak the ram and run some prime and 32M Pi







...Temps seem ok so I think I'm good to go.








[/IMG]


----------



## skugpezz

here is where I am at


----------



## mindthecap

What is the highest temp on CPU, which i may not exceed?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mindthecap*


What is the highest temp on CPU, which i may not exceed?


62C









But you might see instabilities with high clocks at around 55C


----------



## eclipseaudio4

62 really they upped the max? Nice! I thought I was pushing it @ 53.


----------



## undy22

Finally stable at 3.9ghz








x19.5
cpu volts at 1.5v
cpu nb voltage 1.1500v
nb voltage 1.1v
motherboard was GA-MA770-US3
cpu cooler was Asus Silent Square EVO



ran Amd over drive for 8 hours max temp was 49 Degrease
and seems stabe for over 2 weeks now gamming flat out np


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
here is where I am at











nice







(have u test too max size 14 200 or so?in x86 i cant run harder test...). U have good temps, i was +2 C higher at 3895 MHz and 2665 for NB.
Can u tets your max Cinebench here? I have 3940 MHz max...


----------



## undy22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *undy22*


Finally stable at 3.9ghz








x19.5
cpu volts at 1.5v
cpu nb voltage 1.1500v
nb voltage 1.1v
motherboard was GA-MA770-US3
cpu cooler was Asus Silent Square EVO



ran Amd over drive for 8 hours max temp was 49 Degrease 
and seems stabe for over 2 weeks now gamming flat out np










add me to list plz


----------



## Slappa

So heres where I got with my ram.


----------



## McDown

Great run Slappa








Crazy timings


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
Great run Slappa








Crazy timings









Yes, Indeed. Got some help from Chew*

Remember that this run is only to test for stability, the time means nothing









So this ram could run at these speeds all day on air


----------



## McDown

Did you have to bump Vdim a lot?


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Yes, Indeed. Got some help from Chew*

Remember that this run is only to test for stability, the time means nothing









So this ram could run at these speeds all day on air


Crucial sticks?


----------



## skugpezz

sorry for late reply flank3r here it is


----------



## FlanK3r

skugpezz: great! Thats say, its stable at 3924 MHz ! I run yesterday it and i had 60 C temps in x64 at 3811 MHz (my new stable clock in x64







)


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
skugpezz: great! Thats say, its stable at 3924 MHz ! I run yesterday it and i had 60 C temps in x64 at 3811 MHz (my new stable clock in x64







)

yeap I have the mugen 2 power







. I will try for higher though


----------



## bringonblink

damn slappa what ram is that?!


----------



## williade

I'm hoping to get a better cooler soon, and try for some higher clocks









EDIT:
or should I say, stable OC's (see sig)


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
yeap I have the mugen 2 power







. I will try for higher though

whau, it interesting me







, but 3920 is cool


----------



## bringonblink

also FlanK3r thanks for letting me know about linx 0.6.2, although i still prefer a long prime burn, linx is still good for finding big instabilities faster than prime!

so now i run 15 mins linx before 3 hours prime


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


Did you have to bump Vdim a lot?


Stock for the IC's on this ram is 1.9V, and I only needed a bump to 2.0V









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


Crucial sticks?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


damn slappa what ram is that?!


http://www.overclock.net/6902582-post2027.html


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


also FlanK3r thanks for letting me know about linx 0.6.2, although i still prefer a long prime burn, linx is still good for finding big instabilities faster than prime!

so now i run 15 mins linx before 3 hours prime










u can too run 50 runs LinX, but its hardcore







Some crazy men trying 17 000-19 000 with 50-100 runs


----------



## RawZ

Hi guys,

Fancy winning some money and/or great OCN prizes?

Why not try OCN's benchmark speed test contest here

Sign up!


----------



## skugpezz

here is another, I added more voltage to htt and vcore


----------



## FlanK3r

very nice, whats your rooms temperatures? In burn u have nice temperatures.


----------



## jimibgood

WORK IN PROGRESS 1.552v

Skuz, we need to compare notes. We have same mobo.


----------



## FlanK3r

and what is your northbridge? Its diferent 3900 MHz and 3900 MHz


----------



## FlanK3r

A few benchmarks:

SuperpÃ* 32M in win 7 x64 and in x86 Win XP SP3 (watch at diference and final score!)




Cinebench r10-first for me 16 000+


----------



## ghot

*SLAPPA.....*...update me









3.815Ghz Prime95 / Blend stable...AND it reboots LOL

.....and the really strange part....Corsair Dominators (1066) one in the black slot and one in the yellow slot....aka one in Chan. A and one in Chan. B.....and it STILL says dual channel on CPU-z lol

settings for this run:
Ambient temp: 20C
ASUS M4N82 Deluxe [980a chipset]
AMI BIOS 0802
Win XP Pro 32bit
CPU Multi = 18.5x
FSB Freq. = 206
5-5-5-24-30-2T-2.20v
Dram freq. = 1099mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2472Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = 1.450v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.2125v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto

HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.28v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

VALIDATION:


----------



## vinzend

is it true that 955BE hard to reach 4ghz? someone offered me this but scared if only could go 3.8ghz max..









what batch is best for 955BE?


----------



## superbruce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


*SLAPPA.....*...update me









3.815Ghz Prime95 / Blend stable...AND it reboots LOL

.....and the really strange part....Corsair Dominators (1066) one in the black slot and one in the yellow slot....aka one in Chan. A and one in Chan. B.....and it STILL seays dual channel on CPU-z lol

settings for this run:
Ambient temp: 20C
ASUS M4N82 Deluxe [980a chipset]
AMI BIOS 0802
Win XP Pro 32bit
CPU Multi = 18.5x
FSB Freq. = 206
5-5-5-24-30-2T-2.20v
Dram freq. = 1099mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2472Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = 1.450v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.2125v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto

HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.28v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

VALIDATION: 





























HEY MAN Congratulations!!! Way to hang in there!!!
bruce


----------



## vinzend

3.8ghz and congrats? wow wonder how 955BE performs.. is it that bad?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
is it true that 955BE hard to reach 4ghz? someone offered me this but scared if only could go 3.8ghz max..









what batch is best for 955BE?

Steppings are on 1st page. Most are having probs getting much over 3.8Ghz but some have gotten up to around 4.0Ghz. My self, I run 64 bit OS and I am on the board at 3.85 stable and have just got 3.87Ghz stable. I am happy with my chip. My stepping is on 1st page.


----------



## ghot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superbruce* 
HEY MAN Congratulations!!! Way to hang in there!!!
bruce

this board is a bytch for OCing lol


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
very nice, whats your rooms temperatures? In burn u have nice temperatures.

my room temp is 27c


----------



## ghot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superbruce*


HEY MAN Congratulations!!! Way to hang in there!!!
bruce


All I've managed to do is pass prime 3+ hours ....it now with the relaxed RAM timings....does reboot...but it takes TWO times to do it lol

At least it's an improvement over one boot then have to go back to 3.7 again.

Technically I'm still only COMPLETELY stable at 3.7Ghz....there is something wrong on this motherboard...and if ASUS can't fix it with a BIOS update...well then I guess 3.7Ghz is it, for true stability









For example: only 202, 206, 210, 214...etc read the same in the BNIOS as in ANY Windows program. 204, 208, 212....etc all read minus ~1.5mhz when in Windows. And I can only change the CPU freq by two's anyways. It's not just my board either....apparently others are having same issues...at least as posted at the ASUS forums.

But at least it rock stable up to 3.7Ghz lol


----------



## ghot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


3.8ghz and congrats? wow wonder how 955BE performs.. is it that bad?


The chip seems fine, and all batches so far seem fine....Its the M4N82 Deluxe or it's BIOS that is flaky. :/

Read back through these forums....the boards with the AMD/ATI chipsets are rocking this CPU







Actually...there has even been some decent OC's on the 780a and 750 chipsets as well, not many but a few. It could still be just some off the wall BIOS setting I guess....

I'm not going to RMA the motherboard unless I switch to an AMD chipset...I'll just wait and see if ASUS comes up with a solution...I'll keep tweaking of course, but I don't expect this mobo to be truly stable over 3.7ghz at this point in time.

It passes Prime/blend 3+ hours fine...it runs fine, over 3.7ghz in Windows as well.....it just has problems rebooting. If I reboot it TWICE...it works at 3.815...but that's the best I can get so far.

I guess it COULD be that AMD just doesn't WANT this CPU to get 4.0Ghz on an nVidia chipset...who knows.


----------



## vinzend

09114BPMW.. any good? im getting this but kinda lazy to install it since ive to pull everything off again..









so i need to know first is that batch number good or not?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


09114BPMW.. any good? im getting this but kinda lazy to install it since ive to pull everything off again..









so i need to know first is that batch number good or not?











I think you have 0914... There is no such 09114 stepping. That is my stepping. Look at my sig. Good oveclocker.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


I think you have 0914... There is no such 09114 stepping. That is my stepping. Look at my sig. Good oveclocker.


lol yea 0914BPMW.. only up to 3.87ghz? only 600mhz over..









let's see how far i can get..


----------



## FlanK3r

3.87 GHz is good in x64...W talk about stability, not about hiting clock man.


----------



## bringonblink

yo FlanK3r.

when i run linx with 2gig ram selected for 15mins it passes.

this is at

3829mhz cpu, 2691mhz nb, 1400 mhz ram 6 6 6 18 1t.

when i run fall out 3, after about 15 mins... it crashes! (also crashes in prime)

just letting ya know incase you game or anything


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


yo FlanK3r.

when i run linx with 2gig ram selected for 15mins it passes.

this is at

3829mhz cpu, 2691mhz nb, 1400 mhz ram 6 6 6 18 1t.

when i run fall out 3, after about 15 mins... it crashes! (also crashes in prime)

just letting ya know incase you game or anything










Yeah I was able to run LinX and pass but in prime It would fail after getting to the second test. As well as BSOD in L4D


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


3.87 GHz is good in x64...W talk about stability, not about hiting clock man.



TY Flank. I am happy with the overclock. I am now hitting over 3.9GHz(3.92)I am so close to stability it is killing me! and can game but I get error in prime95 on 1 or 2 cores. Need at least 1.55V to get it and I am at over 2800MHz on NB and over 2600MHz on Hyprtransport







It's rocking!

I will take the 3.87 GHz stable any day with 64 bit.


----------



## skugpezz

i am on visat 64 now, so I am doing over stress test with prime


----------



## skugpezz

i cant seem to get 3.8ghz stable with 2.8ghz nb clock in vista 64 . Guess i will have to settle for 2.6ghz nb clock


----------



## FlanK3r

Did u seen my comparsion? 3.85GHz with higher NB and 3.9GHz with lower NB? Higher clok CPU won. Maybe u can try the highest clock with NB about 2600-2700MHz. It will better.
in X64 i got stable max 3811MHz with 2680 MHz at uncore


----------



## FlanK3r

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=231555

but it is in x86 comparsion....Think, with 2600-2700 MHz at NB and a bit higher clock get better performance


----------



## skugpezz

thanks, i will start from scratch again, with getting ram and nb stable first


----------



## bringonblink

got 3866 with 2717 NB stable







really wanna hit that 3.9 lol


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


got 3866 with 2717 NB stable







really wanna hit that 3.9 lol


need proof


----------



## skugpezz

I moved closer to college , i now live in a condo, and my ambients are 32+c


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


I moved closer to college , i now live in a condo, and my ambients are 32+c










heh...I know it, for 2 weeks ago i have in room about 29-30C and PC idling at about 40C







Not good for stability high overclock


----------



## vinzend

damn it, i got 955BE already but can't try it on since my mobo is broken!








being RMA'd right now.. cant use my computer.. laptop only..


----------



## vinzend

while my mobo is being RMA'd, im thinking to buy 1 then sell that ga-ma770t-ud3p..

which board should i get? asus crosshair 3 or M4A79T-deluxe?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


while my mobo is being RMA'd, im thinking to buy 1 then sell that ga-ma770t-ud3p..

which board should i get? asus crosshair 3 or M4A79T-deluxe?


As far as I know the M4A79T is still the golden boy for AM3 chips.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


As far as I know the M4A79T is still the golden boy for AM3 chips.



Good board but crosshair is supposed to OC better.


----------



## jimibgood

My Heatkiller 3.0 arrives tommorrow... Boooooooooya! My temps with my waterblock are 55-58 with 1.55-1-6V which is pretyy good. Hopefully I can shave more temps off to get a higher OC!


----------



## vinzend

so crosshair III or M4A79T ?


----------



## jimibgood

Crosshair is better overclocker


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Crosshair is better overclocker

how about for durability and cooling stuff?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
all right.. And it comes with soundcard too and i can sell mine then save up a bit.. :d

Good luck


----------



## bringonblink

crosshairs sweet, nb and sb idle at 28 ish , load at 32. i do have two 40mm fans on them though


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


crosshairs sweet, nb and sb idle at 28 ish , load at 32. i do have two 40mm fans on them though


can u please share us the pic of it?


----------



## StrongPimp

I've been having difficulties overclocking my phenom 955 with several failed attempts. I would like to overclock my system to 3.6. Can anyone recommend me settings they have tried that worked?

I am new to overclocking and know very little about this so any help would be highly appreciated.

I do have amd overdrive and asus turboV just incase those are necessary.

EDIT: Also if theirs someone that has the same motherboard and cpu as me please let me know the steps you took to get 3.6 stable, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## jimibgood

Update: Heatkiller 3.0 installed with Liang D5 1200L per hour pump. Running Prime95 @ 3.93GHz/// 10 min in and woot woot, 51 degrees at 1.55V!!!!!

I have the need for speed!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Update: Heatkiller 3.0 installed with Liang D5 1200L per hour pump. Running Prime95 @ 3.93GHz/// 10 min in and woot woot, 51 degrees at 1.55V!!!!!

I have the need for speed!

Hit 4Ghz!
You can do it!!


----------



## llChaosll

Hey guys, just got my Xiggy installed few days ago, running great.
I have a question, I think someone posted a thread about it before but I didnt find a fix for it yet.
I keep getting a HT Sync error when pc reboots but my HT is not high at all.
Its at 2040 atm, my NB is at 2555.
I would like my NB at 2800 or 3000 but at 3000 it wont boot.
At 2800 it does but system restarts so its not stable, any ideas?
CPU-NB Volt is at 1.4 & CPU Volt is at 1.5.
Im still testing but got the PC at 3.8 atm.
Temps @ load are around 45.

Thanks!


----------



## FlanK3r

3000 MHz stable NB is impossible with AIR, only with gold chip maybe, problem is too 2800 MHz NB stable with higher CPU clocks. First u must to find stable CPU clock and then NB clock. Ussually its stable NB between 2500-2700 MHz


----------



## bringonblink

vinzend, i will take a pic with my camera and upload when i can use my sisters blue tooth laptop!

StrongPimp. first off, the crosshair is a greaattt board.

first off, dont use amd overdrive for overclocking, or turbo v. 3.6 is reaaaaaaaly easy with this board and chip.

in the bios (hit del on boot up_for 3.6, leave the bus speed at 200, set the cpu multiplier to 18x, set cpu/nb freqyencry too 2600, then up the cpu v core to 1.4 (can lower it later) and the cpu nb voltage to about 1.3.

thats about it let me know how you get on


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


vinzend, i will take a pic with my camera and upload when i can use my sisters blue tooth laptop!

StrongPimp. first off, the crosshair is a greaattt board.

first off, dont use amd overdrive for overclocking, or turbo v. 3.6 is reaaaaaaaly easy with this board and chip.

in the bios (hit del on boot up_for 3.6, leave the bus speed at 200, set the cpu multiplier to 18x, set cpu/nb freqyencry too 2600, then up the cpu v core to 1.4 (can lower it later) and the cpu nb voltage to about 1.3.

thats about it let me know how you get on


ok thanks for inputs.. will try after i buy it.. 99% will buy crosshair iii..


----------



## llChaosll

Thanx Flank!


----------



## StrongPimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
StrongPimp. first off, the crosshair is a greaattt board.

first off, dont use amd overdrive for overclocking, or turbo v. 3.6 is reaaaaaaaly easy with this board and chip.

in the bios (hit del on boot up_for 3.6, leave the bus speed at 200, set the cpu multiplier to 18x, set cpu/nb freqyencry too 2600, then up the cpu v core to 1.4 (can lower it later) and the cpu nb voltage to about 1.3.

thats about it let me know how you get on

Thanks bringonblink!







I honestly thought no one was going to help me lol. Right now i'm at work but as soon as I get back home I will give it a try and let you know how it goes.

and yes your right this motherboard is AWESOME! Best choice I ever made.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Hit 4Ghz!
You can do it!!


I am at 1.55V 20X multi 1.35V NB 2400 MHZ NB 2000MHz NB and prime95 just shuts system at 4.0GHz 2 min in............ I am only 51 deg.. Don't know what to do. Ram 1066 1.7V


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Have you tried dropping you NB,HT and Mem speeds to make sure they are not causing the prob?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


have you tried dropping you nb,ht and mem speeds to make sure they are not causing the prob?


well i am running `1600 mhz ram i am at 1066 2400 NB 2000 HT LET ME HIT THIS 3.93. I FAILED 2 HRS IN LAST NIGHT.


----------



## vinzend

cant wait to see if crosshair 3 can pull this off to 4ghz..


----------



## StrongPimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


StrongPimp. first off, the crosshair is a greaattt board.

first off, dont use amd overdrive for overclocking, or turbo v. 3.6 is reaaaaaaaly easy with this board and chip.

in the bios (hit del on boot up_for 3.6, leave the bus speed at 200, set the cpu multiplier to 18x, set cpu/nb freqyencry too 2600, then up the cpu v core to 1.4 (can lower it later) and the cpu nb voltage to about 1.3.

thats about it let me know how you get on


Just wanted to notify you I just applied all the changes you said in bios and it worked perfectly!







My cpu is now 3.6 ^^. Did some occt tests for 1 hour and computer looks stable.

One thing I noticed is that you said to put the cpu v core to 1.4 but that I can lower it later. How much lower do you think I should put it? Thanks again bro I highly appreciate all your help.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StrongPimp*


Just wanted to notify you I just applied all the changes you said in bios and it worked perfectly!







My cpu is now 3.6 ^^. Did some occt tests for 1 hour and computer looks stable.

One thing I noticed is that you said to put the cpu v core to 1.4 but that I can lower it later. How much lower do you think I should put it? Thanks again bro I highly appreciate all your help.










1 step then test it.. if still stable, another 1 step lower.. until it's not stable,
change it to the last stable vcore..


----------



## bringonblink

thats great StrongPimp, vinzend is right, lower it by one notch, run OCCT, if all is well, lower it again! keep repeating obviously.

if memory serves i think i was stable at 1.36v

also im curious, what speed is your memory running at?


----------



## StrongPimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


thats great StrongPimp, vinzend is right, lower it by one notch, run OCCT, if all is well, lower it again! keep repeating obviously.

if memory serves i think i was stable at 1.36v

also im curious, what speed is your memory running at?


Just wanted to notify you that this morning my computer shut down while i was browsing the web. Does this mean my system is not stable? and how can I fix this so it won't happen again. Everything is like you told me to put it and my ram is at 1600 1.6v and 9.9.9.24 timings. Hopefully this can be fixed.









Thanks,


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StrongPimp*


Just wanted to notify you that this morning my computer shut down while i was browsing the web. Does this mean my system is not stable? and how can I fix this so it won't happen again. Everything is like you told me to put it and my ram is at 1600 1.6v and 9.9.9.24 timings. Hopefully this can be fixed.









Thanks,


shut down not because of the electricity? yea means it's not stable..
raise ur vcore 1 step and run prime95 or occt..


----------



## bringonblink

youve got to remember, every chip is different, overclocking takes time and patience!

first off, what are your temps like?

EDIT:

are you running three sticks of ram? if yes, 3 sticks of ram @ 1600mhz = not too good, 790fx has weak support for 1600 mhz, and will be stressed more with 3 sticks


----------



## StrongPimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


youve got to remember, every chip is different, overclocking takes time and patience!

first off, what are your temps like?

EDIT:

are you running three sticks of ram? if yes, 3 sticks of ram @ 1600mhz = not too good, 790fx has weak support for 1600 mhz, and will be stressed more with 3 sticks


my temps are low right now because I have that cool & quiet thing on:

cpu 38
mb 35
nb 41
sb 42

also do you recommend bring down the ram to 1333? And are there any other things i'm supposed to turn on like advanced clock calibration or any of those features?

thanks for helping me out!


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StrongPimp*


my temps are low right now because I have that cool & quiet thing on:

cpu 38
mb 35
nb 41
sb 42

also do you recommend bring down the ram to 1333? And are there any other things i'm supposed to turn on like advanced clock calibration or any of those features?

thanks for helping me out!










turn it off.. u dont need that cool & quiet if u want OC it..
ACC is only for unlocking cores.. u already have quad.. cmiiw..

lower to 1333, change timing to 7-7-7-20..


----------



## StrongPimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


turn it off.. u dont need that cool & quiet if u want OC it..
ACC is only for unlocking cores.. u already have quad.. cmiiw..

lower to 1333, change timing to 7-7-7-20..


ok i will try this now, thanks!


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StrongPimp*


ok i will try this now, thanks!










why do u need 6gb of ram btw? i would only use 4gb if i were u..


----------



## bringonblink

and you may have more success overclocking with just 4 gigs of ram installed


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


and you may have more success overclocking with just 4 gigs of ram installed


agreed.. btw, how fast u can reach with cpu + mobo? i have that cpu and will
buy crosshair 3.. can u go to 4ghz?


----------



## bringonblink

have booted at 4ghz , prime fails instantly though, havnt tried for 4 though, been working on 3.8 with high nb and ram clocks.

btw strongpimp. disable cpu and pci spectrum, enable load line calibration and extreme ov


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


have booted at 4ghz , prime fails instantly though, havnt tried for 4 though, been working on 3.8 with high nb and ram clocks.

btw strongpimp. disable cpu and pci spectrum, enable load line calibration and extreme ov


4ghz with how much vcore?


----------



## bringonblink

1.5 vcore- again just boot then prime failed instantly


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


1.5 vcore- again just boot then prime failed instantly


maybe 1.52v will help?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


EDIT:

are you running three sticks of ram? if yes, 3 sticks of ram @ 1600mhz = not too good, 790fx has weak support for 1600 mhz, and will be stressed more with 3 sticks


The memory controller is on the CPU. I have no issues running 4 2GB stick @ 1600 Mhz.


----------



## bringonblink

sorry you're right meant the cpu. looking at your sig rig you're also running a different chip.

thats great it works for you, but 2 sticks will be more stable than 4 with higher clocks etc.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


sorry you're right meant the cpu. looking at your sig rig you're also running a different chip.

thats great it works for you, but 2 sticks will be more stable than 4 with higher clocks etc.


That is correct that it is easier to get a Higher OC when you are only using 2 sticks.

I would assume that he would probably need 1.54 or more to achieve 4Ghz stable as well as adequate cooling. Also running 3 sticks will be nothing but trouble.


----------



## bringonblink

am not trying for 4 ghz, not untill my cpu is lapped and get a second kaze


----------



## Millenia

Not a really extreme OC, but I can run my 965 at 3,8GHz with stock volts! Great for everyday use, and if I need more juice I can just push it to 4GHz


----------



## vinzend

what's the cpu score of 965BE on 3dmark06?


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millenia*


Not a really extreme OC, but I can run my 965 at 3,8GHz with stock volts! Great for everyday use, and if I need more juice I can just push it to 4GHz










Wouh! My 955 needs 1.525v for 3,8.. But i'm pretty sure with GD70 it wouldt need so much voltage.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Wouh! My 955 needs 1.525v for 3,8.. But i'm pretty sure with GD70 it wouldt need so much voltage.









M4A79T : 3.8ghz, 1.52v
GD70 : less than that?

can't wait to see..


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
what's the cpu score of 965BE on 3dmark06?


Here's a Vantage comparison @ 3.8 CPU and NB @ 2800 X 955 BE








[/IMG]


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bull* 
Here's a Vantage comparison @ 3.8 CPU and NB @ 2800 X 955 BE








[/IMG]

and where's 965BE to be compared?


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
and where's 965BE to be compared?









Whoopsies...my bad...I have a 965 but I'm waiting for my new Heatsink to arive..maybe I can do a 3.8 for ya in a bit so we can compare...when I go above that I get heat issues


----------



## tipsycoma

here is my OC so far. I'm currently testing for stability. My temps are 44 C at full load.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=691631


----------



## crazj1979

Now this is something i've been looking for....i guess its time for me to start OC'ing this thing now that i finally got my Cooler yesterday...ok (Cracks Knuckles) here we go....


----------



## tipsycoma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazj1979* 
Now this is something i've been looking for....i guess its time for me to start OC'ing this thing now that i finally got my Cooler yesterday...ok (Cracks Knuckles) here we go....

It's a pain in the 'A'. My OC wasn't stable. :swearing:


----------



## topdog

3dMark06 CPU score for you vinzend


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topdog*


3dMark06 CPU score for you vinzend











wow ure so brave to put it at 1.55v..


----------



## scottath

isnt ~1.55v the max 24/7 voltage?
benching higher should be fine ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I run mine @ 1.55 24/7 Heck I ran my 5000+ @ 1.6 24/7 for two years







and that sucker has been frozen and taken to 1.65 and still works. We will see how long that lasts tho as I have some suicide runs @ 1.75-1.8,1.85 coming on it.


----------



## vinzend

wow.. yea maybe but im just scared..









-
so it is ok to go 1.55v ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


wow.. yea maybe but im just scared..









-
so it is ok to go 1.55v ?


yeah. the only thing to remember is to watch your temps. As lon as your temps are under the 60*c mark you could go to 1.8


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


yeah. the only thing to remember is to watch your temps. As lon as your temps are under the 60*c mark you could go to 1.8


wow wouldnt the cpu be broken or something because of there's a lot of electricity coming?

for temp, it's perfectly fine.. my 720BE was running at 1.52v for 30c only (load)..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

When they run LN2 thy usually run insane amounts of voltage through CPU's. People will tell you that you will decrease the life of the chip while that is true CPU are made to last 10+ years @ stock settings so even if you decrease the lifespan by 50% you will most likely be replacing the chip before it dies.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
When they run LN2 thy usually run insane amounts of voltage through CPU's. People will tell you that you will decrease the life of the chip while that is true CPU are made to last 10+ years @ stock settings so even if you decrease the lifespan by 50% you will most likely be replacing the chip before it dies.


They are finding out on Phenoms, higher voltages do not cut down on cycles like in the past. As long as temps stay respectable. Like eclipse said under 60 good most prefer under 55.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
and where's 965BE to be compared?










Guys this is 9x5 overclock thread. We have a section for 3DMark scores. It is a pain to read though non essential replies... Sry.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I prefer under 55 but I hate it when so many people say that the temp is one thing and it's really something else, so I just let people know what AMD's specs say.


----------



## tipsycoma

I'm in need of some advice in overclocking my 955 BE. Would anyone be so kind and assist me either in this thread or my other one titled "Stuck at 3.6 ghz" in this same section. Thanks to anyone willing to help.


----------



## StrongPimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
and you may have more success overclocking with just 4 gigs of ram installed

I tried what you said and I believe that's exactly the problem I was having. The ram i had was 3x2 6gb triple channel memory which I believe was causing my system not to be stable. I took out one of the sticks and now i'm running at 3.6 100% stable.









Thanks for all your help bringonblink, i highly appreciate it.


----------



## bringonblink

thats great strong pimp, what you using for stability?

tipsycoma whats the problem, you're at 3.8 in your other thread


----------



## tipsycoma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


thats great strong pimp, what you using for stability?

tipsycoma whats the problem, you're at 3.8 in your other thread










That was from earlier. Dopamin3 helped me with my OC and I've gotten it stable on 1.44 V and 3.8 ghz. Prime95 has run overnight with no probs. Hopefully I can hit 4 ghz. That would be wonderful!


----------



## my77stang

what kinda temps are you seeing under load @ that speed? I'm curious as to how far I can push mine but my biggest problem I think I had with my 9950BE that was on this same board is I couldn't find a spec for stock NB voltage (auto by default) so I have no idea where to put it to give a slight increase.

If anyone knows what the stock voltage is and max safe voltage is on an nVidia 780a that would help ALOT


----------



## tipsycoma

Look at my post "Stuck at 3.6 ghz. Read what Dopamin3 says. He gives me good voltages and a few options I should change. I did what he said, and I gave this sucker some voltage, and it's been running on Prime95 for 8 hours no problems. I'm going to let it run for two more. Then I'm going to see if I can push 4 ghz out of it. I've got a social day ahead of me.


----------



## my77stang

thanks


----------



## FreezeR

Hey everyone, how are we all? New to forum thought id drop and and ask for some help.

Started to OC after reading up on these forums and have come up with this so far.

Multi- x16 (3795)
NB- x10 (2300)
FSB- 230
HT- x9 (2070)

Ive also underclocked my ram as it was running at 1600 instead of 1333. Its at about 1250 atm. Voltage is 1.5 with timings of 8-8-8-24.

NB VID- 1.2V
CPU- 1.4V

NB is at stock volts.

Prime is lasting about a minute then BSOD, is that a memory voltage issue?

Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## Tatakai All

Here's current clocks...
http://i26.tinypic.com/14ub2p4.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## bringonblink

FreezeR raise your nb multi till you hit 2600, give the ram 1.6v, give cpu-nb 1.3v.

see how that works


----------



## RawZ

Fancy winning some cash prizes, OCN logos and a LN2/DICE Pot?

Try OCN's Benchmark challenge. Closing date is October 17th, 2009.

Get your entry's in for the 5 benchmarks!

Different classes to enter for AMD; X2, X3, X4 (Unlocks included into X4 Class). Everyone stands a chance of winning!

Winner from each class is entered for the grand prize draw of winning an OCN engraved LN2/DICE Pot for that Xtreme OC you have always wanted!

Check it out - *OCN Time Challenge - Benchmarking Contest*
*Prize List:*

1st - $25
2nd - $15
3rd - Applique Pack

Applique Pack Consists of the following:

1 x Small Flame with Logo
1 x Large Logo
3 x Small Logo

*Grand Prize*



Hot isn't it?









Come on guys!


----------



## Tatakai All

Nice! I want that.


----------



## skugpezz

going for an overclock with less voltage, I am trying for voltage/performance


----------



## bringonblink

nice one skugz, my last oc turned out not to be stable, so far managed to get it to 3.86 , been running prime 30 mins so far no problems, fingers crossed


----------



## jimibgood

3.895GHz... 1-1/2 hour run on 64 bit win7


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Here's current clocks...
http://i26.tinypic.com/14ub2p4.jpg[/IMG]]



This thread requires 3 hr on prime95. It stresses NB more than OCCT


----------



## jimibgood

Slappa a new update for Jimibgood. Notice Mobo changed so you need to update that too. 3.895Ghz. I am after Walshy next!


----------



## Tatakai All

The more stress request, requested.
http://i27.tinypic.com/n4h1qa.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## skugpezz

wow what fans do you have on that megahalem?


----------



## Slappa

Guys,

Sorry for being away from the thread.....life gets busy sometimes...

Anywho, will update the list soon.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skugpezz* 
wow what fans do you have on that megahalem?

I got a antec 3 and a logisys on the megatron.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I got a antec 3 and a logisys on the megatron.



Nice OC!

I finally am figuring it out. I just re did my cooling system

Heatkiller 3.0
Thermochill PA120
Swiftec Micro res-microres rev 2
1/2 in. tubing

Temps are spectacular. I tried all day with lower voltages with no avail. These Phenoms need voltage!!!! and good cooling. Forget the low temps low voltage theory(Phenoms like cool temps) All CPUs work better with cool temps.. Well I am at 1.625V and 1.4 CPU/NB @ 4.0Ghz. Finally in a long prime95 run. I was crashing with anything less. I Idle at 33 and load at 50.

Edit: ooops temps went to 52 on 1.625 V and 1.4 CPU/NB LOL


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Nice OC!

I finally am figuring it out. I just re did my cooling system

Heatkiller 3.0
Thermochill PA120
Swiftec Micro res-microres rev 2
1/2 in. tubing

Temps are spectacular. I tried all day with lower voltages with no avail. These Phenoms need voltage!!!! and good cooling. Forget the low temps low voltage theory(Phenoms like cool temps) All CPUs work better with cool temps.. Well I am at 1.625V and 1.4 CPU/NB @ 4.0Ghz. Finally in a long prime95 run. I was crashing with anything less. I Idle at 33 and load at 50.

Edit: ooops temps went to 52 on 1.625 V and 1.4 CPU/NB LOL









nice, but I need proof of this, when you are done testing


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Nice OC!

I finally am figuring it out. I just re did my cooling system

Heatkiller 3.0
Thermochill PA120
Swiftec Micro res-microres rev 2
1/2 in. tubing

Temps are spectacular. I tried all day with lower voltages with no avail. These Phenoms need voltage!!!! and good cooling. Forget the low temps low voltage theory(Phenoms like cool temps) All CPUs work better with cool temps.. Well I am at 1.625V and 1.4 CPU/NB @ 4.0Ghz. Finally in a long prime95 run. I was crashing with anything less. I Idle at 33 and load at 50.

Edit: ooops temps went to 52 on 1.625 V and 1.4 CPU/NB LOL










Thanks, it took me all night just to get that far. I'll wait till next weekend and see if I can push it further with different tweeks and settings. I totally agree about these Phenoms needing some serious voltage and cool temps, One reason why I think I was able to get that far, is because load was only maxed out at 42c but mostly hung around 40c-41c for basically the whole test. Can't wait to see if you hit 4ghz stable.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Thanks, it took me all night just to get that far. I'll wait till next weekend and see if I can push it further with different tweeks and settings. I totally agree about these Phenoms needing some serious voltage and cool temps, One reason why I think I was able to get that far, is because load was only maxed out at 42c but mostly hung around 40c-41c for basically the whole test. Can't wait to see if you hit 4ghz stable.



I had it all set. Did not change a thing and when I went to run a long test.... Damn thing crashes within 3 min. I did an hour run earlier.

I find it hard to believe you get lower temps than me with air.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


I had it all set. Did not change a thing and when I went to run a long test.... Damn thing crashes within 3 min. I did an hour run earlier.

I find it hard to believe you get lower temps than me with air.


I ran a shroud over my a/c into my intakes, if that makes you feel any better


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I ran a shroud over my a/c into my intakes, if that makes you feel any better











Ahhhh. Expensive to cool though


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Ahhhh. Expensive to cool though










It's not as bad as you think, cause it's running all day anyway. It just sucks that I have to hull my rig from my room to the game room.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


It's not as bad as you think, cause it's running all day anyway. It just sucks that I have to hull my rig from my room to the game room.



BTW when I ran DDR2, I used your motherboard. Great overclocker. Are you running 32 bit or 64?


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm running 64 bit, but I heard 32 can get higher clocks?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I'm running 64 bit, but I heard 32 can get higher clocks?



Yup. Keep posting your voltages, we are close with overclocks and voltages. I think we can help each other. I am going for you 3.58Ghz now.


----------



## Tatakai All

No prob, I'll keep you posted if I do some more oc'ing before this weekend. I think I can squeeze just a little more out of the 1.57 voltage setting it I mess around with FSB and NB/CPU.


----------



## bringonblink

damn Tatakai All, am i reading this right, at 4 gigs , 3 hours of blend on AIR, load temp of 42?!?!

edit

AND SUCH LOW VOLTAGE?!


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
damn Tatakai All, am i reading this right, at 4 gigs , 3 hours of blend on AIR, load temp of 42?!?!

edit

AND SUCH LOW VOLTAGE?!

Yeah that's all correct except for the voltage, I don't know why but CPUZ posts 1.57 as 1.47.


----------



## bringonblink

ahhh ok, love ma board with load line cal, no vdroop









been doing some more ocing and tweaking, really happy where i am atm, especially with my ram! loving this ocz kit...

btw i know it says 52 degrees but because i dont know the tjmaxx everest is off by two degrees, is actually 50









edit

UPDATE ME SLAPPA


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
ahhh ok, love ma board with load line cal, no vdroop









been doing some more ocing and tweaking, really happy where i am atm, especially with my ram! loving this ocz kit...

btw i know it says 52 degrees but because i dont know the tjmaxx everest is off by two degrees, is actually 50









edit

UPDATE ME SLAPPA









is that crosshair 3 feature? the temp thing? cant wait to use it..
im just waiting for a call from the store..


----------



## bringonblink

er im not sure what you mean, but with the crosshair 3 you get an lcd display that you plug into the back of the motherboard and it gives you all temps on it directly through the bios.

EDIT

sorry realized what you meant lol. the temp display is just everest, it displays all sensors on the board in a nice little blue box for you, but of course you have to HAVE all the sensors for everest to display them, and not all boards do


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
er im not sure what you mean, but with the crosshair 3 you get an lcd display that you plug into the back of the motherboard and it gives you all temps on it directly through the bios.

EDIT

sorry realized what you meant lol. the temp display is just everest, it displays all sensors on the board in a nice little blue box for you, but of course you have to HAVE all the sensors for everest to display them, and not all boards do

everest ultimate? i have the 5.0version but it doesnt show like that..
how did u do that?

edit : my board has arrived at the store but can't pick it up today..


----------



## bringonblink

yup utimate 5.02 just go to preferences, then OSD. select items as you please, there are dozens lol









i just selected the most important for OCing.

you wont be dissapointed, and i have the same ram as you, great kit


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


yup utimate 5.02 just go to preferences, then OSD. select items as you please, there are dozens lol









i just selected the most important for OCing.

you wont be dissapointed, and i have the same ram as you, great kit


same cpu mobo ram combo..


----------



## Tatakai All

Just wondering when the update is going happen?


----------



## bringonblink

vinzend you got your board yet?

once you do i would recommend you update the bios, mine was very funny with voltages with stock bios

edit

here it is


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


vinzend you got your board yet?

once you do i would recommend you update the bios, mine was very funny with voltages with stock bios

edit

here it is










getting it today.. thanks a lot man..

how do i update it? usb flash?
what's wrong with the stock bios? bad temps reader?
is that the best bios version?


----------



## bringonblink

i just use the asus update utility provided on the cd, will probably get slated for it lol, but have used it so many times without problem.

with the stock bios i was getting funny voltage readings. was getting waaayy different things in cpu z than what i had set etc (wasn't due to load line cal or cool and quiet etc), updated to 0702 and that was solved. then with 0702 at 3.8ghz my mouse and some usb ports would lock up on boot, updated to this one and that sorted it (it is quite recent too, seems solid though)

also couldn't get to 3.8 ghz with stock bios (with just multi and fsb ocing)


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


i just use the asus update utility provided on the cd, will probably get slated for it lol, but have used it so many times without problem.

with the stock bios i was getting funny voltage readings. was getting waaayy different things in cpu z than what i had set etc (wasn't due to load line cal or cool and quiet etc), updated to 0702 and that was solved. then with 0702 at 3.8ghz my mouse and some usb ports would lock up on boot, updated to this one and that sorted it (it is quite recent too, seems solid though)

also couldn't get to 3.8 ghz with stock bios (with just multi and fsb ocing)


all right, i just got it.. 

mind to pm me how to update the bios?


----------



## bringonblink

pm'ed and MMM sexy looking board


----------



## vinzend

what's the best NB and HT clock for 955BE? and how much voltages?
currently 2.6ghz, 2ghz.. 1.25v cpu/nb..

-
uugh my 955BE is very hot.. 49 load at 1.4125v..








is that normal?


----------



## jimibgood

Op should give someone autority to update thread. it is becoming dead.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Op should give someone autority to update thread. it is becoming dead.


slappa has been quite good about updating this thread I am sure something has come up and he has not been able to.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Op should give someone autority to update thread. it is becoming dead.

You gotta be patient my friend

I will update it soon......like I said in my previous post....life can get busy sometimes.

Expect an update this weekend. I also gotta get back into the OC scene.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


what's the best NB and HT clock for 955BE? and how much voltages?
currently 2.6ghz, 2ghz.. 1.25v cpu/nb..

-
uugh my 955BE is very hot.. 49 load at 1.4125v..








is that normal?


help please..


----------



## bringonblink

first off get everything back to stock.

3.2 ghz [email protected] 1.325v
2ghz nb @ 1.1v
2ghz ht @ 1.1v
sb @ 1.1v

cpu nb @ 1.1v

ram @ 1600 @ 7 7 7 20 27 1t @ 1.8v

how are temps across the board? what fan and tim you using?

edit

and can you pass blend 3 hours?

double edit

holy crap just saw you have the same case as me! airflow shouldnt be a problem then


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
You gotta be patient my friend

I will update it soon..........life can get busy sometimes.
.


Yeah like fast Cars, Booze, and Girls.....or Good gas mileage car, Wife, Kids, and a Mortgage.







JK


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


first off get everything back to stock.

3.2 ghz [email protected] 1.325v
2ghz nb @ 1.1v
2ghz ht @ 1.1v
sb @ 1.1v

cpu nb @ 1.1v

ram @ 1600 @ 7 7 7 20 27 1t @ 1.8v

how are temps across the board? what fan and tim you using?

edit

and can you pass blend 3 hours?

double edit

holy crap just saw you have the same case as me! airflow shouldnt be a problem then










3.5ghz, 1.3375v, NB HT 2.6ghz, cpu/nb 1.2375v..

push with stock scythe fan, pull with coolermaster fan.. just added it this morning.. tim = ocz freeze..

doing prime95 atm..



is that normal?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


You gotta be patient my friend

I will update it soon......like I said in my previous post....life can get busy sometimes.

Expect an update this weekend. I also gotta get back into the OC scene.



He arises from the dead!


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


3.5ghz, 1.3375v, NB HT 2.6ghz, cpu/nb 1.2375v..

push with stock scythe fan, pull with coolermaster fan.. just added it this morning.. tim = ocz freeze..

doing prime95 atm..



is that normal?



Your only at 1.33V. Jack it up to see what temps are at 1.48 or 1.5V and use prime95(Blend). AOD does not stress system and NB.

You DO NOT NEED HT THAT HIGH. Higher Hypertransport gives no performance gain and best frequencies to overclock are between 1.8 and 2.1.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Your only at 1.33V. Jack it up to see what temps are at 1.48 or 1.5V and use prime95(Blend). AOD does not stress system and NB.

You DO NOT NEED HT THAT HIGH. Higher Hypertransport gives no performance gain and best frequencies to overclock are between 1.8 and 2.1.


ite will reduce it to 2ghz.. i'm stressing it with prime95 and AOD is just for providing you my temps..


----------



## bringonblink

i would not trust the AOD temp thing, use everest or the lcd poster.

keep ht at 2ghz or 1800, there is a thread somewhere showing benchmarks, it actually hinders performance in some cases if set too high.

43 seems reasonable though.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


i would not trust the AOD temp thing, use everest or the lcd poster.

keep ht at 2ghz or 1800, there is a thread somewhere showing benchmarks, it actually hinders performance in some cases if set too high.

43 seems reasonable though.



Nothing wrong with AOD for temps!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


keep ht at 2ghz or 1800,


Thanks. That was said 2 replies above!!!


----------



## bringonblink

each to their own lol

edit

ah sorry jimibgood, long day at work


----------



## vinzend

my lcd poster shows couple degrees less than AOD.. which 1 should i trust?


----------



## bringonblink

mine too lol

edit

i think the poster displays the cpu package, while everest is reading the internal core sensor? just taking a guess there lol


----------



## jimibgood

Close to 4.0Ghz..... I passed Prime95 at 3.895Ghz and went for 3.97 Ghz. made it through 1 hr and crash......

At 3.9Ghz I was 1.55V CPU 1.25V CPU/NB 2490Mhz on NB 1800Ghz Hypert. Ram at 1108Ghz with 1.7V. CPU temps were at 48 Degrees

I went to 1.6V CPU 1.3V CPU/NB.. I will compromise at 1.575V CPU and 1.275V CPU NB to see if I over volted a tad....CPU temps were 52 degrees... Any comments or suggestions??

I am close!


----------



## bringonblink

isnt 3.985 higher than 3.97 :s

edit

how about highlighting OC's on the chart that have passed prime in green? just makes it easier when comparing to stabler oc's


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
isnt 3.985 higher than 3.97 :s

edit

how about highlighting OC's on the chart that have passed prime in green? just makes it easier when comparing to stabler oc's


Sry 3.895


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bull* 
Yeah like fast Cars, Booze, and Girls.....or Good gas mileage car, Wife, Kids, and a Mortgage.







JK

I'm young so its the first three..........

plus some other stuff like school and sports


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slappa*


i'm young so its the first three..........

Plus some other stuff like school and sports











try 1st 2!!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I'll stick with cars, girls, and computers


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


Yeah like fast Cars, Booze, and Girls.....or Good gas mileage car, Wife, Kids, and a Mortgage.







JK


My approach is kinda similar but a little different. Fast car to get to the beach, cause there's always girls there. Booze at the beach, nothing beats an ice cold one after a surf session. And girls cause their already half naked running around or tanning everywhere you look when your at the beach.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
My approach is kinda similar but a little different. Fast car to get to the beach, cause there's always girls there. Booze at the beach, nothing beats an ice cold one after a surf session. And girls cause their already half naked running around or tanning everywhere you look when your at the beach.









You lucky bastard!


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I'll stick with cars, girls, and computers











1 and 3.


----------



## jimibgood

A new high overclock for me! 4Ghz around the corner! Update please OP.










Here are some bios settings to help you all out.

CPU Voltage 1.6V
CPU/NB Voltage 1.275
NB voltage 1.2V
Unganged
Channel Interleave disabled
Memory interleave disabled


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
A new high overclock for me! 4Ghz around the corner! Update please OP.










Here are some bios settings to help you all out.

CPU Voltage 1.6V
CPU/NB Voltage 1.275
NB voltage 1.2V
Unganged
Channel Interleave disabled
Memory interleave disabled

I see you've been really busy with the oc'ing, nice work.







I'll be back at it tonight, looks like I'm gonna need a lot of red bull and the right settings. Good job, hopefully I can push further too.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
You lucky bastard!









Somebody told me once, "location, location, location!"


----------



## FlanK3r

I have next new validation 4305 MHz







, vcore 1.53V (AIR CM Hyper 212)












jimibgood: very nice stable OC !!!


----------



## bringonblink

working on my oc from scratch again, its 5 hours prime stable soz dnt have shot, not stopping at 3.6 anyway so ya.

check out the NB and Ram !! really happy with that..


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I see you've been really busy with the oc'ing, nice work.







I'll be back at it tonight, looks like I'm gonna need a lot of red bull and the right settings. Good job, hopefully I can push further too.











Hopefully my voltage settings will help you.







Lets join the 4.0Ghz club.


----------



## Slappa

List Updated


----------



## thoger_kaskus

hello guys,

can you help me to setting my phenom II 955? i've got stuck with this proc, running 3,6 ghz doesn't work, always blue screen :swearing::swearing:

my rig: phenom II 955
MSI 790GX platinum
DDR2 800 2x2 GSkill 
4890 HIS
corsair vx550

im just newbie and i just grab the amd processor.. before it i using intel proc,

and my stuck setting:

v core : 1,4 
18x200

and all default ( auto )

could u tell me what else should i change for stablitly 
thx


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thoger_kaskus*


hello guys,

can you help me to setting my phenom II 955? i've got stuck with this proc, running 3,6 ghz doesn't work, always blue screen :swearing::swearing:

my rig: phenom II 955
MSI 790GX platinum
DDR2 800 2x2 GSkill 
4890 HIS
corsair vx550

im just newbie and i just grab the amd processor.. before it i using intel proc,

and my stuck setting:

v core : 1,4 
18x200

and all default ( auto )

could u tell me what else should i change for stablitly 
thx


please go to your user CP and on the left you should see add system. Put your specs in there so that we will be able to see everything you are working with.


----------



## jimibgood

Slappa can you update my cooling? Heatkiller 3.0 custom with Liang D5


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thoger_kaskus*


hello guys,

can you help me to setting my phenom II 955? i've got stuck with this proc, running 3,6 ghz doesn't work, always blue screen :swearing::swearing:

my rig: phenom II 955
MSI 790GX platinum
DDR2 800 2x2 GSkill 
4890 HIS
corsair vx550

im just newbie and i just grab the amd processor.. before it i using intel proc,

and my stuck setting:

v core : 1,4 
18x200

and all default ( auto )

could u tell me what else should i change for stablitly 
thx



If you get BSOD you may need a registy cleaner. BSOD is caused by hardware error or bad registry files. I use Registry Mechanic. It is worth the money especially if you overclock.

You also should read up on overclocking to understand it more. Vague questions like that are not answerable and to be blunt, aggravating to read. Overclocking is understanding and trial and error. Everyones system is different and what works for me may not work for you.









Read this: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html and post your system like Eclipse suggested.


----------



## thoger_kaskus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


please go to your user CP and on the left you should see add system. Put your specs in there so that we will be able to see everything you are working with.


oke im done

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


If you get BSOD you may need a registy cleaner. BSOD is caused by hardware error or bad registry files. I use Registry Mechanic. It is worth the money especially if you overclock.

You also should read up on overclocking to understand it more. Vague questions like that are not answerable and to be blunt, aggravating to read. Overclocking is understanding and trial and error. Everyones system is different and what works for me may not work for you.










hmm.. im understand, but what should i do know?








im just fresh install of windows xp Service Pack 2, and the system while i test for stability during overclock it's always unstable, and blue screen :swearing:

can you help me? ,


----------



## bringonblink

try lowering the cpu multi and raising the bus speed


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thoger_kaskus*


oke im done

hmm.. im understand, but what should i do know?








im just fresh install of windows xp Service Pack 2, and the system while i test for stability during overclock it's always unstable, and blue screen :swearing:

can you help me? ,

















Get a good registry cleaner(second notice)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

ccleaner is free and does a good job. Just google it.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Add me up?

Biostar TA790GX 128M
Phenom II 965BE
Corsair Dominator 1066 (4gigs)

4.1GHZ.

Have yet to run prime but I've been running this and gaming for two days no problem.

Water cooling w/ a Dtek V2, PA120.1, and 450lph pump

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=708177

This chip is a great overclocker, can't wait to see what it can do on a better mobo with some time and testing!


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*


Add me up?

Biostar TA790GX 128M
Phenom II 965BE
Corsair Dominator 1066 (4gigs)

4.1GHZ.

Have yet to run prime but I've been running this and gaming for two days no problem.

Water cooling w/ a Dtek V2, PA120.1, and 450lph pump

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=708177

This chip is a great overclocker, can't wait to see what it can do on a better mobo with some time and testing!


Nice some 965's....


----------



## bringonblink

damn, lets see some 4ghz prime stable shots!

edit

ramdom thought- do you guys use 64 bit or 32 bit prime? and what version?


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*


Add me up?

Biostar TA790GX 128M
Phenom II 965BE
Corsair Dominator 1066 (4gigs)

4.1GHZ.

Have yet to run prime but I've been running this and gaming for two days no problem.

Water cooling w/ a Dtek V2, PA120.1, and 450lph pump

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=708177

This chip is a great overclocker, can't wait to see what it can do on a better mobo with some time and testing!


but not correct validation (red is bad for validation, maybe throtling chip?)

watch at my









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=705946

And not stable, my stable clock is -400 MHz lower!


----------



## Deagle50ae

I'm running beta bios. probably throwing the red.


----------



## FlanK3r

post some Cinebench at 4 GHz


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*


Add me up?

Biostar TA790GX 128M
Phenom II 965BE
Corsair Dominator 1066 (4gigs)

4.1GHZ.

Have yet to run prime but I've been running this and gaming for two days no problem.

Water cooling w/ a Dtek V2, PA120.1, and 450lph pump

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=708177

This chip is a great overclocker, can't wait to see what it can do on a better mobo with some time and testing!


Thats far from stable. 3 hr pass on prime95 blend.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


ccleaner is free and does a good job. Just google it.


Ccleaner deletes files does not repair


----------



## mindthecap

How bout this one? CPU volt is stock!!


----------



## el_pezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mindthecap*


How bout this one? CPU volt is stock!!


this is very common, nothing special.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mindthecap*


How bout this one? CPU volt is stock!!



Mine can do that undervolted.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Mine can do that undervolted.

Its hard to read, was it 3.5?


----------



## mindthecap

Quote:



Its hard to read, was it 3.5?


Yes it was. I don't belive somebody can do that with undervolting the cpu.

EDIT: My cpu bsod's after two minutes in 1.31v. It IS possible but very rare.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mindthecap*


Yes it was. I don't belive somebody can do that with undervolting the cpu.



I am 10 min in Prime95 at 3.51Ghz with 1.29V.


----------



## Tatakai All

Hey, thanks for the update Slappa. I was wondering if you could update my name correctly, it says Tataki All but it's actually Tatakai All, Thanks again.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Timlander* 
Its hard to read, was it 3.5?


----------



## Swiftes

Mine got here, stepping etc:

HDZ955FBK4DGI

CACYC AC 0911BPAW

9213342C90152

The 0911 looks promising from the first page, I gotta go cadets tonight, but tomorrow is only a half day, so I will dedicate it to that.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Mine got here, stepping etc:

HDZ955FBK4DGI

CACYC AC 0911BPAW

9213342C90152

The 0911 looks promising from the first page, I gotta go cadets tonight, but tomorrow is only a half day, so I will dedicate it to that.











0911 is a good one dude. You should be able to use lower voltages!


----------



## WaLshy11

People getting some nice overclocks









I need to get back on the OC'ing scene.. work is taking up too much of my spare time!


----------



## bringonblink

hmm what ya guys think is better, 3850 at 2600nb and 1600 7 7 7 20 1t ram

or

3800 at 2800 nb at 1600 7 6 5 18 1t ram?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


hmm what ya guys think is better, 3850 at 2600nb and 1600 7 7 7 20 1t ram

or

3800 at 2800 nb at 1600 7 6 5 18 1t ram?


wow nice ram u got there, roy.. what's the ram volt ?
and for NB, what's the NB volt? or cpu/nb volt?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


hmm what ya guys think is better, 3850 at 2600nb and 1600 7 7 7 20 1t ram

or

3800 at 2800 nb at 1600 7 6 5 18 1t ram?



Won't be a huge difference(Ram Timings Minimal) but you will be more stable at 2600MHz


----------



## ghot

OK, what would cause 2 cores to fall behind the other two.....it started when EITHER the 12K FFT's started or I started talking on CELL phone...both occurred at same time??



















Validation:


----------



## hegs218

got my 955 up to 3.6 prime stable on stock volts
will post up screen's 2night as im @ work atm
has anyone got any higher on stock volts 
being stable?
thanks 
mike


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


hmm what ya guys think is better, 3850 at 2600nb and 1600 7 7 7 20 1t ram

or

3800 at 2800 nb at 1600 7 6 5 18 1t ram?


maybe here is your answer (i made for month ago benches with 2 stability setings)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=231555

I hope, help u.


----------



## bringonblink

thanks flanker nice read there

its running at 2.0v , stock is 1.9.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


post some Cinebench at 4 GHz


----------



## jimibgood

Trouble is on the horizon. I am now using my hard drive with win7 32 bit instead of 64 bit... 4.009Ghz half hour into prime95! I will say this raptor is smokin fast too.









Elcipse, I am getting same super pi with 3.97Ghz and 2700Mhz on NB.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Trouble is on the horizon. I am now using my hard drive with win7 32 bit instead of 64 bit... 4.009Ghz half hour into prime95! I will say this raptor is smokin fast too.









Elcipse, I am getting same super pi with 3.97Ghz and 2700Mhz on NB.


NB was 2600. http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=889889 little better was 4..095 NB 2940, HT 2730 ram 1680 IIRC


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*












u should oc ur ram.. 7-7-7-20 1T Unganged


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


u should oc ur ram.. 7-7-7-20 1T Unganged


wont do it. at least I cant. I sux at OC'ing ram plus am soo busy ATM I cant even play with my rig much.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
NB was 2600. http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=889889 little better was 4..095 NB 2940, HT 2730 ram 1680 IIRC

thought HT is better at 2ghz?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
wont do it. at least I cant. I sux at OC'ing ram plus am soo busy ATM I cant even play with my rig much.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
thought HT is better at 2ghz?

those were early runs. I have not been able to really check everything out and play around to see what is best








*working 7 days a week for ~ 12Hrs a day now*


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


those were early runs. I have not been able to really check everything out and play around to see what is best








*working 7 days a week for ~ 12Hrs a day now*










haha good luck man..


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
u should oc ur ram.. 7-7-7-20 1T Unganged


It probably will not boot with 1t


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


It probably will not boot with 1t


mushkin can't go that far?


----------



## Bull

Ok I finally got my new cooler and have been playing around with some OC'S:

This one is very stable but I'm hitting a wall @ 4Ghz and I think I know why. Will post back later.








[/IMG]

Validated:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=715805


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


Ok I finally got my new cooler and have been playing around with some OC'S:

This one is very stable but I'm hitting a wall @ 4Ghz and I think I know why. Will post back later.








[/IMG]

Validated:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=715805



My wall is 3.97Ghz and I have boom boom cooling! Raise the vcore to 1.52-1.57V. You should hit 4Ghz easily.


----------



## AaronCooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


My wall is 3.97Ghz and I have boom boom cooling! Raise the vcore to 1.52-1.57V. You should hit 4Ghz easily.


Is that safe for air cooling?

I've always gone on the guide of 1.5v air, 1.6v water but i guess if the temp's are ok then it's fine to go that high?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


Ok I finally got my new cooler and have been playing around with some OC'S:

This one is very stable but I'm hitting a wall @ 4Ghz and I think I know why. Will post back later.

Validated:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=715805


Go ~1.55vcore if you havent already bump the Nb and HT to ~1.25 and watch your temps. should do 4 easy. you might try more Multi less FSB(HTT)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


My wall is 3.97Ghz and I have boom boom cooling! Raise the vcore to 1.52-1.57V. You should hit 4Ghz easily.


agreed!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AaronCooper*


Is that safe for air cooling?

I've always gone on the guide of 1.5v air, 1.6v water but i guess if the temp's are ok then it's fine to go that high?


1.55 is safe heck 1.6 is safe just watch temps.


----------



## vinzend

my X3 720 can perform almost the same as ur X4 955, bull..



decided to go further than this when my room is cool enough.. 28c atm is hooot..


----------



## Bull

vinzend said:


> my X3 720 can perform almost the same as ur X4 955, bull..
> 
> Not quite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I backed it down to 1.52 with the same clock and all seems fine, @ 4.2 I started to have Dram issues on my LCD poster, I'm already looking at some new sticks of DDR3, the ones I have were one of the first out and the tall heat pipes are keeping me from utilizing my ram slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Validated:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=716037


----------



## eclipseaudio4

what are your other Voltages Bull?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


my X3 720 can perform almost the same as ur X4 955, bull..



decided to go further than this when my room is cool enough.. 28c atm is hooot..










I don't think the 720 is in the same league. You are sure pationate about the 720. I will say that.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Go ~1.55vcore if you havent already bump the Nb and HT to ~1.25 and watch your temps. should do 4 easy. you might try more Multi less FSB(HTT)

agreed!

1.55 is safe heck 1.6 is safe just watch temps.


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


what are your other Voltages Bull?


Hey thanks for the Voltage tip, My mind is warped from work







..

CPU: 1.525
CPU/NB: 1.30
HT:1.25875
NB: 1.25875

I left everything else on Auto. I'm going to try some W7 OC's and compare them to Vista.


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


I don't think the 720 is in the same league. You are sure pationate about the 720. I will say that.


















LOL...yes he is, he didn't even look to see the CPU was a 965...I don't want to inflate his head any larger







..JK kid...that is an amazing OC for a 720...believe me I had one myself


----------



## DarthElvis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


I don't think the 720 is in the same league. You are sure pationate about the 720. I will say that.


 It really depends on what your doing with it. I'm sure you'll notice a difference in any kind of photoshop/rendering/audio-video encoding apps. Not so much with gaming or single threaded apps. His 720 will equal a 955/965 at the same clockspeed in superpi because its not a multicore aware benchmark.

Having said that, I just picked up a 955 because the price was right, and I could use 25% faster encoding times. If I can beat my 720's 3.7Ghz and hit 3.8-3.9 ,even better. Which leads me to my question :
Does anyone have any info on the 029 BPMW stepping ? with regards to what I can expect with an o/c ? Hardware the same, only cpu has changed.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


I don't think the 720 is in the same league. You are sure pationate about the 720. I will say that.


















so u dont want quad core to be compared to tri core?









urs 3.9ghz something eh? 1.6v lmao.. i could go to 4ghz and beat that score if i was running water cooling..


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


so u dont want quad core to be compared to tri core?









urs 3.9ghz something eh? 1.6v lmao.. i could go to 4ghz and beat that score if i was running water cooling..










Nobody said that but the 720 thread is up the street...this is the 955/965 thread. Your 720 is validated @ 3.7 which is nice but run some cinebench and 32Pi and then post it in the right thread


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


Nobody said that but the 720 thread is up the street...this is the 955/965 thread. Your 720 is validated @ 3.7 which is nice but run some cinebench and 32Pi and then post it in the right thread


im not trying to show off or w/e but people are assuming that..








just wondering why X3 and X4 arent that different..


----------



## Deagle50ae

Nobody is saying the 720 is bad in any way.
Just that the quads are much better for certain instances.
SuperPi is single threaded, so of course it's going to be the same as 955's and 965's

but when it comes to a multithreaded app, the 965 @ 3.7ghz (same speed as the 720) will offer about 30% better performance, then take that and it will OC to 4.1ghz which then moves it into the 60% better performance mark.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


im not trying to show off or w/e but people are assuming that..








just wondering why X3 and X4 arent that different..


try cinebenchR10 and you will see a differance.


----------



## Bull

Originally Posted by vinzend [so u dont want quad core to be compared to tri core?

urs 3.9ghz something eh? 1.6v lmao.. i could go to 4ghz and beat that score if i was running water cooling..

No offense but I ohnestly think this guy makes love to his 720 at least 5 times a day...is there an ignore button in user CP?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


Originally Posted by vinzend [so u dont want quad core to be compared to tri core?

urs 3.9ghz something eh? 1.6v lmao.. i could go to 4ghz and beat that score if i was running water cooling..

No offense but I ohnestly think this guy makes love to his 720 at least 5 times a day...is there an ignore button in user CP?


----------



## Raji8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


Originally Posted by vinzend [so u dont want quad core to be compared to tri core?

urs 3.9ghz something eh? 1.6v lmao.. i could go to 4ghz and beat that score if i was running water cooling..

No offense but I ohnestly think this guy makes love to his 720 at least 5 times a day...is there an ignore button in user CP?


ROFLMAO LOL LMAO ***** ROFLCOPTER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


so u dont want quad core to be compared to tri core?









urs 3.9ghz something eh? 1.6v lmao.. i could go to 4ghz and beat that score if i was running water cooling..











No. It's simply A. Not in the Same League B. There is a thread for it. C. PI is a single thread app. 
Go run Any other benchmark that supports multi thread and the 720 (Which I personally think sucks btw) will be stomped on, burned,







, nuked,







,







and







: by a 940, 955, or 965. It also gets pwned in gaming. Geez fanboys....so ignorant.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
so u dont want quad core to be compared to tri core?

urs 3.9ghz something eh? 1.6v lmao.. i could go to 4ghz and beat that score if i was running water cooling..


----------



## epxepx

Hi All, I just made the switch from my laptop over to a AMD system. I am curious about OC'ing but seems there are no 945 OC Charts on the front of this thread. Below are my spec's, anyone have experience on OC'ing the system.

MSI 790FX-GD70
AMD 945 (Coolmaster GeminII S)
Kingston Hyperx 8GB DDR3 1800 MHz.
2x ATI Raedon 4670 (X-Fire mode)

Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raji8* 
ROFLMAO LOL LMAO ***** ROFLCOPTER

No. It's simply A. Not in the Same League B. There is a thread for it. C. PI is a single thread app.
Go run Any other benchmark that supports multi thread and the 720 (Which I personally think sucks btw) will be stomped on, burned,







, nuked,







,







and







: by a 940, 955, or 965. It also gets pwned in gaming. Geez fanboys....so ignorant.


We can be simple and run 3DMark06 and I can spank him......By 300 points easily.(CPU score)


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
We can be simple and run 3DMark06 and I can spank him......By 300 points easily.(CPU score)

what a dream..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


what a dream..










I will run some benches tomorrow and we can put this to rest. I suggest running, 01,03,05,06,cinebenchR10,wprime 1.55 32 and 1024. If I think of others or you have suggestions pleas post them. What frequencies would you like to do it at? aka 4Ghz cpu, 2800, NB 2600HT, 1600 ram or what ever. only thing I ask is that we run ram at same timings as well.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I will run some benches tomorrow and we can put this to rest. I suggest running, 01,03,05,06,cinebenchR10,wprime 1.55 32 and 1024. If I think of others or you have suggestions pleas post them. What frequencies would you like to do it at? aka 4Ghz cpu, 2800, NB 2600HT, 1600 ram or what ever. only thing I ask is that we run ram at same timings as well.


Ohhh its going to be a vinz/eclipse fight!









I love it. I say you 2 make a bet. You have to run the winners avatar of choice for 1 month!

this could be one:










or this:










And the winner runs this:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Ohhh its going to be a vinz slapping. I love it. I say you 2 make a bet. You have to run the winners avatar of choice for 1 month!

I just want to end this arguement. I really don't care what it shows, but I want proof.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I will run some benches tomorrow and we can put this to rest. I suggest running, 01,03,05,06,cinebenchR10,wprime 1.55 32 and 1024. If I think of others or you have suggestions pleas post them. What frequencies would you like to do it at? aka 4Ghz cpu, 2800, NB 2600HT, 1600 ram or what ever. only thing I ask is that we run ram at same timings as well.

did i compare mine to 965? and if u could understand my post,
it is me who wants to prove if jimi was right of easily spanking 300points outta me..

lol this is crazy.. started from my sorrydidntmeantooffense screenshot and ended up like this..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Ohhh its going to be a vinz/eclipse fight!
I love it. I say you 2 make a bet. You have to run the winners avatar of choice for 1 month!

thought u said u would easily spank me by 300points..
wanna try? but i'm allowed to unlock it right? if not, i admit my lost..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
did i compare mine to 965? and if u could understand my post,
it is me who wants to prove if jimi was right of easily spanking 300points outta me..

lol this is crazy.. started from my sorrydidntmeantooffense screenshot and ended up like this..

thought u said u would easily spank me by 300points..
wanna try? but i'm allowed to unlock it right? if not, i admit my lost..

I am not trying to attack you or anything. If I came off that way I am sorry! jimi is running a 955 ny 965 is basically the same. I really just wanted to get this little cat fight resolved as easily as possible. I am also interested in what the results would be. If you can unlock it go for it. That is also why I asked you to specify to frequencies. Again sorry If I came off harsh!


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I am not trying to attack you or anything. If I came off that way I am sorry! jimi is running a 955 ny 965 is basically the same. I really just wanted to get this little cat fight resolved as easily as possible. I am also interested in what the results would be. If you can unlock it go for it. That is also why I asked you to specify to frequencies. Again sorry If I came off harsh!









the thing is, i know 965BE is good and i was looking for it..
i bought 955BE but was disappointed then i sold it, running 720BE again
while planning to get 965BE.. but i asked u (if u remember) and u said u
felt a mixed feeling (kinda regretting about buying expensive 965BE)

so i decided to wait until it gets cheaper..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
the thing is, i know 965BE is good and i was looking for it..
i bought 955BE but was disappointed then i sold it, running 720BE again
while planning to get 965BE.. but i asked u (if u remember) and u said u
felt a mixed feeling (kinda regretting about buying expensive 965BE)

so i decided to wait until it gets cheaper..

Yeah I remember and they reason I said that way because I feel that at the time I bought it







I should have just gotten a 955, because that is basically what it is a binned factory OC'd 955. Now when the new stepping 965's come out that will be a different story. Altho I belive the 955's will also have the updates.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Yeah I remember and they reason I said that way because I feel that at the time I bought it







I should have just gotten a 955, because that is basically what it is a binned factory OC'd 955. Now when the new stepping 965's come out that will be a different story. Altho I belive the 955's will also have the updates.

yea i was interested in 965BE because i asked u (again) how far it can go and u said 4.2ghz.. it's very impressive so yea same story as before..

ite so to jimi and bull and everyone else that got offended by me, i apologize..
didnt mean to but yea, easy-boiled-kid blood..









but i will still do the bench! just for fun..








i love benching too..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
yea i was interested in 965BE because i asked u (again) how far it can go and u said 4.2ghz.. it's very impressive so yea same story as before..

ite so to jimi and bull and everyone else that got offended by me, i apologize..
didnt mean to but yea, easy-boiled-kid blood..









but i will still do the bench! just for fun..








i love benching too..

K what do you want to run and how fast? Best timmings I can get @ 1600 are 9-9-9-21-1t(I cant OC ram for crap)


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Hi guys ..

sorry to crash here .. I just can't find an accurate answer for my question about the temps of these cpu's..

Can you please provide the temp you are getting on the following proc. at stock i repeat @ stock settings ..

------
X4 955 
Idle : ??c
Load : ??c
------
X4 965
Idle : ??c
Load : ??c

I appreciate it .. thanks in advance!


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


Hi guys ..

sorry to crash here .. I just can't find an accurate answer for my question about the temps of these cpu's..

Can you please provide the temp you are getting on the following proc. at stock i repeat @ stock settings ..

------
X4 955 
Idle : ??c
Load : ??c
------
X4 965
Idle : ??c
Load : ??c

I appreciate it .. thanks in advance!










955: 33c-47c

965: 36c-55c

With an after market cooler


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
K what do you want to run and how fast? Best timmings I can get @ 1600 are 9-9-9-21-1t(I cant OC ram for crap)

hmm maybe 3.9ghz (19.5*200) 2.6NB 2HT ; 9-9-9-21-1t 1600mhz

how's that?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


955: 33c-47c

965: 36c-55c

With an after market cooler


Thanks alot +rep!


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


hmm maybe 3.9ghz (19.5*200) 2.6NB 2HT ; 9-9-9-21-1t 1600mhz

how's that?


Or as my 3895 MHZ 2665NB 2050HT 5-5-5-15-2T DDR2 1090MHz+







(i want try 5-4-4-15)


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
hmm maybe 3.9ghz (19.5*200) 2.6NB 2HT ; 9-9-9-21-1t 1600mhz

how's that?

sounds good to me. I thought I would have been home earlier but no go. I will run some of them tonight and what ever I miss tomorrow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
Or as my 3895 MHZ 2665NB 2050HT 5-5-5-15-2T DDR2 1090MHz+







(i want try 5-4-4-15)

sorry cant do it. there is no way I can get my timmings that low.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Hi guys ..

sorry to crash here .. I just can't find an accurate answer for my question about the temps of these cpu's..

Can you please provide the temp you are getting on the following proc. at stock i repeat @ stock settings ..

------
X4 955
Idle : ??c
Load : ??c
------
X4 965
Idle : ??c
Load : ??c

I appreciate it .. thanks in advance!









stock I have no idea. sorry. But I can guess.
965
ambient = 25
idle = 30
load = 45 maybe 50 at most.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


sounds good to me. I thought I would have been home earlier but no go. I will run some of them tonight and what ever I miss tomorrow.

sorry cant do it. there is no way I can get my timmings that low.


yea same here.. i'll run 3dmark06, vantage, cinebench10, super pi only for today.. and the rest tomorrow..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Here's a couple


----------



## vinzend

eclipse, would you mind lowering it to 3.8ghz (19*200)
and 9-9-9-21-30-1T

im having problem getting 3.9ghz stable.. uuugh getting unlocked cpu stable on asus board is dam* hard.. --'


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


eclipse, would you mind lowering it to 3.8ghz (19*200)
and 9-9-9-21-30-1T

im having problem getting 3.9ghz stable.. uuugh getting unlocked cpu stable on asus board is dam* hard.. --'


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


























i apologized to u yesterday and u still doing this.. very not good of u..









it's a comparison between me and eclipse, why should u care?
come on join us.. just for fun man.. i know i will lose definitely but just want to compare, nothing else..


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
i apologized to u yesterday and u still doing this.. very not good of u..









it's a comparison between me and eclipse, why should u care?
come on join us.. just for fun man.. i know i will lose definitely but just want to compare, nothing else..

Yeah your right....I apologize to u







...so what is it your trying to do here...you want a 3.8 clock with 965 to compare with your 720?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bull* 
Yeah your right....I apologize to u







...so what is it your trying to do here...you want a 3.8 clock with 965 to compare with your 720?

thanks..









yea, i wanna know how far it is.. cause i was looking for 965BE but was scared if it's not that different (of course it is but for >$100 diff)..

so i just wanna know.. not to show off my cpu of course.. that's stupid.. lol..

and i hope jimmy joins too.. it would be fun if 955BE and 965BE are compared
with me joining the fun..









and the results will be shown to my forum.. it's like reviews or something..


----------



## rchads89

Sorry i am new at overclocking what exactly do i need to do to get my 955 to 3.4 maybe 3.5Ghz it will be on stock cooler for a while if thats a problem? Do i need to change some volts or something in bios settings?

Does overclocking your cpu shorten the life of it or something?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Here's a couple


----------



## vinzend

the rest will be done tomorrow (hope so)

what are the other benchs do u want to do beside what ive posted?

those are the only i have atm..


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Sorry i am new at overclocking what exactly do i need to do to get my 955 to 3.4 maybe 3.5Ghz it will be on stock cooler for a while if thats a problem? Do i need to change some volts or something in bios settings?

Does overclocking your cpu shorten the life of it or something?


all I would do is bump up your Multiplier in your bios and try to leave your volts stock for a 200MHz overclock that will put you @ 3.4...do not go much higher untill you get an after market CPU cooler.

Your cpu will live a long and happy life


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


i apologized to u yesterday and u still doing this.. very not good of u..









it's a comparison between me and eclipse, why should u care?
come on join us.. just for fun man.. i know i will lose definitely but just want to compare, nothing else..



Just bustin chops viz...... Take it in stride, you too young to have the big one...LOL You set youself up.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*












I do like the way you hid some benchies on cinebench at the bottom though


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


I do like the way you hid some benchies on cinebench at the bottom though










isnt it that there's nothing there? it only shows the score that already shown up there.. i can redo it again if u want..


----------



## Tatakai All

Wow, I'm gone for a week and a half and all this goes down?! I really need to put the raging party, panty dropping, keg stand drunken college girls







on hold for a couple of weeks and get back to oc'ing. I take it posting pics would be against OCN regulations. Btw nice oc's everyone and jimibgood, I'll be gunning for your oc.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
Wow, I'm gone for a week and a half and all this goes down?! I really need to put the raging party, panty dropping, keg stand drunken college girls







on hold for a couple of weeks and get back to oc'ing. I take it posting pics would be against OCN regulations. Btw nice oc's everyone and jimibgood, I'll be gunning for your oc.










Think I have 4.009Ghz nailed. I Raised it up to that core clock and could not do anything to get it to hold. Backed Ram timings down to 9/9/9/25 and got a 12 min run... Backed them dowm to 10/10/10/25 and 40 min run. I will run ovenight..... I will try a performance run with 2700NB frequency and around 1390MHz ram... Super PI 1M< 17.24. I WILL JOIN THE 4.0Ghz CLUB! 1.625V on Vcore. Temps 53 deg. 40 min Prime95 run.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Think I have 4.009Ghz nailed. I Raised it up to that core clock and could not do anything to get it to hold. Backed Ram timings down to 9/9/9/25 and got a 12 min run... Backed them dowm to 10/10/10/25 and 40 min run. I will run ovenight..... I will try a performance run with 2700NB frequency and around 1390MHz ram... Super PI 1M< 17.24. I WILL JOIN THE 4.0Ghz CLUB! 1.625V on Vcore. Temps 53 deg. 40 min Prime95 run.

That's what I like to hear, always pushing it to the limit. I'll be waiting for your results and good luck.


----------



## FlanK3r

btw, i have problem with run Cinebench at 4 GHz. my stable OC is 3.9 GHz+1.485V. I tried Cinebench at 1.485V and 4 GHz-yes, blue screen. I tried with 1.52V, 30s run OK and than *Cinebench program exit*, not PC restart or black screen etc, only exit program...







. Second run, the same. Temps CPU was OK (max 58 C, in LinX i have 59C longer time). ***?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


eclipse, would you mind lowering it to 3.8ghz (19*200)
and 9-9-9-21-30-1T

im having problem getting 3.9ghz stable.. uuugh getting unlocked cpu stable on asus board is dam* hard.. --'



Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*











Yeah I can do that. I will re run tonight I hope.
Grab Wprime because it is multi threaded nd run the 32m and 1024m I'd also like to do vantage w/o phsyx.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Think I have 4.009Ghz nailed. I Raised it up to that core clock and could not do anything to get it to hold. Backed Ram timings down to 9/9/9/25 and got a 12 min run... Backed them dowm to 10/10/10/25 and 40 min run. I will run ovenight..... I will try a performance run with 2700NB frequency and around 1390MHz ram... Super PI 1M< 17.24. I WILL JOIN THE 4.0Ghz CLUB! 1.625V on Vcore. Temps 53 deg. 40 min Prime95 run.


wow wow wow, so if i lower my ram clocks to stock, 5-7-7-24 then i may be able to OC my CPU farther? or even drop to 800mhz
how could i have missed that?


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yeah I can do that. I will re run tonight I hope.
Grab Wprime because it is multi threaded nd run the 32m and 1024m I'd also like to do vantage w/o phsyx.


ite will do after i come home.. that's vantage w/o physx i guess since ati doesnt provide physx, does it? anyway, how to turn it off?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
wow wow wow, so if i lower my ram clocks to stock, 5-7-7-24 then i may be able to OC my CPU farther? or even drop to 800mhz
how could i have missed that?


have no idea what you are saying. My reply was LOOSEN TIMINGS, NOT TIGHTEN. Also, it had nothing to do with lower frequencies.


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
btw, i have problem with run Cinebench at 4 GHz. my stable OC is 3.9 GHz+1.485V. I tried Cinebench at 1.485V and 4 GHz-yes, blue screen. I tried with 1.52V, 30s run OK and than *Cinebench program exit*, not PC restart or black screen etc, only exit program...







. Second run, the same. Temps CPU was OK (max 58 C, in LinX i have 59C longer time). ***?

I had the same problem, I can run Wprime 32M with no problem and when I run Cinebench , I crap out 1/2 way through the multi threaded app...I up the volts. a tad and then it works but not Wprime because of heat...go figure....


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bull* 
I had the same problem, I can run Wprime 32M with no problem and when I run Cinebench , I crap out 1/2 way through the multi threaded app...I up the volts. a tad and then it works but not Wprime because of heat...go figure....

let's join the fun bull.. u have same processor as eclipse and it would be even more fun..









-
err wprime doesnt work here.. why is that?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

not sure about w prime try this one.
New benches @ 3800 Mhz. I just noticed your board OC's auto grrr


----------



## vinzend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
not sure about w prime try this one.
New benches @ 3800 Mhz. I just noticed your board OC's auto grrr









wow i only lost on cinebench single cpu..








maybe because i use 3.813ghz .. im sorry eclipse, i dont know how to lock it at 200mhz..









what does cpu gl say? i dont know what it means..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
wow i only lost on cinebench single cpu..








maybe because i use 3.813ghz .. im sorry eclipse, i dont know how to lock it at 200mhz..









what does cpu gl say? i dont know what it means..

yeah you cant it's the board.
IDK either but mine is 4463
And i really should have ran one test then rebooted but I did not feel it was necessary.
I think the GL has to do with your GFX

As I thought they are really all the same just binned. I will show you later why the 965 is better tho.


----------



## jimibgood

The 720's are basically 955's or 940's(I forget) That did not pass quality control as previous CPU. They were not stable as as advertised core speeds so they disabled 1 core and labeled them as 720's. Some made it through inspection as real close to what they were supposed to be and overclock well. This has been pretty well known through the community.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


The 720's are basically 955's or 940's(I forget) That did not pass quality control as previous CPU. They were not stable as as advertised core speeds so they disabled 1 core and labeled them as 720's. Some made it through inspection as real close to what they were supposed to be and overclock well. This has been pretty well known through the community.


940 perhaps? since it has only 7.5mb cache while 955 has 8mb..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok here's a couple. I would have done some 4.2 runs but I forgot my settings and just did not feel like figuring them out. Altho I did play around with Wprime a little.


----------



## vinzend

nice..









wprime doesnt work on win7 i guess..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


nice..









wprime doesnt work on win7 i guess..










I'm on windows 7 7057 64bit.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinzend* 
nice..









wprime doesnt work on win7 i guess..










Run as admin...Right click and you will have the option.


----------



## vinzend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Run as admin...Right click and you will have the option.










ah thanks..


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


ah thanks..











No +1 rep. Seeesh. Help him and no gratitude. Ty for the Thanx though!


----------



## Bigspender

Ok I can get only to 3.7 stable using OCCT, intelburn, prime95 here are my OC specs

v core 1.4
cpu/nb 1.3
NB freq 2600

memory have not messed with it

My temps at 3.7 are around 37-38C idle and 48-50 load

Stock they are 32c and 41 load.

at 3.8 my temps are good I guess right around 58c load but it still crashes. Is it my memory? I really need some help.

So here are my questions.

1. Do I need to re-seat my mega shadow. I used the card spread method?

2. Do I need better memory I have 2GB of this Crucial Balistix and I'm running windows 7 64bit?

3. My bios is 1.3 there is not a bios update for windows 7 yet. Well I don't think. could it be that?

4. my case is in my sig a k62 and my house temp is 75 degrees. Is my ambient temp bad?

Thanks


----------



## jimibgood

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Bigspender*   Ok I can get only to 3.7 stable using OCCT, intelburn, prime95 here are my OC specs

v core 1.4
cpu/nb 1.3
NB freq 2600

memory have not messed with it

My temps at 3.7 are around 37-38C idle and 48-50 load

Stock they are 32c and 41 load.

at 3.8 my temps are good I guess right around 58c load but it still crashes. Is it my memory? I really need some help.

So here are my questions.

1. Do I need to re-seat my mega shadow. I used the card spread method?

2. Do I need better memory I have 2GB of this Crucial Balistix and I'm running windows 7 64bit?

3. My bios is 1.3 there is not a bios update for windows 7 yet. Well I don't think. could it be that?

4. my case is in my sig a k62 and my house temp is 75 degrees. Is my ambient temp bad?

Thanks  
Depends. Is it BSOD or a slight blue, then crash or plain crash. I found the slight blue with immediate crash is voltage. BSOD is Harware,Ram or registry files. Straight crash is anything including overvloting.

Card spread method is one of worse ways. Use the "pea" or "grain of rice" method and yes your ambients are a little warm. When it cools down your load temps will too!

There is no bios update for win7 and probably will never update for win7. Bios' work fine with win7. When the final release of win7 comes out it probably will be more stable of an operating system.
  
 YouTube - How Thermal Compound Spreads (MX-2 Edition)


----------



## FlanK3r

my new max validation (red







)with X4 955 BE and AIR CM Hyper 212, first time used 1.55 V for validation

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=730114


----------



## jimibgood




----------



## FlanK3r

nice watter system !!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


my new max validation (red







)with X4 955 BE and AIR CM Hyper 212, first time used 1.55 V for validation

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=730114


I wonder why they rejected it.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I wonder why they rejected it.


You need 64 bit CPUID????


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Depends. Is it BSOD or a slight blue, then crash or plain crash. I found the slight blue with immediate crash is voltage. BSOD is Harware,Ram or registry files. Straight crash is anything including overvloting.

Card spread method is one of worse ways. Use the "pea" or "grain of rice" method and yes your ambient are a little warm. When it cools down your load temps will too!

There is no bios update for win7 and probably will never update for win7. Bios' work fine with win7. When the final release of win7 comes out it probably will be more stable of an operating system.
YouTube - How Thermal Compound Spreads (MX-2 Edition)


I'm getting a mix of all 3 LOL







. Ok thanks will re-seat tonight. Really can't do much about my ambient temps here in the south. I'm looking to upgrade my ac in the winter. What about my memory. I read that my memory is not good with my motherboard.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigspender*


I'm getting a mix of all 3 LOL







. Ok thanks will re-seat tonight. Really can't do much about my ambient temps here in the south. I'm looking to upgrade my ac in the winter. What about my memory. I read that my memory is not good with my motherboard.



Donno but many use it in general. I don't know what the problem may be.


----------



## Slappa




----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
I wonder why they rejected it.

Either a one core overclock, or too unstable


----------



## FlanK3r

slappa: what is it?At your screen? stabil x86? Or RAM stetings?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


slappa: what is it?At your screen? stabil x86? Or RAM stetings?


Ram settings. Take a close look.

DDR3 @ 1680MHz 7-6-5-15-1T w/ 2940NB

Amazing speeds. The ram was only $60 bucks CAD as well


----------



## jimibgood

win7 64 bit with 8G Ram. I didn't test stability with this Northbridge frequency.


----------



## PachAz

Hello, i wonder wich am3 motherboard is the absolute best for Phenom II 955BE, i want high and stable overklock. Please help.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PachAz* 
Hello, i wonder wich am3 motherboard is the absolute best for Phenom II 955BE, i want high and stable overklock. Please help.

I like mine. its on my sig not too expensive but crosshair III is good. My overclock is highest 64 bit with proof in this thread but I am monster liquid cooled.

Do you want ATI or gforce chipset?


----------



## Raji8

I'll see about slapping my own OC/Benches Next week when i get my 955 + other essential parts (I got AM3). And for x16 Full SLI on AM3 Pach I believe only the NF980-G65 by MSI is the only one to my knowledge. I got that board because once i get my second 9800GTX+ I'll need it hehe.


----------



## jimibgood

This is probably one of the best boards with a gforce chipset for your 9800's:

http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...p0m&templete=2

The 980 is a rebranded 780 chipset.Good luck on your MSI looking foward to good benchies.


----------



## jimibgood

Ratts:


----------



## Raji8

Yeah my 2nd card will arrive about the same as the rest of my stuff though ordered seperately cause newegg is taking forever to freaking ship it.


----------



## chas1723

When I try and get to 3.8 with my 955, my computer will reboot after just a couple of minutes of prime or occt. My voltage was at 1.39 and my temps never got above 49 for the core and 52 for the cpu. Do I need more voltage?


----------



## bringonblink

MOAR VOLTAGE! look at the charts for an idea of what to set it at


----------



## chas1723

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
MOAR VOLTAGE! look at the charts for an idea of what to set it at

Thats what I was thinking but was not sure.


----------



## Tank

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o.../cpu-38Ghz.jpg

I ran OCT for an hour and half no issues. but as soon as i tried folding on it it restarted. did that three times before i finally gave up. after I finish school work I will try upping my voltage some more as i see its pretty low compared to others.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o.../cpu-38Ghz.jpg

I ran OCT for an hour and half no issues. but as soon as i tried folding on it it restarted. did that three times before i finally gave up. after I finish school work I will try upping my voltage some more as i see its pretty low compared to others.

First off, OCCT does not fully stress test Phenom II's. I recommend 3 hours of Prime 95 blend.

Second, your problem could be related to your ram / north bridge tuning. I have not dealt with that board before, so it could be a real possibility.


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
First off, OCCT does not fully stress test Phenom II's. I recommend 3 hours of Prime 95 blend.

Second, your problem could be related to your ram / north bridge tuning. I have not dealt with that board before, so it could be a real possibility.

the motherboard is the new one from MSI...its one of the few that offers AMD/SLI...if not the only one so far not sure.

either way i havnt touched anything but the multi and everything else is set to auto. im sleep now so once i wake up i will play with it more and see what happens.

also i never had a problem with using occt to test a cpu out before, but will do prime as soon as im happy with my settings.

On another note, i set my memory timing according to spec and was able to get folding started on my cpu. Just find it weird that folding was causing instability due to memory timings


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
the motherboard is the new one from MSI...its one of the few that offers AMD/SLI...if not the only one so far not sure.

either way i havnt touched anything but the multi and everything else is set to auto. im sleep now so once i wake up i will play with it more and see what happens.

also i never had a problem with using occt to test a cpu out before, but will do prime as soon as im happy with my settings.

On another note, i set my memory timing according to spec and was able to get folding started on my cpu. Just find it weird that folding was causing instability due to memory timings

Just because you haven't touched anything but the multi doesn't mean that anything else can't be causing problems.

Through testing and talking to some pros, it has been determined that a standard OCCT stress test does a lot less for Phenom II CPUs. An important factor that it doesn't stress in the CPU is the Integrated Memory Controller (NB).

On AM3 platforms, memory timings/ settings are very janky even when set to "reliable" stock settings. Leave the timings, but try increasing and adding some NB Voltage (Not to be confused with CPU/NB Voltage) as this can help with instablities.

You have to understand that with Phenom II CPU's, the NB links the CPU to the ram. Any problem that lies within the NB or Ram is likely to cause instablities with the CPU cores.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Just because you haven't touched anything but the multi doesn't mean that anything else can't be causing problems.

Through testing and talking to some pros, it has been determined that a standard OCCT stress test does a lot less for Phenom II CPUs. An important factor that it doesn't stress in the CPU is the Integrated Memory Controller (NB).

On AM3 platforms, memory timings/ settings are very janky even when set to "reliable" stock settings. Leave the timings, but try increasing and adding some NB Voltage (Not to be confused with CPU/NB Voltage) as this can help with instablities.

You have to understand that with Phenom II CPU's, the NB links the CPU to the ram. Any problem that lies within the NB or Ram is likely to cause instablities with the CPU cores.


Yup, understood. I been reading alot since my last post and see what you are saying. I upped the voltage and will be running prime overnight and hope for the best. Also I was able to get folding to work just by upping the voltage so hopefully its stable now. I changed a few other settings but dont really remember what they were called but i do know they have to do with voltage so we shall see. hopefully I did everything right and i have no issues come morning time


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Just because you haven't touched anything but the multi doesn't mean that anything else can't be causing problems.

Through testing and talking to some pros, it has been determined that a standard OCCT stress test does a lot less for Phenom II CPUs. An important factor that it doesn't stress in the CPU is the Integrated Memory Controller (NB).

On AM3 platforms, memory timings/ settings are very janky even when set to "reliable" stock settings. Leave the timings, but try increasing and adding some NB Voltage (Not to be confused with CPU/NB Voltage) as this can help with instablities.

You have to understand that with Phenom II CPU's, the NB links the CPU to the ram. Any problem that lies within the NB or Ram is likely to cause instablities with the CPU cores.


I am still learning about Ram so bear with me.
Little background, I can run my ram @ 1600 9-9-9-21-1T @ 1.55(or 1.6 I forget) and I can alos take it to 1680 9-9-9-21-1t stock voltage, but anything higher and insacrash. I have tried to raise the ram voltage and (I believe (IIRC) the CPU/NB voltage to no effect. I still get to 1680 9-9-9-21-1T and crash. I have also tried crazy loose timings to no avail. Am I correctly interpreting you that my issue could be that I need to raise the NB(not cpu/nb) voltage a touch and that might do it?


----------



## ghot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
Yup, understood. I been reading alot since my last post and see what you are saying. I upped the voltage and will be running prime overnight and hope for the best. Also I was able to get folding to work just by upping the voltage so hopefully its stable now. I changed a few other settings but dont really remember what they were called but i do know they have to do with voltage so we shall see. hopefully I did everything right and i have no issues come morning time

Well damn.....another AMD/nVidia board....that makes two! At least yours is AM3. I see you have the AMI BIOS also....at least MSI did a better job with it that ASUS has









I wish you luck bro....this 980a chipset has a lotta problems over 3.7Ghz...I got 3815Ghz Prime stable, but it still isn't 24/7 stable by any means...3.7 however is rock solid.

My RAM is obviously DD2 but here are the settings I used on the ASUS board...if they help at all...

settings for this run:
Ambient temp: 20C
ASUS M4N82 Deluxe [980a chipset]
AMI BIOS 0802
Win XP Pro 32bit
CPU Multi = 18.5x
FSB Freq. = 206
5-5-5-24-30-2T-2.20v
Dram freq. = 1099mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2472Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = 1.450v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.2125v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto

HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.28v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=680394

Had it at 200x19 also, and it also passed Prime 95..... 3+ hours....BUT on anything over 3.7Ghz...I open ANY monitoring app (Core temp, Everest, HWMonitor, CPU-Z etc.) during Prime 95 torture test, it'll immediately blue screen. If I open any monitoring app while not running Prime 95, it'll be fine....UNTIL I reboot...then it'll BSOD at the Windows progress bar loading screen.

If you manage to get a 24/7 stable OC past 3.7Ghz, I would definitely be interested in trying your settings...RAM excluded of course









200x19 settings:

Cpu Multi = 19x
FSB = 200
Dram freq = 1066
CPU/NB = 2600
HT Link Speed = 2000
CPU Volt = 1.450
CPU/NB volt = 1.2125
CPU VDDA = Auto
HT Volt = Auto
NB Volt = 1.20

DRAM Timing: 5-5-5-15-22-2T-2.20V

Memory Config
MemClk Tristate C3/AltVid = Disabled
Mem Hole remapping = Enabled
DCT Unganged mode = Enabled
Power Down Enable = Disabled

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=650647

...and at bottom of this page is my 3700Ghz settings:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...hread-193.html


----------



## AxEmAn

Damn, has anyone figured out how to Hit 4GHz stable with this sucker yet? Maybe the 965 will have better potential?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


Damn, has anyone figured out how to Hit 4GHz stable with this sucker yet? Maybe the 965 will have better potential?


yes. The 965 does have better potential due to the fact that the current difference between the 955 and 965 is binning.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
Damn, has anyone figured out how to Hit 4GHz stable with this sucker yet? Maybe the 965 will have better potential?


Im 3.97


----------



## Tank

so i gave up getting my CPU stable at 3.8...at least for now cause i had school work to do so I had to get my computer back up and running. I tuned it down to 3.6 and is prime stable for 6 hours.....couldnt sleep so i stopped it, i can also run folding now without and issues as well. when i get more time I will play around with it some more, but for now im kinda satisfied with it although i do want more


----------



## FlanK3r

yes, think 965 is a bit better for OC, +50 MHz stable UP


----------



## bringonblink

well i'll be damned if ill give up. im up to 3875 prime stable so far. not only like a 25mhz increase but hey, its close to 4.0!!

i mean there are so many different factors affecting your OC, theres always room for more!!

jimibgood, i noticed your sig says 4.09... PHOTOS PLEASE!!


----------



## FlanK3r

watch to http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...-x4-965-a.html


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


watch to http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...-x4-965-a.html


Heres another 965 specific thread:http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/56...oc-thread.html


----------



## bringonblink

Waay another crosshair 3 user!

Hows it treating you bull? new bios just released by the way, claims more win 7 stability.

edit:

found it


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
waay another crosshair 3 user!

hows it treating you bull? new bios just released btw, claims ,more win 7 stability.

edit:

found it

Thanks for the info







...I have been so busy at work that I have'nt even noticed. This board is an OCers dream







...It has all the bells and whistles. Thanks for the link...I'll flash it tomorrow


----------



## bringonblink

yeah its pretty nice, can i ask what your north and south bridge idle and load temps are? just want to know if the ocz freeze and two 40mm fans i put on the sink actually do anything







.

if you got stock bios i would definitely upgrade, i was barely getting 3.8ghz and had so many problems with stock bios.


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
yeah its pretty nice, can i ask what your north and south bridge idle and load temps are? just want to know if the ocz freeze and two 40mm fans i put on the sink actually do anything







.

if you got stock bios i would definitely upgrade, i was barely getting 3.8ghz and had so many problems with stock.

Yeah I'm on 9.3...This chip clocks pretty well...4.0 with multi is easy...4.1 and up gets hairy....lets see..LOL...I'm looking @ my LCD poster and NB is 44c idle and SB is 37c idle. My ambients stink here in Florida and this room is the absolute worst to have a rig in. I have had my NB up to 48-49 load easy though.


----------



## bringonblink

well here in london my ambients are pretty chilly







nb 26 and sb 28 and thats at load lol.

wish i waited for a 965









edit

man the poster used to annoy me sooooooooo much, having to wait through all the optional sensors etc lol


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


well here in london my ambients are pretty chilly







nb 26 and sb 28 and thats at load lol.

wish i waited for a 965









edit

man the poster used to annoy me sooooooooo much, having to wait through all the optional sensors etc lol


Yeah I run that poster on volts when I'm OC...is there a way to disable the option sensors or maybe speed up the rate of which it displays information?


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


well i'll be damned if ill give up. im up to 3875 prime stable so far. not only like a 25mhz increase but hey, its close to 4.0!!

i mean there are so many different factors affecting your OC, theres always room for more!!

jimibgood, i noticed your sig says 4.09... PHOTOS PLEASE!!










trust me im not gonna give up, just for the time being until i have more time to play around with it. I had to stop because i needed to get my school work done. but like i said, once i have time i will play around with it some more because i can always use my old rig for school work once i get my new case and can set everything back up again.


----------



## rchads89

...


----------



## jimibgood

Got a 10K a year raise 965 is installed!


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Got a 10K a year raise 965 is installed!

Congrats man, in this economy too....good for you







..I'm on commission myself and my busy season has arrived for the next three months. I'm going to go with a full tower soon and after that nothing else...except 5870 X 2







...BTW nice clock


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bull* 
Congrats man, in this economy too....good for you







..I'm on commission myself and my busy season has arrived for the next three months. I'm going to go with a full tower soon and after that nothing else...except 5870 X 2







...BTW nice clock


Uhh ohh this 965 is a mf'er.... Cannot get stable over 4.0Ghz to start.....


----------



## PachAz

Hello, i have my cpu clocked to 3,6 Ghz and it is stable, 7 hours prime95, OCCT etc. I Wonder wich settings you recomend for a stable 3.8 Ghz clock.
I have the Phenom II 955, Asus Crosshair III Formula, Corsair XMS3 1333 4 gb. Thermalright TRUE 120.

This is my current specs

FSB Frequency: 200
CPU Ratio 18x (multipler)
DRAM: 1333Mhz
CPU/NB Frequency: 2200Mhz
HT Link Speed: 2200Mhz
DRAM Timing:
9-9-9-24
CPU Voltage: 1.4250
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.300
CPU VDDA Voltage: Auto
DRAM Voltage: 1.65
HT Voltage: Auto
NB Voltage: Auto
NB 1.8V Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: Auto
S5 1.2V Voltage: Auto

CPU Config

GART Error: Disabled
Microcode Updation: Disabled
Secure Virtuel Machine MOde: Disabled
Cool n Quiet: Disabled
ACPI SRAT Table: Disabled
C1E Support: Disabled
Advance Clock Calibration: Disabled

Temp:

Idle: 34 Celcius
Load: 48 Celcius.

Please need suggestions


----------



## bringonblink

ok well i have that board and i recommend updating to the latest BIOS ( i posted it it one or two pages back). on stock bios i could not hit 3.8 stable.

then you need to fill in your system specs at the bottomn.

after that, set HT link to 2000 or 1800 (stock is best), set cpunb frequency to 2600, nb voltage to 1.2 and see if you pass 3700 (!8.5 x 200) 3 hours. after that, just increase the FSB by one while priming each increment to hit 3800







.

edit:

if it fails 3700, up voltage by one, repeat till stable


----------



## PachAz

Hello again i have tried 3,7 ghz, and after 1 hour prime i get bluescreen. My settings are:

FSB Frequency: 200
CPU Ratio 18.5x (multipler)
DRAM: 1333Mhz
CPU/NB Frequency: 2400Mhz
HT Link Speed: 2200Mhz
DRAM Timing:
9-9-9-24
CPU Voltage: 1.4620
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.350
CPU VDDA Voltage: Auto
DRAM Voltage: 1.8
HT Voltage: Auto
NB Voltage: Auto
NB 1.8V Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: Auto
S5 1.2V Voltage: Auto

I have the latest bios 1003. Any suggestions how i can approve my clock?


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PachAz*


Hello again i have tried 3,7 ghz, and after 1 hour prime i get bluescreen. My settings are:

FSB Frequency: 200
CPU Ratio 18.5x (multipler)
DRAM: 1333Mhz
CPU/NB Frequency: 2400Mhz
HT Link Speed: 2200Mhz
DRAM Timing:
9-9-9-24
CPU Voltage: 1.4620
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.350
CPU VDDA Voltage: Auto
DRAM Voltage: 1.8
HT Voltage: Auto
NB Voltage: Auto
NB 1.8V Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: Auto
S5 1.2V Voltage: Auto

I have the latest bios 1003. Any suggestions how i can approve my clock?


Blue screen?...try raising the NB some...not cpu/NB


----------



## bringonblink

ok well just repeating what i said earlier ... set HT link to 1800 or 2000, set cpu nb frequency to 2600, and set the NB Voltage (not cpu nb) to 1.2


----------



## PachAz

I have done that, but it keeps blue screen.


----------



## bringonblink

run memtest86 and see if your ram is stable


----------



## PachAz

My ram is stable, because with a 3,6 ghz clock i could run prime95 fÃ¶r 6 hours +, even more but, i executed it.....


----------



## bringonblink

no it just means it can pass 3 hours of blend.


----------



## Tank

i played around with some settings last night and got my CPU to clock at 3.8 and its been running prime all night. gonna run it again while im at work for 8 hours see if anything happens. My girl is home so she said she will monitor it for me if it blue screens on me


----------



## bringonblink

got mine at 3.9hz stable baby! really happy lol , 4.0 you are mine!!

edit: nb- 1.2v. cpunb- 1.375


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


got mine at 3.9hz stable baby! really happy lol , 4.0 you are mine!!

edit: nb- 1.2v. cpunb- 1.375


see im afraid to push my cpu voltage that high. just got the cpu and dont wanna kill it, even though i know its able to handle it.


----------



## Bigspender

can some one help me with setting up the right timings on this ram on my msi 790fx-gd70

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666)

I am a super noob and need some help. Trying to get 3.8 stable. I no longer get bsod or random reboots after new memory, but I do fail prime 95 and occt after 6 min or so with a cpu error. my temps never get above 53c full load.


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigspender* 
can some one help me with setting up the right timings on this ram on my msi 790fx-gd70

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666)

I am a super noob and need some help. Trying to get 3.8 stable. I no longer get bsod or random reboots after new memory, but I do fail prime 95 and occt after 6 min or so with a cpu error. my temps never get above 53c full load.


Maybe try lowering the HT link speed back down to 2000 and also up the cpu voltage


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


Maybe try lowering the HT link speed back down to 2000 and also up the cpu voltage


Ok put the ht at auto and left the volts alone and it lasted 45 min before cpu error in occt. I will up the cpu volts. Are my ram timmings ok for this ram?

Thanks.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigspender*


Ok put the ht at auto and left the volts alone and it lasted 45 min before cpu error in occt. I will up the cpu volts. Are my ram timmings ok for this ram?

Thanks.


set your ram timings to spec of what their rated for as far as timing goes. Mine are rated for 7-7-7-24 which i have it set at and i left it on auto for speed, which on my motherboard basically adjust it to the nb frequency like on most mobo.

i have my cpu voltage @ 1.46, see if that helps of go higher. some have gone over 1.5 volts but im scared too and dont need to as its working good for me at 1.46


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


set your ram timings to spec of what their rated for as far as timing goes. Mine are rated for 7-7-7-24 which i have it set at and i left it on auto for speed, which on my motherboard basically adjust it to the nb frequency like on most mobo.

i have my cpu voltage @ 1.46, see if that helps of go higher. some have gone over 1.5 volts but im scared too and dont need to as its working good for me at 1.46



Your supposed to loosen timings not tighten


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


see im afraid to push my cpu voltage that high. just got the cpu and dont wanna kill it, even though i know its able to handle it.



lol fair enough, up to 1.55 is good though


----------



## bringonblink

double post


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigspender*


can some one help me with setting up the right timings on this ram on my msi 790fx-gd70

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666)

I am a super noob and need some help. Trying to get 3.8 stable. I no longer get bsod or random reboots after new memory, but I do fail prime 95 and occt after 6 min or so with a cpu error. my temps never get above 53c full load.


had the exact same problem mate, lower yout multi one and up the FSB to reach 3800


----------



## Bigspender

Ok now at 3.7 stable see pic. Any ideas to get to 3.8

bios1.5

ht 2200
vcore 1.45
cpunb 1.3
nb 1.2


----------



## Naturecannon

New to OCing.

Trying 19.5 now with prime. What setting should I be changing now to increase clock? All settings are changed in bios.

Thanks in advance for the advice

EDIT: 19.5 failed prime, PC crashed when I was away.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *;7315534*

Ok now at 3.7 stable see pic. Any ideas to get to 3.8

bios1.5

ht 2200
vcore 1.45
cpunb 1.3
nb 1.2












lower multi higher fsb....


----------



## rchads89

Can i get 3.5GHz or even 3.6GHz or is 3.4Ghz the most you can get with just dumping the the multiplier without changing the volts etc etc ?


----------



## Raji8

Stable Most Likely. On another note I might start the overclocking with my 955...maybe post a couple Benchies lol


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raji8*


Stable Most Likely. On another note I might start the overclocking with my 955...maybe post a couple Benchies lol


So just by upping multiplier i can get 3.5? stable without touching anything like volts etc?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Can i get 3.5GHz or even 3.6GHz or is 3.4Ghz the most you can get with just dumping the the multiplier without changing the volts etc etc ?


This is what I get on stock volts so I'm pretty sure you should be able to, too.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=746133


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raji8*


Stable Most Likely. On another note I might start the overclocking with my 955...maybe post a couple Benchies lol


You should, I'm curious to see what you get on both your 965 & 955. Here's what I got currently btw.
http://i37.tinypic.com/2j0b81l.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
You should, I'm curious to see what you get on both your 965 & 955. Here's what I got currently btw.


holy crap that is a nice OC, is that voltage the correct one?

also, you got AC on? such low temps..


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
This is what I get on stock volts so I'm pretty sure you should be able to, too.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=746133

wow 3.7ghz is that just by bumping the multiplier up?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
holy crap that is a nice OC, is that voltage the correct one?

also, you got AC on? such low temps..

The volts, I wish. It's actually at 1.57 which is on the high side and yeah I got a/c running cause I live in Hawaii or actually Oahu. The average ambient I get is 86f, but it gets up to 92f with crazy humidity, so a/c is a must here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
wow 3.7ghz is that just by bumping the multiplier up?

I can get up to 3.8 on stock but I doubt if its stable. I know for sure 3.6 is stable, for me that is, on stock volts. Btw, yes I am only bumping the multiplier.

Can't wait for any benches and oc's you guys will be posting up.


----------



## FlanK3r

my x64 Win 7


----------



## rchads89

I may start bumping the multiplier then!

This might be a stupid question but by bumping the multiplier to say 3.5 or 3.6 whatever.... how much am i taking of the life span and will it say be damaging it? (probs been asked loads of times before)


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


holy crap that is a nice OC, is that voltage the correct one?

also, you got AC on? such low temps..



Here is a reminder Tat.....64 bit


----------



## Raji8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


You should, I'm curious to see what you get on both your 965 & 955. Here's what I got currently btw.
http://i37.tinypic.com/2j0b81l.jpg[/IMG]]


Well My 965 Fried as soon as it went to 3.5GHz. (Not too hot not too much voltage. A faulty chip I believe.) I like my 955 more anyways








Also should get my new copy of Vista 64 (and Win7 Upgrade Coupon Yay Newegg) By Tuesday so I can use all 4GB of my RAM hehe. 32bit ftl lol
Heres my 955 3.8GHz OC. Didn't have time to run Prime95 so I ran Intel's Burn Test. (I ran 4 because of time)
EDIT: Hmmmm it says Failure but it says it passed....hmmmm crappy intel as usual lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hey guys,

i wonder what the best stepping is for the ph II x4 965.
My brother in law and me are going to buy one soon, and i wonder if there is any huge difference between the 965's itselve.

Thanx, Bastiaan


----------



## Raji8

Not really. Some people get a 1/100 chip that OCs well or runs cool but not really no. And also If I were you I'd just get a 955 but I'm not sure of any large differences in OCing between a 955 and a 965 as I didn't have my 965 Chip Long Enough


----------



## mike89lx

Nice overclocks guys. I just got mine up to 3.8 on air with 1.45 volts next comes the water....lol


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raji8*


Well My 965 Fried as soon as it went to 3.5GHz. (Not too hot not too much voltage. A faulty chip I believe.) I like my 955 more anyways








Also should get my new copy of Vista 64 (and Win7 Upgrade Coupon Yay Newegg) By Tuesday so I can use all 4GB of my RAM hehe. 32bit ftl lol
Heres my 955 3.8GHz OC. Didn't have time to run Prime95 so I ran Intel's Burn Test. (I ran 4 because of time)
EDIT: Hmmmm it says Failure but it says it passed....hmmmm crappy intel as usual lol











Very doubtful its the chip.


----------



## rchads89

Could anyone tell me what Ghz would be 24/7 stable on my machine with just bumping the multiplier up?

Thanks


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
Could anyone tell me what Ghz would be 24/7 stable on my machine with just bumping the multiplier up?

Thanks

3.5-3.6 maybe?...just try it untill BSOD.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Could anyone tell me what Ghz would be 24/7 stable on my machine with just bumping the multiplier up?

Thanks


Every chip is individual, but 3.6 should not be a problem with minimal increase in core voltage (1.38-1.40) and maybe some cpu/nb volts (1.28-1.3) depending on ram.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


Every chip is individual, but 3.6 should not be a problem with minimal increase in core voltage (1.38-1.40) and maybe some cpu/nb volts (1.28-1.3) depending on ram.


hmm i will try it as i dont have the skill in overclocking yet to be playing with voltages etc so i may just bump the multiplier to as far as it will let me







Is they not some software which will auto overclock itself? Instead of me messing it all up!


----------



## VCheeZ

I would suggest reading up in threads like this one for the next few days and get to know your bios. Software overclocking is useless and will cause more problems than it will help. The voltages I suggested are far below the maximum for this chip and should be perfectly fine to try out even with stock cooling. Stay under 1.55v on core and under 55*c under load.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
I would suggest reading up in threads like this one for the next few days and get to know your bios. Software overclocking is useless and will cause more problems than it will help. The voltages I suggested are far below the maximum for this chip and should be perfectly fine to try out even with stock cooling. Stay under 1.55v on core and under 55*c under load.

Ok mate thanks, I might leave it on stock for now, learn about overclocking and Maybe when it comes more demanding on high clock speeds i will overclock it then.


----------



## Raji8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


I would suggest reading up in threads like this one for the next few days and get to know your bios. Software overclocking is useless and will cause more problems than it will help. The voltages I suggested are far below the maximum for this chip and should be perfectly fine to try out even with stock cooling. Stay under 1.55v on core and under 55*c under load.


These chips are fine up to 62C


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raji8* 
These chips are fine up to 62C


Uhhh oooh! LOL


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raji8*


These chips are fine up to 62C


From the guide in the OP:

Quote:



The max heat these chips can tolerate without risking damage is 62C. However, instability and crashes can be caused all the way back into the 50-55C range.


I have found that an OC that reaches 54*c+ tends to become unstable on my system. YMMV.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


From the guide in the OP:

I have found that an OC that reaches 54*c+ tends to become unstable on my system. YMMV.



Vc you are pretty much correct but you can get 3 to 4 more degrees stable. With my old inadequted cooling, I got 3.9Ghz stable with 1.57V at 59 degrees.


----------



## VCheeZ

Has anyone experimented with the CPU VDDA voltage at all?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raji8* 
Not really. Some people get a 1/100 chip that OCs well or runs cool but not really no. And also If I were you I'd just get a 955 but I'm not sure of any large differences in OCing between a 955 and a 965 as I didn't have my 965 Chip Long Enough

thanx, so i just need some luck and pick out the right one








the shop ill be ordering from has the lowest price ive seen around here:
955: 156 euro
965: 180 euro

So thats not much difference.
The next thing, ive read a lot of reviews, and all of them say that they could get the 965 higher than the 955 with overclocking, but its the same chip... Kinda strange







but anyways, i just want to get it higher than stock speeds, so around 3.8 should be fine(if my setup allows me to...).
So i guess im going for the 965.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
thanx, so i just need some luck and pick out the right one








the shop ill be ordering from has the lowest price ive seen around here:
955: 156 euro
965: 180 euro

So thats not much difference.
The next thing, ive read a lot of reviews, and all of them say that they could get the 965 higher than the 955 with overclocking, but its the same chip... Kinda strange







but anyways, i just want to get it higher than stock speeds, so around 3.8 should be fine(if my setup allows me to...).
So i guess im going for the 965.

hmmm, you didnt make much sense there mate, if your saving nearly 30 euro and you are wanting around 3.8 your better going for the 955. Id say go with 955 with that much between them deffo


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Being that I own a 965 and have benched it against a lot of other chips(955,720,940, and so on) I can tell you that the current 955 and 965 are the same chip. The difference is that they are binned. aka the 965 is a 955 that has proven to meat a higher standard than the 955.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Being that I own a 965 and have benched it against a lot of other chips(955,720,940, and so on) I can tell you that the current 955 and 965 are the same chip. The difference is that they are binned. aka the 965 is a 955 that has proven to meat a higher standard than the 955.

He said he wanted to gain around 3.8Ghz which is by far not out of the 955 depth by the look of the average clock of what people are getting with a 955


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Being that I own a 965 and have benched it against a lot of other chips(955,720,940, and so on) I can tell you that the current 955 and 965 are the same chip. The difference is that they are binned. aka the 965 is a 955 that has proven to meat a higher standard than the 955.

+1.. I own both and overclock 955 higher. They got my chips bass ackwards...LOL









Whats funnier is the test chips they sent out oveclock better than whats availabe suckerin me to buy a 965.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


hmmm, you didnt make much sense there mate, if your saving nearly 30 euro and you are wanting around 3.8 your better going for the 955. Id say go with 955 with that much between them deffo



Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Being that I own a 965 and have benched it against a lot of other chips(955,720,940, and so on) I can tell you that the current 955 and 965 are the same chip. The difference is that they are binned. aka the 965 is a 955 that has proven to meat a higher standard than the 955.


Thats what ive heard too, they could get it at 4ghz stable, but they could get the 955 "only" at 3.7 stable, at least the review ive read

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


He said he wanted to gain around 3.8Ghz which is by far not out of the 955 depth by the look of the average clock of what people are getting with a 955


hmm, but if i get a bad chip i cant get it up there...









Okay, herse what i mean, i want at least 3.8 stable but anything higher will be fine, i just wanna get that one cause its stock clocked a beast, overclocked its a demon i guess...


----------



## rchads89

Ok thats cool you have made your own mind up now







are you getting a new mobo that supports 140w or does yours already support 140w?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Ok thats cool you have made your own mind up now







are you getting a new mobo that supports 140w or does yours already support 140w?


mine does support 140watts, i actualy bought it for that








the cpu i have now is also 140w but i guess its using way more... cause im at almost 1.5 volts...

anyways, thanx for the help







no i got to find a buyer for this one....xD


----------



## rchads89

Sorry i am new to all of this overclocking stuff

I have just bumped the multiplier up to 3.6ghz on my 955 thinking that it would be ok booted up completely fine! Played some cod4 then all of sudden my game kinda messed up got back into desktop and it didnt want to do much.. I take it thats when its unstable right?

Now i have just bumped the multiplier up to like 3.5ghz hoping that is ok! I really dont want to be playing around with volts and whatever else as i dont know what i am doing so thats not a option for me. Seems like i cant bump it 400mhz with jsut the multiplier then hehe


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Sorry i am new to all of this overclocking stuff

I have just bumped the multiplier up to 3.6ghz on my 955 thinking that it would be ok booted up completely fine! Played some cod4 then all of sudden my game kinda messed up got back into desktop and it didnt want to do much.. I take it thats when its unstable right?

Now i have just bumped the multiplier up to like 3.5ghz hoping that is ok! I really dont want to be playing around with volts and whatever else as i dont know what i am doing so thats not a option for me. Seems like i cant bump it 400mhz with jsut the multiplier then hehe


if you wanna give it a try you could run all kind of stress tests at the speed you want. Messing with the volts aint bad, but you just have to be sure your temps are fine. I guess you should be able to run it at 3.4ghz without bumping up the volts... Anyways, i would stress it, just to be sure its stable, cause if you are working with something, took you a lot of work and your system crashes you'll be angry at yourselve...


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


if you wanna give it a try you could run all kind of stress tests at the speed you want. Messing with the volts aint bad, but you just have to be sure your temps are fine. I guess you should be able to run it at 3.4ghz without bumping up the volts... Anyways, i would stress it, just to be sure its stable, cause if you are working with something, took you a lot of work and your system crashes you'll be angry at yourselve...










Yeah am pritty sure it should be stable on stock volts at 3.6 by multiplier i will have to use that stress test thing. Is they a simple one to use that is decent like for a noob?


----------



## twich12

i have a 955 and i want to oc.... kinda new at it, threw everything at it but the kitchen sink and cant get to 3800 and stable! annoying the crap out of me, any pointers?
its on an asus m4a79t deluxe mobo and has a cooler master v8 on it in an antec 1200, i havent seen it go over 52c while running prime

205*18.5
cpu vid 1.45
nb vid 1.1
nb voltage 1.28 (i know its a little high but it still cant take prime for 3 hours)
ht voltage 1.26


----------



## Raji8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*


i have a 955 and i want to oc.... kinda new at it, threw everything at it but the kitchen sink and cant get to 3800 and stable! annoying the crap out of me, any pointers?
its on an asus m4a79t deluxe mobo and has a cooler master v8 on it in an antec 1200, i havent seen it go over 52c while running prime

205*18.5
cpu vid 1.45
nb vid 1.1
nb voltage 1.28 (i know its a little high but it still cant take prime for 3 hours)
ht voltage 1.26


I'd say try 200 Ref Clock with 19 Multi 1.46 Vcore and leave everything else at stock


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twich12* 
i have a 955 and i want to oc.... kinda new at it, threw everything at it but the kitchen sink and cant get to 3800 and stable! annoying the crap out of me, any pointers?
its on an asus m4a79t deluxe mobo and has a cooler master v8 on it in an antec 1200, i havent seen it go over 52c while running prime

205*18.5
cpu vid 1.45
nb vid 1.1
nb voltage 1.28 (i know its a little high but it still cant take prime for 3 hours)
ht voltage 1.26


Up voltage to 1.5 on CPU


----------



## twich12

so 206 x 18.5

cpu vid 1.5
nb vid 1.1
nb volt 1.28
ht volt 1.26

runs until i stress test then bsods, within the first hour
and as an aside, wow jimibgood, just wow that is quite the oc if ive ever seen one and thanks for all your help


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*


so 206 x 18.5

cpu vid 1.5
nb vid 1.1
nb volt 1.28
ht volt 1.26

runs until i stress test then bsods, within the first hour
and as an aside, *wow jimibgood, just wow that is quite the oc if ive ever seen one and thanks for all your help*



Thanks! HT on 1800-2100MHZ voltage auto.. CPU/NB 1.3V or so 2400-2600MHz.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Yeah am pritty sure it should be stable on stock volts at 3.6 by multiplier i will have to use that stress test thing. Is they a simple one to use that is decent like for a noob?


well, prime95 aint hard to use, neither is linX, the last one is a bit more heavy so i guess its one of the best atm... made my oc crash a lot of times...


----------



## bringonblink

hey jimibgood, mind posting a shot of prime 95 3 hours with cpu z and amd overdrive with all voltages etc.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
hey jimibgood, mind posting a shot of prime 95 3 hours with cpu z and amd overdrive with all voltages etc.


I do not use amd overdrive. Overclock stats are on 1st page


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
well, prime95 aint hard to use, neither is linX, the last one is a bit more heavy so i guess its one of the best atm... made my oc crash a lot of times...










Prime 95 is toughest


----------



## jimibgood




----------



## twich12

still amazed with that oc, its beautiful and just to annoy u, this is where everything (i dont use aod but it lists all the voltages rather well) still cant complete prime for 3 hours, i can run the aod stab test for an hour and its fine so its not ridiculous but im going for maximum stability


----------



## jimibgood

MORE voltage! More voltage! Try 1.55V on CPU. If your temps can handle it go to 1.575, you should top 3.9Ghz. Funny thing I run Win7 64 bit with 8G ram too.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Prime 95 is toughest

explain me, if p95 runs for 5 hours blend without an error, why does linX crash after 5 minutes?


----------



## twich12

i dont think ill be able to up the voltage to 1.55, 1.5 is already heating up to just shy of 50c i mean come on im air cooling and my cpu isnt lapped... im tempted to lap it, i mean already beat the crap out of the cpu by putting 1.5v through it so the warranty is voided already right? ive lapped old cpus but i just got this a few months ago... just so hard for me to physically alter a chip lol







well hs


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
explain me, if p95 runs for 5 hours blend without an error, why does linX crash after 5 minutes?

LinX is for me the best stability test, it is not long and very hard for stres CPU and NB. How much was your blocksize in LinX? For stability in x86 is OK 14 000 (max is here 14200 or 14 500) and for x64 14 000 or more. Quicky stability is good with 10 000. Example xbitlabs testing stability procesors with LinX and others webmagazines.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twich12* 
so 206 x 18.5

cpu vid 1.5
nb vid 1.1
nb volt 1.28
ht volt 1.26

runs until i stress test then bsods, within the first hour
and as an aside, wow jimibgood, just wow that is quite the oc if ive ever seen one and thanks for all your help

206 is maybe for RAM too much, try diferent busspeed and multiplier CPU.
for example:201x 19 with 1.475V at CPU, next CPU NB voltage 1.325V, NB multiplier or clock at 2600 MHz, NB voltage 1.2V, HT multiplier 8-10x, HT voltage normal!


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
I do not use amd overdrive. Overclock stats are on 1st page

oh is 3971 your max stable for prime? was just asking because of your sig (guessing thats linx or something stable?)


----------



## FlanK3r

with watter its possible, my AIR is think better-i have 3914Mhz AIR stable and i have better max validation with lower voltage ,-)


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*


i dont think ill be able to up the voltage to 1.55, 1.5 is already heating up to just shy of 50c i mean come on im air cooling and my cpu isnt lapped... im tempted to lap it, i mean already beat the crap out of the cpu by putting 1.5v through it so the warranty is voided already right? ive lapped old cpus but i just got this a few months ago... just so hard for me to physically alter a chip lol







well hs


Try lowering you ambient temps, you'd be surprised on what you get. Btw I'll be posting my max oc this weekend.
http://i34.tinypic.com/236ed.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## rchads89

Can you run prime 95 for say 3 hours? would this pick up on if the system is not stable in that time bracket?


----------



## Hags

I have been reading and some info has me wondering if I could just run the 512k test in prime to help me stable NB and ram. Instead of waiting 2 to 3 hours to find instability in the NB. Thoughts welcome Shawn


----------



## Raji8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hags*


I have been reading and some info has me wondering if I could just run the 512k test in prime to help me stable NB and ram. Instead of waiting 2 to 3 hours to find instability in the NB. Thoughts welcome Shawn


I think that would be smart though I havent used P95 that much


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*


i dont think ill be able to up the voltage to 1.55, 1.5 is already heating up to just shy of 50c i mean come on im air cooling and my cpu isnt lapped... im tempted to lap it, i mean already beat the crap out of the cpu by putting 1.5v through it so the warranty is voided already right? ive lapped old cpus but i just got this a few months ago... just so hard for me to physically alter a chip lol







well hs



Nothing wrong with 50... anything under 55 under load is really golden.


----------



## Dale-C

I'm lookin at getting a 965BE. Whats a good mobo and ram to pair with it that OCs well? I was thinking Asus Crosshair III and OCZ Reaper, 1333 or 1600?


----------



## bringonblink

crosshair 3 and ocz 1600 plats LV (Y)


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Nothing wrong with 50... anything under 55 under load is really golden.

You still have your 965?


----------



## ghot

*...for those few brave souls that have nVidia chipset motherboards.....

nVidia just released new chipset and display drivers....









Chipset: 15.45
Display: 191.07*

Here's the first results....reboots fine...WITH monitoing apps running AND check the new CPU Freq...























now for the Prime 95 run.....


----------



## Slappa

List Updated.

Guys, got some free time on my hands. Got a long weekend









Time to pop open the windows and experiment with the cold Canadian winter...


----------



## bringonblink

way hey nice to hear from you slappa finally!

cant wait to see what results you get!

quick question guys, i think iv'e hit the limit for my (3900, 1.52v, primes at around 52).

at this point, do you reckon going water (to lower temps) will allow me to hit that magical 4.0?


----------



## Darksylum

hey guys just wanted to update my stats. I am now running Windows 7 Pro 64bit final release. Altho I am not seeing higher clock speed increases while running W7, I am however getting more stability than in Vista. Only problem is I am fighting other bugs not cpu related.

I am thinking of swapping my cpu and mother board for hopes of getting more than 3.6ghz.

I will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Slappa

Some Cold Air Results:

Finally broke 16s 1m


















*Also got a 4.452GHz Validation, but accidentally used an old version of CPU-Z so It won't let me upload it







*


----------



## ghot

*SUCCESS !!*



















VALIDATION: 

ASUS M4N82 Deluxe [980a chipset]
AMI BIOS 0802
Win XP Pro 32bit
CPU Multi = 18.5x
FSB Freq. = 208
5-5-5-15-322-2T-2.20v
Dram freq. = 1109mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2480Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz
CPU Vcore = 1.450v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.2125v
CPU/VDDA Voltage = Auto

HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.28v
nForce 200 Voltage = Auto


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Some Cold Air Results:

Finally broke 16s 1m


















*Also got a 4.452GHz Validation, but accidentally used an old version of CPU-Z so It won't let me upload it







*


very good









can u try the same Cinebench with lower NB (try some about 2600-2700







) ??


----------



## jimibgood

Have to say I am happy with my system stable @3.97Ghz. I am 20 pointa off of 20,000 3Dmark06 with 1 x 4890. I put my card in my watercooling loop! Here is benchies!


----------



## jimibgood

Yessssssssssss!!! 20,000+ 3dmark06 points! 1 X 4890!


----------



## twich12

ok cant take 3 hours on prime... any ideas? ive asked before and jimibgood was a big help, im getting very close but no cigar just trying to get to 3811 with 18.5x206 i cant really bring my vcore up anymore but im pretty sure its not the problem, i have 2x2gb of ocz ddr3 1600 mhz 1.65v and the timings are supposed to be 8-8-8-24 1T but i loosened them a bit


----------



## rchads89

guys... i cant get 3.5, 3.6 ghz stable by just bumping the multiplier i get blue screen with prime within 5 mins







i have looked on my bios settings to maybe get the core voltage up alittle but i cant find no were to do this in my bios, I have the lastest bios update could anyone point out were i can change voltage please?


----------



## twich12

cpu voltage is in the second section down on the ai tweaker tab


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*


cpu voltage is in the second section down on the ai tweaker tab


hmmm could you get me a nooby picture on google or something mate?


----------



## twich12

your bios should be similar to this, under where it says key numbers in directly their is the cpu voltage


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*










your bios should be similar to this, under where it says key numbers in directly their is the cpu voltage


ahhh i dont have this ai tweaker







i only have advanced were i can only find to change the multiplier





















I am on the latest bios for the motherboard :s


----------



## twich12

u might have to play with the cpu over voltage, that board isnt the most oc friendly board


----------



## rchads89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twich12* 
u might have to play with the cpu over voltage, that board isnt the most oc friendly board

just my luck!!! cpu over voltage is **** like 50+vw something or 100+vw something i think... i dont understand that. Has anyone got this board?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*


u might have to play with the cpu over voltage, that board isnt the most oc friendly board



That board overclocks fine.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


ahhh i dont have this ai tweaker







i only have advanced were i can only find to change the multiplier





















I am on the latest bios for the motherboard :s



Take it off auto.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*










your bios should be similar to this, under where it says key numbers in directly their is the cpu voltage










Similiar???? Thats a intel mobo...... Not even close. Its a crime to post a screen shot like this in AMD thread!


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Take it off auto.


hmm i take it off auto i have only got the advanced tab on there nothing else... Its hard for me to understand if i make a overclock profile it starts going on about 5% over clock up to 50% i cant find anywere to actually change the voltage of the cpu. If i wanna hit something near 3.6Ghz i may need to add 0.2,.03 or whatever volts onto the chip to get it stable


----------



## twich12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*









Similiar???? Thats a intel mobo...... Not even close. Its a crime to post a screen shot like this in AMD thread!










ya im sorry its the closest thing i could find to an asus mobo bios, im not exactly a fan of intel u might say... and by not a fan i mean i condemn it every chance i get and have only owned amds my whole life (im 19 so its not a long time but w.e lol) and i made my sister and her husband get new laptops because they had intels... im more of a zealot than a fan lol


----------



## twich12

oh and i saw ur 3dmark, nice im planning on getting a 5870 with vapor-x when it comes out (probably gonna wait a little hoping for a price drop) do u water cool ur graphics card?


----------



## AMD2600

I had to put my ram in "ganged" mode for my system to pass the blend test in Prime95. It passed the cpu stress test in "unganged" mode but would not pass the blend test. System is 100% stable at 3.7ghz.







You may want to try "ganged" mode if your 9_5s do not pass the blend test.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*


oh and i saw ur 3dmark, nice im planning on getting a 5870 with vapor-x when it comes out (probably gonna wait a little hoping for a price drop) do u water cool ur graphics card?



Yes I WC my card and I had fun taking a jab at ya.. All in fun!


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD2600*


I had to put my ram in "ganged" mode for my system to pass the blend test in Prime95. It passed the cpu stress test in "unganged" mode but would not pass the blend test. System is 100% stable at 3.7ghz.







You may want to try "ganged" mode if your 9_5s do not pass the blend test.



Funny unganged usually is better but unganged gives better performance. You are better off at a lower clock and unganged mode.


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Hey guys, been a long time!

After trying to break the magical 4GHz on air with my 955BE and falling just short, I'm going to try my luck with a 965, or am I better off with the 955 again?

I'm assuming the 965's are binned higher, so my chances will be good.

I got 3.93GHz 100% Prime95 stable with my 955BE, I want 4GHz with the 965BE!


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BIG DWIFTER*


Hey guys, been a long time!

After trying to break the magical 4GHz on air with my 955BE and falling just short, I'm going to try my luck with a 965, or am I better off with the 955 again?

I'm assuming the 965's are binned higher, so my chances will be good.

I got 3.93GHz 100% Prime95 stable with my 955BE, I want 4GHz with the 965BE!



Everyone is getting a wall on 965 just short of 4Ghz. The 965 is a 955 chip increased to 140W. Not worth it. I own both. Ihave my 955 oc'd higher.


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Everyone is getting a wall on 965 just short of 4Ghz. The 965 is a 955 chip increased to 140W. Not worth it. I own both. Ihave my 955 oc'd higher.


Even though they cost the same now($14AUS difference), am I better off with a 955BE?

Surely the 965BE's are that little bit more stable, no?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BIG DWIFTER*


Even though they cost the same now($14AUS difference), am I better off with a 955BE?

Surely the 965BE's are that little bit more stable, no?



Luck of the draw I guess. 955 is 125W and 965 is 140W. They are the same chip. The 965 are supposed to be binned chips but it doesn't look that way. My 955 overclocked higher than my 965 all I will say.


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Everyone is getting a wall on 965 just short of 4Ghz. The 965 is a 955 chip increased to 140W. Not worth it. I own both. Ihave my 955 oc'd higher.

If you played with your 965 as much as your 955, then you would of had better success, It seems like you expected an instant 4.0Ghz...did not get the results you wanted...and sent it back









Not everyone is hitting a wall @ 4GHz, infact 4GhZ is simple, but 4GHz and a high North bridge Freq. are not.

got 3.93GHz 100% Prime95 stable with my 955BE, I want 4GHz with the 965BE![/QUOTE.

IMO not worth it, why spend that money for less than .500 Mhz just to get 4.0GHz...you won't even notice a difference in performance.


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


IMO not worth it, why spend that money for less than .500 Mhz just to get 4.0GHz...you won't even notice a difference in performance.


It's for a different system.

The 955BE is in another rig.

I was just saying I got close to 4GHz with the 955BE, so maybe the 965BE can go a little further.

EDIT:The 965BE is in my hands now, so I have both









Which one will I have more success with?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


*If you played with your 965 as much as your 955, then you would of had better success*, It seems like you expected an instant 4.0Ghz...did not get the results you wanted...and sent it back









Not everyone is hitting a wall @ 4GHz, infact 4GhZ is simple, but 4GHz and a high North bridge Freq. are not.

got 3.93GHz 100% Prime95 stable with my 955BE, I want 4GHz with the 965BE![/QUOTE.

IMO not worth it, why spend that money for less than .500 Mhz just to get 4.0GHz...you won't even notice a difference in performance.



Your so called 4Ghz







means nothing till you show me a min 3 hr prime95 blend. If you research other forums others(many) are having the same problem with the wall.

Who are you to tell me this?????Who are you to say I sent it back. You have no facts and really do not know where you are going with this. I am looking at it right now.... It does not OC as good. I have many hours on the 965 and a great resume. I overclock as good as most in our club... If you knew anything about the chip, the 965 is a 955 binned chip. AMD let the real good ones go out for reviews.

Your reply is no information and is baseless.


----------



## Slappa

The 965s are slightly more capable on air of achieving higher clocks. On extreme cooling, the 955s are still king.

You have to realize that not only is the 965 just a higher binned 955, but there have been revisions to the IMC. You cannot just pop in a 965 to all the previous NB, and ram settings you had with your 955 and expect 4GHz. The chip needs to be fine tuned to its configuration.


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Your so called 4Ghz







means nothing till you show me a min 3 hr prime95 blend. If you research other forums others(many) are having the same problem with the wall.

Who are you to tell me this?????Who are you to say I sent it back. You have no facts and really do not know where you are going with this. I am looking at it right now.... It does not OC as good. I have many hours on the 965 and a great resume. I overclock as good as most in our club... If you knew anything about the chip, the 965 is a 955 binned chip. AMD let the real good ones go out for reviews.

Your reply is no information and is baseless.


My reply was to poke some fun @ you...thats all...hence the







...I just figured we would get alot more information and feed back from you thats all, you have been an almanac of info on the 955 and since I didn't hear much about your 965...I assumed you made a paper weight or sent it back. Life is to short to get upset over a forum post dude...and I know it's hard to determine the way in which something is typed....my bad Jimi







Anyway...no harm done.


----------



## FlanK3r

Slappa, ambients are down:17C now and better for AIR OC









*4364.8 MHz*

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=766667


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
Slappa, ambients are down:17C now and better for AIR OC









*4364.8 MHz*

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=766667

Very Nice

My outdoor ambients are getting down into -10C









Your chip is better than mine though, so you are achieving close to what I got on a 5-10C ambient


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


My reply was to poke some fun @ you...thats all...hence the







...I just figured we would get alot more information and feed back from you thats all, you have been an almanac of info on the 955 and since I didn't hear much about your 965...I assumed you made a paper weight or sent it back. Life is to short to get upset over a forum post dude...and I know it's hard to determine the way in which something is typed....my bad Jimi







Anyway...no harm done.


Dude... don't do that and make up I RMA'd my 965. Thats not right and kinda embarrassing. Its OK but I took that definitely wrong.....



















































I will do this..Pop n 965 and re work it. I spent a lot of hours on it and I do not think it will do better thatn my 955.

Slappa I realize same settings will not work.


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


The 965s are slightly more capable on air of achieving higher clocks. On extreme cooling, the 955s are still king.

You have to realize that not only is the 965 just a higher binned 955, but there have been revisions to the IMC. You cannot just pop in a 965 to all the previous NB, and ram settings you had with your 955 and expect 4GHz. The chip needs to be fine tuned to its configuration.


Sounds promising, cause I'm on AIR









Thanks for the replies.


----------



## jimibgood

Nope...2 hrs cannot get it over 4G on great watercooling.


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Nope...2 hrs cannot get it over 4G on great watercooling.


Sorry to hear.

Sounds like you lucked out and got a bad chip.

Crossing my fingers I got a good one


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BIG DWIFTER*


Sorry to hear.

Sounds like you lucked out and got a bad chip.

Crossing my fingers I got a good one











A lot of other guys with 965 are running into same wall


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, i hope i wont run into that wall.....








but im satisfied with 3.4-4.0 if im at stock its fast enough... and every bit i gain is nice


----------



## Naturecannon

3.9 stable was my wall with the 965. I believe it is the I don't know what the hell I am doing wall and I refuse to give up. Will keep at it as time allows.

Learning a little bit everyday here at OCN. Hopefully I will gain more knowledge soon on fine tuning and hit the big 4+ (stable).

Thanks for all the great info guys


----------



## twich12

GREAT NEWS! almost have my 955 stable at 3.8 ghz.... but 1 tiny little problem... cores 0 2 and 3 passed prime95 for three hours but core 1 failed after six minutes, it said "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file." and if anyone says consult stress.txt i will kill them lol any have any ideas? id really appreciate some help, especially from jimibgood since hes smart and amazing and all kinda of good things (im hoping a little but kiss will make him not as sick of me asking for help)


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*


GREAT NEWS! almost have my 955 stable at 3.8 ghz.... but 1 tiny little problem... cores 0 2 and 3 passed prime95 for three hours but core 1 failed after six minutes, it said "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file." and if anyone says consult stress.txt i will kill them lol any have any ideas? id really appreciate some help, especially from jimibgood since hes smart and amazing and all kinda of good things (im hoping a little but kiss will make him not as sick of me asking for help)











That error means you need more voltage on either CPU or CPU/NB. Give CPU 1 notch voltage and run Prime95. see if you get the error.. If so give it 1 more notch..... Then back it down to what you currently have it. Give CPU/NB 1 notch..run Prime.. same error 1 more notch CPU/NB and so on.

Get rid of that temp gauge. it is giving CPU temp not core temps. Use Coretemp.


----------



## AMD2600

jimibgood Wrote:

Quote:

Funny unganged usually is better but unganged gives better performance. You are better off at a lower clock and unganged mode.
I have it stable in "unganged" mode now at 3.672Ghz. It took quite awhile to come to it. Only 28mhz of my "ganged" mode stable mark of 3.7.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*


GREAT NEWS! almost have my 955 stable at 3.8 ghz.... but 1 tiny little problem... cores 0 2 and 3 passed prime95 for three hours but core 1 failed after six minutes, it said "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file." and if anyone says consult stress.txt i will kill them lol any have any ideas? id really appreciate some help, especially from jimibgood since hes smart and amazing and all kinda of good things (im hoping a little but kiss will make him not as sick of me asking for help)










First guesses would be to check for heat, stability in the CPU/NB (Maybe up that voltage a bit), or memory instabilities.


----------



## twich12

heat is not a problem, full load at 48c, small fft's arent a problem so im guessing it has to do with the ram or nb... u have any idea about what i should do to the ram timings? stock is 8-8-8-24 1600mhz


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*


heat is not a problem, full load at 48c, small fft's arent a problem so im guessing it has to do with the ram or nb... u have any idea about what i should do to the ram timings? stock is 8-8-8-24 1600mhz


Try running 7-7-7-18 @ 1333MHz. Unless you know how to tune your ram and NB, don't try running it at 1600MHz

That being said, if you need help tuning it, I can help guide you


----------



## jimibgood

NOOOOO lower ram to 1066 MHZ. Get your overclock then fine tune your ram. Lower frequencies will allow much more stability and headroom to overclock!

You may gain maybe... maybe.. 1 % performance from 1066 to 1600MHz. Slappa is right but I would recommend starting at 1066. Once you find your overclock then take it to 1333MHz and find stability with voltages and timings...

SRY Slappa me and you were posting at same time.....


----------



## jimibgood

Update on 965.... Running 1 hr so far stable at 3.989GHz. 1.575V on CPU and 1.275V on CPU NB around 1100MHz or so Ram with 2.1V on Corsair XMS 1600.


----------



## bringonblink

2.1 v on the ram jimi? damn , must be running hot


----------



## twich12

Thanks! I'm running a stab test at home right now, my ram is at 1066, I'm not home so idk if its still running, when I get home ill try 7-7-7-18 at 1333 and slappa, idk anything about tuning ram so I would seriously appreciate your help! And jimibgood I didn't have my ram at 1600 mhz, those are just the stock settings, I think in that screen shot I took the ram was already at 1066


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


2.1 v on the ram jimi? damn , must be running hot



Danm 2 hrs in crash.. ya I thought that was high.. Ram is my weakness but I read on my ram not to be afraid of higher voltage. I will back her down and run a prme when I get home. I am at least close at 3.9Ghz... I do run win 64 bit and 8G ram. BTW I am getting another raptor HDD today Raid 0 ... My HDDs will be turbo charged!


----------



## twich12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Get rid of that temp gauge. it is giving CPU temp not core temps. Use Coretemp.

i have that temp gauge but i know about how much its off, im not really using it for monitoring the cpu temp, i have it up there for fun, im mainly using it for the fan speed and vcore voltage... if i really want to monitor i use occt or aod... or even cool n quiet for the voltage (very accurate)


----------



## RawZ

***2 DAYS LEFT TO ENTER BEFORE DEADLINE***



Fancy winning some cash prizes, OCN logos and a LN2/DICE Pot?

Try OCN's Benchmark challenge. Closing date is October 17th, 2009.

Get your entry's in for the 5 benchmarks!

Different classes to enter for AMD; X2, X3, X4 (Unlocks included into X4 Class). Everyone stands a chance of winning!

Winner from each class is entered for the grand prize draw of winning an OCN engraved LN2/DICE Pot for that Xtreme OC you have always wanted!

Check it out - *OCN Time Challenge - Benchmarking Contest*

*Prize List:*

1st - $25
2nd - $15
3rd - Applique Pack

Applique Pack Consists of the following:

1 x Small Flame with Logo
1 x Large Logo
3 x Small Logo

*Grand Prize*



Hot isn't it?









Come on guys!


----------



## twich12

a lovely new image for everyone to enjoy.... at 1333mhz 7-7-7-18 1t it crashed so i set it to 1066mhz 7-7-7-21 1t and this happened, 2 threads said error and the other 2 were still going strong


----------



## twich12

anyone know of a pc monitoring program that will run on start up and be small and out of the way? something like pc probe 2 but it reads core temps and what not... if you dont know what pc probe 2 is then look at my sreenshots, its that green thing in the bottom right corner


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twich12* 
anyone know of a pc monitoring program that will run on start up and be small and out of the way? something like pc probe 2 but it reads core temps and what not... if you dont know what pc probe 2 is then look at my sreenshots, its that green thing in the bottom right corner

you can make any program run at startup. Personally I prefer Everest.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


***2 DAYS LEFT TO ENTER BEFORE DEADLINE***



Fancy winning some cash prizes, OCN logos and a LN2/DICE Pot?

Try OCN's Benchmark challenge. Closing date is October 17th, 2009.

Get your entry's in for the 5 benchmarks!

Different classes to enter for AMD; X2, X3, X4 (Unlocks included into X4 Class). Everyone stands a chance of winning!

Winner from each class is entered for the grand prize draw of winning an OCN engraved LN2/DICE Pot for that Xtreme OC you have always wanted!

Check it out - *OCN Time Challenge - Benchmarking Contest*
*Prize List:*

1st - $25
2nd - $15
3rd - Applique Pack

Applique Pack Consists of the following:

1 x Small Flame with Logo
1 x Large Logo
3 x Small Logo

*Grand Prize*

Hot isn't it?









Come on guys!


You'll be seeing an entry from me tonight or tomorrow


----------



## twich12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
you can make any program run at startup. Personally I prefer Everest.

i know i can make any program run at start up but i want somthn small to constantly monitor and free lol


----------



## AxEmAn

Took my chip out today so I have the steppings/numbers
AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
CACYC AC 0914BPMW
I may be lapping it soon so that why I took it out.
I did a modification to my coolermaster V8 hs, by putting 2 90cfm SilenX fans into it for a push/pull.
Hopefully I'll be able to get a stable 4GHz after the fan mod, and the lapping.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


Took my chip out today so I have the steppings/numbers
AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
CACYC AC 0914BPMW
I may be lapping it soon so that why I took it out.
I did a modification to my coolermaster V8 hs, by putting 2 90cfm SilenX fans into it for a push/pull.
Hopefully I'll be able to get a stable 4GHz after the fan mod, and the lapping.



I have same stepping. Good luck!


----------



## izallica

I have a bad stepping cacyc ac 0932 bpmw


----------



## AxEmAn

Well it is wishful thinking, when I hit 3850Mz, I can't boot into windows at all. But under that with 1.55v, everything seems fine......Lord how I wish these quads would overclock like the dual cores......more specifically the duo core. 
Now I get a "thread tried to release a resource it did not own blue screen" when I hit 3800mhz.... 
mem is 5-5-5-18-2T 4GB 2*2 (333.3Mhz) 
NB is 1800
so mem and NB are low and should not be causing issues I think.
Maybe I should increase my ram to timings of 6-6-6-18-2T (if that will even work)
Oh this is the 940 chip, not the 955


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *izallica*


I have a bad stepping cacyc ac 0932 bpmw






try CPU clock with only up CPU multiplier, your RAM are think at highest clock.
How is your setings? Post your BIOS screen, i belive, u can hit with 1.5V 3.8 GHz stabil.


----------



## izallica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


try CPU clock with only up CPU multiplier, your RAM are think at highest clock.
How is your setings? Post your BIOS screen, i belive, u can hit with 1.5V 3.8 GHz stabil.


Bios setting
Cpu ratio 13x
Fsb freq 285
Pcie frep 100
Dram freq 1140 (5-5-5-15-auto)
Cpu/nb freq 2565
Ht link 1.6
Cpu volt 1.5000
Cpu/nb volt 1.3500
Cpu vdda volt auto
Dram volt 1.90
Ht volt auto
Nb volt auto
Nb 1.8v volt auto
Sb volt auto
Under fulload cpu volt droop to 1.47-1.48v 
What should i do to get 3.8ghz ?


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *izallica* 
Bios setting
Cpu ratio 13x
Fsb freq 285
Pcie frep 100
Dram freq 1140 (5-5-5-15-auto)
Cpu/nb freq 2565
Ht link 1.6
Cpu volt 1.5000
Cpu/nb volt 1.3500
Cpu vdda volt auto
Dram volt 1.90
Ht volt auto
Nb volt auto
Nb 1.8v volt auto
Sb volt auto
Under fulload cpu volt droop to 1.47-1.48v
What should i do to get 3.8ghz ?

Cpu ratio 18.5x
Fsb freq 205
Pcie frep 100
Dram freq +- its 1080 (5-5-5-15-auto)
CPU/NB freq 2600 (exactly it is 205x13= 2665MHz)
Ht link 1.8 exactly 205x9= 1845 MHz
Cpu volt 1.5000
Cpu/nb volt 1.3500-1.375
Cpu vdda volt auto
Dram volt 2.1
Ht volt auto
Nb volt 1.2
Nb 1.8v volt auto
Sb volt auto
Under fulload cpu volt droop to 1.47-1.48v its OK, ASUS classic problem-undervolting


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


Well it is wishful thinking, when I hit 3850Mz, I can't boot into windows at all. But under that with 1.55v, everything seems fine......


This simply means that the chip cannot tolerate that voltage at those speeds. Try 3.85GHz @ 1.475V


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


This simply means that the chip cannot tolerate that voltage at those speeds. Try 3.85GHz @ 1.475V


Nice to hear from you Slappa, well right now I'm at [email protected] and its not prime (512FFTs) stable.......which is what I'd really like........let me try your advice


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


Nice to hear from you Slappa, well right now I'm at [email protected] and its not prime (512FFTs) stable.......which is what I'd really like........let me try your advice


If it is not 512FFTs stable then you should be looking at the stability of your RAM and NB.

Try upping the CPU/NB.

What ram do you have and what do you have it set at for speeds and timings?


----------



## Slappa

Charts updated to embedded Google Spreadsheets.

This will bring more frequent and convenient updates


----------



## izallica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
Cpu ratio 18.5x
Fsb freq 205
Pcie frep 100
Dram freq +- its 1080 (5-5-5-15-auto)
CPU/NB freq 2600 (exactly it is 205x13= 2665MHz)
Ht link 1.8 exactly 205x9= 1845 MHz
Cpu volt 1.5000
Cpu/nb volt 1.3500-1.375
Cpu vdda volt auto
Dram volt 2.1
Ht volt auto
Nb volt 1.2
Nb 1.8v volt auto
Sb volt auto
Under fulload cpu volt droop to 1.47-1.48v its OK, ASUS classic problem-undervolting


I try this setting & i got bsod 5second in prime95. I think my 955be @3.8ghz need 1.55+ & wc to get stable in prime95. But Thanks for your help


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


If it is not 512FFTs stable then you should be looking at the stability of your RAM and NB.

Try upping the CPU/NB.

What ram do you have and what do you have it set at for speeds and timings?


I have my NB voltage at 1.22, and my chipset voltage at 1.10, 
Kingston HyperX PC2-8500 2.3v 5-5-5-15 (is set to 6-6-6-20)
Ive been using 8GB of this ram, but since I cant get past 3400Mhz with all 8GB, I've taken out two sticks=4GB to try and get a minimum of 3800MHz stability.....

I wonder if I should buy a self contained cpu water cooling solution? Like the corsair H50......


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


I have my NB voltage at 1.22, and my chipset voltage at 1.10, 
Kingston HyperX PC2-8500 2.3v 5-5-5-15 (is set to 6-6-6-20)
Ive been using 8GB of this ram, but since I cant get past 3400Mhz with all 8GB, I've taken out two sticks=4GB to try and get a minimum of 3800MHz stability.....

I wonder if I should buy a self contained cpu water cooling solution? Like the corsair H50......


Up the chipset voltage and CPU/NB voltage to 1.35V first and start testing with it.

Self contained water solutions are all crap sadly. My TRUE 120 w/ pushpull is probably just as good.


----------



## Slappa

Chart Updated


----------



## AxEmAn

OK Slappa, I have the opportunity to spend about $250 on newegg for building a friend a decent PC, so what is the best air heatsink-fan combo I can get.......

Scythe MUGEN-2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185093
TWO- "ULTRA KAZE" 120 x 38 mm FANS
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185054

Also I will be getting an XFX 790i motherboard for my 4.2Ghz E8500 Chip, which will be for gaming, and the Phenom x4 995be will be for my work PC which I do lots of video rendering on. Maybe I play Crysis Wars at work sometimes......who doesn't


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


OK Slappa, I have the opportunity to spend about $250 on newegg for building a friend a decent PC, so what is the best air heatsink-fan combo I can get.......

Scythe MUGEN-2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185093
TWO- "ULTRA KAZE" 120 x 38 mm FANS
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185054

Also I will be getting an XFX 790i motherboard for my 4.2Ghz E8500 Chip, which will be for gaming, and the Phenom x4 995be will be for my work PC which I do lots of video rendering on. Maybe I play Crysis Wars at work sometimes......who doesn't


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/88...em.html?tl=g48

http://www.noiseblocker.de/en/produktmeta_luefter.php

This is some of the best air cooling money can buy


----------



## ghot

*MemTest 4.0 is out*

Change log:

*** Enhancements in v4.00 : ***

* New Features
o Major Architectural changes
o First pass twice faster (reduced iterations)
o Detect DDR2/3 brands and part numbers on Intel DDR2/3 chipsets
o Added detection for Intel "Clarkdale" CPU
o Added detection for Intel "Gulftown" CPU
o Added detection for AMD "Magny-Cours" CPU
o Added detection for Intel XMP Memory
o Added for CPU w/ 0.5/1.5/3/6/12/16/18/24MB L3
o Added "clean" DMI detection for DDR3/FBDIMM2
o Better detection of Integrated Memory Controllers

* Bug Fixes
o Corrected detection for Intel "Lynnfield" CPU
o Corrected detection for AMD 45nm K10 CPU
o Solved crash with AMD Geode LX
o Complies with SMBIOS 2.6.1 specs
o Fixed compilation issues with gcc 4.2+
o Many others bug fixes

....it actually works, in that, it correctly identifies L3 cache, CPU and memory. It also take 5 mins less to complete on 4gb of memory. One thing I did notice is: for CAS: it reports 8-5-5-15....when in actuality it is 5-5-5-15.

Other than that, it's time to lose v2.11 ....this version works and as you can see by the changelog....works well









http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## bringonblink

nice one ghot, downloading now!

edit:

been trying everything and can't get prime stable above 3.913







, oh well, time to tweak ram and NB


----------



## ghot

good luck bro


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *izallica* 
I try this setting & i got bsod 5second in prime95. I think my 955be @3.8ghz need 1.55+ & wc to get stable in prime95. But Thanks for your help

try only NB testing...try lower CPU voltage and clock, example about 3400 MHz and about 2600 MHz at NB with 1.325V. We can to know, what is unstable (RAM, NB, CPU?)


----------



## bringonblink

flanker, why dont you run some prime and get on the list!


----------



## FlanK3r

i prefer LinX ,-), i posted LinX (in LinX testing example xbitlabs.com and others webmagazines) and im added here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/50...-oc-550-a.html
Because i have not too time for stressing in burn programs, LinX is about 30 minutes for quadcore and is very hard for CPU temps.

And i know, my system is stabil for me (what is exactly stabil system ,-)? For everyone maybe not the same )


----------



## bringonblink

ah ok, so what exactly is your stressing method?

edit

anyone know which FFT stresses NB and RAM most? i think i remember someone saying it was 512? someone can confirm please?


----------



## ghot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


ah ok, so what exactly is your stressing method?

edit

anyone know which FFT stresses NB and RAM most? i think i remember someone saying it was 512? someone can confirm please?


I don't remember either...but easy way to find out is watch your temps when running Prime95 CPU temp up...it's stressing CPU.....MCP temp up...its stressing NB and RAM


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


I don't remember either...but easy way to find out is watch your temps when running Prime95 CPU temp up...it's stressing CPU.....MCP temp up...its stressing NB and RAM











Prime 95 blend 2-1/2 hours in at 512K


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
ah ok, so what exactly is your stressing method?

edit

anyone know which FFT stresses NB and RAM most? i think i remember someone saying it was 512? someone can confirm please?

first i run quick test LinX 10 000 with 10 rounds, if is ok, next is 12 000 and 10 rounds, than 14 000 at 15-20 rounds (=stability test, 14 000 is max in x86 system). In x64 i run too 14 000 and 15-20 rounds and sometimes 16 000 15-20 rounds. For games and benchmarks is diferent story, + 80-100 MHz CPU up then stabilt takt (about 4000 MHz for games is ok).


----------



## MatiM

Hi, I'am new here, but this thread helped mi a lot in overclocking my Phenom 955, so I want to ask one strange question about it.
Now 955 is working stable on 3,6GHz with NB 2,6GHz on stock voltages and FSB. When trying 3,7 system starts but several minutes later it resets. I have Asus M4A78T-E mobo and here starts the problem. Giving CPU more volts, for example 1,45V on 3,7 doesn't help. But setting 1,35V on 3,6 and even 3,2GHz also result in sudden system resets. Is it normal for this mobo that system is stable only when all voltages are set to AUTO?? Overdrive tells that CPU has 1,35V and NB 1,375V... What could be a problem?


----------



## bringonblink

ok well firstly, are you overclocking through the bios or through over drive?

you should be using the bios.

can you fill out your system specs? should be at the top in user cp i think.

then could you give a full list of your settings









welcome to ocn!

edit:

just looked at your mobos BIOS history, it has had PLENTY of updates, a couple addressing stability. i would recommend updating to the latest one . on my stock bios i could not hit 3.8 stable without having loads of random problems.

of course there is always a risk updating your BIOS, so take it into your own hands but i have never had a problem.

and here is the latest bios for your board


----------



## MatiM

I am overclocking through BIOS. In AOD I only checked what is real voltage when set to AUTO.

I tried OC on 3 BIOS'es, first that I got with mobo (don't remember number, but rather old), a lot of testing on 2001, and yesterday when I tried 2105 I successfully finished testing on NB 2,6GHz (before max was 2,4).

Now I got:
FSB 200
PCIE 100
CPU 18x
NB 13x
HT 11x
RAM 1600 and timings from SPD (for XMP, but works fine)

That settings are stable when all voltages on bios, are set to AUTO. That gives:
CPU 1,35V
CPU/NB 1,375V
RAM 2,00V

I know RAM is overvoltage, but on stock 1,9V system is unstable. I think CPU/NB voltage is also high, but changing any voltage in BIOS causes problems. Even setting same voltages that AUTO will set causes sudden resets... What should I try to get multi 18,5 ? I tried several combinations with faster FSB, but without success. It will be rather difficult to get 3,7GHz with 1,35V??


----------



## bringonblink

ok well first i would recommend restoring your motherboard to factory defaults, then try these settings

bus speed:200
PCIE 101
CPU 18x
nb 2600
ht link 2000
ram @ 1333 @ 7 7 7 20 1t

cpu v 1.4
NB v 1.2
cpu nbv 1.35
ram 2.0

btw disable pci and cpu spread spectrum in motherboard, make sure ACC is disabled, memory set to unganged, enable LLC.

now try 3 hours blend


----------



## MatiM

Ok, I will write as soon as I try it, but it means about 5hours.

Problem is that I'm nearly sure it will not work, because when I tried going to defaults, and then setting vCore to 1,35V (with CPU 3,2GHz) system was unstable, but I will check it.


----------



## el gappo

good batch? HDZ965FBK4DGI buying in a few hours any ideas?


----------



## FlanK3r

is only one batch







....quality of chip is example: *ABCDE 0911*(some numbers) *XXXX*.


----------



## el gappo

yeah i thought so, cant get that info but that's c2 stepping right? +1
edit: nvm i guess they all are right now lol.


----------



## 8bitbreed

I'm going try for 3.8 but i am taking it steady, i dont want to push her to far, ant got the dosh to bye anything new.


----------



## el gappo

just bought the 965


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


just bought the 965










Congrats...


----------



## MatiM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


cpu v 1.4
NB v 1.2
cpu nbv 1.35
ram 2.0

btw disable pci and cpu spread spectrum in motherboard, make sure ACC is disabled, memory set to unganged, enable LLC.

now try 3 hours blend


I tried that settings and computer resets after about hour. But I tried CPU v 1,425V and it is successfully finishing third hour now.
That settings differ from mines only in RAM and HT, but I think that maybe I forgot to change spread spectrum?

However, much thanks, now I am going to try go faster ;-)


----------



## MatiM

After some time I managed to run it for:
3,6GHz at 1,425V
3,7GHz at 1,4875V
but 3,7 is working at 63-64C, so probably it is max. Or should I try it in different way? 3,8GHz is not stable at 1,5V and I don't wanted to push more.
Is there any posibility that 18,0x206MHz would run cooler than 18,5x200MHz??
And I am still wondering why 3,6GHz with AUTO voltage meaning 1,35V is running stable?


----------



## bringonblink

you don't wanna be running above 55 degrees load, 62 is the thermal limit set by AMD.

there are speculations as to having a higher bus speed lets you overclock with slightly less voltage so no harm trying it out.

yeah strange about the auto thing, none the less is always best to set it manually as they tend to under/over volt


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BPAMD4LIFE*


I'm going try for 3.8 but i am taking it steady, i dont want to push her to far, ant got the dosh to bye anything new.


wack that multi up a notch and lets see some 3.8 goodness!


----------



## Crunkles

Due to the unfortunate death of my previous GPU and injured mobo I upgraded my system to the one currently in my sig. Purchased my mobo, GPU, and CPU last night; the 965







. I'm excited to get into OCing, but before I do what do y'all suggest I get as far as cooling? I currently just use fans and stock heat sink. Any heat sinks I should look into? Trying to stay away from water cooling since it's a little pricey and don't have that kind of funds right now. Look forward to hearing what y'all think. Peace.


----------



## bringonblink

right now, the absolute BEST air cooling you can get is the prolimetech megahalems with a 38 mm fan. you will need the AM3 converter kit though.

http://www.prolimatech.com/products/megahalems.html

edit:

if you're on a budget though

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...&Tpk=mugen%202

hear good things about it plus it is AM3 ready out of the box


----------



## Crunkles

Sweet, might have to look into it. Main thing is making sure it will fit in my case haha. Otherwise I'll be whipping out the debit card one more time.


----------



## Crunkles

Well looks like the heatsink is 158mm or approx. 6.2" in height, and my case is 8.1" wide so it might be a close fit when its all said and done.


----------



## 8bitbreed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
wack that multi up a notch and lets see some 3.8 goodness!

ok you have convinced me!


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BPAMD4LIFE*


ok you have convinced me!










.

also youll see good performance gains increasing your NB to 2600. you maybe have to bump your CPU/NB up to 1.35 and your NB to 1.2


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
right now, the absolute BEST air cooling you can get is the prolimetech megahalems with a 38 mm fan. you will need the AM3 converter kit though.

http://www.prolimatech.com/products/megahalems.html

edit:

if you're on a budget though

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...&Tpk=mugen%202

hear good things about it plus it is AM3 ready out of the box

Liquid cool the beast... That is the best cooling better than any air


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Liquid cool the beast... That is the best cooling better than any air

the best feasible cooling atm would be LHe not water







idiot


----------



## DEC_42

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
the best feasible cooling atm would be LHe not water







idiot

Best practical cooling, perhaps?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DEC_42* 
Best practical cooling, perhaps?

a cascade or a phase unit. water is by no means "the best cooling"


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Liquid cool the beast... That is the best cooling better than any air


Actually, I would say the Thors Hammer, with a delta 38mm fan, would be the best air cooling solution.


----------



## DEC_42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


a cascade or a phase unit. water is by no means "the best cooling"


Neither is LHe:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0406171036.htm

Grab one of those and get to 10GHz







.


----------



## DEC_42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


a cascade or a phase unit. water is by no means "the best cooling"


Neither is LHe:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0406171036.htm

Grab one of those and get to 10GHz







.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


a cascade or a phase unit. water is by no means "the best cooling"



Guppo... You get the hint. I don't think he is looking for those suggestions. Guess there is one in every crowd..


----------



## el gappo

dec that is awesome








jimibgood, no he isn't. he is looking for an air cooler so everything about your post is wrong if you wanna be picky


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


dec that is awesome








jimibgood, no he isn't. he is looking for an air cooler so everything about your post is wrong if you wanna be picky


Thanx for info had no idea


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


right now, the absolute BEST *air *cooling you can get is the prolimetech megahalems with a 38 mm fan.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Liquid cool the beast... That is the best cooling better than any air


i have no doubt water is better, all im saying is its the best air cooling









p.s. megahalems beats thors hammer


----------



## Asmola

Hey guys, i've been having "vacation" couple weeks







. But i need to tell you something, i upgraded my system with Crosshair III Formula and 1800MHz CL8 DDR3's, but biggest thing is that i'm going to have Phenom II 965BE C3-stepping from AMD for testing purposes. I'm going to OC it to it's limits and going to keep "blog" on finnish site MuroBBS from my experienses with it and most imporantly, how it overclocks! Im keeping you all up to date also!








I hope that my time with C3 is going to start early as possible.


----------



## FlanK3r

Asmola: good ! Il too testing C3 revision x4 965







. I hope, it will better than my x4 955 . Motherboard to time the same, im waiting at MA890FX-UD5 (or UD6!)

PS: and dont forgot as stability screen, max Cinebench, max validation etc ,-)


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
Asmola: good ! Il too testing C3 revision x4 965







. I hope, it will better than my x4 955 . Motherboard to time the same, im waiting at MA890FX-UD5 (or UD6!)

PS: and dont forgot as stability screen, max Cinebench, max validation etc ,-)

Im going to bench everything from SuperPi to Cinebench!
I just cant wait C3 965BE to arrive. I'm gonna challenge you to Cinebench battle!







Keep me up to date when you got one of those!


----------



## Bull

Asmola said:


> Hey guys, i've been having "vacation" couple weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But i need to tell you something, i upgraded my system with Crosshair III Formula and 1800MHz CL8 DDR3's, but biggest thing is that i'm going to have Phenom II 965BE C3-stepping from AMD for testing purposes. I'm going to OC it to it's limits and going to keep "blog" on finnish site MuroBBS from my experienses with it and most imporantly, how it overclocks! Im keeping you all up to date also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that my time with C3 is going to start early as possible.[/QUOT
> 
> Nice board ya got there


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


PS: and dont forgot as stability screen, max Cinebench, max validation etc ,-)


Cinebench is no good for stability...set that chip on fire







with some Prime...make sure you CC the 965 thread


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


Cinebench is no good for stability...set that chip on fire







with some Prime...make sure you CC the 965 thread











yes, yes, but we are (Asmola, I, Slappa etc) overclokers, we love what a chip can in maximum. Cinebench 16-17 000 points is good in x64 or 13 000+ in x86 (with AIR ).For exmaple, my stable is 3915 MHz, but for benchmarks i have 4 - 4.2 GHz and for validation 4300 MHz +







(and with safe voltage max up 1.55V)


----------



## EatMe

double post, mod please delete


----------



## EatMe

Here is what I have gotten with my newest build so far, hopefully I can get more out of it
This is really the first attempt at overclocking it and I didn't want to push it, I will try to work my way up to 4.0

3817.2mhz on 1.488 volts, on a Corsair H50 after over 6 hours of Prime95 the hottest it got was 53*C


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=784426


----------



## Succulent Pacifier

Hi ppl!

First off, just want to say a HUGE thanks to all the other board members for sharing their system specs and general issues.

I also was having huge issues running these RAM initially, after lotsa readin and trial and error I realised I was the uber noob (as I had already realised earlier) and didnt know jackall. I know a lot of people have had issues and probably bagged the ram, but I think I somehow got it going.

Anyway, the system is Gigabyte GA-MX790T-UD5P -- OCZ3P16002G - 4x2GB -- Phenom II x4 955 BE

cpu: 3680
cpu volt: 1.45v
cpu multi: 16
fsb: 230
ht link: 2070
nb: 2070
nb voltage: 1.35v

8G Ram OCZ3P16002G
ram: 6-6-6-24-2T trc- 27
ram voltage: 1.9v
i think its the 6.66x multi on 230fsb, so...uuhhh....2x766mhz (1533?he he)

I hope didnt forget anything....

Anyway, it appears stable for now, survived prime for an hour and I stopped it, cause im kinda keen to share and hear some feedback before I leave it for longer (its been a while since ive had something....stable.....with this current setup....)

My question is this: I just want to use this system for audio production. Have I done the right thing with the system settings as I have described them (and provided it goes past an hour when I run a longer stress test)?

I am very very new to this overclocking business and I have tried to pick things up about the ram settings on this board (e.g. general settings, and the Tony? 1333mhz vs 1600mhz charts etc.) and from overclock.net about the amd cpu (remember seeing quite a few references to preference for higer fsb and lower multiplier compared to the opposite.)

And considering the charts concerning the 1333mhz vs 1600 at lower timings, have I done alright with these type of settings also?

Should I lower the multiplier to be slightly underlcoking the 1333mhz or better to keep it as is? I have tried 5-5-5-24 timings but prime won't last past the first 2 tests and crash.

Anyway, interested to hear any comments from anyone about any part of this mis-adventure









I have also had these RAM running at 7-7-7-24-2T trc-27 @1.9v and also stable for approx an hour when I stopped the test to try other settings.

Thanks again to all who have shared their system settings! Really appreciate it.

Nick


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


yes, yes, but we are (Asmola, I, Slappa etc) overclokers, we love what a chip can in maximum. Cinebench 16-17 000 points is good in x64 or 13 000+ in x86 (with AIR ).For exmaple, my stable is 3915 MHz, but for benchmarks i have 4 - 4.2 GHz and for validation 4300 MHz +







(and with safe voltage max up 1.55V)


I see







...when another cold front arrives in Florida then I will join in on the fun







...I love benching Cinebench and wprime when it's cooler than 78 degrees in my house.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Succulent Pacifier*


Hi ppl!

First off, just want to say a HUGE thanks to all the other board members for sharing their system specs and general issues.

I also was having huge issues running these RAM initially, after lotsa readin and trial and error I realised I was the uber noob (as I had already realised earlier) and didnt know jackall. I know a lot of people have had issues and probably bagged the ram, but I think I somehow got it going.

Anyway, the system is Gigabyte GA-MX790T-UD5P -- OCZ3P16002G - 4x2GB -- Phenom II x4 955 BE

cpu: 3680
cpu volt: 1.45v
cpu multi: 16
fsb: 230
ht link: 2070
nb: 2070
nb voltage: 1.35v

8G Ram OCZ3P16002G
ram: 6-6-6-24-2T trc- 27
ram voltage: 1.9v
i think its the 6.66x multi on 230fsb, so...uuhhh....2x766mhz (1533?he he)

I hope didnt forget anything....

Anyway, it appears stable for now, survived prime for an hour and I stopped it, cause im kinda keen to share and hear some feedback before I leave it for longer (its been a while since ive had something....stable.....with this current setup....)

My question is this: I just want to use this system for audio production. Have I done the right thing with the system settings as I have described them (and provided it goes past an hour when I run a longer stress test)?

I am very very new to this overclocking business and I have tried to pick things up about the ram settings on this board (e.g. general settings, and the Tony? 1333mhz vs 1600mhz charts etc.) and from overclock.net about the amd cpu (remember seeing quite a few references to preference for higer fsb and lower multiplier compared to the opposite.)

And considering the charts concerning the 1333mhz vs 1600 at lower timings, have I done alright with these type of settings also?

Should I lower the multiplier to be slightly underlcoking the 1333mhz or better to keep it as is? I have tried 5-5-5-24 timings but prime won't last past the first 2 tests and crash.

Anyway, interested to hear any comments from anyone about any part of this mis-adventure









I have also had these RAM running at 7-7-7-24-2T trc-27 @1.9v and also stable for approx an hour when I stopped the test to try other settings.

Thanks again to all who have shared their system settings! Really appreciate it.

Nick


hi and welcome. a couple of suggestions.

raise your NB frequency to 2600, you will see good gains across the board performance wise. make sure you find NB voltage (set at 1.2) and CPU / NB voltage (set at 1.35).

change your ram from 2T to 1T- again good performance gains for nothing.

you have the exact same ram as me, and i have already worked a lot with it so can give you a few tips.

the kit WONT do 1600 @ cas 6 stable, and as you have 8 gigs, im not sure it will even do its stock 7, you're best off running 1333 @ cas7 and seeing if its prime stable for 3 hours then move on from there. this is a very flexible kit.

the memory doesnt get stressed till 2 and a half hours in, so you wont know if your memory is stable till then


----------



## Succulent Pacifier

Hey mate,

thanks for the quick reply and giving some tips on the settings - will definitely raise nb freq etc. as it was on the cards but had not gotten around to it yet.

Will definitely run it properly tonight and hopefully get back to you let you know whats happening.

Thanks again


----------



## bringonblink

no problem, any problems just message


----------



## Dannatazza

This may sound stupid.... but what do you actually do to OC a CPU?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

No question is stupid








well, you can increase the Front Side Bus or the Multiplier.

FSBxMulti= cpu speed.
For my chip its 200x17=3400mhz

some cpu's have an unlocked multiplier like the BE from amd and the extreme chips from intel.
If i want to overclock my cpu to 4ghz i can use 200x20=4000mhz or 236x17=4012mhz

Overclocking with the multiplier doesnt have the "problem" that you have to change other things, like ram devider and htlink etc. So its an easy way to overclock


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


No question is stupid









Overclocking with the multiplier doesnt have the "problem" that you have to change other things, like ram devider and htlink etc. So its an easy way to overclock











but its not nearly as much fun as ocing the FSB


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


but its not nearly as much fun as ocing the FSB










thats right, ocing my athlon is much more fun than the 965be, but hell its a beast...


----------



## bringonblink

argh so annoying, im hitting a temp wall, wont be able to progress till we get a cold night over here


----------



## Chaos Assasson

not sure if this question goes in here but is a twkr worth $380


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


not sure if this question goes in here but is a twkr worth $380



They are going over $1000


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


They are going over $1000


found it on ebay but it looks legit 
if you want to see for yourself here it is http://cgi.ebay.com/Phenom-II-X4-TWK...item439afc046d


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


found it on ebay but it looks legit 
if you want to see for yourself here it is http://cgi.ebay.com/Phenom-II-X4-TWK...item439afc046d


Not to take away from this chip.....wow....

But I will be receiving this board, GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P
and this ram OCZ Obsidian DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
I am wondering if I might have a better chance of overclocking this 955 with and AM3 board and ddr3 ram? as appose to a AM2+ board with an Nvidia chipset (Sig rig)
Will also be using a Scythe MUGEN-2 as a cooler, with a massive Delta fan (190cfm)
for the cooling......
I would love to know the thoughts of the people I consider experts with OCing the 955. From this thread.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


found it on ebay but it looks legit 
if you want to see for yourself here it is http://cgi.ebay.com/Phenom-II-X4-TWK...item439afc046d


Thats what they list.. Last one went for 1000+


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Thats what they list.. Last one went for 1000+


i wish i had the money for this but i dont


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


Not to take away from this chip.....wow....

But I will be receiving this board, GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P
and this ram OCZ Obsidian DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
I am wondering if I might have a better chance of overclocking this 955 with and AM3 board and ddr3 ram? as appose to a AM2+ board with an Nvidia chipset (Sig rig)
Will also be using a Scythe MUGEN-2 as a cooler, with a massive Delta fan (190cfm)
for the cooling......
I would love to know the thoughts of the people I consider experts with OCing the 955. From this thread.


DDR3 motherboard feature same chipset as DDR2 no real advantage. I overclocked the same with Asus M4A79 Deluxe as my sig(own both). The M4 was DDR2 and my gigabyte is DDR3/ As far as gforce chipset, I cannot say.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
Not to take away from this chip.....wow....

But I will be receiving this board, GIGABYTE GA-MA790XT-UD4P
and this ram OCZ Obsidian DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
I am wondering if I might have a better chance of overclocking this 955 with and AM3 board and ddr3 ram? as appose to a AM2+ board with an Nvidia chipset (Sig rig)
Will also be using a Scythe MUGEN-2 as a cooler, with a massive Delta fan (190cfm)
for the cooling......
I would love to know the thoughts of the people I consider experts with OCing the 955. From this thread.


looks good but that ram is HORRIBLE! get yourself a nice 1333 with low timings (cas 6).

edit

interested to hear your experience with the delta lol


----------



## hitman1985

only like 3 ppl with a 965 reported results ?

anything wrong here in this picture eh ?

... need some waypoints and markers for msi gd70 with 965 combo


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


only like 3 ppl with a 965 reported results ?

anything wrong here in this picture eh ?

... need some waypoints and markers for msi gd70 with 965 combo










Thers a 965 thread...look there:http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/56...oc-thread.html


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


Thers a 965 thread...look there:http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/56...oc-thread.html


i didnt see a list as in this thread so its i guess not an official thing yet







but thanks ill go and read thru the pages i guess


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


looks good but that ram is HORRIBLE! get yourself a nice 1333 with low timings (cas 6).

edit

interested to hear your experience with the delta lol



Why would he do that?? He can back that ram down to 1333Mhz with tight timings....


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Why would he do that?? He can back that ram down to 1333Mhz with tight timings....


because its not guaranteed run stable, or run at all. cas 9 is bottom of the barrel stuff.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


because its not guaranteed run stable, or run at all. cas 9 is bottom of the barrel stuff.



I am sure if you buy him better ram he will gladly accept it.


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


i am sure if you buy him better ram he will gladly accept it.


rofl


----------



## el gappo

another on for the board 








phenom II 965 BE 4008.3mhz prime 95 stable 3 hours 19.5*206
ddr3 685 7-7-7-20-1t 
ga-ma-790xt-ud4p bios revision= f6 (just got that today its a good one helps a tad but screws up amd OD )
vcore-1.475 (cpuz is reading it wrong because of raised VID) 
cpu/nb VID normal 
northbridge and ht link 2055mhz 
nb and sb volts normal 
window7 64bit
am3 
cooler master v8

just got the chip yesterday so sorry i have stressed out everything quite yet slappa







it still has more to give because that was just to easy. not sure im keeping the chip tho








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=792533

edit: highest stable oc so far how lovely







eat that jimmi


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
I am sure if you buy him better ram he will gladly accept it.

whaa?









im just giving my input on the ram he chose. he can get a better set for the same price.

cas 9 was what ddr1600 first came out as, ddr3 has matured a lot since then.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
another on for the board








phenom II 965 BE 4008.3mhz prime 95 stable 3 hours 19.5*206
ddr3 685 7-7-7-20-1t
ga-ma-790xt-ud4p bios revision= f6 (just got that today its a good one helps a tad but screws up amd OD )
vcore-1.475 (cpuz is reading it wrong because of raised VID)
cpu/nb VID normal
northbridge and ht link 2055mhz
nb and sb volts normal
window7 64bit
am3
cooler master v8

just got the chip yesterday so sorry i have stressed out everything quite yet slappa







it still has more to give because that was just to easy. not sure im keeping the chip tho








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=792533

edit: highest stable oc so far how lovely







eat that jimmi









very congratulations














, nice chip, now u can set this with NB (test with 2600MHz at NB and the same CPU clock, it will impressive machine  )


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


another on for the board 








phenom II 965 BE 4008.3mhz prime 95 stable 3 hours 19.5*206
ddr3 685 7-7-7-20-1t 
ga-ma-790xt-ud4p bios revision= f6 (just got that today its a good one helps a tad but screws up amd OD )
vcore-1.475 (cpuz is reading it wrong because of raised VID) 
cpu/nb VID normal 
northbridge and ht link 2055mhz 
nb and sb volts normal 
window7 64bit
am3 
cooler master v8

just got the chip yesterday so sorry i have stressed out everything quite yet slappa







it still has more to give because that was just to easy. not sure im keeping the chip tho








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=792533

edit: highest stable oc so far how lovely







eat that jimmi










wow that IS nice... thats the nicest one ive seen in a while. *licks lips*

not talking bout the cpu...


----------



## el gappo

it is a nice chip but there are a few very limiting problems im having with it, the weak imc







cant get the ram any tighter or at a higher frequency even at stock clocks no matter what voltage combo i give it, and it seems overly sensitive to fsb overclocking. oh well c3 on its way


----------



## FlanK3r

for me its to 206 busspeed max, but im happy with this







(now u can operate with uncore "CPU-NB core" ), think u can set first 12x205-->test it and if be OK, than 13x205. Estimate voltage for this CPU-NB voltage in first example +0.15-0.2V and in second 0.225-0.3V


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


I am sure if you buy him better ram he will gladly accept it.


I would even go in half!









Anyways, I have had a very good experience so far with the MA790XT-UD4P motherboard, after lapping my 955, and topping the figurative cake off with the Mugen-2, I have ran prime95 (512FFT's) all night long......
3808Mhz @ 1.45v (All 4 cores 100% for 12 hours)
NB @ 2240Mhz
Ram 750Mhz 9-9-9-20 single channel mode
Oh and get this temps for cpu are steady at 104F/41C roughly


----------



## el gappo

Hdz965fbk4dgm on its way







cant wait for some 125watt goodness. i am now using an athlon 4400+ and on an asrock motherboard







downgrade or what. i know i have some better parts somewhere now to try and find them.

nice oc there considering the amount of ram and vcore


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


I would even go in half!









Anyways, I have had a very good experience so far with the MA790XT-UD4P motherboard, after lapping my 955, and topping the figurative cake off with the Mugen-2, I have ran prime95 (512FFT's) all night long......
3808Mhz @ 1.45v (All 4 cores 100% for 12 hours)
NB @ 2240Mhz
Ram 750Mhz 9-9-9-20 single channel mode
Oh and get this temps for cpu are steady at 104F/41C roughly










well done you got a nice clock there with low voltage. and great temps!









try running blend next however, it tests the memory and nortbridge more, and bump your NB multi up to 2600 , its easy performance gains. you may have to bump the cpu nb up to 1.3


----------



## ferhat

mine first overclock at the 955


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


well done you got a nice clock there with low voltage. and great temps!









try running blend next however, it tests the memory and nortbridge more, and bump your NB multi up to 2600 , its easy performance gains. you may have to bump the cpu nb up to 1.3


Thank you
Have been running blend now for about 4 hours, top temp was 117F/47C
of coarse with a Delta on 1/4 speed using Mugen-2, those temps are expected.
Will go for a nice NB overclock (2600mhz) next.....
It suck that this board doesn't have the same OC profile saving feature that my destroyer does.......


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


well done you got a nice clock there with low voltage. and great temps!









try running blend next however, it tests the memory and nortbridge more, and bump your NB multi up to 2600 , its easy performance gains. you may have to bump the cpu nb up to 1.3



Get coretemp in Celsius but your temps look wonderful. Pump voltage to 1.5-1.55V and you should top 3.9Ghz easily.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Get coretemp in Celsius but your temps look wonderful. Pump voltage to 1.5-1.55V and you should top 3.9Ghz easily.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 










Great pics of the family!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Great pics of the family!









Sorry i didn't realize you were in the CIA. Did i blow your cover?


----------



## AxEmAn

refresh my memory, but what causes one of my cores to fail when running prime95?
At first it was a blue screen, then pumped my voltage up to the ram, fixing the bsod.
Now one or two cores fail during stress.......
230*17 (3910mhz) 1.536v

Gonna add some more voltage, _*instincts tell me*_


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
refresh my memory, but what causes one of my cores to fail when running prime95?
At first it was a blue screen, then pumped my voltage up to the ram, fixing the bsod.
Now one or two cores fail during stress.......
230*17 (3910mhz) 1.536v

Gonna add some more voltage, _*instincts tell me*_

not all chips can handle 3.9 ghz, no matter how much voltage you pump through them.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


not all chips can handle 3.9 ghz, no matter how much voltage you pump through them.



He needs more CPU/NB voltage not CPU voltage. His 955 will easily go over 3.9Ghz. If you noticed, he is running a multi of 17 X and a higher FSB than using lets say 19x or 19.5x which would require less CPU voltage. Try 19.5 multi with 202 or 203 FSB... He is very close if he is getting errors and this 3.9 Ghz top for your chip is not true.. YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


He needs more CPU/NB voltage not CPU voltage. His 955 will easily go over 3.9Ghz. If you noticed, he is running a multi of 17 X and a higher FSB than using lets say 19x or 19.5x which would require less CPU voltage. Try 19.5 multi with 202 or 203 FSB... He is very close if he is getting errors and this 3.9 Ghz top for your chip is not true.. YOU CAN DO IT!


Hey thanks man, thats what I needed to hear. So I will try to up the cpu-nb voltage first before I start changing the multi
(oh earlier I was able to run 512FFt for 20 minutes before a core would error)


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


He needs more CPU/NB voltage not CPU voltage. His 955 will easily go over 3.9Ghz. If you noticed, he is running a multi of 17 X and a higher FSB than using lets say 19x or 19.5x which would require less CPU voltage. Try 19.5 multi with 202 or 203 FSB... He is very close if he is getting errors and this 3.9 Ghz top for your chip is not true.. YOU CAN DO IT!


not saying his wont, just saying not ALL can.

512k stresses memory and NB, so if that passes then its the CPU thats the problem


----------



## AxEmAn

after 29 minutes, core 0 has an error.
hmmmm, maybe more cpu-nb voltage.....will try next +.25


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
after 29 minutes, core 0 has an error.
hmmmm, maybe more cpu-nb voltage.....will try next +.25

at what fft does it fail?


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
at what fft does it fail?

Ooh, thats a good question, well since i am already doing another run, if it does it this time I will make a screenshot.


----------



## bringonblink

also what speed you running your 8 gigs at?

edit

nvm scrolled up and saw it

edit edit

i think it must have been either 8 or 10 k, try giving the SB and NB some more voltage, and make sure HTT is at 2k or lower


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


also what speed you running your 8 gigs at?

edit

nvm scrolled up and saw it

edit edit

i think it must have been either 8 or 10 k, try giving the SB and NB some more voltage, and make sure HTT is at 2k or lower


Ok this is good ....the cpu-nb increase must be helping, I am at almost an hour of 512FFT without a single error, and even more amazing is that my temps are steady at_ 46C 230*17 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]_.

I think I could probably get a stable 4ghz out of this chip/Ram/Mb....I am a hopeful one huh.

EDIT oh by the way only the chip from my sig rig, and nothing else


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
Ok this is good ....the cpu-nb increase must be helping, I am at almost an hour of 512FFT without a single error, and even more amazing is that my temps are steady at _46C 230*17 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]_.

I think I could probably get a stable 4ghz out of this chip/Ram/Mb....I am a hopeful one huh.

EDIT oh by the way only the chip from my sig rig, and nothing else























Jimi will get you there! I would try 19 x or 19.5 x on multi but 8G will be difficult. If your temps are that good you will probably need 1.55-1.575V on CPU.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
also what speed you running your 8 gigs at?

edit

nvm scrolled up and saw it

edit edit

i think it must have been either 8 or 10 k, try giving the SB and NB some more voltage, and make sure HTT is at 2k or lower


SB and NB voltage increase will overvolt.


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 





















Jimi will get you there! I would try 19 x or 19.5 x on multi but 8G will be difficult. If your temps are that good you will probably need 1.55-1.575V on CPU.

oK I lowered the fsb, then increased the multi to 19. So I'm at 1.536v-3914Mhz running 512's for 20min and temps are at 44C, (I almost wished I hadn't bought that expensive V8) Everything is looking good. No errors yet.
ps I appreciate the enthusiasm Jimi, seriously









EDIT
Almost two hours 512's no errors.....YIPPIE
_I'm 31 places down from best stable overclock, maybe I can get in top 5_


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


oK I lowered the fsb, then increased the multi to 19. So I'm at 1.536v-3914Mhz running 512's for 20min and temps are at 44C, (I almost wished I hadn't bought that expensive V8) Everything is looking good. No errors yet.
ps I appreciate the enthusiasm Jimi, seriously









EDIT
Almost two hours 512's no errors.....YIPPIE


That's good stuff! Keep running at those speeds, and a little down the road you should be able to increase your clocks.

I have found that if I'm a little unstable (Prime cores failing etc ... ) it helps a lot if I can run some stuff that hits the cores between 50% - 85%. Do that for awhile, and it should help you get the stability you need from those speeds later on.

I'll tell you though, over 4Ghz, even a little, is a bit of a challenge with a 64-bit O/S, but it is doable, with a little patience. Just keep burning in those speeds!









Good Luck!
Marc


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


That's good stuff! Keep running at those speeds, and a little down the road you should be able to increase your clocks.

I have found that if I'm a little unstable (Prime cores failing etc ... ) it helps a lot if I can run some stuff that hits the cores between 50% - 85%. Do that for awhile, and it should help you get the stability you need from those speeds later on.

I'll tell you though, over 4Ghz, even a little, is a bit of a challenge with a 64-bit O/S, but it is doable, with a little patience. Just keep burning in those speeds!









Good Luck!
Marc


Good advice, thanks! Also just to clarify I'm running 4GB of DDR3 ram, with a win7x86 pro.
Coming up on 4 hours now, and all is very well, (delta on low) Max 46C......Gonna run a blend for at least 4 hours also.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


Good advice, thanks! Also just to clarify I'm running 4GB of DDR3 ram, with a win7x86 pro.


Which is probably why you're reaching over 3.9 on air with a 955.

Good luck with your clocking.

Marc


----------



## DespiertaLosNinos

Sorry for the complete noob question guys. I have just started playing around with overclocking on the system I recently built (8 days ago) and I'm not sure if the results are typical or if I what I'm doing is somehow not what I need to be doing. So far my Phenom II 955 is at 200 x 18.5 on 1.35v and I ran the AMDod stability test for 3 hours without issue. The max temp, as the screen shot indicates, was 43c. My question is two fold I suppose: A) Is this a normal oc on stock voltage and B) Is the stability test I just got done running reliable?

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DespiertaLosNinos*


Sorry for the complete noob question guys. I have just started playing around with overclocking on the system I recently built (8 days ago) and I'm not sure if the results are typical or if I what I'm doing is somehow not what I need to be doing. So far my Phenom II 955 is at 200 x 18.5 on 1.35v and I ran the AMDod stability test for 3 hours without issue. The max temp, as the screen shot indicates, was 43c. My question is two fold I suppose: A) Is this a normal oc on stock voltage and B) Is the stability test I just got done running reliable?

Thanks for the help everyone


have a go with prime 95 blend for a good few hours. it probably is stable and people are reaching similar speeds on stock. (few and far between), nice chip and better temps


----------



## DespiertaLosNinos

Cool, thanks gappo I'll start running prime95


----------



## pij

Hi Guys,

trying to get my first over clock (mild one wil do) but crashed on these settings.... any suggestions at all??

Cpu freq at (200x18)
Cur Ram freq 1600mhz
Cool and quiet : DISABLED
Cpu fsb freq : 210
Cpu ratio x16
Cpu Nb ratio x16
Advanced clock calib AUTO
EC firmware NORMAL
Fsb/Dram ratio 1:4
Ht link speed Manual : 210
Auto disable Pci freq ENABLED
Spread spectrum DISABLED

Thanks


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pij*


Hi Guys,

trying to get my first over clock (mild one wil do) but crashed on these settings.... Thanks


You mean blue screen or what kinda crash?
if blue screen try to stablize your ram, maybe add some voltage to it/decrease the multi.


----------



## pij

FF on mobo and did no post.

It's my first OC... so unsure how to set up timings for ram in bios?

Plus how do I add volts?

Sorry - noob .


----------



## AxEmAn

Wow, you def need to read some guides provided on the first page of this thread, then play around with some settings it talks about, in the process of all that you need to remember to be long-suffering because it takes a long time to understand what your chip wants from your motherboard and ram. Overclocking is like a marriage, you must first understand the language, then the woman, then do what is un-natural to a man.....get to know her, understand her, and please her in a intellectual and emotional kind of way.
Only then can you start laying down some stress testing, if you get my drift.....but seriously though


----------



## pij

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
Wow, you def need to read some guides provided on the first page of this thread, then play around with some settings it talks about, in the process of all that you need to remember to be long-suffering because it takes a long time to understand what your chip wants from your motherboard and ram. Overclocking is like a marriage, you must first understand the language, then the woman, then do what is un-natural to a man.....get to know her, understand her, and please her in a intellectual and emotional kind of way.
Only then can you start laying down some stress testing, if you get my drift.....but seriously though

lol - I have found how to change my voltages!... I can't get the miss's to do a good job ironing my shirts though!

I had a read of the guide and .. by trail and error I am learning!


----------



## pij

Right - think I have done it - 3.8 on the following settings

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=240

Will run prime now to see how it does! looks like im idling at 40 (temps)


----------



## pij

BUMP.

BROWN screen!

changed back to x18 = 3.6. think ill stick with that for now.


----------



## AxEmAn

New Stable Overclock for me here goes
_From 31st to top 10 and all it took was new mb, ram, cooler, fan, and a "lap" job......less than $300 (I'm very happy with these results, personally)_
APT2VANISH -
CACYC AC 0914BPMW -
3914 CPU -
206*19 -
1.536 v -
2266 NB - Will try to get close to 3Ghz...stable
1.3 NBv -
4GB DDR3 686mhz 9-9-9-30-2T - could do alot better on ram I think
Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P -
original BIOS -
Mugen-2/Delta(FFB1212EHE-F00) -
7x32Pro -
AM3 -
Stable- *YES*
3Dmark06 -
CPU 5344
SM2 7778
SM3 10859
20958 3DMarks








Screens, and CPU-z link
*http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=799601*

*4 hrs Prime 512FFT's and 20 rounds of LinX*










*Over 5hr Prime Blend*










*Here is Super_Pi_mod 512k (8.070s), an 1m (17.690s)
CineBench Multi CPU (15430) Single (4283)
3Dmark06 Screenshot*










_EDIT Last screenshot was done with Se7enx64 Ultimate_


----------



## FlanK3r

whau, nice congratulations! only 46C ???!!!!


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
whau, nice congratulations! only 46C ???!!!!

Thanks!
Yeah the temps are tripping me out....but realizing that I lapped it, and am using the Mugen-2, and the static pressure on the delta is so strong that goin from low to high only changes temps by less than 2C when at full load......so I keep it on low, and its not any more decibals than my other four fans in the case (yeah I have just installed this into my gaming case, with both the GTX275's...gonna







SLI {hack}, and run 3DMark06







)


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


Thanks!
Yeah the temps are tripping me out....but realizing that I lapped it, and am using the Mugen-2, and the static pressure on the delta is so strong that goin from low to high only changes temps by less than 2C when at full load......so I keep it on low, and its not any more decibals than my other four fans in the case (yeah I have just installed this into my gaming case, with both the GTX275's...gonna







SLI {hack}, and run 3DMark06







)



You have same stepping as me and same mobo. Take it to 1.55-1.575V and you will bet 3.95-4.0Ghz. Also, your NB clock is low and its not astrong overclock. Get NB to 2400-2600Mhz and use 1.25-1.35V. it will have much better performance. your CPU score is rather low in 3DMark..... You will get it over 5500 with a higher NB clock.


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


You have same stepping as me and same mobo. Take it to 1.55-1.575V and you will bet 3.95-4.0Ghz. Also, your NB clock is low and its not astrong overclock. Get NB to 2400-2600Mhz and use 1.25-1.35V. it will have much better performance. your CPU score is rather low in 3DMark..... You will get it over 5500 with a higher NB clock.


Ok will have a go towards OCing the NB....also I re-installed with 7x64.....can't even run prime for a min before it reboots (display driver blue screen)
So I need to see if its the hacked SLI, or if it's the x64 OS.......I hope its just the x64 OS......
_12:30AM Off to bed.....for now_


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


Ok will have a go towards OCing the NB....also I re-installed with 7x64.....can't even run prime for a min before it reboots (display driver blue screen)
So I need to see if its the hacked SLI, or if it's the x64 OS.......I hope its just the x64 OS......
_12:30AM Off to bed.....for now_



I use win7 64 bit


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


New Stable Overclock for me here goes
_From 31st to 6th place and all it took was new mb, ram, cooler, fan, and a "lap" job......less than $300 (I'm very happy with these results, personally)_
APT2VANISH - 
CACYC AC 0914BPMW - 
3914 CPU - 
206*19 - 
1.536 v - 
2266 NB - 
1.3 NBv - 
4GB DDR3 686mhz 9-9-9-30-2T - could do alot better on ram I think
Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P - 
original BIOS - 
Mugen-2/Delta(FFB1212EHE-F00) - 
7x32Pro - 
AM3 - 
PR - 
3Dmark06 - 
CPU 5344 
SM2 7778
SM3 10859
20958 3DMarks








Screens, and CPU-z link
*http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=799601*

*4 hrs Prime 512FFT's and 20 rounds of LinX*










*Over 5hr Prime Blend*










*Here is Super_Pi_mod 512k (8.070s), an 1m (17.690s)
CineBench Multi CPU (15430) Single (4283)
3Dmark06 Screenshot*









_EDIT Last screenshot was done with Se7enx64 Ultimate_



HAH you got the EXACT same max oc as me









also remember, running 512k for 5 hours only tells you ram and NB is stable, it doesnt stress cpu much


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


SB and NB voltage increase will overvolt.


thats the idea . _over_clocking


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


thats the idea . _over_clocking



overvolting???????


----------



## bringonblink

yeah, when you overclock, you also over volt the cpu. same principle for nb and sb


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
yeah, when you overclock, you also over volt the cpu. same principle for nb and sb


LOL no need to do this if you looked at his NB clock. Even at 2600Mhz no need. Overvolt means overvolt and it will crash. Increasing volts is to overclock, overvolt will crash system. Overvolting means too many volts for the overclock.....


----------



## pij

Hi Guys

Tried to get 3838ghz with the following -

fsb202
cpu ratio x19
cpu nb x12 (2424)
Cpu vdd volts 1.425
cpu voltage 1.465
cpu nb volts 1.25v

and crashed on prime.

Lowered to x18.5 = 3736 ghz not tested as off to bed shortly but will run prime again tomz ..

any suggestions?...


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
LOL no need to do this if you looked at his NB clock. Even at 2600Mhz no need. Overvolt means overvolt and it will crash. Increasing volts is to overclock, overvolt will crash system. Overvolting means too many volts for the overclock.....

i did look at his nb speed, i did not say to up his cpu/nb volts, if you looked properly, youd see i said nb and sb


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


i did look at his nb speed, i did not say to up his cpu/nb volts, if you looked properly, youd see i said nb and sb



Exactly..He doesn't need an increase there. Your finally getting it.......


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Exactly..He doesn't need an increase there. Your finally getting it.......

im just giving him advice that worked for me, when i crashed within the first 15 mins a bit of voltage to the sb and nb sorted it out


----------



## chew*

Can I be part of the cool crowd to?







Hope 5 hours is enough.


----------



## AaronCooper

There goes the competition!

Very nice chew.


----------



## el gappo

damn you chew lol. i am struggling to get over 4.1 stable with my c3 in windows 7

can i be as cool as you? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=808782 damn red cpu-z

edit : nvm got an orange one now







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=808857 managed to run spi1m as well, nothing amazing because my ram and nb weren't up to speed but watch out chew


----------



## FlanK3r

hehe nice Chew, i nhope with my chip max -100MHz diferent than u. More i can not accept .What about temps? I had with 1.5V 3915 MHz/2678 NB 58 C. I have a bit fear 1.55V for 24/7 stable run.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


hehe nice Chew, i nhope with my chip max -100MHz diferent than u. More i can not accept .What about temps? I had with 1.5V 3915 MHz/2678 NB 58 C. I have a bit fear 1.55V for 24/7 stable run.


1.52 for 4.05 45C max load


----------



## mduclow

Can someone tell me how to post something in the 'For Sale' section? It's saying I may not post a new thread there.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


Can someone tell me how to post something in the 'For Sale' section? It's saying I may not post a new thread there.

Thanks,
Marc


you need to have 35 rep to post a thread in the for sale section









btw new verification in my sig


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


you need to have 35 rep to post a thread in the for sale section









btw new verification in my sig










Well give me some reps!









Can I mention what I want to sell here, if someones interested they can pm me? Or would that be a no-no?

Very nice verification, BTW!









Marc


----------



## el gappo

you wont get far doing that im afraid







go get helping people out and giving appraisals you should get them within a week or 2.


----------



## mav2000

My OC....its a C2 revision:

3dmark vantage:










3dmark 06










Pi 1m










Wprime










Last 1M pi run and highest validation till now. All on air.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
you need to have 35 rep to post a thread in the for sale section









btw new verification in my sig









wow, 4.5ghz, thats fast dude


----------



## el gappo

hell yeah its fast. wait till i get xp 32bit on the go


----------



## FlanK3r

congratulations, 4500+ MHz is very, very cool!! How is max stable OC? 4100 MHz?


----------



## el gappo

something like that my board is acting up really weird atm with the pci clock jumping up all on its own







keep having to change my pci cards around


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


something like that my board is acting up really weird atm with the pci clock jumping up all on its own







keep having to change my pci cards around










That happens to me every time I try to use AMD AOD! I can't use it to try for high clock validations because of that.

It also will jump the HT volts (or SB, can't remember which) to like 1.7+ as well, and both of them (PCI-e clock and HT volts) will apply when it does that!

Anyone else finding this happening? Anyone resolve this issue with AMD AOD?

Marc

*BTW: AMD Overdrive has a new version up as of today, 3.1. Here* is the link to it. Maybe this will fix it. I also noticed that I had the bios option "Auto Disable PCI Frequency" set to enabled. I have reset it to disabled and will test it with the new AOD.

Will update if it is resolved.

UPDATE: Ok, I ran the new version, disabled the "Auto Disable PCI Frequency" setting and it didn't make a difference. The PCI-e clock in AOD is still jumping all over the place, very high numbers, like 250Mhz - 384Mhz! Not sure what's going on here.


----------



## FlanK3r

me to, not in every change, but in mostly setings with AOD


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Hey, fellow AMD OC'ers!

Have just found some real stability @ 3.913GHz on my new 965 DDR3 setup









I managed 3.93GHZ with my 955 DDR2 rig, which is still going strong, and am really hoping for 4GHz with this 965.

All I can say is this Prolimatech Megahalems Mega Shadow is certainly doing it's job







one awesome cooler.

From my first tinker it seems the Crosshair+965 combo is rock solid.

Ill need some advice closing in on that 4GHz, cheers









EDIT:3 Hours stable @ 3.913GHz 1.475 Vcore, I think Ive got a good chip









http://s756.photobucket.com/albums/x...t=965BEOC1.png


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BIG DWIFTER* 
Hey, fellow AMD OC'ers!

Have just found some real stability @ 3.913GHz on my new 965 DDR3 setup









I managed 3.93GHZ with my 955 DDR2 rig, which is still going strong, and am really hoping for 4GHz with this 965.

All I can say is this Prolimatech Megahalems Mega Shadow is certainly doing it's job







one awesome cooler.

From my first tinker it seems the Crosshair+965 combo is rock solid.

Ill need some advice closing in on that 4GHz, cheers









EDIT:3 Hours stable @ 3.913GHz 1.475 Vcore, I think Ive got a good chip









http://s756.photobucket.com/albums/x...t=965BEOC1.png

Looking good


----------



## Slappa

Updated


----------



## Bigosat

My main rig is a 939-fx60 (Toledo), A8N32-SLI-Deluxe & Corsair xms and is starting to show her age. I picked a Brisbane AM2 X2 6000+, M4N78 Pro, DDR Kingston. But this CPU is a bad overclocker.

Now that the 965BE has c3 stepping I will be picking up one of these CPU as soon as it available. My question is & I realize that is a relatively new board (M4N78 Pro), has anyone experience with this Mainboard and the 9x5BE cpuâ€™s? Iâ€™m hoping to squeeze out a few more MHz.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PachAz

Hello, can anyone give me some good tip on 1600Mhz rams for phenom 955 and asus crosshair III formula. I want some low latency rams that are good with overklocking.

Share your experience


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigosat* 
My main rig is a 939-fx60 (Toledo), A8N32-SLI-Deluxe & Corsair xms and is starting to show her age. I picked a Brisbane AM2 X2 6000+, M4N78 Pro, DDR Kingston. But this CPU is a bad overclocker.

Now that the 965BE has c3 stepping I will be picking up one of these CPU as soon as it available. My question is & I realize that is a relatively new board (M4N78 Pro), has anyone experience with this Mainboard and the 9x5BE cpuâ€™s? Iâ€™m hoping to squeeze out a few more MHz.

Thanks in advance

I got the exact same mobo with a 965 C2 on it running at 3.8 with a vcore of 1.475. NB is at 2400, CPU-NB at 1.25v.


----------



## Bigosat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epsi* 
I got the exact same mobo with a 965 C2 on it running at 3.8 with a vcore of 1.475. NB is at 2400, CPU-NB at 1.25v.

Hey Epsi, Iâ€™m glad to hear the good news currently Iâ€™m running a (Brisbane) x2 6000+ and I can push it to 3050 stable.

What memory are you using? Are you running 24/7 @3800?

Thanks again


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigosat* 
Hey Epsi, Iâ€™m glad to hear the good news currently Iâ€™m running a (Brisbane) x2 6000+ and I can push it to 3050 stable.

What memory are you using? Are you running 24/7 @3800?

Thanks again

YW Bigosat,

I'm running with a 4GB OCZ Reaper 1066 kit at 5-5-5-15.

Yes its running 24/7, got it cooled with the Corsair H50. Max temp wen stressing lay arround 51c


----------



## McDown

I wonder what RAM chew is using. Slappa maybe you know?


----------



## mav2000

Heres a 3 hr prime run...ambient about 23 deg C. can anyone tell me if the temps are fine? Idles at around 31 degs with CnQ.


----------



## FlanK3r

nice, my must for 3800 MHz get 1.425V


----------



## mav2000

What abt the temps...they seem ok?


----------



## FlanK3r

xes, your temps are good.


----------



## TheDarkFox102

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BIG DWIFTER* 
Hey, fellow AMD OC'ers!

Have just found some real stability @ 3.913GHz on my new 965 DDR3 setup









I managed 3.93GHZ with my 955 DDR2 rig, which is still going strong, and am really hoping for 4GHz with this 965.

All I can say is this Prolimatech Megahalems Mega Shadow is certainly doing it's job







one awesome cooler.

From my first tinker it seems the Crosshair+965 combo is rock solid.

Ill need some advice closing in on that 4GHz, cheers









EDIT:3 Hours stable @ 3.913GHz 1.475 Vcore, I think Ive got a good chip









http://s756.photobucket.com/albums/x...t=965BEOC1.png

Hey Dwifter, i thought you might like to know, after looking at your nice oc, and reading through your rig, and seeing the 7300 in there, i lol'd fairly hard.

To make this a legit post, i've only been able to push my 955 to 3.7 and actually play crysis without any issues. I currently dont have anywhere near the bandwidth to upload a validation, but i wouldn't consider 3.7 hard to believe anyway. The 500mhz jump from factory settings bumped my 3dmarkVantage score up by a good bit though, from 39k stock, to the current 42k. I've got a lot of new hardware coming in next week, so i'll return with more solid stats at that time.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McDown* 
I wonder what RAM chew is using. Slappa maybe you know?

Pretty sure they were an expensive Elpida set..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Windows 7 64bit 4ghz prime95 stable

http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/3...d965stable.jpg

add me please


----------



## NCspecV81

*24/7 Daily - 4.603 [email protected]*










*Max CPU-Z Validation - 5.246
*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=820327


----------



## FlanK3r

lol, 24/7. I dont seen much guys with phase for 24/7







. Great work


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


lol, 24/7. I dont seen much guys with phase for 24/7







. Great work



not as popular, but its doable.


----------



## Ethatron

Stable, bit more than 3hrs prime ...

I simply can't move the FSB, 1MHz more breaks 1.5hrs into prime, 2MHz just 15min, 3MHz and so on exponentially. Does make no difference where the CPU-NB multiplier or voltage is. Pushing much higher (cough 10MHz cough) leads to display crash before even prime breaks.
RAM would make 860MHz (memtest), but because it's raised FSB I can't do it.

Volts:
CPU VDD 1.4375
CPU-NB VDD 1.1375
CPU V 1.487 (1.472 idle - 1.464 full-load vdroop)
CPU-NB V 1.337
DRAM V 1.92 (helped a bit against striped freezes)
NB V 1.35 (helped a bit more against striped freezes)

Windows 7 x64


----------



## Drin

Hey everyone,

Have not been visiting the AMD OC threads too much recently (final full semester, finals just about to wrap up) but it's great to see everyone's results, there are some really impressive clocks being posted here.

The new C3 revisions of the 965 really interest me, especially after seeing MrTOOSHORT's oc up there. I'm wondering if anyone else with an AM2+/DDR2 setup using this chip has had similar results, or what their experiences with the chip have been like.

If it can clock to roughly ~4.05 - ~4.1GHz stable on air (or decent water) I'll probably pick one up, and sell/give my 940 away. I've even heard that 4.3GHz might be possible on air, depending on the setup? Unlikely... but perhaps a golden chip is capable of such a feat.

Good luck with the OC's!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hi Drin. I've had the 940, the 955, and now this 965 and can tell you this chip runs cooler than the others and achieves higher clocks with less volts.

As for the ddr2 vs ddr3 thing, I keep hearing ddr3 is 5% faster than ddr2 in general. I just really like my board and don't feel the need to change it out until the new AMD chipset arrives or a new cpu comes out that requires ddr3 only.

4ghz is still tough for the phenom II, but if you have great ram and a board it helps your chances greatly.

When the C3 965 comes out at my local computer store, I'll probably pick one up.
I hear it can achieve 4ghz with lesser volts, I'm guessing 1.475v or so. Would be nice if that's the case.

I've also noticed my 965 was pretty flat and didn't need lapping compared to my other two cpus that were lapped.

all in all, the 965 is an awesome chip, C2 or C3









Thanks for the reps guys


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Hi Drin. I've had the 940, the 955, and now this 965 and can tell you this chip runs cooler than the others and achieves higher clocks with less volts.

As for the ddr2 vs ddr3 thing, I keep hearing ddr3 is 5% faster than ddr2 in general. I just really like my board and don't feel the need to change it out until the new AMD chipset arrives or a new cpu comes out that requires ddr3 only.

4ghz is still tough for the phenom II, but if you have great ram and a board it helps your chances greatly.

When the C3 965 comes out at my local computer store, I'll probably pick one up.
I hear it can achieve 4ghz with lesser volts, I'm guessing 1.475v or so. Would be nice if that's the case.

I've also noticed my 965 was pretty flat and didn't need lapping compared to my other two cpus that were lapped.

all in all, the 965 is an awesome chip, C2 or C3









Thanks for the reps guys









Didn't even realise it was a C2 (didn't check, was too hasty) but that is even more impressive







I'll probably wait for a few more reports of how it OC's with an AM2+ board and DDR2 memory. Not expecting to see a performance increase clock for clock, but I'm hoping to see some higher max clocks!

My board is decent I've come to realise, but my ram is only so-so







Still, chances are high I'll take the plunge and give the 965 a shot!

Many thanks, and great work on the impressive OC once again!


----------



## PachAz

Hello, im having some problem getting my system stable at 3.808Ghz, i run prime95 for 1,5h, then i get error "hardware failure" on the fouth core. The other cores still runnin.

I have amd phII 955, Asus Crosshair III, Patriot Black Edition 1600Mhz, 7-7-7-20 memory.

Ive memtested the ram, and no errors occured.

My settings are following:

FSB Frequency: 238
CPU Ratio 16x (multipler)
DRAM: 1587Mhz
CPU/NB Frequency: 2619Mhz
HT Link Speed: 1904Mhz
DRAM Timing:
7-7-7-20, 2T
CPU Voltage: 1.475
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.37
CPU VDDA Voltage: Auto
DRAM Voltage: 1.75
HT Voltage: Auto
NB Voltage: Auto
NB 1.8V Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: Auto
S5 1.2V Voltage: Auto

CPU Config

GART Error: Disabled
Microcode Updation: Disabled
Secure Virtuel Machine MOde: Disabled
Cool n Quiet: Disabled
ACPI SRAT Table: Disabled
C1E Support: Disabled
Advance Clock Calibration: Disabled

Any advice how i can get it more stable. Ive noticed wheh i have high multipler and low fbs, for example 200x19, i get bluescreen after 15 minutes, no mater wich temp the cpu is, and wich Vcore i use. I got some 1600Mhz mems and runnin 3:10 ratio, that is 16x238 = 3.808Ghz, and i manage to run prime 1,5h, than error occur on fouth core.

It seems i have problem with my fourth core, because i used to run my cpu at 3.7Ghz, at 200X18,5, and after 2.5h i got error on fourth core.

My temps are okay, 100% load = 51C.


----------



## und0

my 955 is on the way baby!!! yayayayayayay


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

I just aquired a C3 125W 965BE









It's very hot in Adelaide at the moment so I can't get the most out of my 140W C2 965BE









4GHz here we come


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PachAz*


Hello, im having some problem getting my system stable at 3.808Ghz, i run prime95 for 1,5h, then i get error "hardware failure" on the fouth core. The other cores still runnin.

I have amd phII 955, Asus Crosshair III, Patriot Black Edition 1600Mhz, 7-7-7-20 memory.

Ive memtested the ram, and no errors occured.

My settings are following:

FSB Frequency: 238
CPU Ratio 16x (multipler)
DRAM: 1587Mhz
CPU/NB Frequency: 2619Mhz
HT Link Speed: 1904Mhz
DRAM Timing:
7-7-7-20, 2T
CPU Voltage: 1.475
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.37
CPU VDDA Voltage: Auto
DRAM Voltage: 1.75
HT Voltage: Auto
NB Voltage: Auto
NB 1.8V Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: Auto
S5 1.2V Voltage: Auto

CPU Config

GART Error: Disabled
Microcode Updation: Disabled
Secure Virtuel Machine MOde: Disabled
Cool n Quiet: Disabled
ACPI SRAT Table: Disabled
C1E Support: Disabled
Advance Clock Calibration: Disabled

Any advice how i can get it more stable. Ive noticed wheh i have high multipler and low fbs, for example 200x19, i get bluescreen after 15 minutes, no mater wich temp the cpu is, and wich Vcore i use. I got some 1600Mhz mems and runnin 3:10 ratio, that is 16x238 = 3.808Ghz, and i manage to run prime 1,5h, than error occur on fouth core.

It seems i have problem with my fourth core, because i used to run my cpu at 3.7Ghz, at 200X18,5, and after 2.5h i got error on fourth core.

My temps are okay, 100% load = 51C.


you could try ACC at "per core" and set all passing prime cores to -2% and the failing core to +2%

also you could try upping the cp-nb volts up one notch.

goodluck man.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BIG DWIFTER*


I just aquired a C3 125W 965BE









It's very hot in Adelaide at the moment so I can't get the most out of my 140W C2 965BE









4GHz here we come










I wish you luck bud!!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *und0*


my 955 is on the way baby!!! yayayayayayay


that's one big jump for an upgrade, all that stuff!


----------



## Asmola

Here's my quick test with 1.42v for my review, 965BE stable @ 4040MHz. Temp's are strange, had same temps with 955BE/1.525v.








Haven't tried to find better oc with higher voltages cause Noctua NH-D14 is coming next week and then going to break 4,1GHz stable with air.









You can update my specs to list,
Stepping: CACAC AC 0933FPMW
Freq: 4040MHz
VCore: 1.42v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.4v
NB Freq: 2828MHz
Ram: 2x1Gb 1346MHz 6-6-6-18 1T
Mobo: Asus Crosshair III Formula
Bios: 1003
Cooling/Cooler: Air/Noctua NH-U12P (Noctua NH-D14 next week)
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64
3D06 CPU: 6006

There you go, please update.


----------



## ChrisB17

I got my C3 and its a huge dud. Doesnt do anywere close to 4 ghz even with 1.55 vcore. Boots then I run prime and my screen goes crazy. Disappointing.


----------



## Asmola

I have done some bench's with CPU stock, cpu oc'd to 4040 and cpu oc'd to 4040 nb to 2828. Here are the results!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Everest:

Memory read:
CPU 3400MHz/CPU-NB 2000MHz 9074 MB/s
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2020MHz 9490
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2828MHz 10552

Memory write:
CPU 3400MHz/CPU-NB 2000MHz 6842 MB/s
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2020MHz 6895
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2828MHz 9428

Muistin copy:
CPU 3400MHz/CPU-NB 2000MHz 10555
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2020MHz 10825
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2828MHz 12381 MB/s

Muistin latency:
CPU 3400MHz/CPU-NB 2000MHz 46,6 ns
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2020MHz 45,5
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2828MHz 40,8

CPU Queen:
CPU 3400MHz/CPU-NB 2000MHz 21205
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2020MHz 25108
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2828MHz 25115

CPU PhotoWorxx:
CPU 3400MHz/CPU-NB 2000MHz 31231
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2020MHz 33024
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2828MHz 35562

CPU ZLib:
CPU 3400MHz/CPU-NB 2000MHz 90254
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2020MHz 107720
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2828MHz 107134

CPU AES:
CPU 3400MHz/CPU-NB 2000MHz 24714
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2020MHz 29141
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2828MHz 29309

FPU Julia:
CPU 3400MHz/CPU-NB 2000MHz 9993
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2020MHz 11830
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2828MHz 11840

FPU Mandel:
CPU 3400MHz/CPU-NB 2000MHz 5751
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2020MHz 6808
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2828MHz 6811

FPU SinJulia:
CPU 3400MHz/CPU-NB 2000MHz 2976
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2020MHz 3528
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2828MHz 3530

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Super PI 1M:

CPU 3400MHz/CPU-NB 2000MHz 20.296s
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2020MHz 17.409s
CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2828MHz 17.004s

------------------------------------------------------------------------

3DMark Vantage:

CPU 3400MHz/CPU-NB 2000MHz
3DMark Score 13988
GPU Score 14930
CPU Score *11761*

CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2020MHz
3DMark Score 14868
GPU Score 15312
CPU Score *13678*

CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2828MHz
3DMark Score 15011
GPU Score 15415
CPU Score *13918*

------------------------------------------------------------------------

3DMark06

CPU 3400MHz/CPU-NB 2000MHz
3DMarks 19282
SM2.0 Score 7268
HDR/SM3.0 Score 9601
CPU Score *5193*

CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2020MHz
3DMarks 21793
SM2.0 Score 8426
HDR/SM3.0 Score 10568
CPU Score *5950*

CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2828MHz
3DMarks 22191
SM2.0 Score 8663
HDR/SM3.0 Score 10725
CPU Score *6006*

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Far Cry 2:

Settings: Demo(Ranch Small), 1920x1080 (60Hz), D3D9, Fixed Time Step(No), Disable Artificial Intelligence(No),
Full Screen, Anti-Aliasing(None), VSync(No), Overall Quality(Ultra High), Vegetation(Very High), Shading(Ultra High),
Terrain(Ultra High), Geometry(Ultra High), Post FX(High), Texture(Ultra High), Shadow(Ultra High), Ambient(High),
Hdr(Yes), Bloom(Yes), Fire(Very High), Physics(Very High), RealTrees(Very High)

CPU 3400MHz/CPU-NB 2000MHz
* Total Frames: 3904, Total Time: 51,00s
* Average Framerate: 76,54
* Max. Framerate: 97,77 (Frame:545, 6,24s)
* Min. Framerate: 60,04 (Frame:2610, 34,18s)

CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2020MHz
* Total Frames: 3990, Total Time: 51,00s
* Average Framerate: 78,23
* Max. Framerate: 96,16 (Frame:545, 6,10s)
* Min. Framerate: 64,35 (Frame:3518, 45,53s)

CPU 4040MHz/CPU-NB 2828MHz
* Total Frames: 4038, Total Time: 51,01s
* Average Framerate: 79,17
* Max. Framerate: 99,76 (Frame:2, 0,03s)
* Min. Framerate: 68,70 (Frame:1703, 20,73s

------------------------------------------------------------------------
There you go. Those are also from my review..


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


I got my C3 and its a huge dud. Doesnt do anywere close to 4 ghz even with 1.55 vcore. Boots then I run prime and my screen goes crazy. Disappointing.



they need to be tuned slightly different than the c2's. So just upping the multiplier will not work as good as doing it with a c2.


----------



## ChrisB17

Well here is what I tried. Maybe I can get some help..

First try was.

200bus x20 multi.
1.45-1.55 vcore. (Many tries)
1.25-1.35 CPU/NB Volts.
2400-2600 NB speeds.
1.66 Dram volts.
DDR3-1066-1600 (and my ram is rated at 1600 7-7-7-24)

All this attempts failed.

Then I tried.
215x bus x19 multi.
1.4-1.5 vcores (many tries again)
1.25-1.35 cpu/sb volts.
2000-2600 (slightly different I dont remember)
1.66 vram voltage
13-14xx ram speeds with 7-7-7-24

Every attempt failed. I goes to blend then my screen gets a bunch of lines and restarts.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Well here is what I tried. Maybe I can get some help..

First try was.

200bus x20 multi.
1.45-1.55 vcore. (Many tries)
1.25-1.35 CPU/NB Volts.
2400-2600 NB speeds.
1.66 Dram volts.
DDR3-1066-1600 (and my ram is rated at 1600 7-7-7-24)

All this attempts failed.

Then I tried.
215x bus x19 multi.
1.4-1.5 vcores (many tries again)
1.25-1.35 cpu/sb volts.
2000-2600 (slightly different I dont remember)
1.66 vram voltage
13-14xx ram speeds with 7-7-7-24

Every attempt failed. I goes to blend then my screen gets a bunch of lines and restarts.


Here's my settings for stable 4040MHz and 2828NB (Dont mind DRAM Voltage, these blocks need lot of voltage and are rated to 1.85-1.95v). 








You can try to figure out your problems with playing those voltages, but ofcourse overclock from bios, and dont put your DRAM voltage that high, 1.7v should be fine. Have you tested your mem with memtest?


----------



## ChrisB17

I probably will have a run at memtest tonight. I will give it another try. If not I think something is wrong with something.


----------



## ChrisB17

Sorry for the double post.

Memtest is almost at 2 hrs without any errors. This is now confusing.


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Sorry for the double post.

Memtest is almost at 2 hrs without any errors. This is now confusing.


Which Memory slots are you using, do not use the Orange slots closest to the CPU, use the black ones and try again.


----------



## tgawn

Hi guys,
Just to share my experience. Got the new chip today and been tinkering with the 965 125W for a few hrs now and got a pretty stable 4Ghz @ 1.504V. Done some benchmarking and 1hr prime 95, plus 1hr COD5







Great chip, upgraded from the 550 X2. Temps are at around 45 idle and 65 under load. Yet to see much real world performace increase, though im yet to try FSX which is supposed to take advantage of X4!


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tgawn*


Hi guys,
Just to share my experience. Got the new chip today and been tinkering with the 965 125W for a few hrs now and got a pretty stable 4Ghz @ 1.504V. Done some benchmarking and 1hr prime 95, plus 1hr COD5







Great chip, upgraded from the 550 X2. Temps are at around 45 idle and 65 under load. Yet to see much real world performace increase, though im yet to try FSX which is supposed to take advantage of X4!


Your temps are not right....reseat that puppy...65c is at the threshold and 45 idle is a bit high also....very nice clock though


----------



## tgawn

Bull,
Thanks for your reply and comment that my temps dont seem right to you. This has been my first time changing a CPU. I used Arctic MX2 and was pretty sure i got a good layer. Though as doing it for the first time wasnt 100% sure. When you say reseat , what do you mean? Sorry if its a noob question. I never had cooling problems with the 550 X2 but this puppy just keeps going, Prime 95 after 2 hrs 70C. Any help grateful!


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


Which Memory slots are you using, do not use the Orange slots closest to the CPU, use the black ones and try again.


i tried all the slots still has the same issues.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tgawn*


Bull,
Thanks for your reply and comment that my temps dont seem right to you. This has been my first time changing a CPU. I used Arctic MX2 and was pretty sure i got a good layer. Though as doing it for the first time wasnt 100% sure. When you say reseat , what do you mean? Sorry if its a noob question. I never had cooling problems with the 550 X2 but this puppy just keeps going, Prime 95 after 2 hrs 70C. Any help grateful!


70c is really too hot for that chip. You shouldn't run it that high.

I agree with Bull that you should re-seat the cooler on the chip. Make sure you only use a little of the paste, don't everdo it.

Good luck.
Marc


----------



## greydor

3.912 @ 1.52v. Temps are 35 idle 53 load. Is this okay? Voltage seems high, but at least it's been the most stable.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


they need to be tuned slightly different than the c2's. So just upping the multiplier will not work as good as doing it with a c2.



where is your full review? Im looking for it







. Btw, maybe u can try Xigmatek, its cool air cooler or CM Hyper 212+


----------



## brooze113

here is where I am


----------



## FlanK3r

how voltage?


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
how voltage?

1.475v


----------



## FlanK3r

u can try lower voltage, my is OK with 1.425V with the same clock (but in 32 bit system, in x64 i tried only 3857 MHz with think 1.488V)


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skitzogreg*


3.912 @ 1.52v. Temps are 35 idle 53 load. Is this okay? Voltage seems high, but at least it's been the most stable.


Your temps look great


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skitzogreg*


3.912 @ 1.52v. Temps are 35 idle 53 load. Is this okay? Voltage seems high, but at least it's been the most stable.


With the H50??


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


With the H50??


Didn't even look if he was on water







...those are great temps for Air.


----------



## tgawn

Guys any advice would be great.
I had overclocked to 4.0Ghz and was getting temps up to 72C, and at idle 45C. So after the advice of reseating i did so and at a clock of 3.8Ghz i get under load of 60C which im happy with but idle of 45C.
I dont get why my idle temps are so high. I have now reverted back to 3.4Ghz, voltage 1.36 and my idle temp is 40C??
I have tried to get the cool n quiet cooling but cant for the life of me even though its enabled in bios and balanced power setting in windows?


----------



## mav2000

What TIM are u using?


----------



## tgawn

arctic MX2


----------



## brooze113

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
u can try lower voltage, my is OK with 1.425V with the same clock (but in 32 bit system, in x64 i tried only 3857 MHz with think 1.488V)

I am on win 7 64 bit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tgawn* 
Guys any advice would be great.
I had overclocked to 4.0Ghz and was getting temps up to 72C, and at idle 45C. So after the advice of reseating i did so and at a clock of 3.8Ghz i get under load of 60C which im happy with but idle of 45C.
I dont get why my idle temps are so high. I have now reverted back to 3.4Ghz, voltage 1.36 and my idle temp is 40C??
I have tried to get the cool n quiet cooling but cant for the life of me even though its enabled in bios and balanced power setting in windows?

Your cooler isnt all that great.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

yeah 64 bit takes more voltage for sure.

I wonder what my oc would do with a 32 bit os and only 4gb's of memory?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
they need to be tuned slightly different than the c2's. So just upping the multiplier will not work as good as doing it with a c2.

So tuning do you mean trying every single clock combination? Voltages are one thing but what else is there to tune? Forgetting about the NB for a second.


----------



## mav2000

Well i thought the cpu would do an auto shutdown at 62 degrees?


----------



## izallica

0942GPMW


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Well i thought the cpu would do an auto shutdown at 62 degrees?


Depends on your hardware settings in the Bios.


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *izallica*


0942GPMW













Nice, you have alot of room to grow that overclock..how hot did it get?


----------



## izallica

^
ambient around 30c, fullload 59-60c. I live in hot place 
But i can't passed prime95 @4ghz, it bsod after 5 second in prime


----------



## mav2000

^^ temp issue for sure, looking at ure previous temps...


----------



## tgawn

Hi folks,
Big thanks to Bull and Mduclow for the advice regarding my high temps.
I managed to reseat the CPU (using way less TIM!)
And after a lazy Sunday overclocking came with these results

3.8 Ghz core 3.92
idle temp 36C
load temp 52C (after 10mins of prime 95 small FFTs)
PC vantage score 8089

4.0 Ghz core 1.488
idle temp 40C
load temp 60C (after 10mins of prime 95 small FFTs)
PC vantage score 8299

Well please that i have a fully stable 4Ghz quad on air! Great chip!
One issue i did have which may help others with game crashes. I had my 4890 overclocked when using my Phenom 550. When i fitted the 965 and played COD MW2 it crashed after a few mins. Racking my brain and changing core speed and voltages didnt help. Then tried putting the graphic card back to stock settings solved the problem!


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tgawn*


Hi folks,
Big thanks to Bull and Mduclow for the advice regarding my high temps.
I managed to reseat the CPU (using way less TIM!) 
And after a lazy Sunday overclocking came with these results

3.8 Ghz core 3.92
idle temp 36C
load temp 52C (after 10mins of prime 95 small FFTs)
PC vantage score 8089

4.0 Ghz core 1.488
idle temp 40C
load temp 60C (after 10mins of prime 95 small FFTs)
PC vantage score 8299

Well please that i have a fully stable 4Ghz quad on air! Great chip!
One issue i did have which may help others with game crashes. I had my 4890 overclocked when using my Phenom 550. When i fitted the 965 and played COD MW2 it crashed after a few mins. Racking my brain and changing core speed and voltages didnt help. Then tried putting the graphic card back to stock settings solved the problem!


 Man I am not sure how to tell you this. To be considered stable......you need 3 hours of prime95. 4.0ghz for me is stable 1 hour prime95 but nothing more so it is not considered "stable".


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Man I am not sure how to tell you this. To be considered stable......you need 3 hours of prime95. 4.0ghz for me is stable 1 hour prime95 but nothing more so it is not considered "stable".



Exactly.. He is far from stable.


----------



## el gappo

weve seen no proof from you and your 4.09 24/7 stable anyway....


----------



## tgawn

Yeah sorry, i meant to use the 10mins under prime 95 as an example for the temps i am getting. I have had it stable for 2 hrs prime 95.
As for proof, what suffices? (Im new), although why i have to 'prove' my experience i dont know, im not in a competition, just sharing my experience with others.
Cheers


----------



## brooze113

is 1hr linx good enough?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
weve seen no proof from you and your 4.09 24/7 stable anyway....


Jealous????


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I like to see proof of 4ghz stable phenom II chips, just makes it fact what certain cpus can do!!


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Exactly.. He is far from stable.

Ya know it's been nice and quiet around here lately, thats was until 4:27 pm when you made your post...loads of information there bud...I'm going to copy this quote to my desktop because I'm sure theres something there that has signifigence...I just can't figure out what it is.


----------



## tgawn

Which Prime95 test do you guyd do to get 'stable'
I seem to be crashing on the blend test so think my RAM might have an issue


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3 hour blend is prefered atleast.


----------



## brooze113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


3 hour blend is prefered atleast.


I hate using prime , linX seem better to me


----------



## Craiga35

Add me in, not stable though, BSOD Imediatley after validation, I will work on getting it stable someday.

Freq: 4000
Ref*multi: 200*20
vcore: 1.4
CPU/NB Voltage: Stock
NB Freq: 2000
NB Voltage: Stock
Ram/Type/Speed/Timings: 4GB DDR2 1066.4MHz 5-7-7-16
Motherboard: ASUS M4A78 Plus
Bios: I forget I'll edit later
Cooling/Cooler: Air/Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer
OS: 7 x64
Platform: AM2+
Stable: No
3D06 CPU: none


----------



## willyiv

Evenin' all, just thought i'd post my results with the new build. Been running stable for 3 days now, I have to say i'm impressed with this cpu.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829912


----------



## Formula7

Got my CPU overclocked to 4.0Ghz. Tried shortly to get to 4.1Ghz today. Stressed it twice and failed both times. I adjusted the voltages in BIOS to 1.41V the first time and 1.42V the second time. Of course there was the voltage droop. So they came out to 1.39V (1st try) and 1.4V (2nd try). Both times it failed on Prime95. Back to my original overclock of 4.0Ghz @ 1.38V.

Should I up to voltages more? Maybe 1.43V or 1.44V? or is there something else I don't know about?

This may be noobery. Not sure, still an OC'er in training.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


Got my CPU overclocked to 4.0Ghz. Tried shortly to get to 4.1Ghz today. Stressed it twice and failed both times. I adjusted the voltages in BIOS to 1.41V the first time and 1.42V the second time. Of course there was the voltage droop. So they came out to 1.39V (1st try) and 1.4V (2nd try). Both times it failed on Prime95. Back to my original overclock of 4.0Ghz @ 1.38V.

Should I up to voltages more? Maybe 1.43V or 1.44V? or is there something else I don't know about?

This may be noobery. Not sure, still an OC'er in training.


You can up CPU voltage until temps are about 62-65c, then you have found the maximum voltage. Then just raise multi and test with prime, when you find max multi, then start raise fsb until you find it's max. I'm hitting 4040MHz max stable with 1.42v, but NH-D14 will arrive this week and i believe i can hit 4,1GHz with this chip and it.


----------



## tgawn

Was having problems doing the prime 95 blend test at 4.0Ghz.
So had to go back and use a combination of mutli and bus speed to get stable.
After 1 hr on prime 95 blend still going strong, will contine...
Idle temp 42
Load 63

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=830806


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Max temperature for the Phenom 965 is 62'C as posted on the specs.

Try and keep your temps @ 55'C and lower.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Max temperature for the Phenom 965 is 62'C as posted on the specs.

Try and keep your temps @ 55'C and lower.

If your temps get ~62c under prime95, it wont newer go that high on normal usage so i believe it's ok to stress with those temps.


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooze113*


I hate using prime , linX seem better to me


Why becasue you can run higher clocks







.

We use prime blend because unlike linx it does stress the IMC and NB as well as the cores.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


Why becasue you can run higher clocks







.

We use prime blend because unlike linx it does stress the IMC and NB as well as the cores.


do u try it? In x64 is LinX good. I dont like so much prime, cause is too long for me. Maybe only 1h test


----------



## tgawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Max temperature for the Phenom 965 is 62'C as posted on the specs.

Try and keep your temps @ 55'C and lower.


Yeah i think im going to use 3.8Ghz for normal daily usage/gaming. Im finding the voltage / temperature difference from 3.8-4.0 Ghz a bit much for not a great deal more in performance.

3.8Ghz Quad, im happy


----------



## ChrisB17

So I am wondering what good C3 batches are. I got a 939xxxx.


----------



## verdict

Good day guys! btw wanna do some survey .

955 at 3.9Ghz mostly successful with what vcore?

and what the vcore you guys using for CPU-NB?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *verdict*


Good day guys! btw wanna do some survey .

At 3.9Ghz mostly successful with what vcore?


@ 3.9Ghz, mine needs 1.4875v and that's with 8gb's of ram and 64bit Windows 7.


----------



## verdict

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
@ 3.9Ghz, mine needs 1.4875v and that's with 8gb's of ram and 64bit Windows 7.

Wow!!! awesome voltage! for DDR2 platform










im looking forward on DDR3 user!









its hard for me to make it stable using that voltage,and the temp at my country wont allowed me to make it happen~sigh~


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
do u try it? In x64 is LinX good. I dont like so much prime, cause is too long for me. Maybe only 1h test









There is no equivalent 1 hour test to make up for a 3 hour test.....









Yes flanker i tried it......it passes higher at known to fail prime blend speeds....I already knew this though. It's the equivalent of being only small fft stable......


----------



## FlanK3r

but for stability, think, its 1h prime OK for normal users. To time my PC in x64 never crash (movies, some games, video encoding are OK in my using). AT x86 i have ussually some strange frozing in first booting to windows (think a problem with ATI driver?), second its ok.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
but for stability, think, its 1h prime OK for normal users. To time my PC in x64 never crash (movies, some games, video encoding are OK in my using). AT x86 i have ussually some strange frozing in first booting to windows (think a problem with ATI driver?), second its ok.

If 1 hour was ok it would not fail at 3 hours









The reason for 3 hours is it's a complete loop through all iterations, more importantly through the particular iterations that denote the IMC, memory or NB is not stable. Furthermore its a total system stability test and not just for CPU as it stresses mobo components, NB, SB. The only thing it does not stress is Video.

PC's do not need to crash to have corruption. A crash just denotes heavy instability. If you drop a core you certainly will have corruption









How would you like me to review ram and only test for 1 hour than call it stable? I think there would be alot of pissed endusers if i mislead them with what they thought were stable headroom in products







same for mobo and cpu......

Yes its boring....run it when you go to sleep or when you take off to run some errand or watch a tv show.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


If 1 hour was ok it would not fail at 3 hours









The reason for 3 hours is it's a complete loop through all iterations, more importantly through the particular iterations that denote the IMC, memory or NB is not stable. Furthermore its a total system stability test and not just for CPU as it stresses mobo components, NB, SB. The only thing it does not stress is Video.

PC's do not need to crash to have corruption. A crash just denotes heavy instability. If you drop a core you certainly will have corruption









How would you like me to review ram and only test for 1 hour than call it stable? I think there would be alot of pissed endusers if i mislead them with what they thought were stable headroom in products







same for mobo and cpu......

Yes its boring....run it when you go to sleep or when you take off to run some errand or watch a tv show.



????? 1 hour and it will pass 3??? Not true. I may be not reading your reply correctly though...


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


????? 1 hour and it will pass 3??? Not true. I may be not reading your reply correctly though...


No 1 hour does not mean it will pass 3.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


we've seen no proof from you and your 4.09 24/7 stable anyway....


still waiting on proof.

funny how to promote your clock with no proof and you show up on no AMD lists besides your own 4.0ghz club which to my knowledge you are the sole member.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


still waiting on proof.

funny how to promote your clock with no proof and you show up on no AMD lists besides your own 4.0ghz club which to my knowledge you are the sole member.


he just want people to take his terrible advice


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


So I am wondering what good C3 batches are. I got a 939xxxx.


No input.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


No input.

















I already posted my batch, http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...ml#post7640470


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


No input.

















Chris, I have not tested my retails yet. When I do sadly it will be on ln2 first which breaks my usual routine.

I have a variety of steppings and a handfull of chips. When I get back I will give them a go on air and report my findings.


----------



## izallica

Yesterday i burn (primeblend) my c3 @4ghz 1.5875v fulload drop to 1.550v max temp 63c. Only get 56 minutes at prime, then restart without bsod. IMHO phenom c3 like high voltage


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


Chris, I have not tested my retails yet. When I do sadly it will be on ln2 first which breaks my usual routine.

I have a variety of steppings and a handfull of chips. When I get back I will give them a go on air and report my findings.


Ok thanks. Tomorrow I will be testing my C3 0939XX batch. Last time I tryed it, It was a huge disappointment. But I got a new mobo so I will see tomorrow if its a dud or not.


----------



## tgawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


still waiting on proof.

funny how to promote your clock with no proof and you show up on no AMD lists besides your own 4.0ghz club which to my knowledge you are the sole member.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=830806


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tgawn*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=830806


 He's not talking about you and your rejected cpuz..Submitted by TRISTAN-PC | Mon, 16 Nov 2009 17:07:01 +0100 | Rejected by CPU-Z 1.52.2....He was talking about someone else...you might want to fix that


----------



## tgawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bull* 
He's not talking about you and your rejected cpuz..Submitted by TRISTAN-PC | Mon, 16 Nov 2009 17:07:01 +0100 | Rejected by CPU-Z 1.52.2....He was talking about someone else...you might want to fix that









yeah i read alot about this problem on other forums,anyone else know how to get it working?


----------



## ChrisB17

I am beginning to think my chip is a HUGE pos at ocing. With the new mobo the same issue occurs. It will run Prime blend but then all of a sudden the screen will go all white with like 100 green lines. Then I am forced to push the reset button.

*edit* hmm bumped my ram to 1.7v and now it is passing without issue. Hmmmmmm. Makes me wonder.


----------



## ChrisB17

Ok I have come to the conclusion I have a CRAP chip. It isnt stable if its life depended on it. At any vcore it doesn't want to be stable at 4 ghz, Playing with the bus speeds and multi still didnt fix the issue. TBH I am very disappointed in this chip, Everything I have been seeing is 4+ghz and I cant even break close to that.


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Ok I have come to the conclusion I have a CRAP chip. It isnt stable if its life depended on it. At any vcore it doesn't want to be stable at 4 ghz, Playing with the bus speeds and multi still didnt fix the issue. TBH I am very disappointed in this chip, Everything I have been seeing is 4+ghz and I cant even break close to that.


Can you RMA it and state the IMC is screwed up?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
Ok I have come to the conclusion I have a CRAP chip. It isnt stable if its life depended on it. At any vcore it doesn't want to be stable at 4 ghz, Playing with the bus speeds and multi still didnt fix the issue. TBH I am very disappointed in this chip, Everything I have been seeing is 4+ghz and I cant even break close to that.

Is it possible there have been so many crashes now that the o/s has been corrupted?

I'm not trying to say you do not have a bad chip, but it could also be a case of a corrupted o/s. Might be worth doing a clean install when you receive your new chip, if you are in fact going to rma the chip.

Hope you get this resolved soon!

Marc


----------



## ChrisB17

Reinstalled the OS 3 times. Also have a full PC backup. So I don't think thats the problem.


----------



## greydor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Reinstalled the OS 3 times. Also have a full PC backup. So I don't think thats the problem.


Chris, I have a crap chip too. What batch is yours? I RMA'd mine to Newegg and the replacement should be here today.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


Reinstalled the OS 3 times. Also have a full PC backup. So I don't think thats the problem.


Yeah, you're probably right.

At least you can RMA it, kinda sucks when you realize you have a problem past the return timeframe.

Marc


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skitzogreg*


Chris, I have a crap chip too. What batch is yours? I RMA'd mine to Newegg and the replacement should be here today.


Its a 939xxx.


----------



## greydor

For those of you with a C3 964 and Win7 x64, how did you break the 3.8 barrier? My temps are great (27-47), but the second I go above 3.8 it's not stable (regardless of voltage). It's not the chip, my previous one did the same thing. I bet it's just one thing I need to do. Raising NBVID doesn't do anything, nor does changing the NB multi or HT Link.

What do you all recommend?


----------



## Asmola

It might be your mobo? I'm sitting 4GHz with 1.42v and 2,8GHz CPU-NB with 1.4v, little more voltage for nb,sb and ht might give you more stability. Also if you use your ram too tight it might be an issua also.. play with different settings, pretty sure you will find your way in to the 4GHz Club!


----------



## dot_bob

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=838723


----------



## izallica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


It might be your mobo? I'm sitting 4GHz with 1.42v and 2,8GHz CPU-NB with 1.4v, little more voltage for nb,sb and ht might give you more stability. Also if you use your ram too tight it might be an issua also.. play with different settings, pretty sure you will find your way in to the 4GHz Club!










Is it passed prime95 blend ? 3 hours


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *izallica*


Is it passed prime95 blend ? 3 hours


No, it's 2 hour prime95 stable @ 4040MHz!







Next week little better when (hopely) i get Noctua NH-D14 in my hands!


----------



## izallica

^ awesome, asmola

what batch in thats chip ?


----------



## greydor

So I had it at 4040, but here's the weird thing. It hardly improved performance from my 3817 OC. I ran 3dMark06 and Vantage, and the scores deviated no more than 50-75 points. RE5 benchmark showed 0 fps difference. The voltage and temps for the 3800 OC is v1.425 (27c-47c), and the 4040 was v1.52 (37c-53c). Since there are no real performance gains (and since I'm sure my chip will last longer and run cooler), I decided to keep it at 3817. I'm happy with the speed and my temps.

EDIT: Thanks for the help you guys. With your help, I adjusted what was needed to hit 4ghz.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *izallica*


^ awesome, asmola

what batch in thats chip ?


I already posted my batch, http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...ml#post7640470


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Been working on my 965 C2 a bit more, as it is a great chip.

I'll get my highest clock with the the HAF932 and Mega shadow then drop the C3 in, as my other board wont take a 140W CPU









Anyways the other clock I had full stability with(3913MHz) was a bit touchy with the FSB at high multi, which at 19.5 I wanted to lower. so I decided to go back and play with it a bit more and I now have full stability @ 3904Mhz, using a lower multi and higher FSB, and have been able to reduce my Vcore right down to 1.425









3.9GHz 1.425 Vcore 100% Prime95 stable









Settings are-
FSB 211
RAM 1125MHz 1.8v 9-9-9-24
Multi 18.5
HT 2110
NB 2110
CPU/NB 1.3v
HT 1.3v
NB 1.3v
SB 1.3v

http://s756.photobucket.com/albums/x...=1425965OC.png

Very happy AMD C&Q works flawlessly with this OC too


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BIG DWIFTER*


Been working on my 965 C2 a bit more, as it is a great chip.

I'll get my highest clock with the the HAF932 and Mega shadow then drop the C3 in, as my other board wont take a 140W CPU









Anyways the other clock I had full stability with(3913MHz) was a bit touchy with the FSB at high multi, which at 19.5 I wanted to lower. so I decided to go back and play with it a bit more and I now have full stability @ 3904Mhz, using a lower multi and higher FSB, and have been able to reduce my Vcore right down to 1.425









3.9GHz 1.425 Vcore 100% Prime95 stable









Settings are-
FSB 211
RAM 1125MHz 1.8v 9-9-9-24
Multi 18.5
HT 2110
NB 2110
CPU/NB 1.3v
HT 1.3v
NB 1.3v
SB 1.3v

http://s756.photobucket.com/albums/x...=1425965OC.png

Very happy AMD C&Q works flawlessly with this OC too










Do i see correctly, your 1600MHz memoryunit's run just 1124MHz? And you should oc your CPU-NB also! 600-800MHz to CPU-NB is better than 100MHz to cpu i think, cause it gives much more memoryspeed! Try if you can get CPU-NB to ~2,8GHz, i just runned some primetest's and got my system stable with 4000GHz CPU 1.42v, 2,8GHz CPU-NB 1.35v and memory's to 1600MHz CL 8-8-7-20 which they should run at speed 1800MHz but sadly.. my wife closed prime and hwmonitor at morning..







! But amd is tough memoryclocker, works best with Micron D9GTR-memorychips..


----------



## Norz

Slapped on my old singlestage cooler (-37`c) and push bottom











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=836778


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Do i see correctly, your 1600MHz memoryunit's run just 1124MHz? And you should oc your CPU-NB also! 600-800MHz to CPU-NB is better than 100MHz to cpu i think, cause it gives much more memoryspeed! Try if you can get CPU-NB to ~2,8GHz, i just runned some primetest's and got my system stable with 4000GHz CPU 1.42v, 2,8GHz CPU-NB 1.35v and memory's to 1600MHz CL 8-8-7-20 which they should run at speed 1800MHz but sadly.. my wife closed prime and hwmonitor at morning..







! But amd is tough memoryclocker, works best with Micron D9GTR-memorychips..









Yep I'm struggling with Ram. I can't get any stability any higher









I now have the NB stable at 2321 MHz.

Any tips on getting the NB up?

I'm using Patriot Gaming 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24, and it's not playing too nicely









Does anyone use this RAM?

Maybe I'll try some different RAM. I have some G-Skill 1333 MHz in another PC.

3hr Prime95 with the NB @ 2321 MHz
http://s756.photobucket.com/albums/x...rent=TOPHT.png


----------



## Asmola

How much voltage you are giving to CPU-NB? 1.35-1.4 should give you stable 2,6-2,8GHz.
Have you pumped NB, SB or HT Voltage? Try if pumping those voltages may give you higher CPU-NB clocks. How much voltage are you giving to your mem?
Right now i'm giving 2.05v to my blocks!xD But they wont even warm much.
If your mem is rated to about 1.7v i thin 1.8v is ok and cant break your mem's if
you have good airflow in your case..


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
How much voltage you are giving to CPU-NB? 1.35-1.4 should give you stable 2,6-2,8GHz.
Have you pumped NB, SB or HT Voltage? Try if pumping those voltages may give you higher CPU-NB clocks. How much voltage are you giving to your mem?
Right now i'm giving 2.05v to my blocks!xD But they wont even warm much.
If your mem is rated to about 1.7v i thin 1.8v is ok and cant break your mem's if
you have good airflow in your case..

CPU/NB 1.3v - have tried up to 1.45.
NB, SB HT are all @ 1.31 - a little above stock.
mem only needs 1.6v to be stable @ 1125 MHz - I'm pretty sure it's OK up to 2v.
I have had it on 2v and it didn't seem to make a difference at higher speeds.

EDIT:Got the RAM timings to 7-7-7-20 @ 1.6v 1125MHz









I have VERY good cooling. HAF932 with LOTS of fans and the Megatron push/pull


----------



## ToxicAdam

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=841070


----------



## tgawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BIG DWIFTER*


Been working on my 965 C2 a bit more, as it is a great chip.

I'll get my highest clock with the the HAF932 and Mega shadow then drop the C3 in, as my other board wont take a 140W CPU









Anyways the other clock I had full stability with(3913MHz) was a bit touchy with the FSB at high multi, which at 19.5 I wanted to lower. so I decided to go back and play with it a bit more and I now have full stability @ 3904Mhz, using a lower multi and higher FSB, and have been able to reduce my Vcore right down to 1.425









3.9GHz 1.425 Vcore 100% Prime95 stable









Settings are-
FSB 211
RAM 1125MHz 1.8v 9-9-9-24
Multi 18.5
HT 2110
NB 2110
CPU/NB 1.3v
HT 1.3v
NB 1.3v
SB 1.3v

http://s756.photobucket.com/albums/x...=1425965OC.png

Very happy AMD C&Q works flawlessly with this OC too










You have C&Q working at 3.9Ghz?
I am sitting happily at 3.8Ghz and cant get the C&Q to throttle the clock. Folk a few pages back were saying that it doesnt work beyond 3.4Ghz.
I have the bios settings enabled and power saving in windows but no luck. Should it instantly throttle back or does it need to be left idle for a while?
Thanks


----------



## mav2000

Does not work for me either for my setting at 3.8...thats why i decided to throttle back to stock...makes no sense and when Im benchmarking then I turn it up.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

your cpu mutli needs to be on auto for cool & quiet to work.


----------



## mindthecap

I cant get higher overclock than 3400, doesnt matter how much volt i put through it. do i have a faulty chip or my psu cant handle it?


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


your cpu mutli needs to be on auto for cool & quiet to work.


Not true.

C&Q works for me on any FSB setting, including clocks of 4GHz+, with multi up to 18.5









I was amazed as with my Gigabyte setup, that is the case, the multi must be on auto. Not so with the Crosshair III









That's why I want to keep my multi as is and work on the 6 more FSB I need to bring it up to 4GHz and retain C&Q









I have lasted 30 min @ 217x18.5=4014MHz, and had some stability where only errors were coming up, not crashes. I must be close.

My mobo temps go no higher than 40c no matter how much volts I give them, so what is more likely to give me more stability CPU-NB volts or a combination of NB, SB & HT?


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tgawn*


You have C&Q working at 3.9Ghz?
I am sitting happily at 3.8Ghz and cant get the C&Q to throttle the clock. Folk a few pages back were saying that it doesnt work beyond 3.4Ghz.
I have the bios settings enabled and power saving in windows but no luck. Should it instantly throttle back or does it need to be left idle for a while?
Thanks


Sorry for the double post









As i explain in the post above^^ it does









I have the BIOS setting enabled and I use "balanced" under Windows. It kicks in for me pretty much straight away, after it has loaded, but I don't have much stuff installed on this OS.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Just started looking at these chips, they seem to clock really well. The 125w version, the C3 revision i assume, Does that one clock any better than the C2 revision.

And C+Q doesn't work passed 3.4? what are you talking about @ 18x203 i can still use it. (maybe X4's are different







)


----------



## ChrisB17

My C2 clocked better than my C3 did.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


I already posted my batch, http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...ml#post7640470


wrong link







...


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


wrong link







...


Sorry, here: CACAC AC 0933FPMW


----------



## Killhouse

Hey guys, I've got my 965 to 3791 MHz but running into some problems now.

I raised my clock to 223, with NB multi at x10 (2230MHz), and HT multi at x9 (2007Mhz). Underclocked my CPU to start with and now brought it back up to x17, 3791.

I can't seem to get it any higher than 17 though. I'm not exactly sure of all my BIOS settings because I'm at the computer labs at uni, but it's something like:
223x17
+0.5V CPU Voltage
+0.1; CPU NV VID
+0.1 NB Voltage
+0.1 vdimm
NB multi 10x
HT multi 9x.

Thats my last stable result, when I put the CPU Multi up to 17.5 I've tried raising Vcore and CPU NB VID but didnt seem to help. Got any master tips for what I should be increasing? How far can I push those voltages, CPU NB VID for example.

Thanks in advance for any help you guys can dish out


----------



## bringonblink

hey do some of you guys mind running the everest cache and memory benchmark and posting screen shots? just want to compare


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


hey do some of you guys mind running the everest cache and memory benchmark and posting screen shots? just want to compare


----------



## FlanK3r

cool latence


----------



## Slappa

*Lists Updated*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


hey do some of you guys mind running the everest cache and memory benchmark and posting screen shots? just want to compare










Here's mine @ 1680MHz 7-6-5-15-11-1T w/ 2940MHz


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Damn I missed this round of update









OK I'm now using these settings 100% stable 12hr Prime95-

CPU @ 3922 MHz 1.425v
FSB 212
Multi 18.5
RAM 1131 MHz 7-7-7-20 2T 1.6v
NB 2332 MHz
HT 2120 MHz
CPU/NB 1.3v
HT 1.31v
NB 1.31v
SB 1.31v

My AS5 has set in nicely now too and temps are 20c idle 49c load with this 3.922GHz clock


----------



## Lefty67

are you guys discriminating against 945s??

If not can I post my lil OC?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BIG DWIFTER*


Damn I missed this round of update









OK I'm now using these settings 100% stable 12hr Prime95-

CPU @ 3922 MHz 1.425v
FSB 212
Multi 18.5
RAM 1131 MHz 7-7-7-20 2T 1.6v
NB 2332 MHz
HT 2120 MHz
CPU/NB 1.3v
HT 1.31v
NB 1.31v
SB 1.31v

My AS5 has set in nicely now too and temps are 20c idle 49c load with this 3.922GHz clock










I'll update you right now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lefty67*


are you guys discriminating against 945s??

If not can I post my lil OC?


Not at all! This is the 9x5 thread! 945s are accepted as well. I just figured they are not very commonly seen here. I can start a chart if you'd wish.


----------



## Asmola

Noctua NH-D14 is on postal office! Going to get it now and post result's later!


----------



## Asmola

Here some results!









U12P: 3400MHz 1.350v NB 2000MHz 1.1v idle: cpu 36c core's 35c stress: cpu 47c core's 50c
D14: 3400MHz 1.350v NB 2000MHz 1.1v idle: cpu 30c core's 31c stress: cpu 42c core's 44c

U12P: 4000MHz 1.425v NB 2800MHz 1.4v idle: cpu 42c core's 41c stress: cpu 64c core's 68c
D14: 4000MHz 1.425v NB 2800MHz 1.4v idle: cpu 38c core's 37c stress: cpu 57c core's 60c

With stock settings (3400MHz 1.350v NB 2000MHz 1.1v) Loadline calibration was off, so vcore & vcpu-nb
drops about ~0,05v under stress. With overclocked (4000MHz 1.425v NB 2800MHz 1.4v) Loadline Calibration
was on, so it raise's voltage and it was about 1.52v under stress! Stressed with IntelBurnTest 10 rounds maximum setting!

This D14 is AWESOME!!! U12P was pressuremodded and on Push-Pull configuration so with "stock" settings
U12P will lose even more to D14!

It's huge cooler, every memoryslot's are under the cooler.


----------



## FlanK3r

nice Asmola, think, its good cooler for Thuban ,-)? For next chip il ned better cooler


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

your temps are alot better Asmola, goodluck on your further oc'n.


----------



## SingleCoreOnly

Just purchased Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P with 955 BE (bios release F6)
XP sp2
CPU-Z shows only 1 Core...........how does one unlock the other 3 cores??
WCPUID indicates MultiProcessing Capabilities == Unsupported

I've tried the following settings in BIOS:.....to no avail

Set Automatic Clock Calibration (ACC) to Auto
Set EC Firmware mode to "Hybrid"
AMD C1E Support = enabled
Cool&Quiet disabled

Is there another setting I'm missing OR is the CPU toast???

Thanks in advance


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SingleCoreOnly*


Just purchased Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P with 955 BE (bios release F6)
XP sp2
CPU-Z shows only 1 Core...........how does one unlock the other 3 cores??
WCPUID indicates MultiProcessing Capabilities == Unsupported

I've tried the following settings in BIOS:.....to no avail

Set Automatic Clock Calibration (ACC) to Auto
Set EC Firmware mode to "Hybrid"
AMD C1E Support = enabled
Cool&Quiet disabled

Is there another setting I'm missing OR is the CPU toast???

Thanks in advance


Make sure that in your msconfig (go run and type in msconfig) in your boot advanced options that you don't have it set to run with one core. Make sure Number Of Processors is unchecked or leave it checked and select 4 processors from the dropdown.

It may also just be a messed up setting in the BIOS. For your board (same as mine) I strongly recommend running the F3L bios if you can find it.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Here some results!









U12P: 3400MHz 1.350v NB 2000MHz 1.1v idle: cpu 36c core's 35c stress: cpu 47c core's 50c
D14: 3400MHz 1.350v NB 2000MHz 1.1v idle: cpu 30c core's 31c stress: cpu 42c core's 44c

U12P: 4000MHz 1.425v NB 2800MHz 1.4v idle: cpu 42c core's 41c stress: cpu 64c core's 68c
D14: 4000MHz 1.425v NB 2800MHz 1.4v idle: cpu 38c core's 37c stress: cpu 57c core's 60c

With stock settings (3400MHz 1.350v NB 2000MHz 1.1v) Loadline calibration was off, so vcore & vcpu-nb
drops about ~0,05v under stress. With overclocked (4000MHz 1.425v NB 2800MHz 1.4v) Loadline Calibration
was on, so it raise's voltage and it was about 1.52v under stress! Stressed with IntelBurnTest 10 rounds maximum setting!

This D14 is AWESOME!!! U12P was pressuremodded and on Push-Pull configuration so with "stock" settings
U12P will lose even more to D14!

It's huge cooler, every memoryslot's are under the cooler.










Awesome results....I have always noticed my cores being lower than the cpu temps...around 2 degrees..so is what ure showing correct or are the cores lower than the cpu.

How noisy is that thing btw.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Awesome results....I have always noticed my cores being lower than the cpu temps...around 2 degrees..so is what ure showing correct or are the cores lower than the cpu.

How noisy is that thing btw.


I have had 4 different Phenom II's (720BE, two 955's and this 965 C3) and all
of them had lower cpu temp than core temps. Only at idle cpu temp might get higher than core's. Noice is about the same as it was with U12P two P12 fans installed. Going to write full review of this, perhaps translate it to english so you can read it also!


----------



## mav2000

Dont know...had two phenom 2's and both had core temps lower than cpu temp...will add a screenshot soon.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Here's some more stability tests with my cpu.


----------



## mav2000

I would not call that stability testing.....but it sure is a nice clock and great temps.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

quote from another forum

"SuperPI 32M is a relatively "quick" way to test speed and stability of CPU, memory and system. SuperPI 1M does not stress the CPU, memory and system enough. System that passes SuperPI 1M may have a hard time passing SuperPI 4M, 8M, 16M and 32M."


----------



## mav2000

That still does not make it stable...run 3 hours of prime and u will see what happens to your temps and stability.

Anyway as long as ure happy it really does not matter.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

you can hit my link for my prime95 3 hour stable session @ 4ghz.

I thought you'd see it.


----------



## mav2000

Very nice....and thse temps seem to be very very good...low ambients?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

This is in my basement where it is pretty cool.


----------



## FlanK3r

i think, 1h prime its good for most users as stability...


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


i think, 1h prime its good for most users as stability...


1 hour prime will not stress the NB, first hour of blend test is ram intensive, as it goes on it becomes more NB and CPU intensive at smaller FFTs


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


i think, 1h prime its good for most users as stability...


I've seen this question twice by you. Is your overclock failing just after 1 hour?

If that's the case, you might need to work on your overclock some more.


----------



## mduclow

I don't know how many of you have seen this, but it is an excellent guide by AMD to tuning the Dragon platform, including talks on ACC.

AMD Performance Tuning Guide and using AMD AOD

Marc


----------



## Gen

Ok guys, I am about stumped. I just got me a 965BE C3 and have been trying to get 4GHz out of it but just cant seem to. I have gone as high as 3.93GHz with ~1.45V and it be stable. So some quick questions so I know where to go next.

1) What is the safe max voltage for CPU-NB volt and NB volt?

2) On the Asus M3A79-T, is the NB volt called Core\\PCI voltage (or something like that)? I have never needed to increase NB voltage and never seen anything in bios that say NB volt and am thinking this is it.

Right now I'm at 3.9GHz with ~1.45V and have tried going up to ~1.52V to get 4GHz but more voltage does not seem to help. Is there something else I may be missing? Since more CPU volt does not help, I'm thinking more NB volt may. I have tried up to 1.35V for CPU-NB and 1.5V for CPU and that seem to help but by not much, very little.

Any help would be nice, trying to make this my first 4GHz chip


----------



## mav2000

Well u can go all the way to 1.55V to start wuth. Your cooling seems to be bale to handle that. Usually most AMD chips do 3.8-3.9 stable and then it takes a lot of extra voltage to go to 4.

For eg, I can do 3.8 Ghz on stock volts, no problem, but it will need atleast 1.475-1.5 to get it to boot and do some benchmarks at 4 Ghz. Mind you this is not stable, but as my processor runs very hot, this is the max that I can push from this chip with air cooling.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Ok guys, I am about stumped. I just got me a 965BE C3 and have been trying to get 4GHz out of it but just cant seem to. I have gone as high as 3.93GHz with ~1.45V and it be stable. So some quick questions so I know where to go next.

1) What is the safe max voltage for CPU-NB volt and NB volt?

2) On the Asus M3A79-T, is the NB volt called Core\\PCI voltage (or something like that)? I have never needed to increase NB voltage and never seen anything in bios that say NB volt and am thinking this is it.

Right now I'm at 3.9GHz with ~1.45V and have tried going up to ~1.52V to get 4GHz but more voltage does not seem to help. Is there something else I may be missing? Since more CPU volt does not help, I'm thinking more NB volt may. I have tried up to 1.35V for CPU-NB and 1.5V for CPU and that seem to help but by not much, very little.

Any help would be nice, trying to make this my first 4GHz chip










Gen, I think your MB is holding you back from hitting 4.0ghz. Santa Wife just ordered my parts last night so I wont get them until xmas but I upgraded to the 965 c3, GD70 and some ddr3 memory. Over on the asus forum I have heard of some issues with am3 chips on the board not hitting as high as an am3 board.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

The M3A79-T deluxe isn't holding him back. My board can do 310 htt(fsb)

Gen? Try a higher htt speed with lower multi combo. And yes Core/PCIe is the NB chipset voltage. 1.4v is the highest I'd go on this.

For about 2400mhz on the cpu-nb I need 1.1875v and for 2600 I need 1.25v

For 2800-3000mhz you'd need that 1.4v

Read this too, it helped me understand how to get to 4ghz stable









http://www.overclock.net/6372869-post739.html


----------



## Asmola

Almost 4,1GHz stable, longer blend tomorrow.. Needed to drob memory command rate to 2t cause
4sticks wont work as great when using 2sticks.


----------



## mduclow

C3's should do 4Ghz stable pretty easy, but the memory can get in the way a little, especially when clocking the NB, which really needs doing.

Also, x64 systems put more strain on the chip, so usually you will need more volts to do it, and good cooling becomes almost necessary to keep the temps down. If you can't get to the 2hr mark in blend with 1.525v or less, you're probably not going to get it at all.

I can boot into windows @ 4375 Mhz , but it sure isn't stable, by any means.

I have had 4.06 stable, but I run 3.9 and 2.6(NB) as my daily clocks. The difference in normal usage is so minimal that I like the low volts and temps better. When I want to bench or something, I can raise to my known stable high clocks and go at it.

Marc


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mduclow*


C3's should do 4Ghz stable pretty easy, but the memory can get in the way a little, especially when clocking the NB, which really needs doing.

Also, x64 systems put more strain on the chip, so usually you will need more volts to do it, and good cooling becomes almost necessary to keep the temps down. If you can't get to the 2hr mark in blend with 1.525v or less, you're probably not going to get it at all.

I can boot into windows @ 4375 Mhz , but it sure isn't stable, by any means.

I have had 4.06 stable, but I run 3.9 and 2.6(NB) as my daily clocks. The difference in normal usage is so minimal that I like the low volts and temps better. When I want to bench or something, I can raise to my known stable high clocks and go at it.

Marc


I already had 4040MHz stable with NH-U12P, but that was the limit i even tried cause temps were getting almost 65 under prime, but with this Noctua's NH-D14 my temps dropped about *10* degrees celcius and heading to 4.1GHz, and there are still little room on volt's. Let's see tomorrow how it goes.


----------



## FlanK3r

holly ****...your chip is very great Asmola. With my i have problem get 4 GHz stable (0942 EPMW)


----------



## Asmola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


holly ****...your chip is very great Asmola. With my i have problem get 4 GHz stable (0942 EPMW)


System runned prime95's blend for 1hour 45min without problems while i was awake whit 4,1GHz, but it did fail while i was sleeping. Needs some more tuning..:swearing:


----------



## mav2000

Would one of OCCT be better for testing stability...I have moved to OCCT and it seems to be pretty stressfull on the system..everything slows down immensly as compared to it working normally during prime 95.


----------



## Dale-C

LinX or IntelBurnTest work the best. OCCT is alright but it has some faults.

By the way guys do the 125w 965 OC better than the 140? and I heard that theres gonna be a new 960 125W and a 955 95w, any release dates yet? Because I am looking to buy a complete 9x5 system at the end of the year.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Would one of OCCT be better for testing stability...I have moved to OCCT and it seems to be pretty stressfull on the system..everything slows down immensly as compared to it working normally during prime 95.

Just because it seems to slow things down doesn't give any sort of indication. OCCT puts little to no stress on the IMC (NB) which is a major fault with it as a viable stability tester.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
LinX or IntelBurnTest work the best. OCCT is alright but it has some faults.

By the way guys do the 125w 965 OC better than the 140? and I heard that theres gonna be a new 960 125W and a 955 95w, any release dates yet? Because I am looking to buy a complete 9x5 system at the end of the year.

Well the 125W 965's are currently utilizing the C3 revision, which have shown better max overclocks at lower voltages across the board.


----------



## Dale-C

Ok well, I would like to try and reach 4Ghz+ with it, can is be easily done with he Crosshair III? Or is there another mobo that has excellent overclocking?


----------



## Asmola

I checked from events when my system failed @ 4,1GHz/2,8GHz and it runned 3h 24 mins so i think there's STILL something wrong with my mem, even that memtest gives no error on 4h test. Dont know but continue searching..

Edit: Looks like i was right..


----------



## izallica

Anyone have 0941cpmw batch ? How does it overclock ?


----------



## el gappo

nope i have a 0933EPBW be curious to see if anyone has the same tho


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *izallica* 
Anyone have 0941cpmw batch ? How does it overclock ?


I have 0941 overclocks great.


----------



## FlanK3r

experience with stable OC C3 and series in this thread http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/62...55-965-c3.html


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

I got a my highest reference overclock today:

955:
FSB: 250mhz
Multi: 13.5x
NB: 2500mhz
CPU: 1.42v (1.39v load)
CPU-NB: 1.2375v
NB chip: 1.2v


----------



## cbr600

Slappa here is mine if you would ad it.

cpu 4.0 at 1.520 volts under load
Nb 1.3 at 2600MHZ
Ram 1333 at 7-7-7-20

C2 for the win LOL


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Just because it seems to slow things down doesn't give any sort of indication. OCCT puts little to no stress on the IMC (NB) which is a major fault with it as a viable stability tester.

Well the 125W 965's are currently utilizing the C3 revision, which have shown better max overclocks at lower voltages across the board.


Thanks Slappa...sso would IBT 10 runs be better? or would u still take prime over that?...its just that prime takes pretty long.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Thanks Slappa...sso would IBT 10 runs be better? or would u still take prime over that?...its just that prime takes pretty long.

I use 10 runs of high IBT to see if I'm close on the volts, etc... If so, then I will run 20 passes.

If all is good, sometimes I will run Prime blend overnight to be sure. But, honestly, I haven't yet had a system crash after passing 20 runs of IBT on high setting. It's just so much quicker than waiting for 3+ hrs for blend.

Marc


----------



## jemping

After reading a bunch of overclocking guide for Phenom II BE, I came to the conclusion that for the Phenom II BE, you just need to increase the multiplier in order to OC.

But, when I read Slappa's Overclocking Essentials, it said that you can also play with the FSB and multiplier to gain more stability.

For most of you all, which one is preferrable?


----------



## bringonblink

it all comes down to chip and mobo. for example, on stock bios i could not to a straight multi oc to 3.8 , but with a newer bios i can. however, to reach 3.9 i have to oc multi to around 211. just try and see


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jemping*


After reading a bunch of overclocking guide for Phenom II BE, I came to the conclusion that for the Phenom II BE, you just need to increase the multiplier in order to OC.

But, when I read Slappa's Overclocking Essentials, it said that you can also play with the FSB and multiplier to gain more stability.

For most of you all, which one is preferable?


It does depend on the chip, as well as how far you want to push it. If you are looking for a nice increase and 24/7 stable, the multi is probably the way to go. Small increases really don't relate to much in real world usage, save maybe some gaming, but even then it's not a lot.

If you are trying to squeeze every last bit out of your rig, then be prepared for a lot of testing (months) and a lot of blue-screening, clearing the cmos, etc... in this scenario, a combination of multi and fsb will usually give the highest result.

Keep in mind that a multi overclock only affects the particular component whose multiplier you are increasing, and a fsb increase pushes everything up some, CPU, NB, HT and RAM.

Marc


----------



## jemping

I have also read the chew* overclock @ xtremesystems.
It seems that the first thing he's doing is OC the RAM.

For OCing the RAM, do I just play with the frequency and timing of the RAM?
Is there anything else that needs to be watched for that?


----------



## Dale-C

Just the volts really. More volts will get you more frequency and lower clocks. Just make sure you don't go anymore than 400 millivolts.


----------



## draggy

My new 955BE seems to be pretty stable so far, was able to get:

CPU: 3825MHz, 225MHz 17x @ 1.512v CPU VID
NB: 2700MHz @ 1.40v CPU-NB VID, 1.32v NB
RAM: DDR3 1800MHz 8-8-8-24 @ 1.60v

However I do have a bit of a worry. I have been running prime95 for 8 hours, but I was noticing that it was clocking down to 900MHz, lowering the voltages and the ratio for a second or two, and then going back up to the regular clock. At first I thought it was because of cool & quiet, but I checked, and that's disabled in the BIOS. So now I have no idea what is doing this, does anyone else know? It only seems to do it when running prime95, when the processor is idle, it stays at 3825....
I've attached pictures of both clocks so you can see what I mean.

I'm using an Asus M4A79XTD EVO motherboard with water cooling on the CPU.


----------



## deerleg

oh ya i got my 955 to 3.9 but it would not stay stable for the time neaded







but i will still work on it her is a cpuz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=868280


----------



## charged3800z24

Hello everyone.

Is this for air and water? I would like to post my water on 965 C3.

Thanks,


----------



## FlanK3r

hi charged, welcome here







. Its for any cooling (AIR, watter, phase etc)


----------



## NCspecV81

0941c here

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=853210

p9ea


----------



## FlanK3r

phase?


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jemping* 
After reading a bunch of overclocking guide for Phenom II BE, I came to the conclusion that for the Phenom II BE, you just need to increase the multiplier in order to OC.

But, when I read Slappa's Overclocking Essentials, it said that you can also play with the FSB and multiplier to gain more stability.

For most of you all, which one is preferrable?


You are right, the CPU multiplier only overclocks the CPU, but I have found that a whole system overclock via the reference (fsb) clock yields more performance gains.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


You are right, the CPU multiplier only overclocks the CPU, but I have found that a whole system overclock via the reference (fsb) clock yields more performance gains.


This is generally true, but you can usually have more control and get an overall greater overclock by adjusting each component (CPU, NB, RAM) individually to it's best overclock. This can only be done with combination's of fsb and multiplier increases.

Many of us do not overclock the HT, as it seems to offer little in the way of performance increases, and can even reduce performance in some applications. An fsb increase (overclock) only is going to push the HT up along with everything else.

Marc


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
This is generally true, but you can usually have more control and get an overall greater overclock by adjusting each component (CPU, NB, RAM) individually to it's best overclock. This can only be done with combination's of fsb and multiplier increases.

Many of us do not overclock the HT, as it seems to offer little in the way of performance increases, and can even reduce performance in some applications. An fsb increase (overclock) only is going to push the HT up along with everything else.

Marc

But when ppl overclock the fsb way, it's more impressive


----------



## bringonblink

i didnt see any gains running a 250 HTT link compared to a high multi


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

The gain was more important when thier was no Northbridge multi in older generation cpu, motherboards ect.

htt overclocking is important when you can't just up the multi to say 20x (200 htt) which makes the computer bsod, but a lower mutli say 16x (250htt) could stablize the overclock @ 4Ghz.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
The gain was more important when thier was no Northbridge multi in older generation cpu, motherboards ect.

htt overclocking is important when you can't just up the multi to say 20x (200 htt) which makes the computer bsod, but a lower mutli say 16x (250htt) could stablize the overclock @ 4Ghz.


More voltage is usually needed for lower multi and higher HTT


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Hey fellow phenom'ers







I've been working on upping my reference clock while keeping my CPU clock around 3.5-3.6Ghz (temp ceiling with this zlaman 9500s). Here's my latest and highest so far:

Ref Clock: 260Mhz
CPU: 13.5x, 3510Mhz
FSB: 1560Mhz
CPU voltage: stock at 1.39v load
CPU NB: 10x (2600mhz) @ 1.25v
RAM: 1040mhz, 1:2 divisor, 5-5-5-15-20-2T, 2.23v

On air cooling (5x120mm Coolermaster and Thermaltake fans) what do you think the upper limits are going to be with my board, asus m3n72-d nvidia 740sli chipset.


----------



## superbruce

Greetings all.

I'm curious what method any/all of you use to stabilize Windows after blue or black screens you get from finding your max overclock?

Has anyone used "Windows System Restore" successfully? Does it back up enough system files to be effective after freezes, blue/black screens?

I replaced the two 80W TEC's with 130W versions, and I'm cooling one of them with the Coolermaster H50. This lowered my temps about 5-6 degrees under load. I did a clean install of XP Pro 32bit (I have Vista 64, and 7 64 installed too) and I'm going to start from ground zero again to see if I can get past 4GHz. Right after I install the 1.7 bios for my MSI 790FX-GD70. I know that cooling it just a few degrees more will probably result in the same 4GHz barrier but it sure is fun trying
















Thanks for sharing,
bruce


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superbruce*


Greetings all.

I'm curious what method any/all of you use to stabilize Windows after blue or black screens you get from finding your max overclock?

Has anyone used "Windows System Restore" successfully? Does it back up enough system files to be effective after freezes, blue/black screens?

I replaced the two 80W TEC's with 130W versions, and I'm cooling one of them with the Coolermaster H50. This lowered my temps about 5-6 degrees under load. I did a clean install of XP Pro 32bit (I have Vista 64, and 7 64 installed too) and I'm going to start from ground zero again to see if I can get past 4GHz. Right after I install the 1.7 bios for my MSI 790FX-GD70. I know that cooling it just a few degrees more will probably result in the same 4GHz barrier but it sure is fun trying
















Thanks for sharing,
bruce



Windows System Restore I believe only changes files and stuff on your hard drive. to find stability in an OC, you need to look at your:

CPU multi
CPU voltage 
Ram voltage and timings
fsb clock

heres a guide that should help you get started Ultimate Overclocking Guide


----------



## superbruce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


Windows System Restore I believe only changes files and stuff on your hard drive. to find stability in an OC, you need to look at your:

CPU multi
CPU voltage 
Ram voltage and timings
fsb clock

heres a guide that should help you get started Ultimate Overclocking Guide


Thank you for the reply brkbearjunkie.

I used this guide:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=240
(Thanks to Chew*) for my successful 4GHz overclock, and it seems to be more step by step oriented.

I should have asked more specifically if anyone uses cloning software after a clean install or some other type of "full system back-up". Because during my first overclock on this set-up, I noticed that if I had a Prime Blend stable but spotty 3DMark benchmark, I would reinstalled the chipset drivers then reinstall the video card drivers and 3DMark would not crash. This, led me to believe that Windows sys files, and ALL drivers were in danger of corruption from blue/black screens. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## xisintheend

Hey guys, I got a stepping CACYC AC 0937FPMW 955 today, any ideas how this thing might perform? I haven't seen one like it on the internet at all, google only shows one but its on some chinese website. I will seat it in a asus evo 785 am3 mobo.


----------



## Slappa

*K guys. List updated.

Again, been drawn away from the site, busy with school, end of semester kind of stuff.









I do not have much time to read through many of the responses, so if you wanna fast track me a question you can ask me right now and I'll answer as many as I can to the best of my ability.

Also, I have been in the process of trying to get some winter air overclocking going. Where I am in Calgary, AB, Canada it has been hitting between the -20C to -30C range. However, I was having issues with weird system bugs and condensation.

If I can get a method working for cooling using this air, I potentially have a free equivalent to a sub-par single stage phase cooling system.

Stay tuned.*


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superbruce*


Thank you for the reply brkbearjunkie.

I used this guide:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=240
(Thanks to Chew*) for my successful 4GHz overclock, and it seems to be more step by step oriented.

I should have asked more specifically if anyone uses cloning software after a clean install or some other type of "full system back-up". Because during my first overclock on this set-up, I noticed that if I had a Prime Blend stable but spotty 3DMark benchmark, I would reinstalled the chipset drivers then reinstall the video card drivers and 3DMark would not crash. This, led me to believe that Windows sys files, and ALL drivers were in danger of corruption from blue/black screens. Sorry for the confusion.











i guess you could just find your 24/7 overclock then reinstall windows?


----------



## superbruce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
i guess you could just find your 24/7 overclock then reinstall windows?

Thanks, that's always in the plan.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

new settings with my C2


----------



## Zaishen

550 BE x4 at 3.909 MHz, PS 12€ low cost


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Hi guys .. Need your guide on this..

I want to squeeze the highest frequency that is possible on stock volts .. stable of course.

will there be a significant change in temps if i do a oc on stock voltage??


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Can't wait to get my Tuniq Tower in tomorrow. I'll post back when I start to get some results. Thanks all for helping to create this so I have a jumping off point.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


Hi guys .. Need your guide on this..

I want to squeeze the highest frequency that is possible on stock volts .. stable of course.

will there be a significant change in temps if i do a oc on stock voltage??










with your true you'll be fine, on stock volts if you're very lucky, you may 3.6ish.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
with your true you'll be fine, on stock volts if you're very lucky, you may 3.6ish.

Thanks!









just wondering will it heat up that big without increasing the volts..


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Here goes nothing. I just ditched my Q6600 and went back to AMD for the first time since the socket 939 4400+ was a big hit. I am going to have to relearn a lot over again. I am going to have a ton of questions seeing as this is my first time ever seeing this motherboard and chip.

1. I turned down my NB frequency multiplier after overclocking the CPU to better match the stock frequency of 2000MHz. After I upped the FSB to 225 with a multi of X16 the NB was running at around 2700MHz. It is now running at ~1890MHz. Was this the right move? Should I have left the NB multi at stock?

2. Does anyone know how to get the DRAM frequency to be set at DDR3-1600 speed? if there is anything you could see me tweaking to get it to this speed please let me know. It is saying PC3-10700, but the speed of the memory is actually DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800)

Here's a screenie:









Thanks in advance for any pointers. I want to get some knowledge of this platform and motherboard first before I go trying to tweak things to the limit.

To tell the truth, it doesn't seem like a bad start so far. Please forgive the resolution. I was doing this in my shop. I will typically be gaming and doing PowerPoint to DVD conversions and some medium video editing when I get it into place.


----------



## Dale-C

^^ Good man, back to the better side









110mhz under stock Ht Frequency shouldn't hurt. Was 2700Mhz stable? If it was, then leave it is good performance boost. You should try upping the CPU Multi and leaving the FSB stock then the NB will be still ~2000Mhz and the Ram will be higher.

I was also wondering about how to get 1600Mhz? I haven't got all my parts for my new build yet but I do want 1600Mhz RAM.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


^^ Good man, back to the better side









110mhz under stock Ht Frequency shouldn't hurt. Was 2700Mhz stable? If it was, then leave it is good performance boost. You should try upping the CPU Multi and leaving the FSB stock then the NB will be still ~2000Mhz and the Ram will be higher.

I was also wondering about how to get 1600Mhz? I haven't got all my parts for my new build yet but I do want 1600Mhz RAM.


Thanks for the feedback. I'm going to leave it stress overnight and play with it again in the morning. I have to say, I knew that this would be a great upgrade, but I had no idea how fast thing thing would really be.

I am in awe at the power of this machine.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

PhillyOverclocker? you can easily run 2700Mhz cpu-nb(12x multi) with 1.3 volts at your current cpu overclock.

It will give you a really nice memory boost.


----------



## Dale-C

Hey Mr TooShort, what temps do you get on the 965 at 4Gs with the TRUE? And does push/pull work better than just push? Also can ya get brackets for 38mm fans? If not using screws would be alright yah? Sorry for all the questions I don;t really know much about the TRUE.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

my temps are in my 4Ghz link in my Sig.

push/pull yeilds a 2-3'C difference than just one fan.

Yes you can use 38mm fans with the clips but I use 120mmx25mm.

If you buy the T.R.U.E. make sure you get the rev. C version as it has the proper mounting brackets for vertical or horizontal mounts.

I use a modified Enzotech AM2+ custom bracket along with a 775 clip to mount my T.R.U.E. vertical with bolts, not the pressure screws you normally use with a T.R.U.E., very tightly secured this way.

here is the link to the Enzotech retention module:

http://www.enzotechnology.com/typex_am2.htm

here is a pic of my cooler in my case, no close up of the mounting though.


----------



## Dale-C

Thanks a heap mate. Those temps are really good for ~1.55/1.6V! The TRUE revision C is all you can get now and its the only one with AM2/2+/3 brackets right? Also does the side cover fit on with a side fan on your case? And nice looking machine btw


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

My local computer store that I shop at has almost all the T.R.U.E. revisions except the copper one, but the C rev. is the one forsure you want.

I had to shave the frame off of the side 120mm fan so it doesn't interfere with the cooler.

thanks for the kudos too.


----------



## Dale-C

Np mate (Y) Oh yeh does that shop have a site? Also how much are each model?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
Np mate (Y) Oh yeh does that shop have a site? Also how much are each model?

It's here in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.

http://www.memoryexpress.com/

just goto computer parts, then cooling.


----------



## Dale-C

Wow thats pretty dear, thats how much TRUEs cost in Aus!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

It's nice though to just drive down to the computer store and actually buy something and have it right now.

Dale? if you get a T.R.U.E. ,make sure you lap it as its pretty concaved from factory.

It's a good idea to lap the cpu too but in my case my 965 is pretty flat.


----------



## Dale-C

Yea most AMD are pretty flat. and the TRUE isnt so flat aye? Might think about lapping it.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker* 
Here goes nothing. I just ditched my Q6600 and went back to AMD for the first time since the socket 939 4400+ was a big hit. I am going to have to relearn a lot over again. I am going to have a ton of questions seeing as this is my first time ever seeing this motherboard and chip.

1. I turned down my NB frequency multiplier after overclocking the CPU to better match the stock frequency of 2000MHz. After I upped the FSB to 225 with a multi of X16 the NB was running at around 2700MHz. It is now running at ~1890MHz. Was this the right move? Should I have left the NB multi at stock?

2. Does anyone know how to get the DRAM frequency to be set at DDR3-1600 speed? if there is anything you could see me tweaking to get it to this speed please let me know. It is saying PC3-10700, but the speed of the memory is actually DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800)

Here's a screenie:









Thanks in advance for any pointers. I want to get some knowledge of this platform and motherboard first before I go trying to tweak things to the limit.

To tell the truth, it doesn't seem like a bad start so far. Please forgive the resolution. I was doing this in my shop. I will typically be gaming and doing PowerPoint to DVD conversions and some medium video editing when I get it into place.

I would say you are off to a great start. I would ditch speed fan and get core temp. I found out that my system was able to hold 3.6ghz cpu/1.375 volts and 2.6ghz NB/1.25 volts. Having the NB OCed is very helpful and will give you a boost in performance.


----------



## jimibgood

Just finished 1st run on 965 C3 stepping with 8G Ram and win7 64 bit. You guys are in trouble with this chip! This seems very impressive for 64 bit and 8G Ram.
Stepping(C3) CACAC AC 0942 FPMW
CPU Volatge: 1.6V
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.4V
NB Voltage 1.3V
SB Voltage 1.3V


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


I would say you are off to a great start. I would ditch speed fan and get core temp. I found out that my system was able to hold 3.6ghz cpu/1.375 volts and 2.6ghz NB/1.25 volts. Having the NB OCed is very helpful and will give you a boost in performance.


Thanks bro. I am back at all stock speeds after playing around too much last night and having to open the case to reset the CMOS, but I will leave the NB multi at stock next time.

Anyhow, here is my new overclock. You can put me in the list now at these speeds. System specs are in sig.


----------



## jimibgood




----------



## gsk3rd

so which is it, 1.4v or 1.6vs?


----------



## bringonblink

heh. 1.6v for sure


----------



## Dale-C

Hey guys if ya have 1600Mhz Ram and FSB at 200Mhz its a 1:4 Ratio right? If ya have Ram at 1333Mhz and FSB at 200Mhz the Ratio is 1:3.33 right or not?


----------



## mav2000

yup.............


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

nice job jimibgood


----------



## mrhandy65

3900mhz 260*151.5vcore1.35nbnb is @ 2600mhz4GB DDR2 1700MHz GIGABYTE GA-MA790GPT-UD3H AM3 AMD 790GX motherboard,Thermaltake CL-P0464 DuOrb 80mm CPU Cooler,fedora 12 amd64


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrhandy65*


3900mhz 260*151.5vcore1.35nbnb is @ 2600mhz4GB DDR2 1700MHz GIGABYTE GA-MA790GPT-UD3H AM3 AMD 790GX motherboard,Thermaltake CL-P0464 DuOrb 80mm CPU Cooler,fedora 12 amd64


goto "User CP" up top then goto "Edit System" and fill in the blanks with your system info, looks neater that way.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
nice job jimibgood










TY Short. I may try with 4G of Ram instead of 8G.....









I will say my system with 8G and 2 Raptors in Raid0 rocks. Wait till I pick up the second 4890 and water cool it with the other!


----------



## NCspecV81

Got this Gigabyte 790fxta-ud5 and a megahalem - so far a quick 5 minute max validation @ 4.62GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=900126


----------



## jimibgood

Finally...4.1GHz broken! Stable with 8G Ram


----------



## Dale-C

Thats a C3 rev. right?


----------



## Snipe07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Finally...4.1GHz broken! Stable with 8G Ram











Awesome OC! but isnt that 4.01 GHz? 4111.9MHz/1024= ~4.01GHz


----------



## mav2000

Just ordered a C3....lets hope I get a good batch.....fingers crossed.


----------



## skkhai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snipe07*


Awesome OC! but isnt that 4.01 GHz? 4111.9MHz/1024= ~4.01GHz


Hz measurement is in base 10







.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skkhai*


Hz measurement is in base 10







.


what about the part that 4111 Mhz is really 4.1 Ghz?


----------



## skkhai

Well that's what I meant, 1000 MHz = 1 GHz (decimal system).


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snipe07*


Awesome OC! but isnt that 4.01 GHz? 4111.9MHz/1024= ~4.01GHz


nope 4.112GHz


----------



## NCspecV81

965 c3 941c on air


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
965 c3 941c on air











Not stable. Requirements are 3 hr run Prime95.


----------



## redowns

I just ordered a HAF 932, and all I need to water cool my cpu from Danger Den.

I'm going to order the Phenom II x4 965 BE tomorrow when I get paid!

I'm really excited!

(Upgrading from Phenom x3 8750 BE)


----------



## mrhandy65

http://s821.photobucket.com/albums/z...Screenshot.png


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
965 c3 941c on air










Nice one NC.


----------



## el gappo

He should have a much nicer one if he ever gets back online.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Not stable. Requirements are 3 hr run Prime95.

orly? Shall I run it for 2 or 3 weeks? Stable enough for me. I don't have all day to run linx and prime95. if it can pass 5 to 10 passes of linx that's all I'll ever use it for so it IS stable based on that. Unless you are saying I crash, which I can tell you that I don't.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


orly? Shall I run it for 2 or 3 weeks? Stable enough for me. I don't have all day to run linx and prime95. if it can pass 5 to 10 passes of linx that's all I'll ever use it for so it IS stable based on that. Unless you are saying I crash, which I can tell you that I don't.










To make the board in this thread a min 3 hr run prime95. Never said all day. Once you pass your stable........until then...........


----------



## redowns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
orly? Shall I run it for 2 or 3 weeks? Stable enough for me. I don't have all day to run linx and prime95. if it can pass 5 to 10 passes of linx that's all I'll ever use it for so it IS stable based on that. Unless you are saying I crash, which I can tell you that I don't.

No need to take offense, he is only informing you on the requirements to be put on the board.

Oh but I'm saying you crash! Mr. McCrashy pants.

lol


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redowns* 
No need to take offense, he is only informing you on the requirements to be put on the board.

Oh but I'm saying you crash! Mr. McCrashy pants.

lol

not on air anymore so I can't test that one out. =o)


----------



## redowns

Hey guys.. I'm about to order my 965!

Like my title says, "Overclocker in Training" would it be better to get the 140w version or the 125w version?

Saving $10 would be cool, but if for the sake of overclocking would the 125w be better?


----------



## Dale-C

125W C3 Overclock better. Worth the Extra 10 for sure!


----------



## redowns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
125W C3 Overclock better. Worth the Extra 10 for sure!

Thanks! I guess I can fork over the extra 10 bucks. lol


----------



## MindBlank

Hello everyone - first post here.

This is my Phenom II X4 955 C2 stepping - running stable so far at 1.475v 3820Mhz and 2400 CPU-NB at 1.25v.

Only tested for 45 minutes in Prime blend as I've already tested and used it in games and other CPU intensive programs on my old motherboard.

This is on my new Gigabyte MA790X-UD3P (wanted the UD4P but you can't get it anymore in Europe. But it's not a big deal as the differences between the two are in bundle (the UD3P has a very "budgety" bundle and no extra USB/eSATA brackets, no on-chip Dolby decoding and some other stuff like a heatpipe between the NB and the MOSFET cooler.)

On my previous ASRock A780GXH 128M i couldn't get it stable at 1.475V - it crashed early Priming and in seconds in Cinebench. Stable required 1.4875 which was more like 1.52-1.54 under load. The Gigabyte is clearly the much better overclocker and i haven't event started tweaking it yet. As a bonus, the HT bus speed on the Gigabyte is 1,8 Mhz faster so on this board the chip is actually 35 Mhz faster at the same multi.









The temps are a bit high, i know, but i doesn't come close to what Prime pushes out of the chip when gaming or doing other CPU intensive stuff.
Actually had to reseat the cooler because i put too much TIM the first time (used to my old Core Contact Freezer which required more paste) and the temps sky-rocketed to the 60 degrees mark in 1-2 minutes of Prime. It only reaches 60 now after 20 minute of Prime.

Cooling is a ZEROtherm ZEN FZ120 lapped with 2 Scythe Slip stream 120mm 1200 RPM coolers mounted in push-pull.

How do you guys running on air get so low temperatures under Prime? Do you sacrifice noise for better CFM? These Slip streams are really quiet but only push out ~47 CFM (real, measured) each.Attachment 134399


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MindBlank*


Hello everyone - first post here.

This is my Phenom II X4 955 C2 stepping - running stable so far at 1.475v 3820Mhz and 2400 CPU-NB at 1.25v.

Only tested for 45 minutes in Prime blend as I've already tested and used it in games and other CPU intensive programs on my old motherboard.

This is on my new Gigabyte MA790X-UD3P (wanted the UD4P but you can't get it anymore in Europe. But it's not a big deal as the differences between the two are in bundle (the UD3P has a very "budgety" bundle and no extra USB/eSATA brackets, no on-chip Dolby decoding and some other stuff like a heatpipe between the NB and the MOSFET cooler.)

On my previous ASRock A780GXH 128M i couldn't get it stable at 1.475V - it crashed early Priming and in seconds in Cinebench. Stable required 1.4875 which was more like 1.52-1.54 under load. The Gigabyte is clearly the much better overclocker and i haven't event started tweaking it yet. As a bonus, the HT bus speed on the Gigabyte is 1,8 Mhz faster so on this board the chip is actually 35 Mhz faster at the same multi.









The temps are a bit high, i know, but i doesn't come close to what Prime pushes out of the chip when gaming or doing other CPU intensive stuff.
Actually had to reseat the cooler because i put too much TIM the first time (used to my old Core Contact Freezer which required more paste) and the temps sky-rocketed to the 60 degrees mark in 1-2 minutes of Prime. It only reaches 60 now after 20 minute of Prime.

Cooling is a ZEROtherm ZEN FZ120 lapped with 2 Scythe Slip stream 120mm 1200 RPM coolers mounted in push-pull.

How do you guys running on air get so low temperatures under Prime? Do you sacrifice noise for better CFM? These Slip streams are really quiet but only push out ~47 CFM (real, measured) each.Attachment 134399


60 is pushing it. The chip overclocks stable under 55 preferrably under 50 load.

60 will turn into easily 64 after an hour.


----------



## redowns

I just got my newegg invoice, and the ups tracking #!

I ordered it the 24th and the estimated delivery is January 4! WTH!?

I was so excited! WAAAAAAaaaaaahhhhh :'(


----------



## mindthecap

What's the difference between OCCT and P95? I ran my cpu @ 3,8 Gzh & 1,45v on Prime95 small FFTs for 2 hours and then started the OCCT (after running prime) and it crashed in like 20 seconds :S I'm lost....


----------



## skkhai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mindthecap*


What's the difference between OCCT and P95? I ran my cpu @ 3,8 Gzh & 1,45v on Prime95 small FFTs for 2 hours and then started the OCCT (after running prime) and it crashed in like 20 seconds :S I'm lost....


Either your RAM or CPU-NB (IMC) is unstable.

Prime95 small FFTs will only stress the CPU. OCCT will test the IMC and RAM a bit but it's mostly still for just the CPU.

Run Prime95 blend (at least 3 hours) to really stress it all.


----------



## mindthecap

Quote:



Either your RAM or CPU-NB (IMC) is unstable.


But i did passed 3 hours OCCT @ 3600 with the same settings....


----------



## mav2000

Hi...just got my C3 this afternoon and have been playing around with it...so here are some scores...will add more benchmarks as we go along.

Highest OC - Suicide run - 4.4Ghz - AIR

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Super pi run at 4.2 Ghz, NB at 2925 Ghz ad memory at 1500 Ghz.










Will add some more soon.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

nice voltage







will be nice to see what your stable OC will be on air.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
Hi...just got my C3 this afternoon and have been playing around with it...so here are some scores...will add more benchmarks as we go along.

Highest OC - Suicide run - 4.4Ghz - AIR

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Super pi run at 4.2 Ghz, NB at 2925 Ghz ad memory at 1500 Ghz.










Will add some more soon.

Your CPUZ validation link is invalid. Look at the big red X in the background.


----------



## Dale-C

Oh thats awesome, 4.2. Makin me look forward to my AM3 System


----------



## mav2000

I wonder why its not valid....


----------



## Zeper

955 BE C3 revision 3.8ghz 1.45v


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Oh thats awesome, 4.2. Makin me look forward to my AM3 System










I can't believe your ram speed and tight timings, I haven't seen that before.

NICE man


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


I can't believe your ram speed and tight timings, I haven't seen that before.

NICE man










yeah holy crap is that blend and memtest stable?


----------



## hxcnero

bought a C3 965 locally last night. blend testing 4ghz 201x20 @ 1.54 volts as i type this. will post results in 3 hours. the guys at my local shop didnt know there was a new C3 revision. i thought i bought a C2 but WOO for me its a C3







.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Your CPUZ validation link is invalid. Look at the big red X in the background.

Yeah, not b/c his overclock is invalid, but b/c cpu-z is having a known issue right now. Why do you feel the need in talking crap about people's achievements? I hardly ever see anything congratulatory come out of your posts.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Yeah, not b/c his overclock is invalid, but b/c cpu-z is having a known issue right now. Why do you feel the need in talking crap about people's achievements? I hardly ever see anything congratulatory come out of your posts.










i agree there spec..... that guy needs too back off.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Yeah, not b/c his overclock is invalid, but b/c cpu-z is having a known issue right now. Why do you feel the need in talking crap about people's achievements? I hardly ever see anything congratulatory come out of your posts.










You happy with those results? keeping the gigabyte or going back to MSI?


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
I can't believe your ram speed and tight timings, I haven't seen that before.

NICE man









Haha thanks. My BIOS doesn't have CAS2 otherwise I would have it at that, I'm sure they will get that easy. It only works on this GB mobo not my Asus M2N32.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
yeah holy crap is that blend and memtest stable?

Yea of course! I haven't done Memtest but Ive done Prime and IBT and LinX for about 6 hours and its alright. I get 48.7 on Memory Latency thing on Everest.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Yeah, not b/c his overclock is invalid, but b/c cpu-z is having a known issue right now. Why do you feel the need in talking crap about people's achievements? I hardly ever see anything congratulatory come out of your posts.











NC meet Jimi.

I think someone constantly pisses in his cheerios.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984*


i agree there spec..... that guy needs too back off.










nnnnning more like.


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


... I get 48.7 on Memory Latency thing on Everest.


Really?? That's it? Are you sure? I would've expected lower latency with those super low timings. What's your NB @?

Marc


----------



## hxcnero

201x20 was a flop. would fail at around 1hour 15 minutes of prime blend. testing 211x19. thinking my gskill is causing instability. PI black 800 4-4-4-12.
I loosened the timings to 5-5-5-15 to compensate for the increase in my ref clock. so far has been burntest stable for 5 and 10 passes at "maximum" stress level.

going to run Prime blend again when i go to bed.(hopefully its still going when i wake up)

making the switch to DDR3 within the next 2 weeks.

i dont remember my exact batch number. but it ends in "PEW"


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Really?? That's it? Are you sure? I would've expected lower latency with those super low timings. What's your NB @?

Marc










Look at my sig rig lol, its AM2, DDr2 and NB is only 1000Mhz on AM2. Heres a screenie:


----------



## mav2000

Running prime for a 4 ghz stable right now...1.5 hours done....going for 3...will post back soon. Looks like the temps are under control. I have some nice new fans to test as well.


----------



## hxcnero

4GHZ stable







ad me to the list. temps are a bit on the high side. small FFTs were killer on my temps.

heres my validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=912131


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hi all,

JUST walked in about 20 mins back with my Phenom II X4 965 C3. Haven't even cracked the box open yet, cause I want to get all the info I can about how to easily overclock this thing.

So for starters:

*Motherboard:* Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P (I flashed to the latest BIOS as soon as I got my Athlon II onto it, so I know it has the F6 BIOS)
*RAM:* OCZ AMD Black Edition OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK

Not sure what else is relevant at this stage. I'll be using Windows 7 Home Premium, 64-bit edition.

I plan to use a Scythe Ninja Mini with some MX-2. Dunno if there are special heatsink compound instructions to use as far as grain-of-rice vs draw-a-line (you all may recall that Arctic Silver made a point of saying you MUST do things a certain way for certain processors because of the viscosity of their compounds) method. I'd rather not blow up a $200 CPU!









Just for proof of concept has anyone tried an overclock on the stock HSF?









Now, the method of overclocking.

I am given to understand that I should increase the multiplier first, then the "FSB" (aka reference clock though many mobos still label it the FSB) to achieve stability.

As far as RAM goes, VCheeZ actually said he found the best performance with CAS 11 (?!) instead of the 8-8-8-24 2T that one presumably uses with the specifications given by OCZ. How can I optimize this parameter independently of the CPU?

Um, what else - Are the temperature sensors on Phenoms notoriously inaccurate, or can I trust them to be similar to what the BIOS readout of the sensor under the CPU will give?

Thanks all for your help as I begin my overclock adventure later this week


----------



## bringonblink

firstly i would update to the latest BIOS.

the multiplier will clock the CPU only, while the FSB will increase the RAM, NB and HT Link.

what you should aim for first is 3.8ghz CPU , 2.6ghz NB, RAM at spec, and HT link at 1800-2000.

to do that all you need to do is increase the CPU multiplier and the NB multiplier.

you will have to up the vcore on the cpu to around 1.4-1.45 ish.

also set the NB voltage at 1.2, and CPU/NB at 1.3 for now.

make sure you set RAM voltage right.

blend for 3 hours and report back!

for temps i use everest ultimate, is pretty accurate, as long as you are under 55 your are good to go


----------



## Quantum Reality

Well, I usually use HWmonitor for temp readouts. No idea how accurate that is for AMDs.

Gigabyte's compatibility list states the F6 BIOS will see the C3 Phenoms so I'm good there. I need to go bring in my Storm Scout and start a build log soon so all my adventures will go there.


----------



## Zeper

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=912337
Phenom 955 C3 3.9ghz 1.5V
where da phenom 955 C3s? 99% of the C3 population has the 965 C3 lol
gonna test prime95 tonight


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeper*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=912337
Phenom 955 C3 3.9ghz 1.5V
where da phenom 955 C3s? 99% of the C3 population has the 965 C3 lol
gonna test prime95 tonight


955 C3 just got released last week, give it some time.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


firstly i would update to the latest BIOS.

the multiplier will clock the CPU only, while the FSB will increase the RAM, NB and HT Link.

what you should aim for first is 3.8ghz CPU , 2.6ghz NB, RAM at spec, and HT link at 1800-2000.

to do that all you need to do is increase the CPU multiplier and the NB multiplier.

you will have to up the vcore on the cpu to around 1.4-1.45 ish.

also set the NB voltage at 1.2, and CPU/NB at 1.3 for now.

make sure you set RAM voltage right.

blend for 3 hours and report back!

for temps i use everest ultimate, is pretty accurate, as long as you are under 55 your are good to go


i would recommend core temp over everest. Core temp is more accurate than everest. not to mention a logging feature.


----------



## tmunn

^ Everest has a pretty robust logging feature, however, my copy is registered. I can't speak for the demo/unregistered version.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


i would recommend core temp over everest. Core temp is more accurate than everest. not to mention a logging feature.



Both use the mobo sensors. One is not more accurate than the other.


----------



## mav2000

(65 C3 $ghz 3 hours prime stable at 1.5125V, with 2.6 on the CPU NB and mem at 1333 CL 6


----------



## hxcnero

grats on the OC.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Both use the mobo sensors. One is not more accurate than the other.

Core Temp updates faster therefore is more accurate.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


(65 C3 $ghz 3 hours prime stable at 1.5125V, with 2.6 on the CPU NB and mem at 1333 CL 6











Can you post your memory tab on cpu-z next time you post your prime95 OC.

Congrats on the nice overclock man


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:

I plan to use a Scythe Ninja Mini with some MX-2. Dunno if there are special heatsink compound instructions to use as far as grain-of-rice vs draw-a-line (you all may recall that Arctic Silver made a point of saying you MUST do things a certain way for certain processors because of the viscosity of their compounds) method. I'd rather not blow up a $200 CPU!
Actually, I've decided against using this because from prior experience the clip positions either exert far too much force on the plastic AMD heatsink retention base for my comfort, or they allow a little too much wiggle room to twist the heatsink after it's mounted.

How much will the stock heatsink limit my overclock?


----------



## Slappa

Hey guys, made another winter air overclocking blog with my 955 setup.

Take a peak. http://www.techreaction.net/2009/12/...%E2%80%93-two/

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## qisoed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Hey guys, made another winter air overclocking blog with my 955 setup.

Take a peak. http://www.techreaction.net/2009/12/...%E2%80%93-two/

Happy holidays everyone!

what happen if U take a big fan to blow the air from outside direct to your system







just curious


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *qisoed* 
what happen if U take a big fan to blow the air from outside direct to your system







just curious









I've done it before haha.

It actually really just keeps down the load temperature in such cold temperatures like this. When idle, the processor cannot get colder than the ambient air around it.


----------



## jimibgood

Slappa, take plexi glass and cut it to the size of your window. Tape around the pleaxi to help eliminate air and cut a hole in the plexi the size of a dryer exhaust sleeve and run it to the fan. You will not have to sit with icicles hanging from your nose while you overclock!









I have long tubing to my rad and put it outside my window in basement. I close the window as far as I can and use insulation to fill in the small gap. My rad cools my system another 5 degrees under load. The window is in a semi sealed window well and the temps are probably 50 Fahrenheit in the well when it is 32 outside(0 C).


----------



## jimibgood

PS... When is this thread going to be updated.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Slappa, take plexi glass and cut it to the size of your window. Tape around the pleaxi to help eliminate air and cut a hole in the plexi the size of a dryer exhaust sleeve and run it to the fan. You will not have to sit with icicles hanging from your nose while you overclock!









I have long tubing to my rad and put it outside my window in basement. I close the window as far as I can and use insulation to fill in the small gap. My rad cools my system another 5 degrees under load. The window is in a semi sealed window well and the temps are probably 50 Fahrenheit in the well when it is 32 outside(0 C).

PS... When is this thread going to be updated.


I've done something similar to this but with a much cheaper material....cardboard








To be honest, I didn't wanna set it up this time, was too lazy. Plus I don't mind throwing on a sweater or jacket.

I'm watching a movie with my netbook so ill update right now.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


I've done something similar to this but with a much cheaper material....cardboard








To be honest, I didn't wanna set it up this time, was too lazy. Plus I don't mind throwing on a sweater or jacket.

I'm watching a movie with my netbook so ill update right now.



Bet he is watching Fargo.... LOL


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Bet he is watching Fargo.... LOL










Black Hawk Down


----------



## Quantum Reality

Ahem, about my stock HSF and how that limits my overclock...?


----------



## qisoed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


Ahem, about my stock HSF and how that limits my overclock...?


hmmm my opinion is up to 20% well that also some of my friend said bout using stock HSF


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


Ahem, about my stock HSF and how that limits my overclock...?


Are you asking how the stock hsf will limit yout OC?

Simple.

Temps.

The lower your temps the better you can OC. I would be interested to see if you can get 4.0ghz stable on it. That would be rather cool to do that out of the box.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Doubtful.







But I'll give it my best shot. *stares balefully at Scythe Ninja Mini's not-so-great AMD clips*

(That and I would have had dead minimum clearance to the top fan in my Storm Scout - like, maybe a centimeter or less.)


----------



## Slappa

Hmm....temps where I am are hitting -18C today....I think its time to have some fun


----------



## Quantum Reality

Ambient here is about 20 deg C. Hitting 60 C at the cores under load at 3.6 GHz (stock HSF). What's AMD's maximum safe operating temperature, anyway? I know it was 72 or 73 C for the Athlon IIs.


----------



## Dale-C

55-60 probably the highest you want to go.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Ok. I'm holding my OC at 3.6 GHz for now. I've just found out that there are a couple of heatsinks that use the exact same retention clip design as the stock AMD cooler, which I have found to be far more intuitive and easy to use compared to Scythe's mechanism for the Ninja Mini. The Xigmatek HDT-S1283 is one, but I need it to be able to clear the window of my Storm Scout.

Meantime I think I might try the kludge of removing the stock compound and replacing it with MX-2. I was hoping the heatpipe design of the stock cooler would enable it to tolerate overclocking a bit better, but apparently not...


----------



## shaolin95

Here is my entry:
965 C3 @ 4100Mhz
Vcore 1.536
NB 1.2
NB Freq 2665 Mhz
RAM 4GB DDR3 1366Mhz 6-6-6-24-28 1T 
Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P
Bios F3L
Cooler: Air Noctua NH-D14
Windows 7 64bits


----------



## its my first time

add me please


----------



## Slappa

Guys, picked up the corsair H50 today. I must say, pretty nifty. This should allow me to take greater advantage of temperatures ranging from -10C and below. This is because on a TRUE, the fluid inside the heatpipes tend to freeze up past -8C


----------



## sprower

Hey everybody!

Slappa I just wanted to say thanks for all the great guides and info around here. Helped me to button down a lot of questions and misconceptions I had.









I've just about finished up a 3 hour p95 run. Afterwards I'll post my results.

Thanks again to everyone here for the info and the great atmosphere.


----------



## sprower

Here it is. After trying everything to get stable past 3.8 with no luck here is my 24/7 clock. I'm quite pleased even if my voltages are a touch higher than my targets.









If you're wondering about the drastic time change on the p95 stamps it's simply because I changed my system time right before I finished up the test.









I couldn't for the life of me get fsb up to even 201 at stock multiplier without crashing. I tested this every which way I could think of even with memory underclocked to 1066 with loose timings. Is this common with BE processors because you can raise the multiplier so far? Picky chip? Or am I missing something?

cpu v 1.505 vdroop to 1.48
cpu nb v 1.33 @2600
nb v 1.3
ht link v 1.3



Also, I've read that while you want to hit around cpu-nb 2600-2800 you should try to maintain 2000 or lower ht link for greater performance yields.
Is the latter true? I definitely see performance gains with them both at 2600.
Will results be that much better if I manage ht down to the 2000 range that they're worth fussing over? I find it much easier to maintain stable when ht = cpu nb and often fail to even post when they differ.

Thoughts, comments, suggestions?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sprower* 
Here it is. After trying everything to get stable past 3.8 with no luck here is my 24/7 clock. I'm quite pleased even if my voltages are a touch higher than my targets.









If you're wondering about the drastic time change on the p95 stamps it's simply because I changed my system time right before I finished up the test.









I couldn't for the life of me get fsb up to even 201 at stock multiplier without crashing. I tested this every which way I could think of even with memory underclocked to 1066 with loose timings. Is this common with BE processors because you can raise the multiplier so far? Picky chip? Or am I missing something?

cpu v 1.505 vdroop to 1.48
cpu nb v 1.33 @2600
nb v 1.3
ht link v 1.3



Also, I've read that while you want to hit around cpu-nb 2600-2800 you should try to maintain 2000 or lower ht link for greater performance yields.
Is the latter true? I definitely see performance gains with them both at 2600.
Will results be that much better if I manage ht down to the 2000 range that they're worth fussing over? I find it much easier to maintain stable when ht = cpu nb and often fail to even post when they differ.

Thoughts, comments, suggestions?


CPU/NB has nothing to do with NB frequency. Use 1.2V on NB with 2600MHz. Increase CPU voltage to 1.55V and CPU/NB put at 1.325V. Set Hypertransport at 2000MHz.


----------



## sprower

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...2092009065.jpg I just call em like I see em.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


CPU/NB has nothing to do with NB frequency.


It does.

If you want to overclock the nb frequency you need to add some voltage to the cpu nb.

The northbridge voltage of the motherboard is rarely increased when overclocking anyway.

It's the imc that you need to increase voltage to when bumping up the nb frequency.

Try it yourself, set the nb to say 2800 and leave your cpu nb voltage at stock, see how far it gets you.

You could have your nb voltage at 1.4 that isn't going to stabilise or help you overclock the nb frequency.

A higher nb frequency equals more cpu nb voltage.

Although many phenom IIs can overclock the nb frequcny by about 400mhz on stock cpu nb voltages


----------



## mav2000

Hey shoulin what temps were u running there...or could u do a 15 min OCCT test with the n14...was wondering if I should go for this cooler, but my temps on the baram are not bad at all.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


It does.

If you want to overclock the nb frequency you need to add some voltage to the cpu nb.

The northbridge voltage of the motherboard is rarely increased when overclocking anyway.

It's the imc that you need to increase voltage to when bumping up the nb frequency.

Try it yourself, set the nb to say 2800 and leave your cpu nb voltage at stock, see how far it gets you.

You could have your nb voltage at 1.4 that isn't going to stabilise or help you overclock the nb frequency.

A higher nb frequency equals more cpu nb voltage.

Although many phenom IIs can overclock the nb frequcny by about 400mhz on stock cpu nb voltages


QFT

CPU/NB Voltage is for the NB frequency, or (IMC) as you may want to call it.

NB Voltage Defines the voltage running through the actual NB chip on the board. Increasing the NB value is known to help stabilize ram clocking.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
QFT

CPU/NB Voltage is for the NB frequency, or (IMC) as you may want to call it.

NB Voltage Defines the voltage running through the actual NB chip on the board. Increasing the NB value is known to help stabilize ram clocking.

Yeah I need to bump up my nb voltage as I'm running 8gb of ram and anything under 1.2 volts on the northbridge causes instability.

ALso can I ask a question about overclocks on this site that get posted on the first page, do people test for stability? Or is it just the highest people can boot into windows with?

Oh yeah one more thing I know that amd recommend 62c as max operating temp but do most of you try and only stay with overclocks that are low 50s or do you push as far as you can as long as it's not over 62C. (obviously I mean on load not idle







)

I really need to go water, getting fed up of air cooling


----------



## sprower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


Yeah I need to bump up my nb voltage as I'm running 8gb of ram and anything under 1.2 volts on the northbridge causes instability.

ALso can I ask a question about overclocks on this site that get posted on the first page, do people test for stability? Or is it just the highest people can boot into windows with?

Oh yeah one more thing I know that amd recommend 62c as max operating temp but do most of you try and only stay with overclocks that are low 50s or do you push as far as you can as long as it's not over 62C. (obviously I mean on load not idle







)

I really need to go water, getting fed up of air cooling










If you look at the end of the chart there is a "stable" column.

It appears that most people try to keep a safe zone around 55c. I've been shooting for the same.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


It does.

If you want to overclock the nb frequency you need to add some voltage to the cpu nb.

The northbridge voltage of the motherboard is rarely increased when overclocking anyway.

It's the imc that you need to increase voltage to when bumping up the nb frequency.

Try it yourself, set the nb to say 2800 and leave your cpu nb voltage at stock, see how far it gets you.

You could have your nb voltage at 1.4 that isn't going to stabilise or help you overclock the nb frequency.

A higher nb frequency equals more cpu nb voltage.

Although many phenom IIs can overclock the nb frequcny by about 400mhz on stock cpu nb voltages


CPU/NB has to do with chip also. When upping NB to 2800MHz, the NB voltage needs to go up.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


CPU/NB has to do with chip also. When upping NB to 2800MHz, the NB voltage needs to go up.


Your lines between ram and NB stability are being blended together. I think you are confused.

You must be seeing instabilities in your memory if you think that the NB Voltage is directly linked to the IMC, and are confusing these instabilities for IMC instabilities.


----------



## Slappa

And guys, picked up a C3 today. Stay tuned


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Your lines between ram and NB stability are being blended together. I think you are confused.

You must be seeing instabilities in your memory if you think that the NB Voltage is directly linked to the IMC, and are confusing these instabilities for IMC instabilities.



yeah man, I really think this guy is doing it wrong. I chuckled when he said CPU/NB volts had nothing to do with NB frequency. I was like lolwut? N00b.


----------



## Simbiaque

Sorry


----------



## mrhandy65




----------



## jimibgood

Pls update Slappa. Closing in on 4.2Ghz


----------



## Slappa

Here's my first spin with a C3 chip.
My chip has relatively low leakage meaning it hates voltage.

Max bootable setting I've reached so far on the cores are 4028MHz @ 1.4V (stock voltage for this chip) and 2968NB w/ +0.275V, and Ram at 1696MHz 7-6-5-15-11-1T. Can most likely push the NB higher. Can't really get cores that much further as the max tolerable bootable voltage of the chip is 1.45V (Like I said, low leakage).

My C2 could only boot at a max of around 3922MHz which required around 1.475V

This was all done on my Corsair H50 integrated water cooler.....which yields temps very close to that of my TRUE 120. No cold air in this one. My C2 would have needed -20C temps to hit this.

4.558GHz All 4 Cores
PS. Done in single channel because when my last board died it took one of my ram sticks with it. Don't know why this didn't validate. Seemed pretty stable to me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=923503


Even though this thing can't take voltage, I can't wait to see what it will do under cold. It's already a big step up from my C2. C2 would have needed -20C temps to do this.


----------



## Zeper

ahh just got my phenom 955 *c3* 4ghz 1.535v 2400 nb 1.3v north bridge
Is it ok to be running my pehom at 1.535v 24/7 at 40 degree idle and 55 degree load


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeper*


ahh just got my phenom 955 *c3* 4ghz 1.535v 2400 nb 1.3v north bridge
Is it ok to be running my pehom at 1.535v 24/7 at 40 degree idle and 55 degree load


Absolutely. If it's stable at that then thats a great OC IMO.

As long as you keep the load temp below 60C you should be completely fine.


----------



## mindthecap

OCCT 3h test. I hava chosen OCCT because i have already prime stable computer all the way up to 3,9 Ghz but it crashed with OCCT and that's why i'm doing my torture test with this.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


CPU/NB has to do with chip also. .


Of course it does.

The memory controller (imc= intergrated memory controller) is located on the cpu itself, so if you crank the cpu nb voltage up it will increase your cpu temps.

ANd also I'd agree that sometimes increasing nb voltage can help with stability but generally it doesn't need to be touched.

It really depends on the motherboard, some need a little more voltage to the northbridge, but either way increasing voltage to the northbridge has no effect on the stability of the cpu.

If you're unstable and then increasing nb voltage helps you get stability, it's because you were having ram instabilities.

You could crank up the nb voltage to max, it won't help with nb frequency or stabilty with high overclocks with the cpu if you cpu or nb frequency is unstable.

Increasing the northbridge of the motherboard helps with ram instabilitys.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
CPU/NB has to do with chip also. .

Of course it does.

The memory controller (imc= intergrated memory controller) is located on the cpu itself, so if you crank the cpu nb voltage up it will increase your cpu temps.

ANd also I'd agree that sometimes increasing nb voltage can help with stability but generally it doesn't need to be touched.

It really depends on the motherboard, some need a little more voltage to the northbridge, but either way increasing voltage to the northbridge has no effect on the stability of the cpu.

If you're unstable and then increasing nb voltage helps you get stability, it's because you were having ram instabilities.

You could crank up the nb voltage to max, it won't help with nb frequency or stabilty with high overclocks with the cpu if you cpu or nb frequency is unstable.

Increasing the northbridge of the motherboard helps with ram instabilitys.

edit: just noticed proof is required, I'll do some more runs of prime and post it







By the way do you need proof of a certain torture test in prime 95 e.g large fft, blend etc?


----------



## jimibgood

Inching to 4.2GHz stable....Slappa, another updater please!


















CPU 1.6V
CPU/NB 1.375V
NB 1.3V
SB 1.3
RAM 1.8V
Unganged
Channel and Bank innerleave enabled
ACC off
Cool N Quiet Off
C1E Disabled


----------



## sprower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


By the way do you need proof of a certain torture test in prime 95 e.g large fft, blend etc?


At least 3 hours of blend.


----------



## mindthecap

Quote:



Quote:
Originally Posted by its my first time View Post

By the way do you need proof of a certain torture test in prime 95 e.g large fft, blend etc?
At least 3 hours of blend.


Can i use other torture programs to push the cpu to the edge? (OCCT, Lynx ect.)

Edit: My computer failed just after 3 h of prime. what to do?


----------



## mrhandy65

how do i get my stats posted on the list.... do i just add a screen shot of a cpuz-id? well here is mine, can i get on the list? lol http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/z...y65/42cold.png







i use an corsair h50 cooler. and the rest of my info is in my sig. do i need a screen shot after prime to show its stable?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrhandy65*


how do i get my stats posted on the list.... do i just add a screen shot of a cpuz-id? well here is mine, can i get on the list? lol http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/z...y65/42cold.png







i use an corsair h50 cooler. and the rest of my info is in my sig. do i need a screen shot after prime to show its stable?



You need screen shot prime95 3 hour run.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Inching to 4.2GHz stable....Slappa, another updater please!


















CPU 1.6V
CPU/NB 1.375V
NB 1.3V
SB 1.3
RAM 1.8V
Unganged
Channel and Bank innerleave enabled
ACC off
Cool N Quiet Off
C1E Disabled



I think I have this chip/mobo maxed with 8G


----------



## mrhandy65

ok.. ok.. well i can get 4.0 at that, but not 4.2 or higher, i put my computer outside at 10 degrees F to get that.. does that count. .. well i will do a prime at 4.0 tonight. i want to be part of the 4ghz club


----------



## Timechange01

Yello, well here is my entry:

Name: TimeChange01
Stepping: C3
Freq: 4020Mhz
Ref*Multi: 201*20
VCore: 1.584v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.2250v
NB Freq: 2613Mhz
Ram/Type/Speed/Timings: 4GB DDR3 1608MHz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Platform: AM3

10 hours of Prime like ShortySmalls suggested: (ignore the date in my notepad lol apparently I lost track of time)


















Some benchies; 3dMark 06:









3dMark Vantage:









PCMark05:









PCMark Vantage:









-Sam


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

hey Timechange01, that's a great job man.

3 hours prime blend is only required by Slappa for this club, just letting you know if try and go further with your OC, you can save 7 hours prime time


----------



## shaolin95

Where do I apply for the 4Ghz club? I posted an image here but so far no update at least not on this thread and I have not seen a dedicated 4G club.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

look at one of my Sig links shaolin95.

I posted there and within the hour I was in the club.


----------



## shaolin95

Thanks mate


----------



## redowns

w00t!!! UPS Fella just gave me my 965BE!!

Waiting for a friend to come over, then going to throw it min my rig!

I'm going to take pics of my setup at the same time.

If you have any advice.. give it now!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

update your motherboard bios to it's current 1st, then switch your cpu out.

Goodluck man.


----------



## redowns

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=926854

Nothing yet.. just threw it in and turned up the multiplier, and voltage a bit.

More after I get off work.


----------



## Timechange01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


hey Timechange01, that's a great job man.

3 hours prime blend is only required by Slappa for this club, just letting you know if try and go further with your OC, you can save 7 hours prime time










Thanks man. So only 3 hours Prime blend for next time, will definitely keep that in mind


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Oh Man!! i like the mugen 2. I got it in last night and now im running p95 on stock settings. Im getting 27c idle and 40c load at 3.2ghz and 1.39v (load voltage). This is way better than my zalman 9500. Do those temps seem straight for stock settings? I am planning on getting my name on up the 955 OC list soon!!


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

I tested my overclock with my new cooler to make sure everything was fine:

I beileve this puts me second from the bottom on the top oc list LOL

263x13.5
CPU 1.42v (1.39v Load)
CPU-NB 1.25v
RAM 2.23v 5-5-5-15-21-2T 1:2
temp: 43c


----------



## purduepilot

Okay I put in my Corsair H50 last night and have been overclocking and stress-testing since then so I guess I'll go ahead and post here.

955 Processor
CPU 3.57GHz
CPU Bus 210MHz
Multiplier 17.0
Northbridge 2310
Vcore 1.4
NB Voltage auto
DRAM Freq 1400
DRAM voltage auto
Timings 7-8-7-24
Load temp with Prime95: 46C

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=934087


----------



## NCspecV81

HT Link...high or low?


----------



## purduepilot

Okay, actually got it up a bit higher last night.

3.675GHz
210 bus freq
17.5 multi
2310 NB
1.4375 core volts
1.3 NB volts
1400 DRAM Freq
7-8-7-24
temp 50C load, 22-25C idle
HT is 2100MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=935158


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

OO i think i got another stable OC. running prime now. I know its not that high of an OC, but I am making progress. Question: my cpu voltage is set to 1.4750v in the BIOS. idle that works out to 1.44v and under load it goes all the way down to 1.41 and 1.40v. is that vdroop normal or within acceptable ranges?

263x14 = 3683mhz
1.475v (1.41v load) CPU
1.275v CPU - NB
2630mhz NB
RAM at 5-5-5-15-2T 2.23v

NOM-able temps at 45c load.


----------



## gsk3rd

Here is my submittal:

965 (c3) Processor
CPU 4.1GHz
CPU Bus 205MHz
Multiplier 20.0
Northbridge 2664
Vcore 1.536
NB Voltage auto
DRAM Freq 1400
DRAM voltage 1.3(dont pay attension to the NB voltage in the ss)
Timings 8-9-9-20
Load temp with Prime95: 44C


----------



## el gappo

Nice work there gsk








Would appreciate some benchmarks from you guys over here http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/64...ks-thread.html


----------



## proudAMD

I just wanted to thank everyone for their over clocking advice. I used the method of upping the multiplier until the system crashed, then slowly bringing up CPU voltage 50mv at a time until the system stabilized. It took awhile, but I was able to get a very stable 3819MHz OC at under 1.5 V. It took awhile to run test after test, but this method works best than randomly cranking everything up and hoping the the best.

I did some analysis on how voltage, Mhz, and performance scale. You can check this link for a GoogleDoc and data/graphs.

The Zalman 9900 cooler does a great job.

With the stock heatsink at full CPU load running at 3.4GHz, temps are 56C.
With the Zalman 9900 at full CPU load running at 3.8Ghz, temps are 52C.

Also I connected a Watt meter to the system at found that if you use AMD Cool and Quiet and idle at 800Mhz, your system on average (monitors, speakers, PC) will use about 200W of power. When you crank all the CPUs up to full load power usage jumps 160W to 360W. Running AMD cool and quiet is definitely the way to go since you don't need all your over clocked power all of the time.

I transferred the settings from AMD Overdrive directly to the BIOS and found that this disabled AMD Cool and Quiet, so now I leave the BIOS stock and use AMD Overdrive to apply my overclocked profile, which keeps the AMD Cool and Quiet active and saving electricity, noise, and heat.

I found that I could bump the FSB to 2200Mhz, but 2400Mhz wouldn't boot.

I found that rendering a movie in Sony Vegas is an excellent predictor of OC stability. My advice is

1. Run Cinebench (x CPU) multi-CPU test for a quick check.
2. If that passes after 2-3 attempts, render HD video using Sony Vegas for about an hour.
3. If Sony Vegas completes, you are stable.

I wanted to post my system info and results so that it couple be included in Slappa's spread sheet.

Stable OC Results:
Speed: 3819MHz
CPU Multiplier: 19x
HT Multiplier: 10x
HT. ref. Clock 201
FSB: 2200 Mhz
CPU VID: 1.4875 V
NB VID: 1.100

System
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD
RAM: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ
DVD: LITE-ON CD/DVD Burner - Bulk Black SATA Model iHAS124-04 - OEM
HD: Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5"
Video: POWERCOLOR AX4770 512MD5-M Radeon HD 4770 512MB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16

Case: Antec - Plusview Aluminum Case
PS: Rosewill RP550V2-D-SL 550W ATX12V v2.01

Cooling
ZALMAN CNPS9900ALED 120mm 2 Ball Low-noise Blue LED CPU Cooler
LOGISYS Computer CF120BL 120mm BLUE 4 LED LED

Software
Windows 7 - 64 bit
SONY Vegas Movie Studio Platinum 9 Pro Pack - Retail

If anyone has any ideas on how I can break the 3.8Ghz barrier, please send me an email. Thanks and happy overclocking to you all!

Here is the Validation:


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Here is my submittal:

965 (c3) Processor
CPU 4.1GHz
CPU Bus 205MHz
Multiplier 20.0
Northbridge 2664
Vcore 1.536
NB Voltage auto
DRAM Freq 1400
DRAM voltage 1.3(dont pay attension to the NB voltage in the ss)
Timings 8-9-9-20
Load temp with Prime95: 44C












GSK...Try a lower multi and higher FSB... See if you can get higher.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


GSK...Try a lower multi and higher FSB... See if you can get higher.


Since then I have tried low multi and high bus speeds and no dice. I am thinking it is voltage related. I am still figuring out this board so it may be some time.


----------



## gsk3rd

Ok so I got squirly this morning and decided to try and push some more.

I went for 4.212ghz cpu/2.808ghz nb/720 mhz 7-7-7-16-27-1t ram.

I got a 5918 cpu points in 3dmark06 with it.

So then I went for prime95 to see if it was stable. I figured a quick 10 minute run would tell me if it had a chance and would not just crash instantly. For the final test I will run for 3 hours.










Worker 1, 2 and 4 all stopped as you can see. Three was the only one that finished the test. What does it mean when a worker(core) stops working? Does it need more voltage?

I have also come to the conclusion that AMD AOD 3.1 has some bugs in it as it freezes up when applying settings. I have used this since back in the Phenom I 9850be days. So I reverted back to the blue world of the bios.

Here are some screen shots of my settings in bios with hope that someone may be able to shed some light and help me get 4.2ghz stable.


----------



## NCspecV81

Try the 3:8 divider!


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Try the 3:8 divider!


Same outcome. Core 1, 2 and 4 all stopped.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

woot, first and highest stable OC with my new cooler

263x14 = 3690mhz
CPU 1.45v (1.42v load)
CPU-NB 1.2875v
NB 1.213v
RAM 1053mhz 5-5-5-15-20-2T 2.23v


----------



## tmunn

My first run with the new chip

955 C3
3.6GHz @ stock(1.4v)
everything else is at stock settings

52C full load - this is with a Katana 3 and cheapo Stars tim, it only works because I'm running the fan at full power, lol.

12hr prime stable


----------



## jimibgood

Slappa are you going to update????


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Im going for 3750 today!

So far im up too these settings:

268*14
CPU 1.5v (1.44v load)
CPU NB 1.3v
NB 1.213v (9x multi) = 2412mhz
RAM 2.23v 5-5-5-15-2t 1072mhz

Question about lowering the NB multi. So far it looks like it provided stability compared to 10x268 at 1.3v, but is lowering the nb multi creating a NB bottleneck?


----------



## tmunn

Update

955 C3
3.7GHz @ stock(1.4v)
everything else is at stock settings
53C full load
prime95 for 3 hrs

3.8 bsod'ed in the first couple of minutes of prime95 at 1.4v and 1.425v. Then I tried 3.8 @ 1.45v but temps got too high(58C) after an hour of prime95, so I stopped it.

s1283 and ocz freeze are on the way.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tmunn*


Update

955 C3
3.7GHz @ stock(1.4v)
everything else is at stock settings
53C full load
prime95 for 3 hrs

3.8 bsod'ed in the first couple of minutes of prime95 at 1.4v and 1.425v. Then I tried 3.8 @ 1.45v but temps got too high(58C) after an hour of prime95, so I stopped it.

s1283 and ocz freeze are on the way.


Yes your are indefinite need of a better cooler.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

alright! I got another OC.

265*14 = 3710
CPU 1.44v Load
CPU-NB 1.287v
NB 1.213
RAM 1:2 5-5-5-15-2T 2.23v


----------



## doritos93

Anyone see any of this? The dips in temps are when the clock speed drops to 800mhz. This is under Prime95 load.

OCZ Freeze thermal paste is being used. Made a big difference too in temps.

Here's normal:










Here's drop:


----------



## xd_1771

I need a whooping 1.55v on my C2 to keep 3.9 stable








Using IntelBurn for testing (faster, suits my limited time - but it is HOT - 58 degrees is safe though) and I believe I will get similar results when I bump up the multiplier one more time for my (hopefully) final OC at 4ghz.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Slappa are you going to update????


Wanna know why I haven't been updating?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/FORUMS/...d.php?t=242398

I will soon, new mobo gets in this week. I can't update worth **** on this netbook, it bothers me. Especially doing a large volume of em.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 









Anyone see any of this? The dips in temps are when the clock speed drops to 800mhz. This is under Prime95 load.

OCZ Freeze thermal paste is being used. Made a big difference too in temps.

Here's normal:










Here's drop:










Not sure what your asking here. You have AMD C&Q enabled. That is why it is dropping like that.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Not sure what your asking here. You have AMD C&Q enabled. That is why it is dropping like that.


AMD C&Q is not enabled. And if it was,

(from wiki)

Quote:



Cool'n'Quiet is a CPU speed throttling and power saving technology introduced by AMD with their Athlon 64 processor line. It works by reducing the processor's clock rate and voltage when the processor is idle.


it still shouldn't happen since this it going on during LOAD, not idle. Prime95 Small FFTs.

I was just wondering if anyone else had noticed this, and if this is considered "stable" since I don't BSOD and it doesn't happen under real world usage.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Wanna know why I haven't been updating?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/FORUMS/...d.php?t=242398

I will soon, new mobo gets in this week. I can't update worth **** on this netbook, it bothers me. Especially doing a large volume of em.


That explains them icy snots hanging from your nose!


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
AMD C&Q is not enabled. And if it was,

(from wiki)

it still shouldn't happen since this it going on during LOAD, not idle. Prime95 Small FFTs.

I was just wondering if anyone else had noticed this, and if this is considered "stable" since I don't BSOD and it doesn't happen under real world usage.

Even under load it will do it. Believe me, I have seen it happen with the 9850be.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

I have a question. My last stable setting is 264*14 with 1.47v idle and 1.44v load with the CPU-NB at 1.28v.

Now, increasing the reference clock anywhere from 264-267 in the BIOS only results in 264. Is this normal? setting it to 268mhz kicks it back up to 268mhz in cpu-z. I am trying now on 268*14 but after 10min of prime it blue screened. im now increasing the CPU-NB voltage a little and will test again, but does anyone have any knowledge they can drop on me about the reference clock not resulting in the actual mhz? Thanks


----------



## doritos93

I also have a question.

I cannot get 3.6ghz stable no matter how high I go with Vcore (gone up to 1.55 and still BSOD). I live in Montreal and I'm keeping the window open in order to rule out temperature. (My landlord covers heating, and my overclocking obsession too obviously)

I'm wondering, could the CPU-NB be the cause? I'm overclocking via the multiplier only, So I figured that if my CPU-NB stays at the same freq, why would I need to give it more voltage? I'm probably wrong, but if anyone can provide some explanation, it would be greatly appreciated. I can't seem to find any documentation.

Also, if your BIOS doesn't give you the NB voltage reading, is there another tool that can display the reading, and not just the setting?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


I also have a question.

I cannot get 3.6ghz stable no matter how high I go with Vcore (gone up to 1.55 and still BSOD). I live in Montreal and I'm keeping the window open in order to rule out temperature. (My landlord covers heating, and my overclocking obsession too obviously)

I'm wondering, could the CPU-NB be the cause? I'm overclocking via the multiplier only, So I figured that if my CPU-NB stays at the same freq, why would I need to give it more voltage? I'm probably wrong, but if anyone can provide some explanation, it would be greatly appreciated. I can't seem to find any documentation.

Also, if your BIOS doesn't give you the NB voltage reading, is there another tool that can display the reading, and not just the setting?


On the 9850be I highest anyone was able to get on air was around 3.33ghz. Water 3.5ghz if your lucky. I think one person was able to hit 3.7ghz but was only a cpuz validation.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
On the 9850be I highest anyone was able to get on air was around 3.33ghz. Water 3.5ghz if your lucky. I think one person was able to hit 3.7ghz but was only a cpuz validation.

My bad. Updated my sig.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


I also have a question.

I cannot get 3.6ghz stable no matter how high I go with Vcore (gone up to 1.55 and still BSOD). I live in Montreal and I'm keeping the window open in order to rule out temperature. (My landlord covers heating, and my overclocking obsession too obviously)

I'm wondering, could the CPU-NB be the cause? I'm overclocking via the multiplier only, So I figured that if my CPU-NB stays at the same freq, why would I need to give it more voltage? I'm probably wrong, but if anyone can provide some explanation, it would be greatly appreciated. I can't seem to find any documentation.

Also, if your BIOS doesn't give you the NB voltage reading, is there another tool that can display the reading, and not just the setting?


Ok i can help a little. When you get a blue screen crash, it is most likely related to IMC (integrated mem controller), RAM, or NB settings. 
The guide linked in the first post on this thread explains the shats and whys about CPU-NB. We have found that increasing the voltage on the CPU-NB has sometimes provided stability to a CPU OC


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Timechange01*


Yello, well here is my entry:

Name: TimeChange01
Stepping: C3
Freq: 4020Mhz
Ref*Multi: 201*20
VCore: 1.584v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.2250v
NB Freq: 2613Mhz
Ram/Type/Speed/Timings: 4GB DDR3 1608MHz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Platform: AM3

10 hours of Prime like ShortySmalls suggested: (ignore the date in my notepad lol apparently I lost track of time)

-Sam


What are your load temps?


----------



## its my first time

Put me in the club









My ambient is 20c



LINK


----------



## pinesol

Here's mine.

cpu - 3.7 ghz; 1.384v
NB - 2.4 ghz; cpu-nb - 1.125v

First real try at OCing and it seems to be going pretty well. Temps are a bit higher than I would have preferred at this voltage, especially with only 19C ambient, but I was surprised that I could hit 3.7 ghz at such a low voltage. Also of interest is that my cpu voltage is set to 1.384v in bios, but when loaded heavily, it raises to 1.400v. Hadn't heard of that happening.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pinesol* 
Here's mine.

cpu - 3.7 ghz; 1.384v
NB - 2.4 ghz; cpu-nb - 1.125v

First real try at OCing and it seems to be going pretty well. Temps are a bit higher than I would have preferred at this voltage, especially with only 19C ambient, but I was surprised that I could hit 3.7 ghz at such a low voltage. Also of interest is that my cpu voltage is set to 1.384v in bios, but when loaded heavily, it raises to 1.400v. Hadn't heard of that happening.

You've got yourself a good chip to run the nb and clock at those voltages


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


Put me in the club









My ambient is 20c



LINK











Nice job. I would try and turn down the voltage some though and see if it is still stable. I run my 965 c3 at 1.49-1.5 volts for my stable clock.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Nice job. I would try and turn down the voltage some though and see if it is still stable. I run my 965 c3 at 1.49-1.5 volts for my stable clock.


The volts at load is 1.520, my board has bad vdroop.

Any lower and it bsods









I overclcoked the old fashion way, up the vcore by 1 notch until it's stable, and that is the minimum voltage.

On other chips I just crank the voltage up and work my way down to find the lowest stable voltage.

With my chip in particualr I can't even do 3.8ghz on stock voltage unlike many guys out there, so i do think I have one of the less better chips out there.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


The volts at load is 1.520, my board has bad vdroop.

Any lower and it bsods









I overclcoked the old fashion way, up the vcore by 1 notch until it's stable, and that is the minimum voltage.

On other chips I just crank the voltage up and work my way down to find the lowest stable voltage.

With my chip in particualr I can't even do 3.8ghz on stock voltage unlike many guys out there, so i do think I have one of the less better chips out there.


Gappo is right. Lower the voltage and you may not have as much vdroop.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Gappo is right. Lower the voltage and you may not have as much vdroop.

My chip isn't stable with any less voltage.

And my vdroop stays the same regardless of what clock speed or voltage I'm using.

It's just my peice of crap motherboard.

I hate the nvidia chipsets but I like sli so


----------



## Dale-C

VDroop mostly happens on Asus Nforce chipsets. Does anyone else make a 980a?


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Does anyone else make a 980a?


Not that I've seen.

I think I might just forget about sli and go for an amd board next, when I upgrade to ddr3 ram.


----------



## its my first time

Running prime again, my temps haev dropped since changing the fans









I'm also going for a longer than 3 hr run.


----------



## purduepilot

I can't seem to get over 3.6-3.7GHz. Anything higher and it either doesn't post or it black screens upon logging into Windows. I was running the controller at 210MHz for a while and NB at 2310 or whatever, but pulled it back down to 200 and 2200 in case that was causing issues. I really feel like I should be able to get higher on 1.45V. Maybe I have a crappy chip. Any thoughts?

Anyway, here's my new overlock:

*PhII 955 BE
3.6GHz
200Mhz * 18.5
NB 2200MHz
Vcore 1.45V
Vcpu-nb 1.3V
DDR 800MHz, 8-9-8-26, 1.6V
load temp 45.5
idle temp 24*


----------



## purduepilot

double


----------



## penbralat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purduepilot* 
I can't seem to get over 3.6-3.7GHz. Anything higher and it either doesn't post or it black screens upon logging into Windows. I was running the controller at 210MHz for a while and NB at 2310 or whatever, but pulled it back down to 200 and 2200 in case that was causing issues. I really feel like I should be able to get higher on 1.45V. Maybe I have a crappy chip. Any thoughts?

Anyway, here's my new overlock:

*PhII 955 BE
3.6GHz
200Mhz * 18.5
NB 2200MHz
Vcore 1.45V
Vcpu-nb 1.3V
DDR 800MHz, 8-9-8-26, 1.6V
load temp 45.5
idle temp 24*

Short of a few settings your setup's the same as mine but your vpu voltage is much lower than mine (1.45v+). Good luck with the OC. I have been trying to get mine over 3.6GHz for more than a week.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *penbralat*


Short of a few settings your setup's the same as mine but your vpu voltage is much lower than mine (1.45v+). Good luck with the OC. I have been trying to get mine over 3.6GHz for more than a week.


Yeah, it just doesn't seem to want to. I really want to push it up there, though, with this water cooling and 62 degree apartment.


----------



## fl0w3n

Sup guys, i've had my 965 C3 for about 2 months now. I'm looking to join the 4.0 club with it, and i am so close i can taste it...especially nice because it will be my first every entry into the 4ghz club. I'm just wondering if you guys could give me a little help with my wall i've seem to hit.

Currently this is where i sit.

core clock: 210
cpu multi: 19.0
ht multi: 13.0
nb multi: 14.0
ram ratio: 3:10 @ 8-8-8-24-33-2t

vcore: 1.5125 bios, 1.499 cpuz, 1.48 under load in hw monitor, 1.50 idle in hw monitor
cpu-nb: 1.35
ht: auto
nb: 1.3

28* idle and 45* load

currently i'm experiencing inconstancy with my crashes, a mix between blue screens, just a failed worker in prime (after 2-4 sets), and an occasional straight up reboot. 
what i want to know, is what is the safe limits on the voltages? what is within spec? i am guessing most of you will tell me if i turn my NB down i'll be able to get my core clock higher, but i have been told that a NB that doubles the ddr speed operates most efficient.

also, is there any program i can monitor my other voltages like nb cpu-nb ht etc?

Just for kicks i tried 
2750MHz on both HT and NB, and 1333 on the ram, keeping my volts the same, and bumped my core clock to 250 and cpu multi to 16 for 4.0GHz, and i still blue screen so i dont think its NB holding me back. i guess i just needa throw more volts at it...which i dont really want to do because i would like to keep a nice long life on this chip.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


Sup guys, i've had my 965 C3 for about 2 months now. I'm looking to join the 4.0 club with it, and i am so close i can taste it...especially nice because it will be my first every entry into the 4ghz club. I'm just wondering if you guys could give me a little help with my wall i've seem to hit.

Currently this is where i sit.

core clock: 210
cpu multi: 19.0
ht multi: 13.0
nb multi: 14.0
ram ratio: 3:10 @ 8-8-8-24-33-2t

vcore: 1.5125 bios, 1.499 cpuz, 1.48 under load in hw monitor, 1.50 idle in hw monitor
cpu-nb: 1.35
ht: auto
nb: 1.3

28* idle and 45* load

currently i'm experiencing inconstancy with my crashes, a mix between blue screens, just a failed worker in prime (after 2-4 sets), and an occasional straight up reboot. 
what i want to know, is what is the safe limits on the voltages? what is within spec? i am guessing most of you will tell me if i turn my NB down i'll be able to get my core clock higher, but i have been told that a NB that doubles the ddr speed operates most efficient.

also, is there any program i can monitor my other voltages like nb cpu-nb ht etc?

Just for kicks i tried 
2750MHz on both HT and NB, and 1333 on the ram, keeping my volts the same, and bumped my core clock to 250 and cpu multi to 16 for 4.0GHz, and i still blue screen so i dont think its NB holding me back. i guess i just needa throw more volts at it...which i dont really want to do because i would like to keep a nice long life on this chip.


Firstly I would keep the ht as close to possible to 2000, there is no benefit in overclocking the ht, and overclocking can cause instabilities.

I would set my nb frequency to 2400 with 1.23 volts, bring the core clock to 200, set the multi to 20, and up the vcore. Your chip probably needs more than 1.48 vcore under load.

Mine needs about 1.5volts under load to be stable.

Up the vcore to 1.53 in bios, that will give you enough vcore to be stable under load.

Also just for testing, keep your ram at stock, once you can get stable then you can concentrate on overclocking the ram.

When overclocking I always try to focus on one thing at a time so when I crash it's easier to pinpoint the problem.

If you overclock the nb, ht, ram and cpu and you crash it's gonna be harder to pinpoint the problem.

Good luck


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


Sup guys, i've had my 965 C3 for about 2 months now. I'm looking to join the 4.0 club with it, and i am so close i can taste it...especially nice because it will be my first every entry into the 4ghz club. I'm just wondering if you guys could give me a little help with my wall i've seem to hit.

Currently this is where i sit.

core clock: 210
cpu multi: 19.0
ht multi: 13.0
nb multi: 14.0
ram ratio: 3:10 @ 8-8-8-24-33-2t

vcore: 1.5125 bios, 1.499 cpuz, 1.48 under load in hw monitor, 1.50 idle in hw monitor
cpu-nb: 1.35
ht: auto
nb: 1.3

28* idle and 45* load

currently i'm experiencing inconstancy with my crashes, a mix between blue screens, just a failed worker in prime (after 2-4 sets), and an occasional straight up reboot. 
what i want to know, is what is the safe limits on the voltages? what is within spec? i am guessing most of you will tell me if i turn my NB down i'll be able to get my core clock higher, but i have been told that a NB that doubles the ddr speed operates most efficient.

also, is there any program i can monitor my other voltages like nb cpu-nb ht etc?

Just for kicks i tried 
2750MHz on both HT and NB, and 1333 on the ram, keeping my volts the same, and bumped my core clock to 250 and cpu multi to 16 for 4.0GHz, and i still blue screen so i dont think its NB holding me back. i guess i just needa throw more volts at it...which i dont really want to do because i would like to keep a nice long life on this chip.


my chip only needs 1.47 to stable on its own at 4.0ghz. with the nb at 2.6ghz it needs 1.49v and the nb needs 1.28v. leave the ht at 2.0ghz. Also try upping the ht link v as it will also help stablize the nb and cpu. I keep nb and ht link at same voltage. look in my sig for my 24/7 stable clock. give you an idea.


----------



## Memisis

I would like to submitt a stable oc.

Name: Memisis
CPU: amd 965 BE
Stepping: c3
Cpu Freq: 3900
Ref Mult: 200 * 19.5
VCore: 1.56 (see everest screen. bios set to 1.56xx v
cpu/nb V: 1.4
NB Freq: 2600
NB Volt: 1.2
Ram: 4gb ddr3 1066 8-8-8-22-30-1T
Motherboard: ASUS Crossahir III Formula
Bois: 1204
Cooler: Air/Zigamatek rifle w/ Delta 4000rpm fan
OS: Window 7 64bit
Platform: AM3
Stable: yes
3D06 cpu: 5415








[/IMG]

Load temps did not go above 47c, then i opened the window and it went down to 43c lol. That delta fan is really load and moves a lot of air, up to 150cfm!! Idle cpu temp is 27c with fan set to 1200rpm or so. Any tips or advice will be greatly appreciated.
P.S. VCore set after many failures due to rounding errors and crashing. No issue with heat though so i rolled with it. Hopefully I get on the list!!


----------



## doritos93

It's amazing to me how the above posters can get load temps of 47c with more voltage than what I'm giving my chip and I'm getting 55-58c! I must be doing something horribly wrong...


----------



## tmunn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


It's amazing to me how the above posters can get load temps of 47c with more voltage than what I'm giving my chip and I'm getting 55-58c! I must be doing something horribly wrong...


lol, it's because the fan he's using is akin to a leaf blower. A good fan can make a huge difference.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tmunn*


lol, it's because the fan he's using is akin to a leaf blower. A good fan can make a huge difference.


A good fan... where? Where do you install such a huge fan? Can you provide links to see what it looks like?


----------



## tmunn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


A good fan... where? Where do you install such a huge fan? Can you provide links to see what it looks like?


It looks like he is using this fan on his heat sink.

I'm tempted to order one for my xiggy.


----------



## tmunn

accidental double post, sorry.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


It's amazing to me how the above posters can get load temps of 47c with more voltage than what I'm giving my chip and I'm getting 55-58c! I must be doing something horribly wrong...


There are loads of variables, ambient temp, thermal compound, case and obviously fan.

The person who posted before you is using a delta fan, it's like the most powerful 120mm fan out there.

And people like me are on water.

What is your ambient temp? And what voltage and clock speed are you running at?


----------



## doritos93

I'm too lazy to type so here are my specs.










I was using OCZ Freeze but this Noctua cooler I got came with some compound and I thought I'd give it a try. Is one better than the other?

My case doesn't have the side panels installed. I leave it open to be able to use a spotcooler on the chipset.

I don't know what my ambient temp is since I don't have a thermometer in the room, and I don't trust the reading from the mobo.

This is the highest oc i was able to get btw. Anything higher and I blue screen or black screen.


----------



## doritos93

Here are things under load:










I'm thinking of just calling it quits. Give me hope oc.net!


----------



## its my first time

Looking at hw monitor I notice your min cpu vcore is 0.94, which means you have cool n quiet enabled.

First thing to do is disable this.

I've looked at everest and even the motherboard is ruuning quite warm.

Mine runs at like 26c, I'm assuming your ambient must be real high.

What I would do firstly is, remove your heatsink, and clean off the cpu and heatsink then reapply the thermal compund, use ocz freeze.

Apply a small dot in the middle of the cpu, and then mount the noctua heatsink.

Also I'm assuming you're using the supplied noctua fan, you're not using any of the low noise adapters are you?

if you are remove them as the cooling won't be as good.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Looking at hw monitor I notice your min cpu vcore is 0.94, which means you have cool n quiet enabled.

Not enabled. Under load the CPU throttles down to 800mhz (0.94v) on its own. I've asked the question loads of times here and on other forums and everyone points to Cn'Q. But it isn't that...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
What I would do firstly is, remove your heatsink, and clean off the cpu and heatsink then reapply the thermal compund, use ocz freeze.

I'm gonna try the other TIM tonight. I figured Noctua fan, Noctua TIM, prolly goes well together.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Also I'm assuming you're using the supplied noctua fan, you're not using any of the low noise adapters are you?

No low noise adapters. Although the instructions indicated that I should use the Y adapter to connect both fans to the same motherboard connector. I'm wondering if they could push a little more air if I connected them to an independent fan controller with each having their own source.

My ambient must be high yeah. The room must be like 20-25 degrees.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Firstly I would keep the ht as close to possible to 2000, there is no benefit in overclocking the ht, and overclocking can cause instabilities.

I would set my nb frequency to 2400 with 1.23 volts, bring the core clock to 200, set the multi to 20, and up the vcore. Your chip probably needs more than 1.48 vcore under load.

Mine needs about 1.5volts under load to be stable.

Up the vcore to 1.53 in bios, that will give you enough vcore to be stable under load.

Also just for testing, keep your ram at stock, once you can get stable then you can concentrate on overclocking the ram.

When overclocking I always try to focus on one thing at a time so when I crash it's easier to pinpoint the problem.

If you overclock the nb, ht, ram and cpu and you crash it's gonna be harder to pinpoint the problem.

Good luck

Why does over clocking the HT not provide any benefit? sounds good to me though, i'll try taking it back down.

The way i start my OC's is by individually upping each variable until i hit its wall, then putting it at stock and going to the next items wall.

I know my ram isn't my weak point, in fact i think its one of the strongest points in the system, it is the best ram i have personally used. 1600 is stable which is pretty awesome for 1333 ram.

Why are you suggesting i go with such a relatively low NB clock when my ram is much faster?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
my chip only needs 1.47 to stable on its own at 4.0ghz. *with the nb at 2.6ghz it needs 1.49v and the nb needs 1.28v*. leave the ht at 2.0ghz. Also try upping the ht link v as it will also help stablize the nb and cpu. I keep nb and ht link at same voltage. look in my sig for my 24/7 stable clock. give you an idea.

i don't understand the bolded part of your post lol, but other than that thank you for some voltages.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Memisis* 
Load temps did not go above 47c, then i opened the window and it went down to 43c lol. That delta fan is really load and moves a lot of air, up to 150cfm!! Idle cpu temp is 27c with fan set to 1200rpm or so. Any tips or advice will be greatly appreciated.
P.S. VCore set after many failures due to rounding errors and crashing. No issue with heat though so i rolled with it. Hopefully I get on the list!!

WOW, freakin impressive... your idle is my idle on my wc cpu loop, and your load is only 3*ish above my load...very impressive for air.

makes me think something is wrong with my loop lol, but i doubt it.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
Not enabled. Under load the CPU throttles down to 800mhz (0.94v) on its own. I've asked the question loads of times here and on other forums and everyone points to Cn'Q. But it isn't that...


Go to control panel in windows, then system and security, then power options then tell me what power plan you are on.

You should be on performance, and go to change plan settings then change advanced power settings, and then go to processor power management, then go to minimum power state and make sure it's set to 100%.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 

I'm gonna try the other TIM tonight. I figured Noctua fan, Noctua TIM, prolly goes well together.


The noctua nt-h1 paste is good, it's better than arctic silver, there is no curing time, but ocz freeze is better.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Why does over clocking the HT not provide any benefit? sounds good to me though, i'll try taking it back down.

The way i start my OC's is by individually upping each variable until i hit its wall, then putting it at stock and going to the next items wall.

I know my ram isn't my weak point, in fact i think its one of the strongest points in the system, it is the best ram i have personally used. 1600 is stable which is pretty awesome for 1333 ram.

Why are you suggesting i go with such a relatively low NB clock when my ram is much faster?


The ht link has been shown again and again as offering zero improvement in performance, infact it offers worse performance, and having it so high can cause instability.

I'll get you a link when I find it of various benchmarks, results comparing ht at stock and overclocked.

Here's just one example of whether ht link being overclocked gains any performance (scroll down to the bottom) LINK

the reason I said to back down the nb frequency is some chips can't maintain high overclocks on the nb frequency as the clock speed goes higher.

For example some chips need a low nb frequency in order to be stable at 4ghz, and it's often recommend to have 3.8 with say a 2600nb than 4ghz and 2000nb.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Go to control panel in windows, then system and security, then power options then tell me what power plan you are on.

You should be on performance, and go to change plan settings then change advanced power settings, and then go to processor power management, then go to minimum power state and make sure it's set to 100%.











No such option for me. Is it possible because Cn'Q has been disabled?
I've been wrestling with this for the past 2 months at least. I've been through it all, and I can't figure it out. I remember reading that other Asus users have a similar issue.

Cn'Q also has some in between steps that it takes. Mine goes from top clock to 800 mhz straight while Cn'Q will go for ex. 3600->2600>800 or something..


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Memisis* 
I would like to submitt a stable oc.

Name: Memisis
CPU: amd 965 BE
Stepping: c3
Cpu Freq: 3900
Ref Mult: 200 * 19.5
VCore: 1.56 (see everest screen. bios set to 1.56xx v
cpu/nb V: 1.4
NB Freq: 2600
NB Volt: 1.2
Ram: 4gb ddr3 1066 8-8-8-22-30-1T
Motherboard: ASUS Crossahir III Formula
Bois: 1204
Cooler: Air/Zigamatek rifle w/ Delta 4000rpm fan
OS: Window 7 64bit
Platform: AM3
Stable: yes
3D06 cpu: 5415








[/IMG]

Load temps did not go above 47c, then i opened the window and it went down to 43c lol. That delta fan is really load and moves a lot of air, up to 150cfm!! Idle cpu temp is 27c with fan set to 1200rpm or so. Any tips or advice will be greatly appreciated.
P.S. VCore set after many failures due to rounding errors and crashing. No issue with heat though so i rolled with it. Hopefully I get on the list!!

What are you using to read your core temps?

Everest is showing 0c









Are you referring to your cpu temp at 47c? If you are then your core temp is higher than that.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 









No such option for me. Is it possible because Cn'Q has been disabled?
I've been wrestling with this for the past 2 months at least. I've been through it all, and I can't figure it out. I remember reading that other Asus users have a similar issue.

Cn'Q also has some in between steps that it takes. Mine goes from top clock to 800 mhz straight while Cn'Q will go for ex. 3600->2600>800 or something..

Something isn't right, your cpu is being throttled, it's either due to high temps or your bios is messed up.

Or it could well be windows, the option to set the minimum processor state should be there.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Something isn't right, your cpu is being throttled, it's either due to high temps or your bios is messed up.

Or it could well be windows, the option to set the minimum processor state should be there.

Lol thanks for the heads up







Like I said, this has been taking up most of my OC time.

This problem occurs at various temps. And as you can see, it wasn't even happening at the CPU's threshold (which should be around 62 degrees)

And usually Windows doesn't forget to include options. Could it be a problem with Windows? I highly doubt that...


----------



## its my first time

*Doritos93* try this: go to your bios, enable cool n quiet, then go to power saving options, high performance and go back to advanced settings.

Hopefully you'll now have the options to set minimum processor state and maximum processor state, if you do set both to 100%

try that and let me know


----------



## its my first time

Could I also suggest that 3hrs blend in prime isn't long enough.

I ran for 3 hours fine, then when I tried again I blue screened at about 3hrs 30min.

I'd be interested in seeing those who have primed for 3hrs running prime95 again for longer and seeing how far you go.

I have managed to go longer by bumping the vcore by one notch.

I've been running it for a few hours, I'll post my results once it's done.

Thanks


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


The ht link has been shown again and again as offering zero improvement in performance, infact it offers worse performance, and having it so high can cause instability.

I'll get you a link when I find it of various benchmarks, results comparing ht at stock and overclocked.

Here's just one example of whether ht link being overclocked gains any performance (scroll down to the bottom) LINK

the reason I said to back down the nb frequency is some chips can't maintain high overclocks on the nb frequency as the clock speed goes higher.

For example some chips need a low nb frequency in order to be stable at 4ghz, and it's often recommend to have 3.8 with say a 2600nb than 4ghz and 2000nb.


Edit: read that link, AWESOME read, thank you very much. how can i start to learn about WHY these chips and chipsets behave like they do under different circumstances? it seems like such a specific question, i don't quite know how to start google'ng that lol.

Thanks for the link, i'll read it when i get the chance. I'm not so interested in actually hitting 4.0 as i am interested in learning WHY certain performance gains come and go from different clock speeds and combinations.

also, how do you like the 980a sli chipset? what were you able to get your overall OC too with that board and ddr2?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


Lol thanks for the heads up







Like I said, this has been taking up most of my OC time.

This problem occurs at various temps. And as you can see, it wasn't even happening at the CPU's threshold (which should be around 62 degrees)

And usually Windows doesn't forget to include options. Could it be a problem with Windows? I highly doubt that...


Had the same exact issue when i first installed my 965 and my 720 be both in ASUS boards. Would jump from its supposed to be speed down to 800mhz exactly. It was exactly what Its My First Time said though, and all i had to do was change my power profile to Performance...but i'm using windows 7 ultimate 64.

also had a similiar issue on a e8500 in a dfi p45 t2rs where it would throttle down, and IIRC i fixed it with the same exact thing..switching to Performance profile in Windows 7. i THINK i could not fix the issue in xp 64 with that 8500 though, even changing the power profile...but it was a long time ago so i dont remember.


----------



## NCspecV81

Gots a 955 C3 showing up Monday. Can't wait! Gonna compare it to the 965 C3.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Gots a 955 C3 showing up Monday. Can't wait! Gonna compare it to the 965 C3.












is it your hobby to find each chips limits?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


Why does over clocking the HT not provide any benefit? sounds good to me though, i'll try taking it back down.

The way i start my OC's is by individually upping each variable until i hit its wall, then putting it at stock and going to the next items wall.

I know my ram isn't my weak point, in fact i think its one of the strongest points in the system, it is the best ram i have personally used. 1600 is stable which is pretty awesome for 1333 ram.

Why are you suggesting i go with such a relatively low NB clock when my ram is much faster?

i don't understand the bolded part of your post lol, but other than that thank you for some voltages.

WOW, freakin impressive... your idle is my idle on my wc cpu loop, and your load is only 3*ish above my load...very impressive for air.

makes me think something is wrong with my loop lol, but i doubt it.


Hypertransport has to do more with bandwith. The higher the Hypert. the more unstable a system may be. Phenoms sweet spot is 2000MHz os so. The seem to become unstable over this frequency.

Source: http://www.windowsnetworking.com/art...Transport.html

One solution for higher data transfer rates is called HyperTransport. Most users will recognize this from some AMD products. In fact, HyperTransport was invented at AMD (with help from some industry partners) although it is now managed and promoted by an independent group called the HyperTransport Consortium.

HyperTransport is a point-to-point interconnecting system focused on chip-to-chip communications. From its inception it has been designed to offer high speeds and low latency. This is a requirement today and into the future as CPU clock speeds continue to increase. Chip-to-chip communication especially demands low latency and high performance. 
Being a point-to-point interconnect technology, as opposed to a bus system, offers many advantages for chip-to-chip communication. One advantage is that the communication signals do not require multiplexing. Also, these communication signals experience less interference and therefore experience less noise and can be transmitted with less power. This all combines for faster, and cleaner, communications. 
Another advantage of a point-to-point technology is that it does not suffer from degraded performance, as PCI buses do, as the number of devices connected increases. HyperTransport utilizes a direct connection between two devices only. More devices can be connected only by utilizing a daisy chain method. This means that the performance is the same as more devices are connected. 
*Packet Based *

HyperTransport is packet-based. This allows HyperTransport to play the interconnect role for many different purposes. This technology can be used to interconnect processing cores, RAM and CPU, or even external memory equipment. For more information on these memory types, see my previous articles on computer memory here, here, and here. Since the HyperTransport technology is packet-based, the hardware that is interconnected forms what most would consider a network. In the case of a super-computer having a network of processors interconnected with a point-to-point technology can be very beneficial. 
*Low Packet Overhead *

Like most networks, a HyperTransport network will have performance characteristics. HyperTransport happens to measure up very well when its performance is compared against other interconnect technologies such as PCI Express. One reason that HyperTransport compares favorably to its peers is the low packet overhead designed into the technology. 
HyperTransport required an 8 byte read request control packet for read operations. For write operations, HyperTransport uses an 8 byte write request control packet with and a 4 byte read response packet. This is it. That is all the overhead; 8 bytes for a read operation and 12 bytes for a write operation. PCI Express requires 20 to 24 bytes of overhead for its read and write operations. This is obviously a major advantage for HyperTransport. 
But all is not perfect for HyperTransport. I need to be fair to the PCI Express technology here. With HyperTransport, the data packet which follows the control packet(s) can only be from 4 to 64 bytes. The data packet for PCI Express can be up to 4096 bytes. So, in some instances PCI Express can have a lower packet overhead than HyperTransport. However, in my opinion, and I don't have any data to back this up, most read/write operations will require relatively small data packets; thus giving the advantage to HyperTransport. This is especially the case when we are talking about data transfers between processors. 








*Figure 1:* A diagram of packet overhead for HyperTransport and PCI Express.

Courtesy of www.hypertransport.org.

*Bandwidth *

HyperTransport was originally designed to offer significantly higher bandwidth than other competing technologies. One way it does this is to provide a Double Data Rate (DDR). Normally when data is digitally transmitted between two points, data is read as either high or low which represents either a 1 or 0. This data is read whenever the clock produces a high signal. With DDR, data can be read on the rising and falling edges of a clock signal. This means that in one full clock cycle a DDR capable transmission data can be read twice, producing twice the data rate. 
*Low Latency *

Low Latency is a design parameter which has been a focus of the HyperTransport technology since the beginning. HyperTransport can achieve this in part by having a single clock signal per set of 8 data bit paths. This is significant because other technologies, such as PCI Express, have their clocks embedded in a complicated encoding/decoding scheme at both ends of the data link. The method used by HyperTransport is effective in reducing the latency when compared to other technologies because the transmitting device does not need to spend time encoding the clock and the receiving device does not need to spend time decoding the clock. 
*Priority Request Interleaving *

Another aspect of HyperTransport which contributes to its high performance is what they call Priority Request Interleaving (PRI). This is a really cool idea. Figure 2 below shows how PRI works. The problem PRI solves is this: When the CPU is in the midst of a long communication sequence with peripheral device B and peripheral device A needs to communicate with the CPU device A will normally need to wait until device B is finished communicating in order to proceed with its own communication; this can take quite some time and obviously reduce the overall performance. 
PRI technology allows peripheral device A to insert a PRI packet into the data stream of device B. This PRI packet is read by the CPU which can then commence a communication sequence with device A on a different link channel. 
*







*
*Figure 2:* Diagram explaining PRI. Courtesy of www.hypertransport.org 
The HyperTransport technology has been designed from the beginning to provide board level interconnects which allow for high communication speeds with low latency, high bandwidth, and high scalability. By all accounts it has achieved these goals. HyperTransport is used in many applications from the embedded market, consumer electronics, home computers, enterprise level networking equipment, carrier grade networking equipment, and even super-computers.

However, not all of these applications use HyperTransport in the same way. Some processors include HyperTransport technology right in the processor. Such processors include many offerings from AMD, Transmetta, Broadcom, and PMC Sierra. Other processors, PowerMac's old G5 for instance, use HyperTransport as a high performance I/O bus that pipes data from PCI, PCI Express, USB, and other technologies through the system. HyperTransport provides excellent performance in both use case scenarios.


----------



## purduepilot

Do you guys typically have your CPUs running at full speed 24/7, then?


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Hypertransport has to do more with bandwith. The higher the Hypert. the more unstable a system may be. Phenoms sweet spot is 2000MHz os so. The seem to become unstable over this frequency.

Source: http://www.windowsnetworking.com/art...Transport.html

One solution for higher data transfer rates is called HyperTransport. Most users will recognize this from some AMD products. In fact, HyperTransport was invented at AMD (with help from some industry partners) although it is now managed and promoted by an independent group called the HyperTransport Consortium.

HyperTransport is a point-to-point interconnecting system focused on chip-to-chip communications. From its inception it has been designed to offer high speeds and low latency. This is a requirement today and into the future as CPU clock speeds continue to increase. Chip-to-chip communication especially demands low latency and high performance.
Being a point-to-point interconnect technology, as opposed to a bus system, offers many advantages for chip-to-chip communication. One advantage is that the communication signals do not require multiplexing. Also, these communication signals experience less interference and therefore experience less noise and can be transmitted with less power. This all combines for faster, and cleaner, communications.
Another advantage of a point-to-point technology is that it does not suffer from degraded performance, as PCI buses do, as the number of devices connected increases. HyperTransport utilizes a direct connection between two devices only. More devices can be connected only by utilizing a daisy chain method. This means that the performance is the same as more devices are connected.
*Packet Based*

HyperTransport is packet-based. This allows HyperTransport to play the interconnect role for many different purposes. This technology can be used to interconnect processing cores, RAM and CPU, or even external memory equipment. For more information on these memory types, see my previous articles on computer memory here, here, and here. Since the HyperTransport technology is packet-based, the hardware that is interconnected forms what most would consider a network. In the case of a super-computer having a network of processors interconnected with a point-to-point technology can be very beneficial.
*Low Packet Overhead*

Like most networks, a HyperTransport network will have performance characteristics. HyperTransport happens to measure up very well when its performance is compared against other interconnect technologies such as PCI Express. One reason that HyperTransport compares favorably to its peers is the low packet overhead designed into the technology.
HyperTransport required an 8 byte read request control packet for read operations. For write operations, HyperTransport uses an 8 byte write request control packet with and a 4 byte read response packet. This is it. That is all the overhead; 8 bytes for a read operation and 12 bytes for a write operation. PCI Express requires 20 to 24 bytes of overhead for its read and write operations. This is obviously a major advantage for HyperTransport.
But all is not perfect for HyperTransport. I need to be fair to the PCI Express technology here. With HyperTransport, the data packet which follows the control packet(s) can only be from 4 to 64 bytes. The data packet for PCI Express can be up to 4096 bytes. So, in some instances PCI Express can have a lower packet overhead than HyperTransport. However, in my opinion, and I don't have any data to back this up, most read/write operations will require relatively small data packets; thus giving the advantage to HyperTransport. This is especially the case when we are talking about data transfers between processors.








*Figure 1:* A diagram of packet overhead for HyperTransport and PCI Express.

Courtesy of www.hypertransport.org.

*Bandwidth*

HyperTransport was originally designed to offer significantly higher bandwidth than other competing technologies. One way it does this is to provide a Double Data Rate (DDR). Normally when data is digitally transmitted between two points, data is read as either high or low which represents either a 1 or 0. This data is read whenever the clock produces a high signal. With DDR, data can be read on the rising and falling edges of a clock signal. This means that in one full clock cycle a DDR capable transmission data can be read twice, producing twice the data rate.
*Low Latency*

Low Latency is a design parameter which has been a focus of the HyperTransport technology since the beginning. HyperTransport can achieve this in part by having a single clock signal per set of 8 data bit paths. This is significant because other technologies, such as PCI Express, have their clocks embedded in a complicated encoding/decoding scheme at both ends of the data link. The method used by HyperTransport is effective in reducing the latency when compared to other technologies because the transmitting device does not need to spend time encoding the clock and the receiving device does not need to spend time decoding the clock.
*Priority Request Interleaving*

Another aspect of HyperTransport which contributes to its high performance is what they call Priority Request Interleaving (PRI). This is a really cool idea. Figure 2 below shows how PRI works. The problem PRI solves is this: When the CPU is in the midst of a long communication sequence with peripheral device B and peripheral device A needs to communicate with the CPU device A will normally need to wait until device B is finished communicating in order to proceed with its own communication; this can take quite some time and obviously reduce the overall performance.
PRI technology allows peripheral device A to insert a PRI packet into the data stream of device B. This PRI packet is read by the CPU which can then commence a communication sequence with device A on a different link channel.
*







*
*Figure 2:* Diagram explaining PRI. Courtesy of www.hypertransport.org
The HyperTransport technology has been designed from the beginning to provide board level interconnects which allow for high communication speeds with low latency, high bandwidth, and high scalability. By all accounts it has achieved these goals. HyperTransport is used in many applications from the embedded market, consumer electronics, home computers, enterprise level networking equipment, carrier grade networking equipment, and even super-computers.

However, not all of these applications use HyperTransport in the same way. Some processors include HyperTransport technology right in the processor. Such processors include many offerings from AMD, Transmetta, Broadcom, and PMC Sierra. Other processors, PowerMac's old G5 for instance, use HyperTransport as a high performance I/O bus that pipes data from PCI, PCI Express, USB, and other technologies through the system. HyperTransport provides excellent performance in both use case scenarios.


this is EXACTLY the type of read i was looking for Jimibgood, thank you so much. so many aha!'s and ohh's as i realized how and why reading that. thank you.
i wish there was a hole book on this stuff...


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purduepilot* 
Do you guys typically have your CPUs running at full speed 24/7, then?

Yeah I only go for overclocks that I can run 24/7.

I've never understood overclocking at a crazy voltage to see what a chip does if you're not gonna use it.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Yeah I only go for overclocks that I can run 24/7.

I've never understood overclocking at a crazy voltage to see what a chip does if you're not gonna use it.

it's nice for us to see its limit, but it's not personally my thing either...

p.s. pretty srue i have found stability at 4.0, just going to work on my ram timings now. how do i show how long i ran prime for when i go to submit my cpuz and stuff to get on the chart?

and whats the deal with my monitor going to sleep crashing my system...


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


Do you guys typically have your CPUs running at full speed 24/7, then?


Heck yeah! IMO if it can push it, then why not? Besides, new and better tech is constantly being released so when it's done for, then it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


it's nice for us to see its limit, but it's not personally my thing either...

p.s. pretty srue i have found stability at 4.0, just going to work on my ram timings now. how do i show how long i ran prime for when i go to submit my cpuz and stuff to get on the chart?

and whats the deal with my monitor going to sleep crashing my system...


What I do is press the *PrtScrn* on my keyboard and paste it into paint, and then upload it.

this takes a pic of my desktop.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
What I do is press the *PrtScrn* on my keyboard and paste it into paint, and then upload it.

this takes a pic of my desktop.










try the snipping tool. It's much better and no need to get the entire desktop.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
try the snipping tool. It's much better and no need to get the entire desktop.

Thankyou.

You learn something new everyday


----------



## fl0w3n

lol let me rephrase the question. i know how to take a screen shot, but what i dont know how to do is prove to you guys i have ran prime for the required 3hrs.

Currently i am prime stable at 200*20 @ 1.52 (idle is 1.57) for only a couple hours then i crash with a bsod. HT is a 2ghz and NB is at 2.8ghz @ 1.3v for testing purpose.

is such a drastic vdroop normal on these chips? .05 seems to be a big amount to me.


----------



## purduepilot

Just to clarify, I meant do you disable all throttling on your processor. For example, I'm overclocked to 3.7GHz right now (200*18.5) but at the moment it's only actually doing 800MHz because all I'm running is Firefox. If I opened up Ansys or something, it would go back up to 3.7GHz. You guys would have throttling disabled all the time so as to have going 3.7GHz to power your screensaver?


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


lol let me rephrase the question. i know how to take a screen shot, but what i dont know how to do is prove to you guys i have ran prime for the required 3hrs.

Currently i am prime stable at 200*20 @ 1.52 (idle is 1.57) for only a couple hours then i crash with a bsod. HT is a 2ghz and NB is at 2.8ghz @ 1.3v for testing purpose.

is such a drastic vdroop normal on these chips? .05 seems to be a big amount to me.


You take a screenshot with your username in the screenshot in a notepad/wordpad. Like this:










And vdroop is dependant on the motherboard and even the psu can effect it.

The nb/imc is tested after a couple of hours, 2800 on the nb frequency is too high and likely the cause of your blue screen, tone it down to 2600.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


Just to clarify, I meant do you disable all throttling on your processor. For example, I'm overclocked to 3.7GHz right now (200*18.5) but at the moment it's only actually doing 800MHz because all I'm running is Firefox. If I opened up Ansys or something, it would go back up to 3.7GHz. You guys would have throttling disabled all the time so as to have going 3.7GHz to power your screensaver?


Cool n quiet should ideally be disabled when overclocking.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
lol let me rephrase the question. i know how to take a screen shot, but what i dont know how to do is prove to you guys i have ran prime for the required 3hrs.

Currently i am prime stable at 200*20 @ 1.52 (idle is 1.57) for only a couple hours then i crash with a bsod. HT is a 2ghz and NB is at 2.8ghz @ 1.3v for testing purpose.

is such a drastic vdroop normal on these chips? .05 seems to be a big amount to me.


The Vdroop is not from chip.


----------



## izallica

new batch 0946 dpmw on air


----------



## xd_1771

Well so far anything above 3.8ghz requires insane voltages. I hope the 0927DPMW stepping isn't a bad one








Phenom II x4 965 C2 @ 3.816ghz:








Note that I blurred out the background (hey, is it any business for people to know what programs I use?







) here; also, the calculator is to show how many minutes the entire thing takes, in case anyone else wants to have a go at IntelBurn. Much faster than Prime95, ideal for me and my limited schedule








Also, notice my awesome 47 degree high temp







and this is IntelBurn guys, Prime95 would probably only hit 45.
NB @ 2753mhz, memory @ 707mhz [1414 effective] 6-6-6-18-24-1T, and GPU [GTS-250] at 800/1900/1333.
Did 20 high passes of IntelBurn and it's stable; will find time to Prime95 overnight soon though








The entire thing is also controlled by K10STAT - I find the custom Cool'N'Quiet features in there (esp. compared to PhenomMSRTweaker which only allows 2 p-states) are especially useful. I ran into a lot of problems with it at first... (well actually the entire process sucked for me







)


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


lol let me rephrase the question. i know how to take a screen shot, but what i dont know how to do is prove to you guys i have ran prime for the required 3hrs.

Currently i am prime stable at 200*20 @ 1.52 (idle is 1.57) for only a couple hours then i crash with a bsod. HT is a 2ghz and NB is at 2.8ghz @ 1.3v for testing purpose.

is such a drastic vdroop normal on these chips? .05 seems to be a big amount to me.


2.8Ghz on the NB is a little too much. Also its your motherboard, Asus has tendencies to cause big Vdroops. With older AM2 motherboards theres an option you can choose to turn it off, I can't remember where tho but It is not in the OCing section.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


With older AM2 motherboards theres an option you can choose to turn it off, I can't remember where tho but It is not in the OCing section.


Could that option be "Load Line Calibration"?


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


You take a screenshot with your username in the screenshot in a notepad/wordpad. Like this:










And vdroop is dependant on the motherboard and even the psu can effect it.

The nb/imc is tested after a couple of hours, 2800 on the nb frequency is too high and likely the cause of your blue screen, tone it down to 2600.


Thank you. Oh damn. Why is the testing of it delayed?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


The Vdroop is not from chip.










i know i kinda spaced on that one

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


2.8Ghz on the NB is a little too much. Also its your motherboard, Asus has tendencies to cause big Vdroops. With older AM2 motherboards theres an option you can choose to turn it off, I can't remember where tho but It is not in the OCing section.


Arg, i'm thinking of trying out a GB board. I liked the 775 GB board i had, but this ASUS has been pretty good to me for OCing so far.


----------



## Dale-C

I don't think so. I think his has voltage in the name though.

OGHerijuana try out a SB750 Asus motherboard like a Crosshair III.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


I don't think so. I think his has voltage in the name though.

OGHerijuana try out a SB750 Asus motherboard like a Crosshair III.


A good friend of mine who works at a company building custom computers shared with me his distaste for crosshairs, because i was looking at getting one at first before i choose my m4a79t. Although he didn't state why really, i just trust his opinions.

I do currently have SB750, but taking another look at the crosshair III it seems like a real nice board, the nice onboard sound is a bonus.

I've had the thought of adding my chipset to my WC Loop, so taking out the part of the beefier cooling on the Crosshair III, is my only advantage over my m4 the thicker PCB and the xfi?
Does it beat my 8+2 phase?


----------



## Dale-C

Well the Crosshair looks nicer and probably has better Ocing ability.


----------



## zepidus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


A good friend of mine who works at a company building custom computers shared with me his distaste for crosshairs, because i was looking at getting one at first before i choose my m4a79t. Although he didn't state why really, i just trust his opinions.

I do currently have SB750, but taking another look at the crosshair III it seems like a real nice board, the nice onboard sound is a bonus.

I've had the thought of adding my chipset to my WC Loop, so taking out the part of the beefier cooling on the Crosshair III, is my only advantage over my m4 the thicker PCB and the xfi?
Does it beat my 8+2 phase?


the crosshair is also an 8+2 power phase board, they are both great boards, they each have a few extra features that are a plus and distinquish them from their counterpart, the crosshair comes with the nice sound card, and led poster, and it does have a thick pcb, you get a few extra little features like the memok button, and start and reset/ clear cmos buttons. The m4a79t has the quad pcie 2.0 slots going for it at the moment, to where if you were planning on trip or quad crossfiring some lower end cards it might prove to be the better bet for the consumer. both are good boards


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


Well the Crosshair looks nicer and probably has better Ocing ability.


haha looks can be deceiving, that is usually my last thought i take into account when building my system. i will try to research it a little more, i'm guessing if it is capable of higher clocks it is because of the larger chipset coolers. maybe some one with a crosshair III will happen to mosey on by here and share with us the type of options they have in their bios, because i have a pretty large list of options already on my m4a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zepidus*


the crosshair is also an 8+2 power phase board, they are both great boards, they each have a few extra features that are a plus and distinquish them from their counterpart, the crosshair comes with the nice sound card, and led poster, and it does have a thick pcb, you get a few extra little features like the memok button, and start and reset/ clear cmos buttons. The m4a79t has the quad pcie 2.0 slots going for it at the moment, to where if you were planning on trip or quad crossfiring some lower end cards it might prove to be the better bet for the consumer. both are good boards


I was not considering doing tri or quad sli, i'll stay away from x8 link haha. i have the start/reset buttons on my m4a, but the crosshair looks much better placed and the cmos clear button would be supurb. what is led poster? just an error checking method should one come up? i'm guessing memok is a quick memtest the board performs? considering it only has pluss's over what my board has, i will try to check it out more in depth. another thing is i got my m4a for 120$ brand new from Fry's when its 188$ on newegg, so that could be a nice upgrade if i get a good sell price considering its brand new and has all the box and stuff.

with the thicker pcb, is it like the gb's 2mm? will it theoretically make the board run cooler because there is more area for the heat to dissipate too?


----------



## zepidus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


haha looks can be deceiving, that is usually my last thought i take into account when building my system. i will try to research it a little more, i'm guessing if it is capable of higher clocks it is because of the larger chipset coolers. maybe some one with a crosshair III will happen to mosey on by here and share with us the type of options they have in their bios, because i have a pretty large list of options already on my m4a

I was not considering doing tri or quad sli, i'll stay away from x8 link haha. i have the start/reset buttons on my m4a, but the crosshair looks much better placed and the cmos clear button would be supurb. what is led poster? just an error checking method should one come up? i'm guessing memok is a quick memtest the board performs? considering it only has pluss's over what my board has, i will try to check it out more in depth. another thing is i got my m4a for 120$ brand new from Fry's when its 188$ on newegg, so that could be a nice upgrade if i get a good sell price considering its brand new and has all the box and stuff.

with the thicker pcb, is it like the gb's 2mm? will it theoretically make the board run cooler because there is more area for the heat to dissipate too?


An led poster is just as you say, an error checking method, it's used like your chassis speaker is for informing you of what problem might be ocurring with your system start up, you don't have to worry about decyphering any beeps though, as it tells you plainly on the lcd screen what it was that made the system hang up, you can also use it to display your temperatures and voltages while physically using your computer (it works great for keeping an eye on temps during hardcore gaming)

memok is a quick reset button that will change all of your ram specifications back to their default settings, I've already had to use this once while testing some overclocks on my ram and it worked like a charm

I do believe that having a thicker pcb allows for a better dispersment of heat running through the motherboard, my crosshair never gets above 31celcius even under full load. I can say that with this board, heat won't be an issue nb and sb always run cool on it.

the price you got that board for though is amazing.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zepidus*


An led poster is just as you say, an error checking method, it's used like your chassis speaker is for informing you of what problem might be ocurring with your system start up, you don't have to worry about decyphering any beeps though, as it tells you plainly on the lcd screen what it was that made the system hang up, you can also use it to display your temperatures and voltages while physically using your computer (it works great for keeping an eye on temps during hardcore gaming)

memok is a quick reset button that will change all of your ram specifications back to their default settings, I've already had to use this once while testing some overclocks on my ram and it worked like a charm

I do believe that having a thicker pcb allows for a better dispersment of heat running through the motherboard, my crosshair never gets above 31celcius even under full load. I can say that with this board, heat won't be an issue nb and sb always run cool on it.

the price you got that board for though is amazing.



Thanks, the features you described are enough to make me interested in trying this board out. I did not realize you had the board yourself. Have you ever used a m4a79t? I am wondering if they have different bios options for overclocking, i cant imagine any more options than my current m4a, only possibly a different lay out of the options.

I'm going to put my board up FS and see what type of offers i get.

in HW monitor, is 31* my MB temp and 24* my ambient?


----------



## zepidus

"OGHerijuana" Thanks, the features you described are enough to make me interested in trying this board out. I did not realize you had the board yourself. Have you ever used a m4a79t? I am wondering if they have different bios options for overclocking, i cant imagine any more options than my current m4a, only possibly a different lay out of the options.

I'm going to put my board up FS and see what type of offers i get.

in HW monitor, is 31* my MB temp and 24* my ambient? "

those are good temps for your board, your ambient temp is only about 3c lower than mine too so that's a plus for both boards, I have never used the m4a personally but my friend tells me it overclocks like a pro. I think the bios on the m4a and the crosshair are pretty close to the same thing given a few minor differences, they should basically have all of the numerous options in the bios that asus boards now-a-days seem to come with. I for one find the bios on the crosshair better than any i've used prior, everything is laid out in a neat designated order, and it's easy to maneuver around within. I imagine you might get a pretty descent offer for that board too if you're looking to trade or sell. (if you want to check out a review, here's one showing the many similarities to the m4a79t which the crosshair basically is with a few extras but minus the 2extra pci 2.0e slots http://www.trustedreviews.com/mother...III-Formula/p1)

yes the 31c is your MB temp and yes i believe that the 24c is the closest to your ambient temperature, it should actually be the (tcase temperature if i'm not mistaken) which shouldn't be much more than +2 or -2 celcius off from your ambient temp


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zepidus*


"OGHerijuana" Thanks, the features you described are enough to make me interested in trying this board out. I did not realize you had the board yourself. Have you ever used a m4a79t? I am wondering if they have different bios options for overclocking, i cant imagine any more options than my current m4a, only possibly a different lay out of the options.

I'm going to put my board up FS and see what type of offers i get.

in HW monitor, is 31* my MB temp and 24* my ambient? "

those are good temps for your board, your ambient temp is only about 3c lower than mine too so that's a plus for both boards, I have never used the m4a personally but my friend tells me it overclocks like a pro. I think the bios on the m4a and the crosshair are pretty close to the same thing given a few minor differences, they should basically have all of the numerous options in the bios that asus boards now-a-days seem to come with. I for one find the bios on the crosshair better than any i've used prior, everything is laid out in a neat designated order, and it's easy to maneuver around within. I imagine you might get a pretty descent offer for that board too if you're looking to trade or sell. (if you want to check out a review, here's one showing the many similarities to the m4a79t which the crosshair basically is with a few extras but minus the 2extra pci 2.0e slots http://www.trustedreviews.com/mother...III-Formula/p1)

yes the 31c is your MB temp and yes i believe that the 24c is the closest to your ambient temperature, it should actually be the (tcase temperature if i'm not mistaken) which shouldn't be much more than +2 or -2 celcius off from your ambient temp



Thank you for the info, and for the link. I checked out a review on occ.com and they reviewed the crosshair then benched it against the m4a79t and the gb equivalent and the crosshair was ahead 95% of the time even though most of the time it was only by 1-2 points in the 30 some benchs they did.

The extra goodies the crosshair comes with is enough to make me want it...now its just a matter of getting 35 rep points so i can sell some stuff on here









Anyone that reads some of my posts, hook it up with some rep!


----------



## jimibgood

Wonder when they are going to pull this thread from stickies. It never gets updated.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Wonder when they are going to pull this thread from stickies. It never gets updated.









really? i wanted to upload my results once i find my max OC


----------



## fl0w3n

well here is my submission for now...i want 2.8 on the NB, i'm going to keep trying on this setup and hopefully when i get my crosshair III i can pull that. also going to keep tightening timings, i got to 6 other times...just didnt try for tonights prime run. and last i'll work down the volts if i can

CPU: 4013MHz @ 1.575 Bios
HT: 2000MHz @ Auto Bios
NB: 2608MHz @ 1.30 Bios
DDR3: 1336 @ 7-7-7-23


----------



## its my first time

Nice clock OGHerijuana what is your ambient?


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


Nice clock OGHerijuana what is your ambient?


thank you, i tried to run 2.8ghz on the NB prime all night while i slept, but windows says "prime has encountered an error and needs to close" but prime it self doesnt say any hardware errors like it normally would...it was only 10 min into it too :/

My ambient was pretty low, i'm in california and its been raining pretty hard, i had my window wide open and my ceiling fan on full so i'm guessing my ambient was 20* or lower. (after last night it says my lowest ambient in HW monitor is 20*) the lowest i hit idleing is 28* 
... should i even be considering reseating my block because i think i got a bad as5 spread (after checking out a video with different as5 applications and then watching the spread with a piece of glass) or even lapping my cpu?? i mean we are all about extreme here...but its that just needless warranty killing overkill?


----------



## doritos93

Anyone impressed by this?



It's impressive to me since my old boards (M3A78-EM & M4A78-PLUS) could not even hit 3.4 on stock voltage. This Gigabyte board lasted about 4 hours Prime95 without touching anything except for the multiplier. It BSOD after the 4 hours. I upped the voltage one notch (0.0025) and it's still going past the 4 hour mark.

My cpu also runs cooler on this board too. Like 5-7 degrees cooler. Thats pretty significant when you're temps are already close to the max temp threshold.

And vcore fluctuation! The asus boards never kept a constant vcore for more than 2-3 seconds. CPU-Z always read a change. Not with this Gigabyte board tho. Tiny bit of Vdroop but after that, vcore stays constant. So right now 3.6 on 1.36v

Anyway, the main point of this post was to ask why is there such a huge quality difference between Asus and Gigabyte boards in the same price range? Why does Asus even include overclocking options when their boards are meant for regular users?

I've always bought Asus boards. I think the past 5 boards I,ve had were Asus. I've bought Asus boards for people I know. But I won't ever buy another Asus board unless It's the highest end board they produce, it seems as if anything lower is much too low.


----------



## izallica

Passed 3 hours blend on windows 7 64bit but temp so danger










1.58v vcore on bios

Batch 0946dpmw


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *izallica* 
Passed 3 hours blend on windows 7 64bit but temp so danger

1.58v vcore on bios

64 C cpu temp is over the max temp given by AMD.


----------



## Tryxx

Hoping this is enough information to get me into the club. A bit concerned about the high temps on load, but computer was stable for over 9 hours - not sure how worried I should be. I've been doing things the newbie way, since this is my first serious attempt at overclocking. I tried going for 4.0GHz at first, and after about an hour and a half in Prime95 I got restarts. I'm hesitant to try again by raising voltages, consider my high temp of 59C in this test. Funny though, just sitting there the computer runs at 31C.

CPU-Z link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=963592

Screenshot: 

3DMark06 Score: 20937 3DMarks
Screenshot:









Specs are in my signature. The H-50 is a push/pull intake on the back of the case (had issues reaching the front). If I need to provide any other information let me know.


----------



## izallica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


64 C cpu temp is over the max temp given by AMD.


She will be fine. . .


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *izallica* 
Passed 3 hours blend on windows 7 64bit but temp so danger










1.58v vcore on bios

What is that desktop gadget you're using? I like it!


----------



## izallica

^ It's everest osd not gadget desktop, you can find that's setting in preference of everest ultimate ed


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *izallica*


^ It's everest osd not gadget desktop, you can find that's setting in preference of everest ultimate ed


You have a pcmark vantage score for your build? Really curious what your's gets since we have pretty much the exact same build albeit ddr


----------



## izallica

^ no i dont have vantage, i just online from my mobilephone, so i cannot download vantage application

Update my result on memory & nb clock

Blend 3 hours


----------



## FlanK3r

Izallica:its the same C3 chip? Or do u have a new?


----------



## ranger1

hi was hoping i could get a few tips on RAM OC,please.

I want to overclock my gskill ddr2 8500 which is rated at 1066 at 5.5.5.15. However due to limitations with phenom II i can only get 800 on auto so i am going to have oc to get to 1066.

My question is this:

Its easy enough to OC cpu to 3.6 using just the ref, which will oc my memory as well. But in order to get to memory speed of 533 what do I need to do? I have read the stickies on this subject and understand that the divider has a lot to do with this but cannot understand how to do this. Do i keep reducing multiplier and increasing ref to get to 533 on memory.

am i on the right track?


----------



## izallica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
Izallica:its the same C3 chip? Or do u have a new?

I have new chip, batch 0946dpmw


----------



## gsk3rd

boo ya. next 3.0ghz nb.


----------



## mrhandy65

can i use the small fft test or inplace large ffts in prime 95 or does it have to be the blend. i cant seem to get the blend to run, it always crashes core 2. cant figure it out. it doest crash the computer, core two just fails. but i can pass large ffts just not blend...


----------



## doritos93

Maybe your RAM is to blame. I couldn't pass blend either with a MB that had defective RAM slots.


----------



## mrhandy65

i can test memtest86 though. so i think that i have a stable ram overclock.. and it doesnt crash the computer, just stops core two. kinda weird.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
boo ya. next 3.0ghz nb.











May i ask what your volts are for everything?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrhandy65* 
can i use the small fft test or inplace large ffts in prime 95 or does it have to be the blend. i cant seem to get the blend to run, it always crashes core 2. cant figure it out. it doest crash the computer, core two just fails. but i can pass large ffts just not blend...

Thats instability. That happens to me but if i keep it running i usually bsod


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
boo ya. next 3.0ghz nb.










Dude that is insane! good work. How many volts and is it just stock cooling on the chipsets?

If you can get 3Ghz on the NB, I might tat that MSI Mobo instead of the Crosshair!


----------



## mr-Charles

Dale-C . . . CONGRAT's on that last OC ! ! !







. . . but, a bit confused as why your Core Temp states =1.4125v. and the CPU-Z states =1.544V. ? ? ?









mr. Charles .









.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. Charles* 
Dale-C . . . CONGRAT's on that last OC ! ! !







. . . but, a bit confused as why your Core Temp states =1.4125v. and the CPU-Z states =1.544V. ? ? ?









mr. Charles .









.


not his OC









thats a quote of gsk3rd's OC.

i am wondering his voltages as well.


----------



## Dale-C

Haha yea I wish lol. Yea sometimes CoreTemp doesn't pickup temps right, when I change volts on my 6000+ Core Temp still thinks its at 1.4V and doesn't read FSB past 280 lol.


----------



## mr-Charles

. . . . . . ooooOOOp's, sorry all, me bad for reading wrong





















.....

mr. Charles .










.


----------



## Flux




----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 









Sweet volts! damn.

but thats only a 40m prime...does it last past that?


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
boo ya. next 3.0ghz nb.










Very nice stuff. Whats your NB VID?


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
Very nice stuff. Whats your NB VID?

wondering the same.


----------



## mr-Charles

....is this sufficient enough, OR, am i needed to present ANY other info??



...showing of 12hrs Prime95 [Blend], seem's to be STABLE to me . . .

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1264498236

other Info:

stepping= CACAC AC0944FPMW [C3]
cpu/nb voltage= 1.1v
NBvoltage= 1.1v
SBvoltage= 1.2v
cooling/cooler= AIR/Corsair H50
OS= XPpro+SP2_32bit

mr. Charles .









.


----------



## Ves

This is what I managed so far since getting assembling my new computer.












I still need to give it a proper run in Prime (12+ hours)


----------



## fl0w3n

I am re-doing my OC guys. Trying a different approach to see if I can push it any more.

Interesting to me, I am finding that while OC'ing my NB, 1.1v is sufficient for NB volts and anything more will not help stability. Only increasing CPU-NB volts will help the NB stability. Hmm, why is that so? It would make sense to me that when OC'ing the NB...it would need more volts to itself specifically. Unless i am misunderstanding where the CPU-NB volts are applied to and the NB volts are applied to.

Anywho, i am wondering if there is something else i can do besides Prime95 to stress my NB harder...currently i am running a custom blend with the exact same settings as large fft, but i changed the memory usage in mb from 8 to 1600.


----------



## menozcm

CPU-Z validator
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=980188

screen shot of 3 hours of Prime95









link to bigger pic


----------



## fl0w3n




----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 









very nice stuff. you must have hella low ambient temps. how long prime stable so far?


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
very nice stuff. you must have hella low ambient temps. how long prime stable so far?


not really, i just **** about noise and have 4x110cfm scythes and 2 med speed yate loons and 1 140mm

idk, failed after about an hour. backed it down to 3.9 with 2.8 nb. good enough for me. already hit 4ghz club with 4.0 and 2.6


----------



## hitman1985

well so far it looks like im stable on my sig with with ~1.4v stock cpu voltage and a 19 multi









only thing i have to do now is set my ram to 7/8/7/24 and see if shes still stable to run haha

temps aren't too bad, 49C Max on prime after the first 1/2 hr and ill do a overnight run later when i m done playing mw2







(fan speed on medium / not really noticeable over regular room sounds i get 51C max)

lets hope i get it dialed in this way, so i can start folding for a little bit xD

cpu-z validation link:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=982194



cpu-z validation link updated (lower ram timings):

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=982270



* updated 2nd screen with new ram timings, 1hr stable, excessive testing will be done overnight, and reported in tomorrow morning


----------



## Concept

This is my 1st time OCing. I know it's probably not the best, but I found a stable starting point at least.


----------



## Flux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Sweet volts! damn.

but thats only a 40m prime...does it last past that?


I haven't pushed it past 3 hours due to moving house. but it would easily last 24 hours at these clocks. It's been stable enough to last 4 days of uptime and heavy heavy Mass Effect 2 usage without flaking out.

Next is 4.00ghz. On air.


----------



## mr-Charles

....oK; i have had this on the side running for WHAT you see & being Stable for 12 hours of Prime95 even!!! this i will tend to try and push a bit more but if you can notice WHAT my NB Freq. & Ht Link = 2? ! ? ! {and that's being set in the BIOS at "Auto", & for pretty much all else...







} = Basically, i only changed the CPU v-core voltage and the Dram voltage & Multi to get set @ 4.0, as well as took it a notch down from 1600 to 1333 for Memory Clock for OC'n = . . . . and wahhhh...LA ! ! !







[ one thing i did do different this time was use the "clear cmos button" prior to changing much IF i got BSOD or A Reboot or Lockup/Freeze when i try'd to Prime95..]
So, this i will use and my starting point to play & change more/less etc. . . {...._*MaYbE*_ this is because of the Tim= setting-in...come to find out i used the tube of my AS*3* instead of my AS5, and didn't really pay any attention till now when i pick'd up my tube of MX3 to read's about and notice'd......WHAT AS*3* . . . .







......







}




. . . click here 2 C (P95-Blend) screenshot. . .

mr. Charles .









*.....UPDATE =* .....here's an update for this and it's setting's =

...I have left all the setting's as showing per the previous screenshot and commence'd to run this on *Prime95*, again, BUT, on the *Large FFT* setting's, {previous run was on Blend}, which tend to be a bit "Stiffer/more Demanding upon the CPU" of a stability run......seem's harder to pass this setting then any of the other's..........but, it has been running 3 hr's so far, gonna let this go for at least 8hrs; at then, i will get screenshot of, and post *IF* it makes it to then . . . .

*>>> latest UPDATE =* ...have just finished with 12 hrs Prime95_Lrg FFT test . . . .i am convinced for this being good enough Stable . . .







. . . screenshot for this update is the second one . . .
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1264863514

.


----------



## mr-Charles

.....previous posting now has an UPDATED screenshot {second one} to show for being 12hrs_Prime95-*LRG* FFT stress test'd . . . .









mr. Charles .









.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flux* 
I haven't pushed it past 3 hours due to moving house. but it would easily last 24 hours at these clocks. It's been stable enough to last 4 days of uptime and heavy heavy Mass Effect 2 usage without flaking out.

Next is 4.00ghz. On air.

4 days and playing games will not equal to what prime blend will do to it. Prime blend will also stress the nb and ram more so than playing a game. That is why three hours is the minimum as around 2.5hrs the nb and ram are stressed.


----------



## Kevlo

CPU: 955 Running at 3.6 (havent tried to push it any farther as i've only had it one day)
Revision: C3
400 Mhz Overclock
Voltage:1.425
HT/Northbridge: 2200 (4400Mhz Double Pumped)
Cooler: Thermaltake Spin Q

I really have no clue what batch it is never tough to look


----------



## metal_gunjee

Just ordered my 955 C3 from Newegg yesterday!
I had a taste of Phenom II with the X3 720 a few months back, now it's time for the big daddy!


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
Just ordered my 955 C3 from Newegg yesterday!
I had a taste of Phenom II with the X3 720 a few months back, now it's time for the big daddy!









hahahahah i had a 720 last week, i have my 955 running at the same speed of 3.6 and it is a huge performance increase


----------



## Satellitehead

I got a 965 on its way drooling as i type


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
4 days and playing games will not equal to what prime blend will do to it. Prime blend will also stress the nb and ram more so than playing a game. That is why three hours is the minimum as around 2.5hrs the nb and ram are stressed.

You guys want to REALLY test your setup? Download IntelBurn and Run 20+ passes @ Maximum Stress level!!!!

THEN and ONLY Then, Will you see just how well your CPU holds up with it's Current settings...

Also has anyone been taking not of the Batch numbers and Die Cut Numbers on their chips?

What Numbers are What on the processors IHS... (For those of you that don't know)

-1st line of Numbers is the OPN (Ordering Part Number)
*HDZ955FBK4DGM*

-2nd Line of 2 groups of numbers are the Stepping and then the Batch Date
*CACAC AC*= Stepping and *0946DPMW*= Date/ Batch

-3rd Line of numbers (Last 5) are the Die Cut Number from the wafer
*90001-9xxxx*


----------



## purduepilot

Keep hitting a wall at 3.7, so this is probably going to be the last time I'll try to improve for a while... Hopefully it will be enough to get me on the list.

955BE
210 x 17.5 = 3.675GHz
NB 2310
RAM DDR3 1400MHz (700DDR), 7-8-7-24
CPU voltage 1.4625
CPU-NB voltage 1.3
RAM voltage 1.6
all else auto/default

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991924


----------



## hal515

My C3 955. 4009.1MHz (19x211)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991118

EDIT:
Here is Prime95 recordings.

Quote:



[Sun Jan 31 19:49:07 2010]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.498046875, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Sun Jan 31 21:15:08 2010]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 21:30:42 2010]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 21:46:01 2010]
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 22:01:35 2010]
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 22:17:07 2010]
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 22:32:28 2010]
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 22:47:52 2010]
Self-test 14K passed!
Self-test 14K passed!
Self-test 14K passed!
Self-test 14K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 23:03:24 2010]
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 23:19:23 2010]
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 23:34:43 2010]
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
[Sun Jan 31 23:50:31 2010]
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 00:06:32 2010]
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 00:22:43 2010]
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 00:37:49 2010]
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 00:53:14 2010]
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 01:09:32 2010]
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 01:24:39 2010]
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 01:39:59 2010]
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 01:56:15 2010]
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
[Mon Feb 01 02:12:40 2010]
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hal515* 
My C3 955. 4009.1MHz (19x211)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991118

Showoff. What are your temps at full load? I can't seem to get anything above 3.7 stable, even with temps around 50 and 1.475 volts.


----------



## tmunn

Here is an update on my 955 C3.

3.8GHz (200 x 19)
1.45v CPU
1.2v CPU/NB
All else stock.

3hr prime stable
Also passed 20 runs of IBT.
Max temps 52C.


----------



## hal515

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purduepilot* 
Showoff. What are your temps at full load? I can't seem to get anything above 3.7 stable, even with temps around 50 and 1.475 volts.

48-50C max.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


Showoff. What are your temps at full load? I can't seem to get anything above 3.7 stable, even with temps around 50 and 1.475 volts.


You're probably gonna have to come up on the core voltage a little more. See what you can get from 1.5v


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


You're probably gonna have to come up on the core voltage a little more. See what you can get from 1.5v










Another question: What causes more temperature increase: increasing voltage or increasing clock speed? Until I get some quality TIM on my H50 I don't have _too_ much room to play with...


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


Another question: What causes more temperature increase: increasing voltage or increasing clock speed? Until I get some quality TIM on my H50 I don't have _too_ much room to play with...


clock speed does not increase temps. Voltages is the only thing that does.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tmunn*


Here is an update on my 955 C3.

3.8GHz (200 x 19)
1.45v CPU
1.2v CPU/NB
All else stock.

3hr prime stable
Also passed 20 runs of IBT.
Max temps 52C.


You should be hitting 4.0ghz with that much voltage. My 965 c3 hits 4.0ghz with only 1.47v.

With 1.45v and 52c temps I would focus on some better cooling. I am on water and push 1.49-1.5v through my cpu for my 24/7 clock and even with that much I idle around 29c, loads around 40.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


You're probably gonna have to come up on the core voltage a little more. See what you can get from 1.5v










Is that advisable for a 24/7 overclock? My temps probably won't allow me to keep it like that, but assuming they were low enough is there any reason why I should hesitate to run at max voltage 24/7?


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Quote:



My temps probably won't allow me to keep it like that, but assuming they were low enough is there any reason why I should hesitate to run at max voltage 24/7?


If the temps allow, then there's no reason why not!

The life span of any cpu may be reduced by oc'ing, but I'm sure you know that anyway. Having said that, I've never had a broken CPU before. Other hardware, yes, but not a CPU.


----------



## metal_gunjee

If you can keep your temps in line there's no reason not to go over 1.5v


----------



## gsk3rd

1.5v for a 24/7 stable clock is safe as long as temps are down. Voltage no matter how much will degrade a cpu over time. How much time, probably 5-6 years but people with our obsession typically do not keep cpus for more than 2 years.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
1.5v for a 24/7 stable clock is safe as long as temps are down. Voltage no matter how much will degrade a cpu over time. How much time, probably 5-6 years but people with our obsession typically do not keep cpus for more than 2 years.

That's what I wanted to know!


----------



## Capwn

Is there any known good batch numbers for the new C3 955's?? I just reseated mine and made sure to take down the numbers on mine. Im just curious as too if its from a " good batch " or if any good batches have been identified. Also TB 100% honest I dont even know which of these numbers I wrote down is the batch number. COuld somebody enlighten me to this







?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
Is there any known good batch numbers for the new C3 955's?? I just reseated mine and made sure to take down the numbers on mine. Im just curious as too if its from a " good batch " or if any good batches have been identified. Also TB 100% honest I dont even know which of these numbers I wrote down is the batch number. COuld somebody enlighten me to this







?

check the first link in my sig. The lower the number so the better, so far.


----------



## tmunn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


You should be hitting 4.0ghz with that much voltage. My 965 c3 hits 4.0ghz with only 1.47v.

With 1.45v and 52c temps I would focus on some better cooling. I am on water and push 1.49-1.5v through my cpu for my 24/7 clock and even with that much I idle around 29c, loads around 40.


"That much voltage"? Have you looked at the chart on the first page of this thread? Mine's only 0.05V above the 1.40V stock.

This is my better cooling, lol. That 52C was from IBT, not prime. Typical loads(games, ect..) only hit around 45C.

I'm confident that I can get 3.9, if I can get 4.0 then that's just a bonus.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
check the first link in my sig. The lower the number so the better, so far.

Cool thx for clearing that up + rep.
Now can I ask how to find out if my chip is from a "good batch"?
The second line reads like this "CACAC AC 0946 EPDW"


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tmunn* 
"That much voltage"? Have you looked at the chart on the first page of this thread? Mine's only 0.05V above the 1.40V stock.

This is my better cooling, lol. That 52C was from IBT, not prime. Typical loads(games, ect..) only hit around 45C.

I'm confident that I can get 3.9, if I can get 4.0 then that's just a bonus.

Any ideas for moi, then? During my overclocking I've only increased voltage incrementally as necessary after it becomes unstable.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tmunn*


"That much voltage"? Have you looked at the chart on the first page of this thread? Mine's only 0.05V above the 1.40V stock.

This is my better cooling, lol. That 52C was from IBT, not prime. Typical loads(games, ect..) only hit around 45C.

I'm confident that I can get 3.9, if I can get 4.0 then that's just a bonus.


You would be suprised how much voltage it will take to hit 4.0ghz. so you are only .05v above 1.4v. so that puts you at 1.45v. With 1.45v you are hitting 52c. Typical loads are hitting 45c. To me that is hot. Regardless of what clock it is I would hate to see you push 1.5v through it. Remember the thresh hold is 62c but has been known that even hitting 55c is about the thresh hold for stability. All I am saying is you need some better cooling or a possible reseat.


----------



## tmunn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purduepilot* 
Any ideas for moi, then? During my overclocking I've only increased voltage incrementally as necessary after it becomes unstable.

I've been following theses guides, pretty much to the letter.

http://www.techreaction.net/forums/showthread.php?t=367
http://www.techreaction.net/2009/05/...ng-essentials/

The part in the second link about the ksods vs bsods was probably the most helpful part to me. You definitely need to check it out if you haven't already.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
You would be suprised how much voltage it will take to hit 4.0ghz. so you are only .05v above 1.4v. so that puts you at 1.45v. With 1.45v you are hitting 52c. Typical loads are hitting 45c. To me that is hot. Regardless of what clock it is I would hate to see you push 1.5v through it. Remember the thresh hold is 62c but has been known that even hitting 55c is about the thresh hold for stability. All I am saying is you need some better cooling or a possible reseat.

Yes, I am familiar with the 55C threshold. I may have left out an important piece of information in my other post, the case fans were on low. On high, I've had the vcore up to 1.55, running IBT, with the temps hovering around 54-56C at the peak. If I do indeed need to run those kinds of voltages, there are still a couple of other tricks left up my sleeve. Like getting my lap on, IC7, taping the HS, ect... I'm just slowly working my way up


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tmunn* 
I've been following theses guides, pretty much to the letter.

http://www.techreaction.net/forums/showthread.php?t=367
http://www.techreaction.net/2009/05/...ng-essentials/

The part in the second link about the ksods vs bsods was probably the most helpful part to me. You definitely need to check it out if you haven't already.

Yes, I am familiar with the 55C threshold. I may have left out an important piece of information in my other post, the case fans were on low. On high, I've had the vcore up to 1.55, running IBT, with the temps hovering around 54-56C at the peak. If I do indeed need to run those kinds of voltages, there are still a couple of other tricks left up my sleeve. Like getting my lap on, IC7, taping the HS, ect... I'm just slowly working my way up









I used the second link when I was first getting started with it, but I haven't looked at the first one yet.


----------



## mav2000

15.974 - Phenom II X4 965 @ 4332 Mhz [228*19]- Thermalright Venemous X - MSI GD70 - 4GB OCZ Platinum DDR3 @ 1520 7-7-7-24 AIR










Finally below 16 on air....


----------



## mr-Charles

NICE mav2000, jst AwEsOmE ! ! !







mind me asking: WHAT do you have set for NB voltage and CPU-NB voltage ? ? ?







. . . . again, GREAT OC there . . . . .









mr. Charles .









.


----------



## mav2000

1.35V on cpu nb and stock on NB.


----------



## mr-Charles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
1.35V on cpu nb and stock on NB.

. . . . .thnx for that reply back of info . . . . . .







i just can't see that your setting's for the NB Freq.= 2963.9







. . . . . being set for this, you had no problem's for restarting or even from cold bootups???

mr. Charles .









.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Finally got my 955 topped out on my AM2+ setup.
A few weeks down the road I'll be upgrading to AM3, DDR3 and better cooling so I'll be doing another run after that.
Vdroop on this motherboard is _terrible_! Ran windows @ 4GHz but the voltage drops off too much under load to get it stable. Can't pull more than 1.472v under load









Let's not get this on the chart yet though. It was only one night's work and I'm still pushing a few MHz here and there. 3.84 is looking good but I haven't prime tested yet.


----------



## novar234

Here is stable at 3 hours on stock voltage...

http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/9...able383hrs.jpg


----------



## DarkShooter

this cant be considered stable according to the real tests...but it does run anything i want at this clock....games, apps, multi-tasking and intel burn test, even tho i forgot to ss it and cba to do it again..=D

so here it goes...

this is NuclearMC score...it's not a big deal, but proves some stressing on the cores...










this is the CPU, and temps...



















random note...
the core clock on the app is wrong, dunno why, just noticed when i uploaded it..

random note 2:
the temps are 2ÂºC higher than real temps (according to the LCD Poster from Asus Crosshair III Formula)...figure which one is real...

random note 3:
to everyone calling me crazy coz i did this with a stock cooler...well yea..im crazy, but AMD does rock with lower temps than all my Intel Builds...

and the suicide run

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=997887

temps were about 47ÂºC tops...but wasnt stable, getting BSOD when i stress it...cba to test another voltage on it...


----------



## gsk3rd

Just ordered my 955 c3 chip. Hoping for 4.2ghz cpu and 3.0ghz nb stable.


----------



## elctgames67

Overclocked my c3 965 to 3.8 using stock volts and only increasing the multiplier. Everything else is at stock.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elctgames67*


Overclocked my c3 965 to 3.8 using stock volts and only increasing the multiplier. Everything else is at stock.


Awesome now push it to 4.0ghz and OC the NB.


----------



## elctgames67

Do i need to increase the multiplier first and then oc the nb? And how high should i increase the nb, and what exactly does this improve?


----------



## purduepilot

Okay, I've been stable with these settings for a month or so:
210 x 17.5 for 3.675GHz on the CPU with 1.475 V
NB 2310 MHz at 1.3 V
memory 1400MHz 7-8-7-24 1.6V
temps with Prime95 around 50C
All other settings auto

I tried to get my CPU faster tonight with 210*18 = 3.78GHz. First time left everything else the same. Crashed within 15 minutes with Prime. Then CPU voltage 1.4875. Crash within 15 minutes, temps still around 50. Then CPU voltage 1.5, temps still reasonable, crash again. Then NB frequency up to the next multiplier, still crashed. any advice?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elctgames67* 
Do i need to increase the multiplier first and then oc the nb? And how high should i increase the nb, and what exactly does this improve?

In bios you will need to change the multiplier. Shoot for 13x which will give you 2.6ghz nb. This is a decent OC and will net roughly 15-20% better performance. But test them independently of each other that way you are working with less variables.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purduepilot* 
Okay, I've been stable with these settings for a month or so:
210 x 17.5 for 3.675GHz on the CPU with 1.475 V
NB 2310 MHz at 1.3 V
memory 1400MHz 7-8-7-24 1.6V
temps with Prime95 around 50C
All other settings auto

I tried to get my CPU faster tonight with 210*18 = 3.78GHz. First time left everything else the same. Crashed within 15 minutes with Prime. Then CPU voltage 1.4875. Crash within 15 minutes, temps still around 50. Then CPU voltage 1.5, temps still reasonable, crash again. Then NB frequency up to the next multiplier, still crashed. any advice?

In my experience with the Phenom II's multiplier has been the best solution for me. Many others will argue but again this is my experience. Star off easy. Go 18.5 multi and then 200 bus. This will give you 3.7ghz. Test here. I say bump the volts to 1.5. and see if it is stable. Then back off the v one notch at a time. Once you get it, OC the NB.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Welp folks I'd like to join for real now









See the screenshot attached showing 8.5 hours of Prime95 blend.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1003936


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


Okay, I've been stable with these settings for a month or so:
210 x 17.5 for 3.675GHz on the CPU with 1.475 V
NB 2310 MHz at 1.3 V
memory 1400MHz 7-8-7-24 1.6V
temps with Prime95 around 50C
All other settings auto

I tried to get my CPU faster tonight with 210*18 = 3.78GHz. First time left everything else the same. Crashed within 15 minutes with Prime. Then CPU voltage 1.4875. Crash within 15 minutes, temps still around 50. Then CPU voltage 1.5, temps still reasonable, crash again. Then NB frequency up to the next multiplier, still crashed. any advice?


i believe that your voltage is still a bit high, leave the FSB out and use the multiplier only, you can easily get 3.9Ghz stable at 1.4v


----------



## Mikeyfly300

Here are my numbers


----------



## NerfHurder

8 Hours. All I got is a log shot....hopefully good enough.










yea.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


Welp folks I'd like to join for real now









See the screenshot attached showing 8.5 hours of Prime95 blend.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1003936



omg....only with 1.408V?!!!!


----------



## Satellitehead

Well here we are before prime95.

I just not sure if i should push the volts any higher.

What do you all think?


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


In my experience with the Phenom II's multiplier has been the best solution for me. Many others will argue but again this is my experience. Star off easy. Go 18.5 multi and then 200 bus. This will give you 3.7ghz. Test here. I say bump the volts to 1.5. and see if it is stable. Then back off the v one notch at a time. Once you get it, OC the NB.

Rinse and repeat.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*


i believe that your voltage is still a bit high, leave the FSB out and use the multiplier only, you can easily get 3.9Ghz stable at 1.4v


Okay, I'll try using just the multiplier. However, the reason I have been using a little FSB is for my RAM. It is _supposed_ to be DDR3 1600MHz 7-8-7-24, but I can never get it to POST with those settings. 1333MHz 7-8-7-24 works just fine, as does the 1400MHz I get with the 210 FSB. For overclocking purposes, though, I'll give things a try with a 200FSB and upping the CPU multiplier. Any ideas for the RAM, though? Would I be better off with looser timings and 1600MHz or tighter timings and 1333MHz? There's a thread that a lot of people like to reference comparing latencies with frequencies and how a lower frequency with tighter timings can be faster than a higher frequency with slower timings.


----------



## menozcm

same oc as here but this is stable after 30 hours









http://www.flickr.com/photos/3225868...43641/sizes/l/


----------



## Antitoon

Hello. This is my first post in this forum. I hope this is the right topic for such a question and that I haven't missed any stickies about that. If so, please accept my apologies in advance.

Please excuse me for not reading the whole thread, but... ehm... it's *only* 347 pages.









I have just got a Phenom II 955 BE, stepping C3 I think (so says CPU-Z). I want to overclock it a bit for fun, not really for performance since I don't use any professional softwares or resource hungry games, and actually the old P4 660 was already good enough.









I am currently on air with the stock heatsink, but I am waiting to get a mobo backplate (which is not included in my AsRock







) to install the Coolit Domino. I actually care more for having a silent PC than a supermegatopmaxoverclocked superperforming one.









I found out that playing with the multiplier only the CPU will reach about 4.40 GHz. No stability tests (yet), but at that frequency the MoBo can still perform the POST and let me access the BIOS. All this with the default voltage. The FSB can be increased (keeping a low multiplier) up to 237/238 MHz, and any multiplier keeping the CPU freq. below the mentioned 4.40 GHz will work. Reading people playing with that processor, I believe I am quite lucky to get this without even touching the voltages.

Now the great question is: how risky is it to perform a bit of overvolting? Today overclocking is quite safe, and AFAIK, although the manufacturers say that they don't recommend it, the risk of doing damage by playing with the clock speeds only it's very low, but what if I change the voltage? I don't absolutely want to burn/cook/break/zap/zott my CPU. Reading the table in the first post I see that somebody has reached 1.6 v, but I see people saying that these CPU don't like high voltages. And what about the NB frequency and voltage? Can anybody give me a suggestion?

Many thanks.


----------



## Capwn

On the stock heatsink I wouldnt go any higher than 1.475-1.5 for the vcore. And I personally wouldn't try running stress tests on that stock heatsink . But to get 4+ ghz stable you will in all likleyhood need 1.5 + for your vcore (unless you have a golden chip







). I took 1.55 for me to become stable. Upping my CPU VDD voltage enabled me to drop my vcore slightly to 1.53 and maintain my stability.
I would shoot for 3.6 ish MAX on the stock heatsink (if I were you) .
/


----------



## Antitoon

Don't worry, I have no intention of doing real overclock with stress tests with the stock heatsink, I have only tested which frequencies will let my system boot so far, and I won't do anything more until I install water cooling. I am just wondering if I do really risk frying my CPU by touching the voltage settings, which should theoretically be more dangerous than just altering frequencies. Are there any reports of actually killing a Phenom II by setting too high voltages?

In any case, what is CPU VDD? Isn't it the same thing as vCore?


----------



## purduepilot

Tried doing a pure multiplier overclock with 1.5V; 4.0GHz, 3.9GHz, and 3.8Ghz failed within a minute on Prime95. 215*17.5 = 3.7625GHz stable 4.5 hours with 1.5V. Now to see if I can get the voltage down... Core temp hovered in low 50s but hit 58 at one point.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1006357


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purduepilot* 
Tried doing a pure multiplier overclock with 1.5V; 4.0GHz, 3.9GHz, and 3.8Ghz failed within a minute on Prime95. 215*17.5 = 3.7625GHz stable 4.5 hours with 1.5V. Now to see if I can get the voltage down... Core temp hovered in low 50s but hit 58 at one point.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1006357

I would try a reset on the h20. You should not be hitting that high of temps with that.


----------



## doritos93

man.. im really disappointed. i went all the way to WC in hopes of a 4ghz 24/7 OC but its a no go. this is the absolute best I can get


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
man.. im really disappointed. i went all the way to WC in hopes of a 4ghz 24/7 OC but its a no go. this is the absolute best I can get











Yeah that seems to be the wall I'm hitting with my 955BE C2 as well. Yours made it a little farther, probably due to your lower temperatures.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


man.. im really disappointed. i went all the way to WC in hopes of a 4ghz 24/7 OC but its a no go. this is the absolute best I can get












You are only at 1.42 volts. Take that thing up to 1.55v and get your 4.0ghz. btw, what size monitor are you using. It is tiny.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


You are only at 1.42 volts. Take that thing up to 1.55v and get your 4.0ghz. btw, what size monitor are you using. It is tiny.


Isn't that the voltage _after_ the drop? When I'm running Prime95 on my processor, Vcore is 1.5V and the CoreTemp program will show that, but CPU-Z shows ~1.45V. As soon as the processor goes back to idle, CPU-Z shows close to 1.5V again.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
You are only at 1.42 volts. Take that thing up to 1.55v and get your 4.0ghz. btw, what size monitor are you using. It is tiny.

haha, i think its a 17 or something. pretty small yeah, but its the only thing that fits on my desk

man, the other day i went at it and i didn't have much luck. anyway i'm too stubborn to stop so ill keep going.

1.55 is the general consensus? how about cpu-nb?


----------



## Quantum Reality

For the person who was surprised at my relatively low operating voltages -

I'm not much chop on the general Phenom situation; I just know I was able to achieve this stable OC with an idle operating voltage of 1.424V. I'm not sure how similar AMD's vDroop is to Intel's but as far as I know this voltage I have is within tolerances AMD has for Phenom IIs. I might try a 20x multiplier but I'm not sure that will be stable.


----------



## dropped93

I am ordering my Phenom ii x4 965 this week. I noticed that there is a 125w and a 140w version. It looks like the 125w is the newer version. Is one better than the other? Is the 125w better for overclocking?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Yes, the 125W is the C3 revision. As it runs cooler you will find it won't get as hot when you OC.


----------



## Chadwicksracing

Hello I am new. I will attempt to benchmark and overclock with you guys. 4.0 Ghz is a breeze.

I hate taking the voltage up so much, since the temps are so adversely effected. 1.450 V right now. I noticed a lot of guys had to go past 1.5 to get 4.2 and up. If I were able to keep the temps down low enough, would I need to go so high in voltage?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


haha, i think its a 17 or something. pretty small yeah, but its the only thing that fits on my desk

man, the other day i went at it and i didn't have much luck. anyway i'm too stubborn to stop so ill keep going.

1.55 is the general consensus? how about cpu-nb?


1.55v cpu and 1.5v on the cpu-nb. though 1.45 is about where 2.8-3.0ghz are being called stable.


----------



## purduepilot

Are there any heat concerns when you start messing around with the NB? All my motherboard has are the stock heatsink fins in a few locations.


----------



## Mastiffman

I have something for you guys to ponder.....

I'm stable at:
CPU----3.811Ghz (231x16.5) @ 1.41v (BIOS)
CPUNB--3Ghz @ 1.39v (BIOS)
HTLink--3ghz @ 1.28v (BIOS)
4G Ram-1540Mhz CL6-6-6-18-24-1T @ 2.03v (Rated for 2.0v-2.05v)
Litereally Stable in Prime95 Blend mode for over 24hurs...










I bumped the CPU Multi to x17 for 3.927Ghz and left everything else the same cause that was the only settingt hat I changed.

-So tested inSmall Ftt's first no go. One core failed withon the 1st min.
-Bumped CPU Core volts to 1.42v no go. Same thing 1 core failed within 1st min.
-Bumped CPU Core volts to 1.43v passed Small fft's for over 2hours. I Stopped it and
-Ran Blend and failed after 2hours. Must have been Vcore since 3Ghz CPUNB/HTlink Passed blend for over 24hours.
-Bumped CPU Core volts to 1.44v failed Blend after 5.5hours. Thought (okay on the right track...)
-Bumped CPU Core volts to 1.45v.... FAILS AFTER 1hr 54mins....
-Ran Blend again changing Nothing and it fails after 5mins....

So W-T-Fock is going on? This is the Second C3 PhenomII that has acted like this. Like it reaches a certain point and the volts just stop working... Like the volt curve changes all of the sudden, dramatically??????

Any suggestions or are these CPU's really that "group" of quality......... it doesn't make sense to me.... Maybe I'm missing something!?


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I have something for you guys to ponder.....

I'm stable at:
CPU----3.811Ghz (231x16.5) @ 1.41v (BIOS)
CPUNB--3Ghz @ 1.39v (BIOS)
HTLink--3ghz @ 1.28v (BIOS)
4G Ram-1540Mhz CL6-6-6-18-24-1T @ 2.03v (Rated for 2.0v-2.05v)
Litereally Stable in Prime95 Blend mode for over 24hurs...

I bumped the CPU Multi to x17 for 3.927Ghz and left everything else the same cause that was the only settingt hat I changed.

-So tested inSmall Ftt's first no go. One core failed withon the 1st min.
-Bumped CPU Core volts to 1.42v no go. Same thing 1 core failed within 1st min.
-Bumped CPU Core volts to 1.43v passed Small fft's for over 2hours. I Stopped it and
-Ran Blend and failed after 2hours. Must have been Vcore since 3Ghz CPUNB/HTlink Passed blend for over 24hours.
-Bumped CPU Core volts to 1.44v failed Blend after 5.5hours. Thought (okay on the right track...)
-Bumped CPU Core volts to 1.45v.... FAILS AFTER 1hr 54mins....
-Ran Blend again changing Nothing and it fails after 5mins....

So W-T-Fock is going on? This is the Second C3 PhenomII that has acted like this. Like it reaches a certain point and the volts just stop working... Like the volt curve changes all of the sudden, dramatically??????

Any suggestions or are these CPU's really that "group" of quality......... it doesn't make sense to me.... Maybe I'm missing something!?


HT link at 3ghz??? you do realize it causes instability and actually decreases 3d performance above 2.2? 1.8 to 2.2ghz is where it should be...


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


HT link at 3ghz??? you do realize it causes instability and actually decreases 3d performance above 2.2? 1.8 to 2.2ghz is where it should be...


 Have you tested it personally? I have. I've seen the increase, plus it helps with stablizing a higher then normal CPUNB OC... So, now it's stable "Upto" 2200Mhz? Funny. it used to be "Not over 2000mhz" and under if needed... As long as you are giving it enough voltage like the rest, it's fine... I'm not try to be a prick but if it's Stable, then how can it be "Unstable"? You see my point?

I'm asking for suggestions on issue at hand... As previsouly stated, everything was over 24 hours stable when I stopped the Prime95 Blend test.


----------



## tmunn

Mastiffman, surely you can agree that the CPU is either stable or unstable, there is no in-between. Assuming that crashes are truly random, a crash at 23hrs is no more "stable" than a crash at 5mins. Do you see where I'm going with this? At 3.8 it's stable, while anything higher is not. It just might be that the higher CPU speed is causing instability elsewhere, meaning something else needs tweaking as well, not just the vcore. What that is, exactly? I'll let you know when I find out. I'm stuck at 3.85ish myself.

Side note: is anyone here using ACC with this chip?


----------



## timsvpr

Would like to be added to the list:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1010967

For all other info go here


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
I have something for you guys to ponder.....

I'm stable at:
CPU----3.811Ghz (231x16.5) @ 1.41v (BIOS)
CPUNB--3Ghz @ 1.39v (BIOS)
HTLink--3ghz @ 1.28v (BIOS)
4G Ram-1540Mhz CL6-6-6-18-24-1T @ 2.03v (Rated for 2.0v-2.05v)
Litereally Stable in Prime95 Blend mode for over 24hurs...










I bumped the CPU Multi to x17 for 3.927Ghz and left everything else the same cause that was the only settingt hat I changed.

-So tested inSmall Ftt's first no go. One core failed withon the 1st min.
-Bumped CPU Core volts to 1.42v no go. Same thing 1 core failed within 1st min.
-Bumped CPU Core volts to 1.43v passed Small fft's for over 2hours. I Stopped it and
-Ran Blend and failed after 2hours. Must have been Vcore since 3Ghz CPUNB/HTlink Passed blend for over 24hours.
-Bumped CPU Core volts to 1.44v failed Blend after 5.5hours. Thought (okay on the right track...)
-Bumped CPU Core volts to 1.45v.... FAILS AFTER 1hr 54mins....
-Ran Blend again changing Nothing and it fails after 5mins....

So W-T-Fock is going on? This is the Second C3 PhenomII that has acted like this. Like it reaches a certain point and the volts just stop working... Like the volt curve changes all of the sudden, dramatically??????

Any suggestions or are these CPU's really that "group" of quality......... it doesn't make sense to me.... Maybe I'm missing something!?

The testing I have done resulted in similar results. My conclusion has come down to basically, certain frequencies do not work well with other frequencies. example, your 2.8ghz, 3.0ghz nb and 3.0ghz ht link are stable for 24 hours but by changing one thing throws it all off. Its like a lock, one little notch will not unlock it. It is a matter of finding the right "key for the hole".


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tmunn* 
Mastiffman, surely you can agree that the CPU is either stable or unstable, there is no in-between. Assuming that crashes are truly random, a crash at 23hrs is no more "stable" than a crash at 5mins. Do you see where I'm going with this? At 3.8 it's stable, while anything higher is not. It just might be that the higher CPU speed is causing instability elsewhere, meaning something else needs tweaking as well, not just the vcore. What that is, exactly? I'll let you know when I find out. I'm stuck at 3.85ish myself.

Side note: is anyone here using ACC with this chip?

Gotcha.... I'm starting back at 1.42v for 3.927Ghz and Running Small fft's to make sure that the CPU is stable by itself, then I'll move to the CPUNB/HTL and Ram....

I haven't implimented the ACC on this OC attempt... It does help. If you have a weak core Set ACC to "Per Core?" and set all of the rest of the cores to "0%" and the weak core to "+2%". this should aid in stablizing that core... Or if it's 2 cores then do the same thing... Others to "0%" and weak ones @ +2%.. Start there and if you need to change to +4% and so on. How mcuh any given weak core will need IDK..... I'm sure that it varies.

Good Luck and thanks for the reminder....


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mastiffman* 
Gotcha.... I'm starting back at 1.42v for 3.927Ghz and Running Small fft's to make sure that the CPU is stable by itself, then I'll move to the CPUNB/HTL and Ram....

I have impliment the ACC on this OC attempt... It does help. If you have a weak core Set ACC to "Per Core?" and set all of the rest of the cores to "0%" and the weak core to "+2%". this should aid in stablizing that core... Or if it's 2 cores then do the same thing... Others to "0%" and weak ones @ +2%.. Start there and if you need to change to +4% and so on. How mcuh any given weak core will need IDK..... I'm sure that it varies.

Good Luck and thanks for the reminder....









And how do you figure out which cores are more unstable than the others? (Apart from when Prime95 tells you when one core failed and the others are running.)


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


And how do you figure out which cores are more unstable than the others? (Apart from when Prime95 tells you when one core failed and the others are running.)


LOL- You hit the nail on the head brother.... That or turn 3 cores off a time and test the one that's left on at the Frequency in question.... With Prime95.

It's funny because normally I would test with snmall fft's first and then if it's stable then go into the Blend. But that testing above I skip it for some DA reason... Maybe I should have been increasing the CPUNB volts instead.... But then again it could have needed HTL volts.









I've SmallFFTing for over 1.5hrs fine. Thanks for the reminder... That's why I came here...

* EDIT:* Well Prime95 in Blend mode passed overnight and passing the 8.5hour Mark.... Thanks again guys! All that i needed was a bump in CPUNB volts....

HT Ref Clk @ 231Mhz
CPU---------3.927Ghz @ 1.42v (BIOS)
CPUNB------3.003Ghz @ 1.40v (BIOS) 
HT Link------3.003ghz @ 1.28v (BIOS)
Ram---------1540Mhz CL-6-6-6-18-24-1T @ 2.02v

*EDIT/ UPDATE:* On the Above Setting it has passed Prime95 in Blend for over 30 hours. Now I'll be moving up to 4.040Ghz with all of the same settings.


----------



## Chadwicksracing

I just got done with a stable 4 ghz. 5 hours Prime95.

Core V: 1.525

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1014019

I will post my screen shot tomorrow afternoon.

POSTED. Thanks, and here I go for 4.1 today.

EDIT: Looks like I can be stable on the same volts with 4.1 Post my screen later tonight.

EDIT: So I was not able to obtain a 4.1 overclock...My goal now is to overclock other areas. The more important things, like North Bridge and HT speeds and Ram speed. Sure, I can get the CPU to go 4 Ghz. But, does that help speed, not much. Without faster mem, HT, and NB speeds, whats the point? My current cooling system is going to hit its max, at 4.2 CPU (1.575 Vcore) anyways. Why not make it go faster, so I can back up the processor speed.

Currently NB = 2.8
HT = 2.8
CPU 3.6

I was reading, max on this CPU I have ( PH II 965 C3 125W) 4 ghz on the HT. So I am going on that.









Current NB = 3.0
HT = 3.0
CPU = 3.8


----------



## AWadd618

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chadwicksracing*


I just got done with a stable 4 ghz. 5 hours Prime95.

Core V: 1.525

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1014019

I will post my screen shot tomorrow afternoon.

POSTED. Thanks, and here I go for 4.1 today.

EDIT: Looks like I can be stable on the same volts with 4.1 Post my screen later tonight.

EDIT: So I was not able to obtain a 4.1 overclock...My goal now is to overclock other areas. The more important things, like North Bridge and HT speeds and Ram speed. Sure, I can get the CPU to go 4 Ghz. But, does that help speed, not much. Without faster mem, HT, and NB speeds, whats the point? My current cooling system is going to hit its max, at 4.2 CPU (1.575 Vcore) anyways. Why not make it go faster, so I can back up the processor speed.

Currently NB = 2.8 
HT = 2.8
CPU 3.6

I was reading, max on this CPU I have ( PH II 965 C3 125W) 4 ghz on the HT. So I am going on that.









Current NB = 3.0
HT = 3.0
CPU = 3.8


Nice man. I'm working on my overclock right now and I can attest to the fact that OC on the FSB is pretty hard to achieve stably. I'm trying my own method of overclocking it and it's going ok, but the higher FSB speeds really don't set well with my chip anyway. Think I'm going to make a post of my method and see if other people benefit from it, even though it's my first attempt. Good job tho. I'm not sure about the HT and stuff tho


----------



## gmanu

My first OC yesterday with my new Phenom II 955BE









I love this forum!!!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1024396


----------



## el gappo

Nice job


----------



## Quantum Reality

Tweaked my OC a bit so I could get over the 4 GHz threshold. Haven't done the 3-hour test but 45 mins of small FFTs and 45 mins of Blend combined seemed to be pretty darn stable









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1023036

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...ory_pii965.png


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gmanu*


My first OC yesterday with my new Phenom II 955BE









I love this forum!!!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1024396


I'd be willing to bet that it wont last 15 minutes of prime blend, our older C2 955's rarely get that high, even on water.

try and aim for 3.8ghz (should need about 1.45ish volts), then up it from there.

also clock your NB frequency to 2600, you will need around 1.3v on CPU/NB

blend for 3 hours with prime 95









good job though and welcome to the forums!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


Tweaked my OC a bit so I could get over the 4 GHz threshold. Haven't done the 3-hour test but 45 mins of small FFTs and 45 mins of Blend combined seemed to be pretty darn stable









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1023036

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...ory_pii965.png


wow that is insanely low voltage, damn you and your C3.

again, jump the NB frequency for nice easy perfomance gains.

you should really stress for 3 hours blend, as the memory and NB are only really tested 2 hours in ish.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I tend to be conservative with my OCs; I've had bad experiences with an OC going completely blooey and having to start over from scratch.

Basically I tried to get too aggressive an OC with a Q9550 and everything went to hell; reverting to stock and then slowly working my way back up was the only way to try and restore a stable OC I had had prior to trying to boost it further.

Bottom line: I'm not messing with the North Bridge or HT frequencies.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
I tend to be conservative with my OCs; I've had bad experiences with an OC going completely blooey and having to start over from scratch.

Basically I tried to get too aggressive an OC with a Q9550 and everything went to hell; reverting to stock and then slowly working my way back up was the only way to try and restore a stable OC I had had prior to trying to boost it further.

Bottom line: I'm not messing with the North Bridge or HT frequencies.

i can't remember where i read it, but i there was an article where even AMD say the NB at stock bottlenecks the RAM alot


----------



## gmanu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Nice job











Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


I'd be willing to bet that it wont last 15 minutes of prime blend, our older C2 955's rarely get that high, even on water.

try and aim for 3.8ghz (should need about 1.45ish volts), then up it from there.

also clock your NB frequency to 2600, you will need around 1.3v on CPU/NB

blend for 3 hours with prime 95









good job though and welcome to the forums!

wow that is insanely low voltage, damn you and your C3.

again, jump the NB frequency for nice easy perfomance gains.

you should really stress for 3 hours blend, as the memory and NB are only really tested 2 hours in ish.



Thanks!!! Today I will continue testing to see what my limit, is fantastic!


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
i can't remember where i read it, but i there was an article where even AMD say the NB at stock bottlenecks the RAM alot

It's a PDF that was created by AMD for some sort of Dragon series PCs. I think its on page one of this thread (essential guides)


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
It's a PDF that was created by AMD for some sort of Dragon series PCs. I think its on page one of this thread (essential guides)

yup thats it

EDIT

for anyone interested

Double edit:

its been a while since i clocked... so here it is!

im on WIN 7 64 and the BIOS is 1403 slappa


----------



## Schuhmi

hi, i have the 965 c3 with vid 1.4. in bios of the msi 790fx-gd70, i can change vcore and cpu vid.

somebody said, that it is not good for cpu when the vcore is lower then cpu vid. is that right?

what can i do for better cpu temperatures? i changed the vcore to 1,36v and cpu vid is on "auto" is that ok or wrong?

should i also change the cpu vid in bios?


----------



## mav2000

Summer has hit hard....killing my OC...reverting back to stock for now......sucks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Summer has hit hard....killing my OC...reverting back to stock for now......sucks.


what are your ambient, idle, and load temps with that cooler?

I'm getting the same cooler tomorrow.


----------



## mav2000

ambients are now close to 30 degrees C

Idle on 4Ghz is around 36-37 and load is around 54-56.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mav2000* 
ambients are now close to 30 degrees C

Idle on 4Ghz is around 36-37 and load is around 54-56.

wow!!, that's a wicked cooler for that overclock at that ambient temp.

thanks for the info

+rep


----------



## magel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schuhmi* 
hi, i have the 965 c3 with vid 1.4. in bios of the msi 790fx-gd70, i can change vcore and cpu vid.

somebody said, that it is not good for cpu when the vcore is lower then cpu vid. is that right?

what can i do for better cpu temperatures? i changed the vcore to 1,36v and cpu vid is on "auto" is that ok or wrong?

should i also change the cpu vid in bios?

first please explain what are you trying to do


----------



## Fifth

Just picked one of these up today. Basically got it brand new for half off. OC"s very nice. I'm impressed by the headroom the processor has. I'm going to see how far into the 4's I can get it!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1029434


----------



## PlatonicBS

Hmm what volts are you C3s running @ the 3.8-3.9 range? MY VID is @ 1.4375 Muti @ 19 and Freq @ 3.817 I ran IBT 20 runs and it passed but should i do a 9 hour P95 while im at work?


----------



## Fifth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlatonicBS* 
Hmm what volts are you C3s running @ the 3.8-3.9 range? MY VID is @ 1.4375 Muti @ 19 and Freq @ 3.817 I ran IBT 20 runs and it passed but should i do a 9 hour P95 while im at work?

I was stable at 3.9 on 1.392 volts!


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fifth*


I was stable at 3.9 on 1.392 volts!


prime blend pics?


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fifth* 
I was stable at 3.9 on 1.392 volts!

Wow, I wish I had a C3. I need 1.4875 volts to get around 3.7GHz with my C2.


----------



## PlatonicBS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fifth* 
I was stable at 3.9 on 1.392 volts!

Jesus i needed 1.45v for a stable 3.9 :swearing:


----------



## just_nuke_em

I'm thinking I should get my results on this list. This is my sig rig's best OC I've gotten stable. Here is my cpuz validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=999819. My 3Dmark06 is here http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13274638. Let me know if I need to include anything else.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlatonicBS* 
Jesus i needed 1.45v for a stable 3.9 :swearing:

I couldn't even get 3.9 stable with 1.5v.


----------



## Bobehud

I have got a great OC 3914 X19 with 206mhz FSB with 1,472 but how do i post the screen shots..sorry..i never had a need nor a desire but now withis chip i have both.


----------



## Orestes

Phenom II 965 BE running stable at 4.0 ghz on stock heatsink/fan. Sorry about the inconsistent dates - I flashed my bios just before I ran prime95 and it reset the date to sept and, not thinking about consistency issues, i reset the date while the test was running - but it ran all night long, took the second screenshot when I woke up.

edit: Validation Link.


----------



## PlatonicBS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Orestes* 
Phenom II 965 BE running stable at 4.0 ghz on stock heatsink/fan. Sorry about the inconsistent dates - I flashed my bios just before I ran prime95 and it reset the date to sept and, not thinking about consistency issues, i reset the date while the test was running - but it ran all night long, took the second screenshot when I woke up.

Are you running Large/Small/Blend?


----------



## Orestes

Its been running Blend since 0200ish this morning, so about 10 hours now


----------



## PlatonicBS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purduepilot* 
I couldn't even get 3.9 stable with 1.5v.









You're c2 stepping yeah?


----------



## bringonblink

woo a 2mhz increase!!









heh , was working on getting the NB and RAM up, broke the 2.6ghz on the NB with 3.9 cpu.

im really happy with the ram at the moment too, 1180mhz @ 5 5 5 15 20 1T @1.85v (1.8 stock)


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlatonicBS* 
You're c2 stepping yeah?









Yep...


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Hi guys .. Currently I'm at work and just need your thoughts .. last night i decided to make a diff settings @ stock clocks ..

the current is :

Revision :C2

Corespeed : 3250
Multiplier : x12.5
Bus Speed : 260
HT Link : 2080

CPU/NB Freq : 2600

this is at the core voltage of *1.23 V*

forgot to take some screen shots but anyways .. my question is do i gain any performance wise on these settings compared to the "real" stock settings ?? _ignore the lower voltage_

later I'll try to push the multiplier on as low as voltage as possible .. TIA

_it's summer here.. temps just getting worst .. 32c atm







_


----------



## bringonblink

well phenoms do prefer cold, but i doubt you'll see much of a gain, a few points in 3dmark06?

you could always bench and let us know


----------



## Name Change

Anyone know much about this stepping
CACAC AC 0947FPMW


----------



## glockjs

[email protected] 1.392, 208x18, cpunb [email protected], NB v auto(1.1), 4GB DDR3 1386mhz 7-7-6-19-1T, Gigabyte 790XTA-UD4 w/ F2 BIOS, Air cooling-Sunbeam 120 mm Core-Contact Freezer, Vista x64, 24+ hr occt med set stable, 3d06 cpu score-5173.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1035709

cheers


----------



## AaronGR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glockjs* 
[email protected] 1.392, 208x18, cpunb [email protected], NB v auto(1.1), 4GB DDR3 1386mhz 7-7-6-19-1T, Gigabyte 790XTA-UD4 w/ F2 BIOS, Air cooling-Sunbeam 120 mm Core-Contact Freezer, Vista x64, 24+ hr occt med set stable, 3d06 cpu score-5173.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1035709

cheers









I thought we were using prime95, is occt the new standard for this thread? Its been a little while since i been keeping track with this thread


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AaronGR* 
I thought we were using prime95, is occt the new standard for this thread? Its been a little while since i been keeping track with this thread

prime blend 3 hours is the standard


----------



## Chadwicksracing

Every test I did was Prime95. It seems to be the best one for getting MAX heat and MAX anything else. I found that it pushes my temps MUCH higher than other bench mark or stress tests.


----------



## el gappo

Running p95 blend now while I'm on another rig







4.646ghz 1600 cas 6 ram and 3ghz northbridge, not really tuned for it, just picked some clocks that looked good and went with it 1 hour down 2 to go.


----------



## Dale-C

Stable El Gappo?


----------



## pokeey

I got my 955 up to 4.0ghz. Seem to be stuck at that "magic" speed. Going on to memory next.
Ran ORTHOS for 9 1/2 hrs without breaking a sweat, so I know there is more room! Temps good too.









Still have to benchmark tho.


----------



## NCspecV81

you know orthos only stresses 2 cores right? You need to run 2 instances of orthos to achieve full load on quads.


----------



## pokeey

"NC"-

Crap! I forgot that! :swearing:

I'm gonna do some more tweaking today and run Orthos over night (again). THEN I will benchmark it.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pokeey* 
"NC"-

Crap! I forgot that! :swearing:

I'm gonna do some more tweaking today and run Orthos over night (again). THEN I will benchmark it.

Thanks for the heads up!


you should use prime95 instead of orthos on that quad-core


----------



## AaronGR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
you should use prime95 instead of orthos on that quad-core

Good advice from a good friend!!


----------



## pokeey

You know I had that and can't find it on my comp??????

Guess I'll dl it again and use your advice!

Thanks again.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pokeey* 
You know I had that and can't find it on my comp??????

Guess I'll dl it again and use your advice!

Thanks again.


here is a link for it:http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/


----------



## el gappo

Was real late last night and I cant leave this phase on overnight because it's to damn loud. Will run 3 hours another time.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 

Was real late last night and I cant leave this phase on overnight because it's to damn loud. Will run 3 hours another time.

I think you are the only person that can most these numbers.

is your chip actually gold plated?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
I think you are the only person that can most these numbers.

is your chip actually gold plated?

Lol I believe it's copper, check the cooling


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Lol I believe it's copper, check the cooling









cooling is fantastic, although you are able to hit 4.6 with 1.58vcore where i cant even hit 3.9 with 1.55vcore


----------



## pokeey

el gappo-

How the hell are you getting 4.6?????

Did a "test run" of Prime and BSD after 30secs! :swearing:

That was at 4.0ghz. (see validation link)

Raising vcore to 1.55, X20, Bus speed 202 will = 4040.0mhz.

Crossing fingers. Testing again.


----------



## Hey Zeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pokeey*


el gappo-

How the hell are you getting 4.6?????

Did a "test run" of Prime and BSD after 30secs! :swearing:

That was at 4.0ghz. (see validation link)

Raising vcore to 1.55, X20, Bus speed 202 will = 4040.0mhz.

Crossing fingers. Testing again.


I believe he has a phase change setup. Lucky bastard


----------



## Hey Zeus

X4 955 C3 rig up and running. 3.6Ghz @ 1.3v with the stock cooler so far. Hopefully my Res from Frozencpu will arrive tomorrow so i can go for 4Ghz


----------



## pokeey

What's with:

*FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4*

In Prime95?????

Did it at 4ghz then down to 3.8ghz. At least I got rid of the BSD's!









Anyone explain this one to me? I would appreciate it!

Thanks.


----------



## scottath

it means that the CPU calculated prime to whatever decimal place and its result was not the right answer - meaning that the CPU is unstable/is calculating wrong- aka time to up the voltage a bit or back off further.


----------



## Hey Zeus

Stock cooler and 4Ghz was pretty simple


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042516


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hey Zeus* 
Stock cooler and 4Ghz was pretty simple


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042516

now blend it for 3 hours to get on the list









watch the temps though.

my board is has been sent in for RMA, i was at 3940 stable with my c2 and going up







need to OC more!!


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hey Zeus*


Stock cooler and 4Ghz was pretty simple

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042516


My prediction:

you will need to up voltages to get that OC prime stable, and you will soon realize the stock cooler is only good enough for stock voltages.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


My prediction:

you will need to up voltages to get that OC prime stable, and you will soon realize the stock cooler is only good enough for stock voltages.


said it perfect


----------



## Orestes

I wouldn't say so. I think the stock cooler is ample (not desired) for overclocking to 4ghz. I can keep it below 60C at 1.472v I originally had it set at 1.52ish volts and the temps went up to 65C so I backed down on voltages until it was sitting under 60C at load and then let prime95 run for 3hrs. These are the results.

edit: the SS doesn't show it but my load temp during prime95 (on blend) was @ 57-58C. I'm working on stabilizing 4.1ghz on the stock cooler right now (waiting for pay day to pick up that huge 140 & 120mm noctua beast). I'm gonna let prime95 run at 4.1 ghz at 1.5v for a few hours and see how it goes.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orestes*


I wouldn't say so. I think the stock cooler is ample (not desired) for overclocking to 4ghz. I can keep it below 60C at 1.472v I originally had it set at 1.52ish volts and the temps went up to 65C so I backed down on voltages until it was sitting under 60C at load and then let prime95 run for 3hrs. These are the results.

edit: the SS doesn't show it but my load temp during prime95 (on blend) was @ 57-58C. I'm working on stabilizing 4.1ghz on the stock cooler right now (waiting for pay day to pick up that huge 140 & 120mm noctua beast). I'm gonna let prime95 run at 4.1 ghz at 1.5v for a few hours and see how it goes.


What the heck are your ambients???


----------



## AaronGR

My first CPU overclock with ram. I hope I did everything correct in order to make the list.

[email protected] 3.6 w/ 1.4v
[email protected] 1600 7.7.7.24.36 w/ 1.89v
CPU/NB [email protected] 2600 w/ 1.32v
HT [email protected] 2000 w/ 1.2v
Running Windows 7 Ultimate x64

While running Prime95 4 hours in look at temps







Maybe I could possibly go higher.









Stop Prime95 at 4 hours and 13 min, temps much cooler when I am not stressing.









Here is my CPU-z Validation.


my Everest ram score.









Here is some images of my bios to help those who have my mother board see what settings I have used.

























I would like to thank everyone for having this great thread on this Amazing forum.
-AaronGR


----------



## Lee79

What does it mean when you overclock and windows boots to desktop and then you get a screen that is like this









(not my PC just an example)

I get this at 4Ghz, 1.45V Cpu Voltage, 20x200, and 2400 CPU/NB?


----------



## Orestes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


What the heck are your ambients???


Ambient is 22-23C (around 70-75F). I live in a barracks complex with no control over the a/c unit so I keep my windows open in the winter because the heater, literally, never shuts off or it is broken (because they keep it running 24/7 i'd imagine). therefore if the heater is on I open the window and it gets down to about 60-70F in my room or the heater is broken and room temperature drops to a little higher than whatever it is outside. if its a sunny day i'll place my computer on the window sill and let it suck in some 40F air; but typically I could leave it there all the time with the window open, little to no water comes in through the window if its raining.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orestes*


I wouldn't say so. I think the stock cooler is ample (not desired) for overclocking to 4ghz. I can keep it below 60C at 1.472v I originally had it set at 1.52ish volts and the temps went up to 65C so I backed down on voltages until it was sitting under 60C at load and then let prime95 run for 3hrs. These are the results.

edit: the SS doesn't show it but my load temp during prime95 (on blend) was @ 57-58C. I'm working on stabilizing 4.1ghz on the stock cooler right now (waiting for pay day to pick up that huge 140 & 120mm noctua beast). I'm gonna let prime95 run at 4.1 ghz at 1.5v for a few hours and see how it goes.


58 is pretty hot, id hold off priming till you get a new cooler


----------



## Orestes

i lowered it back down to 4.0 ghz and i'm seeing how low in voltage I can go, I started off a bit high to minimize the amount of times i have to crash/restart. I'm looking at the nh14 and trying to decide if 99 bucks is worth the money. I've heard nothing bad about it yet - and it will definitely fit in the case and clear the ram - its just 99 bucks and I've been contemplating going to WC before summer hits and I lose my low ambient temps.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lee79*


What does it mean when you overclock and windows boots to desktop and then you get a screen that is like this









(not my PC just an example)

I get this at 4Ghz, 1.45V Cpu Voltage, 20x200, and 2400 CPU/NB?


i would say start by upping vcore


----------



## Hey Zeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


now blend it for 3 hours to get on the list









watch the temps though.

my board is has been sent in for RMA, i was at 3940 stable with my c2 and going up







need to OC more!!


The blizzard cancelled USPS service so no res today.







Will have to wait till tomorrow to go under the TEC


----------



## Hey Zeus

Stock heatsink was getting heatsoaked so i shut her down. Can't wait to see how high this ***** can go on water


----------



## Chisleu

http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t...ghzsuccess.png
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1047420

Fun Fun Fun. It just finished and I'm very very happy. Now I've got to begin the work of bringing the voltage down. I hope to find a 3 hour stable 3.5ghz at 1.35-1.375v to keep my power down. I only have a 500watt OCZ power supply and have a 5830 on it's way (not knowing it had a HIGHER power consumption. I hope to keep the 5830 at it's stock speeds, but might underclock it a bit for power reasons, until I can get a system with a higher +12v rail. Right now I have 36A of +12v, which to the best of my calculation, puts me at 80%-90% of that usage with the 5830 installed. AMD recommends a 600 watt for the 5870, and this is pretty close to the power usage of that 5870.

Perhaps it will be ok. Other than running benchmarks (heaven) and datalogging +12v voltage, I'm unsure of just how I would check if this power supply will work.

Thanks for this thread! Here is my setup:
955BE
FoxConn Cinema II Deluxe (don't recommend this MB, go with ASRock, DFI, or Asus for microATX.)
Mushkin ram (unable to get 1600 stable no matter what I do. I'm currently putting 2v through it at 1333 for stability, and my timings are weak.)
OCZ StealthXstream 500watt
Asus Bluray, Asus DVDRW
500gb 7200.12
"COOLER MASTER GeminII S RR-CCH-PBU1-GP 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler " (stock silent fan, as5)
Tons of case ventilation.

I'm very happy with my setup. I might put an extra 3k (super high flow) fan on this CPU cooler and see what it does to my temps. After 3 hours of this, I hit 53.5*C. It should put some more air on my chipsets and ram as well, which can only be a good thing. Stupid thing... I'll have to take the whole MB out to swap the fan. Weaksauce.

Anyway, with such weak cooling, I'm super happy with my setup, and I couldn't have done it without this thread!


----------



## Hey Zeus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1047822


----------



## pokeey

Hey there fellow OC'ers,

OK at the advice of you guys I ran Prime @ 4.0ghz and my temps went through the roof, way past 60*c! I'm talking seconds here! I could actually watch them rise. Then my cpu temp alarm went off (I set it in the bios to do so). And the the BSD!









I was running the vcore @ 1.5v so I bumped it down to 1.42v. Still same thing.

Right now I'm at 44*c idle but I have been messing with my computer.

Cooling the case isn't an issue. See my system specs for my case. Plus I have a CoolMaster Gemini copper piped cpu fan (120mm).

I thought that it might be my thermal paste so I went and redid that. Still same thing.

The weird thing is I can run Flight Simulator X with all the performance sliders set to max and no problem. And I run multiple apps at the same time with Media Monkey playing tunes in the back round with no problems.

I've been running very stable (for what I do) @ 4.0ghz w/1.42v now for a few days. But Prime just kills me.

Any ideas or suggestions??









Thanks

Chris


----------



## Hey Zeus

Guys.. I need a really detailed overclocking guide. Coming over from intel has turned me into a blind man at an orgy. I really have no idea how to overclock this beast. Any good guide's out there?


----------



## Chisleu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pokeey* 
Hey there fellow OC'ers,

OK at the advice of you guys I ran Prime @ 4.0ghz and my temps went through the roof, way past 60*c! I'm talking seconds here! I could actually watch them rise. Then my cpu temp alarm went off (I set it in the bios to do so). And the the BSD!









I was running the vcore @ 1.5v so I bumped it down to 1.42v. Still same thing.

Right now I'm at 44*c idle but I have been messing with my computer.

Cooling the case isn't an issue. See my system specs for my case. Plus I have a CoolMaster Gemini copper piped cpu fan (120mm).

I thought that it might be my thermal paste so I went and redid that. Still same thing.

The weird thing is I can run Flight Simulator X with all the performance sliders set to max and no problem. And I run multiple apps at the same time with Media Monkey playing tunes in the back round with no problems.

I've been running very stable (for what I do) @ 4.0ghz w/1.42v now for a few days. But Prime just kills me.

Any ideas or suggestions??









Thanks

Chris

That idle is far too high. What compound are you using?

EDIT: I use that same cooler. Do you have the stock fan? I highly recommend an upgrade, especially if your bios will let you PWM control the fan speed (with a 3 pin fan)

I plan to pull the MB today and install a Scythe I have laying around:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185054

Be warned, that thing is a little loud when it's fully cranked, but flows tons more air.

I also have this fan in the case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999344

It is very quiet, even at 100%, and claims 40db, while the scythe claims 45db. I believe the scythe is lieing. haha

I definately recommend a GOOD quality fan on the CPU, especially with that cooler. Aim for something in the 40db range with 120+CFM. 4pin if you can, 3pin if you bios will let you configure it with PWM (only requires 3 pins)

RE-EDIT:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185060

Not to spam newegg, I just buy most of my stuff there. I did some looking and this looks like a nice one to put on your CPU cooler. 110CFM is as good as the silverstone, and <40db is very quiet. Only 2000rpms too. PWM tuning is pretty easy, provided your bios allows it. I may replace some case fans (especially the silverstone, it's not a 3pin which bothers me.)

That will help temps, and should help ram/nb temps as well (provided you mounted the thing right.)

Also, if you are using AS5, you need to let it cure for a few weeks (run prime95 once a day or so, or overnight, every night) to heat cycle it. Let it shut down and completely cool off as well, once a day. It takes a while to cure that stuff before it will give you the temps you want. I'm in this process right now and not pushing the OC over 3.5ghz until I get 3-4*c lower temps.


----------



## Chisleu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hey Zeus* 
Guys.. I need a really detailed overclocking guide. Coming over from intel has turned me into a blind man at an orgy. I really have no idea how to overclock this beast. Any good guide's out there?

read the first post.


----------



## pokeey

Chisleu,

Thanks for the reply. I'm using the complete Coolmaster setup with the 120mm fan.

It's four pin and I have it running at max (1800rmp) constantly. Plus it only makes about 21dba. Very quiet. I also have all my case fans running at full (I don't know the speed because they use the 12v rail instead of sucking power from the mobo).

Thermal paste I forgot, I threw away the tube but I think it was from CoolMaster. Put about a 1mm layer of it on. Only been on for a few days.

Right now I am doing some web site editing so I have 3 apps open for that, I am photo editing and I am playing Media Monkey, plus have about 15 FireFox windows open. I know that this isn't a whole ton of stress. But my temps are 41*c. I'm only @ 5% cpu usage.

I just don't get it. It's gotta be the transfer of heat from the cpu to the heatsink via the thermal paste.

But as I said I can run Flight Simulator X full bore with now problems. It is actually a resource intensive game when you set it up for actual training.

Another thing that is weird is when I went to change the thermal paste, after failing Prime for the 20th time or so, the chip wasn't even hot to the touch. It had about 5 mins to dissipate heat with no fan running. It was over 60*c when I shut her down and tore her apart.
























Chris


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pokeey*


Chisleu,

Thanks for the reply. I'm using the complete Coolmaster setup with the 120mm fan.

It's four pin and I have it running at max (1800rmp) constantly. Plus it only makes about 21dba. Very quiet. I also have all my case fans running at full (I don't know the speed because they use the 12v rail instead of sucking power from the mobo).

Thermal paste I forgot, I threw away the tube but I think it was from CoolMaster. Put about a 1mm layer of it on. Only been on for a few days.

Right now I am doing some web site editing so I have 3 apps open for that, I am photo editing and I am playing Media Monkey, plus have about 15 FireFox windows open. I know that this isn't a whole ton of stress. But my temps are 41*c. I'm only @ 5% cpu usage.

I just don't get it. It's gotta be the transfer of heat from the cpu to the heatsink via the thermal paste.

But as I said I can run Flight Simulator X full bore with now problems. It is actually a resource intensive game when you set it up for actual training.

Another thing that is weird is when I went to change the thermal paste, after failing Prime for the 20th time or so, the chip wasn't even hot to the touch. It had about 5 mins to dissipate heat with no fan running. It was over 60*c when I shut her down and tore her apart.
























Chris


i would suggest loading bios defaults and starting from scratch. work your way up slowly and surely, blending all the way through.


----------



## pokeey

I knew someone was going to suggest that!







:

Back to the drawing board, er, bios.

Thanks man.

Chris


----------



## purduepilot

FSX only uses 1 core at 100% and then puts a fairly small load on the remaining cores when I run it. Nothing will get your CPU as hot as Prime.


----------



## Chisleu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


i would suggest loading bios defaults and starting from scratch. work your way up slowly and surely, blending all the way through.


Absolutely. It appears 4ghz is not for your chip, especially not on that weak fan. It does not put out nearly as much as the 130CFM fan I tested earlier. I was going to swap it in, but for some reason, when I ran the 130CFM fan it crashed my system. This setup was totally stable (3hr primed twice) and I put the fan on and it crashed before hitting max temps (idle temp was much lower though. haha.)

I have no idea why. I didn't try putting it on my +12v rail.

people running 4ghz on air cooling are using much larger and better cooling solutions than our low profile coolers. I recommend aimming for 3.7-3.8ghz. That is a much easier goal on our coolers. I'm stable at 3.5ghz 1.4v (200x17.5). I've not tried dropping voltage, or going above it yet. This cooler is not capable of much higher voltages. 1.45v gets close to 60*C (my case fans are setup with custom heat activation. I effectively have 33*C ambient ATM.)

I'm not going to 4ghz. If I can get 3.5ghz->3.8ghz stable with a raised FSB I will be very happy.

http://chisleu.wordpress.com/2010/02...ore-difficult/

I've started a blog at wordpress. Kind of compressing knowledge I've found here and elsewhere and as a reference for myself in my overclocking quest.

I also spent some time today overclocking my HD4200 (the HD5830 won't be here until Weds, replacing an RMA's 5770)

I got it from 500mhz to 800mhz core clock, a 60% increase, with a 30+% FPS increase in 2 different Heaven Benchmark settings, with a grand total of .060v increase! epic!









Definately more room there, but I don't need it. Just did it for fun and because I know the 4200 is really kinda underclocked. My board's "recommended settings" in the bios is 650. Some have pushed as hard as 1ghz!


----------



## pokeey

Well so far I am stable in Prime @ 3.8ghz w/1.472v. 19x200, running @ 66*c!

Idle is 34*c.

*Wait worker 4 just went down on a hardware error!*

I loosened up my timings (9-9-9-23-2t) and added voltage to the ram. It needs 1.7 but the bios gives it 1.5 for some reason.

FSB/DRAM= 3:8. Had it at 1:2 but BSD'd almost immediately.

Yeah my cpu fan sucks. I didn't realize it only moved 69.69cfm. However I can add another fan to it. As reasonable as good fans are I might do that. If it doesn't work, it's going on Ebay!









Well atleast I'm in the ballpark!


----------



## sublime-1

pokeey,

I been sniffing around that same territory.

I set myself a "self imposed" curfew of 58c air-cooled, obviously.

If I can get to 3.85Ghz with Air cooling, under 1.44V and 58c @ load or under, and I'll be golden.

It's so hard to be timid with it because this Chip loves the Current..Just keep feeding it Voltage and it seems to keep rolling off. . . No wonder these things are clocking over 6GHz on extreme cooling. . .

--bd--


----------



## Chisleu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pokeey*


Well so far I am stable in Prime @ 3.8ghz w/1.472v. 19x200, running @ 66*c!

Idle is 34*c.

*Wait worker 4 just went down on a hardware error!*

I loosened up my timings (9-9-9-23-2t) and added voltage to the ram. It needs 1.7 but the bios gives it 1.5 for some reason.

FSB/DRAM= 3:8. Had it at 1:2 but BSD'd almost immediately.

Yeah my cpu fan sucks. I didn't realize it only moved 69.69cfm. However I can add another fan to it. As reasonable as good fans are I might do that. If it doesn't work, it's going on Ebay!









Well atleast I'm in the ballpark!










You know that max temp (point at which you risk serious catastrophic damage to the CPU/MB/etc) is 62*C right?

Most people, as I've read, find 55-58* to be the max temp for true stability


----------



## buidoitieutu

Ok so i have a question. I have a 955 C3 and its at stock speed right now. On idle, the cpu temp is around 37C. I try to run prime95 on Small FFTs for a little to test what the temp is like and its right around 52C. Is it normal or is it quite high for this chip? Btw i have CoolnQuiet disabled for now.


----------



## sublime-1

buido.

I did the same thing. A Couple runs the night I got the chip were max temps of 56 on the stock HS/Fan.

I replaced with a Mugen 2 for $35 and getting 52 MAX with a 3.7 OC.

Also, keep in mind it takes a couple days, no matter what anyone says, for the TIM to actually set. Even "zero cure" time is kind of a misnomer. Temps could fluctuate for a couple days if you just installed your HS+Fan.

in any case, I found even at Load, with stock multi and CoreV, that the CPU would reach in the 50's.

The cooler shipped with these is just flat poor, and way too small.


----------



## Chisleu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buidoitieutu* 
Ok so i have a question. I have a 955 C3 and its at stock speed right now. On idle, the cpu temp is around 37C. I try to run prime95 on Small FFTs for a little to test what the temp is like and its right around 52C. Is it normal or is it quite high for this chip? Btw i have CoolnQuiet disabled for now.

That is about right. The stock thermal compound is bad though. If you didn't clean it off and use something else, do so. I used AS5 so I STILL get 52* load temps at 3.5ghz (1.39v)

I expect they will fall in a couple weeks, and when they do I plan to push it to around 55*, maybe 3.7-3.8ghz area with some FSB o/c.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sublime-1* 
buido.
in any case, I found even at Load, with stock multi and CoreV, that the CPU would reach in the 50's.

The cooler shipped with these is just flat poor, and way too small.

My stock cooler was plenty enough. I'm not even sure this one is much of an upgrade. It's not good for insane overclocks, but it's plenty fine for a normal system and even mild overclocks (3.5-3.6ghz)

Don't poo poo something that does it's job great!


----------



## buidoitieutu

i have Hyper 212 plus with Shin etsu thermal paste though. So it takes couple for the heatsink and thermal paste to kick in? This is my first build so i have no experience whatsoever.


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


FSX only uses 1 core at 100% and then puts a fairly small load on the remaining cores when I run it. Nothing will get your CPU as hot as Prime.


Prime doesn;t form my experience, LinX or IBT are real stress testers.

And Pokeey, put a big 120x38mm fan on it, I had the same heatsink, its pretty good aslong as ya have a good fan onit.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
Prime doesn;t form my experience, LinX or IBT are real stress testers.

Okay, good point. I've not used either of those myself, but I do recall hearing that they are even tougher than Prime. Suffice it all to say that nothing gets your CPU hot like a good stress tester.


----------



## Dale-C

Yea IBT and LinX really get it going! You only need to run it for 1/2 or maybe even 1/3 of the time Prime needs to run. I actually think 1-1.5 Hours of one of those two is enough.


----------



## Hey Zeus

We're getting there boys. Still a total nub when it comes to overclocking amd


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hey Zeus*


We're getting there boys. Still a total nub when it comes to overclocking amd











blend it! i give it 5 seconds before a crash









edit:

lol dont blend it , just saw you're on stock cooling with that v core... dont wanna be responsible for the death of your chip


----------



## Hey Zeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


blend it! i give it 5 seconds before a crash









edit:

lol dont blend it , just saw you're on stock cooling with that v core... dont wanna be responsible for the death of your chip










Not on stock cooling anymore bro. It survived 15 rounds of IBT so i'm satisfied. I don't blend. I just don't have the patience.


----------



## sublime-1

3.71
Air Cooled Mugen 2 rev.B
vCore 1.389
Idle - 32c
Load - 49c (3.75 hr. P95 Blended)


----------



## Chisleu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
Yea IBT and LinX really get it going! You only need to run it for 1/2 or maybe even 1/3 of the time Prime needs to run. I actually think 1-1.5 Hours of one of those two is enough.

You get it hotter than p95 with those? CPU? NB? Can you get a crash (not heat related) in those that doesn't happen in p95?


----------



## metal_gunjee

Im having a bit of trouble stabilizing 4ghz here on my 955.
I have a decent understanding of where I need to go but with a couple missing pieces somewhere.

My question is, is it necessary to raise voltages like...
CPU VDDA
North Bridge
North bridge 1.8V
South Bridge
Hyper Transport

I can work my way around vcore and cpu-nb voltages but I'm not totally sure on the rest.

I also have ACC to work with but it just seems to be screwing things up worse.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Its been a long time posting on this thread But has anyone messed with the 
Bios 2708 on the Asus MA479 ? I found it lots more stable and seems to OC better with less effort I havent had time to play much but a real quick session I came up with 3.958mhz w/ 19.5 multi http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1050715


----------



## Garanthor

Wow..after many hours of trial and error I finall;y got my 965 C3 to 4.014 Ghz at 1.5 V. Idle temp is 32 C and max after 3.5 hours of Prime 95 blended is 53 C. What are thoughts on using this for a 24/7 overclock?

p.s. OS is win 7 64 bit, NB is at 2650, RAM is at 1480 9-9-9-24


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

@ Garanthor

that temperature and voltage for your cpu is a nice healthy combo and would yield a nice performing chip for years to come if you so choose to keep that cpu that long.


----------



## doc2142

Damn I am getting my 955 this week I was hopping it be easy to get to 4.0 with my motherbored


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


Damn I am getting my 955 this week I was hopping it be easy to get to 4.0 with my motherbored


C2 or C3 stepping? My C2 refuses to go above 3.8, but I think the C3s can hit 4.0 quite a bit more often.


----------



## sublime-1

Mine is a C3...

I am going to have to rig up an air-dam or something in my case so that I can keep this thing cool..

I haven't even TRIED 4.0 yet. I got to 3.88 pretty rock solid but temps were 53c-54c @ 1.42V.

To be honest, through all my trial and error I am finding out that about 3.83 or so is about the sweet-spot.

I am basing this on the fact that it runs under 50c during IBT and Prime, and also that it requires only about 100mV jump in voltage.

I am trying to get as high an overclock as I can right at 1.399v - 1.41v and without raising CP-NBv.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sublime-1* 
Mine is a C3...

I am going to have to rig up an air-dam or something in my case so that I can keep this thing cool..

I haven't even TRIED 4.0 yet. I got to 3.88 pretty rock solid but temps were 53c-54c @ 1.42V.

To be honest, through all my trial and error I am finding out that about 3.83 or so is about the sweet-spot.

I am basing this on the fact that it runs under 50c during IBT and Prime, and also that it requires only about 100mV jump in voltage.

I am trying to get as high an overclock as I can right at 1.399v - 1.41v and without raising CP-NBv.

I don't know what comes with the Mugen II, but maybe a fan upgrade would help things?


----------



## Garanthor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
@ Garanthor

that temperature and voltage for your cpu is a nice healthy combo and would yield a nice performing chip for years to come if you so choose to keep that cpu that long.

Thanks. I feel better about keeping it at that overclock now.


----------



## sublime-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


I don't know what comes with the Mugen II, but maybe a fan upgrade would help things?



A Super Quiet Scythe. . . .

120MM with Fan Clips. I am only using 1 fan and getting a stable 3.7 on That cooler. . .with only about 100mv increase in Vcore.


----------



## jcleary47

I got my 955 Black Edition C2 last week and I have her running @ 3.6Ghz (200x18) 1.4250 Volts, 2400Mhz Northbridge Frequency, 1.225 CPU/NB Voltage w/ 4 gigs of DDR3 1600 @ 8-8-8-24. 5 hours prime blend stable @ 33c idle 49c load running the Corsair H50 two fan push/pull setup.

I initially started with 1.4500 on the CPU voltage but I'm starting to lower it little by little to find the lowest stable point. I'm hoping to get it back under 1.40


----------



## sublime-1

JC, you should back off the VCore little by little to see how low you can get it with stability..

I did that and ended up just below 1.4v which is a pretty low Vcore for a 600mhz OC.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sublime-1*


JC, you should back off the VCore little by little to see how low you can get it with stability..

I did that and ended up just below 1.4v which is a pretty low Vcore for a 600mhz OC.


Its common for people to get 3.6-3.7 on stock volts and mostly with C3 revisions.


----------



## ydna666

Apologies >>> (can't delete post) >>> results on next page..


----------



## sublime-1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ydna666* 
AMD 955 Black Edition C2 @ 3926Mhz stable


Validation











What are your load temp on that Aircooler ?

Also, can I ask why you're running your Ram in Single Channel mode ?


----------



## ydna666

Deleted > doing another stress test ..will report back.


----------



## Chisleu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Garanthor* 
Wow..after many hours of trial and error I finall;y got my 965 C3 to 4.014 Ghz at 1.5 V. Idle temp is 32 C and max after 3.5 hours of Prime 95 blended is 53 C. What are thoughts on using this for a 24/7 overclock?

p.s. OS is win 7 64 bit, NB is at 2650, RAM is at 1480 9-9-9-24









incredible! Congrats man! I wish I had room for a case big enough to hold a monster cooler!


----------



## Mastiffman

Got a decent OC here on my GD70 with a C3 955 and a 4Gb kit of OCZ Felx EX 2000mhz CL8, Running at 1704mhz C7 with 2769Mhz CPU-NB...


----------



## ydna666

Got my 955 Black Edition C2 running at 3926mhz stable; after 6 hours of prime.
Idle 31C, Load 47C. 

Validation


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ydna666*


Got my 955 Black Edition C2 running at 9326mhz stable; after 6 hours of prime.
Idle 31C, Load 47C. [/IMG]


Goy your 3 and 9 backwards. Almost gave me a heart attack!


----------



## ydna666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Goy your 3 and 9 backwards. Almost gave me a heart attack!










Haha fixed it, would've been good though


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ydna666* 
Got my 955 Black Edition C2 running at 3926mhz stable; after 6 hours of prime.
Idle 31C, Load 47C.

Validation










drop your ht link to 1800, and NB to 2600 with 1.375 cpu/nb.... n ow try higher cpu clock









Mastiffman is that everest you're running? how did you get CPU.NB voltage on the lcd tab?? :S


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ydna666*


Got my 955 Black Edition C2 running at 3926mhz stable; after 6 hours of prime.
Idle 31C, Load 47C. 

Validation











What's your vcore?


----------



## Freedman

Add me! Stable 4.0, 4 hours and 29 minutes of prime


----------



## ydna666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
drop your ht link to 1800, and NB to 2600 with 1.375 cpu/nb.... n ow try higher cpu clock









Hi, are you suggesting I start from scratch then work up from there (fsb of 200 and multi 16); or incorporate this into the OC I already posted?

Thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purduepilot* 
What's your vcore?

Hi, in the BIOS my VCore is set at 1.475V


----------



## Chisleu

What are you guys doing to pull off such high FSB's? Is it just the chip? I'm rock stable at ddr3/1333 7-7-7-20 T1

but I can't push my FSB any higher, even with T2 command rate and 1066's ratio.

Do I need to push any voltages?

RE-pre-EDIT: Apparently the CPU NB voltage is the key factor here. I need to tweak my CPU NB voltage down (worked down to 1.25v so far, started with 1.35v because of ram timing tuning)

EDIT: BTW I ran Dirt 2's benchmark 3 times today with a very small margin of difference (under 1fps)

3.5ghz 955BE (200x17.5)
DDR3/1333 7-7-7-20
HD5830 1g Sapphire brand

37.6 minimum, 43.4 maximum

1080p Ultra High w/ 8xAA (Catalyst set all the way to quality, which apparently changes stuff that dirt2 doesn't have an option for)


----------



## FloppyNL

Guys, does the AMD Phenom II 955 BE C3 stepping have a locked multiplier? (That's what a friend told me.)


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FloppyNL*


Guys, does the AMD Phenom II 955 BE C3 stepping have a locked multiplier? (That's what a friend told me.)


No. If it is a BE (black edition) then is is unlocked


----------



## GeekSquad

wow i am running a 965 c3 at 4.22ghz with voltage at 1.47v and nb 201 and multiplier at 20.5 strange that some of those guys on top have there voltage way way up. i have ran prime for 20min with temps at 45c tops will need to run for a few hours to see if it will error


----------



## Dale-C

Thats a very good OC GS! The system I will be getting soon is pretty much the exact same as yours. But now the AMD890 chipset is out I might wait a bit until Asus brings out a Crosshair or equivalent 90FX chipset mobo.


----------



## jcleary47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sublime-1* 
JC, you should back off the VCore little by little to see how low you can get it with stability..

I did that and ended up just below 1.4v which is a pretty low Vcore for a 600mhz OC.

I tried this over the past few days, and the longest stability I was able to get was 2 hours at 1.4250 volts. 1.4000 was about an hour, and anything below that was just no good at all.

I don't know if bumping up my CPU/NB would help at all, but I am somewhat dissappointed in not getting the stability under 1.4 volts for just a 600Mhz OC.


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcleary47* 
I tried this over the past few days, and the longest stability I was able to get was 2 hours at 1.4250 volts. 1.4000 was about an hour, and anything below that was just no good at all.

I don't know if bumping up my CPU/NB would help at all, but I am somewhat dissappointed in not getting the stability under 1.4 volts for just a 600Mhz OC.

just? the default voltage is 1.40v and you're expecting to get it down and OCing the frequency? that doesnt seem right..
600mhz in this CPU is pretty good, consider that most ppl cant even get it under 1.5v...
you're only disappointed because you set your goals too high, this is not an Intel uber expensive chip that has be worth every penny that you paid for it...


----------



## metal_gunjee

Hey guys. The overclocking has been going really well so far but I've hit a snag trying to get past 3.96GHz.

My current settings are: (9hrs prime95 stable)
Cores: 3960MHz (220x18)
HT&NB: 2640MHz
Vcore: 1.55v
CPU-NB: 1.225v
CPU VDDA: 2.49v (auto)
NB Core: 1.15v
NB 1.8v: 1.84v
SB Core: 1.26v
S5 1.2v: auto
HT Voltage: 1.26v
DRAM: 1.65v - 1466MHz/9-9-9-26-36 1T

When I get beyond this point by raising the bus I get unstable, even while using 1.5875v Vcore. I kept all other voltages the same and even lowered the HT & NB to right around 2400MHz. ACC also doesnt seem to be helping anything.
Might there be something else I can adjust to stabilize at around 4GHz? I wanna stay under 1.6v on the CPU.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jcleary47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkShooter* 
just? the default voltage is 1.40v and you're expecting to get it down and OCing the frequency? that doesnt seem right..
600mhz in this CPU is pretty good, consider that most ppl cant even get it under 1.5v...
you're only disappointed because you set your goals too high, this is not an Intel uber expensive chip that has be worth every penny that you paid for it...

Stock voltage for the 955 is not 1.4, it's 1.350.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ydna666* 
Hi, are you suggesting I start from scratch then work up from there (fsb of 200 and multi 16); or incorporate this into the OC I already posted?

Thanks

Hi, in the BIOS my VCore is set at 1.475V

incorporate it


----------



## Chisleu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcleary47*


I tried this over the past few days, and the longest stability I was able to get was 2 hours at 1.4250 volts. 1.4000 was about an hour, and anything below that was just no good at all.

I don't know if bumping up my CPU/NB would help at all, but I am somewhat dissappointed in not getting the stability under 1.4 volts for just a 600Mhz OC.


My stock CPU VID is 1.392V. I can get 3.5ghz stable, maybe even 3.6 (3.7ghz was not stable) on stock voltages.

I think you are expecting too much. pushing to 3.8ghz on stock 1.4v is a hit or miss kind of thing. You may indeed find more stability with a 1.2-1.35v CPU NB VID, as many others are.

It sounds like you got a great chip there, be very pleased!


----------



## Dale-C

A 1.35 on the NB is pretty hefty, are much people going that far?

And JCleary, put 1.25 on the NB and 1.4375 on the CPU and see if that works.


----------



## Chisleu

Many people are getting pretty high with it. 1.35-1.5v is what the "Dragon Guide" says as a safeish area for air cooling. I've interpreted this to mean 1.35 should be safe on a decent cooler, 1.4 big cooler, 1.45 on a light water system, 1.5v on serious water cooling.

Really, I think it's all about heat. If your temps are under 55*, it should be fine like this, but I'm a total amateur!









I'm down to 1.1v CPU NB (had it jacked to 1.35, then 1.25, now 1.1v stable)

I'm going to attempt to push past 3.5ghz eventually. I'm still hitting 51-52* at full load so I'm guessing the thermal paste still hasn't cured. When it gets down to 49-50 I'll give her a shot.


----------



## Dale-C

Wow 1.1v for the NB, nice! Should be very cool. Seems like these 790FX boards like a bit of voltage on the NB. How about the HT Link, whats the voltage limit for that?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Just a really quick question. this is what i have for a overclock with my 955 BE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1058657

does anyone have any ideas on what i might be able to get with the Corsair H50 liquid cooler on the CPU. this overclock was able to withstand crysis (the Original not warhead0 on absolute full settings for over five hours straight. wondering if i might be able to get it to either 4.0 or more with the water cooling system installed? any ideas would be wonderful.

EDIT: the attached picture is around my normal system Idle temps (41-43) while load gets to about 50-55 (range when running crysis absolute full settings)


----------



## Dale-C

You should be able to get 4ghz pretty easy with that cooler. I don't know how well your motherboard overclocks though, try and find someone with the same setup and see what settings they have.


----------



## Vecera

Freq. - 3745 MHz
Ref*Multi - 227
VCore - 1.472
CPU/NB Voltage - 1.350
NB Freq. - 2270 MHz
NB Voltage - Default
Ram/Type/Speed/Timings - 4GB DDR3 1600KHXC9D3 9-9-9-27 1T @ 1.75v
Cooling/Cooler - AIR/Xigmatek Achilles 
OS - Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Cpu-Z Validator :
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1059557

Prime95 3h 26min.

http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/5889/3745prime.jpg


----------



## Chisleu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vecera* 
Freq. - 3745 MHz
Ref*Multi - 227
VCore - 1.472
CPU/NB Voltage - 1.350
NB Freq. - 2270 MHz
NB Voltage - Default
Ram/Type/Speed/Timings - 4GB DDR3 1600KHXC9D3 9-9-9-27 1T @ 1.75v
Cooling/Cooler - AIR/Xigmatek Achilles
OS - Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Cpu-Z Validator :
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1059557

Prime95 3h 26min.

http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/5889/3745prime.jpg

Good OC! I wish my stupid MB would let me overclock the FSB. It crashes prime even on 206mhz with stock multi! weaksauce. I've gone as high as 1.35v cpu nb with no success.

Also, today I crashed prime at 18x200 (3.6ghz) after 40 minutes with 1.392 (stock) voltage. +.125v and I'll try again later.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Great thread, I'll be posting up some info soon when I gather it.


----------



## DarkShooter

well...
since i'm too damn lazy to let it run 3 hours with prime95 just to confirm stability, imma post it this way..whoever likes it...good...who doesnt...meh..not my problem..










1.35v makes it BSOD, so i assume this one is stable, since i got well over the double and the temps kept the same since the 2nd test...
for some stupid reason, HWmonitor doesnt show the correct temps, since the LCD Poster and PCProbe II show 8ÂºC less...also, i did this on max CPU stress and not the blend test..

this was made with the stock HS/F, and the TIM that came with it...CBA to change it atm...


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkShooter* 
well...
since i'm too damn lazy to let it run 3 hours with prime95 just to confirm stability, imma post it this way..whoever likes it...good...who doesnt...meh..not my problem..










1.35v makes it BSOD, so i assume this one is stable, since i got well over the double and the temps kept the same since the 2nd test...
for some stupid reason, HWmonitor doesnt show the correct temps, since the LCD Poster and PCProbe II show 8ÂºC less...also, i did this on max CPU stress and not the blend test..

this was made with the stock HS/F, and the TIM that came with it...CBA to change it atm...

That seems about right as I can do 3.8 GHz on default voltage of 1.392v. Looks like a decent clocking CPU


----------



## DarkShooter

max i ever did was 3.9 on 1.4v...didnt got to try lower vcores..


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkShooter* 
max i ever did was 3.9 on 1.4v...didnt got to try lower vcores..

for 3.9 GHz I believe I needed 1.412v. It's been a while so I don't remember exactly though.


----------



## Dale-C

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chisleu*


Good OC! I wish my stupid MB would let me overclock the FSB. It crashes prime even on 206mhz with stock multi! weaksauce. I've gone as high as 1.35v cpu nb with no success.

Also, today I crashed prime at 18x200 (3.6ghz) after 40 minutes with 1.392 (stock) voltage. +.125v and I'll try again later.


If you want a higher FSB you need more vcore.


----------



## Chisleu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dale-C*


If you want a higher FSB you need more vcore.


CPU voltage? I see some of the people in the first post have done that, and some have boosted just the NB CPU VID. I expect you are right, although it seems that if I couldn't even get 206x16 stable at 1.4v, but could get 200x17.5 stable at 1.4v, maybe I should just stick with OCing the multi.

I have to work today so I think I'm going to attempt 220x16 at 1.425v and see if it's stable and what temps I get. (EDIT: It's not stable. it crashed changing the FSB.)

I find my CPU is very voltage sensitive. Even at 3.2ghz, a .125v bump in voltage makes a huge bump in temp. At 3.6ghz (200x18) I needed .125 to get it stable, and it made a 1-2*C temp difference, bringing me up to 53-54C. (EDIT: Changed my fans around and now I get 52* at 3.6ghz 1.41v)

I need a good 4 pin CPU fan. (EDIT: or not. changed my fans around so the silverstone is on the cpu now)

I'm 2 hours into a blend test with prime 95 and she hasn't crashed yet!









51-52* currently. Perhaps 3.8ghz will be possible. I have to get some screws tomorrow in order to mount the 120x38mm fan I have onto the CPU cooler, and that should lower my temps a good bit. It's around 30 more CFM than my current fan.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

so looking for suggestions as to where to go from here. i dont think that prime likes my computer but i can get crysis full settings no issues here is where it currently stands. any suggestions will be very very welcome.


----------



## joemaniaci

Well I was going to post about how I could have had 4.0 but I thought I was having heat related issues with my new 955 C3, because it seemed like once I had a core go to 63 C it crashed, but now I am at 3.85 @ 67 C and so far its rock solid in prime, so I guess I just need more voltage and a better cooler it seems.

EDIT: Is my temp way too high? Im seeing some of you on air with really low temps but I have already remounted several times and Im using OCZ freeze.


----------



## mrhandy65

63 is toasty... lol... i would get a new cooler. i get 35 degrees at 4.3 and 1.5vcore with H50.. i would look into that cooler. its pretty cheap


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrhandy65* 
63 is toasty... lol... i would get a new cooler. i get 35 degrees at 4.3 and 1.5vcore with H50.. i would look into that cooler. its pretty cheap

Well Ive been going at it with prime for awhile now and its maxed out at 70C and doesn't seem to bother it, these chips can take it. If anything Ill just get whatever the top of the line air cooler is at the moment.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
Well I was going to post about how I could have had 4.0 but I thought I was having heat related issues with my new 955 C3, because it seemed like once I had a core go to 63 C it crashed, but now I am at 3.85 @ 67 C and so far its rock solid in prime, so I guess I just need more voltage and a better cooler it seems.

EDIT: Is my temp way too high? Im seeing some of you on air with really low temps but I have already remounted several times and Im using OCZ freeze.

when i was using my DuOrb CPU cooler (aircooler) i was at 3.78 with a 1.41 vcore stable (crysis full settings stable) and my idle was around 31-35c which is not bad. the load temps would be around 47-53c (again crysis loads). with this thing so far (just switched to OCZ freeze from stock) my idles are 35-42c. why this is i have no clue i might have to re-seat mine i dont know. one thing i do know is that the clock is lowered to 3.725 with only a 1.36 vcore (somehow its stable with the lower Vcore.) then again i do only have a single fan in pull at the moment. i have a feeling that it will be lower once i get a push/pull going. what is your fan configuration?


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*


when i was using my DuOrb CPU cooler (aircooler) i was at 3.78 with a 1.41 vcore stable (crysis full settings stable) and my idle was around 31-35c which is not bad. the load temps would be around 47-53c (again crysis loads). with this thing so far (just switched to OCZ freeze from stock) my idles are 35-42c. why this is i have no clue i might have to re-seat mine i dont know. one thing i do know is that the clock is lowered to 3.725 with only a 1.36 vcore (somehow its stable with the lower Vcore.) then again i do only have a single fan in pull at the moment. i have a feeling that it will be lower once i get a push/pull going. what is your fan configuration?


I can only mount one fan to mine, I think I will be getting a Titan Fenrir though, never heard of it but it is a direct touch that is beating some of the best coolers out there.

EDIT: After doing some research it turns out that a few reviews with mine and the fenrir compared to one another had mine coming out on top. Not only that but it seems to be one of the top five air coolers out there. I knew mine was good, but not that good.


----------



## joemaniaci

Well I made a noob move, I could have sworn I had it right the first time but it turned out that my rear 120 case fan was blowing air out like it should, but my cpu fan was trying to suck in air from the rear, well that just lowered my idle temp by 10C by mounting them in the same direction. Dropped my load temp from 70C to 57C, I knew this cooler could do better than what I was getting.

That plus I originally had the fan mounted on my cooler right next to the rear case ran, so I figured I would mount the fan one of the other, to give it a sort of push/pull behavior.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
Well I made a noob move, I could have sworn I had it right the first time but it turned out that my rear 120 case fan was blowing air out like it should, but my cpu fan was trying to suck in air from the rear, well that just lowered my idle temp by 10C by mounting them in the same direction. Dropped my load temp from 70C to 57C, I knew this cooler could do better than what I was getting.

That plus I originally had the fan mounted on my cooler right next to the rear case ran, so I figured I would mount the fan one of the other, to give it a sort of push/pull behavior.

Glad to you got that sorted out, it can happen man. However, I would try to stay under 55Âºc. 57Âºc is a bit on the high side for me.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Glad to you got that sorted out, it can happen man. However, I would try to stay under 55Âºc. 57Âºc is a bit on the high side for me.


meh, amd cpu's are tanks, higher voltage is what actually damaged cpu's anyway due to electromigration.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


meh, amd cpu's are tanks, higher voltage is what actually damaged cpu's anyway due to electromigration.


It's the recommended safe temp, I'm just letting you know in case you were not aware.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
It's the recommended safe temp, I'm just letting you know in case you were not aware.

AMD website says 62C link, which is crazy because I even mentioned in one of my posts above how I BSOD'ed the second a core went past 62C.

It also says the maximum voltage is 1.40, so we're all way past that.

lol, heat kicked on and pushed it up a few degrees. Think Im going to ask for a water cooling kit for my b-day.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


AMD website says 62C link, which is crazy because I even mentioned in one of my posts above how I BSOD'ed the second a core went past 62C.

It also says the maximum voltage is 1.40, so we're all way past that.

lol, heat kicked on and pushed it up a few degrees. Think Im going to ask for a water cooling kit for my b-day.










Good job on the overclock. However, please note max temp is NOT max "safe" temp. Just make sure you know the difference between the two.

You seem to have a very nice CPU.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Good job on the overclock. However, please note max temp is NOT max "safe" temp. Just make sure you know the difference between the two.

You seem to have a very nice CPU.

Does AMD state this somewhere or is this just some back alley knowledge? I figure if AMD states max temp, that pretty much means the max temp they recommend, which usually infers maximum safe temp.

I guess its nice, there is either something fishy with the mobo, or my psu is on the way out. I selected 1.47 for my vcore, but the bios hardware monitor had it flickering between 1.452 and 1.447(roughly) and then cpu-z shows 1.425???

I figure if my PSU was on its way out, I wouldn't have been stable for as long as I had it going though.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
Does AMD state this somewhere or is this just some back alley knowledge? I figure if AMD states max temp, that pretty much means the max temp they recommend, which usually infers maximum safe temp.

I guess its nice, there is either something fishy with the mobo, or my psu is on the way out. I selected 1.47 for my vcore, but the bios hardware monitor had it flickering between 1.452 and 1.447(roughly) and then cpu-z shows 1.425???

I figure if my PSU was on its way out, I wouldn't have been stable for as long as I had it going though.

That's the max operating temp. You always want to have some headroom bro. Your CPU, you do what you want.

As far as your overclock, meh. Default voltage for my setup is 1.4v BIOS, and then windows displays 1.392v. That voltage setting stays like that, however if I choose like for example where I'm at now. 1.35v in the BIOS, is 1.344v in windows. However, depending on load it fluctuates between 1.344 and 1.352v.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
AMD website says 62C link, which is crazy because I even mentioned in one of my posts above how I BSOD'ed the second a core went past 62C.

It also says the maximum voltage is 1.40, so we're all way past that.

That's the stock voltage range for an Amd 965 with cool & quiet enabled.

around here on OCN, we recommend 1.55v -1.6 at the very most for Phenom II quads.

I myself would run 1.55v max.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
That's the stock voltage range for an Amd 965 with cool & quiet enabled.

around here on OCN, we recommend 1.55v -1.6 at the very most for Phenom II quads.

I myself would run 1.55v max.

yep. 1.55v or less is what I like to go by.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
That's the stock voltage range for an Amd 965 with cool & quiet enabled.

around here on OCN, we recommend 1.55v -1.6 at the very most for Phenom II quads.

I myself would run 1.55v max.

I was just making the statement to show that we are all working outside the bounds at which amd intends for these processors to be used.


----------



## jason1980

Hi, i am a upgrader from a 9950BE to a 965BE C3 chip
Can i up the multiplier ad the CPU voltage alone to achieve 4.0Ghz?
Or i must up the NB as well? I got to a max of 3.2Ghz on my 9950BE on multiplier alone but not really stable. Anyone can help?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jason1980* 
Hi, i am a upgrader from a 9950BE to a 965BE C3 chip
Can i up the multiplier ad the CPU voltage alone to achieve 4.0Ghz?
Or i must up the NB as well? I got to a max of 3.2Ghz on my 9950BE on multiplier alone but not really stable. Anyone can help?

3.2 GHz is actually not that bad of a clock for a 9950 if you think about it, so not bad.

As far as the 965, this is the method that works best for me.

1- up multiplier one notch at a time and test for stability. If stable, go up next notch and test again.
2-once it fails, then you can add one notch of voltage and try again. Go up one notch of voltage till that setting passes stability testing.

Just use the multiplier, it's the easiest. Once you have your CPU at the clock you want it at, then you can start by raising your NB multiplier one multi at a time and testing everytime you do do that, just how you did with your CPU.

If you do it that way it's easy to know what is causing instability and what not. If you overclock three things at once, it's harder to tell what is causing the rig to crash in the even that it does. Good luck and report back with any results/questions you might have,


----------



## jason1980

my DDR2 rams are already at 1066Mhz so i guess i will play with the multiplier first. Thanks for the advice


----------



## NCspecV81

air....64bit...955 c3.

1.48v / 1.47v cpu-nb @ 2800


----------



## Orestes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
air....64bit...955 c3.

1.48v / 1.47v cpu-nb @ 2800










Nice OC.

======

I'm currently on a quest to get from 4.0 to 4.2 then on to 4.4 if possible - but I'm having huge stability issues past 4.0. My temps are fine, < 50C load running 1.55v but I can't seem to find a stable voltage to run anything higher then 200x20 :\\ anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Chisleu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Orestes* 
Nice OC.

======

I'm currently on a quest to get from 4.0 to 4.2 then on to 4.4 if possible - but I'm having huge stability issues past 4.0. My temps are fine, < 50C load running 1.55v but I can't seem to find a stable voltage to run anything higher then 200x20 :\\ anyone have any suggestions?

It's not stable below 1.55v at 4ghz?


----------



## Orestes

Oh, its stable much lower than that at 4.0 ghz. its not stable at 4.2 at 1.55. I'm currently running 4.0 (200x20) at 1.47v.


----------



## el gappo

I can tell you now you aren't gonna hit 4.4 without some sort of sub ambient cooling :/
Maybe a bong chiller and a good lap job


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Wondering do these temps look right to you all? this is with everything at stock
with the setup as fan>Rad> exhaust with the top fans of the case set to exhaust. should i set them to intake?

EDIT: the fan that is connected to the Rad is better than the stock one that comes with the H50 and is on molex so is running full speed at all times.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orestes*


Nice OC.

======

I'm currently on a quest to get from 4.0 to 4.2 then on to 4.4 if possible - but I'm having huge stability issues past 4.0. My temps are fine, < 50C load running 1.55v but I can't seem to find a stable voltage to run anything higher then 200x20 :\\ anyone have any suggestions?


4.4 GHz will be extremely difficult without some sort of extreme cooling. However 4.2Ghz is a heck of a clock bro









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*


Wondering do these temps look right to you all? this is with everything at stock
with the setup as fan>Rad> exhaust with the top fans of the case set to exhaust. should i set them to intake?

EDIT: the fan that is connected to the Rad is better than the stock one that comes with the H50 and is on molex so is running full speed at all times.











Hmm, I think they should be lower. HOw much did you tighten the block down?


----------



## PaulWog

What would you people suggest for CPU-NB voltage/frequency?

I'm looking for the best possible performance 24/7.

I can easily get 4.00GHz @ 1.515v. So far no stability issues. But I'd probably stick with 1.525v just incase, and then up it from there if any failures (talking about my chip in particular).

But my CPU-NB is all stock, and I'm wondering what would be best? 2200MHz @ 1.1v? 2400MHz @ 1.25v? Not sure about the benefits really.

My temps haven't gotten higher than 48 celcius stressed at 4.00GHz so far.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaulWog*


What would you people suggest for CPU-NB voltage/frequency?

I'm looking for the best possible performance 24/7.

I can easily get 4.00GHz @ 1.515v. So far no stability issues. But I'd probably stick with 1.525v just incase, and then up it from there if any failures (talking about my chip in particular).

But my CPU-NB is all stock, and I'm wondering what would be best? 2200MHz @ 1.1v? 2400MHz @ 1.25v? Not sure about the benefits really.

My temps haven't gotten higher than 48 celcius stressed at 4.00GHz so far.


raising the NB is a huge performance increase IMO. Makes the rig get that really "snappy" feeling. I run my NB at 2600 MHz @ 1.3v.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
4.4 GHz will be extremely difficult without some sort of extreme cooling. However 4.2Ghz is a heck of a clock bro









Hmm, I think they should be lower. HOw much did you tighten the block down?

its not uber tight. but its tight enough where if i was to put light pressure using a screw driver it would not turn


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*


its not uber tight. but its tight enough where if i was to put light pressure using a screw driver it would not turn


You can try a little tighter or a little looser see if it helps with temps.

Questions

1. What is your ambient temp?
2. Did you use the factory TIM? I know people say it's awesome, but I saw a couple of degrees less when using different TIM.


----------



## blbrchnk

Hey all, I have been reading through this thread for a while and thought I'd throw my issue out there.

I have a 965 BE on an ASUS M4A79XTD EVO board and it seems like I can't get it an higher than 3825 on completely stock voltage for everything. I have had the CPU-NB as high as 1.4 and the CPU-V as high as 1.6 and I think I might have squeezed 3900 out with that setup, but deemed it not worth all the extra voltage. Any suggestions as to what I can do?

I have tried NB freq/HT up, down, OC using multi, oc using fsb, etc and it just doesn't seem to make a whole lot of difference how much juice I give it.

I have a watercooling setup with 3x120 radiator so my temps never even leave the 40s.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blbrchnk* 
Hey all, I have been reading through this thread for a while and thought I'd throw my issue out there.

I have a 965 BE on an ASUS M4A79XTD EVO board and it seems like I can't get it an higher than 3825 on completely stock voltage for everything. I have had the CPU-NB as high as 1.4 and the CPU-V as high as 1.6 and I think I might have squeezed 3900 out with that setup, but deemed it not worth all the extra voltage. Any suggestions as to what I can do?

I have tried NB freq/HT up, down, OC using multi, oc using fsb, etc and it just doesn't seem to make a whole lot of difference how much juice I give it.

I have a watercooling setup with 3x120 radiator so my temps never even leave the 40s.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

So let me make sure I got this right. You want to do more than 3825 Mhz on stock voltage but you can't? It might be because that is all you can do on stock voltage.


----------



## PaulWog

Blahhh I'm confused how much voltage I should set my CPU/NB at... and what clock

Should I go 24/7 at 2400MHz @ what voltage?

Or 24/7 at 2200MHz @ what voltage?

Currently 2000MHz (stock) @ 1.10v (stock)

Sooooo basically I'd like to know the ideal voltage at 2400MHz and ideal at 2200MHz


----------



## Dale-C

Try 2600-2800 on 1.3v

2400 Probably 1.2125v


----------



## mav2000

Im getting 2.6 on 1.2V so have stopped it at that. (CPU NB)


----------



## PaulWog

Alright I set it to 2.40GHz at 1.215v as suggested.

Now to up my clock to 3.80GHz on the processor at I think 1.45v.

Which would be better:

4.00GHz and 2000MHz NB

or

3.80GHz and 2400MHz NB


----------



## PaulWog

So do these settings make sense? They're all set through the BIOS, I'm just using overdrive to display all the voltages and clocks.

Current peak temperature is 43 celcius on prime95 blend test. Maybe if I leave it running for a while longer I might see 44/45 as my highest peak.

The question: What should I modify, if anything else, for some better performance? Suggestions?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaulWog*


So do these settings make sense? They're all set through the BIOS, I'm just using overdrive to display all the voltages and clocks.

Current peak temperature is 43 celcius on prime95 blend test. Maybe if I leave it running for a while longer I might see 44/45 as my highest peak.

The question: What should I modify, if anything else, for some better performance? Suggestions?










I'm almost positive that the 3.8 GHz and 2.4 GHz NB will feel faster.


----------



## blbrchnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


So let me make sure I got this right. You want to do more than 3825 Mhz on stock voltage but you can't? It might be because that is all you can do on stock voltage.


No, I want to do as high as I can on whatever voltage (for the most part), its just that 3825 is stable at stock.

Edit - I did hit 3900, but I am pretty sure that it came at a much higher voltage in which I deemed the extra 75MHz not worth it. I think maybe that is the part that was confusing in my initial post.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
You can try a little tighter or a little looser see if it helps with temps.

Questions

1. What is your ambient temp?
2. Did you use the factory TIM? I know people say it's awesome, but I saw a couple of degrees less when using different TIM.

i did tighten it a little bit and seemed to help by a degree. the TIM that is on there is OCZ freeze. as of right now i have made the setup fan>rad>fan still as exhaust. the temps didnt go down much but they are closer to what my aircooler was achieving. the lowest my aircooler got was 31 and highest was 45 (though when i had the aircooler i had the computer set at 3.78 clock with a 1.425 vcore.)


----------



## PaulWog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


I'm almost positive that the 3.8 GHz and 2.4 GHz NB will feel faster.


Good









I stress tested it all night and got a max of 44 celcius, it was sitting at 41 celcius. No problems whatsoever.

3.80GHz and 2400MHz CPU/NB









I think I'll keep it 24/7 since I can do 3.8 @ 1.45v... while anything noticeably higher takes 1.50v to 1.525v


----------



## Fear of Oneself

uuuhhh, i need an AMD board. I can't deal with 3.7 @ 2200mhz NB


----------



## Chisleu

Well it's finally here! MSI has put out a 790gx mATX board to upgrade this (POS for overclocking) 785gx FoxConn Cinema II Deluxe and boy do I need it! I hope I can actually get the 1600mhz my ram supports (preferably at 1333 w/ some FSB increase)

I have the system stable at 1333, but I can't get it stable (at the same clocks) at 1066 or 1600 with this board. It's MORONIC. The bios has crap for ram settings too, and doesn't even give the CPU NB VID separately. WEAK.

ANYWAYs:

ADD ME!









3.7ghz prime 95 blend stable for 5+ hours. 1.425v 1.25v CPU NB, 200x18.5

temps were 58* loaded in a warm room (72-74F or so)

Idleing around 39 right now, and it will probably come down to 37-38C. It idles 34C when it's cool in my room, but my wife closed the damned door while I was gone. meh.

Same setup as my first post at 3.5ghz. Can't wait to run my benchmark and see what it does.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blbrchnk* 
No, I want to do as high as I can on whatever voltage (for the most part), its just that 3825 is stable at stock.

Edit - I did hit 3900, but I am pretty sure that it came at a much higher voltage in which I deemed the extra 75MHz not worth it. I think maybe that is the part that was confusing in my initial post.

Yeah it gets to a point where the added voltage/heat is not worth it. Find a good combination of it and keep it at that for daily use









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman* 
i did tighten it a little bit and seemed to help by a degree. the TIM that is on there is OCZ freeze. as of right now i have made the setup fan>rad>fan still as exhaust. the temps didnt go down much but they are closer to what my aircooler was achieving. the lowest my aircooler got was 31 and highest was 45 (though when i had the aircooler i had the computer set at 3.78 clock with a 1.425 vcore.)










Well "MY" rule of thumb is that if the H50 outperformed my Mega Shadow it should work as good for everybody else. Maybe you didn't apply the TIM correctly or the right amount. How did you apply it and more or less what amount?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaulWog* 
Good









I stress tested it all night and got a max of 44 celcius, it was sitting at 41 celcius. No problems whatsoever.

3.80GHz and 2400MHz CPU/NB









I think I'll keep it 24/7 since I can do 3.8 @ 1.45v... while anything noticeably higher takes 1.50v to 1.525v

Good, 3.8 GHz and 2600 MHz NB feels amazing for me, everything is soo snappy and smooth. Enjoy the rig


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Yeah it gets to a point where the added voltage/heat is not worth it. Find a good combination of it and keep it at that for daily use









Well "MY" rule of thumb is that if the H50 outperformed my Mega Shadow it should work as good for everybody else. Maybe you didn't apply the TIM correctly or the right amount. How did you apply it and more or less what amount?

Good, 3.8 GHz and 2600 MHz NB feels amazing for me, everything is soo snappy and smooth. Enjoy the rig











i applied it as a pea sized drop in the center of the CPU and squashed it down with the H50 then while holding it down tightened the H50 down just as suggested the most in this thread. as of right now at an idle after tightening slightly i am getting the same temps that i was getting with my Air on a 3.78 OC. with this i am happy. though i do not think i will be spending much time on the computer for awhile. just bought the following Final Fantasy games 7,8,10,12. i am just trying to see how much this thing is going to improve over my Air, but not seeing much of one at all.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*


i applied it as a pea sized drop in the center of the CPU and squashed it down with the H50 then while holding it down tightened the H50 down just as suggested the most in this thread. as of right now at an idle after tightening slightly i am getting the same temps that i was getting with my Air on a 3.78 OC. with this i am happy. though i do not think i will be spending much time on the computer for awhile. just bought the following Final Fantasy games 7,8,10,12. i am just trying to see how much this thing is going to improve over my Air, but not seeing much of one at all.


How's airflow in your case?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
How's airflow in your case?

well there are no fans on the side even though i could fit two more either 120mm or 140mm. from the top and front fans alone i can feel the air coming out of the side panel. the fans are stong enough to hold a decent sized piece of paper in place on the front of the case


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman* 
well there are no fans on the side even though i could fit two more either 120mm or 140mm. from the top and front fans alone i can feel the air coming out of the side panel. the fans are stong enough to hold a decent sized piece of paper in place on the front of the case

yeah but througout the case how is it? Maybe a pic of the inside of your case would help. I remember when I had a video card that exhausted inside the case my temps were crap. Getting one that exhausted out the back really helped them.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


yeah but througout the case how is it? Maybe a pic of the inside of your case would help. I remember when I had a video card that exhausted inside the case my temps were crap. Getting one that exhausted out the back really helped them.


i am running the 4850X2 which does vent out inside the case but where it vents the hole for a fan is right there. as for the pics i am going to have to wait till the old lady gets back from foxwoods with the camera. been trying to send pics from my phone but even though ive tried multiple emails of mine it always tries to send to #bal which is rather confusing.

EDIT: finally got it to work here we go.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Thanks for the pics man. That case looks a little warm and fuzzy LOL. How much do your temps drop if you run the PC without a side panel?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Thanks for the pics man. That case looks a little warm and fuzzy LOL. How much do your temps drop if you run the PC without a side panel?


at the most like 1-2 its really not much considering how much air flows through this thing. the wiring is not as bad as it looks. its really only on the bottom that i cant clean up to much. (due to the fact that the wires are rather short.,


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

when is Slappa going to update again? I've got way better OC's on the 955 now... and i want to get off the bottom of the list LOL.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman* 
at the most like 1-2 its really not much considering how much air flows through this thing. the wiring is not as bad as it looks. its really only on the bottom that i cant clean up to much. (due to the fact that the wires are rather short.,

Then airflow in your case shouldn't be an issue. I remember when I had my 4850's venting inside I would open up my side panel and my temps would drop like 7-8Âºc.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Then airflow in your case shouldn't be an issue. I remember when I had my 4850's venting inside I would open up my side panel and my temps would drop like 7-8Âºc.



i dont really consider the 4850 to be an issue. the vent hole from it basically makes it vent straight out the case. ill get a pic of it sometime soon. if i were to put a exhaust fan there then it really would not be a problem. as it stands though i can feel the air form the thing through the hole.


----------



## Drake.L

Hello my fellow 955 brothasss, I just want to know if it's safe for me to be running 3.8GHz @ 1.55V. It's 8 hours prime stable, didn't test for any longer. The temps @ load maxes out at 54C


----------



## el gappo

Yeah that's fine


----------



## Chisleu

1.55v is too much voltage and can reduce the lifespan of the chip. Try prime95 at 1.45-1.475v. I'll bet it's stable way below 1.55v. Also, this will reduce your heat a ton! You may even find that 3.9-4ghz is possible on 1.5v









Play more!


----------



## Chicken Patty

yeah 1.55v is just a little more than what I would like to run for daily usage, but that is the highest I would recommend anyone to go for daily usage.


----------



## holgate

so during December i decided to buy a phenom II 955be and i did and i have been trying to reach 3.8ghz stable but can only get to 3.6ghz stable. i would really appreciate any type of help to get to that goal im not even lookin for 4.0ghz just want to reach 3.8ghz



















edit: one other thats been buggin me is that fact that cpu-id and windows reads my cpu as a regular quad but everest sees it as a 955be and the box that its packaged says 955be, any reasons why?


----------



## Chicken Patty

we'll need some BIOS settings in order to help dude.


----------



## holgate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
we'll need some BIOS settings in order to help dude.

msi nf980g65
200*18
ram=stock
volt=1.4625
cpu/nb=1.25
ram=1.55


----------



## Chisleu

you should increase the NB VID voltage (1.25v-1.35v) and increase your ram voltage to be sure it's not crashing.

Are you programming the CAS latencies by hand?


----------



## PaulWog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drake.L*


Hello my fellow 955 brothasss, I just want to know if it's safe for me to be running 3.8GHz @ 1.55V. It's 8 hours prime stable, didn't test for any longer. The temps @ load maxes out at 54C


I'd suggest trying 3.8GHz @ 1.45v. I'm stable 24/7 like that with a 2400MHz CPU/NB. Or at least try to keep it to a maximum of 1.5v at 3.8GHz (preferably between 1.4 and 1.5 and not the latter).

At 1.55v you should be hitting just over 4GHz, (somewhere between 4 and 4.1).


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holgate* 
msi nf980g65
200*18
ram=stock
volt=1.4625
cpu/nb=1.25
ram=1.55

I would try to juice up the ram a bit.


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaulWog* 
I'd suggest trying 3.8GHz @ 1.45v. I'm stable 24/7 like that with a 2400MHz CPU/NB. Or at least try to keep it to a maximum of 1.5v at 3.8GHz (preferably between 1.4 and 1.5 and not the latter).

At 1.55v you should be hitting just over 4GHz, (somewhere between 4 and 4.1).

you have a different motherboard than he does as his motherboard has a combined nb/sb chip which makes it slightly harder to get stable overclocks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holgate* 
msi nf980g65
200*18
ram=stock
volt=1.4625
cpu/nb=1.25
ram=1.55

I have the same motherboard as you do and these are my settings for 3.8 stable.
FSB-200
CPU ratio- 19x
CPU Volts- 1.488
CPU/NB Volts- 1.225....but if it doesnt work for you bump it up to 1.3Volts
also make sure to set the ram voltage o spec, and if anything try increasing it slightly


----------



## opty165

Just finished burning in my new Phenom II 955 C3! I did have it at 4ghz priming stable for a few hour's, but I didn't like the heat it was producing and the amount of voltage it needed. So here is 3.8ghz stable for 4 1/2hr's @ 1.4v. Core temp says the high was 49c, but it averaged around 45-47

And before anyone say's to up my NB clock, I'm currently having issues with that. My NB won't post past 2200mhz, which I was kinda hoping for 2800mhz :/


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *opty165*


Just finished burning in my new Phenom II 955 C3! I did have it at 4ghz priming stable for a few hour's, but I didn't like the heat it was producing and the amount of voltage it needed. So here is 3.8ghz stable for 4 1/2hr's @ 1.4v. Core temp says the high was 49c, but it averaged around 45-47

And before anyone say's to up my NB clock, I'm currently having issues with that. My NB won't post past 2200mhz, which I was kinda hoping for 2800mhz :/











How much voltage you trying to push across the NB for anything over 2.2GHz?


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
How much voltage you trying to push across the NB for anything over 2.2GHz?

i started at 1.2, then went to 1.3. It boots into windows sometimes at 2400 1.3v, but then i try and put 1.35v and still get the same results. OCCT or Prime95 just lockup the comp. I'v tried voltage up to 1.5v but still nothing. I know it shouldn't take alot of volts to get even just 2400mhz NB


----------



## blbrchnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
i started at 1.2, then went to 1.3. It boots into windows sometimes at 2400 1.3v, but then i try and put 1.35v and still get the same results. OCCT or Prime95 just lockup the comp. I'v tried voltage up to 1.5v but still nothing. I know it shouldn't take alot of volts to get even just 2400mhz NB

Just so I can get this straight, when you guys are talking about upping the NB voltage, you are meaning the CPU-NB voltage right? Not the actual NB chip on the motherboard? I have never changed the voltage on my motherboard NB and was wondering if that would make a difference.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blbrchnk* 
Just so I can get this straight, when you guys are talking about upping the NB voltage, you are meaning the CPU-NB voltage right? Not the actual NB chip on the motherboard? I have never changed the voltage on my motherboard NB and was wondering if that would make a difference.

Correct, the CPU-NB voltage of the IMC(integrated memory controller) on the phenom its self. At least thats the only voltage iv been changing lol


----------



## blbrchnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *opty165*


Correct, the CPU-NB voltage of the IMC(integrated memory controller) on the phenom its self. At least thats the only voltage iv been changing lol


I am still just trying to find anything that will let me get past 3.8 on my 965. I still just cannot accept that it can do 3.8Ghz on stock voltage and nothing higher regardless of what juice i give it.


----------



## opty165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blbrchnk*


I am still just trying to find anything that will let me get past 3.8 on my 965. I still just cannot accept that it can do 3.8Ghz on stock voltage and nothing higher regardless of what juice i give it.


Yea that is weird. You should fill in you're system spec in you're sig though. Its under Usercp and edit systems


----------



## blbrchnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
Yea that is weird. You should fill in you're system spec in you're sig though. Its under Usercp and edit systems

NM, it didn't show the first time I checked the page, it is here now. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Hawk777th

Looking to oc my 965 I just got. Wondering what voltages you guys were running to get to 3.80-4ghz I got thier on just multiplier alone, but as soon as I fired up prime CRASH lol! And if anyone with my motherboard could respond that would be great aswell! This board also has a switch to step up the fsb easily so maybe a combo of both multi and fsb would be easier to get their reliably.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk777th* 
Looking to oc my 965 I just got. Wondering what voltages you guys were running to get to 3.80-4ghz I got thier on just multiplier alone, but as soon as I fired up prime CRASH lol! And if anyone with my motherboard could respond that would be great aswell! This board also has a switch to step up the fsb easily so maybe a combo of both multi and fsb would be easier to get their reliably.

I don't have the 965, but the 955. I got it at 3.8ghz with 1.3875 volts, so it shouldn't be to hard to get you're 965 at 3.8 with a little bump in voltage


----------



## Hawk777th

Right now underload im showing 1.43v at stock clock.


----------



## blbrchnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk777th* 
Right now underload im showing 1.43v at stock clock.

Yeah my stock voltage is somewhere around that as well (at least according to cpuid, AoD says 1.4). Probably the reason I can do 3.825Ghz on stock voltage without issue.


----------



## Pavo

just a little oc for now until I upgrade to watercooling. I do run this @ 3.75 for gaming, but for stability testing its @ 3.6. If its okay I used intel burn maximum for 20 runs and prime takes longer and I seem to be able to see problems with intel quicker and better.

setting are llc is enabled btw, fsb 300 x12 for 3.6ghx @ 1.3 v
Nb & Ht both @ 2400 ( I did end up lowering ht to 2100) @ auto voltages, rest settings @ auto and voltages at auto except for memory.

Im running 8 gb of Mushkin enhanced (996657) 1600 with 7-7-7-20-1t @ 1.964 volts.

I did run this on prime for little over an hour and a half but did a full intel burn test maximum 20 runs.


----------



## PaulWog

Think I should lower my voltage?

3.8GHz @ 1.45v

I haven't tried any lower voltages. I just kinda set the settings to this and have had it like that ever since... because it works well. But a lower voltage means lower temps... should I tinker with it some more?


----------



## Lavaeis

I am unable to log into my account due to forgetting my password and the reset option wont work after 2 days of trying.I am having issues ocing my Phenom 955 B.E with my M4N82 sli dlx, i have spent 2 days researching this thread i have tried like 20 different ways to get my rig to 3.6 but every time i try i fail prime95 right off the rip.I don't know what to do i used to be able to get 3.6 stable just by changing the multiplier from 16 to 18 but since bios rev.1101 everything has become a pain in the butt.I have tried everything posted,So is it prime95 or the bios thats giving me all this greif?ohh yea anything over 3.3 gives me errrors 0x0000125 175 145 ect


----------



## Chisleu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lavaeis* 
I am unable to log into my account due to forgetting my password and the reset option wont work after 2 days of trying.I am having issues ocing my Phenom 955 B.E with my M4N82 sli dlx, i have spent 2 days researching this thread i have tried like 20 different ways to get my rig to 3.6 but every time i try i fail prime95 right off the rip.I don't know what to do i used to be able to get 3.6 stable just by changing the multiplier from 16 to 18 but since bios rev.1101 everything has become a pain in the butt.I have tried everything posted,So is it prime95 or the bios thats giving me all this greif?ohh yea anything over 3.3 gives me errrors 0x0000125 175 145 ect

It's not prime95's fault. Check your memory settings.


----------



## Lavaeis

which settings? my timings are [email protected] 5 5 15


----------



## Chisleu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lavaeis*


which settings? my timings are [email protected] 5 5 15


ddr3? check the other timings.


----------



## Lavaeis

g.skill DDR2 1066 5 5 5 15 2x2 gig the gray 1s with the big heat spreaders


----------



## tmunn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lavaeis*


g.skill DDR2 1066 5 5 5 15 2x2 gig the gray 1s with the big heat spreaders


Do you mind pointing them out? http://www.gskill.com/products.php?p...c1=1&c2=2&c3=2


----------



## Lavaeis

ill try to findem


----------



## Lavaeis

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2-1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel - F2-8500CL5D-4GBPI


----------



## PaulWog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lavaeis* 
I am unable to log into my account due to forgetting my password and the reset option wont work after 2 days of trying.I am having issues ocing my Phenom 955 B.E with my M4N82 sli dlx, i have spent 2 days researching this thread i have tried like 20 different ways to get my rig to 3.6 but every time i try i fail prime95 right off the rip.I don't know what to do i used to be able to get 3.6 stable just by changing the multiplier from 16 to 18 but since bios rev.1101 everything has become a pain in the butt.I have tried everything posted,So is it prime95 or the bios thats giving me all this greif?ohh yea anything over 3.3 gives me errrors 0x0000125 175 145 ect

What voltage do you have your CPU set to at 3.6GHz?

Try 1.4v or 1.4125v


----------



## Lavaeis

tried that now its on auto while i do more research


----------



## Lavaeis

CACYC AC 0915APMW (----- what is this where do i do this setting?ghot settings should work perfectly with this system


----------



## PaulWog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lavaeis*


CACYC AC 0915APMW (----- what is this where do i do this setting?ghot settings should work perfectly with this system


Not sure what you're referring to? Are you copying and pasting some sort of thing? I can tell you my various working settings (the one in my sig is my actual current 24/7 settings). Here they are:

3.2GHz @ 1.30v 
3.6GHz @ 1.40v 
3.8GHz @ 1.45v & CPU/NB 1.215v @2400MHz <--- my current 24/7 OC
4.0GHz @ 1.5125v (unsure if it can go stable at 1.50v haven't tested enough)
4.1GHz @ 1.55v (unsure if it can go stable at a lower voltage, haven't tested thoroughly)
4.2GHz @ ??? (unstable at 1.55v, not sure how much voltage needed, it runs cool even up at this high, just unstable after about 2 minutes of prime95)

Oh btw I call bull**** on this Sopieman's overclock. Check the chart, claiming 1.424v at a 20x multiplier getting 4018MHz. That's such a laugh. That's not stable at all. And really to anyone referencing this thread, it creates some false information which is ultimately wasting peoples' time.


----------



## Lavaeis

i cant even hit 3.6 once prime runs i crash well i tryed various build that closely matched my hardware even tried doing it my self i always blue screen


----------



## PaulWog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lavaeis*


i cant even hit 3.6 once prime runs i crash


Are you watching your temps as you run prime95? Watch the temp readings constantly on CPU-Z and check at what temperature it crashes.

And is it crashing at 1.4v @ 3.6GHz?

Try 1.425v or 1.4375v @ 3.6GHz but watch the temps.

That's my suggestion.


----------



## Lavaeis

i never go over 53c (CACYC AC 0915APMW (- what is this setting ghot used it


----------



## Lavaeis

should i skip the multiplier and just try with the front side bus?


----------



## PaulWog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lavaeis*


i never go over 53c (CACYC AC 0915APMW (- what is this setting ghot used it


I don't know what those settings stand for? I just know the voltages, multipliers, etc.

Are you sure you haven't modified your memory speeds or something else, which could be causing a bluescreen?

Basically, I'm wondering if you get a bluescreen even at stock CPU clock settings.


----------



## Lavaeis

no i can run prime95 for a full day at cpu stock auto everything but ram which i have set to 1066 2.1 volts 5 5 5 15 timings


----------



## PaulWog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lavaeis*


no i can run prime95 for a full day at cpu stock auto everything but ram which i have set to 1066 2.1 volts 5 5 5 15 timings


I'd suggest you try your overclock with the RAM set to default settings.

I suspect that's the problem.

I've never gotten a blue screen on CPU failure with my clocks going higher. I always get a black screen and then my computer needs to be rebooted manually.


----------



## Lavaeis

but the default is 1066 2.1 5 5 5 15 i just upped the voltage to 1.4 multi to 18X200 and nbfeq to 2400 gonna prime it be back after the crash


----------



## Lavaeis

roblem signature:
Problem Event Name:BlueScreen
OS Version:6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID:1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:d1
BCP1:00000001
BCP2:00000006
BCP3:00000008
BCP4:00000001
OS Version:6_0_6002
Service Pack:2_0
Product:768_1


----------



## holgate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chisleu* 
you should increase the NB VID voltage (1.25v-1.35v) and increase your ram voltage to be sure it's not crashing.

Are you programming the CAS latencies by hand?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
you have a different motherboard than he does as his motherboard has a combined nb/sb chip which makes it slightly harder to get stable overclocks.

I have the same motherboard as you do and these are my settings for 3.8 stable.
FSB-200
CPU ratio- 19x
CPU Volts- 1.488
CPU/NB Volts- 1.225....but if it doesnt work for you bump it up to 1.3Volts
also make sure to set the ram voltage o spec, and if anything try increasing it slightly


sorry i havent been on for a while been apartment hunting not that u guys care but i will definitely try to up the voltage and honestly i still dont understand how to clock my ram i still need a little bit of help on that one


----------



## Lavaeis

timing are set by hand im stable on other bench marks mem tests stress tests just not prime95 all my games works i can play wow on 1 screen and fear 2 on the other with no lag or crashes,maybe prime95 just hates this rig
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1083375


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lavaeis* 
timing are set by hand im stable on other bench marks mem tests stress tests just not prime95 all my games works i can play wow on 1 screen and fear 2 on the other with no lag or crashes,maybe prime95 just hates this rig
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1083375

Stability testing is great, and sometimes is needed. But honestly, if the rig is stable to do everything you do daily, sounds like it's good to go to me. Why care if it fails prime if it don't crash when you are using it daily.


----------



## Lavaeis

occt failed to after 1 min but only on cpu tests i upped the NBFEQ to 2400 then ran asus turbo z and passed all tests inculding prime95. i really don't know why i cant seem to get 3.6 or even 3.5 i know this chip and board can handle it


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lavaeis*


occt failed to after 1 min but only on cpu tests i upped the NBFEQ to 2400 then ran asus turbo z and passed all tests inculding prime95. i really don't know why i cant seem to get 3.6 or even 3.5 i know this chip and board can handle it


What are your current settings? If you posted them already kindly link me to the post.


----------



## Lavaeis

ohh crap i posted in teh wrong thread sorry man here u go http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1083538


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lavaeis* 
ohh crap i posted in teh wrong thread sorry man here u go http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1083538

No problems man.

Question, why don't you try clocking with the multiplier only? This way you overclock only the CPU and not the RAM, HT, NB etc. Just the CPU so you know why it's unstable if it is.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Seems like the c2 step 965 BE has a psycho barrier @4ghz

I did a little experiment with putting my radioter in snow/ice and got 
the cpu down to 29c on full [email protected] my 24/7 clocks u can see under.

Attachment 146541

However, even if I got the cpu cool, this would not threat the 4ghz barrier.

Got 1 3dmark06 run in 3.97ghz and anything over would crash right after post 9/10 times, I managed to boot a couple of times in 4ghz. 
Highest volt I tried was 1.72v

LLC or ACC not making a slightest difference, underclocking fsb/nb/ht didnt result in any difference either.

Anyone who has gotten past the 4ghz barrier on this chip?
Is it so powerhungry that the MOBO just cannot deliver?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox*


Seems like the c2 step 965 BE has a psycho barrier @4ghz

I did a little experiment with putting my radioter in snow/ice and got 
the cpu down to 29c on full [email protected] my 24/7 clocks u can see under.

Attachment 146541

However, even if I got the cpu cool, this would not threat the 4ghz barrier.

Got 1 3dmark06 run in 3.97ghz and anything over would crash right after post 9/10 times, I managed to boot a couple of times in 4ghz. 
Highest volt I tried was 1.72v

LLC or ACC not making a slightest difference, underclocking fsb/nb/ht didnt result in any difference either.

Anyone who has gotten past the 4ghz barrier on this chip?
Is it so powerhungry that the MOBO just cannot deliver?


That mobo can kill that CPU if it wanted to HAHAHA

I think the issue here might just be the CPU. Was is the max vcore you have fed it?

Also if you want to share some of your voltage settings and stuff that might help determine how to get you over 4GHz.


----------



## blbrchnk

Is it normal for for the voltage on these CPUs to drop .05V or so under load? i.e. if I have it set at 1.55V it drops to 1.5V on prime95. I bought what I read was a really good PSU.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blbrchnk* 
Is it normal for for the voltage on these CPUs to drop .05V or so under load? i.e. if I have it set at 1.55V it drops to 1.5V on prime95. I bought what I read was a really good PSU.

If anything it should increase slightly, that's weird.


----------



## res0n0xg

Yes, the voltage fluctuation is normal.

Should I be happy with my OC :

3850mhz (1.46V) - I can easily boot at slightly over 4ghz however the voltage scares me at around 1.51V and my temps go too high, even with my push pull cooler setup.
2640mhz NB (1.311V) I can't seem to get this to 2700mhz, computer boots fine at ~2750 but prime always fails after 20mins to 1hr
1980 Hypertransport
~1450ram clock at 7-7-7-21 1T
I've tried running my memory at like 1750mhz (1:4 ratio), etc at 9-9-9-24 even with like 2.0V and I can't post, any ideas here? I was hoping my memory would be able to OC at bit from stock but it doesn't appear so. Patriot rates it at 1.8V, but everywhere I read says DDR3 should be using lower voltage, so I don't know what to do.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


That mobo can kill that CPU if it wanted to HAHAHA

I think the issue here might just be the CPU. Was is the max vcore you have fed it?

Also if you want to share some of your voltage settings and stuff that might help determine how to get you over 4GHz.


Well, if you read my post and checked my attachment you would have gotten all the information you are asking for now







(please try again







)

And in 32bit OS 4ghz is a cakewalk, x64 on the other hand,
strange stability issues.

Would really like to get some info from someone who has/ or have tried the OC`ing the c2 step in x64 os


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox*


Well, if you read my post and checked my attachment you would have gotten all the information you are asking for now







(please try again







)

And in 32bit OS 4ghz is a cakewalk, x64 on the other hand,
strange stability issues.

Would really like to get some info from someone who has/ or have tried the OC`ing the c2 step in x64 os


Here is some info : i was up to 1.6vcore and could not get 3.8 stable.

the c2s are not really good for 4ghz it seems. seems like c3 owners have a much easier time.

have u been able to attain 4ghz on a 32bit os?


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
Here is some info : i was up to 1.6vcore and could not get 3.8 stable.

the c2s are not really good for 4ghz it seems. seems like c3 owners have a much easier time.

have u been able to attain 4ghz on a 32bit os?

yes, 4.1ghz. And that was just a test run to check if the OS had something to do with it. Only used multiplier and the volt @ auto(!?!?)
The volt , even when set on auto hovered around 1.58-1.60v
looped 3 runs of 3dmark06 to check if it was "semi-stable"

Max load temp was 51c,
dont remember the ambient.

Watercooling kit Thermaltake 745 big water.

So its def the x64 OS somehow, but I cant figure out what.

Im not excactly a 64bit cpu architecture expert









Edit: Gonna install a dualboot with win7x32 (4.1ghz was in vista32bit in case u wondered)
tomorrow, to check how far I can go with this chip and post the results.


----------



## PaulWog

How does auto voltage settings work on a mobo anyway? :-/


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaulWog*


How does auto voltage settings work on a mobo anyway? :-/


I don`t know, however my best bet would be an algorithm based on
the vcore id (in my case 1.425v) and a stepping system per mhz 
(atleast on boot) and subsequently regulated by the power draw.

I kinda liked my friends theory: There is a chinese village incorporated in
every IC chip on the mobo that regulates this, it was the most 
cost-effective solution under production.

Not my intention to offend any1.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox* 
Well, if you read my post and checked my attachment you would have gotten all the information you are asking for now







(please try again







)

And in 32bit OS 4ghz is a cakewalk, x64 on the other hand,
strange stability issues.

Would really like to get some info from someone who has/ or have tried the OC`ing the c2 step in x64 os

Missed that, however seems like you already know what your problem is if you already went over 4GHz with a 32-bit OS.

Other than raising your NB and RAM voltage a bit more, I can't think of anything else.


----------



## Lavaeis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
No problems man.

Question, why don't you try clocking with the multiplier only? This way you overclock only the CPU and not the RAM, HT, NB etc. Just the CPU so you know why it's unstable if it is.

tried that long ago just the cpu with multiplier even at 18x200 1.475v it was still unstable and couldn't pass either occt or prime 95


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lavaeis* 
tried that long ago just the cpu with multiplier even at 18x200 1.475v it was still unstable and couldn't pass either occt or prime 95

Hmmm, just keep at it bro, it's the only thing I can recommend for now dude, good luck


----------



## Dale-C

Hey guys what some good ram for the MSI 790FX GD70 that does 1600Mhz at Cas 7 maybe even Cas 6? Preferably looking for a cheap CAS 8/9 Kit and tightening it but what are some good OCing 1600Mhz RAM?


----------



## blbrchnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *res0n0xg* 
Yes, the voltage fluctuation is normal.

If that is the case, should I worry more about the bios set voltage or the voltage that is hitting the chip under load? I know I have read many people say to not take these chips over 1.55V. Well under load it is only getting 1.50V even though at idle it gets 1.55V. Which number matters?


----------



## Blinkwing

Did a bit of tinkering with AMD Overdrive & prime95.

Got my 965BE up to 3780 MHz from 3411. 210 HT & 18x Multiplier is all it can handle at 1.4V before it starts crashing in prime95.

Note: I only tested prime95 up to 5 minutes.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blbrchnk*


If that is the case, should I worry more about the bios set voltage or the voltage that is hitting the chip under load? I know I have read many people say to not take these chips over 1.55V. Well under load it is only getting 1.50V even though at idle it gets 1.55V. Which number matters?


it's 1.55 on air, i'd worry more about what kind of voltage oges through the chip for most of your usage, but it really depends on your temps, you and i have liquid, so don't go above 1.58v 24/7

What are good OCing boards that support 140w CPUs and DDR2?


----------



## tmunn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


What are good OCing boards that support 140w CPUs and DDR2?


The one in my sig.


----------



## Hawk777th

Right now at 3.8 at 1.45v 19x. Prime95 is chugging away!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tmunn*


The one in my sig.


and where does one find one of these boards hm?


----------



## Hawk777th

It seems a little flackey on some benchmarks should I give it some more voltage or play with the fsb and a little lower multi?


----------



## lancid

x4 955 c3
1004 mpmw

3.8GHz, 19x

I also ran linx(linpack) with all memory for 10 iterations.

windows 7 x64


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lancid* 
x4 955 c3
1004 mpmw

3.8GHz, 19x

I also ran linx(linpack) with all memory for 10 iterations.

windows 7 x64

wow that is a nice v core for that clock!

couple of questions, whats your NB and your RAM at?

and what cooling you using, 55 seems real hot for that voltage...


----------



## ydna666

AMD Phenom 955 Black Edition @ 3900Mhz

19.5 x 200
*CPU * 1.46V (51C max) *now 1.43V (49C max) *
*NB *1.3V *now 1.2V*
*CPU/NB * 1.3V *now 1.2V*
*RAM *7-7-7-24 @ 1.67V

Old *CPU-Z Validation*










*New pics and link below:*

New *CPU Validation*


----------



## lancid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


wow that is a nice v core for that clock!

couple of questions, whats your NB and your RAM at?

and what cooling you using, 55 seems real hot for that voltage...


Yeah, it seems so. I'm glad I got a good chip. The x2 555 I bought wouldn't unlock and would only get to 4GHz with like 1.5v.

NB and ram are stock. I only changed the multiplier.

I thought so too. I'm using a hyper 212 plus. I had the fan running at half speed (~1k rpm). Bumping it to ~1500rpm made the temp max at around 52C. Also, ambient was ~80F.

I've been playing with it more, and it's stable at 3.6GHz (possibly 3.7) and 1.280v.

A general question: even with everything stock (bios defaults) and cool and quiet turned on, my voltage never changes, even though the multiplier gets reduced. I can't change the vcore at all from within windows (amd overdrive, k10stat, PhenomMsrTweaker), only the bios. Anyone know why?

I'm using the asus m4a785-m. I've tried both the bios rev it came with (0406) and the latest one (0702).


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ydna666*


AMD Phenom 955 Black Edition @ 3900Mhz

19.5 x 200
*CPU* 1.46V (51C max)
*NB* 1.3V
*CPU/NB* 1.3V
*RAM* 7-7-7-24 @ 1.67V

*CPU-Z Validation*











1.3v on your cpu-nb is a bit excessive for 2000Mhz stock on the nb speed.

Boost that nb speed to 2600-2800 for a nice boost in memory speed.

I'm guessing 1.3v for for 2600Mhz cpu-nb, but thats up to your equipment used.

nice overclock btw and goodluck


----------



## blbrchnk

Two more questions:

1. I currently have my NB cooled with a random block I had lying around. Is this even of any use anymore?

2. Would increasing voltage to the NB chipset provide any benefit whatsoever in regard to overclocking?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blbrchnk*


Two more questions:

1. I currently have my NB cooled with a random block I had lying around. Is this even of any use anymore?

Should cool better than the factory cooler I would think.

2. Would increasing voltage to the NB chipset provide any benefit whatsoever in regard to overclocking?


If you don't clock the NB I don't think it will. Might help stabilize a issue with RAM if anything but eventually I think the problem will arise again.


----------



## blbrchnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


If you don't clock the NB I don't think it will. Might help stabilize a issue with RAM if anything but eventually I think the problem will arise again.


That statement was a little ambiguous. I assume by "clock the NB
you mean raise the CPU/NB speed. Which I Have at 2800 Mhz with the CPU/NB voltage at 1.35 but I never touched the board's NB chip, so I was wondering if there was any point to have it watercooled/upping the voltage. If it helps the RAM only, then I can't imagine I will leave it in my loop.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blbrchnk*


That statement was a little ambiguous. I assume by "clock the NB
you mean raise the CPU/NB speed. Which I Have at 2800 Mhz with the CPU/NB voltage at 1.35 but I never touched the board's NB chip, so I was wondering if there was any point to have it watercooled/upping the voltage. If it helps the RAM only, then I can't imagine I will leave it in my loop.


yes that is what I meant and I do realize I misunderstood your post. I have never messed with the NB core at all, just the CPU/NB voltage which is the one you have also changed. Therefore I retract my previous statement and would rather let someone who has tweaked that particular voltage before proceed.


----------



## Hawk777th

Could someone peek back a couple of pages. My 965 at 3.8 at 1.45 is prime stable, but not on some benchmarks the video card like stalls for seconds at a time and it will crash under alot of load. More voltage? Less multi more fsb? Help me out. My max temp I saw was 50c on this oc.


----------



## PaulWog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Could someone peek back a couple of pages. My 965 at 3.8 at 1.45 is prime stable, but not on some benchmarks the video card like stalls for seconds at a time and it will crash under alot of load. More voltage? Less multi more fsb? Help me out. My max temp I saw was 50c on this oc.


The videocard stalls? So is your problem in video card overclocking, or CPU overclocking?

I know my 955 works at 3.8 with 1.425v right now. I've only tried prime95 as my dedicated stability checker, works fine. Other than that, I've converted videos, played games, etc. So I'm not sure exactly what you're having problems with program-wise (what programs, maybe I can check them out).

So what's your problem exactly? Is it only messing up on something in particular? I would try upping the voltage by 0.125 or something like that. Keeping a close eye on your temperatures is always good.

If your CPU is screwing up due to your OC, I'd think your system would inevitably black screen. So it's weird that something would be slowing down.


----------



## blbrchnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


yes that is what I meant and I do realize I misunderstood your post. I have never messed with the NB core at all, just the CPU/NB voltage which is the one you have also changed. Therefore I retract my previous statement and would rather let someone who has tweaked that particular voltage before proceed.


Cool. Thx.


----------



## killer_bee

just got my coolermaster v8 and was wondering wuts the highest OC i can get on 955BE? specs are in my sig


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killer_bee* 
just got my coolermaster v8 and was wondering wuts the highest OC i can get on 955BE? specs are in my sig

3.9Ghz is a gurantee.


----------



## killer_bee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
3.9Ghz is a gurantee.

thx.. will give it a try tonite


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killer_bee* 
just got my coolermaster v8 and was wondering wuts the highest OC i can get on 955BE? specs are in my sig


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
3.9Ghz is a gurantee.

i dont think its 'guaranteed', as such, but a very high likelihood (prime stable that is)


----------



## blbrchnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


3.9Ghz is a gurantee.


My 965BE c3 won't even hit 3.9 without upwards of close to 1.6V so I don't know that guarantee is the right word.


----------



## Chicken Patty

depends on the CPU. I say 3.8 GHz is much more feasible with a CM V8


----------



## killer_bee

so yea, i hit 3.8 w/ prime 95 goin strong.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killer_bee* 
so yea, i hit 3.8 w/ prime 95 goin strong.

What are the temps like?


----------



## killer_bee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
What are the temps like?

under full load, mobo fluctuates from 32-35c, and cpu temps ranges from 56-60c. is this ok?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killer_bee* 
under full load, mobo fluctuates from 32-35c, and cpu temps ranges from 56-60c. is this ok?










Looks nice.

I personally like to stay under 55Âºc, but what you are getting now is the most I would like to see anyone hit as far as temps.


----------



## ydna666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


1.3v on your cpu-nb is a bit excessive for 2000Mhz stock on the nb speed.

Boost that nb speed to 2600-2800 for a nice boost in memory speed.

I'm guessing 1.3v for for 2600Mhz cpu-nb, but thats up to your equipment used.

nice overclock btw and goodluck










Managed to get my voltages down a small bit and sustained the overclock.

*Here's the link a few pages back*. (Lowered the voltages and temps ...I have edited just below orginal post).

Will I notice a difference in speed if I set the Northbridge to 2600Mhz instead of 2000Mhz?

Thanks


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killer_bee*


under full load, mobo fluctuates from 32-35c, and cpu temps ranges from 56-60c. is this ok?











The cpu temps are a bit on the high end imo, but as long as you stay below the 62C mark you should be fine. Remember, these guys LOVE the cold, colder is better. Just make sure you have your cooler seated properly, unfortuantely that means removing it to inspect the mating surfaces and having to repeat the mounting all over,







. I'm using a Megahalems (sig rig) and only have about 10C difference between idle and load at 25C ambient and I max out at ~46C with Prime95 x64.

Still working on the stability thing, can't get it to last more than 2 minutes with a Linpack test (OCCT or IntelBurn) before a freeze, THEN I'll do a Prime95 24hr run to make sure the system as a whole is stable before submission. Pfft, can't even get a stable test under stock or default numbers and it's driving me a little batty atm


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574* 
Pfft, can't even get a stable test under stock or default numbers and it's driving me a little batty atm









Have you tried running Memtest? When I was experiencing problems with stock values it ended up being my ram. Could be either fault or not totally compatible with your board.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

I ran Windows Memory Diagnostic (6 pass 3 times and 11 pass 2 times) and it come back fine. Memtest86+ won't run on my computer for some reason, idk if it's because it's Win 7 or a x64 OS or whatever.

EDIT: BTW, I ran it in compatibility mode (Win2000, WinXP SP3, Win Vista SP2), each time it comes back as "Not Compatible with your version of Windows..." and as admin it says that it can't find it







. Either way I'm confident that the problem isn't the memory and this next set of tests, I plan on maxing out the voltage (1.95VDC) BEFORE I start working on any other OC settings.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574* 
I ran Windows Memory Diagnostic (6 pass 3 times and 11 pass 2 times) and it come back fine. Memtest86+ won't run on my computer for some reason, idk if it's because it's Win 7 or a x64 OS or whatever.

EDIT: BTW, I ran it in compatibility mode (Win2000, WinXP SP3, Win Vista SP2), each time it comes back as "Not Compatible with your version of Windows..." and as admin it says that it can't find it









You can't run memtest from within windows. You need to go to the website and download the .iso and burn it, and then boot from it.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ydna666* 
Managed to get my voltages down a small bit and sustained the overclock.

*Here's the link a few pages back*. (Lowered the voltages and temps ...I have edited just below orginal post).

Will I notice a difference in speed if I set the Northbridge to 2600Mhz instead of 2000Mhz?

Thanks

clocking the ND is the key for AMD. at 2000mhz it bottlenecks the ram a lot, so yes you will notice a difference. you will need around 1.3v on the CPU/NB (not NB)


----------



## Maxdamage

Question for anyone who can help..

First Hardware
MB: Asus Crosshair II Formula
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 B.E.
RAM: Corsair XMS2 PC6400 DDR2 800 4 1Gig Sticks tested for 4-4-4-12 Timings @ 2.1volts Default 5-5-5-18
HD: W.D Raptor Sata 2 150Gig
VC: BFGTech GTX 280 OC 1Gig GDDR3 512bit Memory Interface
PS:Antec Tru Quatro 1000 Watt

Question is I can OC my CPU to 3.8 @ 1.4v in the Bios with Memory Timings @ 4-4-4-12 2T 2.1 Volts... Prime 95 ran Stable for almost 12 Hrs before it Crashed.... advantage Mark Runs Fine Res 1920x1200 Anistropy instead of Optimal all settings on High I get a CPU Score of 41,000 and some change... Does Prime 95 need to run for 24 hours to prove the Stability?

Fairly new to Overclocking infact I'm







, haven't changed NB settings all all my other settings are on Auto in BIOS just simply because I don't know what they should be but i am slowly finding Iformation Out... Thanks in Advance for any useful Info...

I am also using ASUS Artic Square CPU Cooler, never seen anything above 58 and it only remained there for seconds.... Should I bumb my Voltage and try for 24hrs? Also I just Used Multiplier to 19 for Overclock if thats helpful...


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxdamage* 
Question for anyone who can help..

First Hardware
MB: Asus Crosshair II Formula
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 B.E.
RAM: Corsair XMS2 PC6400 DDR2 800 4 1Gig Sticks tested for 4-4-4-12 Timings @ 2.1volts Default 5-5-5-18
HD: W.D Raptor Sata 2 150Gig
VC: BFGTech GTX 280 OC 1Gig GDDR3 512bit Memory Interface
PS:Antec Tru Quatro 1000 Watt

Question is I can OC my CPU to 3.8 @ 1.4v in the Bios with Memory Timings @ 4-4-4-12 2T 2.1 Volts... Prime 95 ran Stable for almost 12 Hrs before it Crashed.... advantage Mark Runs Fine Res 1920x1200 Anistropy instead of Optimal all settings on High I get a CPU Score of 41,000 and some change... Does Prime 95 need to run for 24 hours to prove the Stability?

Fairly new to Overclocking infact I'm







, haven't changed NB settings all all my other settings are on Auto in BIOS just simply because I don't know what they should be but i am slowly finding Iformation Out... Thanks in Advance for any useful Info...

I am also using ASUS Artic Square CPU Cooler, never seen anything above 58 and it only remained there for seconds.... Should I bumb my Voltage and try for 24hrs? Also I just Used Multiplier to 19 for Overclock if thats helpful...

I think 12hrs of Prime 95 is more than enough dude.


----------



## Maxdamage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
I think 12hrs of Prime 95 is more than enough dude.

Thanks for the reply I just see so much different info hard to tell whats right although I have bumped my voltage one notch seen alot of people using that or 1.425 for 3.8ghz after searching a bit more.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxdamage* 
Thanks for the reply I just see so much different info hard to tell whats right although I have bumped my voltage one notch seen alot of people using that or 1.425 for 3.8ghz after searching a bit more.









Whatever it passed 12hrs with should be ok. What you can try now is adjusting your NB multiplier up one notch and testing. Adjust the CPU/NB voltage accordingly if not stable. higher NB Speed will give the system a snappy feel to it.


----------



## doritos93

Maxdamage, your temperatures are a high, 62 is max for the chip. I would hold off until better cooler, or inspect what you currently have to ensure its properly functioning.


----------



## Maxdamage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
Maxdamage, your temperatures are a high, 62 is max for the chip. I would hold off until better cooler, or inspect what you currently have to ensure its properly functioning.

I should have added that the AVerage Temperature during the test was 52-53 degree range, it reached 56 steady during the hottest part of the day and it was pretty warm in the room... I have a Cooler Master HaF with 3- 230 MM fans pumping Air in... I do plan on upgrading the Cooler at some point.. The CPU Broke me and I primarily Game, BFBC2 being my newest most CPU Demanding game.... at Idle in Windows I get 35 Celcius... Like I said it hit 58 for a few seconds before backing down to 56 and by the time the 12th hour crash of Prime95 it was back down to 52-53 which was the case for the "Majority of the test.


----------



## Maxdamage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Whatever it passed 12hrs with should be ok. What you can try now is adjusting your NB multiplier up one notch and testing. Adjust the CPU/NB voltage accordingly if not stable. higher NB Speed will give the system a snappy feel to it.


 K , dunno really where to Start but heres my BIOS info now

VDDNB Auto [Asus Probe Reading 1.46v]
CPU-NB Multiplier Auto [Don't know what the default is] 16x max

Other Settings
As stated I bumped my Memory Timings by selecting DDR2 800 and setting the Speeds 4-4-4-12 2t manually left all others auto

I also found out Adjusting either CPU or Ram that if I left Voltages on auto it resulted in an almost instant BSOD.. but by manually setting a voltage fixed that.... learned the hard way..

SLI Ready Memory Disabled [Do I need it if I am not running SLI with my Graphics?[ I am assuming that is what the SLI refers too]

DDR2 Voltage 2.100v
DDR2 Controller Ref Voltage Auto
DDR2 Channel A Ref Voltage Auto
DDR2 Channel B Ref Voltage Auto

DO I leave the others on auto? I am trying to search for starting References but am struggling LOL? AM I just adjusting the CPU-NP Muktiplier and the VDDNB voltage?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxdamage*


K , dunno really where to Start but heres my BIOS info now

VDDNB Auto [Asus Probe Reading 1.46v]
CPU-NB Multiplier Auto [Don't know what the default is] 16x max

Other Settings
As stated I bumped my Memory Timings by selecting DDR2 800 and setting the Speeds 4-4-4-12 2t manually left all others auto

SLI Ready Memory Disabled [Do I need it if I am not running SLI with my Graphics?[ I am assuming that is what the SLI refers too]

DDR2 Voltage 2.100v
DDR2 Controller Ref Voltage Auto
DDR2 Channel A Ref Voltage Auto
DDR2 Channel B Ref Voltage Auto

DO I leave the others on auto? I am trying to search for starting References but am struggling LOL? AM I just adjusting the CPU-NP Muktiplier and the VDDNB voltage?


Looks like you have everything right. What is your NB running at now and what HTT link speed are you running?

If you can get me a shot of CPUz and also the memory tab of CPUz.


----------



## Maxdamage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Looks like you have everything right. What is your NB running at now and what HTT link speed are you running?

If you can get me a shot of CPUz and also the memory tab of CPUz.

All those are on Auto, so I have no Idea... although

HT voltage with Asus Probe 1.25vs , of course not sure of how accurate cuz I have my vcore voltage at 1.41 in Bios and probe see 1.39 with fluxes up to 1.41.

I will get CPU Z re-downloaded right quick and get those shots, I have it on my e drive but I have it unhooked cuz I killed vista overclocking in the early trials lol..


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxdamage* 
All those are on Auto, so I have no Idea... although

HT voltage with Asus Probe 1.25vs , of course not sure of how accurate cuz I have my vcore voltage at 1.41 in Bios and probe see 1.39 with fluxes up to 1.41.

I will get CPU Z re-downloaded right quick and get those shots, I have it on my e drive but I have it unhooked cuz I killed vista overclocking in the early trials lol..

No problem get them and I'll see what I can do for you


----------



## Maxdamage




----------



## Chicken Patty

Maxdamage said:


> Ok so your NB multiplier is set to AUTO but is running at 10X (default) You can try to set it at 11 (200x11)= 2200 MHz. Test for stability then and if stable go to 12 (2400 MHz) and so on. If not stable you can raise the CPU/NB voltage little by little. Try to stay under 1.35v for daily usage on that.
> 
> I run mine at 2600 MHz 1.3v.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Please delete, double post by mistake


----------



## Maxdamage

Hmmm what moitoring software you use, I don't like Probe. IT locks up Frequently and I am getting an occasional DDR2 Voltage Red sign warning didnt get that at the straight 1.4v but it could be probeII dunno... Been Running same memory with those timeings for 2 yrs now had a 6000+ Dual core before this..

Anyways how long after bumping NB should I test... Should I use Prime95 or I have VantageMark [not mine] and #DMark 06 that came with my Board. My MB Temp never got above 37 Celcius During that straight 12 hr test, also were temps ok that other post got me spooked a little... Although I should probably upgrade my cooling before going to WIN7 64 bit running vista 32 now..


----------



## Maxdamage

Also is the VDDN Voltage I am assuming is my Northbridge Volts, currently running 1.44-47volts so its already above what you mentioned, also I have the Crosshair II formula which is an AM2+ socket is that the Voltage Difference here.... I bumped my Multiplier to 11 but voltage still on auto, haven't stressed it yet was waiting for a lil more info if your still her, anyways thanks for all the help its been great......


----------



## bringonblink

do a 3 hour blend test for stability


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxdamage* 
Hmmm what moitoring software you use, I don't like Probe. IT locks up Frequently and I am getting an occasional DDR2 Voltage Red sign warning didnt get that at the straight 1.4v but it could be probeII dunno... Been Running same memory with those timeings for 2 yrs now had a 6000+ Dual core before this..

Anyways how long after bumping NB should I test... Should I use Prime95 or I have VantageMark [not mine] and #DMark 06 that came with my Board. My MB Temp never got above 37 Celcius During that straight 12 hr test, also were temps ok that other post got me spooked a little... Although I should probably upgrade my cooling before going to WIN7 64 bit running vista 32 now..


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxdamage* 
Also is the VDDN Voltage I am assuming is my Northbridge Volts, currently running 1.44-47volts so its already above what you mentioned, also I have the Crosshair II formula which is an AM2+ socket is that the Voltage Difference here.... I bumped my Multiplier to 11 but voltage still on auto, haven't stressed it yet was waiting for a lil more info if your still her, anyways thanks for all the help its been great......

3 hour blend test is fine for testing NB stability as mentioned.

I am not sure if that is your NB voltage, that's too high to be it.


----------



## Maxdamage

Sorry for being Such A Noob but ,

Voltage Options in my Bios-- Not sure which one controls the NB
Asus Crosshair II Formula

Here:s My Options
Vcore-CPU
VDDNB- can only select an incremental Increase... Asus Probe Reporting 1.46 V right now.

BR-1.22 Volts [can select specific Voltages]
SB-1.25 Volts [can select specific Voltages]

haven't seen anything that says CPU NB Voltage or anything to that Nature

I have combed thru my manual- which never seem to be very informative and am searching[google] for the answer but maybe I am asking wrong........







I just don't want ot change the wrong thing I currently have the Multiplier set to 11, 3dmark 06 ran fine three times, I maxed out all the settings at 1920x1200 ran the tests running 2200mhz on the NB..went through fine.. but I do want to try to push it a bit to get that snappy feel you mentioned Chicken... I wish testing was faster LOL I miss my games...


----------



## Maxdamage

Infact heres Manual Defs

VDDNB Voltage- Allows you to select the VDDNB Voltage [+100mvV] and so on Whats VDD stand for, I am assuming the NB stands for North Bridge but at this point I am not sure.

DDR2 Voltage- I have set to 2.1v
SB Voltage- Allows you to Select the SB Voltage Auto,1.10,1.12 ect
HT Voltage-Allows yout to ... Auto,1.20,1.22 ....
VDDA- selection options no reference to what VDDA is..
BR- Allows you to select the Bridge (PCIe) voltage ....

?????????????







So far all the references I have seen says that the VDDNB is the North Bridge Voltage maybe my CPU being in the 140watt family is setting that, I am at the latest Bios updated when I Got the CPU..... Any Asus Experts have an Idea????


----------



## The Duke

Wanted: A member that is willing to take over ownership of this thread that will update it and maintain it on a regular basis.

Please PM me.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maxdamage*


Infact heres Manual Defs

VDDNB Voltage- Allows you to select the VDDNB Voltage [+100mvV] and so on Whats VDD stand for, I am assuming the NB stands for North Bridge but at this point I am not sure.

DDR2 Voltage- I have set to 2.1v
SB Voltage- Allows you to Select the SB Voltage Auto,1.10,1.12 ect
HT Voltage-Allows yout to ... Auto,1.20,1.22 ....
VDDA- selection options no reference to what VDDA is..
BR- Allows you to select the Bridge (PCIe) voltage ....

?????????????







So far all the references I have seen says that the VDDNB is the North Bridge Voltage maybe my CPU being in the 140watt family is setting that, I am at the latest Bios updated when I Got the CPU..... Any Asus Experts have an Idea????


Its gotta be that one then, there is no other voltage options whatsoever? I would google a bit more or maybe somebody can chime in here, I am not sure myself


----------



## Maxdamage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Its gotta be that one then, there is no other voltage options whatsoever? I would google a bit more or maybe somebody can chime in here, I am not sure myself










Yeah I found A review that indicates that's the one, my only logical conclusion is that the VCore Voltage is somehow controlling that that or Asus Probe [Which I don't Doubt is lying to me]. I constantly get bad warnings about my "Power Fan" I have my Side 230mm Fan there, reading 0 Rpms, I look down and its spinning like a MOFO....







I am trying to Find another Better program... I downloaded AMD Overdrive but it doesn't seem to recognize my CPU.... Maybe it's cuz I don't have an ATI card I dunno but it don't work .... Any Suggestions...

BTW I just got done putting a Corsair H50 on my CPU no more Air Cooling though I was tempted sorely by the CoolMaster V8 or whatever ringing in at 10 bux cheaper similar results but in the end I couldn't resist... Also will be installing WIN7 HP 64bit once I get this Clocking done....









I have seen other ASUS MB Posts with similar Voltage, Temps on MB SEEM fine 37 w/prime 95 running CPU @ 48-49 Im gonna Run with it. I sent Tech Question to ASUS waiting for response.. Temperatures aren't suffering so Ill let it flow till I find something Different... 12x MP 2411 MHZ..I killed prime after one hour bumped to 13 now running NB 2611Mhz if Prome Runs there for 3 hrs I'm stopping for now..... Was told I should be Able to Reach 4.0 GHZ on the CPU with new Cooling but that'll be another day... Thanks for your Help anyone who put their two cents in...Ill check back later and Post if it held the NB OC...


----------



## Chadwicksracing

I am having a problem with my over clock. I keep hitting this problem with one of cores keep error'ing out on prime95 tests. It just keeps stopping.

Overclock on 965 3.4 to 4.0 Ghz

Mult X 20
NB /CPU VID 1.200
Vcore = 1.525

What could be the problem? maybe just not a good chip for overclocking?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maxdamage* 
Yeah I found A review that indicates that's the one, my only logical conclusion is that the VCore Voltage is somehow controlling that that or Asus Probe [Which I don't Doubt is lying to me]. I constantly get bad warnings about my "Power Fan" I have my Side 230mm Fan there, reading 0 Rpms, I look down and its spinning like a MOFO....







I am trying to Find another Better program... I downloaded AMD Overdrive but it doesn't seem to recognize my CPU.... Maybe it's cuz I don't have an ATI card I dunno but it don't work .... Any Suggestions...

BTW I just got done putting a Corsair H50 on my CPU no more Air Cooling though I was tempted sorely by the CoolMaster V8 or whatever ringing in at 10 bux cheaper similar results but in the end I couldn't resist... Also will be installing WIN7 HP 64bit once I get this Clocking done....









I have seen other ASUS MB Posts with similar Voltage, Temps on MB SEEM fine 37 w/prime 95 running CPU @ 48-49 Im gonna Run with it. I sent Tech Question to ASUS waiting for response.. Temperatures aren't suffering so Ill let it flow till I find something Different... 12x MP 2411 MHZ..I killed prime after one hour bumped to 13 now running NB 2611Mhz if Prome Runs there for 3 hrs I'm stopping for now..... Was told I should be Able to Reach 4.0 GHZ on the CPU with new Cooling but that'll be another day... Thanks for your Help anyone who put their two cents in...Ill check back later and Post if it held the NB OC...

What voltage you giving your NB for 2.6 GHz? That's pretty good man, 2.6 Ghz is a good balance for daily usage. Little by little you are figuring it out bro







keep me posted.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chadwicksracing* 
I am having a problem with my over clock. I keep hitting this problem with one of cores keep error'ing out on prime95 tests. It just keeps stopping.

Overclock on 965 3.4 to 4.0 Ghz

Mult X 20
NB /CPU VID 1.200
Vcore = 1.525

What could be the problem? maybe just not a good chip for overclocking?

You tried using ACC at all? I have ACC set by core, took me a whole night of testing but it helped a lot.

You mind posting more complete list of your BIOS settings, give me a CPU-Z screen shot of the main tab and the memory tab, let's see what's going on here.


----------



## Maxdamage

Chicken Patty said:


> What voltage you giving your NB for 2.6 GHz? That's pretty good man, 2.6 Ghz is a good balance for daily usage. Little by little you are figuring it out bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep me posted.
> 
> From Watching Asus Probe II During this test, the VDDNB appears to be adjusting on its own I have seen it hit 1.5 Volts a few times not many but then again I am not real sure about Probe's "Accuracy".. With out Warnings so but it nominally is fluctutating a little bit between 1.4 and 1.5... With Prime running... No load it sits at 1.4 Maybe thats how this board works?
> 
> MB Temp 35 degrees
> CPU Temp 48 Degrees
> 3hrs is almost up.... Question though, if I try to Push the CPU to 4.0 ish at some point will it effect the stability of the NB and MEM? Or should I default those before going through it all again?


----------



## killer_bee

so im currently at 4.0 but im worried about my nb temp at idle which is 60-61c. my cpu temp sits at 40c however. should i go back down to 3.8?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Maxdamage said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*
> 
> 
> What voltage you giving your NB for 2.6 GHz? That's pretty good man, 2.6 Ghz is a good balance for daily usage. Little by little you are figuring it out bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep me posted.
> 
> From Watching Asus Probe II During this test, the VDDNB appears to be adjusting on its own I have seen it hit 1.5 Volts a few times not many but then again I am not real sure about Probe's "Accuracy".. With out Warnings so but it nominally is fluctutating a little bit between 1.4 and 1.5... With Prime running... No load it sits at 1.4 Maybe thats how this board works?
> 
> MB Temp 35 degrees
> CPU Temp 48 Degrees
> 3hrs is almost up.... Question though, if I try to Push the CPU to 4.0 ish at some point will it effect the stability of the NB and MEM? Or should I default those before going through it all again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4v is fine, but 1.5 is a bit too high. You can leave it like that, as long as you know it's stable then it's ok.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *killer_bee*
> 
> 
> so im currently at 4.0 but im worried about my nb temp at idle which is 60-61c. my cpu temp sits at 40c however. should i go back down to 3.8?
> 
> 
> Maybe it's a false reading. Does the NB feel hot when you touch it?


----------



## Chadwicksracing

Alight. I Changed the ACC to AUTO.

Its just not right, at this over clock the system seems slower. I have got something wrong, or its just not a good chip to over clock.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chadwicksracing*


Alight. I Changed the ACC to AUTO.

Its just not right, at this over clock the system seems slower. I have got something wrong, or its just not a good chip to over clock.


PhII's do not need ACC


----------



## toeknee

I'm having problems overclocking my Athlon Phenom 955 BE. What programs do you guys use to do yours?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chadwicksracing*


Alight. I Changed the ACC to AUTO.

Its just not right, at this over clock the system seems slower. I have got something wrong, or its just not a good chip to over clock.


Hmmm weird, maybe it's not fully stable?

As far as ACC, yes they CAN. The way I did it was I set default clocks, something I knew was stable. I set linx to run only on one thread. After I went into task manager and set the affinity to core 0 the core 1 etc.

I overclocked till 4ghz on stock voltage one core at a time with AOD. Like that you can tell which core is weaker and once you do you can enable ACC on just that core and try different ACC settings to see which ones help out the most.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toeknee*


I'm having problems overclocking my Athlon Phenom 955 BE. What programs do you guys use to do yours?


sorry for double post, posting from my phone here.

As far as software I use AMD Overdrive to clock in windows and once I find a stable clock I just set it in the BIOS.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Hmmm weird, maybe it's not fully stable?

As far as ACC, yes they CAN. The way I did it was I set default clocks, something I knew was stable. I set linx to run only on one thread. After I went into task manager and set the affinity to core 0 the core 1 etc.

I overclocked till 4ghz on stock voltage one core at a time with AOD. Like that you can tell which core is weaker and once you do you can enable ACC on just that core and try different ACC settings to see which ones help out the most.


One article that quotes AMD saying ACC should be off for PhII :
http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/...ance/page2.asp

Another forum post from a reviewer:
http://forums.amd.com/game/messagevi...hreadid=110481

Didn't have time to read this one, but they're testing with a 9850:
http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets...spx?i=3360&p=3


----------



## killer_bee

Chicken Patty said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maxdamage*
> 
> 1.4v is fine, but 1.5 is a bit too high. You can leave it like that, as long as you know it's stable then it's ok.
> 
> Maybe it's a false reading. Does the NB feel hot when you touch it?
> 
> at work rite now, ill check it when i get home.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Keep me posted killerbee

@doritos
many people say the same but it works and ICANN prove that because I saw the difference. I tuned it core by core and depending on the setting you'll see how it fails faster or slower. I had one core fail 4ghz I set acc to that core and it passed up to 4.1 GHz.

I'll post my notes when I get home. I jotted down everything.


----------



## killer_bee

i didnt prime it after i hit 4.0.. is this really necessary. because my temps are all good except for the nb and it hasnt crashed as of last nite when i played wc3 or while surfing the net.


----------



## Maxdamage

Chicken Patty said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maxdamage*
> 
> 1.4v is fine, but 1.5 is a bit too high. You can leave it like that, as long as you know it's stable then it's ok.
> 
> Maybe it's a false reading. Does the NB feel hot when you touch it?
> 
> AS I said it was Fluctuating only while Prime was running, it hit 1.55, 1.57, then 1.58... It took 1.58 for Probe to give me a warning but it was gone as quickly as it appeared... BIOS Hardware Monitor right after testing put the NB and SB Both at 45 Celcius....MB Temp Held @ 37. I found the Glitch tho with that speed....My PC would not "restart" it would shut down the Operating system but never repost... I Hold Power to Force shut down and it would boot Fine but "Restarting" wouldn't work even after Installing WIN 7 64bit after I got done... I backed it down 1 notch everything all good.. Maybe Ill just use that setting for Gaming LOL...
> 
> Got a Reply from Asus : You might want to get the latest version of Probe from our Website.... Not one Friggin word about the NB Voltages or how it works on this board LOL!!! I replied Do you think I'd Really be Trying To OverClock IF I didn't know how to stay up to date with Latest version of BIOS and Other Software? Talk to ME about the NB Voltages .....


----------



## Chicken Patty

Good job on the response to ASUS killerbee :toast:
if the rig don't crash for what you do daily, then it's fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Here are the notes from when I tested ACC. Not detailed but gives you more or less an idea. Some ACC settings would cause it not to run, some it won't pass, some passed longer etc. For me positive settings didn't work, only negative settings.

ACC Core by core testing

Core 0 - 4127 MHz 1.4v PASS

Core 1 - 4127 MHz 1.4v PASS
ACC optimal @ -2

Core 2 - 4127 MHz failed at 1 minute
ACC -4 passed about 1.5 minutes*
ACC -4 +1 notch vcore=FAIL
ACC -4 +2 notches vcore=PASS
ACC optimal @ -4*

Core 3 - 4127 MHz failed at 45 seconds
ACC -2=FAIL
ACC -4=FAIL
ACC -4 +1 notch vcore=FAIL
ACC -4 +2 notches vcore=PASS
ACC optimal @ -4*


----------



## Chadwicksracing

As far as stable goes, I am putting my voltage more than I need. And the system doesn't crash, it just stops working when I stress. On stock I don't have this problem. My temps are well within what I can do.

I will play with ACC tonight as you did Chicken Patty. Maybe its just a bad chip, I have heard of this problem, where a certain series of chips just don't over clock well.

Thanks


----------



## killer_bee

currently @ 4.1, no prime to test stability. i did a quick search and found out that msi says the max temp for the nb is 80c, so i guess im fine with my 60c nb temp.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chadwicksracing*


As far as stable goes, I am putting my voltage more than I need. And the system doesn't crash, it just stops working when I stress. On stock I don't have this problem. My temps are well within what I can do.

I will play with ACC tonight as you did Chicken Patty. Maybe its just a bad chip, I have heard of this problem, where a certain series of chips just don't over clock well.

Thanks


Give it a shot how I explained to do it. one core at a time so you can know which core needs it and which settings are actually helping.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killer_bee*


currently @ 4.1, no prime to test stability. i did a quick search and found out that msi says the max temp for the nb is 80c, so i guess im fine with my 60c nb temp.


Good to know, at least you are not crapping your panties thinking your NB is too hot.


----------



## killer_bee

should i see if i can hit 4.2? lol


----------



## Chicken Patty

Go for it, but it probably will take more voltage than I'd like to see. However if you don't mind thengo for it


----------



## Chadwicksracing

Enabling the ACC paned out the problems. I didn't even have to change anything. I had it disabled, since I heard to didn't help with OC. This is proving to be wrong. I did not do a 3 hour burn in test because I am having trouble keeping the temperature down. I moved water cool unit under my CPU into its own case.. Since then, the temps do not stabilize.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Doba

Just like to say Im now sporting a fancy 965be on my AM2+ asus m2n32-delux mobo currently im running stock 200x17 with 1.35v, idle temps ~39c, gaming temps 49c.

OCing is def. the first thing I need to do, I guess I will first see what I can get with the stock 1.35v then more on from there.

any suggestions on some numbers where to start?


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
Just like to say Im now sporting a fancy 965be on my AM2+ asus m2n32-delux mobo currently im running stock 200x17 with 1.35v, idle temps ~39c, gaming temps 49c.

OCing is def. the first thing I need to do, I guess I will first see what I can get with the stock 1.35v then more on from there.

any suggestions on some numbers where to start?

gaming is 49? What are temps like under prime?


----------



## Doba

well I just bumped it up slightly to 212x17=3.604Ghz ran prime for 20 minutes temp high of 57c.

seems a little high for me esp. for my cooler no? Im wondering what kind of negative effects my old case is having on the temps.. need some better fans too


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chadwicksracing*


Enabling the ACC paned out the problems. I didn't even have to change anything. I had it disabled, since I heard to didn't help with OC. This is proving to be wrong. I did not do a 3 hour burn in test because I am having trouble keeping the temperature down. I moved water cool unit under my CPU into its own case.. Since then, the temps do not stabilize.

Thanks for the help.


Good to know, I saw the results for my self, it does work!


----------



## Chadwicksracing

Stable 4ghz. 3 Hour Prime95 test.

FBS = 200 mhz
Multi = 20
Vcore = 1.5
NB = 2600 mhz
Ram Speed = 669 mhz
Ram Timing = 7 7 7 30 27 2T


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice overclock Chad.

You should also post cpuZ memory tab for future reference.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chadwicksracing* 
Stable 4ghz. 3 Hour Prime95 test.

FBS = 200 mhz
Multi = 20
Vcore = 1.5
NB = 2600 mhz
Ram Speed = 669 mhz
Ram Timing = 7 7 7 30 27 2T

Very good job bro. How do you like that CPU cooler?


----------



## hazeus

Here's my OC for now - see screenshots + sig rig
the cooler is a AC Freezer 64 Pro , i'm only using it because i had it from a previous build, it's nothing special.

1st screenshot is full load under Prime95, second is idle temps.

Not bad i guess for a C2 with a mediocre cooler?

cpu-z:validation


----------



## Chadwicksracing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Nice overclock Chad.

You should also post cpuZ memory tab for future reference.









Thanks. CPU-Z memory tab for the future.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Very good job bro. How do you like that CPU cooler?

Thanks. I like it, but kind of disappointed with the results versus the amount of money I spend on it. I could have bought a phase change for the price I spend on the Boreas. At least my temps wold have been WAY down. right now 4ghz at 1.5 vcore gives me max temps of 50.

I built a case to enclose the Boreas, since then the temps have been higher and it was harder for it to cool. So I opened up one end of the case to get more air to it and it start to perform normal. So I might buy two case fans to put around it inside the Boreas case to get it more clean air.


----------



## doritos93

I will be taking over this thread for updates and maintenance.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chadwicksracing*


Thanks. CPU-Z memory tab for the future.

Thanks. I like it, but kind of disappointed with the results versus the amount of money I spend on it. I could have bought a phase change for the price I spend on the Boreas. At least my temps wold have been WAY down. right now 4ghz at 1.5 vcore gives me max temps of 50.

I built a case to enclose the Boreas, since then the temps have been higher and it was harder for it to cool. So I opened up one end of the case to get more air to it and it start to perform normal. So I might buy two case fans to put around it inside the Boreas case to get it more clean air.


Got a pic of the case? How much was the cooler if you don't mind asking?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


I will be taking over this thread for updates and maintenance.


----------



## Chadwicksracing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Got a pic of the case? How much was the cooler if you don't mind asking?











They [Coolit Systems] do not make the Boreas anymore. So you will have to find a website like http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23096 to get it. I bought mine on ebay brand new ($399), but without all of the pieces. I had to buy a better water block ($40). I had to buy more tubing to make it work further away from my system. New USB cables ect. So altogether I put around $550 into the unit.

My custom case was used from a crap wooden desk I dismantled and saw up to build it. Painted it satin-black. It looks sort of crappy, but it does what I wanted. To keep the unit closer to the tower. My last loop was 14 feet. I had the Boreas 7 feet away from the CPU since the thing is huge. Thats way I built my custom case for it, so I can do directly under the Tower.

They also sell special cases for the Boreas /with the unit included. But all in all, its probably the best water cooling solution, since it cools the water below ambient temps. If you want to get creative you could use it to cool everything, NB, GPU..ect.. The MTEC control center it comes with supports two Boreas units. So if you wanted to get creative on a project with two TEC coolers. But that gets expensive. At that time you should go for a Phase Change. lol

Chad


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chadwicksracing* 
They [Coolit Systems] do not make the Boreas anymore. So you will have to find a website like http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=23096 to get it. I bought mine on ebay brand new ($399), but without all of the pieces. I had to buy a better water block ($40). I had to buy more tubing to make it work further away from my system. New USB cables ect. So altogether I put around $550 into the unit.

My custom case was used from a crap wooden desk I dismantled and saw up to build it. Painted it satin-black. It looks sort of crappy, but it does what I wanted. To keep the unit closer to the tower. My last loop was 14 feet. I had the Boreas 7 feet away from the CPU since the thing is huge. Thats way I built my custom case for it, so I can do directly under the Tower.

They also sell special cases for the Boreas /with the unit included. But all in all, its probably the best water cooling solution, since it cools the water below ambient temps. If you want to get creative you could use it to cool everything, NB, GPU..ect.. The MTEC control center it comes with supports two Boreas units. So if you wanted to get creative on a project with two TEC coolers. But that gets expensive. At that time you should go for a Phase Change. lol

Chad

Thanks for all the issues and pics dude







So around $550 for 50Âºc load temps doesn't seem like the best bang for the buck. Although it's pretty badass I don't think it's worth it much.


----------



## Chadwicksracing

Keep in mind, that max temp 50 c was a overclock of 4 ghz.







So, stock on my 965 is much lower. That +100 mil-volt is a bunch of added heat. If you have a I7 920, you might be able to get more out of the cooler, since their MAX temps on their CPU's are higher.

Heh, I just failed a 4.1 ghz overclock...my temps here MAX 51 with Vcore 1.525 I almost had 4.1, but as you can see I am pretty much at my max for heat v. stability is concerned.

Cheers


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chadwicksracing*


Keep in mind, that max temp 50 c was a overclock of 4 ghz.







So, stock on my 965 is much lower. That +100 mil-volt is a bunch of added heat. If you have a I7 920, you might be able to get more out of the cooler, since their MAX temps on their CPU's are higher.

Heh, I just failed a 4.1 ghz overclock...my temps here MAX 51 with Vcore 1.525 I almost had 4.1, but as you can see I am pretty much at my max for heat v. stability is concerned.

Cheers


Well not saying that it's bad, but I don't think the amount of money it costs is justified by it's performance. I'm not bashing it at all I mean with the added voltage and it still stays pretty cool I'd say you are doing great.


----------



## savagebunny

Here is a small update. I got the spreadsheets up and running and made the 965 one which is posted, and the new 955 one is done.

Fear will be updating both through out tomorrow. Both Fear and me have access to the tables currently.


----------



## 5291Crash

I like the tables, working on a prime stable now for the 965 section at 3818 ([email protected])


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


Here is a small update. I got the spreadsheets up and running and made the 965 one which is posted, and the new 955 one is done.

Fear will be updating both through out tomorrow. Both Fear and me have access to the tables currently.


As savage said:
I am the new owner of this thread and i will start updating either tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


As savage said:
I am the new owner of this thread and i will start updating either tonight or tomorrow night.


Also, I didn't set you owner yet on the 955 table, but I will be home around 3:30-4:00 EST since I'm at school, but your still able to edit the table.


----------



## 5291Crash

Here is my submission

pics attached one loaded and one idle

Sig rig

Cpu: 965
Name: 5291Crash
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3818Mhz
ref*multi: 225x17
CPU voltage: 1.392v
CPU-NB: 1.125v
RAM: 4gb 5-5-5-18-24-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
cooling: Dark Knight S1283

Idle temps drop a bit more to 38-39 range,

case intake temp throughout the whole prime run was 20*C 
going for higher but that's a good starting point


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


I will be taking over this thread for updates and maintenance.


Sorry, not all goes as planed








I owe you one!


----------



## el gappo

Updates


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Updates










gappo have you hit any new highs with your chip? I believe you are by far the highest OC on this chip.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
gappo have you hit any new highs with your chip? I believe you are by far the highest OC on this chip.

I have never gone for high stable clocks under phase because I don't really like stress testing on it







I just left it the same and adjusted the ram to some sweeter timings







My 965 was much better for stability under phase anyway







I miss 4.75...

Did some 2d runs a few weeks ago tho.
Pics inside.


Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!















































And I got around to playing with a 255


----------



## doritos93

christ gappo. im envious to say the least. good work.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
christ gappo. im envious to say the least. good work.









Now please take that batty out of your avatar







Damn traitor!


----------



## Redkachina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


I have never gone for high stable clocks under phase because I don't really like stress testing on it







I just left it the same and adjusted the ram to some sweeter timings







My 965 was much better for stability under phase anyway







I miss 4.75...

Did some 2d runs a few weeks ago tho. 
Pics inside.








































And I got around to playing with a 255 










Miss your old chip buddy?







I could only wish I had some of your phase cooling powwa








She's doing just fine with me..







though it didn't go anywhere near as your previous clocks..


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


It's amazing to me how the above posters can get load temps of 47c with more voltage than what I'm giving my chip and I'm getting 55-58c! I must be doing something horribly wrong...


Hey. as i'm updating the thread i noticed this post. I don't know what's the problem with your cooler. We have the same one and i load at 43C with re-used no-name thermal grease.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Hey. as i'm updating the thread i noticed this post. I don't know what's the problem with your cooler. We have the same one and i load at 43C with re-used no-name thermal grease.










I think I typed that when I was using the Noctua cooler. Right now under water loads are around 49-50 with an ambient of 24-25. I have long tubing too.


----------



## Gaspanic

Here's my first time OC'ing. I Think I did alright. 3 hours stable on prime95. Temps maxed out at 51c sat at 49c most of the time. Do you guys think I could push it a bit more? And if so how would you recommend I go about it. I don't want to push my luck. Any feed back would be greatly appreciated.

CPU: 955 BE
Name: Gaspanic
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4009
ref*multi: 243*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.52
CPU-NB: if known
nb frequency: 2430
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
cooling: Air/Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gaspanic* 
Here's my first time OC'ing. I Think I did alright. 3 hours stable on prime95. Temps maxed out at 51c sat at 49c most of the time. Do you guys think I could push it a bit more? And if so how would you recommend I go about it. I don't want to push my luck. Any feed back would be greatly appreciated.

CPU: 955 BE
Name: Gaspanic
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4009
ref*multi: 243*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.52
CPU-NB: if known
nb frequency: 2430
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
cooling: Air/Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer

Hey man, you did really good if you ask me. At this point I think 4Ghz is more than enough for daily usage. Why don't you try bumping up the NB a bit more and tightening up the RAM, in other words work on bandwith?


----------



## mickogti

heya ppl, still in trying phase, bought H50 few days ago, but here are first results...

CPU: 965 BE 
Name: Mickogti
Stepping: C3
Freq: 4018
ref*multi: 200*20
CPU Voltage: 1.35
CPU-NB: 12 at the moment
NB freq: 2410 mhz
NB voltage: 1.1
Ram: 2 x 1gb Geil Black Dragon 800mhz @ 1120mhz 5-5-5-18-2t
MoBo: Asus Crosshair II Formula
cooling: H50 push/pull 2x Scythe SlipStreams 1900rpm

pic of prime95:


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mickogti*


heya ppl, still in trying phase, bought H50 few days ago, but here are first results...

CPU: 965 BE 
Name: Mickogti
Stepping: C3
Freq: 4018
ref*multi: 200*20
CPU Voltage: 1.35
CPU-NB: 12 at the moment
NB freq: 2410 mhz
NB voltage: 1.1
Ram: 2 x 1gb Geil Black Dragon 800mhz @ 1120mhz 5-5-5-18-2t
MoBo: Asus Crosshair II Formula
cooling: H50 push/pull 2x Scythe SlipStreams 1900rpm

pic of prime95:


The sub-default vcore value won't cut it. You're going to have to increase that for a 24/7 stable overclock.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Is it me or is it stable at 1.35v?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Is it me or is it stable at 1.35v?


On a 780 and a h50







Never in a million years. HAX







where is thread 1 aswell lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


On a 780 and a h50







Never in a million years. HAX







where is thread 1 aswell lol.


I wonder why HW monitor doesn't show CPU vcore neither


----------



## mickogti

hmm... that was just 10 minutes of prime95 on 4ghz, Voltage set on, as i said, on 1.350v, i am at work now but i'll do some new OCs today as planned...

@El_gappo: there are 4 workers, have no worries, i'll post some new pics today, btw dont like that "hax" part in your post... Check my progress in last few days maybe it will sort things out:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ml#post8920756

i noticed that CPU really likes cold, on my old cooler, it wasnt stable on 1.45v (67C load) @4ghz and now it is on 1.35v...


----------



## Chicken Patty

That's one magical CPU you got there then Micko. Looking forward to the new clocks.


----------



## mickogti

Cheers







i'll update as soon as i get home from work


----------



## mickogti

i am here atm:



i have few questions thou

why is HWmonitor calling my Vcore by the name VIN1? Vcore is on 1.38v atm so i know its that...
what is CPUVTT thing? should i maybe give it some more V?
why is bloody CPU-z saying that my Vcore is 1.350 all the time no matter what i set in bios...
i am thinking to go higher clocking, thou should i still be going with multi or give it some gas on fsb, MoBo is stable up to 290fsb which should be more then enough, i mean what does 965 like more above 4ghz? Mem is on 800 atm 4-4-4-12 1T, thou i'll give it some space with latencies and voltage and set it 2t, but i know those stick are good on 1160mhz, tested...

Cheers for help


----------



## el gappo

The cpu vtt is to smooth the flow of voltage to the cpu I think. Only messing with the "hax" dont worry







If you can get it stable at 4.0 through blend on that board with 1.35 then I think you have the best chip in the thread


----------



## mickogti

yo







finaly got time to sit and start OCing, cooled down a room to 19C with AC









ok as i said, i put memory to 800 5-5-5-15 2t, CPU on 4ghz 20x200, 1.3850v, hour of prime95, blend to be exact, temps have been never better but here comes the problem...

4.2ghz 21x200, 1.385v, on windows loading screen i am getting BSOD








^^^^^^^^^, 1.400v, enters windows, one move with mouse, BSOD









now is that cpu wanting more V or memory issue? big question i guess, awaiting your reply









thou i hope its ok to post here, i mean all the phenom 955/965 are here, correct me i'm wrong


----------



## hazeus

buddy just look at the first chart in this thread, to get 4.2ghz on a 965 most ppl are needing 1.55v and higher.


----------



## mickogti

hmm... i read the whole thread no worries there, is one of those CPUs working stable on 4ghz on 1.35v? didnt find that here







just kidding, with CPUs, over time i found out only one thing, ANYTHING is possible

anyways... i am now on 4.2ghz 200x21, 1.45V i can run blend test (10 mins) but i cant run small FFTs test







it BSODs me after like 1 minute... and btw temps on blend are like not moving from idle: idle 35C, load 38C hax


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mickogti*


hmm... i read the whole thread no worries there, is one of those CPUs working stable on 4ghz on 1.35v? didnt find that here









anyways... i am now on 4.2ghz 200x21, 1.45V i can run blend test (10 mins) but i cant run small FFTs test







it BSODs me after like 1 minute... and btw temps on blend are like not moving from idle: idle 35C, load 38C hax










Wanna post all your voltages and see what you are setting incorrectly?

Although Im on a 955, my chip loves Bus speed over a high multiplier to get stable. I was having the hardest time to get stable with a high multiplier


----------



## mickogti

few shots coming up... atm i am at higher voltage as already said that CPU will need it, but pls do check if i am doing something wrong:


----------



## mickogti

CPU is now on 1.52V @ 4.19ghz, 221x19, 5 mins CPU test in Prime95 and going on, 54C... dunno if i should go any higher with voltage


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chisleu*


Well it's finally here! MSI has put out a 790gx mATX board to upgrade this (POS for overclocking) 785gx FoxConn Cinema II Deluxe and boy do I need it! I hope I can actually get the 1600mhz my ram supports (preferably at 1333 w/ some FSB increase)

I have the system stable at 1333, but I can't get it stable (at the same clocks) at 1066 or 1600 with this board. It's MORONIC. The bios has crap for ram settings too, and doesn't even give the CPU NB VID separately. WEAK.

ANYWAYs:

ADD ME!









3.7ghz prime 95 blend stable for 5+ hours. 1.425v 1.25v CPU NB, 200x18.5

temps were 58* loaded in a warm room (72-74F or so)

Idleing around 39 right now, and it will probably come down to 37-38C. It idles 34C when it's cool in my room, but my wife closed the damned door while I was gone. meh.

Same setup as my first post at 3.5ghz. Can't wait to run my benchmark and see what it does.


screen shot?

*EDIT: I messed up on line 14 of the 965 spread sheet. I have 4009mhz and a bunch of info, w/o a name







my mistake. I loooked from page 321 to page 340 looking for the post and i couldn't find it. If you have a C3 965 at 4009mhz, 243*19, 8GB of DDR3 on a crosshair formula III, can you plz PM me. I'm very sorry*


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mickogti* 
CPU is now on 1.52V @ 4.19ghz, 221x19, 5 mins CPU test in Prime95 and going on, 54C... dunno if i should go any higher with voltage









I would try to stay under 1.55v dude.


----------



## mickogti

yea Chicken Patty, i to be honest i simply dont have the balls to keep it above 1.5v for to long, tried it last night for half an hour prime95 blend on 4.2ghz @ 1.525v, temps were arround 56C, so now i am back to 4018 ghz, 20x200 @ 1.39v, 2.6ghz NB, 1100mhz ddr... more then enough if u ask me









i am just sad that it needs whole 0.120v to go from 4000 to 4200ghz









cheers for help, any chance for making to the list with 4ghz? there is few pics above...

ROFL, just saw Fear of Oneself's signature... epic


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mickogti*


yea Chicken Patty, i to be honest i simply dont have the balls to keep it above 1.5v for to long, tried it last night for half an hour prime95 blend on 4.2ghz @ 1.525v, temps were arround 56C, so now i am back to 4018 ghz, 20x200 @ 1.39v, 2.6ghz NB, 1100mhz ddr... more then enough if u ask me









i am just sad that it needs whole 0.120v to go from 4000 to 4200ghz









cheers for help, any chance for making to the list with 4ghz? there is few pics above...

ROFL, just saw Fear of Oneself's signature... epic










No problem bro, sometimes it's just better to back down a bit and play it safe.

yeah that signature made my day hahaha


----------



## Doba

my validation : 

4.04Ghz @ 1.470vcore.

problem is my temps are a little high, quesion is that I have all my NB/SB volts set to auto, maybe causing more heat than needed.. could I possibly lower my NB SB temps with manual v control?.. only what to star at..


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


my validation : 

4.04Ghz @ 1.470vcore.

problem is my temps are a little high, quesion is that I have all my NB/SB volts set to auto, maybe causing more heat than needed.. could I possibly lower my NB SB temps with manual v control?.. only what to star at..


You can try to set it manually. start off at a low voltage setting and work your way up if needed till you are stable


----------



## mickogti

for NB it should be 1.02 and for sb 1.2, maybe start from that or a bit lower... thou usually auto worked for me great on m2n32

and yea figured that its best to back out before i fry something


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mickogti*


for NB it should be 1.02 and for sb 1.2, maybe start from that or a bit lower... thou usually auto worked for me great on m2n32

and yea figured that its best to back out before i fry something










Thing with AUTO is you have no idea what it's setting it at, usually it sets it at default, but what if it's setting it super high? Manual is the way to go


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Cpu: 965
Name: MrTOOSHORT
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4000Mhz
ref*multi: 250x16
CPU voltage: 1.438v
CPU-NB: 1.375v
nb frequency: 2750
NB volts: 1.1v
RAM: 8gb 7,9,7,24 1T
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair III formula
cooling: Air TRUE Black S-Flex push/pull


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Thing with AUTO is you have no idea what it's setting it at, usually it sets it at default, but what if it's setting it super high? Manual is the way to go









Right thats what Im saying.. what if its unnecessarily high causing my high temps.. btw Load temp was max 64c but hovered mostly around 60c.. gaming it seems stuck on 59c... still a little too high I think.. wouldnt mind dropping that a few deg. if possible.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


Right thats what Im saying.. what if its unnecessarily high causing my high temps.. btw Load temp was max 64c but hovered mostly around 60c.. gaming it seems stuck on 59c... still a little too high I think.. wouldnt mind dropping that a few deg. if possible.


You actually HAVE to drop it, max is 62Âºc and that's not the safe max if you ask me. Try some manual settings and let us know how it goes.


----------



## 5291Crash

Just resubmiting my OC for inclusion in the charts

Link to original post

Thanks guys


----------



## ydna666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
clocking the ND is the key for AMD. at 2000mhz it bottlenecks the ram a lot, so yes you will notice a difference. you will need around 1.3v on the CPU/NB (not NB)

Thanks, I have now got my NB running @ 2600Mhz









_Also like last post:
CPU 3900Mhz
RAM 7-7-7-24_

New CPU Validation


----------



## doritos93

How in the f are we gonna keep our temperatures low with this global warming deal?

It's the warmest day of 2010 so far in Montreal and my ambient temp has crept up to about 28 C on my folding farm. I'm sizzling!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doritos93*


How in the f are we gonna keep our temperatures low with this global warming deal?

It's the warmest day of 2010 so far in Montreal and my ambient temp has crept up to about 28 C on my folding farm. I'm sizzling!


I moved my system to the basement and put my rad intake as a push-pull system at the bottom of the case.

As i'm updating the thread now, doing some folding and listening to music. Sitting at 31C on the CPU


----------



## Chicken Patty

Yeah it gets pretty hot here in Miami too! This summer is going to suck bad!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doritos93* 
How in the f are we gonna keep our temperatures low with this global warming deal?

It's the warmest day of 2010 so far in Montreal and my ambient temp has crept up to about 28 C on my folding farm. I'm sizzling!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
I moved my system to the basement and put my rad intake as a push-pull system at the bottom of the case.

As i'm updating the thread now, doing some folding and listening to music. Sitting at 31C on the CPU










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Yeah it gets pretty hot here in Miami too! This summer is going to suck bad!

Phase units the lot of ya


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Phase units the lot of ya









I wish...


----------



## ydna666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ydna666* 
Thanks, I have now got my NB running @ 2600Mhz









Upped my NB to 2800Mhz, also HT clock to 2400Mhz. Do these look ok? (i'm going overclocking mad)









The system feels much faster










*CPU Validation*


----------



## 2slow4flo

This is what I get:
Phenom II 965 C3
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
4096 MB G.Skill Ram DDR3 Cl9
Cpu Vid: 1,425 V
Cpu NB Vid: 1,35 V
Ram: 1,5 V
Multi: 19
Fsb: 200
Ddr3: 1600 Mhz
Cooling: Scythe Yasya + Lancool K62
Ambient temp: around 18Â°C










And I can't somehow get higher, I can boot into 3,9 Ghz by upping the Multi to 19,5 but I get an error in Prime then.
At 4 Ghz I get random BSODs when running prime even when I up the cpu voltage to 1,5V which yields temperatures nearing the 60Â° mark.
Can someone help me somehow







I tried upping the NB freq to 2,8 ghz with a voltage of 1,4 V but it somehow didn't help also.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

hey 2slow, some amd chips hate high mutli and low htt.

try 250 htt with 16 mutli for 4ghz and see how it goes.


----------



## 2slow4flo

Played around a bit:
Bus Speed: 240
Multi: 16,5
Ram: 1600 mhz
Cpu vcore: 1,5 V
Cpu NB freq + vcore: 2640 + 1,4 V

More than 10 minutes prime stable without that 0x0000124 BSOD I usually get, I try decrease the voltages now.
Thanks


----------



## tjtag

Q. Is Prime95 blend for three hours required for verification, or small FFT's ? I saw no requirement in the top post ?


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2slow4flo* 
This is what I get:
Phenom II 965 C3
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
4096 MB G.Skill Ram DDR3 Cl9
Cpu Vid: 1,425 V
Cpu NB Vid: 1,35 V
Ram: 1,5 V
Multi: 19
Fsb: 200
Ddr3: 1600 Mhz
Cooling: Scythe Yasya + Lancool K62
Ambient temp: around 18Â°C










And I can't somehow get higher, I can boot into 3,9 Ghz by upping the Multi to 19,5 but I get an error in Prime then.
At 4 Ghz I get random BSODs when running prime even when I up the cpu voltage to 1,5V which yields temperatures nearing the 60Â° mark.
Can someone help me somehow







I tried upping the NB freq to 2,8 ghz with a voltage of 1,4 V but it somehow didn't help also.

are you water cooled? I see your cooling just not sure what it is.. looking at your temps I have to ask cause I idle higher (38c) then you at load. and Ive got descent air cooling.. so I dont get the huge difference if youre on air. ?!?

I am @4.0ghz 1.425vcore.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Updated to this point, sorry gappo


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Updated to this point, sorry gappo









You suck







Well we all know he isn't stable when he crashes out of vent









I can be at the top again?







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1039930


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
*Now it's up to page 381

*Post 955 and 965 OC's here.*

*PLEASE put it in this format*
*example:*
Cpu: 955
Name: Fear of oneself
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3700
ref*multi: 200*18.5
CPU voltage: 1.48
CPU-NB: if known
nb frequency: 2200
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR2 5-5-5-18-2T
Motherboard: Asus M4N82 Deluxe
cooling: water cooling/apogee GTZ
*screenie of either 3 hours P95, 2 hours LinX, or 3 hours OCCT.*

It doesn't need to be in that specific order, but don't post just a screenie, it makes it *much* slower for me to update, and i don't have enough info to fill in many of the spaces. Thanks in advance

*Posts with no verification of stability (screenie) were not added to the list, furthermore, posts a CPUz validation only were also not added.* If you wish to be added to the list. Follow the above format and post a screenshot verifying stability.
...


----------



## el gappo

Spi 32m is a stability test you know
















http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=3...se&iehack=.jpg
Early 965 c3 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=957643


----------



## tjtag

Ok, lets try it this way:

Cpu: 965
Name: Tjtag
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4017
ref*multi: 206*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.52
CPU-NB: not known
nb frequency: 2060
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 2GB DDR2 5-5-5-18-2T
Motherboard: Asus M4N78
cooling: Thermalright ultra 120 Extreme Rev. C
Operating System: Seven x64 Ultimate

This boards bios has limited overclocking options, I am not able to see CPU-NB voltage.


----------



## 2slow4flo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
are you water cooled? I see your cooling just not sure what it is.. looking at your temps I have to ask cause I idle higher (38c) then you at load. and Ive got descent air cooling.. so I dont get the huge difference if youre on air. ?!?

I am @4.0ghz 1.425vcore.

Did you try to google for my cooling (Scythe Yasya) its actually an air cooler for 32 € or 43 $.
And I currently don't think I can go below 1,475 vcore, I always get pc crashes (no BSOD) if I run prime95. And my idle temp is 30Â°C right now.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2slow4flo* 
Did you try to google for my cooling (Scythe Yasya) its actually an air cooler for 32 â‚¬ or 43 $.
And I currently don't think I can go below 1,475 vcore, I always get pc crashes (no BSOD) if I run prime95. And my idle temp is 30Â°C right now.

yeah I did search it and did see it looked a lot like my Ultra120.. but couldnt believe there would be such a huge difference in temps, Idle and load.. especially when im running mine with a 3000RPM 133CFM fan.. and 2 same case fans.. ahhhhh I just dont get it.. maybe my Ultra isnt sitting 100% correctly.. maybe I got a defective one.. or maybe your cooler is just FAR supperior to the ultra120.. howerver when I researched I found the Ultra as #1 air cooler.. grrrrr


----------



## NCspecV81

my 4750mhz was linx stable. =o\\


----------



## tjtag

@Doba,
How do like the Ultra Kaze 3000 ? Is dba to high, I thought I would pick up to of those for a push/pull, if you had to do it again would you go with the 2000 because of noise ?


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tjtag* 
@Doba,
How do like the Ultra Kaze 3000 ? Is dba to high, I thought I would pick up to of those for a push/pull, if you had to do it again would you go with the 2000 because of noise ?

Im more concerned with air flow than noise, I play nothing but loud games with my headphones on.. trust me in game I cant even hear them.. especially when youre really in the game and not thinking about whats going around you..

my r4890 at 75% is louder than the Kaze at full..

however when just browsing net or whatever.. yes they tend to stick out.. thats where a $15 fan controller comes into play.. and the day my fans DO bug the crap out of me I will be getting one.. no need right now.

If I know Im not gonna play any games I can controlll the speed through BIOS, set them to "performance" and done.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tjtag* 
Ok, lets try it this way:

Cpu: 965
Name: Tjtag
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4017
ref*multi: 206*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.52
CPU-NB: not known
nb frequency: 2060
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 2GB DDR2 5-5-5-18-2T
Motherboard: Asus M4N78
cooling: Thermalright ultra 120 Extreme Rev. C
Operating System: Seven x64 Ultimate

This boards bios has limited overclocking options, I am not able to see CPU-NB voltage.

OMG.. same cooler, same chip, not the same MOBO which I dont think matters.. Im running lower Vcore and youre MAX temp is much lower than mine.. *** is wrong with mine.. and im running those Kaze's ahhhh


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doba* 
OMG.. same cooler, same chip, not the same MOBO which I dont think matters.. Im running lower Vcore and youre MAX temp is much lower than mine.. *** is wrong with mine.. and im running those Kaze's ahhhh

You really should lap your TRUE.

Read some of these threads http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner...%23post8974528

Gyro


----------



## tjtag

@Doba,
Im really suprized at my temps, the Ultra 120 install was a challenge for me, after setting the cooler on top of the cpu, and hand tightning the bolts, I then had to actually rotate the cooler to get to the bolts to tighten them. Right now, I have a single sythe S-FLEX on the cooler, I will probably try to reseat at a later time. Also, my bios is kinda limited, I set only these values to get that clock:
ref clock: 206
cpu-nb: +50mv
cpu voltage +150 "anything past 4.00 I have to use +150, below 4.00 I can use +100

Everything else is auto, I have tried underclocking the HT, setting memory to 333 to get a higher FSB workable...but nothing stable yet.. waiting for a veteran to guide me or give me some tips, I have looked for this board in the forum, but have not found anything close except the m4n78-pro


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyro*


You really should lap your TRUE.

Read some of these threads http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner...%23post8974528

Gyro



yeah I know Gyro Ive read on lapping before, and if tjtag told me that is the difference between our temps, he's lapped and im not then I would understand.. but if hes not.. something must be wrong









i have no experiance in lapping. im scared lol... I could lap my 6000+ for fun and practice, cause I know you have to lap both cooler and CPU


----------



## Doba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tjtag*


@Doba,
Im really suprized at my temps, the Ultra 120 install was a challenge for me, after setting the cooler on top of the cpu, and hand tightning the bolts, I then had to actually rotate the cooler to get to the bolts to tighten them. Right now, I have a single sythe S-FLEX on the cooler, I will probably try to reseat at a later time. Also, my bios is kinda limited, I set only these values to get that clock:
ref clock: 206
cpu-nb: +50mv
cpu voltage +150 "anything past 4.00 I have to use +150, below 4.00 I can use +100


I had fun with my 120 as well.. its because the gap on the bracket provided to the underpad (or whatever its called) is too big for the little screws to reach.. I first used longer bolts just to bend it closer, then removed one and placed in the appropriate ones.. kick in the ass.. the 120 slides a little on the chip while doing this cause lack of room, hence me thinking maybe its not sitting perfectly.. maybe too much or too little thermal paste.. who knows.. but our temp differences are huge... 8c.. at load I think is huge when comparing same components.. I wish I had 8c lower.. I could OC higher LOL

Quote:



Everything else is auto, I have tried underclocking the HT, setting memory to 333 to get a higher FSB workable...but nothing stable yet.. waiting for a veteran to guide me or give me some tips, I have looked for this board in the forum, but have not found anything close except the m4n78-pro


that just takes playing around with.. Im now stable using 19multi and 211 FSB.. havent tried anything further.... my goal was 4.0 and im there.
but If I had your temps Id push further, 4.2 possibly


----------



## tjtag

I did not lap, I can run stable at 210x19, and 202X20..but I'm also looking for the right combo of temps/stability and performance...I got here reading this forum a few times..Im ready to try dual kaze 3000's


----------



## Doba

sounds like you did just as I did, first x20 then x19 looking for better temps.. I found them at 211x19.. woundering if 223x18 would get even lower temps.. not sure if thats how it works.. higher the multi the higher the temps.. I got stable at x19 using lower vcore than 20, hence my temps.. maybe it will be the same for x18 who knows.. havent got there yet

the Kaze pushes power lol, if its too loud just put on a fan controller and youll be fine.. I think its better to order something more once than having to say.. oh thats not enough.. this way you can controll down


----------



## lukey_h

Cpu: 955
Name: Lukey_h
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4009
ref*multi: 243*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.52
CPU-NB: 1.3
nb frequency: 2673
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 4GB G-Skill Ripjaws DDR3 8-8-8-24-2T @ 1619
Motherboard: Gigabyte 790XTA-UD4
Cooling: Scythe Mugen 2 Push/Pull (Stock/Zalman F3)
Operating System: Seven x64 Ultimate










Max temp 52, and this chip is stable up to 60 easily (found that out the hard way on a Zalman CNPS9700 - got to that on 1.4 volts LOL). So I do have some headroom, and will probably OC some more once I start considering Bulldozer, and get myself some Kazes. Still, I absolutely love this cooler.

Conveniently enough, this mobo is awesome in that I can tell the difference between a core error and a northbridge error. Core errors always crash to the BIOS, while northbridge errors are detected through OCCT. Made my job a lot easier. Does anyone else get that?


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Is there a way to add a "sort" option to the columns? i'm not sure if GDocs supports this. That would be so useful for finding similar hardware and specs from within the tables.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


Is there a way to add a "sort" option to the columns? i'm not sure if GDocs supports this. That would be so useful for finding similar hardware and specs from within the tables.


nope

but you can see that AMD chipsets rule the top, and C3's are clearly doing well


----------



## PaulWog

This thread needs to get cleaned up. The chart which carries all of the recorded overclocks is a real joke.

We should have a chart for suicide clocks that run semi-stable, and a chart for 24/7 stable clocks. But the charts should be kept separate.

As for 965/955, they should all be in the same chart. Better for comparison, and it's all the same stuff really.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaulWog*


This thread needs to get cleaned up. The chart which carries all of the recorded overclocks is a real joke.

We should have a chart for suicide clocks that run semi-stable, and a chart for 24/7 stable clocks. But the charts should be kept separate.

As for 965/955, they should all be in the same chart. Better for comparison, and it's all the same stuff really.


thanks for your input, no thanks for your rudeness.

I could potentially put the 965 and the 955's in the same spread sheet, but that request came from a single dude, and no one else, so if there is a demand, ill be happy to do it


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


thanks for your input, no thanks for your rudeness.

I could potentially put the 965 and the 955's in the same spread sheet, but that request came from a single dude, and no one else, so if there is a demand, ill be happy to do it


Amen to that, very well said.


----------



## kirkwatson

Can anybody tell me on very good watercooling, temps aside.. What the highest the 965 C3 will reach?


----------



## PaulWog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
thanks for your input, no thanks for your rudeness.

I could potentially put the 965 and the 955's in the same spread sheet, but that request came from a single dude, and no one else, so if there is a demand, ill be happy to do it

It's not about rudeness; I'm just being entirely honest. I mean come on, 1.92v on a 3500MHz overclock?

And then there's ridiculous ones like 1.4v on a 4GHz overclock. It'd make sense if the person had extreme cooling, but otherwise it'd be stable only on an idle really.

Anyways, what I'm saying is it'd be nice to have a verified chart, and an unverified/suicide chart. Since the chips are practically the same/so similar, putting them all on the same chart for closer comparison would also make sense.

It'd be also nice to see it be mandatory to fill out all the information that is required in the chart. Including the cooling solution, as well as other things would be nice (so that we aren't left guessing as to what people have done to get their OC). All the info is there and nicely laid out... it's just a lot of it isn't filled in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirkwatson* 
Can anybody tell me on very good watercooling, temps aside.. What the highest the 965 C3 will reach?

What do you mean by this?

The critical temperature on a 965 and 955 is 62 degrees celcius approximately. You really don't want to go higher than this (recommended to keep as far below this as possible).

Watercooling effectiveness varies.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirkwatson* 
Can anybody tell me on very good watercooling, temps aside.. What the highest the 965 C3 will reach?

As far as clocks? If so that is very variant depending on CPU, but I've seen about 4.2 GHz max stable. Average is about 3.8-4.0 GHz.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

@PaulWog, you are aware there is a column that is intitled Stable

I really have no reason to ask everyone to repost their overclock as either a suicide run or a 24/7. Then spend ~an hour putting together another spread sheet that combines the two. Just because one fellow with 9 rep posted on the 394th page that he felt it would be nice.


----------



## PaulWog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


@PaulWog, you are aware there is a column that is intitled Stable

I really have no reason to ask everyone to repost their overclock as either a suicide run or a 24/7. Then spend ~an hour putting together another spread sheet that combines the two. Just because one fellow with 9 rep posted on the 394th page that he felt it would be nice.


What does rep have to do with this? I have one rep point per about 23 posts. You have one per about 15 or so posts. Not that big a difference. I just don't post as much.

You have false overclocks without any confirmation of a yes or no. You have weird random overclocks posted as "LOL NO".

It's really disorganized.

I'm simply suggesting some improvements to the organization, and now you're jabbing at me calling me "some guy with 9 rep points". I simply said a lot of what is listed is very much a joke, because it really is that way. Why does your chart say "LOL NO", and have a 1.92v overclock listed. And then a ton of people claiming high CPU/NB speeds, without listing any voltage.

A little more organization would provide a better database for people to view. I see some people come here asking questions, and some of those questions could be answered by a more accurate sheet which shows legitimate overclocks.

Anyways, it was simply an observation for users in general. I can handle my own overclocking when it comes to my x4 955. There's no need to be spiteful due to a few suggestions.


----------



## Chicken Patty

@ Paul

What fearofoneself is trying to say is that although it can be better, no one has complained. Redoing the whole chart is a bit of a task I'm sure and unless a good majority of the people are unhappy with it he doesn't feel it is necessary to do so based on one persons opinion. As far as asking questions, that's what forums are for, so whether it can be answered in the chart or not, it doesn't hurt to ask as having somebody explain it in their own words is probably easier to understand rather than looking at a chart and trying to figure it out yourself.

Also, it is NOT "really disorganized", it can use some improvement, but what can't? Your initial approach when you first posted this was very rude and i think that's what kinda ticked off fearofoneself. You have obviously changed the way you posted after that as I'm sure you realized that. Anyhow, that's just my two cents, and in no way shape or form did I mean to start some sort of argument with this post.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaulWog*


What does rep have to do with this? I have one rep point per about 23 posts. You have one per about 15 or so posts. Not that big a difference. I just don't post as much.

You have false overclocks without any confirmation of a yes or no. You have weird random overclocks posted as "LOL NO".

It's really disorganized.

I'm simply suggesting some improvements to the organization, and now you're jabbing at me calling me "some guy with 9 rep points". I simply said a lot of what is listed is very much a joke, because it really is that way. Why does your chart say "LOL NO", and have a 1.92v overclock listed. And then a ton of people claiming high CPU/NB speeds, without listing any voltage.

A little more organization would provide a better database for people to view. I see some people come here asking questions, and some of those questions could be answered by a more accurate sheet which shows legitimate overclocks.

Anyways, it was simply an observation for users in general. I can handle my own overclocking when it comes to my x4 955. There's no need to be spiteful due to a few suggestions.


Okay i edited the spreadsheets to take out the LOL NO and simply replaced it with a NO. Now i did look for this "1.92v" but i did not find any such voltage in either spread sheet. I Cntrl+F'd it and windows could not find this voltage either. Also, the spreadsheets are in order from highest to lowest overclock, and any missing information is due to the lack of information provided. Feel free to suggest another method for me to organize the spread sheets, i do not mind moving information around within them if need be. I see that this bothers you very much that the two sheets aren't together to compare the 955's and the 965's (although most normal people would just scroll down) ill add the suggestion to the OP of this thread. Perhaps other users have been bothered by this and did not state their concern. I originally wanted the keep the original format of the thread but this seems to cause friction.

On another note, if this was such an issue, why not post it 300 pages ago?


----------



## toeknee

Sorry to bug, but how do you know if you have a C3 or the C2. Don't tell me it's in the Bios?

Nevermind, I found out!


----------



## PaulWog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Okay i edited the spreadsheets to take out the LOL NO and simply replaced it with a NO. Now i did look for this "1.92v" but i did not find any such voltage in either spread sheet. I Cntrl+F'd it and windows could not find this voltage either. Also, the spreadsheets are in order from highest to lowest overclock, and any missing information is due to the lack of information provided. Feel free to suggest another method for me to organize the spread sheets, i do not mind moving information around within them if need be. I see that this bothers you very much that the two sheets aren't together to compare the 955's and the 965's (although most normal people would just scroll down) ill add the suggestion to the OP of this thread. Perhaps other users have been bothered by this and did not state their concern. I originally wanted the keep the original format of the thread but this seems to cause friction.

On another note, if this was such an issue, why not post it 300 pages ago?

I don't mean this in an intense way. I just mean it as a suggestion. Sorry for coming off rather strong. If combining them takes too long then I guess that would be reason enough not to, but I thought it makes a lot of sense (if time/willingness allows).

I simply remember looking through these overclocks when I was first referencing this thread for my overclocking experience. I found that I had to sift through a lot of the clocks and cross a ton out in order to figure out what was really legitimate.

The 1.92v is the very bottom of the first spreadsheet:
"ChisleuC33500200*17.51.92"

Anyways, I didn't mean to come off so harsh. When I made my initial post about this being "a joke" I meant that towards people in general, and actually didn't intend that toward you/the people managing the spreadsheets in such a harsh way.

Anyways, keep on doing what you're doing. Seems to work. I meant everything mainly as a suggestion, and the "this thread is a joke" pertained mainly to a couple specific flaws (but as far as redesigning things, that's not necessary... but it would help









).

I'd like to add my overclock if possible. I'll add my 24/7 clock rather than my highest push (idk, does it matter?):

Cpu: 955
Name: PaulWog
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3800
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.425
CPU-NB voltage: 1.2125
nb frequency: 2400
NB volts: stock I guess? just changed CPU-NB voltage
RAM: Crucial 4GB DDR3 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS M4A79XTD EVO AM3 790x
cooling: Corsair h50
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
Stable: Yes


----------



## Fear of Oneself

added, thanks for pointing out the 1.92v,







i really goofed on that one, it was supposed to be 1.42. I'll need a screenie for stability. It isn't a bad idea to have them as one sheet, it's won't take me very long at all, i must have misunderstood what you meant.

If there is a demand for the spreadsheets to be fused together, i can do that.


----------



## PaulWog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
added, thanks for pointing out the 1.92v,







i really goofed on that one, it was supposed to be 1.42. I'll need a screenie for stability. It isn't a bad idea to have them as one sheet, it's won't take me very long at all, i must have misunderstood what you meant.

If there is a demand for the spreadsheets to be fused together, i can do that.

Lol well I'm glad the guy didn't actually do 1.92v. That would've been insanely bad. >_<;

I can actually get mine stable at 1.4125v (possibly 1.40v) but the 1.425 is for safe measure.

[edit]: *(In bold so you see







), you have me as PaukWog







lol*

Here's the screenshot:


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaulWog*


Lol well I'm glad the guy didn't actually do 1.92v. That would've been insanely bad. >_<;

I can actually get mine stable at 1.4125v (possibly 1.40v) but the 1.425 is for safe measure.

[edit]: *(In bold so you see








), you have me as PaukWog







lol*

Here's the screenshot:


i meant a screen shot of an hour of LinX or something
EDIT: DAMMIT! i'm making mistakes all over the place, don't ever watch COPs and try and do spreadsheets at the same time, ill get right on that


----------



## PaulWog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


i meant a screen shot of an hour of LinX or something


Ah I see.

I'll do prime95 for an hour.

>_<; I've ran it for over 48 hours already before but don't have a s/s pfffft

Just a sec I'm getting on it.


----------



## PaulWog

Alright here's my confirmation, just over an hour of prime95. It is 24/7 stable ^_^

I have my temps in the screenshot as well. Usually my idle is 27-28 celcius and max is 41 celcius on prime95, but my radiator has a ton of dust in it at the moment. Took the screenshot just after the torture test (the "current" temps listed weren't actually idle temps







). Not that it matters at all since this is just confirmation I guess >_<;

Weird my voltage is at 1.402 lol (in the s/s) but it's set in bios at 1.425. Voltage droop ftw 

[edit]: Oh do you require longer on p95? I can do longer :-/


----------



## Chicken Patty

Does 2 days of crunching at 100% count as stability? I can get you a week if you'd like of non stop crunching


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

anyone have any success with AMD OverDrive?
i tried it and always get "Failed To Start" i checked online but found nothing that could fix it but found loads of people with the same problem, i am running Win7 Ultimate 64bit with a 955be


----------



## Xynder Valcien

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


anyone have any success with AMD OverDrive?
i tried it and always get "Failed To Start" i checked online but found nothing that could fix it but found loads of people with the same problem, i am running Win7 Ultimate 64bit with a 955be


Yeah, me. That's why I just OC from the BIOS.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Yeah thats what i am going to have to look into
searching for some good info first


----------



## Chicken Patty

I have never had that issue with AOD before, you guys trying to run it as admins? If not I believe it won't start.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

yep done that, installed as admin as well - nothing works
i saw like 10-15 different threads on google with people having the same problem and that was just after a 5min search!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


yep done that, installed as admin as well - nothing works
i saw like 10-15 different threads on google with people having the same problem and that was just after a 5min search!


Damn, weird.

Here, I found this:

http://forums.amd.com/game/messagevi...hreadid=130457


----------



## Fear of Oneself

EDIT: 1337th post








OH! ADD ME!
...oh wait...I'll get on that
955
C3
3800
200*19
1.488v
1.3v
2200mhz
1.14v
4GB DDR2 5-5-5-18-2T
ASUS M4N82 Deluxe *Nforce 980a SLI CHIPSET!*
Apogee GTZ
7 64
Yes


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
EDIT: 1337th post









OH! ADD ME!
...oh wait...I'll get on that
955
C3
3800
200*19
1.488v
1.3v
2200mhz
1.14v
4GB DDR2 5-5-5-18-2T
ASUS M4N82 Deluxe *Nforce 980a SLI CHIPSET!*
Apogee GTZ
7 64
Yes









who's that chick in the middle?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
who's that chick in the middle?










Lacey Chabert
this it the picture that i used when i stitched the image together http://www.ewallpapers.eu/Babes-Girl...wallpaper.html

It's 3 wallpapers stuck together...i call them angels


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Lacey Chabert
this it the picture that i used when i stitched the image together http://www.ewallpapers.eu/Babes-Girl...wallpaper.html

It's 3 wallpapers stuck together...i call them Andrew's angels









I had done that a while back but can't find it if not I would have shared that with you guys. Anyhow, very pretty lady


----------



## 2slow4flo

Cpu: 965 C3
Freq: 4000 mhz, 250*16
Vcore: 1.500v
Cpu Nb: 1.3v
Cpu Nb freq: 2500mhz
Nb: 1.10v
Ram: 2x2gb g.skill cl9 1600 mhz @ 1333 mhz 7-7-7-20 2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
Cooling (air) : Scythe Yasya










I'll try to down the voltage before giving a 2 hour prime pic!


----------



## 2slow4flo

Someone gotta help me. I can't break the 4 ghz barrier (latest screen in my previous post crashed after 1,5 hours of prime blend).
These are my settings for 9 hours stable prime (only got 3 hours screen but trust me):










Increasing the fsb won't really help. I get crashes if I even up it by one fsb, also if I down the NB multiplier. My ram settings are also fine up to 1333 mhz.
Cpu vcore: 1,475
Cpu-Nb: 1,35

My cpu temps are also fine up to 1,5 vcore!

What do all those other voltages mean:
Cpu PLL Voltage: 2,5 Volt
Nb Voltage: 1,1 Volt
SidePort Mem Voltage: 1,6 Volt
Nb/PCIe/PLL Voltage: 1,8 Volt
Should I bother raising any of those for stability?

Oh and btw I crash with a BSOD (code 124).


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2slow4flo* 
Someone gotta help me. I can't break the 4 ghz barrier (latest screen in my previous post crashed after 1,5 hours of prime blend).
These are my settings for 9 hours stable prime (only got 3 hours screen but trust me):

Increasing the fsb won't really help. I get crashes if I even up it by one fsb, also if I down the NB multiplier. My ram settings are also fine up to 1333 mhz.
Cpu vcore: 1,475
Cpu-Nb: 1,35

My cpu temps are also fine up to 1,5 vcore!

What do all those other voltages mean:
Cpu PLL Voltage: 2,5 Volt
Nb Voltage: 1,1 Volt
SidePort Mem Voltage: 1,6 Volt
Nb/PCIe/PLL Voltage: 1,8 Volt
Should I bother raising any of those for stability?

Oh and btw I crash with a BSOD (code 124).

throw some NB voltage at it. Try 1.2v and run 1.5v through the CPU


----------



## 2slow4flo

Tried NB voltage all the way up to 1,3v but get crashes after 1-1,5 hours of prime (just a strange screen and pc reboots, no bsod).
Temps were max. 59Â°C but maybe that's my problem.
Running 245*16=3920 mhz @ 2695 mhz cpu nb frequency, I think this yields better results.
*** I run this at max 54Â°C in prime. I should be able to get way higher, shouldn't I?
I'm still somehow sad that I can't pass the 4 ghz barrier. I passed the 3 ghz barrier on my q8200 (2,33 ghz) :,(
And I'm just utterly surprised why so many of you only need 1,4-1,475 volts for over 4 ghz on the cpu.
That won't somehow work for me.


----------



## fl0w3n

Looking forward to topping the charts when my phase unit gets here


----------



## saint19

Hi people, now that my account has been approved I want to know how OC a little better. I'm only waiting for the 890FX to change my old 790FX and DDR2 RAM.


----------



## Antitoon

Hello all! I have already posted here some time ago.

Now I finally got my Domino (an entry-level liquid cooling kit).

The first question is: which values should I believe? You see I have two different reports about the CPU temps, one of those being quite high. Appearently, the BIOS tends to report a value similar to the core temps, but I could only check this while the CPU was idle. If I did it under stress, the temp could have got lower by the time I reach the BIOS screen. What could be a safe temp through time?

What you see is the best stable situation I could achieve without touching the voltages nor the NB or HT frequencies, I only altered the FSB and the multiplier, starting at 4.2 or 4.3 GHz (the maximum temp I was able to set) and lowering it with by 100 MHz each time until I reached 3.7 GHz. Any suggestions about what doing next? Any chance increasing the NB can give me stability at higher freqs? And how much can I increase the voltage without risking to fry the CPU?

Ok, I know noobs like me posting stupid questions are boring







, so just partial answers are welcome too.









Thank you guys!


----------



## PaulWog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Antitoon* 
Hello all! I have already posted here some time ago.

Now I finally got my Domino (an entry-level liquid cooling kit).

The first question is: which values should I believe? You see I have two different reports about the CPU temps, one of those being quite high. Appearently, the BIOS tends to report a value similar to the core temps, but I could only check this while the CPU was idle. If I did it under stress, the temp could have got lower by the time I reach the BIOS screen. What could be a safe temp through time?

What you see is the best stable situation I could achieve without touching the voltages nor the NB or HT frequencies, I only altered the FSB and the multiplier, starting at 4.2 or 4.3 GHz (the maximum temp I was able to set) and lowering it with by 100 MHz each time until I reached 3.7 GHz. Any suggestions about what doing next? Any chance increasing the NB can give me stability at higher freqs? And how much can I increase the voltage without risking to fry the CPU?

Ok, I know noobs like me posting stupid questions are boring







, so just partial answers are welcome too.









Thank you guys!

Your temps seem rather high. On stock cooling that was my maximum temperature on a 3.9GHz overclock.

I use an h50 cooler now, and on my 3.8GHz overclock (which I run 24/7), I never hit temperatures over 47 celcius (that's my maximum stressed p95 temperature). And that's with dust in my heat vents (so usually the absolute maximum is lower).

I would suggest you reapply your thermal paste and re-seat your CPU cooler.

My suggestion to you would be to run at 3.8GHz, and up your CPU/NB a little bit (to 2400MHz or 2600MHz). Those are the sweetspots where you don't need to increase your voltage by significant amounts. You can check the chart for my clock and hopefully you can get the same thing (works nicely for voltage).

If you're going for something higher, you're going to _want_ to keep the temps in the low 50's at the absolute maximum (for stability-sake), and you'll need to run your voltage fairly high (4GHz requires about 1.5v, 4.1GHz requires a ton more, etc).


----------



## Antitoon

First of all thank you for your reply.









No way I put my hands on the cooling system again. You can't imagine what a terrible experience I had installing it. My mobo didn't have the backplate, and I had to buy an adapter for an air cooler and take the backplate from it (almost 2 months before it was delivered). I then found that the screw hole "turrets" coming out from the backplate were too short and I had to use additional turrets twisted inside them. The waterblock is now very very adherent to the CPU, I think, but even if it wasn't, I am not able to achieve anything better than this. If CoolIt had provided the customer with a backplate for AM2 sockets, I would be sure I have mounted it correctly.

While speaking now, the CPU is being idle at 3.7 GHz for about an hour and CPUID HW says 43 degrees for the cores and 45 for the CPUTIN, which aren't really good values for an idle CPU, even if OC'ed, are they? Maybe I should give up?

I am disappointed from this value. The system is also a bit noisier than with the stock sink, and to me a quiet system was more important than a top-performing one. I should have read the reviews of the Domino on this board earlier, I am already considering reselling it on e-bay...


----------



## PaulWog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Antitoon* 
First of all thank you for your reply.









No way I put my hands on the cooling system again. You can't imagine what a terrible experience I had installing it. My mobo didn't have the backplate, and I had to buy an adapter for an air cooler and take the backplate from it (almost 2 months before it was delivered). I then found that the screw hole "turrets" coming out from the backplate were too short and I had to use additional turrets twisted inside them. The waterblock is now very very adherent to the CPU, I think, but even if it wasn't, I am not able to achieve anything better than this. If CoolIt had provided the customer with a backplate for AM2 sockets, I would be sure I have mounted it correctly.

While speaking now, the CPU is being idle at 3.7 GHz for about an hour and CPUID HW says 43 degrees for the cores and 45 for the CPUTIN, which aren't really good values for an idle CPU, even if OC'ed, are they? Maybe I should give up?

I am disappointed from this value. The system is also a bit noisier than with the stock sink, and to me a quiet system was more important than a top-performing one. I should have read the reviews of the Domino on this board earlier, I am already considering reselling it on e-bay...









Well the main thing is keeping your temps down. There's always the possibility that your CPU is misreading your temps a bit (but I don't know what the chances of that are).

I just know that at 3.8GHz, I idle between 27 celcius and 32 celcius, depending on how dusty my computer is and how hot my room is. My temps in games never see anything higher than 40 celcius usually (currently my comp is dusty, so 41/42 celcius is a max in game). With prime95 it obviously gets higher as I stated before.

An idle of 40 celcius or higher just doesn't seem right







With the stock heatsink I idled at about 34 celcius at 3.8GHz (off the top of my head), to give you an example.


----------



## 2slow4flo

I idle at 23Â°C and max at 47Â°C while playing and using my pc normally (not prime







) at 16Â°C ambient.


----------



## Antitoon

Back to 3.2 I am having some 31Â°C with the idle CPU, about 10/15 minutes after booting.


----------



## tjtag

Today I ran Prime 95 for an hour at 214*19 4066 then it crashed...

My setting were:

PCIE 100
CPI/NB +150 the max
CPU +150
VDDNB +33

Some things Im noticing, Vcore from 1.55 - 1.12 & cpu from 4066 - 856 MHZ while testing, I have the usual stuff disabled or turned off CNQ, C1E, I also turned off C3/AltVID ...I have experimented with loadline at 100% and 0% " Does not seem to make a difference... I still see the fluctuations in Vcore and Cpu MHz during testing...

I also tried uping the chipset voltage +50

Any ideas/Reccomeds welcome... temps never higher than 54C -55C max


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tjtag*


Today I ran Prime 95 for an hour at 214*19 4066 then it crashed...

My setting were:

PCIE 100
CPI/NB +150 the max
CPU +150
VDDNB +33

Some things Im noticing, Vcore from 1.55 - 1.12 & cpu from 4066 - 856 MHZ while testing, I have the usual stuff disabled or turned off CNQ, C1E, I also turned off C3/AltVID ...I have experimented with loadline at 100% and 0% " Does not seem to make a difference... I still see the fluctuations in Vcore and Cpu MHz during testing...

I also tried uping the chipset voltage +50

Any ideas/Reccomeds welcome... temps never higher than 54C -55C max


maybe a settings in the power management in windows. There are some settings to have CPU cycle like that. make sure you check the settings and that performance is selected.


----------



## blbrchnk

Ok I went back and attempted OC'ing my 965 again I pretty much bottomed out before at around 3.8 unless I went over 1.55V. So last night I tried via AoD to bump up each core individually just to see how far each one could go. I found the max stable with 30 min prime test for each core to be: 4.1, 4.1, 4.0, 3.9. Each of those were tested by themselves with the other three cores at stock speeds. Then when I set each of the cores to those speeds at the same time, prime crashed. What is the reasoning for this? Would playing with the ACC feature help this?


----------



## tjtag

@Fear of Oneself
No need to post this unless you just want to, see my next post.

Cpu: 965
Name: Tjtag
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4047
ref*multi: 213*19
CPU voltage: 1.52
CPU-NB: not known
nb frequency: 2130
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 2GB DDR2 5-5-5-18-2T
Motherboard: Asus M4N78
cooling: ultra 120 Extreme Rev. C
Ultra Kaze push/pull
Operating System: Seven x64 Ultimate

This boards bios has limited overclocking options, I am not able to see CPU-NB voltage.


----------



## tjtag

This made my day







been working hard to get here !!! this was at ambiant 19-20C, Kaze 3000 are not full speed.

Cpu: 965
Name: Tjtag
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4104
ref*multi: 216*19
CPU voltage: 1.52
CPU-NB: not known
nb frequency: 2160
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 2GB DDR2 5-5-5-18-2T
Motherboard: Asus M4N78
cooling: ultra 120 Extreme Rev. C
Ultra Kaze push/pull
Operating System: Seven x64 Ultimate

This boards bios has limited overclocking options, I am not able to see CPU-NB voltage.


----------



## Chicken Patty

good clockin' TJ


----------



## tjtag

Thanks CPatty,

I really like that Danger Den Torture Rack, is there enough room for your cpu cooler, if you added a top, or would you need to go with the EATX Air box ? You have a nice setup there, when are we going to see some numbers of yours in the spreadsheets ?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tjtag* 
Thanks CPatty,

I really like that Danger Den Torture Rack, is there enough room for your cpu cooler, if you added a top, or would you need to go with the EATX Air box ? You have a nice setup there, when are we going to see some numbers of yours in the spreadsheets ?









I'd say theres enough room in there for anything man, for an open tech station it's got many possibilities for just about anything. As far as my numbers, I crunch 24/7 at 100% CPU usage, that's enough stability for me


----------



## el gappo

Who wants to win some free stuff? http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...challenge.html


----------



## Retoric

Name: Retoric
Cpu: 955
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3817
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.425
CPU-NB: 1.275
nb frequency: 2611
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 6GB DDR3 1339 9-9-9-24-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
Cooling: Air/Akasa Freedom Tower
OS: 7 64

The heat and power becomes to much to handle, for this setup, for any higher stable oc.

The cpu starts to throttle down at 78Â°C, checked with "TMonitor","linx" and "coretemp".


----------



## blbrchnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Retoric* 
Name: Retoric
Cpu: 955
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3817
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.425
CPU-NB: 1.275
nb frequency: 2611
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 6GB DDR3 1339 9-9-9-24-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
Cooling: Air/Akasa Freedom Tower
OS: 7 64

The heat and power becomes to much to handle, for this setup, for any higher stable oc.

The cpu starts to throttle down at 78Â°C, checked with "TMonitor","linx" and "coretemp".

Good golly miss molly, 78C? You realize AMD's recommended max is 62C right?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blbrchnk*


Good golly miss molly, 78C? You realize AMD's recommended max is 62C right?


I sure hope he does


----------



## tjtag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


maybe a settings in the power management in windows. There are some settings to have CPU cycle like that. make sure you check the settings and that performance is selected.


I know I checked this, but since you reminded me. I looked again, and it was wrong... so I corrected it, now the CPU MHZ is not throttiling anymore, but the Vcore still is, although it does not seem to be as much as I remeber from before, I will keep an eye on it.

Thanks for reminding me about this !!


----------



## Retoric

Quote:



Good golly miss molly, 78C? You realize AMD's recommended max is 62C right?


As you can see in the screenshot, my max at 3817MHz is 65Â°C.

I'm well aware of max of amd cpus and think they are a bit conservative.

I belive if you can hold the temp under say 77Â°C max you should be ok.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retoric*


I belive if you can hold the temp under say 77Â°C max you should be ok.


You can believe that all you want, but at that temperature, you are really hurting your chip.

In a matter of no time, your OC will need more volts just to maintain the same OC, because of the dangerous temps that your putting on your chip.


----------



## Retoric

At 65Â°C max with linx, any normal load are less, I see no problem.

The test with 78Â°C was clocking with stock cooler. It didn't crash but started to throttle, why is that? Maybe because it could handle the the temp up to 78Â°C?

I have yet to see any proof of this beyond 62Â°C are dangerous temps.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retoric*


At 65Â°C max with linx, any normal load are less, I see no problem.

The test with 78Â°C was clocking with stock cooler. It didn't crash but started to throttle, why is that? Maybe because it could handle the the temp up to 78Â°C?

I have yet to see any proof of this beyond 62Â°C are dangerous temps.


Do what you want to your chip, they aren't expensive to replace anyways.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tjtag* 
I know I checked this, but since you reminded me. I looked again, and it was wrong... so I corrected it, now the CPU MHZ is not throttiling anymore, but the Vcore still is, although it does not seem to be as much as I remeber from before, I will keep an eye on it.

Thanks for reminding me about this !!

No problem bro, glad you got part of the problem fixed. HOpe you figure out the vcore throttling. How much does it throttle by the way?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Retoric* 
As you can see in the screenshot, my max at 3817MHz is 65Â°C.

I'm well aware of max of amd cpus and think they are a bit conservative.

I belive if you can hold the temp under say 77Â°C max you should be ok.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
You can believe that all you want, but at that temperature, you are really hurting your chip.

In a matter of no time, your OC will need more volts just to maintain the same OC, because of the dangerous temps that your putting on your chip.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Retoric* 
At 65Â°C max with linx, any normal load are less, I see no problem.

The test with 78Â°C was clocking with stock cooler. It didn't crash but started to throttle, why is that? Maybe because it could handle the the temp up to 78Â°C?

I have yet to see any proof of this beyond 62Â°C are dangerous temps.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Do what you want to your chip, they aren't expensive to replace anyways.

If AMD says 62Âºc is the max operating temp for that chip it's for a reason. Sure it's going to go higher, duh! But is it safe? Even at 65Âºc you are pushing your CPU to a limit it does not need to be at. Of course I respect your opinion and your choice to do what you want, but your opinion is definitely one of a kind in a very ignorant way. Just because it starts to throttle at 70 something degrees doesn't mean it's safe to be up there as long as it don't throttle. Good luck buddy


----------



## Retoric

Still no proof....

If beyond 62 was very bad, should it not throttle at 63?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

K i need a quick bit of help here guys.

I've seen a LOT of overclocks (obviously) but i'm in a bit of a pickle.

I just got a new board, the GA-MA770-UD3 from el gappo. After finding out that it can't run DDR2 @ 1066Mhz for it's life i got a bit upset. Now i did try briefly overclocking but i noticed that it isn't very stable using the multiplier, what do you guys suggest? I tried 200x20 1.55v, that failed... maybe 800mhz jumps aren't the smartest?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retoric*


Still no proof....

If beyond 62 was very bad, should it not throttle at 63?


This is just sad. No hard feelings bro, good luck.


----------



## tmunn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Retoric* 
I have yet to see any proof of this beyond 62Â°C are dangerous temps.

From the AMD site:


Link

It's the same for 955s and 965s, both C2 and C3.


----------



## C_Matrix

This temp (62Â°) is CPU temp, or core temp?


----------



## tmunn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C_Matrix*


This temp (62Â°) is CPU temp, or core temp?


That is a point of contention. I've yet to see any definitive answer. The general consensus is, to go with whichever one is higher, better safe than sorry.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C_Matrix*


This temp (62Â°) is CPU temp, or core temp?


The individual cpu cores needs to be below 62'C

55'C is more ideal though.


----------



## C_Matrix

Thanks!

Here, the "cpu temp" is always 2~3Â° more than the cores temps. Is this right?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C_Matrix*


Thanks!

Here, the "cpu temp" is always 2~3Â° more than the cores temps. Is this right?


My c2 965 core temp was 6 'C higher than my cpu core's temp.

My c3 965 core temp is lower than my cpu core's temp.

Under load with prime blend.

The cpu cores and core temperatue doesn't need to be the same if that's what you've meant.

You are fine.


----------



## savagebunny

Damn guys, get your info right.

Running your 955, 965 C3 etc at 62c, its not going to instantly die on you. You would have to be running a hour or more to maybe start feeling the affect of a dieing CPU. Although I don't got proof about the time, it's not going to die when you hit 62c.

My rule of thumb even when Q6600 was at 71c, everyone said keep it under 55c. Same rule of thumb applies


----------



## tjtag

@Fear of Oneself,

You made a smal error when adding my clock to the spreadsheet, its 4104 not 4101.

Also, I have heard good things about the board you just got, I would not have thought you would have problems with the DDR2 @ 1066, please post anything you find out about it. I was thinking about getting this board because it has a proven track record, and I have not found enough info on the new 890 chipset to know how it will overclock.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


Damn guys, get your info right.

Running your 955, 965 C3 etc at 62c, its not going to instantly die on you. You would have to be running a hour or more to maybe start feeling the affect of a dieing CPU. Although I don't got proof about the time, it's not going to die when you hit 62c.

My rule of thumb even when Q6600 was at 71c, everyone said keep it under 55c. Same rule of thumb applies


How is our info not right. 62Âºc is max temp according to AMD. Duh it'll go higher, but who wants to try that? Plus Intels always have a higher threshold, and I don't know of many people who run their Q6600 under 55Âºc. Most people top out a bit higher than that in the 60's, at least from what I've seen.


----------



## C_Matrix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


The cpu cores and core temperatue doesn't need to be the same if that's what you've meant.


What I mean is that I should consider the temperatures of individual cores for the maximum temperature of 62Â°. This means that in the case of the 965 C3, "CPU Temp" can stay above these 62, right?


----------



## ryman546

man i dont get how some people are getting 4.2 ghz on 955 and i cant even get 4 on 965. got to be some funky setting that is off.


----------



## NCspecV81

my overclocks were stable for this thread btw. =o)~

You can add these to the non-stable groups!

965










955


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C_Matrix*


What I mean is that I should consider the temperatures of individual cores for the maximum temperature of 62Â°. This means that in the case of the 965 C3, "CPU Temp" can stay above these 62, right?


Individual cores.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


How is our info not right. 62Âºc is max temp according to AMD. Duh it'll go higher, but who wants to try that? Plus Intels always have a higher threshold, and I don't know of many people who run their Q6600 under 55Âºc. Most people top out a bit higher than that in the 60's, at least from what I've seen.


Yes 62c is the max operating temperature but that's all it says. You would have to be running at 62c or more for a certain period of time for the chip to starting electromigration.

Well that was just a point of thumb for Q6600. I ran my Q6600 @ 3.4Ghz 57-57-54-54 across the cores.

Even so, these chips run farely cool anyways so people should only have heat issues on a stock cooler.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryman546* 
man i dont get how some people are getting 4.2 ghz on 955 and i cant even get 4 on 965. got to be some funky setting that is off.

Good CPU's I guess, you find those from time to time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 
Yes 62c is the max operating temperature but that's all it says. You would have to be running at 62c or more for a certain period of time for the chip to starting electromigration.

Well that was just a point of thumb for Q6600. I ran my Q6600 @ 3.4Ghz 57-57-54-54 across the cores.

Even so, these chips run farely cool anyways so people should only have heat issues on a stock cooler.

Well of course, not like you hit 62Âºc and poof! LOL














CPU


----------



## tjtag

@ryman546

I never got past 4 on my board unless I was at 1.52 vcore, I also decided to do some testing, to see how far I could bump up the ref clock and in my case the Northbridge as I cannot individually set it, and pass all three tests of Prime95. OCCT, and LinX.
All passed up to 220 ref "at stock multiplier x17"
At 221 Prime95 and OCCT passed, LinX need a +50 Vcore bump to pass
again at 225 + 50
230 +50 was the max


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
my overclocks were stable for this thread btw. =o)~

You can add these to the non-stable groups!

965










955










Man you got to be kidding me! just as i get my phase up and running and plan on trying to top your previous best, you go and do this!

Impressive, what CPU/NB volts did you need?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Nice extreme clocking


----------



## sweffymo

I will be upgrading to a 955BE C3 in about a week and a half at the most. My friend was going to upgrade to a 940BE (his motherboard doesn't support AM3) but I convinced him to take my 940BE and my old CPU cooler (CM Hyper N520) as a trade. I am also replacing the fan in my V8. Hoping to get at least 4.0 Ghz stable.

I was really frustrated at the 3.65 Ghz wall on my chip. Even at 1.575v it wouldn't boot past 3.8, and wasn't even stable above 3.73. Temps at 1.575v were a frosty 32 idle and 49 load @ 3.73 Ghz (207 base x 18 multi)

Anyway, I'll post what I get once I get this chip in my computer!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Goodluck sweffy :toast:


----------



## Alky

Here is my success.
MOBO:GIGABYTE GA-770TA-UD3
CPU:AMD Phenom II X4 965 3.4 GHz
RAM:G.SKILL DDR3 1600 F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ
GPU:HIS H487Q1GH Radeon HD 4870
PSU:Rosewill Green Series RG630-S12 630W
HDD:Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 1TB 
OS:Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

Cpu: 965
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4050
ref*multi: 225*18
CPU voltage: 1.488
CPU-NB: 1.30
nb frequency: 2475
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 4GB DDR3 9-10-9-27-1T

cooling: Air ZALMAN CNPS10X Performa 120mm

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1147824


----------



## AxEmAn

when will we see the 6 cores come out?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alky*


Here is my success.
MOBO:GIGABYTE GA-770TA-UD3
CPU:AMD Phenom II X4 965 3.4 GHz
RAM:G.SKILL DDR3 1600 F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ
GPU:HIS H487Q1GH Radeon HD 4870
PSU:Rosewill Green Series RG630-S12 630W
HDD:Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 1TB 
OS:Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

Cpu: 965
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4050
ref*multi: 225*18
CPU voltage: 1.488
CPU-NB: 1.30
nb frequency: 2475
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 4GB DDR3 9-10-9-27-1T

cooling: Air ZALMAN CNPS10X Performa 120mm

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1147824


That's some good clocking bro







Congrats.


----------



## AMOCO

Ok,First off I wanted to wait to post my results.Because when I bought this CPU at microcenter they only had the C2's in stock here in Houston(But I was wanting the C3).
That's why I bought the 1yr. extended warranty.Well I took my C2 back Monday and exchanged it for a C3.
And here is my Overclock;
Cpu: 965 BE
Name: AMOCO
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3913
ref*multi: 200*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.45
CPU-NB: 1.30
nb frequency: 2400
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 8GB DDR3 7-7-7-16-2T
Motherboard: Asus CrossHair III Formula
cooling: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer/Yate Loon D12SH12,Push/Pull


----------



## Alky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
That's some good clocking bro







Congrats.

Thanks man Cheers! Hopefully I get some better results soon. We'll see


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alky* 
Thanks man Cheers! Hopefully I get some better results soon. We'll see









Good luck


----------



## Gage

Cpu: 955
Name: Gage
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3812
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.500
CPU-NB: 1.375
nb frequency: 2211
NB volts: 1.14
RAM: 4GB DDR3 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair III Formula
Cooling:Air/Thermaltake Contact 29


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alky*


Thanks man Cheers! Hopefully I get some better results soon. We'll see










you from OT?


----------



## Alky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
you from OT?

Nope I'm a complete noob. only been at it a week.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Please add me to the "validated" list. Didn't put too much effort into it, but it is rock solid. I didn't even stop working while I was stressing.







I may take a crack at 3.9GHz or so in the future, but for now I am really stoked about this chip.

Cpu: 955
Name: PhillyOverclocker
Stepping: RB-C2
Frequency: 3794
ref*multi: 230*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.45
CPU-NB: 1.375
NB frequency:
NB volts: 1.3v
RAM: 4GB DDR3 9-9-9-24 2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
Cooling: Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme
CPU-Z validation


----------



## Chicken Patty

Good job Philly


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Good job Philly









Thanks bro. This was the first real overclocking/testing/benching I have done in a while for myself. I always have customers asking me to overclock the PCs I build them and I do, but only totally safe clocks, stock voltages, etc. never really enough to even give a noticeable performance increase. It's kind of fun getting back into it again. I mean, this _is_ Overclock.net.


----------



## fl0w3n

i've been hitting this weird wall at 4.0ghz on my 965 c3. it happens on water and on my phase now. i can get all the way to 3.99ghz with no voltage increase, 1hr occt stable between each jump, but as soon as i make the jump past 3999mhz it starts to act funny, i need to bump cpu vid and cpu/nb vid pretty aggressively, and i seem to hit a wall at 4.5ghz... and the weird thing is i always BSOD which i thought meant imc/memory instability? everything else is stock clock when i work on core.

thought it may be NB wasn't fast enough to handle that high of core clock, so i got 3.0ghz nb stable and now get stuck around 4.3ghz (haven't tried much voltage play, im just bored of this) and even tried bumping HT down to 1800...

could my motherboard just be limiting me? its not exactly the most steady power delivery..


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


Thanks bro. This was the first real overclocking/testing/benching I have done in a while for myself. I always have customers asking me to overclock the PCs I build them and I do, but only totally safe clocks, stock voltages, etc. never really enough to even give a noticeable performance increase. It's kind of fun getting back into it again. I mean, this _is_ Overclock.net.


yeah bro, overclocking is definitely fun. You know what's awesome too, underclocking/undervolting. It is just as fun. For my daily PC I like to do overclocks that use stock voltage. For example I can do 3.8 GHz with my setup at stock 1.392v. I'm a fan of low voltage overclocking, something intel is pretty good at. My i7 does 4.3 GHz @ 1.220v









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


i've been hitting this weird wall at 4.0ghz on my 965 c3. it happens on water and on my phase now. i can get all the way to 3.99ghz with no voltage increase, 1hr occt stable between each jump, but as soon as i make the jump past 3999mhz it starts to act funny, i need to bump cpu vid and cpu/nb vid pretty aggressively, and i seem to hit a wall at 4.5ghz... and the weird thing is i always BSOD which i thought meant imc/memory instability? everything else is stock clock when i work on core.

thought it may be NB wasn't fast enough to handle that high of core clock, so i got 3.0ghz nb stable and now get stuck around 4.3ghz (haven't tried much voltage play, im just bored of this) and even tried bumping HT down to 1800...

could my motherboard just be limiting me? its not exactly the most steady power delivery..


Have you thought about PSU? You are running a pretty high clock on the CPU, then you got your CD drives, etc and dual 5850's. What do you think?


----------



## tjtag

@CP,

Back to a question you ask me before about droop, here is an example. Right now I'm trying to get the highest CPU/NB clock possible without raising Vcore above 1.47.. on this Motherboard thats +100 for CPU, I also have NB at +100... +150 is the max for both.

I tried messing with Load Line calibration yesterday, and just on a whim, I decided to add a second power supply in the mix, so all hard drives/CD DVD Burners and fans are on a seperate supply, leaving my New True Power 500watt to take care of the Motherboard/Graphics card/Processor.... "I wanted to do this anyway







"

So, we are going from a stable 3.922 212*18.5 to 213*18.5, with Loadline set at 12% Vcore goes from 1.38 - 1.50, changing loadline to 100% "I need to see what this is really doing" 1.10 - 1.50

That doesn't tell me that the power supply itself has a problem, but how to test it.

P.S> Changing loadline to 100% allowed 213*18.5 3.940 to pass at least Mprime small FFT's, have not tried Blend yet...also Mprime on Linux "Sidux" seems harder to pass than its counterpart "Prime95" on Win 7 x64.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tjtag* 
@CP,

Back to a question you ask me before about droop, here is an example. Right now I'm trying to get the highest CPU/NB clock possible without raising Vcore above 1.47.. on this Motherboard thats +100 for CPU, I also have NB at +100... +150 is the max for both.

I tried messing with Load Line calibration yesterday, and just on a whim, I decided to add a second power supply in the mix, so all hard drives/CD DVD Burners and fans are on a seperate supply, leaving my New True Power 500watt to take care of the Motherboard/Graphics card/Processor.... "I wanted to do this anyway







"

So, we are going from a stable 3.922 212*18.5 to 213*18.5, with Loadline set at 12% Vcore goes from 1.38 - 1.50, changing loadline to 100% "I need to see what this is really doing" 1.10 - 1.50

That doesn't tell me that the power supply itself has a problem, but how to test it.

P.S> Changing loadline to 100% allowed 213*18.5 3.940 to pass at least Mprime small FFT's, have not tried Blend yet...also Mprime on Linux "Sidux" seems harder to pass than its counterpart "Prime95" on Win 7 x64.

That's gotta be a setting that is causing you to have soo much droop. Right now I have no droop at all. Whether idle or full load I'm at a steady 1.232v. At the most I have had just one notch higher under full load, but not even the case at the moment. PSU should be fine. You can test the PSU by putting the rig under load and with a multimeter checking your 12v and 5v rails and see how much they are putting out. Do you know how to do that?


----------



## tjtag

@CB

This is a modular power supply, so I just plugged in an adapter and measured 12 and 5 there, I also measured the 12v on the 24 pin, both readings about the same.

on the 12v it was 12.34-35 without a load, but with a load it jumps around 12.27 .28

same for 5v 5.04, and with a load 4.82 .86

P.S. What software are you using to monitor it ?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tjtag*


@CB

This is a modular power supply, so I just plugged in an adapter and measured 12 and 5 there, I also measured the 12v on the 24 pin, both readings about the same.

on the 12v it was 12.34-35 without a load, but with a load it jumps around 12.27 .28

same for 5v 5.04, and with a load 4.82 .86

P.S. What software are you using to monitor it ?


I don't monitor it, I just use a multimeter. You should try maybe disconnecting as many things as possible and try to overclock then see if it gives you a bit more headroom.


----------



## tjtag

@CP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


I don't monitor it, I just use a multimeter. You should try maybe disconnecting as many things as possible and try to overclock then see if it gives you a bit more headroom.


How are you taking a reading ? In my previous post I mentioned that I added a second PSU, so the only thing connected to the High Power 500watt PSU, is the Motherboard, nothing else, everything else is connected to the second power supply.

Do the voltages I posted look normal to you ?, I have searched the bios many times looking for a setting that might help control this better, but as of yet nothing.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tjtag* 
@CP

How are you taking a reading ? In my previous post I mentioned that I added a second PSU, so the only thing connected to the High Power 500watt PSU, is the Motherboard, nothing else, everything else is connected to the second power supply.

Do the voltages I posted look normal to you ?, I have searched the bios many times looking for a setting that might help control this better, but as of yet nothing.

The 12v seems a tad high and the 5v seems a tad low. If I'm not mistaken they are supposed to be a bit closer to the specified reading (12v & 5v) However I missed the part of the 2nd PSU, therefore I don't think that is your issue.

I take a reading with a multimeter.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Have you thought about PSU? You are running a pretty high clock on the CPU, then you got your CD drives, etc and dual 5850's. What do you think?


I haven't thrown the 2nd 5850 in the mix yet, so its just two 640gb WDC in raid, one 500gb wdc, no cd drive, and lots of fans.

I figured 650 was more then enough for it, and it being a corsair is even better.

I guess i could use a 2nd PS like the other guy to see if that helps...

I just don't get it, i think i may be running into a non-hardware issue that BSOD's me...i just crashed playing BF:2 BC, but i was on a 4.4ghz core unstable occt setting... but i didnt BSOD, just the normal 1second flash of colorful zig-zags that i NORMALLY get right before a BSOD when using OCCT...

Sigh...i'm running out of patience after trying for well over a total of 24 hours of messing around

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tjtag*


@CP,

Back to a question you ask me before about droop, here is an example. Right now I'm trying to get the highest CPU/NB clock possible without raising Vcore above 1.47.. on this Motherboard thats +100 for CPU, I also have NB at +100... +150 is the max for both.

I tried messing with Load Line calibration yesterday, and just on a whim, I decided to add a second power supply in the mix, so all hard drives/CD DVD Burners and fans are on a seperate supply, leaving my New True Power 500watt to take care of the Motherboard/Graphics card/Processor.... "I wanted to do this anyway







"

So, we are going from a stable 3.922 212*18.5 to 213*18.5, with Loadline set at 12% Vcore goes from 1.38 - 1.50, changing loadline to 100% "I need to see what this is really doing" 1.10 - 1.50

That doesn't tell me that the power supply itself has a problem, but how to test it.

P.S> Changing loadline to 100% allowed 213*18.5 3.940 to pass at least Mprime small FFT's, have not tried Blend yet...also Mprime on Linux "Sidux" seems harder to pass than its counterpart "Prime95" on Win 7 x64.



Interesting, i thought i got massive droop on my m4a79t... .05-.06 maximum, but yours seems to be huge. I remember my m4n78 being some where around the same droop as i have now...

I just cant wait to get the crosshair extreme, i hope this solves my vdroop issues


----------



## Fear of Oneself

*I need a bit of help here*

I know it seems a bit funny, seeing i have see A LOT of 955 OC's, so i should be able to mimick those results, but I'm kind of at a loss

I keep BSODing, not getting errors, BSODing, (BCCode is 3d)

Now i have no idea what to do, 4Ghz would be nice, just cause it's a round number, but i want my current OC to be stable:

CPU: 955
Stepping: C3
HTT: 201
Multi: 19
Vcore: 1.5v in bios, 1.488v in windows
NB: X11 or ~2200mhz
HT: same as NB, X11
NB volts: 1.42
CPU-NB: 1.375
RAM: 2.14v 1070mhz 5-5-5-18
Temps: 30C idle 43C load

...any ideas? I BSOD running 12k in Prime 95 (on hour into blend)
eats through crysis...nomnomnomnom
my brother was playing GTA 4 just now and it BSODed
I quit running LinX after 1.5hours no errors
any ideas?

Thanks guys


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


*I need a bit of help here*

I know it seems a bit funny, seeing i have see A LOT of 955 OC's, so i should be able to mimick those results, but I'm kind of at a loss

I keep BSODing, not getting errors, BSODing, (BCCode is 3d)

Now i have no idea what to do, 4Ghz would be nice, just cause it's a round number, but i want my current OC to be stable:

CPU: 955
Stepping: C3
HTT: 201
Multi: 19
Vcore: 1.5v in bios, 1.488v in windows
NB: X11 or ~2200mhz
HT: same as NB, X11
NB volts: 1.42
CPU-NB: 1.375
RAM: 2.14v 1070mhz 5-5-5-18
Temps: 30C idle 43C load

...any ideas? I BSOD running 12k in Prime 95 (on hour into blend)
eats through crysis...nomnomnomnom
my brother was playing GTA 4 just now and it BSODed
I quit running LinX after 1.5hours no errors
any ideas?

Thanks guys










I think that BSOD has something to do with bad drivers. Maybe uninstall display drivers through control panel, then download and run driver sweeper to fully clean the system and install fresh drivers.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


I think that BSOD has something to do with bad drivers. Maybe uninstall display drivers through control panel, then download and run driver sweeper to fully clean the system and install fresh drivers.


naw dawg, the drivers never crash, i took note of the BSOD's and they are system files. My drivers are working fine, cause i reset the CPU to stock as such. But kept the GPU OC, and it could play crysis for years if i wanted

EDIT: currently trying 18.5*207 and 12x on the NB
test 6 of 1024k in P95 so far (~7 minutes)


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


naw dawg, the drivers never crash, i took note of the BSOD's and they are system files. My drivers are working fine, cause i reset the CPU to stock as such. But kept the GPU OC, and it could play crysis for years if i wanted

EDIT: currently trying 18.5*207 and 12x on the NB
test 6 of 1024k in P95 so far (~7 minutes)


wanna list your voltages, see if I notice a flaw somewhere there?


----------



## sweffymo

Well, my 955 came in, and the person who ordered it for me did not get the Newegg item I EXPLICITLY told them to get. Now I have a c2 stepping 955 because it had "more reviews" on Newegg.









I am very mad. I will never ask them to order something for me again...

(And no, it wasn't one of my parents. It was my friend, whom I thought could follow simple instructions.

Edit: It also seems that I have a batch that's supposed to be Phenom II 925's only. Could this be a really highly binned chip that was originally supposed to be a 925?

My chip's info:

CACYC AC 0946CPMW

Boxed as:

HDZ955FBGIBOX

The big question: Should I try to RMA it? Will I get better overclocks with a c3 than I will with this c2?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Well, my 955 came in, and the person who ordered it for me did not get the Newegg item I EXPLICITLY told them to get. Now I have a c2 stepping 955 because it had "more reviews" on Newegg.









I am very mad. I will never ask them to order something for me again...

(And no, it wasn't one of my parents. It was my friend, whom I thought could follow simple instructions.

Edit: It also seems that I have a batch that's supposed to be Phenom II 925's only. Could this be a really highly binned chip that was originally supposed to be a 925?

My chip's info:

CACYC AC 0946CPMW

Boxed as:

HDZ955FBGIBOX

The big question: Should I try to RMA it? Will I get better overclocks with a c3 than I will with this c2?


C3's do overclock better on average, however if you have a really good C2 you might be able to get away with some good clocks.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


C3's do overclock better on average, however if you have a really good C2 you might be able to get away with some good clocks.


I know that, but I was more hoping that somebody had some info about that specific batch.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Well, my 955 came in, and the person who ordered it for me did not get the Newegg item I EXPLICITLY told them to get. Now I have a c2 stepping 955 because it had "more reviews" on Newegg.









I am very mad. I will never ask them to order something for me again...

(And no, it wasn't one of my parents. It was my friend, whom I thought could follow simple instructions.

Edit: It also seems that I have a batch that's supposed to be Phenom II 925's only. Could this be a really highly binned chip that was originally supposed to be a 925?

My chip's info:

CACYC AC 0946CPMW

Boxed as:

HDZ955FBGIBOX

The big question: Should I try to RMA it? Will I get better overclocks with a c3 than I will with this c2?


now you did order the right chip did you not? they have two 955's on newegg, 'M' are the C3's, 'I' are the C2's, you don't just ask for them


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


now you did order the right chip did you not? they have two 955's on newegg, 'M' are the C3's, 'I' are the C2's, you don't just ask for them


If you read what you just quoted you would see that he did not order the correct one.









It's OK. I am going to RMA it (provided Newegg takes it back which they almost surely will). Still a bit frustrated with my buddy though.


----------



## pspada

attached CPUz


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
I know that, but I was more hoping that somebody had some info about that specific batch.

Thanks for the response!









ahh sorry about that, I'll see if I can dig something up in a bit, but I personally don't know about that batch.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pspada* 
attached CPUz

from 2.8GHz, what is the default vcore? Seems like a nice clocking CPU to me.


----------



## sugarmankie

Cpu: 955
Name: sugarmankie
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4274.86
ref*multi: 225*19
CPU voltage: 1.520
CPU-NB: 1.375
nb frequency: 2925
NB volts: 1.245
RAM: 4gb ddr3 @ 1800 8-8-8-18-1t
Motherboard: Gigabyte 790xta-ud4
cooling: h50 with push pull antec fans


----------



## CapChrizma

CPU: 955
Name: CapChrizma
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3716.9
ref*multi: 201*18.5
CPU voltage: 1.384
CPU-NB: 1.175
NB frequency: 2412.3
RAM: 4GB DDR3 7-7-7-21-2T
Motherboard: MSI 790GX-G65
Cooling: Xigmatek Balder

[email protected] hours of Prime95


----------



## Chadwicksracing

I must have a bad batch chip..this after noon...vcore 1.75 at 4.6 and it wouldn't go stable. I could post, boot into windows but not stable worth crap.

4.6ghz = 1.6 first --vcore
1.65 2nd
1.675
1.7
1.75

and still not stable. I even took my NB OC out, and it still would not stabilize. I had to stop because I didn't want to go 1.8 vcore...I knew it was too much, plus my DICE was dwindling...temps were getting higher..

My temps were -10C near the end. OH well...

Could it be my x64 bit OS? I would have thought a 1.75 vcore would have been too much for 4.6ghz.

Any one have an idea?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chadwicksracing*


I must have a bad batch chip..this after noon...vcore 1.75 at 4.6 and it wouldn't go stable. I could post, boot into windows but not stable worth crap.

4.6ghz = 1.6 first --vcore
1.65 2nd
1.675
1.7
1.75

and still not stable. I even took my NB OC out, and it still would not stabilize. I had to stop because I didn't want to go 1.8 vcore...I knew it was too much, plus my DICE was dwindling...temps were getting higher..

My temps were -10C near the end. OH well...

Could it be my x64 bit OS? I would have thought a 1.75 vcore would have been too much for 4.6ghz.

Any one have an idea?


-10 is too warm for 4.7


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chadwicksracing*


I must have a bad batch chip..this after noon...vcore 1.75 at 4.6 and it wouldn't go stable. I could post, boot into windows but not stable worth crap.

4.6ghz = 1.6 first --vcore
1.65 2nd
1.675
1.7
1.75

and still not stable. I even took my NB OC out, and it still would not stabilize. I had to stop because I didn't want to go 1.8 vcore...I knew it was too much, plus my DICE was dwindling...temps were getting higher..

My temps were -10C near the end. OH well...

Could it be my x64 bit OS? I would have thought a 1.75 vcore would have been too much for 4.6ghz.

Any one have an idea?


A few things. Way to much vcore, what were your other voltages and setting?


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

I've never been able to boot into windows at this setting before: 201x19.5 on my 955 C2. I am about to test for stability and most likely have to tweak the settings. I doubt this is going to work on my m3n72-d board but wish me luck.


----------



## ahmedelbehery

*thank you*


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


*thank you *


no problem
What did we do?


----------



## billy z

Still not clear on the NB settings for best OC . The Asus M4a79xtd is not the best for full control of the setting in Bios. Auto is locked on most of them.

But for the $89 I paid I guess I should be happy. Maybe when the New Asus Grosshair IV extreme comes out I'll think about a new board.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billy z* 
Still not clear on the NB settings for best OC . The Asus M4a79xtd is not the best for full control of the setting in Bios. Auto is locked on most of them.

But for the $89 I paid I guess I should be happy. Maybe when the New Asus Grosshair IV extreme comes out I'll think about a new board.

i paid $80 for mine








-thanks gappo


----------



## billy z

I just figured out how to change the bios settings I could not seemingly change before. I have to use shift + or - without entering. The M4a79xtd is not a bad board at all. I did download the 2001 bios works great.

getting to 3.6 mhz with the 955 be is no problem. I just up the multiplier to 4x18 . Let the voltage stay auto.

Is there any improvement to be had in the NB ? What to do ?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy z*


I just figured out how to change the bios settings I could not seemingly change before. I have to use shift + or - without entering. The M4a79xtd is not a bad board at all. I did download the 2001 bios works great.

getting to 3.6 mhz with the 955 be is no problem. I just up the multiplier to 4x18 . Let the voltage stay auto.

Is there any improvement to be had in the NB ? What to do ?


3.6mhz is way below stock dude. and 4x18=72

you mean 3.6ghz and 200x18

up your NB to between 2200 and 2400, you choose


----------



## billy z

Ok, I am an old fart and mhz was stuck in my mind. ghz it is.

So I will try upping the NB and see if I get a good improvement.

thanks


----------



## feinmech

hi @ all
I have a general question:
when I get bluescreens during prime, to which component does that belong to?
have a nice day


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *feinmech* 
hi @ all
I have a general question:
when I get bluescreens during prime, to which component does that belong to?
have a nice day









Hello,

It depends on what blue screen it is. It usually gives you a code, if you can get us the code or a screenshot we can try and see if we find any info on it.


----------



## sweffymo

So Newegg didn't want to take back the c2 955...

Best I could get stable on it is 3959 mhz...









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1175911


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
So Newegg didn't want to take back the c2 955...

Best I could get stable on it is 3959 mhz...









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1175911

Sorry to hear that dude. Anyhow, That clock is pretty good for a C2 955.


----------



## 2slow4flo

My 965 won't get any more than 3930 mhz, so you should be pretty happy


----------



## sweffymo

Well, even though it passed 2.5 hours of Prime95, when I got up today my PC was on the login screen. Trying 205.5*19 now. Seems promising. Passed 4 hours of Prime95. Folding stable.

I can get the NB a lot higher with this 955 than I could with my 940... It's at 2665 right now...


----------



## Chicken Patty

keep us posted sweffy


----------



## feinmech

so guys I made a photo of the bluescreen:









So why do I get thisone???


----------



## 2slow4flo

Probably too low/high voltage on the cpu or the cpu NB, maybe your NB frequency is too high.

Could be several things.


----------



## feinmech

well I thought whenever the cpu voltage is too low the system will crash without any bluescreen...


----------



## FlanK3r

RAMs/ NB clock


----------



## Chicken Patty

I find that the cause of most blue screens is NB or RAM related. Just my findings though.


----------



## Sozin

Alright fells, I'm stumped.

I just picked up a 965BE and am idling at about 55C with an H50, and the CPU is stock completely. I haven't even done anything intensive for fear of how high it would go. I had to apply my own AS5 to the H50 and I did it several times to make sure it was right.

It starts about 35C idle when I first apply it, but it quickly rises up to 50C. Compared to my old X4 620 which idled at 28C and loaded at about 28C, I'm concerned. Is it the chip itself that just runs this hot, the H50, or the AS5?


----------



## PaulWog

If you're idling that high, it sounds like you put the h50 on incorrectly. Possibly you twisted it around too much and smudged the thermal paste... or the screws aren't on tight enough?


----------



## bloads

my 955 doesn't like frequency changes, it seems. Adjusting it to 203+ causes failure of several stress tests, though keeping it at 200 I'm able to hit 3800 w/just multiplier.

Stepping 2
1.46 CPU
1.20 CPU-NB VDD Voltage
2400 nb
4g ddr3 1600 8-8-8-24

could a reason for it not handling frequency increase be that it's making the ram go too much over 1600? Should i decrease my ratio then try? Or are some chips just frequency stubborn compared to others?

also, other MSI 790 users, exactly which voltages are you changing? there seems to be multiple CPUs + NBs to choose from


----------



## tjtag

For reference, Im running at 3850 right now, with the Ultra extreme @ 10volts, 22C ambiant, at 32C idle on my 965BE. So, I would aggree with the others, something is not good with your cooling setup. Hope that helps


----------



## PaulWog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bloads*


my 955 doesn't like frequency changes, it seems. Adjusting it to 203+ causes failure of several stress tests, though keeping it at 200 I'm able to hit 3800 w/just multiplier.

Stepping 2
1.46 CPU
1.20 CPU-NB VDD Voltage
2400 nb
4g ddr3 1600 8-8-8-24

could a reason for it not handling frequency increase be that it's making the ram go too much over 1600? Should i decrease my ratio then try? Or are some chips just frequency stubborn compared to others?

also, other MSI 790 users, exactly which voltages are you changing? there seems to be multiple CPUs + NBs to choose from


The frequency change causing instability usually is due to the RAM not liking the change in its frequency. If you're running on 1600MHz RAM, down it to 1333MHz and then up your frequency to OC the processor.

Hopefully for future reference, if you didn't already know, the MHz on the RAM is increased as you increase your frequency on the CPU (except for the multiplier).


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaulWog*


If you're idling that high, it sounds like you put the h50 on incorrectly. Possibly you twisted it around too much and smudged the thermal paste... or the screws aren't on tight enough?


I did it about four times, it's on right and tightened down.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tjtag*


For reference, Im running at 3850 right now, with the Ultra extreme @ 10volts, 22C ambiant, at 32C idle on my 965BE. So, I would aggree with the others, something is not good with your cooling setup. Hope that helps


Ahhhhh...I need to figure this out. My Athlon X4 620 runs cool as heck in the same setup, hopefully if I replace the Antec fan it'll help somehow.


----------



## goldknight

I would like to be added to the OP spreadsheet.

I know I can do better, but this is what I've got for now, and I'm pretty darned happy with it.









CPU: 955
Name: Goldknight
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3900
ref*multi: 200*19.5
CPU: voltage 1.39
nb frequency: 2600
NB volts: 1.20
RAM: 4GB 7-7-7-24-1T
Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
cooling: Xigmatek HDT-S1283

I've been trying to get through this thread from the beginning, but man is it long.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

nice, I'll get you added tonight (at school)


----------



## goldknight

I'm going to work on overclocking the HT Link. I know which voltage to screw with, but which Prime95 test should I use to test its stability?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

blend

Don't touch HT voltage, shouldn't need any.

Don't go above 2600mhz either


----------



## goldknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


blend

Don't touch HT voltage, shouldn't need any.

Don't go above 2600mhz either


I know there are ideal nb frequencies for your cpu's frequency. Is this the case for your HT in relation to your cpu frequency too? I know that your HT multiplier can't be higher than your nb multiplier either. I've also seen some benchmarks that would suggest that increasing your HT frequency doesn't make much of a difference since it has a massive amount of bandwidth anyway.

Now that I know which Prime test to run I'll probably just mess with the HT frequency and run some benchmarks just to see what kind of a difference it makes anyway. Thanks for the info Fear.


----------



## F4LL3N-666

heya guys, thought id share what info i have atm with my 955be ...

Link ....http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1184456









SuperPI 1.5 . 1mb: 17.260s

looking to be overclocking the NB a little more over next couple of days, and see if can hit that so called 'sweet spot'









so far so good, everything seems stable enough for small games and encoding here and there....so ill be doing a full Prime95 test tonight to know for sure, so i will upload or link the results aswell as NB overclock status tomorow evening guys


----------



## fl0w3n

I am doing bench runs with my sig setup, the 955 is NCspec's old 955 so i know what its capable of under the right hands and right setup.

I was BSoD'ing at 205*20 core, 205*9 ht, 205*14 nb, 1:4 ram 9-9-9-27-33. In the same order, my voltages are now (to ensure no BSoD from voltages, not worried about temps) 1.512vid core under load, stock HT vid, 1.35vid nb, 1.70vid dram.

Once i get past 4.0ghz core things get unstable. So if i can run out temps, rule out volts, and rule out cpu not being capable of those speeds, is all i'm left with my ram?

with my 965 and m4a79t it was the EXACT same issue...the only thing that has stayed the same between the setups is the ram. even under phase. wasnt occt stable under phase, but did 3dm6 runs up to 4.71ghz core 4.0ghz nb on 965/m4a

can any one shed some light on this?


----------



## NCspecV81

IC overhead on your IMC?


----------



## fl0w3n

im not sure if that was a question, or a suggestion, spec?

i pass an hour of occt at 1:4 1600. i have the same instability results past 4.0ghz at 3:10 and 1:4.

is my imc just being racist against my ram?


----------



## zefs

Hello everyone, one question about my 965 C3 stepping.
I run it at 4.1GHz with a core voltage of 1490(stable via intel burn test).

I tried ocing to 4.2GHz but even if I increase the vcore to 1600 it still bsods.
What am I doing wrong here? My max temps on full load were like 50C, why does it crash?
Maybe CPU/NB voltage needs to be increased?


----------



## FlanK3r

whats your cooling/mobo, PSU and BIOS setings? 4.1 GHz is not bad (for air is very impressive, with watter good)


----------



## zefs

H50 Cooler, GD70 MSI mobo, Enermax 625W, 1490 VCORE


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Hey zefs what are all your settings and voltages? I have the same mobo and cpu as you do and Im about to get the h50 tomorrow so i can start pushing past 4, and imrpove over this air cooling. What bios version ar eyou using? I had 1.a when my 965BE was in this comp, then I switched it with a 1090t, but im taking that cpu out tomorrow to put on another system, and putting the trusty 965 pack onto the 790fx thats in this system. So right now I have bios 1.C. Im going to stick with that to see if the 965 likes it, or else ill flash back to 1a. let me know what you have.

by the way, any other msi 790fxgd70 owners here that have 1c with their 965, any problems?

are there any other people here that have the 965BE, MSI 790FXGD70, and h50 cooler? how does it work for you?


----------



## zefs

The only setting I changed is the multiplier and the core voltage. Also NB freq to 2400.
Just experiment with core voltage at first. I am using bios 1C(1.12).


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zefs*


The only setting I changed is the multiplier and the core voltage. Also NB freq to 2400.
Just experiment with core voltage at first. I am using bios 1C(1.12).


Just wondering, why did you up the NB freq? I have same CPU and I only do OC by upping the multiplier and vcore, but I don't know what the NB freq is for.. >.<


----------



## zefs

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...ml#post6480875

I don't think it makes whole bunch of difference. Try for yourself


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zefs*


http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...ml#post6480875

I don't think it makes whole bunch of difference. Try for yourself










Ok going to read that. thx


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zefs*


http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...ml#post6480875

I don't think it makes whole bunch of difference. Try for yourself










that post is wrong. The HT will increase performance, only until 2800mhz tho. Not as much of a difference as the NB for sure, but try setting it at 2400mhz for a second.

El Gappo convinced me to try it on my system, and i notcied that the peroid of time right after you logon when you're system is super slow and no windows will open is much shorted...drom like 10 seconds down to 5

it's like having HT on an i7 lol, mainly useless but will help in some areas a lot, lookm that's a 50% decrease


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
that post is wrong. The HT will increase performance, only until 2800mhz tho. Not as much of a difference as the NB for sure, but try setting it at 2400mhz for a second.

El Gappo convinced me to try it on my system, and i notcied that the peroid of time right after you logon when you're system is super slow and no windows will open is much shorted...drom like 10 seconds down to 5

it's like having HT on an i7 lol, mainly useless but will help in some areas a lot, lookm that's a 50% decrease

Do I have to just up the NB to 2400 and the HT ? (Until what HT??) do I need to touch any voltage? :/ I am scared, I am a total noob in OC'ing, I only know how to OC with multiplier and cpu vcore.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Do I have to just up the NB to 2400 and the HT ? (Until what HT??) do I need to touch any voltage? :/ I am scared, I am a total noob in OC'ing, I only know how to OC with multiplier and cpu vcore.

don't touch any voltages (maybe CPU-NB if you need it)

You want to take a picture of your BIOS? If your board is the same bios layout as mine goes like this

Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T)>CPU ratio>arrow keys or press enter and a list will come up

And don't be scared of OCing, my 955 and 720 have been to hell and back and they still work fine


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
don't touch any voltages (maybe CPU-NB if you need it)

You want to take a picture of your BIOS? If your board is the same bios layout as mine goes like this

Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T)>CPU ratio>arrow keys or press enter and a list will come up

And don't be scared of OCing, my 955 and 720 have been to hell and back and they still work fine

Ok give me 2-3 mins gonna take a picture of the bios, add me on msn or skype if you can, so we can talk there, or steam (kcuestag).

BRB!


----------



## zefs

I've got both HT and NB freq to 2400. Do you suggest leaving it on default 2000?


----------



## kcuestag

Ok here they are:











Could you help me out?


----------



## kcuestag

Could anyone help me set a proper OC 4GHz stable below 1.5v? :/ Do I need to use NB? or FSB? OR htt? or what? :/ im lost.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Could anyone help me set a proper OC 4GHz stable below 1.5v? :/ Do I need to use NB? or FSB? OR htt? or what? :/ im lost.

lol, if only it were that easy.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


that post is wrong. The HT will increase performance, only until 2800mhz tho. Not as much of a difference as the NB for sure, but try setting it at 2400mhz for a second.

El Gappo convinced me to try it on my system, and i notcied that the peroid of time right after you logon when you're system is super slow and no windows will open is much shorted...drom like 10 seconds down to 5

it's like having HT on an i7 lol, mainly useless but will help in some areas a lot, lookm that's a 50% decrease


You do know that the HT link frequency has to be the same as or lower than the NB, right? Also, HT on intel stands for "Hyper Threading", which basically makes the processor make 2 threads per core to speed up computing. HT on an AMD system stands for "HyperTransport," which is just a bus between the NB and everything else... They are not the same at all. Also, NB speeds will improve benchmarks more per mhz than processor clocks... HT freq helps a lot in real world usage.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Okay, last night i tested my 965be twice with occt on this setup, and it passed fine, never reaching above 40 some degrees. then i set it up for p95 blend test through the night. When i checked this morning, it just stopped one of my four workers telling me that whole "rounding was less than expected" error, and let the other three keep going.

Im at 3.889 ghz with fsb 231x 16. My cpu v is 1.47 and my cpu nb is 1.23. My northrbridge/ht freq is 2430.

my ram freq is 1620 with timings (reduced from 9 9 9 24) 8 8 8 24. Any suggestions on what I can fix to get some stability. Since it passed occt and let the other three workers continue on prime 95 does that mean its a memory issue? Are my timings too tight for my ram speed? when i tighten timings, is it better to decrease nb freq a and nb volt along with that? thanks for the help.

this is the ram im using by the way, if it even is a memory issue.
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=223
and as you can see my stock times are still lower than what im at now


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
*You do know that the HT link frequency has to be the same as or lower than the NB, right?* Also, HT on intel stands for *"Hyper Threading", which basically makes the processor make 2 threads per core to speed up computing*. HT on an AMD system stands for "HyperTransport," which is just a bus between the NB and everything else... They are not the same at all. Also, NB speeds will improve benchmarks more per mhz than processor clocks... HT freq helps a lot in real world usage.

I realize that the HT needs to be slower than the NB, Check my sig, I made the overclocking quide. Now i tested it with the NB at 2400mhz and HT at stock vs NB+HT at 2400mhz and my boot time droped significantly.

And your hyperthreading comment is incorrect.

Hyperthreading is a feature that fools the OS into thinking there are twice as many cores, thus it assigns two threads a single core. Now this is useful in situations when highly parrellel processing is necessary. Hyperthreading adjusts the timeslicing priority of processes, then splits the processes in half so that they can fill the holes in the processing pipeline. However the CPU still needs to work to "re-zip" the data perfectly together. Because of the lack of effiecency in regards to rezipping the material together, there is hardly a noticable increase in performance if any. The OS assigns the two threads to each core in order for the chip to do more work and cut down on idle time. This of course increases heat....I already explained it in the thread asking why AMD doesn't do this


----------



## goldknight

This link has been posted before in this thread, but it was way back at the beginning. I thought it might be helpful for those of you wondering how high to OC your NB. I have a 955 and I took mine to 2.6 GHz with very little effort at all. There are sweet spots, but the only way to find it for your particular setup is through trial and error. Benchmark your system and test things out. Part of the fun of overclocking is in the testing and seeing what you can make the system do.

http://www.overclockers.com/the-impo...the-phenom-ii/


----------



## hazeus

According to that advice, the CPUNB VID should not exceed 1.35v. However, i need a CPUNB VID of 1.4v in order for my ram to be P95 stable at 6-6-6-18-1t-1333mhz (the ram is rated 7-7-7-20-1t-1600mhz). Regardless of the CPUNB speed. Any ideas on why i need such high voltage and is it safe or likely will cause problems in a year or two?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hazeus*


According to that advice, the CPUNB VID should not exceed 1.35v. However, i need a CPUNB VID of 1.4v in order for my ram to be P95 stable at 6-6-6-18-1t-1333mhz (the ram is rated 7-7-7-20-1t-1600mhz). Regardless of the CPUNB speed. Any ideas on why i need such high voltage and is it safe or likely will cause problems in a year or two?


It's safe till 1.55v, I run mine at 1.45v 24/7 Depending on your cooling, it should be fine, it's the same idea as a CPU overclock. Don't worry about it dude. The Northbridge will need more voltage depending on clocks and number of DIMMS


----------



## hazeus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
It's safe till 1.55v, I run mine at 1.45v 24/7 Depending on your cooling, it should be fine, it's the same idea as a CPU overclock. Don't worry about it dude. The Northbridge will need more voltage depending on clocks and number of DIMMS


Thanks man.


----------



## undertaxxx

With me, anything above 3.8 just isnt stable, no matter what voltage.. Could it be my motherboard's fault?


----------



## hazeus

Is your 955 a C2 Revision? Mine's a C2 and also can't get anything above 3.8 to be stable. tried FSB only, tried Multi + FSB in tons of combinations...no joy. highest stable was 3.793 lol


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Got my 965 prime overnight stable yesterday, ill post a screenie of an hour occt run or something later, as well as my stats and voltages, etc


----------



## ytsejam

Hello, my first post here.

I need help. I'm trying to oc my 965 C2, but I can't get it stable even at stock.

On Prime 95 the third core always stop with that FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0,4.

The memory is at stock (8-8-8-24 at 1600mhz, 1.65v). I tested the modules one at a time with memtest86 for hours and it gave me no errors whatsoever. I think my Gigabyte MB doesn't like this ram (OCZ amd black edition), but I can't be sure.

However, the strangest thing is this: I run a dual-boot system (XP 64 / Win 7 64). On xp 64 it gaves me that fatal error. On win 7 I gives me a BOSD after 3 or 4 minutes. Remember I'm talking about stock speeds and voltages.

My temps are fine (less than 50c when running prime).

So, what do you think? Memory? Processor? MB? Dual Boot? I'm totally lost. I'd like some advice before replace anything.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ytsejam*


Hello, my first post here.

I need help. I'm trying to oc my 965 C2, but I can't get it stable even at stock.

On Prime 95 the third core always stop with that FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0,4.

The memory is at stock (8-8-8-24 at 1600mhz, 1.65v). I tested the modules one at a time with memtest86 for hours and it gave me no errors whatsoever. I think my Gigabyte MB doesn't like this ram (OCZ amd black edition), but I can't be sure.

However, the strangest thing is this: I run a dual-boot system (XP 64 / Win 7 64). On xp 64 it gaves me that fatal error. On win 7 I gives me a BOSD after 3 or 4 minutes. Remember I'm talking about stock speeds and voltages.

My temps are fine (less than 50c when running prime).

So, what do you think? Memory? Processor? MB? Dual Boot? I'm totally lost. I'd like some advice before replace anything.


try prime small fft, which will stress the cpu mostly and ram very little

also, ive read alot of reviews that the OCD ram you have not running well...someone just posted that at the gigabyte890fx owners thread on here...

also try running the RAM at 1333 mhz and 8-8-8-24-1t timings and run prime blend and see if it still is failing

good luck!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Hullo. Got my own CPU to a decent overclock. Not stable unfortunately (after an hour of prime95 it crashed), however it hasn't shown any issues while gaming or elsewhere...

Freq: 3800
Ref*multi: 200.9*19
vcore: 1.42
Stepping: C2
CPU/NB Voltage: stock
NB Freq: 2000
NB Voltage: i forget, and cpuID isn't showing, silly thing. I think it's 0.025v increase though.
Ram/Type/Speed/Timings: 4GB DDR2 1066MHz 5-7-7-24
Motherboard: GA-MA790FX-UD5P
Bios: F5
Cooling/Cooler: Liquid/Corsair H50








OS: 7 pro x64
Platform: AM2+
Stable: No

hovering around 39c idle~


----------



## saiyanzzrage

39 idle is pretty warm..how hot is the room the computer is in?

my cpu idles at 29 across all 4 cores with 1.525 volts...


----------



## Tchernobyl

the room is rather warm (i unfortunately don't have anything to measure it with). However, if it helps, I'm in orlando. Yes, sweltering, sunny old florida









at stock voltage/speed, it's about 34c.


----------



## ytsejam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
try prime small fft, which will stress the cpu mostly and ram very little

also, ive read alot of reviews that the OCD ram you have not running well...someone just posted that at the gigabyte890fx owners thread on here...

also try running the RAM at 1333 mhz and 8-8-8-24-1t timings and run prime blend and see if it still is failing

good luck!

Thanks for the small fft tip. I just got home and Primer was running for over 6 hours with no errors.

I set the ram at 1333 (8-8-8-24) like you told but it also gave me the same fatal error on Prime blend test after 5 minutes or so.

I still don't understand why I get different results with xp 64 and win 7 64 (fatal error in one core with xp, bosd with win 7), but do you think it's a memory issue? I think it is, but I'm not a computer specialist. I was thinking in get one of those Gskill Ripjaw modules, but I'd like to know if there's anything else I could try before spend more money.


----------



## Periklis

Cpu: 955
Name: Periklis
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3600.4 MHz
ref*multi: 200*18
CPU voltage: 1.376V
CPU-NB: 1.35
nb frequency: 2000
NB volts: 1.44
RAM: 4gb OCZ DDR3 (dont know exactly)
Motherboard: DFI 790FXB-M3H5
cooling: V8 Coolermaster 1800rpm
75 min of Linx attached below


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey all I just picked up a decent cpu/mobo deal at fry's and am wondering if any one knows how to tell if I have a potentially good overclocking chip

My new X4 955 BE's Info:

HDZ955FBK4DGM = Latest C3 revision

CACAC AC 1015DPMW = April of this year

01101 = Last 5 digits on the serial number

I'm hoping my serial number is a very good one but I don't know enough abuot the wafer and chip numbers.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey all I just picked up a decent cpu/mobo deal at fry's and am wondering if any one knows how to tell if I have a potentially good overclocking chip

My new X4 955 BE's Info:

HDZ955FBK4DGM = Latest C3 revision

CACAC AC 1015DPMW = April of this year

01101 = Last 5 digits on the serial number

I'm hoping my serial number is a very good one but I don't know enough abuot the wafer and chip numbers.

CACAC AC is what most newer chips are. Slide the new Thuban based chips (IE: 1055T, 1090T, & proposed 960T)

1015DPMW, the DPMW batch is generally a "good" batch. Not top dog, but it's been filled with plenty of good chips.

01101 is.... eh... it's a long step off where most people want to be. Most likely scenario, you'll be held back on your IMC (Northbridge) Frequency. But that's not so bad, as RAM bandwidth has little effect on the system as a whole when things like Encoding and such are excluded. Even then, it's high processed, high detailed work where that comes in handy. And at a certain point, the "bottleneck" becomes your HDD.

Looks to be a decent chip man, as long as you keep the temps down you should be able to do 3.9-4.0 no prob.


----------



## N2Gaming

Woo Hoo cool man I'm diging it...

Thanks Tator. If I get 3.8 stable I'm stoked.

I'll be running in my sig w/small changes like GPU's, CPU & PSU

I have 2x 8800GTX cards and am on the prowl for a third. I just picked up a 1000HX for $157.00

I know not the most efficient power wise but should be very stable for how I intend to use it for the money.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Woo Hoo cool man I'm diging it...

Thanks Tator. If I get 3.8 stable I'm stoked.

I'll be running in my sig w/small changes like GPU's, CPU & PSU

I have 2x 8800GTX cards and am on the prowl for a third. I just picked up a 1000HX for $157.00

I know not the most efficient power wise but should be very stable for how I intend to use it for the money.

Considering what your rig's power draw will be with 2 x 8800GTX, that HX1000 should be in a nice sweet spot of 70-80% load
The only thing that would be a concern is you're adding more heat to your setup. So how that effects your temps will just be dependent.
Either way, G'luck man. The chips got potential.

You may wish to look into upgrading your CPU cooling when you get a chance. Personally I would look at the Mugen II if you have the cash. Well worth every penny.


----------



## N2Gaming

The only thinkg I can see that may be a dislike to me for that HS is that it looks as if it can only mount one way.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


The only thinkg I can see that may be a dislike to me for that HS is that it looks as if it can only mount one way.


I do believe it can mount in any direction.


----------



## Blitz6804

It is expensive, but I really have had great temperatures with my Prolimatech Mega Shadow. You do require an AM2+ adapter, but it is nice in that you can mount it in any orientation. I also recommend placing 2 SAE#10 washers between the crosspiece and the screw springs on each screw for greater pressure, but that is just me.

As to the Mugen II, I think that can only mount the heat pipes in one orientation, but you can attach the fan on any side.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


As to the Mugen II, I think that can only mount the heat pipes in one orientation, but you can attach the fan on any side.


That would make sense of it. Thanks guys.









I just noticed our new AMD editor by way of trying to rep Tator. So here's a cookie Tator. Congrats.


----------



## Tator Tot

Don't worry, fixed your double post









And Danke Schoen









I'm doing editorial work right now actually. Apparently Joe didn't warn me that this was such intensive work


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
CACAC AC is what most newer chips are. Slide the new Thuban based chips (IE: 1055T, 1090T, & proposed 960T)

1015DPMW, the DPMW batch is generally a "good" batch. Not top dog, but it's been filled with plenty of good chips.

01101 is.... eh... it's a long step off where most people want to be. Most likely scenario, you'll be held back on your IMC (Northbridge) Frequency. But that's not so bad, as RAM bandwidth has little effect on the system as a whole when things like Encoding and such are excluded. Even then, it's high processed, high detailed work where that comes in handy. And at a certain point, the "bottleneck" becomes your HDD.

Looks to be a decent chip man, as long as you keep the temps down you should be able to do 3.9-4.0 no prob.


OoOo! Do me! Do me!

HDZ955FBK4DGM
CACAC AC 0945MPMW
9A91822K90164








once i pull my 965 back out after benching i'll post it up too


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


OoOo! Do me! Do me!

HDZ955FBK4DGM
CACAC AC 0945MPMW
9A91822K90164








once i pull my 965 back out after benching i'll post it up too










CACAC AC - same as above

0945 = Made 45th week of 2009

MPMW = Above average stepping

90126 = 164th unit cut from the die, and thus pretty good.










I'll see if I can dig more up on MPMW, though the PMW stepings have all been above average/good to my knowlege.


----------



## N2Gaming

Damn How come I can't get so lucky http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1237604


----------



## Fear of Oneself

I'll share with you guys a horror story from 2 days ago. I was playing Test Drive Unlimited and all of a sudden my GPU usage went down from 89% (5770, 1000/1350) and at 75fps, down to 35% and 17fps. So i was like







I went back to the desktop and CPUz said 800Mhz on my CPU and 1.1vcore (down from 3.811Ghz at the time) so i was quite lolwutish. I opened AOD and brought set the multi back to 19x but it remained at 800mhz 4x. So i was mid restart and the system instantly shut off. I was so scared, what it my honey doing to me?! I stood up to reset the CMOS, and i noticed from behind monitor #3 that the CPU waterblock was empty







the pump mysteriously shut off and i was running with a dry waterblock. I have no idea how hot it got, but it was enough to discolour the lines...above the barbs. So what is the emergency shut down temp? I fired the system back up and it worked like nothing happened, that's why i don't trust running it when I'm away from the system anymore and only did a 3 hour prime run

think i got 3.817Ghz for my 24/7 did 3 hours of prime till i had to shutdown due to me leaving, 53C load...that sucks, i'm gonna apply AS5 properly to see if i can keep it under 50C.

btw, i disabled to cores and i got a 4.2 Ghz validation @ 1.52v...I couldn't get 4.3 It was not stable however


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


CACAC AC - same as above

0945 = Made 45th week of 2009

MPMW = Above average stepping

90126 = 164th unit cut from the die, and thus pretty good.










I'll see if I can dig more up on MPMW, though the PMW stepings have all been above average/good to my knowlege.


Cool to know! Thanks







I already knew it was an "above average" CPU because its NCSpecs's old 955 that he set his OC in this thread with (or maybe it was his 2nd 955 im not sure)

I'm just interested in learning as much as i can about what each characteristic of a chip does or means.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


I'll share with you guys a horror story from 2 days ago. I was playing Test Drive Unlimited and all of a sudden my GPU usage went down from 89% (5770, 1000/1350) and at 75fps, down to 35% and 17fps. So i was like







I went back to the desktop and CPUz said 800Mhz on my CPU and 1.1vcore (down from 3.811Ghz at the time) so i was quite lolwutish. I opened AOD and brought set the multi back to 19x but it remained at 800mhz 4x. So i was mid restart and the system instantly shut off. I was so scared, what it my honey doing to me?! I stood up to reset the CMOS, and i noticed from behind monitor #3 that the CPU waterblock was empty







the pump mysteriously shut off and i was running with a dry waterblock. I have no idea how hot it got, but it was enough to discolour the lines...above the barbs. So what is the emergency shut down temp? I fired the system back up and it worked like nothing happened, that's why i don't trust running it when I'm away from the system anymore and only did a 3 hour prime run

think i got 3.817Ghz for my 24/7 did 3 hours of prime till i had to shutdown due to me leaving, 53C load...that sucks, i'm gonna apply AS5 properly to see if i can keep it under 50C.

btw, i disabled to cores and i got a 4.2 Ghz validation @ 1.52v...I couldn't get 4.3 It was not stable however










where would the water have gone...


----------



## HiDe85

Hey i bought a 955be C3 and i have this one CACAC AC 1001DPMW, how much oc i can get with it ??? thanks !!!

PD HDZ955FBK4DGM


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Cool to know! Thanks







I already knew it was an "above average" CPU because its NCSpecs's old 955 that he set his OC in this thread with (or maybe it was his 2nd 955 im not sure)

I'm just interested in learning as much as i can about what each characteristic of a chip does or means.








where would the water have gone...









That's what I said!

It was like a massive bubble in the block, water before it and after it







But no flow, the pump spontaneously shut off


----------



## HiDe85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
CACAC AC - same as above

0945 = Made 45th week of 2009

MPMW = Above average stepping

90126 = 164th unit cut from the die, and thus pretty good.










I'll see if I can dig more up on MPMW, though the PMW stepings have all been above average/good to my knowlege.

hey i want to hahahah pls !!!

HDZ955FBK4DGM
CACAC AC 1001DPMW
9C47942A01033


----------



## PyroTechNiK

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1240637

Passed 25 runs in LinX - Problem size 20876 Max temps 59C

Running IBT as I am typing this. Plan to run Prime95 blend for three hours.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Damn How come I can't get so lucky http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1237604


Temps. The colder your chip, the faster it will run.

Not in a sense that it'll be faster clock for clock, but in the sense that it'll be able to actually overclock higher.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiDe85*


HDZ*955*FBK4D*GM*


Normal box code, nothing special. It's a 955BE C3 Revision, that's what the bolded parts tell me. 955 Being CPU number, and GM denoting revision. GI is c2 revision.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiDe85*


CACAC AC 1001DPMW


CACAC AC is just your normal stepping most get now adays. It's the latest "version" of the 955BE 
1001 means it was made the first week of 2010.

DPMW should be a good stepping, like most of the *PMW's I've seen.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiDe85*


9C47942A*01033*


bolded part is important. 01033 is a high number, so you may not want to push the Northbridge too hard.

If anything, keep the temps cool and 3.8Ghz/4.0ghz shouldn't be to much trouble with the right board and some tweaking.


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Damn How come I can't get so lucky http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1237604


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1241711
Not stable yet...and yes that was with stock cooler, dont wanna see the temps though


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiDe85*


hey i want to hahahah pls !!!

HDZ955FBK4DGM
CACAC AC 1001DPMW
9C47942A01033


is there another place to see this than on the cpu itself?







(Sorry if this has been asked before D: ). I'm kinda curious myself... though I got my 955 pretty much the day/the week newegg first had them up >_>


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


is there another place to see this than on the cpu itself?







(Sorry if this has been asked before D: ). I'm kinda curious myself... though I got my 955 pretty much the day/the week newegg first had them up >_>


Only on the IHS itself.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Only on the IHS itself.


ah, darn. It's stuck under my H50, so I'll just leave it there


----------



## HiDe85

Thanks Tator Tot, i have it 3.8 at 1.420 and going up XD


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem man


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks Tator. I'm running P95 atm w/this setting and I'm staying right at about 47C. It's not a bad overclock if it's stays stable. I'll be gaining 200MHz per core and improving the everest read score. I still have more fun left in tinkering w/the beta bios's for this sig rig. Maybe I'll be able to push this x4 955 to 3800 MHz and still remain stable enough to game.


----------



## ytsejam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ytsejam*


Hello, my first post here.

I need help. I'm trying to oc my 965 C2, but I can't get it stable even at stock.

On Prime 95 the third core always stop with that FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0,4.

The memory is at stock (8-8-8-24 at 1600mhz, 1.65v). I tested the modules one at a time with memtest86 for hours and it gave me no errors whatsoever. I think my Gigabyte MB doesn't like this ram (OCZ amd black edition), but I can't be sure.

However, the strangest thing is this: I run a dual-boot system (XP 64 / Win 7 64). On xp 64 it gaves me that fatal error. On win 7 I gives me a BOSD after 3 or 4 minutes. Remember I'm talking about stock speeds and voltages.

My temps are fine (less than 50c when running prime).

So, what do you think? Memory? Processor? MB? Dual Boot? I'm totally lost. I'd like some advice before replace anything.


Ok, it was memory. I got new memory modules (gskill ripjaws) and now at least my system is stable at stock speeds. However, the max overclock I got stable (6 hours prime95) is 3.7ghz.

If I try 3.8ghz prime95 gives me the same fatal error I had before. The only diferrence is it takes 30-40 minutes instead 1 or 2.

My current bios settings are:

nb freq:2400
fsb freq: auto (200)
ref. multi: 18.5
v.core: 1.425
nb volts: 1.100
nb vid volts: 1.300

ram: 1.6v - 1600mhz - 8-8-8-24 (stock settings)

@3.8ghz I tried raise v.core to 1.450, but the only thing I got was higher temperatures. Setting the memory to 1333 8-8-8-24 also didn't help at all.

I have a C2 revision and upgrade to a C3 is out of the question. Maybe I get one of those new X6 by the end of this year, but for now I would be happy if I could only get my current C2 stable @3.8ghz, and I don't know what else I can try.

Any sugestions?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ytsejam* 
I would be happy if I could only get my current C2 stable @3.8ghz, and I don't know what else I can try.

Any sugestions?

Sure makes me glad I got the C3 955. I am in the same boat as you. I can get stable at 3700 3740 or any where in that ball park by either using raw multi over clock or by using combo's of multis and HTT spd's. Either way I have not been able to get 3800 stable. However I am trying to keep my volts as low as possible.

I'll post all my settings once I succumb to my final overclock.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thanks Tator. I'm running P95 atm w/this setting and I'm staying right at about 47C. It's not a bad overclock if it's stays stable. I'll be gaining 200MHz per core and improving the everest read score. I still have more fun left in tinkering w/the beta bios's for this sig rig. Maybe I'll be able to push this x4 955 to 3800 MHz and still remain stable enough to game.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Sure makes me glad I got the C3 955. I am in the same boat as you. I can get stable at 3700 3740 or any where in that ball park by either using raw multi over clock or by using combo's of multis and HTT spd's. Either way I have not been able to get 3800 stable. However I am trying to keep my volts as low as possible.

I'll post all my settings once I succumb to my final overclock.










Not sure if you have tried yet, but i would pull 2 sticks of ram and give a go at trying to just get 4gb stable. I believe 8gb will be tougher to get stable.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


Not sure if you have tried yet, but i would pull 2 sticks of ram and give a go at trying to just get 4gb stable. I believe 8gb will be tougher to get stable.


Thanks but I'm already aware of such thanks to a thread regarding DDR2-1066 OCZ RAM. To bussy racing GRID atm to link you to the thread but here is my curent overclock settings.

Cpu:AMD X4 955 BE (C3)
N2Gamiong
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3700
ref*multi: 231*16.0
CPU voltage: 1.376v
CPU-NB: 1.14v
nb frequency: 2312.5
NB volts: 1.1v
RAM: 8GB 925Mhz DDR2 4-4-4-12-2T
Motherboard: Foxconn Destroyer
cooling: Air Zalman 9700
52C under load

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1248415


----------



## ytsejam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Sure makes me glad I got the C3 955. I am in the same boat as you. I can get stable at 3700 3740 or any where in that ball park by either using raw multi over clock or by using combo's of multis and HTT spd's. Either way I have not been able to get 3800 stable. However I am trying to keep my volts as low as possible.

I'll post all my settings once I succumb to my final overclock.










I regret buying the 965, should have waited for the 125w version. If I had a 955 like you I would be satisfied with 3700mhz.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thanks but I'm already aware of such thanks to a thread regarding DDR2-1066 OCZ RAM. To bussy racing GRID atm to link you to the thread but here is my curent overclock settings.

Cpu:AMD X4 955 BE (C3)
N2Gamiong
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3700
ref*multi: 231*16.0
CPU voltage: 1.376v
CPU-NB: ???
nb frequency: 2312.5
NB volts: 1.14
RAM: 8GB 925Mhz DDR2 4-4-4-15-2T
Motherboard: Foxconn Destroyer
cooling: Air Zalman 9700


Haha i'm not sure of the point you were trying to get across with the post, if you are aware of 8gb being tough to get stable, why not pull 2 sticks and see if that helps stability?

Also, if you are not aware of your CPU/NB volts, that could also be a reason you are having trouble getting stability. CPU/NB volts is a key part in achieving stability.

You are getting pretty close to the heat limit on the chip under load though, so if i were you I would be pretty satisfied with that low of a v-core and 3.7 stable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ytsejam*


I regret buying the 965, should have waited for the 125w version. If I had a 955 like you I would be satisfied with 3700mhz.


965 c3 125w and a 955 c3 that can both hit 4.0ghz FTW









But 4ghz isn't enough for me on water, i need more


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


Haha i'm not sure of the point you were trying to get across with the post, if you are aware of 8gb being tough to get stable, why not pull 2 sticks and see if that helps stability?

Also, if you are not aware of your CPU/NB volts, that could also be a reason you are having trouble getting stability. CPU/NB volts is a key part in achieving stability.

You are getting pretty close to the heat limit on the chip under load though, so if i were you I would be pretty satisfied with that low of a v-core and 3.7 stable.


My point is I have been well aware that I won't be able to get DDR2-1066+ stable w/all 4 slots populated for some time now but it never hurts to try right?. My max on the X4 940 BE w/the same ram was DDR2-1013

I like having 8 gig's of ram in my system and running only two sticks is not an option for me. I'll max my system out w/the most amount of ram I can run and that's that. Besides if I was shooting for my max ram spd I would use a different mobo that can obtain higher HTT spd's and use my OCZ ram that is capable of 1150+.. and that is from this thread

My mobo can only go as high as 253 +/- a few MHz due to the downwardly locked NB multi and a poorly coded BIOS.

Yes I know what my NB Voltage is but was confused as to why there would be two NB on the list up there ^ in any case I think the other NB is my Chipset voltage no?

Regarding my temps and Core Volts, I also feel that I am at my max safety zone or threashold and am not going to be pushing the chip to hard and am quite pleased to have an extra 154MHz faster chip that the one that is still listed in my sig. For some reason I still have not changed that yet.









I hope I don't sound like I'm trying to come off all egotistical but I know a thing or two by now and I'm always willing to learn.

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## SquishyPanda

Hi guys, First post but I lurked for a bit to get my OC started. I've got another 45 minutes to go on Prime95 before I can post an "official" result but maybe someone can tell me if I'm on the right track?

Cpu: 955
Name: SquishyPanda
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4029
ref*multi: 212*19
CPU voltage: 1.408
CPU-NB: ?
nb frequency: 2332
NB volts: ?
RAM: 2GB 667Mhz, 2GB 800mhz DDR2 5-5-5-15-2T
Motherboard: Asus M3A76-CM
cooling: Air - supplied w/ CPU
OS: XP 32 SP3

(Crummy RAM, I know >_< )

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1253418

Screen shot of Prime95 + HW Monitor
http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j1...overclock2.jpg

Edit:
Wait a minute, I think I'm doing something HORRIBLY WRONG. HWM BlackBox only shows one core, but I see screenshots of BlackBox for other 955's that show 4 cores. Clearly I'm a total ****** at a very fundamental level. Is Windows not using all 4 cores? Device Manager shows 4 cores.

screen of BlackBox:
http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j1...overclock3.jpg


----------



## ytsejam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SquishyPanda* 
Hi guys, First post but I lurked for a bit to get my OC started. I've got another 45 minutes to go on Prime95 before I can post an "official" result but maybe someone can tell me if I'm on the right track?

Cpu: 955
Name: SquishyPanda
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4029
ref*multi: 212*19
CPU voltage: 1.408
CPU-NB: ?
nb frequency: 2332
NB volts: ?
RAM: 2GB 667Mhz, 2GB 800mhz DDR2 5-5-5-15-2T
Motherboard: Asus M3A76-CM
cooling: Air - supplied w/ CPU
OS: XP 32 SP3

(Crummy RAM, I know >_< )

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1253418

Screen shot of Prime95 + HW Monitor
http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j1...overclock2.jpg

Edit:
Wait a minute, I think I'm doing something HORRIBLY WRONG. HWM BlackBox only shows one core, but I see screenshots of BlackBox for other 955's that show 4 cores. Clearly I'm a total ****** at a very fundamental level. Is Windows not using all 4 cores? Device Manager shows 4 cores.

screen of BlackBox:
http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j1...overclock3.jpg

I'm not a specialist, but there's something wrong since your hwmonitor is showing just 1 core. Furthermore, your prime95 is not testing all cores.


----------



## SquishyPanda

It appears my XP install isn't set up for multi-core processors, and apparently the only way to change that is to do a repair install







I already bought the $30 Win7 academic upgrade so I'm just gonna do that after I finish backing up all the unspeakable things on my HD to my external drive. I guess I lose max OC capability by switching to 64-bit, but I gain that 4th stick of RAM that's just chillin right now, and I need that since I do a lot of hi-def video editing.

Guess my old 550BE was only running on one core, too, then. That explains why I didn't see a significant performance increase until I started OCing (never attempted to OC or unlock the 550)


----------



## SquishyPanda

Ok installed Windows 7, and all 4 cores are showing now ^_^ Once I get all my stuff back in order I'll get back to the OCing.

...One thing, though. Does Windows 7 dynamically change the cpu multiplier based on system load? Cuz it's at 4x right now, but there's almost nothing running besides the OS and Chrome.


----------



## MicH_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SquishyPanda* 
Ok installed Windows 7, and all 4 cores are showing now ^_^ Once I get all my stuff back in order I'll get back to the OCing.

...One thing, though. Does Windows 7 dynamically change the cpu multiplier based on system load? Cuz it's at 4x right now, but there's almost nothing running besides the OS and Chrome.

Do you have Cool&Quiet turned on in the bios? For me it clocks down my cpu at idle and clocks it back up when i start to game.


----------



## ginko

Hi guys. I'm new to this forum. I was wondering If I can improve my OC higher than 4.0 Ghz.(http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1256792) I got it stable at this frecvency but I want more! Currently I tried to OC my cpu at 4.2 Ghz but without any success. Tried to up the voltage but I'm getting bsod after 30min of Prime95 test.


----------



## ytsejam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ginko* 
Hi guys. I'm new to this forum. I was wondering If I can improve my OC higher than 4.0 Ghz.(http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1256792) I got it stable at this frecvency but I want more! Currently I tried to OC my cpu at 4.2 Ghz but without any success. Tried to up the voltage but I'm getting bsod after 30min of Prime95 test.

Take a look at the 965 charts on the first post. The only stable overclock @4.2 is watercooled and the SO is 32bit. I think you reached the limit on air.


----------



## ginko

Oh damn! I wish I could get more power with my little cpu







Well thats it. Im thinking to stop here now


----------



## jmrios82

Hello guys, this is my first post at overclock.net , here are my numbers
Cpu: 955
Name: jmrios
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3800
Ref*Multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.48
CPU-NB: 1.17
NB frequency: 2400
NB volts: Auto
RAM: 4GB 1333Mhz DDR3 9-9-9-24-1T (Auto)
Motherboard: Asus M4A79T Deluxe
cooling: Air / Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
Max temp during the 2 hr test was 51Â° C, room temp about 20Â° C.
Noctua NH D14 on the way








That voltage is the minimun to run at that frequency, one step below gives me BSOD, any sugestions to reach 3900 or even 4000? Or I have to be happy with 3.8 because my C2 stepping?
Thanks!

Attachment 161192


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
My point is I have been well aware that I won't be able to get DDR2-1066+ stable w/all 4 slots populated for some time now but it never hurts to try right?. My max on the X4 940 BE w/the same ram was DDR2-1013

I like having 8 gig's of ram in my system and running only two sticks is not an option for me. I'll max my system out w/the most amount of ram I can run and that's that. Besides if I was shooting for my max ram spd I would use a different mobo that can obtain higher HTT spd's and use my OCZ ram that is capable of 1150+.. and that is from this thread

My mobo can only go as high as 253 +/- a few MHz due to the downwardly locked NB multi and a poorly coded BIOS.

Yes I know what my NB Voltage is but was confused as to why there would be two NB on the list up there ^ in any case I think the other NB is my Chipset voltage no?

Regarding my temps and Core Volts, I also feel that I am at my max safety zone or threashold and am not going to be pushing the chip to hard and am quite pleased to have an extra 154MHz faster chip that the one that is still listed in my sig. For some reason I still have not changed that yet.









I hope I don't sound like I'm trying to come off all egotistical but I know a thing or two by now and I'm always willing to learn.

Thanks for your kind words.










Oh, there is your confusion. I was not referring to 4 sticks holding back your ram OC, i was referring to 4 sticks holding back your CPU OC...your cpu is what has to handle all 4 sticks since the IMC is on die.

Yes, CPU/NB refers to the memory speed on the cpu, and NB refers to the chipset.


----------



## Driftex

the chart still on ? can i update my result ?


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

lol will a 925 suffice for most games now? cuz i can get it cheap, and a new mobo with it


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


lol will a 925 suffice for most games now? cuz i can get it cheap, and a new mobo with it











should be fine


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
should be fine

heh kk


----------



## Tatakai All

Pretty bored right now so I'm gonna try to hit a higher oc mark.

Edit: Unstable so far, but running prime for the night. I'll find out in the morning.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=12627370

Edit 2







rime95 run was unsuccessful.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmrios82*


Hello guys, this is my first post at overclock.net , here are my numbers
Cpu: 955
Name: jmrios
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3800
Ref*Multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.48
CPU-NB: 1.17
NB frequency: 2400
NB volts: Auto
RAM: 4GB 1333Mhz DDR3 9-9-9-24-1T (Auto)
Motherboard: Asus M4A79T Deluxe
cooling: Air / Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
Max temp during the 2 hr test was 51Â° C, room temp about 20Â° C.
Noctua NH D14 on the way








That voltage is the minimun to run at that frequency, one step below gives me BSOD, any sugestions to reach 3900 or even 4000? Or I have to be happy with 3.8 because my C2 stepping?
Thanks!

Attachment 161192


I have a c2 955 also and the highest stable oc I've gotten so far is 3.952. I'm still in the top 20 at 19 on the list if you want to check what settings I had. You should be able to get more with a few tweeks here and there.


----------



## undertaxxx

highest stable oc I'll ever get with this motherboard is 3.8. (I think)

right now I'm running 3.6, fully stable at 1.35 Volts, which is cool and fast enough for me.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Got my 965 C3 stable @ 3.85Ghz and NB @ 2400Mhz.

I set my VCore Voltage in Bios to 1.475 but it drops to 1.452V...

It managed to pass 30 passes of LinX and 3 hours of Prime95 not reaching 54C.


----------



## SyphonK2010

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK* 
Got my 965 C3 stable @ 3.85Ghz and NB @ 2400Mhz.

I set my VCore Voltage in Bios to 1.475 but it drops to 1.452V...

It managed to pass 30 passes of LinX and 3 hours of Prime95 not reaching 54C.










Hi PyroTechNiK, I have that CPU aswell. I was just wondering whats the best way to OC it? I'm new to OCing in general. The Speed that came out of the box is 3.4Ghz and the NB is 2009.1Mhz also the Voltage is 0.992 I believe. Thanks!


----------



## jmrios82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I have a c2 955 also and the highest stable oc I've gotten so far is 3.952. I'm still in the top 20 at 19 on the list if you want to check what settings I had. You should be able to get more with a few tweeks here and there.


I would try your settings when I have the Noctua installed. I think that it will arrive here today or tomorrow. I already tried more multiplier and volts, but the heat was out of the 212 plus league..


----------



## Alex132

Where would you find the batch number? 
And 955, 965 are supposed to be the same chip but the 965 overclocks a lot higher?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Where would you find the batch number? 
And 955, 965 are supposed to be the same chip but the 965 overclocks a lot higher?


all phenom II's and Athlon II's are the same chip dude

wouldn't say a lot higher, but they do 200-300mhz more it seems, average for a 955 is 3.8 and a 965 is 4-4.1

EDIT: batch number is printed on the chip itself, you'd need to take off the heatsink


----------



## Alex132

Well what I mean is the exact same CPU just the 965 is stock clocked higher than the 955?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Well what I mean is the exact same CPU just the 965 is stock clocked higher than the 955?


...yea, just like a 955 is clocked higher than a 945 (unlocked multi too, but that is not a difference on the die)

All the chips, from the 555 to the 965 are the same, it's just the die quality that determines core count and clock speed.

So yea, a 965 is a higher clock 955


----------



## Alex132

What would be too more voltage for a 24/7 overclock, I heard AMD said it was 1.5v was the max?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


What would be too more voltage for a 24/7 overclock, I heard AMD said it was 1.5v was the max?


1.55v for CPU Vcore
1.55v for CPU-NB Voltage


----------



## YangerD

Hey guys, could you help out a newbie overclocker here?







I'm trying to overclock my CPU for the first time. I have a Hyper 212 Plus cooler. I am not looking to break records so to speak. I just want to raise my chip a bit. With my C3 965, how should I start? Just up my multiplier and voltage a bit? Any relatively safe values I should try first? Thanks guys, first timer here.


----------



## Timechange01

Hello guys, I noticed my name finally made it to the board (yay







) but it doesn't list my CPU cooler. I am using a Corsair H50 for the CPU


----------



## jmrios82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Hey guys, could you help out a newbie overclocker here?







I'm trying to overclock my CPU for the first time. I have a Hyper 212 Plus cooler. I am not looking to break records so to speak. I just want to raise my chip a bit. With my C3 965, how should I start? Just up my multiplier and voltage a bit? Any relatively safe values I should try first? Thanks guys, first timer here.

Hello man, until today I had the same CPU cooler that you have. What's your idle and load temps (with prime95 or other cpu stress software) with the 212 plus?
Every chip is different, you should read a lot before try to OC hard, because are so many facts inside this, but to start, you could simple raise your multiplier (in the BIOS) a little bit, yours should be 17 x 200 = 3400 stock, you could rise to 17.5 or even 18 with stock voltage, and stress de cpu with prime95 at least 2 hours (some say 12 hours to be sure that te cpu its fully stable), watching very carefully at your temps, max temp with the Phenom II are 62Â°C. With that cooler you should be capable to reach 3.8 Ghz if you installed him correctly. Remember, raise a little bit, test for stability, watch your temps, and you shoud be fine.
Good luck with that OC.


----------



## jmrios82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmrios82* 
Hello guys, this is my first post at overclock.net , here are my numbers
Cpu: 955
Name: jmrios
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3800
Ref*Multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.48
CPU-NB: 1.17
NB frequency: 2400
NB volts: Auto
RAM: 4GB 1333Mhz DDR3 9-9-9-24-1T (Auto)
Motherboard: Asus M4A79T Deluxe
cooling: Air / Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
Max temp during the 2 hr test was 51Â° C, room temp about 20Â° C.
Noctua NH D14 on the way








That voltage is the minimun to run at that frequency, one step below gives me BSOD, any sugestions to reach 3900 or even 4000? Or I have to be happy with 3.8 because my C2 stepping?
Thanks!

Attachment 161192

Update:
The Noctua NH-D14 arrived







, I'm still testing for stability, 2 hours 30 minutes of prime95 so far (the idea is leaving it running overnight), and if he survives, tomorrow I try with less volts..
This are my updated specs for the list:
Cpu: 955
Name: jmrios
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3900
Ref*Multi: 200*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.55
CPU-NB: 1.17
NB frequency: 2400
NB volts: Auto
RAM: 4GB 1333Mhz DDR3 9-9-9-24-1T (Auto)
Motherboard: Asus M4A79T Deluxe
cooling: Air / Noctua NH-D14
Max temp during the 2 hr test was 48-49Â° C, room temp 22Â°C.
Excellent cooler, highly recommended.
Screenshot:

Attachment 162790


----------



## Slappa

Hey guys. It's Slappa, original creator of the thread.

I like how this is still going strong.

I was out of the game for a few months but now I'm back. and I picked up a 6 core.

Keep clockin guys


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Hey guys. It's Slappa, original creator of the thread.

I like how this is still going strong.

I was out of the game for a few months but now I'm back. and I picked up a 6 core.

Keep clockin guys










He returns









How you liking the new cpu?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


He returns









How you liking the new cpu?


Was I missed?









Well i'm just starting to play around with it









http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/77...ml#post9925413


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Was I missed?









Well i'm just starting to play around with it









http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/77...ml#post9925413


Yeah







You missed many a benchmarking competition as well


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Yeah







You missed many a benchmarking competition as well










Hahha damn thats no good.

Whatever, more to come my friend


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Here is my newest OC.


----------



## clon12

Hi..I'm new here.
I've just OC my Phenom II x4 955BE to 3.6GHz with x18 and 200 FBS. Apparently, when I tried to change to x19 multiplier, once bootup to windows it restarted (after opening cpu-z,p95,hwmonitor and amd OD at once). So I changed back the multiplier to x18. My cpu voltage is 1.35V.
This is my latest blend torture test. My temps are maximum of 54 degree.









Hope someone could help


----------



## timmygcsc2308

I can join the party please?
Cpu: 955
Name: Black Devil
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4000
ref*multi: 200*20
CPU voltage: 1.5
CPU-NB: 1.25
nb frequency: 2600
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB 1066Mhz DDR3 7-7-7-24-2T
Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-V evo
cooling: Water Cooling/EK-Supreme HF

Screenie of 2 hours prime95 stable:









there is more headroom - I had it at 4.1GHz with 1.55v but my voltage regs keep overheating at about 56-57, and dropping the multi







I need to get some heatsinks for it. but for now this'll do


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

How do you all get AMD Overdrive to work?
i have tried it several times and every time get "failed to start" error message

some very nice OC as well, mine is still at stock due to the fact that i have never over clocked anything before. Just wondering though is it safe to just alter the Multiplier? At the moment its at 16.5 which is stock







but i wonna go with a nice easy over clock to start with and going to 3.5Ghz which its 17.5x

Now can i just alter the multiplier to 17.5x and be done with it or do i have to change voltages or anything as well?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


How do you all get AMD Overdrive to work?
i have tried it several times and every time get "failed to start" error message

some very nice OC as well, mine is still at stock due to the fact that i have never over clocked anything before. Just wondering though is it safe to just alter the Multiplier? At the moment its at 16.5 which is stock







but i wonna go with a nice easy over clock to start with and going to 3.5Ghz which its 17.5x

Now can i just alter the multiplier to 17.5x and be done with it or do i have to change voltages or anything as well?



What I recommend to do is bump up the multipliers one setting at a time and stability test. Once you become unstable then give it a bit more vcore and stability test again, always keeping your eye on your temps. Once you reach your desired CPU clock, you can do the same but with the NB.

As far as AOD working, you sure you running it as administrator?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
What I recommend to do is bump up the multipliers one setting at a time and stability test. Once you become unstable then give it a bit more vcore and stability test again, always keeping your eye on your temps. Once you reach your desired CPU clock, you can do the same but with the NB.

As far as AOD working, you sure you running it as administrator?

Is it best to up the Multiplier from the BIOS or via some app (such as TurboV)? Vcore? whats that? i know about Core Voltage - is that what you mean? how do i find my current NB (never mind found it) but i heard that taking it past 2.0Ghz (which its at now) can make it perform worse

As for AOD, yep - installed as Admin, ran as admin (my account is admin) i even right clicked and installed as admin and ran as admin i ALWAYS get the same error - i have seen MANY posts about others getting same error but no fix









i installed LinX and ran that at default and was hitting 64c max in the first 6 runs - that seems a bit much, considering others WITH overclocks are hitting less i am NOT running stock cooler i am using some cooler that i forgot the name of







but it has a 4 in the name







it was somethign like Powercooler 4 or something


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Is it best to up the Multiplier from the BIOS or via some app (such as TurboV)? Vcore? whats that? i know about Core Voltage - is that what you mean? how do i find my current NB (never mind found it) but i heard that taking it past 2.0Ghz (which its at now) can make it perform worse

As for AOD, yep - installed as Admin, ran as admin (my account is admin) i even right clicked and installed as admin and ran as admin i ALWAYS get the same error - i have seen MANY posts about others getting same error but no fix









You can use an app and then once you find a stable setting just set it in the BIOS. vcore is the cpu voltage (core voltage).

The NB has a huge performance increase, going over 2.0 GHz does not make it perform worse at all, on the contrary much snappier (quicker).

As far as AOD, I had this issue once but I had to re install windows for some reason anyways so on my new install I didn't have the problem. Which version you tried, the latest one from the site?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
You can use an app and then once you find a stable setting just set it in the BIOS. vcore is the cpu voltage (core voltage).

The NB has a huge performance increase, going over 2.0 GHz does not make it perform worse at all, on the contrary much snappier (quicker).

As far as AOD, I had this issue once but I had to re install windows for some reason anyways so on my new install I didn't have the problem. Which version you tried, the latest one from the site?

ah okay i get you now, so say i run TurboV and increase the multiplier, once i have done that i run LinX (for how long would be best?) and then up Multiplier again if LinX has no problems - when do i hit the point where i need to increase the voltage?

Okay thanks, i am running the Black Edition if that makes any difference as i read that it decreases performance

I have tried multiple times and even today tried the latest version with the same result - Windows reinstall is not an option (too much installed) so guess i have no chance with that then - that kinda takes the p*** if they havent even bothered to fix the thing considering the amo9unt of posts i read about people having the exact same problem


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
ah okay i get you now, so say i run TurboV and increase the multiplier, once i have done that i run LinX (for how long would be best?) and then up Multiplier again if LinX has no problems - when do i hit the point where i need to increase the voltage?

Okay thanks, i am running the Black Edition if that makes any difference as i read that it decreases performance

I have tried multiple times and even today tried the latest version with the same result - Windows reinstall is not an option (too much installed) so guess i have no chance with that then - that kinda takes the p*** if they havent even bothered to fix the thing considering the amo9unt of posts i read about people having the exact same problem

Yeah I feel your pain, lots of members have that issue with AOD.

Well, just up the multi and stress test I would say at least 4 hours. The point where you increase voltage is when you run LinX and it fails or reboots, when the computer is not stable. Then you add voltage accordingly until it passes LinX. You can still use your PC, but don't do nothing really heavy on it, just browse or what not.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Yeah I feel your pain, lots of members have that issue with AOD.

Well, just up the multi and stress test I would say at least 4 hours. The point where you increase voltage is when you run LinX and it fails or reboots, when the computer is not stable. Then you add voltage accordingly until it passes LinX. You can still use your PC, but don't do nothing really heavy on it, just browse or what not.

Yeah its freaking annoying.

would having something downloading (steam) at the same time effect LinX and temps? as at stock 3.2Ghz i hit 65c when i ran it, which seems VERY hit hot considering people are hitting higher OC with lower temps - yeah i know that environment and such will have some say but is 65c at 3.2Ghz hot? normal?

4hours? seems like a lot considering others are running for like 1hour and 30mins - guess i will have to wait til next week end to give it a try, i dont plan on a crazy OC anyway maybe around 3.5Ghz - 3.7Ghz will be fine for me


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Yeah its freaking annoying.

would having something downloading (steam) at the same time effect LinX and temps? as at stock 3.2Ghz i hit 65c when i ran it, which seems VERY hit hot considering people are hitting higher OC with lower temps - yeah i know that environment and such will have some say but is 65c at 3.2Ghz hot? normal?

4hours? seems like a lot considering others are running for like 1hour and 30mins - guess i will have to wait til next week end to give it a try, i dont plan on a crazy OC anyway maybe around 3.5Ghz - 3.7Ghz will be fine for me









Wait!!!!!!!!!! 65Âºc is overboard bro. I like to keep these things under 55Âºc, 60Âºc tops. What are you using to cool your CPU, stock cooler?

You don't have to run it for four hours, you can do an hour or so. But four hours will tell you for sure if you have any instability.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Wait!!!!!!!!!! 65Âºc is overboard bro. I like to keep these things under 55Âºc, 60Âºc tops. What are you using to cool your CPU, stock cooler?

You don't have to run it for four hours, you can do an hour or so. But four hours will tell you for sure if you have any instability.

thats what i was thinking, its not the stock cooler This :
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...odid=HS-035-AR

i was doing the LinX thing, downloading from Steam and listening to music
and i was thinking that 65c was a bit too much i am using Thermal Paste (AS5)


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


thats what i was thinking, its not the stock cooler This : 
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...odid=HS-035-AR

i was doing the LinX thing, downloading from Steam and listening to music 
and i was thinking that 65c was a bit too much i am using Thermal Paste (AS5)


I would check the contact it is having on the CPU. Pull the cooler off and see how much the TIM is spread on the CPU, I think your temps can be a lot better. What are your ambient temps where your PC is at?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


I would check the contact it is having on the CPU. Pull the cooler off and see how much the TIM is spread on the CPU, I think your temps can be a lot better. What are your ambient temps where your PC is at?


i did the AS myself, covered the whole CPUand made sure the cooler is tight on, will clean it off it and put some more on it but it is kinda warm here, been the hottest summer in ALONG time and the desktop doesnt have that much room coz of the desk that is used









i was considering upgrading the fans and the CPU cooler, maybe adding the H50 or something - would that be worth it?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


i did the AS myself, covered the whole CPUand made sure the cooler is tight on, will clean it off it and put some more on it but it is kinda warm here, been the hottest summer in ALONG time and the desktop doesnt have that much room coz of the desk that is used










How did you apply it? There is different ways, just trying to narrow down the problem here, I don't think temps should be that high even if it's warm in there.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


How did you apply it? There is different ways, just trying to narrow down the problem here, I don't think temps should be that high even if it's warm in there.


i cleaned off all the paste that was already on it and the put some on the centre of the CPU and then used a bit of card and spread it to the rest of the CPU. i average around 30-33c when in Idle, but it was only with LinX maxing the CPU out that it went that high


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


i cleaned off all the paste that was already on it and the put some on the centre of the CPU and then used a bit of card and spread it to the rest of the CPU. i average around 30-33c when in Idle, but it was only with LinX maxing the CPU out that it went that high


So your temps basically double under load. I don't know man. I mean even with the stock cooler people are able to get a bit more out of it. however,

I was able to go from 3.4 Ghz to 3.8 GHz without touching voltages on my 965 You should be able to get a few more MHz without needing to add voltage which should have temps remain the same or about the same.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


So your temps basically double under load. I don't know man. I mean even with the stock cooler people are able to get a bit more out of it. however,

I was able to go from 3.4 Ghz to 3.8 GHz without touching voltages on my 965 You should be able to get a few more MHz without needing to add voltage which should have temps remain the same or about the same.


could it just be the program that i was using - i dont even know of any program/game that uses 100% of a CPU could that stress have made the temps go so high, even now playing Fm2010, listening to music, chatting on MSN, Using Firefox and having CPUID open im using about 20-30% of the CPU and the temps are around 39-42c

the thing that is worrying me, is that it went that high without any OC but it could just be the cooling, room temp and such that could help explain why its gotten quite high when im doing normal things such as gaming and such i havent seen it go above 55c


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


could it just be the program that i was using - i dont even know of any program/game that uses 100% of a CPU could that stress have made the temps go so high, even now playing Fm2010, listening to music, chatting on MSN, Using Firefox and having CPUID open im using about 20-30% of the CPU and the temps are around 39-42c

the thing that is worrying me, is that it went that high without any OC but it could just be the cooling, room temp and such that could help explain why its gotten quite high when im doing normal things such as gaming and such i havent seen it go above 55c


Yeah of course LinX stresses it more than anything you do on your daily use, but I still think temps should stay lower at default clocks. what are you using to monitor your temps?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Yeah of course LinX stresses it more than anything you do on your daily use, but I still think temps should stay lower at default clocks. what are you using to monitor your temps?


CPUID and using the TMPIN0 temp, not sure of anythign better that more accurately monitors the temps


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


CPUID and using the TMPIN0 temp, not sure of anythign better that more accurately monitors the temps


not sure if that is the right temp to be looking at. Download Core Temp, that's what i use, great app.

This is what it looks like:


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Okay thanks i will give that a shot and see what i get, just finished downloading Batman AA, so will see what i get with temps now that i have nothing else going on


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Okay thanks i will give that a shot and see what i get, just finished downloading Batman AA, so will see what i get with temps now that i have nothing else going on

Great, keep me posted.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

right got it, there isnt too much difference between the 2, maybe 2-3c at the most but nothing really major. going to leave it running and have a quick bash on Batman and see what temps i get


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
right got it, there isnt too much difference between the 2, maybe 2-3c at the most but nothing really major. going to leave it running and have a quick bash on Batman and see what temps i get

K cool


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

something defo wrong, havent gotten into the game (downloading updates) but looking at the temps and its hit 73c! now im freaking worried why the hell the temps so high???

according to core temp : 36c Low and 76c high!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
something defo wrong, havent gotten into the game (downloading updates) but looking at the temps and its hit 73c! now im freaking worried why the hell the temps so high???

according to core temp : 36c Low and 76c high!

Bro, I would reseat the heatsink and put new thermal paste. Something is off there.


----------



## soadrocksever

Stepping: C3 OPN: HDZ965FBGM Box
Freq: 4027
Ref: 20*200
Vcore: 1.5(in bios)
NB Freq: 2013
NB Volts: 1.125
RAm: 4GB DDR2 1066mhz 5-5-5-15-2t @ 2.1V
mobo: GA-MA790GP-UD4H
Cooling: Corsair H50
OS: Windows 7 x64
Stable: 14Hr Prime95

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290859


----------



## timmygcsc2308

^^ nice but you got your ref wrong







it's 200**201.36*


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Bro, I would reseat the heatsink and put new thermal paste. Something is off there.


Thats what i was thinking, going to do it all tonight.
just so i know how often is it best to redo the thermal paste?
like every month or so?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Thats what i was thinking, going to do it all tonight.
just so i know how often is it best to redo the thermal paste?
like every month or so?

Naw bro, really don't have an answer for this. But I know it's not every month. I don't even think you have to redo it at certain times.


----------



## timmygcsc2308

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Thats what i was thinking, going to do it all tonight.
just so i know how often is it best to redo the thermal paste?
like every month or so?

woah no way, people say 6 months but that imo is far too excessive, once it's in leave it, you'll be good for at least a couple of years


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Naw bro, really don't have an answer for this. But I know it's not every month. I don't even think you have to redo it at certain times.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *timmygcsc2308*


woah no way, people say 6 months but that imo is far too excessive, once it's in leave it, you'll be good for at least a couple of years


Okay thanks, i think it has been about 4 months a few weeks since i last applied it (the first time) but kinda worried as to why the temps got quite high, thinking with the VERY warm weather (hottest summer in recent years) and the fact that the room that has the desktop doesnt have much tentilation as well as desktop location could be partly to blame for it when i last checked the temps, a few months ago before it started to get very hot (weather wise) the temps didnt go far beyond 55-60c even though 60c is still kinda high, its alot better then 76c!


----------



## timmygcsc2308

well there's no way that degradation of thermal compound would cause such high rise in temps - if at all you're looking at a couple of degrees over a year or two. maybe you knocked the machine and it unseated the cooler? or your vcore is set to auto and for some reason its taking more volts than it needs


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timmygcsc2308*


well there's no way that degradation of thermal compound would cause such high rise in temps - if at all you're looking at a couple of degrees over a year or two. maybe you knocked the machine and it unseated the cooler? or your vcore is set to auto and for some reason its taking more volts than it needs


Yeah i am thinking that it might have been knocked or something so i am going to check that out when i redo the AS tonight, but i do have the Vcore set as auto - would it be best to have it set manually as something? i so as its at stock should i find the minimum it needs (guessing that would be for stock) and set it manually as that.

I did have to do the same for the RAM as i had to set the voltage on that manually as i kept having problems with Bsod and such but that was fixed


----------



## timmygcsc2308

well running at stock shouldn't be too much of an issue but it's always worth setting it to 1.35 or lower if your machine is stable enough - my 955 will do 3.7GHz with 1.35v yet if I leave it the vcore on auto and set the multi to 18.5x (i.e 3.7GHz) the CPU tries to draw near 1.6v when it only needs 1.35v!!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

so the higher the Vcore = higher temps?
i will redo the compound and set the Vcore to 1.35 should be okay i am at Stock so i dont need massive amounts, could playing with the Multiplier in TurboV could have something to do with it? as it was at 17.5X for very little maybe 2-3mins just to see if it changed and then set it back could that have like changed the Vcore or something and it hasnt been set back


----------



## timmygcsc2308

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
so the higher the Vcore = higher temps?

well..more voltage in most electrical applications = more heat, and usually yes, the more vcore you're putting through your CPU the more heat it will give off


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timmygcsc2308* 
well..more voltage in most electrical applications = more heat, and usually yes, the more vcore you're putting through your CPU the more heat it will give off

Okay thanks, as its set on auto i will set the Vcore manally as it messed with my RAM voltages as well which i had to set manually maybe that might hep a bit


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Okay thanks, as its set on auto i will set the Vcore manally as it messed with my RAM voltages as well which i had to set manually maybe that might hep a bit


Right i redid the compound i think i put WAY too much on it the first time (could that be partly to blame?) so this time i barely used any at all - still covered the whole CPU but used like 1/10th the amount i used the first time

i also set the Vcore at 1.35 so gonna see how that works out, at the moment with few webpages open, msn open and listening to music i am at around 29c hit 36c but that was during the start up so i think thats okay as it went down and its around 29-31c at the moment


----------



## soadrocksever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timmygcsc2308* 
^^ nice but you got your ref wrong







it's 200**201.36*

something is wacky w/ cpuz. It shows me at 1.47 volts but in the bios its 1.5 and i the bios the ref is 200 but cpuz shows 201.36 haha its weird.. and amd overdrive shows 200 but shows my multiplier as one lower than it suposed to be


----------



## timmygcsc2308

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Right i redid the compound i think i put WAY too much on it the first time (could that be partly to blame?) so this time i barely used any at all - still covered the whole CPU but used like 1/10th the amount i used the first time

i also set the Vcore at 1.35 so gonna see how that works out, at the moment with few webpages open, msn open and listening to music i am at around 29c hit 36c but that was during the start up so i think thats okay as it went down and its around 29-31c at the moment


well yes that's very good temps now and almost undoubtably too much paste can be..well..too much. 29-31 is perfect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soadrocksever*


something is wacky w/ cpuz. It shows me at 1.47 volts but in the bios its 1.5 and i the bios the ref is 200 but cpuz shows 201.36 haha its weird.. and amd overdrive shows 200 but shows my multiplier as one lower than it suposed to be


well the 1.5v vs 1.47 is attributed to vdroop, it's normal. 
And sometimes CPU-Z and coretemps show speed slightly out by a MHz or two


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

i hit 45c with FM on load and movies will give Batman another shot and see if the temps stay at a decent temp under 60c would be great


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


i hit 45c with FM on load and movies will give Batman another shot and see if the temps stay at a decent temp under 60c would be great










They seem to be a lot better. Keep us posted and hopefully you are on your way to better temps now


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

cheers, i didnt get to try out Batman AA but will give it ago tomorrow
but been on FM for hours (addictive game) as well as watching movies, listening to music and such and it topped out at 46c which is alot better then what i was getting so hopefully its a start of something good


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
cheers, i didnt get to try out Batman AA but will give it ago tomorrow
but been on FM for hours (addictive game) as well as watching movies, listening to music and such and it topped out at 46c which is alot better then what i was getting so hopefully its a start of something good









I think so as well


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

funny if its down to the paste, always thought more= better


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


funny if its down to the paste, always thought more= better










Not too much. You want to have a very thin layer so that the Heatsink makes good contact with the CPU


----------



## JE Nightmare

Recently switched water cooling and went back to stock settings. just started oc'ing my 955 again yesterday, thankfully back up to 3.8. hopefully i'll hit low 4's in the next couple days. I'm always open to advice and tips to hit higher oc's especially with my memory. ( i'm still new to oc'ing so i'm sure there is room for improvement on both my cpu and memory. especially my memory seeing how it's still sitting at stock settings )










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1293145


----------



## Hog

Cpu: 955
Name: Hog
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4000
ref*multi: 250*16
CPU voltage: 1.55
CPU-NB: 1.25
nb frequency: 2500
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 4GB 1333Mhz DDR3 9-9-9-24-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
cooling: water cooling/Ek supreme hf stock plate#3

disappointing that it required 1.55 volts to stabilize it.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Not too much. You want to have a very thin layer so that the Heatsink makes good contact with the CPU


yeah i think first time i used a bit too much i could see that when i took it off to clean it, this time i have used a VERY thin layer, just enough to cover the CPU - now knowing my luck it will be too little lol


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


yeah i think first time i used a bit too much i could see that when i took it off to clean it, this time i have used a VERY thin layer, just enough to cover the CPU - now knowing my luck it will be too little lol


Doesn't seem like it. How are your temps still?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Doesn't seem like it. How are your temps still?

away from computer so cant check but last night with some heavy FM, movies, music and such (some times all at same time) it didnt go past 46c which is good - i hear that it takes a few days for the tmps to become the lower end - is that right?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
away from computer so cant check but last night with some heavy FM, movies, music and such (some times all at same time) it didnt go past 46c which is good - i hear that it takes a few days for the tmps to become the lower end - is that right?

Yeah, AS5 takes a few hours or cycles to cure and then temps should drop a degree or two more.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Yeah, AS5 takes a few hours or cycles to cure and then temps should drop a degree or two more.

thats cool, so i should be looking at around 27-29c on idle which wont be too bad at all


----------



## timmygcsc2308

Ash two questions - 1) do you like in the UK? 2) what are you using to cool your processor atm?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timmygcsc2308*


Ash two questions - 1) do you like in the UK? 2) what are you using to cool your processor atm?


do i like in the uk? do you mean live?, if so then yeah i live in UK

i am currently using Artic Cooling Freezer 7 to cool the CPU at the moment, though i was considering an upgrade.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

So since i have left my computer all day (off) and allowed time for the AS5 to set and all that. I come in switch it on - normally i dont monitor start up temps but today i decided to have a look, normally it tops out at about 40-42 and then averages out at around 30-32c but today a BIG difference (in a good way) it maxed out at 34c and is averaging around 28c but has it lower (26c)

So far so good, seems the reseat + redoing compound + manually setting Vcore has sorted out the high temps going to try with Batman AA the game that made it top out at 76c the day before yesturday and see what happens


----------



## Chicken Patty

Great news man, I'd say it's safe to say your temp issues are fixed. Try batman and revert back to us


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

right been on Batman, beginning to really like it







and either the temps are SO high that its broken the temp gauge or its fixed, the highest i have read is 44c! i wish i could say how long i have been on it, min has to be about 30minutes to about an hour so if the gauge hasnt broken due to the extreme heat i think its fixed (YAY)


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


right been on Batman, beginning to really like it







and either the temps are SO high that its broken the temp gauge or its fixed, the highest i have read is 44c! i wish i could say how long i have been on it, min has to be about 30minutes to about an hour so if the gauge hasnt broken due to the extreme heat i think its fixed (YAY)










Awesome bro, finally you are worry free







Now I am the one having issues LOL


----------



## JE Nightmare

Yay, I ended up getting stable at 4ghz today. I'm happy... for now at least.









Cpu: 955
Name: JE Nightmare
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4017
ref*multi: 201*20
CPU voltage: 1.45
CPU-NB: 1.2
nb frequency: 2008.9
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 4GB 9-9-9-24 803.4mhz
Motherboard: Gigabyte 880GA-UDH3
cooling: Watercooling / Heatkiller Rev3.0 LT

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1294658

( restarted computer and forgot to take a SS of prime95 after its 4 hour test. load temps range between 43-47* )


----------



## Chicken Patty

Seems like you got a really nice CPU there bro







Great voltage for 4GHz.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Thanks







eventually i'll push it further but for now this is more then fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


Thanks







eventually i'll push it further but for now this is more then fine.


Enjoy it for now bro, it's a great feeling


----------



## timmygcsc2308

make sure you prime that like a gooden though - I had mine prime stable at 4GHz 1.45v for about 2 hours then it bombed out


----------



## JE Nightmare

It ran for 4 and a half hours while i was at work. I'm going to do some minor adjustments tonight and let it run for another 8.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Awesome bro, finally you are worry free







Now I am the one having issues LOL


yeah i am pleased, i might leave it a few days and see how temps are like and might have a little go at OC'ing it









My CPU just hit its lowest i have seen it ever go 25c max during start up was 37c same as yesturday (i think) but it hit its lowest of 25c and now is running around 26c idle (well with music and internet) so its looking very positive









Whats wrong with yours?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


yeah i am pleased, i might leave it a few days and see how temps are like and might have a little go at OC'ing it









My CPU just hit its lowest i have seen it ever go 25c max during start up was 37c same as yesturday (i think) but it hit its lowest of 25c and now is running around 26c idle (well with music and internet) so its looking very positive









Whats wrong with yours?


I was having issues keeping my Northbridge cool, but I fixed that yesterday, thank god.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


I was having issues keeping my Northbridge cool, but I fixed that yesterday, thank god.


Yay, we are both good now


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Yay, we are both good now










Indeed


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Dam loving batman, the morgue part - WOW!
my temps are great other an hour on that and still havent gone past 43c








think some OC might be heading my way


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Dam loving batman, the morgue part - WOW!
my temps are great other an hour on that and still havent gone past 43c








think some OC might be heading my way









That's awesome bro. So now go for higher clock


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

i will be maybe tonight or tomorrow, going to aim for around 3.5-3.7Ghz depending on heat but if the temps stay okay i could go higher


----------



## _DemolidoR_

Cpu: Phenom II X4 955 *BE*
Name: Demonkiller's Computer
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3900MHz
ref*multi: 260 *15
CPU voltage: 1.525
CPU-NB: 1.4
nb frequency: 2600
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 2x2GB G Skill Black Pi DDR2-800 4-4-4-12
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790-UD3P
cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus (2 fans)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1298287


----------



## Chicken Patty

You might be able to work down the CPU vcore a bit? Have you tried?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

My first Overclock attempt, no pictures coz well its only at 16.5x so adding only 100Mhz so nothing really crazy just going a bit at a time. I have left everything else as normal but the Vcore is set manually set at 1.35. Seems okay at the moment, well its only adding 100Mhz so it should be fine







Idle temps Lowest 24c Highest 35c (at start up) average 24-26c

Will up it a bit at a time and see how i do, im not really aiming for anything crazy like some people have, 3.5Ghz - 3.7Ghz will be fine for me


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


My first Overclock attempt, no pictures coz well its only at 16.5x so adding only 100Mhz so nothing really crazy just going a bit at a time. I have left everything else as normal but the Vcore is set manually set at 1.35. Seems okay at the moment, well its only adding 100Mhz so it should be fine







Idle temps Lowest 24c Highest 35c (at start up) average 24-26c

Will up it a bit at a time and see how i do, im not really aiming for anything crazy like some people have, 3.5Ghz - 3.7Ghz will be fine for me










Ran LinX 0.6.4 for 26minutes and the highest Temps i got was 44c, i will continue to up it until i hit 50c and thats when i will stop


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Ran LinX 0.6.4 for 26minutes and the highest Temps i got was 44c, i will continue to up it until i hit 50c and thats when i will stop

Sounds like a plan


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Not sure if i should go right up to 17.5/18x and see how it does and work down or go up in .5x and see how i do


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Ran LinX 0.6.4 for 26minutes and the highest Temps i got was 44c, i will continue to up it until i hit 50c and thats when i will stop


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Not sure if i should go right up to 17.5/18x and see how it does and work down or go up in .5x and see how i do

Go .5 at a time. Patience is all in overclocking bro. Little by little you get farther than trying to take steps bigger than you can.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Patience, the one thing that bores the hell out of me









but better that then melting my computer


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Patience, the one thing that bores the hell out of me









but better that then melting my computer









You got it


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

went for 17.0x and did 20 runs of LinX - finished without errors in 9mins and 57seconds hit a max temp of 46c, and even that was like only 2 maybe 3 times. So its gone up 2c if that continues could hit 18.0x which if i am right is 3.6Ghz. what should i be aiming for max during this? of course dont wan it past 60c but would 55c be safe during LinX - does any games or Applications push the CPU like that?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Updated till here PM me if i missed you and I'll be more then happy to add you


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
went for 17.0x and did 20 runs of LinX - finished without errors in 9mins and 57seconds hit a max temp of 46c, and even that was like only 2 maybe 3 times. So its gone up 2c if that continues could hit 18.0x which if i am right is 3.6Ghz. what should i be aiming for max during this? of course dont wan it past 60c but would 55c be safe during LinX - does any games or Applications push the CPU like that?

No, no game will push like LinX or Prime 95. The hottest your CPU will get is when stability testing.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
No, no game will push like LinX or Prime 95. The hottest your CPU will get is when stability testing.

okay that sounds good, you think i should go higher then my 50c limit, say to 55c - if a game wont stress the CPU as much as LinX then i would assume the temps i get from this wont be as high in a game (right)

of course i know that 60c is too high but what about 55c in linX that okay? as i would expect games/apps to get less then that as they wont be stressing the CPU 100%


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
okay that sounds good, you think i should go higher then my 50c limit, say to 55c - if a game wont stress the CPU as much as LinX then i would assume the temps i get from this wont be as high in a game (right)

of course i know that 60c is too high but what about 55c in linX that okay? as i would expect games/apps to get less then that as they wont be stressing the CPU 100%

I'd say 55Âºc LinX, max 60Âºc.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
I'd say 55Âºc LinX, max 60Âºc.

Okay cheers, is there an App so i can keep an eye on temps while in a game?
one that doesnt cover the whole screen or anything, going to restart now and hit 17.5. Once i get to say 54c i will up the 200thing (forgot what its called) until i get a proper Ghz, so its 3700, 3800 ect yeah im strange like that


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

well i got it to 17.5x but i get an error during LinX, first time it was after 30seconds and the next it was after 22minutes and 54seconds my highest temp was 48c. How should i got about trying to figure out what has caused the error and how to fix it?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
well i got it to 17.5x but i get an error during LinX, first time it was after 30seconds and the next it was after 22minutes and 54seconds my highest temp was 48c. How should i got about trying to figure out what has caused the error and how to fix it?

Just raise your CPU voltage a bit. What is it at now?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

at the moment its at 1.35, how high should i put it?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
at the moment its at 1.35, how high should i put it?

Try 1.4v. If it's stable at that voltage, then you can drop one setting at a time to see how low you can set the voltage.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Okay cool, how long should i have it run? some times i go for different settings would about 30mins be okay? or should i be aiming for longer?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

i upped the Vcore to 1.4 and the multiplier to 18x (3.6) doing the LinX test so far no errors and highest temp is 51c, Not sure if i should up the Multiplier to what i am aiming for 3.8Ghz and then lower the Vcore or what?

Any ideas?
Not going for anything higher then 55c, once i hit that what would be best to lower to decrease the temps? the Vcore or Multiplier?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
i upped the Vcore to 1.4 and the multiplier to 18x (3.6) doing the LinX test so far no errors and highest temp is 51c, Not sure if i should up the Multiplier to what i am aiming for 3.8Ghz and then lower the Vcore or what?

Any ideas?
Not going for anything higher then 55c, once i hit that what would be best to lower to decrease the temps? the Vcore or Multiplier?

Temps is dependent on voltage. The more voltage, the more power and the more heat. So to lower temps you need to lower voltage. Just keep going up on multi until not stable, then give a bit more voltage (1.425v for example.)


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Temps is dependent on voltage. The more voltage, the more power and the more heat. So to lower temps you need to lower voltage. Just keep going up on multi until not stable, then give a bit more voltage (1.425v for example.)

okay thanks, i have upped the Vcore from 1.35 to 1.4 and doing the 18x run of LinX at the moment. i will up it in the hope i can hit 3.8Ghz and then try lowering the Vcore to lower the temps a bit, hoping to hit 3.8Ghz with highs of 55c


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
okay thanks, i have upped the Vcore from 1.35 to 1.4 and doing the 18x run of LinX at the moment. i will up it in the hope i can hit 3.8Ghz and then try lowering the Vcore to lower the temps a bit, hoping to hit 3.8Ghz with highs of 55c









Probably possible. Good luck.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Probably possible. Good luck.


after putting the Vcore to 1.45 and the Multiplier to 18x (3.8Ghz) i got BSoD twice when trying to run LinX and when it did run i hit 57C - which is too high for my liking.

What else can i alter to improve the temps and stop any BSoD, gone back to 1.35 and 17.5x for now - gonna bed soon going to pick it back up tomorrow. i dont want to go above 50-55c so i dont think i will be hitting 3.8Ghz until i get a new cooler


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


after putting the Vcore to 1.45 and the Multiplier to 18x (3.8Ghz) i got BSoD twice when trying to run LinX and when it did run i hit 57C - which is too high for my liking.

What else can i alter to improve the temps and stop any BSoD, gone back to 1.35 and 17.5x for now - gonna bed soon going to pick it back up tomorrow. i dont want to go above 50-55c so i dont think i will be hitting 3.8Ghz until i get a new cooler










Umm, what are your other BIOS settings right now? The last stable settings that is.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

i think it was 3.4Ghz @1.35Vcore. Going to aim for 3.7Ghz, that would be a total 2Ghz improvement










the only things i have changed are :

Vcore
Multiplier 
RAM Voltage (had to set it manually as i kept getting BSoD about memory Leaks)

So aiming for 3.7Ghz, going to put the Vcore at 1.5 and try, hope that it will pass and then reduce the Vcore until i get it just right and hopefully under 55c max


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


i think it was 3.4Ghz @1.35Vcore. Going to aim for 3.7Ghz, that would be a total 2Ghz improvement









the only things i have changed are :

Vcore
Multiplier 
RAM Voltage (had to set it manually as i kept getting BSoD about memory Leaks)

So aiming for 3.7Ghz, going to put the Vcore at 1.5 and try, hope that it will pass and then reduce the Vcore until i get it just right and hopefully under 55c max










Keep me posted.


----------



## Pwnedbynim

Cpu: 955
Name: Pwnedbynim
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3600
ref*multi: 200*18
CPU voltage: 1.35
CPU-NB: 1.3750 (Is this the NB VID in AMD Overdrive?)
nb frequency: 2000
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB 1600mhz DDR3 8-8-8-24
Motherboard: Asus M4A79XTD EVO
cooling: Noctua C12P SE14

I will post a screenie if you need it. Just got on these forums so i figured I might as well contribute.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Just did a 5min run of LinX finished without errors @ 3.7Ghz and 1.5Vcore highest temp was 58c
im going to start lowering the Vcore and i am aiming to have it at 3.7Ghz with under 55c on LinX - so only 3c to go. Once i have it at under 55c i will do a 1hour run so i can post it on here


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Just did a 5min run of LinX finished without errors @ 3.7Ghz and 1.5Vcore highest temp was 58c
im going to start lowering the Vcore and i am aiming to have it at 3.7Ghz with under 55c on LinX - so only 3c to go. Once i have it at under 55c i will do a 1hour run so i can post it on here










Completed another 5minute run at 3.7Ghz but with the Vcore at 1.45 i hit a max of 56c - 1c out! so close


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Completed another 5minute run at 3.7Ghz but with the Vcore at 1.475 i hit a max of 56c - 1c out! so close










Right done another run, same setting but this time with 1.46250Vcore completed with no errors on 5min run, top temp was 56c Any ideas how i can drop that 1-3c?

i noticed that the Vcore tops out at 1.450, think i can drop my Vcore a bit more? or is it better to have that bit of space? i am thinking that i could get 3.6Ghz stable at under 55c but really aiming for 3.7Ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Right done another run, same setting but this time with 1.46250Vcore completed with no errors on 5min run, top temp was 56c Any ideas how i can drop that 1-3c?

i noticed that the Vcore tops out at 1.450, think i can drop my Vcore a bit more? or is it better to have that bit of space? i am thinking that i could get 3.6Ghz stable at under 55c but really aiming for 3.7Ghz










just drop it another tab. I mean really if it hit that in prime, you'll never see temps like that again. The absolute max is 62Âºc for these CPU's so you still have some headroom.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


just drop it another tab. I mean really if it hit that in prime, you'll never see temps like that again. The absolute max is 62Âºc for these CPU's so you still have some headroom.


whats the difference between Prime and LinX?
is there one that is more stressful on temps and CPU what one would be better to run?

So you think 56c is okay? another tab will take it down to 1.45xx not sure exactly but it will be in that area, wont that be cutting it a bit fine with what it topped out at?


----------



## _DemolidoR_

@OP: can you fix my motherboard's name to Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P? I forgot to put the "X"

oh, and the RAM frequency is 867MHz @4-4-4-12 | 1.9v

and I'm using Seven 32 bits

Please, and thank you


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Cpu: 955be
Name: ArmageddonAsh
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3716
ref*multi: 200*18.5
CPU voltage: 1.46250
CPU-NB: Stock
nb frequency: Stock
NB volts: Stock
RAM: OCZ Obsidian 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 Dual Channel Stock
Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-V Evo AMD 785G
cooling: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2










If there is anything missing let me know, first time i have done this








got it at 3.7Ghz and 1.46250, seems stable runs LinX without an error for an Hour hit 58c but as people say it stresses like a ***** so i am not expecting to hit that in games or anything currently hovering around 28-30c on idle


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Cpu: 955be
Name: ArmageddonAsh
Stepping: C3
*Frequency: 3716
ref*multi: 200*19*
CPU voltage: 1.46250
CPU-NB: Stock
nb frequency: Stock
NB volts: Stock
RAM: OCZ Obsidian 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 Dual Channel Stock
Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-V Evo AMD 785G
cooling: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2

If there is anything missing let me know, first time i have done this








got it at 3.7Ghz and 1.46250, seems stable runs LinX without an error for an Hour hit 58c but as people say it stresses like a ***** so i am not expecting to hit that in games or anything currently hovering around 28-30c on idle


200*19 is 3.8Ghz
Is it 3816Mhz or 200*18.5?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


200*19 is 3.8Ghz
Is it 3816Mhz or 200*18.5?


ooops its 3.7Ghz so thats 18.5


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
whats the difference between Prime and LinX?
is there one that is more stressful on temps and CPU what one would be better to run?

So you think 56c is okay? another tab will take it down to 1.45xx not sure exactly but it will be in that area, wont that be cutting it a bit fine with what it topped out at?

Ummm I think both work great to be honest, I have used LinX before and it's great. i think 56Âºc is fine, I mean you won't see those temps again so no worries.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Ummm I think both work great to be honest, I have used LinX before and it's great. i think 56Âºc is fine, I mean you won't see those temps again so no worries.

Okay cool, i had an hour stable LinX so im sure its okay - think i can take the Vcore down further?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Okay cool, i had an hour stable LinX so im sure its okay - think i can take the Vcore down further?

Maybe another notch, it's worth a shot bro. Go for it.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty* 
Maybe another notch, it's worth a shot bro. Go for it.

okay cool will have another go for it


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
okay cool will have another go for it









Keep us posted, good luck


----------



## Pwnedbynim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pwnedbynim* 
Cpu: 955
Name: Pwnedbynim
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3600
ref*multi: 200*18
CPU voltage: 1.35
CPU-NB: 1.3750 (Is this the NB VID in AMD Overdrive?)
nb frequency: 2000
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB 1600mhz DDR3 8-8-8-24
Motherboard: Asus M4A79XTD EVO
cooling: Noctua C12P SE14

I will post a screenie if you need it. Just got on these forums so i figured I might as well contribute.

So here's my screenie:


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Another person with Overdrive working!
i have tried freaking EVERYTHING to get that dam thing working, the only thing i can do is reinstall Windows


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Another person with Overdrive working!
i have tried freaking EVERYTHING to get that dam thing working, the only thing i can do is reinstall Windows









It works for me now, but when I had the issue, nothing got it to work


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

i still cant get it to work and i aint reinstalling Windows to get it to work, AMD need to fix what ever is wrong with it.

As i played Batman, i lowered my OC to 3.5Ghz (just to make sure) and i topped out at 39c







plenty of space for higher







will have another go at 3.7Ghz tomorrow hoping for slightly lower Vcore and which will in turn (hopefully) get me to that magic number of 55c


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


i still cant get it to work and i aint reinstalling Windows to get it to work, AMD need to fix what ever is wrong with it.

As i played Batman, i lowered my OC to 3.5Ghz (just to make sure) and i topped out at 39c







plenty of space for higher







will have another go at 3.7Ghz tomorrow hoping for slightly lower Vcore and which will in turn (hopefully) get me to that magic number of 55c










You seem to be enjoying your rig a lot heh?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


You seem to be enjoying your rig a lot heh?










yep. Going to get better when i can afford some upgrades.
I wonna go with a H50, thinking that with one of them i reckon i could hit 4-4.2Ghz







and still be under 55c









i wont list the rest as that doent have much to do with CPU









im running 3.5Ghz @ 1.35 seems very stable, after playing Batman AA and getting no errors later i am going to push back up towards 3.7Ghz and hope that i can just about get the Temps below 55c









This Loan Line Calibration thing, whats that used for? someone else mentioned if i was using it - its set to auto should i look at changing that or something?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


yep. Going to get better when i can afford some upgrades.
I wonna go with a H50, thinking that with one of them i reckon i could hit 4-4.2Ghz







and still be under 55c









i wont list the rest as that doent have much to do with CPU









im running 3.5Ghz @ 1.35 seems very stable, after playing Batman AA and getting no errors later i am going to push back up towards 3.7Ghz and hope that i can just about get the Temps below 55c









This Loan Line Calibration thing, whats that used for? someone else mentioned if i was using it - its set to auto should i look at changing that or something?


The H50 is great, but once you start to get to higher clocks where you really have to start giving it more and more voltage it starts to really feel it.

Load Line Calibration is good to have enabled, it avoids vdroop. see below:

When components are stressed, their voltage usually drops, with load line it's actually just raise a bit so that you don't run more voltage than what you need when components are not being stressed.

Without Load Line:

Idle: 1.35v
Load: 1.32v

With Load Line:
Idle: 1.35v
Load: 1.3625v


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

decided to go with an ECO instead as its on sale for like Â£20 less then the H50. how do you know if LLC its enabled? mine just says Auto then % numbers


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


decided to go with an ECO instead as its on sale for like Â£20 less then the H50. how do you know if LLC its enabled? mine just says Auto then % numbers


AUTO is enabled, but maybe the percentage means how much it is effecting voltage.

What is your voltage now on idle, and what is your voltage when it's under heavy load, like linx?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

im using my 3.5Ghz OC at the moment as i dont have the time to play with OC - gotta go out soon BUT when i had it on 3.7Ghz CPUID stated that it hit 1.49 when i had set the Vcore to 1.46250 in the BIOS


----------



## Chicken Patty

That's normal, it's ok like that


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Ah okay, coz i was kinda worried








Any way at 3.5Ghz + 1.35Vcore i topped out at 40c playing JC2

going to go for 3.7Ghz again tomorrow i wonna try and see if i can get it a bit lower then 1.46250 in the hope that the temps will drop a bit, didnt want to risk gaming at 3.7Ghz for the first time, so did 3.5Ghz just to make sure so i am going for 3.7Ghz tomorrow again, i already had it stable for an hour in LinX at 1.46250 but wonna see if i can get that a bit lower - topped out at 58c with an hour of LinX


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Cpu: 955be
Name: ArmageddonAsh
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3716
ref*multi: 200*18.5
CPU voltage: 1.46250
CPU-NB: Stock
nb frequency: Stock
NB volts: Stock
RAM: OCZ Obsidian 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 Dual Channel Stock
Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-V Evo AMD 785G
cooling: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2










If there is anything missing let me know, first time i have done this








got it at 3.7Ghz and 1.46250, seems stable runs LinX without an error for an Hour hit 58c but as people say it stresses like a ***** so i am not expecting to hit that in games or anything currently hovering around 28-30c on idle

what am i missing from the above to get on the 955be chart?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Maybe the chart hasn't been updated yet?


----------



## soadrocksever

Yeah i think the guy in on vacation or something?


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


what am i missing from the above to get on the 955be chart?










I'm going to guess because your cpu-z SS shows you underclocked.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

ah thats coz i took the picture once it completed and the CPU went back down to normal, when do i take the picture? or do i take a screen of 1, then the others at the right time or something???


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


ah thats coz i took the picture once it completed and the CPU went back down to normal, when do i take the picture? or do i take a screen of 1, then the others at the right time or something???


you have to disable cool n quiet (it will always stay on your overclocked speed)... that is if you overclock from bios which is the correct way to do so


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


you have to disable cool n quiet (it will always stay on your overclocked speed)... that is if you overclock from bios which is the correct way to do so


Okay thanks, yeah i have done via the BIOS








i prefer it to be like it is now, so that it only goes up when its actually needed - i will disable it for the screenie and then put it back on


----------



## Tchernobyl

been running prime95 for an hour and a half on my 3.8ghz OC of my 955 c2.. what temps should I be looking at?

I'm in florida, so ambient is a bit high, but right now my cpu temp is 56c, with 58c max so far according to CPUID Hardware Monitor. With my H50, my idle temps tend to be high 30s low 40s, so i'm thinking 58c is a tad hot? Or am I overestimating it?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Me personally I like to stay under 55, but 62 is the absolute max. I'd say you are just borderline.


----------



## Tchernobyl

hasn't gone over 58 yet, and I'll just blame that on florida. ****ing place can die in a nuclear fire~

Thanks for the response though, seems like it's okay considering ambient temperature


----------



## Chicken Patty

I live in miami bro, I totally understand what you mean LOL


----------



## reisya

Cpu: Phenom II X4 955BE
Name: reisya
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3825
Ref*multi: 255*15
CPU voltage: 1.475
CPU-NB: default
NB frequency: 2290
NB volts: default
RAM: G.Skill Eco 4GB 850Mhz DDR3 7-8-7-20 1T
Motherboard: MSI 785GM-E65
Cooling: Venomous X


----------



## VanGosroth

Working on getting stable at 3.8 ghz right now.

Over the last 4 hours I've improved from instant BSOD when launching Prime95 to it actually running for about 10 minutes before errors!

Work in progress I guess









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1308386










Temps are at 50C right now. I can't throttle my fan at 100% cause people complain about the noise waking them up -_-.

Hopefully bsod will go to bed just like I'm about to.


----------



## reisya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VanGosroth* 
Working on getting stable at 3.8 ghz right now.

Over the last 4 hours I've improved from instant BSOD when launching Prime95 to it actually running for about 10 minutes before errors!

Work in progress I guess









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1308386










Temps are at 50C right now. I can't throttle my fan at 100% cause people complain about the noise waking them up -_-.

Hopefully bsod will go to bed just like I'm about to.

nice clock








seems too hard get higher clock with C2

for fan, i recommended to use scythe jyuni 1900rpm, it's silent at 100%


----------



## JE Nightmare

I've climbed to 4.1ghz, just have to work on getting stopping bsods 3 hours into prime. I've upped nb freq to 2600 and tightened up the timings, still not sure what else i can do to push past 3 hours of prime >.< anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
I've climbed to 4.1ghz, just have to work on getting stopping bsods 3 hours into prime. I've upped nb freq to 2600 and tightened up the timings, still not sure what else i can do to push past 3 hours of prime >.< anyone got any ideas?

What are your current settings? Maybe if you can post the main settings from your BIOS would def. help. Thanks.


----------



## JE Nightmare

ha, i think i figured out the problem. going to fix it and run prime again. i'll check back in a few hours.


----------



## reisya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


I've climbed to 4.1ghz, just have to work on getting stopping bsods 3 hours into prime. I've upped nb freq to 2600 and tightened up the timings, still not sure what else i can do to push past 3 hours of prime >.< anyone got any ideas?


imho if you want get higher clock stable, try first with low nb freq and lower timing mem..


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reisya*


imho if you want get higher clock stable, try first with low nb freq and lower timing mem..










I think you don't know much about overclocking... if he's going over 4Ghz he needs NB at 2600 to be allot more stable.... now your 2nd part yes lowering ram will give more stability


----------



## reisya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I think you don't know much about overclocking... if he's going over 4Ghz he needs NB at 2600 to be allot more stable.... now your 2nd part yes lowering ram will give more stability


sorry my bad.. i'm just nubie here








thanks for correction..


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I think you don't know much about overclocking... if he's going over 4Ghz he needs NB at 2600 to be allot more stable.... now your 2nd part yes lowering ram will give more stability


I've got my timings to 7-7-7-19 and i left my nb freq to 2600 so far it's looking good but i've still got awhile on prime to go.

EDIT: Dropped my timings back to 8-8-8-24 2T and having to revert back to 1333 ( was at 1600 ) ran 20 passes on linx and 2 hours on p95. Sounds stable enough for me.


----------



## VanGosroth

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1309210

Most stable so far.

Northbridge moved up to 2,600 MHZ

So far so good


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


I've got my timings to 7-7-7-19 and i left my nb freq to 2600 so far it's looking good but i've still got awhile on prime to go.

EDIT: Dropped my timings back to 8-8-8-24 2T and having to revert back to 1333 ( was at 1600 ) ran 20 passes on linx and 2 hours on p95. Sounds stable enough for me.










Yups that is exactly what you needed to do... now you would need to figure out getting back to 1600 ... how much voltage are you using on the rams right now? Try raising its voltage


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

i see people OC there RAM, how is that done? 
what are the benefits of doing this? 
does it make that much of a difference?


----------



## HobieCat

I managed to get 4.2GHz stable at a surprisingly low voltage. I don't know how I did that, maybe I just got a very good chip









Cpu: 955
Name: HobieCat
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4200
ref*multi: 210*20
CPU voltage: 1.40
CPU-NB: 1.2
nb frequency: 2100
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 4GB 1600Mhz DDR3 7-8-7-24-2N
Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70 
Cooling: Xigmatek Dark Knight (push/pull)









*Edit* How can I post a bigger picture so it can be seen more easily?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


I managed to get 4.2GHz stable at a surprisingly low voltage. I don't know how I did that, maybe I just got a very good chip









Cpu: 955
Name: HobieCat
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4200
ref*multi: 210*20
CPU voltage: 1.40
CPU-NB: 1.2
nb frequency: 2100
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 4GB 1600Mhz DDR3 7-8-7-24-2N
Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70 
Cooling: Xigmatek Dark Knight (push/pull)




yeah that is really weird.... are those the max temps??? If so.. maybe that is why you have it stable at 4.2Ghz... AMD likes being cold


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


yeah that is really weird.... are those the max temps??? If so.. maybe that is why you have it stable at 4.2Ghz... AMD likes being cold


No, my max temps were right around 45C, I opened HWMonitor just after I stopped Prime95 to get a screenshot of it.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Yups that is exactly what you needed to do... now you would need to figure out getting back to 1600 ... how much voltage are you using on the rams right now? Try raising its voltage


i left it at oem 1.5, think raising it a bit would help me get back up to 1600 stable?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


No, my max temps were right around 45C, I opened HWMonitor just after I stopped Prime95 to get a screenshot of it.


Still its running really cold LOL








Remember max for amd is 62c ... compared to yours you are very good on it









@ JE Nightmare
Yes it helps.... but the draw back is... it will increase the motherboards temperature, but if its pretty cooled inside your case then there is no problem raising it for ram stability... as long that you don't go over 1.8v - 1.9 it is still safe but.. I won't recommend it for 24/7 use.. since its a bit too much as in since your OEM states it should run at 1.5v


----------



## JE Nightmare

I'm thinking of upping it to 1.6 or so and see how that goes. i don't want to push past 1.9 though.


----------



## VanGosroth

Cpu: 955
Name: Sovereign
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3630
ref*multi: 220*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.45
CPU-NB: 1.275
nb frequency: 2200
NB volts: 1.1 V
RAM: 8gb 1546 mhz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: Asus M4A79XTD EVO
cooling: Air / Zalman CNPS9900ALED
Room Temperature: 23.3C
Full Load Temperature: 53C
OS: WIndows 7 64

I need a better cooler. Screenies time!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1310070










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pwnedbynim

So with my new cooler, I decided to try to push my clocks a little higher.

I set my multiplyer to 20x for 4.0ghz and I had loads of max recorded 59C. Even worse, I had to use 1.55 volts.

Right now i'm at 3.6ghz stock volts.

Is it just me or is an extra 0.2 volts not worth it for 400mhz. Maybe for the epeen.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Cpu: 955
Name: Tchernobyl
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3800
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.52
CPU-NB: stock
nb frequency: 2000
NB volts: stock
RAM: 4gb 1600 mhz 7-8-7-24
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5
cooling: liquid / Corsair H50
Room Temperature: unknown.
Full Load Temperature: 56C

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1309423


----------



## sendblink23

forget about my reply.... got confused


----------



## sendblink23

Cpu: 965BE
Name: sendblink23
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4000
ref*multi: 250 x 16
CPU voltage: 1.45v
CPU-NB: auto
nb frequency: 2000
NB volts: auto
RAM: 8GB 1333Mhz DDR3 @ 1000Mhz 6-6-6-15-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P 
Cooling: Noctua NH-D14 stock
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1311379

Screenshots of prime95:
















Max load 46c & lowest idle 28c, ofcourse this is with my AC turned on.

Now time to improve to get stable on NB & Ram


----------



## Dale-C

Thats pretty good Sendblink23!

Try: 1.475v on the CPU, 1.325v on the NB, +0.05v more on the CPU-NB, Make the NB 2500Mhz, and RAM - just a guess, +0.075 more than stock should do it.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dale-C* 
Thats pretty good Sendblink23!

Try: 1.475v on the CPU, 1.325v on the NB, +0.05v more on the CPU-NB, Make the NB 2500Mhz, and RAM - just a guess, +0.075 more than stock should do it.

okidokies I'll try that, I'll report back soon


----------



## sendblink23

Dammit its been a huge hassle(all night fighting)... I tried those settings and it immediately Fatal Error & then shutted down, no matter what I do with NB clock or upping cpu vcore(I even upped to 1.52v, which is just way too much) anyways messing playing with voltages of NB & CPU/NB VID it always gives me fatal error I even tried upping nb to 1.3v cpu/nb 1.225v as well nb 1.4v cpu/nb 1.3v and still the same errors... then I tried with my ram on 1000Mhz(1.7v it was stable duhh), then tried 1117Mhz(needed top up voltage 1.8v or it freezed the OS) & also the supposed stock clock of my rams 1333Mhz but it freezed even with 1.9v <-- that's too much)... so decided I'll just forget about it "I don't want anymore headaches" no more messing with NB & leave my ram around 1000Mhz 1.7v range & only set my vcore to 1.45v since its perfectly stable there.

So this is my last & current settings

CPU: 4.02Ghz (20 x 200) 1.45v
NB: 2200 auto voltage
HT: 2200 auto voltage
RAM: 1074Mhz 7-7-7-20-T1 1.7v
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1314190
Prime95 Blend screen shots: 
http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/1...ht145prime.jpg
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/761...45primecpu.jpg

Lowest idle: 27c
Max load: 46c

I like it too much that I don't even want to touch 50c zone, this is clearly way more than enough impressive for an air cooled 4ghz overclock.... so I do not plan pushing it anymore. This is the final good bye on overclocking on this board... i am already switching to the new one Tomorrow or Tuesday.

I'll comeback in a few days.. when I start playing on the new mobo lol


----------



## tonkpils37

Attachment 165691Hey all...I just need a little help...I am not sure that I have sufficient cooling for what I am OC to..It is running about 63*c on Intel burn test. Here is my screen and any help would be rep.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonkpils37*


Attachment 165691Hey all...I just need a little help...I am not sure that I have sufficient cooling for what I am OC to..It is running about 63*c on Intel burn test. Here is my screen and any help would be rep.


My max safe is 55Âºc, max is 60Âºc, absolute max is 62Âºc.

meaning I like to have my temps under 55, if by any chance they go higher than that they cannot go higher than 60. 62 is what is said to be the max they can take, anything over that can result in catastrophic failure. however, I ran mine with a disconnected water pump throughout a windows install at over 70Âºc. Not recommended though.


----------



## VanGosroth

I personally do not like going above 60 as the limit for the 955 is 62. I'm borederline 57/58 with a delta fan and crappy zalman heatsink (Mugen coming in tomorrow!)... but I have to jack up 1.50 volts just to keep my cpu 24/7 stable... Yours should be running even if not a bit cooler.. i think?

Iunno I'm still new at this and learning, but just tryin to help.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonkpils37*


Attachment 165691Hey all...I just need a little help...I am not sure that I have sufficient cooling for what I am OC to..It is running about 63*c on Intel burn test. Here is my screen and any help would be rep.


Only ways to fix yoru heating issue change the CPU cooler.... that is way too hot on full load

other ideas... re-seat the heatsink... change thermal paste: MX-2, MX-3, AS5 or Shin-Etsu G751

If that cooler, has possibility to change fans.. well change them... but not sure which fans to recommend...


----------



## VanGosroth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Only ways to fix yoru heating issue change the CPU cooler.... that is way too hot on full load

other ideas... re-seat the heatsink... change thermal paste: MX-2, MX-3, AS5 or Shin-Etsu G751

If that cooler, has possibility to change fans.. well change them... but not sure which fans to recommend...


Slipstreams have high air flow and aren't obnoxious. If you have room and can tolerate the noise. 5000 rpm deltas work great too


----------



## scaz

I have two s-flex-g's that put a good amount of noise, but it isn't insane. I am going to put some deltas on my t-rad that are louder. I need to figure out how to get more voltage to my 4870. So far I am at 4.9 on my $20 cooler max temps at 48C. I am super happy so far. I am still tweaking though.


----------



## _DemolidoR_

Updating my info, again









This time I was able to reduce the vCore and the CPU-NB Volt from 1.525 to 1.488 (vCore) and from 1.4 CPU-NB Volt to 1.250.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_DemolidoR_* 
Updating my info, again









This time I was able to reduce the vCore and the CPU-NB Volt from 1.525 to 1.488 (vCore) and from 1.4 CPU-NB Volt to 1.250.

Thanks everyone









What?

only 37GFlops?

Maybe it's your memory, cause I have my 955 @ 3.811GHz and I get 48-49GFlops, with my NB at 2266MHz.

Mind you, my memory is clocked at 1100MHz 5-5-5-18-2T right now.

My Phenom II X3 720 did ~35GFlops @ 3.6GHz

Makes you think, should I drop $170 for a pair of 1200MHz 5-5-5-15 G.Skill Tridents?


----------



## _DemolidoR_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
What?

only 37GFlops?

Maybe it's your memory, cause I have my 955 @ 3.811GHz and I get 48-49GFlops, with my NB at 2266MHz.

Mind you, my memory is clocked at 1100MHz 5-5-5-18-2T right now.

My Phenom II X3 720 did ~35GFlops @ 3.6GHz

Makes you think, should I drop $170 for a pair of 1200MHz 5-5-5-15 G.Skill Tridents?

That's why I'm thinking dropping my 2x2GB "Black Pi DDR2800" and go for a 2x2 GB "Black Pi DDR21100", it's 5-5-5-15 and vDimm is 1.9.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_DemolidoR_*


That's why I'm thinking dropping my 2x2GB "Black Pi DDR2800" and go for a 2x2 GB "Black Pi DDR21100", it's 5-5-5-15 and vDimm is 1.9.


If it is not bothering you then don't go for it. Cause going DDR3 later would be better. I just might go G.Skill cause my OCZ is starting to act funny, I think the memory overclocking competition (running them at 1174MHz) may have hurt them a bit


----------



## somebadlemonade

Cpu: 955
Name: somebadlemonade
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3816
ref*multi: 200.9*19
CPU voltage: 1.3750
CPU-NB: 1.1
nb frequency: 2008
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 2GB 1066MHz DDR3 7-7-7-20-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790GPT-UD3H
cooling: CM Hyper 212 Plus

Edit:
Heh, I jumped the gun taking the screeny at 3.9, I'll run it again later this week and update and delete this post


----------



## kev012in

Cpu: 955
Name: kev012in
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4017
ref*multi: 201*20
CPU voltage: 1.5
CPU-NB: 1.300
nb frequency: 2611
NB volts: Auto
RAM: 4GB 1600MHz DDR3 8-8-8-24-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790GPT-UD3H
cooling: Corsair H50 P/P stock fan + Antec tricool (pretty weak i know, new fans coming)


----------



## kev012in

Cool i'm in the top 10 for 955's. Once I get some panaflo's or ultra kaze 3k's I should push into the top 5 stable.


----------



## vortex'

Cpu: 965
Name: vortex'
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4017
ref*multi: 206*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.55
CPU-NB: 1.375
nb frequency: 2470
NB volts: stock
RAM:Gskill ripjaws 4gb 1640 mhz 8-8-8-24
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-790FXT-UD5P
cooling: AIR / Zalman CNPS 10X EXTREME
Room Temperature: unknown.
Full Load Temperature: 60C


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vortex'*


Cpu: 965
Name: vortex'
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4017
ref*multi: 206*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.55
CPU-NB: 1.375
nb frequency: 2470
NB volts: stock
RAM:Gskill ripjaws 4gb 1640 mhz 8-8-8-24
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-790FXT-UD5P
cooling: AIR / Zalman CNPS 10X EXTREME
Room Temperature: unknown.
Full Load Temperature: 60C



I'll be honest with you but that cpu-nb voltage you have set on 1.375v is for 2800Mhz on NB stable... so you can up it on 2600 or 2800 if you wanted to bro


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vortex'*


Cpu: 965
Name: vortex'
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4017
ref*multi: 206*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.55
CPU-NB: 1.375
nb frequency: 2470
NB volts: stock
RAM:Gskill ripjaws 4gb 1640 mhz 8-8-8-24
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-790FXT-UD5P
cooling: AIR / Zalman CNPS 10X EXTREME
Room Temperature: unknown.
Full Load Temperature: 60C


I see we have same mobo, I had same OC and almost same temperatures, but I don't like having my cpu almost at 60ÂºC, aren't you worried? Those temps are pretty dangerous for this chip.


----------



## vortex'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I'll be honest with you but that cpu-nb voltage you have set on 1.375v is for 2800Mhz on NB stable... so you can up it on 2600 or 2800 if you wanted to bro


Will try that, thx. I hat to put it that high to get stable, on 1.35 crashed on 1.5 h prime


----------



## vortex'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I see we have same mobo, I had same OC and almost same temperatures, but I don't like having my cpu almost at 60ÂºC, aren't you worried? Those temps are pretty dangerous for this chip.


Well that temp was while runnig linX, hopefully it wount get that high in every day usage


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vortex'*


Well that temp was while runnig linX, hopefully it wount get that high in every day usage


In everyday usage it'll get like 45ÂºC-50ÂºC (Which is pretty high for normal usage), and gaming it will almost reach 60ÂºC.

I'd recommend a better cooler if you want to keep it cool, those temps aren't good for that chip on 24/7.


----------



## bom

my 945 runs 3.75GHz @ 1.45V


----------



## Tator Tot

I'd just like to give everyone a heads up; but I am unstickying this thread as we have a sticky that covers all Phenom II/Athlon II chips and their overclocking.

Though this thread will be linked in an upcomming sticky to help clean up the section and make it more efficient. So hand tight.


----------



## Tator Tot

Also; as I forgot to mention. This club is now Official.


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Also; as I forgot to mention. This club is now Official.

Woot Woot


----------



## ydna666

CPU: *955*
Name: *ydna666*
Stepping: *C2*
Frequency: *3902*
ref*multi: *223*17.5*
CPU voltage: *1.46*
CPU-NB: *1.3*
nb frequency: *2676*
NB volts: Auto
RAM: *8GB 1486Mhz DDR3 7-7-7-24-2T*
Motherboard: *MSI 790FX-GD70*
Cooling:* Noctua NH-D14*

*>>>>>Link to CpuZ<<<<<*

Screenshot:


----------



## AMOCO

Well I finely got 4.01 Stable,Here is







;http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1334662
CPU: Phenom II x4 965BE
Name: AMOCO
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4011
Ref*Multi: 206*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.55
CPU-NB: 1.31
NB Frequency: 2440
NB volts: 1.28
RAM: 8GB 1640Mhz DDR3 8-8-8-24-2T
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair III Formula
Cooling: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer/Yate Loon D12SH12,Push/Pull
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## terminx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1333904










Waiting on a Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P to come tomorrow since this board lacks split/dual power plane and the vdroop is horrible. It's a crossflashed M2N-E. :/


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terminx* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1333904










Waiting on a Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P to come tomorrow since this board lacks split/dual power plane and the vdroop is horrible. It's a crossflashed M2N-E. :/


you need to get your HT Freq. up to 1800-2000,not 1016


----------



## terminx

It's a chipset from 2006 dude. 1000 is normal for this board.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terminx* 
It's a chipset from 2006 dude.


oh,kk,then nevermind.hehehe


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Please read the whole OP again, I updated the thread

There is a new PHP code for signatures now
there is also a GFLOP column added to the spreadsheets. Take a look


----------



## mindthecap

Cpu: 955
Name: mindthecap
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3400
ref*multi: 200*17
CPU voltage: 1.35
CPU-NB: 1.35
nb frequency: 2600
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB 1333Mhz DDR3 7-7-7-20-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P
cooling: AIR cooling/Freezer Xtreme Rev.2
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 45,4


----------



## MrRight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ydna666* 
CPU: *955*
Name: *ydna666*
Stepping: *C2*
Frequency: *3902*
ref*multi: *223*17.5*
CPU voltage: *1.46*
CPU-NB: *1.3*
nb frequency: *2676*
NB volts: Auto
RAM: *8GB 1486Mhz DDR3 7-7-7-24-2T*
Motherboard: *MSI 790FX-GD70*
Cooling: *Noctua NH-D14*

Very amazing result.
Just a question, which is the max temp under 100% load for your system?
Doing some tests with mine at 3.6 GHz and NB 2.6 Ghz my max temp is around 54Â° with air cooling ( Noctua NH-14D).


----------



## amd+ati

Cpu: 955
Name: AMD+ATI
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4.0ghz
ref*multi: 20.0 x
CPU voltage: 1.50
CPU-NB: 1.3
nb frequency: 2205mhz
NB volts: 1.4
RAM: 4GB 133ghz ddr3
Motherboard: Asus m4a89
cooling: water cooling/ 760i
OS: windows 7 ultimate 64-bit

( http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1349530 )

EDIT: gonna run prime 95 for a few hours, need screenshot... >.< pic will be up later on today


----------



## legend999

i think it's time to play with my baby.

First overclock i do on gigabyte mobo tough.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amd+ati* 
Cpu: 955
Name: AMD+ATI
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4.0ghz
ref*multi: 20.0 x
CPU voltage: 1.50
CPU-NB: 1.3
nb frequency: 2205mhz
NB volts: 1.4
RAM: 4GB 133ghz ddr3
Motherboard: Asus m4a89
cooling: water cooling/ 760i
OS: windows 7 ultimate 64-bit

( http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1349530 )

EDIT: gonna run prime 95 for a few hours, need screenshot... >.< pic will be up later on today

sooner rather than later please, I have you on the list, already, but with out proof of stability I'll remove you


----------



## metal_gunjee

I'm trying to hit 4GHz of course. I need some advice on settings to get it stable there. I can maintain 3.94GHz stable with the following settings..

955 C3
RefxMultii: 202x19.5
CPU voltage: set to 1.55 in bios, 1.50 actual under load
CPU-NB voltage: 1.3v
CPU-NB freq: 2828mhz
RAM Speed: 1616MHz
RAM Voltage 1.696v
NB voltage: 1.15v
NB 1.8v: 1.81v
SB voltage: 1.24v
HT voltage: 1.24v
Cooling: Mugen 2, 54C load temp
OS: Win 7 Pro x64
ACC is disabled. Could this help?

I was thinking that with the load temp I get and an inch or two more headroom with the vcore I might be able to hit 4GHz stable, I just havent found the right combo yet.
Any suggestions?


----------



## ny_driver

So I bought a 965BE from the EGG to replace my 1055T that didn't really need replacing. Turns out I must RMA the board again.

My 965BE got here in 23 hours from the time I placed the order. 10 Eggs for them this time.

Anyways the stepping is CACAC AC 1014DPMW. Is that a good stepping? How high is this thing going to clock on my Crosshair IV?


----------



## ny_driver

Come on, don't tell me no one read this in 8 hours







I'm bored here guys my system is down.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Come on, don't tell me no one read this in 8 hours







I'm bored here guys my system is down.

It should overclock fine to 4Ghz, however I still don't understand why downgraded from a 1055T while both hit 4Ghz easily, but hey, it's your choice, I'm not gonna argue for that









Anyways, sadly to say, but I am leaving this Club, as I sold my X4 965 a week ago and upgraded to 1055T.

Will keep visiting this page though !


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

With water cooling, the 965 will have np's reaching 4Ghz, but not much more, maybe 4.1Ghz if you're lucky.

The 1055 you had ny driver will be the better chip forsure.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
With water cooling, the 965 will have np's reaching 4Ghz, but not much more, maybe 4.1Ghz if you're lucky.

The 1055 you had ny driver will be the better chip forsure.









I agree, I still don't understand why he downgraded to a X4 965.


----------



## ny_driver

I did it because I needed a new chip I thought and I wasn't about to buy another 1055T, couldn't afford a 1090T and really have no use for 6 cores, unless of course they overclock better. The only time I ever used them was while stress testing.

And the locked multiplier has me at a roadblock pretty much. I figured the 965 was just as good because it's the same architecture minus 2 cores and turbo and...isn't it?

EDIT: I still have the 1055T, and I'm pretty sure it still works...I'm just waiting for a new board. Then I'll test out the 965 and see just how good it is......just had an idea though....I could sell the 1055T and the 965BE and buy a 1090T. Hmmmmm







I'm sure I could get $150 for each.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I did it because I needed a new chip I thought and I wasn't about to buy another 1055T, couldn't afford a 1090T and really have no use for 6 cores, unless of course they overclock better. The only time I ever used them was while stress testing.

And the locked multiplier has me at a roadblock pretty much. I figured the 965 was just as good because it's the same architecture minus 2 cores and turbo and...isn't it?

EDIT: I still have the 1055T, and I'm pretty sure it still works...I'm just waiting for a new board. Then I'll test out the 965 and see just how good it is......just had an idea though....I could sell the 1055T and the 965BE and buy a 1090T. Hmmmmm







I'm sure I could get $150 for each.

You can get $150 for the 1055T for sure, but for the X4 965 you won't get more than $140 lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
I did it because I needed a new chip I thought and I wasn't about to buy another 1055T, couldn't afford a 1090T and really have no use for 6 cores, unless of course they overclock better. The only time I ever used them was while stress testing.

And the locked multiplier has me at a roadblock pretty much. I figured the 965 was just as good because it's the same architecture minus 2 cores and turbo and...isn't it?

EDIT: I still have the 1055T, and I'm pretty sure it still works...I'm just waiting for a new board. Then I'll test out the 965 and see just how good it is......just had an idea though....I could sell the 1055T and the 965BE and buy a 1090T. Hmmmmm







I'm sure I could get $150 for each.

The 965BE 125w is a C3 Revision while the 1055T is a E0 revision. What does this mean to you?
Well C3 was an obvious improvement on C2 but it really only took the voltage requirements down and increased the IMC's strength.

E0 Revision on the other hand has been a huge jump as far as dropping power draw, boosting the IMC again, requiring less votlage for overclocking, and giving the chips higher head room.

Turbo was an added feature IMO. probably because they say the Overclocking community using PhenomMasterTweaker to allow dynamic CnQ control.
Aka, on idle the CPU cores would/could sit at 800Mhz, but could ramp up in an instant to 4Ghz if needed/being used.


----------



## ny_driver

I might get $150. But either way a 1090T is ~$290-295 so $140 would be ok.

And thanks Tator for enlightening me. So sounds like I'll definitely sell both now and get the 1090T.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'd probably hold onto the 1055T. I don't feel as though the cost of the 1090T is worth it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I'd probably hold onto the 1055T. I don't feel as though the cost of the 1090T is worth it.

I agree, the unlocked multiplier is not worth an extra ~$60... They both OC the same if you have a good motherboard, and in this case, it's a great motherboard


----------



## ny_driver

1090s OC higher on less vcore is what I've seen. I'm not sure if has anything to do with the FSB. I've never had an unlocked multi to try OCing with stock FSB.

And the money is already spent, so lesson learned. Not sure what I'll end up doing, but next time I'll just buy the best cpu instead of the best with a locked multi.


----------



## ny_driver

This 965BE is kicking ass so far. 4GHz/1.428v.....IBT/max stable.

Can anyone tell me what is unsafe voltage to be putting through the cpu/nb on these Deneb chips?

Do these things die easily from too much cpu/nb voltage?

And why do I get only 53 GFlops...I was getting ~80 with my 1055T. It must have to do with the # of cores.

Thanks.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
This 965BE is kicking ass so far. 4GHz/1.428v.....IBT/max stable.

Can anyone tell me what is unsafe voltage to be putting through the cpu/nb on these Deneb chips?

Do these things die easily from too much cpu/nb voltage?

And why do I get only 53 GFlops...I was getting ~80 with my 1055T. It must have to do with the # of cores.

Thanks.

1.55 CPU/NB
no, AMD's are invincible rub the shiznit out of it

my 955 does 49GFlops at 3.8


----------



## ny_driver

Check this out......made it through 3dmark06. I know it's not that stressful, but the 1055T wouldn't do it @ 1.6v.


----------



## catalyst

Cpu: 955 Black
Name: catalyst
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3675 Mhz
ref*multi: 210x17.5
CPU voltage: 1.408v
CPU-NB: 1.27v
nb frequency: 2100 mhz
NB volts: 1.29v
RAM: 4GB 1120mhz DDR2 5-5-5-15-2T
Motherboard: DFI LP DK 790FX-M2RS
cooling: H50
OS: Win7 x64


----------



## MrRight

CPU: 955
Name: Ra (CPU-Z)
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3817
ref*multi: 200.9*19
CPU voltage: 1.440 (1.45 bios)
CPU-NB: 1.3
NB frequency: 2611.9
NB volts: Auto
Bus : 200.9
HT: 2009.1
RAM: 4GB 1600Mhz DDR3 7-7-7-20-1T
Motherboard: GA-MA790XT-UD4P
BIOS: F7
Cooling: Noctua NH-D14 (NO ULNA, FULL SPEED)
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
Temp:36Â°C Idle, 57Â°C Full
CPU-Z ID: 1347895

Screen shot full size 1920x1200 2010-08-15
Everest Benchmark Memory 2010-08-15

Are mine temperatures acceptable or are they too high?

I can get a 3.6 Ghz with 1.375 V


----------



## ny_driver

Temps seem pretty good with air cooling.


----------



## MicH_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrRight* 
CPU: 955
Name: Ra (CPU-Z)
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3817
ref*multi: 200.9*19
CPU voltage: 1.440 (1.45 bios)
CPU-NB: 1.3
NB frequency: 2611.9
NB volts: Auto
Bus : 200.9
HT: 2009.1
RAM: 4GB 1600Mhz DDR3 7-7-7-20-1T
Motherboard: GA-MA790XT-UD4P
BIOS: F7
Cooling: Noctua NH-D14 (NO ULNA, FULL SPEED)
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
Temp:36Â°C Idle, 57Â°C Full
CPU-Z ID: 1347895

Screen shot full size 1920x1200 2010-08-15
Everest Benchmark Memory 2010-08-15

Are mine temperatures acceptable or are they too high?

I can get a 3.6 Ghz with 1.375 V

57c max load is nice, safe max temp is 62c.

do you have your bus speed set on auto? i get the same 200.9 bus speed as you with my gigabyte board. set it to manual 200 and your clocks will look much nicer









Heres my overclock guys:










Number 2: (Has gotten me 19.2k 3dMark06 score)

http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/1896/3dmark0619k.png


----------



## MrRight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicH_NL* 
57c max load is nice, safe max temp is 62c.

do you have your bus speed set on auto? i get the same 200.9 bus speed as you with my gigabyte board. set it to manual 200 and your clocks will look much nicer









Yes is setted to auto.

Man the 955 Stepping C3 requires low volts :-( I'm moving to 3.9 unfortunately the cpu is instable with 1.475v probably it needs 1.5v but I'm worried about the temps rasing around 60Â°C.

What about your max temps @ 4Ghz?


----------



## MicH_NL

Mine goes slowly from 50-55c when max stressed and idles around 40


----------



## MrRight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicH_NL* 
Mine goes slowly from 50-55c when max stressed and idles around 40

Does it mean that the C3 stepping heat less than C2 ? Or do you think it could be a problem related on how I have mounted the Noctua NH-D14?


----------



## MicH_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrRight* 
Does it mean that the C3 stepping heat less than C2 ? Or do you think it could be a problem related on how I have mounted the Noctua NH-D14?

Unsure about the difference between C3 and C2 in temprature, as far as i know C3 clocks a little higher with less voltage and supports a higher memory clock.

My pc case is laying horizontal with one fan inbetween the blocks and one at the end blowing it outside my case.

Might be difference in thermal paste, i used this one: http://azerty.nl/producten/product_d...iquid-pro.html

I would not recommend it though, have had huge problems adding where some got on my mainboard wich was almost impossible to remove, it acts like 'mercury' (called kwik in dutch) and sticks to metal like krazy.

What kind of thermal paste did you use?


----------



## MrRight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicH_NL* 
What kind of thermal paste did you use?

The Noctua provided with the NH-D14.

Probably the temperature is related with the voltage so you got higher Ghz using less volts and generating less heat.


----------



## MrRight

Probably the temperature is related with the voltage so you got higher Ghz using less volts and generating less heat.


----------



## MicH_NL

The paste also makes up some of the difference here is a revieuw about it and a comparison with Arctic Silver 5 wich should be somewhat equal to the noctua paste wich is really good.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/c...e_comparison/1

also made sure the air from my cpu goes straight out of my case with a small hand ductaped tube, this all could be just the few degrees where your looking at


----------



## ceftriaxone

Hi everybody!!
Need help here








I'm stable at 3.6 Ghz (18x200), but l'can't go further.
I have tried with 18,5x200, but I got BSOD in prime95 after 10 minutes. Then I set vcore to 1.425,and got another BSOD.
Then i tried with 17,5x215, vcore 1.425, HT link 1980, NB 1980, and raised vcore to 1,515, and got another BSOD in prime95.
Dunno what to do now


----------



## MicH_NL

wich test of prime95 did you run?


----------



## ceftriaxone

The second one (with max heating).


----------



## ny_driver

My 965BE is awesome...I got 4.765GHz earlier today. Going to break 5GHz soon.







Screw Thuban, I'm glad I downgraded from the 1055T.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
My 965BE is awesome...I got 4.765GHz earlier today. Going to break 5GHz soon.







Screw Thuban, I'm glad I downgraded from the 1055T.

LN and you would reach it for sure

But now.. just asking.. did you actually stable the 4.76ghz or you just simply managed to boot it & run it without full stressing?

Because I can boot & run it with my air cooling.. I just can't do any stressing LOL


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


LN and you would reach it for sure

But now.. just asking.. did you actually stable the 4.76ghz or you just simply managed to boot it & run it without full stressing?

Because I can boot & run it with my air cooling.. I just can't do any stressing LOL


Maybe DICE would do it.

Good luck booting that with air cooling. Much less running anything. Maybe I guess.

I run 4.5GHz/1.5v daily. I see no need to stress right yet, it hasn't crashed unless the temperature got too high which happened when I had a pump problem.

The coolant going through my block right now is -26 Celsius....I've had it as low as -45. I can't tell how cold the cpu is until I buy a proper probe.

I race @ 4.5GHz....3GHz-NB....stable enough for me. I may run stress tests someday to see how high it's stable...but it's kind of irrelevant to me. I'm in it for max OCs, benchmarks, and fun. Prime is not fun.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


Maybe DICE would do it.

Good luck booting that with air cooling. Much less running anything. Maybe I guess.

I run 4.5GHz/1.5v daily. I see no need to stress right yet, it hasn't crashed unless the temperature got too high which happened when I had a pump problem.

The coolant going through my block right now is -26 Celsius....I've had it as low as -45. I can't tell how cold the cpu is until I buy a proper probe.

I race @ 4.5GHz....3GHz-NB....stable enough for me. I may run stress tests someday to see how high it's stable...but it's kind of irrelevant to me. I'm in it for max OCs, benchmarks, and fun. Prime is not fun.










I'm just teasing you(didn't you read at the end "LOL")... go back many pages you will find a cpuz of mine running 4.3Ghz but I had an H50 on that time... tried pushing it a bit more but I had a cold boot & had to reset CMOS.... even if I've changed to the Noctua I haven't tried it again since I don't like reseting CMOS or even seeing the damn cold boot. I have booted to 4.5Ghz but on an older mobo MSI 770-C45 that was many month ago.

When I try those things I always turn on the Air Conditioner, set it directly hitting on my opened side panel case & having all my fans in my case set to full speed on my fan controller.

*I've just realized the CPU-Z its not on this thread its on the AMD 4Ghz thread... since This thread we are on is for STABLE overclocks that people post... not Overclocks when you can run that aren't stable*... the other thread is about reaching as much as you can for fun

Found it 4.3ghz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1319629
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/58...z-club-19.html


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Cpu: 955
Name: MetalBeerSolid
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3750
ref*multi: 250*15
CPU voltage: 1.312
CPU-NB: 1.35
nb frequency: 2000
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB 1333Mhz DDR3 7-6-5-15-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 870A-UD3
cooling: CM Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 47.1


----------



## koven




----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Hi guys just need a little help here.

I had a solid OC as seen in the charts on page 1.

I have updated my BIOS and it is no longer stable. I thought maybe it might just need a little tweaking but I cannot get it stable anywhere near as fast as it was.

I used to have 3922Mhz, now I can only get 3813.

It seems more stable now with a big FSB OC rather than more multi, like I had before.

I had these settings -

212*18.5 = 3922
CPU vcore 1.425
CPU NB 1.35
NB 1.31
SB 1.31

Now all I can get is -
200*19 3813
All other settings auto

Thanks for your input.

I seem to be able to run @ 280*14 for 40 min. but have not been able to break the 40 min mark in 5 attempts. What a nightmare...


----------



## metal_gunjee

I'm trying to hit 4GHz of course. I need some advice on settings to get it stable there. I can maintain 3.92GHz stable with the following settings..

955 C3
BusxMultii: 245x16
CPU voltage: 1.55 in bios, 1.50 actual under load
CPU-NB voltage: 1.3v
CPU-NB freq: 2695mhz
HT Speed: 2205MHz
RAM Speed: 1633MHz (tried backing this down close to 1333)
RAM Voltage 1.66v
NB voltage: 1.20v
NB 1.8v: 1.81v
SB voltage: 1.24v
HT voltage: 1.24v
Cooling: Mugen 2, 54C load temp
OS: Win 7 Pro x64
ACC is disabled. Could this help?

I was thinking that with the load temp I get and an inch or two more headroom with the vcore I might be able to hit 4GHz stable, I just havent found the right combo yet. I start to lose stability around 3.95GHz with these settings. I always thought just about any C3 955/965 could push 4GHz all day with the right motherboard and cooling. Maybe I'm wrong..
Any suggestions?


----------



## koven

^ mine's 4ghz stable @ 211x19


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
I'm trying to hit 4GHz of course. I need some advice on settings to get it stable there. I can maintain 3.92GHz stable with the following settings..

955 C3
BusxMultii: 245x16
CPU voltage: 1.55 in bios, 1.50 actual under load
CPU-NB voltage: 1.3v
CPU-NB freq: 2695mhz
HT Speed: 2205MHz
RAM Speed: 1633MHz (tried backing this down close to 1333)
RAM Voltage 1.66v
NB voltage: 1.20v
NB 1.8v: 1.81v
SB voltage: 1.24v
HT voltage: 1.24v
Cooling: Mugen 2, 54C load temp
OS: Win 7 Pro x64
ACC is disabled. Could this help?

I was thinking that with the load temp I get and an inch or two more headroom with the vcore I might be able to hit 4GHz stable, I just havent found the right combo yet. I start to lose stability around 3.95GHz with these settings. I always thought just about any C3 955/965 could push 4GHz all day with the right motherboard and cooling. Maybe I'm wrong..
Any suggestions?

What kind of crashes are you getting? Blue screens?


----------



## metal_gunjee

Yeah bluescreen. "An uncorrectable hardware error has been encountered" I think is what it says. I've tried more cpu voltage and dropping ram speed down so far.


----------



## argya

hello guys... i'm running 965 @ 4 ghz and having 38 idle is this normal? my rig is on my sig. thx

ps: my thermal paste is TX4, and i used double line without spreading method
thx in advance


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *argya* 
hello guys... i'm running 965 @ 4 ghz and having 38 idle is this normal? my rig is on my sig. thx

ps: my thermal paste is TX4, and i used double line without spreading method
thx in advance

I'm guessing that cooler isn't top of the line... well sorry I haven't read about it







my bad

Anyways it depends... what are your ambients?
As well what is your full settings & voltages?

Another one.. is your system already stable? 20 passes on linX with the button "ALL" pressed & 2 - 3 hours on Prime95 on blend

What are the max load temps - use HWmonitor or Coretemps


----------



## MrRight

Just a curiosity. Is there a stability's difference between using the FBS or CPU multiplier on a BE CPU?
If yes, do you have any technical answer to dis question?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrRight* 
Just a curiosity. Is there a stability's difference between using the FBS or CPU multiplier on a BE CPU?
If yes, do you have any technical answer to dis question?

Yeah, with the FSB u OC both CPU and RAM since the RAM speed is linked with the FBS while with the CPU multiplier u only OC the CPU and the RAM run at auto or stock speed.


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Can anyone offer any insight into my problem as posted at the top this page?

Cheers.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BIG DWIFTER* 
Can anyone offer any insight into my problem as posted at the top this page?

Cheers.

Do u get an specific error above the 40 minutes? or some BSoD? Do u try rising the V core a little more?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BIG DWIFTER* 
Can anyone offer any insight into my problem as posted at the top this page?

Cheers.

Bro.. just flash back to your original Bios then.. if you know its certain you had a higher stable overclock at a lower bios then use that... we dont always have to be updated unless it has a feature you really need from a latest bios


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saint19* 
Do u get an specific error above the 40 minutes? or some BSoD? Do u try rising the V core a little more?

BSOD. Various ones. The system was rock solid before the BIOS update...

It's not vcore, I have ample cooling and can pump up to 1.55 vcore if I choose...I know this board(Crosshair Formula III) and the Phenom II's very well. Somethings not right.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Bro.. just flash back to your original Bios then.. if you know its certain you had a higher stable overclock at a lower bios then use that... we dont always have to be updated unless it has a feature you really need from a latest bios

I tried this but the damn board wont let me because it doesn't want to go to an older BIOS









It gives me a message saying current BIOS is newer and will not let me revert.


----------



## saint19

BSoD is RAM problem, so test the RAM with memtest86+ from the boot.


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saint19* 
BSoD is RAM problem, so test the RAM with memtest86+ from the boot.

I have tested it before and no errors came up. I will test it again.

I reckon this RAM has been holding me back but I had a nice clock with the older BIOS.

It's PATRIOT Gaming 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1.8v.

What's the best way to stabilise OC'd RAM?


----------



## AMOCO

Ok,Well here are a few 4.0 Stable settings I have been working on.
Here are the 1st set of settings;
Cpu: 965
Name: AMOCO
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4.009
ref*multi: 243*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.53
CPU-NB: 1.31
nb frequency: 2430
NB volts: 1.28
RAM: 8GB 1620Mhz DDR3 8-8-8-24-40-2T
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair III Formula 
cooling: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer/Yate Loon D12SH12,Push/Pull
OS: 7 64-bit

Now with these settings I was able to get the VCore down from 1.55 to 1.53.


----------



## AMOCO

Ok,Now my latest 4.0 Stable settings,
Here are the 2nd set of settings;
Cpu: 965
Name: AMOCO
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4.000
ref*multi: 250*16.0
CPU voltage: 1.52
CPU-NB: 1.31
nb frequency: 2500
NB volts: 1.35
RAM: 8GB 1666Mhz DDR3 8-8-8-24-40-2T
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair III Formula 
cooling: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer/Yate Loon D12SH12,Push/Pull
OS: 7 64-bit

Now with these settings I was able to get the VCore down from 1.53 to 1.52,And was able to get the NB up from 2430 to 2500.Plus I was able to get the memory up to 1666 from 1620.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


Ok,Well here are a few 4.0 Stable settings I have been working on.
Here are the 1st set of settings;
Cpu: 965
Name: AMOCO
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4.009
ref*multi: 243*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.53
CPU-NB: 1.31
nb frequency: 2430
NB volts: 1.28
RAM: 8GB 1620Mhz DDR3 8-8-8-24-40-2T
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair III Formula 
cooling: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer/Yate Loon D12SH12,Push/Pull
OS: 7 64-bit

Now with these settings I was able to get the VCore down from 1.55 to 1.53.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


Ok,Now my latest 4.0 Stable settings,
Here are the 2nd set of settings;
Cpu: 965
Name: AMOCO
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4.000
ref*multi: 250*16.0
CPU voltage: 1.52
CPU-NB: 1.31
nb frequency: 2500
NB volts: 1.35
RAM: 8GB 1666Mhz DDR3 8-8-8-24-40-2T
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair III Formula 
cooling: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer/Yate Loon D12SH12,Push/Pull
OS: 7 64-bit

Now with these settings I was able to get the VCore down from 1.53 to 1.52,And was able to get the NB up from 2430 to 2500.Plus I was able to get the memory up to 1666 from 1620.


double post, and don't PM me if I don't update it every 4 hours. I do have a life you know









I'm doing it tomorrow


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
double post, and don't PM me if I don't update it every 4 hours. I do have a life you know









I'm doing it tomorrow


fine please remove me ok.oh and by the way,they are 2 different setting,to help others .but nevermind.


----------



## fl0w3n

Argh i need to get back on my shiet...

it has been sitting out of the case, ghetto as hell, for at least two months...

and i have this beautiful Lian Li case here that i have never even used because i ran out of budget for my sleeving lol.

and i dont feel like figuring out how to cleanly mount my radiator without modding the case :/

AHH perfection drives me crazy

i am seriously considering just going to air so i can just throw everything in the case, put some high cfm scythes in there, and crank up the hurtzz to what ever works. lol damn i am lazy

and on top of that...do i use NCspec's old 955 and sell my dad the 965 or keep the 965 and sell my dad the 955... ARGH this is why i am just sitting here doing nothing, to much to decide on lol


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


fine please remove me ok.oh and by the way,they are 2 different setting,to help others .but nevermind.


Updated


----------



## koven

can i get on this list?









Cpu: 955
Name: koven
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4009
ref*multi: 211 * 19
CPU voltage: 1.53
CPU-NB: 1.35
nb frequency: 2750
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB 1688mhz DDR3 7-9-7-24-1T
Motherboard: M4A785TD-V EVO
cooling: H50
OS: 7 Ultimate 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 
can i get on this list?









Cpu: 955
Name: koven
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4009
ref*multi: 211 * 19
CPU voltage: 1.53
CPU-NB: 1.35
nb frequency: 2750
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB 1688mhz DDR3 7-9-7-24-1T
Motherboard: M4A785TD-V EVO
cooling: H50
OS: 7 Ultimate 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51











hehe on Vantage, disable PPU









And next time using IntelsBurnTest.. where you see the word "Standard" you have to change it to "Maximum" so that it uses your entire available ram while stressing... it might burn a bit more buts its just so that you be more certain your overclock is stable

Another test i'd recommend which is more reliable than IBT, try LinX and run 20 passes with the button "ALL" pressed


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
hehe on Vantage, disable PPU









And next time using IntelsBurnTest.. where you see the word "Standard" you have to change it to "Maximum" so that it uses your entire available ram while stressing... it might burn a bit more buts its just so that you be more certain your overclock is stable

Another test i'd recommend which is more reliable than IBT, try LinX and run 20 passes with the button "ALL" pressed

Prime 95 i find is the best, because I like running my RAM pretty fast, and I can pass LinX at a higher frequency, but it's actually unstable cause the IMC takes a dump with me raising the FSB (puts the NB at like 2250MHz and RAM at ~1185MHz)


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Prime 95 i find is the best, because I like running my RAM pretty fast, and I can pass LinX at a higher frequency, but it's actually unstable cause the IMC takes a dump with me raising the FSB (puts the NB at like 2250MHz and RAM at ~1185MHz)

Well I haven't failed on Prime95 with my same exact settings for stabled LinX

By the way Prime95 doesn't push that hard on stressing on ram compared to LinX or IBT... you will see it only uses about 30% of your ram on prime95 Blend... when on the other 2 its 100% usage of Everything going Up & Down


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Well I haven't failed on Prime95 with my same exact settings for stabled LinX

By the way Prime95 doesn't push that hard on stressing on ram compared to LinX or IBT... you will see it only uses about 30% of your ram on prime95 Blend... when on the other 2 its 100% usage of Everything going Up & Down

there are custom tests you can run on P95 to solve that.

however, i like the speed in which errors are found on OCCT personally, compared to waiting hours for P95 to catch an error.


----------



## farmdve

Hi guys









I am an owner of the 955. See this clock speed isn't it amazing?










Keeps the CPU nice and cool and very important...quiet! Well, yesterday was not very good tho cause i hit the 77C CPU and 80C core temps, but over all everything is good


----------



## koven

77C+? that probably did some damage lol


----------



## farmdve

And i didn't even need to overclock it


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *farmdve*


And i didn't even need to overclock it










uhh...there is this thing called a heat sink + fan, it goes on top of the CPU, it is used to cool it down. get one. 
and just as importantly, AS5...


----------



## farmdve

Not everyone has money for the best, i had money for the stock, so... even if i were to look for a new one, $60 dollars is my limit


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Well I haven't failed on Prime95 with my same exact settings for stabled LinX

By the way Prime95 doesn't push that hard on stressing on ram compared to LinX or IBT... you will see it only uses about 30% of your ram on prime95 Blend... when on the other 2 its 100% usage of Everything going Up & Down


It tests the memory controller, not the memory. Memtest is for memory. LinX doesn't test memory at all, just uses it up


----------



## Zerogamer22

i have 955 be on my 890. will try to oc it after i get pull/push. i got lots to learn about oc and ram timing.


----------



## Cee

I have AMD 955 BE, usually @ 3.6GHz, not today because of new H70 and some mobo problems.


----------



## sendblink23

I kinda noticed I never posted my stable 4.1Ghz from this current mobo here lol Been using this clock since the 1st of August

Cpu: 965
Name: sendblink23
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4100
ref*multi: 200*20.5
CPU voltage: 1.50
CPU-NB: 1.35
nb frequency: 2800
NB volts: auto
RAM: 8GB 1333Mhz DDR3 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: MSI 790FX_GD70
cooling: Noctua NH-D14
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 55.0741

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1324947


----------



## H-man

Give that chip some reference clock love and an odd multi.
You might be able to break 4.2 without adding Vcore.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
Give that chip some reference clock love and an odd multi.
You might be able to break 4.2 without adding Vcore.

I will try it... will post back in a couple of hours or tomorrow.. its going to take me hours to find the nice fsb to do it... but I'm going to lower the NB instead of 2.8.. down to 2.6 since I'm certain heat will be larger with 4.2ghz.. having lowered my NB gives me the chance to lower the voltage of the NB


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


Give that chip some reference clock love and an odd multi.
You might be able to break 4.2 without adding Vcore.


Do you have any source or reference for this data? Not that I am doubting you at all, just interested in reading more about it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I will try it... will post back in a couple of hours or tomorrow.. its going to take me hours to find the nice fsb to do it... but I'm going to lower the NB instead of 2.8.. down to 2.6 since I'm certain heat will be larger with 4.2ghz.. having lowered my NB gives me the chance to lower the voltage of the NB


Screw the heat! Keep going up and add water


----------



## ny_driver

Cpu: 965BE
Name: Racing Simulator
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4515MHz
ref*multi: 251*18
CPU voltage: 1.5v
CPU-NB: 1.5v
NB frequency: 3010MHz
NB volts: 1.12
RAM: 2 GB OCZ Platinum 1600-cas7
Motherboard: Crosshair IV Formula
cooling: 6500 BTU - A/C chiller
OS: 7 64-bit

Stable in everything I do.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369538

http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/8...5currently.jpg


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Do you have any source or reference for this data? Not that I am doubting you at all, just interested in reading more about it.

Screw the heat! Keep going up and add water









water is for waffles heads who can't even handle on air 4.1Ghz =P


----------



## ny_driver

70% antifreeze - 30% water for me


----------



## Salt-City_Slasher

I know you want a Prime95 run, but I want to OC has high as I can stable.
Pretty much the only things I have done are, first was set my memory to
1600 7 8 7 24 2, and lowered some other stuff in the memory.
Then I have been pushing the multiplier up .5, each time and so far everytime I have done that I haven't got one fail.
I tried uping the 200mhz and each time it was unstable or it said it wouldn't boot.
So if you can't read my Temps at this level here it is:
System=33 CPU=37 GPU=41

Right now I have 4 fans including cpu fan, hooked to the ga-890fxa-ud5, while I have one fan in my gpu bracked and one on my HD cage plugged into the battery.
Oh I almost forgot in EasyTune 6 I changed the GPU clock from 900-920
and I changed my memory clock from 1200mhz to 1245mhz!
While keeping my gpu fan at 49%.
The rest of the fans are set pretty low besides for fan2!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Salt-City_Slasher* 
I know you want a Prime95 run, but I want to OC has high as I can stable.
Pretty much the only things I have done are, first was set my memory to
1600 7 8 7 24 2, and lowered some other stuff in the memory.
Then I have been pushing the multiplier up .5, each time and so far everytime I have done that I haven't got one fail.
I tried uping the 200mhz and each time it was unstable or it said it wouldn't boot.
So if you can't read my Temps at this level here it is:
System=33 CPU=37 GPU=41

Right now I have 4 fans including cpu fan, hooked to the ga-890fxa-ud5, while I have one fan in my gpu bracked and one on my HD cage plugged into the battery.
Oh I almost forgot in EasyTune 6 I changed the GPU clock from 900-920
and I changed my memory clock from 1200mhz to 1245mhz!
While keeping my gpu fan at 49%.
The rest of the fans are set pretty low besides for fan2!

Can't read your screenshot, it's too small


----------



## karlok

Heres what I got:

Cpu: 955
Name: Almost 4
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3944
ref*multi: 232*17
CPU voltage: 1.483
CPU-NB: 1.146
DRAM: 1.725
NB: 1.160
HT Link: 1.260
nb frequency: 2320
RAM: 4GB 1237Mhz DDR3 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: MSI 870A-G54
cooling: air cooling/CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ (push/pull)
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 49

Any time I try for 4.0Ghz it doesnt work







This is close enough tho, Ive seen it hit 50GFLOPS but for the sake of doing this fast I only ran intelburn once so yeah 49 is fine


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

I decided I was sick of the 965BE not OC'ing anymore.

I couldn't go past 3.8 with the new BIOS, and I have never been able to run my RAM @ 1600 or OC the NB to a decent level









Chucked a 1055T in and am now stable @ 4.2GHz.

NB 2700GHz

RAM is now running @ 1600 with proper timings etc.

Very impressed with the x6 indeed, it's on another level compared to the 965.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
water is for waffles heads who can't even handle on air 4.1Ghz =P

haha what?


----------



## fl0w3n

I decided to give my new setup another go tonight, been running open bench setup for the past few months mainly due to laziness, and been running entirely stock as well.

I feel I am going to run into temp problems however, because of the open bench setup. Even with this board under volting like a mofo (1.284 with a 1.35 setting in bios equaling a 1.33 idle in bios/windows) I am getting 39* with P95 In Place FFT's


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karlok* 
Heres what I got:

Cpu: 955
Name: Almost 4
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3944
ref*multi: 232*17
CPU voltage: 1.483
CPU-NB: 1.146
DRAM: 1.725
NB: 1.160
HT Link: 1.260
nb frequency: 2320
RAM: 4GB 1237Mhz DDR3 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: MSI 870A-G54
cooling: air cooling/CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ (push/pull)
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 49

Any time I try for 4.0Ghz it doesnt work







This is close enough tho, Ive seen it hit 50GFLOPS but for the sake of doing this fast I only ran intelburn once so yeah 49 is fine










Are you dumb or lost in space.....
ahahha come on seriously.... ARE YOU SERIOUS DUDE???

You put there "Name: Almost 4" are you that dumb enough????
You have to put there your FORUM MEMBER NAME ahahahaaa
Correct way: "Name: karlok" =P

I'm just being sarcastic.... but hopefully you aren't that waffle on your brain









At all honesty seeing your temps.... please forget about that overclock(at least with your current cooling solution)... if you are going to be overclocking to be safe stay inside the 50's c zone under full load(preferable max load to be under 58c)... and according to your pictures its 65c... holygod.. bro the limit(considered UN-SAFE) on AMD Phenom II is 62c-64c you are running hotter than the limit

Maybe change the fans of that cooler(Sorry no idea for fans, not sure what works great for that cooler.. but I'd recommend AP15 or ultrakaze 2k or 3k rpms) & the thermal paste(try any of these: MX-2, MX-3, AS5 or Shin-Etsu G751 or Shin-Etsu x23)... reseating will definitely improve the cooling


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Are you dumb or lost in space.....
ahahha come on seriously.... ARE YOU SERIOUS DUDE???

You put there "Name: Almost 4" are you that dumb enough????
You have to put there your FORUM MEMBER NAME ahahahaaa
Correct way: "Name: karlok" =P

I'm just being sarcastic.... but hopefully you aren't that waffle on your brain









At all honesty seeing your temps.... please forget about that overclock(at least with your current cooling solution)... if you are going to be overclocking to be safe stay inside the 50's c zone under full load(preferable max load to be under 58c)... and according to your pictures its 65c... holygod.. bro the limit(considered UN-SAFE) on AMD Phenom II is 62c-64c you are running hotter than the limit

Maybe change the fans of that cooler(Sorry no idea for fans, not sure what works great for that cooler.. but I'd recommend AP15 or ultrakaze 2k or 3k rpms) & the thermal paste(try any of these: MX-2, MX-3, AS5 or Shin-Etsu G751 or Shin-Etsu x23)... reseating will definitely improve the cooling


Damn dude, chill the hell out...joking or not, it is not funny and pretty discouraging to be talking to a fellow enthusiast like that. What is with the waffle term, that is quite annoying as well because no one else has any idea what you mean besides Ego's.
Tempted to report a post like that...


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Damn dude, chill the hell out...joking or not, it is not funny and pretty discouraging to be talking to a fellow enthusiast like that. What is with the waffle term, that is quite annoying as well because no one else has any idea what you mean besides Ego's.
Tempted to report a post like that...

wow dude you certain don't have humor in your life.... if you are really like that then simple ignore it, you don't have to be so up tight

if you don't like waffles then don't enjoy it... good for you, its my way of joking around... And its nothing to do with Ego's wow... what sort of world did you take my comments dude?

well wte I replied to you earlier including waffles... it was meant as I was joking with you, you were the one who said that I should go water tripping with me, my comment was I don't need water I'm good enough with Air at 4.1Ghz.

And in no way am I insulting... my whole comment is a joke & being sarcastic I even wrote it in it. If a person replies having faces "





















etc...." or saying food words in it... the person is joking around.. trying to make a conversation in a random manner.... if the person does not include any of that then the person is being entirely serious in the conversation between them. And you most certainly know I am joking around.

And if you didn't read clearly enough the ending of my comment to that user... I am most certainly helping him giving ideas to improve his air cooling.... it was not entirely of me being random with him... just playful jokes.. but at least I am actually helping out


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
wow dude you certain don't have humor in your life.... if you are really like that then simple ignore it, you don't have to be so up tight

if you don't like waffles then don't enjoy it... good for you, its my way of joking around... And its nothing to do with Ego's wow... what sort of world did you take my comments dude?

well wte I replied to you earlier including waffles... it was meant as I was joking with you, you were the one who said that I should go water tripping with me, my comment was I don't need water I'm good enough with Air at 4.1Ghz.

And in no way am I insulting... my whole comment is a joke & being sarcastic I even wrote it in it. If a person replies having faces "





















etc...." or saying food words in it... the person is joking around.. trying to make a conversation in a random manner.... if the person does not include any of that then the person is being entirely serious in the conversation between them. And you most certainly know I am joking around.

And if you didn't read clearly enough the ending of my comment to that user... I am most certainly helping him giving ideas to improve his air cooling.... it was not entirely of me being random with him... just playful jokes.. but at least I am actually helping out

Except, that was not funny...and yes, I have a great sense of humor especially after the years I have spent on the internet and forums.

Egos is a waffle brand, I figured you would know that easily seeing as how you seem to love waffles









Sarcasm and tone of voice does not convey over the internet, therefore making that just a stupid comment.


----------



## LexLuthor

Hi, everyone..
I just found this forum, and let me tell you guys, it's reaaaally good..








I builded my system 1 month ago, and now I'm into OCing my 955..
For this moments, I was able to get it at 3.91 GHz, and so far, after almost 2 hours of Prime95 (running at background while I'm posting), the system hasn't crashed, so I think I'm doing good..








By the way, I'm not so much into "uploading images" to the forum, as I don't know how, but I would really like to post my screenshot to you, so you could feedback to me...









For now, here's my system specs:
Cpu: 955 BE
Name: LexLuthor
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3917.11 MHz
ref*multi: 244.8x16
CPU voltage: 1.464
CPU-NB: (don't know where to read it..







)
nb frequency: 2203
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB 653Mhz DDR3 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
cooling: Thermaltake Frio
OS: 7 64-bit

Anything else, it's well received..
Best regards..


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LexLuthor* 
Hi, everyone..
I just found this forum, and let me tell you guys, it's reaaaally good..








I builded my system 1 month ago, and now I'm into OCing my 955..
For this moments, I was able to get it at 3.91 GHz, and so far, after almost 2 hours of Prime95 (running at background while I'm posting), the system hasn't crashed, so I think I'm doing good..








By the way, I'm not so much into "uploading images" to the forum, as I don't know how, but I would really like to post my screenshot to you, so you could feedback to me...









For now, here's my system specs:
Cpu: 955 BE
Name: LexLuthor
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3917.11 MHz
ref*multi: 244.8x16
CPU voltage: 1.464
CPU-NB: (don't know where to read it..







)
nb frequency: 2203
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB 653Mhz DDR3 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
cooling: Thermaltake Frio
OS: 7 64-bit

Anything else, it's well received..
Best regards..

















welcome to OCN forums and good job.keep it up


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LexLuthor* 
Hi, everyone..
I just found this forum, and let me tell you guys, it's reaaaally good..








I builded my system 1 month ago, and now I'm into OCing my 955..
For this moments, I was able to get it at 3.91 GHz, and so far, after almost 2 hours of Prime95 (running at background while I'm posting), the system hasn't crashed, so I think I'm doing good..








By the way, I'm not so much into "uploading images" to the forum, as I don't know how, but I would really like to post my screenshot to you, so you could feedback to me...









For now, here's my system specs:
Cpu: 955 BE
Name: LexLuthor
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3917.11 MHz
ref*multi: 244.8x16
CPU voltage: 1.464
CPU-NB: (don't know where to read it..







)
nb frequency: 2203
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB 653Mhz DDR3 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
cooling: Thermaltake Frio
OS: 7 64-bit

Anything else, it's well received..
Best regards..
















the easiest is to press "Prt Scr" on your keyboard, next to scroll lock
Then open paint and press "Ctrl+V" then save it on your desktop. Next, go to www.imageshack.com and upload it there. At the bottom of the image, several links will appear, copy (Ctrl+C) the "Direct link" URL, then when you are about to post something here, click the icon that has a mountain and a yellow sky, just underneath the "undo" icon. Then paste (Ctrl+V) the link into the box that appears. viola

EDIT: to get your CPU-NB voltage, look up the value you have set in your BIOS, if it's on auto, should be 1.1 or 1.12


----------



## LexLuthor

Thanx a lot, guys..
Well, let's see if I made it..

















I did have the screenshots, just didn't know how to load them..
If I'm correct, there it is.. How it looks like, I mean, the numbers??..
The screenshot was made after 2 hours of Prime95..

Best regards..


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Nice OC!

My chip can't do 3.9 stable









You guys think 1188MHz cas 5 DDR2 24/7 is decent? that's what I'm gunning for at the moment
I have 1178Mhz down easy


----------



## LexLuthor

Well, I gotta tell you, guys..
Since I use an Asus Crosshair IV Formula, it came with a program called TurboV, which makes some iterations so it can get as high as possible the entire system.. The problem is, that the software makes a flash stability test in each iteration, and I was able to see it reach 4.00 GHz, and when it increases some value trying to reach 4.1, then it crashes and takes two iterations back as the stable and highest one. In my case, when the program reaches 4.0, takes back to 3.85...
So, what I did, is to take the last readings before it crashes (at 3.9), put them into the Bios, and then test stability.. As you can see, it didn't crashes..















So, my next step will be to repeat the loops that the programs do, and then take notes about the 4.0 readings, put those into the Bios, and try to test stability..
The only problem is that where I live is a hot country, so my room temps are around from 25 to 32 Â°C, so I have to keep an eye on my 955's temps..














..
Best regards, and thanx for the feedback.. Is good to know that there's a place like you guys are building with this one..
















EDIT:
Fear Of Oneself: maybe you can't reach 3.9 due to your chipset limitations.. As I can read from your sig, it's a 770 chipset mobo???..


----------



## Fear of Oneself

yea, Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3

the chipset is liquid cooled tho


----------



## LexLuthor

Well, despise not all pieces of harware OC iqual having the same components, perhaps you can't reach more OC due a chipset limitation.. Don't get me wrong, maybe I'm mistaken, but sincerelly it's the first time I see somebody OCing with that chipset, so I'm guessing that's the cause..

Anyway, I supposed you've updated your Bios and stuffs to get everything as new as it can go, so maybe I'm wrong..









Any other guys/forums that have response you about it??..









Best regards..


----------



## karlok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Are you dumb or lost in space.....
ahahha come on seriously.... ARE YOU SERIOUS DUDE???

You put there "Name: Almost 4" are you that dumb enough????
You have to put there your FORUM MEMBER NAME ahahahaaa
Correct way: "Name: karlok" =P

I'm just being sarcastic.... but hopefully you aren't that waffle on your brain









At all honesty seeing your temps.... please forget about that overclock(at least with your current cooling solution)... if you are going to be overclocking to be safe stay inside the 50's c zone under full load(preferable max load to be under 58c)... and according to your pictures its 65c... holygod.. bro the limit(considered UN-SAFE) on AMD Phenom II is 62c-64c you are running hotter than the limit

Maybe change the fans of that cooler(Sorry no idea for fans, not sure what works great for that cooler.. but I'd recommend AP15 or ultrakaze 2k or 3k rpms) & the thermal paste(try any of these: MX-2, MX-3, AS5 or Shin-Etsu G751 or Shin-Etsu x23)... reseating will definitely improve the cooling


I didn't know I had to include so many details but...

1. Im upgrading to a scythe mugen within a week
2. I wont be doing anything processor intensive within that week, and I never get higher than 41C at idle or just browsing the internet, usually sitting at 38-39C
3. I usually dont clock it this high anyway, I OC'ed it this high just for the sake of this thread
4. I used ****ty coolermaster stock thermal paste that came with my heatsink because I didnt have anything better at the time
5. Running Prime95 for three hours at this high of a overclock with that heatsink.. course its gonna go above 60C
6. The only thing I do thats remotely processor intensive is playing games, and Id be lucky if it went above 59C. If I was using any programs that are processor intensive and not just benchmarks and stability test I woulda got an i5
7. Sorry about the name thing, if you havent seen Im kinda brand new to this forum so I thought we were supposed to name our system not just say our name

Also, I made a mistake, my NB-CPU voltage is 1.416 not 1.146


----------



## karlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *karlok*


I didn't know I had to include so many details but...

1. Im upgrading to a scythe mugen within a week
2. I wont be doing anything processor intensive within that week, and I never get higher than 41C at idle or just browsing the internet, usually sitting at 38-39C 
3. I usually dont clock it this high anyway, I OC'ed it this high just for the sake of this thread
4. I used ****ty coolermaster stock thermal paste that came with my heatsink because I didnt have anything better at the time
5. Running Prime95 for three hours at this high of a overclock with that heatsink.. course its gonna go above 60C 
6. The only thing I do thats remotely processor intensive is playing games, and Id be lucky if it went above 59C. If I was using any programs that are processor intensive and not just benchmarks and stability test I woulda got an i5
7. Sorry about the name thing, if you havent seen Im kinda brand new to this forum so I thought we were supposed to name our system not just say our name

Also, I made a mistake, my NB-CPU voltage is 1.416 not 1.146



One last thing, I had my CPU voltage too high anyway, I put it down to 1.450 (for some reasons reads 1.440 in CPUz) and now my chip isnt even hitting 60C. Didnt have time for a three hour prime95 test but heres some proof if you need. Nearly 50Gflops in intelburn.


----------



## LexLuthor

karlok:
Well, I readed all the guides that are at the beginning of this post, and somewhere it's mentioned that it's advisable not to rise the CPU Voltage up to 1.5V.. That's because (according to one of the guides) AMD's processors heat a lot over that value..
So that's why I try to keep Vcore under 1.5V..
If you can, would be better..








Best regards..


----------



## karlok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LexLuthor* 
karlok:
Well, I readed all the guides that are at the beginning of this post, and somewhere it's mentioned that it's advisable not to rise the CPU Voltage up to 1.5V.. That's because (according to one of the guides) AMD's processors heat a lot over that value..
So that's why I try to keep Vcore under 1.5V..
If you can, would be better..








Best regards..









Oh, you musta read it wrong, I never did have it at 1.5V, right now its at .145V so dont worry about me


----------



## LexLuthor

karlok..
What I meant to say is that when you get more closer to the 1.5V, more the heat your CPU's gonna generate..
When you said "I put it down to 1.450 now my chip isnt even hitting 60C", I thought you have it higher, and then put it down...















Sorry, my bad..















Best regards..


----------



## LexLuthor

Okey, here I go:

Cpu: 955 BE
Name: LexLuthor
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3917.11 MHz
ref*multi: 244.8x16
CPU voltage: 1.464
CPU-NB: ?
nb frequency: 2203
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB 653Mhz DDR3 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
cooling: Thermaltake Frio
OS: 7 64-bit
GFlops: 49.9

IntelBurn Test High:









Prime95 over 2 hours. If needed more time, please let me know. At the beginning of the post, it says "2-3 hours", so 2 and a quarter hours should be good?..


















If some more data is needed, please let me know..















Best regards..


----------



## fl0w3n

LexLuthor: Nice setup, I am currently working on a very similar one.
Have you tried to push for 4ghz just to get that magical number? Have you tried an odd Multi?

I am working on 200*20 right now, which I of course would love to work but I am pessimistic about the all even multi and reference haha.

The reason I don't do an odd one and bump the ref clock right now is because I have only been bumping/testing the core this weekend, and my HT/NB/Ram are all at stock settings and I don't want to start having to wildly guess around at voltages for why I BSoD once I get into the wacky multiples.

Any input guys?


----------



## fl0w3n

Herm, well OCCT simply did a "quack quack quack" and popped up the fail files, no crash or anything...That seems promising haha.

But, what does this mean in my terms of adjusting? IIRC it is an issue with my ram specifically?


----------



## LexLuthor

Hi, OGH.. Thanx for the reply..
Well, I'll try to get 4.0 GHz in the near future, is just that it take me some time to sit me down and start the iterations.. And family and work sometimes don't give me truce..
















About your way to OC, I readed in one of the guides at the first post that said it's better to rise the other stuffs than just the multiplier, so be carefull about that..

Please, if you can, keep us posted to see how it works..






















EDIT: have you tried the TurboV software, that came with the mobo??.. It gives me the way to reach this setup...


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LexLuthor* 
Hi, OGH.. Thanx for the reply..
Well, I'll try to get 4.0 GHz in the near future, is just that it take me some time to sit me down and start the iterations.. And family and work sometimes don't give me truce..
















About your way to OC, I readed in one of the guides at the first post that said it's better to rise the other stuffs than just the multiplier, so be carefull about that..

Please, if you can, keep us posted to see how it works..






















EDIT: have you tried the TurboV software, that came with the mobo??.. It gives me the way to reach this setup...










Yeah I definitely understand about the time part haha.

Yes this is true as well but testing purpose's I am just interested what will happen.

I actually am at 20.5x200 right now, with a 2.8ghz NB I have been busy using my computer for the past hour normally instead and I am now going to try gaming to see what happens.


----------



## ny_driver

To update post#4459...the memory was @ 1672MHz 7-7-7-24-27-1T....sorry.

Cpu: 965BE
Name: Racing Simulator
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4515MHz
ref*multi: 251*18
CPU voltage: 1.5v
CPU-NB: 1.5v
NB frequency: 3010MHz
NB volts: 1.12
RAM: 2 GB OCZ Platinum 1672MHz-7-7-7-24-27-1T-1.82v
Motherboard: Crosshair IV Formula
cooling: 6500 BTU - A/C chiller
OS: 7 64-bit


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


To update post#4459...the memory was @ 1672MHz 7-7-7-24-27-1T....sorry.

Cpu: 965BE
Name: Racing Simulator
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4515MHz
ref*multi: 251*18
CPU voltage: 1.5v
CPU-NB: 1.5v
NB frequency: 3010MHz
NB volts: 1.12
RAM: 2 GB OCZ Platinum 1672MHz-7-7-7-24-27-1T-1.82v
Motherboard: Crosshair IV Formula
cooling: 6500 BTU - A/C chiller
OS: 7 64-bit












home made cooler?


----------



## ny_driver

Yup.







4605MHz....seems pretty stable


----------



## LexLuthor

ny_driver:
Wow, dude, nice OC.. Very nice..








I'll try to reach 4.0 in this days and see how much can I go..
BTW, I'm thinkin' on gettin' an A/C too, for my room and rig as well.. Jajaja..
As I can see, it'll work to cool a little more my system..
















Best regards..


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Yup.







4605MHz....seems pretty stable 

lol ***?










What are you using for cpu contact?


----------



## saint19

Can somebody help me? I can not pass the 3.8GHz stable with the rig in my sig, the 955 is the C2 revision and I get errors in LinX at 4 minutes after star run it.

CPU: 955 C2
Multiplier: x19
Reference clock: 200
CPU voltage: 1.4V
NB frequency: 2600
NB voltage: 1.3V
RAM: DDR3-1600 8-8-8-24 @ 1.65V

What could be the problem?


----------



## koven

^ have you tried increasing vcore? try 1.45v and see if it's stable..


----------



## _DemolidoR_

Cpu: Phenom 2 X4 *BE* 955
Name: Demonkiller's Joy
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3915
ref*multi: 261*15
CPU voltage: 1.5
CPU-NB: 1.275
nb frequency: 2610
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: G Skill Black Pi DDR2-800 @870 4-4-4-12 1.9v
Motherboard: Gigabyte MA790X-UD3P
cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus *2 fans*
OS: Se7en 32 bit
GFLOPS: 38.79GFlops


----------



## _DemolidoR_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


Can somebody help me? I can not pass the 3.8GHz stable with the rig in my sig, the 955 is the C2 revision and I get errors in LinX at 4 minutes after star run it.

CPU: 955 C2
Multiplier: x19
Reference clock: 200
CPU voltage: 1.4V
NB frequency: 2600
NB voltage: 1.3V
RAM: DDR3-1600 8-8-8-24 @ 1.65V

What could be the problem?


Hey dude, try raising the FSB and leaving the multiplier on a normal range (13~16.5), asso, decrease your NB-Volt, what you want to increase is, CPU-NB Volt, not your NB-Volt


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_DemolidoR_*


Cpu: Phenom 2 X4 *BE* 955
Name: Demonkiller's Joy
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3915
ref*multi: 261*15
CPU voltage: 1.5
CPU-NB: 1.275
nb frequency: 2610
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: G Skill Black Pi DDR2-800 @870 4-4-4-12 1.9v
Motherboard: Gigabyte MA790X-UD3P
cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus *2 fans*
OS: Se7en 32 bit
GFLOPS: 38.79GFlops


hmm weird 38 gflops? i'm at 3.8ghz with 48 gflops.. 51 @ 4ghz


----------



## saint19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_DemolidoR_* 
Hey dude, try raising the FSB and leaving the multiplier on a normal range (13~16.5), asso, decrease your NB-Volt, what you want to increase is, CPU-NB Volt, not your NB-Volt

But if I rise the FBS my RAM frequency also rise up right?, what max voltage can support the CPU-NB? I tried with 1.2V and isn't stable and what the difference between both NB and CPU-NB?

Thanks for the help


----------



## LexLuthor

Hi, everyone..
Well, this is a tricky situation..
See, I've trying to OC up to 4.0GHz, and all the times I get a crash..






















I've been trying this numbers:
252x16=4032 / 241x17=4097 / 245x16.5=4042.5 , etc, etc, etc..

But, I set all the other options in Auto, like all the voltages and frequencies (RAM, NB, HT Freq, etc, etc)
Did you notice any strange using this methodology, I mean, changing just 2 pharameters and let everything else in Auto???
Is correct to do this??.. I mean, I've readed some who did it and work, but I just feel something is missing..
Best regards to all of you, and thanx for any reply...


----------



## fl0w3n

I'm not really submitting this for the thread yet, as I feel I can push farther...this is just what I got last night.

Per something I read here in the past few days, I decided to try an 18.5 multi and it seems to love it


























Vcore is 1.50 exact via DMM, and CPU/NB is 1.36 exact via DMM. Still need to eventually tighten the ram, but I don't know how much I will get because the system only likes a 1:4 divider.


----------



## fl0w3n

I'm gettin some errors I have never seen before in prime, I forgot to SS them...but they were two new ones (the normal being "rounding exceeded expected .5" or w.e.)

Something along the lines of "possible hardware error sum exceeded" which repeated about 10 times instantly and resulted in a "hardware error detected maximum number of errors reached" and a stopped worker

The other actually gave me numbers, saying it got 4.109238470192750918275123e3 or something when it expected 1.342094572309547095e10

Do these results mean anything different than the standard "Hardware Error Found" ?

grabbed a SS of it this time


----------



## koven

^ ram error?


----------



## saint19

A lot of RAM error.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 
^ ram error?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *saint19* 
A lot of RAM error.

Does a regular rounding error ".5 expected less than .4" point to ram too?

Hmm, wouldn't doubt it... ram's SPD is 800mhz and I am currently running it at 895mhz with very loose timing.

However, my current setup does not seem to like any divider other than 1:4 ... since I am only getting errors and not BSOD I wonder if I can get that ram stable lol

Considering the IMC can handle DDR2 and DDR3, and the respective Volts of 2.5 and 1.5, I am assuming my IMC can handle some extra volts while using DDR3. It just comes down to what my sticks can handle Voltage wise. As long as my temps are fine, will the sticks be fine if I were to theoretically push near 2.0v on them?
Correct me if I am wrong on any of this.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Hmm, wouldn't doubt it... ram's SPD is 800mhz and I am currently running it at 895mhz with very loose timing.

However, my current setup does not seem to like any divider other than 1:4 ... since I am only getting errors and not BSOD I wonder if I can get that ram stable lol

throw NB volts at it

had the same issue, bring the NB, not CPU-NB up

...mind you when i did that, my errors became BSOD's


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
throw NB volts at it

had the same issue, bring the NB, not CPU-NB up

...mind you when i did that, my errors became BSOD's

Yes, I ran into the same issue...why did they turn into BSoD's?

The NB itself is what is controlling the bus frequency, correct?

Since I am pushing my OC through bus speed mainly now, it would make sense I need NB volts. I pushed mine from 1.1 to 1.2 and it did not seem to make a difference, albeit the BSoD.

BTW I have been running Large FFT's because of the maximum heat, I want to see what my loop can handle currently.

Am I stressing my CPU/NB link enough to consider it stable? Because I seem to be lucky and it has just been happily following my bus speed up and currently resides at 2.908GHz. One divider lower results in a BSoD, however.


----------



## fl0w3n

Kept bumping the NB and the errors kept happening instantly in prime, finally juiced it up to 1.5v and got a pretty instant blurred screen then BSoD. Actual NB V is 1.49 via my MM.

After the BSoD, I left NB at 1.49v and bumped the DRAM from 1.70v (actually reads 1.66v via MM) to 1.75v via MM and it went back to instant errors.

This is getting weird continuing to edit posts...but I also don't want to continue to just post more.

Let me know if it is easier to understand me/better to just go back and edit my posts with more information, or post more information as I find it like this one.


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Kept bumping the NB and the errors kept happening instantly in prime, finally juiced it up to 1.5v and got a pretty instant blurred screen then BSoD. Actual NB V is 1.49 via my MM.

After the BSoD, I left NB at 1.49v and bumped the DRAM from 1.70v (actually reads 1.66v via MM) to 1.75v via MM and it went back to instant errors.

This is getting weird continuing to edit posts...but I also don't want to continue to just post more.

Let me know if it is easier to understand me/better to just go back and edit my posts with more information, or post more information as I find it like this one.

try leaving your fsb at 200 and up the multiplier 20. thats alot of nb voltage. i think your fine at 1.25 to 1.35volts for the nb. where is your cpu-nb voltaage at anyways?


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleepergsr* 
try leaving your fsb at 200 and up the multiplier 20. thats alot of nb voltage. i think your fine at 1.25 to 1.35volts for the nb. where is your cpu-nb voltaage at anyways?

I've already been stable at 200*20, but 200*20.5 would not stop BSoD.

Yeah it was just experimental voltage, just to see if it would affect the results at all. I will back them down again in a minute.

These are all my readings via MM @ idle, BIOS may vary slightly.

CPU: 1.501
VDDNB: 1.40
NB: 1.44
DRAM: 1.80

223.7MHz bus speed X 18.5 multi
2237.4MHz HT
2908.9MHz NB
895MHz DRAM


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
I've already been stable at 200*20, but 200*20.5 would not stop BSoD.

Yeah it was just experimental voltage, just to see if it would affect the results at all. I will back them down again in a minute.

These are all my readings via MM @ idle, BIOS may vary slightly.

CPU: 1.501
VDDNB: 1.40
NB: 1.44
DRAM: 1.80

223.7MHz bus speed X 18.5 multi
2237.4MHz HT
2908.9MHz NB
895MHz DRAM

Jesus, my shiznit could never POST that fast


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Jesus, my shiznit could never POST that fast

Yeah, my 965 could never get 4.0 stable...so I sold it to my dad and picked up one of Spec's old 955's and that is what I am clocking now.

I think I might just be at a temperature wall, because nothing I do volt wise gets me past the errors in prime...and I am chillen at 55-56* under load so I don't want to add more vcore. I need to clean my loop out real good and try when it is not almost 100* outside.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Yeah, my 965 could never get 4.0 stable...so I sold it to my dad and picked up one of Spec's old 955's and that is what I am clocking now.

I think I might just be at a temperature wall, because nothing I do volt wise gets me past the errors in prime...and I am chillen at 55-56* under load so I don't want to add more vcore. I need to clean my loop out real good and try when it is not almost 100* outside.

lol, you monkey! I was talking with spec on vent and I asked him if I could buy that 955, but he said he already sold it, dang, you got it. So gappo said "you ****er, get a C3 off newegg" so i did, and this one's ass


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MetalBeerSolid* 
Cpu: 955
Name: MetalBeerSolid
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3750
ref*multi: 250*15
CPU voltage: 1.312
CPU-NB: 1.35
nb frequency: 2000
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB 1333Mhz DDR3 7-6-5-15-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 870A-UD3
cooling: CM Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 47.1

















Got my NB OC'd a bit now, new nb frequency is 2250. (2500 won't post for the most part, and when it does I get BSOD







) That's all that's changed, except now my GFLOPS are 48.7


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
lol, you monkey! I was talking with spec on vent and I asked him if I could buy that 955, but he said he already sold it, dang, you got it. So gappo said "you ****er, get a C3 off newegg" so i did, and this one's ass

You think yours sucks? Mine can't even do 3.8









Even 3.7 wasn't stable at first, until I upped the bus speed and dropped the multiplier.

I'll just go with the fact that I'm Canadian. It's the reason I get screwed out of most things.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MetalBeerSolid* 
You think yours sucks? Mine can't even do 3.8









Even 3.7 wasn't stable at first, until I upped the bus speed and dropped the multiplier.

I'll just go with the fact that I'm Canadian. It's the reason I get screwed out of most things.









dude, my new BIOS has a hard time keeping 3.6 stable

...I'm Canadian too, born and raised

I swear to heyzues, If I flash my BIOS to an older version, I better get 3.8 fully stable or else, I'm asking for an i5 for Xmas


----------



## blackalphabet

can i join the Phenom II x4 9x5 OC club ?




























i'm still having problems with getting my core temps to read on cpu-z and HWM.

i've only been upping my multiplier and testing, its been going great, no errors.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
dude, my new BIOS has a hard time keeping 3.6 stable

*...I'm Canadian too, born and raised*

I swear to heyzues, If I flash my BIOS to an older version, I better get 3.8 fully stable or else, I'm asking for an i5 for Xmas

That's why we get the crap CPU's! I knew it!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackalphabet* 
can i join the Phenom II x4 9x5 OC club ?




























i'm still having problems with getting my core temps to read on cpu-z and HWM.

i've only been upping my multiplier and testing, its been going great, no errors.

dude, you're missing a lot of info, I won't add you yet

I need CPU-NB voltage
NB voltage
NB clock
RAM clocks + timings
cooling
OS
Gflops

Please put your information in this format
Cpu: 955
Username: Fear of oneself
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3750
ref*multi: 221*17
CPU voltage: 1.44
CPU-NB: 1.45
nb frequency: 2431
NB volts: 1.4
RAM: 4GB 1178MHz DDR2 5-5-5-15-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
cooling: water cooling/apogee GTZ
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 49

(cause that's the order of the columns on the spread sheets, so i can add you in <10 seconds)


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

I feel stupid for not realizing that I could increase the NB volts. Got my CPU NB even higher now lol.

Cpu: 955
Name: MetalBeerSolid
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3750
ref*multi: 250*15
CPU voltage: 1.312
CPU-NB: 1.225
nb frequency: 2500
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz 7-6-5-15-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 870A-UD3
cooling: CM Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 49










CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1407586


----------



## shaddix

Anyone ever burnt up their CPU with too much voltage even if temps were ok?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaddix* 
Anyone ever burnt up their CPU with too much voltage even if temps were ok?

no, not on Phenom II's

Gappo had his 1090T at 1.84v iirc

Guys, I'll try to update tomorrow, it takes forever and is a pain with one monitor, and my desktop currently doesn't have windows on it...and is being a pain in the butt


----------



## shaddix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
no, not on Phenom II's

Gappo had his 1090T at 1.84v iirc

Guys, I'll try to update tomorrow, it takes forever and is a pain with one monitor, and my desktop currently doesn't have windows on it...and is being a pain in the butt

Damn awesome. I'm going to crank my junk up! 95w 1055T and at 1.5v I only ever hit 54C and max I think is 71 so I'll bump my voltage up to 1.6 and see if I can do 4.2ghz!


----------



## blackalphabet

tested with Prime95 for 7 hours & tested with IntelBurn on HIGH

max load temp: 56-57 C
idle/standy load temp: 42 C




























does anything seem wrong ? please let me know

Cpu: AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE
Username: BlackAlphabet
Stepping: 3 or C3
Frequency: 3838
ref*multi: 202.0 x 19.0
CPU voltage: 1.392
CPU-NB: ??? <=== where to find that?
NB Freq: 2222.0
NB volts: ??? <=== where to find that?
RAM: 4GB 673.3MHz DDR3 7-8-7-24-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890FX-UD5
cooling: Hyper 212+
OS: Windows 7 64-Bit
GFLOPS: 45


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
lol, you monkey! I was talking with spec on vent and I asked him if I could buy that 955, but he said he already sold it, dang, you got it. So gappo said "you ****er, get a C3 off newegg" so i did, and this one's ass

Ha ha I actually bought it from another member he had sold it to. It is pretty sweet


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Ha ha I actually bought it from another member he had sold it to. It is pretty sweet









Nice, happy it worked out for you









Finally got windows up and running again, so now I'm back in action.

What do you guys think of this thread? Should I add anything or is it good as is?

There is also code for a thingy for sigs, in the OP, same as mine, but says member instead of owner...just incase you guys didn't know/see


----------



## WIGILOCO

Cpu: 965BE
Username: WIGILOCO
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3800
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.4750
CPU-NB: 1.35
nb frequency: 2600
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB 1333MHz 7-7-7-20 1T
Motherboard: Asus M4A78T-E
cooling: Xigmatek Balder SD1283
OS: 7 64-bit

16H prime95 blend test stable, will post screenshot if needed when I get home.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Nice, happy it worked out for you









Finally got windows up and running again, so now I'm back in action.

What do you guys think of this thread? Should I add anything or is it good as is?

There is also code for a thingy for sigs, in the OP, same as mine, but says member instead of owner...just incase you guys didn't know/see

Thanks, me too. I just need to work on getting my temps even lower because I think I am just at a heat wall right now.

A pretty cool idea would be a good collection of some more informative posts about these chips at the beginning. There is already some good stuff, but I feel like a lot of it is from pre-c3 955 and I know there has been some pretty good stuff posted about these chips in random threads. Just a thought.

Good job otherwise


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Thanks, me too. I just need to work on getting my temps even lower because I think I am just at a heat wall right now.

A pretty cool idea would be a good collection of some more informative posts about these chips at the beginning. There is already some good stuff, but I feel like a lot of it is from pre-c3 955 and I know there has been some pretty good stuff posted about these chips in random threads. Just a thought.

Good job otherwise









Alright, I'll see what I can find, I'll talk with people, and do some research, I'll look into adding it to the bottom of the OP, thanks for the suggestion! Much appreciated


----------



## Tatakai All

Hey guys, it's been a while since I lasted posted in this thread. I've been messing around with my new 480, but I have been keeping an eye on it though.

I need help with oc'ing the NB, I've heard that oc'ing the NB gets good gains. I have it currently set to auto. What would be a good setting for my current oc? I've always left the NB alone so I have no idea what are proper settings and voltage. Also is this a good oc for my 480? It's not getting bottlenecked right?


----------



## karlok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karlok* 
Heres what I got:

Cpu: 955
Name: Karlok
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3944
ref*multi: 232*17
CPU voltage: 1.483
CPU-NB: 1.146
DRAM: 1.725
NB: 1.160
HT Link: 1.260
nb frequency: 2320
RAM: 4GB 1237Mhz DDR3 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: MSI 870A-G54
cooling: air cooling/CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ (push/pull)
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 49

Any time I try for 4.0Ghz it doesnt work







This is close enough tho, Ive seen it hit 50GFLOPS but for the sake of doing this fast I only ran intelburn once so yeah 49 is fine









Ive been waiting to get into the chart thing forever now, and Im still not in there, the OC I posted before is 100% stable as seen in the pictures (three hour Prime95) yet Im still not in the chart lol

btw i hit 50Gflops with the same OC as before (except as I stated, cpu voltage is at 1.45 now)


----------



## MrRight

Hey guys, this is my best for tonight.
I know I know the NB is not higher than previously only 2459 ( it was 2600) but just for CPU OC, next step is to realign the NB up to 2.6Ghz.

Name: Mr.Righr (Ra per CPU-Z)
CPU: 955
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3895.7
ref*multi: 205*19
CPU voltage: 1.472 (1.475 da bios)
CPU-NB: 1.3
NB frequency: 2459.9
NB volts: Auto
Bus : 205
HT: 2050.1
RAM: 4GB 1600Mhz DDR3 7-7-7-20-1T
Motherboard: GA-MA790XT-UD4P
BIOS: F7
Cooling: Noctua NH-D14 (NO ULNA, FULL SPEED)
Temp:33Â°C Idle, 55Â°C Full
Ambient around 20 Â°C
CPU-Z ID: 1411363

OCCT, CPU-Z, HWmonitor, Wprime 2010-09-28
Everest Benchmark Memory 2010-09-28


----------



## OCDULTRA

Hey it seems you guys are getting way more GFlops then me...Im only getting 35 at 3.8Ghz overclock with NB Multiplier at 10x and stock voltage. Also running 1.4Vcore, any ideas why this is?


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OCDULTRA* 
Hey it seems you guys are getting way more GFlops then me...Im only getting 35 at 3.8Ghz overclock with NB Multiplier at 10x and stock voltage. Also running 1.4Vcore, any ideas why this is?

Increase NB speed, tighten RAM timings, measure GFLOPs with IBT (always gives me better results than LinX)


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Thanks, me too. I just need to work on getting my temps even lower because I think I am just at a heat wall right now.

A pretty cool idea would be a good collection of some more informative posts about these chips at the beginning. There is already some good stuff, but I feel like a lot of it is from pre-c3 955 and I know there has been some pretty good stuff posted about these chips in random threads. Just a thought.

Good job otherwise









I put some stuff in the OP

I would gladly explain why there is the CPU-NB voltage and the NB voltage in the BIOS, and the geography of what talks to what on AM2+/AM3 motherboards, but you guys think it would make the OP too 56k unfriendly/tedious?


----------



## koven

i'm getting 49-50 gflops at only 3.75ghz??

and only 50-51 gflops at 4.0ghz??

what the heck


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 
i'm getting 49-50 gflops at only 3.75ghz??

and only 50-51 gflops at 4.0ghz??

what the heck










are you changing the HT ref. or the multi to get to 4GHz?

The IMC (northbridge) frequency makes a big difference, (adds maybe 1-2 Gflops) so if you're only multi-ing it to get to 4GHz, that would explain the little gain.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
I put some stuff in the OP

I would gladly explain why there is the CPU-NB voltage and the NB voltage in the BIOS, and the geography of what talks to what on AM2+/AM3 motherboards, but you guys think it would make the OP too 56k unfriendly/tedious?

Nice updates









I didn't know that the only difference between 965 and 955 was that 965's came from a better cut. To bad my 965 seemed to be a lesser of the better cuts compared to my 955's top of the top cuts lol.

As for the voltages and geography explanation, just make it a post here at the end and then link to it on the first page I think...with a nice "title" to the link. That way we can still get the info but like you said its not a 56k killer (not like any one uses 56k any more lol)

Damn...I have been talking to Spec and Gappo and I am super tempted to put my setup under the phase again to just have some fun...maybe this weekend


----------



## Fear of Oneself

With AM2+ and AM3, AMD has changed it up a bit, and because of our previous knowledge and what intel runs, as well as CPUz's notation.

*Difference between CPU-NB and NB*
The 'northbridge' we see in CPUz under the memory tab, really is not the northbridge. This would be the case one an Intel 775 setup and 1366 the northbridge controls the memory, or is the CPU's link to the memory. On AMD, it is actually the IMC (Internal Memory Controller) which serves partly the same purpose as the Northbridge, but not quite.

The IMC (labeled as NB in CPUz) is actually built into the CPU on AM3, so the system can directly speak to the RAM. There are advantages and disadvantages to this.
1: great for people who don't overclock
2: sucks for people who overclock

this is because it builds heat inside the chip, other than the cores. And it also makes overclocking MUCH less predicable. Meaning, you're hoping you luck out and get a good CPU, or else you'll be ridin the blue screen train.

The IMC voltage is controlled by *CPU-NB* that (so I've heard) is good up to 1.55v 24/7, but I wouldn't put more than 1.45v 24/7.

This leaves your 'straight up' northbridge (in the BIOS this is the *NB* voltage) inside the chipset. That ONLY controls PCI-e lanes. So voltage on this is not too too crucial, but it means that the max voltage is designated by the board.

My old ASUS M4N82 Deluxe (980a chipset), wouldn't let me go passed 1.4 in the BIOS, but the value was red at 1.3. My GA-MA770-UD3 (AMD 770 chipset) allows me to put up to 1.8v through the northbridge.

*So this is what AM3 looks like:*
CPU talks directly to the RAM via the IMC.
The CPU talks to the PCI-e slots via the Northbridge in the Chipset
(there are actually 3 PCI-e slots on this board, but you get the point)









*Intel (up to 1156, which is similar to AM3) looks like this:*
CPU talks only to the chipset, where the northbridge talks to the RAM and the PCI-e lanes.









That's why people get confused.
But basically, the CPU-NB is what you need to up volt in cause you get bluescreens, because it is caused by a memory error. (At least, that's what I've found)

Just for teh lulz, the chipset is found usually under the CPU and on top of the 1st PCI-e lane under a heatsink that has the company's logo on it








^ that's my board, and the chipset is liquid cooled...didn't make a lick of difference than stock cooling

That's just what I've picked up from OCN and research...feel free to give me more suggestions for topics.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Ah, so I need to up the CPU NB volts if I keep getting bluescreens. Thanks!

Also, do you think I should buy this mosfet HS for this board?


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Ok, more tweaking:

Cpu: 955
Name: MetalBeerSolid
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3825
ref*multi: 201.3*19
CPU voltage: 1.360
CPU-NB: 1.225
nb frequency: 2416
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz 7-6-5-15-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 870A-UD3
cooling: CM Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 50

Stability:








Gigaflops:


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MetalBeerSolid* 
Ah, so I need to up the CPU NB volts if I keep getting bluescreens. Thanks!

Also, do you think I should buy this mosfet HS for this board?

As far as i can see, you don't have holes in the board to mount it. On mine, i just used like 15 GPU RAMsinks adjacent to one another to cool the MOSFETs


----------



## OCDULTRA

Ok, so I tightened up my timings, and OCed the northbridge to 2400Mhz..Now im getting 41 G flops. Could i be missing some because I am running an am2+ motherboard? What are your guys NB's running at?

Edit: BTW at 3.8 Ghz and 1.4VCore im getting 52C Max temp on full load.. Do I have any room to hit 4 ghz...or is the performance difference not even worth it?


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
As far as i can see, you don't have holes in the board to mount it. On mine, i just used like 15 GPU RAMsinks adjacent to one another to cool the MOSFETs

No, the holes are there. That heatsink is the perfect size. In the reviews, everyone was recommending it for my board.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OCDULTRA* 
Ok, so I tightened up my timings, and OCed the northbridge to 2400Mhz..Now im getting 41 G flops. Could i be missing some because I am running an am2+ motherboard? What are your guys NB's running at?

Edit: BTW at 3.8 Ghz and 1.4VCore im getting 52C Max temp on full load.. Do I have any room to hit 4 ghz...or is the performance difference not even worth it?

theoretically yea, will it remain stable? Doubt it. The performance difference will only be seen in benchmarks and benchmarks only, unless however e-peen comes into play, or you are bottlenecking something

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MetalBeerSolid* 
No, the holes are there. That heatsink is the perfect size. In the reviews, everyone was recommending it for my board.

oh my bad, didn't see them, yea go for it! My Mosfets were hitting 90C w/o heatsinks

EDIT: metalbeer, I updated you, but put you below me even though we have the same clock speed


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
oh my bad, didn't see them, yea go for it! My Mosfets were hitting 90C w/o heatsinks

EDIT: metalbeer, I updated you, but put you below me even though we have the same clock speed









But my CPU NB is higher!







Jk, it's your thread, I don't really care.

Oh and wow, you really did get a crappy chip. 1.52v for that OC? And you're on water right?

I turns out I was just being impatient with mine.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MetalBeerSolid* 
But my CPU NB is higher!







Jk, it's your thread, I don't really care.

Oh and wow, you really did get a crappy chip. 1.52v for that OC? And you're on water right?

I turns out I was just being impatient with mine.

Yea dawg. I tried lowering it to 1.5v (1.488v under load) and it black screen like 5 min into Prime 95

I upped it to 1.52 (that's what I had it before)

And I manually shut it off after 3+ hours (stable)

...It's liquid cooled, and my RAM is 1200MHz tridents running at 1066MHz


----------



## Bjohansen

Cpu: 965
Name: Bjohansen
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3613
ref*multi: 200*18
CPU voltage: 1.4
CPU-NB: 1.100
nb frequency: 2000
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 1.65V
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
cooling: Stock
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 46

Gonna get myself a new cooler to bump the northbridge.
I was running CPU at 3.8Ghz and NB at 2.4Ghz but didnt stresstest it. Also decreasing volt to 1.35 gave me a bsod at 3.8Ghz.
Temperature at 3.8Ghz/2.4Ghz with 1.4V exceeds the recommended max temp.

Edit: Worth mentioning that volts are set to auto. CPU volt goes down to 1.36 - 1.37 at idle. Is it worth setting them to a locked volt?


----------



## OCDULTRA

So I got my 955 BE running at 3.8Ghz with 2600 NB Clock and 1.38 Cpu Core Volts. Right now its running at about 41 G Flops.

I tried overclocking to 3.9ghz and I notice a huge performance decrease, even though its still stable? I noticed this at 4 Ghz to, but its not stable. Btw my temps are 53C Max load with 4 Ghz.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
With AM2+ and AM3, AMD has changed it up a bit, and because of our previous knowledge and what intel runs, as well as CPUz's notation.

*Difference between CPU-NB and NB*
The 'northbridge' we see in CPUz under the memory tab, really is not the northbridge. This would be the case one an Intel 775 setup and 1366 the northbridge controls the memory, or is the CPU's link to the memory. On AMD, it is actually the IMC (Internal Memory Controller) which serves partly the same purpose as the Northbridge, but not quite.

The IMC (labeled as NB in CPUz) is actually built into the CPU on AM3, so the system can directly speak to the RAM. There are advantages and disadvantages to this.
1: great for people who don't overclock
2: sucks for people who overclock

this is because it builds heat inside the chip, other than the cores. And it also makes overclocking MUCH less predicable. Meaning, you're hoping you luck out and get a good CPU, or else you'll be ridin the blue screen train.

The IMC voltage is controlled by *CPU-NB* that (so I've heard) is good up to 1.55v 24/7, but I wouldn't put more than 1.45v 24/7.

This leaves your 'straight up' northbridge (in the BIOS this is the *NB* voltage) inside the chipset. That ONLY controls PCI-e lanes. So voltage on this is not too too crucial, but it means that the max voltage is designated by the board.

My old ASUS M4N82 Deluxe (980a chipset), wouldn't let me go passed 1.4 in the BIOS, but the value was red at 1.3. My GA-MA770-UD3 (AMD 770 chipset) allows me to put up to 1.8v through the northbridge.

*So this is what AM3 looks like:*
CPU talks directly to the RAM via the IMC.
The CPU talks to the PCI-e slots via the Northbridge in the Chipset
(there are actually 3 PCI-e slots on this board, but you get the point)
[URL=http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/9324/cpunb.jpg%5B/IMG]http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/9324/cpunb.jpg[/IMG[/URL]

[B]Intel (up to 1156, which is similar to AM3) looks like this:[/B]
CPU talks only to the chipset, where the northbridge talks to the RAM and the PCI-e lanes.
[IMG][URL=http://img813.imageshack.us/img813/5056/intel.jpg%5B/IMG]http://img813.imageshack.us/img813/5056/intel.jpg[/IMG[/URL]

That's why people get confused.
But basically, the CPU-NB is what you need to up volt in cause you get bluescreens, because it is caused by a memory error. (At least, that's what I've found)

Just for teh lulz, the chipset is found usually under the CPU and on top of the 1st PCI-e lane under a heatsink that has the company's logo on it
[IMG][URL=http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/6224/gama770ud3.jpg%5B/IMG]http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/6224/gama770ud3.jpg[/IMG[/URL]
^ that's my board, and the chipset is liquid cooled...didn't make a lick of difference than stock cooling

That's just what I've picked up from OCN and research...feel free to give me more suggestions for topics.
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]

Sweet write up man, good job.

Taken good care of this thread [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wink.gif

It isn't to much new information, but Gappo linked me to his EDU on Deneb/Thuban OC'ing. You could just throw it under one of the links.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...rclocking.html


----------



## Messenjah

When you posting volts for your cpu and cpu/nb do you list the volts from the bio input or what cpu-z shows?


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Messenjah* 
When you posting volts for your cpu and cpu/nb do you list the volts from the bio input or what cpu-z shows?

The BIOS would be preferable.


----------



## Messenjah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
The BIOS would be preferable.

Thanks.

//------------------------------------

Cpu: 955
Username: Messenjah
Stepping: RB-C3
Frequency: 4017
Ref*Multi: 206*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.4625(cpu-z-1.504)
CPU-NB: 1.4375
NB frequency: 2060MHz
NB volts: 1.28
RAM: 4GB DDR2 824MHz 6-6-6-118-2T
Motherboard: Asus M3A79-T Deluxe
cooling: Venomous-X Black 2 Delta EFB1212VH
OS: WinXpPro 64-bit
GFLOPS: 46

Cpu-Z Validation-http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1416650
Prime95(over24hours)-http://www.alternativegaming.org/wor...-10-2-2010.JPG
IntelBurnTest Screen-http://www.alternativegaming.org/wor..._10-2-2010.JPG
IntelBurnTest Log-http://www.alternativegaming.org/wor...%5B0462%5D.log

-I don't run my a/c in my house while I am at work so the temp increased to 57c due to the temp in my living room increasing







. Usually around 50-52c with my a/c on lol


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Messenjah* 
Thanks.

//------------------------------------

Cpu: 955
Username: Messenjah
Stepping: RB-C3
Frequency: 4017
Ref*Multi: 206*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.4625(cpu-z-1.504)
CPU-NB: 1.4375
NB frequency: 2060MHz
NB volts: 1.28
RAM: 4GB DDR2 824MHz 6-6-6-118-2T
Motherboard: Asus M3A79-T Deluxe
cooling: Venomous-X Black 2 Delta EFB1212VH
OS: WinXpPro 64-bit
GFLOPS: 46

Cpu-Z Validation

-I don't run my a/c in my house while I am at work so the temp increased to 57c due to the temp in my living room increasing







. Usually around 50-52c with my a/c on lol


Nice! Good results you got there. Have you tried dropping your CPU-NB volts at all for some better temps? Any plans to work on the NB freq?

Gratz on getting 4.0 stable, let alone on air


----------



## hlaalu

Hope you guys don't mind me asking this here, I'm about to throw down some mone on the 965 and was wondering if this chip performs better on a 32bit or 64bit windows 7, if anyone has experience with the two?


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlaalu* 
Hope you guys don't mind me asking this here, I'm about to throw down some mone on the 965 and was wondering if this chip performs better on a 32bit or 64bit windows 7, if anyone has experience with the two?

It is not necessarily going to "perform better" in either. The more important factors are the issues of ram, and of extreme OC stability. In 32 bit windows, it can only address 3.5gb of memory. In 64 bit windows, theoretically 64 bit architecture can address 16 exibytes, but microsoft put a simple 128gb cap on ram in 64 bit OS's.
The second issue was of overclock stability, in 32 bit windows people report better stability.

Lastly, the only real "performance" benefit I see (besides the above mentioned ram) would be if you were running 64 bit applications that could take advantage of it.


----------



## Messenjah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


Nice! Good results you got there. Have you tried dropping your CPU-NB volts at all for some better temps? Any plans to work on the NB freq?

Gratz on getting 4.0 stable, let alone on air










I was blue screening so I started to increase my CPU/NB but ended up being my ram timing cause after changing it I stopped crashing 2 1/2 to 3 hour prime95 test. So I am planning on going back and changing up some setting. Going to start from stock again and just increase FSB and see how far I can get that stable then then go from there with the CPU Multi. I am not done and later I will post an update.


----------



## ny_driver

Just for fun check this out....I'm playing with lower vcore to reduce heat and I am amazed what I can do with this chip. I went from 4GHz/1.428v(auto) to 4GHz/1.32v.

Going to try reducing the cpu/nb voltage also.









EDIT: I have been able to lower the cpu/nb from 3GHz/1.5-1.52v(auto) to 3GHz/1.41v.

Race tested....ny_driver approved.


----------



## hlaalu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


It is not necessarily going to "perform better" in either. The more important factors are the issues of ram, and of extreme OC stability. In 32 bit windows, it can only address 3.5gb of memory. In 64 bit windows, theoretically 64 bit architecture can address 16 exibytes, but microsoft put a simple 128gb cap on ram in 64 bit OS's. 
The second issue was of overclock stability, in 32 bit windows people report better stability.

Lastly, the only real "performance" benefit I see (besides the above mentioned ram) would be if you were running 64 bit applications that could take advantage of it.


I've got 4gbs of ram so I guess I have to stick with the 64bit. Just placed my order for the 965 and the MSI NF980-G65 board


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Messenjah* 
I was blue screening so I started to increase my CPU/NB but ended up being my ram timing cause after changing it I stopped crashing 2 1/2 to 3 hour prime95 test. So I am planning on going back and changing up some setting. Going to start from stock again and just increase FSB and see how far I can get that stable then then go from there with the CPU Multi. I am not done and later I will post an update.

Ah I see, yeah that is a pretty high CPU/NB and good plan on starting from stock again. You learn something new every time you do that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
Just for fun check this out....I'm playing with lower vcore to reduce heat and I am amazed what I can do with this chip. I went from 4GHz/1.428v(auto) to 4GHz/1.32v.

Going to try reducing the cpu/nb voltage also.









EDIT: I have been able to lower the cpu/nb from 3GHz/1.5-1.52v(auto) to 3GHz/1.41v.

Race tested....ny_driver approved.









Yeah these chips love low temps compared to more volts. That is one crowded bench you got there haha. Why are there two hoses coming out of the cpu block?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlaalu* 
I've got 4gbs of ram so I guess I have to stick with the 64bit. Just placed my order for the 965 and the MSI NF980-G65 board


Enjoy it! Keep us updated on how the overclocking adventures go.


----------



## ny_driver

1 inlet and 1 outlet.


----------



## Darkcyde

Cpu: 955
Username: Darkcyde
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3.933GHz
ref*multi: 245.8*16
CPU voltage: 1.44
CPU-NB: 1.1
nb frequency: 2212MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1311MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
cooling: Corsair H50/Noctua NF-P12(x2) push/pull
OS: Windows 7 Pro 64bit

CPU-Z Validation










Any helpful input is appreciated as I would like to get to 4.0GHz.


----------



## hlaalu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 

Enjoy it! Keep us updated on how the overclocking adventures go.

Will do! I purchased more fans for my radiator so it's going to be sandwiched in between 6 120mm fans, should keep this new cpu pretty cool and happy


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Sweet write up man, good job.

Taken good care of this thread









It isn't to much new information, but Gappo linked me to his EDU on Deneb/Thuban OC'ing. You could just throw it under one of the links.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...rclocking.html

thanks man, putting in into the OP as we speak

>>>PS, He made that thread cause I made AMD overclocking tutorials on youtube (check them out, my username is asillynoob) and i mentioned him in the second one, because he said "Andrew you ****er, put me in those stupid overclocking videos of yours cause I taught you everything you know" So I did (I believe he comes up in 2/3) and he got about 3-4 PM's a day after that. Don't tell him that I'm about 500 views away from it being a featured video, so he can expect 5-7 a day.. hehe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Messenjah* 
Thanks.

//------------------------------------

Cpu: 955
Username: Messenjah
Stepping: RB-C3
Frequency: 4017
Ref*Multi: 206*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.4625(cpu-z-1.504)
CPU-NB: 1.4375
NB frequency: 2060MHz
NB volts: 1.28
RAM: 4GB DDR2 824MHz 6-6-6-118-2T
Motherboard: Asus M3A79-T Deluxe
cooling: Venomous-X Black 2 Delta EFB1212VH
OS: WinXpPro 64-bit
GFLOPS: 46

Cpu-Z Validation-http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1416650
Prime95(over24hours)-http://www.alternativegaming.org/wor...-10-2-2010.JPG
IntelBurnTest Screen-http://www.alternativegaming.org/wor..._10-2-2010.JPG
IntelBurnTest Log-http://www.alternativegaming.org/wor...%5B0462%5D.log

-I don't run my a/c in my house while I am at work so the temp increased to 57c due to the temp in my living room increasing







. Usually around 50-52c with my a/c on lol


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkcyde* 
Cpu: 955
Username: Darkcyde
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3.933GHz
ref*multi: 245.8*16
CPU voltage: 1.44
CPU-NB: 1.1
nb frequency: 2212MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1211MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
cooling: Corsair H50/Noctua NF-P12(x2) push/pull
OS: Windows 7 Pro 64bit

CPU-Z Validation










Any helpful input is appreciated as I would like to get to 4.0GHz.

Looks good guys, I'm just re-posthing this so I don't forget to update...I'll do it tomorrow, you aren't forgotten


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ny_driver* 
1 inlet and 1 outlet.

Oh, I thought you had made a single stage phase unit, now I see that it is a water chiller of some sort?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlaalu* 
Will do! I purchased more fans for my radiator so it's going to be sandwiched in between 6 120mm fans, should keep this new cpu pretty cool and happy









Nice, I need to pick up some new fans for my radiator and condenser as well. I like the system in your sig btw, proper old school







how does it hang with the new games?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
thanks man, putting in into the OP as we speak

>>>PS, He made that thread cause I made AMD overclocking tutorials on youtube (check them out, my username is asillynoob) and i mentioned him in the second one, because he said "Andrew you ****er, put me in those stupid overclocking videos of yours cause I taught you everything you know" So I did (I believe he comes up in 2/3) and he got about 3-4 PM's a day after that. Don't tell him that I'm about 500 views away from it being a featured video, so he can expect 5-7 a day.. hehe

hahah nice, yeah I have seen those videos. I forgot they were you however. Nicely done.

I did a little testing on my setup today trying to get past 4.06, and I have come up with my system is a picky little girl hahaha.

219x18.5 with x13 nb and 1:4 ram is stable, 223x18.5 with x13 nb and 1:4 ram gives me just an error in P95

216x19 with x13 nb and 1:4 ram gives me BSoD every time which doesn't make sense when I have a lower ram/nb speed

210x19.5 with x13 nb and 1:4 ram gives me BSoD as well...same thing which confuses me.

I kept my voltages the same throughout, because I don't have room to play any more because I am hitting my thermal limit.

1.50 vcore
1.35 cpu/nb
1.76 ram
auto everything else

readings are from DMM not bios.

So, it seems my system is happier with a higher NB and higher ram clock than its rated for, but just wants to be picky and not budge past 4.06ghz


----------



## hlaalu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 

Nice, I need to pick up some new fans for my radiator and condenser as well. I like the system in your sig btw, proper old school







how does it hang with the new games?

Eh, it's served me well, but with these new games just isn't cutting it. So hopefully this new set up with be enough to keep me going for a while, then I can ditch the 8800s and get something else.


----------



## Messenjah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
Looks good guys, I'm just re-posthing this so I don't forget to update...I'll do it tomorrow, you aren't forgotten

I didn't think you forgot. I am sure you have things to do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
I did a little testing on my setup today trying to get past 4.06, and I have come up with my system is a picky little girl hahaha.

219x18.5 with x13 nb and 1:4 ram is stable, 223x18.5 with x13 nb and 1:4 ram gives me just an error in P95

216x19 with x13 nb and 1:4 ram gives me BSoD every time which doesn't make sense when I have a lower ram/nb speed

210x19.5 with x13 nb and 1:4 ram gives me BSoD as well...same thing which confuses me.

I kept my voltages the same throughout, because I don't have room to play any more because I am hitting my thermal limit.

1.50 vcore
1.35 cpu/nb
1.76 ram
auto everything else

readings are from DMM not bios.

So, it seems my system is happier with a higher NB and higher ram clock than its rated for, but just wants to be picky and not budge past 4.06ghz


I been playing with mine also since it is raining today and cause my roof repair on my house plans go down the hole lol. I am trying to break the 4.0 mark and so far I can't get it stable at 4.1 but I did get it pretty stable on a new setup.

I got:
Frequency: 4042
Ref*Multi: 245*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.4500
CPU-NB: 1.3865
NB frequency: 2450MHz
NB volts: 1.28

right now I upped the NB Multi to 11x. I am thinking of boasting the fsb up some more and try to get to 4.1


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Oh, I thought you had made a single stage phase unit, now I see that it is a water chiller of some sort?

Nice, I need to pick up some new fans for my radiator and condenser as well. I like the system in your sig btw, proper old school







how does it hang with the new games?

hahah nice, yeah I have seen those videos. I forgot they were you however. Nicely done.

I did a little testing on my setup today trying to get past 4.06, and I have come up with my system is a picky little girl hahaha.

219x18.5 with x13 nb and 1:4 ram is stable, 223x18.5 with x13 nb and 1:4 ram gives me just an error in P95

216x19 with x13 nb and 1:4 ram gives me BSoD every time which doesn't make sense when I have a lower ram/nb speed

210x19.5 with x13 nb and 1:4 ram gives me BSoD as well...same thing which confuses me.

I kept my voltages the same throughout, because I don't have room to play any more because I am hitting my thermal limit.

1.50 vcore
1.35 cpu/nb
1.76 ram
auto everything else

readings are from DMM not bios.

So, it seems my system is happier with a higher NB and higher ram clock than its rated for, but just wants to be picky and not budge past 4.06ghz

Holy moses, x13 multi

I'm priming x12 (2410Mhz) as I post, hopefully all goes well
I know for a fact that my memory controller will poop at x13

curse you 955


----------



## polm

Cpu: 955
Username: polm
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4009mhz
ref*multi: 243*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.55
CPU-NB: 1.32
nb frequency: 2673MHz
NB volts: auto
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1620MHz 9-9-9-24-2T
Motherboard: Asus M4A79XTD evo
cooling: Thermaltake frio push/pull
OS: 7 ultimate 64-bit

YAY!!!

edit**: forgot to include screenshots








1hour occt idle:39c load: 54c




CPUZ link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1420662


----------



## koven

^ nice, how long did you prime95 for? what r your temps?


----------



## polm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 
^ nice, how long did you prime95 for? what r your temps?

oh lol i forgot to include screenshots first time, thats why i edited lol, idle 39c load 54c !! I'm gald i got it there







occt 1hour but i'm planning on running it for 3 hours tonight...


----------



## ny_driver

Pretty impressive with that much vcore.


----------



## koven

yeah good stuff! 54c w/ 1.55v is great

i think 1 hour OCCT is good enough, just run p95 overnight to confirm


----------



## polm

yeah, thanks, i messed alot with settings and got the lowest temps with the settings i posted...too bad i cant get any higher







i would have loved to get to 4.2 but i dont want to go over the safe voltage limit wich is 1.55v...I'll have to wait until i buy a 1090t someday or maybe even an i7... At least i got to 4ghz, but the voltage increase was huge !! I was stable at 3.8ghz with 1.4v...now 1.55 for only 200mhz increase...


----------



## koven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polm* 
yeah, thanks, i messed alot with settings and got the lowest temps with the settings i posted...too bad i cant get any higher







i would have loved to get to 4.2 but i dont want to go over the safe voltage limit wich is 1.55v...I'll have to wait until i buy a 1090t someday or maybe even an i7... At least i got to 4ghz, but the voltage increase was huge !! I was stable at 3.8ghz with 1.4v...now 1.55 for only 200mhz increase...

same here.. it wasn't worth the vcore increase for me

thats why i decided to just run 3.8ghz 1.4, and now im running 3.7ghz 1.35v idle at 29c load at 41c , not much difference in real world performance, just in benchmarks


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlaalu* 
Eh, it's served me well, but with these new games just isn't cutting it. So hopefully this new set up with be enough to keep me going for a while, then I can ditch the 8800s and get something else.

Nice, I happen to have an a8n-sli deluxe I believe with a toasted bios sitting under my desk, but I only have a 3700+ to pair it with haha.

For some reason that setup really interests me lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Messenjah* 
I been playing with mine also since it is raining today and cause my roof repair on my house plans go down the hole lol. I am trying to break the 4.0 mark and so far I can't get it stable at 4.1 but I did get it pretty stable on a new setup.

I got:
Frequency: 4042
Ref*Multi: 245*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.4500
CPU-NB: 1.3865
NB frequency: 2450MHz
NB volts: 1.28

right now I upped the NB Multi to 11x. I am thinking of boasting the fsb up some more and try to get to 4.1

Oh man, lucky you on that CPU voltage! What are your ambient temps like?

What issue are you running into, BSoD or what?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Holy moses, x13 multi

I'm priming x12 (2410Mhz) as I post, hopefully all goes well
I know for a fact that my memory controller will poop at x13

curse you 955









Yeah, I was really surprised that it just kept happily chuggin along as I bumped bus speed more and more...but it only likes x13, x12 crashes and x14 pushes it past 3.0 and it crashes as well...however I somehow think if I pushed to 3.0 with bus speed at x13 it would be happy.

I have been thinking of trying my luck with a brand new 965, I am wondering if the chances of a high quality one are higher now because they have gotten the process down to something they probably do in their sleep lol. But then again, the chances of a high quality one that is even better than this 955 I got would be a pretty big bet :/

Just looking at the 955 charts, right now (even though I haven't submitted anything official) I am at around 8th overall place and 2nd or 3rd for highest stable OC, but if I compare my 955 to the 965 chart I am like 13th highest stable haha.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polm* 
Cpu: 955
Username: polm
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4009mhz
ref*multi: 243*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.55
CPU-NB: 1.32
nb frequency: 2673MHz
NB volts: auto
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1620MHz 9-9-9-24-2T
Motherboard: Asus M4A79XTD evo
cooling: Thermaltake frio push/pull
OS: 7 ultimate 64-bit

YAY!!!

CPUZ link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1420662

Gratz on the 4.0


----------



## Fear of Oneself

OG, Dude if you get 200MHz more out of a 965, what does that do for you? Waists money for an e-peen.

I just want my system frickn stable.

I tried for 3.9...didn't POST

so i reset CMOS, but on my board you can't save profiles, so i tryed setting it back to 3.8, but I may have forgot one of my settings. Either way, It's BSODing in GTA 4 and Blackscreening in prime95

..seriously, come on, I have all my settings in the chart replicated and it's still unstable, even though those settings did 4 hours prime till i manually shut down.

It's times like these that make me want an i5, however again...a new GPU is more crucial than 3.8 (which is gay cause I know for a FACT this thing does 3.8)

I'm thinking my 955 was just a higher end 945 at AMD's side that they just unlocked the multi and sold it as a 955. Cause 3.8 out of a 45 is a very good OC, and my results are just above average for 945 overclocks


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
OG, Dude if you get 200MHz more out of a 965, what does that do for you? Waists money for an e-peen.

I just want my system frickn stable.

I tried for 3.9...didn't POST

so i reset CMOS, but on my board you can't save profiles, so i tryed setting it back to 3.8, but I may have forgot one of my settings. Either way, It's BSODing in GTA 4 and Blackscreening in prime95

..seriously, come on, I have all my settings in the chart replicated and it's still unstable, even though those settings did 4 hours prime till i manually shut down.

It's times like these that make me want an i5, however again...a new GPU is more crucial than 3.8 (which is gay cause I know for a FACT this thing does 3.8)

I'm thinking my 955 was just a higher end 945 at AMD's side that they just unlocked the multi and sold it as a 955. Cause 3.8 out of a 45 is a very good OC, and my results are just above average for 945 overclocks

Hm.... that is a very interesting theory indeed.


----------



## fl0w3n

Yes, loots of E-Peen







hahaha

That is strange, but that has kinda happened to me before. Try working it up to your old settings, like instead of just going from stock to the whole 9 yards of the 3.8, just bump multi/f10/del/bump multi/f10/del/bump etc, I noticed with my old 965 that it didn't like to just be set, it liked to have its little hand walked there hahah.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
OG, Dude if you get 200MHz more out of a 965, what does that do for you? Waists money for an e-peen.

I just want my system frickn stable.

I tried for 3.9...didn't POST

so i reset CMOS, but on my board you can't save profiles, so i tryed setting it back to 3.8, but I may have forgot one of my settings. Either way, It's BSODing in GTA 4 and Blackscreening in prime95

..seriously, come on, I have all my settings in the chart replicated and it's still unstable, even though those settings did 4 hours prime till i manually shut down.

It's times like these that make me want an i5, however again...a new GPU is more crucial than 3.8 (which is gay cause I know for a FACT this thing does 3.8)

I'm thinking my 955 was just a higher end 945 at AMD's side that they just unlocked the multi and sold it as a 955. Cause 3.8 out of a 45 is a very good OC, and my results are just above average for 945 overclocks


----------



## hlaalu

Well I'm bummed, all my parts came today, I had everything almost finished, then when I went to put in my video cards they were too close to fit the watercooling fittings







Now I have to wait another couple of days for a special sli fitting to come in







I really wanted to get this beast going tonight!

I love this board though, it's the MSI NF980-G65, anyone else have it with their phenom?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


Yes, loots of E-Peen







hahaha

That is strange, but that has kinda happened to me before. Try working it up to your old settings, like instead of just going from stock to the whole 9 yards of the 3.8, just bump multi/f10/del/bump multi/f10/del/bump etc, I noticed with my old 965 that it didn't like to just be set, it liked to have its little hand walked there hahah.


sure I'll try that...but you can understand why it's kind of annoying, and by kind of, i mean really


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlaalu* 
Well I'm bummed, all my parts came today, I had everything almost finished, then when I went to put in my video cards they were too close to fit the watercooling fittings







Now I have to wait another couple of days for a special sli fitting to come in







I really wanted to get this beast going tonight!

I love this board though, it's the MSI NF980-G65, anyone else have it with their phenom?

Ah man that sucks, no way you can space the cards out further and use a long sli connector?

Nope, no experience with that board myself. Not sure if there are much nForce chipset users in here, at least that I have noticed. I am interested in how the entire build turns out for you









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
sure I'll try that...but you can understand why it's kind of annoying, and by kind of, i mean really


Haha yeah, I can relate. That kind of happened to me recently, where I fumbled with my settings a lot and just set it back to where I was and when I was judging my load temps I failed my prime and thought hm that was weird, but to be honest I just left it lol I know it was stable and I haven't had any issues for the 72+ hours its been running and gaming.

Just wonderin, been meanin to ask this, but why did we get removed as a sticky? s


----------



## Fear of Oneself

this is interesting, I'm using the same settings as the OP, but they BSOD in P95 12K, I upped the NB frequency, that's it and it seems to be stable, still priming


----------



## Messenjah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


Oh man, lucky you on that CPU voltage! What are your ambient temps like?

What issue are you running into, BSoD or what?


Right now I am running:
Frequency: 4042
Ref*Multi: 245*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.4625
CPU-NB: 1.3875
NB frequency: 2695MHz
NB volts: 1.28
RAM: 4GB DDR2 980MHz 6-6-6-18-23-2T Ganged
GFLOPS: 52
Hyper-transport:2450

It runs great with no crashes while using it or gaming but will crash between 2-3.5 hour into prime95. If I can figure out why I am sure I can get it to 4.1 by uping the FSB to 249. When I had it there it was blue screening between 1-2 hours in prime95.

I am idling with the current setting listed at 35c and load around 48-49c. That is not core temps since my cpu came with faulty core sensors







.

I am going to mess with it more this weekend.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


this is interesting, I'm using the same settings as the OP, but they BSOD in P95 12K, I upped the NB frequency, that's it and it seems to be stable, still priming


What is the NB at now? That is kinda how my system is. Maybe you needed more bandwidth to efficiently transfer data? The lack of it was causing crashes?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Messenjah*


Right now I am running:
Frequency: 4042
Ref*Multi: 245*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.4625
CPU-NB: 1.3875
NB frequency: 2695MHz
NB volts: 1.28
RAM: 4GB DDR2 980MHz 6-6-6-18-23-2T Ganged
GFLOPS: 52
Hyper-transport:2450

It runs great with no crashes while using it or gaming but will crash between 2-3.5 hour into prime95. If I can figure out why I am sure I can get it to 4.1 by uping the FSB to 249. When I had it there it was blue screening between 1-2 hours in prime95.

I am idling with the current setting listed at 35c and load around 48-49c. That is not core temps since my cpu came with faulty core sensors







.

I am going to mess with it more this weekend.


I am pretty sure you meant you had a 1:2 divider on the ddr2 ram, if not that is some insane ddr2 to pull 1960 6-6-6









Hmm, right around that time I think it starts to stress the NB pretty tough (3 hours, IIRC) Try messing with all the things related to IMC to see if you can find something that helps. Your CPU-NB is already pretty high, but see if a bump or two helps if not go back down. At 48-49 CPU temp I believe you are right around the thermal limit for the cores however, so you may just be at a heat wall.


----------



## Messenjah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
I am pretty sure you meant you had a 1:2 divider on the ddr2 ram, if not that is some insane ddr2 to pull 1960 6-6-6









Hmm, right around that time I think it starts to stress the NB pretty tough (3 hours, IIRC) Try messing with all the things related to IMC to see if you can find something that helps. Your CPU-NB is already pretty high, but see if a bump or two helps if not go back down. At 48-49 CPU temp I believe you are right around the thermal limit for the cores however, so you may just be at a heat wall.

lol its 490MHz ram I just listed the actually speed. yeah it is 1:2 divider. The ram I have can run stock at 533(1066). Well if it is the thermal limit I should have it stable then due to the winter coming. That cool winter air drops it down by a lot. I am also upgrading the fans on my heatsink later with the highest cfm 25mm fans I can find. right now I have 2 102cfm delta and I found 150cfm deltas.


----------



## reisya

update

Cpu: 955
Username: reisya
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3904
Ref*Multi: 244*16
CPU voltage: 1.475
CPU-NB: default
NB frequency: 2440MHz
NB volts: default
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1627MHz 7-8-7-24-1T
Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-V Evo US36
Cooling: Venomous X
OS: 7 32-bit


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
What is the NB at now? That is kinda how my system is. Maybe you needed more bandwidth to efficiently transfer data? The lack of it was causing crashes?

I am pretty sure you meant you had a 1:2 divider on the ddr2 ram, if not that is some insane ddr2 to pull 1960 6-6-6









Hmm, right around that time I think it starts to stress the NB pretty tough (3 hours, IIRC) Try messing with all the things related to IMC to see if you can find something that helps. Your CPU-NB is already pretty high, but see if a bump or two helps if not go back down. At 48-49 CPU temp I believe you are right around the thermal limit for the cores however, so you may just be at a heat wall.

Yea, it was at 2416MHz, running fine yesterday (however I didn't prime too much, only 12K, 1024K and 8K) and I played GTA for 45min, and it was fine. Guess it wasn't stable, I'm trying 2211MHz again

gosh, you guys' OC's make me cry a bit


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Messenjah* 
lol its 490MHz ram I just listed the actually speed. yeah it is 1:2 divider. The ram I have can run stock at 533(1066). Well if it is the thermal limit I should have it stable then due to the winter coming. That cool winter air drops it down by a lot. I am also upgrading the fans on my heatsink later with the highest cfm 25mm fans I can find. right now I have 2 102cfm delta and I found 150cfm deltas.

Haha I know I was just teasing you. Yeah I am excited for the winter to come as well, should drop temps quite a bit compared the 90* days we've been having.
What fans are those? 120x25mm? What is the dB?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Yea, it was at 2416MHz, running fine yesterday (however I didn't prime too much, only 12K, 1024K and 8K) and I played GTA for 45min, and it was fine. Guess it wasn't stable, I'm trying 2211MHz again

gosh, you guys' OC's make me cry a bit

I would suspect your ram. I don't remember which kit you have (can't see it in the reply window) but I know my old ram was real finicky with my setup.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

I have G.Skill Trident DDR2 1200MHz Cas 5 1.8v 2x2's
running at 1066 5-5-5-15 1.8


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
I have G.Skill Trident DDR2 1200MHz Cas 5 1.8v 2x2's
running at 1066 5-5-5-15 1.8

I've never personally tried out that set so I can't comment on them really, it was just a rogue suspicion. 1.8v is pretty low for ddr2 isn't it? I thought the norm was up around 2.5v? Tried giving the ram a little bit more volts?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
I've never personally tried out that set so I can't comment on them really, it was just a rogue suspicion. 1.8v is pretty low for ddr2 isn't it? I thought the norm was up around 2.5v? Tried giving the ram a little bit more volts?

2.5 would kill the memory lol.. 1.8-2.1 is the normal range.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
I've never personally tried out that set so I can't comment on them really, it was just a rogue suspicion. 1.8v is pretty low for ddr2 isn't it? I thought the norm was up around 2.5v? Tried giving the ram a little bit more volts?

norm is 2.1, it's this specific set


----------



## Messenjah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Haha I know I was just teasing you. Yeah I am excited for the winter to come as well, should drop temps quite a bit compared the 90* days we've been having.
What fans are those? 120x25mm? What is the dB?

2 Delta EFB1212VH 46dB with 102cfm. I got them running constant 100% at the moment


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
2.5 would kill the memory lol.. 1.8-2.1 is the normal range.









lol jk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
norm is 2.1, it's this specific set

I see.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Messenjah* 
2 Delta EFB1212VH 46dB with 102cfm. I got them running constant 100% at the moment









Ah, pretty loud...my scythe's are 110cfm 37db, but your Delta's may have more static pressure.

I am assuming the new ones you found are 55ish dB?


----------



## Messenjah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
Ah, pretty loud...my scythe's are 110cfm 37db, but your Delta's may have more static pressure.

I am assuming the new ones you found are 55ish dB?

Yeah that is about right. I read more static pressure is better for my cooler I believe unless I read wrong. Later on I am going to have a fan controller and turn them done when I am not at my pc.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Messenjah* 
Yeah that is about right. I read more static pressure is better for my cooler I believe unless I read wrong. Later on I am going to have a fan controller and turn them done when I am not at my pc.

Yeah static pressure is good. I am contemplating a fan controller as well, with some new fans.


----------



## reisya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
norm is 2.1, it's this specific set

hey dude.. now i'm use M4A785TD-V EVO US36, not MSI 785GM-E65 again


----------



## fl0w3n

Just an update to keep this thread alive:

Currently about to leave for class while stressing in prime 200x18.5 (3714) @ 1.259 vcore









Muahaha I am feeling good about this run. Started from stock and I am gonna work my way back up again trying some different procedures this time.
Not the best ambient temps in my open bench setup...but still 43-45* under load for that volts.

Edit: Damnit, I guess I am a little out of it after vegas this weekend and my night class was yesterday...not today...lol.


----------



## Messenjah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


Just an update to keep this thread alive:

Currently about to leave for class while stressing in prime 200x18.5 (3714) @ 1.259 vcore









Muahaha I am feeling good about this run. Started from stock and I am gonna work my way back up again trying some different procedures this time. 
Not the best ambient temps in my open bench setup...but still 43-45* under load for that volts.

Edit: Damnit, I guess I am a little out of it after vegas this weekend and my night class was yesterday...not today...lol.


What are you trying to see how low you can get your temps?

I didn't have time to play around with my overclocking this past weekend. Ended up spending the whole weekend shingling half of my roof to my place since it was great weather and a good break with no rain. At the ponit I am at I need to be around my pc while I run prime95 to see why it crashes so next time I relax to watch some tv I will run it. Even know the setting I have don't past over 3 hours of prime95 I haven't had a crash while using my pc so far.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Messenjah*


What are you trying to see how low you can get your temps?

I didn't have time to play around with my overclocking this past weekend. Ended up spending the whole weekend shingling half of my roof to my place since it was great weather and a good break with no rain. At the ponit I am at I need to be around my pc while I run prime95 to see why it crashes so next time I relax to watch some tv I will run it. Even know the setting I have don't past over 3 hours of prime95 I haven't had a crash while using my pc so far.


Well I wasn't specifically attempting to lower temps, but hopefully I do achieve that.

I am painstakingly inching my way up paying extra close attention to actual vcore voltages from my multi meter. I am beginning to see why people hate on the C4F; it's voltages are way wack. 1.259 DMM read + .0125 bios bump = 1.355 DMM read after bump...

I am not really doing anything special, I am just being much more attentive and meticulous about reaching my overclock now that I know the abouts of its capabilities. Before I just kinda hacked my way up to 4.05 with a 2.88 NB and 1790ish ram and wound up stable, but had no room to budge with anything (up or down, lol)

So in the end if I wind up using less volts to achieve the same/similar overclock then yeah my temps will be better









Haha oh man I can't wait till I have my own house. Congratz on doing the work yourself too









I had a *hard* weekend in Vegas, I know I know...so tough


----------



## Messenjah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


Well I wasn't specifically attempting to lower temps, but hopefully I do achieve that.

I am painstakingly inching my way up paying extra close attention to actual vcore voltages from my multi meter. I am beginning to see why people hate on the C4F; it's voltages are way wack. 1.259 DMM read + .0125 bios bump = 1.355 DMM read after bump...

I am not really doing anything special, I am just being much more attentive and meticulous about reaching my overclock now that I know the abouts of its capabilities. Before I just kinda hacked my way up to 4.05 with a 2.88 NB and 1790ish ram and wound up stable, but had no room to budge with anything (up or down, lol)

So in the end if I wind up using less volts to achieve the same/similar overclock then yeah my temps will be better









Haha oh man I can't wait till I have my own house. Congratz on doing the work yourself too








I had a *hard* weekend in Vegas, I know I know...so tough

















Gotcha. I love owning my own house and living alone at the moment. Its great to come home tried as hell and just crash on the couch in peace and quite.

I decided to mess around with my overclock before I hit the sack. I got it at:
Frequency: 4108
Ref*Multi: 249*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.4750
CPU-NB: 1.3875
NB Multi: 11x
NB frequency: 2739MHz
NB volts: 1.28
RAM: 4GB DDR2 996MHz 6-6-6-18-23-2T

I am no long blue screening. It is just crashing to a black screen so just bumping the cpu volts a tad every time.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Messenjah*


Gotcha. I love owning my own house and living alone at the moment. Its great to come home tried as hell and just crash on the couch in peace and quite.

I decided to mess around with my overclock before I hit the sack. I got it at:
Frequency: 4108
Ref*Multi: 249*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.4750
CPU-NB: 1.3875
NB Multi: 11x
NB frequency: 2739MHz
NB volts: 1.28
RAM: 4GB DDR2 996MHz 6-6-6-18-23-2T

I am no long blue screening. It is just crashing to a black screen so just bumping the cpu volts a tad every time.


Oh man, you got a nice chip there! Great vcore and IMC.

What are your temps like under load/ambient? How long is it taking to black screen? Good luck


----------



## Messenjah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


Oh man, you got a nice chip there! Great vcore and IMC.

What are your temps like under load/ambient? How long is it taking to black screen? Good luck










its around 23-25c in my living room and cpu temp is around 48-50c. Its blacks screens in the first 5 minutes (upped the cpu volts) then blue screened (upped the cpu-nb volts) then black screen again lol going back and forth


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Messenjah*


its around 23-25c in my living room and cpu temp is around 48-50c. Its blacks screens in the first 5 minutes (upped the cpu volts) then blue screened (upped the cpu-nb volts) then black screen again lol going back and forth


Oh man! Lucky







I can't wait till I've got overclocking weather out here in SoCal. I've got about 30* ambient and the same load temps as you with much less vcore and on water







It doesn't help that my room is like a death trap for heat lol. I might rearrange my room and just say screw it to the shelves I have on my corner desk, and put it under my window so I can suck cold night time air in









Haha oh man, at least it seems like you are getting some where... Just be careful, I recently learned that in theory a large amount of volts more than what is "needed" for the specific clock speed can actually cause instability too, however it would be a decent amount over.

Let me know how it goes. I am hoping to be up in your area with this round of clocking


----------



## Bjohansen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bjohansen* 
Cpu: 965
Name: Bjohansen
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3613 new: 3813
ref*multi: 200*18 new: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.4
CPU-NB: 1.100
nb frequency: 2000
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 1.65V
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
cooling: Stock
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 46 new: 48

Reached a scorching temperature of 68 before I turned off IBT. Sometimes it dumped to 63 degrees. It's almost like my stock fan isnt throttling properly. It sounds about the same all the time when using programs like IBT or Prime95.

When I'm playing games however, I do notice an increase of fan activity.

Ordered my Corsair H50 today along with an additional 4 case fans, hopefully I'll run the CPU at 3.8Ghz+ with decent temperatures.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bjohansen* 
Reached a scorching temperature of 68 before I turned off IBT. Sometimes it dumped to 63 degrees. It's almost like my stock fan isnt throttling properly. It sounds about the same all the time when using programs like IBT or Prime95.

When I'm playing games however, I do notice an increase of fan activity.

Ordered my Corsair H50 today along with an additional 4 case fans, hopefully I'll run the CPU at 3.8Ghz+ with decent temperatures.

Don't even attempt overclocking without an aftermartket heatsink. My personal view anyways.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YangerD* 
Don't even attempt overclocking without an aftermartket heatsink. My personal view anyways.

i agree 100%


----------



## Bjohansen

Running it cool enough at 3.6Ghz tho, passed prime95 and IBT.
Not really the "huge" improvement, but atleast it's overclocked.

The H50 is probably here next week, so I'll try to reach 4Ghz.


----------



## Messenjah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bjohansen* 
Reached a scorching temperature of 68 before I turned off IBT. Sometimes it dumped to 63 degrees. It's almost like my stock fan isnt throttling properly. It sounds about the same all the time when using programs like IBT or Prime95.

When I'm playing games however, I do notice an increase of fan activity.

Ordered my Corsair H50 today along with an additional 4 case fans, hopefully I'll run the CPU at 3.8Ghz+ with decent temperatures.

nice. yeah you should get more with that H50.

I played around with mine more last night. It is running stable to play games and use it but its not 100% stable yet in prime95 but I will get there.

Sitting at:
Frequency: 4162
Ref*Multi: 225*18.5
CPU voltage: 1.5000
CPU-NB: 1.4000
NB Multi: 13x
NB frequency: 2925MHz
NB volts: 1.3
FSB : DRAM: 1:2
RAM: 4GB DDR2 450MHz 6-6-6-18-23-2T
GFlops: 51

I came to work to my living room sitting at 26c(80F) and I was idling at 42c but got my window open and now idling at 34c with the room around 23c.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Messenjah*


nice. yeah you should get more with that H50.

I played around with mine more last night. It is running stable to play games and use it but its not 100% stable yet in prime95 but I will get there.

Sitting at:
Frequency: 4162
Ref*Multi: 225*18.5
CPU voltage: 1.5000
CPU-NB: 1.4000
NB Multi: 13x
NB frequency: 2925MHz
NB volts: 1.3
FSB : DRAM: 1:2
RAM: 4GB DDR2 450MHz 6-6-6-18-23-2T
GFlops: 51

I came to work to my living room sitting at 26c(80F) and I was idling at 42c but got my window open and now idling at 34c with the room around 23c.


Man you got a nice chip there. I see you found that nice little 18.5 spot I found too









Just throwin this out there while I am in windows...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1432911


----------



## Messenjah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fl0w3n*


Man you got a nice chip there. I see you found that nice little 18.5 spot I found too









Just throwin this out there while I am in windows...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1432911



nice. Is is stable enough to use like that or just a full boot?


----------



## fl0w3n

This is the last post I will be making here while running an AMD setup









It's been fun guys, and I'll be back to check in... I'm just moving to the dark side









p.s.









dat my new chip


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fl0w3n*


This is the last post I will be making here while running an AMD setup









It's been fun guys, and I'll be back to check in... I'm just moving to the dark side









p.s.









dat my new chip










DICE or LN2 on the Xeon? Nice 955 btw, what kind of cooling did you use for that?

Edit: Thats bassplayer's Xeon, congrats on buying it, thats one amazing chip.


----------



## fl0w3n

That is indeed his old xeon, and that was on dice.
once I make my dice pot I will be attempting to achieve similar numbers but I think I will shoot for 3d stable since he already dominated the 2d lol

Thanks, I will miss that 955 :/ I really liked it. El Gappo has already arranged to buy it from bassplayer lol.gotta love when your cpu is already "sold" 2 deals ahead

Oh and that was on a ss phase. That was only a few hours of tweaking though, I know I could have pushed that chip way further especially if I wasn't using a craptastic c4f

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


DICE or LN2 on the Xeon? Nice 955 btw, what kind of cooling did you use for that?

Edit: Thats bassplayer's Xeon, congrats on buying it, thats one amazing chip.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fl0w3n*


That is indeed his old xeon, and that was on dice.
once I make my dice pot I will be attempting to achieve similar numbers but I think I will shoot for 3d stable since he already dominated the 2d lol

Thanks, I will miss that 955 :/ I really liked it. El Gappo has already arranged to buy it from bassplayer lol.gotta love when your cpu is already "sold" 2 deals ahead


You've got a very impressive 955, I lucked out and got a "golden" 955 too, it's currently folding at 4.20GHz and 1.45v...god I love these chips.

Good luck with that Xeon, it's quite a remarkable chip.

Edit: just saw that your 955 was on phase...I think I'm going to go sub zero soon, I really wanna see how high this thing can go.


----------



## fl0w3n

Thanks, this is one of NCspecV81's old 955's. Or it was lol. I shipped it out today.

Damn that is pretty good yourself, I was not as lucky with my motherboard and had some wacky ass voltages goin on so it was pretty tough to get things where I wanted them. You on water? Yeah, I really am going to miss mine...I almost shed a tear seeing it go.

Thanks







I am more looking for everyday high clocks and this one is good at that but not the best. However once I put some DICE on it then I will really see it shine. I might try to trade it for that d0 920 that just sold in 5 hours though lol.

Indeed, the phase is also gone as of today. Ah, to bad we didn't get in touch sooner as the ss unit I had was perfect for 24/7. Sub-zero is the way to go









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


You've got a very impressive 955, I lucked out and got a "golden" 955 too, it's currently folding at 4.20GHz and 1.45v...god I love these chips.

Good luck with that Xeon, it's quite a remarkable chip.

Edit: just saw that your 955 was on phase...I think I'm going to go sub zero soon, I really wanna see how high this thing can go.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fl0w3n*


Thanks, this is one of NCspecV81's old 955's. Or it was lol. I shipped it out today.

Damn that is pretty good yourself, I was not as lucky with my motherboard and had some wacky ass voltages goin on so it was pretty tough to get things where I wanted them. You on water? Yeah, I really am going to miss mine...I almost shed a tear seeing it go.

Thanks







I am more looking for everyday high clocks and this one is good at that but not the best. However once I put some DICE on it then I will really see it shine. I might try to trade it for that d0 920 that just sold in 5 hours though lol.

Indeed, the phase is also gone as of today. Ah, to bad we didn't get in touch sooner as the ss unit I had was perfect for 24/7. Sub-zero is the way to go










Yeah, I'm on water. Right now my graphics cards aren't in my loop so I've got both my rads (RX360 and RX240 with push/pull GT 1850's) dedicated to my CPU. Needless to say they give me some very nice temps.

I think that a phase unit would be a little too much for me, I was thinking more along the lines of doing some dice runs.

For a while I've been considering getting rid of this 955 and moving on to a Thuban, but I just can't bare to let it go.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Yeah, I'm on water. Right now my graphics cards aren't in my loop so I've got both my rads (RX360 and RX240 with push/pull GT 1850's) dedicated to my CPU. Needless to say they give me some very nice temps.

I think that a phase unit would be a little too much for me, I was thinking more along the lines of doing some dice runs.

For a while I've been considering getting rid of this 955 and moving on to a Thuban, but I just can't bare to let it go.


Yeah I kinda thought along the same lines, trying my luck with a new batch...but I realized the chances of not only getting a good chip but one that is also better than what I already have are very slim. Especially just with a random buy of a single chip.

Ah, yeah I no longer have the phase and plan on getting a DICE pot or making one for some runs, but I also eventually want to make my own SS phase again. The 24/7 aspect was just to alluring haha. To bad I just didn't figure out how to properly setup my SS till right before I sold it


----------



## Bjohansen

I got my H50 today, but managed to bend the pins on my PII 965. I did however manage to bend them back to their original position and install the CPU. It's working, so Im trying to overclock it a bit.

Im getting BSOD at 4Ghz (20x multiplier) auto voltage.

Edit: tested stresstests at stock frequency to check on the CPU, and it passed just fine. So Im assuming I was lucky.

Edit: Seems to be stable at 3.8Ghz. Running IBT with high stress level, reaching max temp of 60 degrees celsius.
H50 is setup with push-pull exhaust.


----------



## saint19

^Rise the voltage a little for the 4GHz stable


----------



## ny_driver

BSOD is usually memory/NB instability, but I think I also get it sometimes when the voltage is too low.

EDIT: just noticed you have the CHIV, so maybe I can help more. I run 4GHz(20x) with "auto" voltage and it's prime blend stable, but the highest the cores saw was 12 Celsius running prime.

I'd say you'll probably need more vcore for sure, but these chips prefer lower temperatures to higher voltage.


----------



## Bjohansen

How much would you suggest for 4Ghz stable and still lower than 62 degree celsius when stresstesting?

All the voltages are set to auto, offset except memory which is running at 1.65V (specified from Corsair).


----------



## saint19

If ur 965 is C2 can hit the 1.5V without problems if is C3 1.4V is safe both below 60ÂºC. Try with 1.4V and see what happen.


----------



## ny_driver

I set my over voltage to "enabled" and "manual" with everything set to "auto" except the memory @ 1.65 also....lol. The chip runs @ 1.428v @ 4GHz. What does yours use at 4GHz set to "auto". Which BIOS are you using?


----------



## Bjohansen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saint19* 
If ur 965 is C2 can hit the 1.5V without problems if is C3 1.4V is safe both below 60ÂºC. Try with 1.4V and see what happen.

It's the C3 revision.

The voltage is set to auto and it seems to be running at 1.3V in bios but AMD OverDrive is recording 1.4V, but it doesnt seem to measure correctly. When I manually set it to 1.45V it's still recording 1.4V.

I did test 4Ghz @ 1.45V and it still gave me BSOD while running IBT.

Edit: I havent updated the BIOS, so I dunno the version.


----------



## saint19

Disable C1E and try again setting the BIOS voltage to 1.40V


----------



## Bjohansen

it refuses to boot at 1.4V. Im getting to the windows loginscreen, then it restarts.

I can boot and use the computer with 1.45V, but I doubt it will pass a stresstest.

Added two pictures from my BIOS, maybe you wanna take a look?









Edit: I'm running it stable at 3.8Ghz @ 1.464V (auto)
I can't get it stable with manual settings below 1.45V at 4Ghz

I did manage to run 4/5 runs of IBT and measured a whooping 50Gflop compared to 47Gflop at 3.8Ghz, it went into a BSOD after 4/5 runs.

Edit2: I tried 19x multiplier and a FSB at 211 to reach 4Ghz, it BSOD pretty quickly. I probably need a higher NB voltage? if I enter 1.3V at CPU/NB it turns red in the BIOS.


----------



## saint19

Try this:

Multiplier: 20
Voltage CPU: 1.40V
NB Frequency: 2600MHz
NB voltage: 1.3V
HT frequency: 2000MHz
HT voltage: Auto
RAM voltage: 1.65V

Rest on Auto.


----------



## Bjohansen

is the NB voltage the "CPU/NB Voltage" or the "NB Voltage" ?

Edit: I went for the NB Voltage. BSOD at boot.


----------



## saint19

Try 1.5V for the CPU and yeah the NB i mean NB voltage and not CPU/NB voltage set the last one to 1.2V.


----------



## Bjohansen

I'll try 1.5V

I did a test with 19x multiplier, 3.8Ghz @ 1.45V and 2400 NB @ 1.3V. It passed the IBT stresstest and is pushing out 49Gflop.

If 1.5V doesnt work, it might be that the chip cant do more than 3.8Ghz.

Edit: went into a BSOD at the last run of IBT. It passed 4/5 and pushed out 51Gflop.
While running the IBT standard test it reached 66 degree and dropped down to 61 degree a few times.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1440997
3.8Ghz seems to be the most stable. Running prime95 now just to be sure. IBT seems to stress the CPU more tho.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

ny_driver, your CPU cooling how is it setup and what are your temps?


----------



## ny_driver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bjohansen* 
Edit: I havent updated the BIOS, so I dunno the version.

I'd update the BIOS definitely using the auto updater utility in the BIOS, it works great. Ohhh and try "enabled" and "manual". The cpu may need the extra boost when stressing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
ny_driver, your CPU cooling how is it setup and what are your temps?

It is in my profile picture, but I'll be happy to describe it for you. I would post a few pictures for you, but I am 400 miles from home right now.

It's basically a regular window air conditioner($150) with the part that gets cold(the evaporator), inside a 7 gallon cooler filled with ~70% antifreeze. There is a feed and return line in the sides of the cooler and the pump sits inside a little 6-pack cooler. I am using my regular old Swiftech Apogee XT water block, but I modded it out some so it flows way better. Antifreeze is pretty thick. I removed the restriction washers and bored out the holes.

The coolant gets down to ~-40 Celsius and warms to ~-20 after many hours of 4GHz and racing. The cpu stays below zero unless I run stress tests or run say 4.5GHz/1.5v for an extended period....then it will reach low single digits according to the software which I do not trust. The base of the Apogee XT stays ~10 degrees warmer than the coolant.

For a pump I went to harbor freight and got a $25 pond/fountain pump and it's been working very good now for weeks.

I also have my gpu loop routed through the "chiller" so the gpu idles just under ambient and reaches about 26 Celsius when racing. I have to run antifreeze in there too, but the Swiftech MCP55B pumps it just fine.

If you'd like to know anything else just ask. I made a build log about it over here. Check it out.









EDIT: I managed a couple pictures for you.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I'd update the BIOS definitely using the auto updater utility in the BIOS, it works great. Ohhh and try "enabled" and "manual". The cpu may need the extra boost when stressing.

It is in my profile picture, but I'll be happy to describe it for you. I would post a few pictures for you, but I am 400 miles from home right now.

It's basically a regular window air conditioner($150) with the part that gets cold(the evaporator), inside a 7 gallon cooler filled with ~70% antifreeze. There is a feed and return line in the sides of the cooler and the pump sits inside a little 6-pack cooler. I am using my regular old Swiftech Apogee XT water block, but I modded it out some so it flows way better. Antifreeze is pretty thick. I removed the restriction washers and bored out the holes.

The coolant gets down to ~-40 Celsius and warms to ~-20 after many hours of 4GHz and racing. The cpu stays below zero unless I run stress tests or run say 4.5GHz/1.5v for an extended period....then it will reach low single digits according to the software which I do not trust. The base of the Apogee XT stays ~10 degrees warmer than the coolant.

For a pump I went to harbor freight and got a $25 pond/fountain pump and it's been working very good now for weeks.

I also have my gpu loop routed through the "chiller" so the gpu idles just under ambient and reaches about 26 Celsius when racing. I have to run antifreeze in there too, but the Swiftech MCP55B pumps it just fine.

If you'd like to know anything else just ask. I made a build log about it over here. Check it out.









EDIT: I managed a couple pictures for you.










that's awesome dude, I might get an aquarium chiller or something of the sort if I'm feeling ambitious and rich

I'm re-feeling my OC, instead of 201x19 I'm looking at 212x18 so my CPU is still >3.8GHz (3.815 to be exact) with my RAM at 1130MHz 5-5-5-15-25-2T and my NB at 2332Mhz

I'm going to try for 213x18 and the NB at 12x...maybe

the reason I did this: upped my Gflops from 46.9 to 49.3

If I could some how get 215x18 with the NB on the x12 stable, that would be clutch (RAM at 1145Mhz :O)


----------



## Bjohansen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ny_driver*


I'd update the BIOS definitely using the auto updater utility in the BIOS, it works great. Ohhh and try "enabled" and "manual". The cpu may need the extra boost when stressing.


Enable and manual what exactly?


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


that's awesome dude, I might get an aquarium chiller or something of the sort if I'm feeling ambitious and rich

I'm re-feeling my OC, instead of 201x19 I'm looking at 212x18 so my CPU is still >3.8GHz (3.815 to be exact) with my RAM at 1130MHz 5-5-5-15-25-2T and my NB at 2332Mhz

I'm going to try for 213x18 and the NB at 12x...maybe

the reason I did this: upped my Gflops from 46.9 to 49.3

If I could some how get 215x18 with the NB on the x12 stable, that would be clutch (RAM at 1145Mhz :O)



You ever tried 18.5? That was like the sweet spot for my 955, and I believe another guy here found 18.5 to be nice for him too.


----------



## Bjohansen

I'm trying the following atm:
CPU Voltage: 1.45V
NB Voltage: 1.3V
HT Voltage: 1.3V
SB Voltage: 1.2V

Multiplier: 18.5x
CPU Frequency: 3954 Mhz
Northbridge: 2778Mhz
FSB: 213 Mhz
HT Link: 2137 Mhz
DRAM: 1700ish Mhz

As we speak it's passed 6 rounds of Prime95. Gonna run it a while and test for stability.
I tried another setup with 20x multiplier to reach 4Ghz and it kept BSODing, 18.5x and some upped FSB seems to be the way to go with these chips.

Temperature is stable at 60 degree, maxed at 61 degree.

Edit: BSOD at round 7 of Prime95..... :<


----------



## Bjohansen

I'm gonna leave it at 3.8Ghz for now. Moved the computer closer to the window, opened the window slightly to let some cold air reach the computer case.

Guess what!?! The H50 really shines with some cold fresh air!


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bjohansen* 
I'm gonna leave it at 3.8Ghz for now. Moved the computer closer to the window, opened the window slightly to let some cold air reach the computer case.

Guess what!?! The H50 really shines with some cold fresh air!
















LOL cold air + air cooling = cold air cooling


----------



## Bjohansen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fl0w3n* 
LOL cold air + air cooling = cold air cooling

Indeed







I didn't think of moving the computer until now, should have done it much earlier.

I hope we get a decent summer with decent temperatures and not those
20+ we've been having the past few years. It'll be friggin hot inside the case if we get a tropical summer again!


----------



## ny_driver

Try setting all the voltages to "auto" and see how that works.


----------



## Bjohansen

Cpu: 965
Username: Bjohansen
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3812
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.4V
CPU-NB: 1.3V
nb frequency: 2600MHz
NB volts: 1.1V
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
cooling: Corsair H50
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 49.9

CPU-Z Valid

Can I join the club now?


----------



## Messenjah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bjohansen* 
Cpu: 965
Username: Bjohansen
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3812
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.4V
CPU-NB: 1.3V
nb frequency: 2600MHz
NB volts: 1.1V
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
cooling: Corsair H50
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 49.9

CPU-Z Valid

Can I join the club now?

How come you haven't tried increasing the FSB some and then play around with the Cpu Multi?

I havn't been around due to my machine has been in pieces since last saturday. Moding the case and sleeving the power supply.
-Main Wires Sleeved.
-Front of Case so far.
-Back of Case so far.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Messenjah* 
I havn't been around due to my machine has been in pieces since last saturday. Moding the case and sleeving the power supply.
-Main Wires Sleeved.
-Front of Case so far.
-Back of Case so far.

Damn looks good man! I have literally had my sleeving stuff sitting here for months, and even LONGER than that my EMPTY case has been sitting here...so long in fact, that the original build that was supposed to go in it (my 955 and crosshair iv) is sold and a new build HOPEFULLY will go in it lol.

I had bad luck and ordered the wrong heat shrink twice







wrong size.
What size did you order? First two times I went with red...but now I think I am going to get black on black. I already have a lot of red.


----------



## Messenjah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fl0w3n* 
Damn looks good man! I have literally had my sleeving stuff sitting here for months, and even LONGER than that my EMPTY case has been sitting here...so long in fact, that the original build that was supposed to go in it (my 955 and crosshair iv) is sold and a new build HOPEFULLY will go in it lol.

I had bad luck and ordered the wrong heat shrink twice







wrong size.
What size did you order? First two times I went with red...but now I think I am going to get black on black. I already have a lot of red.

I ordered CleanCut from Furryletters.

I got 1/8 sleeving with 3/16 heatshrink. I did alot of research into sleeving before ordering anything.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bjohansen* 
I'm gonna leave it at 3.8Ghz for now. Moved the computer closer to the window, opened the window slightly to let some cold air reach the computer case.

Guess what!?! The H50 really shines with some cold fresh air!
















Good lawrd man! There are those of us here who are having trouble keeping it below 62C!


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Messenjah* 
I ordered CleanCut from Furryletters.

I got 1/8 sleeving with 3/16 heatshrink. I did alot of research into sleeving before ordering anything.

Damn I don't like ordering from eBay, and FrozenCPU/Performance-PCs doesn't have 3/16.

I got 1/4 shrink and I had problems with it holding to the wire, so it sounds like 3/16 is just what I need.


----------



## Messenjah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fl0w3n* 
Damn I don't like ordering from eBay, and FrozenCPU/Performance-PCs doesn't have 3/16.

I got 1/4 shrink and I had problems with it holding to the wire, so it sounds like 3/16 is just what I need.

If you email FurryLetters directly with the email he sends you a link with a paypal invoice. It don't go thru ebay. It is just like buying from people on these forums. He ships it right away and you get a tracking number thru your paypal account in the sales invoice.

I have trouble holding the sleeve in the heat shrink also. I have to over lap the sleeving more than I wanted to get a decent hold cause the heatshrink has very little adhesive to none in it. I read where someone put a dot of super glue inside the edge of the heatshrink to get it to hold nicely. I think I am going to go back and redo a lot of my heat shrink later and do that also.

I just finished putting togeter my mothers pc cause her died last week and borrowed her dig cam when I dropped off her pc at her house cause mine died and I haven't got a new one yet. I am going to take better pics of my pc and upload them later.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Messenjah* 
If you email FurryLetters directly with the email he sends you a link with a paypal invoice. It don't go thru ebay. It is just like buying from people on these forums. He ships it right away and you get a tracking number thru your paypal account in the sales invoice.

I have trouble holding the sleeve in the heat shrink also. I have to over lap the sleeving more than I wanted to get a decent hold cause the heatshrink has very little adhesive to none in it. I read where someone put a dot of super glue inside the edge of the heatshrink to get it to hold nicely. I think I am going to go back and redo a lot of my heat shrink later and do that also.

I just finished putting togeter my mothers pc cause her died last week and borrowed her dig cam when I dropped off her pc at her house cause mine died and I haven't got a new one yet. I am going to take better pics of my pc and upload them later.


Haha you have trouble holding the heatshrink to the sleeving but not the bare wire? Weird, mine is the opposite haha. I am going to just do the super glue trick then, because my sleeving seems to shrink to the right size, but I thought maybe it was just slightly to big.

Nice, share those pics.


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*


Good lawrd man! There are those of us here who are having trouble keeping it below 62C!


65c? damn, that cant be good for the cpu..


----------



## p3ndo3l

hi everyone... first time here ^^

just wondering... I've been searching for the use of Advanced Clock Calibration in OCing my 955 BE. anybody has discussed it?

Thanks.

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bjohansen*


Cpu: 965
Username: Bjohansen
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3812
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.4V
CPU-NB: 1.3V
nb frequency: 2600MHz
NB volts: 1.1V
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
cooling: Corsair H50
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 49.9

CPU-Z Valid

Can I join the club now?












perfect, I'll add you to the sheet once I'm done my chem. lab

try to get your RAM down to cas 7 and 1T it'll be noticeably faster


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


65c? damn, that cant be good for the cpu..


Yes I am weary of this fact, but 65C is my core temp. cpu temp is 62C (TMPIN1) Which is AMD's max temperature rating.

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=


----------



## Messenjah

I been working on sleeving for a week during my free from from work and working on my house. Finally have it back together and started messing around with my overclock I could not get my cpu to be stable over 4.0 on prime over 3-6 hours. So I rolled it all back to 4.0 with mostly FSB increase. My core 1 ( second core) errors out within 1-5 min. in prime95.

My setting are the following:
FSB: 244
Cpu Multi: 16.5x
NB Multi: 12x
Cpu Volt: 1.45
Cpi/NB Volt: 1.3
DDR Volt: 2.1
NB Volt: 1.3
DDR Multi: 4x

Cpu: 4026
NB: 2928
DDR: 976
DDR Timing: 5-5-5-15-22-2T

Do you think it is just due to the high north bridge?

EDITED: I ended up upping the Cpu/NB Volts and the errors stopped on the one core so far. Still running Prime95 for the up coming hours


----------



## sleepergsr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p3ndo3l*


hi everyone... first time here ^^

just wondering... I've been searching for the use of Advanced Clock Calibration in OCing my 955 BE. anybody has discussed it?

Thanks.

Sorry for my bad english


you dont need it. its use when your unlocking cores. like the x2 and the x3 black edition. you wont really need to mess with it.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

advanced core calibration allows you to adjust voltage to the cores individually, the unlocking cores was an un-intentional bonus


----------



## Scorpion667

Cpu: 965
Username: Scorpion667
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4000
ref*multi: 250*16
CPU voltage: 1.536
CPU-NB: 1.250
nb frequency: 2750MHz
NB volts: 1.250
RAM: G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 7-7-7-20-1T
Motherboard: Asus M4A88TD-V Evo/Usb3
cooling: Noctua NH-D14
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 53.8904

Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1454741

Screenies( 8 hour prime Large FFT's, 6 hours prime blend, 2 hours (50 runs) Linx max memory ):


----------



## Fear of Oneself

53

**rips on NB**

going to see if i can 2600MHz it


----------



## Scorpion667

Hehe you put me in the 955 section instead of 965 ^_^


----------



## Fear of Oneself

sorry Chadwickracing

When I was fixing Scorpion's addition, I looked away from that screen to the movie on my 3rd screen. Anyway, I by accident messed up your post, so if you'd just give me that info again I'll be happy to add it again.

Ctrl-Z said "Nothing left to undo"
and I searched this thread for your post but no go

again, sorry about that, can you just post your info again


----------



## Scorpion667

Thanks Fear of Oneself =D


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Cpu: 955
Username: xD3aDPooLx
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3558
ref*multi: 203.1*17.5
CPU voltage: 1.4125
CPU-NB: 1.375
nb frequency: 2031.3MHz
NB volts: 1.20
RAM: 4GB DDR2 1066MHz 5-5-5-15-2T
Motherboard: Asus M4N72-E
cooling: Air/H50
OS: 7 32-bit
GFLOPS: 49


----------



## xazraelx1981

Cpu: 955
Username: xazraelx1981
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3900
ref*multi: 200*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.57
CPU-NB: 1.32
nb frequency: 2200MHz
NB volts: 1.32
RAM: 4GB DDR2 1066MHz 5-5-5-15-2T
Motherboard: Asus M4N82 Deluxe
cooling: water cooling/EK Supreme HF
OS: 7 32-bit
GFLOPS: 40


----------



## xazraelx1981

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xazraelx1981* 
Cpu: 955
Username: xazraelx1981
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3900
ref*multi: 200*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.57
CPU-NB: 1.32
nb frequency: 2200MHz
NB volts: 1.32
RAM: 4GB DDR2 1066MHz 5-5-5-15-2T
Motherboard: Asus M4N82 Deluxe
cooling: water cooling/EK Supreme HF
OS: 7 32-bit
GFLOPS: 40


Crap! i added the wrong screenie, it was of an earlier clock. The correct Validation should be in my sig...


----------



## Scorpion667

Minor update(I am in the 965 section as Scorpion667):

The overclock previously posted is now stable 12 hours prime @ 1.524v
Memory is now at 1667 8-9-9-24 1t
Max Gflops now is 54.1671

Nothing else has changed, I'm gonna call this one as my final 24/7 OC, yay *yawn*

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1458876

Screenies(20 runs Linx, 12 hours prime)


----------



## Bjohansen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*











perfect, I'll add you to the sheet once I'm done my chem. lab

try to get your RAM down to cas 7 and 1T it'll be noticeably faster


Still can't see my OC on your chart :<


----------



## saint19

Why u don't add a Thuban table?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saint19* 
Why u don't add a Thuban table?

el gappo owns a thread for that, (it sucks)...ownt. But he said he wanted to to that.

EDIT: Bjohansen, it was in the 955 (my bad) I just moved it


----------



## ny_driver

duhhhh.........955/965 are not Thubans.


----------



## Messenjah

I have decided to just work with my fsb and kept everything else stock with 10x NB Multi and I think my ram been keeping me from pushing my cpu in the past cause as my got my FSB higher I had to set my ram timing to 6-6-6-18 from 5-5-5-15. My system just freezes in place shortly in prime95 with 75% ram usage. I think I might just stick with the ram I got till I upgrade to a DDR3 ram motherboard in the future. My max FSB is between 275-280 cause 280 system freezes and I got 275 on primes for 9 hours and going to leave it going while I am at work.

I got in question.

If the NB need more volts would it crash to a black screen like the cpu or hang the system usually?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Messenjah* 
I have decided to just work with my fsb and kept everything else stock with 10x NB Multi and I think my ram been keeping me from pushing my cpu in the past cause as my got my FSB higher I had to set my ram timing to 6-6-6-18 from 5-5-5-15. My system just freezes in place shortly in prime95 with 75% ram usage. I think I might just stick with the ram I got till I upgrade to a DDR3 ram motherboard in the future. My max FSB is between 275-280 cause 280 system freezes and I got 275 on primes for 9 hours and going to leave it going while I am at work.

I got in question.

If the NB need more volts would it crash to a black screen like the cpu or hang the system usually?

it would bluescreen


----------



## koven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scorpion667* 
Minor update(I am in the 965 section as Scorpion667):

The overclock previously posted is now stable 12 hours prime @ 1.524v
Memory is now at 1667 8-9-9-24 1t
Max Gflops now is 54.1671

Nothing else has changed, I'm gonna call this one as my final 24/7 OC, yay *yawn*

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1458876

Screenies(20 runs Linx, 12 hours prime)

i like your background, could you post a link to high-res?


----------



## Riskitall84

Sign me up - 1st go so ill be posting again

Cpu: 955
Username: Riskitall84
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4.226
ref*multi: 216*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.51
CPU-NB: 1.275
nb frequency: 2817MHz
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1734MHz 7-7-7-20 1T
Motherboard: Crosshair IV
cooling: water cooling/Supreme HF
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 55-56


----------



## ny_driver

Nice overclock.....the Crosshair IV kicks ass!


----------



## LocoJason

First time poster, long time lurker.

Crosshair IV is for sure an absolutely kick-ass mainboard. I have had countless mobos in the past and never had one NEARLY as refined as the crosshair iv. The 965BE is badass as well. I actually just built a new system with crosshair and a 965BE. OC'd to 4025mhz (230x17.5) stable on just 1.45v core and 1.18v NB... not even breaking a sweat, I know it has room to spare. Max temp with overnight prime95 run using a zalman CNPS10X quiet was 57c. This is with the thermal compound that came with the HSF and without ANY special tweaks yet (different compound, fan, lapping, etc etc)... just put it together two days ago and I am already impressed with what it can do.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LocoJason* 
First time poster, long time lurker.

Crosshair IV is for sure an absolutely kick-ass mainboard. I have had countless mobos in the past and never had one NEARLY as refined as the crosshair iv. The 965BE is badass as well. I actually just built a new system with crosshair and a 965BE. OC'd to 4025mhz (230x17.5) stable on just 1.45v core and 1.18v NB... not even breaking a sweat, I know it has room to spare. Max temp with overnight prime95 run using a zalman CNPS10X quiet was 57c. This is with the thermal compound that came with the HSF and without ANY special tweaks yet (different compound, fan, lapping, etc etc)... just put it together two days ago and I am already impressed with what it can do.

sounds like a plan








welcome to overclock.net
if you want me to add you to the spreadsheet, just follow the template on the first page.
Also, to fill in the system specs for your sig, go to usercp>edit system and fill out the boxes


----------



## LocoJason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


sounds like a plan








welcome to overclock.net
if you want me to add you to the spreadsheet, just follow the template on the first page.
Also, to fill in the system specs for your sig, go to usercp>edit system and fill out the boxes










Hi and thanks for the welcome! I'll probably do so when I have it fine-tuned. I have been overclocking AMD processors a long time... since my very first K6-233mhz. I just never really researched it or got involved with any sort of community until now. The biggest thing in the last 5 years or so I see and find it amazing is how AMD and other companies have really embraced the overclockers! Judging from previopus experience and tinkering so far I think I can probably hit close to 4.1ghz with this rig stable on air cooling (Win7 64 bit). When I built it I also thought about springing for a H70 instead of the CNPS10X, and probably will end up upgrading to water cooling of some kind. For the time being this new rig (first new build in 5 years LOL) is a speed demon and more than enough.


----------



## ph10m

Cpu: 965
Username: ph10m
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4250Mhz
ref*multi: 250*17 (to keep Cool n Quiet on, reduces idle temp)
CPU voltage: 1.48
CPU-NB: 1.2
NB frequency: 2500MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 8GB 1666Mhz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: Crosshair IV
Cooling: H50 Push/Pull + Air Penetrator fans
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: Linx is broken.. dunno what other program to use.

CPU-Z Validation
Idle temps/Kombustor info









Getting a 870A Fuzion soon, together with my NZXT Phantom.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ph10m*


Cpu: 965
Username: ph10m
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4250Mhz
ref*multi: 250*17 (to keep Cool n Quiet on, reduces idle temp)
CPU voltage: 1.48
CPU-NB: 1.2
NB frequency: 2500MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 8GB 1666Mhz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: Crosshair IV
Cooling: H50 Push/Pull + Air Penetrator fans
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: Linx is broken.. dunno what other program to use.

CPU-Z Validation
Idle temps/Kombustor info









Getting a 870A Fuzion soon, together with my NZXT Phantom.












Wow, nice overclock! Oh and you can use Intel Burn Test for GFLOPS.


----------



## koven

^ i highly doubt that's stable.. lol


----------



## ph10m

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


^ i highly doubt that's stable.. lol


stable for my use, I actually haven't tried to run prime yet (like overnight), but I've NEVER gotten bluescreens or simply stopups at 4250. I tried getting it to about 4350+ but then my system just stopped up and i had to reset my CMOS to even get my comp 2 start


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ph10m*


Cpu: 965
Username: ph10m
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4250Mhz
ref*multi: 250*17 (to keep Cool n Quiet on, reduces idle temp)
CPU voltage: 1.48
CPU-NB: 1.2
NB frequency: 2500MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 8GB 1666Mhz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: Crosshair IV
Cooling: H50 Push/Pull + Air Penetrator fans
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: Linx is broken.. dunno what other program to use.

CPU-Z Validation
Idle temps/Kombustor info









Getting a 870A Fuzion soon, together with my NZXT Phantom.


Intel Burn Test works

I put you in the spreadsheet, but I'd like a screen shot of a stess test passed for stability verification, and If you'd mind to post your memory command rate, found here:


----------



## ph10m

I don't really know how many times I should run that intel burn test thing, did it 2 times @ standard, that's enough?









got 53.6 flopps


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ph10m*











I don't really know how many times I should run that intel burn test thing, did it 2 times @ standard, that's enough?









got 53.6 flopps


I would consider no less than 25 runs on max stable


----------



## ph10m

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


I would consider no less than 25 runs on max stable


well when I tried to go even higher (around 4.3-4.4) it only took a couple of seconds before it restarted. So I assume it should be rather stable now @4200-4250, never had any problems with it.


----------



## pzapdos

I'm considering a 965 for a new build, upgrading from my old builds intel core 2 duo (euck!)

i had that one OC'd from 1.86ghz to 3.1 though, on air stable for 4 years


----------



## ny_driver

1090T is only about $50-60 more now.....but I still like my 965BE.


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ph10m*


well when I tried to go even higher (around 4.3-4.4) it only took a couple of seconds before it restarted. So I assume it should be rather stable now @4200-4250, never had any problems with it.


lol it's not stable unless you can pass at least a few hours of prime95 or 10+ runs of linx/IBT on max memory


----------



## ph10m

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


lol it's not stable unless you can pass at least a few hours of prime95 or 10+ runs of linx/IBT on max memory


what would that be good for, well, maybe if i wanted to find the OPTIMAL speed, but as for now my 4250 works perfectly well. When I've not happened to get any errors, then who cares if it can't run several hours in prime? lol.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ph10m* 
what would that be good for, well, maybe if i wanted to find the OPTIMAL speed, but as for now my 4250 works perfectly well. When I've not happened to get any errors, then who cares if it can't run several hours in prime? lol.

It is fine for your own use, which is what I personally consider stable. But for the purpose of showing "stable" to the rest of the community, there needs to be a common definition of stable which is still not so common lol.
It's one thing to reach a real high overclock on non-cold cooling, but its another to reach that overclock and be stable, which is the main point.

I wouldn't change your overclock if its worked for a long time.

Just comin back to check up on this thread, as you can see I still rep it in my sig








Givin it some love and a bump.

BTW, if anyone is wondering the darkside is quite awesome (if you ignore the money it takes) but my Xeon screams and the overclocking is quite different but there is one very nice part, and that is if I am lucky enough to get one of "the four" BSOD's which we have a sweet little code sheet for that will tell us exactly what the issue is:

Quote:

BSOD Error codes and what they mean:
0X00000050 << Incorrect Memory Timing/Freq or Uncore Multi
0X00000124 << Incorrect QPI/Vtt Voltage (To Much/Not Enough)
0X00000101 << Not enough Vcore Voltage
0X00000109 << Not enough or too Much memory voltage
Just livin the lazy Intel life


----------



## yurizinho182

hello people
help me in my stable 4.0GHz PHENOM II 945 rev C3
M4A785-M motherboard
I'm use
VCORE 1.55
LLC: 0%
VDDNB: 1.38
HTT: 267
MEMORY: 266
MEMORY VOLTAGE: 1.9V

but cause BSOD 13seg in LYNX








what could it be?

Thanks!

follow the pictures:


----------



## Fear of Oneself

yurizinho182, welcome to overclock.net

Could you post pictures of CPUz (officially known as CPUID) so we can see what settings you are using, because your description is not very clear.

Thanks

EDIT: show us the CPU, the Mainboard and Memory values in CPUz


----------



## yurizinho182

hey!, sorry man
my hardware is

M4A785-M
PHENOM II 945 REV C3
SEVENTEAM 650W
KINGSTON 800MHZ 1.8v
EVGA GTX 460

I try to stabilize 4ghz but the bios always causes BSOD, regardless of the setting I put
i stabilize 3.9 1.48v C1E SUPPORT ON, CNQ' ON
VDDNB 1.28
HT 1800
CPU/NB FREQUENCY X10
chipset over voltage Auto
HT voltage Auto

help me stabilize 4.0ghz?
thanks

and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## mekaw

just go validate your system with CPUZ, it's much easier than you listing stuff on here.

try stress testing on small FFT , if that's stable it'll be your ram


----------



## yurizinho182

hi!, my system in cpu-z



i'm stress in small FFT but cause BSOD in 267 HTT and 1.52v cpu vcore
VDDNB 1.3
HT Voltage Auto
CPU/NB FREQUENCY x8
HT LINK 1600

but stable 3.9 1.48v cpu vcore
and vddnb 1.28v
cpu/nb frequency x10
ht link 1800
memory voltage 1.9
memo clock 333
5-6-6-16-20 2T


----------



## yurizinho182

nobody to help me?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

turn off AMD cool 'n' quiet in the BIOS
drop your NB speed to 2400MHz
up your RAM to 5-5-5-15

we'll go from there


----------



## yurizinho182

I tried for this configuration
but failed








i tried 266 in memory
but BSOD again


----------



## saint19

Do you disable C1E too?


----------



## yurizinho182

yeap!

i disable c1e, cpu prefetching, MICROCODE, CnQ!

edit: i tried 1.55 vcore 0% LLC, 1.40 VDDNB, 1.1 CHIPSET OVER VOLTAGE, HT LINK auto

but

BSOD on lynd and prime95


----------



## saint19

What settings your RAM has?


----------



## yurizinho182

kingston 800mhz

266 5-5-5-16-20 1.95v
but
i tried 6.6.6.18.24 1.90 and 1.95v
but BSOD


----------



## saint19

Can you set the RAM to 333?


----------



## yurizinho182

yeah i tried!
but bsod again









my cpu is a sh.iiiiiiiiiiiiiit
hahaha


----------



## saint19

I think that the problem is more the RAM and not the CPU.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

i think you should reset everything to stock, try and run your ram at stock. Having your RAM at 667MHz is too slow to benefit from any overclock on your CPU because of the bottleneck


----------



## yurizinho182

yes, but as the 3.9ghz fully working stable?
only raise the FSB from 260 to 267 that everything is unstable
no point in increasing VCore RAM
down to 266, leaving 333

Timings 5-5-5-15-20-2T, 6-6-6-18-24-2T
vcore 1.50, 1.55


----------



## saint19

Can you get it stable at some speed?


----------



## yurizinho182

no, but the error that appears on the BSOD is
000000000124

always...


----------



## Greg0986

Hi all,
My motherboard is a rubbish Dell motherboard so I decided to use AMD overdrive. First time overclocking







and I have already reached 3.9GHz







I am going to be getting an Asus crosshair IV for xmas so i should be able to reach 4GHz by increasing the FSB and voltage a little.

I am going to be running prime for about 12 Hours to seeif it is stable.

Screenshot:


----------



## xlBluex

Can I join? Got a 955BE:
Stepping: C3
Freq: 3813
Ref*multi: 200,68*19,0
CPU Volt: 1.4875
CPU North: 1.225
NB Freq & Volt: 2400MHZ @ auto volt
RAM: 4GB DDR3 Kingston 1333 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS M4A78T-E
Cooling: Cooler Master V8
OS: Windows 7 64bit
GFLOPS: 50,531
Screenshot








I ran it 6 hours stable on Prime, this is a run of IntelBurn.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

added!
nice on the 50 Gflops btw


----------



## koven

hmmm anyone here have a 955/965 under water? what kind of vcore/clocks/temps are you seeing?

4.2ghz 1.55v possible?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 
hmmm anyone here have a 955/965 under water? what kind of vcore/clocks/temps are you seeing?

4.2ghz 1.55v possible?

my 955 is just crappy, I tried two different boards and sets of ram with it, and it LOVES v core

1.55v/3.815GHz prime stable/~53C core

@ stock volts it's like 42 core or something

the IHS is like 39C load atm


----------



## Jonesey I7

I get 4.2 at 1.46v on lapped air ... 57c load


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


I get 4.2 at 1.46v on lapped air ... 57c load


you won't get much better on water, maybe 4.3 or 4.4, not worth the moneh


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


my 955 is just crappy, I tried two different boards and sets of ram with it, and it LOVES v core

1.55v/3.815GHz prime stable/~53C core

@ stock volts it's like 42 core or something

the IHS is like 39C load atm


what mobo/ram? i run my 955 3.92 1.45v

im gnna try to see how high i can get the 955 first, might ditch it for a thuban if i cant get too far

feels like a good chip tho, jus limited by h50's temps..not as great a cooler as i hoped it to be


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 
what mobo/ram? i run my 955 3.92 1.45v

im gnna try to see how high i can get the 955 first, might ditch it for a thuban if i cant get too far

feels like a good chip tho, jus limited by h50's temps..not as great a cooler as i hoped it to be

tried

ASUS M4N82 Deluxe + OCZ Fatal1ty 1066Mhz DDR2 cas 5
Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 + OCZ Fatal1ty 1066Mhz DDR2 cas 5
Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 + G.Skill Trident 1200MHz DDR2 cas 5

...and it will not do over 3.8 with 4 cores

I have ad it at 4.2 with two cores, just for teh lulz...but it wasn't even bench stable


----------



## AK-47

Cpu: 965
Username: Ak-47
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4000
ref*multi: 200*20
CPU voltage: 1.456
CPU-NB: 1.375
nb frequency: 2000MHz
NB volts: stock
RAM: 4GB DDR 1333MHz 7-7-7-22-1T
Motherboard: Asus M4N98TD Evo
cooling: H70
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51.4

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1517117


----------



## Hydraulic

I know I love AMD, but I didn't realize what all I had accumulated till just a few hours ago when I started going through all my stuff. Besides the 939 x2 4200+ and the Athlon II x4 620 I have running, I also have these =)


----------



## Jonesey I7

Cpu: 965 BE lapped
Username: Jonesey i7
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4350
ref*multi: 202x21.5
CPU voltage: 1.51v (bios) + LLC
CPU-NB: 1.35
nb frequency: 2800MHz
NB volts: 1.3
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 7-7-7-21-1t
Motherboard: Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 
cooling: Water
OS: 7 Pro 64-bit
GFLOPS: 56


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

how much would you guys pay for 955 c2? I'm just wondering because I could use another 955 chip


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bbaseballboy1234*


how much would you guys pay for 955 c2? I'm just wondering because I could use another 955 chip










I re-sell mine for $140 bucks, but that was in my country


----------



## xcyper33

I CAN'T WAIT to get my 955 BE next tuesday ^_^!


----------



## Miz3r

Would there be must worth buying a 965 over a 955 both brand new just the 965 is like 15pounds more, is it worth that extra bit more, Pc going to be used for gaming and overclocking etc.

thnx


----------



## koven

if you're gonna overclock, just go with a 955


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 
if you're gonna overclock, just go with a 955

This, 955 c3 can hit 4ghz easy, but a 965c3 can hit a bit higher clocks with lower voltage than 955 would

965 is basically a 955 with a higher clock.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miz3r* 
Would there be must worth buying a 965 over a 955 both brand new just the 965 is like 15pounds more, is it worth that extra bit more, Pc going to be used for gaming and overclocking etc.

thnx


Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 
if you're gonna overclock, just go with a 955


Quote:


Originally Posted by *bbaseballboy1234* 
This, 955 c3 can hit 4ghz easy, but a 965c3 can hit a bit higher clocks with lower voltage than 955 would

965 is basically a 955 with a higher clock.

a 965 is basically a 955 but a better chip

...i have a water cooled 955 C3 that only does 3.8 with 4 cores, i'd go with the 965


----------



## parthos27406

this will sound like a dumb question but what does Ref*multi mean i know multi is multiplier but is Ref stand for cpu frequency Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks in advance.


----------



## Dale-C

Ref means Reference Clock AFAIK


----------



## Precision_PC

Here is my X2 555 unlocked to a X4 B55.
First AMD overclock and it was more fun then I thought it would be.
CPU NB voltage is 1.375v, VCORE is 1.472v under load.
Ran it 4 hours earlier with prime95 blend, another eight hours tonight while I sleep. Idle temps 34c, load 52c avg.


----------



## Precision_PC

Darn, blue screens a hour and a half into prime95 run.
After running four hours earlier in the day? Wild.
Put the VCORE up to 1.45v, or 1.488v under load, and letting prime95 run again.


----------



## Precision_PC

Well that seemed to get it stable, was thinking it was a little low on the VCORE.
Great chip, considering it cost me $89.99, new with free shipping from the egg.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


Cpu: 965 BE lapped
Username: Jonesey i7
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4150
ref*multi: 202x20.5
CPU voltage: 1.43v + LLC
CPU-NB: 1.35
nb frequency: 2800MHz
NB volts: 1.3
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 7-7-7-21-1t
Motherboard: Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 
cooling: Megahalems lapped
OS: 7 Pro 64-bit
GFLOPS: 54




Dude that's a ****ing hott picture on your desktop background!

Anyway, I've had my 955 C2 running at 3.57 GHz (210*17) for a while with 1.475 volts stable. 100% load 24/7 with [email protected] usually puts it around 50-55 (depending on how warm it is in my room). I've dropped the voltage down to 1.450 and the temps haven't really seemed to improve. I thought everybody always said the voltage, not the clock speed, determined the temperature. What gives?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


Dude that's a ****ing hott picture on your desktop background!

Anyway, I've had my 955 C2 running at 3.57 GHz (210*17) for a while with 1.475 volts stable. 100% load 24/7 with [email protected] usually puts it around 50-55 (depending on how warm it is in my room). I've dropped the voltage down to 1.450 and the temps haven't really seemed to improve. I thought everybody always said the voltage, not the clock speed, determined the temperature. What gives?


is that at load? and .025v is a relatively small change


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bbaseballboy1234* 
how much would you guys pay for 955 c2? I'm just wondering because I could use another 955 chip









just sold mine for $115 the other day
I only got $100 after paypal fees and shipping
Not bad considering i paid $110 for my c3 locally
getting more stable and gaining 200Mhz was worth the $10


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
is that at load? and .025v is a relatively small change

That is at load. The reason for the drop is that I haven't touched my clock settings in quite a while, and I came across something on this site saying that AMD recommended no higher than 1.45v for long-term usage, and saw that my voltage was a bit higher, so figured I'd try to lower it.


----------



## Fear of Oneself




purduepilot said:


> That is at load. The reason for the drop is that I haven't touched my clock settings in quite a while, and I came across something on this site saying that AMD recommended no higher than *1.45v* for long-term usage, and saw that my voltage was a bit higher, so figured I'd try to lower it.


 :teaching: that's on stock cooling and of course they'd say that, they can't prove you used more if you RMA'd the chip, they don't want that I've been using 1.55 for the longest time, you just need to make sure your cores don't go above 60C


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;11635638*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's on stock cooling
> and of course they'd say that, they can't prove you used more if you RMA'd the chip, they don't want that
> 
> I've been using 1.55 for the longest time, you just need to make sure your cores don't go above 60C


Interesting. Maybe I can play with higher speeds and voltages when I go home and put my comp in my parents' basement (nice and cool).


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purduepilot;11636632*
> Interesting. Maybe I can play with higher speeds and voltages when I go home and put my comp in my parents' basement (nice and cool).


there you go,
welcome to OCN


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;11638212*
> there you go,
> welcome to OCN


Um... 12 months late but thanks.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


Um... 12 months late but thanks.










haha, nah, i said welcome, cause you said that now you're going to move your system to the basement for better temps
...it was a smartass comment


----------



## Jonesey I7

Updated, page 473. Please adjust for me, now on water!!







Thanks bro.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;11660240*
> haha, nah, i said welcome, cause you said that now you're going to move your system to the basement for better temps
> ...it was a smartass comment


Got it, lol


----------



## aas88keyz

Cpu: 965
Username: aas88keyz
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4014
ref*multi: 200*20
CPU voltage: 1.52 (set in bios)
CPU-NB: 1.275
nb frequency: 2200MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 7-7-7-19-1T
Motherboard: ASUS M4A78T-E 
cooling: CM Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51

][/URL]

First time attaching files replying to threads. We'll see if it works. Thanks.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*


Cpu: 965
Username: aas88keyz
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4014
ref*multi: 200*20
CPU voltage: 1.52 (set in bios)
CPU-NB: 1.275
nb frequency: 2200MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 7-7-7-19-1T
Motherboard: ASUS M4A78T-E 
cooling: CM Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51

][/URL]

First time attaching files replying to threads. We'll see if it works. Thanks.


added!


----------



## WIGILOCO

Nice one aas88keyz! I thought it was impossible to hit 4GHz with this board. Are you prime95 blend stable for 5+ hours?

Add me plz!

Cpu: 965
Username: WIGILOCO
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3813
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.475V
CPU-NB: 1.35V
nb frequency: 2600MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX 1333MHz 7-7-7-20-1T
Motherboard: ASUS M4A78T-E
cooling: Coolink Corator DS
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 50,9


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*
> Nice one aas88keyz! I thought it was impossible to hit 4GHz with this board. Are you prime95 blend stable for 5+ hours?


I've been amateur OCing for a few years but you know I never did prime95. I have it downloaded and will get it installed an let you know how it turns out.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Okay! My 4ghz was windows stable but after minute in prime95 blend BSOD'd







3,8GHz with 2600MHz is decent though, IMO.


----------



## purduepilot

*This is an update for me.*

Cpu: 955
Username: purduepilot
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3780
ref*multi: 210*18
CPU voltage: 1.525
CPU-NB: 1.325
nb frequency: 2310MHz
NB volts: 1.35
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1400MHz 7-8-7-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS M4179XTD-EVO
cooling: water cooling/Corsair H50
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 49.75


----------



## koven

nvm just noticed it's a c2


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11746184*
> nvm just noticed it's a c2


heh, now I'm interested to know what you said.







I just cleaned a bunch of dust out of my rad and got my load temps down by about 5 degrees, so I tried bumping up to 210*18.5 for 3.88GHz, and pumped the voltage up to 1.55, but I got BSOD after about 2 minutes of intelburn. I'm not really willing to take the voltage higher than that at this time, so I guess I'm pretty much maxed out with my CPU speed. Might be able to squeeze a little bit more with the reference clock but not much.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Alright, done with my RAM OC'ing

Cpu: 955
Name: MetalBeerSolid
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3842
ref*multi: 226*17
CPU voltage: 1.375
CPU-NB: 1.375
nb frequency: 2712
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1808MHz 6-9-5-15-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 870A-UD3
cooling: CM Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 50


----------



## WIGILOCO

Is 51C max peak temp during 13 hours of prime95 blend decent temp?

965BE C3 3,8GHz with 1.475V
NB 2600 with 1.35V


----------



## Fear of Oneself

metalbeer, your RAM is stupidly fast, I'm assuming this is stable however?


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


metalbeer, your RAM is stupidly fast, I'm assuming this is stable however?


Yes, I increased it to 1.76v, and it passed memtest overnight. I haven't put it through and hour on LinX yet, but I'm sure it'll make it. It turns out I got an awesome set of generic ram. Pics incoming.


----------



## aas88keyz

I know I just submitted one a couple days ago but this one is a little bit cooler and 400MHz more CPU-NB after upping the voltage on my memory by .1v. Made a huge difference in stability. CPU is the same frequency but thought these _final_ settings were safer for the kiddies. I am confident that I could go a little further on it but this is as much as I want to take it. For now...

Just how much voltage increase is safe on memory. I have been reading all different things on it. A whole variety of opinions.

Cpu: 965
Username: aas88keyz
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4014
ref*multi: 200*20
CPU voltage: 1.52 now 1.*5125* (set in bios)
CPU-NB: 1.400
nb frequency: 2200MHz now *2608MHz*
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 7-7-7-19-2T
Motherboard: ASUS M4A78T-E 
cooling: CM Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51 now *51.4887*



WIGILOCO said:


> Nice one aas88keyz! I thought it was impossible to hit 4GHz with this board. Are you prime95 blend stable for 5+ hours?
> 
> This one's for you WIGILOCO. Added stable P95-64bit results for 5+ hours.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Very nice there ass88keyz!







Did you put 1.56V on BIOS to have ~1.52 on load? Gongrats again for awesome oc! I really thought that it is impossible to hit 4GHz with that board.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Ok, so it turns out my RAM wasn't completely stable, as it failed LinX 39 minutes in, and started getting errors in the 8th pass of Memtest (about 4 hours in). I'll get it stable today.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*


I know I just submitted one a couple days ago but this one is a little bit cooler and 400MHz more CPU-NB after upping the voltage on my memory by .1v. Made a huge difference in stability. CPU is the same frequency but thought these _final_ settings were safer for the kiddies. I am confident that I could go a little further on it but this is as much as I want to take it. For now...

Just how much voltage increase is safe on memory. I have been reading all different things on it. A whole variety of opinions.

Cpu: 965
Username: aas88keyz
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4014
ref*multi: 200*20
CPU voltage: 1.52 now 1.*5125* (set in bios)
CPU-NB: 1.400
nb frequency: 2200MHz now *2608MHz*
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 7-7-7-19-2T
Motherboard: ASUS M4A78T-E 
cooling: CM Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51 now *51.4887*


I wish I had C3....


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO;11761911*
> Very nice there ass88keyz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you put 1.56V on BIOS to have ~1.52 on load? Gongrats again for awesome oc! I really thought that it is impossible to hit 4GHz with that board.


Turns out it is the opposite of that and I don't know why. in BIOS I have 1.5125V and when in Win7 all my monitoring software (Everest, CPUID HWMonitor and CPU-Z) says above 1.56V except AMD OverDrive and TurboV which shows 1.5125V. I wish I knew what to believe and how to fix it. Either way I am satisfied with my overall temps. I don't plan on cranking any of it out anymore for a while. I Fold 24/7 cept when gaming. The FAH clients are notoriously touchy but I got them stable and that is all that matters to me. Thanks for the gratz!


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Ok, got my RAM stable and bumped up the CPU in the process.









Cpu: 955
Name: MetalBeerSolid
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3885
ref*multi: 222*17.5
CPU voltage: 1.375
CPU-NB: 1.375
nb frequency: 2664
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1776MHz 6-9-5-15-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 870A-UD3
cooling: CM Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 50


















Also, I made a valiant effort to get to 4GHz today. After failing IBT with 2GB of RAM and my CPU at 4014MHz, I had to bump up the voltage to 1.475v to get it stable, but even with 2 fans at 2000RPM on my 212+ the temps went up to 64C so I quit.


----------



## CrowsZero

That's very nice voltage for 3.8ghz


----------



## razr m3

CPU: 955
Username: razr m3
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3825MHz
Ref*Multi: 201*19
CPU voltage: 1.35625V (BIOS); 1.33V (CPU-Z); 1.28V (under 100% load)
CPU-NB: Auto
NB frequency: 2814MHz
NB volts: Auto
HT frequecny: 2025MHz
HT volts: Auto
RAM: 4GB G. Skills DDR3 1333MHz 8-8-8-21-1T
RAM volts: 1.5V
Motherboard: ASUS M4A77TD Pro
Cooling: Vigor Monsoon III LT
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51


----------



## CrowsZero

razer_m3

I think you can easily go up to 4ghz.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Cpu: 955
Username: gtsteviiee
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4012.4
ref*multi: 17x236
CPU voltage: 1.4
CPU-NB: 1.375
nb frequency: 2595.2Mhz
NB volts: 1.25
RAM: 4GB DDR2 800 5-5-5-10-20
Motherboard: Asus M4A785-M
cooling: Coolermaster Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 49.86









What's up with the 64gflops?


----------



## Farmer Boe

Has anyone tried to overclock a 905E processor? 65w tdp on this baby. I built a budget system for a buddy using some Mushkin Silverline ram and an MSI 870-G45 mobo. The thing idles at 19-20 degrees using an OCZ Vendetta 2 cooler! I've never seen temps that low before on air. I managed to overclock it to 2.75ghz from the stock 2.5 as a base and cranked up the ram speed a bit aswell, but it sucks not having voltage or multiplyer control of this thing. Anyone else have any luck/experience?


----------



## YangerD

Hey guys, well it's been a year that I've been running my rig at complete stock settings. I would like to start overclocking my chip. I want to take it easy at first and just do a simple multiplier overclock. What should I set my multiplier to? For this type of overclock I would just have to increase my multiplier and voltage right? What are some fairly safe numbers to start off with?


----------



## Aph0ticShield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz;11761411*
> I know I just submitted one a couple days ago but this one is a little bit cooler and 400MHz more CPU-NB after upping the voltage on my memory by .1v. Made a huge difference in stability. CPU is the same frequency but thought these _final_ settings were safer for the kiddies. I am confident that I could go a little further on it but this is as much as I want to take it. For now...
> 
> Just how much voltage increase is safe on memory. I have been reading all different things on it. A whole variety of opinions.
> 
> Cpu: 965
> Username: aas88keyz
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4014
> ref*multi: 200*20
> CPU voltage: 1.52 now 1.*5125* (set in bios)
> CPU-NB: 1.400
> nb frequency: 2200MHz now *2608MHz*
> NB volts: 1.1
> RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 7-7-7-19-2T
> Motherboard: ASUS M4A78T-E
> cooling: CM Hyper 212+
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 51 now *51.4887*


That NB volt is not possible on this board. I have it. It is a 1.3v minimum!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11863569*
> Hey guys, well it's been a year that I've been running my rig at complete stock settings. I would like to start overclocking my chip. I want to take it easy at first and just do a simple multiplier overclock. What should I set my multiplier to? For this type of overclock I would just have to increase my multiplier and voltage right? What are some fairly safe numbers to start off with?


just go in .5 multiplier increments, if it crashed up the CPU-NB and the CPU voltages accordingly, making sure your temps do not exceed 62C full load


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;11864298*
> just go in .5 multiplier increments, if it crashed up the CPU-NB and the CPU voltages accordingly, making sure your temps do not exceed 62C full load


How does this look?










Now the only thing that worries me is my Load Temps. What do you guys think?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11864367*
> How does this look?
> 
> Now the only thing that worries me is my Load Temps. What do you guys think?


looks fine on both fronts, I'd say, just put your FSB to 205 right now, that should give you 3.9GHz, and faster RAM and NB. If you can manage to get that stable, you're laughin

EDIT: and yanger, how'd you get your taskbar to make the icons larger?
EDIT2: got it, nvm


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;11864457*
> looks fine on both fronts, I'd say, just put your FSB to 205 right now, that should give you 3.9GHz, and faster RAM and NB. If you can manage to get that stable, you're laughin
> 
> EDIT: and yanger, how'd you get your taskbar to make the icons larger?
> EDIT2: got it, nvm


I was just about to tell you how







. Anyways, back to my overclock. I'm really worried about my temps as a simple Intel Burn Test brought it to 59-60C. I can only imagine what a few hours of Prime 95 would do. What you think I should do? I think I can push further and it's just my cooler that's holding me back.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11864500*
> I was just about to tell you how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyways, back to my overclock. I'm really worried about my temps as a simple Intel Burn Test brought it to 59-60C. I can only imagine what a few hours of Prime 95 would do. What you think I should do? I think I can push further and it's just my cooler that's holding me back.


IBT makes my temps go higher than prime95 I get like 55C (cores) on IBT and 49C on prime (1.55v hell yea, i just have a balls 955)

don't be too afraid of your CPU overheating, it's just for constant use, I've had it way above 70C once, cause my waterpump didn't turn on lol.

but what I'm saying is, don't worry about your temps right now, they're okay. And you haven't really adjusted your voltages, imagine the same voltage on the stock AMD cooler.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;11865791*
> IBT makes my temps go higher than prime95 I get like 55C (cores) on IBT and 49C on prime (1.55v hell yea, i just have a balls 955)
> 
> don't be too afraid of your CPU overheating, it's just for constant use, I've had it way above 70C once, cause my waterpump didn't turn on lol.
> 
> but what I'm saying is, don't worry about your temps right now, they're okay. And you haven't really adjusted your voltages, imagine the same voltage on the stock AMD cooler.


Yup, I would agree. Stock cooler would be terrible. So I've been running Prime 95 for about 3 hours now. How much longer do I need to submit into this club? I'm pretty sure the system is stable. After all it was just a simple multiplier overclock.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11865810*
> Yup, I would agree. Stock cooler would be terrible. So I've been running Prime 95 for about 3 hours now. How much longer do I need to submit into this club? I'm pretty sure the system is stable. After all it was just a simple multiplier overclock.


i said 5 in the OP, but just let 'er run for 4, that's good enough, that's what I ran for mine, and it's like a server


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;11865838*
> i said 5 in the OP, but just let 'er run for 4, that's good enough, that's what I ran for mine, and it's like a server


I'll let it run til dinner is over and do my proper submission for the club. BTW I couldn't get the signature code to work.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrowsZero;11854343*
> razer_m3
> 
> I think you can easily go up to 4ghz.


I'm hoping I can







If anything, it'd be my temps limiting me. 53 C is the max I've seen so far through stress testing, and I'd like to keep it under 55 C if possible.


----------



## tianh

SUCCESS!!!!

Alright guys, after playing around with the settings a little and reading some more threads. I lowered my multiplier and upped my Bus Freq to get 3.9GHZ STABLE at 2700 NB!!!

CPU: 3.9GHz
CPU Volts: 1.45V
RAM: 1500MHz
RAM Volts: 1.45
NB: 2700
NB Volts: 1.40
HT:2000

I want to THANK EVERYONE that helped me out in this thread without you guys I'd still be on a measly 3.2GHz right now. And want to thank OCN because without this community I would have bought a HP branded computer and my mom for giving me birth so that I can witness this achievement.

What a great way to start off the New Years wahooo!

I am going to try and up the bus freq a little more to get 4.0GHz!


----------



## gtsteviiee

Grats man, oh and a little update for me.
Cpu: 955
Username: gtsteviiee
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4016
ref*multi: 16x251
CPU voltage: 1.406
nb frequency: 2510Mhz
NB volts: Auto
RAM: 4GB DDR2 800 5-5-5-10-20
Motherboard: Asus M4A785-M
cooling: Coolermaster Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51.55


----------



## tianh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee;11867472*
> Grats man, oh and a little update for me.
> Cpu: 955
> Username: gtsteviiee
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4016
> ref*multi: 16x251
> CPU voltage: 1.406
> nb frequency: 2510Mhz
> NB volts: Auto
> RAM: 4GB DDR2 800 5-5-5-10-20
> Motherboard: Asus M4A785-M
> cooling: Coolermaster Hyper 212+
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 51.55


Yep! Thanks for your help man, couldnt have done it without you guys







Good stats you have there too btw.

On a second note I thought the Core temps didnt matter, but the CPU temp itself does?


----------



## gtsteviiee

I just looked at your 1st CPU core temperature, is that right? 0c? that looks cold.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

tinah, I added what I can see, but can you re-post in the format found in the OP


----------



## Aph0ticShield

I can't get 4ghz stable. I had 3.8ghz at only CPU 1.45v, but I think I hit a wall outside of the CPU voltage as I had to increase to 1.5v for 3.9ghz (stable) and 4ghz I can't get stable at even 1.54v.

Can anyone explain to me what the difference is between the CPU/NB voltage and the NB voltage? I played around with them, but I looked at the graph at the beginning of this thread. Most have their NB volt around 1.1-1.2ish. The MINIMUM on my board for that is 1.3v.

Suggestions?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aph0ticShield;11868481*
> I can't get 4ghz stable. I had 3.8ghz at only CPU 1.45v, but I think I hit a wall outside of the CPU voltage as I had to increase to 1.5v for 3.9ghz (stable) and 4ghz I can't get stable at even 1.54v.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me what the difference is between the CPU/NB voltage and the NB voltage? I played around with them, but I looked at the graph at the beginning of this thread. Most have their NB volt around 1.1-1.2ish. The MINIMUM on my board for that is 1.3v.
> 
> Suggestions?


http://www.overclock.net/10847014-post4540.html
I posted this earlier on


----------



## Aph0ticShield

Awesome post bro. +rep

So if I'm getting the BSOD, I should increase the CPU/NB then?


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianh*


SUCCESS!!!!

Alright guys, after playing around with the settings a little and reading some more threads. I lowered my multiplier and upped my Bus Freq to get 3.9GHZ STABLE at 2700 NB!!!

CPU: 3.9GHz
CPU Volts: 1.45V
RAM: 1500MHz
RAM Volts: 1.45
NB: 2700
NB Volts: 1.40
HT:2000

I want to THANK EVERYONE that helped me out in this thread without you guys I'd still be on a measly 3.2GHz right now. And want to thank OCN because without this community I would have bought a HP branded computer and my mom for giving me birth so that I can witness this achievement.

What a great way to start off the New Years wahooo!

I am going to try and up the bus freq a little more to get 4.0GHz!


That's a pretty nice overclock! Good luck with 4.0GHz!

On a side note, I wish there was a 9.33x RAM multiplier. Then I could lower my bus speed and raise the CPU NB multiplier.


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aph0ticShield*


That NB volt is not possible on this board. I have it. It is a 1.3v minimum!


I know that if I set NB volt manually the minimum is 1.3v. I left it on *auto*. and got 1.1v. Try auto and find a program to monitor it and see what you come up with.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

lol I can't get higher than 3.8 at all
I just booted as this for teh lulz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1572765


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;11876648*
> lol I can't get higher than 3.8 at all
> I just booted as this for teh lulz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1572765


The boot process is the most heavy process for the CPU, so, if you can boot at 3.6GHz or 3.8GHz with the most highest CPU voltage that you can, and after that rise the multiplier with AOD, you will get a very good validation.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;11876687*
> The boot process is the most heavy process for the CPU, so, if you can boot at 3.6GHz or 3.8GHz with the most highest CPU voltage that you can, and after that rise the multiplier with AOD, you will get a very good validation.


Hmm, never though of that before. That's almost cheating!


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalBeerSolid;11877158*
> Hmm, never though of that before. That's almost cheating!










If you only want the validation link for a high clock contest, is perfectly valid, the big problem comes when you try to do that stable


----------



## YangerD

Hey guys, I need some help adding more to my current overclock. Currently I am at 19x200 for 3.8GHz at 1.4V. I have not touched anything else yet. This has been a rock solid overclock for me through IBT and Prime 95. This morning I just tried 19x205 and it failed IBT but no BSOD. I don't want to add anymore voltage to the CPU as it is already maxing out at 60-61C. What can I do guys? I haven't touched the CPU-NB voltage yet. I'm still very new to overclocking and need a lot of guidance. Thanks a lot guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11886376*
> Hey guys, I need some help adding more to my current overclock. Currently I am at 19x200 for 3.8GHz at 1.4V. I have not touched anything else yet. This has been a rock solid overclock for me through IBT and Prime 95. This morning I just tried 19x205 and it failed IBT but no BSOD. I don't want to add anymore voltage to the CPU as it is already maxing out at 60-61C. What can I do guys? I haven't touched the CPU-NB voltage yet. I'm still very new to overclocking and need a lot of guidance. Thanks a lot guys, I really appreciate it.


Did you tried 19.5x200?, the reference clock (200MHz) is linked to the NB, HT and RAM frequency, so, if you change the reference clock from 200MHz to 205MHz, the NB, HT and RAM frequency also change.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;11887406*
> Did you tried 19.5x200?, the reference clock (200MHz) is linked to the NB, HT and RAM frequency, so, if you change the reference clock from 200MHz to 205MHz, the NB, HT and RAM frequency also change.


Tried that as well and it gave me a BSOD within 10 seconds of starting IBT. Have I hit my wall already without giving it more voltage? I cannot give it any more voltage due to my temps.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11887424*
> Tried that as well and it gave me a BSOD within 10 seconds of starting IBT. Have I hit my wall already without giving it more voltage? I cannot give it any more voltage due to my temps.


Agree, your temps are a little high to try with more voltage, so, I think that your limit with the Hyper 212+ is here due to your temps.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11887424*
> Tried that as well and it gave me a BSOD within 10 seconds of starting IBT. Have I hit my wall already without giving it more voltage? I cannot give it any more voltage due to my temps.


you should consider water cooling if you want higher clocks


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO;11887521*
> you should consider water cooling if you want higher clocks


So basically my limit is reached? I can't justify going the WC route just for some higher clocks when my system is fast enough for me now.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11887715*
> So basically my limit is reached? I can't justify going the WC route just for some higher clocks when my system is fast enough for me now.


I don't think that you need WC for go higher, just a better air cooler can give you better temps and the possibility to add more voltage.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;11887743*
> I don't think that you need WC for go higher, just a better air cooler can give you better temps and the possibility to add more voltage.


So is there anything I can do without adding more voltage as of now? I mean I have only played around with my multiplier and voltage. 3.8GHz at 200x19 is my current overclock at 1.4v.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11887760*
> So is there anything I can do without adding more voltage as of now? I mean I have only played around with my multiplier and voltage. 3.8GHz at 200x19 is my current overclock at 1.4v.


Maybe play with the NB frequency, but if you need add more voltage to CPU-NB that also will add more temps to your CPU.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Cpu: 955
Username: gtsteviiee
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4016
ref*multi: 18x250
CPU voltage: 1.55
nb frequency: 2510Mhz
NB volts: Auto
RAM: 4GB DDR2 800 5-5-5-10-20
Motherboard: Asus M4A785-M
cooling: Coolermaster Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: Non-stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1574770


----------



## Aph0ticShield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11887760*
> So is there anything I can do without adding more voltage as of now? I mean I have only played around with my multiplier and voltage. 3.8GHz at 200x19 is my current overclock at 1.4v.


Reseat your 212+ and use some Arctic Silver 5 TIM. The 212+ is very good... you shouldn't be seeing that kind of temps at 1.4v. I'm at 3.9ghz and I am topping out at 45-49c (depending on ambient).


----------



## smokeymucpot

hi all im new on here thought i will join as i been tweaking my 955.
got it all at standerd volts if i try going any more its not stable even if i up the volts.
oh and my specs are
cpu=amd phenom ii x4 [email protected]
ram=crucial ballistixDDR2 [email protected]
mobo=gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
gfx=asua gts250 dark knight TOP


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aph0ticShield;11894808*
> Reseat your 212+ and use some Arctic Silver 5 TIM. The 212+ is very good... you shouldn't be seeing that kind of temps at 1.4v. I'm at 3.9ghz and I am topping out at 45-49c (depending on ambient).


Mines topping out at 56c at 1.4v for some reason, it's even on a Push/Pull set up.


----------



## saint19

The temps depends of CPU revision and airflow, at 3.8GHz with 1.325V on CPU and 3000MHz on NB with 1.325V and a single fan in Hyper 212+ my temps don't go over 45ºC


----------



## abu46

hello guys

this is my first post on the forum

i have a 955be c3 cpu based system -
asus m4a87td evo
2x2gb corsair ddr3 @1333mhz value ram
asus eah 6850
corsair vx 550w

i am new to oc and want to oc my cpu to about 3.4 ghz (965 levels)

can you recommend which way to go, amd OD or bios??
in the bios i have an option of "CPU level up"
it has further options of phenom II 3.4ghz and phenom II 3.6 ghz

now when i select the phenom II 3.4 option, it also OCs the ram to about 1400mhz
is it safe to go with this option and to OC a value ram???

my temp with stock heatsink are 35 (normal) & 58 (load)

i wana stay with stock cooling only

thnx


----------



## lonewolf371

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abu46;11898447*
> hello guys
> 
> this is my first post on the forum
> 
> i have a 955be c3 cpu based system -
> asus m4a87td evo
> 2x2gb corsair ddr3 @1333mhz value ram
> asus eah 6850
> corsair vx 550w
> 
> i am new to oc and want to oc my cpu to about 3.4 ghz (965 levels)
> 
> can you recommend which way to go, amd OD or bios??
> in the bios i have an option of "CPU level up"
> it has further options of phenom II 3.4ghz and phenom II 3.6 ghz
> 
> now when i select the phenom II 3.4 option, it also OCs the ram to about 1400mhz
> is it safe to go with this option and to OC a value ram???
> 
> my temp with stock heatsink are 35 (normal) & 58 (load)
> 
> i wana stay with stock cooling only
> 
> thnx


Hey, I'm new, too. It would be much easier for you to just go into the BIOS and bump the multiplier one notch from 16 to 17. Then you don't even have to worry about the RAM. However, those temps are fairly high, pushing another 200 MHz might put you dangerously close to the 62C that AMD says will damage your CPU. On stock I don't know if 955s are supposed to get that high. You may want to get some thermal compound and try re-seating the HSF. Also, you should check to make sure the case is in an open area so that it's getting good ventilation. For instance, you can see in my screenshot below that during my run of Prime95 my temperatures spiked to 57C. This is a result of my case being under my desk and me closing my room door to let it run overnight. I was quite toasty this morning, but normally my CPU doesn't get close to 57C.

I'd also like to add my OC (first one):
Cpu: 965
Username: lonewolf371
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3900MHz
ref*multi: 260*15
CPU voltage: 1.38
CPU-NB: 1.33
nb frequency: 2600MHz
NB volts: 1.25
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1386.8MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO
cooling: Mugen-2 Rev. B
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 50.4384


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee;11897722*
> Mines topping out at 56c at 1.4v for some reason, it's even on a Push/Pull set up.


That's better than me. I'm on a push pull set up as well and with 1.4v I'm maxing out at 61C while running IBT and 55C while running Prime95
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;11897742*
> The temps depends of CPU revision and airflow, at 3.8GHz with 1.325V on CPU and 3000MHz on NB with 1.325V and a single fan in Hyper 212+ my temps don't go over 45ºC


My 965 is the C3 revision and I'm running my HAF 932 fans at full all the time. I guess I should try reseating the cooler and maybe try out some new TIM. Any recommendations?


----------



## abu46

*@lonewolf371*

thnks for reply

bumping the multiplier sound good

i am also very much concerned about the temps under load, and afraid to OC it further
i have 1 intake(120mm front) and 1 exhaust(120mm back) and the case is CM 430 and is well ventilated and good cable management

cpu fans runin at 1850-1900 rpm under 35

do 965s have diff. stock heatsinks and do they run cooler than 955s??


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;11898591*
> That's better than me. I'm on a push pull set up as well and with 1.4v I'm maxing out at 61C while running IBT and 55C while running Prime95
> 
> My 965 is the C3 revision and I'm running my HAF 932 fans at full all the time. I guess I should try reseating the cooler and maybe try out some new TIM. Any recommendations?


Remove the cooler and clean the old thermal grease with isopropyl alcohol or normal alcohol, be sure that you don't leave any garbage on the cooler or CPU.

Get some AS5, TX-2, TX-3, MX-2 or MX-3, apply the new thermal grease to the CPU and use a old credit or debit card to cover all CPU with the thermal grease, after that install the cooler and test again.


----------



## lonewolf371

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abu46;11898631*
> *@lonewolf371*
> 
> thnks for reply
> 
> bumping the multiplier sound good
> 
> i am also very much concerned about the temps under load, and afraid to OC it further
> i have 1 intake(120mm front) and 1 exhaust(120mm back) and the case is CM 430 and is well ventilated and good cable management
> 
> cpu fans runin at 1850-1900 rpm under 35
> 
> do 965s have diff. stock heatsinks and do they run cooler than 955s??


I actually don't know. Stock coolers can be fairly inconsistent. I RMA'd the first Athlon II X3 that I had and AMD sent me a new CPU/cooler, and the new heat sink was actually smaller than my original heat sink, so obviously they can be different even among the same model.

I would suspect that the 955 and 965 coolers would be the same since they have the same TDP, and that something funky is going on in your system if you're getting temperatures that high at stock clock speeds.


----------



## Freakn

Just grabbed a 965BE to replace my B50 and have started running some basic OC's and stability tests but hoping to clarrify which way to push the PLL voltages?

I always thought they were to be slightly increased but have noticed that they really don't get mentioned alot


----------



## abu46

*@lonewolf371*

i just took off the heat sink and was amazed to see that the pre-applied thermal paste has only made contact with the outer edges of the CPU and the center part is just like new

guess that explains the high temps i am getting

i have reseated the sink but temps are the same

should i remove the paste and apply new one???


----------



## Freakn

Definately re-apply paste every time you remove and reseat the cooler, can't reuse the paste if your after decent temps


----------



## abu46

^^^
but isnt it weird that the pre-applied paste hasn't even made contact with cpu and is as dry as new!!!!!

can i use intel's thermal paste as i have a spare with me?


----------



## smokeymucpot

well heres another one temps bit warm but i was doing benchmarks n memtest i had running 4 bout 4 hours but 4got 2 do a screen shot so just started memtest 2 get a screen shot


----------



## Freakn

Anyther paste is better than reusing the stock paste but you need to work out the reason why the cooler is not making full contact with the cpu

It'll help if you fill your system details in "User CP", its down the left hand side. Makes it easier to help


----------



## abu46

^^
i have update my system specs

yes it is weired that why pre app. paste didnt make contact

any guesses??


----------



## lonewolf371

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abu46;11908267*
> *@lonewolf371*
> 
> i just took off the heat sink and was amazed to see that the pre-applied thermal paste has only made contact with the outer edges of the CPU and the center part is just like new
> 
> guess that explains the high temps i am getting
> 
> i have reseated the sink but temps are the same
> 
> should i remove the paste and apply new one???


Sounds a little strange. When the thermal compound is between the heat sink and CPU, it should be a very, very thin layer. When you pull the heat sink off, it may stick a little and contract, which could cause the surface to look as if it wasn't completely covered.

Long story short, you'll need to buy some off-the-shelf thermal compound. When you apply it, make sure you remove ALL previous thermal compound from the heat sink and CPU (using something like Goof Off). You should also tint each surface by taking small amount of thermal compound on the edge of a credit card and scraping each surface and removing the excess afterwards. There are tiny cracks in the CPU casing and heat sink that you can't see; the purpose of tinting is to fill those cracks with thermal compound and then flatten the surface again by removing excess. The only result is that each surface should look a slightly different color after tinting. Put the CPU back in the socket and apply a small, rice grain sized dot of thermal compound in the middle of the CPU case. Don't do too much; excess thermal compound is a problem and will hurt the performance of the heat sink. Then mount the heat sink. You can find detailed instructions saying the same thing I just wrote here:

http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appmeth/amd/md/amd_app_method_middle_dot_v1.1.pdf


----------



## abu46

when i pulled the heatsink off i could only see some compound stuck on the perimeter of the cpu, while the center part was clean, also the center part of the heat sink had dry paste on it, which concludes it hadnt made contact with the cpu

thnx for the link, will reapply the paste today


----------



## Aph0ticShield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


Remove the cooler and clean the old thermal grease with isopropyl alcohol or normal alcohol, be sure that you don't leave any garbage on the cooler or CPU.

Get some AS5, TX-2, TX-3, MX-2 or MX-3, apply the new thermal grease to the CPU and use a old credit or debit card to cover all CPU with the thermal grease, after that install the cooler and test again.


Bad idea as this results in air bubbles, which defeats the purpose of TIM. The link that lonewolf posted is great. That is what I used. Tinting is super important, especially when you use a cooler with a direct heat pipe surface.


----------



## yakuzapuppy

Well, did a short 2hr run and got this:

CPU: 955BE
Username: yakuzapuppy
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3919.2 MHz
Ref*Multi: 200 * 19.5
CPU Voltage: 1.408V
CPU-NB: Auto
NB Frequency: 2000MHz
NB volts: 1.1V
RAM: 4GB RipJaws 1333 8-8-8-24-2
Motherboard: Gigabyte 870A-UD3
Cooling: V6GT
OS: Win7 64bit


----------



## AMD_King

Cpu: 955
Username: AMD_King
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3795MHz
ref*multi: 230*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.425
CPU-NB: 1.4375
nb frequency: 2760MHz
NB volts: 1.100
RAM: 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1535MHz 7-8-7-20-1T
Motherboard: Asus M4A79XTD Evo
cooling: Thermaltake Frio
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51.4482


----------



## purduepilot

Nice job, AMD King. I'm stuck around 3.78 with my C2. It's been plenty cold and I now have a good blower and a shroud on my H50 so I might try going for the big 4.0 tomorrow.


----------



## m1tch

Hi there, please can you add me?









Cpu: 965
Username: m1tch
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4000
ref*multi: 20x200
CPU voltage: 1.28
CPU-NB: 1.375
nb frequency: 2000MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 
Motherboard: Foxconn A88GMX
cooling: OEM cooler with OEM P4 fan
OS: 7 64-bit

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1588681


----------



## Doolie

did a 2hr run, here it is. I think I can push it higher, but im happy @ ~4ghz. I cannot believe it is stable at just above stock volts. I dont see anyone's cpu close to this @ stock volts, do I have a godly cpu or something?

CPU: 955BE
Username: Doolie
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3952.7 MHz
Ref*Multi: 255 * 15.5
CPU Voltage: 1.332V
CPU-NB: Auto
NB Frequency: 2550MHz
NB volts: 1.1V
RAM: 4GB OCZ 1333 9-9-9-24-2
Motherboard: Biostar TA890FXE
Cooling: Hyper 212+
OS: Win7 64bit

Validation


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purduepilot;11967491*
> Nice job, AMD King. I'm stuck around 3.78 with my C2. It's been plenty cold and I now have a good blower and a shroud on my H50 so I might try going for the big 4.0 tomorrow.


Hey thanks. It got a 13044 cpu score on vantage. My original goal was 4.0 but it seems highly unlikely with a c2. I have overclocked and reset about 4 times now so this is the first one I'm actually happy with. I will keep it here and maybe try to get to 4 a little at a time. Keep me up on your adventure to 4GHz


----------



## Cee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doolie*


did a 2hr run, here it is. I think I can push it higher, but im happy @ ~4ghz. I cannot believe it is stable at just above stock volts. I dont see anyone's cpu close to this @ stock volts, do I have a godly cpu or something?

CPU: 955BE
Username: Doolie
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3952.7 MHz
Ref*Multi: 255 * 15.5
CPU Voltage: 1.332V
CPU-NB: Auto
NB Frequency: 2550MHz
NB volts: 1.1V
RAM: 4GB OCZ 1333 9-9-9-24-2
Motherboard: Biostar TA890FXE
Cooling: Hyper 212+
OS: Win7 64bit

Validation



wow, nice. I have to go all the way upto 1.45 to get even 3.7 on mine..
If you could get that oc on stock volts, why dont you go for 4.0 GHz? You have a nice piece of silicon there


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_King*


Hey thanks. It got a 13044 cpu score on vantage. My original goal was 4.0 but it seems highly unlikely with a c2. I have overclocked and reset about 4 times now so this is the first one I'm actually happy with. I will keep it here and maybe try to get to 4 a little at a time. Keep me up on your adventure to 4GHz










Screwed with it for a while yesterday to no avail. First tried 1.55 volts and 210 x 18.5 = 3885MHz and that didn't work. Then tried 215 x 18.0 = 3870MHz. That didn't work. Tried 212 x 18.0 = 3816. Wound up back where I started, at 210 x 18.0 = 3780. That's stable 24/7 at 1.5125 volts. I just don't get why I can't go up at all, even with a pretty sizeable jump in voltage. Ended up saying the hell with it and started reading on how to overclock my GPU.


----------



## abu46

finally applied the new tim ("intel stock") and have ran the system on various loads for about 10hrs

however the ideal temps (with chrome and wmp running) are about the same as befor 34-35 C
while temps under load (mostly gaming) are down 4 C to 48C

is it ok or still on i higher side

is it ok to attempt oc with these stock temps?


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purduepilot;11982542*
> Screwed with it for a while yesterday to no avail. First tried 1.55 volts and 210 x 18.5 = 3885MHz and that didn't work. Then tried 215 x 18.0 = 3870MHz. That didn't work. Tried 212 x 18.0 = 3816. Wound up back where I started, at 210 x 18.0 = 3780. That's stable 24/7 at 1.5125 volts. I just don't get why I can't go up at all, even with a pretty sizeable jump in voltage. Ended up saying the hell with it and started reading on how to overclock my GPU.


Haha. So many times I did complete circles and ended up back at stock speeds. I have had mine as high as 3960MHz (220x18) but the system overall just didn't perform like I wanted. Temps were too high. I can find screen of the clock speed during a benchmark but can't find voltage. I want to say I was as high as 1.6v







Very happy with what I ended with now on a C2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abu46;11982708*
> finally applied the new tim ("intel stock") and have ran the system on various loads for about 10hrs
> 
> however the ideal temps (with chrome and wmp running) are about the same as befor 34-35 C
> while temps under load (mostly gaming) are down 4 C to 48C
> 
> is it ok or still on i higher side
> 
> is it ok to attempt oc with these stock temps?


Personally I would not if still stock cooling. I like to keep my max load under 55*C and you will be there very quickly with an overclock. These cpus love cold temps.

EDIT: Only way to know is to try a small overclock and see what your temps do.


----------



## el gappo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1560132
CPU: 955BE
Username: El "BAUSS" Gappo
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 6678.04 MHz
Ref*Multi: 252 * 26.5
CPU Voltage: 1.884
CPU-NB: ???
NB Frequency: 2520MHz
NB volts: 1.4V
RAM: 672 8-8-8
Motherboard: Biostar TA890FXE
Cooling: h50
OS: SERVER 2008

24/7 IN LINX

New 965 next


----------



## abu46

@ AMD KING

are these (33-34 ideal 48-49 load) temps the best that i can get through an stock cooler??

can they be further lowered somehow?


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1560132
CPU: 955BE
Username: El "BAUSS" Gappo
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 6678.04 MHz
Ref*Multi: 252 * 26.5
CPU Voltage: 1.884
CPU-NB: ???
NB Frequency: 2520MHz
NB volts: 1.4V
RAM: 672 8-8-8
Motherboard: Biostar TA890FXE
Cooling: h50
OS: SERVER 2008

24/7 IN LINX

New 965 next

























I only have a question. Does the CPU that you use still working after the validation? I want try to do the same with my current rig, but i'm a little afraid about kill it if go above 1.6V. Do you think that is "safe" go up?


----------



## savagebunny

It still works cause it was super cold, so the voltage barely did any damage to the CPU itself


----------



## saint19

So, for example I can go with 1.8V for ten (10th) or five teen (15th) minutes without kill the CPU right?


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abu46*


@ AMD KING

are these (33-34 ideal 48-49 load) temps the best that i can get through an stock cooler??

can they be further lowered somehow?


Aftermarket cooling is the easiest. Ambient and case temps also play a role.

It's been a while since i used a stock cooler. I know the last one I used was this rig now (955) since my heatsink showed up late. I can't remember the temps. You sound like you are right in the ballpark with the temps listed for stock cooling.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


So, for example I can go with 1.8V for ten (10th) or five teen (15th) minutes without kill the CPU right?


As long as its super cold. Running DICE, Phase etc then ya you should be good to go


----------



## el gappo

Dry Ice 1.7v max, LN2 2.00v max I would say.


----------



## Doolie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1560132
CPU: 955BE
Username: El "BAUSS" Gappo
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 6678.04 MHz
Ref*Multi: 252 * 26.5
CPU Voltage: 1.884
CPU-NB: ???
NB Frequency: 2520MHz
NB volts: 1.4V
RAM: 672 8-8-8
Motherboard: Biostar TA890FXE
Cooling: h50
OS: SERVER 2008

24/7 IN LINX

New 965 next










GAPP - I see our board's are holding up well!! biostar ftw. Still shocked im @ 3.95ghz @ 1.33v


----------



## Doolie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doolie;11978165*
> did a 2hr run, here it is. I think I can push it higher, but im happy @ ~4ghz. I cannot believe it is stable at just above stock volts. I dont see anyone's cpu close to this @ stock volts, do I have a godly cpu or something?
> 
> CPU: 955BE
> Username: Doolie
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 3952.7 MHz
> Ref*Multi: 255 * 15.5
> CPU Voltage: 1.332V
> CPU-NB: Auto
> NB Frequency: 2550MHz
> NB volts: 1.1V
> RAM: 4GB OCZ 1333 9-9-9-24-2
> Motherboard: Biostar TA890FXE
> Cooling: Hyper 212+
> OS: Win7 64bit
> 
> Validation


Had to raise the Voltage to 1.35 - 100% stable now, will not do 255X16 (4.07ghz) at this voltage.


----------



## AMOCO

Can you please update for me:
Cpu: 965
Username: AMOCO
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4104
ref*multi: 216*19
CPU voltage: 1.56
CPU-NB: 1.40
nb frequency: 2808MHz
NB volts: 1.25
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24-2T(@ 1728MHz)
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair III Formula
cooling: XSPC Rasa 750 RS360/Water Cooling-Push/Pull
OS: 7 64-bit

Link:http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/913950-finely-4-10-my-pii-x4.html


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doolie;11991524*
> GAPP - I see our board's are holding up well!! biostar ftw. Still shocked im @ 3.95ghz @ 1.33v


They hold up real well, this one should of been dead 5 times over lol. Have seen 7150 on mine


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;11991310*
> Dry Ice 1.7v max, LN2 2.00v max I would say.


How much with H2O?


----------



## Soggysilicon

Subbed and here we go!

Cpu: 965
Username: Soggysilicon
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4125
ref*multi: 250*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.506
CPU-NB: 1.272
nb frequency: 2750MHz
NB volts: 1.18
RAM: (2x) G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL
Motherboard: MSI NF980-G65
cooling: Water EK Supreme HF "Gold Edition"
OS:Windows 7 (build 7600) 64bit
GFLOPS: 52.3831

Thanks!


----------



## Phixit

Cpu: 965
Username: Phixit
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3817
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.456
CPU-NB: 1.4
nb frequency: 2600MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4x G.SKILL F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH 7-7-7-21 2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
cooling: Hyper 212+
OS:Windows 7 X64
GFLOPS: 49.9580


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

May I be added to the list? I hope I filled everything out right.

Cpu: 965
Username: Kratthew D. Kraids
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4165.5MHz
ref*multi: 245*17
CPU voltage: 1.50
CPU-NB: 1.12
nb frequency: 2205MHz
NB volts: 1.176
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1306MHz 7-7-7-20-1T
Motherboard: Biostar TA890FXE
cooling: Water-Apogee GT
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 47.6717

For some reason my Intel burn test wouldn't upload so I had to embed it.


----------



## xlBluex

Cpu: 955
Username: xlBluex
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3828
ref*multi: 232*16.5
CPU voltage: 1.5000
CPU-NB: 1.2500
nb frequency: 2552
NB volts: auto
RAM: Kingston VR @ 9-9-9-24 and 1542 MHZ
Motherboard: Asus M4A78T-E
cooling: V8 (will soon be replaced
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 50,6942



Still trying to reach 4.0 GHZ, and CPU Z is in link


----------



## Sentri

Cpu: 965 BE
Username: Sentri
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3800
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.4125
CPU-NB: (not available)
nb frequency: 2400 MHz
NB volts: 1.1250
RAM: 4GB DDR2 667 MHz 5-5-5-15-2T
Motherboard: AsRock A770DE+
cooling: Air, Akasa Nero V2
OS: 7 64-bit

CPU-Z:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600946

Prime95 8h20min Blend:









The RAM shucks atm, it's very old so I have to keep it on "Auto" or else it will cause errors :/ That's why the CPU-Z shows it differently (should show 333 MHz) I might try 4.0 later but this is my current stable setup.


----------



## Crazyeyeschase

Cpu: 955
Username: Crazyeyeschase
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4124
ref*multi: 250 *16.5
CPU voltage: 1.50
CPU-NB:
nb frequency: 2500MHz
NB volts:
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1332MHz 9-9-9-24-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5
cooling: Zelman 9900 MAX
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51

Will get the CPU-NB and NB volts ASAP.


----------



## Crazyeyeschase

All info is the same as above but here is a better LinX run


----------



## smokeymucpot

Cpu: 955
Username: smokeymucpot
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3817
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.475
CPU-NB: 1.100
nb frequency: 2009MHz
NB volts: 1.100
RAM: 4GB DDR2 800MHz 5-5-5-15-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
cooling: corsair H70
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 45
going for 4.1 as i type this it been on occt for an hour now so looking good.
let ya know how it goes fingers crossed it dont crash lol.


----------



## mobeious

im about to purchase a CPU should i get the 955 or 965 the 965 just jumped up to 165.00 on newegg where the 955 is $145


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobeious;12072823*
> im about to purchase a CPU should i get the 955 or 965 the 965 just jumped up to 165.00 on newegg where the 955 is $145


$20 more for 200MHz isn't good. Get the 955 and overclock it, are the same CPUs with different multiplier.


----------



## abu46

^^

+1 to that


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;12072970*
> $20 more for 200MHz isn't good. Get the 955 and overclock it, are the same CPUs with different multiplier.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobeious;12072823*
> im about to purchase a CPU should i get the 955 or 965 the 965 just jumped up to 165.00 on newegg where the 955 is $145


This. I have the C2 version of the 955 (older version, harder to overclock) and I'm running it at 3.78GHz. If you buy a new one (C3 stepping) you shouldn't have any trouble squeezing 300-400MHz out of it on stock cooling. As long as your motherboard lets you, you can easily just up the CPU clock multiplier to get this small overclock. Save your money.


----------



## smokeymucpot

Cpu: 955
Username: smokeymucpot
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3810
ref*multi: 254*15
CPU voltage: 1.5000
CPU-NB: 1.400
nb frequency: 2032MHz
NB volts: 1.300
RAM: 4GB DDR2 800MHz 5-5-5-15-2T @1016MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
cooling: corsair H70
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 47


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purduepilot;12077478*
> This. I have the C2 version of the 955 (older version, harder to overclock) and I'm running it at 3.78GHz. If you buy a new one (C3 stepping) you shouldn't have any trouble squeezing 300-400MHz out of it on stock cooling. As long as your motherboard lets you, you can easily just up the CPU clock multiplier to get this small overclock. Save your money.


Agreed 100%


----------



## saint19

Yeah, the 955 C2 is a little difficult to overclock, even, many of the C2 revisions are.


----------



## sweffymo

My C2 will hit 3800 stable, but not much more than that, even with this LanParty mobo and a 212+ w/ Yate Loon Push/Pull... It'll get into Windows at 4.0 but it's not stable.


----------



## smokeymucpot

my 955 c2 can get into windows at 4.2 but that dont mean ****. just wish i could get 4.2 stable lol but no matter how much volts u giv it it not gunna work just got 2 keep trying .
hav faith we will get there in the end lol


----------



## Fear of Oneself

My C3 sucks, 3.81Ghz stable with C'n'Q enabled, server stable

will not run higher at all tho, I had it boot at 4.2 as a dual core, but it was only stable enough to validate. and it's liquid cooled

I tried it on an ASUS M4N82 Deluxe and it wouldn't run stable past 3.7


----------



## saint19

The max that I got with my 955 C2 was 4GHz on a MSI K9A2 Platinum and a Hyper 212+ single fan.


----------



## XPD541

Does anyone here own a Phenom II x4 965 @ 4ghz, and if so, what PPD do you currently get with it on average?

I just got one.


----------



## smokeymucpot

Cpu: 955
Username: smokeymucpot
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3810
ref*multi: 254*15
CPU voltage: 1.5000
CPU-NB: 1.400
nb frequency: 2540MHz
NB volts: 1.300
RAM: 4GB DDR2 800MHz 5-5-5-15-2T @1016MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
cooling: corsair H70
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 47

well think i hit a brick wall cant get it no higher no matter how many volts i throw at it.but got my NB up a bit.


----------



## LexLuthor

Hi, guys..
Well, no matter what I do, I can't hit 4.0GHz stable..








Now, I'm into windows, writing this reply, and listening some music at 4.0, with a 200x20 setup..








But at the moment I run P95 or IntelBurn Test, it crashes..
I've tried almost any combinations:
252x16 , 200x20 , 224x18 , and so on, and so on... It's really frustrating not achieve that.. The only stable proved is my actual 3.91GHz, at this chart..








I know that maybe I'm doing something wrong because I only set the multis, and let all the other stuffs in Auto..
Doesn't supposed that Auto in Bios will deliver the needed voltage if so, like increasing the CPU voltage if the test stress make that happens???..
I used TurboV, a great software that OCed my CPU at its actual speeds, but it only increases the MB multiplier, keeping the CPU multi at 16..
Any little help here would be appreciated, because I even set the CPU voltage in Bios as much as 1.5V, and even then the system crashes doing some test at 4.0 GHz..
Yeah, I know not all pieces of hardware OC the same, but it's only that with a simple click-and-run of a software I could put my 955 at 3.91; so I'm thinking that with a little more tuning I could get it easily at 4.0.. I mean, 4.0-3.91=0.09 MHz...


----------



## mobeious

so what CPU is good to 4ghz with a gigabyte 890fx UD5 board


----------



## LexLuthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobeious;12104257*
> so what CPU is good to 4ghz with a gigabyte 890fx UD5 board


Well, as far as I've been seen, 965 BE or X6 BE CPU's are the best to achieve 4.0GHz easily..

The good news, the FX chipset you have is a great one, so even a 955 could do it, but is more a lucky draw than a fact..


----------



## lonewolf371

Gotta update mine:

Cpu: 965
Username: lonewolf371
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4009MHz
ref*multi: 211*19
CPU voltage: 1.428
CPU-NB: 1.15
nb frequency: 2532MHz
NB volts: 1.25
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1406MHz 9-9-9-24-2T
Motherboard: ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO
cooling: Mugen-2 Rev. B
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51.2279


----------



## kzone75

Hello, y'all. May I join?









CPU: 965BE
Username: kzone75
Stepping: CACDC AC 1047CPM
Frequency: 4038MHz
Ref*multi: 212.54x19
CPU Voltage: 1.392V
CPU NB: 1.1V
NB Frequency: 2125MHz
NB Volts: 1.1V
RAM: 4GB DDR3 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: Gigabyte 770TA-UD3
Cooling: AC Freezer 64 Pro
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
GFLOPS: 48.76

If there's anything else you need for approval, let me know.


----------



## Korlus

Cpu: 955
Username: Korlus
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3800
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.3625v
CPU-NB: 1.100v
nb frequency: 2000MHz
NB volts: N/A
RAM: 4GB DDR2 1600 MHz 8-8-8-24-2T
Motherboard: MSI 890GXM-G65
cooling: Air/CM Hyper 212+
OS: Windows 7 64-bit

Proof attached.


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexLuthor;12105150*
> Well, as far as I've been seen, 965 BE or X6 BE CPU's are the best to achieve 4.0GHz easily..
> 
> The good news, the FX chipset you have is a great one, so even a 955 could do it, but is more a lucky draw than a fact..


Well from my research 955 c3 will no prob even c2 jusy can't skimp on the memory. Even loosening timings can help. Not sure I would skimp on total system performance for a few mhz performance on the chip.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## LexLuthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_King;12114775*
> Well from my research 955 c3 will no prob even c2 jusy can't skimp on the memory. Even loosening timings can help. Not sure I would skimp on total system performance for a few mhz performance on the chip.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I know.. But as I said, 955, and even more, C2, are a bit difficult to hit 4.0 GHz than other CPU's.. Not impossible..








And you're right.. For doing that, some other speeds should be putted down, and sometimes is not the best investment to do..


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobeious;12104257*
> so what CPU is good to 4ghz with a gigabyte 890fx UD5 board


My 965 is on air at 4ghz. Got it for $128 on eBay. The seller I got it from may have more for sale soon, but I think he met his monthly selling limit. 

Anyway, I would like to finally join the AMD Phenom II x4 9X5 OC Club.

Username: XPD541
CPU: Phenom II x4 965 BE
Clock: 4.0ghz (20x200, 1.408v)
Cooling: Hyper212+ (Single Fan, Pushing)
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616908

Screener:


----------



## savagebunny

I was able to run my ram now at 1.6v and lower my CPU-NB from 1.45v to 1.325v. Epic win.


----------



## mobeious

965 and gskill type x on the way from newegg

now the the real decision XSPC rasa 240kit or noctua D14


----------



## XPD541

I may have to build another of my sig rigs. Eight PCI-E's would really allow for my folding to increase exponentially. Another Phenom II x4 would be welcome too.


----------



## FDS

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: FDS
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3800
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.50
CPU-NB: 1.200
nb frequency: 2200MHz
NB volts: 1.200
RAM: Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 8-8-8-24-34-1T
Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
cooling: CM Hyper 212+ one fan
OS: Win7 x64
GFLOPS: 47.7











Pretty mild. I could probably go a little higher, but I'm not gonna try it without a better cooler. I run this 24/7 so I prefer rock stable over maximum overclock. CPU-Z in screen shot is with Cn'Q on which is why it shows 1.1V. As you can see from HW monitor reading it is actually 1.500V in BIOS.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FDS;12166520*
> Cpu: 955 BE
> Username: FDS
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 3800
> ref*multi: 200*19
> CPU voltage: 1.50
> CPU-NB: 1.200
> nb frequency: 2200MHz
> NB volts: 1.200
> RAM: Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 8-8-8-24-34-1T
> Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
> cooling: CM Hyper 212+ one fan
> OS: Win7 x64
> GFLOPS: 47.7
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty mild. I could probably go a little higher, but I'm not gonna try it without a better cooler. I run this 24/7 so I prefer rock stable over maximum overclock. CPU-Z in screen shot is with Cn'Q on which is why it shows 1.1V. As you can see from HW monitor reading it is actually 1.500V in BIOS.


With my voltage set to 1.39 for the CPU and a single fan CM Hyper212+, my load temps never rise above 60c and Prime95 was successful after 23 hours straight. Of corpse, that may be chocked up to the different motherboards and CPU's, but IDK.. Nice OC.









If you set the NB to 2000, it may stabilize the CPU enough for 4ghz to be achievable. I could go up to 4.2ghz without too much trouble, but that would mean a boost to the CPU voltages and a load temp over 67c. Not smart for me. lol


----------



## FDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;12171010*
> With my voltage set to 1.39 for the CPU and a single fan CM Hyper212+, my load temps never rise above 60c and Prime95 was successful after 23 hours straight. Of corpse, that may be chocked up to the different motherboards and CPU's, but IDK.. Nice OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you set the NB to 2000, it may stabilize the CPU enough for 4ghz to be achievable. I could go up to 4.2ghz without too much trouble, but that would mean a boost to the CPU voltages and a load temp over 67c. Not smart for me. lol


Your 965 is probably just physically a better chip than my 955. I went up in small increments from 1.35, but mine was stubborn and insisted on more. I like the performance boost the extra NB gave me.

Since the max temp for the 955 is 62C I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;12171010*
> With my voltage set to 1.39 for the CPU and a single fan CM Hyper212+, my load temps never rise above 60c and Prime95 was successful after 23 hours straight. Of corpse, that may be chocked up to the different motherboards and CPU's, but IDK.. Nice OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you set the NB to 2000, it may stabilize the CPU enough for 4ghz to be achievable. I could go up to 4.2ghz without too much trouble, but that would mean a boost to the CPU voltages and a load temp over 67c. Not smart for me. lol


a 96/55 at 3800mhz with 2200mhz NB is faster than a 96/55 with 4000MHz 2000MHz NB in usage other than synthetic benchmarks.

NB MHz provide more performance clock for clock than CPU MHz


----------



## XPD541

Unfortunately, yes.

I am limited by my motherboard, which is why this Foxconn will be slated for a dedicated folding slave and an MSI board will take this 965 for a gaming rig/SMP folding. All said though, I should get a 4k PPD boost out of the deal albeit, at the expense of my GTX 460 fund.


----------



## noahhova

Sorry don't know how to delete the message but wrong thread!


----------



## joecobra1968

Very interesting reading thanks !


----------



## Tweek1142

Im sure this was asked before. but what is the best 3 Motherboards for AMD 965. Money isn't an issue. I want to be able to do sli (hack) or crossfire. so i want one that has enough room for 2 or 3 gpu.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweek1142;12253373*
> Im sure this was asked before. but what is the best 3 Motherboards for AMD 965. Money isn't an issue. I want to be able to do sli (hack) or crossfire. so i want one that has enough room for 2 or 3 gpu.


The List:
MSI NF980-G65 = $159
MSI 790FX-GD70 = $165

And, of corpse, this:

*ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme = $300*

/droolsession


----------



## Tweek1142

i sould have said what i was looking at first. The GIGAbite 890 UD5. I read a lot of people have issues with space fore two cards any experience


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweek1142*


i sould have said what i was looking at first. The GIGAbite 890 UD5. I read a lot of people have issues with space fore two cards any experience


This is why I always plan on having at least two PCI slots per card unless you can find the really thin ones and then you have to worry more about heat dissipation. Best to opt for a motherboard which has the PCI-e's spaced enough to accomodate SLi technology in it's most efficient form: double-slotted cards. The ASUS Crosshair IV accomplishes this very nicely while only covering one slot after all possible slots are populated with cards.

I personally have a Foxconn Destroyer, but it will drop to x8/x8/x8/x0 when more than two cards are installed, or x4/x4/x4/x4 if more than three are. This is fine for low-end games and [email protected], but for Crysis, Modern Warfare and hi-rez/hi-eyecandy games where you want to push the FPS envelope, not so good.

The Crosshair IV will run at x16/x16/x8/x8 with all four possible PCI-E lanes filled, covering PCI-E #3.

My general rule with Crossfire/SLi is this: Two or more cards and water cooling is best, because you'll be cranking out the heat after that. Heck, you'll be cranking out a high level of heat with just one GTX480.

Hope this helps some. The Crosshair IV is obviously my choice. Great OC tools and stability.


----------



## Shneakypete

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1643348


----------



## alick

Cpu: 955
Username: alick
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4218ghz
ref*multi: 200*20
CPU voltage: 1.4
CPU-NB: 1.2
nb frequency: 2200MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1300MHz 8-8-8-24-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-890gpa-ud3h
cooling: water cooling/coolit eco acl
OS: 7 64-bit

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1644693








<stable runs everything.









I been able to get it to run stable at this for a while, but I have tried to get it to goto 4.2ghz and even 4.4ghz

at 4.2ghz I can get it to run prime95 for just under an hour with full load allcores before system crashes.







[/URL] amd955be4.2ghz after 40mins  by alicklee, on Flickr[/IMG]









at 4.4ghz it crashes in 15mins









any tips on getting it to run higher and stable maybe?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

^ please see the first page and copy that format


----------



## FDS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alick*


any tips on getting it to run higher and stable maybe?


Try using the ref clock instead of just using the multiplier. If you look at the OP, pretty much anyone who achieved 4GHz+ on air used a combination of ref clock and multi. Your voltage also looks too low for what you are trying to do. You didn't post your temps though, so hard to say whether or not you have room to increase it.


----------



## InterSteller

--Cooler Master Hyper 212-plus

idle: 35
active 100%: 45-55

Any tips on my reference clock vs. my multi?

I really want to push 4.5... i know im crazy...


----------



## ghot

Ok, it's been a while since I last posted this...I can get 3.7Ghz Prime95 Blend stable and have been running at that speed 24/7 for a little over a year now....I still think I should be able to get 4.0Ghz out of this setup...has there been any new Ideas as to why I'm stuck at 3.7Ghz.?

My system specs should be correct in my sig...if not I will fix that. I have no complaints about 3.7Ghz...but this same CPU on let's say Gigabyte boards seems to have no problem with 4.0Ghz. The Corsair RAM is 2 x 2GB in the Black Slots.

Windows XP w/SP3
ASUS AMI 0802 BIOS
Chipset driver: 15.45_nforce_winxp32_international_whql.exe
Vid Card Driver: 191.07_desktop_winxp_32bit_english_whql.exe

I guess after a year or so, maybe some new tricks or tips may have surfaced...so if anyone has ideas, I'm all ears.

Here's all my BIOS Settings, in case someone sees something I missed.

CPU Ratio = 18.50x
FSB Freq. = 200Mhz
PCIE Freq. = 100Mhz (locked)
DRAM Freq. = 1066Mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz

CPU Volatge = 1.425v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.25v
CPU/VDDA = Auto
DRAM Voltage = 2.20v
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.20v
nForce200 Voltage = Auto
CPU/LDT Spread Spectrum = Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum = Disabled
SATA Spread Spectrum = Disabled
PCI Spread Spectrum = Disabled

Channel A Clock Skew = Auto/300ps
Channel B Clock Skew = Auto/150ps

DQS Timing User Controls = Auto
DRAM Command Rate = 2T
DRAM Timing Mode = Both

DRAM Timings DCT0 1st Information
TCL = 5
TRCD = 5
TRP = 5
TRTP = Auto
TRAS = 15
TRC = 22
TWR = Auto
TRRD = Auto

CPU Advanced:

ACPI SRAT Table = Enabled
CPU Prefetching = Enabled

Bank Interleaving = Auto
Channel Interleaving = Auto
MEM CLK Tri State C3 = Disabled
MEM Hole Remapping = Enabled
DCT Unganged Mode = Enabled

Advanced Chipset:

Northbridge/ECC = all Disabled
Southbridge
Graphic Adapter = PCIE VGA 1st
SB ACPI HPET Table = Enabled

Plug and play OS = [No]

Suspend Mode = S1 (POS) Only
ACPI 2.0 Support = Disabled
ACPI APIC Support = Enabled


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghot*


Ok, it's been a while since I last posted this...I can get 3.7Ghz Prime95 Blend stable and have been running at that speed 24/7 for a little over a year now....I still think I should be able to get 4.0Ghz out of this setup...has there been any new Ideas as to why I'm stuck at 3.7Ghz.?

My system specs should be correct in my sig...if not I will fix that. I have no complaints about 3.7Ghz...but this same CPU on let's say Gigabyte boards seems to have no problem with 4.0Ghz. The Corsair RAM is 2 x 2GB in the Black Slots.

Windows XP w/SP3
ASUS AMI 0802 BIOS
Chipset driver: 15.45_nforce_winxp32_international_whql.exe
Vid Card Driver: 191.07_desktop_winxp_32bit_english_whql.exe

I guess after a year or so, maybe some new tricks or tips may have surfaced...so if anyone has ideas, I'm all ears.

Here's all my BIOS Settings, in case someone sees something I missed.

....


What are your temperatures like?

In my case, heat is the limiting factor.


----------



## ghot

Temps are [email protected] 18C ambient on browser and in diablo II at same time...










even after 24 hours of Prime95 Blend I didn't go over 40C on CPU.....the MCP however....gets up to 52C+ at 100% load and 60C is the max for the MCP.

The older M3N... boards had a screw on fin array for the MCP but I called and asked ASUS about that and they wouldn't even sell me one...even tho the motherboard comes with screws to mount one :/

Here is my best...stable-srt-of OC on this rig so far...
http://www.overclock.net/7376170-post2686.html


----------



## alick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FDS*


Try using the ref clock instead of just using the multiplier. If you look at the OP, pretty much anyone who achieved 4GHz+ on air used a combination of ref clock and multi. Your voltage also looks too low for what you are trying to do. You didn't post your temps though, so hard to say whether or not you have room to increase it.


hey the temp I was running it at by then was 55c


----------



## alick

Cpu: 955
Username: alick
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4500ghz
ref*multi: 250*18
CPU voltage: 1.5
CPU-NB: 1.36
nb frequency: 2000MHz
NB volts: 1.3
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1300MHz 8-8-8-24-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-890gpa-ud3h
cooling: water cooling/coolit eco acl
OS: 7 64-bit

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1647357







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL] amd955BE4.5ghz by alicklee, on Flickr[/IMG]

ok so here is the new speed I manage to boot with and i going to play battlefield badcompany2 for a few hours and see how this goes.


----------



## alick

crash when game and other programs running.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alick;12330695*
> Cpu: 955
> Username: alick
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4500ghz
> ref*multi: 250*18
> CPU voltage: 1.5
> CPU-NB: 1.36
> nb frequency: 2000MHz
> NB volts: 1.3
> RAM: 8GB DDR3 1300MHz 8-8-8-24-1T
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-890gpa-ud3h
> cooling: water cooling/coolit eco acl
> OS: 7 64-bit


----------



## alick

**update** I played battlefield:badcompany2 for about 5hours system didnt crash and temp seem to know get to about 56c running at 80to100% load. I guess this is the magic number for me. Im going to run a prime95 right now for 2 hours and see how it does!

Cpu: 955
Username: alick
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4250ghz
ref*multi: 250*17
CPU voltage: 1.45
CPU-NB: 1.34
nb frequency: 2000MHz
NB volts: 1.34
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1300MHz 8-8-8-24-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-890gpa-ud3h
cooling: water cooling/coolit eco acl
OS: 7 64-bit
[URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1647406]
[URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1647406]
[IMG][/URL][URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1647406][IMG alt="1647406.png"]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1647406.png[/URL]








[/URL] 4.25 by alicklee, on Flickr















going to give this a try now wish me luck


----------



## alick

Cpu: 955
Username: alick
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4250ghz
ref*multi: 250*17
CPU voltage: 1.45
CPU-NB: 1.1
nb frequency: 2250MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1300MHz 8-8-8-24-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-890gpa-ud3h
cooling: water cooling/coolit eco acl
OS: 7 64-bitok
guys I did it.

ok I got it stable at 4250ghz







[/URL] 4.25ghz stresstest after 2hrs on p95 by alicklee, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]








played battlefield:badcompany2 for 5 hours and ran prime95 2hrs stable. 
I will do the Gigaflops sometime today time to get to bed its 7:30am
tell me what you guys think and is there room for more?
thanks


----------



## kzone75

This is as far as I'll go on air (well, maybe not..). http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1648571 Not really bad when using an AC Freezer 64 Pro, me thinks.. Idling at 37C and peaks at 53C.. I know it's stable for games and 12 programs open at the same time. Will do some stressing this weekend and a little more CPU NB and RAM tweakings.


----------



## janz3n

i have a c2 955 and under load with prime i reach over 55c with stock settings... is this pretty much because of the c2 stepping.


----------



## tout

This is stable 24/7 use

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: Tout
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3800
ref*multi: 200x19
CPU voltage: 1.475
CPU-NB: 1.2
nb frequency: 2400MHz
NB volts: 1.14
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1066MHz 7-7-720-27-1T
Motherboard: Biostar 890FXE
cooling: water/XSPC Delta V3
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 48


----------



## Korlus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *janz3n*


i have a c2 955 and under load with prime i reach over 55c with stock settings... is this pretty much because of the c2 stepping.



Likely the really high CPU Voltage set by the auto options. Try turning it down to around 1.3v (at a guess for stock). You can probably go lower, but it ought to cut down ~5C from your temperature.


----------



## janz3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tout*


This is stable 24/7 use

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: Tout
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3800
ref*multi: 200x19
CPU voltage: 1.475
CPU-NB: 1.2
nb frequency: 2400MHz
NB volts: 1.14
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1066MHz 7-7-720-27-1T
Motherboard: Biostar 890FXE
cooling: water/XSPC Delta V3
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 48


your cpu temp is under load? hard to believe.


----------



## janz3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korlus*


Likely the really high CPU Voltage set by the auto options. Try turning it down to around 1.3v (at a guess for stock). You can probably go lower, but it ought to cut down ~5C from your temperature.


its set auto at 1.34v cant see that .04 of a volt affecting that much. i have reseated my cooler about 2-3 times using arctic silver.


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janz3n;12380459*
> your cpu temp is under load? hard to believe.


Why is that?


----------



## janz3n

because mine idles with C&Q turned on at 31c with like .9v and 800mhz. haha. id love to have a chip that doesnt heat up so much.


----------



## Korlus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *janz3n*


its set auto at 1.34v cant see that .04 of a volt affecting that much. i have reseated my cooler about 2-3 times using arctic silver.


I guess I saw the post below yours and got a bit confused. Why not try lowering the voltage anyway? You can see how low yours will go? I can run mine at stock at about 1.27v (I've not really tried to push much lower), but I'm on a C3 chip.

Voltage is the main proponent of temperature. Running at 3.8 Ghz on a CM Hyper 212+, I cut my max temperature down from about 55C to 45C but cutting away a lot of needless voltage.


----------



## janz3n

i tried 1.3v at stock 3.2ghz and ran prime. did not work. but i also had a bunch of other settings that werent stock so i reset the bios defaults (which also put my raid 0 back to native which scared me because i thought i was going to have to re install windows) so i'll try lowering the voltages again. im gonna have to just buy a new cpu though because this chip doesnt like to overclock and stay cool.


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janz3n;12392729*
> because mine idles with C&Q turned on at 31c with like .9v and 800mhz. haha. id love to have a chip that doesnt heat up so much.


I'm on sig rig at 43-45 load and down to 25-28 idle @ 3.795ghz C2 - 1.4v (20 to 21 ambient). Temps and specs listed

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fear of Oneself

I wrote a guide in my spare time for overclocking AMD CPU's for my buddy's website. Check it out and tell me what you think: AMD overclocking guide
it's aimed from beginners


----------



## janz3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_King*


I'm on sig rig at 43-45 load and down to 25-28 idle @ 3.795ghz C2 - 1.4v (20 to 21 ambient). Temps and specs listed

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


im wondering if im not seated right or my cooler just sucks. I think im going to try a new cooler.


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janz3n;12400733*
> im wondering if im not seated right or my cooler just sucks. I think im going to try a new cooler.


Yeah I'm on ocz freeze tim too. Try regrease and keep us updated.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## janz3n

can anyone confirm if my cooler sucks this much though? iv seated like 5 times and the last one i just used a small blob in the center like most people say to do.


----------



## falconkaji

This is my first post on this forum, but I've been reading this thread for a while. Thanks to everyone who has posted here, it's been really helpful to read everyone's advice.

CPU: 955
Username: falconkaji
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4000MHz
ref*multi: 250*16
CPU Voltage: 1.4v
CPU-NB: 1.1v
NB Frequency: 2000MHz
NB Voltage: 1.1v
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333 / 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS M4A89GTD Pro
Cooling: Air/Scythe Mugen 2
OS: 7 64-bit

Let me know if I've forgotten anything. Attached a screen shot of P95, CPU-Z, CoreTemp, etc.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *janz3n*


can anyone confirm if my cooler sucks this much though? iv seated like 5 times and the last one i just used a small blob in the center like most people say to do.


Is the BIOS set to throttle the speed of the fan? If so, turn that off and make sure any "Cool & Quiet" option is OFF.


----------



## janz3n

fans are full speed all the time. the cpu is the only thing that i keep throttled back . stays at 30c when at 800mhz and .9xx V


----------



## Korlus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *janz3n*


i tried 1.3v at stock 3.2ghz and ran prime. did not work. but i also had a bunch of other settings that werent stock so i reset the bios defaults (which also put my raid 0 back to native which scared me because i thought i was going to have to re install windows) so i'll try lowering the voltages again. im gonna have to just buy a new cpu though because this chip doesnt like to overclock and stay cool.


You're going to buy a whole new CPU just to squeeze out a few more Mhz at a slightly lower temperature? Surely it'd be cheaper to buy an H50/70 (or similar)? Not that I'm suggesting that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *janz3n*


can anyone confirm if my cooler sucks this much though? iv seated like 5 times and the last one i just used a small blob in the center like most people say to do.


What's the base of your cooler look like? According to this, everything ought to be fine with it. I have no idea why the CPU runs so hot. You have had the fan plugged in, turned on and running at 100% when testing this, right?


----------



## AMD_King

The fan is facing the right way correct?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## mobeious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janz3n;12380466*
> its set auto at 1.34v cant see that .04 of a volt affecting that much. i have reseated my cooler about 2-3 times using arctic silver.


may be the cooler... did u remember to remove the plastic on teh bottom of the cooler?

i got a 965 at 4080mhz with 1.34v and doesnt go above 48 on load with a 26ambiant im using a silver arrow


----------



## janz3n

Fans are Plugged in and running 100% for sure. I do have the fans facing so that it's pushing out the top. Iv read that if I face it so that it's pushing out toasted my exhaust fan that it might run cooler. I'm just not sure if it will hit my ram.

If the plastic was still on the bottom of the cooler I don't think it would work at all lol.


----------



## janz3n

im going to just buy a new cpu because i need to build my mom a new computer with my old asus board. i'll either get a c3 955 or a 965. id like to get a new 6 core but i have no use for it.


----------



## King_Cordy

hey all i am aiming for low vcore with a ok clock, so hows this 3600mhz,btw actual vcore is 1.28750v in bios
http://img.techpowerup.org/110220/Capture001.jpg


----------



## trulsrohk

CPU: 955
Username: trulsrohk
Stepping: 3
Frequency: 4207.5
ref*multi: 255x16.5
CPU voltage: 1.48
CPU-NB: 1.40
nb frequency: 2550MHz
NB volts: 1.22
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1066MHz 7-7-7-16-1T
Motherboard: Biostar TA890FXE
cooling: AIR / Spire Thermax Eclipse II (Push/Pull)
OS: 7 64-bit


----------



## alick

hey try bumping up your multi to 17x250 and your cpu volts to down to 1.45 i got mine running at that stable give it a go and see what you can get out of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk;12469086*
> CPU: 955
> Username: trulsrohk
> Stepping: 3
> Frequency: 4207.5
> ref*multi: 255x16.5
> CPU voltage: 1.48
> CPU-NB: 1.40
> nb frequency: 2550MHz
> NB volts: 1.22
> RAM: 4GB DDR3 1066MHz 7-7-7-16-1T
> Motherboard: Biostar TA890FXE
> cooling: AIR / Spire Thermax Eclipse II (Push/Pull)
> OS: 7 64-bit


----------



## r3dij3di

Cpu: 955
Username: r3dij3di
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3825
ref*multi: 225*17
CPU voltage: 1.375
CPU-NB: 1.245
nb frequency: 2700MHz
NB volts: Auto
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1800MHz 7-9-7-24-1T
Motherboard: Asus M4A88T-M
cooling: Air/ Coolermaster N520
OS: Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## janz3n

which way is your n520 facing?


----------



## r3dij3di

I have 2 vent fans on the top of the case so I faced it up.


----------



## janz3n

oh, i thought your temp was max temp not idle. prime says it stopped at 3 something and your time says 5. your idle temp is more than mine.


----------



## r3dij3di

It usually idles down arround 37Â° Max load is arround 49Â°... I'm using 2 thermaltake 78 cfm smart fans with fan controllers in stead of the stock coolermaster fans.


----------



## r3dij3di

Quote:



Originally Posted by *janz3n*


which way is your n520 facing?


I noticed your having problems with the n520 and heat... the stock fans on that cooler don't move much air over the fins with them being so close together. they're good for quiet operation but not overclocking.... there are some 78 cfm thermaltake blue led case fans at crazypc.com.... they're like 13 dollars a piece I put 2 on this cooler and lowered cpu temps by about 10 degrees.


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alick;12470729*
> hey try bumping up your multi to 17x250 and your cpu volts to down to 1.45 i got mine running at that stable give it a go and see what you can get out of it.


Giving it a shot, interburntest went ok, running prime now to see how it holds up


----------



## aas88keyz

Please update

Cpu: 965
Username: aas88keyz
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4125
ref*multi: 223*18.5
CPU voltage: 1.525
CPU-NB: 1.3750 V
VDDA Volt: 2.600 V
nb frequency: 2676 MHz
NB volts: 1.100 V
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1189 MHz 9-9-9-24-2T
Motherboard: ASUS M4A78T-E
cooling: Air/Hyper 212+ Push/Pull
OS: 7 64-bit


----------



## janz3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r3dij3di*


I noticed your having problems with the n520 and heat... the stock fans on that cooler don't move much air over the fins with them being so close together. they're good for quiet operation but not overclocking.... there are some 78 cfm thermaltake blue led case fans at crazypc.com.... they're like 13 dollars a piece I put 2 on this cooler and lowered cpu temps by about 10 degrees.


ah, iv never thought of that. thanks for the advice. im also going to try turning it to face the exhaust fan. id like to put two fans on the top of my case but its impossble with this case.

so will any 92mm case fan bolt up to my cooler with the same hardware that hold the currnt fans on?


----------



## r3dij3di

Quote:



Originally Posted by *janz3n*


ah, iv never thought of that. thanks for the advice. im also going to try turning it to face the exhaust fan. id like to put two fans on the top of my case but its impossble with this case.

so will any 92mm case fan bolt up to my cooler with the same hardware that hold the currnt fans on?


you want it facing an exhaust vent, this cooler kicks out a lot of heat in the direction its facing... i have it facing the vents on top of my case and i can feel the heat kicking off this cooler about 2-3 feet above my pc, directly above the cpu... if its not facing an exhaust, itll just blow all that heat in circles within the case....

Any 90x25mm or 92x25mm fans will work, with wider fans you just have to change the screws ... i chose the thermaltakes cause theyre smart fans(built in temp sensor), they come with pci fan controllers so i can quiet them down(4500 rpm max) and theyre the highest cfm fans i could find in this size...


----------



## janz3n

my case has vents on the top for fans or for water cooling so the cooler doesnt just push the air around the case, but i can see changing the fans and pointing it to an exhaust fan can help a lot. i checked a few local stores but there arent much selection on higher cfm 90-92mm fans near me. might have to order them.


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alick*


hey try bumping up your multi to 17x250 and your cpu volts to down to 1.45 i got mine running at that stable give it a go and see what you can get out of it.


Nope it failed prime after 30 mins or so...I have it back to 255 * 16.5, dropped my voltage on my cpu though, so it is running a bit cooler so that's nice


----------



## r3dij3di

Quote:



Originally Posted by *janz3n*


my case has vents on the top for fans or for water cooling so the cooler doesnt just push the air around the case, but i can see changing the fans and pointing it to an exhaust fan can help a lot. i checked a few local stores but there arent much selection on higher cfm 90-92mm fans near me. might have to order them.


Yeah there arent too many manufacturers that make 90mm fans over 50 cfm... youll probably have to order them.


----------



## janz3n

would it be worth replacing the 44cfm fans with 57cfm?


----------



## tpi2007

I don't know if this question has been raised before, but shouldn't this be the Phenom II X4 9xx OC Club ?

After all, the 970 is the second best 9xx series Phenom.

Cheers!


----------



## r3dij3di

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janz3n;12485260*
> would it be worth replacing the 44cfm fans with 57cfm?


there would probably be an improvement but it kinda depends on what your paying for them and its hard to say how much improvement youd see... I went with higher rated fans cause i can turn them down for normal use and when i want a little more cooling for overclocking, i turn them up... Phenoms prefer staying cool over extra volts so bigger fans can make a huge difference when overclocking these chips.


----------



## janz3n

i found 90cfm 92mm fans on newegg http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835213009 thought that was cool till i saw the price. i think im just going to turn the cooler to the exhaust fan and see how my temps are before investing in new fans.


----------



## alick

have you tried to just change the multiplier only and leave bus at 200? I was able to get mine to 4ghz stable doing that. also are you running water cooling or just air? also is your a c2 or c3 steping cpu? there was two version of it that came out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk;12482921*
> Nope it failed prime after 30 mins or so...I have it back to 255 * 16.5, dropped my voltage on my cpu though, so it is running a bit cooler so that's nice


----------



## g1zm0

Cpu: 955
Username: g1zm0
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4018 MHz
ref*multi: 200.9*20
CPU voltage: 1.440 V
nb frequency: 2009.1 MHz
RAM: 4GB DDR2 1066MHz 5-5-5-18-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
cooling: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro rev.2
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 47

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679575


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alick*


have you tried to just change the multiplier only and leave bus at 200? I was able to get mine to 4ghz stable doing that. also are you running water cooling or just air? also is your a c2 or c3 steping cpu? there was two version of it that came out.


Oh I have no trouble running over 4ghz stable, just the setting you were at it was not 100%.

have it at 4.25 stable on air right now


----------



## janz3n

well, today i took out my cooler, cleaned it, then turned it 90 so it blew out the exhaust fan. with 1.4v 3.8ghz overclock im not running much cooler, idle im at 41c, prime95 for 1 minute im up to 60c. im buying a 955 or 965 c3 and giving this heat monster to my moms new computer.


----------



## mobeious

add me please


----------



## alick

omg its snowing in Vancouver right now!
I am almost temped to take my system put it outside in the -3 and oc that sucker and see if i can get above 5ghz lol so temped to last night it was -8 out lol


----------



## janz3n

-8 thats it? come to ontario where its -20 sometimes.

mobeious- is that stable?


----------



## alick

dude i wish it was colder here but -8 is as cold as it gets in vancouver lol
well maybe i will overclock after i pick up my videocard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *janz3n*


-8 thats it? come to ontario where its -20 sometimes.

mobeious- is that stable?


----------



## janz3n

i'll trade places with you, you get mountains and higher temps.


----------



## mobeious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janz3n;12535811*
> 
> mobeious- is that stable?


yes prime95 for 7hrs highest temp was 48c ambiant was 73F

runnin a silver arrow with scythe 1900rms


----------



## alick

no i like my mountains they are awesome in the winter







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janz3n;12536608*
> i'll trade places with you, you get mountains and higher temps.


----------



## full_force1986

Cpu: Phenom II 955BE x4 
Username: full_force1986
Stepping:3
Frequency: 4013
ref*multi: 200*20
CPU voltage: 1.39
CPU-NB: 1.26
nb frequency: 2800MHz
NB volts: 1.36
RAM: Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: Asus M4A89GTD Pro
cooling: water cooling/H70
OS: Windows 7 64-bit Ultimate
GFLOPS: Will add soon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1681531


----------



## janz3n

you guys like my crap temps with an undervolt? nice eh?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

date is wrong, i know.


----------



## abu46

hello guys!!

i am facing a unique problem with my cpu fan

many a time when i shutdown/standby my system the cpu fan suddenly throttles to full speed and then shutsdown

it happens even when the temps are normal

my temps
idle-35 load-51

it is totally random

the system was oced to 3.4 via asus cpu levelup, but it happens even after disabling it

kindly help


----------



## mobeious

what does this get updated


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mobeious*


what does this get updated


You may have to PM the OP.


----------



## robbo2

I love my AMD chip. Even though I spend 99% of my time on an intel rig


----------



## mobeious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


I love my AMD chip. Even though I spend 99% of my time on an intel rig




man 55c on water?


----------



## robbo2

Australian summer dude. 33c when I ran the test at the start. You can see when I took that pic it was under load running LinX at 51c the ambient temp had dropped a ton.


----------



## mobeious

ahh ... have u tried pulling back the voltage a little? im right at 4.2 1.35v


----------



## robbo2

Nope it will crash with anything less. I'm not worried 55c is perfectly fine temps an considering it was a stinking hot day I think it's great.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobeious;12575439*
> man 55c on water?


Hey bro, go to Asus.com and look up the Crosshair IV Formula. Once there you'll find downloads where you can get PC Probe II. It gives you everything. Voltage, Fan Speeds and Temps. Even has an alarm that lets you know if something isn't doing it's job. Though I suggest to mute it til you get it dialed in the way you want it. That Klaxon alarm going off when I was wearing my ear buds bout had to have the Firemen come pry me off the ceiling in the middle of the night.









Should give you more of a reasonable picture of your system.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Freakn

Hey Ceadder

You still running 3.2 or have you got a decent OC yet?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobeious;12575439*
> man 55c on water?


I can get it that high if i put 1.55v into the chip and 1.35 into the IMC

it's something with the system, cause I have more than just the CPU in my loop


----------



## mobeious

my new update... god i love this chip ... idk wth is going to happen when i go water if im hitting 4.2 on air and max temp of 49

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690290


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;12593185*
> Hey Ceadder
> 
> You still running 3.2 or have you got a decent OC yet?


Yeah still running 3.2









I'm really fed up with this board right now. I mean it's capable of so much more; but it's got issues that are stalling my dreams of OC stardom.









I fixed the NB and it's got decent temps. ~44c at Idle. Much better than before the fix. Only had to replace the TIM once and it worked itself out. But my stupid Opt_2 header stopped reporting the speed of the fan. So I'm having to RMA it rather than have the issue cascade and become worse.

I'll be dealing with the problem on Monday when I have time to call Motherboard Support.

Before the fix though I got 3.8 but my NB was deathly near the 60c range.









I'm thinkin I'll have to dial back the voltage once I get the new board to see if that contains some of the resulting heat.

All is not entirely lost though. I'm running my RAM at 6-7-6-18 and everything is 24/7 stable.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;12593185*
> Hey Ceadder
> 
> You still running 3.2 or have you got a decent OC yet?


Had it up to 4.013 for all of ~30 min(sorry didn't keep an accurate time count) but here is my Canard page...

System reset itself when I went to report the issue that you'll see with the banner.

I was running stock voltage at the time unless that changes with AMD Overdrive when you change the multiplier. That's all I did. Changed it from 17 to 20. Though I did leave the RAM as I have it now. Which I think caused the Memory Dump I had first thing this morning when I went back at it with 20x and 145v.

NB was running at ~47c the whole time so the NB issue is fixed. Too bad I'm gonna be RMA'ing the board. Which is why I went ahead and have started on my quest for 4Ghz. Only hope my MoBo issue isn't cascading and damaging my CPU. That would so suck.









:typer:Well anyway if you have some thoughts on the subject I'd like to hear them.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## r3dij3di

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: R3dij3di
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4007.5
ref*multi: 229*17.5
CPU voltage: 1.4375
CPU-NB: 1.25
nb frequency: 2748
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1526MHz 7-9-7-24-1T
Motherboard: Asus M4A88T-M
cooling: water cooling
OS: Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3dij3di;12610907*
> Cpu: 955 BE
> Username: R3dij3di
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4007.5
> ref*multi: 229*17.5
> CPU voltage: 1.4375
> CPU-NB: 1.25
> nb frequency: 2748
> NB volts: 1.1
> RAM: 4GB DDR3 1526MHz 7-9-7-24-1T
> Motherboard: Asus M4A88T-M
> cooling: water cooling
> OS: Windows 7 64-bit


NICE. And the NB is pretty hawt too. ^.^


----------



## r3dij3di

I forgot to attach the screen shot...


----------



## r3dij3di

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;12610934*
> NICE. And the NB is pretty hawt too. ^.^


thanks... i just got the water cooling setup finished and this was the first stable run over 4ghz...


----------



## alick

you should try just upping the multiplers. i have my system up to 4ghz no problem. after i hit 4.2ghz ran stable for a few weeks and today i tried to get more out of it and no matter what i tired it wont do it and not it wont even stabilitze at 4.2 anymore so i changed back to 4ghz again stable and temp runs at 49c full load on prime 95 right now. I think i broke my cpu anything after 4ghz it just wont go stable aymore








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3dij3di;12611072*
> thanks... i just got the water cooling setup finished and this was the first stable run over 4ghz...


----------



## r3dij3di

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alick;12615317*
> you should try just upping the multiplers.


Iv had it running semi-stable over 4.2 ghz i quit testing at clocks that high b/c i dont like the amount of vcore fluctuation i saw at full load after 15 mins.... also the mobo mosfets seem to get pretty hot even with the chip syncs i put on them. at this point, i think the mobo is limiting the oc.


----------



## alick

it sounds like it is.
well i did have mine up to 4.25ghz at 250*17 but after trying to push it harder i think it got destablize at that speed now i can only run 4ghz at 20*200 stable. anything more and i get bsod.
but the temp on my system is god ide from 32c to 25c and at fullload even after running prime95 for 3 hours it was at 50c max. @4.25ghz i was getting max temp of 57c to 59c

so i think i found my system stable limit for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3dij3di;12634626*
> Iv had it running semi-stable over 4.2 ghz i quit testing at clocks that high b/c i dont like the amount of vcore fluctuation i saw at full load after 15 mins.... also the mobo mosfets seem to get pretty hot even with the chip syncs i put on them. at this point, i think the mobo is limiting the oc.


----------



## _Nevets_

no amd 970's in here?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nevets_;12639289*
> no amd 970's in here?


Hold your horses man. Give it some time. 970s' only launched what not even two months ago? More people have flocked to Thuban or to 955 BE due to the cheaper price of the latter with more headroom to overclock. I'm sure SOMEBODY has one and I'm sure they're trying to overclock them. But this thread isn't daily active so it'll take some time for everyone to get tehir fducks lined up.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;12398563*
> I wrote a guide in my spare time for overclocking AMD CPU's for my buddy's website. Check it out and tell me what you think: AMD overclocking guide
> it's aimed from beginners


Always helpin out those newbs









Whats up, wheres all my old 9x5 buddies? I occasionally think back and miss the days of my 965 and 955. I noticed I don't have a 955 submission, I thought I did one









It seems like ages ago when I had unlimited multipliers and NB clocks were crucial, it's been a whole different experience on the devils side. I even decided to go full blown and switch to nVidia cards, figured I'd give it a try...

Looking forward to Bulldozer though! That could be my calling back to the good team


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *_Nevets_*   no amd 970's in here?







  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*   Hold your horses man. Give it some time. 970s' only launched what not even two months ago? More people have flocked to Thuban or to 955 BE due to the cheaper price of the latter with more headroom to overclock. I'm sure SOMEBODY has one and I'm sure they're trying to overclock them. But this thread isn't daily active so it'll take some time for everyone to get tehir fducks lined up.









~Ceadder







  
 SOMEBODY? lol, you sure are right...









  
 You Tube  



 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1561841


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fl0w3n;12650588*
> SOMEBODY? lol, you sure are right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duokkx1Q_9A
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1561841


Show off.









I don't have access to (N^2) so the 4Ghz ceiling applies.







lol

Would love to look under the Tree this coming Xmas(birthday has been and gone) and see one of those nifty OCN (N^2) pots under it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## SystemTech

Hi, just thought id throw this in as i see that all submissions don't need to be stable. This is on Dry Ice

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1681816










I do have a stable 4.1Ghz : http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/a...Tech/41042.png


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Show off.









I don't have access to (N^2) so the 4Ghz ceiling applies.







lol

Would love to look under the Tree this coming Xmas(birthday has been and gone) and see one of those nifty OCN (N^2) pots under it.









~Ceadder










Those aren't mine, I just saw the threads a while back over on XS and thought I'd share when I saw that post.

Keep tweaking man, and definitely do what you can to lower temps in any way. Big thing for Phenoms, temp. I'm sure you know that, just giving positive reenforcement









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Hi, just thought id throw this in as i see that all submissions don't need to be stable. This is on Dry Ice

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1681816

http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac183/System-Tech/Benching/DSCN4505-Copy.jpg[/IMG

I do have a stable 4.1Ghz : [URL=http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac183/System-Tech/41042.png]http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/a...Tech/41042.png[/URL]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Nice man, good run.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fl0w3n*


Those aren't mine, I just saw the threads a while back over on XS and thought I'd share when I saw that post.

Keep tweaking man, and definitely do what you can to lower temps in any way. Big thing for Phenoms, temp. I'm sure you know that, just giving positive reenforcement









Nice man, good run.


Oh I got a 4Ghz result but soon after I reported it to CPU-Z Validation, I went to copy and paste my screenshot and system rebooted. Effectively pooching my OC. What sucks is that Canards banner doesn't show any system let alone mine. I don't know if it's so many uses or what but it had always shown up in the past but this time it says no name and all stats are blank.









I'm thinking that part of my issue now that I've had some time to think on it is that I OC'ed with 8 Gigs of RAM in all four slots. I've heard that one slot is best for clocking. So maybe I'll try it again soon but with only one stick in.









~Ceadder


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12652511*
> Oh I got a 4Ghz result but soon after I reported it to CPU-Z Validation, I went to copy and paste my screenshot and system rebooted. Effectively pooching my OC. What sucks is that Canards banner doesn't show any system let alone mine. I don't know if it's so many uses or what but it had always shown up in the past but this time it says no name and all stats are blank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that part of my issue now that I've had some time to think on it is that I OC'ed with 8 Gigs of RAM in all four slots. I've heard that one slot is best for clocking. So maybe I'll try it again soon but with only one stick in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I haven't personally experienced that CPUZ issue. That is weird.

What 4 total sticks of ram do is stress the IMC because it must control all 4, and since the IMC is inside the processor on the Phenom II's that means that the CPU itself is pushed a little harder, without an OC even. In the end more stress is on your CPU with 4 sticks and overclocked to 4ghz than 2 sticks or 1 stick and 4ghz.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fl0w3n;12650525*
> Always helpin out those newbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up, wheres all my old 9x5 buddies? I occasionally think back and miss the days of my 965 and 955. I noticed I don't have a 955 submission, I thought I did one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like ages ago when I had unlimited multipliers and NB clocks were crucial, it's been a whole different experience on the devils side. I even decided to go full blown and switch to nVidia cards, figured I'd give it a try...
> 
> Looking forward to Bulldozer though! That could be my calling back to the good team


you're always welcome on the...good side i guess?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


you're always welcome on the...good side i guess?










 Time for him to dust off his lightsaber and come back to the dark side.








~Ceadder


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12663088*
> Time for him to dust off his lightsaber and come back to the dark side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


haha, I'm too poor. AMD's price/performance ratio is where I'll remain.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;12685341*
> haha, I'm too poor. AMD's price/performance ratio is where I'll remain.


You better add my new one or there will be consequences Mr Oneself


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;12685365*
> You better add my new one or there will be consequences Mr Oneself


the motherboard i got from you doesn't allow me to add it.










send me another link and I'll be happy to put it in there for you princess gappo


----------



## el gappo

hmmmmm this one http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1560132


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;12686172*
> hmmmmm this one http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1560132


please put it in this format

Username: Fear of oneself
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3815
ref*multi: 218*17.5
CPU voltage: 1.55
CPU-NB: 1.30
nb frequency: 2398MHz
NB volts: 1.38
RAM: 4GB DDR2 1161MHz 5-5-5-15-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
cooling: water cooling/apogee GTZ
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 49

and provide a screen shot


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;12687414*
> please put it in this format
> 
> Username: Fear of oneself
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 3815
> ref*multi: 218*17.5
> CPU voltage: 1.55
> CPU-NB: 1.30
> nb frequency: 2398MHz
> NB volts: 1.38
> RAM: 4GB DDR2 1161MHz 5-5-5-15-2T
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
> cooling: water cooling/apogee GTZ
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 49
> 
> and provide a screen shot











Right... That's it for you buddy.


----------



## aas88keyz

Been a couple weeks since I sent this final update in. I haven't seen it added so I am not sure if it is showing up right in the thread. If the info and/or the attachment are unreadable let me know and I will do I can to fix it. Thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*


Please update

Cpu: 965
Username: aas88keyz
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4125
ref*multi: 223*18.5
CPU voltage: 1.525
CPU-NB: 1.3750 V
VDDA Volt: 2.600 V
nb frequency: 2676 MHz
NB volts: 1.100 V
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1189 MHz 9-9-9-24-2T
Motherboard: ASUS M4A78T-E
cooling: Air/Hyper 212+ Push/Pull
OS: 7 64-bit


----------



## adamski

Hello,
I did consider a thuban but after reading you post I think the deneb would be a better choice for my first build. Thanks for the information great post very informative I have just have a few questions:
If the stock cpu cooler is sufficient can I replace it with dual fans of higher thermal performance or do I purchase a dual fan proffessional aftermaket cpu cooler that makes use of the stock motherboard connector as I am concerned about motherboard distoration due to high clamping loads caused by improper torque settings and the aftermarket heat sinks being just too heavy i.e. coolmaster v10 in a coolmaster storm scout case.
I would like to start my build with 8gb DDR3 4gb x 2 and later upgrade to 16gb ram I have bought a ga-89fxa-ud5 (rev2.1) motherboard and could do with some help with memory selection. Thanks for any help and have a good day.Thanks to the overclockers for testing compoents so i can build a stable and fast system.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamski*


Hello, 
I did consider a thuban but after reading you post I think the deneb would be a better choice for my first build. Thanks for the information great post very informative I have just have a few questions: 
If the stock cpu cooler is sufficient can I replace it with dual fans of higher thermal performance or do I purchase a dual fan proffessional aftermaket cpu cooler that makes use of the stock motherboard connector as I am concerned about motherboard distoration due to high clamping loads caused by improper torque settings and the aftermarket heat sinks being just too heavy i.e. coolmaster v10 in a coolmaster storm scout case.
I would like to start my build with 8gb DDR3 4gb x 2 and later upgrade to 16gb ram I have bought a ga-89fxa-ud5 (rev2.1) motherboard and could do with some help with memory selection. Thanks for any help and have a good day.Thanks to the overclockers for testing compoents so i can build a stable and fast system.


Well you could always run the H50 and not worry about torquey big coolers. Though I've found that the Stock Cooler with the 955 and up does a pretty good job. Especially if you've checked your CPU for flatness and lapped it to get more surface contact with it. I thought I was having issues with my H50 so I replaced it with the stock cooler and noticed that the differences in temps were ~3c.

Still I'd rather have the H50 cause you can see all the beautiful Caps on my board but AMD did a pretty credible job with that cooler. Especially when you consider that Intel doesn't even have a good cooler for theirs until you get into the $7** range. Of course now that Sandy Bridge is back out we'll have to wait and see.









I got an 8 Gig Dominator Kit up for sale in the For Sale/Wanted section. Really nice kit(1333 6-7-6-18-2T setup) and it comes with the cooler as well as 2 sets of tops. Dominator GT tops and the original AMD Green tops.

I love Dominators. Just need to scale back for my OC'ing needs.









~Ceadder


----------



## Narzon

My first OC, seems alright.

Cpu: 965
Username: Narzon
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4018
ref*multi: 200*20
CPU voltage: 1.51
CPU-NB: 1.3
nb frequency: 2600MHz
NB volts: 1.25
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 8-8-8-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS M4A88TD-M/USB3
cooling: CM Hyper 212 Plus
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 53


----------



## robbo2

Cpu: 965
Username: robbo2
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4300
ref*multi: 200*21.5
CPU voltage: 1.44
CPU-NB: 1.36
nb frequency: 2800MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24-1T
Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
cooling: water cooling
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 55

CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705521


----------



## Ceadderman

looks like CPUID has fixed their Banner. Good job.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## LazarusIV

So I started my OC odyssey tonight with my Phenom II X4 965 BE and my results are as follows:

CPU Voltage: 1.4875v
CPU Speed: 3800MHz
Multiplier: 19.0X
Bus: 200MHz
HT Link: 2000MHz
NB Freq: 2000MHz

I ran prime95 for about 20 minutes (I know, I know I need hours of it but I wanted to play Rift some more) and my temps kept creeping up to about 62 to 64C. When I noticed that I stopped the testing and such. I'm on air cooling with a Zalman 92mm CPU fan. Is that just not a great cooler or am I reaching my air-cooling limit? What else should I be doing? Is not 65C the temp limit for the 965?

Any and all help greatly appreciated, I'm a complete n00b here!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV;12785924*
> So I started my OC odyssey tonight with my Phenom II X4 965 BE and my results are as follows:
> 
> CPU Voltage: 1.4875v
> CPU Speed: 3800MHz
> Multiplier: 19.0X
> Bus: 200MHz
> HT Link: 2000MHz
> NB Freq: 2000MHz
> 
> I ran prime95 for about 20 minutes (I know, I know I need hours of it but I wanted to play Rift some more) and my temps kept creeping up to about 62 to 64C. When I noticed that I stopped the testing and such. I'm on air cooling with a Zalman 92mm CPU fan. Is that just not a great cooler or am I reaching my air-cooling limit? What else should I be doing? Is not 65C the temp limit for the 965?
> 
> Any and all help greatly appreciated, I'm a complete n00b here!


I dunno, but I would think that you would want to finish your stability testing before getting into any intense gaming.

If you have a serious jones to game then go to your console for ~24 hours and let your system do it's thing.









If you don't have a console, I'll sell you mine.









I wouldn't necessarily trust the Zalman but I could think of worse coolers I guess. I'm running an updated H50 that fits Mod, but really doesn't qualify since most modded H50s' have their warranty blown to hell. I only lapped the cooling plate re-sleeved the pump's power lead turned the stock fan into a shroud and added a pair of Yate Loon High Speed Noisies. If anyone were to want to do something like I and many other owners did, then I suggest something a bit quieter if you don't have a board that can regulate the RPMs or a fan controller to tweak them manually. H70 is good but still too expensive to get ~1c of drop compared to my setup.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV;12785924*
> So I started my OC odyssey tonight with my Phenom II X4 965 BE and my results are as follows:
> 
> CPU Voltage: 1.4875v
> CPU Speed: 3800MHz
> Multiplier: 19.0X
> Bus: 200MHz
> HT Link: 2000MHz
> NB Freq: 2000MHz
> 
> I ran prime95 for about 20 minutes (I know, I know I need hours of it but I wanted to play Rift some more) and my temps kept creeping up to about 62 to 64C. When I noticed that I stopped the testing and such. I'm on air cooling with a Zalman 92mm CPU fan. Is that just not a great cooler or am I reaching my air-cooling limit? What else should I be doing? Is not 65C the temp limit for the 965?
> 
> Any and all help greatly appreciated, I'm a complete n00b here!


I think your cpu cooler is not good enough. Try to lower the voltages. Around 1.40V should be enough for 3.8GHz. 62C (have heard different stories about this though) is the safe temp for these chips, but personally I like to keep it in the 55C area.


----------



## Ceadderman

140 should be plenty to run 3.8Ghz. My board ran that in its sleep.









Too bad it's not getting 4.0Ghz yet but I'm in the RMA process and would rather not screw that up since it's being hot swap RMA'ed.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75;12786540*
> I think your cpu cooler is not good enough. Try to lower the voltages. Around 1.40V should be enough for 3.8GHz. 62C (have heard different stories about this though) is the safe temp for these chips, but personally I like to keep it in the 55C area.


I originally had the voltage at 1.3875 but it kept BSOD on me as soon as I started prime95 to stress test it. I only got fewer BSOD when I raised the voltages. Maybe I'm just stuck at a lower OC until I get a better fan then? Blarg... last thing I need to do is buy more ****.


----------



## falconkaji

I posted my overclock in here a while ago but I don't think I'm on the list yet.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/499526-official-phenom-ii-x4-9x5-oc-492.html#post12414592

Did I miss one of the requirements?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV;12787417*
> I originally had the voltage at 1.3875 but it kept BSOD on me as soon as I started prime95 to stress test it. I only got fewer BSOD when I raised the voltages. Maybe I'm just stuck at a lower OC until I get a better fan then? Blarg... last thing I need to do is buy more ****.


Get a H50. Almost as cheap and when you add another fan and a shroud(old 120 with the internals hacked out works really well) should keep your OC frosty ~50c

I have my CPU lapped which gave me ~10c under what a bone stock 955 BE normally runs. I lapped the contact plate on my H50 also so that both surfaces get better TIM coverage and closer contact to each other to aid in the cooling process as well. Replaced the stock fan with Yate Loon High Speed Silents(rec getting Med Speed Silents) and hacked its internals out(4 snips of the support structure does it) and connected it all back up. I run ~34c on average and ~50c under load.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12807171*
> Get a H50. Almost as cheap and when you add another fan and a shroud(old 120 with the internals hacked out works really well) should keep your OC frosty ~50c
> 
> I have my CPU lapped which gave me ~10c under what a bone stock 955 BE normally runs. I lapped the contact plate on my H50 also so that both surfaces get better TIM coverage and closer contact to each other to aid in the cooling process as well. Replaced the stock fan with Yate Loon High Speed Silents(rec getting Med Speed Silents) and hacked its internals out(4 snips of the support structure does it) and connected it all back up. I run ~34c on average and ~50c under load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thanks man, I appreciate all your input!! I've decided I'm gonna get an H70 and I'm considering switching out the stock fans for these Scythe fans with a shroud. Is there an easy way to make sure they'll fit or do they always fit as long as the fan size is 120mm? I wanted to order some Gentle Typhoons but they're out of stock, of course. I think I'm going to use some of those fans for my case fans, too.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV;12825335*
> Thanks man, I appreciate all your input!! I've decided I'm gonna get an H70 and I'm considering switching out the stock fans for these Scythe fans with a shroud. Is there an easy way to make sure they'll fit or do they always fit as long as the fan size is 120mm? I wanted to order some Gentle Typhoons but they're out of stock, of course. I think I'm going to use some of those fans for my case fans, too.


The only way they won't directly fit is if they are thicker or thinner than the stockers which should be 25mm in thickness. Corsair uses Yate Loon Fans of the Low Speed variety. I would recommend grabbing a pair of the Medium Speed Silents. The GTs' are just too spendy for a Hydro system cooler *IMHO*. If you haven't purchased the H70, unless you have top clearance issues I wouldn't get it. That thicker radiator is nice but you can accomplish the same thing for cheaper with the H50 with a shroud. The H70 is nice don't get me wrong. It's cost however makes the H50 better*IMHO* because you can do everything to the H50 and the fans on the H70 are mounted directly to the Rad. If space is at a premium you can add a shroud but you could get an H50, replacement fans and lapping your plate as well as replacement TIM(bot systems run Shin Etsu G751) you'll still come in under that cost by $20.

GTs' are solid fans though so if you're intent on grabbing those, then I would recommend the H50 not the H70. Save where you can when you can.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12827837*
> The only way they won't directly fit is if they are thicker or thinner than the stockers which should be 25mm in thickness. Corsair uses Yate Loon Fans of the Low Speed variety. I would recommend grabbing a pair of the Medium Speed Silents. The GTs' are just too spendy for a Hydro system cooler *IMHO*. If you haven't purchased the H70, unless you have top clearance issues I wouldn't get it. That thicker radiator is nice but you can accomplish the same thing for cheaper with the H50 with a shroud. The H70 is nice don't get me wrong. It's cost however makes the H50 better*IMHO* because you can do everything to the H50 and the fans on the H70 are mounted directly to the Rad. If space is at a premium you can add a shroud but you could get an H50, replacement fans and lapping your plate as well as replacement TIM(bot systems run Shin Etsu G751) you'll still come in under that cost by $20.
> 
> GTs' are solid fans though so if you're intent on grabbing those, then I would recommend the H50 not the H70. Save where you can when you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Sweet, I'll do the h50 then. I'd rather be able to put my own fans and shroud on it. Speaking of shroud, what would you recommend? I found this shroud but I know exactly the square root of piss about shrouds. Also, I've got the Antex 1200 full tower with blue LEDs (I know how you feel about that color scheme but you'll have to deal with it







) and that one matches. I think I'll replace the tower fans with those Scythes I showed you earlier. They seem to be pretty nice. Should I replace the front or back fans first? Does it matter?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV;12828921*
> Sweet, I'll do the h50 then. I'd rather be able to put my own fans and shroud on it. Speaking of shroud, what would you recommend? I found this shroud but I know exactly the square root of piss about shrouds. Also, I've got the Antex 1200 full tower with blue LEDs (I know how you feel about that color scheme but you'll have to deal with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and that one matches. I think I'll replace the tower fans with those Scythes I showed you earlier. They seem to be pretty nice. Should I replace the front or back fans first? Does it matter?


I took the 120 that came with my H50 and hacked out the fan and use that as my shroud.

The fan is black to start with I snipped the four retaining bars with a decent set of snips and then painted it. I've posted some pics one of which shows how it's mounted and the other two after paint. Don't buy a shroud unless you have to. I would do this mod with a single or multiple fan Rad about anything else.









The bolts for this setup are 6-32 and should be 2.25" in length. I couldn't get them exactly that length so I bought 3" toggles and used two nuts on each bolt in jamb nut orientation and snipped off the standard head after the jamb nut.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## LazarusIV

Just ordered 'em! Flippin' sweetness, thanks for the help man! I also got a handful of the Scythes to replace the H50 stock fans and some of my tower fans. If I like 'em enough I'll get a few more to swap out 100% of my tower fans.

Also, I have no idea what lapping means but it sounds labor-intensive. I'm not sure I wanna go that far, I'm just trying to get a few extra MHz. I have no interest in maxing my processor as much as I can... Did you seriously take a belt sander to your computer!?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12829232*
> I took the 120 that came with my H50 and hacked out the fan and use that as my shroud.
> 
> The fan is black to start with I snipped the four retaining bars with a decent set of snips and then painted it. I've posted some pics one of which shows how it's mounted and the other two after paint. Don't buy a shroud unless you have to. I would do this mod with a single or multiple fan Rad about anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bolts for this setup are 6-32 and should be 2.25" in length. I couldn't get them exactly that length so I bought 3" toggles and used two nuts on each bolt in jamb nut orientation and snipped off the standard head after the jamb nut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


how does the shroud affect your temps vs. running stock?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;12829640*
> how does the shroud affect your temps vs. running stock?


Probably ~4c(rough guesstimate) but it allows the fan to cover more of the surface that it wouldn't be able to cover with the hub directly in front of those vanes. And it also helps keep the fan from being too loud. Since with the fan silencers in between the shroud and fan and shroud and Rad there is no vibration to reverb back into my system. To better answer your question though I would have to pull the shroud to gain the exact numbers. Possibly once I shut er down to install my freshly sleeved ODD SATA power once it's finished.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*


Probably ~4c(rough guesstimate) but it allows the fan to cover more of the surface that it wouldn't be able to cover with the hub directly in front of those vanes. And it also helps keep the fan from being too loud. Since with the fan silencers in between the shroud and fan and shroud and Rad there is no vibration to reverb back into my system. To better answer your question though I would have to pull the shroud to gain the exact numbers. Possibly once I shut er down to install my freshly sleeved ODD SATA power once it's finished.









~Ceadder



















wow, I have 4 120mm fans on my rad, I should try that


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*










wow, I have 4 120mm fans on my rad, I should try that


Remember now, that's not per shroud that's for the entire setup. And being that I don't have the exact number I cannot guarantee that you would see less than 4c. With your setup(480 Rad) it could be ~2c in temp drop because of the larger surface of coverage.

But I definitely suggest shrouds if for nothing more than lessening the overall db of an uncontrolled fan setup.









~Ceadder


----------



## Shneakypete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV;12825335*
> Thanks man, I appreciate all your input!! I've decided I'm gonna get an H70 and I'm considering switching out the stock fans for these Scythe fans with a shroud. Is there an easy way to make sure they'll fit or do they always fit as long as the fan size is 120mm? I wanted to order some Gentle Typhoons but they're out of stock, of course. I think I'm going to use some of those fans for my case fans, too.


I had those fans on my h70... There loud and I realized they have low static flow.. I later got ap-15 gentle typhoons there much quieter and I saw a 5c lower temp


----------



## thomsn

hey all amd users^^

i`ve got a big prob (4 me its big). i`ll try to get my phenom up to 4ghz but it crashes @3900mhz. i´d oc`ed it with amd overdrive but cant get above 3.8ghz @ 1.4750v. my temps in idle are around 25°-29° and on duty max 40°. i think my temps are ok to get a bit higher clock speeds?! i made all oc inamd overdrive for testing if its stable. if its stable i will set it im my bios.

my question is, did i get a broken exemplar of my phenom or is it an other prob?






















NEED HELP wanna get in the 4ghz club ;-)

here is my machine:
phenom 2 x4 955be rb-c2 stepping (NB freq. 2000mhz)
gigabyte ga-ma 790x-ud3p
2x2gb ocz gold ddr2 800mhz + 2x2gb kingston hyperX ddr2 1066 @800mhz
gigabyte gtx560 ti soc
ek watercooling system triple radiator


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomsn;12849407*
> hey all amd users^^
> 
> i`ve got a big prob (4 me its big). i`ll try to get my phenom up to 4ghz but it crashes @3900mhz. i´d oc`ed it with amd overdrive but cant get above 3.8ghz @ 1.4750v. my temps in idle are around 25°-29° and on duty max 40°. i think my temps are ok to get a bit higher clock speeds?! i made all oc inamd overdrive for testing if its stable. if its stable i will set it im my bios.
> 
> my question is, did i get a broken exemplar of my phenom or is it an other prob?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEED HELP wanna get in the 4ghz club ;-)
> 
> here is my machine:
> phenom 2 x4 955be rb-c2 stepping (NB freq. 2000mhz)
> gigabyte ga-ma 790x-ud3p
> 2x2gb ocz gold ddr2 800mhz + 2x2gb kingston hyperX ddr2 1066 @800mhz
> gigabyte gtx560 ti soc
> ek watercooling system triple radiator


Hmmm well first things first you should probably fill out your Sig Rig in your User CP.

2ndly what OS are you running. XP Vista or 7?

If you're running 7, your problem may just be your CPU. C2s' are finicky basterds and I'd read somewhere that it doesn't play well with Win 7.

I couldn't tell you specifically that your temps are okay that you're okay running higher clock speeds. I can say that the C3 CPU is rated to 62c. Not sure if C2 is the same since I never ran a C2.

I'm pretty sure you would be. Also take two of your sticks of RAM out. Whichever is the better pair go with those. Many Clockers believe that 1 chip in the 1st slot is better than 2+ chips. I'm not sure but I think that it's best that I relate this as a possible issue with your Clock. So I would say to go with the Kingston RAM over the OCZ as they are faster.

Hmmm I think I just answered the OS question since you're running 8Gb. I think your issue could be your CPU. But at least try the single stick approach and see how that works for you.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## thomsn

ok here is my rig^^


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomsn;12849857*
> ok here is my rig^^


Kay man, try single stick of Kingstons in first slot. Then get back to us. I'm hopin its not your CPU being finicky with the OS.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## thomsn

ok i will test it later when time is enough. post my results later^^

and thx 4 the fast help^^


----------



## trulsrohk

I would guess you would be more then ok upping the voltage as well, your temps look just fine. safe limit for a phenom is about 1.55 if you have the cooling to swing it.

However c2's are known to generally not be the best clockers.


----------



## thomsn

i see that the c2`s are not the oc king^^

i tested the kingston kit in the first 2 slots= no change
tested the kingstons in the 1st and 3rd slot = no change
tested the kingstons in 2nd and 4th slot = no change
same with the ocz ram

now i dont think its a ram issue. maybe its because of ddr2? maybe with ddr3 it would be better results?

got a ddr3 board here but no ddr3 rams^^need to sell my ddr2 kits for about 70-80â‚¬. then i need to buy the other ram


----------



## Dissentience

Cpu: 965
Username: Dissentience
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4100
ref*multi: 200*20.5
CPU voltage: 1.47
CPU-NB: 2800MHz
CPU-NB volts: 1.42
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-9-8-22-1T
Motherboard: ASRock 880G Extreme3
cooling: XSPC Rasa water cooling
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51.34

CPU-Z:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1729851

P95:









IBT:


----------



## falconkaji

Holy voltage, Batman.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;12861785*
> Holy voltage, Batman.


Yeah, I have a voltage-hungry chip. Its alright though, water cooling ftw


----------



## LazarusIV

my bad


----------



## Dissentience

Why in the world would you post that in this thread? You can make a thread for stuff like that...


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;12868600*
> Why in the world would you post that in this thread? You can make a thread for stuff like that...


I did early this morning but no one has answered... I'm all out of ideas, I was messing with it last night for a long time and eventually just quit. I also couldn't find a m4n72-e specific thread so... yeah.


----------



## kzone75

Well, that was fun. Lapped both the cpu and the cooler. I am at stock at this very moment. Will oc this thingy back up later tonight. So please don't kick me out just yet.







Idles at 30C ( Not using cool n' quiet, cause I can't get it to work anymore







) Load temp during 5 runs of LinX is 44C. Had 44C at idle when I bought the chip.. I am happy so far..


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75;12875744*
> Well, that was fun. Lapped both the cpu and the cooler. I am at stock at this very moment. Will oc this thingy back up later tonight. So please don't kick me out just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idles at 30C ( Not using cool n' quiet, cause I can't get it to work anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Load temp during 5 runs of LinX is 44C. Had 44C at idle when I bought the chip.. I am happy so far..


What TIM are you using? If you're using something with a long burn in time I wouldn't suggest an OC until it's had time to cure. If you are using a performance TIM and don't really understand what the cure time is just read the link in my Sig(hafta click on it though or it won't do ya any good







) and go through the list to see where yours is and what special requirements it has if any.

Not sure why you would lose CnQ but since you plan on Clocking it's nothing to lose sleep over. I just hope you didn't take the outer layer down too much. Not sure that you did or could but someone here would probably know better than I would. My CnQ is disabled out of hand.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12875812*
> What TIM are you using? If you're using something with a long burn in time I wouldn't suggest an OC until it's had time to cure. If you are using a performance TIM and don't really understand what the cure time is just read the link in my Sig(hafta click on it though or it won't do ya any good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and go through the list to see where yours is and what special requirements it has if any.
> 
> Not sure why you would lose CnQ but since you plan on Clocking it's nothing to lose sleep over. I just hope you didn't take the outer layer down too much. Not sure that you did or could but someone here would probably know better than I would. My CnQ is disabled out of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I used the TIM that came with the 212+. The cure time should be very short, if I remember correctly. It's been very nice to me so far. And I am already at 4.03GHz @ 1.425V.







Load temps at 50..
I didn't take the outer layer down too much, I think. Just enough to get the copper all the way thru.
Never done lapping before. So it was fairly exciting. Probably isn't the smartest thing to start with a 180€ processor..


----------



## Ceadderman

You have copper corner to corner over every bit of that surface?

Did you check it for flatness before you started and between grits?

Forgive me, I like your temps but I think you might've overdone it. I'm running at 31c. Pretty much at Ambient and it's 3c outside at the moment. As you can see I didn't even get into the entire copper filling cause my CPU flattened pretty quickly. Not to mention my ring finger which sprung a leak in the process.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12875964*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have copper corner to corner over every bit of that surface?
> 
> Did you check it for flatness before you started and between grits?
> 
> Forgive me, I like your temps but I think you might've overdone it. I'm running at 31c. Pretty much at Ambient and it's 3c outside at the moment. As you can see I didn't even get into the entire copper filling cause my CPU flattened pretty quickly. Not to mention my ring finger which sprung a leak in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Now you're making me worried.







It's all copper now.. I checked before I started and it was not very flat at all. It was bulging down in the middle a lot. Wish I had taken a pic.. So I had to sand it all the way to the copper to get it really flat. I used 800, 1400, 2000 and 2400 grit paper (with very little water).. Didn't use 800 much, though.. And no finger leaks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75;12876036*
> Now you're making me worried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all copper now.. I checked before I started and it was not very flat at all. It was bulging down in the middle a lot. Wish I had taken a pic.. So I had to sand it all the way to the copper to get it really flat. I used 800, 1400, 2000 and 2400 grit paper (with very little water).. Didn't use 800 much, though.. And no finger leaks.


Yeah I dunno Mate. I'm not the foremost authority on this. I just know that once you have it flattened that should be it. Maybe someone here has better knowledge.

The funny thing about the finger was that as you can clearly see, I don't have the biggest hands in the world. I basically kept my CPU under control with my thumb index and middle fingers. Leaving the tip of my ring finger exposed to the paper. By time I'd realized I was sanding it down(I'dve made an awesome safecracker that day) I was done with my lapping. Didn't use any water in that Lapp since I did use water with the H50 plate and wasn't happy with the mess. Well anyway I had just a bit of skin left and the moment I bent my finger to pick up the blade *pop* we had oil. Wasn't a gusher more like a gurgler like the Beverly Hillbillies intro.







lulz

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12876075*
> Yeah I dunno Mate. I'm not the foremost authority on this. I just know that once you have it flattened that should be it. Maybe someone here has better knowledge.
> 
> The funny thing about the finger was that as you can clearly see, I don't have the biggest hands in the world. I basically kept my CPU under control with my thumb index and middle fingers. Leaving the tip of my ring finger exposed to the paper. By time I'd realized I was sanding it down(I'dve made an awesome safecracker that day) I was done with my lapping. Didn't use any water in that Lapp since I did use water with the H50 plate and wasn't happy with the mess. Well anyway I had just a bit of skin left and the moment I bent my finger to pick up the blade *pop* we had oil. Wasn't a gusher more like a gurgler like the Beverly Hillbillies intro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I must rep you for all that pain and suffering.







I wonder if blood would be good with the sandpaper instead of water.. Will have to try it out sometime.









Won't do any stress testing or anything heavy duty for a couple of days. Might even downclock it again, to see if anything weird happens. And to let the TIM cure. But the temps are a lot better now than before.

I did read a few lapping instructions before I started. But I am sure I can do it wrong anyway.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Ceadder, very nice lapping job, and sorry about your finger.


----------



## robbo2

I thought one of the points of lapping was to expose the copper as it transferred heat better?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12882985*
> I thought one of the points of lapping was to expose the copper as it transferred heat better?


I don't believe that's the case. Megahelms doesn't have a copper Cooling surface that I am aware of and many Lappers swear by it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## robbo2

No doubt the main purpose of lapping is to get a flat surface but there is no harm in exposing the copper as it does transfer heat better.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12885202*
> No doubt the main purpose of lapping is to get a flat surface but there is no harm in exposing the copper as it does transfer heat better.


Unless you expose a lane. Then the natural conductivity would most likely interfere with normal operation.

Ever tried to run a MoBo with just one standoff out of place and left unchecked behind an ATX Mobo? The lanes naturally choose the path of least resistance and you can damage your system that way. Same concept only now you're doing it with the traffic cop of the system.

I'm not posting this to scare anybody. I'm only posting it to inspire some investigation. In fact I am also looking to see if there is anything on this. Will post the results later.









*Edit* F-ra-gTek(stupid censor program) over on OC3D says that Copper is okay. I would link it but since it's a competitor Site and I believe against ToS to paste these things I will post how I got to it. In google I searched this string...

"what happens if you expose too much of your CPU when lapping" ...without quotes.

I'm sure someone here probably has a similar guide so try it in our system before moving on to Google.*ediT*









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## robbo2

A lane? What?? I really don't understand.

You cannot hurt the operation of the chip as it's just a lid


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12885345*
> A lane? What?? I really don't understand.
> 
> You cannot hurt the operation of the chip as it's just a lid


I had edited the info when you posted.







lulz

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Fear of Oneself

lapping doesn't hurt the operation of the CPU, and it is done to make the surface of the lid flat and copper, the combination theoretically gives better temps, but I've lapped a phenom II and seen no difference.

however you cannot de-lid phenom II's because the lid is soldered onto the chip. NCspec tried it on a 955 and killed the chip


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;12888852*
> lapping doesn't hurt the operation of the CPU, and it is done to make the surface of the lid flat and copper, the combination theoretically gives better temps, but I've lapped a phenom II and seen no difference.
> 
> however you cannot de-lid phenom II's because the lid is soldered onto the chip. NCspec tried it on a 955 and killed the chip


Poor little fella. Hope they got the chair for that disgraceful act.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12888871*
> Poor little fella. Hope they got the chair for that disgraceful act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


haha nope. It was one of Spec's experiments gone wrong. He killed two 980x's and an X58 classified in the same week.

EDIT: it wasn't an X58 classified, and it didn't die, he just melted the 20+4pin power connector running 4 5870's on it. So he sold it to redhat_ownage who soldered it back together and is using that board now, but the voltage is ******ed. (it was a classified though)


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;12892304*
> haha nope. It was one of Spec's experiments gone wrong. He killed two 980x's and an X58 classified in the same week.
> 
> EDIT: it wasn't an X58 classified, and it didn't die, he just melted the 20+4pin power connector running 4 5870's on it. So he sold it to redhat_ownage who soldered it back together and is using that board now, but the voltage is ******ed. (it was a classified though)


Do the Phenoms' have something similar to a heatpipe design to keep things frosty? Would be an excellent design to have a hollow core shell affixed to the CPU, I would think.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## broomhead123

Cpu: 965
Username: Broomhead123
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3838
ref*multi: 202*19
CPU voltage: 1.504
CPU-NB: 1.1000
nb frequency: 2200MHz
NB volts: 1.36
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1600MHz 7-7-7-20-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790GPT-UD3H
cooling: h70
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: n/a
I might have filled some of this in wrong so if u see anything in the pictures that go against it please tell me







im new to this










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12899038*
> Do the Phenoms' have something similar to a heatpipe design to keep things frosty? Would be an excellent design to have a hollow core shell affixed to the CPU, I would think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


What do you mean? They look exactly like any other CPU with the lid popped off. Just it took some core with it


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;12906852*
> What do you mean? They look exactly like any other CPU with the lid popped off. Just it took some core with it


I thought maybe that level of phenom had something similar to a heatpipe design which would explain why the CPU would get munched by taking the lid off it. But you answered my question anyway.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## jeremypt

Cpu: 955
Username: Jeremypt
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4000
ref*multi: 200*20
CPU voltage: 1.4 (at bios, with vdrop at windows 1.408~1.425)
CPU-NB: 1.3
nb frequency: 2600MHz
NB volts: auto (1.2v i think)
RAM: GSkill RipJaws 2x2GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 1333 7-7-7-20-1T-1.5v
Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
cooling: Xig 1284 P&P
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 66?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Nice Jeremypt, 66Gflops is i7 territory.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


Nice Jeremypt, 66Gflops is i7 territory.


Hah I coulda told you that. Alot of Intel fanbois poo poo AMD. But few of them realize the actual potential of these CPUs' unless some reviewer gives them their Due. I ain't mad an I try not to hold it against them. But man wait til the BD line drops and let the nose rubbing begin... Til Ivy Bridge drops. Then Intel may be king once again. But at least AMD is willing to put it to Intel. Ya gotta give em that much.









~Ceadder


----------



## jeremypt

i can get 2800 at IMC with 1.3v, but i dont see much diference from 2600


----------



## forkhazmodan

Is there any point in buying a phenom II x4 at this point. I found this deal on newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.619616

but even then the i3-2100 SB seems better for gaming and even cheaper lol.


----------



## r3dij3di

Cpu: 955 be
Username:r3dij3di
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4104mhz
ref*multi: 228*18
CPU voltage: 1.486
CPU-NB: 1.15
nb frequency: 2508mhz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1520MHz 7-9-7-24-1T
Motherboard: Asus M4A88t-m
cooling: water cooling
OS: Windows 7 x64


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forkhazmodan;12952019*
> Is there any point in buying a phenom II x4 at this point. I found this deal on newegg:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.619616
> 
> but even then the i3-2100 SB seems better for gaming and even cheaper lol.


Nothing wrong with buying a Phenom. I just don't know that I would buy that Phenom unless I was under water already and had a bit more room than the 4Ghz ceiling.

That's a heck of a deal though for anyone considering the purchase of a 965 BE.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Happy!

Hello Everyone I am posting to see if this is an umcommon result for this series of processor.

For this entire build I spent $360 for a friend.

I normally build 20-30 intel builds a year but have started to play around with AMD.

I have only done 2 passes with intelburn and have been running AIDA for over a couple hours so I am confident this is stable at this voltage. I am also wondering if I should take it further.

I am useing a Coolermaster TX3 cooler so I do not want to stress it too far.










This is with a Asrock 890GX board 
4 gigs of value patriot ram
250 gig HD
Cheap case and PS

Like I said 360 for entire build

Give me any input if these are exeptional results they seem to be from what I have seen on this forum

Thanks for your time


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Happy!;12961708*
> Hello Everyone I am posting to see if this is an umcommon result for this series of processor.
> 
> For this entire build I spent $360 for a friend.
> 
> I normally build 20-30 intel builds a year but have started to play around with AMD.
> 
> I have only done 2 passes with intelburn and have been running AIDA for over a couple hours so I am confident this is stable at this voltage. I am also wondering if I should take it further.
> 
> I am useing a Coolermaster TX3 cooler so I do not want to stress it too far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with a Asrock 890GX board
> 4 gigs of value patriot ram
> 250 gig HD
> Cheap case and PS
> 
> Like I said 360 for entire build
> 
> Give me any input if these are exeptional results they seem to be from what I have seen on this forum
> 
> Thanks for your time


Looks good to me. But then if he lets his room temps get too high and then decides to run a CPU-intensive application, the chip may get a bit hot under the collar.... Nice build for the price!


----------



## frannyvox

CPU: 965 BE
Username: frannyvox
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4000MHz
Ref*Multi: 200*20
CPU voltage: 1.4
CPU-NB: 1.1
NB Frequency: 2000mhz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: MSI 890GXM-G65
Cooling: Coolermaster Hyper 212+
OS: Windows 7 x64

(Posted this in other thread I made, but had no feedback









Okay I did some over-clocking this morning again to try and find out where my PC's sweet spot is, and what the max is I can go.

I attached pictures of everything you need to know basically.

I only over-clocked the CPU and GPU, but left the NB on stock because of the bad reputation my motherboard has for NB over-clocking.

All the voltages I left on auto.

CPU was over-clocked using BIOS, put the multiplier up to 20 x 200. Auto voltage gives it 1.35-1.4. Maxed at 59 degrees in Prime95. Idles at 40-42.

GPU I over-clocked using MSI Afterburner. I took it up to where I got no errors in GPU Tool.

What do you guys think? Should I leave it like this 24/7? Should I maybe try go a bit higher on the CPU?


----------



## dkf295

Cpu: 965BE
Username: dkf295
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3887mhz
ref*multi: 216*18
CPU voltage: 1.47
CPU-NB: 1.35
nb frequency: 2591mhz
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1152MHz 8-8-8-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS M4A79XTD EVO AM3
cooling: H50/Air
OS: Windows 7 x64

This would be my first 100% stable setup, for all real world uses I can run fine at about 4020mhz/1333 7-7-7-24 but it konks out after about 20 minutes on blend. Interesting that it's always a bluescreen, seeing as how I've already passed memtest and blend with my IMC and memory, memory at 1333mhz/8-8-8-24. Could it be heat related, even though it's only a couple degrees difference? I've tried increasing my CPU voltage anywhere from 1.48 to 1.52 and it doesn't stabilize things, increased NB voltage a little as well as CPU/NB voltage and nothing seems to help.


----------



## dkf295

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frannyvox*


CPU: 965 BE
Username: frannyvox
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4000MHz
Ref*Multi: 200*20
CPU voltage: 1.4
CPU-NB: 1.1
NB Frequency: 2000mhz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: MSI 890GXM-G65
Cooling: Coolermaster Hyper 212+
OS: Windows 7 x64

(Posted this in other thread I made, but had no feedback









Okay I did some over-clocking this morning again to try and find out where my PC's sweet spot is, and what the max is I can go.

I attached pictures of everything you need to know basically.

I only over-clocked the CPU and GPU, but left the NB on stock because of the bad reputation my motherboard has for NB over-clocking.

All the voltages I left on auto.

CPU was over-clocked using BIOS, put the multiplier up to 20 x 200. Auto voltage gives it 1.35-1.4. Maxed at 59 degrees in Prime95. Idles at 40-42.

GPU I over-clocked using MSI Afterburner. I took it up to where I got no errors in GPU Tool.

What do you guys think? Should I leave it like this 24/7? Should I maybe try go a bit higher on the CPU?


I'm still tinkering around to find my sweetspot including seeing how much of a difference -2 degrees C will make (strong fan pushing air into the side grill of my computer nets me 2 degrees lower), so I'm by no means an authoritative voice. But that's an impressively low CPU voltage from what I've seen for 4ghz. At the moment I'm 20 minutes into a blend at 3978mhz but I've got voltage set to 1.47 in BIOS, yet CPU temperatures are the same as yours.

I'm guessing you won't be able to push the CPU much further if my experience is to be trusted, after I hit 4000mhz-4012mhz I tend to konk out after about 25 minutes or so on blend (perfectly stable for all real world uses), and by 4020mhz-4050mhz I crash within a minute. Can't boot at all above 4150. I'm using a corsair H50 but since our full load temps seem to be the same, unless I have a shoddy chip and/or you have a magic chip I'm guessing you'll have a similar experience.

That being said, one way to find out! Crank that bad boy to 4100mhz to starters, up the vcore a little and see what happens. You already technically voided your warranty, what's stopping you?


----------



## tensionz




----------



## PrimeBurn

Cpu: 970
Username: PrimeBurn
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4080
ref*multi: 240*17
CPU voltage: 1.50
CPU-NB: 1.25
nb frequency: 2640MHz
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 4GB (2x2) DDR3 1600MHz 7-8-7-24-1T
Motherboard: Asus M4N75TD
Cooling: Noctua NH-D14 w/ stock fans
OS: Win 7 HP 64-bit
GFLOPS: 53


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tensionz;13006169*
> Now that I'm here I need a CPU cooler! >_<


Get an H50, leave the system intact but mod it with match speed fans, hack out the stock fan internals to leave just the frame and use it as a shroud and use some Shin-Etsu G751 which you can get for $2.50 a tube from Koolertek.com when you buy in bulk. I normally get it from performance-pcs, but it only comes in half gram tubes from them.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## BStanchina

Cpu: 965
Username: BStanchina - BENJA-PC
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4200.21
ref*multi: 200*21
CPU voltage: 1.56
CPU-NB: 1.375
nb frequency: 2400MHz
NB volts: 1.45
RAM: 6GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD -V EVO
cooling: water cooling custom loop, ek block, swifttech 350, swifttech 240 rad, swifttech microres. 
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: To Be Tested

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1757145
http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3048/ownedau.jpg

Burn Test Running Now, Will Screen When Complete for GFLOPS and will update.


----------



## dkf295

EDIT: Ugh, stupid me forgot to put down the actual ref*multi. Corrected.

First image (see attached): An improvement on my previous record, up to 4ghz 100% stable! Amazing how much difference a good -5 degrees ambient makes!

Cpu: 965BE
Username: dkf295
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4012
ref*multi: 236*17
CPU voltage: 1.47
CPU-NB: 1.25
nb frequency: 2360MHz
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1258mhz 8-7-7-22-1T
Motherboard: ASUS M4A79XTD EVO 
cooling: Corsair H50/Air
OS: 7 64-bit

Picture 2: Experimental run, was able to get to 4400mhz by disabling cores 3 and 4, was able to boot into windows but too unstable to do much more.


----------



## robbo2

Pretty amazing what some cooler air can do. It's not even close to winter yet







I know LinX is not the best stability test and blah blah blah but hey, it's still pretty cool


----------



## BStanchina

cpu validator?


----------



## robbo2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1759612


----------



## BStanchina

Nice im curious to see your prime95 numbers


----------



## robbo2

I doubt very much it would survive prime 95







I will give it a shot later on when I have some time.


----------



## IndicaNights

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1766500

Cpu: 955
Username: IndicaNights
Stepping: 3
Frequency: 4100
ref*multi: 200*20.5
CPU voltage: 1.392
nb frequency: 2000.1MHz
NB volts: 1.100
RAM:4x2= 8 GB DDR 3 Kingston Hyper x Blu 1600, 9, 9, 9, 24.
Motherboard: BioStar TA890FXE
cooling: Air Scythe Mugen In push Pull config
OS: Win 7 Professional 64-bit 
GFLOPS: 49.2468 peak
Stable = YES


----------



## musashin

Cpu: 955
Username: musashin
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4050
ref*multi: 270*15
CPU voltage: 1.48
CPU-NB: 1.3
nb frequency: 2700MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 2x2GB Corsair DDR3 1440MHz 7-8-7-21
Motherboard: ASUS M4A79XTD-EVO 
cooling: CM Hyper 212+
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 54.2274
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768886


----------



## JoshHunter

Will hit 3995+ once my MOSFET cooler comes







Any advice on my RAM timings would be greatly appreciated.

Cpu: 955BE
Username: JoshHunter
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3760
ref*multi: 235*16
CPU voltage: 1.392
CPU-NB: Stock
nb frequency: 2350MHz
NB volts: 1.36
RAM: 8GB DDR3 940MHz 6-6-6-15-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H
cooling: CM Hyper 212+ Push|Pull
OS: 7 Ultimate x64
Gigaflops: No, because LinX scares me.

Prime95: http://i.imgur.com/zJde1.png

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1764917

EDIT: Gigaflops result


----------



## Ceadderman

Your RAM is set pretty low. 955 standard is 1333. Try setting your timings back to stock settings and setting your Speeds to at least 1333. If your RAM is 1600 or 2000 series, you might try 1866 which is a pretty good setting to run on as it's supposed to be optimal. Try it at 1866 leave your timings at stock and see what MaxxMem2 says. You can DL that from Softpedia.com. If you run it without issue for a couple of days(the RAM not the MM2 Preview) then the next time you shut down, try paring down your timings leaving the 2nd setting 1 over your 1st and 3rd. So if you're running Nines you would run 8-9-8-?? My stock settings are 9-9-9-24. So what I set mine at is 8-9-8-21. I've got to apply updates so I may try to tighten them up further since I'm stuck in 1333 at the moment.

Hope this helps.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## JoshHunter

I know its a low clock speed but the latency is incredibly low and i find it performs far better and is much more stable than with loose timings and higher clock speed. I am just using my FSB to increase my RAM speed rather than changing the ratio. My RAM is rating at 1600mhz by the way.


----------



## pendrago

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: pendrago
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4452 MHz
ref*multi: 212*21
CPU voltage: 1.52 V
CPU-NB: 1.38 V
NB frequency: 2900 MHz
NB volts: 1.17
RAM: 2x2GB Patriot Viper II DDR3 1700MHz 7-7-7-20 1T
Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
cooling: Scythe Mugen rev. 2
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 56

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661796

I did it only once just to check my highest score in 3D Mark 06. 
It was done all on air but temp was sth around 59-61








I am certain that with proper water cooling I could push it to 4.6 GHz (I know someone that did it) but this mobo I have was not designed for this kind of overclocking









I forgot to take some screenshot with CPU-Z picture but you'll find screenshot with my 3D Mark 06 result below.


----------



## pendrago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeremypt*


Cpu: 955
Username: Jeremypt
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4000
ref*multi: 200*20
CPU voltage: 1.4 (at bios, with vdrop at windows 1.408~1.425)
CPU-NB: 1.3
nb frequency: 2600MHz
NB volts: auto (1.2v i think)
RAM: GSkill RipJaws 2x2GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 1333 7-7-7-20-1T-1.5v
Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
cooling: Xig 1284 P&P
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 66?











Have you disabled C'n'Q feature in BIOS? Because it very hard to believe that you got 66 GFlops on that kind of chip








Oh! And activate maximum performance in - control panel - power profile options








Look at your core speed in CPU-Z - >> it shows 800 MHz







and core voltage is 1.008 V . You have to check your BIOS and tune it a little bit.


----------



## doanvince

Hi guys, i'm new here and very new to this overclocking thing. I need some help overclock my phenom ii x4 965 non BE with asus m4a88t-m board. Here are my specks:

Cpu: Phenom ii x4 965 non BE 124w 
Stepping: 3
Motherboard: asus m4a88t-m (latest bios 2403)
Ram:Kingston KHX1600C9D3K2/4GXIntel X.M.P, DDR3-1600, unbuffered DIMM4GB
2 - 2GB9-9-9-271.65V
Psu: ocz gamerextreme 750w
Gpu: evga geforce gtx 460 se
Cooling: Air cooling Zalman CNPS9900A LED (2000 rpm)
case: real ugly

This is what i did, i leave everything on auto in bios. I turn off acc, cool and quiet, qsmart fan. All the voltage and muti are on auto. I up the ref clock little by little from 200 to 215 (running intel burn on 10 with standard stress level each time i up the clock). No BSOD, temps did not go past 50 c according to cpuid hardware monitor. At 216 i start runing into problems, the temp did not go past 50c but i get allot of blue screen. I didn't try to mess with the voltage untill i know what needed to be change. My goal is to get to 3.8, can some one spare some wisdom. Thanks 
Vincent

My MB come with turbov but i did not change any setting in there. 
http://i53.tinypic.com/jfeq8j.jpg


----------



## Wbroach23

hey hey I'm a 9X5 too 975BE here you should add them to z list


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendrago*


Cpu: 955 BE
Username: pendrago
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4452 MHz
ref*multi: 212*21
CPU voltage: 1.52 V
CPU-NB: 1.38 V
NB frequency: 2900 MHz
NB volts: 1.17
RAM: 2x2GB Patriot Viper II DDR3 1700MHz 7-7-7-20 1T
Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
cooling: Scythe Mugen rev. 2
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 56

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661796

I did it only once just to check my highest score in 3D Mark 06. 
It was done all on air but temp was sth around 59-61








I am certain that with proper water cooling I could push it to 4.6 GHz (I know someone that did it) but this mobo I have was not designed for this kind of overclocking









I forgot to take some screenshot with CPU-Z picture but you'll find screenshot with my 3D Mark 06 result below.











is that stable?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


hey hey I'm a 9X5 too 975BE here you should add them to z list










Yea, i was thinking about doing that. I'll try to get another sheet up by the end of the weekend


----------



## Wbroach23

schweet!!!!







Thanks


----------



## LazarusIV

Hi all, here's my validation at long last...

Cpu: 965 BE
Username: LazarusIV
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3900
ref*multi: 200*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.55
CPU-NB: 1.400
nb frequency: 2000MHz
NB volts: auto
RAM: 4GB DDR2 1066MHz 5-7-7-20-2T
Motherboard: Asus M2N72-E
cooling: modded H50
OS: Vista 64-bit

Validation here


----------



## pendrago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;13224190*
> is that stable?


Actually it was stable enough to run 3D Mark 06 - there were no errors or BSODs' during the test. I haven't done anything after to check if there are any errors (CPU temp was around 60*C so I thought I don't want to fry the chip









My 460 GTX is stable with those settings you see at the screenshot but I don't need for everyday use this kind of overclocking.


----------



## full_force1986

Add me.

Cpu: 955
Username: full_force1986
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4200
ref*multi: 200*21
CPU voltage: 1.44
CPU-NB: 1.27
CPU-NB frequency: 2800MHz
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24-1T G.Skill Trident
Motherboard: ASUS M4A89GTD Pro 
cooling: water cooling H70
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 54.8489


----------



## elijahk

Cpu: 955
Username: Elijahk
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4340Mhz
ref*multi: 202*21.5
CPU voltage: 1.44
CPU-NB: 2222Mhz
CPU-NB voltage: 1.10v
Northbridge: Auto
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
cooling: air - Cooler Master Hyper 212P
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 50.96
stable: Yes


----------



## Ceadderman

I'm baaaaaaaa aaaaaaack.









I'm running stable at 4.013Ghz. And it is INDEED stable. I'm Folding an SMP and a GPU client w/o issue while having 13 tabs open on Safari and having CPU-Z and PC Probe II open. As easily as this thing took and the CPU temp averaging ~45c, I'm pretty sure I could bump it up to 4.2 or 4.3 w/o too much difficulty. I had to roll back my RAM speed though cause my Motherboard doesn't play well with it. I tried running it at 1600 in D.O.C.P. and running my BUS up to 250. Didn't work. In fact all that happened was the system started at stock Speed.
















Anyway... 

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## full_force1986

Something small but you got my NB speed wrong its 2800 not 1800 ha.


----------



## fazio93

OP is not updating the list anymore. correct?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fazio93*


OP is not updating the list anymore. correct?


Not so far as I am aware, if not then someone might PM the guy to see if they can take it over.









~Ceadder


----------



## nicksasa

I kinda want to know if there are other people with a stupid lame C3 like mine. Needing 1.53-1.54V for 4Ghz under water (temp is 47Â°C at that voltage with the NB OC).


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicksasa*


I kinda want to know if there are other people with a stupid lame C3 like mine. Needing 1.53-1.54V for 4Ghz under water (temp is 47Â°C at that voltage with the NB OC).


Not sure. I think I need to up my Voltage on mine though. It boots up just fine at 4Ghz. But I just noticed my CPU-Z is not reporting RAM(obviously wrong) and it's crash dumped twice in the last 8 hours. Reboots right back to 4Ghz so it's either a RAM setting or it's CPU voltage. I might run Fusion stability test to see where it's at. I have Prime95 set to go so I might do that instead. I've gotta get this thing figured out or lower the BUS speed to 3.8Ghz level which I know this thing will run circles around easily.

Anyway, it's stable until I get a lot of things going at once and Fold.











~Ceadder


----------



## CloudCR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicksasa*


I kinda want to know if there are other people with a stupid lame C3 like mine. Needing 1.53-1.54V for 4Ghz under water (temp is 47Â°C at that voltage with the NB OC).


Mine needs 1.52V to run at 4.2ghz and the temps go up to 57C and that's with a CPU/NB of [email protected] 1.12V... if I try to go higher temps go uncontrollable







I tried all the possible tweaking but the H70 can't keep up with the heat


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudCR*


Mine needs 1.52V to run at 4.2ghz and the temps go up to 57C and that's with a CPU/NB of [email protected] 1.12V... if I try to go higher temps go uncontrollable







I tried all the possible tweaking but the H70 can't keep up with the heat


Hey man I tried to change the Voltage on my CPU from 1.44v to 1.48v. But when I did so it changed it to .00044... or some such setting. Having a Formula do you know what was up with that?









~Ceadder


----------



## CloudCR

Hmmm that's strange.... a bug maybe? are you using manual settings or offsets? The only time that happened to me was when I typed in 0.4 instead of 1.4 but if it happened just like that it's really strange :S


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudCR;13335215*
> Hmmm that's strange.... a bug maybe? are you using manual settings or offsets? The only time that happened to me was when I typed in 0.4 instead of 1.4 but if it happened just like that it's really strange :S


Yup I did it manually. No access to it otherwise. Soon as it came up Red and I couldn't reset the value w/o going to Default I just exited w/o saving.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## fazio93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudCR;13334802*
> Mine needs 1.52V to run at 4.2ghz and the temps go up to 57C and that's with a CPU/NB of [email protected] 1.12V... if I try to go higher temps go uncontrollable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried all the possible tweaking but the H70 can't keep up with the heat


i'd say stop trying to reach 5ghz and get your northbridge up instead


----------



## Ceadderman

I figured out the issue with mine. It was set on Offset, which requires a different number value.









I set it to manual and the direct number value works just fine.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## CloudCR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fazio93;13336151*
> i'd say stop trying to reach 5ghz and get your northbridge up instead


Actually just did







I'm testing ATM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13336220*
> I figured out the issue with mine. It was set on Offset, which requires a different number value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set it to manual and the direct number value works just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


I knew it was something like it







Good luck


----------



## Ceadderman

Too bad my OC'ing is being bottlenecked by my Board's inability to work properly with the RAM. Frickin stupid. My Bro can run stock settings on the same RAM with a lesser ASUS board, I can't even run a simple 4Ghz because my RAM is being punked by the MoBo. Pathetic.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## father_longcat

Cpu: 955
Username: father_longcat
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4656
ref*multi: 201*19
CPU voltage: 1.48
CPU-NB: 1.295
nb frequency: 2200MHz
NB volts: 1.36
RAM: 6GB DDR3 1333 MHz
Motherboard: MSI 870A-G54
cooling: Noctua NH-D14
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13337377*
> Too bad my OC'ing is being bottlenecked by my Board's inability to work properly with the RAM. Frickin stupid. My Bro can run stock settings on the same RAM with a lesser ASUS board, I can't even run a simple 4Ghz because my RAM is being punked by the MoBo. Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Why don't you just leave the ram stock and adjust the multi? Or just see if you can tighten the timings. You have a HT link multi, CPU/NB multi and a CPU multi. Play with those you will get 4ghz stable.


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *father_longcat;13337483*
> Cpu: 955
> Username: father_longcat
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4656
> ref*multi: 201*19
> CPU voltage: 1.48
> CPU-NB: 1.295
> nb frequency: 2200MHz
> NB volts: 1.36
> RAM: 6GB DDR3 1333 MHz
> Motherboard: MSI 870A-G54
> cooling: Noctua NH-D14
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 51


I think you'll find that 201*19 =/= 4656


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13337507*
> Why don't you just leave the ram stock and adjust the multi? Or just see if you can tighten the timings. You have a HT link multi, CPU/NB multi and a CPU multi. Play with those you will get 4ghz stable.


Actually if I don't run my RAM under the DOCP feature on my board it won't identify. The only thing that I haven't messed with to get 4Ghz stable under load(i.e. Folding, Prime95) is the NB speed. Which I cannot mess with because my Board will not POST if I run it in anything but 2068Mhz. It's godawful frustrating.:jealloussm

~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *father_longcat;13337483*
> Cpu: 955
> Username: father_longcat
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4656
> ref*multi: 201*19
> CPU voltage: 1.48
> CPU-NB: 1.295
> nb frequency: 2200MHz
> NB volts: 1.36
> RAM: 6GB DDR3 1333 MHz
> Motherboard: MSI 870A-G54
> cooling: Noctua NH-D14
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 51


do you happen to have a screenshot


----------



## nicksasa

I'm going to see if i can get it stable at 4.1-4.2 with 1.6V 24/7. I don't care if i burn this ***** up, if it does I'll just get an 2600K then. Then I won't even have to worry about BD anymore.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksasa;13333110*
> I kinda want to know if there are other people with a stupid lame C3 like mine. Needing 1.53-1.54V for 4Ghz under water (temp is 47°C at that voltage with the NB OC).


I've only got an H50 but I can't get my sig processor to 4.0 stable... I've got the voltage pegged at 1.55v and it doesn't matter... BSOD all day long in prime95. I think I'm stuck at 3.9GHz but that's not too bad I suppose. I can live with it. I refuse to buy a new Mobo until BD is out and has been out for a little while. That way I can make smarter purchases later on since I'm broke as *feck*!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*


I've only got an H50 but I can't get my sig processor to 4.0 stable... I've got the voltage pegged at 1.55v and it doesn't matter... BSOD all day long in prime95. I think I'm stuck at 3.9GHz but that's not too bad I suppose. I can live with it. I refuse to buy a new Mobo until BD is out and has been out for a little while. That way I can make smarter purchases later on since I'm broke as *feck*!!!


What's your NB speed? You might try messing with that to see if you can't get it stable. I've been told that it's anywhere from 2100 to 3000Mhz for the NB. Try setting it around 2600Mhz and see how it fares at that setting. Tweeky in the Crosshair IV group posted some screen caps and one of them was CPU-z and the NB was set to 2685 I think it was and the 965 BE was Clocked to 4.2Ghz.

So you might try again only this time just set your BUS speed to 250 x16, and your NB speed to 2600. See how that works for you.









~Ceadder


----------



## strat1227

@Fear of Oneself:

Sorry if it has been answered since your original post, but you mention that x4 > x3 > x2 because of the cut from the wafer, and that an x3 can be considered a "broken" x4.

How does this relate to the x6 series? Is an x4 a "broken" x6? I'm looking to build a budget gaming system and currently am looking at the c3 x4 955, is that "worse" than an x6 1055T, even though the x6 comes clocked much lower? Would I be able to OC them similarly? (The 1055T isn't a BE, but that doesn't affect performance I don't think, just ease of OC. Is this correct?)

Essentially the x6 1055T would be a 33% increased investment on the processor itself (6% increased investment on the entire build), will I get a 33% CPU performance upgrade and/or 6% total system upgrade from it? (Price/value analysis)

Thanks, and if this is answered elsewhere feel free to just refer me to the location and I'll check it out









EDIT: One last thing, I saw somewhere that the x6 comes with "Turbo Core" which will boost the default clock by 400MHz, that would put the 1055T at 3.2 without OC. Does that mean that it's baseline before OCing is 3.2 or 2.8? Does the 400MHz subtract from what can be OC'd? Thanks for the help


----------



## Dissentience

There are a few x4s that are disabled x6s but they are rare. The x4s are Deneb dies that have 4 cores cut into them. The x6s are Thuban dies with 6 cores. The Denebs and Thubans both overclock about the same (most can hit 4GHz). Turbo core is a temporary MHz boost, its baseline would be 2.8


----------



## strat1227

Thanks for the reply,

So then in your opinion, for a budget gaming machine, I should go with the 955? The extra cores probably won't help much for gaming, and they can both OC to about the same speed, so I'm not getting enough in return for my investment?


----------



## Dissentience

If you are on a budget and will just be gaming then I would get the 955 and overclock it to 3.8-4.0GHz. Make sure you get a good motherboard with an 8+2 power phase design otherwise overclocking will fry your board!


----------



## strat1227

What I'm planning to buy this week:

Motherboard: MSI AM3 AMD 870 125W-CPU Support 2 PCIEx16/1 PCIEx1/3 PCI 870-G45 ATX Motherboard

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 Black Edition 3.2 GHz

GPU: Sapphire 1Gb 5850 Xtreme

Power Supply: Corsair CX600W

Memory: G.Skill Rippjaw Series 8Gb

Those are the performance parts. I doubt I'll try to push it to 4GHz since they're not all high-end components, 3.6 or 3.7 should be fine I think

Total build cost (including HDD, case and other stuff I didn't list here): $595


----------



## Dissentience

Well if you buy that motherboard, don't overclock at all or you will fry the VRMs. That is the exact board I fried in less than 2 months.


----------



## strat1227

wow really? no overclocking at all on that board?

I'm willing to downgrade some of the parts to get a better board, what's the cheapest board you'd recommend for trying to go to about 3.7, 3.8 GHz max?


----------



## Dissentience

This is a decent board and has 8+2 power phase. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131402

If you are willing to go one more step up from that here is the updated version of the board I went with after my MSI board fried http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157207


----------



## strat1227

Hmm ok that's a 25% increased investment over my current one, but I guess being able to safely will give me a good return on that.

I'll probably just get a cheaper HDD to accommodate that, I'm trying to keep the whole build under 600

Any other suggestions? Thanks for your help so far


----------



## elijahk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strat1227;13379675*
> cut
> GPU: Sapphire 1Gb 5850 Xtreme
> cut


You should consider buying a 6870 instead of a 5850. They give very similar performance but the 6870 has newer technology and costs less than the other.


----------



## strat1227

lol 6870 is also about a hundred dollars more for "Very similar performance", not worth it for my budget machine, can't stay at 600 dollars with that


----------



## Millentree10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strat1227;13381509*
> lol 6870 is also about a hundred dollars more for "Very similar performance", not worth it for my budget machine, can't stay at 600 dollars with that


Just to clear it up,
the 6870 is not $100 more, or even close. Also the performance is very much worth the difference, not "very similar". If anything, even though the 6870 succeeds the 5770, it performs very closely to the 5870.

Price Difference:
5850: $184
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125318
6870: $199
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161349

If you are indeed bound by a specific budget, then the 5850 is not by any means a bad card, and will likely suit your needs well on a price range such as yours. Whatever you do, best of luck.


----------



## strat1227

Sorry for the confusion, you must have missed my post in which I explained that I was getting the Sapphire 5850 Xtreme, which costs 129.99. Also you're comparing one of the more expensive 5850's to the absolute cheapest 6870 available on newegg. I've researched extensively and every review on the internet of the Sapphire 5850 Xtreme is very positive.

Either way I'm set on my videocard, my concerns were on CPU/Motherboard, which is what I originally asked about


----------



## Ceadderman

@strat1227...

Motherboard: MSI AM3 AMD 870 125W-CPU Support 2 PCIEx16/1 PCIEx1/3 PCI 870-G45 ATX Motherboard ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard $140 but completely worth it. You won't need to upgrade to OC once you get the bug. This board did 7Ghz on Nitro with a 955 BE.









CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 Black Edition 3.2 GHz

GPU: Sapphire 1Gb 5850 Xtreme. You could save a bit and back it down to a reasonable 5770 and put it into your MoBo...

Being that the above MoBo is AMD and it's Hybrid Capable you get cheap boost from the onboard GPU. It's not XFire but My bro is running the same GPU I have on his M4A785TD-V EVO. You should see how fast the







smiley spins on his monitor vs. how slow it spins on mine. Like an ADD kid on Crack. I know that the card you want isn't but spitting distance away from my Card at the moment, but heat is a killer and my card pours most of it out the back of the case.









Power Supply: CorsairCX600W HX650w or better. I suggest HX750 if you're going to overclock. This will leave you enough power for future upgrades. And it's only $20 more than the HX650.









Memory: G.Skill Rippjaw Series 8Gb

Which speed? 1333 or 1600? I suggest these G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL or even the GSkill Sniper series. Though the Sniper are a tad bit more and are new so you take your chances but I know for a fact they'll POST with the MemOK feature on the MoBo.

Those are the performance parts. I doubt I'll try to push it to 4GHz since they're not all high-end components, 3.6 or 3.7 should be fine I think

Total build cost (including HDD, case and other stuff I didn't list here): $595 Total Cost before shipping from Newegg.com $635 for everything. You shouldn't have to upgrade til you get bored.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## strat1227

Hmm I'm not seeing how that adds up, you doubled the price of my motherboard? that's +70 dollars, then you added 80 dollars to the price of my power supply, and the only way you suggested to bring it down was downgrading my videocard (from 129.99 to 109.99 if I get the cheapest 5770 on newegg), so that adds 130 dollars to my build, not 40.

Also since it's a gaming system, the videocard is almost always the limiting factor, not the CPU speed, increasing speed won't improve my gaming performance at all

That would be a very nice build if I were just trying to max out CPU for its own sake, unfortunately I can't afford OC'ing as a hobby haha, just trying to put together a budget gaming build.

Do you have any objections the the prior suggestion of [ame=[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2FB002LIU0AE%2Fref%3Dox_sc_act_title_1%3Fie%3DUTF8%26m%3DATVPDKIKX0DER%5Dthis%5B%2Fame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002LIU0AE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER]this[/ame[/URL]] as my motherboard?

600W will be able to power that board + videocard + CPU with no issues

again keep in mind i'm not going for 7GHz haha, just around 3.6-3.8 at the max.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strat1227;13385069*
> Hmm I'm not seeing how that adds up, you doubled the price of my motherboard? that's +70 dollars, then you added 80 dollars to the price of my power supply, and the only way you suggested to bring it down was downgrading my videocard (from 129.99 to 109.99 if I get the cheapest 5770 on newegg), so that adds 130 dollars to my build, not 40.
> 
> Also since it's a gaming system, the videocard is almost always the limiting factor, not the CPU speed, increasing speed won't improve my gaming performance at all
> 
> That would be a very nice build if I were just trying to max out CPU for its own sake, unfortunately I can't afford OC'ing as a hobby haha, just trying to put together a budget gaming build.
> 
> Do you have any objections the the prior suggestion of this as my motherboard?
> 
> 600W will be able to power that board + videocard + CPU with no issues
> 
> again keep in mind i'm not going for 7GHz haha, just around 3.6-3.8 at the max.


PM me your email an I'll forward the contents of the Cart to you.









I don't have any objections to anything that anyone wants to pay for. But if you want to have a good experience and can afford the minor bump in cost you would be hard pressed to do better for the cost.









One thing you should keep in mind is that if you want solid results from that 955 BE, is that you shouldn't skimp on the MoBo or the Power Source.

That M4A785TD-V EVO doesn't have many settings at all for any kind of decent OC. I just helped him bump his RAM setting up to 1600 the other day and I couldn't believe the limitations that are built into the BIOS. Where I've run the GTD Pro/USB3 board working out an update kink for a Client and I have to say there is a HUGE quality difference between the two.









I will look over the Amazon link though. Just wanted to respond to you in a timely manner.









*Update* No, actually that Board is one grade better than the M4A785TD-V EVO so I'm not agaisnt it at all. But realize that you probably won't have a lot of ability to do much Overclocking on that board as far as the Ceiling of the 955BE. It's an entry Clocker Board and as such the features will be limited. But you should check in with Tator Tot as far as AMD boards go. That guy is Wikipedia on steroids when it comes to Motherboards.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## elijahk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strat1227;13384433*
> Sorry for the confusion, you must have missed my post in which I explained that I was getting the Sapphire 5850 Xtreme, which costs 129.99. Also you're comparing one of the more expensive 5850's to the absolute cheapest 6870 available on newegg. I've researched extensively and every review on the internet of the Sapphire 5850 Xtreme is very positive.
> 
> Either way I'm set on my videocard, my concerns were on CPU/Motherboard, which is what I originally asked about


Sorry, I didn't know the 5850 is so cheap. 1 month ago the situation was a little bit different.


----------



## musashin

The 79XTD EVO is a fantastic board if you don't need SATAIII or USB3.0 (which nobody really needs as virtually nothing can utilize the bandwidth at this point), and the 5850 xtreme is easily the best price/performance card on the market at this point.

That motherboard will not hold back the 955 at all, trust me. I have a rather crappy chip and RAM, but the board still allowed me to boot to 4.3. Just be aware that the board does allow a bit of vdroop, so really high OC's will be difficult to keep stable. However, you won't need to worry about that as you're not planning on a high OC.

I would question the need for 8GB of RAM, though. What do you plan on using the machine for?


----------



## Vitaliy93

Cpu: 955
Username: Vitaliy93
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3600
ref*multi: 20*18
CPU voltage: 1.416
CPU-NB: 1.140
nb frequency: 2000MHz
NB volts: 1.200
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: Biostar TA880GB+
cooling: Stock heatsink/fan
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 47


----------



## fazio93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vitaliy93*


Cpu: 955
Username: Vitaliy93
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3600
ref*multi: 20*18
CPU voltage: 1.416
CPU-NB: 1.140
nb frequency: 2000MHz
NB volts: 1.200
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: Biostar TA880GB+
cooling: Stock heatsink/fan
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 47


1.416 for 3.6? Wow
Also, i'm surprised you haven't blown a VRM yet


----------



## Vitaliy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fazio93;13395908*
> 1.416 for 3.6? Wow
> Also, i'm surprised you haven't blown a VRM yet


when everything was on default, it would run 1.429 @ 3200 MHz so i dont know what your talking about.


----------



## Dissentience

Stock voltage should be about 1.35


----------



## Vitaliy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;13396914*
> Stock voltage should be about 1.35


C3 right and full load at 3200? Guess biostar is a real piece of ***** board to be setting the default voltage at 1.429 Guess ill go back and lower the voltages or just raise the multiplier.


----------



## Dissentience

Just raise multi till unstable.
I'm not sure the exact figure for 955 stock vCore but I know for sure the 965's is 1.375


----------



## Vitaliy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;13397037*
> Just raise multi till unstable.
> I'm not sure the exact figure for 955 stock vCore but I know for sure the 965's is 1.375


i'd rather bump the voltage down cause its already pushing 57 deg during LinX stress test. Whats the max temp for the 955 C3?

And how do my other voltages look because everthing is on default besides CPU vcore. Sorry this is my first build and OC

Northbridge: 1.2v
CPU NB: 1.14v
HT voltage: 1.2v
DDR3: 1.572v


----------



## Dissentience

Yeah make sure you keep the temp under 62c, under 55 is best.

Not sure about actual NB I think mine was at 1.1 but don't quote me on that
CPU-NB default is 1.1v. Have you overclocked the CPU-NB?
Not sure about HT
RAM volts should be set according to your particular RAM's specs


----------



## Vitaliy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;13397152*
> Yeah make sure you keep the temp under 62c, under 55 is best.
> 
> Not sure about actual NB I think mine was at 1.1 but don't quote me on that
> CPU-NB default is 1.1v. Have you overclocked the CPU-NB?
> Not sure about HT
> RAM volts should be set according to your particular RAM's specs


nope didnt overclock anything except change the cpu multiplier. I have messed around with the ref clock but 200*18 and 225*16 gave me the exact same performance so i just put it back to 200*18 Yeah thats my goal too, under 55. The highest i had it was 57.


----------



## fazio93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vitaliy93;13397114*
> i'd rather bump the voltage down cause its already pushing 57 deg during LinX stress test. Whats the max temp for the 955 C3?
> 
> And how do my other voltages look because everthing is on default besides CPU vcore. Sorry this is my first build and OC
> 
> Northbridge: 1.2v
> CPU NB: 1.14v
> HT voltage: 1.2v
> DDR3: 1.572v


stock voltage for 955 is 1.35 but some boards set it at 1.4 as default (my asus did). they can run at 1.35v at stock though obviously.

cpu nb is 1.1v stock.
ram depends on the model but i'm guessing your board did not set it correctly either

955 max temp is 62 but it's best to keep it under 55 (as already stated) because after that they tend to become unstable

also, i don't think it's quite safe to keep your cpu voltage too high if/when you OC because your board is a basic 3+1 phase. a couple of knowledgeable OCN members created this chart to show what boards 'officially support' and what they actually "should support". you board is recommended no more than a 95W TDP CPU with no overclocking, and a 955 is a 125W

you can read more here:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/943109-why-vrms-big-issue-why-choose.html

...plus you're using stock cooling


----------



## Dissentience

Thanks for pretty much repeating everything I said


----------



## fazio93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;13397744*
> Thanks for pretty much repeating everything I said


yea i skimmed it, my bad lol


----------



## Vitaliy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fazio93;13397721*
> stock voltage for 955 is 1.35 but some boards set it at 1.4 as default (my asus did). they can run at 1.35v at stock though obviously.
> 
> cpu nb is 1.1v stock.
> ram depends on the model but i'm guessing your board did not set it correctly either
> 
> 955 max temp is 62 but it's best to keep it under 55 (as already stated) because after that they tend to become unstable
> 
> also, i don't think it's quite safe to keep your cpu voltage too high if/when you OC because your board is a basic 3+1 phase. a couple of knowledgeable OCN members created this chart to show what boards 'officially support' and what they actually "should support". you board is recommended no more than a 95W TDP CPU with no overclocking, and a 955 is a 125W
> 
> you can read more here:
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/943109-why-vrms-big-issue-why-choose.html
> 
> ...plus you're using stock cooling


rep'd. Thanks for the links, i learned a lot from that read.

So just an update, bumped voltage down on the vcore. Peak volt during the LinX stress test was 1.392 and temps never got above 55.

Passed an hour of LinX stress test with 47 GFlops peak. Im going to leave it at 3600 till i get a better cooler. Whats a good cooler, i was thinking of getting the CM 212?

See screenshot


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vitaliy93;13406827*
> rep'd. Thanks for the links, i learned a lot from that read.
> 
> So just an update, bumped voltage down on the vcore. Peak volt during the LinX stress test was 1.392 and temps never got above 55.
> 
> Passed an hour of LinX stress test with 47 GFlops peak. Im going to leave it at 3600 till i get a better cooler. Whats a good cooler, i was thinking of getting the CM 212?
> 
> See screenshot


Depends of your budget, for price/performance the Hyper 212+ is still the king, but if you want something better, Titan Fenrir is a good option.

Test the rig for more that 2 hours using all memory available


----------



## fazio93

hyper 212+ is best price/performancea cooler, but newegg keeps increasing the price because of this (it's like $47 with shipping now).

anyway, i'm mostly likely upgrading to an xspc watercooling kit in a couple weeks. so i'm going to sell my 212+.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fazio93;13407447*
> hyper 212+ is best price/performancea cooler, but newegg keeps increasing the price because of this (it's like $47 with shipping now).
> 
> anyway, i'm mostly likely upgrading to an xspc watercooling kit in a couple weeks. so i'm going to sell my 212+.


I dunno what you're talking about, H50 is a solid Cooler and will give you the same temps that Hyper 212+ gives you.

Also going back to the voltage thing, I was forced to postpone my 4.0 assault for ChimpChallenge by clocking in at 3.6Ghz as well. I didn't mess with my stock CPU voltage which is currently weighing in at 1.46v. Since I'm chimpin I'm not gonna stress. Once I finish Chimpin though I will be working on stabilizing this CPU for 4.0.

At first I thought that it was GPU related but this was my last BSoD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BSoD*
> _050511-37939-01.dmp 5/5/2011 12:42:10 AM0x0000012400000000`00000000fffffa80`08b6e02800000000`b60c200000000000`00000135ntoskrnl.exentoskrnl.exe+70740NT Kernel & SystemMicrosoft® Windows® Operating SystemMicrosoft Corporation6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)x64 C:\Windows\Minidump\050511-37939-01.dmp4157600286,965_


The one before that was hal.dll related as were the other four before it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## fazio93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13409903*
> I dunno what you're talking about, H50 is a solid Cooler and will give you the same temps that Hyper 212+ gives you.












And last time I checked, the 212+ is still cheaper than the H50...even with Newegg's outrageous price increase.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fazio93*











And last time I checked, the 212+ is still cheaper than the H50...even with Newegg's outrageous price increase.


I got mine at full price over a year ago. But it's consistently kept my temps down to 30c @ idle. Of course my CPU is lapped. The nice thing about the H50 is there is little in the way of added weight to the MoBo and you can see everything on it as well.









It looks really _smecsy_ on the Crosshair IV Formula.









~Ceadder


----------



## strat1227

Quote:



Originally Posted by *musashin*


The 79XTD EVO is a fantastic board if you don't need SATAIII or USB3.0 (which nobody really needs as virtually nothing can utilize the bandwidth at this point), and the 5850 xtreme is easily the best price/performance card on the market at this point.

That motherboard will not hold back the 955 at all, trust me. I have a rather crappy chip and RAM, but the board still allowed me to boot to 4.3. Just be aware that the board does allow a bit of vdroop, so really high OC's will be difficult to keep stable. However, you won't need to worry about that as you're not planning on a high OC.

I would question the need for 8GB of RAM, though. What do you plan on using the machine for?


Thanks for the information, I think I'm pretty set on my build now, I'll be ordering on Monday, already ordered my x4 955!

The 8 Gigs is a little bit of just a personal convenience, it's only 20 more dollars to go from 4 to 8, I think that's well worth the investment just to never have to worry about it


----------



## Vitaliy93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;13407178*
> Depends of your budget, for price/performance the Hyper 212+ is still the king, but if you want something better, Titan Fenrir is a good option.
> 
> Test the rig for more that 2 hours using all memory available


I was using all available memory, but yeah, ill do it for 2 hours when i get a chance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13410460*
> I got mine at full price over a year ago. But it's consistently kept my temps down to 30c @ idle. Of course my CPU is lapped. The nice thing about the H50 is there is little in the way of added weight to the MoBo and you can see everything on it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks really _smecsy_ on the Crosshair IV Formula.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Im scared of having it accidentally leak somewhere and ruin my whole system. I know its probably really rare but i just dont want to risk it.

And my stock cooler idles at 26-28C but thats because my rig is in the basement and the HAF922 got plenty airflow







.


----------



## fazio93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vitaliy93;13419469*
> Im scared of having it accidentally leak somewhere and ruin my whole system. I know its probably really rare but i just dont want to risk it.


Corsair will replace all damaged hardware if it ever did leak, which is yes, extremely rare. Probably from people trying to mod it.


----------



## Nautique

Hey, I have a 955 C3, trying to hit 4200 as a 24/7 clock. My third core tends to fail stress tests after 4100. How should I proceed? : )


----------



## Dissentience

More volts. Just keep the temp under 60C to be safe


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


More volts. Just keep the temp under 60C to be safe


I keep mine under 55C load...


----------



## fazio93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


More volts. Just keep the temp under 60C to be safe



Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I keep mine under 55C load...


This has already been stated hundreds of times. 62C is the thermal limit set by AMD before physical damage to the chip MAY occur.

But, after Phenoms pass ~55C, they MAY become more unstable (despite voltage). For example, when my chip reaches 57C, I start getting errors in IBT.


----------



## XPD541

*I would like to update my OC infos:*

CPU ~ AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE C3
MOBO ~ Foxconn Destroyer
Cooling ~ Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus w/ 2x Ultra Kaze 3kRPM Push/Pull
Core Speed ~ 4.5ghz
Multi ~ 22.5
Base ~ 200
Volts ~ 1.54
Temps ~ 29c Idle, 59c Load.

 VALID

Screener:


----------



## Scrappy

Cpu: 955
Username: Scrappy
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 2000.11
ref*multi: 250.01 * 16
CPU voltage: 1.4
CPU-NB: 1.1
nb frequency: 2000MHz
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 8GB DDR# 1600MHz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: Asus M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3
cooling: Corsair H70 + Air
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51.6955


----------



## sabawballs

can i still join? hope the excel gets updated









Cpu: 965
Username: sabawballs
Stepping: C3
ref*multi: 200 * 19
CPU voltage: 1.28
CPU-NB: stock
nb frequency: 2400MHz
NB volts: stock
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 7-7-7-21-28-1T
Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
cooling: XSPC Rasa 240mm rad
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 50.52


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13483070*
> *I would like to update my OC infos:*
> 
> CPU ~ AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE C3
> MOBO ~ Foxconn Destroyer
> Cooling ~ Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus w/ 2x Ultra Kaze 3kRPM Push/Pull
> Core Speed ~ 4.5ghz
> Multi ~ 22.5
> Base ~ 200
> Volts ~ 1.54
> Temps ~ 29c Idle, 59c Load.
> 
> VALID
> 
> Screener:


Same vcore


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13486814*
> Same vcore


Pretty. ^.^

We can has 4.5 gigahertzzzzz.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musashin;13391173*
> The 79XTD EVO is a fantastic board if you don't need SATAIII or USB3.0 (which nobody really needs as virtually nothing can utilize the bandwidth at this point.
> 
> That motherboard will not hold back the 955 at all, trust me. I have a rather crappy chip and RAM, but the board still allowed me to boot to 4.3. Just be aware that the board does allow a bit of vdroop, so really high OC's will be difficult to keep stable. However, you won't need to worry about that as you're not planning on a high OC.


I agree with this member. The 79XTD EVO is fantastic. And very simple to use with the 955/965 Phenom IIs. I got 4ghz out of mine so far on air.


----------



## Nautique

4,2 @ 1.5v still the third core failed, how much voltage can I give the CPU before it's "scary"


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautique;13488871*
> 4,2 @ 1.5v still the third core failed, how much voltage can I give the CPU before it's "scary"


1.55 unless you have epic cooling or a lot of... chutzpah.


----------



## Nautique

mmmh, I can't get it stable! This is what happends:
During load the cpu is 1.53600 volt, it is being raised during load for some reason.


----------



## Lifeshield

Reposted new overclock.


----------



## nicksasa

I'm not scared of 1.6V 24/7, i got 4.1Ghz stable at 1.61V. But with summer comming it crashes when temps reach 52°C so back to the old 4Ghz


----------



## el gappo

Need to change the name to deneb black edition so peeps can post 970's and 980's


----------



## Scrappy

1.55v is the recommended from what I've seen if you're really willing to work for it you can go up to 1.65v I wouldn't go over that.


----------



## Nautique

Managed to get it stable lol, 6 degrees hotter and almost 0.1 more volt! Not worth it imo, think I will keep it @ 4,0 ghz and cold.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


*I would like to update my OC infos:*

CPU ~ AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE C3
MOBO ~ Foxconn Destroyer
Cooling ~ Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus w/ 2x Ultra Kaze 3kRPM Push/Pull
Core Speed ~ 4.5ghz
Multi ~ 22.5
Base ~ 200
Volts ~ 1.54
Temps ~ 29c Idle, 59c Load.

 VALID

Screener:










Wow now it's time to work on your RAM speed. 1066 is a bit slow. Might that be how you're running stable? Not that I'm baggin on your Clock. Just trying to figure out if maybe I should be happy with 1333 or lower if I could get my CPU to play ball.









~Ceadder


----------



## Nullhacker

i would love to reach 4ghz as i see most of you getting. i have 965 c3 but need a good guide as i have failed to keep it stable in the past at just 3.8ghz

i just ordered a haf932 case and a H60 cooler so i should have better air flow and hopefully lower temps to be able to do it.


----------



## fazio93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nullhacker;13515691*
> i would love to reach 4ghz as i see most of you getting. i have 965 c3 but need a good guide as i have failed to keep it stable in the past at just 3.8ghz
> 
> i just ordered a haf932 case and a H60 cooler so i should have better air flow and hopefully lower temps to be able to do it.


just be happy with 3.8. most don't get to 4.0 without a large bump in voltage. the new cooler/case may be able to get you there. what's your NB clock?


----------



## Ohseo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fazio93;13516611*
> just be happy with 3.8. most don't get to 4.0 without a large bump in voltage. the new cooler/case may be able to get you there. what's your NB clock?


I have the same problem. I can't go up from 3,8Ghz... I have 2600 Mhz NB Clock with 1,30V CPU/NB Volt.

I have the 3.8Ghz with 1,4125V


----------



## Lifeshield

Forgive me if this is slightly wrong. I'm still learning.

Cpu: AMD Phenom II 965BE
Username: Lifeshield
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4000
Ref*multi: 250*16
CPU voltage: Auto
CPU-NB: Auto
NB frequency: 2750MHz
NB volts: Auto
RAM:4GB DDR3 Corsair 833.3mhz 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: M4A79XTD EVO
Cooling: Air cooling. Zalman CNPS10X Performa
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: ?


----------



## LJOE

Cpu: 955
Username: LJOE
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4214
ref*multi: 240*17.5
CPU voltage: 1.50
CPU-NB: 1.3
nb frequency: 2650MHz
NB volts: 1.3
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: ASUS CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA
cooling: AIR Corsair A/50 (PUSH/PULL)
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 54.96


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13505066*
> Wow now it's time to work on your RAM speed. 1066 is a bit slow. Might that be how you're running stable? Not that I'm baggin on your Clock. Just trying to figure out if maybe I should be happy with 1333 or lower if I could get my CPU to play ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Thanks for the advice, and REP+. But my RAM is the issue. It will not allow my system to be stable enough at anything over stock. Would love to push the NB-HT, but if I change my base 200mhz at ALL, I get either a BSOD or unstable machine. Time for new RAM, but I am all tapped out on funds. Need more RAM anyways.









Plus, the board does NOT like the RAM any higher than 1066 either, which for DDR2, is not that bad anyway.


----------



## Rand Al'Thor

Here is mine 27/7 setup:

Cpu: AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE
Stepping: C3
Username: Rand Al'Thor
Frequency: 3820
ref*multi: 206*18.5
CPU voltage: 1.41
CPU-NB: 1.25
nb frequency: 2684MHz
NB volts: Auto
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1376MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: MSI 770-C45
cooling: air - Cooler Master 212+ BE 
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 50
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1825352

It needs 1.488 for 4.0GHz [52GFLOPS] and the max temp in linx is 57C so I'm gonna keep it on 3.8GHz 1.41v.


----------



## Malcom28

Hello !

I'm new here , and i need some help with my x4 965 c3 to reach 4.0GHz.
I tried like everything and it seems that no meter what i try it don't wanna go more then 3.8Hz. 3.9 with any voltage while stability test crashing into blue screen.

Here is my 24/7 setup :

Cpu: AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE 
Stepping: C3

Frequency: 3.8 GHz
Bus: 200
Multi: x19.0
CPU voltage: 1.425
CPU-NB: 1.25
nb frequency: 2600MHz
HT : 2400 - (im not sure about what HT does . its stable at 2000 - 2400 ) 
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24-1T
Motherboard: Crosshair IV Formula 890FX
cooling: air - Scythe Katana 3 
OS: win 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51


----------



## LJOE

@malcom
Try bringing your ht down some, I havent really seen any gains with it above 2200. What are your temps like while testing?
We have the same board And your components are better, I dont see why you cant pass 3.8ghz. I ran my 955 @ 4.4ghz last night just to do some benchmarks


----------



## Malcom28

cpu temp while IntelBurnTest full load are 60C and cores like 70-75 , while playing max cpu temp 55.
I tried 3.9GHz with HT 1800 to and got the same results(blue screen while stress test) .
I can run 3.9GHz even pass benchmarks , the problem its crashing at stability tests (prime95 , IntelBurnTest 2.5 , AMD Overdrive ).
I'm wondering about the new options in bios : CPU VOLTAGE OCP , CPU PWM frequency , CPU Calibration.
I know the the calibration deals with voltage drop and i put it on full , about the other two I'm not sure what i need to choose to benefit OC .


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28;13572775*
> cpu temp while IntelBurnTest full load are 60C and *cores like 70-75* , while playing max cpu temp 55.
> I tried 3.9GHz with HT 1800 to and got the same results(blue screen while stress test) .
> I can run 3.9GHz even pass benchmarks , the problem its crashing at stability tests (prime95 , IntelBurnTest 2.5 , AMD Overdrive ).
> I'm wondering about the new options in bios : CPU VOLTAGE OCP , CPU PWM frequency , CPU Calibration.
> I know the the calibration deals with voltage drop and i put it on full , about the other two I'm not sure what i need to choose to benefit OC .


AMD recommends no more than 62C on their chips


----------



## penguinlove

Here's my first real go at the 955. Its C2 stepping, but I'm still hoping for 4 GHz. Motherboard settings are based on my previous overclock on an Opti 1381 (2.5 GHz stock). I had it 8+ hours stable with mprime (prime95) at 270 (3.375 GHz), all other settings the same. I was hoping I could drop the phenom in and fly, but not so much, so I'm kinda starting over.
I started with the board at stock and ran up the multiplier, only got 3.6. I'm hoping using the mobu clock at 250 I will see 3.9-4.1, but I'll need to do some additional cooling mods first.

Cpu: 955
Username: penguinlove
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3650
ref*multi: 250*14.5
CPU voltage: 1.41
CPU-NB: not sure, Auto'ing for now
nb frequency: 2250MHz
NB volts: not sure, Auto'ing for now
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1066MHz 9-9-9-24-2T (1332 MHz effective)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H
cooling: Skythe Kama Cross, 2 80mm case fans
OS: Linux 64-bit
GFLOPS: unknown


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;13576356*
> AMD recommends no more than 62C on their chips


I believe that 55c is the magic number isn't it? Anything over that is almost a guaranteed BSoD?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13577533*
> I believe that 55c is the magic number isn't it? Anything over that is almost a guaranteed BSoD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Not guaranteed but it definitely will if you have a voltage too low or a weakness between the cpu and northbridge. I have my Phenom 965 C2 at 4.01ghz and it was a BIOTCH to get it there. I had to swap out my mushkin 1600 ram for gskill 1600 ram to get it stable at decent speeds!


----------



## snieves

First post here!! my rig:

Cpu: 955
Username: snieves
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4216
ref*multi: 205*20.5
CPU voltage: 1.52
CPU-NB: 1.35
nb frequency: 2674MHz
NB volts: 1.19
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1371MHz 7-8-7-21-2T
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
cooling: water cooling
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: ??

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1835158

Screen Shot:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/808/42stable.jpg/


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;13577533*
> I believe that 55c is the magic number isn't it? Anything over that is almost a guaranteed BSoD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


No that is not true. I am one of the people that came onto OCN saying: don't go over 55! don't go over 55!. I should have made it more clear:

The chip is fine over 55 at stock or moderate overclocks. What I meant is that *you will see instabilities over 55C* when performing high OC's 3.8GHz+ . For example I can run 4200MHz @ 1.55Vcore on my 1090T...but it only stays stable if the temp is under 50C. If I am over 50C I have to back off my overclock a bit. The main thing to remember is lower temperatures have a huge effect on stability. It's no different with the X4's.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa;13633823*
> No that is not true. I am one of the people that came onto OCN saying: don't go over 55! don't go over 55!. I should have made it more clear:
> 
> The chip is fine over 55 at stock or moderate overclocks. What I meant is that *you will see instabilities over 55C* when performing high OC's 3.8GHz+ . For example I can run 4200MHz @ 1.55Vcore on my 1090T...but it only stays stable if the temp is under 50C. If I am over 50C I have to back off my overclock a bit. The main thing to remember is lower temperatures have a huge effect on stability. It's no different with the X4's.


My apologies I should have been clearer. I was speaking in terms of 4Ghz clocks.









I've noticed that my CPU can get a bit unstable if I apply Prime95 sitting at 48c. Almost a guaranteed BSoD depending on the ambient temps. That's the reason I'm going to a full loop for my CPU, in an effort to bring the temps down a bit more.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## robbo2

I have run my chip at 62c for a bit when I was at 4.5 without any stability issues.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13637158*
> I have run my chip at 62c for a bit when I was at 4.5 without any stability issues.


Dang, you have a good chip!


----------



## Nautique

my c3 ship was running 75 degrees for several hours during gaming, that was with 200x20 and 1.475 vcore and stock cooler. Now, I've gotten a Noctua NH-DH14 wich put the load temp at 49 C after 2 hours of p95. My point was, that you dont instantly BSOD over 55 degrees, I had mine @75 not a sign of trouble.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;13637167*
> Dang, you have a good chip!


I like to think I'm a damn good overclocker







I know I got lucky but my ego doesn't.

Yeah boy I watched some fight club the other day


----------



## fazio93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautique;13637170*
> my c3 ship was running 75 degrees for several hours during gaming, that was with 200x20 and 1.475 vcore and stock cooler. Now, I've gotten a Noctua NH-DH14 wich put the load temp at 49 C after 2 hours of p95. My point was, that you dont instantly BSOD over 55 degrees, I had mine @75 not a sign of trouble.


probably because even with your cpu unstable due to temps, it wasn't enough for the game to crash. however, i highly doubt a phenom II at 75C in a stress test would last long before throwing an error.

when i had a hyper 212+ and was overclocking i was at ~55-56C load in linx and I decided to turn my case fans off and the cpu rose to about 57C and then errored in that linx pass.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13637158*
> I have run my chip at 62c for a bit when I was at 4.5 without any stability issues.


Running Prime95 or just minor apps?

I can't even Fold on mine when it's over 4Ghz at the moment. That's how much temp affects my CPU.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## robbo2

Hit 62c while running IBT. Have no intentions of running 12 hours of prime as I won't be running it 24/7 at that speed. Goes happily at 4.3.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13637381*
> I like to think I'm a damn good overclocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I got lucky but my ego doesn't.
> 
> Yeah boy I watched some fight club the other day


It's only after you've lost everything that you're free to do anything...


----------



## Bl4k

actually i can't do the tests you require, i'll do soon, anyway i join the group, 4.0 ghz with my phenom II cooled by freezer XTreme pro


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautique;13637170*
> my c3 ship was running 75 degrees for several hours during gaming, that was with 200x20 and 1.475 vcore and stock cooler. Now, I've gotten a Noctua NH-DH14 wich put the load temp at 49 C after 2 hours of p95. My point was, that you dont instantly BSOD over 55 degrees, I had mine @75 not a sign of trouble.


On the C3's, you can run 20x200 with 1.39v. That should cool things off a bit.


----------



## fazio93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13764773*
> On the C3's, you can run 20x200 with 1.39v. That should cool things off a bit.


How can you possibly claim that all c3's can run at that


----------



## UbNub

Hey everybody. I was overclocking my 965 and I'm wondering does the 62C max mean for core temperatures or overall temperatures? The cores are hitting 62-63 so if it's core I'm going to have to back down.


----------



## fazio93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UbNub*


Hey everybody. I was overclocking my 965 and I'm wondering does the 62C max mean for core temperatures or overall temperatures? The cores are hitting 62-63 so if it's core I'm going to have to back down.


cores. definitely back down


----------



## Lindyrig

No room for the 970/975 users?

Good thing I have a 965 too!


----------



## snieves

This thread doesnt get updated much huhh...


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lindyrig*









No room for the 970/975 users?

Good thing I have a 965 too!


I said that same thing too lol I have a 965 its just not in anything right now lol.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UbNub*


Hey everybody. I was overclocking my 965 and I'm wondering does the 62C max mean for core temperatures or overall temperatures? The cores are hitting 62-63 so if it's core I'm going to have to back down.


With my current cooling (see sig rig, them fanz run at 55db, lol), I have hit 4.7ghz. My temps stayed under 58c, but that was too hot for me and stability issues arise at anything over 55c for extended periods of load anyway. When I am ready for another suicide run for a CPU-Z validation, I'll probably put the chip under water.


----------



## exzited

Cpu: 955
Username: exzited
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3927
ref*multi: 231*17
CPU voltage: 1.4
CPU-NB: 1.1
nb frequency: 2310MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-25
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890gpa-ud3h
cooling: hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzited;13877642*
> Cpu: 955
> Username: exzited
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 3927
> ref*multi: 231*17
> CPU voltage: 1.4
> CPU-NB: 1.1
> nb frequency: 2310MHz
> NB volts: 1.1
> RAM: 8GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-25
> Motherboard: Gigabyte 890gpa-ud3h
> cooling: hyper 212+
> OS: 7 64-bit


Looks great. CPU-Z Validation???


----------



## exzited

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Looks great. CPU-Z Validation???











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1874649


----------



## Evil262

Hello all. Heres my sub, pretty pleased with the OC on this chip, i'd say its golden seeing as the board is a heap and Vdroops for 1.4v under load. I need a better board haha.

Cpu: 955
Username: Evil262
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4100
ref*multi: 200*20.5
CPU voltage: 1.45v (vdroops to 1.4)
CPU-NB: 1.2v
nb frequency: 2600MHz
NB volts: 1.3v
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: Asus M4N75TD
cooling: Antec Kuhler 620, Pushpull w/ CM R4's
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 52


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262;13921115*
> Hello all. Heres my sub, pretty pleased with the OC on this chip, i'd say its golden seeing as the board is a heap and Vdroops for 1.4v under load. I need a better board haha.
> 
> Cpu: 955
> Username: Evil262
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4100
> ref*multi: 200*20.5
> CPU voltage: 1.45v (vdroops to 1.4)
> CPU-NB: 1.2v
> nb frequency: 2600MHz
> NB volts: 1.3v
> RAM: 8GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24
> Motherboard: Asus M4N75TD
> cooling: Antec Kuhler 620, Pushpull w/ CM R4's
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 52


Try lowering your HT Link to around 2000, give or take 100. It seems way too high from what most people state about HT Link around here.


----------



## Evil262

Have that running at the same speed as the NB. Benefits of backing it down?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil262;13928056*
> Have that running at the same speed as the NB. Benefits of backing it down?


According to others around here it improves performance keeping it between 1900 and 2100. I've been advised this by several others myself and somewhere about there's an article with some benchmarks as evidence aswell.


----------



## exzited

I need an update on my CPU

Cpu: 955
Username: exzited
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4028
ref*multi: 237*17
CPU voltage: 1.425
CPU-NB: 1.1
nb frequency: 2370MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1580MHz 9-9-9-25
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890gpa-ud3h
cooling: H60 - Modded
OS: 7 64-bit

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1890974


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fazio93;13764946*
> How can you possibly claim that all c3's can run at that


Late response, I know. But I have tested three: a 970, 965 (sig) and a 955. With the right cooling, they are capable of it. The 955 got a little unstable before I figured out that the NB was too high and backed it down. But those chips are awesome compared to the C2's and earlier revisions.


----------



## Airrick10

Cpu: 965 Phenom II BE
Username: Airrick10
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4018.4
ref*multi: 200*20
CPU voltage: 1.41
CPU-NB: 1.3
nb frequency: 2009MHz
NB volts: 1.4
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 G.Skill Sniper Series
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990fxa-UD3
cooling: CM Hyper 212 Plus
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 52.05

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1896112


----------



## JoshHunter

FINALLY 4GHz FULLY STABLE ON THIS HORRIBLE MOTHERBOARD, BRING ON THE 990FXA-UD5

CPU: 955
Username: JoshHunter
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4009
Ref*Multi: 211*19
CPU Voltage: 1.52
CPU-NB: 1.1
NB Frequency: 2110mhz
NB Volts: 1.3
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1407MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H 
Cooling: H70 w/ SickleFlow P|P
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
GFLOPS: 49.1
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1910347



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## exzited

update me please!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1911604


----------



## StaFForD

I can't seem to get 3.8 stable, no matter what I change. I can last 40ish minutes running Prime before crashing. Any advice?

Cpu: 955
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3800
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.4375
CPU-NB: 1.21
nb frequency: 2400MHz
NB volts: Auto
RAM: 8GB DDR3 9-9-9-24-2T
Motherboard: Asus M4A79XTD EV
cooling: Air/Cooler Master Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit


----------



## snieves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaFForD;14248449*
> I can't seem to get 3.8 stable, no matter what I change. I can last 40ish minutes running Prime before crashing. Any advice?
> 
> Cpu: 955
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 3800
> ref*multi: 200*19
> CPU voltage: 1.4375
> CPU-NB: 1.21
> nb frequency: 2400MHz
> NB volts: Auto
> RAM: 8GB DDR3 9-9-9-24-2T
> Motherboard: Asus M4A79XTD EV
> cooling: Air/Cooler Master Hyper 212+
> OS: 7 64-bit


If you have some headroom with cooling, bump the cpu-nb volts up to 1.3v. Also make sure that your ram is at the correct volts as well


----------



## StaFForD

The higher I send my cpu-nb volts, the less stable it is, ram settings are all on auto


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter;14233476*
> FINALLY 4GHz FULLY STABLE ON THIS HORRIBLE MOTHERBOARD, BRING ON THE 990FXA-UD5
> 
> CPU: 955
> Username: JoshHunter
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4009
> Ref*Multi: 211*19
> CPU Voltage: 1.52
> CPU-NB: 1.1
> NB Frequency: 2110mhz
> NB Volts: 1.3
> RAM: 4GB DDR3 1407MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
> Motherboard: Gigabyte 880GA-UD3H
> Cooling: H70 w/ SickleFlow P|P
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 49.1
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1910347
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Bump to be added to the list....


----------



## taylor.bath

i say decrease your NB frequency. im running @ 4.20GHz cpu with 2050 as my NB freq. completely stable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaFForD;14248449*
> I can't seem to get 3.8 stable, no matter what I change. I can last 40ish minutes running Prime before crashing. Any advice?


----------



## StaFForD

Ok, I have stabilized it to last about 2 1/2 hours in Prime. Isn't that around the time when the NB is tested hard? So to stabilize it more I would need to bump CPU/NB voltage correct?


----------



## taylor.bath

User: *Taylor.Bath*
Cpu: *955*
Stepping: *C3*
Frequency: *4202*
ref*multi: *205*20.5*
CPU voltage: *1.5250*
CPU-NB: *1.160*
nb frequency: *2050MHz*
NB volts: *1.4125*
RAM: *4GB Kingston Hyperx DDR3 @ 1640MHz*
Motherboard: *Asus M4A79XTD-EVO*
cooling: *Cooler Master HAF 922 w/ 3x 200MM fans + CM V6 GT Air cooler*
OS: *Windows 7 ultimate 64-bit*
GFLOPS: 52.1251









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1914275

First Overclocking, after a few months getting into it and figuring it out. 26hrs prime95 easy, i just stopped it because i wanted to game something. i may have mixed up cpu nb and nb volts, but check out the pic

*Question: is there anything i should change on this setup? also can anyone explain why worker 4 is only doing 900 tests? thats like 200 less than the rest, is this a concern?*


----------



## alick

here a question. why does everyone have their cpu voltage so high? I have my set to 1.40 stock and I am running it on 4ghz fine??


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alick;14267146*
> here a question. why does everyone have their cpu voltage so high? I have my set to 1.40 stock and I am running it on 4ghz fine??


Haven't bothered tinkering again >.< my RAM was the main issue and i ended up boosting vCore to rule it out as a cause of instability







i'll try drop it when i get my new RAM


----------



## taylor.bath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alick;14267146*
> here a question. why does everyone have their cpu voltage so high? I have my set to 1.40 stock and I am running it on 4ghz fine??


for myself, I'm running 4.20GHz and my system refuses to let me drop my vcore lower than 1.5250

anything less gives rounding errors for me, usually only on one core


----------



## CptMorgans

Howdy all, been a while since I last posted here. Probably around the time I did a Phenom ii X3 720 build.

Anyway, received my X4 965BE today and set about installing. Everything stock at present and conducting some baseline benchmarks before I commence.

One thing that has caused me concern on installing the new chip was the temps compared to my X3 720. That would idle at 23C and Load 33C Max. The X4 965 is idle 38C and Load 51C. I even removed and re-applied the heatsink thinking I'd arsed it lol.

Anyway overclocking ahoy!


----------



## StaFForD

Current overclock, started over from the beginning. I am still trying to figure out how to hit 3.8, but I can't increase the multi anymore without a BSOD and I don't want to increase CPU volts because of temp. Maybe loosening up my timings on my RAM would help? Default timings are 1600 9-9-9-24-33-2T

Cpu: 955
Username: StaFForD
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3726
ref*multi: 207*18
CPU voltage: 1.425
CPU-NB: 1.40
nb frequency: 2484MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1104MHz 6-6-6-24-30-1T @ 1.50v
Motherboard: Asus M4A79XTD EVO
cooling: Air/Cooler Master Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taylor.bath;14263806*
> User: *Taylor.Bath*
> Cpu: *955*
> Stepping: *C3*
> Frequency: *4202*
> ref*multi: *205*20.5*
> CPU voltage: *1.5250*
> CPU-NB: *1.160*
> nb frequency: *2050MHz*
> NB volts: *1.4125*
> RAM: *4GB Kingston Hyperx DDR3 @ 1640MHz*
> Motherboard: *Asus M4A79XTD-EVO*
> cooling: *Cooler Master HAF 922 w/ 3x 200MM fans + CM V6 GT Air cooler*
> OS: *Windows 7 ultimate 64-bit*
> GFLOPS: 52.1251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1914275
> 
> First Overclocking, after a few months getting into it and figuring it out. 26hrs prime95 easy, i just stopped it because i wanted to game something. i may have mixed up cpu nb and nb volts, but check out the pic
> 
> *Question: is there anything i should change on this setup? also can anyone explain why worker 4 is only doing 900 tests? thats like 200 less than the rest, is this a concern?*


Hey man, i've got the same RAM as you and wanted to ask if it ran fine above spec [1600MHz+] have you experimented with timings on your RAM? I want to jump my NB a bit but i'm not sure if my RAM will be able to handle it


----------



## taylor.bath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter;14286996*
> Hey man, i've got the same RAM as you and wanted to ask if it ran fine above spec [1600MHz+] have you experimented with timings on your RAM? I want to jump my NB a bit but i'm not sure if my RAM will be able to handle it


hey man sorry im an OC noob, but i was under the impression i was running @ 1640MHz, based on the pic of AMD overdrive (820mhz *2????)

if thats the case, yeah i believe so. oddly enough though today when i got home from work i had a random BSOD within like 3 minutes of booting, was MEMORY_MANAGEMENT but i'm not sure exactly what that entails. other than that i'm still running it with no issues at all. throughout a lot of the 26hrs i ran the tests i was also using other apps aswell which i assume would have put a bit more stress on the RAM, so im not sure if it was just a fluke or what

*Edit:* Also, i have no experience at all with the timings so i didnt even consider touching it. all my knowledge is basically just the basic math to get the numbers i want lol, but in terms of ram i dont know what any of it means or what would be the ideal config.

seems i got to 4.2 way too easy for a noob, so maybe having more knowledge of it would let me get higher, perhaps i just have a golden chip


----------



## StaFForD

This should help you learn about RAM and overclocking it

its what I used to figure mine out

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/10/14/phenom-ii-imc-ram-overclocking-guide/


----------



## brad1138

Cpu: 955
Username: Brad1138
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3960
ref*multi: 220*18
CPU voltage: 1.375
CPU-NB: auto/standard?
nb frequency: 2200MHz
NB volts: auto/standard?
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 8-8-8-24 1T (@ 1466MHz)
Motherboard: MSI 760GM-E51
cooling: XIGMATEK HDT-SD964
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 50










This isn't maxed, I'm sure I can get more. I am still running on less volts than normal for standard clock (1.4v). I increased the Multiplier from 16->18 and the FSB +10%. My motherboard is doing well for one with a "poor OC" rating/review. A lot of people can't figure out how to adjust the voltage on it, some even say you can't, but I figured it out.


----------



## UbNub

I've been going for 4.5 and I'm currently stable at 4.2 right now. Is it okay to have my Bus speed at 272? It's testing stable but I'm not experienced at overclocking too much and wanted to make sure.


----------



## StaFForD

as long as its stable and your temps are within the recommended values


----------



## als008

Just an update to my listing guys: 4.1ghz stable.

Cpu: 965BE
Username: ALS008
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4100
ref*multi: 205x20
CPU voltage: 1.500V
CPU-NB: 1.250V
nb frequency: 2665MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR2 800MHz 5-5-5-18-2T
Motherboard: ASUS m3a79-T-Deluxe
cooling: AIR Noctua NH-D14
OS: 7 32-bit


----------



## als008

Hi all, just got an update of my system. Now have it at 4.1ghz stable. Please see above.


----------



## Ballz0r84

Running stable on this speed and voltage,stress temp 45-48c max

didn't tried higher though yet....scared ill fry something of the board lol,

Cpu: 955 Black Edition
Username: Ballz0r84
Stepping: RB-C3
Frequency: 4013.48 MHz
ref*multi: 200.67 * 20
CPU voltage: 1.450V
CPU-NB: Standard/Auto
NB frequency: 2006 MHz
NB volts: Standard/Auto
RAM: 4GB DDR2 1066 Mhz
Motherboard: ASUS M4A78 Pro
Cooling: XSPC RASA 120
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950701

Edit:

Added a newer validation,because i got it overclocked higher then i thought i could.
Stable after 12 hours Prime95


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84;14461214*
> Running stable on this speed and voltage,stress temp 45-48c max
> 
> didn't tried higher though yet....scared ill fry something of the board lol,
> 
> Cpu: 955 Black Edition
> Username: Ballz0r84
> Stepping: RB-C3
> Frequency: 3812.8 MHz
> ref*multi: 200.67 * 19
> CPU voltage: 1.400V
> CPU-NB: Standard/Auto
> NB frequency: 2006 MHz
> NB volts: Standard/Auto
> RAM: 4GB DDR2 800MHz 6-6-6-18
> Motherboard: ASUS M4A78 Pro
> Cooling: XSPC RASA 120
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1937717


Great temps and with such a low Vcore! If it runs stable at that, you should be fine. I'm not sure if I'd mess with the voltage that much as your board has 4+1 power phase. It could make it unstable.

Congrats on the overclock though. 20% faster is not bad


----------



## Ballz0r84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn;14462342*
> Great temps and with such a low Vcore! If it runs stable at that, you should be fine. I'm not sure if I'd mess with the voltage that much as your board has 4+1 power phase. It could make it unstable.
> 
> Congrats on the overclock though. 20% faster is not bad


Thanks,i think i'll leave it the way it is for now.Maybe later on a newer board i might try to get it higher.


----------



## Rumilsurion

New to the forum, my overclock as now.
Cpu: 955
Username: Rumilsurion
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4018mhz
ref*multi: 200.9x20
CPU voltage: 1.400
CPU-NB: 1.200
nb frequency: 2612mhz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: G-skill Rip jaws 8GB DDR3 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5volts
Motherboard: GA-990xa-UD3
cooling: Air Noctua NH-D14
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51


----------



## Lazy_boy

I've got a Phenom II X4 965 BE on MA785GM-US2H, so my question is where can I find the multiplier on my mobo? Thanks


----------



## robbo2

In the bios.


----------



## T3TSUO

Hi!

This is my first time overclocking a CPU, with my first real gaming build. I haven't gotten a chance to wade through the 500+ pages yet, so this may have already been asked, but essentially I'm wondering how safe it is to base my overclock on somebody elses. I used ASUS TurboV to drag the multipliers and achieve the 3.4ghz clock with my 955, but I can't seem to get any further without a BSOD or a hard reset. Like I said, it's my very first time working with CPU overclocking so I have little to no knowledge on the subject, including RAM and fiddling with timings, etc. I apologize again if this is something that is becoming redundant amongst the posts.









EDIT: I also just noticed in my bios that my RAM speeds are at 1333 instead of 1600 for some reason.


----------



## HankScorpio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3TSUO;14662322*
> Hi!
> 
> This is my first time overclocking a CPU, with my first real gaming build. I haven't gotten a chance to wade through the 500+ pages yet, so this may have already been asked, but essentially I'm wondering how safe it is to base my overclock on somebody elses. I used ASUS TurboV to drag the multipliers and achieve the 3.4ghz clock with my 955, but I can't seem to get any further without a BSOD or a hard reset. Like I said, it's my very first time working with CPU overclocking so I have little to no knowledge on the subject, including RAM and fiddling with timings, etc. I apologize again if this is something that is becoming redundant amongst the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I also just noticed in my bios that my RAM speeds are at 1333 instead of 1600 for some reason.


Hold delete as you boot up your computer to enter the bios and increase the multiplier to overclock to 3.5-3.6Ghz. You can change your ram speed by also increasing the memory frequency/clock to 1600Mhz here too.

When you experience BSOD you need to add cpu vcore voltage. Just add a little bit at a time and check for stability. I think each processor/mobo combo is different and unique. Remember 1.55vcore is the max you should do. Make sure you have good aftermarket cooling if you goto 1.5v or beyond.

My 955 C3 can get to 3.6Ghz stable on stock 1.4v I need to add more voltage to go higher. Currently running 3.914Ghz @1.5vcore stable


----------



## taylor.bath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy_boy;14649597*
> I've got a Phenom II X4 965 BE on MA785GM-US2H, so my question is where can I find the multiplier on my mobo? Thanks


on my Asus Board (M4a79XTD-EVO) i go to "Jumperfree Configuration" and it's inb there under cpu Ratio


----------



## ihatelolcats

deleted


----------



## HobieCat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961826
CPU: 955BE
Username: HobieCat
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 6750.36 MHz
Ref*Multi: 250 * 27
CPU Voltage: 1.848v
CPU-NB: 1.55v
NB Frequency: 3500 MHz
NB volts: 1.25v
RAM: 833 8-8-8-24 1T
Motherboard: Biostar TA890FXE
Cooling: LN2
OS: XP










12h prime95 stable


----------



## alick

Holy mother what kind of cooler are you using .. Edit nvm just read the rest
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14674631*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961826
> CPU: 955BE
> Username: HobieCat
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 6750.36 MHz
> Ref*Multi: 250 * 27
> CPU Voltage: 1.848v
> CPU-NB: 1.55v
> NB Frequency: 3500 MHz
> NB volts: 1.25v
> RAM: 833 8-8-8-24 1T
> Motherboard: Biostar TA890FXE
> Cooling: LN2
> OS: XP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12h prime95 stable


----------



## phr34k

Hi all, like T3TSUO, im new to Oc, i get my new system (my sig) this week and i want to squeeeeeeeze it. ive oced today to 3.8ghz raising only the multiplier. also ive made auto oc in bios before, proc speed was 3411 mhz, and voltage 1.45, i though its high for this speed (based of what i could read these days - not much) and i lowered to 1.425. im using turbo V app doing all this stuff. i made 45 min prime 95 test, screens below. what i can raise / lower, please help me







what i concern most is temps, since here (spain) right now in my room is 30+++ C








thanks in advance.


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14674631*
> 12h prime95 stable


How much LN2 did you use for 12h?

Care to post a screen shot?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick;14683893*
> How much LN2 did you use for 12h?
> 
> Care to post a screen shot?


I was joking...I was only at 6.75ghz for ~20min and I probably burned through about 4L of LN2 while doing it. I don't have any screen shots, but if you want to see pictures of it you can check out the August Ice thread here: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/1074127-overclock-net-presents-august-ice-extreme.html
(the pictures are towards the end)


----------



## CelluliteMaster

i fail so hard. got

Phenom ii 955 BE C3, Hyper 212 stock thermalpaste, pushfan only @ 100% speed when stresstesting with prime95/occt:

At anything above 1.4Volts gives me ~63c, ambient is ~22 +-1c.
And 3.6ghz @ 1.4Volts with 53-55c got error in prime95, this means i must go higher on Vcore right? which brings me this 63c







, regardless how little i increase. ive remounted/reapplied the cooler twice now with line-between pipes-application twice and filled those gaps between pipes too...
I use multiplier and Vcore only, is there another parameter that i should care about CPU/NB VOltage, could it stabilize if i only used multiplier?

My goal is 3.8ghz at max ~55c when stresstesting... but i will never get that... fun OCing.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CelluliteMaster*


i fail so hard. got

Phenom ii 955 BE C3, Hyper 212 stock thermalpaste, pushfan only @ 100% speed when stresstesting with prime95/occt:

At anything above 1.4Volts gives me ~63c, ambient is ~22 +-1c.
And 3.6ghz @ 1.4Volts with 53-55c got error in prime95, this means i must go higher on Vcore right? which brings me this 63c







, regardless how little i increase. ive remounted/reapplied the cooler twice now with line-between pipes-application twice and filled those gaps between pipes too...
I use multiplier and Vcore only, is there another parameter that i should care about CPU/NB VOltage, could it stabilize if i only used multiplier?

My goal is 3.8ghz at max ~55c when stresstesting... but i will never get that... fun OCing.


You might be applying too much thermal compound and that's why your temps are getting high with only 1.400 volts. If you are applying too much you are creating more of a insulator between the CPU and the heat sink, all you need is a small drop of thermal compound in the middle of the die the size of a uncooked rice grain or 5-6mm long. You don't want to apply to much or you'll get worst temps.


----------



## phr34k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion*


You might be applying too much thermal compound and that's why your temps are getting high with only 1.400 volts. If you are applying too much you are creating more of a insulator between the CPU and the heat sink, all you need is a small drop of thermal compound in the middle of the die the size of a uncooked rice grain or 5-6mm long. You don't want to apply to much or you'll get worst temps.


antec formula 5 guide says: apply very thin ply of compund on heatsink and, as u said, small amount of paste, then applied all over the cpu. i did like guide says and i think my temps are ok?? is this method correct? sry for my horrible english


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phr34k*


antec formula 5 guide says: apply very thin ply of compund on heatsink and, as u said, small amount of paste, then applied all over the cpu. i did like guide says and i think my temps are ok?? is this method correct? sry for my horrible english


If that company says that's how they would like you to apply their thermal compound, that means they have found that by doing the steps they say provides them with the best results. I have always found that the "spreading method" applies too much thermal compound on the CPU and has the risk of leaving air bubbles which is bad for thermal heat transfer. One method that Arctic silver 5 mentions is that you apply thermal compound, to the heat sink than wipe it off with a clean lint free cloth, (do not use a cleaning solution on it) they call it tinting the heat sink. By doing this the thermal compound fills in, all the microscopic imperfections in the heat sink. It should look as if the bottom has a greyish tint. Than apply a small amount of thermal compound the size, of a uncooked rice grain to the CPU on the AMD processor. Do not spread it as when you apply the heat sink it will spread by itself, and the chance of producing air bubbles will be at a min. If you are happy with your temperatures I wouldn't worry about changing your technique, just thought I would tell you about a different way of applying your thermal compound.


----------



## adolf512

i have oc:ed my phenom 965 c3 cpu to 4009mhz and it sames 100% stable at 1.525v


ht ref. klock is set to 211mhz in bios.


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adolf512*


i have oc:ed my phenom 965 c3 cpu to 4009mhz and it sames 100% stable at 1.525v

ht ref. klock is set to 211mhz in bios.


Congrats on getting to 4.0ghz. What are your temperatures on the cores, with 1.525v at idle and on load.


----------



## taylor.bath

Hey guys. have a question for some of the 955 OC masters

I can Hit 4.2GHZ on BOTH of my phenom x4 955 processors. 1.5250v and 1.55v for the other, and everything else set to auto, it can survive 24hr. is my board bottleneckin these chips or is that just the limit? AIR OC


----------



## Scrappy

4.2 is where a lot of chips tend to cap


----------



## Pwizzle

submitted!


----------



## Conflict085

Took a while, but finally got it stable

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: Conflict085
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3706
ref*multi: 218 * 17
CPU voltage: 1.44
CPU-NB: 1.375
nb frequency: 2398MHz
NB volts: 1.300
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1452MHz 8-8-8-21-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790GPT-UD3H
cooling: H60
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 47
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1980592


----------



## minaul

Is this how I'm supposed to do it?
CPU: 955 BE
Username: minaul
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4200
ref*multi: 210*20
CPU voltage: 1.5
CPU-NB: 1.325
NB frequency: 2520MHz
NB volts: 1.195
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1680MHz 9-9-9-25 2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
Cooling: H50, stock fan
OS: Windows 7 x64
GFLOPS: 56

I should mention that I don't have a case, so the only cooling I have is on the CPU, through the heatsink.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1999155


----------



## gogi1

hi folks, i'm new here








Cpu: 955be
Username: gogi1
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4200
ref*multi: 210*20
CPU voltage: 1.52
CPU-NB: normal
nb frequency: 2100MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1680MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 
cooling: Noctua NH D14
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 53
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1999978


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gogi1;14932552*
> hi folks, i'm new here
> Cpu: 955be
> Username: gogi1
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4200
> ref*multi: 210*20
> CPU voltage: 1.52
> CPU-NB: normal
> nb frequency: 2100MHz
> NB volts: 1.1
> RAM: 4GB DDR3 1680MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
> cooling: Noctua NH D14
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 53
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1999978


How much voltage do u need for 4.0 ghz ??


----------



## itomic

Im hiting 3.6 Ghz on stock voltage 1.352V and getting 52C P95 stress test !


----------



## Conflict085

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itomic*


How much voltage do u need for 4.0 ghz ??


Each cpu is different, it could range from 1.4V - 1.55V. Don't go over 1.55V, though, and watch your temps.


----------



## exzited

i like how im top 10


----------



## gogi1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itomic*


How much voltage do u need for 4.0 ghz ??


1.4v (1.38 after vdrop)


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> gogi1


Your GA-970a-UD3 temperatures for your VRM (TMPIN2) seem really high at 71c. Either you can try pushing down on your vrm heat sink to try and improve contact or you can look at my post over at the 990xa/970a owners club http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/1048912-official-gigabyte-ga-990xa-970a-series-40.html#post15006990 Shows you step by step on how to remove your VRM and North bridge chipset and adding MX-4 thermal paste to drop temperatures.


----------



## casualbuilder

CPU - 955BE
Name - CasualBuilder
Stepping - C3
Frequency - 4102MHz
FSB x Multiplier - 220.7 x 18.5
CPU Voltage - 1.404v
HT Link - 2207.5 MHz
NB Voltage - 1.10v
CPU Cooling - Zalman 9900
RAM - 8GB (2x4) Kingston HYPER X BE
RAM SPEED - 1600 downclocked to 1479
CL - 9 - 9 - 9 - 24
FSB D-RAM - 3:10
Ram Voltage - 1.653
NB Frequency - 2428.2 MHz
MoBo - Sabertooth 990fx
O.S. - Win7 64-bit

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-imag [...] 41ghz.png/


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casualbuilder;15025313*
> CPU - 955BE
> Name - CasualBuilder
> Stepping - C3
> Frequency - 4102MHz
> FSB x Multiplier - 220.7 x 18.5
> CPU Voltage - 1.404v
> HT Link - 2207.5 MHz
> NB Voltage - 1.10v
> CPU Cooling - Zalman 9900
> RAM - 8GB (2x4) Kingston HYPER X BE
> RAM SPEED - 1600 downclocked to 1479
> CL - 9 - 9 - 9 - 24
> FSB D-RAM - 3:10
> Ram Voltage - 1.653
> NB Frequency - 2428.2 MHz
> MoBo - Sabertooth 990fx
> O.S. - Win7 64-bit
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-imag [...] 41ghz.png/


link 404's


----------



## casualbuilder

404's?


----------



## Schmuckley

dead link


----------



## casualbuilder

cant see it right now, at work and it blocks the page. ill see it tonight at some time. could you explain it in words for me though? never heard of a "dead link" before...


----------



## casualbuilder

do you mean you cant see my pics?


----------



## UbNub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casualbuilder;15027968*
> do you mean you cant see my pics?


The link isn't working correctly. Since you were wondering though, the page is basicly a big white box with the following.

404 Not Found

nginx/0.8.37


----------



## casualbuilder

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/occapture41ghz.png/

let me know if this works please. sorry for the confusion


----------



## UbNub

Worked for me


----------



## gogi1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;15012371*
> Your GA-970a-UD3 temperatures for your VRM (TMPIN2) seem really high at 71c. Either you can try pushing down on your vrm heat sink to try and improve contact or you can look at my post over at the 990xa/970a owners club http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/1048912-official-gigabyte-ga-990xa-970a-series-40.html#post15006990 Shows you step by step on how to remove your VRM and North bridge chipset and adding MX-4 thermal paste to drop temperatures.


Thanks man, i'm kinda worried about low OC potential of my MB, i cant OC HT or NB much, to 2100-2200 top, and fsb 220 top, evrything abovr that goes unstable, i didnt try to raise voltages of HT and NB because i see other people drives it at 1.1 too. what to do, shoud i raise voltage?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gogi1*


Thanks man, i'm kinda worried about low OC potential of my MB, i cant OC HT or NB much, to 2100-2200 top, and fsb 220 top, evrything abovr that goes unstable, i didnt try to raise voltages of HT and NB because i see other people drives it at 1.1 too. what to do, shoud i raise voltage?


Well you don't need to go past 2000mhz HT clock, you don't really get a huge performance gain. Now understand when you change the NB frequency, it's actually the CPU memory controller and you need to increase the CPU-NB for it to become stable at higher overclocks. I have mine set to 2600mhz at 1.200v.

So to overclock your CPU NB frequency increase your CPU-NB voltage.


----------



## Doba

yesterday I got stable @3.93 v1.44 temp max 46.5

Im not posting validation cause Im not done yet.. looking for 4+ Ive got TONS of room in the temp department... only question is how far can my hardware go

question.. I see some people are Oc'ing their HT and NB and some arent, how much of a performance gain is it from OC'ing those two?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


yesterday I got stable @3.93 v1.44 temp max 46.5

Im not posting validation cause Im not done yet.. looking for 4+ Ive got TONS of room in the temp department... only question is how far can my hardware go

question.. I see some people are Oc'ing their HT and NB and some arent, how much of a performance gain is it from OC'ing those two?


For the most part you don't really need to change your HT Link. Now the CPU NB frequency is your integrated memory controller which controls your memory so overclocking will give you better performance.

Just remember when you overclock the CPU NB frequency, to increase the CPU-NB voltage.

You can increase the CPU NB frequency to around 2200-2400 on stock voltages, anything past that you will have to increase the CPU-NB voltage.

EDIT: So after I did this post I started to mess around with my own CPU NB Frequency. I was able to push my NB to 2800mhz at 1.225 volts. I ran IntelBurnTest for 20 passes on Very High to check stability and everything was fine.

My Gflops increased to 54.0496 as my highest recorded.


----------



## gogi1

@Ramilsuruion Thanks man, you helped a lot, i increased voltage and raised HT and NB speed, i got more Gflopses, so here are new results:
Cpu: 955
Username: gogi1
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4200
ref*multi: 210*20
CPU voltage: 1.55
CPU-NB: Normal
nb frequency: 2520MHz
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1680MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970-UD3
cooling: Noctua NH D14
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 54
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013982


----------



## gogi1

i have a question, in HW Monitor, section "powers" - "package" is that CPU power consumption??? it says 117.6w for mine


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961826
CPU: 955BE
Username: HobieCat
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 6750.36 MHz
Ref*Multi: 250 * 27
CPU Voltage: 1.848v
CPU-NB: 1.55v
NB Frequency: 3500 MHz
NB volts: 1.25v
RAM: 833 8-8-8-24 1T
Motherboard: Biostar TA890FXE
Cooling: LN2
OS: XP










12h prime95 stable










You missed mine


----------



## M-M-M-Monster Kill

Had this rig for about a year now so thought it was about time to post the daily setup... will post later when i can squeeze a bit more out of it

plus this get me in like 5 clubs!

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: M-M-M-Monster Kill
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4208
ref*multi: 233*18
CPU voltage: 1.46
CPU-NB: 1.15
nb frequency: 2571MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1558MHz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: ASUS M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3
cooling: H70 GT1850's Push/Pull w/ Shrouds
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 55.86

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2024509


----------



## EyesDilated

Hey guys I'm new to the site









Can I still join?









CPU: 965
Username: CokeandAcid
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4224
Ref*Multi: 256*16.5
CPU Voltage: 1.55
CPU-NB: 1.275
NB Frequency: 2560MHz
NB Volts: 1.1
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1364MHz 7-7-7-19-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
Cooling: Corsair H80 Push/Pull
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 56.34


----------



## gogi1

Hello, here's some new results








Cpu: 955
Username: gogi1
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4300
ref*multi: 215*20
CPU voltage: 1.65-1.6 after vdrop
CPU-NB: 1.105
nb frequency: 2580MHz
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1720MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970-UD3 
cooling: Noctua NH D14
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 55
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2035802


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CokeandAcid*


Hey guys I'm new to the site









Can I still join?









CPU: 965
Username: CokeandAcid
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4224
Ref*Multi: 256*16.5
CPU Voltage: 1.55
CPU-NB: 1.275
NB Frequency: 2560MHz
NB Volts: 1.1
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1364MHz 7-7-7-19-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
Cooling: Corsair H80 Push/Pull
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 56.34



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gogi1*


Hello, here's some new results








Cpu: 955
Username: gogi1
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4300
ref*multi: 215*20
CPU voltage: 1.65-1.6 after vdrop
CPU-NB: 1.105
nb frequency: 2580MHz
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1720MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970-UD3 
cooling: Noctua NH D14
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 55
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2035802


added you both

And it seems like AMD must have refined their chips yet again, because lately, most of the overclocks that i've been adding at near or well over 4Ghz. Which as you can see from the spreadsheets was a rarity within the last year


----------



## Kyronn94

I'm currently testing my CPU/NB overclock at 2400 MHz, but I'm confused as to what voltage I should be changing.

I've increased the CPU/NB voltage to 1.2 from the stock 1.1.
However, AMD Overdrive only shows 'NB Voltage', but shows it as 1.1, presumably the stock NB voltage.
Should I be changing the CPU/NB voltage, or the NB voltage?

Thanks









EDIT: A few hours into Prime95 with CPU/NB at 2400MHz at 1.2V, I don't get a BSOD, but I get instability on a few applications, like web browsers. 
Any ideas







?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94;15235313*
> I'm currently testing my CPU/NB overclock at 2400 MHz, but I'm confused as to what voltage I should be changing.
> 
> I've increased the CPU/NB voltage to 1.2 from the stock 1.1.
> However, AMD Overdrive only shows 'NB Voltage', but shows it as 1.1, presumably the stock NB voltage.
> Should I be changing the CPU/NB voltage, or the NB voltage?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: A few hours into Prime95 with CPU/NB at 2400MHz at 1.2V, I don't get a BSOD, but I get instability on a few applications, like web browsers.
> Any ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


CPU-NB voltage controls the voltage for your CPU NorthBridge Freq.

You can try bumping your CPU-NB voltage up another and see if it becomes stable.


----------



## Kyronn94

Thanks for the reply









I'll give 2400MHz another go, at 1.3v for the CPU/NB.
What's a safe limit for the CPU/NB voltage?

So I presume NB voltage doesn't affect the OC?
So I should leave it at stock?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*


Thanks for the reply









I'll give 2400MHz another go, at 1.3v for the CPU/NB.
What's a safe limit for the CPU/NB voltage?

So I presume NB voltage doesn't affect the OC?
So I should leave it at stock?


I've seen as high as 1.45 volts of the CPU-NB. 1.3-1.4 Volts is safe.

Yes leave the NB voltage at stock. It has no effect of the CPU overclock.


----------



## gogi1

why on my gigabyte MB 970a ud3 starts to be red at 1.2 for NB, a see people run it up to 1.4 and nobody complains.
oh one more question is it safe to put 1.7v for my phenom 955 if i have cooling system to cool it under 62c?


----------



## Zeek

Just saw this now









Cpu: 955
Username: Zeek
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4026.8
ref*multi: 201.34 * 20
CPU voltage: 1.4
CPU-NB: 1.3
nb frequency: 2800MHz
NB volts: 1.3
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 7-8-7-20-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
cooling: CM Hyper 212+ P/P
OS: 7 Ultimate 64-bit
GFLOPS: 50


----------



## Rumilsurion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gogi1*


why on my gigabyte MB 970a ud3 starts to be red at 1.2 for NB, a see people run it up to 1.4 and nobody complains.
oh one more question is it safe to put 1.7v for my phenom 955 if i have cooling system to cool it under 62c?


Different motherboards have different settings for their NorthBridge voltage.

They are mostly between the range of 1.1-1.2 volts.

Don't be confused when people are saying "I changed my NB freq to 2xxx and my NB voltage is 1.4"

When they change their CPU NB freq. They aren't changing the speed of the NorthBridge chipset, it is changing the memory controller on the CPU.

Keep your NorthBridge voltage at stock.

When you overclock your "CPU NB Freq" you need to change the "CPU-NB VID Control" for it to become stable.
(NOT your NB voltage control.)

I know it sounds confusing, but it's really not. Hope this cleared things up.


----------



## Serious Dude

Cpu: 955
Username: Serious Dude
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3616.4
ref*multi: 200.9*18
CPU voltage: 1.424
CPU-NB: 1.200
nb frequency: 2400MHz
NB volts: 1.1v
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-28-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-GA990FXA-D3
cooling: STOCK








OS: Windows 7 64-bit
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2040536

and i was running prime95 and i didn't want to shut it down cause i had finished OCing the same day







... so you could look at the time started and the time of the current test, nearly 4 hours...


----------



## Kyronn94

Urgh, what does this mean?









My 'Worker 3' broke during a blend test.

Help ?


----------



## three6

Cpu: 955
Username: Three6
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4009
ref*multi: 216*18.5
CPU voltage: 1.52
CPU-NB: stock
nb frequency: 2167Hz
NB volts: stock
RAM: 8gig Gskill F3-12800CL9-4GBXL 9-9-9-24 1.5V
Motherboard: Asus M5A99X EVO
cooling: cORSAIR h50
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51


----------



## gogi1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rumilsurion;15252131*
> Different motherboards have different settings for their NorthBridge voltage.
> 
> They are mostly between the range of 1.1-1.2 volts.
> 
> Don't be confused when people are saying "I changed my NB freq to 2xxx and my NB voltage is 1.4"
> 
> When they change their CPU NB freq. They aren't changing the speed of the NorthBridge chipset, it is changing the memory controller on the CPU.
> 
> Keep your NorthBridge voltage at stock.
> 
> When you overclock your "CPU NB Freq" you need to change the "CPU-NB VID Control" for it to become stable.
> (NOT your NB voltage control.)
> 
> I know it sounds confusing, but it's really not. Hope this cleared things up.


hey thanks man, i needed that info. one more thing, what is max safe voltage for ht link?


----------



## jones32

Cpu: 955
Username: jones32
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4200
ref*multi: 200*21
CPU voltage: 1.52
CPU-NB: 1.375
nb frequency: 2000MHz
NB volts: 1.46
RAM: 4GB DDR2 1600MHz 9-9-9-25-2T
Motherboard: Asus M5a99X
cooling: hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit


----------



## Serious Dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94;15259818*
> Urgh, what does this mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 'Worker 3' broke during a blend test.
> 
> Help ?


try increasing your cpu nb voltage, happened with me... two of them stopped working, so i increased the cpu nb voltage and it was fine.... hope it helps


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious Dude;15273901*
> try increasing your cpu nb voltage, happened with me... two of them stopped working, so i increased the cpu nb voltage and it was fine.... hope it helps


Thanks for this









Currently at:

CPU: 3.6GHz (200 x 18) @1.4V
CPU/NB: 2400MHz @1.25V

This is 2 separate 12 hour runs of Prime95 stable.
Temperatures never over 50.









Whenever I change my VCore to anything higher than 1.4, it increases dramatically under load.
Is this something to do with LLC?
What settings should I have for LLC?
Currently at stock, CPU and CPU/NB LLC are both at auto.

Thanks


----------



## Sonics

Add me on please?









Cpu: 965
Username: Sonics
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4113
ref*multi: 200*20.5
CPU voltage: 1.51
CPU-NB: 1.24
nb frequency: 2600MHz
NB volts: 1.25
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: Asus M4A87TD/USB3
cooling: Corsair A70
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 52.8



















Thanks.


----------



## Matas

Cpu: 955
Username: Matas
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4263
ref*multi: 203*21
CPU voltage: 1.504
CPU-NB: 1.1v
nb frequency: 2030MHz
NB volts: stock
RAM: Kingston HyperX Blu 1620MHz 7-9-7-20-28 1.65V
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 (F8)
cooling: Xigmatek Thorr's Hammer (Gelid Wing 12PL push & Noctua NF-S12B FLX pull)
OS: Win7 x64


----------



## theamdman

Cpu: 965
Username: theamdman
Stepping: 3
Frequency: 4013.37mhz
ref*multi: 200.67*20
CPU voltage: 1.356v
CPU-NB: 1.375
nb frequency: 2000.6mhz
NB volts: Stock.
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5v
Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth 990fx
cooling: Noctua NH-D14 (Stock Fans)
OS: Windows 7 32-bit
GFLOPS: 40

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2050265


----------



## Malth

Cpu: 965
Username: Malth
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4028
ref*multi: 212*19
CPU voltage: 1.49
CPU-NB:
nb frequency: 2120MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR2 PC-6400 848MHz 4-4-4-18-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
cooling: air/CM Hyper 212 Plus
OS: W7 x64

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049225


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malth;15339821*
> Cpu: 965
> Username: Malth
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4028
> ref*multi: 212*19
> CPU voltage: 1.49
> CPU-NB:
> nb frequency: 2120MHz
> NB volts: 1.1
> RAM: 4GB DDR2 PC-6400 848MHz 4-4-4-18-2T
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
> cooling: air/CM Hyper 212 Plus
> OS: W7 x64
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049225


i think you should disable cn'c


----------



## TNTGODZZ

Cpu: 955
Username: TNTGODZZ
Stepping: RB-C3
Frequency: 4519.97
ref*multi: 200.9*22.5
CPU voltage: 1.552
CPU-NB: 1.2
nb frequency: 2410.8MHz
NB volts: 1.3
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1066MHz 9-9-9-24-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H
cooling: Corsair A70
OS: xp 32
non stable (havent checked): http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055882

the one above is with cores 3+4 disabled

Cpu: 955
Username: TNTGODZZ
Stepping: RB-C3
Frequency: 4119.97
ref*multi: 200.9*20.5
CPU voltage: 1.504
CPU-NB: 1.15
nb frequency: 2410.8MHz
NB volts: 1.3
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1066MHz 9-9-9-24-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H
cooling: Corsair A70
OS: xp 32
stable : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1896744

all 4 cores enabled, and permanent clock.


----------



## lucian666

Cpu: 945
Username: lucian666
Stepping: RB-C3
Frequency: 3807.9
ref*multi: 253.86 * 15
CPU voltage: 1.452
CPU-NB:
nb frequency: 1777Hz
NB volts:
RAM: 8192 MB DDR3 677 MHz (3:8) @ 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3
cooling: Thermaltake Bigwater 760i Liquid
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: Will Edit for results.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2056665


----------



## Origin64

Username: Origin
Cpu: 965BE 125W
Frequency: 4.045GHz @ 1.50V
ref*multi: 230*17.5
CPU-NB: 2760MHz @ 1.25V
NB V : 1.2
RAM: 8GB DDR3 925MHz (230*4) 9-10-9-28-40-1T @ 1.6V
Motherboard: ASUS M4N98TD-EVO
Cooling: Corsair H70
OS: win7 64bit









Not 100% stable, but enough for everything I run.


----------



## Heedo_yuy

CPU: 955
Username: Heedo_yuy
Stepping : C3
Frequency: 4.017 Ghz
ref*multiplier: 200.87*20
CPU Voltage : 1.3625
CPU - NB:1.11
nb Freq:2410MHz
NB Volts: ??(auto)
RAM:8GB DDR3 1333 MHZ 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: ASRock 970 Extreme 4
Cooling: Air/Corsair A70
OS: Win 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 52.1884


----------



## alick

does anyone know why my tj.max is at 79c?
its been like that from day one?


----------



## KingSheepy

Was hoping to get 4.0GHz stable on my 955BE at 1.4v. Fired up Battlefield 3 and was greeted with a lovely blue screen.


----------



## alick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingSheepy;15561324*
> Was hoping to get 4.0GHz stable on my 955BE at 1.4v. Fired up Battlefield 3 and was greeted with a lovely blue screen.


try and bump the voltage to 1.45v. that should stabilize it


----------



## Qasual

Hey guys my 955 right now is under Prime95 @ 4.0ghz with 1.386volts and 1.416volts under load. So far so good, but anyone else have any recommendations on what my voltage should be.


----------



## KingSheepy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alick;15567174*
> try and bump the voltage to 1.45v. that should stabilize it


Thanks for the tip but I'm not sure it would be stable at 4GHz on air.


----------



## alick

Are you PC with bus or multi? I use both to balance it out. just give it go and see if it will. You won't know until you try. Let's us know what the result are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingSheepy;15597422*
> Thanks for the tip but I'm not sure it would be stable at 4GHz on air.


Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alick;15597569*
> Are you PC with bus or multi? I use both to balance it out. just give it go and see if it will. You won't know until you try. Let's us know what the result are.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


I did it with just the multi alone, so far stable and hopefully it works out for you Sheepy!


----------



## alick

ok cool. Best of luck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qasual*


I did it with just the multi alone, so far stable and hopefully it works out for you Sheepy!











Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucian666;15389430*
> Cpu: 945
> Username: lucian666
> Stepping: RB-C3
> Frequency: 3807.9
> ref*multi: 253.86 * 15
> CPU voltage: 1.452
> CPU-NB:
> nb frequency: 1777Hz
> NB volts:
> RAM: 8192 MB DDR3 677 MHz (3:8) @ 9-9-9-24
> Motherboard: M4A89GTD-PRO/USB3
> cooling: Thermaltake Bigwater 760i Liquid
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: Will Edit for results.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2056665


I don't have a spreadsheet for 945's, so I just threw you in with the 955's. Nice OC btw


----------



## Mattyi26

Cpu: 965
Username: mattyi26
Stepping: RB-C2
Frequency: 3913.5
ref*multi: 200 * 19.5
CPU voltage: 1.3750
CPU-NB:
nb frequency: 2006.82mhz
NB volts: 1.113
RAM: 8192 MB DDR3 Corsair Dominator
Motherboard: Crosshair III
cooling: Corsair H70
OS: 7 64-bit

Think thats all i need, id love to get over 4.0ghz

Matt


----------



## Hack&Slash

However, Prime, memtest and SCII don't like my memory when it's at 1600 (vengeance 9-9-9-24 1.5v) - at 1333 they pass everything though.

Any ideas how I can increase stability at 1600? The ram voltage on this board is already 1.6, so I don't reckon it's that.


----------



## Xonipher

I'm going to order a 955BE. What motherboard should I buy? I'd like to spend less than $125. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Zeek

This right?

Cpu: 955
Username: Zeek
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4027
ref*multi: 201.4x20
CPU voltage: 1.376
CPU-NB: 1.375
nb frequency: 3000mhz
NB volts: stock
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
cooling: Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 53.5


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14674631*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961826
> CPU: 955BE
> Username: HobieCat
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 6750.36 MHz
> Ref*Multi: 250 * 27
> CPU Voltage: 1.848v
> CPU-NB: 1.55v
> NB Frequency: 3500 MHz
> NB volts: 1.25v
> RAM: 833 8-8-8-24 1T
> Motherboard: Biostar TA890FXE
> Cooling: LN2
> OS: XP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12h prime95 stable


Hey Fear, any reason why you skipped mine?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyi26*
> 
> Cpu: 965
> Username: mattyi26
> Stepping: RB-C2
> Frequency: 3913.5
> ref*multi: 200 * 19.5
> CPU voltage: 1.3750
> CPU-NB:
> nb frequency: 2006.82mhz
> NB volts: 1.113
> RAM: 8192 MB DDR3 Corsair Dominator
> Motherboard: Crosshair III
> cooling: Corsair H70
> OS: 7 64-bit
> 
> Think thats all i need, id love to get over 4.0ghz
> 
> Matt


I need a screenshot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hack&Slash*
> 
> However, Prime, memtest and SCII don't like my memory when it's at 1600 (vengeance 9-9-9-24 1.5v) - at 1333 they pass everything though.
> 
> Any ideas how I can increase stability at 1600? The ram voltage on this board is already 1.6, so I don't reckon it's that.


If try increasing the CPU-NB voltage to get that ram running at 1600, ram voltage will not increase stability, seeing as you aren't going out of your memory's rated spec. But your memory controller is monstrously fast, amazing job on that. Based on those specs, your computer must feel like a rocket. Don't stress over the 1600MHz though. If you can tighten your timings at 1333, it will feel and faster than having cas 9 at 1600. 9-9-9-24 at 1600 is pretty crappy in the grand scheme of things. If you can run 6-6-6-20 1T at 1333, you'll be laughing. Or 5-5-5-15 2T at 1333, you'll be better off


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Hey Fear, any reason why you skipped mine?


I am not sure what his problem is?


----------



## FtW 420

oops, failed to read the OP...


----------



## battlecryawesome

You have to show some sort of stability. you probably would be ignored anyways tho.


----------



## J.M.D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear Of One Self*
> The 965's are physically better chips (meaning they come from a better slice on the wafer) thus they are clocked higher from the factory and seem to consistently pull 100MHz-200MHz more than 955's.


Not any more. Now all 955 , 965 and so on.. comes from the same silicon / wafers and almost all are of C3 stepping except some old stock avoided C2 one's on the market. I myself had a 965 C3 from the same manufacturing date of my current 955 and i must say the 965 OC'ed worse [Required high voltage for at least 4 GHz stable and maxed out @ 2600 NB] compared to my 955 [ where as achieved 4 GHz solid with low voltage comparatively and 2900 NB at max ].


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

Hey whats up everyone here is my 955 overclocked to 4.3 /SIZE]

Cpu: 955
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4334.69
ref*multi: 216.73*20
CPU voltage: 1.524
CPU-NB: 1.20
nb frequency: 2600MHz
NB volts: 1.36
RAM: 8gb DDR3 1434MHz 8-8-8-24-1T
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 900fx
cooling: water cooling/Antec 620
OS: 7 64-bit

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2120702


----------



## bushnaq

Cpu: 955
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3816.8
ref*multi: 200x19
CPU voltage: 1.328 (Stock)
CPU-NB: stock
nb frequency: 2400MHz
NB volts: stock
RAM: 4gb DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
cooling: Air/Zalman CNPS10X extreme
OS: 7 32-bit


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Hey Fear, any reason why you skipped mine?


no screen shot (says in op, was there since club was started, I wasn't the original OP if you remember, just honouring creator of club as he has PM'd me to do so)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leo_Da_vinci*
> 
> Hey whats up everyone here is my 955 overclocked to 4.3 /SIZE]
> Cpu: 955
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4334.69
> ref*multi: 216.73*20
> CPU voltage: 1.524
> CPU-NB: 1.20
> nb frequency: 2600MHz
> NB volts: 1.36
> RAM: 8gb DDR3 1434MHz 8-8-8-24-1T
> Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 900fx
> cooling: water cooling/Antec 620
> OS: 7 64-bit
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2120702


no screen shot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bushnaq*
> 
> Cpu: 955
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 3816.8
> ref*multi: 200x19
> CPU voltage: 1.328 (Stock)
> CPU-NB: stock
> nb frequency: 2400MHz
> NB volts: stock
> RAM: 4gb DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24-2T
> Motherboard: Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
> cooling: Air/Zalman CNPS10X extreme
> OS: 7 32-bit


no screen shot

that's why


----------



## ihatelolcats

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: ihatelolcats
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4134.17 MHz
ref*multi: 201.67*20.5
CPU voltage: 1.404
CPU-NB: 1.35
nb frequency: 2621.9
NB volts: 1.3
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1613.4MHz 9-9-9-27 1T
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair V formula
cooling: 60C max temp on air Xigmatek Rifle 120mm
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 53.9450

i think those voltages are right i changed them so damn many times


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2122006

add me sorry about last post i did not read


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Cpu: 955 BE
> Username: ihatelolcats
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4134.17 MHz
> ref*multi: 201.67*20.5
> CPU voltage: 1.404
> CPU-NB: 1.35
> nb frequency: 2621.9
> NB volts: 1.3
> RAM: 8GB DDR3 1613.4MHz 9-9-9-27 1T
> Motherboard: Asus Crosshair V formula
> cooling: 60C max temp on air Xigmatek Rifle 120mm
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 53.9450
> i think those voltages are right i changed them so damn many times


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leo_Da_vinci*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2122006
> add me sorry about last post i did not read


Could you provide me with a screen shot like the post above? That would be beautiful. My inbox has been getting jammed with CPUz validations are aren't stable.

And sorry about the spreadsheets disappearing, after the forum was updated, the codes don't run anymore. I posted temporary links while I wait for forum moderators to give new instructions to embed


----------



## Canon7

can somebody help to get in 4ghz club!? i can't get my 955 c3 stable at 4ghz!

what HT link should i put. I did simple multiplier of 20 and set my cpu voltage to 1.55 and prime would just disable one of the cores.


----------



## bushnaq

Im trying to upload the screen shot but it wont upload it gives me an error in the forum


----------



## bushnaq

http://i783.photobucket.com/albums/yy112/Nimerbushnaq/Oc.png<-- screen shot

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: bushnaq
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3742 Mhz
ref*multi: 200*18.5
CPU voltage: 1.280v
CPU-NB: 1.1v
nb frequency: 2400Mhz
NB volts: 1.3
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-25 1T
Motherboard: GIGABYTE 890GPA-UD3H
cooling: Zalman CNPS10X Extreme
OS: 7 32-bit
GFLOPS: 36.84

Lowered the voltage even more! to 1.25v.


----------



## J.M.D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canon7*
> 
> can somebody help to get in 4ghz club!? i can't get my 955 c3 stable at 4ghz!
> 
> what HT link should i put. I did simple multiplier of 20 and set my cpu voltage to 1.55 and prime would just disable one of the cores.


Yes i can help you. first of all your HT shouldn't be more than 2000 MHz and not less than 1600 MHz as well. Usually you don't need that much voltage for 4.0 GHz on a C3 Phenom-II Chip, but your mileage may varry. i could get 4.0 GHz stable just with 1.36 V . So my advice is lower it to 1.40 V and the most thing you should worry about is your RAM. Try to lower it [ less than or equal to 666MHz ] and don't touch the timing's for now for the sake of stability of CPU. If possible post a CPU-Z screen shot of the TAB CPU & Memory.


----------



## Rolly103090

Is that good enough?


----------



## TehBentai

Got it stable (running for 5.5 hours on Prime95) after 2 tries. Still running Prime95 as I type this post. The first 2 times the first core would crash after 2-3 hours. Voltage was probably too low as raising it solved the problem.

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4013.42 MHz
ref*multi: 200.67*20.0
CPU voltage: 1.440 V
CPU-NB: Not sure. Left on Auto in Bios.
NB frequency: 2006.6 MHz
NB volts: Not sure. Left on Auto in Bios.
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaw 8GB (4x2GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (UC to 1333 MHZ) 9-9-9-24 2T
Motherboard: ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
Cooling: Corsair H100
OS: Windows 7 64-bit

CPU-Z Validation

Screenshot


----------



## RjBass

Are 960t BE owners invited to this party? Getting ready to run Prime95 for a 12 hour burn to test my OC before i try to push it further. Would like to post my results here.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bushnaq*
> 
> http://i783.photobucket.com/albums/yy112/Nimerbushnaq/Oc.png<-- screen shot
> Cpu: 955 BE
> Username: bushnaq
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 3742 Mhz
> ref*multi: 200*18.5
> CPU voltage: 1.280v
> CPU-NB: 1.1v
> nb frequency: 2400Mhz
> NB volts: 1.3
> RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-25 1T
> Motherboard: GIGABYTE 890GPA-UD3H
> cooling: Zalman CNPS10X Extreme
> OS: 7 32-bit
> GFLOPS: 36.84
> Lowered the voltage even more! to 1.25v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehBentai*
> 
> Got it stable (running for 5.5 hours on Prime95) after 2 tries. Still running Prime95 as I type this post. The first 2 times the first core would crash after 2-3 hours. Voltage was probably too low as raising it solved the problem.
> CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4013.42 MHz
> ref*multi: 200.67*20.0
> CPU voltage: 1.440 V
> CPU-NB: Not sure. Left on Auto in Bios.
> NB frequency: 2006.6 MHz
> NB volts: Not sure. Left on Auto in Bios.
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaw 8GB (4x2GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (UC to 1333 MHZ) 9-9-9-24 2T
> Motherboard: ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
> Cooling: Corsair H100
> OS: Windows 7 64-bit
> CPU-Z Validation
> Screenshot


Sorry guys, my desktop is giving me errors when I try to open google docs, chrome is complaining about security.

I'll have these up within 24 hours, this post is just so I don't forget.

And I've been doing some testing myself. Not sure if it is stable yet, but it's benchable and running prime95 right now

Core: 3850Mhz
Multi: 17.5*220
HT: 2.2Ghz
NB: 2640MHz
RAM: 1172MHz 5-5-5-15-2T DDR2
vcore: 1.42
CPU-NB: 1.35
NB: 1.36

It scored just over 7600 points in geekbench 32-bit


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RjBass*
> 
> Are 960t BE owners invited to this party? Getting ready to run Prime95 for a 12 hour burn to test my OC before i try to push it further. Would like to post my results here.


Sure you can post, I'll just throw you in the 965 spreadsheet


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

Hey whats up everyone here is my 955 overclocked to 4.3 /SIZE]
Cpu: 955
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4224.9
ref*multi: 216.73*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.536
CPU-NB: 1.20
nb frequency: 2800MHz
NB volts: 1.55
RAM: 8gb DDR3 1434MHz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 900fx
cooling: water cooling/Antec 620
OS: 7 64-bit









sorry i did not do this I forgot.

****EDIT*** Updated to not picture in picture so cry babys know what a real overclocker can do.


----------



## Canon7

why did your post pictures inside of a picture?









seems like a fake to me


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

Hey whats up everyone here is my 955 overclocked to 4.3 /SIZE]
Cpu: 955
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4224.9
ref*multi: 216.73*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.536
CPU-NB: 1.20
nb frequency: 2800MHz
NB volts: 1.55
RAM: 8gb DDR3 1434MHz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 900fx
cooling: water cooling/Antec 620
OS: 7 64-bit









sorry i did not do this I forgot.

****EDIT*** Updated to not picture in picture so cry babys know what a real overclocker can do.

The only reason It's not @ 4.4 is heat.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

spreadsheets should be visible now


----------



## TehBentai

Hey! Just to let you know, on the spreadsheet in my entry, you put a CPU cooler as my motherboard XD It should be ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3. My line is pasted below.

TehBentai C3 4013 200*20 1.44 1.1 2000 1.1 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T CNPS10X Extreme Air/Corsair H100 7 64 yes


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

Hey thanks for adding me but my name is wrong, it's "Leo" not Lea


----------



## elijahk

I noticed that you all use high voltages, usually 1,55v or more. In another forum, HWupgrade Italy, they recommend not to go over 1,45v.
With 1,45v set from bios and load-line-calibration off, I could reach a stable 4,3Ghz.








What do you think about it? Is it dangerous to go over 1,5v?


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elijahk*
> 
> I noticed that you all use high voltages, usually 1,55v or more. In another forum, HWupgrade Italy, they recommend not to go over 1,45v.
> With 1,45v set from bios and load-line-calibration off, I could reach a stable 4,3Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about it? Is it dangerous to go over 1,5v?


No as long as the heat does not get up there you should be fine every chip overclocks different you can have 400 955 be bran new and every one of them with need some different then the other.

over 1.6 is bad


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehBentai*
> 
> Hey! Just to let you know, on the spreadsheet in my entry, you put a CPU cooler as my motherboard XD It should be ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3. My line is pasted below.
> TehBentai C3 4013 200*20 1.44 1.1 2000 1.1 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T CNPS10X Extreme Air/Corsair H100 7 64 yes


Not sure man. I double checked, your line is:

TehBentai C3 4013 200*20 1.44 1.1 2000 1.1 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T *CNPS10X Extreme* Air/Corsair H100 7 64 yes

respectively, under each heading. with *CNPS10X Extreme* being your motherboard. The entries above and below are Asus M4A79T and ASUS Sabertooth 990fx respectively

(And stock 9 times out of ten for NB is 1.1, and stock on all Phenom II's for the CPU-NB, or the IMC is 1.1)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leo_Da_vinci*
> 
> Hey thanks for adding me but my name is wrong, it's "Leo" not Lea


Fixed, sorry about that

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elijahk*
> 
> I noticed that you all use high voltages, usually 1,55v or more. In another forum, HWupgrade Italy, they recommend not to go over 1,45v.
> With 1,45v set from bios and load-line-calibration off, I could reach a stable 4,3Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about it? Is it dangerous to go over 1,5v?


Depends on temperature. And on AMD's website it says up to 1.45, but generally 1.55 is what people have been using as their max since the Phenom II's (excluding thuban) came out. That being said, how many Phenom II's have you seen die because of voltage? Many have had almost 2v thrown through them and still work. I personally have had 1.7 through mine (That was an accident and only for a short time)


----------



## TehBentai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Not sure man. I double checked, your line is:
> 
> TehBentai C3 4013 200*20 1.44 1.1 2000 1.1 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T *CNPS10X Extreme* Air/Corsair H100 7 64 yes
> 
> respectively, under each heading. with *CNPS10X Extreme* being your motherboard. The entries above and below are Asus M4A79T and ASUS Sabertooth 990fx respectively
> 
> (And stock 9 times out of ten for NB is 1.1, and stock on all Phenom II's for the CPU-NB, or the IMC is 1.1)


Oh sorry. I meant my motherboard should be the ASUS M4A89GTD. I'm fairly certain the CNPS10X Extreme is a Zalman Heatsink. Yep. Here it is.


----------



## elijahk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leo_Da_vinci*
> 
> over 1.6 is bad


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Depends on temperature. And on AMD's website it says up to 1.45, but generally 1.55 is what people have been using as their max since the Phenom II's (excluding thuban) came out. That being said, how many Phenom II's have you seen die because of voltage? Many have had almost 2v thrown through them and still work. I personally have had 1.7 through mine (That was an accident and only for a short time)


thanks for the replies.
So this means that if temperatures are below or around 60C, I can safely raise the voltage and try to hit 4,5 (!) Ghz


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leo_Da_vinci*
> 
> Hey whats up everyone here is my 955 overclocked to 4.3 /SIZE]
> Cpu: 955
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4224.9
> ref*multi: 216.73*19.5
> CPU voltage: 1.536
> CPU-NB: 1.20
> nb frequency: 2800MHz
> NB volts: 1.55
> RAM: 8gb DDR3 1434MHz 9-9-9-24
> Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 900fx
> cooling: water cooling/Antec 620
> OS: 7 64-bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i did not do this I forgot.
> ****EDIT*** Updated to not picture in picture so cry babys know what a real overclocker can do.
> The only reason It's not @ 4.4 is heat.


lol this guy
real overclocker here everybody, take note


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> lol this guy
> real overclocker here everybody, take note


It was more like slap in the face. well have fun merry christmas.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehBentai*
> 
> Oh sorry. I meant my motherboard should be the ASUS M4A89GTD. I'm fairly certain the CNPS10X Extreme is a Zalman Heatsink. Yep. Here it is.


K, check how I changed it. If you want the cells to show anything different than how they are now. Just let me know. But keep in mind, it can't be too long, or else it will make your line, two lines tall. Which will look goofy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elijahk*
> 
> thanks for the replies.
> So this means that if temperatures are below or around 60C, I can safely raise the voltage and try to hit 4,5 (!) Ghz


yea man, for sure. You can also enable cool and quiet. I've got that enabled on my system so a majority of the time I'm not running outside stock. As I post this I'm at..............804Mhz 1.072v


----------



## Chopper1591

First i'd like to say,
Nice thread and nice clocks everyone









This is just a mild overclock, which is stable.
Waiting for new case fan (cm Megaflow 200mm).
And then i'll also push/pull my h100.









*Overclock:*

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: Chopper1591
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3825.70 MHz
ref*multi: 201.4*19
CPU voltage: 1.408
CPU-NB: 1.20
nb frequency: 2617.4
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1610.8MHz 9-9-9-24 2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3
cooling: Corsair h100 (2* GT-1850)
case: Corsair 650D
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: Not tested

cpu-z validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2160684





Let me know what u guys think
And if anybody has tips on what to improve, ur welcome


----------



## Chopper1591

Nice one.

People tend to say c&c needs to be disabled for stability.

Still im a bit scared to crank the voltage up much







.
What do you consider safe with my setup?


----------



## elijahk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What do you consider safe with my setup?


below 1.45v it's safe. If temperatures are ok, also 1.55.


----------



## TehBentai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> K, check how I changed it. If you want the cells to show anything different than how they are now. Just let me know. But keep in mind, it can't be too long, or else it will make your line, two lines tall. Which will look goofy
> 
> yea man, for sure. You can also enable cool and quiet. I've got that enabled on my system so a majority of the time I'm not running outside stock. As I post this I'm at..............804Mhz 1.072v


Whoops, you kinda screwed up again DX My CPU cooler is the Corsair H100. So my line should read:

TehBentai C3 4013 200*20 1.44 1.1 2000 1.1 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T ASUS M4A89GTD Water/Corsair H100 7 64 yes

Thanks! I'll be trying to push clocks farther cause I see people with higher voltage than me running faster clocks. And my temps are totally fine. I mean 48 C at full load? I've got plenty of work room there. Also, I have Cool and Quiet enabled but I've never seen my clock drop down. Well I've seen it drop to like 2000MHz ish but that was only like once, and only for like 5 seconds. Even when I'm sitting at full idle it doesn't drop.


----------



## Chopper1591

aight

tried 1,55v @ 4,3ghz

prime95 after 5 mins around 53c


----------



## elijahk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> aight
> tried 1,55v @ 4,3ghz
> prime95 after 5 mins around 53c


good. Are you only "benchmark testing" or trying a "daily" configuration?


----------



## elijahk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> yea man, for sure. You can also enable cool and quiet. I've got that enabled on my system so a majority of the time I'm not running outside stock. As I post this I'm at..............804Mhz 1.072v


I enabled cool n quiet, but it doesn't work. On my motherboard it works only with multiplier below 18,5x. Do you have the same problem?


----------



## elijahk

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: Elijahk
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4530.32 MHz
ref*multi: 201.35 * 22.5
CPU voltage: 1.488
CPU-NB: 1.10
nb frequency: 2222
NB volts: auto
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1342MHz 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
cooling: Air/Cooler Master Hyper 212P
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: -
stable: no

CPU-Z validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2162023


----------



## Chopper1591

nice clock.

I have c&c enabled and it is working at this settings.
And yes, i am using it for a daily basis.
Nothing extreme. Just gaming and normal usage.

As i said.
I am waiting to recieve me new case cooler.
Think it will be delivered tomorrow. Then i'll also put another 2 fans on my h100.

Sure gonna try your settings.

Will report when i have a stable oc.


----------



## Evil262

Hey peeps. Gonna just leave this here.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2171302

Not stable. But it seems i have a nice chip here, hitting this clock at under 1.5v... may have to see what i can get stable. Who needs SB eh?

Haha.


----------



## Chopper1591

what are your full spec's then ??

I might be able to hit those speeds too. But i prefer stable









Btw. u could be better of slightly lowering the cpu clock and upping the NorthBridge.
Try some benchmarks/games and u'll see that gives the most perf. boost.


----------



## ekeuus

This is my best result. It isn't too stable tho. 3.9 with stock volts seems to be my sweetspot. I am also thinking of some kind of a water-cooling setup. Is it worth it? Since the CPU itself is actually so cheap and I would have to pay like 2x pf the CPU for the kit.


----------



## solehinamin

hi everyone. this is my first post in this forum.










Cpu: 955 BE
Username: solehinamin
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3612.1.mhz
ref*multi: 200*18.0
CPU voltage: 1.356
CPU-NB: 1.20
nb frequency: 2800mhz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600mhz 9-9-9-24-1t
Motherboard: Asus M5A97
cooling: CM Hyper 212+ push/pull
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 47


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elijahk*
> 
> I enabled cool n quiet, but it doesn't work. On my motherboard it works only with multiplier below 18,5x. Do you have the same problem?


I set mine to 19x in the past, and it worked as far as I can remember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekeuus*
> 
> This is my best result. It isn't too stable tho. 3.9 with stock volts seems to be my sweetspot. I am also thinking of some kind of a water-cooling setup. Is it worth it? Since the CPU itself is actually so cheap and I would have to pay like 2x pf the CPU for the kit.


Liquid cooling on AMD isn't worth it. I speak from experience. It won't help your clock any, however it is really fun to put a loop together. You can build yourself a loop just for the hell of it. But don't expect miracle megahertz to appear


----------



## harmor

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: harmor
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4200 MHz
ref*multi: 240*17.5
CPU voltage: 1.575
CPU-NB: 1.35
nb frequency: 2640
NB volts: 1.21
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1599MHz 9-9-9-24 2T
Motherboard: GigaByte GA-890FXA-UD5 Rev 3.1
Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 54.2083

Intel Burn Test and a 40 minute run of Prime95 using Small FFT (I'll stress longer when I go to bed)


----------



## ekeuus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harmor*
> 
> Cpu: 955 BE
> Username: harmor
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4200 MHz
> ref*multi: 240*17.5
> CPU voltage: 1.575
> CPU-NB: 1.35
> nb frequency: 2640
> NB volts: 1.21
> RAM: 8GB DDR3 1599MHz 9-9-9-24 2T
> Motherboard: GigaByte GA-890FXA-UD5 Rev 3.1
> Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 54.2083
> Intel Burn Test and a 40 minute run of Prime95 using Small FFT (I'll stress longer when I go to bed)


1.575 is too much for this chip on that cooling. Ain't gon' last too long for ya.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harmor*
> 
> Cpu: 955 BE
> Username: harmor
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4200 MHz
> ref*multi: 240*17.5
> CPU voltage: 1.575
> CPU-NB: 1.35
> nb frequency: 2640
> NB volts: 1.21
> RAM: 8GB DDR3 1599MHz 9-9-9-24 2T
> Motherboard: GigaByte GA-890FXA-UD5 Rev 3.1
> Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 54.2083
> Intel Burn Test and a 40 minute run of Prime95 using Small FFT (I'll stress longer when I go to bed)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekeuus*
> 
> 1.575 is too much for this chip on that cooling. Ain't gon' last too long for ya.


ekeuus is right, unless you use CnQ, and don't do anything intensive, it'd be a good idea to get that down to 1.55 (or lower) even if it means dropping core speed


----------



## harmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> ekeuus is right, unless you use CnQ, and don't do anything intensive, it'd be a good idea to get that down to 1.55 (or lower) even if it means dropping core speed


I dropped it back down to 3.96 using 1.475 volts.
I'm curious on how an extra 0.020 volts can do any real damage.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harmor*
> 
> I dropped it back down to 3.96 using 1.475 volts.
> I'm curious on how an extra 0.020 volts can do any real damage.


straw that broke the camel's back


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harmor*
> 
> I dropped it back down to 3.96 using 1.475 volts.
> I'm curious on how an extra 0.020 volts can do any real damage.


it's relative. In a house hold wiring system, it wouldn't have any effect. With a 45nm processing architecture it makes a huge difference


----------



## mdobri

Cpu: 965 BE
Username: mdobri
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3700 MHz
ref*multi: 200*18.5
CPU voltage: 1.384
CPU-NB: 1.35
nb frequency: 2000
NB volts: 1.15
RAM: 6GB DDR2 1066MHz 5-6-6-16 2T
Motherboard: MSI K9N2 SLI PLATINUM Rev 1.1
Cooling: Revoltec Freeze Tower
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 46.83


----------



## Phenom_955

Ah, if only I had a C3 stepping PII. Still, I got 400mhz extra out of this 955 on stock volts before it rebooted a week later. Not sure I can be bothered now, it's fast enough for what I run at stock.


----------



## Chopper1591

Fellow overclockers









I already posted an overclock on 12/22/11.
This time i tested with Intel burn test.

Still need to run 12+ hours of prime95 blend though.
Because i'm not so sure if Intel burn test is good to say the overclock is 100% stable.

*Note*: the values from the screenshot are not totally the same as the validation from cpu-z, still the clock is 100% legit.

Vcore is also a bit jumpy sometimes(1,45-1,47).

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: Chopper1591
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4026.8 MHz
ref*multi: 201.34*20.0
CPU voltage: 1.472
CPU-NB: 1.25
nb frequency: 2617.3
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1610.8MHz 9-9-9-24 2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 rev.1
cooling: Air/H100(2*gt-1850/pull+shroud)
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 52.7


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2217166

Compared to my previous post, now i have my h100 setup with shrouds(old 12cm fans) and as pull.
As you see, compare with prev. post, i now have a higher clock with more vcore and still cooler.

If u ask why, the score from the 4th run of IBT is 50.7 Gflops because i was validating the cpu-z values. If i had waited longer C&Q would've kicked in and it would show my clock as 805mhz.
Tried it, had to re-do the stress test









If u ask why(2)







, hwmonitor only shows TMPIN1 and TMPIN2. This is because last week the northbridge(system) sensor of my gigabyte board died on me







.
BIOS says: system temp 127c and it is stuck at that value.
Contacted GB about this isue and i can return the board to the store(webshop). But im not feeling like sending it away to have to wait like 1,5-2 weeks? As the board works perfectly besides the sensor issue.

Ideas are always welcome.
Happy overclocking all


----------



## Chopper1591

Still new to the forum, mayB noob question but....

I cant manage to get the link option to work for the cpu-z validation. Can only paste the direct url.

edit: Forgot to mention. Could you update my data in the spreadsheet. Thanks


----------



## kevinf

damn, I gotta fire up my OC again to run some LinX, I know I can get into the top 3 for C3 965







7000 BTU AC was used for my validations in sig. I assume all 4 cores are needed to get on that list though?


----------



## Aiszaxs

Hi - im new here 

Bought a HTPC - but ended up trying to OC it.
Heres my 5 cent ( first time ever ocing)

stable after 5 hr prime95

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: Aiszaxs
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4068,7 MHz
ref*multi: 226*18
CPU voltage: 1,380
CPU-NB: ? auto
nb frequency: 2141,7
NB volts: ? auto
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 8-8-8-20-27 1T
Motherboard: Asus M4N68T-M V2
cooling: Coolermaster V8
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: EDIT - 50.39


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aiszaxs*
> 
> Hi - im new here
> Bought a HTPC - but ended up trying to OC it.
> Heres my 5 cent ( first time ever ocing)
> stable after 5 hr prime95
> Cpu: 955 BE
> Username: Aiszaxs
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4068,7 MHz
> ref*multi: 226*18
> CPU voltage: 1,380
> CPU-NB: ? auto
> nb frequency: 2141,7
> NB volts: ? auto
> RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 8-8-8-20-27 1T
> Motherboard: Asus M4N68T-M V2
> cooling: Coolermaster V8
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: what the fruit is GFLOPS ?


i love that picture


----------



## Chopper1591

Gflops sir...
That is tested with ITB(Intel burn test).

Could you run that for at least 5 runs and post us your results ?

Thank you


----------



## Chopper1591

sorry for double post..

But did you try to overclock with the multi only before u changed the bus speed?
Because i was finding myself having a pretty hard time getting it stable up to this settings.
Ofcourse lowering ram/cpu-nb settings gives me more headroom.

But while overclocking the cpu-nb also will give you a much greater performance


----------



## Aiszaxs

updated.


----------



## Chopper1591

checked









Not a bad score though.
But if u compare your results with my clock u see that clocking the cpu-nb a bit higher can give a decent increase in performance.

Would you be so kind to test with 2400-2600 cpu-nb?
When you experience instabilities u need to increase cpu-nb voltage a bit. Think 1,2v-1,25v.

In case you want to know, cpu-nb is safe up to 1,5v or something. Thumb rule is: cpu-nb needs to be lower or even as vcore.
Always keep an eye on temps though.


----------



## johnny333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elijahk*
> 
> I enabled cool n quiet, but it doesn't work. On my motherboard it works only with multiplier below 18,5x. Do you have the same problem?


Yes for me too.
Thanks and God Bless Johnny3 65+++


----------



## Revolution996

My effort...

Not played with much as you can see, yet to get my XMS memory upto the OC rating of [email protected] and sort out the various other settings to tinker with.

During..


Finished..


Anything else that I should do ???

Revo.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revolution01*
> 
> My effort...
> Not played with much as you can see, yet to get my XMS memory upto the OC rating of [email protected] and sort out the various other settings to tinker with.
> During..
> 
> Finished..
> 
> Anything else that I should do ???
> Revo.


thats pretty high voltage, is that the lowest its stable at?


----------



## J.M.D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> thats pretty high voltage, is that the lowest its stable at?


Not really ! Core temp displays the voltage set exactly in the BIOS and CPU-Z shows the actual voltage which is FED through the MOSFETS to the CPU under load i.e 1.45 V which is pretty obvious and the Vdroop is usually worse on ASUS boards. 1.52V is still on the safe side though as 1.55V is the max on AIR.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J.M.D*
> 
> Not really ! Core temp displays the voltage set exactly in the BIOS and CPU-Z shows the actual voltage which is FED through the MOSFETS to the CPU under load i.e 1.45 V which is pretty obvious and the Vdroop is usually worse on ASUS boards. 1.52V is still on the safe side though as 1.55V is the max on AIR.


ok, well i was looking at the last pic where they both show 1.52V.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdobri*
> 
> Cpu: 965 BE
> Username: mdobri
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 3700 MHz
> ref*multi: 200*18.5
> CPU voltage: 1.384
> CPU-NB: 1.35
> nb frequency: 2000
> NB volts: 1.15
> RAM: 6GB DDR2 1066MHz 5-6-6-16 2T
> Motherboard: MSI K9N2 SLI PLATINUM Rev 1.1
> Cooling: Revoltec Freeze Tower
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 46.83


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Fellow overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already posted an overclock on 12/22/11.
> This time i tested with Intel burn test.
> Still need to run 12+ hours of prime95 blend though.
> Because i'm not so sure if Intel burn test is good to say the overclock is 100% stable.
> *Note*: the values from the screenshot are not totally the same as the validation from cpu-z, still the clock is 100% legit.
> Vcore is also a bit jumpy sometimes(1,45-1,47).
> Cpu: 955 BE
> Username: Chopper1591
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4026.8 MHz
> ref*multi: 201.34*20.0
> CPU voltage: 1.472
> CPU-NB: 1.25
> nb frequency: 2617.3
> NB volts: 1.1
> RAM: 8GB DDR3 1610.8MHz 9-9-9-24 2T
> Motherboard: Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 rev.1
> cooling: Air/H100(2*gt-1850/pull+shroud)
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 52.7
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2217166
> Compared to my previous post, now i have my h100 setup with shrouds(old 12cm fans) and as pull.
> As you see, compare with prev. post, i now have a higher clock with more vcore and still cooler.
> If u ask why, the score from the 4th run of IBT is 50.7 Gflops because i was validating the cpu-z values. If i had waited longer C&Q would've kicked in and it would show my clock as 805mhz.
> Tried it, had to re-do the stress test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If u ask why(2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hwmonitor only shows TMPIN1 and TMPIN2. This is because last week the northbridge(system) sensor of my gigabyte board died on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> BIOS says: system temp 127c and it is stuck at that value.
> Contacted GB about this isue and i can return the board to the store(webshop). But im not feeling like sending it away to have to wait like 1,5-2 weeks? As the board works perfectly besides the sensor issue.
> Ideas are always welcome.
> Happy overclocking all


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aiszaxs*
> 
> Hi - im new here
> Bought a HTPC - but ended up trying to OC it.
> Heres my 5 cent ( first time ever ocing)
> stable after 5 hr prime95
> Cpu: 955 BE
> Username: Aiszaxs
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4068,7 MHz
> ref*multi: 226*18
> CPU voltage: 1,380
> CPU-NB: ? auto
> nb frequency: 2141,7
> NB volts: ? auto
> RAM: 4GB DDR3 1333MHz 8-8-8-20-27 1T
> Motherboard: Asus M4N68T-M V2
> cooling: Coolermaster V8
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: EDIT - 50.39


Sorry I've been away for more than a week. You guys haven't been forgotten and will be added tomorrow (day after at the latest)


----------



## darrenwks

Just wondering if my phenom ii x4 965 BE could overclock well with my current mobo which is M3N78-VM http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2Plus/M3N78VM/#overview

If so approx how would Ghz can i go with a stock cooler?

Coz i might getting a HD 6950 and im afraid that i have to overclock my cpu in order not to let bottleneck occur.


----------



## J.M.D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darrenwks*
> 
> Just wondering if my phenom ii x4 965 BE could overclock well with my current mobo which is M3N78-VM http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2Plus/M3N78VM/#overview
> If so approx how would Ghz can i go with a stock cooler?
> Coz i might getting a HD 6950 and im afraid that i have to overclock my cpu in order not to let bottleneck occur.


Well darrenwks, at what resolution are you going to start your gaming arena ? The higher the resolution the lesser the CPU-Bottle necks.

But even then i would recommend you to overclock your 965 up to 3.8 GHz [ Eliminates Severe Bottle-necks at this Speed ] which is a sweet spot among these processor's, provided there is no much increment in the CPU- voltages required, as your motherboard is not in the Overclockers list, because its a 4+1 Phase & even the Mobo's VRM's are completely left open.
No heat-sink or nothing in there so you are going to be at risk with higher CPU-Voltages and higher Over-Clock's !

My advise : Put a quality heat sink above your Mobo's MOSFET's, save them and proceed to 3.8 GHz or may be more depending on how good your CPU overclocks with lower increments in Voltages.


----------



## darrenwks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J.M.D*
> 
> Well darrenwks, at what resolution are you going to start your gaming arena ? The higher the resolution the lesser the CPU-Bottle necks.
> But even then i would recommend you to overclock your 965 up to 3.8 GHz [ Eliminates Severe Bottle-necks at this Speed ] which is a sweet spot among these processor's, provided there is no much increment in the CPU- voltage required as your motherboard is not in the Overclockers list because its a 4+1 Phase & even the Mobo's VRM's are completely left open.
> No heat-sink or nothing in there so you are going to be at risk with higher CPU-Voltages and higher Over-Clock's !
> My advise : Put a quality heat sink above your Mobo's MOSFET's, save them and proceed to 3.8 GHz. ~ 4.0 GHz !!


My resolution is 1440x900 lol, what MOSFET? Did you mean i can overclock to 3.80GHz with my stock cooler? Or i have to get an aftermarket cpu heatsink?


----------



## J.M.D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darrenwks*
> 
> My resolution is 1440x900 lol, what MOSFET? Did you mean i can overclock to 3.80GHz with my stock cooler? Or i have to get an aftermarket cpu heatsink?


1440x900 ain't that bad lol !! You can overclock with any cooler on top of your Processor, provided your CPU-Core Temperature should never go above 55° Celsius. For that you must watch each CPU-Core's temperature with either CoreTemp or HW-monitor etc. But in your case i am a bit worried about your motherboards overclocking capability as its voltage regulating IC's are not having any kind of heat sinks. So there is a chance that it might over heat and thermal throttling would kick in or may be burn by itself. If you don't have any idea o what i am talking about then below i am posting pic 4 ya.


The circled area are the naked IC's w/o any heat-sink on it unlike many enthusiasts overclocking motherboards out there.

Now if you really don't care about your old motherboard, then just proceed with the CPU-Temp max limit in mind i.e a max of 55°C and a max of 1.55V.


----------



## darrenwks

How is the one with heatsink looks like? Do you suggest me to get a new mobo? If so what would you suggest? Will the hd 6950 perform its best if i stay with current mobo and not to overclock it? Lol sorry im kinda suck at this kind of things


----------



## J.M.D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darrenwks*
> 
> How is the one with heatsink looks like?



As you can see the circled part - A big heat sink is placed on the VRM's means your Mobo is ready for Over-clocking.

Quote:


> Do you suggest me to get a new mobo? If so what would you suggest?


Of course i would. The above pictorial representation Mobo is a budget board which is an Asus M5A97 AM3+, Single graphic card solution board, Priced at 95 $ on Newegg.

Now if you are looking for the Enthusiasts, more future proof and the latest chip-set from AMD then : Asus SaberTooth - 990FX [Crossfire/SLI Ready] Mobo Priced at 185 $ on Newegg.

Sorry i can only recommend Asus Mobo's as i have only experience with them and i must say i was never disappointed.

Quote:


> Will the hd 6950 perform its best if i stay with current Mobo and not to overclock it?


No it wont perform the best, unless you overclock and surely it will bottleneck with the default 3400 MHz speed. As i mentioned earlier, you need at least 3800 MHz speed or more if you have a powerful GPU like HD 6950 or n-vidia FERMI series.


----------



## darrenwks

Thanks for all ur info







i'll see if i have enough budget to some these board someday. Can the Asus M5A97 AM3+ support crossfire or sli? or it only supports one single card? Do i still need an aftermarket cpu heatsink to overclock after i got that board?









And one last thing, do i have to reinstall my OS after i installed the new board? o.o


----------



## J.M.D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darrenwks*
> 
> Thanks for all ur info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll see if i have enough budget to some these board someday. Can the Asus M5A97 AM3+ support crossfire or sli? or it only supports one single card?


Yes it do support CF but you are seriously limited on bandwidth compared to the FX series chipset. You can run a single card on Full bandwidth though, but with two GPU's either of the card will only run in x4 mode as its the limitation of the chipset on that Mobo and no way its gonna support SLI. If you really need both CF and SLI officially, then your only choice is the 990FX chip-set based Motherboard's.
Quote:


> Do i still need an aftermarket cpu heatsink to overclock after i got that board?


Yes if your CPU core temp rises above 55°C in any manner. So its almost sure that it will exceed the limit once you start overclocking with the stock-cooler.
Quote:


> And one last thing, do i have to reinstall my OS after i installed the new board? o.o


You really don't have to, unless there arises a serious conflict or BSOD's


----------



## darrenwks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J.M.D*
> 
> Yes it do support CF but you are seriously limited on bandwidth compared to the FX series chipset. You can run a single card on Full bandwidth though, but with two GPU's either of the card will only run in x4 mode as its the limitation of the chipset on that Mobo and no way its gonna support SLI. If you really need both CF and SLI officially, then your only choice is the 990FX chip-set based Motherboard's.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Do i still need an aftermarket cpu heatsink to overclock after i got that board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes if your CPU core temp rises above 55°C in any manner. So its almost sure that it will exceed the limit once you start overclocking with the stock-cooler.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And one last thing, do i have to reinstall my OS after i installed the new board? o.o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't have to, unless there arises a serious conflict or BSOD's
Click to expand...

Thanks! Really helped me a lot


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J.M.D*
> 
> 1440x900 ain't that bad lol !! You can overclock with any cooler on top of your Processor, provided your CPU-Core Temperature should never go above 55° Celsius. For that you must watch each CPU-Core's temperature with either CoreTemp or HW-monitor etc. But in your case i am a bit worried about your motherboards overclocking capability as its voltage regulating IC's are not having any kind of heat sinks. So there is a chance that it might over heat and thermal throttling would kick in or may be burn by itself. If you don't have any idea o what i am talking about then below i am posting pic 4 ya.
> 
> The circled area are the naked IC's w/o any heat-sink on it unlike many enthusiasts overclocking motherboards out there.
> Now if you really don't care about your old motherboard, then just proceed with the CPU-Temp max limit in mind i.e a max of 55°C and a max of 1.55V.


My motherboard didn't have VRM coolers when I first got it. It didn't affect stability in the least, it ran my chip at 3.8 Ghz without any Vdroop. But when running LinX, I used a infrared thermometer just out of curiousity, and they were reading 95C.....toasty

I was going through my computer bin and a wild set of Vram coolers appeared. Tossed those on and they dropped my temps to 72C under load. It isn't that big of a deal to have VRM coolers (they're rated really high, like 120C) but it definately is a good idea.

+1 for this post


----------



## zvonexp

From few days ... Tomorow getting higher frequency http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2225706


----------



## phillyd

*ATTENTION ALL MEMBERS OF THIS CLUB*
you are eligible to enter this Phenom II x4 Deneb Club


----------



## WarIV

Cpu: Phenom II X4 955 BE
Username:WarIV
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4045.6 MHz
ref*multi: 224.8*18.0
CPU voltage: 1.476
nb frequency: 2022.8 Mhz
RAM: 8GB DDR3 Corsair Vengence 1798MHz 9-9-9-24 2T
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair V-Formula 990FX 1102
cooling: SpinQ VT Thermaltake
OS: 7 64-bits


----------



## StaFForD

I don't have a screenshot as I did this back in the summer and seem to have deleted said screenshot, but this is what I have been running since then. I have re-started my quest to get to 4Ghz (now that I have some time) but I cannot seem to get any further than where I am now. Any ideas on what I can change to help hit that magical mark would be greatly appreciated. Any other info required just let me know.

Cpu: Phenom II X4 955 BE
Username: StaFForD
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3815 MHz
ref*multi: 218*17.5
CPU voltage: 1.4625
CPU/NB voltage: 1.3
NB voltage: 1.1
nb frequency: 2616 Mhz
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1163MHz 6-6-6-24-1T
Motherboard: Asus M4A79XTD EVO
cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bits


----------



## 4estGimp

This wasn't done with the specified verification programs for the specified time... but who is going to fake this OC?

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: 4estGimp
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3900 MHz
ref*multi: 200 x 19.5
CPU voltage: 1.425
CPU-NB: 1.1
nb frequency: 2000
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4096 MB DDR3 666.7 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T
Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
cooling: Corsair H70
OS: Win7 64-bit



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1420907

Until a better cooling solution is implemented, the computer is running at 3800, stock voltage and 51C.


----------



## thfallen

What i am clocked at for now.

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: thfallen
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4000.2 Mhz
ref*multi: 200 x 20
CPU voltage: 1.376
CPU-NB: 1.1
nb frequency: 2000
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 4096 MB DDR3 800.1 Mhz 9-9-9-24 2t
Motherboard: ASRock 970 Extreme4
cooling: Water
OS: Win7 64-bit


----------



## mdobri

Nice case!


----------



## Svartedal

Hello, Im new to this forum. So I'll post my CPU-Z stats for fun









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2264633


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm, this dude I know has a 965BE and he's pushing it today with his H100 attached to it only...

This thing seems to be unstoppable? Golden maybe even?

It just did 55 minutes of Prime Large FFT on 3913Mhz with 1.248v...Srsly... 1.248v..


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hmm, this dude I know has a 965BE and he's pushing it today with his H100 attached to it only...
> This thing seems to be unstoppable? Golden maybe even?
> It just did 55 minutes of Prime Large FFT on 3913Mhz with 1.248v...Srsly... 1.248v..


damn. isnt stock voltage 1.35?


----------



## Imprezzion

Yes it is haha.

By the way, it has ran 4 hours and 20 minutes of standard OCCT testing with about 2200mb RAM in use. The temps peaked at 40c. It's still stable.
Don't know how it will fare under harder stress like LinX @ All Mem but this is a VERY good start!

Did OCCT first to see if it was long term stable under low-med stress and it is









I got a pic but it's done with a phone and it has 2:30 on the clock as time ran for the test.


----------



## FlashFir

Opinions on this OC?

CPU Speed: 4.1ghz @ 1.44-1.472 (1.45v in BIOS, LLC @ Regular) - can't go to next multiplier increment without crashes/failing stability tests
CPU/NB: 2600mhz @ 1.30v

Heat via testing
Prime 95: hits 53-54.5C (rarely tads 55C)
Game (BF3): 53.*-54C

I don't think there's much to do now except pray and hope I can add more CPU/NB Voltage and that'll allow me to go higher than 4.1ghz?
And of course get a better cooler which I will *not* be doing xD


----------



## ihatelolcats

my chip is about the same. 900MHz OC isn't shabby. the heat generated after that point is ridiculous. i suggest turning LLC to max though


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> my chip is about the same. 900MHz OC isn't shabby. the heat generated after that point is ridiculous. i suggest turning LLC to max though


What will that do?
I remember seeing a wider range of voltages when it's turned to max which I equated with more likelihood for instability.


----------



## ihatelolcats

a range is ok as long as the bottom end isn't too low. LLC just adds a little extra voltage under heavy load so it doesn't droop below a stable voltage. i think on my board LLC at regular means off, not sure if its the same on yours. it may be that you can lower your core voltage a tick if you turn up LLC


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> a range is ok as long as the bottom end isn't too low. LLC just adds a little extra voltage under heavy load so it doesn't droop below a stable voltage. i think on my board LLC at regular means off, not sure if its the same on yours. it may be that you can lower your core voltage a tick if you turn up LLC


OOOH. Okay more tweaking to come today!
Thanks for the info.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> a range is ok as long as the bottom end isn't too low. LLC just adds a little extra voltage under heavy load so it doesn't droop below a stable voltage. i think on my board LLC at regular means off, not sure if its the same on yours. it may be that you can lower your core voltage a tick if you turn up LLC


Seems like extreme on my 970a-ud3 just bumps up the voltage. works perfectly though! I lost a degree or two.

I had to move it down one notch below 1.4 and then it shows up now as 1.424-1.44... very strange. Tighter range perhaps?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Seems like extreme on my 970a-ud3 just bumps up the voltage. works perfectly though! I lost a degree or two.
> I had to move it down one notch below 1.4 and then it shows up now as 1.424-1.44... very strange. Tighter range perhaps?


sounds about right. if it's stable i think you found the sweet spot


----------



## ihatelolcats

does disabling cores help achieve a higher clock speed?


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> does disabling cores help achieve a higher clock speed?


Insofar as you're hitting the 55C (or was it 62C?) heat wall.

Disabling cores will give you more HEAT headroom to increase voltage/clockspeeds since your max temperature under stress testing will be lower as a dual/tri core than as a quad core. Because you have 1 less core producing heat!

If heat isn't your max, then there's a chance it might but in principle: Disabling and enabling is for the heat wall.

Sometimes those cores aren't as stable so you need to kick more voltage into them = more heat for a stable OC with UNLOCKED cores. So in that sense they might limit you as well.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Insofar as you're hitting the 55C (or was it 62C?) heat wall.
> Disabling cores will give you more HEAT headroom to increase voltage/clockspeeds since your max temperature under stress testing will be lower as a dual/tri core than as a quad core. Because you have 1 less core producing heat!
> If heat isn't your max, then there's a chance it might but in principle: Disabling and enabling is for the heat wall.
> Sometimes those cores aren't as stable so you need to kick more voltage into them = more heat for a stable OC with UNLOCKED cores. So in that sense they might limit you as well.


neat, thanks. might try it out sometime


----------



## rogha189

Cpu: 965 BE
Username: rogha189
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4000.21 MhZ
ref*multi: 200.01 x 20.0
CPU voltage: 1.432
CPU-NB: 1.35
nb frequency: 2000
NB volts: 1.3
RAM: 16GB DDR3 1600 MHz 9-9-9-27
Motherboard: MSI 970A-G46
cooling: Coolmaster Hyper 212 Plus 120mm // Mesh case // Arctic Silver 5
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 50.79



edit: need to do some reconfiguring on my cases airflow I think. Didnt get a modular power supply and it's an issue :\

should i be concerned with operating temps in the 45-55 range?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Are those temperatures idle or 100% load?

If they are 100% load than you have nothing to worry about. If those are idle temps, you could try adding a second fan on the rear of the heat sink for a push pull effect to lower the temperature.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

As you guys may have noticed, I've been away for a while and haven't updated the thread is almost a month. For the next couple of months I'm going to be either out of town or supremely busy, so unfortunately I won't be able to regularly update the thread or spreadsheets. If someone wants to take over, I'd be happy to pass the baton and give all OP privileges to you as well as access to the spreadsheets. Just shoot me a PM and I'll forward it to a mod to get the ownership moved to you. However if you guys are cool with it being updated on a once a month basis, just ignore this message.


----------



## Singledigit

If anyone dares to take the baton of keeping this up, here is mine!

Cpu: 965 BE
Username: Singledigit
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4013.44
ref*multi: 200.67*20
CPU voltage: 1.42
CPU-NB: 1.3125
nb frequency: 2608.6 MHz
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 16GB DDR3 1333 MHz 7-7-7-21
Motherboard: Asus M5A97
cooling: Coolmaster Hyper 212 Plus 120mm // Push-Pull Config // Arctic Silver 5
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: ? (not sure how to measure this or what it is really)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2300931


----------



## Stilgar

Hay peple i am new here also phenom 955 knucklehead of course, i push it on Sabourtooth 990FX with CM 212+ (pushpull 2x excalibur) and Kingston Hyper PC3-10700 1600 mhz .

Any way here is a thing;









This setup works 24h on prime:
215x19.5, 1.476V, CPU/NB Freq 2150mhz(default voltage 1.150V), NB 1.9V(1.8def), SB 1.1V,, ram is set on 1728 8-9-8-27 1.7V, temp 60 tuching 61 (bios temp, not core temp)

Then when i try to rise NB on 2580(ex 2400) or 2380(ex2200) mhz on 1.3V or 1.35 or 1.4V after 1 hour on prime sistem bluescreens , then, 216x19.5 1.76v,CPU/NB 2380 on 1.3, 1.35, 1.4V also with 200*21 also on 1.476, NB 2400 on 1.3 , 1.35, 1.4V, the rest setup SB,NB,Ram CL was the same as mantioned, and again BlUe crap hapend.

I tryed riseing voltage on CPU 1.5v or/and CPU/NB frq on 1.5, but temp got over 62-63 witch wasnt acseptable.

Only thing i can think of is to by better ram, mine is Kingston Hyper PC3-10700 witch is native 667(1333) it is declared, sold and works on 1600mhz also i overclocked it sucsefuly on 1730 on 1.7V

Also to mantion PSU CM SilentPro 700W, so stabile 12.200V for hevy clockking.

P.S. When i rise my FSB/Bus speed, CPU/NB (and mem clock(normaly)) rises, for instance FSB 215 pushes by default CPU/NB freq from 2000 to 2150mhz, 2200 to 2380, 2400 to 2580.

Any idea what to try next to make it stabile on higher NB 2380(2200)mhz or 2580(2400)mhz?


----------



## SergAkaDuHa

Please add me to the list

NB Frequency 2830MHz



Uploaded with ImageShack.us








:thumb:


----------



## ihatelolcats

i tried disabling cores 2 and 4 for superpi in bios, but it was unstable. at the same frequency and everything with four cores it was relatively stable. why?


----------



## litlit

Cpu: 965 BE
Username: litlit
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4GHz
ref*multi: 200 * 20
CPU voltage: ~1.440
CPU-NB: 1.1
nb frequency: 2000
NB volts: 1.145
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T
Motherboard: Asus 990fx extreme3
cooling: GELID Tranquillo
OS: 7 64-bit


----------



## litlit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergAkaDuHa*
> 
> Please add me to the list
> NB Frequency 2830MHz
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Just find out we have almost the same setup.


----------



## SergAkaDuHa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litlit*
> 
> Just find out we have almost the same setup.


Hahaha























I want to upgrade my GPU.. Not sure if i should crossfire or sell the one i have and go with HD7870


----------



## litlit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergAkaDuHa*
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to upgrade my GPU.. Not sure if i should crossfire or sell the one i have and go with HD7870


I did some research on this too. The conclusion is that the 7870 is double the price and 40% bertter in performance. I also found out that 6850 can handle most games in 1080p high/ultra configuration (40-60 fps). So I would go for 6850 XF. that can really double the fps!







Make sure the PSU is good enough.


----------



## mrradeon6950

Cpu: 965 BE
Username: mrradeon6950
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4018mhz
ref*multi: 200*20
CPU voltage: 1.440
CPU-NB: 1.340
nb frequency: 2209.9mhz
NB volts: 1.3
RAM: 8x2GB DDR3 1866 corsair dominator GT 9-9-9-24 1T
Motherboard: GA-890GPA-UD3H
cooling: Thremaltake Frio OCK
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 49.7

Hi guys. Can I join here? This is my share of my AMD phenom x4 965be Overclocking. I will just post later for my stability

test from prime95. Im not done yet stress my cpu. im planning to have atleast 8 hours of stability test.


----------



## litlit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrradeon6950*
> 
> Cpu: 965 BE
> Username: mrradeon6950
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4018mhz
> ref*multi: 200*20
> CPU voltage: 1.440
> CPU-NB: 1.340
> nb frequency: 2209.9mhz
> NB volts: 1.3
> RAM: 8x2GB DDR3 1866 corsair dominator GT 9-9-9-24 1T
> Motherboard: GA-890GPA-UD3H
> cooling: Thremaltake Frio OCK
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 49.7
> Hi guys. Can I join here? This is my share of my AMD phenom x4 965be Overclocking. I will just post later for my stability
> test from prime95. Im not done yet stress my cpu. im planning to have atleast 8 hours of stability test.


I once increase the NB to 2600. But the benchmark is almost the same as 2000. So I change it back to 2000.


----------



## litlit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrradeon6950*
> 
> Cpu: 965 BE
> Username: mrradeon6950
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4018mhz
> ref*multi: 200*20
> CPU voltage: 1.440
> CPU-NB: 1.340
> nb frequency: 2209.9mhz
> NB volts: 1.3
> RAM: 8x2GB DDR3 1866 corsair dominator GT 9-9-9-24 1T
> Motherboard: GA-890GPA-UD3H
> cooling: Thremaltake Frio OCK
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 49.7
> Hi guys. Can I join here? This is my share of my AMD phenom x4 965be Overclocking. I will just post later for my stability
> test from prime95. Im not done yet stress my cpu. im planning to have atleast 8 hours of stability test.


Welcome! Please add your Rig.
1. go to my profile
2. go to your rigs.
3. build your rig.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litlit*
> 
> I once increase the NB to 2600. But the benchmark is almost the same as 2000. So I change it back to 2000.


which benchmark?


----------



## litlit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> which benchmark?


3dmark Vantage.


----------



## mrradeon6950




----------



## mrradeon6950

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litlit*
> 
> Welcome! Please add your Rig.
> 1. go to my profile
> 2. go to your rigs.
> 3. build your rig.


Just done adding my rig in my profile. wew!!


----------



## litlit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrradeon6950*
> 
> Just done adding my rig in my profile. wew!!


OK! Now edit your signature, Enable the rig at the bottom of the signature. Then we can see it.


----------



## mrradeon6950

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litlit*
> 
> OK! Now edit your signature, Enable the rig at the bottom of the signature. Then we can see it.


Here you go


----------



## blode

just plugged 50+ values from 4000MHz+ on both charts to come up with this comparison between the chips

Code:



Code:


       Frequency       Vcore           CPU-NB          NB Frequency    NB voltage
955    4083.795918     1.472489796     1.232439024     2485.791667     1.183255814
965    4078.788462     1.491557692     1.267027027     2488.020408     1.162525

why is the 965 worse? what did they change and why do they sell it for more?


----------



## mrradeon6950

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blode*
> 
> just plugged 50+ values from 4000MHz+ on both charts to come up with this comparison between the chips
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Frequency       Vcore           CPU-NB          NB Frequency    NB voltage
> 955    4083.795918     1.472489796     1.232439024     2485.791667     1.183255814
> 965    4078.788462     1.491557692     1.267027027     2488.020408     1.162525
> 
> why is the 965 worse? what did they change and why do they sell it for more?[/
> 
> for me 965 is even worse when it comes to OC. I cant make it stable when its already 4ghz with 1.425v. It made me go for 1.475v. compare to 955 it can stable even on 4ghz @4.0ghz


----------



## SergAkaDuHa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litlit*
> 
> I did some research on this too. The conclusion is that the 7870 is double the price and 40% bertter in performance. I also found out that 6850 can handle most games in 1080p high/ultra configuration (40-60 fps). So I would go for 6850 XF. that can really double the fps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure the PSU is good enough.


Yeah i just got a new Full HD screen so i am really looking into upgrading my GPU. I think adding another 1 would be the cheapest option for me plus i wont have to worry about the new GPU until next year probably.

I have TThermaltake Toughpower XT 775 it should handle it, no problem.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

After quite some neglect, the thread should be all updated. Be sure to check the charts to see your name and data is correct.


----------



## mrradeon6950

Thank you so much for updating the list.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrradeon6950*
> 
> Thank you so much for updating the list.


No problem, I haven't forgot about you guys like the last owner of this thread. Just real busy with school. The spreadsheets will be kept, just delayed.


----------



## Revolution996

Revolution996
955 BE
C3
Asus M4N75TD (pants)
ThermalTake Frio OC
Corsair HX1050
HAF 932



Going to get an Asrock Fatality Professional 990fx mobo soon.......









Revo.


----------



## Balto

Hey guys. I think I'm ready to join the 4ghz ranks. But I'm wondering, is it possible on air...? What I have atm is...

955 BE (stock atm).

Xigmatek Loki heatsink.

700w OCZ PSU.

Foxconn A9DA-S mobo.

If not I do wanna get at least 3.5ghz...

Also, yes, I have decent case airflow.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balto*
> 
> Hey guys. I think I'm ready to join the 4ghz ranks. But I'm wondering, is it possible on air...? What I have atm is...
> 
> 955 BE (stock atm).
> 
> Xigmatek Loki heatsink.
> 
> 700w OCZ PSU.
> 
> Foxconn A9DA-S mobo.
> 
> If not I do wanna get at least 3.5ghz...
> 
> Also, yes, I have decent case airflow.


What stepping CPU?

Edit

Hah, just realized i have the highest C2 955 clock







Pretty happy with that!

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ihatelolcats

i have 7 days of uptime on 4.2ghz on air. i haven't crashed at this clock yet actually. had for about 2 months i reckon
thats with skyrim, bf3, video encoding, matlab, heavy flash etc
your mileage may vary


----------



## Balto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bringonblink*
> 
> What stepping CPU?
> Edit
> Hah, just realized i have the highest C2 955 clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with that!
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


I have C3 stepping. At least that's what CPU-Z tells me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i have 7 days of uptime on 4.2ghz on air. i haven't crashed at this clock yet actually. had for about 2 months i reckon
> thats with skyrim, bf3, video encoding, matlab, heavy flash etc
> your mileage may vary


I see. I must try it then.


----------



## alick

Do it! I been been running for months now at 4.25ghz doing pretty much what the other guy is doing.

I have C3 stepping. At least that's what CPU-Z tells me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i have 7 days of uptime on 4.2ghz on air. i haven't crashed at this clock yet actually. had for about 2 months i reckon
> thats with skyrim, bf3, video encoding, matlab, heavy flash etc
> your mileage may vary


I see. I must try it then.[/quote]

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Balto

I am annoyed >.>. Whenever I try to budge the multiplier (even from 16.0-16.5) it just blackscreens on boot and I have to reset the BIOS to get it back to normal...

Also, I can't seem to find a solution to this anywhere. Or a reason. I know my mobo and PSU are perfectly capable of handling the load... And my mobo has the latest flash... aaa.....


----------



## Balto

Add meh to the list >DDD

I promise I ran it for 2 hours... Idk why but it would erase a minute as it added one. I started it at 8:14 and stopped it at 10:24.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bringonblink*
> 
> What stepping CPU?
> Edit
> Hah, just realized i have the highest C2 955 clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with that!
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> I have C3 stepping. At least that's what CPU-Z tells me.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i have 7 days of uptime on 4.2ghz on air. i haven't crashed at this clock yet actually. had for about 2 months i reckon
> thats with skyrim, bf3, video encoding, matlab, heavy flash etc
> your mileage may vary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. I must try it then.
Click to expand...

You can pretty much hit 4 with that chip

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balto*
> 
> Add meh to the list >DDD
> I promise I ran it for 2 hours... Idk why but it would erase a minute as it added one. I started it at 8:14 and stopped it at 10:24.


70 degrees c max? Damn that's a bit hot, i wouldnt go over 55 personally. Do you have high ambients?


----------



## Balto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bringonblink*
> 
> 70 degrees c max? Damn that's a bit hot, i wouldnt go over 55 personally. Do you have high ambients?


Yes I do. My house is always between 77 and 82 degrees. + My comp is in a really bad spot because my mom won't let me put it anywhere else. I plan on getting an H60 in the next 4-5 days. That should greatly help my temps.

Oh also, a full night of BF3 (From about 11 to 3:30 in the morning) the max temp I got was 66C.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balto*
> 
> Yes I do. My house is always between 77 and 82 degrees. + My comp is in a really bad spot because my mom won't let me put it anywhere else. I plan on getting an H60 in the next 4-5 days. That should greatly help my temps.
> Oh also, a full night of BF3 (From about 11 to 3:30 in the morning) the max temp I got was 66C.


Oh ok, well as long as you can handle the temps here is what i would recommend.

CPU @ 3.8 @ 1.4-1.425
[email protected] @ 1.37--1.425 (cpu/nb)
[email protected] 1333 @ 7 7 7 21 28 1t @ 1.6-1.8v
HTT @ 1.8-2.2ghz

Again, if you could post the memory section of cpu z that would help

EDIT

If those settings dont work lower your bus to around 220 and increase the cpu multiplier. Might need a touch more cpu voltage though


----------



## Balto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bringonblink*
> 
> Oh ok, well as long as you can handle the temps here is what i would recommend.
> CPU @ 3.8 @ 1.4-1.425
> [email protected] @ 1.37--1.425 (cpu/nb)
> [email protected] 1333 @ 7 7 7 21 28 1t @ 1.6-1.8v
> HTT @ 1.8-2.2ghz
> Again, if you could post the memory section of cpu z that would help
> EDIT
> If those settings dont work lower your bus to around 220 and increase the cpu multiplier. Might need a touch more cpu voltage though


I can't touch the multiplier for some reason. It just blackscreens me on boot and I have to reset the BIOS. And my RAM is crap lol. It's already unstable and I do tend to freeze/crash a lot in BF3.


----------



## theamdman

I'd like some stuff set straight here....

I Don't use windows 7. Must be fixed. Vista Business 64bit.
it's Noctua NH-D14.









well, at least the voltage is right.


----------



## brownpride1986

hello how do i become a member


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownpride1986*
> 
> hello how do i become a member


It's not really a club with a "You're in, you're out"

I can add you're overclock to the spreadsheets, if you follow the format in the OP.

However, just subscribe and be a contributing member to this thread, that's about it


----------



## catalyst

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: catalyst
Stepping: C2
Frequency: 3731 MHz
ref*multi: 201.7*18.5
CPU voltage: 1.4500
CPU-NB: 1.1500
nb frequency: 2420 MHZ
NB volts: 1.1500
RAM: 8GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1613 MHz 8-8-8-24 2T
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 990FX
cooling: Air/Noctua D14
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 50.6128


----------



## malmental

Cpu: 975 BE
Username: malmental-pheen
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4018.4 MHz
ref*multi: 200.92* 20
CPU voltage: 1.408v
CPU-NB: 1.100
nb frequency: 2009 MHZ
NB volts: 1.1500
RAM: 8GB DDR3 Wintec Industries 1608 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T
Motherboard: GA-990XA-UD3
cooling: XIGMATEK cobra - d984 92mm HYPRO
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51.31GOPS



SiSoftware Sandra

Display
Connection : Local Computer

Processor Arithmetic
Analysing...
Aggregated Score : 51.31GOPS
Result ID : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 975 Processor (4C 4GHz, 2GHz IMC, 4x 512kB L2, 6MB L3)
Speed : 4018MHz
Capacity : 4Unit(s)
Power : 147.49W
Finished Successfully : Yes

Processor Multi-Media
Analysing...
Aggregated Score : 87.84MPix/s
Result ID : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 975 Processor (4C 4GHz, 2GHz IMC, 4x 512kB L2, 6MB L3)
Speed : 4018MHz
Capacity : 4Unit(s)
Power : 147.49W
Finished Successfully : Yes

.NET Arithmetic
Analysing...
Aggregated Score : 19.91GOPS
Result ID : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 975 Processor (4C 4GHz, 2GHz IMC, 4x 512kB L2, 6MB L3)
Speed : 4018MHz
Capacity : 4Unit(s)
Power : 147.49W
Finished Successfully : Yes

.NET Multi-Media
Analysing...
Aggregated Score : 18.72MPix/s
Result ID : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 975 Processor (4C 4GHz, 2GHz IMC, 4x 512kB L2, 6MB L3)
Speed : 4018MHz
Capacity : 4Unit(s)
Power : 147.49W
Finished Successfully : Yes

Memory Bandwidth
Analysing...
Aggregated Score : 12.284GB/s
Result ID : ATI (AMD) RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B); 2x 4GB Wintec DIMM DDR3 (1.61GHz) PC3-12800 (9-9-9-24 4-33-9-5)
Speed : 1608MHz
Capacity : 8192MB
Power : 40.35W
Finished Successfully : Yes


----------



## FINDingCLARITY

955_4ghz.jpg 800k .jpg file


Cpu: 955 BE
Username: ALFMOONSPACE-MO
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4013.51 MHz
ref*multi: 200.68*20
CPU voltage: 1.488
CPU-NB: 1.30
nb frequency: 2600
NB volts: 1.30
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T
Motherboard: Asus M5A97
cooling: 212+ PUSH/PULL
OS: 7 Ultimate 64-bit
GFLOPS: 50.5

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2394691


----------



## FlashFir

How high should I be able to clock my 955?

Where is the wall for the Phenom II's?
I upgraded from a Hyper212+ to my Noctua NH-D14 and I dropped a few degrees, meaning I can hit one voltage notch higher.

However I was already at 4.2ghz and to boot into 4.4ghz I had to up it to a killer 1.5v which resulted in temps above 55C during Prime95...

It seems like the better cooling should only net me 100-200mhz???


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> How high should I be able to clock my 955?
> Where is the wall for the Phenom II's?
> I upgraded from a Hyper212+ to my Noctua NH-D14 and I dropped a few degrees, meaning I can hit one voltage notch higher.
> However I was already at 4.2ghz and to boot into 4.4ghz I had to up it to a killer 1.5v which resulted in temps above 55C during Prime95...
> It seems like the better cooling should only net me 100-200mhz???


4.2 is just about the ceiling for stability generally. some can't go over 4.0
if you can do 3 runs of prime95 at 4.4 without it going above 58C then id say you have a winner there. 1.5v is ok to run, 1.55 is the max safe


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> How high should I be able to clock my 955?
> Where is the wall for the Phenom II's?
> I upgraded from a Hyper212+ to my Noctua NH-D14 and I dropped a few degrees, meaning I can hit one voltage notch higher.
> However I was already at 4.2ghz and to boot into 4.4ghz I had to up it to a killer 1.5v which resulted in temps above 55C during Prime95...
> It seems like the better cooling should only net me 100-200mhz???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.2 is just about the ceiling for stability generally. some can't go over 4.0
> if you can do 3 runs of prime95 at 4.4 without it going above 58C then id say you have a winner there. 1.5v is ok to run, 1.55 is the max safe
Click to expand...

Thanks! I had a suspicion but didn't know if beyond 4.2 was feasible.

I'm guessing I won't be able to go much higher then







It's working great though so no _real_ need. Trusty Phenom II chuggin' away @ all my games.

I'll have to sit around for Piledriver or if I decide to go Ivy bridge in the next few months!


----------



## theamdman

Lowest vCore in the Club to date...


----------



## EyesDilated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> Lowest vCore in the Club to date...


Why not push it further? looks like you got some headroom as far as voltage goes


----------



## theamdman

I don't with cooling, but ill try


----------



## EyesDilated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> I don't with cooling, but ill try


But you have a Noctua D14, you gotta push that thing lol


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CokeandAcid*
> 
> Why not push it further? looks like you got some headroom as far as voltage goes


I agree, for some nice gains crank up that NB frequency! That's just a waste leaving it at 2000!

Ahh man i'm still quite proud of my overclock on there:

bringonblink C2 3922 210*18.5 1.51 2750 4GB DDR3 1412MHz 6-6-6-18-1T

highest C2 overclock, with nice high NB, overclocked ram a little with low timings









It always pained me that i never hit 4.0....

But i've just come into a brand new Crosshair V formula, 965 C3 and 8 gigs of corsair ddr3... hoping to break the barrier soon!


----------



## Balto

Guys I'm wondering... Can an unstable oc cause your system to completely lock up? Like just freeze randomly?


----------



## brownpride1986

MAYBE


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balto*
> 
> Guys I'm wondering... Can an unstable oc cause your system to completely lock up? Like just freeze randomly?


yes it can! Its happen to me


----------



## Balto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> yes it can! Its happen to me


Because it's been happening to me recently. Although it was happening to me before I started overclocking... Thing that sucks is that I can get 4.0ghz... Any suggestions guys to make it a stable 4.0? I'm thinking of turning the voltage past what I normally bump it (+20mv) what's the safe level for 955 BE?


----------



## truckerguy

you are good up to 1.55 as long as temps stay ok


----------



## bringonblink

Freezing for me happens at high temps

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chromoly

Cpu: 965 BE
Username: Chromoly
Stepping: C3
Frequency: ~3893.46 MHz
ref*multi: ~199.7*19.5
CPU voltage: ~1.428-1.440 full load
CPU-NB voltage: 1.1
nb frequency: ~2595.8
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1597.4MHz 8-8-8-24 2T
Motherboard: Asus M5A99X EVO
cooling: Hyper 212 Evo (Push)
OS: 7 64-bit

Stable with Cool&Quet + C1E=ENABLED! ;D
DIGI/VRM=default
Offset OC
Ambient Temp: 26C
CPU Bus/PEG -1 to 199, not stable at 200 (round error after 1h in prim95 blend, core->4)


----------



## Vexperience

Hello there, been a long time reader of overclock forums and finally decided to make an account to post my results.

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: Vexperience
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4305mhz
ref*multi: 205*21
CPU voltage: 1.52
CPU-NB voltage: 1.2
nb frequency: 2255
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1366MHz 9-9-9-24 1T PNY
Motherboard: Asus M5A78L-M LX PLUS
cooling: Hyper 212 Evo
OS: 7 64-bit
Status: Stable










Also, I've been close to getting 4.4 stable so I will def post screens if I am able to get a higher overclock that is stable.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexperience*
> 
> Hello there, been a long time reader of overclock forums and finally decided to make an account to post my results.
> 
> Cpu: 955 BE
> Username: Vexperience
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4305mhz
> ref*multi: 205*21
> CPU voltage: 1.52
> CPU-NB voltage: 1.2
> nb frequency: 2255
> NB volts: 1.2
> RAM: 8GB DDR3 1366MHz 9-9-9-24 1T PNY
> Motherboard: Asus M5A78L-M LX PLUS
> cooling: Hyper 212 Evo
> OS: 7 64-bit
> Status: Stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've been close to getting 4.4 stable so I will def post screens if I am able to get a higher overclock that is stable.


Whoa. What kind of ambients do you have? I upgraded to a Noctua D14 and I'm in socal weather which is pretty temperate. I'm wondering if I can get the same kind of overclock.


----------



## ihatelolcats

yeah what was your max temp


----------



## Vexperience

My room temp is usually somewhere around 25c.

Max temp was 60

Idle is 38-40


----------



## ihatelolcats

it's strange your GFLOPS are so low. i get above 50 at only 4.1GHz. is it some setting different in linx i wonder?
also can you post a screenshot of your result with your username visible? that's the club rules, maybe i missed it in that picture though


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexperience*
> 
> My room temp is usually somewhere around 25c.
> 
> Max temp was 60
> 
> Idle is 38-40


! Mine are cooler. So... what kind of TIM do you use and how do you apply it? That's the last variable between me and you. Aside from each chip's limit.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> it's strange your GFLOPS are so low. i get above 50 at only 4.1GHz. is it some setting different in linx i wonder?
> also can you post a screenshot of your result with your username visible? that's the club rules, maybe i missed it in that picture though


i think your motherboard might be throttling you mate. it does that so the VRMs don't catch fire when you overload them. that would explain the low GFLOPS
M5A78L-M LX PLUS only has 3+1 power phase, it's not recommended for OCing


----------



## Vexperience

Just using stock 212 paste, lightly applied.

And I havent seen any throttling yet, ive watched the clocks/volts for almost an hour of stressing, not a big deal to me really; it seems I have a stable overclock and its been this way for some months now.


----------



## ihatelolcats

but, unless i'm missing something, it has lower performance than the stock clocks. the lowest clock speed (3.4GHZ) on the list has 45GFLOPS. now tell me something isn't wrong here


----------



## Vexperience

You're right, the gflops are terribly low I didnt even notice.

Im fooling around with some settings and will post with average gflops.


----------



## ihatelolcats

well your max in the screenshot is 53.3 which is right on, i imagine that was one of the first results. and as things got hotter the scores got lower. if it's not throttling then i don't know what the problem could be


----------



## Vexperience

Ok well, I have turrned LLC off, but after the first result of 53 gflops, I drop down to 800mhz/1.1 vcore

What could be the issue

Edit: It seems linx has something to do with it, Im now running prime95 at 4.3ghz at 1.5vcore with my ram at 1600mhz and cpuz is showing no vdroops or throttling.


----------



## brad1138

Just an update, I am already in @ 3960 MHZ

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: Brad1138
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4141.05
ref*multi: 230*18
CPU voltage: 1.475
CPU-NB: default
nb frequency: 2400
NB volts: default
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 1T
Motherboard: MSI 760GM-E51
cooling: XIGMATEK HDT-SD964 92mm
OS: 7 64-bit & Ubuntu 12.04
GFLOPS: 52.5

Stable: Yes


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Should be all updated up to this point. Feel free to double check your info. The dude with the 975, you're in the 965 spreadsheet with a little note in the stepping column that you're on a 975 instead of me making a sheet with one entry.

As for me not updating in a while, there seems to be something wrong with my notifications with my subscriptions, it keeps saving that there hasn't been any new posts in over a month, which is obviously false. I'm also not on very much, but it DOES get updated...just not as frequently as it did when I was in high school. I simply bookmarked the OP, so I can check semi-daily.

Fire me a PM if it hasn't been done in over a week, so I get an email notification on my phone to do it.









As for the nom II's, have you guys run into any issues with these chips at all in terms of electromigration? Now that they are older, and have been running decent clocks for literally years, has anyone noticed a drop off in stability? I'm sitting mine at 3.6 (I think, it's been that long) and it's rock solid, server stable.


----------



## werks

Cpu: 965 BE
Username: werks
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4093.5
ref*multi: 241*17
CPU voltage: 1.5125
CPU-NB: 1.35
nb frequency: 2889.7
NB volts: 1.28
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1920MHz 8-9-10-28 1T
Motherboard: Gigabyle M4A89TD Pro Usb3
cooling: Hyper 212+
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 52.7

anyone got any tips or recommendations?


----------



## PachAz

I had my 965BE C3 on 3.9Ghz for two years, but recently this year the computer has been freezing and shutting down while beeing clocked. I have installed windows (xp 32) several times etc, but the problem still occurs. Now im running stock settings and it works fine. I have also had problems with the computer not entering windows or booting while beeing clocked. I have to reset the cmos to get it work again. Usually these problems only occured on 3.9+ ghz before, but now its messed up.

This issue also gets worse if i have many programs running the same times and browsing multiple web pages. I have tested my memories with memtest86 several times, without errors.

Im thinking of doing a fresh install of windows 7 and redo my clock from the beginning. When I think about it, i dont think I have ever had a stable setup. I post my current settings tomorrow.


----------



## truckerguy

more then likly you need a bump in CPU/NB voltage


----------



## PachAz

What I can remember is that I was running 1.55v cpu voltage, and around 1.48 in cpu/nb voltage.


----------



## truckerguy

that a high cpu/nb voltage I hope your not about to burn the IMC of your cpu


----------



## PachAz

Maybe its damaged alreaddy, i run water colling 35-37 in idle, 57 full load.


----------



## PachAz

Okay, today I mounted my water cooling system again, and I try to overclock my cpu as I did before. Unfortiunatly I cant remeber the settings.

CPU: Phenom II 965BE C3
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair III Formula
RAM: Patriot Black Edition 4GB, 1600mhz
Cooling: Water cooling, 240 radiator, EK water block, MP350, etc.
System: Win XP pro 32bit
Clock Speed: 3.960Ghz

I did som testing with prime95, and you can see my results below, maybe this data can tell you something, and what could be done to get a more stable clock. Settings that were used the whole time:

FBS Freq: 220
CPU Ratio: 19
DRAM: auto
CPU/NB Freq: 2640
HT Link Speed: 1980
DRAM Timing: auto
CPU Voltage: (I changed this on every run)
CPU/NB Voltage: (I changed this on every run)
CPU VDDA Voltage: auto
DRAM Voltage: 1.76v
HT Voltage: auto
NB Voltage: auto
NB 1.8v Voltage: auto
SB Voltage: auto
3.3v Voltage: auto
5v Voltage: auto
12v Voltage: auto

GART Error: disabled
Microcode Updation: disabled
Cool n Quiet: disabled
ACPI SRAT Table: disabled
CIE Support: disabled
Advanced Clock Calibration: disabled
CPU Stread Spectrum: disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: disabled
Extreme OV: enabled
Load Line Calibration: enabled

*Test 1*
CPU Voltage: 1.55v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.4v
Highest temp: 59C
Runtime before crash: 4 minutes

*Test 2*
CPU Voltage: 1.50v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.4v
Highest temp: 54C
Runtime before crash: 2 minutes

*Test 3*
CPU Voltage: 1.5250v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.4v
Highest temp: 57C
Runtime before crash: 6 minutes

*Test 4*
CPU Voltage: 1.5125v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.4v
Highest temp: 54C
Runtime before crash: 7 minutes

*Test 5*
CPU Voltage: 1.5125v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.43v
Highest temp: 52C
Runtime before crash: 6 minutes
(extra cooling fan)

*Test 6*
CPU Voltage: 1.5125v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.450v
Highest temp: 55C
Runtime before crash: 1 minutes
(extra cooling fan)

*Test 7*
CPU Voltage: 1.5125v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.475v
Highest temp: 54C
Runtime before crash: 1 minutes
(extra cooling fan)

*Test 8*
CPU Voltage: 1.5125v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.475v
Highest temp: 54C
Runtime before crash: 10 minutes
(extra cooling fan)
Test 7 and 8, same setting used but different runtime before crash??

*Test 9*
CPU Voltage: 1.5250v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.475v
Highest temp: 55C
Runtime before crash: 3 minutes
(extra cooling fan)

*Test 10*
CPU Voltage: 1.525v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.4875v
Highest temp: 56C
Runtime before crash: 9 minutes
(extra cooling fan)

*Test 11*
CPU Voltage: 1.5125v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.4875v
Highest temp: 54C
Runtime before crash: 4 minutes
(extra cooling fan)

As we can see, test 8 and 10 was the most succesfull ones. Any sugestions on what settings I should run? If im not wrong I managed around 3 hours prime95 with similar settings 2.5-3 years ago. Idle temp with water cooling is around 35C and load is 60C at most, with 1.55 CPU voltage. I dont know why im running hot though, I have lapped and polished CPU and water block, along with a little bit thermal paste.


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi...

I bought this one form ebay (second hand) PHENOM II X4 980

Do you think that is a good chip?... I´ll mount for the next week

HDZ980FBK4DGM

CACDC AC 1118APM

Thank you and sorry for my english.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi...
> I bought this one form ebay (second hand) PHENOM II X4 980
> Do you think that is a good chip?... I´ll mount for the next week
> HDZ980FBK4DGM
> CACDC AC 1118APM
> Thank you and sorry for my english.


It's just an upclocked 955. Decent chip for everything you want to do on a computer


----------



## 4thKor

Found this messin' around. I'm OC'd at a little over 4Ghz and have been running FAH in TC for a bit (Team- Birds of Prey). Thought I might see if ya'll are interested in new members.

965-BE on Asus M5A97 w/8gb GSkill RipJaws


----------



## ghot

*QUESTION:*

This comp has been running 24/7 for three years at these settings.....the screenshot below is 2 hours into Prime95 v25.11.1.0

What setting could I possibly change to get the cores, running at closer to the same speed......core 3 is on crack and core 1 is on downers. I assume that its one of my voltage settings.....maybe add some to HT voltage (currently on auto)...or some other voltage??

Windows XP Pro 32 bit w/SP3
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition 125W OC'd to 3.8Ghz (C2 stepping)
ASUS M4N82 Deluxe nVidia 980a SLI ATX Motherboard
ASUS AMI 0802 BIOS
Realtek ALC888/1200 nVidia MCP72 HD Audio
EVGA 015-P3-1580-AR GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit
Corsair Dominator CM2X2048-8500C5D Dual Channel [5-5-5-15-22-2T-2.1v]
SATA WD 300GB Velociraptor
WD 1TB Caviar Black FALS
WD 1TB Caviar Black FAEX
LG GH22LS30 CD/DVD Burner
PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750W Quad EPS12V
ViewSonic G90FB Black 19" CRT Monitor
Generic Harman Kardon (3)
Logitech Optical M-BT96a
Coolermaster ATCS 840 Full Tower Case
3x230mm, 1x120mm, Optional: 3x Scythe S-Flex SFF21G 120mm
ZALMAN CNPS 10X Extreme CPU Cooler
SteelSeries 6GV2 Keyboard

CPU Ratio = 18.50x
FSB Freq. = 200Mhz
PCIE Freq. = 100Mhz (locked)
DRAM Freq. = 1066Mhz
CPU/NB Freq. = 2600Mhz
HT Link Speed = 2.0Ghz

CPU Volatge = 1.425v
CPU/NB Voltage = 1.25v
CPU/VDDA = Auto
DRAM Voltage = 2.20v
HT Voltage = Auto
NB Voltage = 1.20v
nForce200 Voltage = Auto
CPU/LDT Spread Spectrum = Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum = Disabled
SATA Spread Spectrum = Disabled
PCI Spread Spectrum = Disabled

Channel A Clock Skew = Auto/300ps
Channel B Clock Skew = Auto/150ps

DQS Timing User Controls = Auto
DRAM Command Rate = 2T
DRAM Timing Mode = Both

DRAM Timings DCT0 1st Information
TCL = 5
TRCD = 5
TRP = 5
TRTP = Auto
TRAS = 15
TRC = 22
TWR = Auto
TRRD = Auto

CPU Advanced:

ACPI SRAT Table = Enabled
CPU Prefetching = Enabled

Bank Interleaving = Auto
Channel Interleaving = Auto
MEM CLK Tri State C3 = Disabled
MEM Hole Remapping = Enabled
DCT Unganged Mode = Enabled

Advanced Chipset:

Northbridge/ECC = all Disabled
Southbridge
Graphic Adapter = PCIE VGA 1st
SB ACPI HPET Table = Enabled

Plug and play OS = [No]

Suspend Mode = S1 (POS) Only
ACPI 2.0 Support = Disabled
ACPI APIC Support = Enabled


----------



## Argorn5757

my first overclock ever (i have no idea what i'm doing, all i did was lower vcore and raise multiplier lol)



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2522115

anyone have a good guide for overclocking the 965 be?


----------



## Castaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> my first overclock ever (i have no idea what i'm doing, all i did was lower vcore and raise multiplier lol)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2522115
> anyone have a good guide for overclocking the 965 be?


If you are going to overclock, you generally want to keep your core voltage as is or raise it. However, you'll need something better than the stock cooler a 965 comes with. These things get hot when you start raising the clock speed.









I have a 955 and I don't push mine past 3.8 GHz at stock voltage. It gets pretty hot at full load especially if I raise the voltage from stock. I believe you don't want to exceed 60-70C in temp.


----------



## Argorn5757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaa*
> 
> If you are going to overclock, you generally want to keep your core voltage as is or raise it. However, you'll need something better than the stock cooler a 965 comes with. These things get hot when you start raising the clock speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 955 and I don't push mine past 3.8 GHz at stock voltage. It gets pretty hot at full load especially if I raise the voltage from stock. I believe you don't want to exceed 60-70C in temp.


yeah i have a evo 212 on it


----------



## Castaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> yeah i have a evo 212 on it


Good. You might be able to hit 4.0 GHz with that cooler. 20x multiplier and a 0.1V increase or so. Prime95 is the program I use for stability testing. Watch those temps though.


----------



## AdamZed

Hello all,
I finally sat down and gave a shot at OC'ing my system, I think I did pretty good for a beginner with 4.42 GHz.
According to Hardware Monitor Pro my core temps maxed out at 55C during the test. So far running Prime95 they have not gone any higher either, so all in all I am quite happy with this.

I think I included all appropriate info in the picture. Let me know if I missed anything.



Also I was curious if the IntelBurnTest program run 10 times like shown is enough to consider it stable or should I still run Prime95 for a certain length of time or what..?


----------



## ihatelolcats

one of the best stable OCs i've seen, especially considering the voltage


----------



## AdamZed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> one of the best stable OCs i've seen, especially considering the voltage


Thanks!

Would it be wirth trying to push a little higher?
I feel like 55C is not really getting near dangerous levels or anything but im not sure. As I said im pretty new to fiddling with this stuff









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamZed*
> 
> Hello all,
> I finally sat down and gave a shot at OC'ing my system, I think I did pretty good for a beginner with 4.42 GHz.
> According to Hardware Monitor Pro my core temps maxed out at 55C during the test. So far running Prime95 they have not gone any higher either, so all in all I am quite happy with this.
> 
> I think I included all appropriate info in the picture. Let me know if I missed anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I was curious if the IntelBurnTest program run 10 times like shown is enough to consider it stable or should I still run Prime95 for a certain length of time or what..?


That is gold. I think you could push it more but check it @ 12-24 hours prime blend test.

These chips should hit their limit soon after 4ghz. Mine went to 4.2 @ 212 @ 75f ambients


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamZed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> one of the best stable OCs i've seen, especially considering the voltage
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Would it be wirth trying to push a little higher?
> I feel like 55C is not really getting near dangerous levels or anything but im not sure. As I said im pretty new to fiddling with this stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

probably wont be able to go too much higher than 55 and keep it stable at those speeds


----------



## Argorn5757

a very mild overclock but its stable for me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2526006



don't know if i'll be able to hit 4.0 but i'm waiting until i get a few more fans to try, got up to 42C during my prime stress test!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamZed*
> 
> Hello all,
> I finally sat down and gave a shot at OC'ing my system, I think I did pretty good for a beginner with 4.42 GHz.
> According to Hardware Monitor Pro my core temps maxed out at 55C during the test. So far running Prime95 they have not gone any higher either, so all in all I am quite happy with this.
> I think I included all appropriate info in the picture. Let me know if I missed anything.
> 
> Also I was curious if the IntelBurnTest program run 10 times like shown is enough to consider it stable or should I still run Prime95 for a certain length of time or what..?


Nasty bro.
If you'd like to be added to my spreadsheet, could you put it into the format I have on the first page?

Makes it boat loads faster, and looks pretty


----------



## 4thKor

I've been following you guys and I have a dilemna that I hope ya'll might help me solve. I have a Ph IIx4 965BE on a Asus M5A97 with 8gb GSkill Sniper DDR3-1866 ([email protected]). I've successfully clocked it stable to 4.013Ghz with my RAM running at 2.8. The problem is that in FAH it doesn't produce near what my Q9550 does at the same clock. I've got most of my BIOS settings on "auto". What do I need to change to possibly increase the productivity on this thing, or am I hoping for a miracle that may not happen! I can post BIOS settings later, as I am off to work now. Just looking to see if I'm wasting my time more than anything.


----------



## ihatelolcats

ram running at 2.8? what does that mean


----------



## 4thKor

Screenshots:

121002084326.BMP 2304k .BMP file


121002084837.BMP 2304k .BMP file


These newer boards are entirely different from my old LGA775's. So I'm not exactly sure what some of these settings are. I've tried searching, but apparently there aren't many of these being overclocked.


----------



## Schmuckley

TL;DR
Deneb Powah!






















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2525409
I run 965 Deneb @ 4.4 daily.
It's exceptional








I have this one too: FS..even
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502635 (555 that unlocks)


----------



## 4thKor

So enlighten me on some of the settings.









Don't think the M5A97 will do what the Crosshair V does, but anything will help. MOOAAARR POWERRRRR!!!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> So enlighten me on some of the settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think the M5A97 will do what the Crosshair V does, but anything will help. MOOAAARR POWERRRRR!!!


your ram is running at 1600 there friend. your settings look good. i dont fold but it may be that the folding program prefers intel for some reason. the folding community could probably tell you


----------



## AdamZed

Cpu: 965 BE
Username: AdamZed
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4423 MHz
ref*multi: 232.8*19
CPU voltage: 1.464
nb frequency: 2582.6
NB volts: 1.3
RAM: 8GB DDR3 9-9-9-27 1T
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair V formula
cooling: Air / Noctua NH-D14
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 56.4


----------



## ZunaGuru

M5A97 here too, I think nb heatsink is too hot. Maybe using 267FSB with an unlocked Athlon ii(b25) heats up things. 4+2 phase will be enough for FX-8120/8150 overclocking at ~4.5GHz oc ?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamZed*
> 
> Cpu: 965 BE
> Username: AdamZed
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4423 MHz
> ref*multi: 232.8*19
> CPU voltage: 1.464
> nb frequency: 2582.6
> NB volts: 1.3
> RAM: 8GB DDR3 9-9-9-27 1T
> Motherboard: Asus Crosshair V formula
> cooling: Air / Noctua NH-D14
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 56.4


I'm gonna try your settings and see what happens. I'll start with my multi @ 220 or so. I have a H60, so that should help.


----------



## Aspec89

What's the easiest way to remove the stock heatsink from a 955? Or easiest way to heat it up so it comes off easier? Think that's what I've read you do anyways... The CPU should remain in the socket when heatsink comes off right?

Also can anyone link me to a step by step guide with ocing? My first time trying. So need some help x.x lol thanks in advance.


----------



## MrPerforations

please give your cpu cooler a little twist so you brake the vaccum and the cpu stay's in the socket.

one overclocking guide.....http://www.overclock.net/t/280641/amd-phenom-k10-overclocking-guide


----------



## Aspec89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> please give your cpu cooler a little twist so you brake the vaccum and the cpu stay's in the socket.
> one overclocking guide.....http://www.overclock.net/t/280641/amd-phenom-k10-overclocking-guide


I got it thanks tho







just gotta read guide and try to hit 4ghz when I get home... My first time ocing so prolly gonna take awhile lol.


----------



## Kittencake

K I have my 955 @ 3.4 ghz but I can't get it any higher that than what am I doing wrong ?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529631


----------



## johnny333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> K I have my 955 @ 3.4 ghz but I can't get it any higher that than what am I doing wrong ?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529631


I would just use the CPU Ratio and set the bus speed to 200. You could be running into memory problems with the bus speed.
Good Luck and God Bless Johnny333 65++++


----------



## Disillusionist

Greeting everyone.

I did my first OC today and I'm currently Stress testing









I hope the following picture will suffice as confirmation.



I have too many questions about OC'n that I can't choose right now








If anyone have questions about me or my rig, feel free to ask.
D.


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnny333*
> 
> I would just use the CPU Ratio and set the bus speed to 200. You could be running into memory problems with the bus speed.
> Good Luck and God Bless Johnny333 65++++


I don't think its memory problems I remeber seeing someone with a similar set that got the 955 up to .3.7 ghz


----------



## Guovssohas

I have a 965 BE c3. I'm thinking of OC'ing it a little, to maybe 3.8 by increasing the multiplier.

- Do i need to add voltage for 3.8? My stock voltage is 1.360 according to cpu-z.
- If it bluescreens does it damage my pc in any way?
- What to do after a bluescreen?
- Cool n quiet on or off?


----------



## ihatelolcats

i was able to do 3.8 at stock voltage but it might take a little bump to get there
bluescreens dont hurt anything, you might lose data in open programs but thats it
CnQ on in my opinion others will tell you different


----------



## Rinnosuke

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: Rinnosuke
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4013.56 MHz
ref*multi: 200.00*20
CPU voltage: 1.45625
CPU-NB: 1.00
nb frequency: 2006.8
NB volts: 1.3
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 668.9 9-9-9-24 1T
Motherboard: Asus M5A97
cooling: Older Coolermaster block with 120mm fan for pull, forgoten model
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 47.7677


----------



## bringonblink

I've noticed that most people use prime 95 version 25.11.

Is there a reason to use this one, and not the latest..?


----------



## Belial

^ My guess it they haven't updated because there really isn't really reason to. You just want to find what's prime95 stable and stress test the CPU, and it's not like 5 years ago prime95 was any worse than that. There's been a couple bugs, but mostly the updates are support for newer CPUs, or optimization in regards to finding prime95, ie using prime95 for research purposes rather than overclocking/system stability.

I just updated my prime95 to the newest version, 27.7 build 2, i was running some 25.X version though for a long time, figured why not update everythng (coretemp, hwmonitor, performancetest, afterburner, etc). dont think the blend test is any different.

I'm really struggling to make my 955 c2 prime95 stable for 12+ hours, it tends to fail around 7 hours a lot, particularly on certain FFT lengths (160k fft is a real killer, ive confirmed this with custom tests of 160k length too). Could someone tell me what the different fft lengths mean, ie a failure at 160k fft length means what exactly?

My most recent failures, in order, are as:
160k
1152k
160k
1440k
1152k
160k
1152k

Can anyone tell me if there's a clear part that's failing here?


----------



## Belial

And has anyone had Advanced Clock Calibration (ACC) affect their overclock at all? I know for sure that ACC is causing my core temps to be completely unreadable (i login in to windows, it reads ~19*C, and then it slowly falls to zero and then stays there no matter if i run p95 or what, and coretempt shows 0*C(?) with a question mark like that, but i know what temps im getting given the voltage im at, im just trying to see if acc helps overclock stability as some people on the internet have said).


----------



## ironmaiden

when you unlock your core temps may not be readable.


----------



## Belial

^ Yes. I know. That's just what I said. Except it's a phenom ii x4 955. You know, just like how this club is about x4 cpu's only, and how in my sig it says im running an x4.


----------



## ironmaiden

how much are you oc'ing with unlocked cores ? at what voltage ?


----------



## Belial

There are no unlocked cores. What are you smoking dude.

I'm asking about using ACC to help overclock stabilitiy with a phenom ii x4 955 be. ive set it to auto. dont think its particularly helping, cant quite tell. i think lowering my core voltage might help with my stability more than anything else. currently testing 1.3375+ .2 cpu over voltage = 1.504 vcore, 3.7ghz. really fighting the system.

I keep failing prime95 blend after like 4-7 hours. Failed on the following fft lengths recently, with varying overclocks of 3.6-3.8ghz on 1.488vcore - 1.568 vcore (seems like higher volts, ie higher temps, cause instability more than anything).

288k
1152k
288k
1440k
1152k
288k

So does that mean like my cpu is perfectly fine, and its a ram/cpu-nb issue? Im just checking out my cpu right now, maybe i should stick with small fft testing?

Everything on my system is manually set to stock settings. except ht link is set to auto, for some reason i have posting errors with ht link manually set to 1.8 mhz (slight downclock) or 2ghz (stock). and my fsb is at stock right now. it will only post after a hard reset, kind of weird, whatever.

edit: On a side note, I notice with blend, that my hdd light flashes. It's not 'on', but like... once a second it flashes. Is that too much? I read it shouldnt be flashing 'all the time' but i dont know what that means in context...


----------



## ironmaiden

Did not read your previous post correctly.

But that failing could mean anything, do you have memtest cd to test your ram ? could you try leaving everything at stock and try again.

oh damn your cpu has broken pins


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> oh damn your cpu has broken pins


yes and its been fixed. man its hard talking to you

http://www.overclock.net/t/1324029/fixing-broken-pins-phenom-955/0_100#post_18553953

I have no cd drive. I probably have a usb drive around here though. Good idea, ill memtest tommorow.

Tonight, i'm going to run a test at WAY lower voltage then Ive been playing with, at like 1.46vcore. If that passes, ill know temps/volts were causing instability. But given the fft lengths, I think that if this fails after 7-8 hours, I'm going to try upping the cpu-nb voltage from 1.1 to like 1.2, and i'll just up vdimm to like 1.616 from 1.56 (it wont work at the next setting up, itll downvolt heavily... 1.616 vdimm is 1.65 setting in bios...).

on a side note, my whole system was overclocked a year and a half ago. See, my system is as below, overclocked as below, 2 years ago, on an athlon ii x3 cpu (x4 3.41 ghz). Then i got this phenom ii. I reset everything to stock, overclocking everything all over again. Id think my ram would be okay at stock settings. but yea, maybe its causing problems, who knows.


----------



## ironmaiden

i am not reading your original thread BTW.
*
You may have tried this or know about it but i writing it anyway* "go with stock speed and the lowest voltage" . from here keep increasing or decreasing volts and FSB +- till you are in windows and then run prime or ibt then go back and try upping the clocks and voltage accordingly. I hope you are not touching the HT ? you will need to change the RAM speeds as they would vary when FSB is changed. NB can be changed later.

I have an Athlon X3 445 too which can be OC'ed to 4.0 Ghz but @1.6 v and super smooth. I feel your system should be ok @1.3 volts @stock speed.

BTW what phase does your motherboard support ?


----------



## Belial

I have a phenom ii 955 BE. this is the phenom ii 9x5 club.

Dont worry about my motherboard. I have put cooling on it, and I have 2 temperature monitors on it, to make sure it stays well under the limit of 100*C and long term limit of 90*C (its running at 70*C max).


----------



## ironmaiden

Did you do the memtest ?


----------



## Seanay00

I have just thrown an AMD system togetha so I can practise AMD overclocking as I have only 3 Intel gaming rigs.
The setup as follows:

Phenom ii x4 965 be
Asus crosshair IV FORMULA
8gb 1866 gskill ripjaws x
Corsair H70 with noctua NF-F12 fans

I have little knowledge on how to get AMD systems stable when overclocked but been reading tips here and there. Wats the highest clock I should expect with this setup?


----------



## Belial

I currently got 3.6ghz @ 1.472v, and im pretty sure i can get much more. Phenom ii x4 955 c2.

Thing is, nothing was stable on my chip for a LONG time, even at 3.4ghz, until I downclocked my 2xRAM from 1333mhz to 1066mhz. The system I have, I've had for 2 years except I just upgraded the cpu from athlon x3 450 rana (@x4, 3.41ghz/2.5nb) to the phenom, and I've run the RAM at 1348mhz/CL7/1.616vdimm.

So I don't think my RAM is the problem, think it's the IMC.

So has anyone else ever had to downclock their RAM, run on single channel, or run in ganged mode instead of unganged, to get stable? I haven't tried ganged mode or single channel yet, but I should probably try a 24 hour prime95 test on stock settings... but regardless, just wondering if anyone ever had something similar.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1324029/fixing-broken-pins-phenom-955/0_100#post_18615198


----------



## J.M.D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I currently got 3.6ghz @ 1.472v, and im pretty sure i can get much more. Phenom ii x4 955 c2.
> Thing is, nothing was stable on my chip for a LONG time, even at 3.4ghz, until I downclocked my 2xRAM from 1333mhz to 1066mhz. The system I have, I've had for 2 years except I just upgraded the cpu from athlon x3 450 rana (@x4, 3.41ghz/2.5nb) to the phenom, and I've run the RAM at 1348mhz/CL7/1.616vdimm.
> So I don't think my RAM is the problem, think it's the IMC.
> So has anyone else ever had to downclock their RAM, run on single channel, or run in ganged mode instead of unganged, to get stable? I haven't tried ganged mode or single channel yet, but I should probably try a 24 hour prime95 test on stock settings... but regardless, just wondering if anyone ever had something similar.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1324029/fixing-broken-pins-phenom-955/0_100#post_18615198


First of all you have a C2 chip where OC is much limited compared to a C3 chip. So dont expect much. As a thumb-rule, you should try to squeeze at least 3800MHz rather than pushing it further. Dont worry about frying your CPU with over voltage because after a certain temperature, the thermal throttle kicks in and you comp will go off all of a sudden. But feeding a chip with too much voltage would reduce its life cycle is what the theory says. But according to me , thats just theory as i have heard no one partially killed their CPU with over voltage. BUT, phenoms just dont like too much heat. After 45~50C you can expect instability results.

Also about your question, Ganged mode should give you more room for OC compared to Un-Ganged. Also if you have four DDR slots on the Mobo, try the one closer to the CPU. Dont take HT link beyond 2000 MHz and set NB frequency between 2400~2600MHz.


----------



## Belial

Your sorta just giving this formulaic reply, and not really reading what I wrote, or the link I posted.

I was failing every single goddamn overclock setting i tried, and ive tried at least 50 combinations of volts, clocks, and other settings, related and unrelated, to try to make my chip work, and it just would not work. And no correlation between higher or lower volts, or higher or lower clocks even. I was failing 3.4ghz, and 3.8 ghz, just the same.

I mean, I've tested 3.5, 3.6, 3.7, 3.8, 3.9 ghz in a million different voltage and setting configuration each (ram, chipset, nb, ht votlages and clocks at varying levels too). and none worked.

Then, the first time I tried downclocking my ram to 1066, it worked. This whole time I had been running stock ram at increased voltages (mind you, i just upgraded my cpu, not my system, a year ago i proved these rams at [email protected] on 24 blend on my athlon system, so its not the ram).

I'm thinking its an IMC issue, and thinking maybe running ganged, or single channel, would have a similar affect. I'm asking if anyone else had such issues, ie they had to downclock their ram or run at 1066mhz in order to make their chip work, basically.

And what I mean is, is i could pass 8 hours of prime95 and 10+ runs of IBT easily, but I could never make more than 8 hours stable prime95, until I ran downclocked ram, which made 24 hours the first pass.


----------



## johnny333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Your sorta just giving this formulaic reply, and not really reading what I wrote, or the link I posted.
> I was failing every single goddamn overclock setting i tried, and ive tried at least 50 combinations of volts, clocks, and other settings, related and unrelated, to try to make my chip work, and it just would not work. And no correlation between higher or lower volts, or higher or lower clocks even. I was failing 3.4ghz, and 3.8 ghz, just the same.
> I mean, I've tested 3.5, 3.6, 3.7, 3.8, 3.9 ghz in a million different voltage and setting configuration each (ram, chipset, nb, ht votlages and clocks at varying levels too). and none worked.
> Then, the first time I tried downclocking my ram to 1066, it worked. This whole time I had been running stock ram at increased voltages (mind you, i just upgraded my cpu, not my system, a year ago i proved these rams at [email protected] on 24 blend on my athlon system, so its not the ram).
> I'm thinking its an IMC issue, and thinking maybe running ganged, or single channel, would have a similar affect. I'm asking if anyone else had such issues, ie they had to downclock their ram or run at 1066mhz in order to make their chip work, basically.
> And what I mean is, is i could pass 8 hours of prime95 and 10+ runs of IBT easily, but I could never make more than 8 hours stable prime95, until I ran downclocked ram, which made 24 hours the first pass.


Yes I down clock my ram first. Get CPU stable then bring up the ram. Your MB is on the old side and only supports 1333. So if you are upping your NB too your Ram is probable the problem. With ram being so cheap I don't mess with trying to OC it to much trouble for this old man.
Marry Christmas Johnny333 65++ and still ticking


----------



## Belial

Have not upped my northbridge at all (although i tried a million different configs of cpu-nb and cpu-nb voltage just in case that'd help stability).

Thanks for your feedback though. Did RAM ever limit your overclock? Ive seen a few reports of people having to go from 1600 to 1333mhz, but ive never heard of anyone having to go 1333 to 1066 on a phenom ii.


----------



## Belial

Thanks for your reply. I wasn't upping my NB at all (although many times I tried upping both cpu-nb-voltage and cpu-nb frequency to see if it would help stability).

I've seen many people say they had to reduce RAM from 1600 to 1333 but I've never heard anyone say they had to reduce it from 1333 to 1066 like I had to.

edit: ah that reply didnt come up, i thouht it got deleted.


----------



## mistaspeedy

Hi there everyone! I'll probably soon be buying a C3 stepping 965 BE (stock 3.4GHz), and I'm wondering what my chances are of reaching 4GHz with an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro cooler.
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Arctic-Cooling-Freezer-7-Pro-Rev-2-CPU-Cooler-Review/1164

The reason I ask is that in the lists on the first page, it seems to me, that everyone over 4GHz has better cooling than I have... and I really dont know how realistic I'm being.

I currently have an C2 stepping Athlon II x4 635 2.9GHz (running @ 3.625GHz)... and if I cant get significantly higher clocks, then selling my CPU and buying another is a waste of time and effort (only reason Im doing so is because Im getting a good price on my used Athlon). I know Phenoms are slightly faster at the same clocks than Athlons because of their L3 cache (from 0% to 20% depending on application, with an average of 5-6%).

I bought my Athlon II x4 635, which I have taken to 3.625GHz 2 years and 5 months ago.
Now for the same price, all I ask for is an extra 375MHz and some L3 cache.... The cache is here, but it seems it will take some serious cooling to get my 375MHz upgrade


----------



## Seanay00

Yea I'm in the process of overclocking my 965be. It's at 4.28 atm but not 100% stable. I think cause theram is running at 1840mhz. Wats a safe voltage for the 4-4.2ghz mark?


----------



## johnny333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistaspeedy*
> 
> Hi there everyone! I'll probably soon be buying a C3 stepping 965 BE (stock 3.4GHz), and I'm wondering what my chances are of reaching 4GHz with an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro cooler.
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Arctic-Cooling-Freezer-7-Pro-Rev-2-CPU-Cooler-Review/1164
> The reason I ask is that in the lists on the first page, it seems to me, that everyone over 4GHz has better cooling than I have... and I really dont know how realistic I'm being.
> I currently have an C2 stepping Athlon II x4 635 2.9GHz (running @ 3.625GHz)... and if I cant get significantly higher clocks, then selling my CPU and buying another is a waste of time and effort (only reason Im doing so is because Im getting a good price on my used Athlon). I know Phenoms are slightly faster at the same clocks than Athlons because of their L3 cache (from 0% to 20% depending on application, with an average of 5-6%).
> I bought my Athlon II x4 635, which I have taken to 3.625GHz 2 years and 5 months ago.
> Now for the same price, all I ask for is an extra 375MHz and some L3 cache.... The cache is here, but it seems it will take some serious cooling to get my 375MHz upgrade


What mother board do you have? I like Asus with a chip set of 970 or higher.
Marry Christmas Johnny333 65+++


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro


Why would you buy such a terrible cooler? You can literally find the Hyper 212+ for half the cost, at $14.99 on newegg right now. Who knows how cheap you can get it for at a local microcenter, used, or on amazon or ebay for. It costs pennies.
Quote:


> I currently have an C2 stepping Athlon II x4 635 2.9GHz (running @ 3.625GHz)... and if I cant get significantly higher clocks, then selling my CPU and buying another is a waste of time and effort (only reason Im doing so is because Im getting a good price on my used Athlon). I know Phenoms are slightly faster at the same clocks than Athlons because of their L3 cache (from 0% to 20% depending on application, with an average of 5-6%).


I'd say it's a waste of money for you to buy a phenom ii x4 C3 revision then. The extra L3 cache can be considered 100-300 extra mhz depending on the application, and let's assume you get a super awesome overclock of 4.2ghz (and the cooler your going for simply wont allow you to hit that, by the way, a hyper 212+ is arguable if it can allow you to hit that but might be possible with push/pull, and some good thermal paste, maaaybe), so the best possible result is 900mhz.

20% for an L3 cache seems a bit extreme, I don't think it's 20%.

Which is okay, but you gotta consider the price tag of $90 for the CPU, and at least $40 in additional cooling. For $130, you could get an i3, which performs better, and an i5 on sale isn't too far away.

Going from an athlon ii x4 to a phenom ii x4 is more like a sidegrade, than a upgrade. If you can find one for less than $70, then it might be worth it.

I mean, I upgraded from an athlon ii x3 450 3.2ghz rana (@ x4 3.41ghz) to a phenom 955 c2, but that was because I found one for $31 with broken and bent pins, to which I bent back over 100 pins and used copper wiring to replace the pins in my motherboard socket.
Quote:


> Yea I'm in the process of overclocking my 965be. It's at 4.28 atm but not 100% stable. I think cause theram is running at 1840mhz. Wats a safe voltage for the 4-4.2ghz mark?


Its been posted a million times but 1.55v is the max AMD specifies, and 1.6v is where most people say is really the 24/7 limit if you want to be a bit rash with it (1.55+ will probably degrade performance, but with downclocking features like coolnquiet/powernow!/C1E, your CPU isn't always running that, and the lifecycle of a CPU is quite long so 10 years to 5 years really isn't a big deal for an out of warranty chip that's outdated anyways).

Course no one really knows, I haven't heard anyone say "omg, i ran at 1.XX voltage for the last X years and now my CPU died because I ran it at too high a voltage for too long!" and the fact these sorts of problems manifest as very, very minor instabilities that dont get picked up for, for a long time, and when they do, its very minor and still dont get noticed for a long time, and take a while before you get actual issues which you may or may not even notice and by that time it may or may not be The Future.

Just my opinion. You can spend your money as you like. Definitely a Hyper 212+ for $14.99 is better than anything else, you'd have to get that arctic cooler for FREE to be a better deal than a Hyper 212+ at $14.99 FREE shipping (or less used/ebay/etc). Not even sure if that arctic cooler is worth it for free, it simply won't do the job you need it to do, it's like asking "Hey I can get DDR2 RAM for cheap, should I get it?". No, it doesn't work. And even the hyper 212+ might not be enough for the job, although it should be okay for the most part and might mean you just can't lose 100mhz or something, maybe. Really depends on your chip.


----------



## mistaspeedy

Thanks for the input. I got the cooler used very cheap, and as bad as it is, is it better than the stock cooler I had before, and is more quiet whilst doing so. I will probably get a proper cooler later on... but will use this one until then.

I have an Asus M5A97 motherboard (970 chipset).

Going to Intel is not an option because it would require buying another motherboard, and I dont have the cash for motherboard and cpu at the moment.

However now that I am seeing that getting to 4GHz requires better cooling (= pay more money for that too), I am considering paying a little bit more for a Phenom II x6 1055T (2.8GHz stock), and maybe taking it to 3.6 GHz with my current cooling. I would have the same clock speed as I have now, but with added cache, and an added 2 cores. Later on I could get better cooling and push further.
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/amd-phenom-ii-x6-1055t-overclocking_4.html#sect0

Other options include the FX-6100 FX-6300 or maybe the FX-8120 or FX-8320..... however all of these including the X6 Phenom go a lot over my planned virtually free upgrade.

I might just get the 955 or 965 and be happy with what I get for now.

By the way, I am in Croatia, and have to deal with local prices and availability.... Once I sell my CPU I wont have a usable computer until I get another CPU, so waiting over a week for something to arrive from overseas is not an option either.... and then they will slap a big tax on that too which makes the prices the same as over here anyway.


----------



## Belial

If you already have it, then no problem. Just use it, overclock, if you find your temps are too much for it to handle, get another cooler as necessary. You might just get a cool chip which doesnt need much more in cooling, or you might find something else limits you instead of heat/volts.

You should be able to get to 4ghz on c3 stepping with not too much money spent on cooling. You might make it on that arctic cooler if you got a cool chip, might need to spend at most $14.99 for a hyper 212+.

The problem is moreso that getting a phenom ii from an athlon ii x4 is more like a sidegrade than a upgrade. It's a very minor upgrade, considering how extremely awesome your athlon ii overclocked, and the extra performance of an overclocked phenom c3 isn't really worth paying more than maybe $40-60 at most, including extra coolers and such.

I know an intel might be out of your budget, but a phenom ii overclocked is more on par with an ivy bridge pentium than anything else, except for video encoding. If you sold your current athlon + motherboard, that's maybe $80-100, your looking at basically similar costs for the phenom ii upgrade, and the intel upgrade.

Dont buy a phenom hexacore unless it's at a seriously reduced price (like less than $120) and you SPECIFICALLY need 5th and 6th cores. As in, you aren't a gamer, but a partnered streamer or video encoder or some kind of professional work. If you are an average user or a video gamer, do NOT get a hexacore. It's no better than a phenom x4 in terms of gaming performance, and is worse than a pentium for video gaming... A sub $100 intel chip.

Why do you say your phenom is 'virtually free'? If it's virtually free, it's a great upgrade lol. Just paying new prices for it is ****ty.


----------



## mistaspeedy

I havent gotten anything yet, I still have the Athlon II.

I say virtually free because after I sell my chip, I'll have to add about $30-$35 to get the Phenom II 955. Im also selling a hard drive I dont need for that amount, so virtually no money is coming out of my pocket. Getting anything else more expensive will require cash out of my pocket.

If the FX-6300 was priced the same as the Phenom II, I would get one right away.

I agree with everyone else here when they say it is hardly worth the upgrade. If I could have a guaranteed 4GHz on my current cooling, I would get it right away. But anything under that is just too little difference compared to now.

Will continue to consider various options


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> I havent gotten anything yet, I still have the Athlon II.
> 
> I say virtually free because after I sell my chip, I'll have to add about $30-$35 to get the Phenom II 955. Im also selling a hard drive I dont need for that amount, so virtually no money is coming out of my pocket. Getting anything else more expensive will require cash out of my pocket.
> 
> If the FX-6300 was priced the same as the Phenom II, I would get one right away.
> 
> I agree with everyone else here when they say it is hardly worth the upgrade. If I could have a guaranteed 4GHz on my current cooling, I would get it right away. But anything under that is just too little difference compared to now.
> 
> Will continue to consider various options


lol, that's not really free. That doesn't really mean anything, you could work an extra couple hours at work and have the phenom for 'free' too. What money you make by selling parts doesn't really make a difference for anything, economically speaking. Technically, you could sell all those stuff (CPU, HDD) AND the motherboard if you went intel

FX is terrible for gaming/general usage. Unless you are using professional programming or video encoding, ie specialist programs, which you probably wouldn't be asking these questions and you would know it if you were, and your just gaming, then you'll want Intel (personally, I do video encoding and don't have much money, which is why I pick an 'inferior' AMD system over pentium because I'm using specialist programs). Phenom is better for gaming than FX.

You still haven't really described what games you play, and how you use your computer, and what resolution you play at, so you still haven't really explained the information we need to help you out.

But your Athlon x4 at 3.6ghz is a real gem, you really aren't going to get much better than that on an AM3 system, even with the significant amount of money you'd need to pay to get a minor increase in performance, and even a large amount of money spent wouldn't increase your power much more for gaming/general usage (a 4.2ghz 1090 would obviously be a huge jump up for video encoding or photoshop, but it sounds like all your doing is just gaming, at which $200 for just basically 700mhz of extra speed is entirely not worth it).

An overclocked Phenom x4 is going to have similar performance to a G2120, a sub-$100 processor new (with each having better performance in certain areas). An ivy bridge i3 would be a significant jump up in performance, although will cost about $30 more than a phenom new, so it's a bit out of the price range, but a sandy bridge i3 is in the similar price range and would be a decent upgrade (although im not sure if it'd be worth it over your athlon ii x4 3.6ghz).

The problem is that your sidegrading for what you do, your paying too much for a very minor upgrade, and the chip you already have is actually already quite good. Have you considered pushing your overclock even further on your athlon ii? If you are heat limited, buying a decent cooler would go a long way for you, you could maybe push that athlon more. Athlon ii's run quite cool because of their lack of L3 cache (although you should have a deneb, so maybe you can activate it and turn your athlon into a phenom?).

Anyways 4ghz is hardly guaranteed, the IMC of deneb sucks so it's entirely possible you can't do that, and they run quite hot.

And if anything, you should buy a 960t Zosma phenom if anything, that's the best chip for overclocking (better IMC than deneb phenoms like 9xx's, not to mention possible hexacore) OR a B97 (C3 revision OEM 955, it's just semi-locked like every non-black edition CPU, which you are already familiar with, just downclock CPU-NB/HT Link/RAM and raise FSB, which is the proper way to overclock AM3 anyways, overclocking via raised multi is worse for stability and disables features like CnQ and Powernow! which are awesome). B97's tend to sell really cheap, especially used, because most people just see Black Edition and pay out the ass for it, and many people don't know what a B97 is. B99 also (just an OEM 965 C3), but I don't really see B99's for the same low price as I see B97's. All B97s and B99's are C3 though.

Just a week ago I saw someone sell 10 B97's on Ebay for $65 each, which was a really good deal.


----------



## Seanay00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Its been posted a million times but 1.55v is the max AMD specifies, and 1.6v is where most people say is really the 24/7 limit if you want to be a bit rash with it (1.55+ will probably degrade performance, but with downclocking features like coolnquiet/powernow!/C1E, your CPU isn't always running that, and the lifecycle of a CPU is quite long so 10 years to 5 years really isn't a big deal for an out of warranty chip that's outdated anyways).
> Course no one really knows, I haven't heard anyone say "omg, i ran at 1.XX voltage for the last X years and now my CPU died because I ran it at too high a voltage for too long!" and the fact these sorts of problems manifest as very, very minor instabilities that dont get picked up for, for a long time, and when they do, its very minor and still dont get noticed for a long time, and take a while before you get actual issues which you may or may not even notice and by that time it may or may not be The Future.
> Just my opinion. You can spend your money as you like. Definitely a Hyper 212+ for $14.99 is better than anything else, you'd have to get that arctic cooler for FREE to be a better deal than a Hyper 212+ at $14.99 FREE shipping (or less used/ebay/etc). Not even sure if that arctic cooler is worth it for free, it simply won't do the job you need it to do, it's like asking "Hey I can get DDR2 RAM for cheap, should I get it?". No, it doesn't work. And even the hyper 212+ might not be enough for the job, although it should be okay for the most part and might mean you just can't lose 100mhz or something, maybe. Really depends on your chip.


Ive got a Corsair H70 with noctua NF-F12 fans and with the cpu at 4.2ghz it only peaks out at around 60 degree's. 1 question thou what is the difference between offset voltage and plain core voltage?? Im using a crosshair IV formula motherboard.


----------



## mistaspeedy

Thanks for the input Belial.

First to quickly answer Seanay00's question: when you manually set core voltage, lets say 1.4V, the voltage is always the same, even when your computer is idling and is supposed to slow down and reduce clock speed and voltage, its always 1.4V. Offset voltage is the voltage added to each mode of operation.
So if stock is (Im randomly picking numbers here): 0.9V at idle, and 1.3V at load... and you chose 0.1V offset voltage.... it will idle at 1.0V and will be 1.4V at load. (both values are offset by +0.1V)

Belial: Actually, I do very little or no gaming. The games I play run fine, or are severely GPU limited. (I have an AMD HD 5570 overclocked to HD 5670 speeds. I like playing around with Photoshop CS6, adding various filters and noise reduction, as well as some general computer use.

I am cooling limited on my setup.... the temps get too high if I push further and it freezes... better cooling would allow me to get 3.7 GHz stable and maybe more.... but better cooling costs the same as a CPU upgrade would.... and for smaller gains.., that's a worse option than a CPU upgrade.
This is why Im considering a Phenom II because the cache brings a little bit of extra performance at the same clock speeds, and I would probably be able to push the chip at least 200MHz further than my Athlon.
Another thing to consider is that the chip is brand new... and not nearly 2.5 years old.

The Phenom 960T looks interesting, but if it cannot be unlocked to a x6 then it is too expensive for a x4 Phenom. I suppose if it only had 1 bad core and I got an X5, that would be acceptable. Availability for that CPU is crappy here too.

I do not really NEED a new CPU. I'm considering this because I can sell my used Athlon II for nearly the price of a new Athlon II, and am looking for a quick and simple upgrade.

For now, the most likely option is the Phenom II x4 965 BE.
The cooler works on AMD and Intel platforms, and is something that I need to get no matter what CPU I get, if I want any decent overclocking performance.

I will probably make my final decision tomorrow.

EDIT: Things are on hold for now. I'm in no hurry


----------



## johnny333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> Ive got a Corsair H70 with noctua NF-F12 fans and with the cpu at 4.2ghz it only peaks out at around 60 degree's. 1 question thou what is the difference between offset voltage and plain core voltage?? Im using a crosshair IV formula motherboard.


core voltage is the actual voltage. Offset voltage is - or + added to the voltage. Like core voltage is 1.5 if you used the offset -0.05 then when you restarted you BIOS it would drop to 1.45.
Merry Christmas Johnny333 65+++


----------



## Belial

I think offset voltage is just the motherboard adding extra voltage. Core_VID (or any VID) is the voltage ID, it's how much voltage that specific item is requesting. So you can have a core_VID of 1.35, but that doesn't mean your vcore, your core's actual voltage, is going to be 1.35. It can vary depending on the motherboard, the PSU, the quality of parts, etc. CPU Offset Voltage or OverVoltage, is just the motherboard supplying extra voltage to the core. Like for example, my VID is only 1.3125, which is below stock, but my motherboard CPU Over Voltage is +.2v, so my vcore is actually 1.488 under load. My VID is slightly above my true vcore, then I get an extra ~.2v offset voltage, which isn't exactly .2v either.

It's just another way to do things. I've found personally, under my system, that it won't POST if I don't have .2v offset voltage, regardless of VID, and I can post no matter my vcore as long as I have .2 offset voltage, when overclocking past 3.6ghz (and I can't post at all if I enable the option 'custom p'states', aka the option that just says can i overclock or not, without +1 offset voltage). On stock settings I don't need any cpu offset voltage, and if I use software to overclock (bad i know), i dont need offset voltage.

Your temps are a bit on the high side but should be fine.
Quote:


> Belial: Actually, I do very little or no gaming. The games I play run fine, or are severely GPU limited. (I have an AMD HD 5570 overclocked to HD 5670 speeds. I like playing around with Photoshop CS6, adding various filters and noise reduction, as well as some general computer use.
> 
> I am cooling limited on my setup.... the temps get too high if I push further and it freezes... better cooling would allow me to get 3.7 GHz stable and maybe more.... but better cooling costs the same as a CPU upgrade would.... and for smaller gains.., that's a worse option than a CPU upgrade.
> This is why Im considering a Phenom II because the cache brings a little bit of extra performance at the same clock speeds, and I would probably be able to push the chip at least 200MHz further than my Athlon.
> Another thing to consider is that the chip is brand new... and not nearly 2.5 years old.
> 
> The Phenom 960T looks interesting, but if it cannot be unlocked to a x6 then it is too expensive for a x4 Phenom. I suppose if it only had 1 bad core and I got an X5, that would be acceptable. Availability for that CPU is crappy here too.
> 
> I do not really NEED a new CPU. I'm considering this because I can sell my used Athlon II for nearly the price of a new Athlon II, and am looking for a quick and simple upgrade.
> 
> For now, the most likely option is the Phenom II x4 965 BE + Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo.
> The cooler works on AMD and Intel platforms, and is something that I need to get no matter what CPU I get, if I want any decent overclocking performance.
> 
> I will probably make my final decision tomorrow.


You can get a Hyper 212+ for $15 free shipping. That's not as expensive as a $60+ cpu upgrade at all.

By the way, the B97 is listed on Ebay for $65, that's a steal. If you are going to upgrade, you should buy that.

If you upgrade your CPU to a phenom, which runs quite hot, remember, you won't be able to get more than 3.6 ghz on the cooler you have now. Athlon x4 is already a deneb chip, all you are doing is literally buying the same exact CPU except that it runs hotter because of an L3 cache. If you are temp limited now with your cooling system on an athlon, if you switch to phenom you are only going to be more limited by temps. So you will have a smaller overclock, with an L3 cache. In order to push an extra 200 mhz over your athlon, your going to need at least a hyper 212+, if not something more than that.

If you dont need a new CPU, dont get one. I dont need a better car than my 2006 mazda but I could sell it and use some extra cash to buy a 2008 civic. If your athlon works for you, and you are GPU limited, not CPU limited, then keep the CPU you have, and if anything, buy a new GPU. The Phenom is not going to be a significant upgrade for you, you really won't notice an improvement unless you got aftermarket cooling and overclocked it to the teeth and got a good binning. The only reason I bought my phenom is because it cost $31 and it was 'broken' and I knew I had a good chance to fix it. Your literally going from a Deneb that is overclocked very very good at 3.6ghz, to a Deneb with an L3 cache that you dont know how well it will overclock, and clock for clock will run much hotter.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Phenom-II-X4-B97-DeskTop-CPU-Socket-AM3-938-pin-HDXB97WFK4DGM-3-2Ghz-6MB-/271113211003?pt=CPUs&hash=item3f1f9b4c7b

This. A phenom 955 OEM that is guaranteed to be C3 revision. This is the best CPU to buy and best CPU for the price. Semi-locked, just like your athlon, and multiplier overclocking on AMD is **** anyways because it disables Coolnquiet/powernow/c1e.


----------



## that1chrisguy

Hey All!

I'm new to the forum and am having a blast reading through all the great info and feedback. Thought I'd share my current specs and see what the OC world thinks. I've been tinkering with the settings, trying out some suggestions that others have provided, and looking to see what I can squeeze out of this tough guy. Please feel free to give feedback and/or suggestions. Thanks!









These are my latest stable specs. I have been able to run 4GHz but not stable.

Cpu: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3900 MHz
ref*multi: 200*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.404
nb frequency: 2000 MHz
RAM: G.SKILL Value Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 (PC3 10666) 9-9-9-24 2T
Motherboard: BIOSTAR TA890GXB HD
cooling: ZALMAN CNPS 7500 AlCu (will be upgrading, reportedly not compatible with >95W processors)
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 47
Temps: Idle-32, Load-68

http://valid.canardpc.com/2608897

-That1chrisguy


----------



## Melcar

Currently working on my OC on my 965 BE. Not trying anything too extreme, but I do want to reach 4GHz. So far I have it at 200Mhz base clock on a x20 multi with 1.476V (this board has a rather bad vcore drop when at full load, which I know is hurting my OC). Running OCCT and it has been passing so far. While it does not get as warm as my old Phenom 9650, the suggested max temp. on these things is much lower and I'm already hitting 60*C. The NB runs perfect at 2600Mhz with 1.2V; I can do 2800Mhz and even 3000Mhz, but I have to crank the voltage all the way to 1.45+, and that murders my temps. I don't plan to touch the RAM, since I opted to go for quantity over quality this time around.


----------



## Shafty

i wish i had a screenshot of my 965 i had it up to 4350 mhz but i just recently got a FX6300.


----------



## boxwunder13

I have a question about OC'ing my 965 BE. My system specs are in my sig rig. So, here goes.

I am new to overclocking and when I set up the auto tune for my MoBo it clocked my CPU up to 3.6 from 3.4, not a huge jump, but cool with me. I have read up on how to overclock and I have made some failed attempts at getting it past 3.6. I started with just trying to adjust the multiplier, but I could not get it stable past what the MoBo clocked it too.

Okay, now my question. My Core Voltage, according to CPU-Z, is at 1.48V. I have read that these chips can only handle up to 1.55V, so if that is the truth then am I out of luck? Did I just get an unlucky chip? From what I know, the voltage will help stabilize an OC after fiddling with the multiplier.

Here are the specs right now:

Core Speed: 3684.47 MHz
NB Speed: 2167.25 MHz
HT ref. Clock: 216.73 MHz
Voltage: 1.48V
Multiplier: 17x
NB Multiplier: 10x
RAM timings: 9-9-9-24-1T

When testing my OC I could get it to boot most of the time, but it always failed in prime95, one time it passed 3DMark11 but failed in prime95. So now I am just stuck with what the MoBo auto clocked it to. I have a sinking feeling that my RAM may be a weak link in the system.
Sorry if I posted this in the wrong place and any help or explanation would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxwunder13*
> 
> I have a question about OC'ing my 965 BE. My system specs are in my sig rig. So, here goes.
> 
> I am new to overclocking and when I set up the auto tune for my MoBo it clocked my CPU up to 3.6 from 3.4, not a huge jump, but cool with me. I have read up on how to overclock and I have made some failed attempts at getting it past 3.6. I started with just trying to adjust the multiplier, but I could not get it stable past what the MoBo clocked it too.
> 
> Okay, now my question. My Core Voltage, according to CPU-Z, is at 1.48V. I have read that these chips can only handle up to 1.55V, so if that is the truth then am I out of luck? Did I just get an unlucky chip? From what I know, the voltage will help stabilize an OC after fiddling with the multiplier.
> 
> Here are the specs right now:
> 
> Core Speed: 3684.47 MHz
> NB Speed: 2167.25 MHz
> HT ref. Clock: 216.73 MHz
> Voltage: 1.48V
> Multiplier: 17x
> NB Multiplier: 10x
> RAM timings: 9-9-9-24-1T
> 
> When testing my OC I could get it to boot most of the time, but it always failed in prime95, one time it passed 3DMark11 but failed in prime95. So now I am just stuck with what the MoBo auto clocked it to. I have a sinking feeling that my RAM may be a weak link in the system.
> Sorry if I posted this in the wrong place and any help or explanation would be greatly appreciated.


just try 200 HT 18 multi
1.48v is getting on up there, what was your max temperature? try lowering the voltage to like 1.4


----------



## boxwunder13

My temps are around 51C after 5 hrs of prime95 so I'm good there. It idles around 31-37C, but usually the fans are turned lower because I do not need them full blast all day.

Would you recommend just using the BIOS? I installed AMD OverDrive but I have not played with it yet. I used the BIOS when I have attempted to OC before.


----------



## Shafty

i would just stick with the bios, i tryed the AMD overdrive and i did not like it much. My sat around 25C at idle with the same cooler at 4040Mhz and would hit 52C on full load for extend period. I had mine at about 1.425v with multiplier of 21 i dont remember any of my other settings


----------



## boxwunder13

I need to get into the nitty gritty again when I have some time, maybe tomorrow evening. Is it going to kill my computer doing the restarts and failed tests, BSOD's and such? Or, is it cool as long as it does not over heat?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxwunder13*
> 
> My temps are around 51C after 5 hrs of prime95 so I'm good there. It idles around 31-37C, but usually the fans are turned lower because I do not need them full blast all day.
> Would you recommend just using the BIOS? I installed AMD OverDrive but I have not played with it yet. I used the BIOS when I have attempted to OC before.


that's still a huge amount of voltage for only 3.6.
I'm running JUST below 3.6 as my daily, with a very old 955. (seriously, a 2 year old chip) Even still, I'm below 1.4V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxwunder13*
> 
> I need to get into the nitty gritty again when I have some time, maybe tomorrow evening. Is it going to kill my computer doing the restarts and failed tests, BSOD's and such? Or, is it cool as long as it does not over heat?


That will not hurt your computer, mind you, repeated BSOD's will eventually hurt windows, but after a while, and it depends what you're doing. If you're doing a windows update, and you BSOD, that will do much more damage than sitting at the desktop idle and having it crash. Keep in mind, that windows is written to deal with crashes, hence it BSOD's and doesn't simply blow a whole through your motherboard.

If I was you, I'd scrap the whole software overclock garbage, and forget about auto setting anything.

Set your ref.clock at 200Mhz, and just rip on the multipliers to rough set everything, and then fine tune using the ref. clock.

For starters, start at stock voltage all around, and increase your Northbridge, initially, as that will give you the best performance clock per clock over just the CPU. DOING THIS IS THE BIOS!

TL;DR
Use your BIOS, set everything back to stock. Ramp up NB, test, keep it just below the BSOD range. Then run up the CPU, adjusting voltages along the way for stability.


----------



## boxwunder13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> that's still a huge amount of voltage for only 3.6.
> I'm running JUST below 3.6 as my daily, with a very old 955. (seriously, a 2 year old chip) Even still, I'm below 1.4V
> That will not hurt your computer, mind you, repeated BSOD's will eventually hurt windows, but after a while, and it depends what you're doing. If you're doing a windows update, and you BSOD, that will do much more damage than sitting at the desktop idle and having it crash. Keep in mind, that windows is written to deal with crashes, hence it BSOD's and doesn't simply blow a whole through your motherboard.
> If I was you, I'd scrap the whole software overclock garbage, and forget about auto setting anything.
> Set your ref.clock at 200Mhz, and just rip on the multipliers to rough set everything, and then fine tune using the ref. clock.
> For starters, start at stock voltage all around, and increase your Northbridge, initially, as that will give you the best performance clock per clock over just the CPU. DOING THIS IS THE BIOS!
> TL;DR
> Use your BIOS, set everything back to stock. Ramp up NB, test, keep it just below the BSOD range. Then run up the CPU, adjusting voltages along the way for stability.


I am deffinitley going to stick with the BIOS, it is what I have been using and I like and know the set up.

I felt like it was a lot for just a 3.6 clock. Last night before I passed out I set up the vcore to only 1.43v and my multiplier to 18x and I got a stable 3.6 clock on my own. (the other 3.6 clock was from the MoBo's turbo setting). I am honestly wondering if my CPU is just not going to hit 4.0 since I have not been able to get something stable above 3.6, but I still have a grip of learning and whole heaps of trial and error ahead of me. My CPU just seems power hungry at the moment. Thanks for the quick replies, I am going to try and work on it today.


----------



## boxwunder13

So far I have 3.8 stabe on prime95 for the last five hours. I am going to let it run all night. My temps are 49-51C so the new fan set up is doing work as well. Success so far. Thanks for the help!


----------



## davwman

Currently have my 965be at 213 x 20 or 4.275ghz with 1.488vcore and cpu load line @ auto on a saber tooth which pushes volts to roughly 1.51v under load. Temp under prime small ffts maxes at 47c using an antec kuhler 620 with mediocre push/pull fans. All other temps are fine. Currently running prime now while i am at work, and will see what happens when i get home but it was running for about an hour before i left and seems like it will be fine. Will i be ok running this chip at this speed 24/7? idle for about 20 hours a day and will see maybe 2 hours of gaming daily. I might be able to drop volts a little, but maybe only to about 1.48v @ 4.3ghz which is what im shooting for.

Sent from my MB886


----------



## Duggur

I wasn't sure where to put this, so I'm asking in this thread first. *Basically, my GPU got a boost from clocking my CPU, how can that be?*

So, I accidentally pressed the "OC TUNER" option on my M5A99FX pro r2.0., which gave me some ridiculous results on my 965BE c3. Since I was reverting back to default anyway, I thought I'd do some more thorough clocking as I had yet to pass 4GHz stable. On my merry way, at just over 3.8ghz and some prime95, I ran 3dMark '11 (basic version, so I ran the perfomance option I think). Lo and behold, my HD 7950 (1000/1290) jumped from a stable score through countless of runs at the 8800s, up to around 9150 or so. Which I found weird, as I hadn't fiddled with it at all. This equals to a 3-4 fps increase in one of the graphics tests, for instance.

I continue onwards, and again, after some prime95 my CPU seemed somewhat stable at 3927 MHz, so I run 3dMark again. In addition to a 150 point increase on the CPU part, my GPU score upped by a little as well! Still puzzled, I was determined to hit 4 GHz. Which I did after some dabbling. However, my overall 3dMark score decreased, and my little GPU boost as well. The CPU with around 70 points or so, which ac****ed for just over 1 fps less than in my sweet 3927 MHz run.

I am very puzzled with these results, and I've tried to recreate the exact conditions now. I was stupid enough to not save the clock profile in the BIOS, and I have since reached the exact same clock speed, but alas, I can't seem to get the same results again. What may have caused this?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duggur*
> 
> I wasn't sure where to put this, so I'm asking in this thread first. *Basically, my GPU got a boost from clocking my CPU, how can that be?*
> So, I accidentally pressed the "OC TUNER" option on my M5A99FX pro r2.0., which gave me some ridiculous results on my 965BE c3. Since I was reverting back to default anyway, I thought I'd do some more thorough clocking as I had yet to pass 4GHz stable. On my merry way, at just over 3.8ghz and some prime95, I ran 3dMark '11 (basic version, so I ran the perfomance option I think). Lo and behold, my HD 7950 (1000/1290) jumped from a stable score through countless of runs at the 8800s, up to around 9150 or so. Which I found weird, as I hadn't fiddled with it at all. This equals to a 3-4 fps increase in one of the graphics tests, for instance.
> I continue onwards, and again, after some prime95 my CPU seemed somewhat stable at 3927 MHz, so I run 3dMark again. In addition to a 150 point increase on the CPU part, my GPU score upped by a little as well! Still puzzled, I was determined to hit 4 GHz. Which I did after some dabbling. However, my overall 3dMark score decreased, and my little GPU boost as well. The CPU with around 70 points or so, which ac****ed for just over 1 fps less than in my sweet 3927 MHz run.
> I am very puzzled with these results, and I've tried to recreate the exact conditions now. I was stupid enough to not save the clock profile in the BIOS, and I have since reached the exact same clock speed, but alas, I can't seem to get the same results again. What may have caused this?


This is because you have a bottleneck. Your GPU is faster than your CPU. Thus, speeding up your CPU will allow more elbow room for your GPU to come out and play. You have two ways to combat that. You either, speed up your CPU, to as fast as it goes. Or, you increase your video settings, to be more demanding on your GPU. (Your frame rates are limited anyway, why not enjoy some anti-aliasing and other eye candy)


----------



## Wookieelover

Now mind you this is almost a 3 year old chip, and it NEEDS lots of volts to remain stable at this speed.
But it is 8 hours stable in prime95 and stable in all my games and other benchmarks, which is good enough for me.
Load and idle temps should be lower but it is summer in Australia and the ambient temps are high.

Cpu: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4024 MHz
ref*multi: 230*17.5
CPU voltage: 1.55 v
nb frequency: 2530 MHz
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws 8GB (4 x 2GB) DDR3-1333 @ 1533 MHZ
Motherboard: GA-970A-D3 revision2
cooling: Modified Antec 620
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51
Temps: Idle-33, Load-54


----------



## AlexCruz

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3810 MHz
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.408v
nb frequency: 2000MHz
RAM: ADATA 2GB + KINGMAX 4GB @ 1333Mhz
Motherboard: MSI 770-C45
cooling: Deepcool Beta 400 Plus
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 46
Temps: Idle-34, Load-59


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shafty*
> 
> i wish i had a screenshot of my 965 i had it up to 4350 mhz but i just recently got a FX6300.


Any difference between the 2 chips?


----------



## boxwunder13

Got a stable OC finally. Its still sucking down volts. I had a semi stable 4.0, but it wanted 1.6v with my temps around 56-58C. I still need to learn a lot more if I am going to get there. This is promising so far though, thanks for the help OCN community!

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3812 MHz
ref*multi: 200*19
CPU voltage: 1.46v
nb frequency: 2000MHz
RAM: Corsair CMS3 @ 1333
Motherboard: ASUS M5A97
cooling: Cooler Master HAF 212 EVO push/pull
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 47
Temps: Idle-32C, Load-49C


----------



## davwman

Currently stable at 4.1ghz with 1.48v on core. All other voltages and frequencies way too diverse to remember off the top of my head using a sabertooth.

Sent from my MB886


----------



## Melcar

Man, these things get hot. Does not help that it's about 35*C right now (yay Mexican Winter). Should have gotten a smaller BD in retrospect. I had to lower my OC to 3.8GHz, since the +0.125V it needs for 4.0GHz is just too much. The nb on this thing is rather power hungry (1.35V just for 2.4GHz, damn) and it easily adds +5*C to my load temps. These cheap Kingston sticks turned out decent since they are able to do 1600MHz CAS9 @ 1.55V. Still working on the OC, trying to keep volts down. Will post results latter.


----------



## Melcar

Cpu: 965 BE
Username: Melcar
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3800 MHz
ref*multi: 200 x 20
CPU voltage: +0.05V offset (1.38V when at full load)
CPU-NB: 1.35V
nb frequency: 2600 MHz
NB volts: stock (1.1V)
RAM: 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3 1600MHz CAS10
Motherboard: Asus M5A97 rev. 2
cooling: Freezer 13 PRO
OS: Windows 7 64-bit


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2625000

The run time was longer, but I forgot to take a screenshot.


----------



## Belial

I got my 955 c2 [email protected] completely stable - 36 hours prime95, custom blend max ram.

I'll see if I can push 3.85 or 3.9, and then go to cpu-nb tuning.

sig rig. 3+1 power phase. Using an nh-d14 though, at the moment, but my hyper 212+ I think could handle it (it'd be on the limit though, adding cpu-nb and cpu-nb volts would probably tip it into 62+).

http://valid.canardpc.com/2626870
http://i.imgur.com/Y1Z0w.png


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Now mind you this is almost a 3 year old chip, and it NEEDS lots of volts to remain stable at this speed.
> But it is 8 hours stable in prime95 and stable in all my games and other benchmarks, which is good enough for me.
> Load and idle temps should be lower but it is summer in Australia and the ambient temps are high.


8 hours is nothing. I could push 4+ ghz on 8 hours, and I had a critical ram problem that only revealed itself after 8 hours of testing (it would consistently fail at 8 hours no matter what my voltage or speed was, as in 3.4-4ghz and 1.3v on 4ghz to 1.6v on 3.4). I've had most of my finer tuning overclocks fail at around 16-20 hours, and I've had multiple overclocks fail at 26 hours.

I don't think 8 hours means anything. I wouldn't consider anything less than 24 hours as a reliably stable overclock, and I really think you need 26 hours, which is roughly 2 passes over all the FFT lengths on 15 minute blend tests. Don't forget to max out your ram too, just selecting blend won't really mean much (and wont reveal a faulty overclock very quickly).

Good enough for gaming stable, sure, but I don't think it's good enough to be logged in here - personally, at least.

I've also been able to run 10 passes of IBT/linpack easily on overclocks that'd fail consistently before 24th hour on prime95. IBT is good for roughly figuring out your overclock but not for 24 hour stable at all. I could push an extra 200 mhz on ibt vs p95 24 hour stable.


----------



## Melcar

Well, tried to push 4.2GHz but no go. +0.050V offset for 3.8GHz, +0.075V offset for 3.9GHz, +0.1125V offset needed for 4.0GHz, +0.2000V offset for 4.1GHz, +whothehellknowsbutit'stoomuchvoltagealreadyV for anything higher. Temps. are manageable (as long as I OC the CPU only), but as a rule I don't push more than +0.2000V over stock.

RAM can do 1600MHz CAS10 @ 1.55V, so I'm happy with that.

The NB is a bit of a disappointment. I can do 2.8GHz @ 1.45V but I start to burn. 2.6GHz @ 1.35V feels comfortable (barely, once I add the CPU OC). Gonna try 2.4GHz and see if I can lower the volts to 1.20-1.25 so I can keep the 4.0GHz CPU OC.


----------



## towtol

I've been playing with a 965 in an old MSI board while waiting for another board to arrive.

OC is decent with 4100MHz @ 1.52v. I can go higher if I keep the CPU-NB stock but no fun in that. CPU-NB sitting at 2.6GHz @ 1.35v. with 1.201v on the NB for stability. It passes 5 runs on IntelBurnTest staying under 55C..

And up until this morning I was able to post on those settings but me thinks the NB is starting go as I now have to reset the CMOS to get it post from cold start and will only reboot if NB at stock..

Only heat sink is on the 965 (TX3). The NB and VRMs just have a couple of fans blowing on them.

I'm hoping to push a little more and will properly format post when I get to a sweet spot on the new board... this one is almost toast.


----------



## mdobri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *towtol*
> 
> I've been playing with a 965 in an old MSI board while waiting for another board to arrive.
> OC is decent with 4100MHz @ 1.52v. I can go higher if I keep the CPU-NB stock but no fun in that. CPU-NB sitting at 2.6GHz @ 1.35v. with 1.201v on the NB for stability. It passes 5 runs on IntelBurnTest staying under 55C..
> And up until this morning I was able to post on those settings but me thinks the NB is starting go as I now have to reset the CMOS to get it post from cold start and will only reboot if NB at stock..
> Only heat sink is on the 965 (TX3). The NB and VRMs just have a couple of fans blowing on them.
> I'm hoping to push a little more and will properly format post when I get to a sweet spot on the new board... this one is almost toast.


Which model is your MSI Board?


----------



## towtol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdobri*
> 
> Which model is your MSI Board?


It's an 870S-G46 AM3 socket.

About a year ago the build I had for the last six years before that died. It was my first build and I had used an MSI board.

MSI seemed to be a good brand to me so when I scrambled to put together another build last year, I had to go with the cheapest (on sale) parts I could find and came up with MSI again. Found a Phenom ll X4 840 on sale and paired it with the MSI.

I knew a little about OCing and I found I could push he 840 beyond stock. When I saw the 965 BE on sale for 75USD I knew I had to get one to play with.

While I was searching online on how to OC the 965, I stumbled across this thread. The info I found in here really filled in the gaps I was missing.

The MSI still seems to be holding up but the ASRock Fatality 990FX caught my eye as I was looking at post Xmas sales online so I decided to buy one. I'll have to wait a little while longer before I can get an 8 core.

Monday is delivery day.

Scrtach that. Just found out from UPS Tracker delivery isn't until the 3rd. Seems UPS doesn't deliver on New Year's Eve. I hope my MSI survives until then.


----------



## jossef

can i get some help with overclocking my 955?
i got GIGABYTE GA-790XT-USB3,and i cant go higher than 3.8GHZ,every clock above it is unstable.
meanwhile im on 1.425 vcore,any way i can go 4GHZ or even more?i need your help guys,i want more performance


----------



## Pill Monster

^Raise your vcore and use LLC.

Here's my 24/7 stable OC. Pretty sure I have a golden chip....











ASUS M5A97-EVO
CM Hyper N620 cooler
CM HAF-XM

Using 1.25v for the CPU/NB


----------



## jossef

what LLC is?


----------



## towtol

I checked stability this morning and decided to post results. Temp peaked at 56C but otherwise MSI board still doin ok.


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jossef*
> 
> what LLC is?


Load Line Calibration. It prevents vdroop when the CPU is under load.


----------



## jossef

where can i find it on my board's bios?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> ^Raise your vcore and use LLC.
> Here's my 24/7 stable OC. Pretty sure I have a golden chip....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS M5A97-EVO
> CM Hyper N620 cooler
> CM HAF-XM
> Using 1.25v for the CPU/NB


That's pretty nuts.
Specifically looking at your 2.8Ghz IMC and 1600Mhz memory. I was about to mention your loose timings, then I noticed your lovely command rate. Good on you


----------



## Inacoma79

Hi gents, I'm planing a SFF build because I picked up a 965BE late last year. Since the system is going to be a SFF build, I'm looking for a good mATX board and I want to OC chip to 40ghz. I have some experience with Intel OC'ing, but this going to be my first AMD build and OC in an SFF case. Could someone recommend a good mATX board with sata 6 and USB 3.0 features? I'm also thinking about lapping the chip and cooler so any good resources you kind folks go point me would be much appreciated (if it's the same process as you would an intel chip then never mind this part)

Here's some initial specs:
Phenom II 965 BE
Nvidia 560ti 1 GB
Kingston Hyper Blu DDR3 1333 (16GB)
Win7 64-bit
Case (TBD): LIAN LI PC-V351A
Cooler: CM Gemin II S524
Intel 520 SSD 180GB
WD 1.5 TB HDD


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Hi gents, I'm planing a SFF build because I picked up a 965BE late last year. Since the system is going to be a SFF build, I'm looking for a good mATX board and I want to OC chip to 40ghz. I have some experience with Intel OC'ing, but this going to be my first AMD build and OC in an SFF case. Could someone recommend a good mATX board with sata 6 and USB 3.0 features? I'm also thinking about lapping the chip and cooler so any good resources you kind folks go point me would be much appreciated (if it's the same process as you would an intel chip then never mind this part)
> Here's some initial specs:
> Phenom II 965 BE
> Nvidia 560ti 1 GB
> Kingston Hyper Blu DDR3 1333 (16GB)
> Win7 64-bit
> Case (TBD): LIAN LI PC-V351A
> Cooler: CM Gemin II S524
> Intel 520 SSD 180GB
> WD 1.5 TB HDD


Maybe this? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186206
You'd be much better off going with a mid tower and getting an ATX board though.
If I was you, I'd grab an ASUS Crosshair Formula 5. It's a far better board for what you want to do, than that mATX

Since it's your first AMD chip, have a look at this guide to get your chip OC'd http://overclock.herobo.com/1_7_How-to-Overclock-an-AMD-CPU.html
But for maximum performance: http://overclock.herobo.com/index.php?p=1_13


----------



## skitz9417

http://imageshack.us/f/688/newoverclock.png/


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Maybe this? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186206
> You'd be much better off going with a mid tower and getting an ATX board though.
> If I was you, I'd grab an ASUS Crosshair Formula 5. It's a far better board for what you want to do, than that mATX
> Since it's your first AMD chip, have a look at this guide to get your chip OC'd http://overclock.herobo.com/1_7_How-to-Overclock-an-AMD-CPU.html
> But for maximum performance: http://overclock.herobo.com/index.php?p=1_13


+1 on the OC guide, will refer to it when I finish the build.

Building this for the wife so I need to go the SFF route as I don't think she'll appreciate a mid/full tower amongst her things























Thanks also for the board suggestion. I did a bit of HW and I think I'll go with the ASUS M5A88-M. I think it'll mate bit better with my parts list.


----------



## Nonehxc

Hi people. I'm trying to overclock my Phenom II 955be on an Asrock 890fx Deluxe3. All is good in terms of hardware(HAF932 case, Mugen2 Rev.B to keep cpu cool(27.5º idle-, nb and sb heatsinks, lots of fans and airflow, g.Skill ripjaws 1600mhz 7-8-7-24-2T memory). I've overclocked before using the cpu multi, and tweaked memory to set the correct frequency and timings but I think I'm ready to try overclocking in the bios. I've already disabled all options known to interfere with OC(later I'll put back on C'n'Q, C1e and Spread Spectrum if you recommend me to do so)

I've been reading the guides and, so far, I'm trying to translate the settings to my BIOS, but I'm having a problem trying to understand who's who between common nomenclature(fsb, cpu/nb, nb, etc) and my asrock BIOS. And if you also lend me a hand to how I must start overclocking, it would be great help for me.









So far I think I've guessed right(correct me if wrong and in danger of burning my house lol):

common nomenclature = Asrock = My BIOS settings = Increases or decreases by

FSB(HTT, reference) = CPU Frequency = 200mhz = (+- 1mhz)
FSB(HTT, reference)Multi = CPU Frequency Multi = x16.0 = (+- x0.5)
VCore = CPU Voltage = 1.3500v = (+- 0.0125v)
CPU/NB = NB Frequency Multi = x10.00 2000mhz = (+- x1.0)
CPU/NB Voltage = NB Voltage = 1.1000v = (+- 0.0125v)

Then I have some doubts:

??????? = HT Bus Speed = Auto = (+- x1.0 from 200mhz to 2000mhz)
??????? = HT Bus Width = Auto = (Auto, 8 bit, 16 bit)
??????? = Memory Clock = Auto = (Auto, 400mhz800, 533mhz1066, 667mhz1333, 800mhz1600)
??????? = DRAM Voltage = Auto(1.600v) = (Auto, +- 0.017v)
??????? = NB Voltage = Auto(1.146v) = (Auto, +- 0.013v)
??????? = HT Voltage = Auto(1.106v) = (Auto, +-0.05v)
??????? = CPU VDDA = Auto = (Auto, 2.56v, 2.70v)
??????? = PCIE VDDA = Auto = (Auto, 1.81v, 1.92v)
Load Line Calibration = CPU LLC = Auto = (Auto, Normal, Slight, Disabled)

HT Bus Width, CPU and PCIE VDDA don't apply in the OC, right? So we leave them out.
I think that HT Bus Speed, regardless it's name, it's some memory frequency setting(my MoBo can support up to 2000mhz memory if overclocked). Memory Clock is what I've used to bring my memory up to specs(800mhz DDR3 1600)along with timings, but I don't know if it's some kind of automated setting, some multiplier or divider. DRAM Voltage pretty much explains itself, but I need to know what can be and what role it plays. NB Voltage can be IMC voltage. HT Voltage, I don't know. LLC is Load Line Calibration, so I think I must set it at normal, right?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Hi people. I'm trying to overclock my Phenom II 955be on an Asrock 890fx Deluxe3. All is good in terms of hardware(HAF932 case, Mugen2 Rev.B to keep cpu cool(27.5º idle-, nb and sb heatsinks, lots of fans and airflow, g.Skill ripjaws 1600mhz 7-8-7-24-2T memory). I've overclocked before using the cpu multi, and tweaked memory to set the correct frequency and timings but I think I'm ready to try overclocking in the bios. I've already disabled all options known to interfere with OC(later I'll put back on C'n'Q, C1e and Spread Spectrum if you recommend me to do so)
> I've been reading the guides and, so far, I'm trying to translate the settings to my BIOS, but I'm having a problem trying to understand who's who between common nomenclature(fsb, cpu/nb, nb, etc) and my asrock BIOS. And if you also lend me a hand to how I must start overclocking, it would be great help for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I think I've guessed right(correct me if wrong and in danger of burning my house lol):
> common nomenclature = Asrock = My BIOS settings = Increases or decreases by
> FSB(HTT, reference) = CPU Frequency = 200mhz = (+- 1mhz)
> FSB(HTT, reference)Multi = CPU Frequency Multi = x16.0 = (+- x0.5)
> VCore = CPU Voltage = 1.3500v = (+- 0.0125v)
> CPU/NB = NB Frequency Multi = x10.00 2000mhz = (+- x1.0)
> CPU/NB Voltage = NB Voltage = 1.1000v = (+- 0.0125v)
> Then I have some doubts:
> *??????? = HT Bus Speed = Auto = (+- x1.0 from 200mhz to 2000mhz)*
> Yes
> *??????? = HT Bus Width = Auto = (Auto, 8 bit, 16 bit)*
> Don't change this, leave it auto
> *??????? = Memory Clock = Auto = (Auto, 400mhz800, 533mhz1066, 667mhz1333, 800mhz1600)*
> DDR = Double Data Rate, you set it at 400Mhz, you'll actually get 800Mhz
> *??????? = DRAM Voltage = Auto(1.600v) = (Auto, +- 0.017v)*
> Ram voltage, leave it at whatever your manufacturer says
> *??????? = NB Voltage = Auto(1.146v) = (Auto, +- 0.013v)*
> Chipset voltage, might help out an OC, but not really
> *??????? = HT Voltage = Auto(1.106v) = (Auto, +-0.05v)*
> Not sure why you'd even want to change this
> *??????? = CPU VDDA = Auto = (Auto, 2.56v, 2.70v)*
> No idea
> *??????? = PCIE VDDA = Auto = (Auto, 1.81v, 1.92v)*
> Don't touch this
> *Load Line Calibration = CPU LLC = Auto = (Auto, Normal, Slight, Disabled)*
> Don't touch this, you don't need to unlock cores, and it's only useful in the 6Ghz+ range
> 
> HT Bus Width, CPU and PCIE VDDA don't apply in the OC, right? So we leave them out.
> I think that HT Bus Speed, regardless it's name, it's some memory frequency setting(my MoBo can support up to 2000mhz memory if overclocked). Memory Clock is what I've used to bring my memory up to specs(800mhz DDR3 1600)along with timings, but I don't know if it's some kind of automated setting, some multiplier or divider. DRAM Voltage pretty much explains itself, but I need to know what can be and what role it plays. NB Voltage can be IMC voltage. HT Voltage, I don't know. LLC is Load Line Calibration, so I think I must set it at normal, right?
> Thanks for your help.


That's all I've got (and IMC = NB, don't forget that)

EDIT: if you were wondering what the HT link is. It's the Hypertransport between the CPU and chipset (to the PCI-e lanes and southbridge) and is set at 2000Mhz. You shouldn't have to overclock this at all, because it's already stupid fast. When the Phenom II's came out, AMD set a world record in 3dMark with the chip at 6.5GHz, leaving the HT at 1.8Ghz. I don't think it's an issue, don't mess with it


----------



## QPofHighGrade

Hello everyone

Cpu: Phenom II x4 955 BE
Username: QPofHighGrade
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4347 MHz
Ref*Multi: 235*18.5
CPU voltage: 1.624v
CPU-NB voltage: 1.3v
NB frequency: 2585
Mobo NB voltage: 1.145v
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1566 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T
RAM voltage: 1.6v
Motherboard: Asrock 970 Extreme3
Cooling: Antec Khuler H2O 620 in P/P
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 55.7

CPU-Z Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/2648920

My 5 Runs of LinX


CineBench Scores


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QPofHighGrade*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> Cpu: Phenom II x4 955 BE
> Username: QPofHighGrade
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4347 MHz
> Ref*Multi: 235*18.5
> CPU voltage: 1.624v
> CPU-NB voltage: 1.3v
> NB frequency: 2585
> Mobo NB voltage: 1.145v
> RAM: 8GB DDR3 1566 MHz 9-9-9-24 2T
> RAM voltage: 1.6v
> Motherboard: Asrock 970 Extreme3
> Cooling: Antec Khuler H2O 620 in P/P
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 55.7
> 
> CPU-Z Validation
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2648920
> 
> My 5 Runs of LinX


whats ur temps at that speed isnt it bad to go at that voltage


----------



## QPofHighGrade

My voltage in the BIOS is 1.575, which could be bad, but it's under water. Max temp peaked 66C whilst running LinX, but I would never do anything that stressful in everyday usage. While playing games like Assassins Creed 3, MW3, or Skyrim, max temps are roughly 50-55C. Oh and while idling it's about 40C.


----------



## skitz9417

nice i got up to 4ghz with 1.52 volts and stable


----------



## Nonehxc

Thanks for the info, Fear. I started oc a few days ago, avoiding what I didn't know, tinkered a bit and did a 4.0ghz oc, completed with full range of stress testing and whatnot, screenshot-a-lot lol. Maybe I'll enter this OC(was completely stable with 12 hours Prime Blend, Memtest 86+ 2 pass, OCCT Linpack Automatic 1hr, SuperPI, LinX 20 pass and IntelBurnTest Ican'tremember pass), but this is not going to be my 24/7.

Now I'm trough a FSB OC since I want C'n'Q and C1E enabled, consumption and environment matters to me(also, PhenomMsrTweaker was a bit unresponsive for my tastes).









My actual settings are 

Haven't stress tested like a boss but so far a quick Prime95 Blend test, Metro 2033, MPC-HC 1080p with fddshow A/V custom HQ setting, madVR and Avisynth resizing(kicks the cpu really hard), has been stable. Tonight and tomorrow I'll do the battery of stress test to see if this sucker can withstand a punch to the bells


----------



## QPofHighGrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> nice i got up to 4ghz with 1.52 volts and stable


Very nice, I saw your Cine score aswell. Pretty good


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QPofHighGrade*
> 
> Very nice, I saw your Cine score aswell. Pretty good


thanks


----------



## wthenshaw

Need help guys.
noob overclocker here who knows basically nothing

im running a 965 and want to achieve around 4ghz overclock, using an asus m5a97 rev 1.02

would someone be able to tell me what settings they have their 965 at or be able to give me a good pointer in the way of overclocking this chip


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Need help guys.
> noob overclocker here who knows basically nothing
> 
> im running a 965 and want to achieve around 4ghz overclock, using an asus m5a97 rev 1.02
> 
> would someone be able to tell me what settings they have their 965 at or be able to give me a good pointer in the way of overclocking this chip


http://overclock.herobo.com/1_7_How-to-Overclock-an-AMD-CPU.html
http://overclock.herobo.com/index.php?p=1_13

^ I should really put those in the OP


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> http://overclock.herobo.com/1_7_How-to-Overclock-an-AMD-CPU.html
> http://overclock.herobo.com/index.php?p=1_13
> 
> ^ I should really put those in the OP


You must. Yours are the more comprehensive and newbie oriented guides I've read


----------



## Tatakai All

Well I'm back to trying to push my 955(c2) to 4ghz and higher. I've had it at stock 3.2ghz since I changed my mobo to a CHV back before the release of BD, although PD is looking really nice I just might wait for SR's release and squeeze as much out of this 955(c2) as I can. Sadly the M4A79T mobo that I had this chip on before would only get as high as 3.959 or something like that, I've gotta check the stable list on the first page. I'm hoping for better results with the CHV. To bad I didn't have a C3 it would make things a bit easier, ah well I'm off to it and I'll also be skimming through here to freshen up on oc'ing pointers.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Well I'm back to trying to push my 955(c2) to 4ghz and higher. I've had it at stock 3.2ghz since I changed my mobo to a CHV back before the release of BD, although PD is looking really nice I just might wait for SR's release and squeeze as much out of this 955(c2) as I can. Sadly the M4A79T mobo that I had this chip on before would only get as high as 3.959 or something like that, I've gotta check the stable list on the first page. I'm hoping for better results with the CHV. To bad I didn't have a C3 it would make things a bit easier, ah well I'm off to it and I'll also be skimming through here to freshen up on oc'ing pointers.


Dude, you will notice absolutely nothing between that clock and 4Ghz. Just focus on getting your memory fast. That is the main difference between the intel chips and the AMD chips from that era. Yes the cores are fast on the other side of the fence, however, the memory controller is vastly faster on Intel chips. If you can get that controller fast, and pair it with an SSD or some fast I/O, the computer will make it much faster and ready for just about anything. (unless of course, you're obsessed with rendering benchmarks, then by all means grab a new motherboard)


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Dude, you will notice absolutely nothing between that clock and 4Ghz. Just focus on getting your memory fast. That is the main difference between the intel chips and the AMD chips from that era. Yes the cores are fast on the other side of the fence, however, the memory controller is vastly faster on Intel chips. If you can get that controller fast, and pair it with an SSD or some fast I/O, the computer will make it much faster and ready for just about anything. (unless of course, you're obsessed with rendering benchmarks, then by all means grab a new motherboard)


I'm not really in to benchmarks other than using 'em for stability tests and checking the performance of new hardware that I acquire. As for homing in on faster memory that is definitely something I could use some advice with. What changes and options should I be using? The Mushkins I'm using are rated at 2133mhz 1.65v but this chip is fickle about anything over 1333mhz. Also I'm not too keen on oc'ing memory and the timings so I'd appreciate any and all advice you can provide.


----------



## Gavush

I've just recently built my first machine with a 965 BE and I've been messing around with OC etc and I've got it running fine at 3.8 using 19x and upping the offset voltage to + two notches (.02-something iirc seems to max out at 1.48) and everything else is pretty much stock or auto settings.... what I had a question about was the following:

I was under the impression the phenom's were designed with 1333 in mind so that's what I got for economics sake.. I'm seeing that you can OC to 1600 and even 1800..I basically only browse the web and play bf3 and I to me it seems to play just fine in all honesty... (graphics set to auto and it runs on "high" w /1920x1080 and looks good, seems smooth) I've thought about getting another 8gb of 1333 but I don't think I'm using up all 8 I've got to begin with, maybe 6 or 7 at the most (?) so then I thought I'd get some 1600 or 1800 but I'm wondering if it would be "money well spent" and make a tangible difference in how the system runs and not just up benchmark numbers. I'm seeing max temps of 53 using OCCT. Any opinions / comments?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> I've just recently built my first machine with a 965 BE and I've been messing around with OC etc and I've got it running fine at 3.8 using 19x and upping the offset voltage to + two notches (.02-something iirc seems to max out at 1.48) and everything else is pretty much stock or auto settings.... what I had a question about was the following:
> 
> I was under the impression the phenom's were designed with 1333 in mind so that's what I got for economics sake.. I'm seeing that you can OC to 1600 and even 1800..I basically only browse the web and play bf3 and I to me it seems to play just fine in all honesty... (graphics set to auto and it runs on "high" w /1920x1080 and looks good, seems smooth) I've thought about getting another 8gb of 1333 but I don't think I'm using up all 8 I've got to begin with, maybe 6 or 7 at the most (?) so then I thought I'd get some 1600 or 1800 but I'm wondering if it would be "money well spent" and make a tangible difference in how the system runs and not just up benchmark numbers. I'm seeing max temps of 53 using OCCT. Any opinions / comments?


you are correct. they were designed for 1333 ram speed. anything higher is considered an overclock. you're at the sweet spot on your CPU imo. pretty low voltage, decent OC. have you tried going to cas 8 on your memory?
overclock your NB. you should be able to do 2400mhz with little or no voltage increase. that will be the biggest performance increase. additional memory is not necessary


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Well I'm back to trying to push my 955(c2) to 4ghz and higher. I've had it at stock 3.2ghz since I changed my mobo to a CHV back before the release of BD, although PD is looking really nice I just might wait for SR's release and squeeze as much out of this 955(c2) as I can. Sadly the M4A79T mobo that I had this chip on before would only get as high as 3.959 or something like that, I've gotta check the stable list on the first page. I'm hoping for better results with the CHV. To bad I didn't have a C3 it would make things a bit easier, ah well I'm off to it and I'll also be skimming through here to freshen up on oc'ing pointers.


RAM overclocking is a little bit more simple than CPU Overclocking. Try achieving as high of a clock as you can, using the CPU-NB voltage to smooth out hiccups along the way. Remember, the memory controller in Phenom II's blows chode, so it's either NB clock that you'll get, or RAM clock, very rare to get both, unless you have awesome cooling. As for the timings, they work a little bit differently, but you can still tweak them, it depends on your chip though. I wrote a huge guide on it on my site: http://overclock.herobo.com/1_12_How-to-Overclock-RAM-on-AMD-and-Intel.html (And for reference, I can't put links in the OP, because of the editor I used to get the spreadsheets it, it's basically a static OP, which is beyond frustrating)

I feel sort of ridiculous for linking guides I wrote on another site in almost every post. But hey, I wrote down everything I know once, so I can just share a link which has a comprehensive answer, rather than writing it out, over and over.


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> overclock your NB. you should be able to do 2400mhz with little or no voltage increase. that will be the biggest performance increase. additional memory is not necessary


So I changed the NB to 2400 and ran it on a 15 min test and it seemed to do fine, interestingly the "cpu temp" was closer to the individual core temps to within a degree where-as before it was a few degrees apart... gained about 2 degrees maxing out at 54-55c. I tried to set the CL to 8 but perhaps I didn't do it correctly or didn't save it correctly because it still looked to be set to 9 when viewed via cpuz. MB seems to live at 33-34c. I did get a warning from the MB that +3.3v was zero on a couple of occasions but the graphs on cpuz showed only a couple of dips to 3.11. the +12v went from 11.78 at idle to 11.71 under load and there were a couple of dips to 11.64. I'm wondering about these numbers and how much of a load I'm pulling on the (though seemingly fine for me and several of my friends) inexpensive rocketfish 500wPSU. (though supposedly much more reliable than it's 700w counterpart) Also just looked at the run at the stock 2000mhz nb and there were no dips (ie, inverse spike, not momentary dip) on the +3.3v


----------



## Tatakai All

Something's wrong, I've run LinX with a 3.8 oc and got this. I'm not sure if this is what it should be for a 955 @ 3.8. Let me know .

I then did some more tweaks and haven't been able to get anything near that score so I change everything to stock settings and get this. Is this right?


----------



## FithyLucre

Hello, i have some problems with overclocking.

I have Be 955 C 2 stepping, with an Asrock 770 extreme 3 mb. I cant even reach the 3.4 Ghz. Even when I try to raise the cpu Voltage, one of cores does crash. What can be the cause of this?


----------



## ihatelolcats

c2 stepping is bad. sorry


----------



## ocfanboy

Is it worth going from a phenom 965BE ocd to 3.8 to a bulldozer fx 6100 BE?
Mostly for gaming. I have a HD7950 and im wondering if the Bulldozer wont be better for the 7950 then what the 965 is?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocfanboy*
> 
> Is it worth going from a phenom 965BE ocd to 3.8 to a bulldozer fx 6100 BE?
> Mostly for gaming. I have a HD7950 and im wondering if the Bulldozer wont be better for the 7950 then what the 965 is?


id go for a piledriver 63** so much better and will OC better


----------



## ihatelolcats

6100 would be a downgrade


----------



## electech13

Cpu: 955 BE
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4012.10 MHz
ref*multi: 236*17
CPU voltage: 1.440 (idle) 1.488 (full load)
CPU-NB: 1.1
nb frequency: 2359.8
NB volts: 1.150
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1667.46 9-9-9-924 2T
Mobo: Gigabyte 970A-DS3
cooling: Scythe Mine 2 dual heatsinks 8 heatpipes 120mm
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 49.7
(this is present time but can currently max out around 4212MHz being stable)

Hello all

I just joined the club yesterday after looking up info for this cpu...which for an older AMD x4 core is quite impressive! i viewed the verified oc board ...and wow...easily low 4's Ghz up to 6.8Ghz!...this cpu has a range like no other.

I routinely oc to 4GhHz on stock voltage/settings...or I should say "auto" because the stock voltage is 4.010v and on auto it runs at that for the first few steps but as i get higher, as in 4GHz it will run up into the mid 4's on its own....this leads to my question (s):

I understand how auto can fluctuate but how come when going to manual volt settings and setting specific numbers, it always runs higher when in the os and looking up actual clocks/volts via cpu-z, etc?
It seems to immediately add 0.0250v to the idle and then a much higher addition of .0500 to .1000v when under load. This confuses me.
Should it not stay and run at what I select when at manual or is the manual setting some sort of "starting point"?
ie. say I oc to around 3.8Ghz but I want to manually set the vcore voltage to 1.40v (which is the auto stock default btw)....when in Windows and running CPU-Z/AMD Overdrive/Hardware Monitor it will show around 1.425-1.448 at idle...and then when testing via prime95 or linx or intelburn at full load it goes up to 1.488v. This is acting just like the auto setting but with a different manual starting point....and if I want to say, manually set the vcore to 1.450v or 1.4750v (which would be a reasonable normal increase from stock to oc around 4GHZ+) it will show up around 1.480v-1.505v at idle and easily go to the critical high end of 1.550v at full load...This doesn't make much sense to me. I've oc'd many times before on many cpu's and boards (I am an AMD enthusist btw and have almost always exclusively purchased/used/oc'd AMD chips/boards) and my manual settings would typically be a static number to work by.

So can someone here explain this for me and advise what to do when I want to push this cpu a bit further (ie. 4.2GHz to 4.5GHz) keeping within the 1.400 to 1.500v range? Auto only gets me so far and manual seems to misreport/auto adjust so do i go with the manual numbers and compensate for it's self correction or go with the bios number regardless of what it's reporting from within the os?

As a reference.. i have been able to fairly easily get this oc'd to around the 4.2GHz mark before instability and crashes occur. And doing this by either a high multiplier (20x/21x on 200Mhz bus) or (17x on 245-247MHz bus), the latter being much better for performance as the increased bus boosts everything.
My memory which is stock 1333Mhz DDR3 can easily run at 1666MHz by doing it's own multiplier or leaving at stock and letting the increased nb freq do the job...and can step down timings by 1 cycle on oc's and 2-3 cycles at stock.
The NB frequency I can get to and be stable at this point is around the 2400MHz mark and havent manual adjusted the HT freq and either let it stay stock at 2000Mhz or run at around 2125MHz in most of my 4-4.2Ghz range oc's.
On all of my oc's I have either done auto vcore voltage or manual to a point (see first concern above) but have typically left the DRAM voltage alone (its stock at 1.5 and auto up to 1.65v when running it's xmp 800Mhz profile). And the nb vid/core voltages at stock/auto. I don't want to start adjusting these too until I get my first question/conern answered about the manual voltage setting variations but I assume to get above the 4.2GHz mark that I'm plateauing at I will have to go fully manual on ALL the voltage variables.

Oh and lastly, the cooling. I was on stock before and surprisingly was able to oc to 3.6ghz easily and up to around 3.8GHz but the temps were getting too high (3.6Ghz was around 34 at idle and up to 54-57 at load...borderline limit i would run and 3.8Ghz was around 35 at idle but pushing low 60's at load=too high! and when I went to the 4-4.2Ghz mark it would be stupid to leave it for more then a couple of mins at it would idle at 40 and load at 61-69 range)
But once I got my own cooler and a whopper at that (this sucker barely fits my case at around 6.5" squared!) the temps are much better and kept in check at ANY clocks or voltages I've up'd to...idles' in the mid to high 20's now at oc's in the 4.0Ghz-4.2Ghz range with volts between 1.488-1.550 at load in the 44-51 range and never really gets any hotter so that gives me peace of mind that i can stay away from the dangerous highs above 55.
So I'm typically under 50 at high clocks/voltage with very heavy loads.
But if I do push this further and get to the 5+Ghz range and this starts consistantly statying over 55 then I will certainly go to liquid cooling.

So that's about it. Sorry for the long post....hopefully I can get some assistance on these questions and see what (more) I can do with this sweet CPU, that was a huge bargain even over a year and a half ago and easily still holds up in the performance category....but this will lead to my next question (for another post I guess); This is a mid level slightly aged AM3+ board that apparently only lets me go to a FX-8140 max cpu...not sure why I can't get the 8150 or 8350 on this (only thing I can guess is the bus not going high enough?). Do i just up the cpu to an FX-8120 or maybe a FX-6300(Bulldozers) or FX-4300 Vishera(all of which are dirt cheap!) and keep this board or do I swap out the board AND cpu to get to the current high of FX-8350?

Thanks guys.

ps.. I can send screenshots or verified cpu-z benchmarks if recommended.


----------



## ssullivan556

Cpu: 955 BE
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4004 MHz
ref*multi: 228*18
CPU voltage: 1.544v. MB is set at 1.48v. Not sure if I trust that or CPU-z
CPU-NB: 1.25
nb frequency: 2508MHz
NB volts: 1.1
RAM: 32GB DDR3 1216 6-7-7-16 1T
Mobo: ASRock M3A785GXH/128M
cooling: Water
OS: Vista 64-bit

Mem timings.jpg 333k .jpg file


----------



## BioZombie

Mobo- M5A99FX PRO
Cpu- Phenom 2 x4 965
Clock- 4113
Bus-200
Multiplier- 20.5
HT- 1800
NB Freq- 2608
Ram- Freq- DDR3 1600
Ram Time- 8-8-8-21

Core Volt- 1.55v


----------



## 033Y5

Cpu: 965 BE
Username:033Y5
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4000 MHz
ref*multi: 200x20
CPU voltage: 1.520
CPU-NB: 1.275
nb frequency: 2200
NB volts: 1.4
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 2T
Motherboard: dfi lanparty jr m3h5 790gx
cooling: water corsair hydro h100 push pull stock corsair fans
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 49


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Cpu: 965 BE
> Username:033Y5
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4000 MHz
> ref*multi: 200x20
> CPU voltage: 1.520
> CPU-NB: 1.275
> nb frequency: 2200
> NB volts: 1.4
> RAM: 8GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 2T
> Motherboard: dfi lanparty jr m3h5 790gx
> cooling: water corsair hydro h100 push pull stock corsair fans
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 49


Thats a high voltage for the speed you have


----------



## 033Y5

i know it was just a quick overclock yesterday gonna drop vcore when finish work and try and go for 4.2ghz and then try and tighten ram if i can


----------



## Allan P

I have a quick question. Does changing Southbridge Core have any effect on the stability of your OC? I have managed to get my 4.1ghz overclock to last a little over 2 hours in prime95 then it crashed. Won't be able to OC higher though since I was already at 63/64C.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan P*
> 
> I have a quick question. Does changing Southbridge Core have any effect on the stability of your OC? I have managed to get my 4.1ghz overclock to last a little over 2 hours in prime95 then it crashed. Won't be able to OC higher though since I was already at 63/64C.


no


----------



## mjcaouette89

Figured I'd join the club!

Here is my max stable as far as just overclocking the cpu cores. This was just for testing, although it was stable I don't run this clock speed 24/7.

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: mjcaouette89
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4414.87 MHz
ref*multi: 200.68*22.0
CPU voltage: 1.620
CPU-NB: 1.00
nb frequency: 2000 Mhz
NB volts: 1.093
RAM: 12 GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T @1.50v
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 990fx rev. 01
cooling: Custom W/C PMP-500 pump, TEC, and 480mm of rad space all in P/P
OS: 8 64-bit

http://s1213.photobucket.com/user/caddylover72/media/44_stable_zps5072fb08.png.html

Screenshot for a unstable 4.5Ghz:
http://s1213.photobucket.com/user/caddylover72/media/45Ghz_insane_zps8a8139f4.png.html

Screenshot for 4.3Ghz, 2800Mhz N/B, all stable:
http://s1213.photobucket.com/user/caddylover72/media/43Ghz.png.html

My 24/7 clocks:
Cpu: 955 BE
Username: mjcaouette89
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4214.19 MHz
ref*multi: 200.68*21.0
CPU voltage: 1.500
CPU-NB: 1.28
nb frequency: 2809.5 Mhz
NB volts: 1.093
RAM: 12 GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T @1.50v
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 990fx rev. 01
cooling: Custom W/C PMP-500 pump, TEC, and 480mm of rad space all in P/P
OS: 8 64-bit

All power saving features have been enabled on my 24/7 overclock so the machine downclocks/downvolts while sitting at idle or in low use situations.


----------



## Matirep

Hi everyone, this is my first post








Was trying to get my CPU stable with less vCore and setting the NB,HT, CPU-NB voltages but after 2 days I gave up and put in AUTO. Incredibly worked fine, with more time I will try to fine tune that








I want to ask to all if it's a hard task with my mobo, I don't see any good results on the spreads with similar models of this chipset








About the config, something could be improved to get less temps or power?

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: Matirep
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4200 MHz
ref*multi: 240*17.5
CPU voltage: 1.562 [Manual]
CPU-NB: AUTO
CPU-NB Frequency: 2400
HT Frequency: 2400
NB volts: AUTO
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600MHz
Motherboard: Asus M4A79T Deluxe
cooling: Corsair H60
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 52.46


----------



## Matirep

Double post


----------



## 3c57x9

Greetings!

I'm still loving my 955. Overclocking has kept it a viable platform way past when I thought I would need to replace it, which is a good thing since the performance of the FX chips has yet to compel me to ditch it.

I run this setup 24/7. It idles at about 36c and my go up to 42-47c when tasked. I couldn't be more pleased.









Cpu: 955 BE
Username: 3c57x9
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4026 MHz
ref*multi: 201*20
CPU voltage: 1.5 [Manual]
CPU-NB: 1.375
CPU-NB Frequency: 2800
HT Frequency: 2013
NB volts: 1.115
RAM: G.Skill Ares 32GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T @1.505v
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
cooling: Corsair H80 Push-Pull config with stock Corsair fans
OS: 8 64-bit
GFLOPS: 52.43


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just a quick one for 24/7, summertime conditions.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2870372
Air cooling by Scythe Mugen 3
Max temp 56c.


----------



## Chopper1591

I am not anymore an owner of the phenom 955...

I am now an happy owner of the fx-8320.

8x 4.0ghz







and not even overclocked


----------



## SaulKain

Cpu: 965 BE
Username: SaulKain
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4109
ref*multi: 210.72 x 19.5
CPU voltage: 1.368 - 1.380 (LLC under load) I have it setup for offset voltage (- .00625 setting atm)
CPU-NB: 1.10625 (again have this setup for offset voltage +.10625)
nb frequency: 2739.3
NB volts: AUTO
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1404.8MHz 9-9-9-24 1T
Motherboard: Asus M5A99x EVO R2.0
cooling: http://www.phanteks.com/01/PH-TC12DX.html
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 52.8 (highest recorded) possibly have some background processes stealing cycles.

Working well for me, stable. With cool and quiet enabled and the correct windows profile, the cores downclock down to around ~800 and my temps drop to just about 6-7C above ambient. Under load I am just under the recommended temps. I'm pretty happy with this chip. Most of the time when gaming my temps stay under 50 degrees C.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2874775


----------



## raven113

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: raven113
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3917 MHz
ref*multi: 201*19.5
CPU voltage: 1.416
CPU-NB: 1.13125
CPU-NB Frequency: 2612
NB volts: 1.250
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaw X 8GB DDR3 1607MHz 9-9-9-24 1T
Motherboard: Asus M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 AM3 880G+SB850 DDR3
cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212Plus
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51.29


http://valid.canardpc.com/r52sgj

24/7/365 stable, runs cool and quite, can run higher but hotter than I want for 24/7.
Probably be able to milk another year out of this puppy which is not to bad considering components and thank you everyone your posts really help me get to this point.


----------



## Sea Monkey

Cpu: 965 BE
Username: Sea Monkey
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3851.84 MHz
ref*multi: 214*18
CPU voltage: 1.45
CPU-NB: 2140
nb frequency: x10
NB volts: Auto
RAM: 16GB DDR3 1712MHz 9-9-9-24 1T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
cooling: Noctua NH-D14
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS:









http://valid.canardpc.com/qxten8


----------



## b1ackhawk

Sea Monkey,
I also have a MA790XT-UD4P. I'm curious what your configuration is with the 16GB ram. is it 4GBx4 or 8GBx2? Gigabyte shows on their site 4GB per slot max, but I don't know if its just because that's all that was available when the board was made, or is truly the slot max.


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b1ackhawk*
> 
> Sea Monkey,
> I also have a MA790XT-UD4P. I'm curious what your configuration is with the 16GB ram. is it 4GBx4 or 8GBx2? Gigabyte shows on their site 4GB per slot max, but I don't know if its just because that's all that was available when the board was made, or is truly the slot max.


2x8GB now. I've had TWO Phenom IIs that have gone haywire after a while and wouldn't run stable with four sticks of RAM installed. With 4x4GB my overclock limit was 3.7 GHz.


----------



## b1ackhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> 2x8GB now. I've had TWO Phenom IIs that have gone haywire after a while and wouldn't run stable with four sticks of RAM installed. With 4x4GB my overclock limit was 3.7 GHz.


Thanks for the info. I'd rather upgrade my rig to 2x8 than 4x4 as long as its compatible. Now I have my answer!


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b1ackhawk*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'd rather upgrade my rig to 2x8 than 4x4 as long as its compatible. Now I have my answer!


That being said, smaller sticks can be cheaper, and better timings
eg: cl8 @ 4gb is easier then cl8 @ 8gb to manufacter

Perhaps im also spoiled with Mushkin, I purchased 2 kits of (1600mhz 7-8-7-20 2x2gb) which I easily overclock to 1800mhz cl8 while OC to 4.4ghz stable http://valid.canardpc.com/1942162

[edit: actually I only had 4GB when I validated last... I will try that again]


----------



## b1ackhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> That being said, smaller sticks can be cheaper, and better timings
> eg: cl8 @ 4gb is easier then cl8 @ 8gb to manufacter
> 
> Perhaps im also spoiled with Mushkin, I purchased 2 kits of (1600mhz 7-8-7-20 2x2gb) which I easily overclock to 1800mhz cl8 while OC to 4.4ghz stable http://valid.canardpc.com/1942162
> 
> [edit: actually I only had 4GB when I validated last... I will try that again]


I have read that these boards tend not to be as stable with 4 banks of ram in low latency, high memory bus clock. Also from one memory manufacturer that said you need to use a kit of 4 vs 2 kits of 2 if you want to run 4 banks of ram.


----------



## MrJeffrey

Cpu: 955 BE
Username: mrjeffrey
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4018.91 MHz
ref*multi: 200.90]*20
CPU voltage: 1.404
CPU-NB: 1.1
nb frequency: 2009.9MHz
NB volts: 1.3
RAM: 16GB DDR3 11.11.11.28
Motherboard: Asus M4A88TD-M
cooling: EVENMAX ETS-T40
OS: 7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 51.4


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrJeffrey*
> 
> Cpu: 955 BE
> Username: mrjeffrey
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4018.91 MHz
> ref*multi: 200.90]*20
> CPU voltage: 1.404
> CPU-NB: 1.1
> nb frequency: 2009.9MHz
> NB volts: 1.3
> RAM: 16GB DDR3 11.11.11.28
> Motherboard: Asus M4A88TD-M
> cooling: EVENMAX ETS-T40
> OS: 7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 51.4


Pretty decent if it is stable at that voltage.

Did you run Prime95 blend? 6 hours or so.


----------



## MrJeffrey

Yeah I have ran P95 for just over 5 hours and OCCT for 1 hour


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrJeffrey*
> 
> Yeah I have ran P95 for just over 5 hours and OCCT for 1 hour












I remember I had a pretty hard time getting my 955 stable @ 4ghz.
Although I think my board was my drawback. Had a 990fxa-ud3 back then.

Rolling on happy with my fx-8320 @ 4.9ghz now though.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrJeffrey*
> 
> Yeah I have ran P95 for just over 5 hours and OCCT for 1 hour


Nice. I gave my 955 to my cousin about 6 months ago. He's loving it, and it's pretty decent at 3.6GHz. Can't really hold a candle to my FX 8350, however it's likely the difference between 4GB of DDR2 and 8GB of high end DDR3. That's a decent setup you have there, a 4Ghz quad is brilliant for gaming and just about everything you do on your PC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember I had a pretty hard time getting my 955 stable @ 4ghz.
> Although I think my board was my drawback. Had a 990fxa-ud3 back then.
> 
> Rolling on happy with my fx-8320 @ 4.9ghz now though.


What's you're secret? My 8350 refuses to do anything more than 4.7Ghz. Even that gives the odd bluescreen, so I stick to 4.3


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Nice. I gave my 955 to my cousin about 6 months ago. He's loving it, and it's pretty decent at 3.6GHz. Can't really hold a candle to my FX 8350, however it's likely the difference between 4GB of DDR2 and 8GB of high end DDR3. That's a decent setup you have there, a 4Ghz quad is brilliant for gaming and just about everything you do on your PC.
> What's you're secret? My 8350 refuses to do anything more than 4.7Ghz. Even that gives the odd bluescreen, so I stick to 4.3


Looking at your rig I guess it's your board holding you back.

I had an Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 before which was pretty bad at clocking my fx-8320. My Asus 990fx Sabertooth r2.0 is much better.

Also, good cooling helps allot.

Which voltage were you running at 4.7ghz?

Here are some shots for you to compare.


----------



## BruceB

I'd like to join please!
Here's my current OC:

Cpu: 965 BE
Username: BruceB
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3870MHz
Ref*Multi: 215*18.0
CPU voltage: 1.5
CPU-NB: 1.10
nb frequency: 2149.87
NB volts: 1.145
RAM: 4x4GB DDR3 1433MHz 9-9-9-24 2T
Motherboard: AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Pro
Cooling: Air - Thermal Right True Spirit 120mm
OS: Win7 64-bit
GFLOPS: 48.81



CPU-Z Validation here: http://valid.x86.fr/2i3ew1


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I'd like to join please!
> Here's my current OC:
> 
> Cpu: 965 BE
> Username: BruceB
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 3870MHz
> Ref*Multi: 215*18.0
> CPU voltage: 1.5
> CPU-NB: 1.10
> nb frequency: 2149.87
> NB volts: 1.145
> RAM: 4x4GB DDR3 1433MHz 9-9-9-24 2T
> Motherboard: AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Pro
> Cooling: Air - Thermal Right True Spirit 120mm
> OS: Win7 64-bit
> GFLOPS: 48.81
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z Validation here: http://valid.x86.fr/2i3ew1


vCore 1.5v?, that´s a lot, try 1.375 - 1.400, that will lower your temps.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> vCore 1.5v?, that´s a lot, try 1.375 - 1.400, that will lower your temps.


I had the vcore set to 1.475V but CPU-Z was reporting 1.50V. Now I've changed the vCore to 1.445V (anything less Fails the Intel burn test) but CPU-Z is still reporting 1.50V
Do you think that's my MB auto-overvolting or CPU-Z reporting the wrong voltage?


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I had the vcore set to 1.475V but CPU-Z was reporting 1.50V. Now I've changed the vCore to 1.445V (anything less Fails the Intel burn test) but CPU-Z is still reporting 1.50V
> Do you think that's my MB auto-overvolting or CPU-Z reporting the wrong voltage?


That´s weird, maybe you have something wrong in your BIOS, try disabling all core features (cool n´quiet, etc) or underclocking you cpu just to see if you can achieve lower vcore









Try core temp or Aida64, I have the same problem and CPU-Z is the only software that shows my real vcore (1.325), everything else shows stock vcore (1.475)


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> That´s weird, maybe you have something wrong in your BIOS, try disabling all core features (cool n´quiet, etc) or underclocking you cpu just to see if you can achieve lower vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try core temp or Aida64, I have the same problem and CPU-Z is the only software that shows my real vcore (1.325), everything else shows stock vcore (1.475)


If I drop the OC to 3.6GHz I can get it down to 1.40V, but I don't really want to lose 300MHz









I'll try the programs you mentioned and see if I get a different volt reading


----------



## TopicClocker

How good is 4GHz at 1.356v on a Phenom II X4 965?
I think it's stable.


----------



## tensionz

Cpu: 955 BE
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 3.6GHz
ref*multi: 18
CPU voltage: 1.35 (goes down to 1.320 and up to 1.38
CPU-NB: Stock
NB Frequency/HT Speed: 2000MHz
NB Volts: Stock
RAM: 8GB @ 1600
Mobo: Listed Below
Cooling: CM 212 EVO
OS: 7 Home x64

http://valid.x86.fr/3r6zey


----------



## Tivan

So I put my spare parts together just today and made a rig with one of these 965s! Gradual upgrades ahoy. Having it run at 3.7ghz (1.4v in bios) nb/ht 2.2ghz (nb 1.2v) for now. Probably going to leave it at that too, pretty basic cooling. And the board is an Asrock A770crossfire for some reason, picked it back when I didn't know what boards do... PCI graphics card, glorious 800*600. Now all that's left is to borrow a lan card from my dad since the lan port on the board died a long time ago (and I fried the secondary pci-e slot a long time ago, as well... c

Planning to use it for web browsing/anime watching/storage and maybe see how games run on it once I upgrade my main rig's hd 7770. Already had lots of fun with the system in the past and present!


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> So I put my spare parts together just today and made a rig...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> with one of these 965s! Gradual upgrades ahoy. Having it run at 3.7ghz (1.4v in bios) nb/ht 2.2ghz (nb 1.2v) for now. Probably going to leave it at that too, pretty basic cooling. And the board is an Asrock A770crossfire for some reason, picked it back when I didn't know what boards do... PCI graphics card, glorious 800*600. Now all that's left is to borrow a lan card from my dad since the lan port on the board died a long time ago (and I fried the secondary pci-e slot a long time ago, as well... c
> 
> Planning to use it for web browsing/anime watching/storage and maybe see how games run on it once I upgrade my main rig's hd 7770. Already had lots of fun with the system in the past and present!


Looks good to me!








What RAM & timings are you using with that OC?


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Looks good to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What RAM & timings are you using with that OC?


2x2GB of g skill ddr2 1066MHz 5-6-6-18 2.02v running at what it's rated. Also dropped the HT link speed back to auto as I had some issues and that fixed it seemingly c; Can't find any voltage for it either.

Also having a hard time getting an internet connection with the LAN card I got now, it keeps saying no cable plugged in. Even if I hotswap the LAN wire from my main rig into it and can access the net? (both LAN connections to my router work fine on my main rig) Wasn't able to get online outside of that yet on it, mhm.


----------



## Sea Monkey

I recently realized a couple of things that might indicate a potential to push my overclock a little further than my currently 24/7-stable-confirmed 3.834 GHz. I thought I was limited to modifying the base clock and multiplier because every time I attempted to change the CPU NB frequency, my system would crash immediately. I learned that even when I was attempting to up the voltage to help boost the CPU NB frequency, I was changing the wrong setting (Northbridge Volt Control instead of CPU NB VID Control). I also realized that I should be manually adjusting the HT Link speed to keep it near 2000MHz.. Another thing I noticed was that with auto settings, my motherboard was running my RAM at 8-8-8-30 instead of the 9-9-9-24 it's rated for. I'm guessing that running 2x8GB is probably holding back my overclock, but I need all that memory. Right now I'm 18 min. into blend at 3.914 GHz. I'll post back after some further testing.


----------



## Sea Monkey

Bummed. Wasted a good chunk of my weekend tweaking things using Dolk's guide and still didn't manage to find a better, completely stable overclock. Still haven't done much testing with the RAM at x6.66 instead of x8.00, but I'm tired of messing with it for now. Here's my overclock log if anyone wants to give me some pointers. Some of the descriptions are a little inconsistent. I've tried to add more detail as I've gone along.

http://www.induceonline.com/overclock%20log.xlsx


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> Bummed. Wasted a good chunk of my weekend tweaking things using Dolk's guide and still didn't manage to find a better, completely stable overclock. Still haven't done much testing with the RAM at x6.66 instead of x8.00, but I'm tired of messing with it for now. Here's my overclock log if anyone wants to give me some pointers. Some of the descriptions are a little inconsistent. I've tried to add more detail as I've gone along.
> http://www.induceonline.com/overclock%20log.xlsx


I assume you're using a 965?
In your log it says 1.45V for CPU for each entry. Try bumping it up a bit, max is 1.55V for a Phenom II.

This is my expierence: with my CPU's default voltage of 1.475V I can get 3.7GHz stable just by upping the multiplier. I can get 3.9GHz stable (200x19.5) at around 1.51V without touching the RAM or 3.825GHz stable (225*17) at about 1.49V with tuned RAM timings (all IIRC, I'll post a copy of my excel table if you're interested







)


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I assume you're using a 965?
> In your log it says 1.45V for CPU for each entry. Try bumping it up a bit, max is 1.55V for a Phenom II.
> 
> This is my expierence: with my CPU's default voltage of 1.475V I can get 3.7GHz stable just by upping the multiplier. I can get 3.9GHz stable (200x19.5) at around 1.51V without touching the RAM or 3.825GHz stable (225*17) at about 1.49V with tuned RAM timings (all IIRC, I'll post a copy of my excel table if you're interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yes, it's a 965. I'm at 3.834 stable @ 1.45v. I guess I should just be happy with that. I'm pretty sure if I push the CPU voltage any further, Large FFTs in Prime95 will put it above 55C core temps.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> Yes, it's a 965. I'm at 3.834 stable @ 1.45v. I guess I should just be happy with that. I'm pretty sure if I push the CPU voltage any further, Large FFTs in Prime95 will put it above 55C core temps.


55°C at 1.45V sounds quite hot to me, I'm not sure what your ambient temp/case/fan/airflow situation is, but it might be worth seeing if you can get better cooling with more/faster fans, new case etc.








I get ~44°C at 1.50V with 18°C ambient (see rig pics for airflow/fans), just as a comparison.

EDIT:
Just did a large FFT run to get max temps:
Ambient=19.4°C, [email protected] gives 38°C. It's even less than I thought! I've seen it hit 44+ when playing _Wasteland 2_ or _BF4_ though.


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> 55°C at 1.45V sounds quite hot to me, I'm not sure what your ambient temp/case/fan/airflow situation is, but it might be worth seeing if you can get better cooling with more/faster fans, new case etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Cooler Master Cosmos II with a NH-D14. The 16 hard drives might be responsible for some of the heat.


----------



## BruceB

I have a question about the Phenom II:
Why do I get better Performance with a _Base Clock_ OC than with a _Multiplier_ OC when both have the same end CPU frequency?
(i.e. 230*17.0 is better than 200*19.5, even though they are both 3.9GHz, why?)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I have a question about the Phenom II:
> Why do I get better Performance with a _Base Clock_ OC than with a _Multiplier_ OC when both have the same end CPU frequency?
> (i.e. 230*17.0 is better than 200*19.5, even though they are both 3.9GHz, why?)
> 
> Thanks in advance


Because when you raise the reference clock you also raise the HT,NB,and Ram frequencies.They all
(CPU/HT/NB/Ram) use the reference clock.You are ocing the Motherboard and cpu.
This is the old school way of ocing,before there where unlocked cpu multi's.

Gyro


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyro*
> 
> Because when you raise the reference clock you also raise the HT,NB,and Ram frequencies.They all
> (CPU/HT/NB/Ram) use the reference clock.You are ocing the Motherboard and cpu.
> This is the old school way of ocing,before there where unlocked cpu multi's.
> Gyro


Thanks.








I see an improvement even if I loosen my RAM Timings to give the same Performance as stock, that means this extra perfromance Comes from OC'ing the HT and NB. So, possibly a stupid question here (







) : what do HT and the NB actually do that Impacts Performance?


----------



## Gyro

Read this http://www.overclock.net/t/555061/guide-am3-cpus-which-ram-speed-is-faster-and-which-cpu-nb-clock-is-best/0_20

Gyro


----------



## Sea Monkey

I thought I'd caused irreversible damage to my processor in my recent overclocking attempts, even though I was keeping my temps and voltages well within safe range, because even when I moved things back to stock settings, I was getting BSODs. I went out and bought a GA-Z97X-UD5H motherboard and i5-4690K to replace my ailing system. Shortly after I got it up and running, it crashed again, and I learned that it was actually the recent Catalyst 14.9 driver update from AMD that was causing my crashes. I had several things that I wanted to save up for before a motherboard and processor upgrade, but considering my previous motherboard and processor came out in 2009, I'm not too upset about it.


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> ... I learned that it was actually the recent Catalyst 14.9 driver update from AMD that was causing my crashes.


Oh that sucks! Sorry to hear about that.

I responded not just to empathize, but I had a recent crash episode that baffled me, too.

I'm on a 955 @ 3.7/1.425 V, max full load temp at 60c in the Florida summer on a simple Xigmatek HSF (I'm a value overclocker, not pushing for the max). It's been stable for years.

About 2 weeks ago I noticed some odd slow disk operations. I usually get 150 Mbytes/sec write and read speeds from my WD Blue 1T drives, but one of the two drives would slow to 50 or even 25 MBytes per second.

I frequently run tasks during the night, so the system can stay up for days without reboot, but investigating the problem I had to reboot.

I ran disk tests, I pulled cards...suddenly the system wouldn't post.

I pulled everything I could until there was only RAM and CPU left to pull. So, I pulled RAM.

I discovered one of my 4G chips was bad. I couldn't even boot into memtest86 with it installed. The other 3 were all fine.

I was ticked. There had to be a reason. RAM can go bad in the first few months, but after they're well established they just don't up and die for no reason. They're stock speed, DDR2-800. Not worth the price of replacing.

I noticed a bit of gunk on the chip. It's the one that lived next to the HSF for about 2 years or more. I had nothing to loose so....I washed it.

Like a dirty fork, with soap and water (stop laughing).

It fixed the chip!

Passed several runs of the entire memtest86 series overnight.

Hasn't given me a problem since.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> I thought I'd caused irreversible damage to my processor in my recent overclocking attempts, even though I was keeping my temps and voltages well within safe range, because even when I moved things back to stock settings, I was getting BSODs. I went out and bought a GA-Z97X-UD5H motherboard and i5-4690K to replace my ailing system. Shortly after I got it up and running, it crashed again, and I learned that it was actually the recent Catalyst 14.9 driver update from AMD that was causing my crashes. I had several things that I wanted to save up for before a motherboard and processor upgrade, but considering my previous motherboard and processor came out in 2009, I'm not too upset about it.


That sucks, but I'm sure you'll be more than happy with your new i5-4690k









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> ...Like a dirty fork, with soap and water (stop laughing).
> It fixed the chip!
> Passed several runs of the entire memtest86 series overnight.
> Hasn't given me a problem since.


I've heard of People washing electronics with Soap and water and not having any Problems, but I'm not brave enoungh to try it myself!








Do you think that could have been some dirt on the RAM's connector Pins?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> That sucks, but I'm sure you'll be more than happy with your new i5-4690k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard of People washing electronics with Soap and water and not having any Problems, but I'm not brave enoungh to try it myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that could have been some dirt on the RAM's connector Pins?


I'd be scared about messing up those paper dielectric caps


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I've heard of People washing electronics with Soap and water and not having any Problems, but I'm not brave enoungh to try it myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that could have been some dirt on the RAM's connector Pins?


I'm sure it had to be. I saw a small amount of gunk, but not what I would have expected to be a problem. Something hit it in just the wrong place.

Still working without a hitch.


----------

